# ARCHIVE THREAD: Old TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors



## martinwh

_Edit by moderator GarySargent:_

*This thread contains old (at least a month old) reports of guide data problems. New problems should be reported in this thread and will eventually be archived to this one so that the thread is less cluttered and easier to read.*

------------------------------

Why the new thread?

What was wrong with http://www.avsforum.com/ubbtivo/Forum12/HTML/000200.html (except the embarassment it may cause TiVo)?

Martin


----------



## xneilj

Nothing to do with embarassment, you just posted before I'd had a chance to close the old one







. We try not to let threads get too long as it can cause problems with the board software so it's common practice across all forums to close long running threads and start a fresh one (e.g. see the thread(s) about donating for a new server). I've made a few other changes tonight and we now have 3 separate threads to report the type of problems usually found in the old error thread.

Neil.

------------------
See the TiVo UK FAQ at http://www.tivoukfaq.com


----------



## pauljs

KT15
Sky Digital
BBC Choice 160
Eastenders
22:00
Description always refers to repeats of old shows on UK Gold etc..
This programme is the daily repeat of the current BBC1 show


----------



## Verne

IP4 1LZ
NTL Analogue cable
Sky One
Channel 01
Stargate SG-1
Monday's at 21:00

Programme description is always for the following week's episode.


----------



## coderus

IP3 9TQ
C400 (Paramount) 
Provider - NTL Digital Plus
Guide Data should only be from 19:00 -&gt; 0400.


----------



## manolan

- Postcode SW6
- Service Provider Aerial
- Channel Name BBC2SE
- Channel Number 33
- Programme Name Look and Read
- Time/Date of airing Tue/Thu 11:30am
- Problem encountered Described as "Drama", so my TiVo keeps recording it, but it is an educational programme (as the description reveals).

[This message has been edited by manolan (edited 05-04-2001).]


----------



## Ianl

Postcode : GU2
- Service Provider: analog cable
Channel Name: UK gold
- Channel Number : 8 
- Programme Name: the Bill 
- Time/Date of airing: every weekday, 3 times a day - Problem encountered: description is the same for every episode for the forseable future, but is specific to one episode


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode AL3 (but national service)
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name - BBC1
- Channel Number - 101
- Programme Name - Weekend Watchdog / Top of the Pops
- Time/Date of airing - 11 May - 7:00 & 7:30
- Problem encountered

Tonight on BBC1 Watchdog was followed by Top of the Pops. Unfortunately via TIVO, if you recorded both, Watchdog recorded until 7:30, Top of the Pops started 7:35. TOTP was correct, 5 minutes was missed out on Watchdog.

Seems strange that 5 minutes can go missing from a channel!

Still nothing like as bad as the ITV schedule tonight which I notice is in a different thread.


----------



## OzSat

Postcode: OX5
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name Sky Sports 1
Channel Number: 401
Programme Name: several
Time/Date of airing: from midnight on Saturday 12th May
Problem encountered: revised schedule published is not implemented into TiVo so Sunday morning times and programmes are wrong


----------



## Brangdon

Postcode: NG10
Service Provider: OnDigital
Channel Name: UKPANI (Paramount/Nickelodeon)
Programme Name: _Dharma & Greg_
Time/Date of airing: 7:30pm 14 May

TiVo lists this slot as _Sister, Sister_. It should be _Dharma & Greg_.

I am pretty sure this is a generic problem for UKPANI programmes between 7pm and 8pm. It's as if TiVo did not switch from Nickelodeon to Paramount until an hour late.

------------------
_It's only television._


----------



## Automan

Postcode - BN25
Service Provider - Sky Digital
Channel Name - Hallmark
Channel Number - 190
Programme Name - Flambards
Time/Date of airing 11:00 14/5 & 15/5
Problem encountered - Flambards is not in this time slot? Some cop show with Dick Van **** "Diagnosis Murder" instead.

Sky EPG is also in error for this program as well.

Automan.


----------



## earthling

- Postcode TW9 3HD
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) SKY
- Channel Name BBC CHOICE
- Channel Number ?
- Programme Name Alistair McGowan's Big Impression 
- Time/Date of airing 19-May-01 20:30
- Problem encountered A different program name altogether appears in the guide

------------------
Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Maclynn

B43 7HX
SKY
BBC1
Channel 101
East Enders
19.30
15/5/01
Description is for an episode that is years out of date.
How on earth is this possible.
Mike.


----------



## alunj

CF61 
Sky Digi
BBC2 Wales
102
A History of Britain
15 May 2001 9:00 reported as start time by tivo
This is corrrect for BBC2 UK but wales started at 9:30 PM
All other programs after this were also wrong e.g. God the devil and Bob Should be 11:35 On BBC2 Wa but show as the UK time.


----------



## BrianHughes

BT15 5DZ
Channel 400 (Paramount Comedy Channel) 
Provider - NTL Digital Plus
Guide Data should only be from 7pm to 4am This channel is not avaliable at other times.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by xneilj:
> *
> - Postcode
> - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
> - Channel Name
> - Channel Number
> - Programme Name
> - Time/Date of airing
> - Problem encountered
> 
> *


MK6
SkyDigital
Sky Premiere 1
301
Fight Club
20/5/01 02:00
The whole schedule for SkyPrem1 is wrong - according to Sky's EPG (for example) Fight Club is on at 02:00 - yet Tivo does'nt even have a film starting at 2am!!!

BTW - what good is this anyway? Is the info passed to Tivo?

Andy


----------



## Ianl

Postcode : GU2
- Service Provider: analog cable
Channel Name: UK gold
- Channel Number : 8 
- Programme Name: the Bill 
- Time/Date of airing: every weekday, 3 times a day
- Problem encountered:they seem to pick one episode description and use it for all episodes in a 7 to 10 day period

Channel Name:sky one
Channel Number : 7 
- Programme Name:Buffy the vampire slayer and Angel 
- Time/Date of airing:fridays 8pm and 9pm

some episodes have corect descriptions but others are a generic description of the program rather than the specific episode and list people that have left the series


also once the description is in the to do list it does not seem to get updated, therefore you can get two diferent descriptions for the same program depending on whether you look from the to do list or live tv

Ian.


----------



## tivo_boj

Postcode SS13
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)Aerial (Carlton) & Ondigital (Meridian)
Channel Name BBC1 BBC2 ITV Channel four
Channel Number 1,2,3,4 C23 C26 C30 C33
Programme Name Several eg Mesiah on sunday/Monday not shown
Problem encountered Lack of prgram data. ITV just states LWT for this satrday, BBC1 shows items like Movie, and "to be announced"


----------



## tivo_boj

In the other thread "Server problems?", is a big issue on the amount of data for BBC, Channel 4 and ITV. It seems a move recently has been to reduce this less than a week. I beleive we must have a full two weeks in advance, upated daily to ensure a full two weeks.

This needs to be raised with TIVO (has Ted return from paternatity leave or is someone else from Tivo monitoring this forum)and Tribune. Without this the TIVO is no "fit for purpose" and could result in returns stating this for the reason.

*Please Help*


----------



## Guest

- Postcode
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
- Channel Name
- Channel Number
- Programme Name
- Time/Date of airing
- Problem encountered
-----------------------------------------------------
-RH8 0TY
-Aerial + Sky Digital
-BBC1; BBC2; ITV; Ch4
-Terrestrial Ch57; Ch63; Ch60; Ch53
-No programme data after 1st June, although the "System Data" screen reports programme data to 9th June.
Daily calls are being made successfully.


----------



## Maclynn

Looking at this thread I do hope TiVo dont have a long term contract with their listing providers.
If they do we will be sitting down with a TV mag and doing lots of manual recordings.
TiVo should be aware that the new Pace/Sky box will use their own EPG listings, which are far more accurate, and this alone may tempt away potential, or existing, customers.
Mike.


----------



## Richardr

In the unlikely event that an entry in this thread is better than an entry in the sever problems thread:

Postcode: AL3
Service provider: Aerial
Channel name: ITV (London Weekend)
Channel Number: 61

I have nothing from 7am tomorrow to 1:05 Sunday morning.

Note I also pick up Anglia (another ITV region) on channel 28 and it is the same. Programmes begin from 1:05am Sunday morning on both regions.

I have no reason to record from ITV (since they do not appear on Sky my viewing of ITV has dropped to live football only), but the lack of Saturday programmes does not make sense.


----------



## Tim.Lad

OL5 9LQ
Aerial + Sky Digital
BBC1; BBC2; ITV; Ch4; Ch5
Terrestrial Ch101; Ch102; Ch49; Ch104; Ch105
No programme data after 1st June, although the "System Data" screen reports programme data to 14th June.
Daily calls are being made successfully.

7 days of data is not good enough what is being done about this ?


----------



## tivo_boj

Neil,

you started this thread, what is happening with the information it contains.

It seem this and the "server problem" thread are not having the desired effect as people are still having problems, and we have a lack of feedback (including our other avenue, CS).

If Tribune are monitoring this - whats the story on the lack of data for BBC,ITV ,Channel 4 etc.

If Tivo are monitoring this - Is it a tribune problem or a tivo problem (server etc.


----------



## xneilj

The people responsible for providing the guide data are supposed to be monitoring these threads (although not providing direct feedback). At the moment, based on reports from several people, things appear to have been a little worse than usual and with Ted more or less away at the moment we'll have to wait and see what he says when he comes back whether there is something being done to improve the quality and reliability of the data.

I personally never seem to have much of a problem with the guide data (except when very late programme changes occur) but there are quite a few people who are unhappy with the guide data (perhaps for their region?) so it looks like things need to improve for some people at least.

For the time being I urge people to keep reporting problems here so that if nothing else it shows TiVo how many problems there are.

Neil.

------------------
See the TiVo UK FAQ at http://www.tivoukfaq.com


----------



## Bateman

Simpsons descriptions are starting to be constintly wrong again after a few months of being correct and last weekend it recorded what it thought was simpsons but was actually a very unfunny police academy.

------------------
Charles Astwood
http://www.astwood.com


----------



## Ken Jude

- AL7 1RH
- Sky Digital
- Channel 4
- 104
- Channel 4 Racing
- 13:45/28th May 2001
- Was listed as "Destiny's Child" in concert!


----------



## OzSat

*World Cup football today means very different schedules this afternoon for BBC-2 Northern Ireland and Wales - although TiVo does not reflect these.

It would seem that the same schedule is being used for BBC-2 England, Wales and Northern Ireland. The BBC-2 Scotland schedule is correct.*


----------



## Guest

Very angry that my season pass for Friends has recently been interfering with my season pass for Buffy.

Those damn seasons passes are too dumb. They record every repeat of a programme, which with E4 showing programmes about 15 times a week causes no end of hassle.

My particular problem was the occasional scheduling of Friends at 8.30 on a Friday, which overrode my Buffy at 8.00. Which meant I missed the season finale. Grrrrrrrr.


TV schedules like Digiguide, know all the information about a programme including the Series and Episode numbers. Why can't Tivo use this information - which they must surely have, to grab only one copy of an episode per season pass ? Even better, allow me to subscribe to a single series (or multiple series) as I choose.


----------



## cjhcjh

Postcode: SW1V 3RY
OnDigital
E4 (Channel 42)
Thurs June 14th 9pm

- Tivo EPG had Friends from 9pm until 10pm and ER from 10pm until 11pm.
- Actual broadcast was Friends 9pm-9.30pm and ER 9.30pm-10.30pm


----------



## Guest

CF15
Aerial Analogue/Aerial OnDigital
BBC2 Wales
Wenvoe Ch51 / OnDigital Ch2

The programme guide does not reflect any of the regional output on BBC2 in Wales whether Analogue Terrestrial or Digital Terrestrial. Although the Digital output has only recently followed BBC2 Wales regional programmes.

For example during last week Cardiff Singer of the World has been on at 7:30pm in Wales.
Tomorrow (Sun 17th June) there is Wales v Japan Rugby at 8:15am, and later at 1pm a programme called 'Finders Keepers'.

Similar opt-outs occur several times a week with following programmes sometimes time shifted from the Network transmission. Also the digital output can now sometimes split from the Analogue transmission.

I have spoken to customer services probably 3 or 4 times since having the TIVO back in January, but the problem still exists.

Jon


----------



## Ianl

I asume people gave up with this rather than its all fine now?

analog cable GU2

ch34 cartoon network
batman of the future - description is the same for every episode and refers to either the origonal batman and robin or some 1940's film

ch 9 VH1
last nights programs bore no resemblance to tivo listings wrong programs , wrong start and finish times


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

- Postcode BN2 1AD ( On TiVo as PO1 )
- Service Provider aerial/Sky Digital
- Channel Name BBC1 / Ch5
- Channel Number 101/105 and terrestial equivalents
- Programme Name all
- Time/Date of airing 28th June 2001 evening
- Problem encountered no data at all everything TBA

Not good at all.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## AENG

SG 17
ON Digital
BBC Knowledge
Ch 13 from Sandy Heath TX
Timewatch
0940 29 June

Description, I quote:
"Tales from the Oklahoma Land Runs". Documentary chronicling the story of the Eiffel tower's construction...

That would be the Oklahoma E.T, would it, like London Bridge, Arizona?


----------



## Brangdon

NG10
OnDigital
C4
4
_Equinox_
9pm 1st July

Listed as some film (which is actually scheduled for later tonight; I imagine that slot is wrong too). Equinox was correctly listed last week but seems to be missing from all the future schedules I have.

------------------
_It's only television._


----------



## OzSat

*A couple of weeks ago - MUTV advised of schedule changes for 22nd, 24th and 29th July.

The first of these dates are now on TiVo's programme guide but do not have the full schedule changes.

The schedules are correct for the regular 5pm to 11pm broadcast times, but on these dates additional LIVE football is being broadcast by MUTV.

It is the LIVE broadcasts which are missing on the TiVo programme guide.*


----------



## Guest

Text
KT6
Telewest anaolgue Cable
Channel 4 (14)
6th July
9pm - 9.30pm
The description is too long for the tv guide. The names overflow remain on the guide when you change programme or select another channel. The software should redraw the whole of the box and not just the blank space in it - or the box should be larger ;-)

Telewest analogue cable
Channel 4 (14)
6th July
10.35pm - 11.05pm
Big Brother
The description is not correct - it sounds more like the description for the thursday show.

Telewest analogue cable
BBC2 SE (12)
6th July
11.35pm - 1.10am
The X-Files.
Wrong end time. The guid thinks the programme lasts for an hour and a halfish but the programme is/was actually 45 mins. This meant the next programme in the guide had the wrong start time.


----------



## elliotl100

- NW8
- Sky Digital
- Paramount
- 127
- Spin City
- 9.30 /10pm Sunday 8th 
- THe listings for Spin City and 3rd Rock were the wrong way round. Spin City was shown in the listings to be on at 10pm - in fact it was aired at 9.30 pm. The reverse was true for 3rd Rock


----------



## BrianHughes

BT15 5DZ
NTL Digital Cable
RTE1 and RTE2 
Channel numbers 754 and 755
Problem: No guide data.
From 7am last Saturday 7th July, we have had no listings
There are only entries every 2 hours saying:
"RTE1 Television" and "RTE2 Television"


----------



## philmck

> Originally posted by Maclynn:
> ...TiVo should be aware that the new Pace/Sky box will use their own EPG listings, which are far more accurate, and this alone may tempt away potential, or existing, customers.
> Mike.[/B]


Ooh, tell me more. How do you know they're more accurate?

------------------
Phil McKerracher
www.mckerracher.org


----------



## Brangdon

NG10
OnDigital
Sky 1 (26)
_Seinfeld_
12:40am 8th July

Programme was broadcast as a single, hour-long episode. TiVo had it as a half-hour episode followed by a repeat of the same episode. Hence I missed the second half.

------------------
_It's only television._


----------



## kitschcamp

Channel 464, Digital Classics, on Sky Digital not showing any programs at all. DE74.


----------



## Richardr

The whole Copa America is missed off of TIVO's schedules for Sky Sports Extra.

Edited - these are now reflected in TIVO's shedules going forward, which have been corrected.

[This message has been edited by Richardr (edited 07-16-2001).]


----------



## Gonker

This thread has been running for months - do we have any evidence that the errors are actually actioned by anyone at Tivo and/or Tribune?


----------



## kmusgrave

> Originally posted by Gonker:
> *This thread has been running for months - do we have any evidence that the errors are actually actioned by anyone at Tivo and/or Tribune?*


No

Kevin


----------



## Brangdon

I think most of us have given up on it. There are far more errors than are reported. I only post errors which are especially blatent or which cause me special pain. It is currently TiVo's biggest single problem, in my view - more serious even than padding.

------------------
_It's only television._


----------



## OzSat

I could post a few errors every day - although they normally don't bother me.

I think everybody posted originally thinking it would help solve the problems - but as nothing changes it looks as if people have given up.


----------



## ArwelP

- Postcode: National problem, but I'm in CW2
- Service Provider: Terrestrial
- Channel Name: BBC1
- Channel Number: 55
- Programme Name: "Commando" (Schwarzenegger movie)
- Time/Date of airing: Tuesday 24th July
- Problem encountered: TiVo is showing this movie as starting at 9.10 p.m. and lasting for 50 minutes (I noticed this as it's on my TiVo Suggestions list). Unfortunately, the main news is at 10 p.m., and the movie resumes at 10.30 for another hour, but you'll miss that if you rely on TiVo to record it automatically. This isn't the first time this problem has happened.

[This message has been edited by ArwelP (edited 07-14-2001).]


----------



## cjhcjh

POSTCODE: SW1V
PLATFORM: ITV-DIGITAL
PROBLEMS:
1. E4 on Saturday night - all Jackass shows were out of sync (presume this had something to do with cancelled Brass Eye repeat so probably excusable)

2. BBC 1 FRIDAY AM - LIQUID NEWS. TiVo only caught last 5 minutes of show.

[This message has been edited by cjhcjh (edited 08-05-2001).]


----------



## lmhobbs

SO53
Sky Digital
Biography 

All episodes come up as Biography. So to find out whose
Biography it is I have to read the description. Please
can the short title have the name of the person/group
being featured.


----------



## cjhcjh

> Originally posted by lmhobbs:
> *SO53
> Sky Digital
> Biography
> 
> All episodes come up as Biography. So to find out whose
> Biography it is I have to read the description. Please
> can the short title have the name of the person/group
> being featured. *


I suspect the reason it doesn't do as you ask is because this would confuse any Season Passes - I think unfortunately for you there's no way round this (it is a similar issue to the "Auto Racing" for Formula One (whilst somewhat americanized!) it should (if it works which I know it doesn't always) mean that all races get recorded by Season Passes rather than it only recording the next race).


----------



## Guest

- Postcode : KY13
- Service Provider : Arial
- Channel Name : BBC2SCO
- Channel Number : 27
- Programme Name : The X-Files
- Time/Date of airing : Friday 3rd August
- Problem encountered : Program was listed as duration 30 minutes when in fact it lasted 50 minutes. Thankyou tribune peoples I got all involved and then missed then end.

PS. Does anyone know how it ends ?
(I got to the bit where Mulder was talking to the bloke in the prison cell) ..

Much apprieciated,
Ross.


----------



## Verne

I taped X-Files on Friday because I was recording something else on my Tivo (an "erotic" film on C5 if I remember rightly







)

I haven't watched it yet but I'll let you know what happens when I do, unless someone else does in the mean time.


----------



## Guest

... assuming it taped ! ...

Ta,
Ross.


----------



## HowardP

Tribune has changed the spelling of "Seven Days" to "7 Days" therefore season passes won't record the episode on 14th August on BBC 2.


----------



## Guest

Postcode: KT6 4
Provider: Telewest analogue Cable
Channel: E4, number 55.

Telewest only broadcast E4 coverage from 4pm, not 2pm like on other platforms. Please can my Tivo be made aware of this as I don't like it recording an hour of star trek that is actually an hour of adverts for pathetic Front Row films.

Also: Telewest analogue is stopping Sci-Fi channel (27) from the start of September (boo-hoo).


----------



## Guest

The rubbish that is this tele guide just goes on and on...Just checked the Tivo cos I thought it was taping Tales of the appocalypse (while I posted some moans on this forum!! just desserts I spose) and it stopped recording at 9.50 but the programme is only just finishing at 10:08 so I have missed the end...This could be some of my first posts and also some of my last as I can feel a trip back to Comet!!! hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest

The rubbish that is this tele guide just goes on and on...Just checked the Tivo cos I thought it was taping Tales of the appocalypse (while I posted some moans on this forum!! just desserts I spose) and it stopped recording at 9.50 but the programme is only just finishing at 10:08 so I have missed the end...This could be some of my first posts and also some of my last as I can feel a trip back to Comet!!! hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AENG

I post this in frustration, rather than the hope that anything will be done about it.

SG17
Aerial
BBC2
C27
The Simpsons
1800 and 1820 Friday 17 August

EPG's description was identical for both episodes, and wrong. Radio Times, published 10 days previously, correctly identified each, so why couldn't Tribune do the same?

Anger over the frankly incompetent EPG is bubbling in several other threads and I must say I agree. If I stopped to report every mistake I came across there wouldn't be enough time left to watch many of the programmes TiVo grabs for me, which would be a pity.


----------



## Maclynn

It would be interesting to know if TiVo have a long term contract with Tribune. If not it would surely be in their, and our, interest to find a more accurate provider for the UK listings.
Many of these problems are wildly inaccurate and not simply forgivable errors caused by odd mistakes and changes in schedule.
I suspect, however, that we are stuck with a long term tie in. If so TiVo should reduce payment to Tribune based on the monthly inaccuracies.
Mike.


----------



## Ken Jude

However long the contract is with Tribune, it surely must have a termonation clause for non-performance by the supplier, and they are clearly not performing :-(


----------



## cjhcjh

Postcode: SW1V
Channel: BBC1
Platform: ITV-DIGITAL

Liquid News on Friday morning (just after midnight). TiVo (for the second week running) only recorded the last 5 minutes or so (ie. 25 mins late)


----------



## Paul_J

I have a season pass for the overnight episodes of MASH on Sky Digital Sky 1

Every night the times are wrong with the end of both episodes being cut off. I normally see the end of the fist episode on the begining of the second recording.

Paul


----------



## Guest

- Postcode : RG6 7ED
- Service Provider : NTL digital
- Channel Name : BBC1
- Channel Number : 101

- Channel Name : Paramount Comedy
- Channel Number : 400

No program data at all seems to be available for the above two channels.

No season passes or suggestions being recorded off these channels. This is quite strange as BBC1, ITV, Sky One, UKgold and all others are fine. 

TiVo has now missed two Hearts and Bones episodes, so this is getting serious!

thanks and regards.
Rob Screene.


----------



## sammoj

NE23 1NG

Here we go again, added channel 68 C5 in last nights update.

There is NO C5 on channel 68, it is fuzzy and not viewable. I bet it gets removed again tonight. 

Seems to do this every couple of weeks, adds a few analogue channels and then removes them the next day. 

Anybody got any ideas why? Analogue rarely changes - so Why keep doing this? Doesn't cause any issues as I don't record through analogue but use the ITVDigital box only.

John


----------



## Ian_m

Birds of a Feather (the one with Tracy and Sharon) was listed in the Science section !!!

The program type was listed as Science, Documentary and War (I think).

Unless the program has changed radically since the last time I glimpsed it I would suggest description is wrong.


----------



## sammoj

> Originally posted by sammoj:
> *NE23 1NG
> 
> Here we go again, added channel 68 C5 in last nights update.
> 
> There is NO C5 on channel 68, it is fuzzy and not viewable. I bet it gets removed again tonight.
> 
> Seems to do this every couple of weeks, adds a few analogue channels and then removes them the next day.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas why? Analogue rarely changes - so Why keep doing this? Doesn't cause any issues as I don't record through analogue but use the ITVDigital box only.
> 
> John
> 
> *


Yep it did it, removed 68 C5 next day......


----------



## AENG

Here we go again. Same fault as last week, exactly!

SG17
Aerial
BBC2
C27
The Simpsons
Friday 24 August 1800 and 1820

Both episodes are given the same, wrong description referring to another episode entirely.

If Tribune are incapable of describing individual episodes uniquely (why should they be for £200/£10 p.m.?) wouldn't it be more honest just to give a generic description of the Simpsons? I'm not advocating this as I've (at last!) reached the stage that I want to choose to see some episodes again and not all of them.

Once again, too, the 10-day old "RT" got them both right.

Alan


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2E
c27
Monday 3 September
"Stanley Kubrick - a Life in Pictures"

I wanted to book a season pass for this three-parter which continues on the following two days. I can't because the guide shows an identical "first part" description for all three epoisodes.


----------



## ArwelP

CW2
ITV Digital
Sky One (Channel 26)
1200, 30/08/01
TiVo thinks Sky One is showing an episode of Xena, when it's actually showing "Vip". DigiGuide is correctly showing "Vip". Is this a difference between Sky One on satellite and on digital terrestrial?


----------



## Richardr

Yes. Xena is one of two programmes currently showing (the other is at 3:30am each weekday) that Sky do not have terrestrial rights to.

[This message has been edited by Richardr (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## ArwelP

CW2
S4C (UHF channel 42)
No programme data after 6 a.m. this Saturday, i.e. less that 36 hours data remaining.
There's plenty of non-Welsh speaking people who watch "Sgorio" for its coverage of Italian, Spanish and German football!!

[This message has been edited by ArwelP (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## cjhcjh

ITV-Digital
BBC 1 (Digital) - Channel 1
Postcode SW1V
Liquid News 
Thurs 30th August

Once again TiVo got this wrong (3rd time in 4 weeks!).
Recording started 15mins early (which isn't great for a 30min programme).

TiVo - Please sort this out. Once is understandable, twice irritating and three times is sloppy.....


----------



## Vikash

Crazy. Truly crazy. I would *really* like to know what is currently being done about the cursed listings problems.

Vik


----------



## Richardr

Sky Digital
Sky One
Postcode AL£
Murder One 
From Monday 10th September


Sky One are repeating Murder One in the middle of the night from next Monday. TIVO has it as the first series, but other listings, including Radio Times and TV and Satellite Week, have it as the second series.


----------



## Richardr

ntl Digial
Paramount
Postcode AL3


The whole listings for this channel are a day out from this weekend. Saturdays on TIVO are what is due to be broadcast on Sunday, Sunday's are Monday's actual programmes, etc.


----------



## Bateman

For the last few weeks Spaced on Paramount has had the same generic description

------------------
Charles Astwood
http://www.astwood.com


----------



## Vikash

Postcode: HA7 1ET
Provider: aerial
Channel Name: ITV1, Channel 4 and Channel 5
Date encountered: Ever since I got my TiVo 3 days ago

Press Live TV/Guide button to show the EPG, then nav down to the entry for ITV1 via the aerial (can't remember the RF). Press Select and it correctly shows ITV1 through the aerial, not the STB. However, if you instead select a program to record, the record confirmation screen displays the channel as '3 ITV1' instead of 'C37 ITV1' (again, can't be sure the RF was 37, but you get the idea). I missed a show last night because I had reasonably assumed that choosing to record from the aerial channel would record via the aerial and it instead recorded via my NTL Pace 1000 STB. Except, I haven't set the IR adapter up to switch channels, so it recorded Sky One which I was watching at the time. The problem is that the guide data for via-aerial ITV1, and Ch 4 and Ch 5 also, is the same as the data for the STB channels 3, 4 and 5. The problem is NOT there with BBC1SE and BBC2SE which does permit recording via EITHER aerial or digital cable, so I could happily record a show on the BBC via aerial whilst watching another cable channel via the Aux bypass. This is the only minor disaster I've so-far experienced in my TiVo life, but it's important to me that this is fixed.


----------



## mrtickle

This is a known, and very annoying, bug - it always picks the channel number which is lowest (3 vs 37) if the channel names are the same (both "ITV1"). It doesn't happen with the BBC channels because they have different names.


----------



## Vikash

> Originally posted by mrtickle:
> *This is a known, and very annoying, bug - it always picks the channel number which is lowest (3 vs 37) if the channel names are the same (both "ITV1"). It doesn't happen with the BBC channels because they have different names.*


What would happen if I untick 3, 4 and 5 in my available channels list?


----------



## Paj

> Originally posted by Vikash:
> * What would happen if I untick 3, 4 and 5 in my available channels list?*


You won't be able to record from the digital versions of these channels.

For me, this is annoying because the reception on my aerial channels is rather poor. There are times when I want to record from the digital source (when I am out), and times when I want to record from the terrestrial channel (when I am watching another Sky channel). I would like to be able to specify which source it should use for recording.

------------------
Paj sits down and sings about gold.


----------



## Vikash

> Originally posted by Paj:
> * You won't be able to record from the digital versions of these channels.
> 
> For me, this is annoying because the reception on my aerial channels is rather poor. There are times when I want to record from the digital source (when I am out), and times when I want to record from the terrestrial channel (when I am watching another Sky channel). I would like to be able to specify which source it should use for recording.
> *


Of course. The same is true for me. My aerial channels are watchable but not great. However I'd rather have TiVo use my aerial channels than record the wrong channel on cable, at least until I get an IR adapter. If I'm really desperate to record through cable, I can always re-enable those channels and make sure I manually change cable channel. Anyway the question is - will it allow me to set recordings to use the aerial if I take this step? Guess I'll just have to try it out.


----------



## badsector

Postcode: BS8
Type: terrestrial
Channel: C4
Program: Location, Location, Location

New series at 8.30PM Wednesday.
Completely missing from the program guide.

Luckily I have a Radio Times and used my video recorder to record it.

--Gary


----------



## mrtickle

postcode: B29
type: Sky Digital
channel: Extreme Sports
programme: Hot Water

... is ALWAYS classed as a "comedy". Every single time it's on.


----------



## AENG

SG17
ITV Digital
Channel 5
Friday 14 September 1535

EPG billed the film as "The World According to Garp". TiVo elected to record what was shown in that slot (and billed in the 10-day old RT), "Lady Ice". Not the same thing at all.

EPG seems to have thrown in the towel on "The Simpsons" BTW, and now only gives a generic description of the series. Not a lot of help when only some episodes, previously missed, are of interest.


----------



## ALanJay

sky digital
paramount
friday and weekend schedues wrong.


----------



## Guest

- HP21 8FU
- Sky Digital
- Paramount
- 127
- Frasier
- Every Saturday @ 21oo hours
- This is not the advertised two programs of Frasier. It's usually a Paramount film. This happens EVERY week.


----------



## Richardr

The reason for the Paramount error is that for at least the last few weeks they have been a day out on the listings. This isn't inportant for Monday through Thursday (except for episode descriptions), but pushes Friday through Sunday out.


----------



## Norm

*
NW11 7XN
Sky Digital
Sky MovieMax
308
Movie
10.00pm
Programme description given as "Lost Voyage". This is actually the movie title and should be shown as Programme Name. Accordingly, it cannot be found by Searching by Name. *

------------------
Regards

Norman

[This message has been edited by Norm (edited 09-19-2001).]


----------



## Automan

- BN25
- Sky Digital
- Sky One 106
- StarGate-SG1 - Every Weekday @ 06:00 & 18:00
- Same generic description for EVERY SINGLE epsiode (Sky EPG Correct)

- BN25
- Sky Digital
- BBC2 102
- Not The Nine O'Clock News 22:00 - Friday's incl 21/09/01
- It's not being shown! (Sky EPG Data Correct)

Automan.


----------



## weeble

LS12
NTL Digital (ex C&W)
*1 BBC1 HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM MY CHANNEL LINE UP!!!!!!!!*
(disappeared after call at 3am(ish) 23/9)


----------



## pr1uk

> Originally posted by Norm:
> *
> NW11 7XN
> Sky Digital
> Sky MovieMax
> 308
> Movie
> 10.00pm
> Programme description given as "Lost Voyage". This is actually the movie title and should be shown as Programme Name. Accordingly, it cannot be found by Searching by Name. *


........................
this was a late change of program not in my TV times even so i was impressed that my TiVo was so up to date myself.
and Lost Voyage was not a bad film either.

Peter


----------



## OzSat

> Originally posted by weeble:
> *LS12
> NTL Digital (ex C&W)
> 1 BBC1 HAS BEEN REMOVED FROM MY CHANNEL LINE UP!!!!!!!!
> (disappeared after call at 3am(ish) 23/9)*


Have you checked you messages and customized channel list - it may be that they have removed the national version to inster the correct regional version


----------



## badsector

E4: ***BAR*** Wars not Bra(!) Wars

The description for the "bra wars" program even made sense, something like " a small Scottish bra manufacturer ..etc..".

Its correct on C4 but not on E4.

Perhaps Tribune are confusing channel 4 with channel 5 ;-).


----------



## weeble

> Originally posted by ozsat:
> * Have you checked you messages and customized channel list - it may be that they have removed the national version to inster the correct regional version*


There was a message telling me that several terrestrial channels had been added, and that channel 1 had been dropped. However, BBC1 digital has not been 'replaced' just removed and I no longer have channel 1 on my listings or in the channels I can watch (which has obvously left my season passes a bit confused!).

I have forced several daily calls today in the hope that it will be fixed - the last one has actually loaded some data and is 'doing its thing' so hopefully this will put things to rights again. (update will follow)

Tivo has done some strange channel adding and deleting in the past, but this is usually terrestrial only - this is the first time that it's actually wiped out a digital channel that I use.


----------



## weeble

> Originally posted by weeble:
> * There was a message telling me that several terrestrial channels had been added, and that channel 1 had been dropped. However, BBC1 digital has not been 'replaced' just removed and I no longer have channel 1 on my listings or in the channels I can watch (which has obvously left my season passes a bit confused!).
> 
> I have forced several daily calls today in the hope that it will be fixed - the last one has actually loaded some data and is 'doing its thing' so hopefully this will put things to rights again. (update will follow)
> 
> Tivo has done some strange channel adding and deleting in the past, but this is usually terrestrial only - this is the first time that it's actually wiped out a digital channel that I use.*


Update - Tivo has now removed the terrestrial channels it added last night - BUT STILL NO BBC1 (channel 1)!!!!!


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2 Ch27
Thursday 27 Sep 2100
Horizon

The EPG now seems to have given up describing individual progammes altogether (as with the Simpsons) and is just showing a generic series title. This is NOT ACCEPTABLE! Even the cheapest printed programme sheets don't sell us this short.

I've given up paying attention to the "TiVo has detected a change in your lineup" messages. Not one has had any relevance to me in the nine months I've been a TiVo-ite and most of them get reversed the next day anyway.

Doesn't any one care about or check up on this lack of quality control? As I've said before, someone should get a grip, and soon, please.


----------



## Paj

Paramount Comedy Channel listings now seem to be correct!


------------------
Paj sits down and sings about gold.


----------



## lmhobbs

SO53 1LD
Sky Digital
ITV Meridian
Judge Judy
the late night version around 0430
frequent occurnece
The programme is not shown, instead its a football programme


----------



## AENG

SG17
ITV Digital
BBC Knowledge Ch 13
Tuesday 25 September 1830
EPG billing is "Time Watch". Wrong!

What was actually shown was as given in RT: "House Detectives"


----------



## wimbledonpaul

SW20 8RX
- Sky Digital
- BBC1
- 101
- Absolutely Fabulous
- 9:00PM 28/9
- Program Synopsis missing.
Generic program synopsis displayed for this program.
Just states 'Award-winning sitcom set in thr world of fashion and PR. (stero)'


----------



## Guest

CB6 3
- ITV Digital
- FilmFour
- CH 41
- Play it Again, Sam
- 6 PM 02/10

- Listings show the wrong film.
Instead of _Play it Again, Sam_ as in the listing FilmFour is showing _HairSpray_, hmmm, not really what I was expecting to see.

------------------

[This message has been edited by rllb (edited 10-02-2001).]


----------



## Dazza

CV23
Aerial
40 BBC2M
Blade
10-11:50pm 06-10-2001
Have you seen the description for this? It's description for Twelve Monkeys, but with the cast list for Blade!?!


----------



## Vikash

Often find the EPG provides NO program info for certain channels more than a few days ahead. Such as C4, which appears to be crammed full of 1-hour shows all day, all called "Channel 4 Television". NOT GOOD ENOUGH, TRIBUNE! I'm talking about less than 1 week ahead, all the shows are published in other guides. Are Tribune just being lazy?

------------------
Vik
40hr Thomson (UK)


----------



## OzSat

Channel 4 and ITV often get down to less than one week of data - but seems to get updated on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
Channel 4
Ch 21
Equinox
0400 & 0450 Tuesday 9 October

EPG describes both episodes as "A Biography of Nobel Prize-winner Murray Gell-Mann".

RT gives "Einstein's Biggest Blunder" and "Meningitis: The Search for a Cure" respectively. I suspect that RT will prove correct.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

BN2
Sky
Channel 4
Ch 104
13/10 12:15am onwards
Hollyoaks: Moving On

The above episodes ( on Saturdays ) are the Omnibus edition. However they are not flagged as such, so you cannot set a season pass just for the Omnibus as it records all episodes.

[This message has been edited by RobBellis (edited 10-08-2001).]


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
Channel 4
Ch 21
Equinox
Tuesday 9 October 0400 & 0450

Since my previous note on this, the EPG description of both episodes (now recorded) has been changed. It now wrongly gives both the description really applicable to:

Equinox
Wednesday 10 October 0450: GM Crops.

It also gives the same, wrong description to:

Equinox
Wednesday 10 October 0400. This is really the Murray Gell-Man one.

There really is no excuse for all this confusion. As (seemingly) always, RT (and therefore presumably Channel 4)gets it right. What's so special about Tribune?


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
Channel 4
Ch 21
Battle of the Robots: the Hunt for AI
Saturday 13 October 8.00 p.m.

The programme description is OK but the classification is "Game Show"! It's really an episode of Equinox. What's that going to do to my TiVo suggestions?


----------



## Beancounter

AB51

SkyDigital
Channel 127- Paramount.

Late night repeat of Seinfeld is still listed as Taxi.


Also, anyone else noticed that on channels that are off air have the description "Sign Off" and then a blurb about BBC Choice, this happens on all the channels as far as I can see.


----------



## Automan

Discovery Channel starts on the ITV Digital platform on October 17th - Is Tribune ready?

Automan.


----------



## AENG

This is a bit after the event but I've only just now viewed the recording.

SG17
Aerial
BBC2
Ch 27
Horizon
Thursday 11 October 9.00 p.m.

EPG entitled the episode "Hypernova". The programme was as correctly described in RT: "Life Blood".


----------



## OzSat

> Originally posted by Automan:
> *Discovery Channel starts on the ITV Digital platform on October 17th - Is Tribune ready?
> Automan.*


This should be in the channel line-up issues thread - they have been told - but that doesn't answer you question.


----------



## ArwelP

CW2
ITV Digital
ITV2 (Channel 6)
TiVo's schedule for ITV2 is horribly inaccurate, at least for Sundays which is the only day I watch it! :-(

Example from yesterday, early afternoon: 
TiVo reckons:
1115: Who Wants to be a Millionaire?
1315: Young Hercules
1345: CD:UK
1445: Rich and Famous
1515: Felicity

Actual:
1115: WWTBAM?
1330: Young Hercules
1400: Young Hercules
1430: Chart Choice
1445: CD:UK
1545: Felicity

I've noticed this isn't the first Sunday they've been wildly inaccurate, either...


----------



## pauljs

KT15
ITV Digital
ITV
Ch 3
House of Horrors
15 October 8.30 p.m.

Can't set a season pass for this prog as it's listed as "Specials"

Now onto the 3rd part of the series


----------



## Ianl

analog cable 
GU2 
Living
Charmed
every episode has the same generic program description with very occasionaly a small episode description tacked on the end in the bit you cant read. This is especially annoying as they are showing episodes from all 3 series at the moment


----------



## daveburrows

- Postcode: SO19
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 
- Channel Number: 127
- Programme Name: King of Queens
- Time/Date of airing: Every day 11:00am
- Problem Encountered:

This is not King of Queens, the programme that is shown at this time is Ellen. King of Queens is no longer showing on Paramount.


----------



## Guest

Hmph. Tivo listing the "Taste" channel tonight as "Spice Kitchen" at 10:30 and something else indian at 11:00. 

Digiguide states (correctly) that these should actually be "Chef for a day" and "Cheesy Rider". 

Girlfriend, who is currently trying to learn to cook indian food, somewhat unimpressed with Tivo. :/

Postcode SM4 5XX. Date 17/10/01, Times 22:30 - 23:00 and 23:00 - 23:30.


----------



## manolan

- Postcode: SW6
- Service Provider: ITV Digital
- Channel Name: E4
- Channel Number: 42
- Programme Name: West Wing
- Time/Date of airing: Tues 9pm, Sun 9pm (?)
- Problem Encountered:
Ever since they postponed an episode after 11 Sep, the descriptions have been wrong (one out). Was OK on the second showing on Tuesday (around midnight) this week. Radio Times has been right all along, so this can't be a problem with the information from E4.


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2
Ch 27
The Simpsons
Friday 19 Oct 6.00 p.m.

EPG had the wrong episode description (again). RT had it correctly as "The Curse of the Flying Hellfish".


----------



## Richardr

AL3
ntl digital (ex-ntl)
BBC Choice
Radio One Night
Sunday 27th Oct 00:30am (i.e. Saturday night).

At 00:30 on BBC Choice there is a one hour programme "Radio 1: Turn It Up Loud" Tivo has it at half an hour, followed by the famous 'Sign Off'. Tivo then has the next programme correctly at 1:30am.


----------



## mrtickle

B29
aerial+Sky Digital
E4
205
Brass Eye
27th Oct 23:15

Two problems:
a) The programme is in the "News" category. I nearly fell off my chair when I was browsing "News and Business" and found BrassEye!
b) The programme isn't in the "Comedy" category.


----------



## gary cheshire

GU24
NTL DIGITAL (ex cabletel)
ITV CALTON (103)
Pulling Power
wed 17/10 & 24/10 10:40pm until 11:10pm

Problem - TIVO rec/lists as 10:35pm until 11:05pm times should be as above (5mins later)


----------



## Paj

- HD9
- Sky Digital
- Discovert Health
- Doctor in the house
- Monday 6.30 am (and other times)

This is categorised as "Comedy, Situation", clearly getting muddled up with the hilarious sitcom of the same name.

It does, in fact, feature a real doctor (presumably in a real house) and should be recategorised "Health, Boring"



------------------
Paj sits down and sings about gold.


----------



## Guest

Postcode Kt11
Provider Sky Digital
Channel 603 Boomerang
Program Thunderbirds
Time 20:00
Frequency Daily
Listed as Top Cat or some such thing.

[This message has been edited by GJB (edited 10-29-2001).]


----------



## Mark Burley

OX26
ITV Digital
ITV2
Channel 6

ITV2 changed "At home with the Braithwaites" from 20.30 on Friday to 20.00 on Friday, TiVo correctly listed this change.

Why then did my season pass not change? Season pass recorded at 20.30 two weeks running - not impressed!!

Re-saved season pass - now takes note of listings.

Why is TiVo not taking notice of program listings?


----------



## dallardice

N1
Sky Digital
Ch 965 BBC2WAL
From Monday 5 November

TiVo is not consistently carrying listings for the analogue variant of BBC2 Wales and not the new digital channel "2W". Some listings for later in the week (Wed 7 and Thu 8) are accurate but those for Mon 5, Tue 6 and Fri 9 are not.


----------



## Guest

BD1
Telewest digital cable
ITV2
From November 1

Late inclusion of Pop Idol Extra has caused wholesale changes to ITV2's schedule, displacing Late Show With David Letterman and some other programmes by up to *three hours*. TiVo hasn't yet registered any of these changes, although Telewest's single-day EPG has. TiVo recordings on ITV2 are thus impossible at the moment unless done manually.


----------



## AdamC

DA3 8HT
Terrestrial
ITV1
C23
House of Horrors
2030 every Friday
It's still not possible to set a season pass on this program, as reported by "pauljs" last month. Does anyone from Tivo actually read this thread?

Channel4
C30
Shipwrecked
1800 weekdays and 1100 weekends
The program descriptions for most episodes of this program seem to be in the wrong order.

Adam


----------



## Legolam

DE6
Terrestrial
Channel 4
C50
Scrapheap Challenge
18:00

Replaced by "Friends"


----------



## mrtickle

Same mistake with the Sky Digital Channel 4, too (B29).

Extremely annoying, but by coincidence the TiVo was left on C4 after Stargate so I've used the live TV buffer to get back to the start of Scrapheap Challenge. Spotted it just before 18:30 in the nick of time.


----------



## ArwelP

CW2
ITV Digital
Discovery Channel (ch. 36)

Discovery Mastermind is scheduled for 30 minutes from 2000-2030 tonight (and all weeknights). TiVo thinks it's on for 90 minutes until 2130 tonight, though it correctly has 30 minute slots for the rest of the week.


----------



## mrtickle

Sky Digital, B29

"Mr Charity" (BBC2 Mon 10pm) - listed in category International, should be Comedy.

Ditto "Dr Terrible's House of Horrible". (BBC2 Mon 9.30pm)
"The Kumars at No. 42" (BBC2 Mon 9pm) is also wrongly listed as International. Is every single non-American programme now going to be "International"?


----------



## OzSat

Too late for TiVo - and most other listings:

Brazils vital clash with Venezuela which sees the four-times winners needing a win to avoid a potential play-off against Australia for the right to figure in next year's World Cup finals, is to be shown live on ITV Sport Channel.

Live coverage starts at 11.30pm (Kick off 11.40pm) on Wednesday 14th November with the game being replayed on the channel on Thursday afternoon. 

The programme will also feature highlights of Uruguay v Argentina, plus goals from other games as they happen. 

Brazil who have never failed to qualify for a World Cup Finals in the competitions history, lie fourth in the South American Group after their last tie saw them suffer a 3-1 defeat to Bolivia in La Paz.


----------



## deshepherd

Since "Mr Charity" is the subject of the "we watched so that you don't have to" column of this weeks Radio Times and receives a pretty severe thumbs down then perhaps Tribune are using some value judgment in not categorising it as "comedy"


----------



## Richardr

Re Brasil vs Venezuela - I do have this in the TIVO listings (last call was yesterday afternoon), plus it was in the weekly magazines, at least in my copy of TV & Satellite Week, so it has been known about for two weeks.


----------



## Richardr

A couple of things not reflected in the TIVO schedules:

Firstly Eurosport has a world cup qualifier tonight, Romania vs.Slovenia, at 5pm. As with many Eurosport late changes, this may only be confirmed when the programme starts!

Secondly TIVO appears to have Sky One wrong this evening.

The schedule excludes Rum, which is at 11pm (it has the 10:30 programme, Kirsty's Home Videos, on for an hour mistakenly). The Sky One schedule incorporates only partially some relatively late changes.


----------



## childe

I'm no frequently finding the programme duration to be inaccurate

ie (not exhaustive)
Band of Brothers on BBC1/2 varies 50-60 minutes
West Wing on E4, 50-60 minutes
Oz on E4, 50-90 minutes

In the first 2 cases the same episode often has a different duration when repeated in a different time slot.

Any one else getting this?

------------------
Eric


----------



## dallardice

Varying durations are not _always_ bad EPG data.

E4 used to show the later repeat of the Sopranos without ads, trimming 5-10 minutes off the running time. In other cases it's the broadcaster who rounds the actual running time differently to suit the slot - West Wing actually runs well under an hour because we show fewer ads than in the US, but it suits E4 scheduling to show it for an hour and pad with more trailers in the 9-10pm slot, whereas later in the evening the "significance" of an hour-long slot is less, so it can be more honest and list it as 50 or 55 minutes. The downside, of course, is that if they round down, you can lose the start or end because they run a 52-minute programme in a 50-minute slot.


----------



## Richardr

Broadcasters are also allowed to transfer adverts away from off peak times into on peak times, and this often means that the shows will run up to 10 minutes longer at peak time)


----------



## childe

Dallardice and RichardR - Thanks

Probably correct re programmes on commercial channels, but BBC1? Why would Band of Brothers vary 10 minutes? Presumably there are more trailers shown in peak time and the actual programme length is less than one hour, but I can't explain a 10 minute spread

------------------
Eric


----------



## mrtickle

B29
Sky Digital
103 (ITV1 Central)
Friday 23rd November

Correct schedule should be:
19:30 Coronation Street
20:00 Rich and Famous
20:30 The Bill
21:30 Mike Baldwin and Me
22:30 Tarrant on TV
23:00 ITV Weekend News

TiVo's schedule is:
19:30 Coronation Street
20:00 Rich and Famous
20:30 House of Horrors
21:00 The Bill
22:00 Mike Baldwin and Me
23:00 ITV Weekend News

Sunday 25th November

The 19:30 episode of Coronation Street has exactly the same synopis as the Friday 23rd episode. Season passes will miss this episode and so manual intervention is needed.


----------



## racingclub

Season Pass recorded 'Kumars at No.42' on BBC Choice last night at 22.30 - what it actually recorded was 'Dr Terrible's House of Horrible'

ITV Digital - Cardiff - CF14

looking at ToDo list it seems that it thinks its on every Tuesday Night (as well as correctly every Thurs night).


----------



## Richardr

Last night there were late changes to the BBC Choice schedule. No idea why, but it was after the listings magazines.

Dr Terrible's House of Horrible was moved forward an hour, replaced by Goodness Gracious Me, and Kumars at 42 wasn't on. This is a change from last week.

Next week's schedule changes again, and as far as I know, subject to late BBC changes is correct on TIVO, with all three of the above programmes showing on Tuesday. (GGM at 9, Dr Terrible at 9:30 and Kumars at 11pm).


----------



## Richardr

Kumars at No 42 has been dropped as well tonight - to be replaced by an old Goodness Gracious Me.

I can only assume that there is a problem with this week's episode that has made the BBC drop both repeats at late notice.


----------



## sjp

if it's the same as BBC2 had on Monday night (3rd show in the run) it seemed to be OK, i.e. nothing too risque / worth pulling it for.

stuart


----------



## kmusgrave

Perhaps they found it would run within the scheduled time and so they replaced it with a programme which wouldn't









Kevin


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

> Originally posted by kmusgrave:
> *Perhaps they found it would run within the scheduled time and so they replaced it with a programme which wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin*


No, that's not it. TiVo missed the end when it was on BBC1









Rgds,

R.


----------



## OzSat

After some recent good weeks for advance BBC and ITV schedules - C4 is now a problem with only 4 days left


----------



## mrtickle

Indeed







At this time of year the schedules are pretty much set in stone a long time in advance. I'd quite like to set up my recordings _before_ I leave for xmas...


----------



## mrtickle

B29
Sky Digital
Sky One
Stargate SG-1

Sky are showing this series weekly on Weds at 8pm. They are also showing repeats daily 6am&6pm, but the listings have become mixed up









The listing for Wed 12th Dec at 8pm is a mistake, it is a duplicate of the 6am&6pm repeats, episode "Threshold", but it should be for the new episode "Fail Safe".

The listing for Wed 19th Dec has the episode title missing and is a duplicate of the episode description for yesterday's 8pm episode, which can't be right either.


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
Ch27 BBC2
Friday 7 December 1930 hrs
Science Shack
The description in the EPG is that of the previous week's programme, not the Millenium Bridge episode actually broadcast (and correctly described in RT)


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - Channel Health
- Channel Number - 193
- Programme Name - Ben Casey
- Time/Date of airing - Every Day Of The Week x 2 or more
- Problem encountered

Ben Casey is on every day and it seems no episode has any description and even list the wrong cast members - Sam Jaffe no longer in it.

They show them in an odd order and thus description etc would help. Sky Digital have no episodic info in their guide either.

P.S.
Ben Casey had the highest USA ratings when aired back in the early 1960's
http://www.celebhost.net/vinceedwards/page5.html

Automan.


----------



## gary cheshire

- Postcode - GU24
- Service Provider - NTL DIGITAL
- Channel Name - SCIFI
- Channel Number - 402
- Programme Name - Now & Again
- Time/Date of airing - 

Wednesday 12/12/01 21:00
Wednesday 19/12/01 00:40 & 21:00

- Problem encountered

Recent programme change from sunday's to wednesday's (TIVO guide not correct as of 10/12/01)


----------



## Beancounter

- Postcode - AB51 
- Service Provider - Sky DIGITAL
- Channel Name - BBC1 Scotland
- Channel Number - 101
- Programme Name - Casualty
- Time/Date of airing - 8.05pm 26/12/01

Programme is listed as *CAUALTY* so obviously, the season pass doesn't recognise this error.

EDIT- wrong date in original post!!

[This message has been edited by Beancounter (edited 12-11-2001).]


----------



## mrtickle

Not an error in the listings, but at this time of year be vigilant for programme names which try to be "clever" and "seasonal" - eg _Snow Graham Norton_ doesn't get picked up if you have a Season Pass for So Graham Norton.


----------



## gary cheshire

Hi,

Out of interest has anyone had any programme guide data corrected following posting. 

Should we be phoning CS with these errors as well?

Gary


----------



## AENG

In reply to Gary, the answer is "no". But I have noticed an example of one error having been replaced by a different one.


----------



## mrtickle

In my experience the data is very rarely corrected whether you post here, or write to them, or phone them. Nomatter how much we try to spoon-feed Tribune, they don't seem to want to know.

The only reason I still post mistakes here is to warn fellow users of this forum.


----------



## Guest

I guess I'd better start speaking up since few of you think we actually read this forum. Hello, my name is Jim from Tribune (yes, that Tribune.) I'd just like to say that we do read this forum each and every day (many times a day actually!) I know you feel your feedback goes un-noticed but all of the errors that you point out are researched and corrected if need be (case in point: the "Casualty" error from yesterday.) Please keep them coming. We will do our best to give you the most up to date listings possible. Please remember that the UK listings market is still somewhat new to us but we will do our best to satisfy all TiVo users.

Many thanks,
Jim

------------------
Jim V.


----------



## dallardice

Jim, can I jump in first and say it's great to know that Tribune do monitor these forums, and take action based on what you see. It must be very frustrating for you trying to understand UK listings problems, since a lot of things that would be straightforward if you lived here (like seeing articles in the newspaper about new channels launching) just won't reach you on the other side of the pond.

So, good to have you here, we know (or most of us do) that you are trying to do your best, just understand that it's very frustrating for us when a much-lauded new channel launches and TiVo doesn't have listings...

Perhaps you can tell us a bit about your information sources, and how the process works? If we understand better how you do your job, it'll help us understand better why things we expect to happen ain't happening...

[This message has been edited by dallardice (edited 12-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the kind welcome. I'm not afraid of getting lynched as long as the comments are valid. The UK market is not really new to myself (I try to read all the trade papers) but my editorial staff has a large learning curve. We will do our best get the correct listings to users as soon as we receive them. Believe me, I too am frustrated when users are missing channel data (my biggest pet peeve.) 

Also, believe it or not, TiVo CS does indeed contact us with your queries so keep ringing them when problems arise. 

As for missing the ends of programmes...we all know who is to blame for that!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## gary cheshire

Hi Jim,

Ok, as I asked the question. 

Could you confirm that the scifi (ch402) "now and again" listing for sundays/wednesday has been revised with farscape on sundays 8pm and now and again 9pm wednesday's as per my original post.

Also would you be able to tell whether the change took place because of my posting it here yesterday or following my phone call to CS this morning.

Just out of interest, please don't take it as a complaint in anyway.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## AENG

Thanks for those postings, TribJim. We've sometimes felt that we were addressing thin air here. It's most encouraging to hear that efforts are being made to improve the product but I, for one, don't envy you the task!

We'll keep posting anything that might be useful and try not to let emotion cloud our judgement too much.


----------



## Guest

Gary,

We are still researching your query from the other day (CS has yet to pass it on to us, but I forwarded your original post to the editor that handles SCI-FI Tuesday morning.) Unfortunately it sometimes takes a few days to hear back from the listing folks at the channels. I will follow up today with some of my contacts and I will let you know as soon as the problem is sorted out on our end.

Thanks for your original post, we probably would not have questioned this without your input.

Many thanks,
Jim


----------



## gary cheshire

Jim,

Thankyou very much for getting back to me. I look forward to hearing from you in the near future.

I must agree its very unusual for their to a programme change on scifi.

cheers

Gary


----------



## mrtickle

Wow. Great to have your posts Jim! Obviously I was wrong, Tribune do want to know









However, too often errors go uncorrected. The Stargate errors I reported 6 days ago (further up) weren't corrected; the BBC showings of the American version of the Weakest Link, which gets called "The Weakest Link USA" over here is still wrong in the TiVo listings, Formula 1 is still wrongly called "Auto Racing", etc. Because the errors don't seem to be corrected, we think you don't care, so we report them less, and the current situation is the result.

Are you aware of digiguide (www.digiguide.com) both as an application to check your listings against, and an alternative source of experience? I'm sure your learning curve would be a lot simpler if you could work with those guys.

Finally is there anyone that you can kick to get us our Channel 4 listings earlier?

Hope you'll hang around









[This message has been edited by mrtickle (edited 12-12-2001).]


----------



## Guest

Mr Tickle,

Thanks for your response (and posts, I do read them all.) We will be working to correct all errors reported here. The problem is it does take time. I hope to contribute now and again but I will mostly be lurking around. Don't get discouraged if I don't reply to specific posts, all will be looked into.

As for the specifics of your message. I will check into them personally. Correcting Stargate and The Weakest Link are not major undertakings. The Formula 1 vs. Auto Racing is a bit of problem however. We list Formula One (and all other areas of the sport) as Auto Racing in our database with a specific episodes for each event. This obviously does little for users trying to set a season's pass for ITV F-1 coverage. We will have to take another look at this issue.

Thanks for the kind words. I'll post now and again but hopefully you will see the results on your TiVo boxes, not this forum (which is all we TiVo users want, right?)

Cheers,
Jim

[This message has been edited by TribJim (edited 12-12-2001).]


----------



## Automan

Jim,
Please don't forget Ben Casey









Automan.


----------



## GarySargent

Jim thanks for posting - I've started ignoring this thread a bit because it always seemed too much one way moaning









With regard to the Formula1 / Autoracing problem - you can probably get away with just changing the title now. The season finished months ago and is not due to restart for a few months so you won't suddenly surprise anyone.

Shame its so hard to change titles once set - I wonder if V2.5.5 of the TiVo software has upgraded database commands to let you do that?...

------------------
Find out everything TiVo: http://www.tivoportal.co.uk 
Have your say and vote for the features you want on your UK TiVo: http://www.tivosuggestions.co.uk 
Got a bug? http://www.tivobugs.co.uk


----------



## Olly

Jim, Gary is absolutely right. Now is the time to fix the F1/Auto Racing problem. Give the Sunday race and Saturday qualifying sessions different names so we can set up separate season passes for them as required when the time comes.


----------



## Modan

> it is a similar issue to the "Auto Racing" for Formula One (whilst somewhat americanized!) it should (if it works which I know it doesn't always) mean that all races get recorded by Season Passes rather than it only recording the next race).


All races in cars that is, not just Formula One. Surely F1 should have at least 3 programs F1-Qualifying, F1-Race & F1-Highlights. Here's hoping this is sorted before next season. More importantly from my perspective is to get Eurosports Auto Racing problem sorted, as I only watch CART, and it really pisses me off that I can't have a season pass for it without getting about 20 hrs a week of assorted motor racing.


----------



## Modan

OK, I've done the F1 complaint, so here goes for Football (No, not Soccer







)
Why can't we get a better description for English football than just "Football". We get Scottish Football, Spanish Football and German Football, so why not FA Cup Football, Premiership Football, etc.


----------



## Modan

Every week there are about 5 showings of "Inside Scottish Football", none of which have a program description. Am I correct that this is why TiVo records all 5 of them (5 hours being quite a lot when I record at Best and haven't upgraded my capacity yet). If putting in a program description would get rid of this problem then couldn't we at least get a generic description like "Program for week beginning xx/xx". It wouldn't hurt to have that anyway, so that when I get back from my christmas break I don't need to actually watch the beginnings of 20 showings to find the 4 programs that were actually aired.


----------



## Modan

Since I've started, I'm sure that many other sports suffer from similar problems to F1 & Football. I think golf is another, and Pool certainly is (no difference between 8-ball and 9-ball).

Why is sport so badly categorised? I'm pretty sure that Eastenders gets it's own name in the title, rather than Soap. Perhaps I've got it wrong though. Maybe there is too much info at the moment. Perhaps we could rationalise down to Soap, Drama, Documentary, Sport, Game Show, News. Even better, just list everything as program!

Sorry for the negative nature of this post. I really do appreciate your being here Jim, but many of the problems being encountered shouldn't really need a forum to get right. I accept you will get caught out by schedule changes at least sometimes. Surely it is better to concentrate on fixing the things that once fixed are fixed forever, before correcting more transient (big word for the day) errors.


----------



## Marshy

While we're on the subject of motor sports (sorry to bang on about it), can we try to see some improved titling of things like British Superbikes, World Superbikes and so on?

This year was very hard to keep up with, some coverage being "Motorcycle Racing" (mainly BBC) some being "British Superbikes" (Eurosport). Obviously this made season passes very hard to get right.

Thanks, and nice to know you guys are watching


----------



## mrtickle

Good stuff! I'm sure Jim was getting bored with so little to do









I was agreeing with Modan, have 3 programme titles along the lines of "F1 Grand Prix Qualifying", "F1 Grand Prix", "F1 Grand Prix Highlights". They should be in a category called "Motor Racing" or "Motor Sports". The term "Auto Racing" is heavily US-centric and simply is not used in the UK.

But then I've thought, a F1 fan who wanted to set a Season Pass for F1 would probably want all the qualifying sessions and races recorded, and the highlights too (since often they run out of time in the main broadcast and some things are only ever shown in the highlights programme). So, there is also a case for calling it a single programme "Formula One" or "F1 Grand Prix". This would simplfy things to a single season pass.

In any event, the synopsis of the Saturday programme should say that it's coverage of the qualifying session (not "practice") from the xxx grand prix, and the synopsis of the Sunday programme should say that it's coverage of the xxx grand prix where xxx is the name of the race.

You can then have other programme titles for other forms of motor sports, in the same category, so that we can have separate Season Passes for F1, CART, bikes, carting etc.

There was another bizarre category I spotted - a Snooker programme was in a category called "Billiards". Here in the UK Billiards is rarely shown on TV (in fact I've never ever seen it), but we get a lot of snooker. It would make a lot more sense better if the category was renamed to "Billiards and Snooker" or "Billiards/Snooker".

[This message has been edited by mrtickle (edited 12-13-2001).]


----------



## coderus

Is there any chance that the schedule data for CNN (502) could be brought up to date,

As I have season passes for 

Business unusual
Science and Technology
CnnDotCom

But the given schedule times are never correct. And I get other programs which are usual discussion on the war.

This is using NTL Digital Cable.

Thanks


----------



## deshepherd

Modan writes "Football (no not soccer)"

while some people insist on calling Association Football by the common name of "soccer" surely no-one would confuse that game with Football (i.e. the game of football played to the rules of the Rugby Football Union?)


----------



## Modan

> Originally posted by deshepherd:
> *Modan writes "Football (no not soccer)"
> 
> while some people insist on calling Association Football by the common name of "soccer" surely no-one would confuse that game with Football (i.e. the game of football played to the rules of the Rugby Football Union?)
> 
> *


Just because some young whipper snapper decided to handle the ball, and got away with it doesn't make rugby a sport









I was thinking of quoting an advert on ITV Sport, but chickened out at the last minute. Oh well, what the heck. ("No lady-boy, we mean football")


----------



## Guest

I am well aware of which came first....I've supported Newcastle United all my life!

Also, thanks for all the input regarding the way sport is listed.

------------------
Jim V.


----------



## dallardice

> Originally posted by coderus:
> *Is there any chance that the schedule data for CNN (502) could be brought up to date,
> 
> Business unusual
> Science and Technology
> CnnDotCom
> *


I was under the impression that CNN had more or less thrown away its programme schedule since Sept 11. Certainly many of the feature programmes have been cancelled to make way for more war coverage.


----------



## bignoise

Getting the correct broadcast hours for Nickelodeon on ITV digital (06:00-19:00, not 07:00-19:00) would be nice, also..


----------



## gary cheshire

Jim,

Thankyou for correcting the now and again guide error and if would pass that onto your scifi guy.

So how does it work that the trib, does a different person look after each channel and how do you pickup all those late programme changes?

Cheers 

Gary


----------



## coderus

Well, I have notice that my NTL digital guide has differen't schedule to my TiVO schedule so some-where they must be an update schedule ???. 

Also - It would be really handy if TiVo has a feature which allowed season passes to disabled. ( And I don't mean deleted them and re-create them at a later date  )


----------



## scoopuk

Quite a few E4 listings around Sat 29 December are different to those in the TV listings magazines. There`s also several To Be Advised chunks over the following few days. Channel 5 details also seem to be missing around the same time.

Tonight`s late-scheduled Panorama Special on BBC 1 is missing.

Service: Sky Digital


----------



## Milhouse

CR0 1xx
Telewest Analogue Cable
E4
55

Not sure about weekdays, but certainly on Sundays until mid afternoon E4 on channel 55 is showing Front Row, yet the EPG reckons there are programs being shown, which there might be in other regions. My TiVo keeps trying to record Dawsons Creek at 2pm, but instead I end up with an hour of Front Row advertising.


----------



## Paj

HD9
Sky Digital
UK Horizons
Friday the 21st of December 10PM


When Louis met Paul and Debbie - description is of When Louis Met Jimmy Saville.

------------------
Paj sits down and sings about gold.


----------



## PPB

E3
ITV Digital
BBC2
Tuesday 18 December 2001 01:00-02:30

British film called 'Noose'- 1948
Synopsis correct, but cast list/production details for a film called Snitch - Dir.Ted Demme - 1998 aka Noose 1997 (USA)


----------



## Ian_m

ITV (Meridian)

Thursday 3rd of Jan @ 9.00pm Peak Practice is listed as Peak Performance !!! so season passes won't work.


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
Ch 27 BBC2
Thursday 20 December 7.30 p.m.
EPG gives: First Sight - "Sleigh ride to..... Enfield"

Actually aired (and billed in RT): Matter of Fact - The Kings Choristers.


----------



## GarethR

RM14
CH 2 (BBC-2)
ITV Digital

Friday 21/12/01 - The Simpsons on BBC-2 at 18:00 had an incorrect (too short) duration of 20 minutes. It was immediately followed by another episode which had the correct duration of 25 minutes.

My TiVo was set to record both episodes, so I did actually get all of each of them, but obviously it's a pain to have to see the end of the first recording by watching the beginning of the second!


----------



## Ianl

sky one
analog cable
GU2
Stargate
wed 8pm
all upcoming episodes still have the same description


----------



## ArwelP

Fans of "Scrapheap Challenge" on C4 should beware - there's "Scrapheap Mega Challenge" on Sunday 23rd December, 1730-1905 which appears in the TiVo schedule as just "Scrapheap", neatly missing all the season passes  

If you miss it, and can receive S4C, they'll be showing it on 2nd January, 1100-1235.


----------



## GarySargent

I noticed earlier that a number of the late (after 10pm) channel 5 programmes over the xmas period disagreed with my copy of the Radio Times. Don't know which is correct...


----------



## OzSat

Trigger Happy Christmas 2 was scheduled for last night on Sky EPG - but TiVo missed it - reason: because TiVo was right and it was a repeat of programme 1.

Channel 5 often change their schedule to confuse everybody - they are the worst in notifying publishers.

Looking at programe guides recently across all channels - I have found that Digiguide, TiVo and Sky are as (un)reliable as others - mainly down to the broadcasters not report updates correctly I guess.


----------



## Beancounter

AB51
Sky Digital
Channel 103 ITV1GPN

The Bill


The programme description has changed again from "Police Drama" to " Soap Opera" meaning I have had to set up a new season pass for this show.


----------



## smartywj

I use ITV Digital and for ages now Granada Pluss never has programme guide data. ostcode: SY25DN.


----------



## Brangdon

C5
ITV Digital
NG10
Twin Peaks
23rd Dec 1:10am

Twin Peaks was listed as starting at 1:10am. It actually started at 1:45. The end-time was correct at 2:45 (so the length was wrong). The TV7 listings paper magazine had it correct.


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - UK Gold
- Channel Number - 109
- Programme Name - Le Fils du desert
- Time/Date of airing - 04:10 30/12/01
- Problem encountered

The Sky EPG claims this is "She Wore A Yellow Ribbon" but I think the French title refers to "The Three Godfathers".
The TiVo guide says this film has John Wayne in but the description is in French!

I don't think John Wayne made many French films?

Automan.


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - BBC Choice
- Channel Number - 160
- Programme Name - Christmas Horror
- Time/Date of airing - 22:00 29/12/01 & 30/12/01 & 31/12/01
- Problem encountered

BBC Choice are showing a season of horror films - two a night.
What does the Tribune guide say "Christmas Horror", Description "Film"

Today at 22:30 It's "Dawn Of The Dead" then at 00:50 it's "Near Dark" which ends at 02:20 and thus the 2hr slots in the TiVo Tribune guide are also useless.

The Information (if that's the correct word" is also wrong for the 30th

22:30 Eighteenth Angel followed by "The Haunting" (1963 W/S Version) at 23:55

On The 31st the Tribune data is even worse giving the movie Halloween a 30 minute time slot 

It should be
22:30 Halloween (W/S)
00:00 Demon Seed (W/S)

Followed by a program at 01:30 called "Madonna's Millions"

Will the guide data ever get better?

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle

In their defence, the C4 documentary about the Wicker Man tomorrow morning has been correctly changed to its new time of 00:35.

In their attack, it has the pitiful, shameful, description of

"No information available"

instead of

"Mark Kermode presents a documentary on the myth and the making of the cult 1973 film 'The Wicker Man'. Panned by critics on release, it has slowly become a cinematic phenomenon. The late Anthony Shaffer reveals how his screenplay was inspired by an interest in pagan rituals. And Director Robin Hardy describes the troubled shoots, the lawsuits and savage recutting of his film (Subtitles)"

which DigiGuide has.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: aerial
Chanel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 53
Prog Name: 100 Greatest TV Treats of the Year
Time/Date of Airing: 9:15PM 29/12/01
Problem: Description shows "No programme description available"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: aerial
Chanel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 53
Prog Name: Burnt Offering: The Cult of the Wicker Man
Time/Date of Airing: 12:35AM 30/12/01
Problem: Description shows "No programme description available"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: aerial
Chanel Name: BBC 2
Channel Number: 63
Prog Name: SIGN OFF
Time/Date of Airing: 2:40AM 30/12/01
Problem: Description shows "No programme description available"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: aerial
Chanel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 53
Prog Name: Viva La Diva
Time/Date of Airing: 9:00PM 30/12/01
Problem: Description shows "No programme description available"


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - ITV MER
- Channel Number - 103
- Programme Name - Gone With The Wind
- Time/Date of airing - 30 & 31/12/01
- Problem encountered

Movie is in two parts...
You have guessed it  The descriptions are the same you may only get the first part!

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple between Mon 31st Dec and Wed 9th Jan
Problem: Many of the episode synopses are wrong. This seems to have been caused by a (probably late) decision not to show any episodes on 24th/25th/26th Dec, so they are sometimes 3 episodes out of sync. Comparing Digiguide (which seems to have been corrected), the descriptions at http://www.corrie.net/updates/classic/1989.html (which are out of sync until Mon 7th Jan), the Sky EPG, and TiVo, I get:

Mon 31st: TiVo correct
Tues 1st: TiVo has wrong synopsis, this episode has now moved to Fri 4th
Wed 2nd: TiVo has wrong synopsis, this episode has now moved to Mon 7th
Thu 3rd: TiVo has wrong synopsis, this episode has now moved to Tue 8th
Fri 4th: TiVo has wrong synopsis, this episode has now moved to Wed 9th

Mon 7th: back in sync and correct (synopsis same as the wrong one on Wed 2nd)
Tue 8th: back in sync and correct (synopsis same as the wrong one on Thu 3rd)
Wed 9th: back in sync and correct (synopsis same as the wrong one on Fri 4th)
Thu 10th: *was* back in sync and correct. However after last night's call, TiVo's synopsis is now wrong and it shows the one which should be for Thurs 17th.
[update: after another call TiVo's synopsis has moved back two days and now shows the one which should be for Tues 15th]

Fri 11th: back in sync and correct

Mon 14th: TiVo has wrong synopsis, this is the one for Tues 15th.
[update: after another call TiVo's synopsis has moved forward one day and now shows the one which should be for Wed 16th]

Tue 15th: Gets worse from here - the synopses are different for the 9am, 12pm and 6.30pm showings. In reality the same episode is always shown 3 times each day.
- 9am: wrong synopsis, this is the one which should be for Thurs 17th
- 12pm & 6.30pm: correct synopsis but the Pound sign is corrupted.
[update: after another call TiVo's synopsis has moved again:
- 9am: now shows correct synopsis but again with corrupt Pound sign.
- 12pm & 6.30pm: synopsis from Wed 16th again]

Wed 16th: All 3 showings have the same synopsis as Tue 15th 
[update: after another call TiVo's synopsis are all correct ]

Thu 17th: correct synopsis
[update: after another call TiVo's synopsis are all wrong , they are another copy of the Tues 15th episode]

Fri 18th: (no listings yet)
[update: TiVo's synopsis are wrong, they describe the Wed 16th episode]

As well as the static wrong synopsis for Tues 1st-Fri 4th, it seems after each daily call the listings for Thurs 10th, Mon 14th and Tues 15th change (each showing has now had 3 different synopsis since I noticed it), and all days following Tues 15th get changed as well.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Driven 
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 10th Jan 20:00
Problem: Description is blank.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News

Time/Date of airing: Tues 1st Jan 19:00
Problem: programme is missing from TiVo Schedule. TiVo has "To be announced".

Time/Date of airing: Wed 2nd Jan 19:00
Problem: programme is missing from TiVo Schedule. TiVo has "To be announced".


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: So Graham Norton
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: almost every synopsis is wrong:

Mon 7th 22:30 - ok, correct guests Richard Chamberlain and Jane Horrocks
Tue 8th 01:10 - ok (repeat of Mon 7th 22:30)
Tue 8th 22:30 - wrong. Should be Lauren Bacall, Jack Ryder and Natalie Cassidy
Wed 9th 01:10 - wrong. repeat of Tue 8th 22:30, should be Lauren Bacall, Jack Ryder and Natalie Cassidy
Wed 9th 22:30 - wrong. Should be Patrick Duffy and Sheena Easton
Thu 10th 01:10 - wrong. repeat of Wed 9th 22:30, should be Patrick Duffy and Sheena Easton
Mon 14th 22:30 - wrong
Tue 15th 01:10 - wrong
Tue 15th 22:30 - wrong
Wed 16th 01:15 - wrong
Wed 16th 22:30 - wrong
Thu 17th 01:15 - wrong

Every synopsis is the same, describing the Richard Chamberlain and Jane Horrocks episode.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem1: Episode titles missing for Mon 31st Dec 6am, 6pm. Should be "Fail Safe". Description is wrong.

Problem2: The first episode "Children of the Gods" has been split into two parts, shown on Tue 1st Jan (6am, repeated 6pm) and Wed 2nd Jan (6am, repeated 6pm). Both parts have the same synopsis - should be "part 1" and "part 2" in there somewhere.

Problem3: Episode title missing for Wed 9th Jan 8pm: Should be "Summit/Last Stand"; Sky One have edited these two episodes together of their own accord into a single 1hr 50min slot. Description is wrong.

Problem4: Every time the title is missing the description is _"<list of actors>... A team searches for clues to save the Earth from imminent destruction"_. This is a bad generic description to use, it sounds like a specific episode. If the correct episode title/desc is not available, a more vague generic description is needed!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Discovery, Discovery+1, E4
Channel Number: 551, 552, 205
Programme Name: Scrapheap Challenge
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: Every single showing in 2002 has the SAME specific description - that of the 2000 Christmas special episode. This affects:

Tue 1st Jan 18:00 Disc
Tue 1st Jan 19:00 Disc+1
Thu 3rd Jan 23:30 Disc
Fri 4th Jan 00:30 Disc+1
Fri 4th Jan 05:00 Disc
Fri 4th Jan 06:00 Disc+1
Sat 5th Jan 20:00 Disc
Sat 5th Jan 21:00 Disc+1
Sun 6th Jan 11:00 Disc
Sun 6th Jan 12:00 Disc+1
Tue 8th Jan 20:30 Disc
Tue 8th Jan 20:30 Disc+1
Wed 9th Jan 05:00 Disc
Wed 9th Jan 06:00 Disc+1
Wed 9th Jan 11:00 Disc
Wed 9th Jan 12:00 Disc+1
Thu 10th Jan 23:30 Disc
Fri 11th Jan 00:30 Disc+1
Fri 11th Jan 05:00 Disc
Fri 11th Jan 06:00 Disc+1

Sat 12th Jan 15:00 E4

Sat 12th Jan 20:00 Disc
Sat 12th Jan 21:00 Disc+1
Sun 13th Jan 11:00 Disc
Sun 13th Jan 12:00 Disc+1

If the broadcasters do not supply the correct descriptions, please use a generic one and not the same specific one over and over again!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Play UK
Channel Number: 217
Programme Name: The Office
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below.
Problem: Some wrong synopses. All the episode titles (obtained from BBC Web site, http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/ ) are missing, would be useful to add them please?

Sun 6th Jan 20:00 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Sun 6th Jan 20:35 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Sun 6th Jan 21:10 - ep 3 "The Quiz" - description ok
Sun 6th Jan 21:45 - ep 4 "Training" - description ok
Sun 6th Jan 22:20 - ep 5 "New Girl" - description ok, but different to other sources ("Though he is supposed to be making redundancies, Brent hires a new secretary. Later, it's beers all round as the team go to Chasers, Slough's premier nightclub.")
Sun 6th Jan 22:55 - ep 6 "Judgement" - description ok

Sun 6th Jan 23:30 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Mon 7th Jan 00:05 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Mon 7th Jan 00:40 - ep 3 "The Quiz" - description ok
Mon 7th Jan 01:15 - ep 4 "Training" - description ok
*Mon 7th Jan 01:50 - Tivo has the description of ep 1 "Downsize", this is wrong. Should be ep 5 "New Girl" with the same synopsis as Sun 6th Jan 22:20*
Mon 7th Jan 02:25 - ep 6 "Judgement" - description ok

Mon 7th Jan 03:00 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok

Then we're into a routine of 1 episode on Monday nights, repeated 4 more times each week:

Mon 7th Jan 22:30 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Tue 8th Jan 01:15 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Wed 9th Jan 21:15 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Thu 10th Jan 00:05 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok
Thu 10th Jan 01:55 - ep 1 "Downsize" - description ok

Mon 14th Jan 22:30 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Tue 15th Jan 01:15 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Wed 16th Jan 21:15 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Thu 17th Jan 00:05 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok
Thu 17th Jan 01:50 - ep 2 "Work Experience" - description ok

So in summary it's just the synopsis of Mon 7th Jan 01:50 which is at the moment, but please check that all the showings in week beginning Mon 4th Feb (which is when episode 5 is due to be shown again) don't also have the same problem.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: All episodes have the same description on TiVo, describing the episode where he interviews Narry Manilow fans and an American psychic. 

Digiguide lists the following guests:
Mon 7th Jan 23:00 - Ivana Trump and Buzz Aldrin
Tue 8th Jan 23:00 - Jaid Barrymore and John Humphrys
Wed 9th Jan 23:00 - a couple of birth control experts and a chimpanzee that uses sign language
Thu 10th Jan 23:00 - Myra Lee Lewis and Jane Couch


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Play UK
Channel Number: 217
Programme Name: Big Train
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below.
Problem: All episodes have the same description which is for episode 1.

Looks as if it's the familiar Play UK scheduling of one episode per week repeated a few times.

Tue 8th Jan 21:50 - ep 1, ok
Wed 9th Jan 00:40 and 02:30 - ep 1, ok

But!
Tue 15th Jan 21:50, Tue 16th Jan 00:40 and 02:35 - TiVo has the same synopsis from ep 1, where it ought to be the one for episode 2.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: The Royal Institution Christmas Lectures 2001: The Secrets of Life
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: Episode descriptions are wrong for 4 out of 5 repeats.

Ep 1: shown Wed 26th Dec 11:30, repeated Mon 31st Dec 03:55
Ep 2: shown Thu 27th Dec 12:00, repeated Thu 3rd Jan 04:00
Ep 3: shown Fri 28th Dec 12:00, repeated Fri 4th Jan 04:00
Ep 4: shown Sat 29th Dec 12:00, repeated Sat 5th Jan 03:00
Ep 5: Shown Sun 30th Dec 12:30, repeated Sat 5th Jan 03:55

All 5 repeats have the episode title and description from episode 1. Ie, the title and synopses for Thu 3rd Jan 04:00, Fri 4th Jan 04:00, Sat 5th Jan 03:00 and Sat 5th Jan 03:55 are all wrong.

Also - this is an annual series of lectures with 5 new lectures every Christmas. It would be better if the title of the programme was "The Royal Institution Christmas Lectures" so that you could set a Season Pass which would work for every year.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Trigger Happy TV
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: All showings have the same, wrong, description - that of the Xmas special part 2 episode.

This affects:
Mon 7th Jan 20:30
Tue 8th Jan 00:15
Tue 8th Jan 20:30
Wed 9th Jan 00:15
Wed 9th Jan 20:30
Thu 10th Jan 00:15
Thu 10th Jan 20:30
Fri 11th Jan 00:15
Mon 14th Jan 20:30
Tue 15th Jan 00:15
Tue 15th Jan 20:30
Wed 16th Jan 00:15
Wed 16th Jan 20:30
Thu 17th Jan 00:15
Thu 17th Jan 20:30
Fri 18th Jan 00:15 - no listings yet but I'm guessing it'll be the same 

the Xmas special part 2 episode was called "Trigger Happy Christmas 2" and it was shown on E4 on Sun 30th Dec 21:00 repeated Mon 31st Dec 01:00; and on Channel 4 on Mon 24th Dec 21:05 repeated Mon 31st Dec 23:05.

None of the showings of Trigger Happy TV listed above are of the Christmas special and should have a proper generic description for the main series.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: aerial
Chanel Name: BBC2SE
Channel Number: 63
Prog Name: Adam Hart-Davis Says Come To Your Senses
Time/Date of Airing: 11:10AM 28/12/01
Problem: Description shown is for the first of the three shows, not the third one.


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
> Channel Number: 127
> Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
> Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
> Problem: All episodes have the same description on TiVo, describing the episode where he interviews Narry Manilow fans and an American psychic.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Postcode: N7
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
> Channel Number: 127
> Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
> Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
> 
> And it's the same problem for the following week.
> 
> Checkout: www.paramountcomedy.co.uk
> for the full details. Indeed Tribune should cross-check with this site more often, it has full schedules with detailed descriptions for weeks ahead.*


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Service Provider: aerial 
Chanel Name: BBC2SE 
Channel Number: 63 
Prog Name: Taste
Time/Date of Airing: 8:25PM 05/01/01
Problem: The programme is a series about different tastes of interior design - the category shown is "Cooking, How To"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Service Provider: aerial 
Chanel Name: ITV1CAR
Channel Number: 60 
Prog Name: The Phoenix Factor
Time/Date of Airing: 1:10PM 06/01/02 
Problem: Description shows "No programme description available"


----------



## Ianl

Where eagles dare had a program description which included "much derring-do ensues" I assume derring-do is an American expression, any one know what it means?


----------



## Ianl

maybee I've been watching more over Christmas but......:


analog cable , GU2

Sky one, 
10th Kingdom
Christmas week and new year week
program descriptions for first five episodes are for later episodes, descriptions for the later episodes say not available

Stargate 
sky one
still a lot of generic or wrong descriptions caudsing lots of repeats and or missed shows


Charmed
Living tv
episodes on 7th jan and 8th jan have different titles but identical descriptions - one must have the wronng description. also lots of episodes with the same generic description


Xmen Evolution
cartoon network
has not yet advertised the correect episode


WWF heat 
ch 4 ( I think)
for two , maybee three, weeks has advertised it as the last episode when it is still ongoing


lots of channels over christmas especially scifi had programs called "movie" where the program description was actually just the name of the film. 



Please, please , please 
can the episode number be included in the program description as it makes it so much easier to see if it is a new episode or if you have seen it before. so many programs have this in all the TV magazenes, ie buffy, angel, stargate, voyager, charmed, friends etc etc


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - BBC1
- Channel Number - 101 
- Programme Name - Snowball Express
- Time/Date of Tribune Screwup - 05:25 01/01/02
- Problem encountered 

My first TiVo recording of the year and yes it let's me down 

The above Disney movie is in the "guide data" as two entries

05:25 - 06:00 then 06:00 - 07:00 and thus only got the first part.

Will the program guide data in TiVo ever improve to a useable level?

Automan.


----------



## OzSat

- Postcode - any England post-code outside South East area
- Service Provider - all analogue platforms
- Channel Name - BBC2
- Channel Number - various
- Programme Name - First Sight 
- Time/Date - 19:30 10th Jan 2002 
- Problem encountered 

First Sight is listed as being shown on all England BBC2 channels - it is only being shown on the digital BBC2 and BBC2SE.

All other England regions have the problem listed but are showing different programmes.


----------



## OzSat

- Postcode - TD7
- Service Provider - all platforms
- Channel Name - Border Scotland
- Channel Number - various
- Programme Name - several
- Time/Date - 19:30 31st Dec 2001 
- Problem encountered 

All programmes listed on Border TV were the England version of the channel. Border Scotland viewers had their own programmes which were different from 8pm to 12.05am.

TiVo does not support the Border Scotland region - even though it is available as a separate service on Sky Digital.


----------



## Automan

- Postcode - BN25 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - ChannelHealth
- Channel Number - 193
- Programme Name - Ben Casey
- Time/Date of Error - 06:00 09:00 14:00 Every Week Day 
- Problem encountered

Ben Casey is no longer on - replaced by ADRENALIN JUNKIES

Correct listings for this channel can be found at http://www.channelhealth.tv/index.asp or via your Sky EPG

Automan.


----------



## OzSat

- Postcode - OX5
- Service Provider - various
- Channel Name - BBC1
- Channel Number - 101
- Programme Name - The Ghost Hunter
- Time/Date of airing - 17:30 02/01/02 
- Problem encountered -

The correct title for this programme is "The Ghost Hunter"

TiVo listed it for the first episode as "Ghost Hunters"
TiVo lists the second and third episodes as "The Ghosthunter" (17:30 on 3rd/4th Jan)
TiVo lists the fourth episode as "The Ghost Hunter" (16:35 on 7th Jan)

Three season passes required for one series 


Radio Times misses "The " out for the first episode!


----------



## mrtickle

Last weekend I posted lots of scheduling errors. Here is an update on their status.

Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street

4/5 wrong:
Mon 31st: was correct
Tues 1st: was wrong, *wasn't corrected*
Wed 2nd: was wrong, *wasn't corrected*
Thu 3rd: was wrong, *wasn't corrected*
Fri 4th: was wrong, *wasn't corrected*

1/5 wrong:
Mon 7th: correct
Tue 8th: correct
Wed 9th: correct
Thu 10th: was correct, then was updated to make it wrong (shows the 17th's synopsis), then again (15th's), and AGAIN (17th's). *Still wrong*.
Fri 11th: correct

4/5 wrong:
Mon 14th: was wrong (15th's), then again (16th's), and now *wrong* again (21st's).
Tue 15th: 9am/12pm/6.30pm have always shown different episodes, a different two seem to get picked every day. Currently shows the 17th's synopsis for 9am and the 21st's synopsis for the two repeats. *wrong*
Wed 16th: was wrong (15th's), then CORRECT, and now *wrong* again (21st's).
Thu 17th: correct
Fri 18th: *wrong* (21st's synopsis is shown)

1/2 wrong:
Mon 21st: correct
Tue 22nd: *wrong* (21st's synopsis is shown)

Status: This programme's data is getting worse. After each daily call, the number of errors INCREASES, not decreases! 

Programme Name: Driven
Status: Fixed! 

Programme Name: Liquid News
Status: Fixed! 

Programme Name: So Graham Norton
Status: Bodged
Wed 9th 22:30 & Thu 10th 01:10 replaced with correct description!
All other episodes have been replaced with a generic description.

Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
Status: Not fixed 

Programme Name: Scrapheap Challenge
Status: Bodged  Descriptions now generic. But last year there were episode titles for this programme, and good synopses of what had to be built each time.

Programme Name: The Office
Status: Fixed and enhanced! (Episode titles added) - thankyou! 

Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Status: Not fixed  *Please* use the Paramount Comedy website as suggested above?

Programme Name: Big Train
Status: Bodged; all episodes now have a generic description. But this means that the description for episode 1 which was correct and useful, has been sacrificed.

Programme Name: The Royal Institution Christmas Lectures 2001: The Secrets of Life
Status: Fixed! 

Programme Name: Trigger Happy TV
Status: Fixed!


----------



## timswf

- Postcode CM3
- Service Provider Sky 
- Channel Name C4
- Channel Number 104
- Programme Name all
- Time/Date of airing all day
- Problem encountered - no listings tba

Lucky I checked to see if my Frasier season pass would catch tonight's new episode.. nope.. no listings at all for c4 all day - all tba..

rats

rgds

tim


----------



## OzSat

*The schedules provided by TiVo for Sky One, Sky Premier and Sky Moviemax on the ITV Digital platform, are actually the main schedules for Sky Digital and cable.

Due to rights issues, ITV Digital has a few programme changes from these schedules which are not presented on the TiVo guide.

The January variations are as follows:*

*SKY MOVIEMAX - ITV DIGITAL VARIATIONS*

Monday 7 January
20.00 SKY: SUPERNOVA
ITV DIGITAL: FIRETRAP
22.00 SKY: STIGMATA
ITV DIGITAL: EPICENTER

Friday 11 January
22.00 SKY: THE RAGE: CARRIE 2
ITV DIGITAL: SACRIFICE

*SKY PREMIER - ITV DIGITAL VARIATIONS*

Thursday 17 January
08.00 SKY: SWITCHING GOALS
ITV DIGITAL: I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS
16.00 SKY: SWITCHING GOALS
ITV DIGITAL: I SAW MOMMY KISSING SANTA CLAUS

Tuesday 22 January
24.00 SKY: THE WATERBOY
ITV DIGITAL: SWEENEY TODD

*SKY ONE: ITV DIGITAL VARIATIONS*

Weekdays from Monday 14 January
16.00 SKY DIGITAL: SLIDERS
ITV DIGITAL: THE PRETENDER


----------



## scoopuk

All services

Date: Next Monday 7th January
Channel 4
Time: 2200
Programme: Double Life of Jonathan King

This has been postponed for legal reasons:

media.guardian.co.uk/broadcast/story/0,7493,627766,00.html


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple 

Another update 

Mon 7th: correct
Tue 8th: correct
Wed 9th: correct
Thu 10th: corrected
Fri 11th: correct

Mon 14th: was wrong (15th's), then again (16th's), then again (21st's), and now again (15th's)
Tue 15th: 9am/12pm/6.30pm have always shown different episodes, a different two seem to get picked every day. Now shows the 10th's synopsis for 9am and the correct synopsis for the two repeats, but the poind sign in 800 pounds is still corrupted.
Wed 16th: was wrong (15th's), then correct, then wrong again (21st's), and now again (15th's)
Thu 17th: was correct, now wrong (10th's synopsis is shown)
Fri 18th: was wrong (21st's), now again (10th's synopsis is shown)

Mon 21st: was correct, now wrong (10th's synopsis is shown)
Tue 22nd: wrong (10th's synopsis is shown)
Wed 23rd: wrong (10th's synopsis is shown)
Thu 24th: wrong (10th's synopsis is shown)


Status: It's even worse than before, JIM WHERE ARE YOU!


----------



## jamesbeeston

Postcode: RG5
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: UK Gold 
Channel Number: 109
Programme Name: Fawlty Towers
Time/Date of airing: Sun 06/01 03:20 

There were 3 fawlty Towers episodes listed in the Tivo guide. The last of which was a duplicate of the second. The 3rd fawlty towers was actually The Whistle-Blower.


----------



## sammoj

My ITV has gone from Saturday onwards.

Postcode: NE23 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel: 103 Tyne Tees Region.


----------



## deshepherd

Not actually an error but though I would add something positive to this thread.

Tribune have now started to list all programs on NickJr rather than just having a 30min block with the names of all the 3x10min progs. Thus a Bob-the-Builder thumbs up will record that 10 mins and not the full half hour in which it appears.

Obviously somethings are improving!


----------



## ALanJay

Sky Digital (England)
Paramount Channel 127
9.30 pm on Monday 14, Tuesday 15, Wednesday 16 the same epside discription for these three episodes of BECKER.


----------



## Dazbear

BEEN TOLD TO REPORT THIS IN THIS THREAD - HENCE COPY OF TEXT FROM ANOTHER POSTING

Has anyone else become frustated with the declining quality in the listings. I have been very satisfied up to now, but since xmas there has been a definate reduction in their quality! 

++ 1 hour programmes being billed as 30 mins, 
++ 30 mins only showing as 15 mins (eg big impression on UKGold) 

++ Movies are being listed as Movie - very helpful! 

++ Poor spelling (eg StricKtly Soho - luckily this spelling error was consistant enough to allow for a season pass to go through - I checked and the programme is STRICTLY) 

++ Birds of a Feather seems to be the thing they put when they cant be bothered. It is one of my favourite programmes yet it is never recorded - always something else. When I check in the listings is was never on in the first place. 

I can go on, I think the spelling errors are the worst! Has anyone else spotted this trend ? 

Darren


----------



## Ethanol

Postcode: CF83
Provider: Sky Digital (South Wales) 
Channel Name: Sky Premiere 1
Channel Number: 301 
Programme Name: Everything
Time/Date of airing: Multiple

All that is on Sky Premiere 1 from 06:00 12/1 to 06:00 13/1 are two hour "Movie" slots.

Before and after this time has listings.


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Premiership Plus 
Channel Number: 433
Programme Name: Football
Time/Date of airing: Mon 21/01 01:30pm** *Wrong*

Actual Time of airing: Mon 21/01 07:30pm


----------



## Guest

Postcode: NG10 3RG
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Brookside
Time/Date of airing: 12/1/2002 4pm
**Tivo showed length as 2 hours but was only on for 1.5 hours (usual length)
Think this was incorrect last week as well


----------



## fysmd

Postcode: WF17 8EH
Provider: NTL Analog
Channel Name: Sky Premier
Channel Number: 10
Programme Name: !!ALL!!
Time/Date of airing: from 6am 12/1/2002 to 6am 13/1/2002 
All EPG entries read "Movie" Not that helpful on a movie channel!!!
I know this has already been posted but it looks like it's affected the channel generally, not just in one postcode area!.


----------



## Yogi

Postcode: NN12 6XD
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: UK Gold
Channel Number: 109
Programme Name: Eastenders
Time/Date of airing: from 8:25am 14/1/2002 to 9am 14/1/2002 

Shows production date as 2002, when this episode is at least 3 yrs old


----------



## JonnyD

Postcode: DH2 1TZ
Provider: BBC 
Channel Name: BBC 2
Channel Number: 64 
Programme Name: Never Mind The Buzzcocks
Time/Date of airing: Multiple Monday/Sunday

Programme description the same for every episide including the guest line up.


----------



## scoopuk

All the BBC 1 & BBC 2 schedules are being changed on Friday morning to cater for the Henman versus Rusedski showdown at the Australian Open.

See:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport/hi/english/tennis/australian_open/newsid_1764000/1764011.stm

or 
http://www.ananova.com/sport/tennis/story/sm_496743.html?menu=sport.tennis


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 4JU
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC Choice 
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: The Tweenies
Time/Date of airing: Multiple every day

Has same programme description (for a specific episode, not generic) listed for all episodes. BBC 2 listings are correct.


----------



## ALanJay

Provider: Sky Digital England
Channel Name: Halmark
Channel Number: 190
Programme Name: JAG 
Time/Date of airing: 17th Jan 2001 12pm should have been 12am on 18th jan - 17th @ 12pm was Dr ... medicine Woman.


----------



## dmeldrum

Postcode : SE9
Platform : Sky Digital
Channel Name : Paramount Comedy
Channel Number : 127
Programme Name : Paul Merton
Time/Date of airing: Every day, Mon - Thu, midnight ish

Generic description for each programme, each episode is different but no option to record Season Pass.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Service Provider: aerial 
Chanel Name: ITVCAR 
Channel Number: 60 
Prog Name: CD:UK 
Time/Date of Airing: 11:30 19/01/02 
Problem: No description available.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Service Provider: aerial 
Chanel Name: BBC2SE 
Channel Number: 63 
Prog Name: Farscape
Time/Date of Airing: 18:00 24/01/02 (Yes, there's an episode on Thursday!) 
Problem: Description shown is the same as the episode on Monday 21/01.


----------



## 10203

Just noticed TiVo decided to record two and a half hours of this for me:

Postcode: RH10 
Service Provider: aerial 
Chanel Name: C4 
Channel Number: 53 
Prog Name: 4learning 
Time/Date of Airing: 09:30 18/01/02 
Problem: Description shown is "For 4Learning Information please refer to the sheet at the back of the Programme Summaries"


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3
Service Provider: Sky
Chanel Name: Digital Classics TV
Channel Number: 464 
Prog Name: Brahms and the little singing girls 
Time/Date of Airing: 20:00 18/1/2002

The above programme in TIVO's guide was not part of the channel's schedule.

TIVO had:

7:45pm Free View
8:00pm Brahms (as above)
9:30pm Concert 2001

Actual Schedule was:

7:45pm Classic Collection: Chopin - A Collection
9:00pm Concert 2001


----------



## rjlawson

- BS32
- Sky Digital
- Sky Premiere
- 301
- Stuart Little
- 20/1/02 21:00
- Problem encountered:
This actually started at 20:45, so I missed the first 15 minutes. This also happened the last time I tried to record it, but I've just realised why! Thought Sky Prem didn't ever start films early. Both the Sky EPG & Digiguide had it right.

Ric :-(


----------



## BrianHughes

Postcode: BT15 5DZ
Service Provider: NTL Digital Cable 
Chanel Name: UTV
Channel Number: 103
Prog Name: Bloody Sunday
Time/Date of Airing: 21:30

The guide had:
21:30 Chris Tarrent on CCTV
22:00 Bloody Sunday

Actual broadcast was:
21:30 Bloody Sunday
23:30 Chris Tarrent on CCTV


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Chanel Name: Sky Sports 2 
Channel Number: 402 
Prog Name: All
Time/Date of Airing: Sunday 27th

All data missing - jumps from Saturday night 11.59 to Monday morning 00.01.


----------



## bwright

Postcode: SR8
Provider: ITV Digital
Channel Name: Sky ONE
Channel Number: 26
Programme Name: Sliders
Time/Date of airing: Weekdays at 16:00

The actual programme on the ITV digital version of Sky ONE is The Pretender.


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Postcode: RH10
> Service Provider: aerial
> Chanel Name: BBC2SE
> Channel Number: 63
> Prog Name: Farscape
> Time/Date of Airing: 18:00 24/01/02 (Yes, there's an episode on Thursday!)
> Problem: Description shown is the same as the episode on Monday 21/01. *


Now both descriptions for this week have changed to "Lambs to the slaughter", which is half of the title for this Thursday's episode! Also the title for Monday 28th's episode is wrong - they should be:

Tonight's: "I - Yensch, You - Yensch"
Thursday 24th: "Into the Lion's Den, Part One: Lambs to the Slaughter."
Monday 28th: "Into the Lion's Den, Part Two: Wolf In Sheep's Clothing"


----------



## rjlawson

- BS32 
- Sky Digital 
- CH4
- 104 
- HollyOaks Indecent Behaviour 
- 23/1/02 23:05 
- Problem encountered: 
This lasts 1hr35, not 35 minutes as it's showing in the guide data. 

Ric


----------



## GaryM

Postcode: CT18 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Sky One 
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: Stargate SG1 
Time/Date of airing: 30 Jan 6pm and 8pm 

The new episode at 8pm is showing the same name and description ("Within the serpents grasp") as the old episodes at 6am and 6pm and is not being selected for recording by my season pass.


----------



## 10203

Anyone else noticed holes in the terrestrial data for this and next week, or is it just me? I've got the two hour filler slots for these channels:

60 ITV1CAR: Tuesday 29th

63 BBC2SE: Saturday 26th (tomorrow!), Sunday 27th, Thursday 31st and Friday 1st Feb.

53 C4: Monday 28th, Thursday 31st and Friday 1st Feb.

The days either side of those dates have programme data.


----------



## ReHaB

- Postcode.................. SA15 
- Service Provider ...... SKY
- Channel Name.......... History channel
- Channel Number......561
- Programme Name..... The true story of blackhawk down
- Time/Date of airing... 26/01/2002 9pm
- Problem encountered ...Tivo started to record at 7pm as is stated in it's listing


----------



## Guest

KT6, Analogue Telewest Cable.
Channel 55, E4.

Please, please, please, please take note that Telewest start E4 coverage at 4pm and not 2pm like everyone else!!! I get a daily recording of Star Trek from 2pm who is just ads for Telewest's dodgy Front Row.


----------



## biltonl

KT6
aerial
Channel 4
30
Hollyoaks : Indecent Behaviour
11pm 22/1/02

Said that the program ended at 11.35 but it should have been an hour so my recording ended abruptly half way through.


----------



## craigw

- RH4
- Sky Digital
- BBC1 (Eng)
- 101
- BBC News
- 27/1/2002
- Noticed that it said for the program description: BBC One joins the BBC's rolling news channel for a night of news.....

Reference to their overnight transmission of BBC News 24

Craigw


----------



## craigw

Another one...

Just spotted that Thursdays episode of Grange Hill on BBC1 is spelt 'Grainge Hill' 

Craigw


----------



## Johnny_boy

- Postcode.................. EH7 
- Service Provider ...... Telewest
- Channel Name.......... BBC2SCD
- Channel Number......102
- Programme Name..... Saturday afternoon and evening, sunday 10.30pm
- Time/Date of airing... various
- Problem encountered ...2 hour slots all Saturday afternnon showing the description BBC2 on BBC2, no programme info whatsoever. Perfect starnagers was not listed at 9pm on Saturday nor for 10.30 pm Sunday where it ws decribed onscreen as "film". I had to set a manual recordings for Saturday.

Also had problem with Black Hawk Down not being recorded due to TiVo starting 2 hours early. This is reported by ReHaB.

This was the worst I've ever seen the TV guide for inaccuracy it was unusable as it stood.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Faking It
Time/Date of airing: 30th Jan 21:00, 6th Feb 21:00, 7th Feb 12:25, 13th Feb 21:00, 14th Feb 12:55
Problem: There are 5 episodes in the guide at the moment but they all have an identical synopsis, referring to the episode where the nightclub dancer has to ride a horse. They need to be either correct to the correct episodes or replaced with a generic synopsis.

"Correct" synopses:
30th Jan 21:00
"Softly spoken Gavin swaps rural Irish life for the hectic streets of London to see if he can 'fake it' as a top-class hairdresser. The closest he has ever come to hairdressing is a stint at sheep-shearing as part of his agricultural degree"

6th Feb 21:00, 7th Feb 12:25
"In just one month Kasper Cornish, a mild-mannered ballet dancer from London must transform himself into a plausible, nasty, aggressive wrestling bad-boy"


----------



## Perrin21

This programme has the same information for all upcoming episodes.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Time/Date of airing: multiple

Background: on Dec 30th 2001, *a whole month ago* now, I posted giving details of the problem that every episode has an identical synopsis. The synopsis also describes the wrong guests (aka "describes the wrong epsiode").

scoopuk then posted some more info for Tribune to use:


> Checkout: www.paramountcomedy.co.uk
> for the full details. Indeed Tribune should cross-check with this site more often, it has full schedules with detailed descriptions for weeks ahead.


Problem: the problem is that this has *still not been fixed*, and should not take this long to fix. The corrections were spoon-fed, what more can we do?


----------



## scoopuk

I can't understand it either.

TiVo as a system is superb, probably the best £400 I've ever spent. But the programme data is sometimes appauling. We post here, after both Tivo and Tribune both say it's useful for corrections, but this type of problem is never sorted out.

To be honest I'm not sure what the point of this thread is. 

If people just want to winge about previous guide data errors, great but it often gets us nowhere (see above). 

I've tried to post future inaccuracies that I've spotted, in the hope it'll help others, or Tribune will fix them. But it never happens. 

Still a huge TiVo fan though.


----------



## dallardice

Sky Digital
N1
BBC Knowledge (573) and BBC Choice (160)
Daytime programmes from Monday 11 February.

On 11/2 the BBC launches its new Childrens' channels, CBeebies and CBBC. They will take new Channel numbers in the 600s.

From that date BBC Knowledge and BBC Choice on their existing channel numbers will begin broadcasting daily at 7pm.

TiVo currently reports normal BBCK programming during daytimes on 573 (which will not be shown) and existing "CBBC on Choice" programmes during the day on 160 (which may be correct, but even if so, will be broadcast on a different channel number).

Digiguide has accurate programmes for 160 and 573 but does not yet have programme details for the childrens channels.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: Guide data is screwed up again - still hasn't been right since Christmas 

In the table below, the Original Air Dates and episode numbers come from
the fan site www.corrie.net, and the maintainer of that site gets info
direct from Granada (as with other info on that site eg press releases).
The synopses from the web, digiguide and the Sky EPG all match.



Code:


EpNo. Original Air Date  G+ showing will be:   TiVo synopsis:    Comments
2970  Wed 13th Sep 1989   4th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2975      TiVo wrong
                          4th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2975      TiVo wrong
                          4th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2975      TiVo wrong
2971  Mon 18th Sep 1989   5th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2971      TiVo ok
                          5th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2971      TiVo ok
                          5th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2971      TiVo ok
2972  Wed 20th Sep 1989   6th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2972      TiVo ok
                          6th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2972      TiVo ok
                          6th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2972      TiVo ok
2973  Mon 25th Sep 1989   7th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2968      TiVo wrong
                          7th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2968      TiVo wrong
                          7th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2968      TiVo wrong
2974  Wed 27th Sep 1989   8th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2969      TiVo wrong
                          8th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2969      TiVo wrong
                          8th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2969      TiVo wrong
n/a                      10th Feb 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok
2975  Mon  2nd Oct 1989  11th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2975      TiVo ok
                         11th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         11th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
2976  Wed  4th Oct 1989  12th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         12th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         12th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
2977  Mon  9th Oct 1989  13th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         13th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         13th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
2978  Wed 11th Oct 1989  14th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         14th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         14th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
2979  Mon 16th Oct 1989  15th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         15th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         15th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
n/a                      17th Feb 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok
2980  Wed 18th Oct 1989  18th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2975      TiVo wrong
                         18th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong
                         18th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong


----------



## AENG

SG17
BBC Knowledge, Ch13
ITV Digital/Aerial

Tuesday 29 Jan 11:50 p.m.

Recorded (according to EPG) : "Blimey"
Found on disk: "American Visions" (as billed in RT, 26 Jan/1 Feb)

Friday 1 Feb 7:20 p.m.

Recorded (according to EPG) : "Travels With Pevsner"
Found on disk: part of "John Betjeman: the Last Laugh" again as billed in RT 26 Jan/1 Feb


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Granada Plus
> Channel Number: 118
> Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
> Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
> Problem: Guide data is screwed up again - still hasn't been right since Christmas
> 
> *


And here's the link for the programme details direct from Granada:

http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/index.php3?Programme=Classic_Coronation_Street


----------



## eric23

Postcode: BN2 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Chanel Name: PLYUK
Channel Number: 217 
Prog Name: Boy George: Icons / Boy George: One on One 
Time/Date of Airing: Sunday 3rd February 2002 

12:30 show is repeated at 20:30. TiVo picks both up thinking they are different episodes.


----------



## eric23

(Sorry, forgot to add that this series is shown every Sunday at the same times)


----------



## eric23

Postcode: BN2 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Chanel Name: LIVING 
Channel Number: 112 
Prog Name: "Golden Girls" and "Will & Grace"
Time/Date of Airing: Ongoing

Episodes of the Golden Girls are shown at the beginning of the week and repeated again at the weekend. TiVo picks both up despite the prog data being identical and accurate.

Same with Will & Grace on Living. Shown on Wednesdays and repeated on Sundays.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *
> 
> And here's the link for the programme details direct from Granada:
> 
> http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/index.php3?Programme=Classic_Coronation_Street *


Ta for that, always nice to have an official source .

I did go through them again last night, but couldn't get on here to post an updated list. Tribune has fixed the 3 episodes for this week that were wrong.
But the 11th onwards are still wrong - and in a familiar pattern, the wrong repeating description has changed to a different wrong repeating description, with some of the episodes that _were_ correct being made wrong as well


----------



## AENG

SG17
ITV Digital/Aerial
BBC Knowledge Ch13
Monday 4 February 6:40 p.m.
Science Shack

EPG episode description refers to Lightning Protection (as did RT for 2-8 February)

Actually recorded: Episode on flies walking on ceilings (really!).
This was presumably either late or missing notification from broadcaster.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Service Provider: Terrestial Analogue
Channel Name: ITV1CEN (ITV1 Central)
Channel Number: 61
Prog Name: Many
Time/Date of Airing: Various

It appears that the listings that were updated over the weekend for ITV1 Central are in fact from ITV1 Granada's data. The following are the errors I have noticed, but there may be many others:

Sat 09/02/02
1235-1240 Granada News and Weather
1705-1720 Granada News and Weather

Sun 10/02/02
1705-1715 Granada News and Weather
2320-2330 Granada News and Weather

Mon 11/02/02 through to Fri 15/02/02 inclusive
1515-1525 Granada News and Weather
1800-1830 Granda Reports
2320-2330 Granada News and Weather (not Tue 12/02/02 or Thu 15/02/02)

All of the above should be Central News and Weather (or slight variants of that title).

Also:

Sun 10/02/02
1400-1630 Soccer Sunday: Man City vs Preston

This should be West Brom vs Norwich (though being a Man City fan having that match broadcast would be preferable 


The Central News and Weather listings are correct up to and including Friday 08/02/02


----------



## PPB

Postcode: E3
Provider: ITV Digital
Channel Name: Sky ONE
Channel Number: 26
Programme Name: Sliders
Time/Date of airing: Weekdays at 16:00

Programme is actually The Pretender.

Reason for this is that Sky don't always have the terrestrial broadcast rights for some of their programmes, so substitute others on 'Sky ONE' on ITV Digital. ie, There are TWO versions of Sky One - with slight differences. Just copying the listings for the satellite version WILL NOT WORK!


----------



## manolan

This Sky One problem is a long-running one and has been reported many times. When will someone from Tribune sort it out?


----------



## GarySargent

At a guess I'd say they are not changing because it would mean everyone would loose their season passes as the channel would effectively change to a different one.


----------



## kmusgrave

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *At a guess I'd say they are not changing because it would mean everyone would loose their season passes as the channel would effectively change to a different one. *


I think you are being too kind to Tivo/Tribune  Its more likely that they haven't got round to it yet. They did eventually fix the other "ondigital special" versions of channels IFAICR.

Kevin


----------



## ALanJay

Couple of errors on Paramount (Sky Digital England)


Sex in the City - episode titles are out - as episodes only on Sunday Monday Tuesday and Thursday (NOT Wednesday).

M*A*S*H from the 18th Feb - all episodes have the same description - and I assume the 1pm and 7pm episodes each day are repeats but they aren't so marked.


----------



## radish

Postcode: E14
Provider: ITV Digital 
Channel Name: BBC 2 
Channel Number: 2
Programme Name: Robot Wars Extreme 
Time/Date of airing: 11 Feb 12:30am (approx)

The actual program airing was coverage of the Winter Olympics.

It was the final as well


----------



## brookheather

BBC Choice on ITV digital is still showing programs in the EPG during the day even though the channel now only starts at 7pm. The daytime programs have been moved to the new childrens channels.


----------



## ALanJay

> _Originally posted by radish _
> *Programme Name: Robot Wars Extreme
> Time/Date of airing: 11 Feb 12:30am (approx)
> 
> The actual program airing was coverage of the Winter Olympics.
> *


I think this was a late change caused by an overun of the snooker earlier int he evning - so nothing TiVo could have done about it.


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode: CT19
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Channel Health (CHHLTH) 
Channel Number: 193
Programme Name: Almost all! 

Noticed today that the guide data for this channel seems to bear no real resemblence to the actual programming. My wife claims that it is never correct :-(


----------



## Automan

Anyone recording the above with TiVo should check http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45145 as Buffy is 5 mins longer than normal.

richkeys should get a TiVo doll 

Automan.


----------



## ALanJay

Yesterday the repeat of Ellen on Paramount (Sky Digital) had a generic title and so was recorded even though the early version was already recorded.

Also next week M*A*S*H on Paramount appears to have generic episode information and again the early and late episodes are repeats but appear with the same generic info so will be recored by a season pass.


----------



## cisdchri

Postcode: L31
Provider: sky
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel No: 101
Progam Name: A Question of Sport

I have set up a season pass for A Question of Sport, but it includes the repeat as well as the original program.


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel No: 105 
Progam Name: UEFA CUP
Date : 21st Feb.

There is no GENRE in this discription (sports,soccer?)


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Filmfour 
Channel No: 323 
Progam Name: Bedazzled
Date : 2nd March.

The guide has confused the original with the remake, and has parts of both in the description.

I am sure this will be the original, which was a 1967 UK film with Peter Cook and Dudley Moore.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: Many problems with guide data for this programme still remain

Problem 1: TiVo's categories are "Soap Opera, Specials". The episodes aren't "specials". Should be just "Soap Opera".

Problem 2: The Original Air Dates are wrong for every single episode in the TiVo schedule for Granada Plus. They are 1989 episodes, not 2002 episodes. The correct OADs are available on the web at the corrie.net site.

Problem 3: The synopses are still wrong until 25th Feb. They have not been correct since last year . I hope we're through it now and they will be correct from here on.

Problem 4: From 6th March onwards, the synopses seem to be truncated down to a single sentence. In the past they have copied (exactly!) the first few sentences of the Granada & fan site synopses (indicating a common source).

Problem 5: It really shouldn't take 2 full months to fix guide data after a problem is first reported.

In the table below, the Original Air Dates and episode numbers come from
http://www.corrie.net/updates/classic/1989.html and the official Granada site
http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/index.php3?Programme=Classic_Coronation_Street
The synopses from the websites, digiguide and the Sky EPG all match. (NB the
episode numbers on the Granada's own site are currently wrong  )



Code:


EpNo. Original Air Date  G+ showing will be:   TiVo synopsis:    Comments
2975  Mon  2nd Oct 1989  11th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo wrong (was ok :()
                         11th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2975      TiVo ok (was wrong)
                         11th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2975      TiVo ok (was wrong)
2976  Wed  4th Oct 1989  12th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         12th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         12th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
2977  Mon  9th Oct 1989  13th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         13th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         13th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
2978  Wed 11th Oct 1989  14th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         14th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         14th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
2979  Mon 16th Oct 1989  15th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         15th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
                         15th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong (was 2980)
n/a                      17th Feb 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

2980  Wed 18th Oct 1989  18th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2980      TiVo ok
                         18th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
                         18th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
n/a                      19th Feb 2002 09:00   no episode today  n/a    
                         19th Feb 2002 12:00   no episode today  n/a    
                         19th Feb 2002 18:30   no episode today  n/a    
2981  Fri 20th Oct 1989  20th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo ok
                         20th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo ok
                         20th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo ok
2982  Mon 23rd Oct 1989  21st Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
                         21st Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
                         21st Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
2983  Wed 25th Oct 1989  22nd Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
                         22nd Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
                         22nd Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2981      TiVo wrong
n/a                      24th Feb 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

2984  Fri 27th Oct 1989  25th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2984      TiVo ok
                         25th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2984      TiVo ok
                         25th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2984      TiVo ok
2985  Mon 30th Oct 1989  26th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2985      TiVo ok
                         26th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2985      TiVo ok
                         26th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2985      TiVo ok
2986  Wed  1st Nov 1989  27th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2986      TiVo ok
                         27th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2986      TiVo ok
                         27th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2986      TiVo ok
2987  Fri  3rd Nov 1989  28th Feb 2002 09:00   Episode 2987      TiVo ok
                         28th Feb 2002 12:00   Episode 2987      TiVo ok
                         28th Feb 2002 18:30   Episode 2987      TiVo ok
2988  Mon  6th Nov 1989   1st Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2988      TiVo ok
                          1st Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2988      TiVo ok
                          1st Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2988      TiVo ok
n/a                       3rd Mar 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

2989  Wed  8th Nov 1989   4th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2989      TiVo ok
                          4th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2989      TiVo ok
                          4th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2989      TiVo ok
2990  Fri 10th Nov 1989   5th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2990      TiVo ok
                          5th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2990      TiVo ok
                          5th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2990      TiVo ok
2991  Mon 13th Nov 1989   6th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2991      TiVo ok but truncated
                          6th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2991      TiVo ok but truncated
                          6th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2991      TiVo ok but truncated
2992  Wed 15th Nov 1989   7th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2992      TiVo ok but truncated
                          7th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2992      TiVo ok but truncated
                          7th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2992      TiVo ok but truncated


----------



## Automan

Postcode: Whole UK
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: TCM
Channel Number: 327
Programme Name: Random Hearts
Date: 17/02/02
Time: 09:10

TiVo thinks "Random Hearts" (199) is on starring Harrison Ford but of course it's "Random Harvest" (1942) starring Ronald Colman.

However the description of the movie seems correct.

Automan.


----------



## Automan

Postcode: Whole Country
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: CHN5
Channel Number: 105 
Programme Name: T.J. Hooker
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 11:00

The programme guide data for the next two weeks does not indicate this stars William Shatner, Adrian Zmed (or Heather Locklear) or anyone else for that matter and thus a wishlist for any these actors will fail to find this programme.

As this programme is of US origin I find this very strange...

Automan.


----------



## okonski_uk

As Tivo allows for the selection of Sky's different geographical regions, I decided to see if it coped correctly with the Eire channel numbers, which whilst similar, have a number of significant differences

Set up in the Eire satellite mode, it correctly identifies BBC1NI and BBC2NI in the 214/215 locations (which do not exist for UK viewers) however this is the listing shown:

No. Tivo Says Should be/Will be
101 BLANK RTE 1 (from 1/4/02)
102 BLANK Network 2 (from 1/4/02)
103 BLANK TV3 (from 1/4/02)
104 CH4 <ERROR> TG4 (from 1/4/02)
105 CH5 <ERROR>
106 BLANK <ERROR> Should be SKY1IRL
107 BLANK
108 BLANK
109 UKGOLD OK


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Postcode: BN2
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Extreme
Channel Number: 422
Programme Name: Hot Water 
Time/Date of airing: Mon 18/2 02:00 but at other times too.

This program is listed as genre COMEDY. It is a watersports ( yes really ) show about windsurfing etc. Please coorect the genre as my TiVo keeps picking it as a suggestion as I like comedy 

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Automan

Postcode: South Of England At Least
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: CHN4
Channel Number: 104 
Programme Name: No Programmes After 06:00 next Saturday
Time/Date of airing: 

Just tried forcing an update, no new EPG data for this channel 

Automan.


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by Automan _
> *Postcode: South Of England At Least
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: CHN4
> Channel Number: 104
> Programme Name: No Programmes After 06:00 next Saturday
> Time/Date of airing:
> 
> Just tried forcing an update, no new EPG data for this channel
> 
> Automan. *


Might be worth you calling customer services about this one if it still hasn't arrived. If TiVo are on holiday that might explain it?


----------



## Richardr

I'm in the same boat, not having next week's C4 on either Sky Digital or ntl digital.

Customer services didn't know of any problem, my most recent call was this afternoon.


----------



## mrtickle

Hmm. Just checked and I don't have any C4 past Fri 22nd either 
(Sky Digi England)


----------



## Richardr

I notice Gary didn't say that he had C4 listings in his reply.


----------



## kjwinsor

My terrestrial C4 runs out at the same time. It's beginning to be a regular occurrence for one or two channels to get close to running out of data.

If Digiguide and even Radio Times can get the data out in good time, what's the problem?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by PPB _
> Postcode: E3
> Provider: ITV Digital
> Channel Name: Sky ONE
> Channel Number: 26
> Programme Name: Sliders
> Time/Date of airing: Weekdays at 16:00
> 
> Programme is actually The Pretender.
> 
> Reason for this is that Sky don't always have the terrestrial broadcast rights for some of their programmes, so substitute others on 'Sky ONE' on ITV Digital. ie, There are TWO versions of Sky One - with slight differences. Just copying the listings for the satellite version WILL NOT WORK!


*This should be resolved during the next few days - ITV DIGITAL USERS: Please Read*


----------



## sierra

> _Originally posted by kjwinsor _
> *My terrestrial C4 runs out at the same time. It's beginning to be a regular occurrence for one or two channels to get close to running out of data.
> 
> If Digiguide and even Radio Times can get the data out in good time, what's the problem? *


TiVo phoned me yesterday afternoon to say that the Channel Four problem should be resolved either yesterday afternoon or overnight. I just checked and it is still not listing after 'Countdown' early Saturday morning. Anyone know any different?


----------



## Richardr

C4 has now turned up here at last (call was at 3:50pm).


----------



## GarySargent

Yep same here - looks like its fixed!


----------



## mrtickle

Fixed by the skin of their teeth.

I still have full listings before 7pm for BBC Knowledge though which should not be there


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by dmchapman _
> *Postcode: CT19
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Channel Health (CHHLTH)
> Channel Number: 193
> Programme Name: Almost all!
> *


This seems to be getting worse. Now some of the programs don't even have the correct length - before it was only the program names that where wrong.

I couldn't actually find one program that was correct last night - the info looks almost like it if for a completely different channel.

My wife is starting to give me grief over it - hence the repost 

Darren


----------



## sierra

C4 came down last night but the overall programme listings still do not cover two weeks. Last night TiVo recorded 'DIY SOS', (BBC1), which is not even on this week! (It actually recorded ITV1 text early this morning). Things need to improve and sharpish especially as 2.5.5. has been released. People expect and deserve better for £120 per annum!


----------



## scant-reward

postcode : ng13
supplier : ntl analogue
channel : 4

still no program listings past 5.20am sat 23/2 for channel 4


----------



## richkeys

Postcode: BR7 6RD
Supplier: Cable & Wireless Analogue
Problem: Channel 43 previously Zee TV is now E4 in the evenings.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by richkeys _
> *Postcode: BR7 6RD
> Supplier: Cable & Wireless Analogue
> Problem: Channel 43 previously Zee TV is now E4 in the evenings. *


That belongs in the channel lineup thread, not here!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Faking It
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Problem1: Category is "International" - wrong. Should be "Documentary".

Problem2: IsEpisode is false with generic description and all have identical OADs of 18th Sep 2000 - meaning repeats aren't detected. Episode broadcasts are:

27th Feb 21:00, REPEATED 28th Feb 00:55

then the next episode is
6th Mar 21:00, REPEATED 7th Mar 00:55

Cycle continues with each episode being shown on Wedsnesday nights and repeated in the early hours of Thursday mornings. Please set IsEpisode to True and get correct OADs from Channel 4 - if correct OADS are not available please set OAD to the first showing of each episode in the meantime so that the repeats can be detected.


----------



## mrtickle

There are some general problems which can be fixed by Tribune with some global searching and replacing of the data before it is uploaded each day to TiVo's servers.

1. "CC" (closed captions). We do not have closed captions in the UK and no programmes are ever broadcast with closed captions on any platform. This needs to be changed to "subtitles" everywhere it occurs.

2. "Nicam stereo" or "Nicam digital stereo". This seems to crop up a lot in the Channel 5 listings. The thing is, that flavour of stereo is only broadcast on the analogue terrestrial versions of the 5 main channels. It cannot be and never is broadcast on any channel via Sky or ITVDigital or digital cable so it should not be appearing in those listings! Should read just "stereo". Probably easiest just to change it to "stereo" on all platforms anyway - it was only ever in the listings as a marketing term.

3. Pound signs. They often get mangled due presumably being being top-bit-set characters in the files supplied by the broadcasters. An example is in the synopsis for Classic Coronation Street on Granada Plus (Sky Digital channel 118) for 6th Mar 2002 09:00, 12:00 and 18:30. It should read "a 25 pound bet" with a pound sign before the 25. Need to check for that ASCII top-bit character when the source data arrives from the broadcasters and fix each time.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Problem1: IsEpisode is false with generic description and all have identical OADs of 30th May 2000 - meaning repeats aren't detected.

This is a daily news programme, new and live each day. It is repeated usually at midnight or shortly afterwards.

Ie
Mon 25th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Tue 26th Feb 00:30
Tue 26th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Wed 27th Feb 00:05
Wed 27th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Thu 27th Feb 00:05
Thu 28th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Fri 1st Mar 00:00
Fri 1st Mar 19:00, REPEATED Sat 2nd Mar 00:10

Cycle continues Mon-Fri. Please set IsEpisode to True and set the OAD for each episode pair to the Date of the first 7pm showing of each episode. This will then be correct for all BBC Choice showings.

Problem2: Category is "Variety" which is a bit sparse although correct. Could also be "News" and "Magazine".


Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Saturday nights

Liquid News also has a BBC News 24 programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.


Channel Name: BBC One
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Monday nights/Tuesday early morning

Liquid News also has a BBC One programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Spitting Image
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Problem: IsEpisode is false and missing OADs, meaning repeats aren't detected.
Episode broadcasts are on Tuesday nights with a repeat of the SAME episode in the early hours of Wednesday mornings.
eg
Tue 26th Feb 22:30, REPEATED Wed 27th Feb 01:30

Please set IsEpisode to True and get correct OADs from Granada - if correct OADS are not available please set OAD to the first showing of each episode in the meantime.


Problem2: Category is "Satire" which is correct, but please add "Comedy" and "Public Affairs".


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel Four and E4
Channel Number: 104 and 205
Programme Name: So Graham Norton
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Problem1: The generic synopsis which is being used
a) says it's on E4, not always true - it's on Channel 4 sometimes
b) says it is the 4th series, not always true, some of the repeats are of other series
c) mentions specific guests.
A new generic synopsis is needed which is really properly generic!

(Real synopses giving the correct guests each time would be better of course)


Problem2: IsEpisode is false and OADs all set to wrong dates, meaning repeats aren't detected.

The Channel Four broadcasts are:
Friday, NEW "FIRST RUN"  episode, which is repeated on Thursday the following week.
eg
22nd Feb 22:30, REPEATED 28th Feb 23:35.
Please set IsEpisode to True and the OADs to the first Friday showing for each pair on C4.

The E4 broadcasts are Mon-Weds with a repeat of each episode in the early hours of the next day:
25th Feb 22:30, REPEATED 26th Feb 02:15
26th Feb 22:30, REPEATED 27th Feb 02:15
27th Feb 22:30, REPEATED 28th Feb 02:15

4th Mar 22:30, REPEATED 5th Mar 01:25
5th Mar 22:30, REPEATED 6th Mar 02:20
6th Mar 22:30, REPEATED 7th Mar 02:20

These are all repeats of old episodes. Please set IsEpisode to True and get correct OADs from Channel Four - if correct OADS are not available please set OAD to the first (22:30) showing of each episode in the meantime.


----------



## timjon

Postcode: SM4
Provider: ITV Digital
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 42
Programme Name: Friends, Ally McBeal 
Time/Date of airing: various, see below 

Both Friends and Ally McBeal don't have "first run" information set. E4 is currently running new series of both of these shows, but a season pass set to record "first run only" shows no shows upcoming. 

The "First run" episodes are 9 pm - 10 pm Tuesdays (Ally McBeal) and 9 pm - 9:30 pm Thursdays (Friends). Both episodes are then repeated later in the week, so the repeats should also be marked as first run.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by dmchapman _
> *Postcode: CT19
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Channel Health (CHHLTH)
> Channel Number: 193
> Programme Name: Almost all!
> 
> Noticed today that the guide data for this channel seems to bear no real resemblence to the actual programming. My wife claims that it is never correct :-( *


There is a website at Channel Health .

They have a schedule that also isn't correct! It is though marginally closer than TIVO's. I found one programme correct this morning.

I believe that the channel is in financial trouble. It is no surprise if no one has a clue what is on!


----------



## sanderton

Not strictly a programme gude error, more a request for a change:

Currently you categorise all rugby as Sports/Rugby.

There are two completle seperate sports, Rugby Union and Rugby League. Not only are they not the same, as a general rule fans of one can't stand the other.

Having them using the same category makes the wishlists of limited functionality.

If you can't add seperate categories, how about always using teh words "Union" or "League" in the prgramme descriptions.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl Digital 
Channel Name: ITV Sport / ITV Sport Plus 
Channel Number: 727 / 728 
Programme Name: Football
Time/Date of airing: 26/2/2002 7pm / 7:40pm

Next week sees two UEFA Champions League games on the above two channels. Although they have the same teams as last Wednesday's games, they are actually the return fixtures shown live, and not TV repeats of last weeks games.

Thus they should be:

727: Manchester United v Nantes, OAD: 26/2/2001 (not Nantes v Man Utd, OAD: 20/2/2002)

728: Galatasaray v Liverpool, OAD 26/2/2002 (not Liverpool v Galatasaray, OAD 20/2/2002)


----------



## eric23

Postcode: BN2 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Chanel Name: LIVING 
Channel Number: 112 
Prog Name: "Golden Girls"
Time/Date of Airing: Ongoing 

Episode IDs (titles, descriptions and numbers) are rarely true to what is actually being shown. This is messing up my season pass as it is recording ones that I've already seen thinking they're different ones (and therefore probably not recording ones that I haven't seen)...


----------



## ALanJay

Sky Digital England

Various errors lited below:

Paramount
MASH
IsEpisode FLASE
Original Air Date 19/9/1972 (for all episodes)

BBC1
Best Inventions
IsEpisode FLASE
Original Air Date 26/09/2001

Actual episode from last wednesday repeat from two weeks earlier (2002) 28 Day rule should have not recorded as recorded when new.

E4
Faking It
IsEpisode FLASE
Original Air Date 18/7/2000
Episode two days ago (ie the one being shown this week) Hardresser from 2002.

Paramount
Sex in the City
Episode titles out of sync as EPG still has Wednesday 10.30pm even though the last 3 weeks has been Frasier.

Paramount
What about Joan
IsEpisode FLASE
Original Air Date 27/03/2001 All Episodes
Generic decription

C4
Driven
IsEpisode FLASE
Original Air Date 2000
New episode should be 2002 - has a generic summary


E4 
Friends - Episode informmation seems to be wrong - tonight at 8.30 is generally the repeat of the new season but is in the EPG as an episode from 1996 as are all the other episodes for this week on E4. Though looking at the Sky Guide it looks like E4 may have chnged when the repeat of the new series is playing on Friday (which of course shouldn't be a problem if you could actually work out which were NEW EPISODES but first run won't work - is this a bug with the EPG or a bug with the manual?)



The items below actually have all the correct data BUT the "First Run" function won't work as the Original Air date is more than 28 days in the past (as it is a US series though the date is of course acurately the US season first run). But at least the episode data is correct and apart from E4 a season pass works just fine to record only new episodes (as there aren't any old ones). E4

E4 
Ally McBeal
IsEpisode True
Original Air Date US OAD
Episode Number correct

Sky One
Enterprise
IsEpisode True
Original Air Date US OAD
Episode Number correct

Sky One
Malcolm in the Middle
IsEpisode True
Original Air Date US OAD
Episode Number correct

C5
CSI
IsEpisode True
Original Air Date US OAD
Episode Number correct


----------



## markphillips

Dear Tribune Peeps

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE sort out the biography channel listings.

At the moment the majority of programmes are called "Biography" which makes giving thumbs up, or doing season passes impossible. 

If I give a show I like 3 thumbs up - the TiVo then records almost ALL biography channel shows, regardless of whether they relate to the original in any way! :-((( 

Biography scedules most shows as part of a series, with other related shows on over the later weeks. 

The theme is always mentioned in the break bumpers

Please could you add the series that the show is a part of, such as

Biography - Hollywood Lovers
Biography - Gangsters

so that I can use the TiVo without doing manual recordings. 

Thanks

Mark Phillips


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: analogue terrestrial
Channel Name: ITV1 
Programme Name: Formula One motor racing
Time/Date of airing: various, see below


Thankyou for using "F1" in the title for the Australian GP, but doing it that way makes it impossible to set a Season Pass for the F1 Season!

Please consider using Episode Titles to indicate what race/programme is being shown, and setting a consistent Programme title so that we can set a Season Pass.

eg:
Programme title = "Formula One" or "F1 Motor Racing" or similar (anything except "Auto Racing", basically )

Then episode titles:
Episode "2002 season preview" on 23rd Feb
Episode "Austrialian GP qualifying" on 2nd Mar
Episode "Austrialian GP" on 3nd Mar
Episode "Austrialian GP highlights" later on 3nd Mar
Episode "Malaysian GP qualifying" on 16th Mar
Episode "Malaysian GP" on 17th Mar
Episode "Malaysian GP highlights" later on 17th Mar
etc.


Also, please use the category "Motor Sports". Thanks!


----------



## TimmyB

TW2 6NY
ITV Digital
SKY ONE
26
ALL PROGRAMS!!
Lineup change removed sky one on Friday morning, forced manual call and is still not there! 

Not happy...


----------



## Richardr

Seethread - you should now have the ITV Digital specific Sky One instead.

Post in that thread if not.


----------



## Automan

Postcode: Whole UK
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Turner Classic Movies
Channel Number: 327
Programme Name: Ransom (1956)
Time/Date of airing: 13:00 28/02/2002

I have a Wishlist for GIBSON, MEL and TiVo thinks Mel was in the original 1956 version of this movie.

(His name is in the description but is not listed as being in the movie under Actors).

Should an Actor wishlist look at the description?

Automan.


----------



## dmchapman

CT19
Skydigital
Ch 622 Cbeebies

Every episode of the tweenies seems to have the same program description - They claim to be episode "The present" but they are not (in fact, they are not even all the same episode).

Playing havoc with season passes as well - despite the identical description it is recording every episode (including the repeats)

:-(

Darren - 5 identical tweenies all with the wrong title this morning


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 18:30 24th Feb 2002

The OAD is listed as 6th Jan 2002, should be 24th Feb 2002 for Sky One. Ie, this episode today is a new "First Run" episode which isn't picked up by a "First Run only" Season Pass.

(I only spotted it thanks to Digiguide)


----------



## dallardice

Postcode: N1
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: 573 BBC Knowledge/BBC Four
Date: Saturday 2 March 2002

Listings for the launch day of BBC4 are wrong.

TiVo has:
1900 BBC4 News
1930 BBC4 Previews
1940 Robert Hughes on Goya
2050 BBC4 Previews
2100 Surrealissimo!
2200 TBA
2230 Baaba Mal
2300 Storyville: Startup.com
0045 BBC4 Previews
0055 Robert Hughes on Goya

The BBC says:
1900 The Man who Destroyed Everything
2000 BBC4 News
2030 BBC4 Previews
2040 Robert Hughes on Goya
2150 BBC4 Previews
2200 Surrealissimo!
2300 The Gist
2330 Baaba Mal
0000 BBC4 Previews
0010 The Man who Destroyed Everything
0105 Fever: A Tribute to Peggy Lee

Note too that the BBC are currently discussing BBC4's place in the Sky EPG, and it may not replace BBC Knowledge at 573. Latest information will presumably be at www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour nearer the weekend.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 18:30 10th March 2002
Episode "Jaws Wired Shut"

The OAD is listed as 27th Jan 2002 for network "Fox"; it should be 10th March 2002 for network "Sky".

The above episode is a new "First Run" episode which isn't picked up by a "First Run only" Season Pass on Sky One.

*There is plenty of time for this to be fixed before the broadcast. I consider this a test to see whether Tribune are serious about providing correct Original Air Dates for the UK.*


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: DISCOV, DHL, DHL1
Channel Number: 551, 133, 134
Programme Name: Biker Roadshow
Time/Date of airing: 2:30 4th March 2002 + all others

Category listed as "International". It should be "Motorcycles"


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice and BBC Two
Channel Number: 160 and 102
Programme Name: Shooting Stars
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below

Problem1: Again, we have a specific episode description being used to describe different episodes when, if no specific guide is available, a generic description (which is being used in some places) should be used.
ie:
Mon 25th Feb BBC2 21:30 guests are Larry Hagman, Gail Hipgrave and Paul Whitehouse, NOT Craig Cash, Chris Greener and Lisa Rogers.
Sun 3rd Mar BBC Choice 23:43 has the same list of guests (Craig Cash, Chris Greener and Lisa Rogers) which is surely wrong. There is a different list of guests for the 21:00 showing on that date which is probably correct.


Problem2: OADs and IsEpisode flags need correcting as follows:

BBC Choice 24th Feb 21:00 - IsEpisode True (correct), OAD 24th Feb (correct).
BBC Choice 24th Feb 23:45 - IsEpisode False (should be true), OAD missing (should be 24th Feb).
If there is a problem with 2 episodes on the same date, assign episode numbers. The 23:45 programme is a REPEAT of the 21:00 programme.

BBC Two 25th Feb 21:30 - IsEpisode False (should be true), OAD missing (should be 25th Feb as it is new to Two, or the original Choice OAD).

BBC Choice 26th Feb 22:30 - IsEpisode True (correct), OAD 26th Feb (wrong - should be 24th Feb). It is a REPEAT of the 24th Feb 21:00 programme.
BBC Choice 27th Feb 21:30 - IsEpisode True (correct), OAD 27th Feb (wrong - should be 24th Feb). It is a REPEAT of the 24th Feb 21:00 programme.
BBC Choice 1st Mar 21:30 - IsEpisode False (should be true), OAD missing (should be 24th Feb). It is a REPEAT of the 24th Feb 21:00 programme.

To put it another way BBC Choice shows a New Episode of Shooting Stars every Sunday at 21:00. It is then REPEATED later that evening, and several times during the next week until the next new episode the following Sunday.


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: GMM
Channel Number: 139 
Programme Name: 2 Wheels
Time/Date of airing: Numerous

Replace category "bicycle" with "Motorcycles"


----------



## boyz

Postcode: HU11
Provider: ITVDigital
Channel Name: ITV
Channel Number: 3
Programme: Night And Day
Time/Date of airing: Every Thursday night

Please can the Thursday late evening omnibus of 'Night and Day' on ITV be listed as 'Night and Day Omnibus'.

It was listed as such when it first started but has since been changed to just 'Night and Day'. It therefore isn't possible to set a Season Pass for this showing without including the normal weekday broadcasts.


----------



## Richard_J

Postcode : EH12
Provider : ITVDigital
Channel Name : C4
Channel Number : 4
Program : Driven
Date/Time : Wed 3.05 am

Program description states that this is a 1 hour special but the duration is only 30 mins. Repeat on Thursday is correctly set to 1 hour.


----------



## mrtickle

Actually no, the synopsis for Driven is wrong (again) and the times are correct.

The Wed 27th Feb 03:05 programme is a repeat of last Thursday's normal 30 min programme.

The 60-min special programme is on this Thursday, repeated NEXT Monday 4th March 02:30.

(The new episodes are shown at peak time on Thursdays, then repeated in the middle of the night sometime the following week)

HTH


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: analogue terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel number: 58
Programme Name: Various
Time/Date of airing: various

0600 on Sat 2nd March 2002 to 2359 Sun 3rd March 2002 (well midnight, but it's midnight Sunday into Monday) BBC1 is showing the generic "BBC ONE" programme info at two hourly intervals. The programme guide is correct before and after the above times, through to around Sat 9th March 2002. It's just that weekend that has the info missing.

(After initially posting this I have now seen the same problem described for C4 rather than BBC1 on the "No Channel 4 Programme Data" thread at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47108 )


----------



## Beancounter

Postcode: AB51
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV1 Grampian
Channel Number : 103


Listings for 103 from next week contain programme details for the Granada region rather than Grampian


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of airing: various see below

Problem: IsEpisode false set, OADs wrong, 28-day rule unable to detect repeats.

Mon 4th Mar 00:00 - IsEpisode false (should be true), OAD 29th July 1999?! - should be 25th Feb 2002 - ie it is a REPEAT of yesterday's episode.

It looks like the weekly pattern will be:

Monday nights, 22:00 - a new FIRST RUN episode.
Then the following Sunday late evening/Monday early morning - REPEAT of that episode.

Please fix the guide data so that each pair has the same correct OAD (of the first showing) and they are all IsEpisode true.


----------



## Darren Skidmore

Postcode: NN3 
Provider: SKY Digital
Channel Name: BBC2 
Channel Number: 102
Programme: Shooting Stars
Time/Date of airing: Monday 9.30pm

Always has the same description with the same guests. Very annoying as I like to know who the guests are going to be (can normally tell how funny it will be depending on the guests)

Also 'Never Mind the Buzzcocks' (BBC2 9.00pm) always starts late which throws out the other programs. (I know this is the BBCs fault but I just wanted to get it off my chest!)

Also happens on a lot of other series which have different guests each week.

Tribune, this is just lazyness not what I expect to pay £10 a month for!


----------



## RogerH

Postcode: CF64
Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: BBC2WD 
Channel Number : 102


This channel has no correct programmes during the Wales-only evening opt-out as Tivo only shows the programmes for the normal BBC2.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Sky Sports 2 
Channel Number: 402 
Programme: World Football
Time/Date of airing: 5 March 2002: 8:30am (and many others)

This programme always has the same description, which includes "followed by ITV News Summary".

This can be true when the programme of this name is on ITV, but not when it is on Sky Sports.


----------



## ArwelP

Postcode: CW2
Channel: BBC2NW
Provider: Aerial 
channel 62 (also ITV Digital channel 2)
Date: 28/2/02
Time: 7.30 p.m.
Programme: TiVo is showing "First Sight", which from the description sounds like a London regional programme. BBC2 is advertising "The Dig", which is the northwestern regional programme on Roman Chester archaeology.


----------



## arturus

- LL55 3HD
- Sky Digital
- BBC2 Wales Digital
- 102
- many...

After around 9pm most evenings the listings for this channel are those of the mainstream BBC2 channel - BBC2 WD actualy seem to inset an 'extra' news magazine type of programme around 9pm - which moves on the 'regular' programmes by half an hour, so if TiVo tries to use the listings they are all wrong. I have reported this to TiVo more than once and notice other users regularly post the same problem to this forum. 

If TiVo refuse or cannot do something about this - can we as paying customers - do anything about it? What am I paying my subscription for if it's not correct!


----------



## ReHaB

Postcode: SA15 2NT
Channel: Sky one 
Provider: SKY 
channel 106
Date: many
Time: 7.ish and midnightish

I have a season pass set up for Voyager on Sky one at around Teatime but is also records the repeat at midnight. This is due to the program synopsis being generic on the repeat. The first showing has a proper synopsis while the repeat doesn't even give the name of the episode so tivo is recording it as a suggestion. very annoying


----------



## MrBassMan

Postcode: SO50
Channel: UK Horizons 
Provider: SKY 
channel 564
Date: Every date showing
Time: Every date showing

The program "Vets to the Rescue" has the same program description for every showing. This description includes one of my wishlist keywords "Lumurs" which means TIVO is recording every episode but there is nothing about Lemurs on the show.


----------



## MrBassMan

Postcode: SO50
Channel: DHL and DHL1 
Provider: SKY 
channels 133 & 134
Date: many 
Time: many

There are many instances of programs on DHL being recorded and then the repeat recording on DHL1 also being recorded. Two programs in particular effect me:

"Rex hunt fishing world"
e.g. on my TODO list for:
28/2 11:30pm 133 DHL
1/3 12:30am 134 DHL1
Plus many other instances

"This old house"
e.g. on my TODO list for:
28/2 1:00pm 133 DHL
28/2 2:00pm 134 DHL1
Plus many other instances


----------



## rasheed

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Problem: IsEpisode false set, OADs wrong, 28-day rule unable to detect repeats.
> 
> Mon 4th Mar 00:00 - IsEpisode false (should be true), OAD 29th July 1999?! - should be 25th Feb 2002 - ie it is a REPEAT of yesterday's episode.
> 
> Please fix the guide data so that each pair has the same correct OAD (of the first showing) and they are all IsEpisode true. *


Isn't "IsEpisode" a backdoor thing in 2.5.x? If so, I wouldn't try to direct TMS on how to fix this 'hidden' field.

To help get generic episode data into specific episode data, it is important for TMS to know:

-The Original Air Date (episode)
-Episode number
-Episode name
-Original episode air time, and schedule for repeat airings that should be set to the same episode.

Remember Episode descriptions are not necessary to get the SP/AR WL/FRO to work better. Thus, if you get the episode data correct with no description, your TiVo AR functions will work fine.

You typically know you have specific episode data when you see a Year designation in the description area on serials. No year indicates generic episode data. Also, most OADs on generic episode data are the date of the series premiere.

Rasheed


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode: CT19
Channel: CBeebies
Provider: SKY 
channel 622
Date: Every day

Program details and title for every episode of the Tweenies is identical. Also, a season pass records all six episodes even though there are only two new episodes a day. The pattern seems to be:

09:00 Tweenies episode 1
09:40 Tweenies episode 2

13:00 Tweenies episode 1 repeat
13:40 Tweenies episode 2 repeat

17:00 Tweenies episode 1 repeat
17:40 Tweenies episode 2 repeat

The TiVo has all of these listed as the same episode (an episode that isn't on at all today!) yet they *all* get recorded by a season pass :-(


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by rasheed _
> *
> Isn't "IsEpisode" a backdoor thing in 2.5.x? If so, I wouldn't try to direct TMS on how to fix this 'hidden' field.
> *


I thought the point of this thread was to help Tribune solve what is the major current failing with TiVo's operation: the guide data.

Sure, we could just say "Thursday's episode is broken" and leave them to work it out, but the lack of improvement in the data to date is an indicator that they do not have time to solve every problem. Surely anything we can do to suggest what may be wrong will help them get through more errors in less time.


----------



## GarySargent

Postcode: WF17
Channel: Bravo
Provider: NTL Digital
channel: Can't remember - at work!
Date: Every day 

Programme "Future Fighting Machines" has the same Original Air Date each day (13/10/2001). Selecting "First Run" on Season Passes still gets all episodes - despite the description not being generic.

I've already watched all the episodes airing so can you get the correct OAD's please?!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by rasheed _
> *
> Isn't "IsEpisode" a backdoor thing in 2.5.x? If so, I wouldn't try to direct TMS on how to fix this 'hidden' field.
> *


See Paj's response. Tribune need as much help as possible. They have posted to this thread before now.



> *
> To help get generic episode data into specific episode data, it is important for TMS to know:
> 
> -The Original Air Date (episode)
> -Episode number
> -Episode name
> -Original episode air time, and schedule for repeat airings that should be set to the same episode.
> *


Which is what i try to give with the proviso that many series don't have episode names in the UK



> *
> Remember Episode descriptions are not necessary to get the SP/AR WL/FRO to work better. Thus, if you get the episode data correct with no description, your TiVo AR functions will work fine.
> *


agreed



> *
> No year indicates generic episode data. Also, most OADs on generic episode data are the date of the series premiere.
> *


Those are only some of the biggest problems with the UK data; the setting of OADs to all the same date (often several years ago) on new First Run programmes.

We have discovered that the IsEpisode flag directly affects the 28 day rule. If it's set to false then TiVo doesn't attempt to filter repeats. It basically indicates whether the episode data is generic or specific. If it isn't specific (IsEpisode true, OAD set to that episode's correct OAD, episode number present) then a huge chunk of TiVo's functionality is lost and it causes major problems which the US doesn't have.


----------



## OzSat

Granada Plus (all platforms) has "To Be announced" shown at 1pm, 2pm, 3pm, 4pm and 5pm - for Saturday 2nd March.

They are actually showing further episodes of "Randall and Hopkirk (Deceased)" following on from 12pm. Total of six episodes. _(The original ITC series )_


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

_Updated: *Scheduled times have changed* (see below), fixes still not done._

Problem1: IsEpisode is false with generic description and all have identical OADs of 30th May 2000 - meaning repeats aren't detected and every single repeat is being recorded.

This is a daily news programme, new and live each day. It is repeated usually at midnight or shortly afterwards.

Ie
Mon 25th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Tue 26th Feb 00:30
Tue 26th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Wed 27th Feb 00:05
Wed 27th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Thu 28th Feb 00:05
Thu 28th Feb 19:00, REPEATED Fri 1st Mar 00:00
Fri 1st Mar 19:00, REPEATED Sat 2nd Mar 00:10

Cycle continues Mon-Fri.

Changes to Schedule:
Mon 4th Mar 20:00 (was 19:00), REPEATED Tue 5th Mar 00:00
Tue 5th Mar 20:00 (was 19:00), REPEATED Wed 6th Mar 00:05
Wed 6th Mar 20:00 (was 19:00), REPEATED Thu 7th Mar 00:00
Thu 7th Mar 20:00 (was 19:00), REPEATED Fri 8th Mar 00:00
Fri 8th Mar 20:00 (was 19:00), REPEATED Sat 9th Mar 00:00

etc. All 7pm showings are moving to 8pm from Mon 4th March (ie not just for the one week).
Please set IsEpisode to True and set the OAD for each episode pair to the Date of the first 8pm showing of each episode. This will then be correct for all BBC Choice showings.

Problem2: Category is "Variety" which is a bit sparse. Please also be "News" and "Magazine".

Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Saturday nights

Liquid News also has a BBC News 24 programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.

Channel Name: BBC One
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Monday nights/Tuesday early morning

Liquid News also has a BBC One programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Name: BBC Two (all platforms)
Programme Name: Weakest Link 
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below

Problem: four showings next week use the "Chef's special" synopsis, but they are NOT repeats of that episode and should use the generic description instead.

affected:
Mon 4th Mar 17:15
Tue 5th Mar 17:15
Wed 6th Mar 17:15
Thu 7th Mar 17:15

(Fri 8th is the "Anne Meets the Villagers" special, correct in TiVo's guide)


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: EURGB
Channel Number: 419
Programme Name: Auto Racing (FIA World Rally Championships)
Time/Date of airing: 7/3 11:30pm, 9/3 12:15am, 15/3 10:45pm

The programme descriptions include "(2001)". They should be "(2002)". Other programmes for this particular event (Corsica) show the correct year in the description

Please don't use the generic title "Auto Racing". Calling it "Rally" would be an improvement.


----------



## OzSat

BBC2 carries some regional programmes on their analogue services - which are listed as "Regional Programmes" on TiVo on all platforms during this time. All BBC2 digital services in England are actually BBC2 London.

But, BBC2 North, North West and North East have additional changes on Sundays when they change from:

11.15am: Stingray
11.40am: Robot Wars
to
11:15am: The Super League Show
12:00pm: Stingray

This is not reflected on TiVo


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV1 / ITV2 
Channel Number: 103 / 225
Programme Name: CD:UK
Times - various, see below.

CD:UK is a weekly chart based music programme that has several repeats. At the moment is just has a generic title, and an original air date in 1999 (and IsEpisode is false).

What should happen is as follows:

Each week the new episode is on ITV1 at 11:30 on Saturday morning (occasional slight time changes, e.g. for F1 practice).

This same episode is typically repeated on ITV2 at about 5:10 the same day, and also ITV2 the following afternoon. It is then repeated on ITV1 Thursday night / Friday morning (1am this week).

The cycle returns with a new episode on the Saturday morning.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sci-Fi (Europe)
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Lexx
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 21:00, each episode repeated the following Sunday at differing times.

Problem: Specific episode data is missing, should be as follows (OADs given are for our showings)

Thu 28th Feb 21:00, repeated Sun 3rd Mar 23:35
episode title is "Moss", Season 4 episode 16, OAD is 28th Feb 2002.

Thu 7th Mar 21:00, repeated Mon 11th Mar 00:10
episode title is "Dutch Treat", Season 4 episode 17, OAD is 7th Mar 2002.

Thu 14th Mar 21:00, repeated Sun 17th Mar 23:55
episode title is "The Game", Season 4 episode 18, OAD is 14th Mar 2002

Thu 21st Mar 21:00, repeat date/time not known yet
episode title is "Yo Way Yo", Season 4 episode 19, OAD 21st Mar 2002

Thu 28th Mar 21:00, repeat date/time not known yet
episode title is "ApocaLexx", Season 4 episode 20, OAD 28th Mar 2002

Thu 4th Apr 21:00, repeat date/time not known yet
episode title is "Viva Lexx Vegas", Season 4 episode 21, OAD 4th Apr 2002.


----------



## ALanJay

UK Style
Sky Digital (England)
Friends For Dinner

Data correct but description information - ie name of chef - should also be the episode title.


----------



## njh

Postcode: OX4
Service Provider: aerial
Channel Name: BBC2STH
Channel Number: 63
Programme Name: Star Trek: Voyager
Time/Date: 6.20pm / 5th and 12th March

Problem: The next couple of upcoming Voyager episodes showing on BBC2 are the parts of a two part story, "Flesh and Blood (Part 1)" and "Flesh and Blood (Part 2)". In the programme guide the same details are presented for both parts (title "Flesh and Blood", episode number 253, original air date 29/11/2000). As a consequence, until I manually interveaned, my TiVo did not intend to record the second part (regarding it as a duplicate under the v2.5.5 "28-day rule").


----------



## clivegriffiths

Postcode: E5 
Provider: ITV Digital (Carlton/Central London)
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 42 
Programme Name: ER 
Time/Date of airing: Monday, 1:00am. 4th March 2002.

Problem: Show actually airs at 12:30 - 1:30am.
Also, from Fri 8th March 2002, there is no late night repeat. According to several other TV guides, the next showing of the episode which nornally airs at 9:30pm on Thursdays is Fridays at 7pm, so that woild be friday 8th at 7pm. TiVo still has it listed as airing at 1am on Thu night/Friday morning which was wrong anyway (it actually airs at 12:30).

Postcode: E5 
Provider: ITV Digital (Carlton/Central London)
Channel Name: ITV2
Channel Number: 6 
Programme Name: Felicity 
Time/Date of airing: Sunday 3rd March 2002

Listing should have had 'Felicity' airing at 16:15 - 17:05, but on the TiVo lisitings it has 'Young Hercules' in that timeslot.


----------



## Tom123

Provider: SkyDigital England
Channel name: E4
Channel #: 205
Programme name: Fanorama
Time/Date of airing: 4 March, 5.00 pm

Problem: Listing should state Friends (repeat of a season 3 episode) instead.

Provider: SkyDigital England
Channel name: E4
Channel #: 205
Programme name: TBA
Time/Date of airing: 4 March, 8.30 pm

Problem: Listing should have Friends instead.

Overall E4 listings are extremely sketchy and inaccurate. It is impossible to set up a recording without checking other sources (DigiGuide, RadioTimes etc.) first.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Service Provider: aerial
Channel Name: BBC2M
Channel Number: 64
Programme Name: When Louis Met ...
Time/Date: 2100-2150 Tue 05/03/2002 and Tue 12/03/2002

On 05/03/2002 the programme is "When Louis met Ann Widecombe" and on 12/03/2002 it is "When Louis met Chris Eubank". They are part of a series but are not linked as a series in the programme data. I understand that there are other programmes in the coming weeks in the same series.


----------



## Tuesnightspecial

Postcode: OX4 2AE 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Cartoon Network 
Programme Name: Dexters Lab
Time/Date: Every day

The 2nd showing of Dexters Lab each day is NOT dexters lab.


Postcode: OX4 2AE 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV 2
Programme Name: Wolf Lake
Time/Date: Sunday 3/3/02

This showing was supposed to be "Meat The Parents" the first ep of Wolf Lake (and a repeat from ITV1 on Friday night), but was in fact a completely different episode - the 2nd presumably.


----------



## clivegriffiths

I noticed that in the main TiVo Community Forum section they have a forum called 'Season Pass Alerts'. How about us having one in the UK area?

Given the inaccuracy of our listing (probably more so that US) it would seem a good place to post messages (rather than clog up this one) about particular shows, that have changed time slots, or are airing later, etc. Just this week alone (based on what I watch) I would have three shows to post about.

TiVo lists 'ER' as showing Thu 7th 9:30pm & Fri 8th 1am
it in facts airs Thu 7th 9:30 & Fri 8th at *7:00PM* 
Also, 'Hear'say The next Chapter' airs on Sat at *6:00PM* not 7:30 as TiVo lists it. Finally 'Felicity' according to Sundays listing was 'Young Hercules' so if I'd set a season pass for it, I would have missed the show. Luckily I caught all these mistakes myself, but it would be good if I and others have a forum/section to quickly check to see if any of the shows on my SP or that I plan to record are mentioned. What does everyone else think?

GarySargent, xneilj do you have the power to instigate such a thing if people wanted it??


----------



## Ianl

analog cable
living tv
ch 23
GU2

new series of Charmed

Saturday 2nd March 1st episode was correct and helpful description

Monday 4th repeat showing had a different description (list all actresses 3 times) and was therefore recorded as well

Saturday 9th march which should be episode 2 has description for episode 1 and therefore is not recorded

Monday 11th march (repeat showing ep 2) same as 4th march


----------



## jwestoby

Provider: SkyDigital UK
Channel name: E4 
Channel #: 205 
Programme name: Star Trek
Time/Date of airing: Fridays (8th march etc)

Problem: Listing should state Friends repeat of Thursday's new episode. Monday to Thursday ARE Star Trek.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Ally McBeal
Time/Date of airing: various, see below 

Problem: the daily/mon-thurs repeats have got screwed up. These are the showings which are 7pm and repeated during the night.

TiVo has the episode titles wrong, the episodes out of sequence, the start times wrong for the night repeats, the durations wrong for the night repeats.

Eg yesterday's episode was the Musical (Season 3 ep 21), not the title TiVo had. The repeat was at 02:35, not 02:50 as per the Tribune data. Had I not had Digiguide I would have missed the first 1/3rd of it!

Lots of episodes are wrong, I don't have DG or TiVo infront of me at the moment tho.


----------



## bobg

Postcode: KT3 
Provider: ITV Digital
Channel Name: ITV1CAR 
Channel Number: 3 
Programme Name: Heartbeat 
Time/Date of airing: Sunday evenings 8pm ish
Program on 3mar was defined as religion
program on 10mar defined as crime drama
Suspect many of current series have faulty definitions
all should be crime drama.
Causes episodes to be missed in season passes.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by clivegriffiths _
> *I noticed that in the main TiVo Community Forum section they have a forum called 'Season Pass Alerts'. How about us having one in the UK area? *


There is a thread season pass thread


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8 
Service Provider: aerial 
Channel Name: ITV1CEN
Channel Number: 61
Programme Name: Formula One
Time/Date: 0430-0600 Sat 16/03/2002

This is the last programme of the updated data on my Tivo so I am not bothered about the time (which is listed correctly in the description panel to 0615) but it seems that for this Malayasian Grand Prix Qualifying Tivo/Tribune are using the phrase "Formula One" in the programme title whilst for the Australian Grand Prix it was "F1" in the title of each qualifying and race programme.

Can the phrase, whichever one is chosen, be consistent across the 17 grand prixes?


----------



## mrtickle

I haven't seen the listings yet, but that's looking good. We suggested a week or so ago that it was changed so that you could set a Season Pass (previously you'd've had to use a wishlist title search) - hopefully this means that it's been taken on board and done


----------



## DavidFuller

Source: Sky Digital
Channel: ITV2
Postcode: N15

Date Saturday 9th March

ITV2 schedule completely wrong. 

TiVo schedule
20.00 TBA
20.30 Who Wants To Be A Millionaire
21.00 Movie (no name)


Actual Schedule
19.20 Victoria Beckham Talking Posh
20.20 Who Wants To Be A Millionaire
21.00 Maverick

The poor schedule continues into next week, with several TBAs or generic placeholders "The Best of ITV1 Entertainment"

David


----------



## gadg

Source: Telewest Digital Cable
Channel: ITV2 
Postcode: BD17

Date: All weekdays

Late Show with David Letterman is now screened twice daily: once late at night, with a repeat early the following evening. Times vary daily.
The early evening screenings need to be flagged as repeats to prevent TiVo recording (as it does now) every edition twice.


----------



## dallardice

Source: Sky Digital
Channel: 161 BBC4
Postcode: N1
Date: from Sun 17/3

Programme listings for the week beginning Sun 10/3 seem to be repeated for the following weeks.

For example, the special programming on Mon 11/3 to mark the six-month anniversary of Sept 11 is also listed for Mon 18/3 and Mon 25/3; Bjork at the Royal Opera House, a special on Tue 12/3, is also listed for Tue 19/3, etc.


----------



## Phil B

NG2
aerial
BBC1
58
Blue Peter
Friday 8 March 2002 5:00pm

Did not record on season pass because Original Air Date was 1/3/02.


----------



## Phil B

NG2 
aerial 
BBC1 
58 
Newsround Extra
Friday 8 March 2002 5:20pm 

Did not record on season pass because Original Air Date was given as 22/2/02, whereas this was new programme.


----------



## Phil B

> _Originally posted by xneilj _
> *
> Problems with season passes should be reported in this thread.
> 
> Problems with your channel lineup should be reported in this thread.
> *


Neil, The links on your first message in this thread point to the old forum rather than new version. Phil


----------



## 10203

Programme: Teletubbies

I have a wishlist for the "Sci-Fi & Fantasy" category - TiVo lists all episodes of Teletubbies because they are flagged as "Fantasy".


----------



## Phil B

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Programme: Teletubbies
> 
> I have a wishlist for the "Sci-Fi & Fantasy" category - TiVo lists all episodes of Teletubbies because they are flagged as "Fantasy". *


I disagree, 'cos when it comes out, I want my TiVo to record the 3 hour directors cut of "Teletubbies Episode 1 - The Return of Tinky-Winky"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Provider: Terrestrial
Channel: 53 C4
Programme Name: U25=mc2
Date/Time of airing: Tue 12/3 7:55pm

The title should be "£25=MC^2". The GBP symbol is also incorrect in the description: "...with nothing but u25 and her wits."

Come on Tribune, this has been reported many times before!


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 63 BBC2SE
Programme Name: Ever Wondered?
Date/Time of airing: Sat 9/3 9:30am

The description shown is not for this episode.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 63 BBC2SE 
Programme Name: Ever Wondered? 
Date/Time of airing: Sat 9/3 10:30am 

The description shown is the same as the one shown at 09:30. It is not correct for this showing either.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *I have a wishlist for the "Sci-Fi & Fantasy" category - TiVo lists all episodes of Teletubbies because they are flagged as "Fantasy". *


Are you saying it should be "documentary"?


----------



## 10203

Teletubbies:



> _Originally posted by Paj _
> *
> 
> Are you saying it should be "documentary"? *


No, at the moment Teletubbies is listed as "Children, Educational, Fantasy" - I'd like the "Fantasy" category removed. No other children's programmes are in the "Fantasy" category.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 63 BBC2SE 
Programme Name: Never Mind the Buzzcocks
Date/Time of airing: Sun 10/3 12:15am 

Should be excluded under the 28 day rule as it's a repeat from last Monday. OAD is incorrectly shown as 9/3/2002.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 57 BBC1SE 
Programme Name: Top of the Pops
Date/Time of airing: Sun 10/3 2:10am 

Should be excluded under the 28 day rule as it's a repeat from the day before. OAD is way off at 28/10/2000.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 60 ITV1CAR 
Programme Name: Ultimate Questions 
Date/Time of airing: Sun 10/3 11:50pm 

The description shown is a generic one. RadioTimes has "The ethical debate with Martyn Lewis focuses on class."


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 60 ITV1CAR 
Programme Name: Big Screen X Certificate
Date/Time of airing: Fri 8/3 11:30pm 

TiVo had this slot incorrectly listed as "The Works: Regional arts series...".


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by Phil B _
> *
> 
> I disagree, 'cos when it comes out, I want my TiVo to record the 3 hour directors cut of "Teletubbies Episode 1 - The Return of Tinky-Winky"  *


 Surely that's episode 6 - Ep 1 would be "La La - The Phantom Menace"


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10 
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: 62 BBC2SE
Programme Name: Gardener's World
Date/Time of airing: Fri 22/3 8:30pm & Fri 15/3 8:30pm

TiVo has the 22nds programme as 'Won't Record - another showing available within 28 days'. I haven't seen a schedule for the 22nd, but I think it's very unlikely to be a repeat in prime time.

Also, the descriptions shown are the same for the 15th and the 22nd. Both are wrong because it's the description for the programme on the 8th !

The OAD for the 15th and the 22nd are both incorrectly shown as 18/05/2001.


----------



## Gonker

In the belief that someone from Tribune does read this, or has messages passed on - will you please improve your data on Rugby matches to ensure that you differentiate between showings of rugby union & rugby league - these are two different sports and I only want my season pass/wishlist/thumbs up/suggestions to be recording one of them!


TIA

Gordon


----------



## Modan

> _Originally posted by Gonker _
> *In the belief that someone from Tribune does read this, or has messages passed on - will you please improve your data on Rugby matches to ensure that you differentiate between showings of rugby union & rugby league - these are two different sports and I only want my season pass/wishlist/thumbs up/suggestions to be recording one of them!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Gordon *


Me too! I set up a season pass for Super League as a way round it, but it shouldn't really be necessary


----------



## Yogi

Agreed !

My problem is simply the crap data.

I used the 'Inside TiVo' last night - went to BBC/SPORT, and clicked on the 'Six Nations' link.

I found myself viewing the program details for a Super League match I had already seen !

TiVo is useless without good data - do Tribune not have anyone in the UK who checks/provides listings ?

What are the chances of getting the Rugby Sevens and Rugby Tens listed correctly ?


That said, the ability to set a wishlist season pass for 'Rugby' is a great improvment over the old software.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel: C4
Channel number: 54
Programme Name: Teachers
Date/Time of airing: Wed 13/03/2002 2200-2300

View Recording History says this will not be recorded as it has previously been recorded in the last 28 days. As this is the first episode of a new series I think there may be a problem with the OAD for this one. I have recorded the re-runs of the previous series but the OAD dates should stop them interefering with each other. Also the description box for the new episode this Wednesday shows a date of 2001, heavily hinting last series' data is being used.

I have forced this to record for this episode but hope it will be fixed for the rest of the series, otherwise the Season Pass isn't able to do its job.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: Terrestrial
Channel: C4 
Channel number: 54 
Programme Name: World Rally Championship
Date/Time of airing: Sat/Sun 09 and 10/03/2002

These didn't record as part of the season pass which did pick up Friday 08/03/2002 World Rally Championship. This season pass also picks up the intervening weeks' preview programmes on a Sturday.

It looks like Sat and Sun 09 and 10/03/2002 programmes had their names changed to just "World Rally" - Sunday's definitely did - and were not entered into the normal Season Pass.

I know I have reported this after the event (as I found out about this when the programs weren't recorded) but can this be fixed for the next round of the WRC please?


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky
Channel: C4 
Channel number: 104 
Programme Name: Daisy Daisy
Date/Time of airing: 15/3/2002 - 10:30pm 

The TIVO guide shows Daisy Daisy at 10:30 on Friday.

From other programmes guides it is a new (and different) programme called Does Doug Know (also starring Daisy Donovan).

This one seems to be a new topical panel show.

Daisy Daisy is correctly shown as being on tomorrow.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Ally McBeal

Problem1: Four episodes have been missed out from TiVo's schedule making the whole thing out of sync. Reported briefly last week, still not fixed, more details here:

Mon 18th Mar 19:00, repeated Tue 19th Mar 03:05
- should be Season 4 episode 8 "The Man With The Bag"
- TiVo has Season 4 episode 12 "Hats off to Larry"

Tue 19th Mar 19:00, repeated Wed 20th Mar *02:40 (TiVo time wrong)*
- should be Season 4 episode 9 "Reasons to Believe"
- TiVo has Season 4 episode 13 "Reach out and Touch"

Wed 20th Mar 19:00, repeated Thu 21st Mar *03:00 (TTW)*
- should be S4 E10 "The Ex-Files"
- TiVo has S4 E14 "Boy's Town"

Thu 21st Mar 19:00, repeated Fri 22nd Mar *02:40 (TTW)*
- should be S4 E11 "Mr. Bo"
- TiVo has S4 E15 "Falling Up"

Problem2: Missing episodes weekday afternoons at 14:00. E4 Seem to be starting from the beginning. TiVo has "To be announced".

Wed 20th Mar 14:00 S1 E1 "Pilot"
Thu 21st Mar 14:00 S1 E2 "Compromising Positions"
Fri 22nd Mar 14:00 E1 E3 "The Kiss"

So in summary, we have 3 seasons being shown all at the same time:
Mon-Thurs 19:00, repeat during night - repeats of Season 4
Tues 21:00, repeated that night, Sun 20:00, Mon 01:00 - new FIRST RUNs from Season 5
Weekdays(?) 14:00 - repeats of Season 1.

Easy! 

(I think this is a new record, previously held by Stargate SG-1 which had 3 seasons on at the same time but not on the same channel - 2 seasons on Sky One and the 3rd on Channel 4!)


----------



## KlasLindgren

Having just bought the (nearly)best thing since sliced bread(Tivo),
it is ever so dissapointing to loose the last two minutes of
my favourite program. Especially when that was the only recording on that evening, and it could happily recorded for another 5miniutes. Some programmes are also cut
short at the start. This is the 21st century. There is more computing power around than you can shake s tick at, and still I loose a
bit of my program.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by KlasLindgren _
> *This is the 21st century. There is more computing power around than you can shake s tick at, and still I loose a
> bit of my program. *


Agreed. Plus, we've had clocks for centuries, but the BBC still can't read one.


----------



## Ianl

analog cable 
GU2 postcode
channel 19
granada plus
hill street blues
11pm till midnight

problem: granada pluss stops at 11pm and granada men and motors takes over the channel


----------



## kjwinsor

Source: Analogue terrestrial
Channel: ITV1CAR
Postcode: AL1
Date: 16/03/02

Formula 1 Racing

The practice runs from 04:30-06:15

Tivo listing shows this as two programmes: 04:30-06:00 and 06:00-06:15. As the first part is scheduled to be recorded via my Season Pass, the second part is being picked up by the 28-day rule and will not be recorded.


----------



## cjhcjh

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Postcode: AL3
> Provider: Sky
> Channel: C4
> Channel number: 104
> Programme Name: Daisy Daisy
> Date/Time of airing: 15/3/2002 - 10:30pm
> 
> The TIVO guide shows Daisy Daisy at 10:30 on Friday.
> 
> From other programmes guides it is a new (and different) programme called Does Doug Know (also starring Daisy Donovan).
> 
> This one seems to be a new topical panel show.
> 
> Daisy Daisy is correctly shown as being on tomorrow. *


Identical problem for me (including correct listing of DD).
Postcode: SW1V
Provider: ITV-Digital
Channel: C4
Programme No.: 4
Name: Daisy Daisy
Date/Time: 15/3/2002 - 10:30pm


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Provider: Sky 
Channel: E4 
Channel number: 205 
Programme Name: Friends 
Date/Time of airing: 22/3/2002 - onwards

The descriptions for the episodes of Friends shown on and after 22nd March indicate the wrong episodes.

They don't match the listings magazines that came out this week.

I think you should check with E4 since it is clear they have updated their schedules since the March information was first inputted.

Other programmes may be affected also.


----------



## GarySargent

Postcode: WF17
Provider: NTL Digital
Channel: Ch4
Channel number: 104 
Programme Name: Teachers 
Date/Time of airing: 13 Mar 2002, 20 Mar 2002, and onwards 

The episode at 10pm on Wednesdays is a new series and should have the OAD set to the air date. It is currently set to dates in March 2001 which presumably was last years series.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky
Channel: BBC1 
Channel number: 101 
Programme Name: see below
Date/Time of airing: 20 Mar 2002, 21 Mar 2002

TIVO currently has the following:

Weds: 7:30pm - Weird Nature
Weds: 8:00pm - Rockface

Thurs: 8:30pm - This is your Life


Listings magazines, and the BBC web site currently have:

Weds: 7:30pm - Rockface
Weds: 8:20pm - This is your Life

Thurs: 8:30pm - Weird Nature


----------



## mrtickle

*Reported almost a month ago - still not fixed *

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

This is a daily news programme, new and live each day. It is repeated usually at midnight or shortly afterwards.

Problem1: Generic description and all have identical bogus wrong OADs of 30th May 2000. 28 day rule isn't working and repeats aren't detected.

Ie
Mon 25th Mar 20:00, REPEATED Tue 26th Mar 00:00
Tue 26th Mar 20:00, REPEATED Wed 27th Mar 00:00
Wed 27th Mar 20:00, REPEATED Wed 27th Mar 23:55
Thu 28th Mar 20:00, REPEATED Fri 29th Mar 00:00
Fri 29th Mar 20:00, REPEATED Sat 30th Mar 00:00

Cycle continues Mon-Fri.

Problem2: Category is "Variety" which is too sparse. Should also be "News" and "Magazine".

*
Problem3: From 25th March onwards all the TiVo 8pm transmissions are missing from the guide and a bogus 7pm entry has returned *

Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Saturday nights

Liquid News also has a BBC News 24 programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.

Channel Name: BBC One
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Monday nights/Tuesday early morning

Liquid News also has a BBC One programme once a week. This is not a repeat of any other showing, it is unique to BBC News 24. Again please set the OAD to the date of each transmission.

Also see Category suggestion above.


----------



## tivoa

An older series of Ally McBeal is being shown on E4 during
the early hours of the morning - typically starting at between
2.30am and 3am, it tends to vary slightly, but is on most
weekdays. Unfortunately, the schedule listings are always
almost exactly ten minutes too late - resulting in the first
ten minutes of the program being missed. Also, the length
in the schedule listings seems to be an hour, but the series
is shown without adverts and the episode length is closer
to 45 minutes.

Regards,
David


----------



## tivoa

Sorry, I omitted the following standard details from my previous
post above:

Postcode: SO5
Provider: Sky 
Channel: E4
Channel number: 205
Programme Name: Ally McBeal
Date/Time of airing: Most weekedays at approx 3am

Regards,
David


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Provider: Sky 
Channel: E4 
Channel number: 205 
Programme Name: ER & Friends 
Date/Time of airing: 22nd March Onwards

Both these programmes are showing either generic or incorrect episode details.

The E4 channel has obviously updated its schedules since Tribune first input the March data. E4 should be contacted for more accurate listings for the remainder of March. ( Theory also supported by other recent postings about E4 - Ally McBeal - in this thread )

I would appreciate it if Tribune could *actively* check weekly with both E4 and Paramount for updated listings and changes to earlier listings.

Both these channels are two of the more popular channels in the UK and both appear to have quite volatile schedules. Regular weekly checks for late changes to existing data would cut down on postings in this thread.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: All
Channel: BBC2 
Channel number: 102 on Sky ( and other numbers via other providers )
Programme Name: Horizon
Date/Time of airing: 21st March 2002

The title of this episode is correct ( "Vanished - The Plane that Disappeared" ) but the description is for an earlier programme about dinosaurs.


----------



## jont

Postcode: G12 
Provider: On-Digital 
Channel: C4 
Channel number: 4
Programme Name: Frasier 
Date/Time of airing: March 2002 

paramount are showing repeats every day and guide data for new series on C4 is not being picked up for season pass manager/first runs properly ... 

view upcoming shows not a good idea as C4 data only looking 1 week ahead at the moment ...


----------



## Gonker

For the Tribune data inputter in the USA!- re RUGBY.

We have asked for the data to be improved to differentiate between Rugby League & Rugby Union. As u are probably not familiar with this sport please note the following:

"Super 12's" on Sky is UNION
"Challenge Cup" on BBC is LEAGUE
"Super League" on Sky is LEAGUE
"Zurich Premiership"on Sky is UNION
"Rugby Club" on Sky is UNION - and is a weekly programme with several repeats that should have "R" to ensure the 28 day rule on Season passesBrown
"Rugby Special" on BBC is Union
"Six Nations" shown anywhere is Union
"Tri-Nations" is Union
" Sevens Rugby" if shown is Union

Hope this partial listing helps & look forward to better data


----------



## adheyes

Postcode: PR2
Service: ITV Digital
Channel: C4

I have had to create three season passes to record one programme!

World Rally
World Rally Championship
World Rally Championships

Please could Tribune agree on a title for this sport. The solution used for Formula 1 Racing is ideal.


----------



## richngill

- SL1
- ITVDigital
- Paramount
- 39
- Grosse Pointe
- 19:30 16/3/02
- This is a new episode - not a repeat

The epsiode title and description is identical last Sunday's .

Tonight's episode is called "Mommie Dearest" Series 1, episode 6, not "Halloween" Series 1, episode 5


----------



## kjwinsor

> Please could Tribune agree on a title for this sport. The solution used for Formula 1 Racing is ideal.


Any bets that next week F1 Season Passes will start recording World Rally Championships?


----------



## DavidFuller

BBC1 England
DSAT Channel 101

In addition to the problems reported last Wednesday still not fixed concerning 20th/21st March

=======================
TIVO currently has the following: 

Weds: 7:30pm - Weird Nature 
Weds: 8:00pm - Rockface 

Thurs: 8:30pm - This is your Life 


Listings magazines, and the BBC web site currently have: 

Weds: 7:30pm - Rockface 
Weds: 8:20pm - This is your Life 

Thurs: 8:30pm - Weird Nature
=======================

Friday 22nd March 20.30

TiVo says TBA
Radio Times says Vicar of Dibley


----------



## DavidFuller

Is there any way of incorporating the following rule into the data for The Late Show with David Letterman on ITV2.

Currently the show is shown twice a night.

Once at 7pm and once late (varies nightly, but usually 11pm or midnight)

The late slot is always the show transmitted on CBS in the US - the night before - except Monday - when Friday's CBS show is TXed. (The rule applies even during re-runs)

The 7pm show is re-run of the late version from the previous night.

In other words.

The show shown on Monday 18th March on CBS, will be shown on ITV2 on Tuesday 19th at Midnight and Wednesday 20th at 7pm.

At the very least would it be possible for the 7pm show to be shown as as repeat of the previous night's late showing - this would make season passes better.

But my guess is the guide data from the CBS show - concerning guests etc. is better than the guide data we get for ITV2.

Dave


----------



## OzSat

I would like to see a similar thing with WWF Wrestling.

WWF Raw here on Friday night (and the repeats for the following few days) is the episode shown in the US on a Monday night.

WWF Smackdown! here on Saturday (and the repeats for the following few days) is the episode shown in the US on a Thursday night.

We get not programme details at all - but I understand that the US TiVo's usually do.


----------



## Pop!

- Postcode CB3 6
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) NTL Digital
- Channel Name SETH
- Channel Number 740
- Programme Name All
- Time/Date of airing All day, everyday
- Problem encountered 

The programme listings do not match up to what is on. Looking carefully, it appears that the programmes are on about 5 hours earlier than listed. I have reported this same problem for NTL analogue midlands (LE5 3) over a year ago. 
Coincidentally, SETH is an Indian channel and the time difference between UK and India is about +5 hours. Is someone supplying programme times without accounting for timezones?

Cheers
Pop!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple, see below
Problem: Many problems with guide data for this programme still remain

Fixed 1: Incorrect category "specials" removed - thanks 

Problem 2: The Original Air Dates are wrong for every single episode in the TiVo schedule for Granada Plus. They are 1989 episodes, not 2002 episodes. The correct OADs are available on the web at the corrie.net site and the table below.

Problem 3: Some synopses are still wrong. They have not been fully correct since last year (2001) .

Problem 4: Some synopses seem to be truncated down to a single sentence. In the past they have copied (exactly!) the first few sentences of the Granada & fan site synopses (indicating a common source).

Problem 5: It really shouldn't take 3 full months to fix guide data after a problem is first reported.

Common symptoms:
- blocks of episodes all 1 or 2 days out
- blocks of episodes all with the same synopsis and IsEpisode flags are set to false, meaning all 3 showings are recorded and 28 day rule fails.
- then there's a block of episodes correct and back on track, and just as I think it's fixed it goes wrong again!

In the table below, the Original Air Dates and episode numbers come from
http://www.corrie.net/updates/classic/1989.html and the official Granada site
http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/index.php3?Programme=Classic_Coronation_Street
The synopses from the websites, digiguide and the Sky EPG all match.



Code:


EpNo. Original Air Date  G+ showing airdate:   TiVo synopsis:    Comments
2994  Mon 20th Nov 1989  11th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2994+5    TiVo had two synpopses
                         11th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2994+5    TiVo had two synpopses
                         11th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2994+5    TiVo had two synpopses
2995  Wed 22nd Nov 1989  12th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2996      TiVo wrong
                         12th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2996      TiVo wrong
                         12th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2996      TiVo wrong
2996  Fri 24th Nov 1989  13th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2997      TiVo wrong
                         13th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2997      TiVo wrong
                         13th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2997      TiVo wrong
n/a                      14th Mar 2002 09:00   no episode today  n/a    
                         14th Mar 2002 12:00   no episode today  n/a    
                         14th Mar 2002 18:30   no episode today  n/a    
2997  Mon 27th Nov 1989  15th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 2998      TiVo wrong
                         15th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 2998      TiVo wrong
                         15th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 2998      TiVo wrong
n/a                      17th Mar 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

2998  Wed 29th Nov 1989  18th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         18th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         18th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
2999  Fri  1st Dec 1989  19th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         19th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         19th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
3000  Mon  4th Dec 1989  20th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3000      TiVo ok
                         20th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3000      TiVo ok
                         20th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3000      TiVo ok
3001  Wed  6th Dec 1989  21st Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         21st Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         21st Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
3002  Fri  8th Dec 1989  22nd Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         22nd Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
                         22nd Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3000      TiVo wrong
n/a                      24th Mar 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

3003  Mon 11th Dec 1989  25th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3004      TiVo wrong
                         25th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3004      TiVo wrong
                         25th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3004      TiVo wrong
3004  Wed 13th Dec 1989  26th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3005      TiVo wrong
                         26th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3005      TiVo wrong
                         26th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3005      TiVo wrong
3005  Fri 15th Dec 1989  27th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3006      TiVo wrong
                         27th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3006      TiVo wrong
                         27th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3006      TiVo wrong
3006  Mon 18th Dec 1989  28th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3007      TiVo wrong
                         28th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3007      TiVo wrong
                         28th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3007      TiVo wrong
3007  Wed 20th Dec 1989  29th Mar 2002 09:00   Episode 3008      TiVo wrong
                         29th Mar 2002 12:00   Episode 3008      TiVo wrong
                         29th Mar 2002 18:30   Episode 3008      TiVo wrong
n/a                      31st Mar 2002 15:00   Generic Omnibus   TiVo ok

3008  Fri 22nd Dec 1989   1st Apr 2002 09:00   Episode 3008      TiVo ok
                          1st Apr 2002 12:00   Episode 3008      TiVo ok
                          1st Apr 2002 18:30   Episode 3008      TiVo ok
3009  Mon 25th Dec 1989   2nd Apr 2002 09:00   Episode 3009      TiVo ok but truncated
                          2nd Apr 2002 12:00   Episode 3009      TiVo ok but truncated
                          2nd Apr 2002 18:30   Episode 3009      TiVo ok but truncated
3010  Wed 27th Dec 1989   3rd Apr 2002 09:00   Episode 3010      TiVo ok but truncated
                          3rd Apr 2002 12:00   Episode 3010      TiVo ok but truncated
                          3rd Apr 2002 18:30   Episode 3010      TiVo ok but truncated
3011  Fri 29th Dec 1989   4th Apr 2002 09:00   Episode 3011      TiVo ok but truncated
                          4th Apr 2002 12:00   Episode 3011      TiVo ok but truncated
                          4th Apr 2002 18:30   Episode 3011      TiVo ok but truncated


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: So Graham Norton
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Reported a month ago - still not fixed.

The daily showings on E4 are set to IsEpisode False so the 28-day rule is not picking up repeats. The episodes are:

18th Mar 20:40, REPEATED 19th Mar 01:05
19th Mar 20:35, REPEATED 20th Mar 01:05
etc. 

Each night programme is a repeat of the evening before. Do a "view upcoming" and the pattern is obvious. Please fix it!


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Gonker _
> *For the Tribune data inputter in the USA!- re RUGBY.
> 
> *


Also, 
Heineken Cup is Union
Zurich Championship is Union
Parker Pen Shield is Union
Welsh-Scottish League is Union.
Principality Cup is Union
Scrum V is Union
World Wide Rugby is Union
Ford Rugby Live is Union
Rugby Special is Union

Actually, pretty much anything that isn't Super League or Challenge Cup is Union!


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 54
Programme Name: World Rally
Time/Date of airing: 23rd and 24th March 2002

Season Pass won't record Sat 23rd (1900-2000) and Sun 24th (1855-1930) as it claims they will be covered by the 28 day rule. This is because the OAD has been set to 22/03/2002 (UK date format) on both editions so only the Friday 22nd March 2002 edition will be recorded. OAD needs to be set to 23/03/2002 and 24/03/2002 respectively.


----------



## Tiny Clanger

Postcode: BN18 
Provider: Aerial
Channel: BBC1
Channel number: 31
Programme Name: Rosemary's Baby
Date/Time of airing: March 19, 2002 23:55

According to Digiguide, this should be The Producers, not Rosemary's Baby!

(I've set TiVo to record it - we'll see what turns up. Fortunately I'd quite like to see both of them  )


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: Aerial 
Channel Name: C4 
Channel Number: 54 
Programme Name: Teachers
Time/Date of airing: 20th March 2002, 2200-2300

Season Pass won't record this as it claims it has already been recorded within 28 days. As this is a new series that might be difficult  This was reported a week ago but there has been no change.

It all appears to be down to OADs:

20/03/2002 2200-2300 OAD=28/03/2001 (2001!)

The first showing on 27/03/2002 2200-2300 has a correct OAD.

Repeat showings have incorrect OADs as well:

20/03/2002 0005-0105 OAD=21/03/2001 (2001!) is repeat of 13/03/2002
27/03/2002 0005-0105 also OAD=21/03/2001 (2001!) is repeat of 20/03/2002


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8 
Provider: Aerial 
Channel Name: BBC2M
Channel Number: 64
Programme Name: When Louis met ...
Time/Date of airing: 26th March 2002, 2100-2150

This has reverted back to its full name on TiVo, this episode being "When Louis Met Max Clifford". Season Passes for "When Louis Met ..." are *not* picking up this episode.


----------



## lisper

Postcode: RG22
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Dead Ringers
Time/Date of airing: 22nd March 2002, 2100-2130

Tivo currently showing this as To Be Announced (it was announced last Tuesday in the radio times).


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by lisper _
> *Postcode: RG22
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: BBC1
> Channel Number: 101
> Programme Name: Dead Ringers
> Time/Date of airing: 22nd March 2002, 2100-2130
> 
> Tivo currently showing this as To Be Announced (it was announced last Tuesday in the radio times). *


Aha! I wondered why Search by Title didn't find it last night! Assumed it wasn't on!


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by lisper _
> *Postcode: RG22
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: BBC1
> Channel Number: 101
> Programme Name: Dead Ringers
> Time/Date of airing: 22nd March 2002, 2100-2130
> 
> Tivo currently showing this as To Be Announced (it was announced last Tuesday in the radio times). *


You are sure about this aren't you?

My TIVO has Lenny Henry at that time, as does the Sky EPG, digiguide, my listings magazine, the Radio Times online, and the BBC website.

All of the above (except TIVO which has tba) have the Vicar of Dibley at 9:30pm.

I thought Dead Ringers was a one-off pilot last week.


----------



## Paj

I'm pretty sure it's a series.


----------



## mrtickle

Yes it is a series, but there may be a gap between the pilot and series.

Given that there are "consequences" if the Sky EPG is wrong then I'd go with the Sky EPG. It may be worth checking the Digiguide fora as well, as someone there may have already queried it and they have a very fast turnaround of corrections.


----------



## GarethR

Postcode: RM14
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC2 
Channel Number: 102 
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Programme day/time : every weekday @ 18:00

This is scheduled as a 20-minute programme, but if you leave TiVo to record it at its scheduled duration, it ALWAYS loses a couple of minutes off the end.

Is there any realistic chance of this being fixed? It's clearly been a problem for a very long time. Is it just up to me to work around it with padding?


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2 Ch 27
19 March 6:20 p.m.
Techno Games 2002

Wrongly titled "Techno Games 2000" so SP for correct title misses this episode.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by GarethR _
> *Postcode: RM14
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: BBC2
> Channel Number: 102
> Programme Name: The Simpsons
> Programme day/time : every weekday @ 18:00
> 
> This is scheduled as a 20-minute programme, but if you leave TiVo to record it at its scheduled duration, it ALWAYS loses a couple of minutes off the end.
> 
> Is there any realistic chance of this being fixed? It's clearly been a problem for a very long time. Is it just up to me to work around it with padding? *


I'm afraid you do have to do this yourself - it's a >20 minute programme but scheduled in a 20 min slot ("to make it simpler for the viewers" according to the BBC), and it will also either start early or finish late or both. Your only avenue is to complain to the BBC really. Channel 4 often do the same with US import - sometimes a 55 min slot, but watch out for those nasty 50 min slots because you WILL need padding for the same reason!


----------



## deshepherd

Postcode: BS6
Provider: Telewest (Active Digital)
Channel Name: CH4
Channel Number: 104 
Programme Name: World Rally Championship
Programme day/time : Fri/Sat/Sun Mar22-24

All 3 programs have same program info (i.e. all say coverage of last day) thus season pass only picks up 1.

This needs to be treated the same as F1 is now ... i.e. prog title "World Rally" with episode titles "Spain: Day1", "Spain: Day2" etc


----------



## thesik

Postcode: NW3 
Provider: Telewest (Active Digital) 
Channel Name: TV5
Channel Number: 825 
Programme Name: ALL
Programme day/time : ALL

The whole of the EPG for TV5 on TiVo is completely (and I do mean completely) wrong.

First problem is that all TV5 programme times on TiVo EPG are 1 hour in advance of the correct transmission times. TiVo will say a programme begins at 2:05pm when it actually begins at 3:05pm etc. etc. throughout the whole schedule (yes my TiVo is set to the correct time and I'm looking at the UK transmission times for TV5).

Second problem is that, even once you've corrected the hour difference in time, only regular news programmes are correctly scheduled. Any feature programmes in between the regular news programmmes are entirely wrong. An entirely different programme is listed that is not even in this weeks TV5 schedule.

Third Problem, a number of 5 or 10 minute programme slots are left out completely.

Fourth problem, the names of several programmes (which are not long anyway) have been shortened in such a way that the programme title becomes meaningless. OK, the title's in French but how difficult is it to copy the original title.

Kim.


----------



## Mark3270

Postcode: TR11 3xx
Provider: ITV Digital & Terrestial
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 1
Programme Name: Rockface
Programme Date / Time : Wednesday 20th March - 7.30pm

The EPG had Rockface down as starting at 8.00pm, however it started at 7.30pm. Had a season pass booked :-(

All the newspapers & TV Listings mag's had the correct time !


----------



## Richardr

Re Rockface - that was originally reported here on the 13th March - and nothing happened.

However, it looks like tonight and Friday night have finally now been corrected on BBC1.


----------



## peterdgray

Postcode: B90
Provider: ITV Digital & Terrestial 
Channel Name: BBC2 
Channel Number: 2
Programme Name: Horizon
Programme Date / Time : Thursday 21st March - 9pm 

Correct Title
Incorrect Programme details: appears to be two weeks old


----------



## Kevin Harrison

Postcode NG3
Sky Digital
Various channels

ITV- Baddiel and Skinner season pass records repeat on Saturday, even with first run only

ITV 2 - Late show with Letterman - shown twice a day, season pass records both.

CH4 - Teachers season pass didn't record last nights episode - first run set also.

E4 - Friends season pass doesn't catch tonights episode. The only episode first run catches is 4/4.

News 24 - Talking Movies, shown 6 times over the weekend, Tivo tries to record them all.

ITV - Box Office America, shown 3 times a week and tries to record them all.

E4 - Ally mc Beal - first run only catches 2/4 nothing before.

BBC2 - Louis Theroux meets Keith Harris - season pass didn't catch it and I missed it.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Kevin Harrison _
> *
> BBC2 - Louis Theroux meets Keith Harris - season pass didn't catch it and I missed it. *


Threre is a repeat on BBC Choice - today I think - look out for it


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA1 
Provider: SkyD
Channel Name: Sky Sports 1/2/3/Extra 
Channel Number: 401/2/3/4
Programme Name: Rugby Club 
Programme Date / Time : Every Thurs and Friday

The same episode of Rugby Club is shown at various times on Thursday and Friday across four Sky Sports channels. The pattern varies each week.

An auto-record wishlist attempts to record all showings - presumably a problem with IsEpisode.

Also, the Wishlist (Title "RUGBY CLUB") does not show all showings in Upcoming Episodes. If you select a single episode from the Wishlist's Upcoming Episodes and then choose Upcoming Episodes from there, all episodes are shown in the second list??????

Wishlists missing episodes for no obvious reason like this happens a lot with rugby (compare outpust of wishlists for Keyword: RUGBY, Title: RUGBY, Title: RUGBY CLUB and Category: Sport/Rugby to see what I mean. I have to check all 4 to see all pucoming rugby, and even then it sometimes misses programmes like Scrum V.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA1 
Provider: SkyD
Channel Name: Various
Channel Number: various
Programme Name: Various
Programme Date / Time : Various

there seem to be quite a few "orphan" entries in the guide data - episodes of a series that have become disconnected with the others on the same channel, so the same prog has two entries for the same name and channel in Choose by Name.


Two I noticed were Bob the Builder on Nick Jr and Two Fat Ladies on UK Food.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: multiple

Fantastic! The episodes from 1st April have the correct OADs and correct episode numbers and synopses - got there in the end! TiVo, Tribune - a big thankyou for correcting this


----------



## GarySargent

Thank the Lord - I was sick of seeing MrTickles long posts about classic coronation street. Surely there are no other TiVo users watching such drivel?!


----------



## mrtickle

Says the man who likes Ali G!


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1 
Provider: TW AD
Channel Name: Various 
Channel Number: various 
Programme Name: Various 
Programme Date / Time : Various 

Having a look around the EPG just now and noticed that all the years ie:
(2002)

are now reading:

(2002xxxx)

where xxxx is a 4 digit number, usually 0323 but occasionally different. It is even showing the same thing for programmes that are YEARS old. eg "Eldorado" on UK Gold


----------



## Gonker

Hornblower - ITV, new series starts tomorrow, not showing as a season pass.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *(2002xxxx) where xxxx is a 4 digit number, usually 0323 but occasionally different. It is even showing the same thing for programmes that are YEARS old. eg "Eldorado" on UK Gold *


I've noticed this too - affected programmes also seem to have their episode title listed under the 'Network:' field if you look at the additional guide data screen.


----------



## kjwinsor

Postcode: AL1 
Provider: Analogue terrestrial
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 30 
Programme Name: Model behaviour
Programme Date / Time : Most weekdays, 10:30 am-ish

Season pass is only picking up first episode. Remainder not being recorded 'due to 28 day rule'.

Each day is in fact a new episode and should be picked up by SP.


----------



## AENG

"20020323"
The date in near-ISO format, perhaps?


----------



## GarySargent

Its not necessary to report the 20020323 error - they know. It will be corrected in the next download.


----------



## AENG

SG17
ITV Digital
4 Channel 4
Sunday 31 March 2:15 p.m.
"Gifted"
According to the trail (in sound and vision) at the end of the second episode (6:00 to 6:30 p.m. Saturday 23 March), the final episode will be at the above date and time. EPG, as updated late Saturday, is showing "The Mirror Crack'd" at that time.


----------



## GarySargent

*PLEASE NOW ALSO REPORT ANY SEASON PASS ERRORS INTO THIS THREAD INSTEAD OF THE OLD ONE*


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode: ST68SE
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Premiership Plus
- Channel Number: 433
- Programme Name: Middlesborough v Tottenham
- Time/Date of airing: 5.35pm Saturday 30th March 2002
- Problem encountered: *This Programme is not in the Guide*


----------



## HX|

Sky Digital
Fox Kids (and FK+1)
610 (and 611)
X Men
20:20 (21:20 on +1)

Generic Program data.

I have 2 SP's setup, one for the 8:20 showing on fox kids, and another for the 9:20 showing on fox kids +1 in case I'm recording something at the time of original showing.

Due to generic data it doesnt detect the +1 showing as being a repeat, so records both.

Also Pokemon on sky1, daily, various times AM, sky/on digital, chans 26 on OD and 106 on SKY - most of the time the data is correct, but 1 out of 15-20 or so episodes just has generic data.

And yes, I am sad for watching animation. :>


----------



## doubledrat

SP error
sky digital 104 (Channel 4)
Cybernet

Same episode recorded twice this week. This happens ALL the time.


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home
- Channel Name: E4
- Channel Number: 144
- Programme Name: Meet Ricky Gervais
- Time/Date of airing: See below
- Problem encountered: Records repeats

Each week this programme is first shown Sunday night, repeated late that night (Monday morning) and again Monday night / Tuesday morning.

The guide data has been right, including guests, but because isepisode = false all 3 showings are recorded.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: Telewest Digital 
- Channel Name: C4 
- Channel Number: ? (RF) 
- Programme Name: The Big Breakfast
- Time/Date of airing: 
- Problem encountered: Has same description all week, referencing the 3-hour finale on Friday.

(OK, so it's not a BIG problem as the programme is ending this week, but still...


----------



## HX|

Same problem as above (with fox kids) with Silver Surfer and Iron Man, time is an hour or two later than xmen (sorry can't be more specific, the remote is across the room and thats too far to move :> ).

Also Cartoon Network, virtually everything - if the program isn't completely different to the one in the guide (60%+ of the time) then listing times are completely different to what is actually shown.


----------



## GarySargent

HX| I'm not 100% certain you can expect dual Season Passes to prevent repeats. If you have one Season Pass on FK and one on FK+1 then I think they may be treated differently and hence each has its own set of repeats.

I might be wrong.

Have you tried using a title Wishlist instead which covers all channels rather than having multiple Season Passes for the same programme?


----------



## Scorp888

Postcode KT18 $ky digital

Mash as a season pass records first showing fine with correct info.
Also records second showing, with a generic style.

Mash Surgeons blowing off steam during operations, set in the korean war.


----------



## HX|

*HX| I'm not 100% certain you can expect dual Season Passes to prevent repeats. If you have one Season Pass on FK and one on FK+1 then I think they may be treated differently and hence each has its own set of repeats.

I might be wrong.*

Hi gary, dual-season passes do work, as I also have one setup for The Bill - UK Gold and UK Gold 2 - if it misses the 09:00/09:30am and 16:00/16:30 showings on UK Gold then it will get the 18:00/18:30 showings on UK Gold 2.

The data is mostly correct for The Bill (except date being 2001/2002 for episodes from 1994 :> ) but for xmen it's just generic so gets the +1 ones too.

*Have you tried using a title Wishlist instead which covers all channels rather than having multiple Season Passes for the same programme? *

Yeah I tried this but it kept getting X-men the movie, which takes up a hell of a load of space (and I'm un-upgraded atm, so it meant something would end up deleted) or the X-men evolution episodes on cartoon network, which never actually turn out to be x-men evo, but some other cartoon.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: CBeebies
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All

Virtually all programmes on CBeebies cannot be Season Passed as the guide data does not recognise indiviual episodes of any series, and all programmes are repeated three times a day.

This is a major BBC channel available on al platforms - please get this data fixed. Programme data is defintely available as it is on the BBC's website at:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/daylist.cgi?service_id=4672&day=Today


----------



## goodisonboy

- Postcode: RG5
- Service Provider: NTL Digital 
- Channel Name: CBbeebies
- Channel Number: 599
- Programme Name: Get your Own Back
- Time/Date of airing: Always
- Problem encountered: Programme Title shows as "get on your Back" which shounds like a completely different type of programme!!!


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: WF1 
- Service Provider: Telewest Digital 
- Channel Name: UK Gold
- Channel Number: 124
- Programme Name: Dallas
- Time/Date of airing: 10:05am 28/3 (Other showing exhibit same error)
- Problem encountered: Year is given as 1997. Considering that this programme ended in 1991 (confirmed here: http://epguides.com/Dallas/) I'd say this is probably an error


----------



## martinh4

Postcode: M40
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV Granada
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: 27 March 2002
Problem encountered: Programme on 1hour Tivo only recorded 30 mins because Guide data was wrong Coronation Street was listed as 7.30-8.00 then Stars and their Doubles 8.00-9.45


----------



## HX|

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Diagnosis Murder
Time/Date of airing: Every day since about monday
Problem encountered: Not Recorded.

Recording history says its because the episode has been recorded in the last 28days, despite it not being.

Diagnosis Murder on Hallmark channel is fine.


----------



## AENG

SG17
ITV Digital
BBC Choice
Ch 7
Wednesday 27 March from 10:25 p.m.
Oscars highlights

EPG (and therefore my recording) was timed: 10:55 p.m. to 12:05 a.m.

RT gave: 10:25 p.m. to 12:05 a.m.

Actually transmitted: Some prog. about page-3 photography (until 11:25 p.m.) followed by a different Jonathan Ross prog. "Stop Kung-Fu".

Result: no sign whatsoever of any Oscar highlights on the recording, leaving me doubly pi**ed off, having already lost the end of the live show due to my not allowing insufficient over-run.


----------



## GarySargent

I'm sure you are not happy but there is little point reporting errors that are in the past as they can't be fixed


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> - Programme Name: Dallas
> - Time/Date of airing: 10:05am 28/3 (Other showing exhibit same error)
> - Problem encountered: Year is given as 1997. Considering that this programme ended in 1991 (confirmed here: http://epguides.com/Dallas/) I'd say this is probably an error


The problem with epguides is that the air-date is for the original country of broadcast and Tribune are trying to give UK users the UK transmission date.

However, I epxect in this case that they was less than 12 months between the US and UK air-dates.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *I'm sure you are not happy but there is little point reporting errors that are in the past as they can't be fixed  *


But maybe they can find out what went wrong and not make the same mistake again. Are you saying I shouldn't tell the restaurant if there's a sticking plaster in my pie?


----------



## GarySargent

Would you complain that there wasn't a sticking plaster in your pie?


----------



## Paj

HD9
Sky digital
BBC1
Thursday 4th April
Tomorrow's World

This programme's description is the same as the showing of "Tomorrow's World Live Lab" from the 28th of March ("the single pedal car"). There is another showing of "Tomorrow's World Live Lab" on Wednesday the 3rd ("the horse whip which lets you know if it's been over-used"), so maybe this will be a repeat of that show instead?

Either way, the different titles mean a season pass will not pick it up if the earlier showing cannot be recorded due to a clash.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Would you complain that there wasn't a sticking plater in your pie?  *


Sorry, I don't understand.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The problem with epguides is that the air-date is for the original country of broadcast and Tribune are trying to give UK users the UK transmission date.
> *


I think that for US series that have long finished, this is the wrong thing to try to do (ironically). There is actually far more benefit in leaving the old US airdates - eg they'd carry on matching the old episode guides.



> *
> However, I epxect in this case that they was less than 12 months between the US and UK air-dates. *


No way! Dallas finished in the early nineties, even on the BBC!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *I'm sure you are not happy but there is little point reporting errors that are in the past as they can't be fixed  *


Mostly yes, but in some cases it's well worth posting here after the event. If martinh4 hadn't posted, I wouldn't have noticed that I only had half of yesterday's Coronation Street until I watched it next week sometime. Thanks to his post, I've found the repeat today on ITV2 (21:30-22:30) and I can
a) set it to record myself
b) mention it here so that martinh4 will also spot it in time (hopefully)


----------



## GarySargent

Aha just suffered from this myself 5 mins ago. I need the repeat too! DOH! 

Ok you win - but its my turn to win next time!


----------



## AENG

Sorry, Gary, but getting the guide fixed when we happen to find out in advance that it's wrong is important but only part of the function of this thread, surely. Errors that are only discovered when we come to play back a programme that we have relied on TiVo to bag for us are still errors. Reporting them testifies to the quality (or otherwise) of the data and any manager worth his salt is going to want to know how well his staff are performing, whether their mistakes were rumbled in time to be corrected or not.
I, and I hope others, will continue to flag guide errors that affect us whenever we come across them. To pretend that we're satisfied when we are not is no way to encourage the needed, continuing improvement of the guide data.


----------



## HX|

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *I'm sure you are not happy but there is little point reporting errors that are in the past as they can't be fixed  *


I assume you are talking to AENG - but with my Daignosis murder error it's not just in the past (well it is, but I expect the same to happen again tomorrow), I was giving the information so that maybe it would be fixed for future episodes, else I'll miss Dick Van **** and that makes me angry, and when I'm angry I cry, like a baby, whilst watching Mary Poppins.


----------



## irrelevant

Hmm. Had a season pass for "Shinzo" on Fox Kids earlier in the week that recorded Jackie Chan from that channel instead.

request: I'd like to see TiVo listings for Channel M, Ch#39 MANSTV (available in central Manchester/Salford only). Listings are available at http://www.channelm.co.uk/ but I always forget to look there.. how do I request them added?


----------



## DavidFuller

Postcode N15
Sky Digital
C104
Channel 4

Several C4 problems with tomorrow (Saturday) and Monday

There is a TBA in the afternoon - and the Robbie Williams movie is listed as Monday at 9pm, rather than Saturday at 9pm.

David


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by DavidFuller _
> *Several C4 problems with tomorrow (Saturday) and Monday
> *


Problems still there. Also:

ntl:
Eurosport (112)
Saturday 30th March. 19:00
Shows "Road to the World Cup", should be F3000 19:00 - 20:00


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> Eurosport (112)
> Saturday 30th March. 19:00
> Shows "Road to the World Cup", should be F3000 19:00 - 20:00


TiVo seems to be carrying the 'Eurosport International' schedules and not those of 'Eurosport GB'.


----------



## djrowley

The Tivo shedule for Channel 4 this evening 30/3 is completely different from my Radio Times and C4's 4TEXT listings. I've set a manual recording for a progamme I want to see.

Does a posting here get fed back to Tribune/Tivo? If not, where do I send the message?

David


----------



## OzSat

Tribune do read this thread!

The C4 schedule tonight does seem very different to the normal Saturday schedule - but the TiVo listings are unique!


----------



## Brownedger

I posted on this thread 5 days ago that the Premiership Plus match this evening on Sky Digital 433 Middlesborough v Tottenham was not in the guide, *it still isn't*.

There are going to be some dissapointed people returning from their holidays expecting to watch this match on their Tivo's only to find Zilch!!!

No one is more dissapointed than me for wasting my time posting it here if nothing is going to done!!

I know Tribune have been busy correcting guide data errors but wouldn't you expect that they would give some priority to correcting *Whole ommisions* from the guide especially when it affects the most popular sport in this country?


----------



## AENG

It's just a week, now, since I posted a Ch4 error affecting a programme trailed on-air and billed in RT as due at 2.15 p.m. tomorrow (Sunday). Even after last night's download EPG still shows it on the wrong day. I've set a manual recording - talk about having a dog and barking yourself!

Of course, since the death of the Queen Mother today, it might be wrong anyway but that's no excuse.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Tribune do read this thread!
> 
> The C4 schedule tonight does seem very different to the normal Saturday schedule - but the TiVo listings are unique! *


Careful... Else you'll end up with 'unique' becoming the Ozsat equivalent of Gary's 'soon'. ;-)

Seriously, though, it seems a bit amazing to get one of the 5 major telly channels so desperately wrong. Or are all other schedules desperately wrong? In light of events, I'd hazard a guess that I'll never know.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Seriously, though, it seems a bit amazing to get one of the 5 major telly channels so desperately wrong. *


Well they also managed it last week for BBC1 as well.

One can only guess that they are working on a very early draft schedule, and are not currently bothering to correct it.

[to be fair having said that, for a long time they had BBC1 wrong last week for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. They eventually corrected Thursday and Friday].


----------



## Richardr

Postcode AL3 
Sky Digital 
C103 
ITV (Carlton)
Programme - The Premiership
Time Every Sunday at 9:25am

The description for this is wrong every week.

I have finally realised what is happening!

The description being used is for the programme of the same name (and nature) on Irish TV, not the UK's ITV.


----------



## AENG

Just had a thought. I'm not usually one for conspiracy theories, but do you suppose that there might be an element of intent in networks not keeping Tribune up to date with their schedules? As has been aired elsewhere, it may not be in networks' best long-term interest for PVRs (or whatever generic term is now used) to get too good at the job. As I say, just a thought.......


----------



## doubledrat

YET AGAIN, the repeats of the above 2 shows are not identified as such, and tivo is recording the same episodes multiple times...


----------



## kitschcamp

Teachers
Channel 4 (104)
NTL: Nottingham franchise
e.g. 3rd April and 10th April

There are two showings that day - one at 00:35 and one at 22:00. The former is a repeat of the previous weeks showing, and every week gets flagged to be recorded, despite the first showing being recorded.

Robot Wars
BBC Choice (126)
NTL: Nottingham franchise

Continuing problems. There are usually two showings, one at 19:00 and one at 01:00. The two are the same episode, yet a season pass always attempts to record both.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
System: SkyD
Channel: UK Style
Programme: House Detectives
Problem: The description is that of House Doctor, a completely different programme.


----------



## GarySargent

Kirtschcamp with regard to Teachers - I have that Season Pass too and only ever get one episode recorded IIRC. Does the extra episode actually get recorded or is it just in your ToDo list?


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Kirtschcamp with regard to Teachers - I have that Season Pass too and only ever get one episode recorded IIRC. Does the extra episode actually get recorded or is it just in your ToDo list? *


It is definitely in the ToDo list - I always cancel it, though, at the same time as cancelling the superfulous Robot Wars repeats, so I'm not sure if it actually would get recorded or not. The second showing a day of Northern Exposure, in contrast, never ever gets onto the ToDo list.


----------



## GarySargent

Try leaving it then and see if it gets recorded (don't now that you've cancelled it say "Record this episode also" as it will definitely record it then! Either wait for another weeks episode to appear, or cancel and recreate the whole season pass).


----------



## dallardice

A Place in The Sun
C4 weekdays 5pm from 1st April
Sky Digital

This run starts with repeats of last year's series followed by a new series immediately after. Tonight's edition shows an Original Air Date of 21/08/2001 yet my "First Run Only" SP still puts it in my To-Do list. It shouldn't, should it? The same problem happens all week.

I had hoped that TiVo would pick up when the new episodes started showing through the FRO pass - but did intend to keep an eye on other listings sources in case TiVo missed it!


----------



## BrianHughes

Postcode: BT15 5DZ
NTL Digital
RTE1

The channel is out by 1 hr for the whole of the coming week. It looks like some snafu with the change to summer time. It is affecting every program on the channel.

ie a program which is actually on at 9pm is shown as starting at 10pm.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: Telewest AD
- Channel Name: UK Gold
- Channel Number: 124
- Programme Name: Various
- Time/Date of airing: Various
- Problem encountered: Old episodes of "The Bill", "Neighbours" and "Eastenders" all have the 'year' shown as 2002 even though all of these programmes are currently around the mid-90's.

I was going to apologise if this had already been mentioned but if it had surely it should have been fixed by now


----------



## OzSat

I know Tribune are working hard with the OADs - but there are 1,500 of 'The Bill' to do and 3.500 'Neighbours' - they have all the data but I guess it will take some time.


----------



## Shoom

Robbie Williams Nobody Someday
ch4 10:00pm tonight 

Not sure if it was moved or cancelled been away all easter

But Tivo recored Muriel's Wedding


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: Sun 7th April 18:30
Problem: OAD is wrong

Episode is "Half-Decent Proposal", DABF04. It's a First Run. OAD listed in guide is 10th Feb 2002 and so a First Run SP doesn't work.

The Simpsons First Runs _were_ working, and are now not working


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Ally McBeal
Time/Date of airing: Tue 16th Apr 21:00
Problem: OAD is wrong

Episode is "One Hundred Tears Away", Series 5 epno 510. It's a First Run. OAD listed in guide is 20th Oct 1997 and so a First Run SP doesn't work.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sci-Fi (Europe)
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Lexx
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 21:00

Problem1: Missing episode details, should be as follows:

Thurs 4th April 21:00 "Viva Lexx Vegas" Episode 4.21
- REPEATED Mon 8th April 00:25

Thurs 11th April 21:00 "Trip" Episode 4.22
- REPEATED Mon 15th April 00:25

Thurs 18th April 21:00 "Lyekka vs. Japan" Episode 4.23
- REPEATED the Sun/Mon following

Thurs 25th April 21:00 "Yo Way Yo" Episode 4.24 (last in series)
- REPEATED the Sun/Mon following

Problem2: linked to problem1 - the Sunday night repeats aren't being detected and the 28-day rule isn't working. Just because you may not have the correct synopses doesn't mean that it's still Thursday with a repeat of that episode on Sunday night! There's no need to turn off the 28-day rule


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I know Tribune are working hard with the OADs - but there are 1,500 of 'The Bill' to do and 3.500 'Neighbours' - they have all the data but I guess it will take some time. *


Who in their right mind would use a "First Run Only" SP for these old shows? By its very nature, UK Gold is a repeat channel. Why do we need an accurate OAD for them at all?


----------



## OzSat

I personally like to see the year, but the full OAD means nothing to me if the year is not the current year.


----------



## Paj

But surely the emphasis should be on getting the first run system working correctly. Sure, it would be a nice touch but TiVo is not designed to be an archive of interesting facts and figures!


----------



## OzSat

But when old repeats with no current OAD are being setup with an OAD of today - then the repeats need correcting asap.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: Fear Factor 
Time/Date of airing: 2/4/2002 - 21:00 

Tonight's episode has the same episode description as last weeks, as does next weeks. On the assumption that Sky are not repeating the same programme 3 weeks in a row this must be wrong. Meanwhile season passes fail to pick it up under the 28 day rule.


----------



## BrianHughes

> _Originally posted by BrianHughes _
> *Postcode: BT15 5DZ
> NTL Digital
> RTE1
> 
> The channel is out by 1 hr for the whole of the coming week. It looks like some snafu with the change to summer time. It is affecting every program on the channel.
> 
> ie a program which is actually on at 9pm is shown as starting at 10pm. *


I've just checked this again, hoping that a download would have corrected this but it is still wrong for the whole week of data that is available. A few more examples:

Every day the Angelus is shown as 7pm (as we all know the Angelus is at 6pm - by definition!).

The 6'O clock news is at 7.01pm every day and the 1 O'Clock news is at 2pm.

This is really annoying as it is recording totally the wrong things and causing clashes with programmes on other channels.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Postcode: AL3
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Sky One
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: Fear Factor
> Time/Date of airing: 2/4/2002 - 21:00
> 
> Tonight's episode has the same episode description as last weeks, as does next weeks. On the assumption that Sky are not repeating the same programme 3 weeks in a row this must be wrong. Meanwhile season passes fail to pick it up under the 28 day rule. *


If it helps, this weeks was the one that aired March 4th in the US.


----------



## [email protected]

MTV Dance on Sky Digital is only broadcast between 7pm and 6am. TiVo keeps recording 2 hours of blank EPG screen for me!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *MTV Dance on Sky Digital is only broadcast between 7pm and 6am. TiVo keeps recording 2 hours of blank EPG screen for me!  *


The best bits 

There are quite a few channels with this problem


----------



## stevebax

Postcode: SK11
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV Granada
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Forsyte Saga
Time/Date of airing: 7/4/2002 - 21:00 (and weekly thereafter)

Description, actor list etc is for the original Black and White series - this is a brand new production


----------



## the_hut

Don't know why but my season pass for Survivor failed last night, having worked the previous two weeks. Looking at the upcoming episodes for the seasons pass said "No forthcoming episodes."

Went to the "pick programmes to record" menu and typed in Survivor - hey presto it was listed. Set up a second season pass and now it should record the repeat on Saturday.

very annoying, though.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by Paj _
> *This programme's description is the same as the showing of "Tomorrow's World Live Lab" from the 28th of March ("the single pedal car"). There is another showing of "Tomorrow's World Live Lab" on Wednesday the 3rd ("the horse whip which lets you know if it's been over-used"), so maybe this will be a repeat of that show instead?
> *


Stand down Tribune! After checking I found that this WAS a repeat of the old episode ("pedal car"). It does feature signing for the hard of hearing, so I suppose the different title is OK. It would be nice if the description mentioned the sign language though.


----------



## Paj

Postcode: HD9
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101 
Programme Name: When Louis Met Max Clifford
Time/Date of airing: 4/4/2002 2.40 am

This was actually a repeat showing of "Louis Theroux's Weird Weekends", about Asian marriage agencies. It also featured sign language for the hard of hearing. The Sky EPG was correct. Do the BBC not pass on information about these signed programmes?


----------



## sanderton

> It also featured sign language for the hard of hearing. The Sky EPG was correct. Do the BBC not pass on information about these signed programmes? [/B]


It would be useful if the sign language versions were flagged in some way - it's happened to me a couple of times that TiVo has chosen a late night alternate rather than prime time to record a programme, which has then had half the screen obscured by the signer.

A great service, but I'd rather be able to choose the full screen version!

No idea how you'd implement that though..


----------



## da33431

That MTV Dance problem really annoys me too!! It's the only MTV channel that doesn't have correct listings - very poor as I'd like to have Season Passes to shows like Fresh Tracks and I Got Mashed In...


----------



## sanderton

Channel: BBC 1/2
Date: Suday
Programme: Rugby

Just saw this on Digital Spy, son't know if it's in the scheduke yet:




BBC One to show Six Nations decider
Posted on Thursday, 4th April 2002 at 13:11 BST by Neil Wilkes
BBC One is to screen England's potential Six Nations Championship decider in Rome this Sunday, April 7.

Sunday games are normally broadcast on BBC Two, but the Corporation is to break with tradition and switch to BBC One, where it will air after the EastEnders Omnibus finishes at 2.25pm. The game will begin at 3pm, and the programme will run through until 5.05pm.


----------



## deshepherd

Postcode: BS6
Provider: Telewest digital
Channel: BBC4
Date: Fridays and Staurdays weekly (I think)
Program: The DVD Collection

Same program is broadcast 2 or 3 times over the weekend and despite seeming to have the same description I'm finding that a season pass is picking up more than one of the progs.


----------



## AENG

About the late-night repeats of programmes with signing for the deaf (hard of hearing?). Sanderton mentioned it last. Several times it's saved the day for me when there has been a prime-time clash with a wish-list or SP. Knowing in advance about the signing would be nice but I wouldn't welcome any additional action being needed to get it to record. The gesticulating foreground figure is a bit distracting but I'd rather put up with that than miss the programme altogether.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *About the late-night repeats of programmes with signing for the deaf (hard of hearing?). Sanderton mentioned it last. Several times it's saved the day for me when there has been a prime-time clash with a wish-list or SP. Knowing in advance about the signing would be nice but I wouldn't welcome any additional action being needed to get it to record. The gesticulating foreground figure is a bit distracting but I'd rather put up with that than miss the programme altogether. *


Agreed, wasn't suggesting they should not record. Of course if you are a deaf TiVo owner, you'd like to know which ones had signing too!

I suspect this would require a siftware change for an option along the lines of First Run ("Record Signed Versions also"), so won't ever happen, unless they have the same thing in the States.


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: Sky Sports 1
Date: Sundays first show 10.30am
Program: Jimmy Hill's Sunday supplement
Problem: Tivo is recording second showing on season pass, this showing is always a repeat of the first.


----------



## geecross

Postcode: SK14
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: Channel 4 
Date: Saturday April 6th 
Program: Third Watch 
Problem: This is a double episode but only one listed - timings are incorrect.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: E4
> Channel Number: 205
> Programme Name: Ally McBeal
> Time/Date of airing: Tue 16th Apr 21:00
> Problem: OAD is wrong
> 
> Episode is "One Hundred Tears Away", Series 5 epno 510. It's a First Run. OAD listed in guide is 20th Oct 1997 and so a First Run SP doesn't work. *


Correction, sorry - Episode is "One Hundred Years" - "One Hundred *Tears Away*" is a Season 1 episode).

TiVo is listing the Season 1 episode along with its Season 1 OAD (note: Digiguide also has this error).

Problem 2: The repeat showing on Wed 17th at 01:05 is missing from TiVo's data.

The 3rd and 4th showings of this episode on Sun 21st and Mon 22nd look ok.


----------



## Brownedger

Tribune need to get the Masters golf coverage next week on the BBC sorted out, Season Passes won't record the sessions because BBC start on BBC 2 then switch to BBC 1 at approx. 10.30pm for remaining Live coverage, Tivo thinks this is a repeat recording and will only record ONE session and not the other under this 28 day rule.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> Tribune need to get the Masters golf coverage next week on the BBC sorted out, Season Passes won't record the sessions because BBC start on BBC 2 then switch to BBC 1 at approx. 10.30pm for remaining Live coverage, Tivo thinks this is a repeat recording and will only record ONE session and not the other under this 28 day rule.


SPs will not work across channels - but it should work if you use a Wishlist.


----------



## Brownedger

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *SPs will not work across channels - but it should work if you use a Wishlist. *


I know ONE season pass doesn't but i have TWO set, one on each channel and still it doesn't intend to record all sessions because of 28 day rule, Tivo thinks the other session is a repeat of the first, when in fact it is a seemless continuation of Live coverage split over TWO channels.

As i said they need to get it sorted, this is happenning regularly with other TWO part shows.


----------



## geecross

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation on Living (Sky Digital)- incorrect episode listings for this week only. Season Passes will not record the episodes for next week under 28-day rule.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl 
Channel Name: BBC4
Channel Number: 127 
Programme Name: Whole Schedule
Time/Date of airing: From 14th April

Next week's BBC4 schedule, which only arrived last night, is a complete shambles, and bears little relationship with actual programmes.

Saturday (13th) looks right.

From Sunday nearly every programme is wrong, with very few programmes even being listed.

Examples:

Sunday 8pm - to be announced
Sunday 9pm - to be announced
Sunday 10 pm - to be announced.


Monday 9pm - to be announced
Monday 10pm - to be announced
Monday 10:10pm - Movie (which is correct but a name might prove useful!)

The same pattern continues the rest of the week.


----------



## mrtickle

note that BBC4 is on 161, not 106 - to confuse BBC4 with Sky One is rather insulting to BBC4


----------



## Richardr

Or 127 here - corrected above, thanks.

It still seems to me that in the past few weeks Tribune have been using a draft schedule for BBC, and are not always getting around to updating it when the actual schedule is released.


----------



## ALanJay

Sky DIgital England
Driven C4
all episodes have no episode info so both Thursday and Monday (am - the repeat) are recorded. 28 Day rule not being applied.


----------



## barney

PostCode: B98
Transmitter: Lichfield
Channel: Channel 5 (UHF 37)
Date: Monday 8th April @ 20:00

5th Gear - no program synopsis. Repeated on Tuesday 9th April @ 19:00 but not marked as repeat.

Similarly for the following weeks show. (and so on?)


----------



## duncan418

NTL Digital (Ex CWC)
Channel 111 - Living
All Days

For ex-CWC Ntl customers this channel finishes broadcasting at midnight, but guide data does not reflect this so I keep getting hours of Front Row previews instead of CSI.


----------



## doubledrat

Can we have some assurance from tribune that the issues raised here are actually dealt with? Otherwise we're pi**ing into the wind somewhat. The evidence seems to suggest that they're taking no notice whatsoever.

(already reported a previous week) BOX OFFICE AMERICA the repeat showing is *STILL* being recorded as well as the first showing that week

(already reported a previous week) CYBERNET the repeat showing is *STILL* being recorded as well as the first showing that week

also, CYBERNET had an OAD of 1997. Quite impressive seeing as they were reviewing the xbox - and I thought cybernet was behind the times!

"When Louis met Max Clifford" was actually an old "Louis Theroux's weird weekend"


----------



## barney

PostCode: B98 
Transmitter: Sutton Coldfield
Channel: BBC1 (UHF 46) 
Date: Friday 12th April @ 21:30 

Blackadder II - Episode incorrectly listed as series 2 episode 2 - Heads. Should be series 2 episode 1 - Bells.

This is causing the real episode 2 to not be recorded as part of a season pass.


----------



## sammoj

> _Originally posted by doubledrat _
> *Can we have some assurance from tribune that the issues raised here are actually dealt with? Otherwise we're pi**ing into the wind somewhat. The evidence seems to suggest that they're taking no notice whatsoever.
> 
> (already reported a previous week) BOX OFFICE AMERICA the repeat showing is STILL being recorded as well as the first showing that week
> 
> (already reported a previous week) CYBERNET the repeat showing is STILL being recorded as well as the first showing that week
> 
> also, CYBERNET had an OAD of 1997. Quite impressive seeing as they were reviewing the xbox - and I thought cybernet was behind the times!
> 
> "When Louis met Max Clifford" was actually an old "Louis Theroux's weird weekend" *


Must admit I have given up reporting guide problems. The current data has become a complete joke.

I have no idea what happened to "The Forsyte Saga" on Sunday - set up a season pass, next sundays is there, history told me it had been removed from the guide data. Went to check and there it was for 9pm on the previous Sunday BUT the description had been removed. The cast list are mostly dead as well as they have the original cast members listed!

I have given up with Top Gear GTI, which records ALL 4 showings of the same program, even though it clearly shows it within the last 28 days.

It must be data and not software that is causing this........

Come on Tribune, are you still there - are you allowed to comment or not?

JS


----------



## AENG

I know it's hard to maintain the motivation to report errors when there's no sign that anybody is reading the posts. But please let's keep it up.

Sooner or later (surely?) SOMEONE will cotton on to the fact that without good guide data TiVo is cr*p product not even a useful shape as a door-stop. I love my TiVo (don't we all?) and believe every home should have one (or 13  ) I desperately want it to be commercially successful in the UK but can't see it happening with its USP as compromised as this.


----------



## GarySargent

Speak for yourself - I have very few guide data problems. You lot watch too much American trash


----------



## mrtickle

From now on I'll be keeping records of how often I've re-reported various errors, to better track how they are performing.

BTW the Louis Theroux programme being an old Weekend one and not the Max Clifford ep - digiguide had the same error.


----------



## doubledrat

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Speak for yourself - I have very few guide data problems. You lot watch too much American trash  *


I seem to remember that cybernet is in your list - doesn't tivo record repeats every week for you too?


----------



## GDPurcocks

Postcode:WR14
Service: Aerial
Channel 4 on channel 50
Andromeda/Stargate SG1
16:50-19:30 7th April

Guide showed. Andromeda followed by Stargate followed by Smallville.
In fact it was scheduled as Andromeda/Stargate(last of old series)/Stargate (new series). There was no Smallville.
The order was changed at the last minute but my weekly TV Guide printed on Friday shows as above.
This also happened the week before with the Tivo Guide showing
Andromeda/Time Team/Smallville when in fact Andromeda was after Time Team. Again no Smallville. Again it was correct in my TV Guide.

So neither of the above were last minute changes.


----------



## GDPurcocks

Postcode WR14:Aerial:BBC2 on channel 40
British Touring Cars at 13:45 on 6th April

Correctly timed but categorised as Sport/Racing rather than Sport/Motor Racing so not picked up by my Wish List. In fact not sure what category Racing is as this is not something I have seen in the Wish list.


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by doubledrat _
> *
> 
> I seem to remember that cybernet is in your list - doesn't tivo record repeats every week for you too?  *


Don't normally find time to watch that - its on my "C" list


----------



## Tom123

*E4 error*

Service: SkyDigital England
Channel: E4 (ch 205)
Date: thursday 18th april 
Time: 9pm - 11 pm
prog: Friends/ER

TiVo-Listing: 09.00-09.30 Friends (new episode)
09.30-10.30 ER (new episode)

actual listing:09-10.00 Friends double bill (both new episodes)
10-11.00 ER (new episode)


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by GDPurcocks _
> *Guide showed. Andromeda followed by Stargate followed by Smallville.
> In fact it was scheduled as Andromeda/Stargate(last of old series)/Stargate (new series). There was no Smallville.
> The order was changed at the last minute but my weekly TV Guide printed on Friday shows as above.
> This also happened the week before with the Tivo Guide showing
> Andromeda/Time Team/Smallville when in fact Andromeda was after Time Team. Again no Smallville. Again it was correct in my TV Guide.
> 
> So neither of the above were last minute changes. *


But fairly late as Radio Times was wrong, too.


----------



## bobg

kt3
itv digital
itv1car

the forsyte saga - sundays at 8
season pass created for the episode on the 7th April does not catch the episode on the 14th. The description does not refer to this new series but the series 30? years ago.


----------



## groovyclam

Service: SkyDigital
Channel: E4 (ch 205) 
Date: thursday 18th april onwards

The whole of E4 listings for the latter half of April need checking - schedules are wrong ( e.g. Thursday 18th - should actually have double episode of new Friends from 9pm-10pm with ER shifted later to 10pm )

None of the ER episodes for the latter half of April have the correct episode data.

E4 have obviously changed the April schedules - Trubine need to check for new E4 data.


----------



## GarySargent

Service: ITV Digital
Channel: ITV1 (ITV1YOR CH3)
Date: Wed 17 Apr 2002 21:00

Survivor was due to not be recorded under the 28 day rule. This is a new episode.

The episode on Sat 13 Apr 23:45 is a repeat but this is set to record and was not dismissed due to the 28 day rule.

So that Sat show needs marking as a repeat of the previous Wed show, and the Wed show is always a new show.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Tom123 _
> *E4 error
> 
> Service: SkyDigital England
> Channel: E4 (ch 205)
> Date: thursday 18th april
> Time: 9pm - 11 pm
> prog: Friends/ER
> 
> TiVo-Listing: 09.00-09.30 Friends (new episode)
> 09.30-10.30 ER (new episode)
> 
> actual listing:09-10.00 Friends double bill (both new episodes)
> 10-11.00 ER (new episode) *


This is also the case for me, here in West Yorkshire.

- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: TW AD
- Channel Name: E4
- Channel Number: 144

Incidently, DigiGuide has these listed correctly


----------



## Tom123

*And here's another "Friends" warning:*

Service: SkyDigital England
Date: today Friday, 12th april
Channel: E4 (ch205)
Prog: Friends

TiVo-Listing: 6.30pm Friends (repeat of last night's episode)
8.30pm Friends (repeat of 5pm showing of old episode)

Actually shown at 6.30 was a repeat of the 5pm showing of an old episode. 
*The repeat of last nights new episode will be shown at 8.30pm!*

So you better be double-checking your ToDo-lists.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Tom123 _
> *The repeat of last nights new episode will be shown at 8.30pm!*
> So you better be double-checking your ToDo-lists.


Just tried to watch it. Thought there was somthing odd! Will watch (or maybe record!) at 20:30

To keep on-topic this also applies to TWAD in Yorkshire!! To be fair, I think this was more a foul*-up at E4 - eg wrong tape in the machine or whatever - rather than a listings problem!

(I did try to put "c o c k-up" but it got *'d out by the system!)


----------



## Tom123

I think you are right. Even the E4 website has it wrong.
Odd though: Sky's EPG shows the correct program info....

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Richardr

Sky Digital
Channel 464
Name - Digital Classics Tv

The schedule via TIVO bears no relation to the programmes actually broadcast.

The programmes broadcast are on

http://www.digitalclassics.tv/schedule.pasp


----------



## topbanana

A few more:

Postcode: AB10
Source: Analogue Terrestial

Channel: 22 - BBC2SCO 
Time&Date: Fri 12/4 9:30pm - 10:00pm
Guide Data: Blackadder II
Broadcast: Vicar of Dibley

Channel: 22 - BBC2SCO 
Time&Date: Fri 13/4 1:15am - 02:00apm
Guide Data: Robot Wars Extreme
Broadcast: Buffy the Vampire Stuffer


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Tom123 _
> *I think you are right. Even the E4 website has it wrong.
> Odd though: Sky's EPG shows the correct program info....
> *


I suspect that there are financial penalties if the data that broadcasters send to Sky for the EPG is incorrect. Out of 6 souces of listings (including 3 direct from the BBC), only 1 had correct listings for BBC on the evening that the Queen Mum died. That source was the Sky EPG...


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *
> 
> I suspect that there are financial penalties if the data that broadcasters send to Sky for the EPG is incorrect. Out of 6 souces of listings (including 3 direct from the BBC), only 1 had correct listings for BBC on the evening that the Queen Mum died. That source was the Sky EPG... *


I would have thought that a "Royal Obit" would been an exceptional circumstance and therefore not subject to this. BICBW!


----------



## mrtickle

It was just an example of how accurate that Sky EPG is turning out to be, even in the most arduous conditions. I'm convinced it's because of the financial penalties and/or direct links to the broadcaster's playout systems.

Personally, if in future the Sky EPG disagrees with every other source of listings, the alarm bells will be ringing at chez mrtickle!


----------



## OzSat

The BBC have full control over their own EPG information on digital satellite - so if a change is required, it can be done instantly by them.


----------



## topbanana

> _Originally posted by topbanana _
> *A few more:
> 
> Postcode: AB10
> Source: Analogue Terrestial
> 
> Channel: 22 - BBC2SCO
> Time&Date: Fri 12/4 9:30pm - 10:00pm
> Guide Data: Blackadder II
> Broadcast: Vicar of Dibley
> 
> Channel: 22 - BBC2SCO
> Time&Date: Fri 13/4 1:15am - 02:00apm
> Guide Data: Robot Wars Extreme
> Broadcast: Buffy the Vampire Stuffer *


Also:

Channel: 22 - BBC2SCO 
Time&Date: Sat 13/4 3:35pm - 4:00pm
Guide Data: Malcolm in the Middle
Broadcast: Golf

I suspect the whole of BBC2SCO is being listed as some other flavour of BBC, nothing else seems to line up properly in my EPG data either. Has anyone seen a channel be accidentally replaced with the contents of another before now ?


----------



## mrtickle

Indeed - apologies if I didn't make it clear.


----------



## earthling

- Postcode TW9
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Telewest
- Channel Name E4
- Channel Number 144
- Programme Name Friends
- Time/Date of airing Friday 12 April 2002 18:30
- Problem encountered Different episode broadcast to what TiVo had in listings guide. Please ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ianl

provider:analogcable
channel: QVC
time: saturday night 3.30am
program : big boys toys
actual program : somethging to do with kitchen appliances


----------



## GarySargent

Provider: NTL Digital
Channel: BRAVOD 406
Time: Sat and Sun 9pm (and repeated later in each night)
Program: Combat Missions

This has a generic description so each episode is recorded - the late night repeat ones shouldn't be. There are two new episodes at 9pm each Sat and Sun.

More alarmingly, the generic description has changed and includes a spoiler as to what will happen towards the end of this competion show. I now know part of the outcome 
The description also says "In a special two-hour edition" but this weeks episodes were only one hour long.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by earthling _
> *- Postcode TW9
> - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Telewest
> - Channel Name E4
> - Channel Number 144
> - Programme Name Friends
> - Time/Date of airing Friday 12 April 2002 18:30
> - Problem encountered Different episode broadcast to what TiVo had in listings guide. Please ensure it doesn't happen again. *


This has alreqady been noted. We think it was an E4 problem, not a listings problem. ie someone put the wrong tape in or something!

(BTW, yes, I KNOW they don't use tapes anymore and it's all automated, etc, but I couldn't think how else to explain it  )


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: Sun 21st April 18:30
Problem: OAD is wrong

Episode is "Bart Wants What It Wants", DABF06. It's a First Run. OAD listed in guide is 17th Feb 2002 and so a First Run SP doesn't work.

This is the 2nd new Simpsons episode in a row where the First Run has failed for the UK - it was the same problem two weeks ago (which I also reported in plenty of time, but it wasn't fixed). In fact it's only worked ONCE for the Simpsons.


----------



## rasheed

Two notes:

-It is rare in the US to have visual (hand) signing on shows (very occassionally). It seems to be assumed that if a person knows sign, they know how to read. So, practically all recorded shows are Closed Captioned (which is text-based). You cannot do a selection based on CC in the US TiVo either.

-Fear Factor in the US usually doesn't have episode guide data. It is generic and a SP just records every episode. Only when 'celebrities' appear on the show is there sometimes a description/OAD/episode number in the show. Otherwise, nada (no OAD, ep. number or description).

Rasheed


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by rasheed _
> *Fear Factor in the US usually doesn't have episode guide data. It is generic and a SP just records every episode. Only when 'celebrities' appear on the show is there sometimes a description/OAD/episode number in the show. Otherwise, nada (no OAD, ep. number or description). *


That would be better than the situation here quoted above where a combination of the wrong description and OAD, repeated for three weeks, and isepisode=true meaning that the 28 day rule would hvae prevented three weeks of recordings.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected] _
> *MTV Dance on Sky Digital is only broadcast between 7pm and 6am. TiVo keeps recording 2 hours of blank EPG screen for me!  *


This has now been corrected although it does say "SIGN ON" for 9am!!!


----------



## iankb

*Holiday* on *BBC1* via *Sky* has started a new Season Pass series for this week only.

i.e. Last week and next week are on the original series.

Ian.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8 
Service Provider: Terrestial Analogue 
Channel Name: ITV1CEN (ITV1 Central) 
Channel Number: 61 
Prog Name: Many 
Time/Date of Airing: Various

It appears that the listings that were updated over the weekend for ITV1 Central are in fact from ITV1 Granada's data. The following are the errors I have noticed, but there may be many others:

Sat 20/04
1240-1245 Granada News and Weather

Sun 21/04
1355-1400 Granada News and Weather

Mon 22/04 through to Fri 26/04 inclusive 
1800-1825 Granada Reports

All of the above should be Central News and Weather (or slight variants of that title).

The Central News and Weather listings are correct up to and including Friday 19th April.

This has happened before, reported 5th February 2002 (post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=345761#post345761 )

Can something be done to stop this re-occurring?


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Service Provider: Terrestial Analogue 
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 54
Prog Name: World Cup Rally
Time/Date of Airing: Sun 21st April 2002, 1900-1930


Should be "World Rally" so season pass can pick it up (cf Fri 19/4 1930-2000 and Sat 20/4 1900-2000 which work properly).


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8 
Service Provider: Terrestial Analogue 
Channel Name: BBC2M
Channel Number: 64
Prog Name: Shooting Stars!
Time/Date of Airing: Monday 15th April 2002, 2100-2130

OAD is shown as 8th April (I think - well, a previous week's date) even though this is a first showing on BBC2 so this won't record due to the 28 day rule. I know it's too late for Tribune to fix, but a warning to users that you may need to manually force this episode to record.


----------



## njkmoore

Postcode: EC1
Service Provider: Digital Cable, Telewest
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 132
Prog Name: Roseanne
Time/Date of Airing: 18:30

TiVo repeated tries to record Roseanne while the Paramount Comedy channel is off air, at least it is on my service.


----------



## njkmoore

Postcode: EC1
Service Provider: Digital Cable, Telewest
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 132
Prog Name: Spin City/ Dharma and Greg
Time/Date of Airing: 21:00

TiVo hasn't yet spotted the schedule change that has replaced Spin City with Dharma and Greg.


----------



## doogie

> _Originally posted by njkmoore _
> *Postcode: EC1
> Service Provider: Digital Cable, Telewest
> Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
> Channel Number: 132
> Prog Name: Spin City/ Dharma and Greg
> Time/Date of Airing: 21:00
> 
> TiVo hasn't yet spotted the schedule change that has replaced Spin City with Dharma and Greg. *


Same on Sky Digital


----------



## seejayou

Postcode: LS8
Service Provider: Digital Cable, NTL 
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 144 
Prog Name: Dawsons Creek
Time/Date of Airing: 3:45PM 16/4 Tivo listing has this as 4PM


----------



## OzSat

WWFE Backlash is to be shown live at 1am on Sunday night/Monday morning (21st/22nd April) on Sky Digital channel 770 (and on cable).

It will also repeat every four hours from 4pm on Monday.

This is not currently listing on TiVo - but then Sky do not seem to have published the schedules for it!


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1
Service Provider: TW AD
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 144 
1.
Prog Name: Friends
Time/Date of Airing: 8:30pm 16/4 Tivo EPG has episode listed as "The One With The Free Porn". DigiGuide lists as "The One With Rachel's New Dress", as does the E4 web site.

2. 
Prog Name: "Ally McBeal"
Time/Date of Airing: 9:00pm 16/4 Tivo EPG has episode listed as "One Hundred Tears Away, and billed as a Series 1 episode. It is, in fact, "One Hundred Tears" and is S5E10. I can see the confusion, as there IS a S1 ep called "One Hundred Tears". ALSO, the repeat at 1:05am is not listed. Instead, "So Graham Norton" appears at 1.10pm.


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: C4 
Channel Number: 104 
Prog Name: World Cup Rally
Time/Date of Airing: 20/4 7pm 21/4 7pm

The programme title is incorrect. It should be "World Rally" (Or more accurately World Rally Championship) with ObjID 318515/-1. World Cup Rally is a different programme altogether (ObjID 181697/-1 ?).

The listings on S4C (at later times) are correct.

_Could someone explain these ObjIDs and SeriesID etc. please? If I understood them better I might be able to make more constructive comments._


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: Sky Sports 1
Channel Number: 401 
Prog Name: Ford Rugby Union Live
Time/Date of Airing: Friday 7.30


Shown as "Ringside" on TiVo, this is an extra live rugby union match which has been added late.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: ITV (LWT and other regions)
Channel Number: 103 
Prog Name: Soccer saturday
Time/Date of Airing: 21/4/2002 - about 2pm

In the LWT, Anglia and Central regions tomorrow programmes have changed to show different live football games, all kick-off 2pm. This change is not in the TIVO schedules, at least for LWT which is the region I get.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1 
Service Provider: TW AD 
Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 135
Prog Name: Sliders
Time/Date of Airing: 2/5/02 @ 2100 & 4/5/02 @ 1800
Episode Name "Summer Of Love"

This episode has a date of 2002. This is wrong. Can't remember the actual production dates, but it was around the late 90's.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: various, see below
Problem: OAD is wrong

Today's First Run episode (previously reported) has been fixed, thanks. The next one, "The Lastest Gun in the West" on Sunday 5th May 18:30 is also correct.

However it has now flipped over the other way - there are some old repeats being wrongly marked as First Run 

These are:

Sun 5th May 18:00 "A Tale of Two Springfields"
Sun 5th May 19:30 "HOMR"
Tue 7th May 19:00 "New Kids on the Blecch"

None of them are "First Runs" on Sky One.


----------



## mooky

Postcode: B31
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV 
Channel Number: 103 
Programme Name: Forsythe Saga
Time/Date of airing: 21/4/ 
Problem: Season Pass broken. Was correctly recording episodes up to Last night (21/4) when last nights episode was not. Season pass reported no upcoming episodes, even though it was on at 9pm on 103.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service Provider: ntl:home
Channel Name: ITV Sport Select 
Channel Number: 111 
Prog Name: The Big Match
Time/Date of Airing: 24/4/2002 - 7:30pm

The Arsenal v West Ham game tomorrow night is not showing in the listings.

(For Sky Digital users it does show up under Premiership Plus, but isn't shown for ntl cable viewers.)


----------



## JonMace

Postcode: BR3
Service Provider: ntl:home 
Channel Name: Sky one
Channel Number: 30
Prog Name: Stargate SG-1
Time/Date of Airing: weekdays 11.30am

Appearing as 1st run when the episodes are very old repeats


----------



## richard plumb

Postcode: BN1
Service Provider: ITV Digital
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number: 5
Prog Name: 5th Gear
Time/Date of Airing: Mondays 8pm, repeated Tuesday 7.30pm

Program descriptions not changed for two weeks. Resulted in recording not being scheduled as it thinks its the same episode it has already recorded.


----------



## ALanJay

Service Provider: Sky Digital (England)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 
Prog Name: Friends 


Some episodes now appearing as 1st run but I think they are not the current series - not that the OAD is changed from the original US version it is extermly hard to tell.

Also on this front also noticed the Stargate first runs which aren't.

Also the episodes of CSI on Living TV have a OAD of the current date yet they are a previous season - not sure what this is supposed to do as I don't know if Living have repeated them before or will do so again?


----------



## earthling

Service Provider: Telewest Active Digital 
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 
Prog Name: Friends 

Some episodes now appearing as 1st run but they are not the current series. TiVo is now recording all old Series 7 episodes, which HAVE been shown before on E4. 

Please only give Series 8 a 2002 date.


----------



## martinh4

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: UK Gold
Channel Number: 
Prog Name: The Bill

Repeats of The Bill on UK Gold are listed as 2002 when they are repeats from late 90's

Martin


----------



## mrtickle

So many programmes are now crying wolf with First Runs. What's going on?


----------



## earthling

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *So many programmes are now crying wolf with First Runs. What's going on? *


Here here! TiVo, what are you on?


----------



## GMC

The listings for Sir Arthur Connan Doyle's The Lost World on SciFi are totally inadequate since no episode details are given. Even the limited information already shown is incorrect. 

Titles of episodes being broadcast should be included thus preventing the Tivo from trying to record the same episode twice (ie Friday and Sunday).


----------



## Kevin Harrison

Please sort out the fun runs correctly. I am getting Tivo trying to record all series 7 of friends and numerous Simpson episodes.

Kev Harrison.


----------



## woody

TA20
Sky Digital
SkyPremier 1
301
Where The Money Is
20.00 29/04/2002
Wrong program listed. Should read The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## rychard

postcode EX7 0BJ
provider: terrestial aerial
programme: BBC2 - no programmes shown for Tuesdays - only the generic BBC2 2-hour slots starting at 2:00 am and ending at 12:am
this has been going on since the software update finally got to me.
BBC2 is my favourite channel, too!


----------



## dmchapman

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: CBeebies
Channel Number: 622
Prog Name: All programs

A season pass for anything on Cbeebies records *all* episodes even though everything on the channel is repeated 3 times a day.

This has been reported here 2 months ago and reported to CS a month ago.

Nothing has improved. *please * can this be looked at as it makes the whole idea of keeping x episodes pointless.

Also, the program details for "come outside", "tweenies" and "Bob the builder" are wrong every single day - less of an issue but still annoying!

The correct data is available on the bbc website a week in advance...

Darren


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl: Leicestershire
- C4
- 104
- V Graham Norton
- Nightly Mon-Fri from 6/5 11:05pm
- All shows each night are shown as the same episode, so no option to set a season pass, and if I try to create an autorecording wish list only the first one will record even if placed No 1 in the Season Pass Manager.


----------



## Richardr

Because of the addition of football tonight:

ITV1 shows the football - and this is on TIVO

C5 reschedules to put a film against the football and this is not on TIVO.

Per Radio Times C5 tonight is:

8:00pm Film: Airspeed
9:35pm Film: True Crime - was 9:00pm
12:00am Out There 
12:30am La Femme Nikita - was 12:25am
1:20am NFL Europe - was 1:15am
1:45am NHL Ice Hockey Live - was 1:40am
4:05am NHL Ice Hockey Replay - was 4:00am

Post Mortem, Arrest and Trial and and Amputee Admirers will no longer be shown.


----------



## Jules

> _Originally posted by rychard _
> *postcode EX7 0BJ
> provider: terrestial aerial
> programme: BBC2 - no programmes shown for Tuesdays - only the generic BBC2 2-hour slots starting at 2:00 am and ending at 12:am
> this has been going on since the software update finally got to me.
> BBC2 is my favourite channel, too! *


My postcode is TN5, and I've been suffering from this problem on Mondays too (for the last 3 weeks). Please sort it out!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *C5 reschedules to put a film against the football and this is not on TIVO.
> 
> Per Radio Times C5 tonight is:
> 
> 8:00pm Film: Airspeed
> *


Didn't know about the fooltball, but I was just going to mention this Film.

TWAD, WF1.


----------



## dallardice

Channel 4 104
Sky Digital
N1
Monday 6 May - Friday 10 May
"V Graham Norton"

This programme is being listed on TiVo as a one-off, repeated each day. It is actually a nightly series. At present TiVo does not offer the opportunity to Book a Season Pass, and an AR Wishlist will not record the programmes from Tue - Fri.


----------



## bounderboy

Postcode: ST5 
Service Provider: ITV Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 5 
Channel Number: 5 
Prog Name: 5th Gear 
Time/Date of Airing: Mondays 8pm, repeated Tuesday 7.30pm 

Program descriptions not changed for two weeks. Resulted in recording not being scheduled as it thinks its the same episode it has already recorded.


----------



## JonMace

Postcode: BR3 
Service Provider: ntl:home 
Channel Name: Sky one 
Channel Number: 30 
Prog Name: Stargate SG-1 
Time/Date of Airing: weekdays 11.30am 

Appearing as 1st run when the episodes are very old repeats


----------



## mouseymousey

Postcode: RG1
Service Provider: ntl digital 
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number: 105
Prog Name: 5th Gear
Time/Date of Airing: 7th May 7pm

Duration is listed as 35 minutes, should be 30.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 
Service Provider: SkyD
Channel Name: Bravo
Channel Number: Erm
Prog Name: Babylon 5
Time/Date of Airing: 8pm weekdays

Supposed to have recorded B5, actually got some combat gameshow. TiVo guide data is showing B5 every night at 3pm/8pm/5am; DigiGuide shows only 3pm/5am. Bravo website seems to be wrong!


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 
Service Provider: SkyD 
Channel Name: Sky Sports 3
Channel Number: 403
Prog Name: Ford Rugby Union Live
Time/Date of Airing: 7.30pm Friday 3rd May

An additional live rugby game (Leeds vs Harlequins) is not showing on TiVo.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 
Service Provider: SkyD 
Channel Name: CBeebies
Channel Number: 
Prog Name: All
Time/Date of Airing: All

Still no proper episode data, so SPs don't work properly.

Dear US listing chums - CBeebies is a major channel from the BBC available FTA on all digital platforms. It is not an obscure minority channel. PLEASE get this sorted out!


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Dear US listing chums - CBeebies is a major channel from the BBC available FTA on all digital platforms. It is not an obscure minority channel. PLEASE get this sorted out! *


Umm, I'm sure the BBC would like to think that CBeebies is a "major channel" - but I think its pathetic ratings suggest it isn't - so far at least.

That's not to suggest that its season pass and EPG data shouldn't be sorted out of course. I thought the BBC was supposed to be committed to making TiVo listings work.

One "major channel from the BBC" is of course BBC Radio 4 - with its TV-style pre-planned programme schedule. This should be a much higher priority for Tribune. Nearly ten million people tune in each week to Radio 4. That's about 20% of the UK adult population.


----------



## mrtickle

Quite.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Discovery / Discovery+1
Channel Number: 551 / 552
Prog Name: Lagos Airport

This series is incorrectly identified as a one-off documentary, rather than a series. Hence it is not currently possible to set a season pass for this program...


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *
> 
> Umm, I'm sure the BBC would like to think that CBeebies is a "major channel" - but I think its pathetic ratings suggest it isn't - so far at least.
> 
> *


Most 2-5 year olds can't work the ratings box, so that's not too suprising!

I think you'll find most housholds with toddlers + digital have it on a LOT!!!!

From Media Guardian:

*
One in 20 toddlers in multichannel homes is tuning in to CBeebies's repeats of Bob the Builder, Tweenies and Bill and Ben.

....

CBeebies, however, achieved a 4.6% share among its core audience of housewives with children.

The pre-school channel's figure was three times that of its closest comparable rival - Nick Jnr - which had a 1.7% share.

*


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: 101 BBC1
Programme: Top of the Pops
Problem: TiVo keeps recording the Sunday morning repeat showing despite having recorded the first airing on Friday. Shouldn't the 28 day rule kick in?


----------



## 10203

Channel: BBC1
Time of airing: Sun 5/5 1:00pm
Programme: Afoot Again in the Past
Problem: Category is shown as 'Drama'. Something like 'Historical' would be closer.


----------



## streaky

Postcode: SS8 
Provider: SKY Digital 
Channel Name: QVC 
Channel number: 630 
Programme Name: Various 
Time/Date of airing: various 

Problem:

For the last 3 months all that has been displayed in the TV listings is QVC. This problem also occurs with all the other Shopping Channels apart from Bid-up TV. I have phoned customer services about this problem 4 times before. Each time a week has passed before the TV listings have been corrected, only for them to disapear a month later. The other-half is getting upset. When she is upset, I suffer 
 

Please somebody help me, and get these problems sorted once and for all  

THX


----------



## GarySargent

Maybe we could put you out of your misery - I thought I watched some rubbish - geez!


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> 
> From Media Guardian:
> 
> CBeebies, however, achieved a 4.6% share among its core audience of housewives with children.
> 
> * [/B]


I suppose a 4.6 share suggests that 95.4% of the "core audience of housewives with children" don't tune in.

Mind you I guess we could argue similar such points for many digital channels and we'd end up with hardly any listings. So CBeebies should have decent data ASAP.

But please let's have proper radio listings too.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Service Provider: BBC
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 7
Prog Name: Robot Wars

Tivo is treating the first showing at 7pm and the Repeat at 1am as separate programs, so I am getting two recordings of the same programme each day.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by streaky _
> *
> For the last 3 months all that has been displayed in the TV listings is QVC. This problem also occurs with all the other Shopping Channels apart from Bid-up TV. I have phoned customer services about this problem 4 times before. Each time a week has passed before the TV listings have been corrected,
> *


WHAT?! Corrected?!?! They are supplying listings for QVC, even some of the time?



> *
> only for them to disapear a month later. The other-half is getting upset. When she is upset, I suffer
> 
> 
> Please somebody help me, and get these problems sorted once and for all
> THX *


No way will I help! If you're getting listings for QVC I want Radio 4 listings NOW! This really takes the biscuit. No more excuses, TiVo!


----------



## GMC

Tivo is scheduled to record the same episode of The Practice on BBC Choice twice because there is no episode title indicated although an identical plot synopsis is there in the guide.

Tivo still has no episode details for Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Lost World on SciFi thus it is attempting to record the same episode twice.


----------



## andyjenkins

Has anyone mentioned MotorsTV on SkyD? Sky's EGP has full listings, let Tivo simply does the "motorstv, motorstv, motorstv" thing.


----------



## lisper

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Maybe we could put you out of your misery - I thought I watched some rubbish - geez!  *


Yep QVC still has no correct listings. For me, who's always trying to convince the wife that TIVO is so great, this is a pain (as we had a wishlist set up for Liz Earle !).

And before you all take the p*ss, TIVO has to cater for all tastes, not just those of us who watch Sport/BBC/SciFi etc, if it is truely to become a mass market system, which it is failing to do at the moment.

Mat


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by lisper _
> *
> 
> Yep QVC still has no correct listings. For me, who's always trying to convince the wife that TIVO is so great, this is a pain (as we had a wishlist set up for Liz Earle !).
> 
> And before you all take the p*ss, TIVO has to cater for all tastes, not just those of us who watch Sport/BBC/SciFi etc, if it is truely to become a mass market system, which it is failing to do at the moment.
> 
> Mat *


Agreed, and Fashion TV is another "female-orientated" channel without listings

But surely if we're getting detailed data for obscure channels like Extreme Sports, S4C2 and Channel Health - surely it's time for a huge channel like Radio 4 FM to have proper listings. It can't be that hard. The BBC compile Radio 4's TV-type schedule weeks in advance and they wouldn't need updating as they hardly ever change at the last minute.


----------



## irrelevant

I would like to see Radio 4 listings as well. Radio 2 as well; they sometimes have good comedy shows 

Do we need the TiVo to detect radio, and not bother recording the video signal at all, thus saving disc space?

QVC - the TiVo recorded one show for me based on a keyword wishlist couple of weeks ago - except it wasn't what was in the listing. some makeup show instead of Buffy collectors stuff. What a disappointment!


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- aerial and ntl:
- ITV Central
- 61 and 103
- All
- From 6am on Saturday 11th May
- Problem encountered

No guide data at all from this point forward for ITV Central via aerial or via ntl.


----------



## Tom123

Same goes for ITV Carlton/LWT via Sky


----------



## barney

WTF???

V Graham Norton 
- B98
- Terestrial UHF (Sutton Coldfield Transmitter)
- C4 
- 4 
- V Graham Norton 
- Nightly Mon-Fri from 13th May 11:05pm 
- 

Thanks for fixing the week 6th May, but the 13th may is really broken! The 13th may has two episodes listed (digiguide has one at 23:05) both are listed as "a chance to catch up" which is wrong. The eposide ID ends 000 which suggests a one off show, but IsEpisode is set to true, so only the first listing for 13th may will be picked up by a season pass

Following on, tuesday and wednesday have incorrect descriptions, IsEpisode true, but the episode number is wrong so they are not picked up by the season pass.
Thursday / Friday have IsEpisode False with an incorrect episode ID, but at least they are picked up by the season pass....

I think I've just gone mad...... wibble.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Tom123 _
> Same goes for ITV Carlton/LWT via Sky


ITV listings will appear with the Monday night update!


----------



## drider68

Postcode: BS9 (but applies to all postcodes)
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Film Four +1
Channel Number: 324
Programme Name: All programmes whose listing coversthe time interval 06:00-07:00
Time/Date of airing: Every day
Problem encountered:

Background - Film Four +1 (FF+1) normally shows programmes an hour later than Film Four (FF). For example if a programme is on FF from 02:00 to 03:30, it will also be on FF+1 between 03:00 and 04:30.

The listing errors I am reporting concern those programmes where at least *part* of their transmission occurs on FF between 05:00 and 06:00. These programmes are listed on the Tivo as being shown on FF+1 an hour later, but in fact they are not shown on FF+1 at all.

For example the Tivo listings for 8 May 2002 show "The Blue Kite" on FF from 03:15 to 06:00. This is correct. However, the listings also show the same programme on FF+1 from 04:15 to 07:00. This is incorrect as the programme is *not* shown on FF+1. This is confirmed by the Sky Digital EPG.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ITV listings will appear with the Monday night update! *


You are joking, aren't you? We'll have no ITV details for this weekend? Jeez, it's not as if it's a two-bit channel that no-one watches.


----------



## da33431

Postcode: CR0 (but applies to all postcodes) 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Attheraces, The Racing Channel
Channel Number: 418, 410
Programme Name: Every programme 
Time/Date of airing: Every day 
Problem encountered: Attheraces has no programme data at all, whilst The Racing Channel is using the incorrect 'old' data that was correct before May 1st. In fact The Racing Channel is scheduled to show racetracks that are now on Attheraces plus the American racing now starts at 5pm but is still showing as starting at 6pm. I know attheraces has just started but a fix would be most helpful!


----------



## doogie

Postcode: G51 (but applies to all postcodes)
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Third Rock From The Sun
Time/Date of airing: 13:30,20:30 Daily
Problem encountered: The first season which Paramount are now running does not have any episode data available, therefore both the 13:30 and the 20:30 repeat are being recorded by a season pass.


----------



## doogie

Postcode: G51 (but applies to all postcodes)
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Changing Rooms US: Trading Spaces
Time/Date of airing: 11:00 daily
Problem encountered: Episode data is listing this as programme Changing Rooms, episode "US: Trading Spaces" so the 28 day rule means this programme is only recorded once a month.

Digiguide lists this is a seperate programme title - "Changing Rooms US - Trading Spaces" and had episode specific data up until the start of this month.


----------



## ArwelP

Postcode: CW2
Service provider: ex-ITV Digital
Channel: ITV Sport Channel
Channel Number: 20
Problem: TiVo is showing programme schedule data for next week, despite the fact that the channel is closing down this weekend.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ArwelP _
> Postcode: CW2
> Service provider: ex-ITV Digital
> Channel: ITV Sport Channel
> Channel Number: 20
> Problem: TiVo is showing programme schedule data for next week, despite the fact that the channel is closing down this weekend.


*The reason being that ITV Sport Channel has released schedules for next week - but has not released any amendments to indicate it is closing.

Although a different department has confirmed the closure.*


----------



## grum

- Postcode 
- Service Provider: DTT (Pace FTA)
- Channel Name: Channel 4
- Channel Number: 4
- Programme Name: Channel 4 at the Races
- Time/Date of airing: 9,11,14,15th May 2002 1:35pm and 2:00pm 
- Problem encountered: Categorised under Sports/Auto. It's HORSE racing...


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 (but applies to all postcodes) 
Service Provider: Sky Digital + Cable operators
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205 
Programme Name: Graham Norton
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 21:00 and other times

The "Graham Norton" programme on E4 is incorrectly titled. The correct title is "E Graham Norton"

It is a companion show to the weeknightly "V Graham Norton" on Channel 4, showing the best bits of that programme from the last week.

"E Graham Norton" should also have its own season pass.

The *first Saturday* showing of "E Graham Norton" is a new episode and any further showings after the first Saturday show are repeats of that episode.


----------



## bignoise

Service Provider: NTL analogue cable
Channel Name: SCIEU
Channel Number: 03 

Seems to be a hole in the guide data - after 'The Hunger' at 12.30am on Thu 23/5, the next programme is 'Black Jack' on SUNDAY 26/5 at 02:00am.

I assume this to mean no listings for Thursday, Friday, or Saturday..


----------



## OG Quantum

- Postcode b67
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name E4
- Channel Number 205
- Programme Name Friends
- Time/Date of airing this week
- Problem encountered 
Have set up a season pass to record 1st runs but it is recording most every episode. The ep shown at 9pm thursdays is a new ep and its corrisponding repeats. ER seems to be working as a 1st run...why not Friends?


----------



## sanderton

- Channel Name CBeebies
- Programme Name Tweenies
- Time Multiple

Firstly, CBeebies now seems to have largely fixed listings so the 28 day rule and season passes etc are now working - hurrah and thanks!

But, this good stuff stops abruptly on the 18th, with all listings thereafter back to the bad days of generic listings

Now it may well be the case that these are spaceholders that will be replaced with "real" listings later. Can anyone tell me if that's is the case? Does that happen with other programmes? Tribune chaps?


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service Provider: ntl digital
Channel Name: ITV Sport Channel 
Channel Number: 727 

Today's schedule is completely wrong.

The play-off final programme is 12:30 to 16:00. TIVO has it as 14:00 to 17:00. 

As a result most other programmes are wrong.

This is the final day of programming on this channel, a channel that I know has worked hard not to provide accurate listings to listings providers, so the differences are in keeping with the rest of its less than 10 months on air.


----------



## mrtickle

I tried to get listings for the ITV Sport Channel on the web. Drew a big blank. There were the times of a handful of the football matches on the main ITV website, but nothing more. The listings page on the ITV Sport Channel website said "coming soon"! As you say, they seem to have gone out of theiy way not to provide listings.


----------



## jamesbeeston

ITV Forumla 1. Why do they keep changing the title of the program. I had a keyword wishlist set to match on F1 but of course that's not working today because they've renamed it to "Formula One Racing". Can't they keep the title consistent? I should not have to setup two Season Passes or wishlists to capture both F1 and Formula One.


----------



## kitschcamp

Strange... For my region, ITV Central on ntl:, I've had a season pass for "Formula One Racing" since Melbourne, and it's worked for each race, including this one.


----------



## leejordan

- Postcode - TW1
- Service Provider - Telewest Active Digital
- Channel Name - BBC Choice
- Channel Number - 111
- Programme Name - Eastenders
- Time/Date of airing - 10pm 10th May 2002
- Problem encountered 

This Progranne is a repeat of the Eastenders broadcast at 8pm earlier on the same evening.

Tivo did not recognise this and recorded this episode as well.

I can see that it will do the same next Friday if the listings do not change.

Lee Jordan


----------



## mrtickle

ITV1 Central on Sky is also correct with "Formula One Racing" season pass working ok. However there is no episode title for the highlights programme tomorrow night, and there usually is. Hmm.


----------



## kitschcamp

The Wednesday (iirc) repeat isn't flagged as a repeat, either.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> Postcode: AL3
> Service Provider: ntl digital
> Channel Name: ITV Sport Channel
> Channel Number: 727
> 
> Today's schedule is completely wrong.


*This channel closed soon after the football programme*


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Provider: Sky
Channel: 101 BBC1
Time of airing: Fri 10/05 9:30pm
Programme: Blackadder II
Problem: TiVo didn't record it because 'another showing was available within 28 days'. Radio Times says "Postponed from 26th April".


----------



## leejordan

- Postcode - TW1 
- Service Provider - Telewest Active Digital 
- Channel Name - CBBC
- Channel Number - 701
- Programme Name - The Ghost Hunter
- Time/Date of airing - 16/5/02 16.30 
- Problem encountered 

This excellent children's programme doesn't always have the correct episode name. Some are just titled 'The Ghost Hunter', whilst others have the correct title.

See 16/5/02 and 17/5/02.

Please correct.

Thanks,

Lee Jordan


----------



## bsdnazz

Postcode - TW5
Service Provider - Telewest Active Digital
Channel Name - BBCSTH
Channel Number - 101

Problem encountered

BBCSTH is not shown in the listings at all! This happened at the same time as the channel name was changed from BBCLDN to BBCSTH.

PLEASE CORRECT!


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by dmchapman _
> *Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: CBeebies
> Channel Number: 622
> Prog Name: All programs
> 
> A season pass for anything on Cbeebies records *all* episodes even though everything on the channel is repeated 3 times a day.
> 
> This has been reported here 2 months ago and reported to CS a month ago.
> *


This had got better *but* I noticed yesterday that my Tivo has all 6 episodes of the tweenes listed in the ToDo list for next Sat onwards (18th May)...

As usual, the BBC sites seems to have the correct data.

It is *always*:

9:00 Tweenies Ep1
9:40 Tweenies Ep2

13:00 Tweenies Ep1 *repeat*
13:40 Tweenies Ep2 *repeat*

17:00 Tweenies Ep1 *repeat*
17:40 Tweenies Ep2 *repeat*

As I say, it seemed ok for a week or so :-(

Darren


----------



## GavinP

- 00007 Post code (Milton Keynes) 
- NTL (Local Area Feed - no decoder box used) 
- QVC
- 53 
- *ALL LISTINGS INFO MISSING FOR OVER A WEEK*

Please resolve ASAP as my other half is not happy.......

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## irrelevant

Quatermas Experiment apears in upcoming listings as just that on SKYCND but as Quatermas Xperiment on SKYCN2. Description is identical.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by dmchapman _
> *
> 
> As I say, it seemed ok for a week or so :-(
> 
> Darren *


I asked about this a few days ago. I still live in hope that the episode data will be upgraded before we get to the 18th...


----------



## panache_blues

- Postcode: BS8
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Play UK 
- Channel Number: 217
- Programme Name: Stella Street 
- Time/Date of airing: 13th May (Late evening)
- Problem encountered: Tivo recorded the same episode of Stella Street twice.

Update: Tivo continues to record the same episode 2 or 3 times a night sometimes.


----------



## groovyclam

- Postcode - CW8
- Service Provider - SkyDigital
- Channel Name - British Eurosport
- Channel Number - 412
- Programme Name - Tennis
- Time/Date of airing - all May episodes and future

All the episodes of "Tennis" on Eurosport have the IsEpisode flag set to "true" so TiVo thinks every days' *new live* tennis is a repeat of yesterday's episode and so it doesn't record them under the 28 day rule.

*No episode* of Tennis on Eurosport is *ever* a repeat of a previous episode.

The IsEpisode needs to be set to "false" for *all* Tennis on Eurosport for now, and any listings in the future.


----------



## npg

- Postcode - LL77
- Service Provider - SkyDigital 
- Channel Name - Channel 4
- Channel Number - 184 
- Programme Name - V Graham Norton 
- Time/Date of airing - 14/5

All this weeks episodes apart from last nights have an OAD of 7/5 , rather than being reported as new episodes.

Also, is there any chance that the Highlights show could be flagged as a seperate series? I record all of the weekday shows so don't need the highlights. The Sunday night highlights clashes with a repeat of another series (the Practice - BBC Choice) who's first play is on at the same time as time as V Graham Norton weekday editions. I can't set the Practice at a Higher level, otherwise I miss the Weekday Graham Norton, and I can't get the repeat either because the highlights interfere with the recording.


----------



## AMc

bsdnazz


> - Postcode - TW5
> Service Provider - Telewest Active Digital
> Channel Name - BBCSTH
> Channel Number - 101
> 
> Problem encountered
> 
> BBCSTH is not shown in the listings at all! This happened at the same time as the channel name was changed from BBCLDN to BBCSTH.
> 
> PLEASE CORRECT!


You need to go into the preferences set up and enable BBCLDN as a channel you receive. This was explained in the Tivo line up change message and a post in this forum but I missed it completely until I reread the Tivo message  .
I'm sure a more experienced user knows the exact menu sequence as I'm a bit new and don't remember the specifics. Got to say it was very surprising to see BBC1 disappear from the guide!

AMc


----------



## MarkE19

- Postcode: RM13
- Service Provider: DTT 
- Channel Name: ITV1 
- Channel Number: 3 
- Programme Name: Helen West 
- Time/Date of airing: 13th May 21:00 - 23:20 
- Problem encountered: Tivo listing showed 1 programme 2hrs 20min. should have been: 
21:00 - 22:00 Helen West (part 1)
22:00 - 22:20 ITN News
22:20 - 23:20 Helen West (part 2)


----------



## kmusgrave

> _Originally posted by MarkE19 _
> [B22:20 - 23:20 Helen West (part 2) [/B]


Actually 22:2x - 23:25 

Kevin


----------



## bardsm

- Postcode: YO8 
- Service Provider: DTT 
- Channel Name: BBC Choice 
- Channel Number: 7
- Programme Name: Robot Wars

BBC Choice (ITVDIGITAL) - Programme listings for all upcoming Robot Wars has the same title (heat 9......) Did have description for first episode far all upcoming shows, since new listings it has now changed to the above.


----------



## andyjenkins

- Postcode: MK6
- Service Provider: SkyDigital
- Channel Name: Channel 4
- Channel Number: 103 
- Programme Name: V Graeham Norton
- Time/Date of airing: 14th May 2002
- Problem encountered: Programme not recorded due to "a recording existing in the last 28 days". This is a programme that's on 5 nights a week - so I expect it's got confused with Monday's nite "episode".


----------



## groovyclam

There have been several separate posts about "V Graham Norton" and "E Graham Norton" which I think have confused the Tribune people.

The *full* picture is:

"V Graham Norton" is on Channel 4 ( SkyDigital number 104 and cable and terrestrial )
It is a comedy/chatshow hosted by Graham Norton with different guests each day.
A *new* episode is on *every* weekday Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri.

An hour-long compilation of the best bits of the past week is shown early Monday morning on Channel 4. This show is also ( unfortunately ) called "V Graham Norton"

I think the only way to sort this is to flag *every* "V Graham Norton" *on Channel 4* as a *new* episode ( since the early Monday best-of has the same title and isn't strictly a repeat of any particular episode )

Confusingly, this same hour-long best-of-the-week compilation is also shown on E4 ( SkyDigital 205 and cable ) but here it has been renamed to be "E Graham Norton"

This same show is repeated several times over the weekend. The *first* Saturday showing is the new/latest-highlights episode for the week just gone and any subsequent showings after that one are repeats of it.

So for "E Graham Norton" all episodes can be flagged as repeats of the episode shown *first* on Saturday.

I hope this clears things up for the Tribune people.


----------



## Dunkwho

- Postcode - LU6 
- Service Provider - ITVDigital 
- Channel Name - Channel 4
- Channel Number - 4 
- Programme Name - Football Stories
- Time/Date of airing - 16/5/2 21.00

Shown as "Faking it" on tivo EPG, everywhere else has this time slot as "Football stories"


----------



## groovyclam

- Postcode - CW8
- Service Provider - SkyDigital
- Channel Name - British Eurosport
- Channel Number - 412
- Programme Name - Tennis ( French Open)
- Time/Date of airing - 27/5/02 onwards

Some episodes of the Tennis French Open are will not be recorded because TiVo says "another showing" is available within 28 days.

Please stop flagging Tennis as a season pass as it is just mucking up recordings. If you are interested in Tennis then you would want *every* Tennis programme on Eurosport.

*No* episodes are repeats of others, ever!

Even the highlights in the evening are not strictly a repeat of the whole live game earlier in the day - just a clipshow. If I got home to find TiVo had only recorded the highlights instead of the whole live match because it thought it was a season pass duplicate episode I would be very angry.

I repeat - stop flagging Tennis on British Eurosport as blocks of duplicate episodes!!!


----------



## kmusgrave

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> [BI repeat - stop flagging Tennis on British Eurosport as blocks of duplicate episodes!!! [/B]


In fact please stop the 28-day rule (or make it user controlled, as it causes more trouble than it fixes!


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: N7
- Service Provider: Sky D
- Channel Name: BBC CHOICE
- Channel Number: 160
- Programme Name: Spooks 
- Time/Date of airing: 21st May 23:00 - 24:00 
- Problem encountered: Not sure if this is on or not.

TiVo and the Radio Times list James Nesbitt's Blazing Saddles, while the BBC What's on website and DigiGuide list a rather convenient repeat showing of the fab new BBC drama Spooks.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/daylist.cgi?service_id=4288&day=Tuesday


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- Channel 4
- 104
- Big Brother
- Various times, but every day from 24th May
- It's planning to record the two episodes on 24/5 (9pm and 11:35) which is correct, and after that it's recording 26th May at 10pm and then they are all down as being repeats making a season pass not work, even if it's priority one on the list (for testing purposes only).


----------



## mrtickle

I don't think that 23:35 episode on 24th on C4 is correct, actually. Digiguide has that as "Big Brother Live", which is a different programme (ie the live coverage blocks)


----------



## earthling

Telewest Active Digital
Channel 4
104
Big Brother
The season pass for Big Brother (C4) is only going to record ONE episode every TWENTY-EIGHT DAYS!

Tribune, can you alter the data urgently (before Friday) so each episode has a unique title of e.g. "Fri 24 May", "Mon 27 May", etc.


----------



## adheyes

Postcode: PR2
Service Provider: SkyDigital 
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: World Rally "Argentina"
Time/Date of airing: 18, 19, 20 May

Tribune have given each programme an identical description which means that only the first day's action will be recorded due to the 28 day rule.

It is not even a generic description; it is quite lengthy and even includes "action from the second day" on all programmes!

Now that Tribune have finally settled on the title of World Rally, can we work on the programme descriptions now please?


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I don't think that 23:35 episode on 24th on C4 is correct, actually. Digiguide has that as "Big Brother Live", which is a different programme (ie the live coverage blocks) *


Looks like we can summarise Big Brother as all wrong except for the very first episode, then... Wonderful. And there was me thinking how much easier it was going to be to set up than last year.


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: 101 BBC1 
Programme: Top of the Pops 
Problem: TiVo keeps recording the Sunday morning repeat showing despite having recorded the first airing on Friday. Shouldn't the 28 day rule kick in?

Come on Tribune - this is the third time I've posted this one!!


----------



## mrtickle

I think it must be on the same low-priority list that Liquid News is on then, which I've been reporting with the same problem since February.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service Provider: SkyDigital 
Channel Name: MTV
Channel Number: ???
Programme Name: The Osbournes
Time/Date of airing: 19 May 22.30

This was cancelled and did not in fact show, and will instead start next Sunday. Please make sure if you correct the episode details that you do so in such a way as next Sunday's still records, instead of thinking it's allready got episode 1 yesterday.

If you see what I mean...


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *- DE74
> - aerial and ntl:
> - ITV Central
> - 61 and 103
> - All
> - From 6am on Saturday 11th May
> - Problem encountered
> 
> No guide data at all from this point forward for ITV Central via aerial or via ntl. *


Same problem, again, this week from Saturday 25th May. No ITV Central listings available for this weekend. I'll only notice this once every two weeks due to something on on Saturday and Sunday of both those weekends...


----------



## mrtickle

After last night's call, I *still* have no listings for ITV1 Central after Fri 24th. That's only 3 days left until the listings run out completely...


----------



## kitschcamp

It's starting to become a real pain - is it only Central that is affected, or is it a general ITV problem? I don't know if it also happened last week, as there wasn't a Grand Prix last weekend.


----------



## Tom123

No listings for Carlton/LWT either, so it's probably a general ITV-prob. Really annoying!


----------



## groovyclam

Still no Granada here either


----------



## kitschcamp

ITV Central finally downloaded last night, thankfully.


----------



## Phil B

- NG2
- aerial
- BBC2
- 64
- All
- Wed 22 May
- No data for all 24 hours today, apart from 2 hour slots, although successful phonecall this morning. Preceding and following days appear ok.


----------



## ArwelP

- CW2 
- aerial 
- BBC2 
- 62
- "Homeground"
- Thu 23 May, 1930. 
- TiVo's programme description:
"York's Oriental Express" (2002) A documentary about New York's luxury train service. W/S. (CC,Stereo)"

DigiGuide's programme description:
"A programme following a bullet train on its 10,000 mile journey from Japan to the National Railway Museum in York".
-- which strikes me as a much more accurate description!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: various

Problem: IsEpisode set to false, so duplicates are being set to record.



Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: Fri 31st May 18:30

This is set with IsEpisode True flags, unlike the series with the same name on E4. Good, thanks! Please make sure this continues .



Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Big Brother
Time/Date of airing: Fri 31st May 18:30

Looks ok. Many thanks for the effort with episode names and flags so that duplicates aren't recorded. Again please make sure this continues .


----------



## earthling

Telewest Active Digital 
Paramount Comedy Channel (Digital) PARCOM
Seinfeld

Because there is no episode title information TiVo always records the evening episode AND the early morning repeat of the SAME episode. Grr.


----------



## mrtickle

Continuing my search for the saddest correction so far ...

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky News
Channel Number: 501
Programme Name: PMQs
Time/Date of airing: Wed 29th May 14:30 & Wed 5th June 14:30

Problem: There will be no Prime Minister's Questions on the two above dates and so this programme won't be on either! Something else should be in the schedules in its place.

Digiguide is wrong as well, looks like poor data supplied by Sky.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Continuing my search for the saddest correction so far ... *


Do you actually _have_ a life? Just wondered!


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl:home 
Channel Name: BBC1 LDN / BBC2
Channel Number: 101 / 102 
Programme Name: Tennis
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 1 June 14:35 (BBC 1)
Sunday 2 June 16:45 (BBC2)

These are shown in the description as the Womens final and the Mens final respectively at the French Open tennis. In fact the finals are a week later, so these will just be normal games.

Note the error comes from the BBC provided listings, and are even wrong in the PR gumph they send listing providers.

The tennis continues during the whole of the next week (on British Eurosport during the week).

The real womens final will be on BBC2 the following Saturday (8th June) at 13:50, the Mens Final the day after.


----------



## Brangdon

Postcode: NG11
Provider: NTL
Channel: E4
Programme: Big Brother Live
Time/Date: pretty much all the time

Big Brother Live is on more or less continuously during the day, and is generally divided into 4 hour programme blocks. Can we have it in 1-hour blocks instead, please? That way we can catch odd hours with less chance of clashes with other programmes.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *
> 
> Same problem, again, this week from Saturday 25th May. No ITV Central listings available for this weekend. I'll only notice this once every two weeks due to something on on Saturday and Sunday of both those weekends... *


DE74
ntl: & terrestrial 
ITV Central

Same again this week - no ITV Central listings from Saturday 6am on 1st June onwards. We are down to 5 days listings, again. We do have listings for all the rest of the major channels. This is turning into a weekly event.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> Same again this week - no ITV Central listings from Saturday 6am on 1st June onwards. We are down to 5 days listings, again. We do have listings for all the rest of the major channels. This is turning into a weekly event.


It is a weekly event - the new BBC and ITV schedules normally download over Saturday and Sunday - and they have again this week. The ITV schedules are in the Sunday update as usual.

Occasionally you have to wait until Monday night.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It is a weekly event - the new BBC and ITV schedules normally download over Saturday and Sunday - and they have again this week. The ITV schedules are in the Sunday update as usual.
> 
> Occasionally you have to wait until Monday night. *


For the last month it's been Tuesday or Wednesday before they arrive.


----------



## Adlopa

Postcode: N21
Provider: Telewest Active Digital 
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date of airing: Ongoing

Since switching to TW:AD a few weeks ago, I've had no programme data for Seinfeld and as a consequence, TiVo is recording every episode. As each one is repeated ad nauseum on Paramount Comedy, at various hours, this is v.annoying.


----------



## JohnMalone

Postcode WR14
Service Provider - aerial only
Channel Name BBC 2 (channel 40) and Channel 5 (37)

I have no programme information for Channel 5 today, and none for BBC 2 on Wednesday.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Banzai
Time/Date of airing: Sun 2nd June 23:05

Problem: I have a Season Pass for Banzai on C4, but the "Jubilee Special" seems to be part of a *different* series on C4 also called Banzai?!.
Ie it doesn't appear in the View Upcoming list from the Banzai on C4 Season Pass, and has to be scheduled manually.

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai
Time/Date of airing: Sun 9th June 23:00

Problem: It's messed up on E4 as well! I have a Season Pass for Banzai on E4, but the Jubilee Special is entered as a separate programme called "Banzai Jubilee Special" and so doesn't get picked up by the SP.


----------



## dsloper

Postcode: GL1
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky1 
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: Dark Angel 
Time/Date of airing: Mon 3rd June 21:00

Problem: Tivo has a tyson/lewis program instead of Dark Angel series finale. Both sky EPG and digiguide all have Dark angel.


----------



## DaveP

Postcode: OX16
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101 
Programme Name: Bargain Hunt 
Time/Date of airing: 11:30am Tuesday 28th May 2002

Tivo refused to record this because it thought that a repeat had been recorded within the 28 days rule.

This is always happening with this program because they visit the same fairs several times so it says, for instance, Wetherby. Tivo seems to assume that the next time they go to Wetherby it is a repeat and, of course, it's not! This also happens on UK Style.


Can you fix this please before my wife throws the Tivo out with the used kitty litter!

TIA

DaveP


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) and all other platforms
Channel Name: Channel5
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: Tim Marlow on Tate Modern
Time/Date of airing: 7:00pm 31st May 2002

This episode and future episodes are not being picked up by a season pass as they are all flagged as the same episode.

They are in fact all different episodes of the series.


----------



## Tuesnightspecial

Postcode: OX4
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Ed
Time/Date of airing: 28/29 May 2002

I have a season pass for Ed.

TiVo recorded monday's ep but was not going to record todays (Tues) and Weds eps, but every one since then is set to autorecord.

With no clashes and different ep descriptions, I am at a loss to explain this.


----------



## Szlater

Source: Telewest Active Digital
Channel: Discovery Home & Leisure
Post Code: CR7

I've noticed a strange problem with the guide data for Discovery Home & Leisure. The guide data lists a channel sign off at midnight (for the next two weeks), but the channel actually keeps broadcasting 24-7. There are a couple of shows I like (Supermodels and ModelMania) that get late night repeat airings which I would like to record to avoid scheduling conflicts with shows on during the afternoon.

I looked a little further ahead in the guide, and it starts showing the full guide data (24-7 schedule) in about 2 weeks time. 

Rather peculiar if you ask me...


----------



## Dave Marley

Postcode: RH1
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: MTVUK 
Channel Number: 440
Programme Name: The Osbournes
Time/Date of airing: 29 May 2002 10pm

TiVo has Dismissed from 10-11pm. 

Both Sky and Digiguide have The Osbournes from 10-10:30 and Dismissed only from 10:30-11pm.


Postcode: RH1
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: MTVUK 
Channel Number: 440
Programme Name: The Osbournes
Time/Date of airing: 31 May 2002 10pm

TiVo has:
Jackass 10-10:30pm
Jackass 10:30-11
Dismissed 11-12

Sky and Digiguide have:
The Osbournes 10-10:30pm
Jackass 10:30-11:30
Dismissed 11:30-12

Both episodes of The Osbournes seem to be repeats of Sunday's episode.


----------



## dmchapman

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: CBeebies 
Channel Number: 622 
Prog Name: Tweenies

A season pass for the tweenies (and other programs?) on Cbeebies records *all* episodes even though everything on the channel is repeated 3 times a day.

This has been reported here 3 months ago and reported to CS 2 months ago.

It was also reported here

Please can this be fixed permanently? It did seem to improve for a couple of days :-( Everything on Cbeebies is repeated 3 times a day - the pattern is always the same. Surely this shouldn't take 3 months to sort out?

Darren


----------



## Paj

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101 
Prog Name: Johhny Vaughan's World Cup Extra

The BBC Choice showings have been assigned individual titles depending on the day of broadcast (June 4, June 5 etc). The BBC1 showings are just repeats of that day's episiode, but have a generic title with isepisode set to true. A Season Pass will therefor not record them due to the 28 day rule.

Can they be given the same titles as their BBC Choice counterparts please?


----------



## ray951

Provider: NTL Digital 
Location: SP10 
Channel: Discovery Hame & Leisure 
Channel Number: 304. 
This was showing yesterday as close down at 4pm when in fact it is a 24 hour channel. 
I haven't checked the guide for other days.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One 
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: The Simpsons 
Time/Date of airing: Sun 2nd June 18:30 

This episode, "Treehouse of Horror XI" is marked as a "First Run" in the guide data by mistake - it is old. Its real UK OAD is 7th Feb 2001. It's not a new episode.


----------



## deshepherd

Postcode: BS6
Provider: Telewest Active Digital
Channel: BBC Radio 4 (904) !
Program: I'm sorry I haven't a clue
Date; Monday 6:30 and Sunday 12:30

Sunday broadcast is a repeat of the Monday one (this, I think, always applies to the progs in these slots), however TiVo recorded both .... plus due to my new ISIHAC season pass going in at #1 meant I nearly missed the Monaco GP despite having already heard ISIHAC on Monday


----------



## irrelevant

Channel 4 10.05 - 10.40. 
Daisy Daisy was replaced tonight by Big Brother's Little Brother
(I'm glad tivo had dropped out to live tv just beforehand!)
This weeks to be shown next week instead. Presume there will be corresponding knock-on next week.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Szlater _
> *Source: Telewest Active Digital
> Channel: Discovery Home & Leisure
> Post Code: CR7
> 
> I've noticed a strange problem with the guide data for Discovery Home & Leisure. The guide data lists a channel sign off at midnight (for the next two weeks), but the channel actually keeps broadcasting 24-7. There are a couple of shows I like (Supermodels and ModelMania) that get late night repeat airings which I would like to record to avoid scheduling conflicts with shows on during the afternoon.
> 
> I looked a little further ahead in the guide, and it starts showing the full guide data (24-7 schedule) in about 2 weeks time.
> 
> Rather peculiar if you ask me... *


It seems to correct itself from 1st June - odd!!


----------



## Richardr

Provider: ntl:home
Location: AL3 
Channel: Sky Sports News
Channel Number: 812

Programme title: World Cup Report

This programme is on every half hour.

I looked at setting a low priority season pass, with keep only one episode, so that if no other season pass is being recorded I get the latest episode of this report.

However, it will not allow season passes. I assume because it has no description, but isepisode=true.

Can this be changed?


----------



## cwaring

Provider: Telewest
Location: WF1
Channel: LivingTV
Channel Number: 252
Programme Title: "Will & Grace : Inside Out"
Date: Sunday 9th June 2002
Time: 18:00
Duration: 30 minutes

The EPG currently lists this as a standard episode of the sitcom, with generic programme info (ie not specific to ep shown) but DigiGuide and the CableGuide site - I think they use DG listings though - both list it as a repeat of the Saturday 20:30 "behind the scenes" programme. Not sure who is right


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: Fridays 18:30 and Sundays 13:35

Big Brother's Little Brother is mainly an E4 programme but there are also two extra broadcasts each week on Channel 4. These are _both_ new "episodes" - the current TiVo guide data has flagged Sunday's as being a repeat of Friday's, which is wrong.

Neither of the C4 showings are ever repeated from what I can tell (unlike the broadcasts on E4 which _do_ have repeats scheduled and correctly flagged - thanks for fixing those BTW).

Edit: According to the Radio Times "late changes" page (http://www.radiotimes.com/content/schedule_updates/) there is now a repeat of the Friday BBLB tomorrow at 01:15)


----------



## Foxxie

Postcode: SN3
Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104 
Programme Name: Brookside Omnibus
Time/Date of airing: 1705 - 1830/Saturday, 01/06/2001


TiVo did not pick up my season pass for the 'Brookside Omnibus' as it was billed as 'Brookside' - this is not the first time this has happened.


----------



## JohnMalone

Postcode WR14
Service Provider aerial
Channel Name Channel 4 (50) and Channel 5 (37) 
I have no programme information on Channel 5 tomorrow, and none for Channel 4 on Wednesday.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1
Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104 / RF 41
Programme Name: Third Watch
Date of airing: 01/06/2001 
Problem: (Year) is incorrect. This is Season 2, 2000/2001, not 2002.

http://www.epguides.com/ThirdWatch/


----------



## 10203

It's Sunday morning *yawn*... Guess what that means... Oh! Look! TiVo's recorded the repeat of Top of The Pops again! 

Hint: TOTP is a new programme every Friday, repeated early on Sunday.

*wanders off muttering* I know Tribune read this thread... I'm sure they do... somone said they do... didn't they?...


----------



## Hornet

- Postcode: NW2
- Service Provider:Telewest Digital
- Channel Name: History Channel
- Channel Number: 234
- Programme Name 
- Time/Date of airing 
- Problem encountered: Got a TiVo message today saying that the History Channel had been deleted.

The History channel is still live on Telewest Digital but has apparently stopped broadcasting on Telewest Analogue.


----------



## OzSat

History was removed by Telewest (digital and analogue) Friday - but came back later after a new deal was struck. It should be back on TiVo on Tuesday.

As a channel error - this should really be reported in TIVO CHANNEL LINE-UP - ERRORS


----------



## Mav

Postcode: SK14
Service Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 4
Programme Name: Brookside Omnibus
Time/Date of airing: 01/06/02
Problem encountered: Program was listed as "Brookside" instead of "Brookside Omnibus" so didn't get recorded!!


----------



## Hornet

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *History was removed by Telewest (digital and analogue) Friday - but came back later after a new deal was struck. It should be back on TiVo on Tuesday.
> 
> As a channel error - this should really be reported in TIVO CHANNEL LINE-UP - ERRORS *


Ooops, didn't realise there was a separate thread.

Thanks,
Hornet.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1
Service Provider: Telewest Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104 / 41 RF 

I have NO LISTINGS AT ALL for Channel 4 after 6am this Saturday, the 8th. I have checked all the way through to the 13th (Thursday) and there's nothing. All other channels OK. I'm wanting to set a SP for "Angel" @2230 but can't at the moment.


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Postcode: KT15
Service Provider: NTL digital
Channel Name: Sky 1
Channel Number: 30

Star Trek Enterprise show a show at 8:00PM , Sky adverts advertise it as showing at 9:00PM on monday 3rd June


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service Provider: SkyD
Channel Name: CBeebies, Nick Jr

These channels are a four hour (usually) repeated segment repeated over and over throughout the day. There is no episode data in the guide data so a SP or Wishlist records the same episode several times a day.

This was briefly fixed for CBeebies, but has now gone back to the bad old ways.

Tribune: you proved you could do it for about a fortnight; please try again!

(Even giving them dummy codes so that it would only try to record one a day would be good. I don't actually care what the episode is about!)


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by jeremy Parsons _
> *Postcode: KT15
> Service Provider: NTL digital
> Channel Name: Sky 1
> Channel Number: 30
> 
> Star Trek Enterprise show a show at 8:00PM , Sky adverts advertise it as showing at 9:00PM on monday 3rd June *


I think we can safely say that the on-screen times are wrong. the "Dark Angel" season finale is 90mins so there is no way it could be on 8-9pm.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by jeremy Parsons _
> *Postcode: KT15
> Service Provider: NTL digital
> Channel Name: Sky 1
> Channel Number: 30
> 
> Star Trek Enterprise show a show at 8:00PM , Sky adverts advertise it as showing at 9:00PM on monday 3rd June *


EPG agrees with TiVo - 8pm -9pm


----------



## jeremy Parsons

> _Originally posted by jeremy Parsons _
> *Postcode: KT15
> Service Provider: NTL digital
> Channel Name: Sky 1
> Channel Number: 30
> 
> Star Trek Enterprise show a show at 8:00PM , Sky adverts advertise it as showing at 9:00PM on monday 3rd June *


Skys advert (any me) was wrong Tivo and EPG were right sorry for the misunderstanding that will teach me to believe sky adverts


----------



## jamesmoch

- Postcode 
MK4
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) 
NTL Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire 
Basic(A) Service Package

- Channel Name 

- Channel Number 
24
- Programme Name 
E4
- Time/Date of airing 
Permanent Problem

- Problem encountered
All of my TiVo listings work fine with the Basic (A) Service Pack on
NTL Milton Keynes, Buckingamshire except channel 24.

NTL Channel 24 used to carry National Geographic (Reduced Service), for 
a long time Channel 24 now carries E4 permanently.

Please can somebody update the system so that E4 is added
to the Milton Keynes, Bucks Basic(A) Pack in place of Nat Geographic which
is no longer carried on our cable network. 

Presumably somebody can swap the channels over.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 17th June 23:00

It's happened again - this episode, "Skinner's Sense of Snow"
is marked as a "First Run" in the guide data but it's an old one. Its UK OAD is 11th Feb 2001.
It's not a new episode.

And again:
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 21st June 23:00

"Homer vs Dignity" is not a First Run.

Please can these be fixed - ta.


----------



## nick.perry

- Postcode: N16
- Service Provider: Telewest Active Digital (Cable London) 
- Channel Name: Discovery (and +1)
- Channel Number: 213 (and 214)
- Programme Name: "Mend it Like Beckham"
- Time/Date of airing: 4 Jun 02 22:30 (and 23:30)
- Problem encountered: TiVo EPG shows "Stress Test", Telewest EPG (and trailers confirm) "Mend it Like Beckham"


----------



## SDV

Postcode: GL5
Provider: Sky Digital England
Channel Name: SCI-FI Channel
Channel Number: 130

Programme Name: "Supernova"
Date/Time: 11/6 11.50pm

The sky planner and Digiguide say this is supposed to be 
"Lexx: Supernova". 

This makes sense because "Lexx: I worship his shadow" and "Lexx: Eating pattern" are shown the week before and after. 

TiVo thinks it's a two * film with James spader in.


EDIT: This is now fixed - Thanks


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital England 
Channel Name: Radio FiveLive
Channel Number: 855

Programme Name: Up all Night 
Date/Time: 9/06 01.00am to 05.00am

There is boxing on at 3.00am to 5.00am , Lennox Lewis v Mike Tyson.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl:home
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 301
Programme Name: In Sickness and in Health
Date/Time: daily from 10/6/02 at 8:30pm, repeated at 11:30pm

This repeat of the long running comedy series has every episode as the same description, first shown date, and isepisode=true, meaning that it can't be recorded as a season pass.

An episode guide, with dates is on the Granada Plus website

It should also be shown as a situation comedy, not a special.


----------



## AlanH

Postcode: BB
Provider :Aerial
Channel Name:BBC1NW
Programme: Eastenders
Dates 11/6, 13/6, 14/6 Evening

These episodes show the date as (1997) ? and are not picked up by the 1st run season pass.

Perhaps the guide data will be amended before next week, glad i spotted it or Tivo would have been in big trouble with the other half!


----------



## UncUgly

PostCode: SM7
Provider: Sky
Channel: SkyOne
Programme: Kirsty's Home Videos
Dates: 9/6/02

Can't book a Season Pass on this programme - probably, I guess, because there is no programme detail about them, ie no title etc etc - but Sky Advertise them as All New on Sunday


----------



## SDV

Postcode: GL5 
Provider: Sky Digital England 
Channel Name: Game Network 
Channel Number: 223 

Not really an error, but can we have it split into 1 hour chunks rather than 2 hour ones? Someone asked about a similar thing for big brother live.

I'd like to set it as a low season pass, but being split into 2 hour chunks means that I only get 3 recordings in about 3 weeks!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio Four
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Money Box
Time/Date of airing: see below

Problem 1: There are two different series both with the same name "Money Box" for Radio 4 - should be the same one.

The broadcast on Saturdays is repeated on Sundays, eg:
Sat 8th June 12:00-12:30
Sun 9th June 21:00-21:26

Notice that the repeat is 26 - not 25 or 30, but *26* - minutes long  . Often the same episodes of other series can have different timeslots (eg on E4 with fluctuating 50/55 min slots) so it shouldn't be a problem.

Problem 2: There is a live edition on Mondays, eg:
Mon 10th June 15:00-15:00

This is in the guide as a different programme called "Money Box Live", this messes up a Season Pass  It would be better to have it called "Money Box" with an episode title "Live edition" or similar.

Please can all three programmes be part of the same series (with the Sunday episodes marked as a repeat of the Saturday episodes) so that a Season Pass will work?


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Sat 8th Jun 21:45, Sat 8th Jun 07:30, Sun 9th Jun 06:45

Again there are two series with the same title. Please can they be merged.


----------



## vmlinuz

Postcode: NW4
Platform: Sky Digital + Analogue
Channel Name: BBC2 (LDN + Sky)
Channel Num: 102 on Sky
Programme Name: Robot Wars: The Fifth Wars
Time/Date: Every Friday 1845 and 0015 (Saturday morning) this week

Two problems with this:
First is probably a BBC problem, but still; Robt Wars has now had three different names. Robt Wars Extreme had a slightly different format, but do we really need a (SP-breaking) name change to tell us it's the fifth series? I know a Wishlist will pick it up, but I missed the start of the current series because I didn't know it was starting with a different name.
Second - Robot Wars isn't really Science Fiction  Science, yes. Children's, maybe. Science Fiction, no.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Postcode: SK4
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Room 101

The 16/6 episode is listed as separate to all the other episodes, so any SPs for this programme will miss this episode.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by vmlinuz _
> *Robot Wars isn't really Science Fiction  Science, yes. Children's, maybe. Science Fiction, no. *


You mean, Sir Killalot is a real knight?


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by dmchapman _
> *Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: CBeebies
> Channel Number: 622
> Prog Name: Tweenies
> 
> A season pass for the tweenies (and other programs?) on Cbeebies records *all* episodes even though everything on the channel is repeated 3 times a day.
> *


This is still broken - first reported in Feb :-( I have reported it here numerous times and reported it to CS. Will it ever be fixed?

It is *always*:

9:00 Tweenies Ep1 
9:40 Tweenies Ep2

13:00 Tweenies Ep1 *repeat* 
13:40 Tweenies Ep2 *repeat*

17:00 Tweenies Ep1 *repeat* 
17:40 Tweenies Ep2 *repeat*

A similar pattern for Bob the builder (I episode a day repeated 3 times)

:-(

Darren - getting fed up of having to massively prune the todo list each day


----------



## AlanH

> _Originally posted by AlanH _
> *Postcode: BB
> Provider :Aerial
> Channel Name:BBC1NW
> Programme: Eastenders
> Dates 11/6, 13/6, 14/6 Evening
> 
> These episodes show the date as (1997) ? and are not picked up by the 1st run season pass.
> 
> This Has Now Been Fixed*


----------



## AlanH

Postcode: BB 
Service Provider:Sky Digital 
Channel Name : Nick Junior
Channel Number :606
Programme Name : Thomas the Tank Engine
Time/Date of airing :10am

Although this is shown each day at 10am, the guide data dosent list it, it shows the previous programme Cubeez, lasts for 20 minutes instead of 15


----------



## UncUgly

PostCode SM7
Service Provider:Sky Digital 
Channel Name : Hallmark
Channel Number :190
Programme Name : Judging Amy
Time/Date of airing :7:00 pm

Oh no its not ! - the schedule is way off base - last week @ 7:00 was Diagnosis Murder (which is ok cos the wife likes that) but this week it is something completely different !


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl
- ITV1CEN
- 103
- Formula 1 Racing
- Sat 6/15 1:10 pm 
- It seems someone has decided that the FIA F3000 championship is Formula 1... 

It should be a separate series and season pass, most listings are referring to it as the program "International Motor Racing", though F3000 would be nicer.


----------



## woody

Postcode - ALL
Provider - All
Channel - All
Program type - FILM
Time - All

From the program details, if you press enter, and scroll down for the run time of films, they are always wrong for all film on all channels.

If the film runs for 2hrs 5min, the extra details screen will list this as 205min (There is not 100minuites in an hour) or 3hrs 25. 

I use ths screen for the extras,like actors/director/write info. 

chris


----------



## Bob_The_Enginee

Quick Question - hope this is the correct place.

Big Brother's Little Brother is recording itself on my TiVo under a Season Pass TWICE every night - at 7 and around 10ish.

It is my understanding the 10ish showing is a repeat of the earlier one. Is this a problem with my TiVo or the guide data?

Mike


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by woody _
> From the program details, if you press enter, and scroll down for the run time of films, they are always wrong for all film on all channels.
> 
> If the film runs for 2hrs 5min, the extra details screen will list this as 205min (There is not 100minuites in an hour) or 3hrs 25.
> 
> I use ths screen for the extras,like actors/director/write info.


The running time is not a part of the display unless you have backdoors enabled.

I have checked some today and the display is correct - ie: 133 minutes (2:13)

As it is backdoor access then it is not officially supported!


----------



## woody

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The running time is not a part of the display unless you have backdoors enabled.
> 
> I have checked some today and the display is correct - ie: 133 minutes (2:13)
> 
> As it is backdoor access then it is not officially supported! *


Yes I have backdoors enabled.

I have just checked 5 films at random from all listed.

Program schedule time - Run Time from Extra details screen
1hr 30 min - 117min
2hrs - 156 min
1hr 30 - 131 min
1hr 30 - 113 min
1hr 50 - 143 min

None of these are correct, and I,ve yet to see one that is.

If this information, which is simple, and easy to verify is incorrect, its no wonder other info is wrong. Episode numbers, OAD etc are wrong.

I,ve seen a program (can't rember which one now), but it was part of a series, and the details were listed as not part of a series and every program was listed with episode number 0.


----------



## OzSat

I know the errors time errors you refer to because I have seen them - but not today.

But as I say - because it backdoors - which you shouldn't be using - I don't think anything will be done until the times become a part of the standard display.


----------



## geedub

Postcode: TW11
Provider: Telewest (Digital)
Channel Name: Play UK
Channel number: 151
Programme Name: The Larry Sanders Show 
Time/Date of airing: 3:30 am ish every week day

As from last week (early June) schedule is consistently wrong by 5-10 mins. Typically Tivo has 3:25am for start but show actually commences at 3:30am as (listed by Digiguide).

For Friday am the Play UK schedule is totally incorrect on Tivo.


----------



## scoopuk

POstcode: N7
Service: Sky Digital England
Channel Names: BBC1 BBC2 ITV1LON
Channel Numbers 101, 102, 103
Programme Name: Too Numerous to list
Programme Times: All day Saturday

The schedules, which were finalised two days ago once England's World Cup qualification was confirmed, are wrong for Saturday.

Forget trying to use TiVO to record much off three of our main channels tomorrow.

Take a look at www.radiotimes.com for the correct info.


----------



## Iain Chapman

POstcode: EX31 
Service: Sky Digital England 
Channel Names: MTV
Channel Numbers 440
Programme Name: Too Numerous to list 
Programme Times: Too Numerous to list

Tivo's listings for MTV:UK are very wrong, when compared to SkyGuide.

For example, TiVo lists the Osbournes as being shown at 1am on Monday 17th June. This doesn't appear to the case. 

It also lists Jackass as being shown at 10:30 on Monday 17th June, where in truth it's a repeat of The Osbournes being shown.

Just generally TiVo's version of events for MTV:UK are wrong.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Service: Sky Digital England ( plus Cable )
Channel Names: E4 
Channel Numbers 205 
Programme Name: E Graham Norton
Programme Times: multiple 

Repeat showings of "E Graham Norton" on E4 are not being flagged as repeats.

Note: Do NOT get this confused with the similar sounding program "V Graham Norton" on Channel 4 ( the shedules for that are correct )

"E Graham Norton" and "V Graham Norton" have *different* and complicated shedules, the *full* picture is: 

"V Graham Norton" is on Channel 4 ( SkyDigital number 104 and cable and terrestrial ) 
It is a comedy/chatshow hosted by Graham Norton with different guests each day. 
A *new* episode is on *every* weekday Mon, Tue, Wed, Thu, Fri. 

An hour-long compilation of the best bits of the past week is shown early Monday morning on Channel 4. This show is also ( unfortunately ) called "V Graham Norton" 

I think the only way to sort this is to flag every "V Graham Norton" on Channel 4 as a new episode ( since the early Monday best-of has the same title and isn't strictly a repeat of any one particular episode ) 


Confusingly, this same hour-long best-of-the-week compilation is also shown on E4 ( SkyDigital 205 and cable ) but here it has been renamed to be "E Graham Norton" ( note the 'E' instead of 'V' )

This same show is *repeated* several times over the weekend on E4. The *first* Saturday showing is the new/latest-highlights episode for the week just gone and any subsequent showings after that one are repeats of it. 

So for "E Graham Norton" on E4 all episodes can be flagged as repeats of the episode shown *first* on Saturday.


----------



## earthling

- Postcode TW9 3HY
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Telewest
- Channel Name Paramount Comedy
- Channel Number 
- Programme Name Seinfeld
- Time/Date of airing All
- Problem encountered 

For months now there have been no episode titles, meaning the Season Pass is recording all episodes including the evening repeat. This means EVERY DAY I get the same episode recorded TWICE!

Isn't it time this was resolved?


----------



## woody

Postcode - TA20
Provider - Sky Digital
Channel Name - Paramount Comedy
channel Number - 127
Program name - M*A*S*H
Time/Date - All
Problem - Every episode of a SP is recorded twice in the same day (Morning, and Evening Repeat), the program descriptions are also all the same, and no episode titles.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *Postcode - TA20
> Provider - Sky Digital
> Channel Name - Paramount Comedy
> channel Number - 127
> Program name - M*A*S*H
> Time/Date - All
> Problem - Every episode of a SP is recorded twice in the same day (Morning, and Evening Repeat), the program descriptions are also all the same, and no episode titles. *


Ditto for Dharma and Greg. Has been for ages.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## RichardJ

> _Originally posted by earthling _
> *- Programme Name Seinfeld
> - Problem encountered
> For months now there have been no episode titles, meaning the Season Pass is recording all episodes including the evening repeat. This means EVERY DAY I get the same episode recorded TWICE!
> 
> Isn't it time this was resolved? *


It looks as though this is about to be fixed. View Upcoming Episodes shows episode titles for the evening shows of Seinfeld from next Monday, and for the late night shows from the Monday after, so in a couple of weeks time, our season passes should start working properly again.

Richard.


----------



## MrPhil

Postcode: BH12 
Service: Digital Terrestrial
Channel Name: ITN
Channel Number: 48 
Programme Name: News 
Programme Times: All

ITN news is still listed in two hour blocks all day. It is only shown from 5.30am to 9am on Digital Terrestrial. This is not the same as on Sky Digital and Cable.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by MrPhil _
> ITN news is still listed in two hour blocks all day. It is only shown from 5.30am to 9am on Digital Terrestrial. This is not the same as on Sky Digital and Cable.


As there is no programme schedule on TiVo for this channel - it is unlikely it will have a special DTT version on TiVo.


----------



## GarySargent

Postcode: WF17
Service: NTL Digital
Channel Name: Sky One 
Channel Number: 140 
Programme Name: The X-Files

The 27 June episode "Within" airing at 10:30am is marked as a first run episode - it is not it is an old episode.

Apart from that congratulations on getting first run right for the rest of the X-Files entries as the new season starts here this week.


----------



## sjp

New X-Files season

Postcode SM3 - Sky Digital if it makes a difference.

more than gary's one episode appearing at 10:30am, have had to remove at least 4 days worth so far (can't check which days until later).

stuart


----------



## mrtickle

Strange - I have the same as Gary. "Within" on the 27th is incorrectly marked as a First Run. But the others are correct, the last one being "4-D" on the 4th July at the moment?


----------



## Brownedger

Anyone else got a problem with ITV2 listings from this Saturday 22/06, I have no schedules for the week ahead (09.25AM to 04.00AM) but appear to have some morning programmes upto 09.25AM , according to Digiguide there is no morning programmes on ITV2.


Platform: Sky Digital
Postcode: ST6


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1 
Service: Telewest Digital 
Channel Name: BBC Choice 
Channel Number: Not Sure
Programme Name: "Spooks"
Time: 2300
Date: 18/06/2002

For some inexplicable reason, although this episode is the original, first run it has an OAD date of 21/05/2002 (with 'isEpisode=false') an therefore will not be recorded with a "First Run" Season Pass.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> *Anyone else got a problem with ITV2 listings from this Saturday 22/06, I have no schedules for the week ahead (09.25AM to 04.00AM) but appear to have some morning programmes upto 09.25AM , according to Digiguide there is no morning programmes on ITV2. *


There are programmes on ITV2 before 9:25 - they carry programmes from GMTV from 6am to 9:25am, except for some ntl viewers, where these are blacked out.

Having said that, I too have no listings for ITV2 next week, being on the ntl (with GMTV2 blacked out) version.


----------



## OzSat

ITV2 should appear in the Tuesday night update


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1 
Service: Telewest Digital 
Channel Name: Channel 5 
Channel Number: 37RF
Programme Name: "Home & Away" 
Time: 1800
Date: 19/06/2002 

This episode has YESTERDAY'S description and OAD and therefore was not recorded. The same applies to tomorrows repeat at 12:30pm.


----------



## sjp

As mentioned previously...

Daily 10:30 *AM* showing of X-Files on SKY 1 is still coming through as a First Run.

Mon July 8 arrived last night and there it was this morning.

Sky Digital
SM3

Stuart


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Service: Sky Digital England ( plus Cable ) 
Channel Names: E4 
Channel Numbers 205 
Programme Name: E Graham Norton 
Programme Times: 23rd June onwards

Repeat showings of "E Graham Norton" on E4 are not being flagged as repeats. 

The same show of "E Graham Norton" is *repeated* several times over the week on E4. The *first* Saturday showing is the new episode for the week and any subsequent showings after that one are repeats of it. 

So for "E Graham Norton" on E4 all episodes can be flagged as repeats of the episode shown *first* on Saturday.

Note: Do NOT get this confused with the similar sounding program "V Graham Norton" on Channel 4 ( you have the shedules/episode flags for that correct )


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service: Sky Digital England 
Channel Names: DHL
Channel Numbers can't rememeber
Programme Name: Off the Rails
Programme Times: various

This programme, which is for steam railway enthusiasts, is categorised by TiVo as "Beauty, Fashion". 


Edit: according to DigiGuide, there is an Irish fashion show called Off the Rails on RTE which must be source of the mix up. Thought TiVo didn't do Irish channels?


----------



## mrtickle

The Graham Norton corrections have been posted several times now. Is there a reason that they are not being implemented?


----------



## GarethR

Postcode: RM14
Service: Sky Digital England 
Channel Name: PlayUK (217) 
Programme Name: The Larry Sanders Show 
Programme Times: very early morning

According to TiVo's schedule data, there are two back-to-back episodes of The Larry Sanders Show on PlayUK from about 3am every morning.

I have set a Season Pass for this show, so I naturally get two recordings every day. Unfortunately, the first recording always starts halfway through an episode of TLSS, and the second recording is of a totally unrelated music show - so obviously the schedule data is seriously adrift.


----------



## gavinss

I have at last found a use for 'First Run' feature on terrestial TV, and it is not working!

There are two series of 'Airline' on ITV at the moment. The one daily at 5.30pm is a re-run, and should therefore not be recorded if 'First Run' only is set.

The one at 8.30pm weekly is the new series, and so should be recorded.

However, both are getting recorded if 'First Run' only is selected.


Gavin


----------



## earthling

> _Originally posted by earthling _
> *- Postcode TW9 3HY
> - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Telewest
> - Channel Name Paramount Comedy
> - Channel Number
> - Programme Name Seinfeld
> - Time/Date of airing All
> - Problem encountered
> 
> For months now there have been no episode titles, meaning the Season Pass is recording all episodes including the evening repeat. This means EVERY DAY I get the same episode recorded TWICE!
> 
> Isn't it time this was resolved? *


This is now also happening for BIG BROTHER, and the episode titles have disappeared causing 2 showings to be recorded every day


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: Telewest 
- Channel Name: BBC1 
- Channel Number: RF41 (I think!)
- Programme Name: "Just Good Friends"
- Time/Date of airing: 21/6/02
- Problem encountered:
YEAR is shown as 2002 and OAD is today's date. ALL WRONG!! This series is from (IIRC) the 80's.

(Am I just being picky? )


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> YEAR is shown as 2002 and OAD is today's date. ALL WRONG!! This series is from (IIRC) the 80's.
> 
> (Am I just being picky? )


I don't think so - if the year of production is being displayed - then I think it should be correct.

I know Tribune are updating lots of these!


----------



## Paj

But who in their right mind is going to set a First Run SP for this?

I'd rather they fix more current programmes (such as Big Brother, which still does not obey the 28 day rule) than fiddle around with stuff on the archive channels. (edit: OK, it's BBC1 not an archive channel)


----------



## OzSat

I personally would prefer them to fix anything I might happen to stumble across in a blind panic to avoid such rubbish as Big Brother


----------



## sanderton

Should we start posting mis-categorisations here, as these appear to be b***ring up Suggestions?


----------



## OzSat

I think so as the classification, OAD and synopsis are all maintained together.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Paj _
> *But who in their right mind is going to set a First Run SP for this?*


I agree. In fact, I wasn't particularly watching it, I just noticed the YEAR was wrong.


----------



## cwaring

I've been meaning to mention this for a while!

- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: TWAD
- Channel Name: LivingTV
- Channel Number: 252
- Programme Name: "Charmed"
- Time/Date of airing: Saturdays @ 9pm, Sundays @ 8pm
- Problem encountered: Lack of episode synopsis for the fourth series. They usually look something like this:

--
"Episode Title" (2002) Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan and Holly Marie Combs. (Episode Title) Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan and Holly Marie Combs. Brand new and exclusive fourth series Starring: Holly Marie Combs, Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan.
--


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: WF1 
- Service Provider: TWAD 
- Channel Name: BBC2
- Channel Number: RF??/102
- Programme Name: "24" 
- Time/Date of airing: This Saturday 22:50
- Problem encountered: 
My Tivo wants to record the "12:00pm-1:00pm" episode again. This episode has an OAD of 26/5/02 and therefore should be covered by the 28-day rule. To save you working it out, 28 days ago from this Saturday was May 25, which makes the 26th 27 days ago. IYSWIM. BICBW!


----------



## swissguy

> Programme Name Seinfeld
> - Time/Date of airing All
> - Problem encountered
> 
> For months now there have been no episode titles, meaning the Season Pass is recording all episodes including the evening repeat. This means EVERY DAY I get the same episode recorded TWICE!


Same thing for M*A*S*H. Sky EPG has individual episode summaries. TiVo has the same summary for every episode.

"The staff of an army hospital in the Korean War ........"

Also on Paramount.


----------



## bignoise

Seinfeld has no programme information because Paramount didn't issue any to the press. Just that generic "Series in which Jerry Seinfeld stars as himself, a television comedian" description. The same is true for a number of episodes of MASH, although I think that has become a bit better recently.


----------



## swissguy

But the Sky EPG has individual episode summaries for Seinfeld (and M*A*S*H). Where does this info come from ?


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home 
- Channel Name: Challange
- Channel Number: 307
- Programme Name: Who Dares Wins 
- Time/Date of airing: 23/6/2002 10:30am
- Problem encountered:

The TIVO description was of a UK show with Keith Chegwin.

In fact it was an Australian show.

Details on Challenge website .


----------



## GavinP

- Postcode: MK8 
- Service Provider: ntl: local cable feed (no decoder box)
- Channel Name: QVC
- Channel Number: 51 
- Programme Name: ALL
- Time/Date of airing: ALL FORTHCOMING SHOWS
- Problem encountered: *NO LISTINGS AGAIN*

*THIS IS THE THIRD TIME IN THREE WEEKS THIS HAS BEEN REPORTED.*

Please sort this out....

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3
- Service Provider: ntl:home digital 
- Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 
- Channel Number: 400 
- Programme Name: Small potatoes 
- Time/Date of airing: Various - starts 6/7/2002 at 00:05am
- Problem encountered: 

This is a UK situation comedy - currently described as international.


----------



## DazBarber

- Postcode: RM17 
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: UK Gold
- Channel Number: 109 
- Programme Name: Carry on films
- Time/Date of airing: Various 
- Problem encountered: The Country field is marked as 'United States' surely this should be 'British' or 'United Kingdom?


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home digital 
- Channel Name: ITV1 (Carlton)
- Channel Number: 103
- Programme Name: The Estate Agents
- Time/Date of airing: Various - 25/6/2002 - 3:15 am (and weekly) 
- Problem encountered: 

Described as comedy, situation.

In fact it is a series of documentaries about estate agents. Not to be confused with the C4 sitcom of the same name.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by swissguy _
> *But the Sky EPG has individual episode summaries for Seinfeld (and M*A*S*H). Where does this info come from ? *


It depends on the channel, but EPG details usually come from the same data which feeds the playout systems. As such they only need to be ready 7 days in advance - as opposed to the 6-8 weeks lead time on press listings which is what TiVo works from.

There ARE still a lot of generic summaries for Seinfeld and MASH, even on the EPG. (The final series of Seinfeld and the first series of MASH certainly had no synopses anywhere, not even the EPG.)


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home digital 
- Channel Name: BBC Radio (various)
- Channel Number: 858 onwards 
- Problem encountered:

BBC Radio listings not present next week. They return the week after.

See thread


----------



## Verne

- Postcode IP1
- Service Provider NTL Digital 
- Channel Name UK Gold
- Channel Number 300
- Programme Name Auf Wiedersehen, Pet
- Time/Date of airing 21:00-22:10 30/6/02
- Problem encountered TiVo has Men Behaving Badly listed instead


----------



## bduguid

- Postcode CR0
- Service Provider Telewest (Analogue)
- Channel Name E4
- Channel Number 55
- Programme Name Six Feet under
- Time/Date of airing 21:00 26/6/02 and various others
- No episode description given (generic only) on this channel or on showings on Channel 4


----------



## bduguid

- Postcode CR0 
- Service Provider Telewest (Analogue) 
- Channel Name E4 
- Channel Number 55 
- Programme Name Big Brother's Little Brother
- Time/Date of airing 19:00 30/6/02 and various thereafter
- No episode title is given. Episodes showing on Channel 4 are given episode titles of the form "28 June", "30 June" etc. The result appears to be that TiVo's Season Pass attempts to record EVERY showing of the show on channel E4 even though typically the second (and sometimes third) showing each day is just a repeat of the first.


----------



## bduguid

- Postcode CR0 
- Service Provider Telewest (Analogue) 
- Problem Incorrect use of "International Category", various examples follow in format Channel Name [Channel Number] Programme Name, Time/Date of airing, Category correction suggested

Times given are examples only and most of these programmes appear on several showings.

Channel 4 [14] Bagpuss, 05:55 29/6/02, suggest "Children" and perhaps "Animation"
BBC2Lon [12] Euripides' Medea 01:30 2/7/02, suggest "Art/Theatre"
Channel 4 [14] F3 On 4, 07:00 29/6/02, suggest "Sport/Motor Sport"
UKHrz [9] Life of Grime, 02:20 4/7/02 (also other channels), should be "Documentary" (note to readers: just because it's set in Salford doesn't make it International!)
BBC1Ldn [11] National Lottery Midweek Draw, 26/2/02 21:00, suggest "News" (or "Game Show", which is used for the other National Lottery programme)
BBCParl [5] Prime Minister's Questions, 23:30 26/6/02, 2 of the 3 categories given are correct but is not "International" (in general there are several programmes on this channel incorrectly given the "International" category e.g. Metro Pol, Holyrood, Hearts and Minds - all should be "Public Affairs")
UKHrz [9] Space, 21:00 3/7/02, suggest "Science"
UKHrz [9] When Louis Met Paul And Debbie, 22:00, 13/7/02, suggest "Arts/Interview"


----------



## doogie

- Postcode G51 (but will affect all postcodes)
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name Discovery Home & Leisure (and +1)
- Channel Number 133/134
- Programme Name Better by Design
- Time/Date of airing various 
- No episode description given means 28 day rule is not applied and multiple repeats are recorded


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode : WF1
- Service Provider : TWAD
- Channel Name : ITV1
- Channel Number : 47RF/103STB 
- Programme Name : "The Bill" 
- Time/Date of airing : 27/6/02 & 4/7/02 
- The synopsis for given for tonights episode is actually for next weeks episode and because of this, the OAD for next weeks episode is given as todays date and therefore will not be recorded by a Season Pass.

I have just reported this to Tivo CS so hopefully they will be able to alter the OAD for next weeks episode within the next seven days so it will be recorded. However, for those - like me - with a SP, I suggest you keep checking it just in case!

Note: I hope the above makes sense


----------



## eric23

(Already reported by bduguid, 27/6/02 at 9:32am)

*Postcode* BN2 (not relevant)
*Service Provider* Sky Digital (not relevant) 
*Channel Name* E4 
*Channel Number* 204 
*Programme Name* Big Brother's Little Brother 
*Time/Date of airing* All showings

As already pointed out, the main BB programme on C4 has been given unique 'episode titles' as detailed here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59120

As there are no episode numbers of episode titles for the E4 BBLB programmes, TiVo is picking up all showings.

Please, the same or similar needs to be done with Big Brother's Little Brother on E4. TiVo is picking up every single broadcast of this programme, causing me to miss other lower prioritised season passes which do not need to be missed, as I don't need two of each episode of BBLB!!


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode RM17
Service Provider BBC (via aerial)
Channel Name BBC2 
Channel Number 33 
Programme Name Countryfile
Time/Date of airing: 11:30am 30th June 2002

This edition (which is on BBC2 due to the world cup final) has been called 'Country Life'. Hence my season pass hasn't picked it up.

If you're wondering why I have a season pass for this set up.... it's because my mum likes the long term weather forecast!  

Daz


----------



## callum

- Postcode : CA13
- Service Provider : Sky Digital
- Channel Name : BBC4
- Channel Number : 161
- Programme Name : "Inside the Murdoch Dynasty"
- Channel: BBC 4
- Date: Sunday 30th June 2002
- Time: 00:30 to 01:30 (starting in 1 days)
- Duration: 1 hour.


- The synopsis is just not present - although Digiguide says "Media mogul Rupert Murdoch talks frankly about his rise to power, family life, marriage and the future of his media empire"

My Wishlist Keyword "Rupert Murdoch" didn't pick up this show - because the name Rupert wasn't in the show title - but it would have picked it up if the synopsis was present.


----------



## kmusgrave

- Postcode : TW7 
- Service Provider : Telewest AD
- Channel Name : UK Gold 
- Channel Number : ? 
- Programme Name : "Auf Wiedersehen Pet" 
- Channel: UK Gold
- Date: Sunday 30th June 2002 
- Time: 21:00 to 22:20 

Tivo has Men behaving badly, I think (at work now) and thinks the first episode is not til 3rd July


----------



## kmusgrave

- Postcode : TW7 
- Service Provider : Telewest AD 
- Channel Name : Discovery Sci-Trek
- Channel Number : ? 
- Programme Name : "Beyond 2000" 
- Date: Daily
- Time: several times a day

This programme is repeated about 4 times a day and Tivo records all repeats.


----------



## kmusgrave

- Postcode : TW7 
- Service Provider : Telewest AD 
- Channel Name : BBC News 24
- Channel Number : ? 
- Programme Name : "Gate 24" 
- Date: Saturdays and Sundays (every week)
- Time: several times at weekends

This programme is repeated several times over the weekend and Tivo records all repeats.


----------



## DazBarber

- Postcode : RM17 
- Service Provider : ITV1 via aerial
- Channel Name : ITV1LON 
- Channel Number : 23 
- Programme Name : Various
- Date: w/c 6th July 

The ITV1 (Carlton/LWT) listings appear to be the Granada listings. There are several editions of 'Granada Reports' listed as well as other north-west regional programming. Not a single mention of London Today!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _
> *- Postcode : RM17
> - Service Provider : ITV1 via aerial
> - Channel Name : ITV1LON
> - Channel Number : 23
> - Programme Name : Various
> - Date: w/c 6th July
> 
> The ITV1 (Carlton/LWT) listings appear to be the Granada listings. There are several editions of 'Granada Reports' listed as well as other north-west regional programming. Not a single mention of London Today! *


This happened a couple of weeks ago as well (nearly all regions had Granada) - but was corrected the next day!


----------



## swissguy

Seinfeld synopses now available. Great news ! Trouble is tonight's was the summary for yesterday's episode. Episode was The Baby Shower,synopsis was for The Deal. Hope this can be corrected.


----------



## bignoise

Again, that error is in the original listings that Paramount issued. (It's the same on their website.)


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *This happened a couple of weeks ago as well (nearly all regions had Granada) - but was corrected the next day! *


It has now been fixed


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *- Postcode : WF1
> - Service Provider : TWAD
> - Channel Name : ITV1
> - Channel Number : 47RF/103STB
> - Programme Name : "The Bill"
> - Time/Date of airing : 27/6/02 & 4/7/02
> - The synopsis for given for tonights episode is actually for next weeks episode and because of this, the OAD for next weeks episode is given as todays date and therefore will not be recorded by a Season Pass.
> 
> I have just reported this to Tivo CS so hopefully they will be able to alter the OAD for next weeks episode within the next seven days so it will be recorded. However, for those - like me - with a SP, I suggest you keep checking it just in case!
> 
> Note: I hope the above makes sense  *


This has not yet been sorted. Can you get it looked at, Ozsat?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> This has not yet been sorted. Can you get it looked at, Ozsat?


I can only suggest that you call CS and/or post in this thread.

I'll ensure that Tribune are aware of if - but if it is in this thread - then I know that Tribune will see it!


----------



## mrtickle

*
PREVIOUSLY REPORTED on 4th JUNE:
*

*
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 14th July 10:30

It's happened again - this episode, "Skinner's Sense of Snow"
is marked as a "First Run" in the guide data but it's an old one. Its UK OAD is 11th Feb 2001.
It's not a new episode.

The last time I reported this, it was due to be shown on 17th June at 23:00. It wasn't a First Run then and it's not a First Run now . PLEASE fix this. I can understand that the odd episode which was new to be added to the database might be wrongly flagged, but not if it has (a) been shown since then and (b) reported here.
*


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Jeeves and Wooster
Time/Date of airing: Sundays 11:00 and 18:00 and Mondays 03:00

Problem 1: Episode synopsis missing. When this series was last shown, TiVo had descriptions. Surely they are still in the database?

Problem 2: Duplicates are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
PREVIOUSLY REPORTED DEC 30th, FEB 21st, ONGOING, STILL NOT FIXED AFTER ALL THIS TIME!
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 20:00, repeated close to midnight

This is a daily news programme, new and live each day. It is repeated usually at midnight or shortly afterwards. The duplicates are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working. Please could you use the "1 July", "2 July" style episode titles that you have used with Big Brother? This is a good solution for this kind of programme which is re-shown but hasn't gotten episode titles.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV2 and ITV1
Channel Number: 226 and 103
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: various

The episode data is wrong for all ITV2 showings. It says that it is a "CBC" programme, with no episode flags or descriptions. Even the description used, "People interact in a working-class neighborhood" (sic) uses USA spellings 

You have a full correct set of episode data for the ITV1 showings. The ITV1 showings have correct descriptions, and correct episode numbers. Please use them for ITV2! (note that ITV2 shows re-runs which are of the episode that aired earlier that evening on ITV1. The showings during the afternoons are of episodes which aired a few days previously).

Problem 2: The descriptions for the ITV1 showings are beginning to contain flags which indicate they are re-runs. Eg tonight's episode starts with "Shown on Sunday". This is Sunday! That text is the sort of text I would expect to read in the re-run of this episode which is due to air Tues 2nd July on ITV2.


----------



## 10203

*PREVIOUSLY REPORTED ON 2nd June, 19th May, 4th May and 9th March

Channel: BBC1 
Programme: Top of the Pops 
Problem: TiVo records the Sunday morning repeat showing despite having recorded the first airing on Friday.
Reason: ALL episodes have the OAD set as 8th March 2002

TOTP is a new programme every Friday, which is then repeated early on Sunday.*


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Just a minute
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 18:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Sundays 12:00

Problem 1. Missing from guide data: Sun 7th 12:00, Mon 8th 18:30
Problem 2. To pre-empt the "Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working" error report - please note that Sundays episode is a re-run of the previous Monday. Please use the Big Brother style of episode "titles"?


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
Time/Date of airing: NONE

This series has ended. The following entries are all wrong:

Sun 7th July 12:00
Mon 8th July 18:30
Sun 14th July 12:00
Mon 15th July 18:30

It has been replaced with "Just a minute" (see above).


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: Mon 1st July 19:00

The guide data has this as a 1 hour programme, this is wrong. It is 30 mins.

Also the re-runs are all being recorded, this has been reported already but obviously still not fixed.

It's a bit disappointing, I thought that TiVo were going to make an extra-big effort with the big events this year like the World Cup and Big Brother. The BB guide data improved after the first week, then went downhill fast. Why?


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 20:30

This programme is in the guide data as being called "*The* House Doctor" but that is wrong. It is actually called just "House Doctor" with no "the". Please can this be renamed in the database without affecting Season Passes.

Not to be confused with the Discovery Home and Leisure programme with a similar name.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: DHL
Channel Number: 133
Programme Name: The House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 11:30

This programme is in the guide data as being called just "House Doctor" but that is wrong, it is actually called "*The* House Doctor". Please can this be renamed in the database without affecting Season Passes.

Not to be confused with the programme shown on Channel 5 and UK Style with a similar name.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Horizons & UK Horizons+1
Channel Number: 564 & 565
Programme Name: Wrong Car, Right Car
Time/Date of airing: 14th July 18:00, 18:30, 19:00, 19:30

Problem 1 - episode details missing from some showings.

Problem 2 - Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One
Time/Date of airing: Tues 17:30/17:00
Time/Date of re-runs: various - typically there are 3-4 re-runs

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme, all other showings are duplicates. Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Science Shack
Time/Date of airing: Sat 6th July 11:30

The guide data has this down as "Open University" - this is wrong, the title of the programme is Science Shack.


----------



## Ollie

Postcode: N3
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: E4 
Channel Number: 205 
Programme Name: All programmes
Time/Date of airing: Mon 1st July

The entire evening's listings are incorrect - TiVo has a repeat of Sun 31st June's listings, instead of the correct listings for Mon 1st July.


----------



## martin.law

Postcode: NR13
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: NickJunior
Channel Number: 606
Programme Name: Thomas the Tank Engine
Time/Date of airing: 29/30 June - various times.

Programme is only ever recoreded as 5 minutes long.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854

I have no guide data at all for Saturday July 6th. Data is fine for the days before and after the 6th.


----------



## bduguid

Postcode: CR0 (not relevant)
Provider: Telewest Analogue (not relevant)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 14 (not relevant)
Programme Name: Big Brother Live
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 6 July 22:00 and 23:30

Both episodes have been given the same title "6 July" and a TiVo season pass will only record one of them. They are actually entirely different episodes, as the different descriptions and programme durations make clear. This happens every Saturday - it was wrong on 29 June as well. Suggest giving the first showing a different episode title i.e. "6 July - The Task".

The first of the two showings is shown on other listings services as "Big Brother Live - The Task" rather than just "Big Brother Live", but it is probably best to change the episode title rather than programme title so as to avoid problems with existing season passes.


----------



## freeranger

Postcode: CR2
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Programme Name: Big Brother
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 29th June, 10pm
Problem encountered:
Have a season pass set up to record Big Brother every night on Channel 4.
The saturday night program is not picked up by the season pass.


Postcode: CR2
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: E4 
Programme Name: Big Brothers Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: Sunday 30th June, 13:50pm
Problem encountered:
Have a season pass set up to record Big Brother's Little Brother every night on E4.
This program on Sunday is not picked up by the season pass.


----------



## freeranger

PostCode: CR2
Provider: Sky Digital

The radio guides for XFM and Virgin (Haven't checked others) just show the name of the station in 1hr slots.
Can we please have the programme lineup for these?

thanks,

Tony


----------



## bduguid

> _Originally posted by freeranger _
> *Programme Name: Big Brother
> Time/Date of airing: Saturday 29th June, 10pm
> Problem encountered:
> Have a season pass set up to record Big Brother every night on Channel 4.
> The saturday night program is not picked up by the season pass.*


The Saturday 10pm showing is actually "Big Brother Live", not "Big Brother", which may be why your SP missed it.


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17 
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC4 
Programme Name: Crowdie and Cream
Time/Date of airing: Various
Problem encountered: 
Although this programme is repeated several times during the week, tivo thinks that only 1 episode exists and hence a SP is not available. There are in fact 3 episodes. Episode 2 has its first showing next Saturday (6th).


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by martin.law _
> *Channel Name: NickJunior
> Programme Name: Thomas the Tank Engine
> 
> Programme is only ever recoreded as 5 minutes long. *


Is that not correct? It's only ever billed as being 5 minutes long.


----------



## MasterYoda

Postcode: CF3
Service Provider: Sky Digital (Wales)
Channel Name: E4 
Programme Name: Dawsons Creek
Time/Date of airing: 9pm, 1 July 2002
Problem encountered: 
Was on at 9pm but not on tivo listings. In fact E4 is all a bit jumbled up tonight. Good job its repeated - needed my weekly dose of Katie Holmes.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *- Postcode : WF1
> - Service Provider : TWAD
> - Channel Name : ITV1
> - Channel Number : 47RF/103STB
> - Programme Name : "The Bill"
> - Time/Date of airing : 27/6/02 & 4/7/02
> - The synopsis for given for tonights episode is actually for next weeks episode and because of this, the OAD for next weeks episode is given as todays date and therefore will not be recorded by a Season Pass.
> *


Fixed now. Thanks! Now you just need to make sure it doesn't happen again


----------



## Loz

- Postcode: S7
- Service Provider: Telewest Digital
- Channel Name: ITV2
- Channel Number: 
- Programme Name: Tour de France highlights program
- Time/Date of airing: 00:45 - Sunday morning 7th July
- Problem encountered: Incomplete listing - not listed as Tour de France. This applies to all the highlights programs which are on ITV2 every night during the Tour de France.


----------



## Bones

Just started using TiVo in earnest and noticed the following Programming Guide errors:

- Postcode: SS5 
- Service Provider: Sky Digital 

- Channel Name: GOD
- Channel Number: 671
- Programme Name: Great Bible Discoveries
- Time/Date of airing: 07:45 Sat 29 June 
- Problem encountered: Actual programme aired, and Sky EPG listing, was "Bed Bugs Bible Gang" followed by 08:00 "The Big Book".

- Channel Name: GOD
- Channel Number: 671
- Programme Name: CMTV Ballads
- Time/Date of airing: 03:30 Sun 30 June 
- Problem encountered: Actual programme aired, and Sky EPG listing, was "In Depth".

- Channel Name: MotorsTV
- Channel Number: 416
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: No listings provided through TiVo, though Sky EPG gives programme schedule information.

- Channel Name: YouTV
- Channel Number: 229
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: No listings provided through TiVo, though Sky EPG gives programme schedule information.

- Channel Name: Einstein TV
- Channel Number: 576
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: No listings provided through TiVo, though Sky EPG gives programme schedule information.

- Channel Name: VibeTV
- Channel Number: 455
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: No listings provided through TiVo, though Sky EPG gives programme schedule information.

- Channel Name: GoBarkingMad
- Channel Number: 414
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: No listings provided through TiVo, though Sky EPG gives programme schedule information.


----------



## bobbymobile

Postcode: E12
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: MTVUK2 (446)
Programme Name: The Osbournes
Time/Date of airing: 11pm 2/7/02
Problem encountered: Turns out they are showing 'jackass' instead.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Have I Got the 90's for You
Time/Date of airings: Wed 3rd July 12:30, Thu 4th July 12:30, Fri 5th July 12:30

This programme has been taken off for some reason - looks like it has been replaced with "Through the keyhole".


----------



## doogie

Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland setup)
Channel Name: Discovery Sci-Trek
Channel Number: 555
Programme Name: Beyond 2000
Time/Date of airing: Daily 13:30, 19:30, 01:30

Problem: No episode synopsis/ information available, meaning repeats are recorded. Digiguide has correct episode synopsis. Daily at 13:30 is the new episode, which is repeated at 19:30, then again at 01:30 the next morning.


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33
- Service Provider: Sky Digital 

- Channel Name: F1 Digital
- Channel Number: 434 
- Programme Name: F1 Digital
- Time/Date of airing: All
- Problem encountered: 

Program listings just say F1 Digital when there are set times for practice, qualifying, race etc. The listings say F1 Digital over various time slots for the whole day including times when just the add page is being transmitted. This is a major problem now that F1 Digital are providing season tickets and each weekend does not have to be purchased separately.


----------



## 10203

The ongoing Top Of The Pops saga...

Looks like this week's episode has been corrected, so no duplicate recording scheduled for Sunday am. Thanks! 

Next week's seems to be wrong though at the moment.


----------



## mrtickle

Quite a lot of the errors I posted last week have been fixed, too (my plan worked!). Still some way to go but good progress all the same. Thanks Jim!


----------



## alphabeta

Postcode: SL6
Provider: Sky
Channel: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Time/Date: 6 July 9pm and 10pm
Problem: Descriptions for "Would Like to Meet" are for wrong episodes (in fact they are for the WTM on BBC2 later in the week)


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74 2HZ
- ntl: Leicestershire
- BBC Choice 
- 126
- Queer as Folk
- Sunday 7th July 23:30 and Monday 8th July 22:30
- The Monday episode is shown as a repeat of the Sunday night episode. That actually isn't true. This fact is shown by the following Saturday night having an omnibus of the first two episodes and lasting twice the length of one episode. Digiguide also shows them as different episodes, quite correctly.

And from the BBC Choice website http://www.bbc.co.uk/choice

Sunday: "First in a new series. The highly acclaimed US version follows the lives and loves of Brian, Michael and Justin. W/S. Then 60 Seconds. Strong language and adult scenes"

Monday: "Michael is forced to go on a date with a female co-worker while struggling with feelings of jealousy over Brian's relationship with Justin. W/S. Then 60 Seconds. Strong language and adult scenes. "

Saturday 13th July both episodes listed separately.


----------



## csteinle

Channel: ITV2
Date: Daily

The ITV2 Tour de France Highlainghts programme is listed as the same series as the live coverage, so a season pass picks up both. A wishlist doesn't work either, as it picks up the Eurosport highlights programmes aswell. Can you seperate the live and highlights programmes into two? Cheers.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG8
Provider: Analogue aerial
Channel Name: BBC1EM
Channel Number: 58
Programme Name: EastEnders
Time/Date of airing: 1955-2025 Friday 12th July 2002

This is listed on Tivo as 2000-2025 so we will miss the first five minutes. This also happened last Friday 5th July (only noticed when I tried to watch it :-( ) and the previous Friday 28th June - though at the time I thought that may have been a Wimbledon problem. (I know I could have watched the omnibus but it clashed with the Grand Prix.)

The Radio Times web site on www.radiotimes.beeb.com lists Friday 12th July schedule as:

1930 Top of the pops
1955 Eastenders
2025 My Hero

Tivo seems to be:

1930 Top of the Pops
2000 Eastenders
2025 My Hero


----------



## GarethR

Postcode: RM14 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC1LDN 
Channel Number: 101 
Programme Name: EastEnders 
Time/Date of airing: 1955-2025 Friday 12th July 2002 

Just to report that I've experienced the same EastEnders-related problems as Kevin above.


----------



## deshepherd

Can I second the request made above to list Tour de France highlights under a seperate title to the daytime coverage.

In general for any (sports) programming it would be *very* useful to distinguish in the title between live coverage, repeat of live coverage and highlights

Also when I was trying to set up seasons passes over the weekend there also seemed to be some confusions between titles "Tore de France 2002" and "Tour de France"

N.b. I gave up trying to set wishlists last night but I think doing a wish list on highlight and phil liggett may do the trick!


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital ( also affects Cable )
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205 
Programme Name: All 
Time/Date of airing: 11th July

Thursday 11th July schedules on E4 do not match UK commercial printed guides or DigiGuide.

Suggest checking E4 schedules for rest of July.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Provider: Sky Digital ( also affects Cable )
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: That Gay Show
Time/Date of airing: Multiple

Each episode of "That Gay Show" is marked as a separate episode.

It would be better to create a season pass for this programme.

The first showing on a Monday is the new episode, and subsequent showings throughout the week are repeats of the Monday episode.


----------



## Brownedger

Will someone take a look at the OPEN GOLF CHAMPIONSHIP coverage on BBC1 & BBC2 which starts on 18th July, some automated recordings are being stopped by the 28 day rule as repeats, these are LIVE SESSIONS NOT REPEATS.

Please mark them or whatever to ensure that they are recorded.

Thanks.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital ( also affects Cable ) 
Channel Name: BBC4
Channel number: 161

The listings for BBC4 run out in three days time.

Please get the future listings input.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Still not fixed  :





Originally posted by mrtickle 

PREVIOUSLY REPORTED on 4th JUNE:



Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: 14th July 10:30

It's happened again - this episode, "Skinner's Sense of Snow"
is marked as a "First Run" in the guide data but it's an old one. Its UK OAD is 11th Feb 2001.
It's not a new episode.

The last time I reported this, it was due to be shown on 17th June at 23:00. It wasn't a First Run then and it's not a First Run now . PLEASE fix this. I can understand that the odd episode which was new to be added to the database might be wrongly flagged, but not if it has (a) been shown since then and (b) reported here.
 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## mrtickle

*This was fixed for the 6th July programme - but the error is back again for the 13th! 

Please fix it for the 13th also, and all future occurrences...

Please use the same programme ID as the 6th July Science Shack so that the Season Pass created from that programme will work. Thanks.
*



> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: BBC2
> Channel Number: 102
> Programme Name: Science Shack
> Time/Date of airing: Sat 6th July 11:30
> 
> The guide data has this down as "Open University" - this is wrong, the title of the programme is Science Shack. *


----------



## bobbymobile

Postcode: E12
Provider: Sky Digital) 
Channel Name: h&l
Channel number: 133 
It is described as 'THE HOUSE DOCTOR' when it should be 'HOUSE DOCTOR' they are two completely different programs.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobbymobile _
> *Postcode: E12
> Provider: Sky Digital)
> Channel Name: h&l
> Channel number: 133
> It is described as 'THE HOUSE DOCTOR' when it should be 'HOUSE DOCTOR' they are two completely different programs. *


*
NOOOOO!!!

We've only just got this one fixed! You're asking for them to break it again! 

You're right that there are two different series with a similar name.


The programme on Channel 5 is actually called just "House Doctor" with no "the".

The programme on DHL is actually called "The House Doctor", with a "the". This is explicitly clear if you actually watched it!

Tribune corrected the titles only last week. 
*


----------



## bobbymobile

Your right, it's sky's EPG at fault as it called todays episode 'HOUSE DOCTOR' I record bought so i go a little confused.


----------



## ArwelP

Postcode: CW2
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel number: 65

The latest incarnation of "Star Trek", "Enterprise", begins its terrestrial transmission next week with the 2-hour episode "Broken Bow" being shown in two parts on successive days, at 1800 on 17th and 18th July; however the description on TiVo is "In part one of the first episode of this brand new series..." for BOTH days, so if you have the show on SP you'll only get the first part recorded! 
TiVo/Tribune please get this fixed asap, or you'll annoy a LOT of people (I'm not terribly bothered, I saw it on Sky and wasn't terribly impressed! 
 )


----------



## mrtickle

This happens almost 100% of the time there is a "long" episode which is split into two parts for subsequent showings in the USA, and the 2-part version is shown. I've lost count of the number of other times this has been reported 

(I'll be recording it though - C4 will show it *properly* in widescreen, without a logo!)


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working. Please can you do the same as with Big Brother/Liquid News and make episode "titles" out of the date of the first showing.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Just a minute
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 18:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Sundays 12:00

Thanks for the episode titles and 28-day rule fixing!

Mon 8th/repeated Sun 14th July is correct.
Mon 22nd/repeated Sun 28th July is correct.

However the Mon 15th is in the GD as another repeat of the July 8th episode - it's not it's a new episode "15 July". As a knock-on effect the Sun 21st is down as a new episode when in fact it is a repeat of "15 July".


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: Friday 19th July 18:30

Episode title is wrong - should be "19 July".


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobbymobile _
> *Your right, it's sky's EPG at fault as it called todays episode 'HOUSE DOCTOR' I record bought so i go a little confused. *


Sorry for leaping on it like that - it was just that it's only just been fixed 

The Sky EPG is indeed wrong.

Digiguide, the Radio Times and now TiVo are all correct!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ArwelP _
> *Postcode: CW2
> Provider: Terrestrial
> Channel Name: Channel 4
> Channel number: 65
> 
> The latest incarnation of "Star Trek", "Enterprise", begins its terrestrial transmission next week with the 2-hour episode "Broken Bow" being shown in two parts on successive days, at 1800 on 17th and 18th July; however the description on TiVo is "In part one of the first episode of this brand new series..." for BOTH days, so if you have the show on SP you'll only get the first part recorded!
> TiVo/Tribune please get this fixed asap, or you'll annoy a LOT of people (I'm not terribly bothered, I saw it on Sky and wasn't terribly impressed!
> ) *


I was just going to post about this. However, I will just add that the OAD for the Thursday is 17/7 and not 18/7 which will also not help distinguish the episode as the second of a two-parter.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TW
- Channel Name Sky One
- Channel Number 120
- Programme Name "Stargate SG1"
- Time/Date of airing 24/7/02 2000
- Problem encountered
I have set my SP to "FR only" (for the new series starting in September) and so far none of the current repeats have been recorded. However, for some unknown and inexplicable reason the episode onn the date mentioned above ("Out of Mind" - Series 2, episode 22) has an OAD of 24/7/02 (ie the date it is being shown). As all other eps have the correct OAD, I cannot figure out why anyone would think this is a new ep. Remeber: GIGO!!


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS
Service Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : MTV
Channel Number : 440
Programme Name : The Osbournes
Time/Date of airing : Thu 4 July Two episodes, 2200 and 2230
Problem encountered : TiVo thinks it was The Osbournes. Sky EPG shows (and aired) two episodes of Celebrity Deathmatch.

also

Channel Name : MTV
Channel Number : 440
Programme Name : Jackass
Time/Date of airing : Mon 8 July 0030
Problem encountered : TiVo thinks it was Jackass. Sky EPG shows (and aired) The Very Best of Unplugged.


----------



## SimonG

Postcode: RH10
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: MotorsTV
Channel Number: 416 
Programme Name: None
Time/Date of airing: Multiple 

Just got my TiVo last night and - shock horror! - there is no programme data for Motors TV.

WTF? Even my £6.99 A YEAR Digiguide has it. If I phone TiVo and berate them what are the chances of getting their fingers out? This is one of only ten channels I ever watch :-(


----------



## njh

Postcode: OX4
Provider: Digital Terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 2
Programme Name: Star Trek: Voyager
Date/Time: 16th July, 18:45

The TiVo program guide has this as a repeat
of last week's episode ("Friendship One"), while
the BBC are actually going to show a new episode
("Natural Law"). Unless the episode data is
corrected the 28-day rule will cause a lost 
episode for people with a BBC2/Voyager season 
pass


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17
Provider: Analogue Terrestrial
Channel Name: CH5
Channel Number: 37
Programme Name: Home and Away
Date/Time: 19th July 6pm

This episode is marked as 18/7 and is not picked up by my SP. Incidentally, today's episode was marked as being from May and wasn't picked up. I got the SP to recognise tomorrow's repeat by setting it to 'first run AND repeat'.


----------



## jborer

Postcode: PR5 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: CH5 
Channel Number: 105 
Programme Name: Starsky & Hutch 
Date/Time: 12th July 9pm 

I notice that this is on tonight on Channel 5 and 9pm. However, my Tivo listings refuse to show this program so I can't set a recording. I'm at work ATM so I can't remember what the listings actually do say instead. I guess its a little to late to correct the listings now.


----------



## Bodger

Postcode: KT12 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Men and Motors 
Channel Number: 139? I Think.
Programme Name: Team Foggy - Uncovered 
Date/Time: Every Thursday 8pm + repeats. 

The name of this show seems to have changed recently, and also there is no season pass setup. At the moment I have to manually schedue it to record every week. I do not get the option to set a season pass.


----------



## ArwelP

> _Originally posted by ArwelP _
> *Postcode: CW2
> Provider: Terrestrial
> Channel Name: Channel 4
> Channel number: 65
> 
> The latest incarnation of "Star Trek", "Enterprise", begins its terrestrial transmission next week with the 2-hour episode "Broken Bow" being shown in two parts on successive days, at 1800 on 17th and 18th July; however the description on TiVo is "In part one of the first episode of this brand new series..." for BOTH days, so if you have the show on SP you'll only get the first part recorded!
> TiVo/Tribune please get this fixed asap, or you'll annoy a LOT of people (I'm not terribly bothered, I saw it on Sky and wasn't terribly impressed!
> ) *


Well, Tribune have amended the description and got it wrong *again*!

It appears there's a feature-length showing of "Broken Bow" in a 90 minute slot at 1730 on Sunday 21/7. Tribune have now amended the description of all *three* showings to read "Feature-length compilation of the first two episodes in this brand new series".  *And* moreover all three showings are claimed to be of episode 101 with an OAD of 17/7/02!!

Tribune, fergawdsake get it right _this_ time!!:
17/07/02 1800-1900 C4 "Broken Bow, part 1" "In part one of the first episode of this brand new series..." OAD 17/07/02
18/07/02 1800-1900 C4 "Broken Bow, part 2" "In part two of the first episode of this brand new series..." OAD 18/07/02
21/07/02 1730-1900 C4 "Broken Bow" "Feature-length presentation of the first episode of this brand new series..." OAD 21/07/02

I dunno, can't get the staff y'know.... if you want something done properly you've got to do it yerself <mutter, mutter, *****...>


----------



## DazBarber

Aw come on... I'm sure they're trying to do it correctly - it must be a hell of a job checking all those details. They do get it MOSTLY correct. 

Daz


----------



## djrowley

I set a Season Pass for Dan Dare last week, having missed the first episode. But it didn't record it yesterday morning. I looked to see why, and Tivo said that it had been removed from the schedule. But it hadn't. Also, "upcoming episodes" showed none, and the Tivo offered to set a SP, which means that it didn't recognise that I already had, in spite of it being in the SP list.

I can only conclude that DD has been re-entred to the EPG with a different code. I've left both SPs up and we'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3
Provider: ntl:home
Channel Name: British Eurosport
Channel Number: 112 
Programme Name: Football
Date/Time: 

21/7, 5pm: - Under 19's Spain v Czech Republic
22/7, 9:30am and 2pm - repeats of above
29/7, 5pm: - Friendly - Liverpool v Wolfsburg

All of the above are football, not American Football, as currently categorised.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl:home 
Channel Name: UK Gold
Channel Number: 300
Programme Name: Football 
Date/Time:

Tonight 9:40 pm Kiss Me Kate
Next Monday 10:20pm Kiss Me Kate

For some reason these seem not to be thought of as the same series. They should be. It has been a problem in the past judging from the different thumbs I have for the two episodes.


----------



## blokedownthepub

Postcode: SL3
Provider: Sky England
Channel Name: Disney, Disney +1
Channel Number: 613,614
Programme Name: Anything after 12am, 1am respective every single night.
Date/Time: Every single night.

According to Tivo, Disney finishes at 12am, and +1 fininshes at 1am. Disney usually finishes at approx 2am, and I will leave you to work out the rest.


----------



## doogie

Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland)
Channel Name: UK Style, UK Style+1
Channel Number: 148,149
Programme Name: Bargain Hunt
Date/Time: 8:30, 18:00 (9:30, 19:00)

No episode data present causing duplicate recordings. The 18:00 show is the new one, which is repeated at 8:30 the next morning


----------



## Scorp888

Post code

KT18

Mash, has gone from having one good description of what was on, and a generic one on the repeat in the evening, to having 100% generic desciptions. So Tivo records all of them.

Channel Paramount comedy channel.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.
Please can you do the same as with Big Brother/Liquid News and make episode "titles" out of the date of the first showing.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 10th July, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.
Please can you do the same as with Big Brother/Liquid News and make episode "titles" out of the date of the first showing.


----------



## mrtickle

(this one is new!)

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 10:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.
Please can you do the same as with Big Brother/Liquid News and make episode "titles" out of the date of the first showing.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode: ALL
- Service Provider: ALL
- Channel Name: Channel 4
- Channel Number: Depends
- Programme Name: "Enterprise"
- Time/Date of airing: Sunday 21/07/02
- Problem encountered: Change of Start Time

A programme promotion on C4 a few minutes ago stated that this Sundays episode of "Enterprise" is to start at *1720* and not 1730 as currently listed in the EPG.

Just about to call CS too!

_Added @ 2300:_
Just spoke to Tracy at Tivo CS and she said that it was "too late" to get the EPG changed as "takes 5 days" to sort out reported problems. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mrtickle

5 days sounds astonishing. The last we heard from TiVoPony it's up to 48 hours after Tribune are notified of the problem. That was the worst case - the processing of the data is much faster after it's handed over to TiVo now. See the FAQ thread for a pointer to the news.

Presumably CS meant that the next time _they'll_ speak to Tribune will be Monday with any change being actived on Tuesday night's call. Wednesday being 5 days after today.


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33 

- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: F1 Digital 
- Channel Number: 434 
- Programme Name: F1 Digital 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: 

Program listings just say F1 Digital when there are set times for practice, qualifying, race etc. The listings say F1 Digital over various time slots for the whole day but the time slots and the listings are not correct.

I first posted about this 07-06-2002 01:13 PM and now a new thread on the subject has been opened by hopdylan.

Please, please get this fixed, manual recordings are a real pain and not what Tivo is all about.


----------



## daveburrows

Postcode: SO19

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: F1 Digital 
- Channel Number: 434 
- Programme Name: F1 Digital 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: 

No listings whatsoever! F1 Digital+ is a PPV Pay Per View channel that covers the world Forumla One series on digital satellite.

Program listings just say F1 Digital when there are set times for practice, qualifying, race etc. The listings say F1 Digital over 2 hour time slots which is incorrect. Listings need to be entered for

- Practice Sessions 1&2
- Practice Sessions 3&4
- Qualifying
- Warmup
- Race

Please, please get this fixed, manual recordings are a real pain and not what Tivo is all about.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *5 days sounds astonishing. *


I thought so too, which is why I asked. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> Just spoke to Tracy at Tivo CS and she said that it was "too late" to get the EPG changed as "takes 5 days" to sort out reported problems. Can anyone confirm this?


It does sound about right and is the official route.

The unofficial route is to post the problem in this thread - this can solve the problem in two days - but is unofficial and can not be guaranteed,


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It does sound about right and is the official route.
> 
> The unofficial route is to post the problem in this thread - this can solve the problem in two days - but is unofficial and can not be guaranteed, *


Not sure how or why (did my post in here do it?) but I've just checked my TDL and the start-time has been changed to 5:20pm


----------



## cwaring

Would it be possible, given the limited amount of space availale, for Tribune to not include both a programme _and_ episode description every time. For example, the programme descriton for "Charmed" is so long that the episode description is truncated every time. I think after four seasons those that watch the show already know the premise so to include it on every show is redundant. I'd much rather have a complete episode description! Also, with regard to "Charmed", I notice that you have still not cleaned up the 'starring' listings so that even the programme synopsis doesn't fit, never mind the episode details. Please look into this when possible. Thank-you.


----------



## MRussell

I spotted this problem a couple of weeks ago but then went away on business for a while. However, now I'm back the problem is still there.

I do not have program listings for C5 on a Saturday! I have listings upto midnight on Friday and I have listings from midnight on Saturday but for Saturday itself I just get the default 2 hour blocks!! Consequently I've missed Charmed and CSI for the last 2 or 3 weekends.

Tried rebooting but no difference.

Anyone else suffering this problem or am I going to have to call CS?


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17 

- Service Provider: Analogue aerial/Sky Digital
- Channel Name: BBC1 / BBC Choice
- Channel Number: 26 / 160
- Programme Name: EastEnders
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: I have added SPs for EastEnders on both BBC1 and BBC Choice so that, if a higher-priority recording stops the BBC1 showing from recording, the repeat on BBC Choice at 10pm (or at 7pm on the following Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday) will be recorded.

However, if the BBC1 showing DOES get recorded, then the first available BBC Choice showing is ALSO recorded (not being picked up by the 28-day rule).

The programme descriptions for BBC1 and BBC Choice showings of EastEnders appear to be identical but they seem to be lacking the episode numbers. 

I have recorded other shows on different channels in this way and they seem to work with the 28-day rule. They had the episode number available.

It has been suggested to me that the lack of EastEnders episode numbers may be causing this problem.

Any chance of adding them?

Many thanks,

Daz


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by MRussell _
> *Consequently I've missed Charmed and CSI for the last 2 or 3 weekends.*


Not had that problem myself. However, if it help, CSI are only repeats of series one and Charmed is repeated on Sunday and Monday at 8pm and Tuesday around 1.30am.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *- Postcode: AL3
> - Service Provider: ntl:home
> - Channel Name: Challenge
> - Channel Number: 307
> - Programme Name: Who Dares Wins
> - Time/Date of airing: 23/6/2002 10:30am
> - Problem encountered:
> 
> The TIVO description was of a UK show with Keith Chegwin.
> 
> In fact it was an Australian show.
> 
> Details on Challenge website . *


A month later, and this is still wrong. Latest showing was 11 am this morning.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Platform: SkyD
Channel: BBC4 (161)

No listings whatsoever. What gives?

Definitely a TiVo end problems as my other TiVo on DTT also has no BBC4 listings.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Definitely a TiVo end problems as my other TiVo on DTT also has no BBC4 listings. *


Postcode: DE74
Provider: ntl:

Same problem, here. Last programs listed were yesterday. Today (Sunday 21st July) onwards are BBC FOUR, UNKNOWN.


----------



## woody

*Postcode: TA20
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: Discovery Sci-Trek (555)
Program Name: The Quest
Date/Time: All Showing
Problem: Catagory listing is wrong. It should not be Comedy, Drama. But Animals, Documentary, Natural World, Specials (as listed on Animalplanet 570)
*


----------



## woody

*
Postcode: TA20 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Sky One 
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: "Stargate SG1" 
Time/Date of airing: 8.0pm 24/7/02 
Problem encountered: I have set my SP to "FR only" and so far none of the current repeats have been recorded. However, for some unknown reason the episode on the date mentioned above ("Out of Mind" - Series 2, episode 22) has an OAD of 24/7/02 (ie the date it is being shown). As all other eps have the correct OAD.

*


----------



## danielrickard

Home Movies. Cartoon Network 
- Postcode: SS15 
- Service Provider: Telewest 
- Channel Name: Cartoon Network 
- Channel Number: 704 
- Programme Name: Home Movies 
- Time/Date of airing: Saturday 20th July. 11:30pm 
- Problem encountered 

This same problem has been happening with this program for the last week or so. The program was scheduled for 11:30 start, but didn't start until 11:45, so we get the end of the preceeding show and miss the end of Home Moves. This keeps happening with this program, can the scheduled timings please be checked out.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *Postcode: TA20
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Sky One
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: "Stargate SG1"
> Time/Date of airing: 8.0pm 24/7/02
> Problem encountered: I have set my SP to "FR only" and so far none of the current repeats have been recorded. However, for some unknown reason the episode on the date mentioned above ("Out of Mind" - Series 2, episode 22) has an OAD of 24/7/02 (ie the date it is being shown). As all other eps have the correct OAD.*


This is also the case for me.

Postcode: WF1 
Service Provider: Telewest AD
Channel Name: Sky One 
Channel Number: 120 
Programme Name: "Stargate SG1" 
Time/Date of airing: 8.00pm 24/7/02

Strangely, however, my Tivo has decided not to record it 

PS. NO NEED TO SHOUT WOODY


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Platform: SkyDigital
Channel: BBC4 (161) 

No listings for "BBC4". 

Tribune please get these listings input. The BBC is Britain's premier broadcaster and TiVo should carry listings for all the BBC's TV stations.

Make sure you are not getting this channel confused with "BBC Radio 4" which you have already put the listings in for.


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Extreme
- Channel Number: 422
- Programme Name: Ride Guide BMX
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered:

Description wrong:

Mountain bike, Snow Board and BMX extreme action, profiles and tips

The title of the program says it all *Ride Guide BMX* this program is *BMX only*, as opposed to the Ride Guide which caters for three sports.

Wish list for mountain biking pick this up when they should not. The description should be BMX extreme action, profiles and tips


----------



## djrowley

I've completely lost all programme details for BBC4 - it's just showing 2-hour slots like the radio used to.


----------



## SimonG

- RGH10
- SKY FTA
- MOTORS TV
- 416
- ALL
- ALL
- NO LISTINGS!! All day is split into 1 hour slots that just say Motors TV still.


----------



## woody

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> This is also the case for me.
> 
> Postcode: WF1
> Service Provider: Telewest AD
> Channel Name: Sky One
> Channel Number: 120
> Programme Name: "Stargate SG1"
> Time/Date of airing: 8.00pm 24/7/02
> 
> Strangely, however, my Tivo has decided not to record it
> 
> PS. NO NEED TO SHOUT WOODY  *




I thought that it might get noticed and changed, as Tribune had obviously ignored your original post.

chris


----------



## woody

*
Postcode: TA20
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: NatGeographic (558 & 559)
Program: The Mummy Roadshow
Date/Time: 4/8/02 9.00pm (And all subsequent showings)
Problem: The OAD for episode "Faking It" is wrong, and not picked up by a first run SP.

*


----------



## leejordan

- Postcode - TW1 1PR
- Service Provider - Telewest Cable 
- Channel Name - CBBC
- Channel Number - 701
- Programme Name - Demon Headmaster
- Time/Date of airing - 23/7/02 18:30
- Problem encountered ..

The last episode of this excellent childrens programme is showing on 23/7/02. Luckily I checked that Tivo was going to record it, becasue it isn't!

It doesn't appear in the guide data for tomorrow night. It's probably too late to fix it now but it's a terrible mistake to have made! I think The Really Wild Show is in your schedule.

Lucky I checked.

Lee.


----------



## leejordan

- Postcode - TW1 1PR
- Service Provider Telewest Digital 
- Channel Name Cartoon Network
- Channel Number - 703
- Programme Name - Justice League
- Time/Date of airing - Every Day
- Problem encountered -

New episodes of this cartoon are shown on Saturday and Sunday mornings at 10.30am, repeated the same day at 18.00. The guide data doesn't recognise the repeats.

Previous episodes are repeated every weekday. The guide data doesn't always recognise these as repeats.

Thanks.

Lee.


----------



## woody

> _Originally posted by leejordan _
> *- Postcode - TW1 1PR
> - Service Provider - Telewest Cable
> - Channel Name - CBBC
> - Channel Number - 701
> - Programme Name - Demon Headmaster
> - Time/Date of airing - 23/7/02 18:30
> - Problem encountered ..
> 
> The last episode of this excellent childrens programme is showing on 23/7/02. Luckily I checked that Tivo was going to record it, becasue it isn't!
> 
> It doesn't appear in the guide data for tomorrow night. It's probably too late to fix it now but it's a terrible mistake to have made! I think The Really Wild Show is in your schedule.
> 
> Lucky I checked.
> 
> Lee. *


My tivo with Sky Digital lists Miami7 as showing at 18:30 on the 23/7 on CBBC 621.


----------



## philatio

- Postcode - BL2 5HU
- Service Provider - ITV Digital (RIP) 
- Channel Name - BBC FOUR
- Channel Number - 10
- Programme Name - All Programmes 
- Time/Date of airing - Every Day 
- Problem encountered -

No schedule data
Listing just continually repeats 'BBC FOUR' 'BBC FOUR'... etc
as if it was a future listing before data was available.. but it's not.. it's now.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Was fixed, now broken again! 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 20:00
Time/Date of re-runs: repeated close to midnight

28-day rule is failing, re-runs are being scheduled for recording.

The episode titles are in place and the IsEpisode flags - but the TmsId
changes and is DIFFERENT for each broadcast, instead of having the same TmsId
for the 20:00 showing and its re-run later the same day. (If that is how it is
supposed to work - just speculation. Either way, something needs to be fixed
please!)


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV2 and ITV1
Channel Number: 226 and 103
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: various

Thanks for fixing the cross-channel data. A double season pass set on ITV1 and
ITV2 should no longer pick up duplicates, which is great! 

However the other problem previously reported is still there. Every episode
description starts with the text "shown on XXX" which you would expect to see
on the re-run's description only. (Or, with TiVo, we don't really care when it
was shown or whether we are getting the repeat or the re-run - as long as we
get one recording of the episode!)

It would be better to only have the "shown on XXX" on the re-run, or not have
them at all. It looks very strange to see the re-run's description overwriting
the first showing's description too. Please can this be looked at again?


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, 17th July, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Horizons & UK Horizons+1
Channel Number: 564 & 565
Programme Name: Wrong Car, Right Car
Time/Date of airing: 28th July 18:00, 18:30, 19:00, 19:30
2nd Aug 19:30, 20:30
6th Aug 19:30, 20:30
9th Aug 19:30, 20:30

Fixed from last time - 28-day rule now working for re-runs between the two
channels - thanks!

But still a problem: episode details (episode titles) missing from some showings.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One
Time/Date of airing: Tues 18:30 (but see below)
Time/Date of re-runs: various - typically there are 3-4 re-runs
This time the re-runs are: Wed 24th Jul 10:00 and Thurs 25th Jul 23:15

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme, all other showings are re-runs.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, was fixed for 6th July ONLY.
Reported again 9th July for the next episode, and fixed again.
Now broken AGAIN! 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Science Shack
Time/Date of airing: Sat 27th July 13:30

The guide data has this down as "Open University" - this is wrong, the title of the programme is Science Shack.

This is the third time the same error has been reported, and thanks for fixing it before, but please can you leave
the fix in place for all future showings!  Ta.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 10th July, 17th July, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:30 or 07:45 depending on the week
Time/Date of re-runs: (Saturdays 21:45); Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 17th July, still not fixed 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 10:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing:

25th Jul 17:00
26th Jul 17:00
27th Jul 17:00
28th Jul 17:00
29th Jul 17:00
31st Jul 17:00
9th Aug 18:30

Episode titles, IsEpisode flags and unique TmsId numbers are all missing from the
above showings.

But, the other 6 or so upcoming episodes all have very good data. Please can
the showings listed above be looked at.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai
Time/Date of airing: Wed 31 Jul 22:40
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 1 Aug 01:55

28-day rule not working. I am 99.9% certain that the 01:55 is a duplicate of the 22:40 broadcast. But
its flags/episode details are missing/wrong so it is being scheduled for
recording.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
Time/Date of airing: Wed 24 Jul 20:00
Time/Date of re-run: Sun 28 Jul 13:00

Episode "Out of Mind" is set in the guide data with an OAD of 24 Jul 2002.
That is wrong. It is NOT a "First Run" but has somehow been set as a First Run.

(edit: I see this has already been reported by others  )


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: That Gay Show
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 23:15/23:20
Time/Date of re-run: Tues early am, Fridays, Sundays

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Faking It
Time/Date of airing: Thu 1 Aug 21:00
Time/Date of re-run: Fri 2 Aug 00:10

28-day rule not working. I am 99.9% certain that this is another duplicate
pair. The 21:00 showing has good data but the re-run only has generic data, a
different TmsId and IsEpisode false 


(that's the lot for now - this 1 post per minute restriction is damn annoying )


----------



## cwaring

Hey, mr t! Aren't your fingers dropping off yet?


----------



## doogie

Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland)
Channel Name: Discovery Home & Leisure, DHL +1
Channel Number: 133, 134
Programme: Joy of Painting
Time: 9am/ 10am

Problem: We now have no episode data, causing the +1 showings to be recorded in addition to the normal showings. We had episode data up until Monday 22/07/02 and from today onwards its gone!


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *
> Postcode: TA20
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel: NatGeographic (558 & 559)
> Date/Time: 4/8/02 9.00pm (And all subsequent showings)
> Problem: The OAD for episode "Faking It" is wrong, and not picked up by a first run SP.
> 
> *


Tribune: Programme name is "The Mummy Road Show"


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Big Brother Winner's Week
Time/Date of airings: (according to digiguide)

(E) Mon 29 Jul 18:50 (10 mins)
(E) Mon 29 Jul 23:05 (10 mins)
(E) Tue 30 Jul 01:20 (10 mins, possibly repeat of 23:05)
(M) Tue 30 Jul 16:40 (20 mins, possibly omnibus of 18:50 and 23:05)

(M) Tue 30 Jul 18:50 (10 mins)
(M) Tue 30 Jul 23:05 (10 mins)
(M) Wed 31 Jul 01:20 (10 mins, possibly repeat of 23:05)
(M) Wed 31 Jul 16:40 (20 mins, possibly omnibus)

(M) Wed 31 Jul 18:50 (10 mins)
(M) Wed 31 Jul 23:10 (10 mins)
(M) Thu 01 Aug 01:35 (10 mins, possibly repeat of 23:10)
(M) Thu 01 Aug 16:40 (20 mins, possibly omnibus)

(M) Thu 01 Aug 18:50 (10 mins)
(M) Thu 01 Aug 23:05 (10 mins)

Plus, according to http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article.php?art_id=3055 :
"Big Brother Winner's Week, airing Monday to Friday at 6.50pm and 11.05pm, will highlight what the winner has been up to in the previous 24 hours.
An omnibus can be seen on Sunday, August 4 at 6pm and 10pm."

Sun 04 Aug 18:00 (no data yet)
Sun 04 Aug 22:00 (no data yet)

This is a *separate programme* in its own right, like "Big
Brother's Little Brother". It shouldn't be down as "episodes" of Big
Brother, all with the title "Winner's Week". That is a nightmare
having so many episodes with the same name, some are repeats of earlier
ones, some are new, some are omnibuses! Please can you find out from E4
what the real showings will be and update the data. I have grouped them
above in what seems to be logical showings, but this is E4 mind 

So, problem 1 ("E" above) - some showings are down as episodes of Big Brother. Needs to be a separate programme.

Problem 2 ("M" above) - some showings are missing completely from the guide data.

To be fair - earlier today Channel 4's own website did not have this
programme. Big Brother is a big "event" for TV and the data on TiVo has
been generally very good this year - it would be great if this programme
could be fixed too to round it off nicely


----------



## ndunlavey

- Postcode - SE3 7
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - BBC FOUR 
- Channel Number - can't remember
- Programme Name - all
- Time/Date of airing - all times
- Problem encountered - 

No schedule data 
All programmes appear as "BBC FOUR".

This one is really annoying me - BBC Four is one of the main channels I watch.


----------



## kitschcamp

- Postcode - DE74
- Service Provider - ntl:
- Channel Name - BBC FOUR 
- Channel Number - 127
- Programme Name - all
- Time/Date of airing - all times
- Problem encountered - 

No schedule data 
All programmes appear as "BBC FOUR".

Previously reported by lots of people lots of times since the weekend. Still no listings for it.


----------



## OzSat

BBC4 is now available again


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode - N7
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - BBC RADIO 5 LIVE
- Channel Number - 855
- Programme Name - The Rumour Mill
- Time/Date of airing - Wed 24/7 8pm - 9pm
- Problem encountered

The programme wasn't running between 8 & 9 but between 9 & 10

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/prog_parse.cgi?FILENAME=20020724/20020724_2100_49701_27466_60

I don't think there's any general problem with the BBC Radio listings though - they have proved very reliable since their very welcome recent introduction.

Any chance of adding BBC World Service, which is programmed in a similar TV-style way like Radio 4 ? And what about adding the great national commercial channels Classic FM and Virgin Radio ?


----------



## kitschcamp

- Postcode - DE74
- Service Provider - ntl:
- Channel Name - BBCIEXT
- Channel Number - 996 - 999
- Programme Name - all
- Time/Date of airing - all times
- Problem encountered -

No listings available, as a result unable to set it to record the nice
sports on for the commonwealth games. Not that the BBC web site, the ntl
web site, digiguide or the commonwealth games web site seem capable of
telling us what is on them, either.

I'm getting resigned to not getting anything of Alexandre Despatie this
week


----------



## dmchapman

- Postcode - CT19
- Service Provider - Sky
- Channel Name - CBeebies
- Channel Number - 622
- Programme Name - tweenies & Bob the builder

Seems that having been fixed at last the data for CBeebies is falling apart again - every episode of the Tweenies is being recorded despite them being repeated 3 times a day. Similar for Bob the builder.

As I say, this was a problem for months until a few weeks back when it was finally sorted - it seems that the fix was too good to be true :-(

Darren


----------



## geecross

- Postcode - SK14
- Service Provider - Sky 
- Channel Name - Channel Health 
- Channel Number - 193
- Programme Name - Halifax

Halifax should be Halifax fp and billed as Crime rather than Health & Fitness. Schedule data is also non-existant but is available as Channel 5 previously held rights to the programme.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> - Postcode - DE74
> - Service Provider - ntl:
> - Channel Name - BBCIEXT
> - Channel Number - 996 - 999
> - Programme Name - all
> - Time/Date of airing - all times
> - Problem encountered -
> 
> No listings available, as a result unable to set it to record the nice
> sports on for the commonwealth games. Not that the BBC web site, the ntl
> web site, digiguide or the commonwealth games web site seem capable of
> telling us what is on them, either.
> 
> I'm getting resigned to not getting anything of Alexandre Despatie this
> week


*Schedules for these are normally only available 24hour before transmission!

Also, it is only NTL users that can actually use these channels with TiVo - without problems!*


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Schedules for these are normally only available 24hour before transmission!
> *


 Don't worry - the BBC were unable to tell me just a couple of hours before transmission, and still can't now.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : MTV
Channel Number : 440
Programme Name : Jackass
Time/Date of airing : Monday 22/07 @12:00am
Problem encountered : Actual programme aired, and reported by Sky EPG, was "The Hot, The Cool & The Vicious"

Ditto for the 12:30am episode of Jackass.


----------



## kitschcamp

More info on the BBCIEXT channels on ntl: (996 - 999)

From an e-mail from the BBC:

"Dear Mr Baines

Thank you for your e-mail.

We regret that listings are not provided for the extra stations.

We hope this information is of assistance.

Thank you and best wishes."

Nice to know our licence fee is well spent.


----------



## SimonG

No MotorsTV Listings still! 

Postcode - RH10
- Service Provider - Sky 
- Channel Name - MotorsTV
- Channel Number - 416 
- Programme Name - That's the problem

Contact [email protected] or go to http://www.motorstv.com and type them in. You'll be done by the time I get home!


----------



## richw

Postcode: BA2
Provider: Sky
Channel name: Extreme
Channel no: 422
Programme: Mountain Bike Britain.

This is shown Sat and Sun at 08:30 and 18:00. The 18:00 is a repeat of the 8:30 showing, and the Sunday episode is repeated the following Saturday.

The guide data doesn't mark these as repeats of the sunday morning episode so currently each episode gets recorded 4 times, twice on the sunday the twice the following saturday.


----------



## cwaring

*As previously mentioned*, please sort out the listings for this programme on LivingTV. There seems to be two variants:

1. A simple repeating of the "starring" synopsis, with each person listed at least twice
or
2. A full programme synposis, ie "Three sexy sisters find they have inherited..... etc", which leaves no room for an actual EPISODE synopsis.

Also, the "brand new exlusive fourth series" actually ends this week, with the final episode "Witch Way Now". From next Sunday, Living are repeating the whole of this fourth series, so:

1. Remove the "brand new exlusive fourth series" tag from the synopsis and
2. Change the "OAD" to the actual OAD so that my SP for "First Run Only" doesn't pick them up. The OAD for next Sunday's S4E1 SHOULD be somewhere around 23/2/2002 and not 04/08/2002.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Postcode - SK4
- Service Provider - Sky
- Channel Name - Granada Plus
- Channel Number - 118
- Programme Name - Spitting Image
- Time - Sunday 12:45pm

For two weeks running Tivo has only recorded the first half of this programme. The start time is correct, but it stops after 15 minutes - the programme is 30 minutes long.

Digiguide also has this data incorrect (it lists a 15 minute 'preview' slot here) so it's fairly clear that the data coming from Granada is fubar - at least Tribune go t the correct programme in this slot... they just need to tweak it a bit.


----------



## Verne

Postcode IP1
Service Provider NTL Home Digital 
Channel Name Adult
Channel Number 760

This channel is now broadcsting until 5.30am each night instead of 4.00am. The TiVo EPG still has SIGN OFF from 4.00am.


----------



## DazBarber

- Postcode - RM17
- Service Provider - Aerial
- Channel Name - BBC1
- Channel Number - 26
- Programme Name - Holby City
- Time/Date of airing - Tuesday 6th August 8pm

This episode is not being recorded. The 'Recording History' states that it was shown in the last 28 days. It would appear that the details are wrong for the programme. This Thursday, Holby City's episode is 'Judas Kiss' which is correct. However, on the 6th August the episode is 'Judas Kiss Part Two'. Unfortunately it has been given EXACTLY the same title as this Thursday's (with PART TWO missing) hence the 28 day rule coming into effect incorrectly.


----------



## DazBarber

This was posted by me a while ago but there has been no improvement:

- Postcode: RM17 
- Service Provider: Analogue aerial/Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: BBC1 / BBC Choice 
- Channel Number: 26 / 160 
- Programme Name: EastEnders 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: I have added SPs for EastEnders on both BBC1 and BBC Choice so that, if a higher-priority recording stops the BBC1 showing from recording, the repeat on BBC Choice at 10pm (or at 7pm on the following Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday) will be recorded. 

However, if the BBC1 showing DOES get recorded, then the first available BBC Choice showing is ALSO recorded (not being picked up by the 28-day rule). 

The programme descriptions for BBC1 and BBC Choice showings of EastEnders appear to be identical but they seem to be lacking the episode numbers. 

I have recorded other shows on different channels in this way and they seem to work with the 28-day rule. They had the episode number available. 

It has been suggested to me that the lack of EastEnders episode numbers may be causing this problem. 

Any chance of adding them? 

Many thanks, 

Daz


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- UK Food
- 808
- James Martin Delicious
- Daily from 5th August (bar Sunday) 
- The show is on four times a day, usually 8am, 12pm, 3:30pm and 6:30pm. These are the same episode 4 times. Much as I agree that he is delicious, I don't quite need it four times a day.

- DE74
- ntl:
- UK Food
- 808
- River Cafe Cookbook
- Thursdays and Saturdays
- On a Thursday the 7:30am, 11am and 4pm shows are the same. Similarly, the Saturday 11am and 3pm shows are the same.


----------



## mrtickle

(I've put them all in one message, otherwise it'd take me about half an hour to post!)

*
Previously reported Dec 30th, Feb 21st, Jun 30th, then fixed.
Then broken again, re-reported Jul 22nd, not yet fixed.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 20:00 until 5th Aug - then 19:00
Time/Date of re-runs: repeated close to midnight

28-day rule is failing, re-runs are being scheduled for recording.

The episode titles are in place and the IsEpisode flags - but the TmsId
changes and is DIFFERENT for each broadcast, instead of having the same TmsId
for the 20:00 showing and its re-run later the same day. (If that is how it is
supposed to work - just speculation. Either way, something needs to be fixed
please!)



Code:


Episode  IsEp   Date         Time    TmsId
30-Jul   TRUE   Tue 30 Jul   20:00   EP3814460044
30-Jul   TRUE   Wed 31 Jul   00:30   EP3814460045   ** should be the same TmsId **

31-Jul   TRUE   Wed 31 Jul   20:00   EP3814460046
31-Jul   TRUE   Thu 01 Aug   00:45   EP3814460047   ** should be the same TmsId **

01-Aug   TRUE   Thu 01 Aug   20:00   EP3814460048
01-Aug   TRUE   Fri 02 Aug   00:30   EP3814460049   ** should be the same TmsId **

02-Aug   TRUE   Fri 02 Aug   20:00   EP3814460050
02-Aug   TRUE   Sat 03 Aug   00:45   EP3814460051   ** should be the same TmsId **

05-Aug   TRUE   Mon 05 Aug   19:00   EP3814460052
05-Aug   TRUE   Tue 06 Aug   00:45   EP3814460053   ** should be the same TmsId **

06-Aug   TRUE   Tue 06 Aug   19:00   EP3814460054
06-Aug   TRUE   Wed 07 Aug   00:25   EP3814460055   ** should be the same TmsId **

07-Aug   TRUE   Wed 07 Aug   19:00   EP3814460056
07-Aug   TRUE   Thu 08 Aug   00:45   EP3814460057   ** should be the same TmsId **

08-Aug   TRUE   Thu 08 Aug   19:00   EP3814460058
01-Aug   TRUE   Fri 09 Aug   00:30   EP3814460049   ** Ep Title wrong, should be the same TmsId **

09-Aug   TRUE   Fri 09 Aug   19:00   EP3814460059
09-Aug   TRUE   Sat 10 Aug   00:45   EP3814460060   ** should be the same TmsId **

=======
*
Previously reported Jun 30th, Jul 22nd.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV2 and ITV1
Channel Number: 226 and 103
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: various

Every episode description starts with the text "shown on XXX" which you would
expect to see on the re-run's description only if is was in a printed listing.
With TiVo, we don't really care when it was shown or whether we are getting
the repeat or the re-run - as long as we get one recording of the episode!

It would be better to only have the "shown on XXX" on the re-run, or not have
them at all. It looks very strange to see the re-run's description overwriting
the first showing's description too. Please can this be looked at again?

=======
*
Previously reported 30th June, 17th July, 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

=======
*
Previously reported 30th June, 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Horizons & UK Horizons+1
Channel Number: 564 & 565
Programme Name: Wrong Car, Right Car
Time/Date of airing:
Tue 6th Aug 19:30, 20:30
Fri 9th Aug 19:30, 20:30
Tue 13th Aug 19:30, 20:30
Fri 16th Aug 19:30, 20:30

Episode details missing.

=======

*
Previously reported 30th June, 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One
Time/Date of airing: Tues 13th Aug 16:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Wed 14th Aug 12:00, Thu 15th Aug 22:15

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme, all other showings are re-runs.

=======
*
Previously reported 30th June, was fixed for 6th July ONLY.
Reported again 9th July for the next episode, and fixed again.
Now broken AGAIN! 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Science Shack
Time/Date of airing: Sat 3rd Aug 13:30

The guide data has this down as "Open University" - this is wrong, the title of the programme is Science Shack.

This is the fourth time the same error has been reported, and thanks for fixing it before, but please can you leave
the fix in place for all future showings!  Ta.

=======

*
Previously reported 10th July, 17th July, 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: (Saturdays 21:45); Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

=======

*
Previously reported 17th July, 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 04:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 10:30; 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

=======

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: Fri 9th Aug 18:30

Episode details missing.

(all the rest are good - ta!)

=======

*
Previously reported 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai

Time/Date of airing: Wed 31 Jul 22:40
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 1 Aug 02:15

Time/Date of airing: Wed 7 Jul 22:45
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 8 Aug 02:30

28-day rule not working.

=======

*
Previously reported 22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: That Gay Show
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 23:15/23:20
Time/Date of re-run: Tues early am, Fridays, Sundays

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

=======
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC One/BBC Choice
Channel Number: 101/160
Programme Name: EastEnders
Time/Date of airing: Various on BBC One
Time/Date of re-run: Various on BBC Choice

Following from earlier discussions and DazBarber's post. Looking at the guide data, it seems that
the reason a double-season pass for BBC One and BBC Choice doesn't work
properly is that the TmsId of the re-run of an episode on BBC Choice doesn't
match the TmsId of the same episode when it was first shown on BBC One.



Code:


Orig.Air Date    Channel   Date         Time    TmsId
Thu 1 Aug 2002   BBC1      Thu 01 Aug   19:30   EP0013862003 }
Thu 1 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Thu 01 Aug   22:00   EP0013861999 }
Thu 1 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Fri 02 Aug   19:00   EP0013861999 } should all be EP0013862003

Fri 2 Aug 2002   BBC1      Fri 02 Aug   20:00   EP0013862004 } should both be EP0013862004
Fri 2 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Fri 02 Aug   22:00   EP0013862000 }

Mon 5 Aug 2002   BBC1      Mon 05 Aug   20:00   EP0013862015 } should both be EP0013862015
Mon 5 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Mon 05 Aug   22:00   EP0013862010 }

Tue 6 Aug 2002   BBC1      Tue 06 Aug   19:30   EP0013862016 } should both be EP0013862016
Tue 6 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Tue 06 Aug   22:00   EP0013862011 }

Thu 8 Aug 2002   BBC1      Thu 08 Aug   20:00   EP0013862017 } should both be EP0013862017
Thu 8 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Thu 08 Aug   22:00   EP0013862012 }

Fri 9 Aug 2002   BBC1      Fri 09 Aug   20:00   EP0013862018 } should both be EP0013862018
Fri 9 Aug 2002   BBCCHOI   Fri 09 Aug   22:00   EP0013862013 }

HTH


----------



## bignoise

- Postcode: SO18
- Service Provider: NTL Cable & Wireless (Analogue)
- Channel Name: The History Channel (Analogue Reduced Hours)
- Channel Number: 73 (HISTYA)

Problem: TiVo's listings for this service run from 11am to 7pm daily, but the service actually broadcasts from mid-day to 10pm.


----------



## ArwelP

- Postcode: CW2
- Service Provider: Terrestrial 
- Channel Name: Channel 4 
- Channel Number: 65 

Problem: Channel 4 is showing the Oscar-nominated mega-long Bollywood movie "Lagaan" this weekend - 2 hours on Saturday 3/8/02 at 1230, and 2 hours 10 minutes on Sunday 4/8/02 at 1240. Of course, when you select it in TiVo it only sets up a recording of the first part as the description is identical and you have to "view upcoming broadcasts" to get them both.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *The episode titles are in place and the IsEpisode flags - but the TmsId
> changes and is DIFFERENT for each broadcast, instead of having the same *


After you've recovered from the RSI  if you could explain all these flags they use; TmsID, IsEpisode, etc, so that we can all specify what needs fixing (or at least I can - I'm nosey like that!). Ta muchly!


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl
- Film Four Extreme (FILM4X)
- 716
- All
- From 1st August (tomorrow) onwards
- No program data at all, all programs listed as Movie, 2 hours long. 

Last guide call was last night at 10:30pm.


----------



## SimonG

Postcode : RH10
Service Provider : Sky Digital 
Channel Name : IDEAL WORLD 
Channel Number : 635 
Programme Name : ALL
Time/Date of airing : ALL
Problem encountered : NO PROGRAM DATA

SWMBO spotted this has no listings at all. (Mind you, all she does is flick on to it to laugh at some frightful old queen who seems to present shows in a 1970's style open-to-the-navel shirt, but then I'm a grown man who watches Star Trek, so each to their own.)

And MotorsTV now has listings (if a little scant on program descriptions) so thanks very much for that. Although anything you can do about me recording motorcycle racing by mistake due to fat fingers!?!?


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: N7
- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Premiership Plus
- Channel Number: 433
- Programme Name: Football
- Time/Date of airing: 1330 - 1615 Sunday 18th August

Aston Villa vs Liverpool

With the new football season starting, Premiership Plus will be carrying one or two PPV matches each week. The early guide data simply refers to SIGN ON and SIGN OFF.

All the early Premiership Plus games (until Nov 3) are listed here:

http://msn.skysports.com/skysports/article/1,,1860-1041569,00.html


----------



## cwaring

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but while searching the EPG just now I noticed that tonights "ITV News At Ten" is not there! The film is shown as 8pm-10:50pm when in fact there is 20 min break for the news.

Just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Robert S

Postcode: CB2
Service: ntl:home
Channel: Discovery (and D+1)
Channel: 500 (501)
Name: Salvage Squad
Air: Tuesday, Wednesday,Sunday

All episodes are described as 'Collectibles', which is OK, but an SP records all four showings each week, whereas infact Tuesday 20:30 is the first showing and the others are repeats.


----------



## Dunkwho

Postcode: LU6
Service: DTT
Channel: Ch 4 
Channel: 4
Name: Make me a man 
Air: Wednesday

Both episodes of this 2 part documentary have the same description - selecting a season pass recording last night only caused last night's episode to be entered in the todo list - no season pass was generated, next week's recording wasn't automatically scheduled (have scheduled it by hand now).


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *- DE74
> - ntl
> - Film Four Extreme (FILM4X)
> - 716
> - All
> - From 1st August (tomorrow) onwards
> - No program data at all, all programs listed as Movie, 2 hours long.
> 
> Last guide call was last night at 10:30pm. *


Another call made this morning, still no guide data for the channel.


----------



## OzSat

FILM4X and PREMPLUS listings are now appearing in latest update!


----------



## richw

BA2
Sky Digital
103 - HTVWEST

3/8/02 19:10 -> 19:55
Listed as "HTV News and Weather".
Is actually "Home on Their Own".


----------



## gblades

NTL Digital RG42 3
140 Sky 1

8/8/02 9pm & 10pm
15/8/02 9pm
X-Files has the first air date recently changed causing it not to be listed as a new episode and therefore be removed from the to-do list.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by gblades _
> *NTL Digital RG42 3
> 140 Sky 1
> 
> 8/8/02 9pm & 10pm
> 15/8/02 9pm
> X-Files has the first air date recently changed causing it not to be listed as a new episode and therefore be removed from the to-do list. *


Also on Telewest Digital, Ch 120.


----------



## cwaring

This is what happens when one tiny error occurs in the EPG.

I have SPs for "Home & Away" (6-6:30pm, Ch5), "Buffy" (6-7pm, SkyOne) and "Voyager" (6:45pm-7:30pm, Tues, BBC2).

Now, H&A is the highest SP so gets priority. However, I was scanning the TDL today and noticed that the not only would the ep of H&A on *Tues 13/8/02* would not be recorded BUT, because of this, "Buffy" would be. However, this meant that "Voyager" would also not be recorded BECAUSE "Buffy" would be.

All this simply because someone at Tribune has, for both the Tues ep as mentioned above AND the Wed 14/8/02 repeat (accidently I'm sure) entered the OAD as 13/*7*/02.

You have ten days to correct it 

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider Telewest AD
- Channel Name C5
- Channel Number RF37/Cable 105
- Programme Name "Home & Away"
- Time/Date of airing 13/8/02 @ 6:00pm & 14/8/02 @ 12:30pm
- Problem encountered OAD is 13/7 and not 13/8.

NOTE: I'll see what happens later on today when I set the "Buffy" SP to FRO!!


----------



## woody

> _Originally posted by gblades _
> *NTL Digital RG42 3
> 140 Sky 1
> 
> 8/8/02 9pm & 10pm
> 15/8/02 9pm
> X-Files has the first air date recently changed causing it not to be listed as a new episode and therefore be removed from the to-do list. *


*
Also on Sky Digital channel 106

chris*


----------



## rog2054

-BD17
-aerial
-ITV1YOR
-24
-Cybernet
-thus/fri night 0240 & sat/sun night 0350

Sunday episode is a repeat of the previous Friday's but both are been recorded (every week not just the dates listed above) 
- have they got different guide codes instead of the same one?


----------



## cwaring

Just spotted this while looking at the EPG:

- Postcode WF1 
- Service Provider Telewest AD 
- Channel Name BBC1 
- Channel Number RF??/Cable 101 
- Programme Name "Cagney & Lacey"
- Time/Date of airing Mon-Fri @ 2:35pm
- Problem encountered 
YEAR is incorrect. It is _so obvious_ that this series is not from 2002. 
A quick look here tells me that they are showing Season 2, which is from 1982/3. Took me all of 2 minutes!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by rog2054 _
> *-BD17
> -aerial
> -ITV1YOR
> -24
> -Cybernet
> -thus/fri night 0240 & sat/sun night 0350
> 
> Sunday episode is a repeat of the previous Friday's but both are been recorded (every week not just the dates listed above)
> - have they got different guide codes instead of the same one? *


On a similar theme:

- Postcode WF1 
- Service Provider Telewest AD 
- Channel Name BBC News 24
- Channel Number 610 
- Programme Name "Click Online"
- Time/Date of airing At various times on Sat & Sun
- Problem encountered 
Every showing after the first one on a Saturday is a repeat and should not be scheduled to record. In other words, there is ONE EPISODE per weekend which is shown at various times. If one clashes one of the others should be recorded. IYSWIM  At the moment I am getting arond this with a "KAM 1" and "KUID", but would appreciate the problem being sorted properly. Thanks muchly!


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1 
- Service Provider Telewest AD 
- Channel Name LivingTV 
- Channel Number 252
- Programme Name "Charmed"
- Time/Date of airing Sundays @ 8pm
- Problem encountered 
The episode shown today was in fact S1E1 and not S4E1. I presume this means they are showing the whole of S1 and not S4 in this slot.

I don't think that this was Tribune's fault, but more likely a late change by the channel itself. BICBW


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home
- Channel Name: TV5 
- Channel Number: 845 
- Programme Name: France Foot 
- Time/Date of airing: 5/8/2002 8:05pm & 12/8/2002
- Problem encountered

This isn't in the TIVO listings. (Chroniques d'en haut is instead). This programme of French football highlights will presumably now run for the football season. It started last night.


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home 
- Channel Name: TV5 
- Channel Number: 845 
- Programme Name: Le Journal Televise de France 2
- Time/Date of airing: 6/8/2002 8:05pm & 13/8/2002 
- Problem encountered 

This programme should be 30 minutes, followed at 8pm by TV5 Info for 5 minutes - and is the same each night (7 days a week).

TIVO listings are getting this right most of the time, but are sometimes combining the two, as in tonight and next Monday.


----------



## fister

POSTCODE: BT10
Service Provider: ntl:home
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: Real Madrid Centenary Tournament
Time/Date: Sunday 4th August 20:00

Listed as Sports and not Sports/Football and was missed by my WishList (Sports/Football AND Liverpool). 
Previous game (Friday 2nd August) was correct and Wishlist recorded.


----------



## mrtickle

Good news. It looks as if Science Shack, Wrong Car Right Car, Liquid News and Eastenders have now been fixed! (The latter two from 12th August). It should now be possible to set a double SP for EE on BBC1+Choice and not get duplicates.

Many thanks to all concerned.

(still waiting for the others to be done though  )


----------



## mouseymousey

- Postcode: RG1 
- Service Provider: ntl:home 
- Channel Name: BBC Choice
- Channel Number: 126 
- Programme Name: 24 
- Time/Date of airing: 15/8/2002 00:30 
- Problem encountered: Program not listed, should be episode number 114, called 1pm-2pm. Is listed as 24 Heaven instead


----------



## JamboRobbo

- Postcode - SE25
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - MTV UK
- Channel Number - 440
- Programme Name - Jackass
- Time/Date of airing - Most Days
- Problem encountered: No episode information so a season pass keeps recording all repeats every day. Could do with at least episode info so it will only record a repeat after 28 days, or ideally the correct original air date so that 'first run only' could be used. Note it is shown almost every day so it is recording the same program all the time right now!


- Postcode - SE25
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - MTV UK
- Channel Number - 440
- Programme Name - The Osbournes
- Time/Date of airing - Most Days
- Problem encountered: No episode information so a season pass keeps recording all repeats every day. Could do with at least episode info so it will only record a repeat after 28 days, or ideally the correct original air date so that 'first run only' could be used. Note it is shown almost every day so it is recording the same program all the time right now!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mouseymousey _
> *- Postcode: RG1
> - Service Provider: ntl:home
> - Channel Name: BBC Choice
> - Channel Number: 126
> - Programme Name: 24
> - Time/Date of airing: 15/8/2002 00:30
> - Problem encountered: Program not listed, should be episode number 114, called 1pm-2pm. Is listed as 24 Heaven instead *


Just wanted to say that according to DigiGuide, this is how it should be:

22:25-00:30 24, episodes 11am-2pm
00:30-00:45 24 Heaven

so Tivo is correct.


----------



## dallardice

Postcode: N1
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: 551 Discovery/552 Discovery+1
Date: 13/14 Aug and weekly thereafter
Programme: "Kitchen Chemistry"

New series on Discovery called "Kitchen Chemistry" is part of the 'Science Spotlight' strand. TiVo has it as programme "Science Spotlight", episode "Kitchen Chemistry". This means that only the first episode of the series will be recorded.

Programme is shown on Discovery at 2000 on 13/8, and repeated on 14/8 at 0030, 0730 and 1300. It is also on Discovery+1 an hour later. The same pattern is repeated on following weeks.

Please amend listings to show correct series name and add episode information to allow recording through a season pass.


----------



## mouseymousey

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> Just wanted to say that according to DigiGuide, this is how it should be:
> 
> 22:25-00:30 24, episodes 11am-2pm
> 00:30-00:45 24 Heaven
> 
> so Tivo is correct. *


Not really, I now see that 11am-2pm is being shown in a 2 hour block, but TiVo's guide doesn't actually list the 1pm-2pm episode, hence my confusion.


----------



## jborer

Postcode - PR5 8BS
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - Hallmark
- Programme Name - Secret World Of Alex Mack
- Time/Date of airing - Saturday/Sunday

Had a wish list for Larisa Oleynik setup hoping to catch this (for my kid - honest) when it aired again.

The actor's name has been spelt Larisa Oleynic (c instead of k) so this wish list never recorded the first lost of episodes.


----------



## KingCurly

Postcode - PO4
- Service Provider - NTL cable
- Channel Name - ITV
- Programme Name - The Bill
- Time/Date of airing - Tuesday/Thursday

Just bought a TiVo and set it up to record the season pass of "The Bill". Tried to watch the episode last night the Tivo had got the time correct, but had recorded BBC1's Hobly City instead!! I've recorded other programs ok.

Does this happen often the TiVo records the wrong channel?

I checked the scheduler and under the episode of "The Bill" the summary had the correct Date, Time and CHANNEL!!

So why did it record the wrong one?

Cheers,


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by KingCurly _
> Just bought a TiVo and set it up to record the season pass of "The Bill". Tried to watch the episode last night the Tivo had got the time correct, but had recorded BBC1's Hobly City instead!! I've recorded other programs ok.
> 
> Does this happen often the TiVo records the wrong channel?
> 
> I checked the scheduler and under the episode of "The Bill" the summary had the correct Date, Time and CHANNEL!!
> 
> So why did it record the wrong one?


This would not be a guide data error - but more likely that you have not got your IR settings correct - or the IR instructions are not being received/processed correctly by the set-top-box.

There are several threads worth a look - try an advance service for IR problems.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 10th July, 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: (Saturdays 21:45); Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 04:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 10:30; 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd July, 30th July
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai

Episode details are still missing.
Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

Here are the next 4 that need fixing:

Time/Date of airing: Wed 14 Aug 22:50
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 15 Aug 02:35

Time/Date of airing: Wed 21 Aug 22:45
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 22 Aug 02:25


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons

Ten(!) of the episodes being shown on Mon 26th Aug are all set with
IsEpisde false, a generic description (nice!), and no other details. This
means that all 10 episodes are added to the ToDo list even if you have a
"First Run Only" Season Pass - not one of them will be a First Run.

Times of broadcasts that need fixing:
18:00 SH0186930000
18:30 SH0186930000
19:00 SH0186930000
19:30 SH0186930000
20:00 SH0186930000
20:30 SH0186930000
21:00 SH0186930000
21:30 SH0186930000
22:00 SH0186930000
22:30 SH0186930000


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> Channel Name: Sky One
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: The Simpsons
> 
> Ten(!) of the episodes being shown on Mon 26th Aug are all set with
> IsEpisde false, a generic description (nice!), and no other details. This
> means that all 10 episodes are added to the ToDo list even if you have a
> "First Run Only" Season Pass - not one of them will be a First Run.
> 
> Times of broadcasts that need fixing:
> 18:00 SH0186930000
> 18:30 SH0186930000
> 19:00 SH0186930000
> 19:30 SH0186930000
> 20:00 SH0186930000
> 20:30 SH0186930000
> 21:00 SH0186930000
> 21:30 SH0186930000
> 22:00 SH0186930000
> 22:30 SH0186930000


The problem here is that they are "The Simpsons Top Ten" as voted by Sky viewers - and the episodes will not be known for a while - but known of them will be first runs!


----------



## mrtickle

Aha.

In that case perhaps it would be better to replace the listings with "(to be announced)", and NOT "The Simpsons". Then replace when the results are known (surely at least 24 hours beforehand, because Sky has to load up their automated playout system).

Even though it's interesting to see the generic description for the first time ever  , I almost had a heart attack when I saw 10 new First Runs in the To Do list! This will have happened to everyone else too because of the flags


----------



## sjp

The upcoming "The Edinburgh Show" on BBC2 (both London and BBC2 Scotland) is NOT season passable, it looks like it might be on 3 nights a week for the run of the Edinburgh Festival. It also seems to be getting a "2nd chance" showing on BBC4 - haven't tried to SP this though.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> In that case perhaps it would be better to replace the listings with "(to be announced)", and NOT "The Simpsons". Then replace when the results are known (surely at least 24 hours beforehand, because Sky has to load up their automated playout system).


Or even better, title it as "The Simpsons - Top Ten"


----------



## Paj

But then a Season pass wouldn't catch it, and I would imagine it would interest Simpsons fans.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The problem here is that they are "The Simpsons Top Ten" as voted by Sky viewers - and the episodes will not be known for a while - but known of them will be first runs! *


The other problem is, who is right? DigiGuide does not have any of these episodes listed. Indeed, they have them in their usual 7-8pm slot, then:
8pm TBA
9pm Trektackular
10 X Files (usual repeat of previous Thurs Ep.)
etc...


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode ALL
- Service Provider ALL
- Channel Name ITV
- Channel Number Various
- Programme Name "The Living Daylights"
- Time/Date of airing Wednesday 14/8/02
- Problem encountered
Actually, there are two linked problems here. One is that the EPG is miising the "News At Ten" as it has been since these films began. This is because the film is interupted at ten for the news (10:00pm-10:20pm). For those recording the film, the extra 20 mins might be enough to kick off a ! recording or a suggestion... etc. For those who want ONLY the news, say on a SP, they won't get it 'cos it's not there.


----------



## mrtickle

Solution to the Simpsons problem!

Programme title "The Simpsons" with the same IDs and flags as normal.
10 episodes, all called "viewers choice", all with IsEpisode true, but with *different* TmsIds (otherwise only 1 would be picked up). Make up unique episode numbers which won't knock out existing episodes in the guide data with the 28-day rule - same applies to the TmsIds which must also be unique)
All set with OAD more than a month ago.

These would be picked up by a normal SP, but not a FRO SP - which would be correct 

Sorted!

Then update the episodes nearer to the time with the TmsIds and episodes numbers/OADs for the chosen episodes.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *- Postcode ALL
> - Service Provider ALL
> - Channel Name ITV
> - Channel Number Various
> - Programme Name "The Living Daylights"
> - Time/Date of airing Wednesday 14/8/02
> - Problem encountered
> Actually, there are two linked problems here. One is that the EPG is miising the "News At Ten" as it has been since these films began. This is because the film is interupted at ten for the news (10:00pm-10:20pm). For those recording the film, the extra 20 mins might be enough to kick off a ! recording or a suggestion... etc. For those who want ONLY the news, say on a SP, they won't get it 'cos it's not there. *


I don't think it's impossible for the guide data to be correct for both the film and the news without splitting the film into halves and requiring the user to set up two recordings for the film. This would also mean new TmsIds and synopses in the Tribune database just for ITV. I think they've just decided to give the films priority over the news which is fair enough.


----------



## OzSat

I was just going to post something similar.

How many people would set a record on the film - and be upset that TiVo didn't record the second half?

What is needed is a system which will force-link the two parts together - so selection of the first part will force record the second part. The news could then be listed as well.


----------



## OzSat

Or even better - a sub-programme feature.

ie: Grandstand on Saturday could be recorded as one big single event - or you could record the single segments you actually require!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> - Postcode WF1
> - Service Provider Telewest AD
> - Channel Name BBC News 24
> - Channel Number 610
> - Programme Name "Click Online"
> - Time/Date of airing At various times on Sat & Sun
> - Problem encountered
> Every showing after the first one on a Saturday is a repeat and should not be scheduled to record. In other words, there is ONE EPISODE per weekend which is shown at various times. If one clashes one of the others should be recorded. IYSWIM  At the moment I am getting arond this with a "KAM 1" and "KUID", but would appreciate the problem being sorted properly. Thanks muchly! *


Has this been fixed yet? Also, every episode seems to have the same OAD - 6/4/2000, even though they look like new episodes. Well, certainly todays is. One of the features is the 21st birthday of the PC.


----------



## 10203

Channel: BBC1
Programme: Top Of The Pops
Problem:

Friday's showing was moved to BBC2 because of the Athletics. Season pass missed it because it was on BBC2. Fair enough. OAD on this showing was correctly listed as 9/8/2002.

Tomorrow's repeat on BBC1 at 3:05am has an OAD of 2/8/2002. Result: TiVo missed the first one because the channel changed and thinks it doesn't need to record the repeat because it looks like it got it last week.

Aaaargh!!! *beats head against wall*


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1 
- Service Provider Telewest AD 
- Problem encountered 
Just a 'heads-up'. I don't have any ITV1 or C4 data after 5am next Saturday, August 17. Other channels OK. I'm sure it's just a glitch, but just thought I'd mention it anyway


----------



## OzSat

ITV1 often doesn't arrive until the Sunday update!


----------



## groovyclam

- Postcode CW8
- Service Provider SkyDigital
- Channel Name BBC Choice
- Channel Number 160
- Programme Name "Queer as Folk" 
- Time/Date of airing Sundays 11/8/02 and 18/8/02
- Problem encountered 

The new Sunday episodes of "Queer as Folk" are not being picked up by a season pass as TiVo is reporting that another showing is available.

Please fix these "bad" 28-day flags.

The Sunday late-evening shows are not repeats and are new episodes ( to the UK ).


----------



## groovyclam

- Postcode CW8 
- Service Provider SkyDigital 
- Channel Name British Eurosport
- Channel Number 419
- Programme Name "Tennis" 
- Time/Date of airing Sunday 11/8/02 and onwards for next three weeks 
- Problem encountered 

TiVo is failing to record some episodes of the WTA fixtures because it has them flagged as repeats of other episodes.

No doubt these are "repeat/edited highlight" episodes of previous "live" episodes but this is NOT, NOT, NOT the way ANY sports-fan of ANY type of sport wants TiVo to work.

I will be *very annoyed* if TiVo records edited highlights instead of the entirety of a live match because it is flagged as the "same" episode.

Please remove these same-episode flags for the Tennis on Eurosport. ( And you should think about how you apply them to all sport programmes. )

A better way would be to change the programme name of the "highlight/repeat" episodes to something like "Tennis Highlights" and keep the "live" episodes as "Tennis" or maybe change them to "Live Tennis"


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> (click online)
> 
> Has this been fixed yet?
> *


No it hasn't. Nor has Talking Movies, Inside Formula One, It's Your Money, Trading Up, Banzai... :down:



> *
> Also, every episode seems to have the same OAD - 6/4/2000, even though they look like new episodes. Well, certainly todays is. One of the features is the 21st birthday of the PC. *


Any series which isn't setup as Episodes will always have the flags set to False (causing the 28day rule to be disabled and every broadcast to be scheduled for recording), with identical OADs (using the OAD of the first transmission or import into the tribune dbase) and TmsIDs (ending in 0000). With some series it's not a problem if each episode is only shown once anyway, but with these programmes that a repeated it's a royal PITA and needs fixing please


----------



## woody

Provider:SkyDigital
Channel:SkyPremier (301-305)
Time/date:All
Program:What Women Want.
Problem:The OAD is wrong (6/3/02), it premiered last night (10/8/2002), also its not an episode.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *Provider:SkyDigital
> Channel:SkyPremier (301-305)
> Time/date:All
> Program:What Women Want.
> Problem:The OAD is wrong (6/3/02), it premiered last night (10/8/2002), also its not an episode. *


OADs normally refer the first UK screening - and not the first screening on this channel.

Hasn't "What Women Want" already screened on SBO and Front Row?


----------



## bobnick

Provider: DTT
Channel: ITV1
Date: Friday Mornings
Programme: CD:UK
Postcode: WC1

CD:UK is broadcast live every saturday morning. It is then repeated the next Friday. Tivo has no information on this repeat, other than the time and name, so a CD:UK SP picks it up. Please can we have proper episode and OAD information put on it, and if possible, the full programme description (which has the artists on, so wishlists work?)

News 24 has incorrect presenter information for the main bulletins throughout the day - it thinks the same people work all day, which screws up my "CHRIS EAKIN" wishlist.

Also, some of the programme descriptions in general are a bit sparse, especially on Channel 5 and ITV2. Are we not entitled to a bit more than 'Variety' for 10 pounds a month? Channel 5 spends a small fortune making its own version of the radio times devoted to its own channel. This includes information on everything it's showing, and they send it out to lots of journalists each week, so there's no excuse why this info can't be put onto Tivo. It's not a classic magazine, I grant you, but if anyone wants some plot spoilers for what's happening down on Dappledown Farm in 3 weeks, drop me a message


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode - ST6
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - Sky Sports 1
- Channel Number - 401
- Programme Name - Monday Night Football
- Time/Date of airing - 19th August at 19.00

Problem: This is Live Premiership and is not indexed in the Football season pass upcoming for this channel.

Please can you make sure that all future MNF's are available to the season pass.


----------



## csansbury

- Postcode: AB10
- Service Provider: sky digital 
- Channel Name: BBC 1 Scotland 
- Channel Number: 101 
- Programme Name: Sportscene 
- Time/Date of airing: 14/8/2002 19:30 
- Problem encountered: Tivo programme guide showing programme as Match of the Day's Manchenster United (yawn) coverage, which is not being shown in Scotland. We are lucky enough to have coverage of the Celtic match in Sportscene.

We in Scotland are also likely to have different match coverage when the Champions League games are shown on ITV.


----------



## alphabeta

Sorry, I am not going to conform to the format (shock, horror) - when I saw this wasn't recorded right, I deleted the programme without writing down all the details.

Anyway:
PC: SL6
Plat: Sky
Chan: Discovery Home and Leisure
Programme: "Lost" (ironic I know)

The last-but-one Lost recording on my season pass (Monday I think) recorded something completely different on DHL.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Dead Ringers
Time/Date of Airing: Fridays 18:30
Time/Date of Re-Run: Saturdays 12:30


Problem 1: only the Friday 16th Aug broadcast is in the guide data.

These are missing:
Sat 17th Aug 12:30 - repeat of Fri 16th

Fri 23rd Aug 18:30 - new episode
Sat 24th Aug 12:30 - repeat of Fri 23rd

Problem 2: flags not set as Episodes for the Friday 16th Aug showing, so when the repeats are added into the guide data the 28-day rule is going to fail again


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July, 8th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 10th July, 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July, 8th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: (Saturdays 21:45); Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 17th July, 22nd July, 30th July, 8th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 04:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 10:30; 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd July, 30th July, 8th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai

Episode details are still missing.
Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

Here are the next 4 that need fixing:

Time/Date of airing: Wed 14 Aug 22:50
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 15 Aug 02:35

Time/Date of airing: Wed 21 Aug 22:45
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 22 Aug 02:25


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons

Ten viewers choice episodes on Mon 26th Aug - see last week's posts for ideas
on how to enhance.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June, 22nd July, 30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One
Time/Date of airing: Tues 27th Aug 12:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Thurs 29th Aug 00:15, 11:00, 23:45.

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme in the block, all other showings are re-runs of that broadcast.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd July, 30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: Fri 9th Aug 18:30

Episode details missing for:

22nd Aug 18:30
23rd Aug 18:30
26th Aug 18:30
27th Aug 18:30
28th Aug 18:30
29th Aug 18:30
31st Aug 19:00


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC One
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Top of the Pops

Time/Date of airing: Fri 16th Aug 19:30 (EP4075790037)
Time/Date of re-run: Sun 18th Aug 02:10

Problem: flags not set and wrong TmsId on the re-runs. 28-day rule is not
working.


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- FilmFour / FilmFour + 1
- 701/714

Not so much an "error" (as most listings seem to have the same problem), but a big big wish.

One of the wonderful things about FilmFour is the short films that they show, some of which have really moved me or had me in stitches, or sitting there in total puzzlement. 

At one time TiVo and FilmFour's magazine used to list them properly as separate programs. These days, sadly, the magazine is no more, and TiVo no longer lists them as separate programs.

Any chance of persuading FilmFour to start providing details of the shorts again? The irony being that at the moment it's FilmFour's short film awards, and now I can't see as many as I used to.


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Any chance of persuading FilmFour to start providing details of the shorts again? The irony being that at the moment it's FilmFour's short film awards, and now I can't see as many as I used to. *


Wish seconded.

The six shortlisted films are being shown on C4 tomorrow night, 0020-0120, repeated Sunday night 2350-0055.


----------



## groovyclam

> Any chance of persuading FilmFour to start providing details of the shorts again?


Totally agree.

FilmFour is where I first saw the wonderful Spanish short "En Malas Compañias" and only by accident.

Anyway, I'm taking this thread off-topic so to bring it back:

Please mr/ms Tribune rep can you contact FilmFour and ask them to supply the short film listings details which follow the main feature films across all the FilmFour channels.

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: FilmFour, FilmFour+1, FilmFour World, FilmFour Extreme 
Channel Number: 323, 324, 325, 326


----------



## bobnick

Hi,
Mr & Mrs Tribune have also neglected CD:UK yet again, resulting in yet another screw-up of ITV1's flagship music show. It's one thing for them to make a mistake in Discovery H&L +1, but to consistently bugger up this show is a bit silly. Anyhow:
Postcode: WC1R 
Provider: DTT
Channel Name: ITV1
Channel Number: 3 
Programme Name: CD:UK
Time/Date of airing: Sat 17th Aug 11:00 
Tivo does not have this show in its listings - so no SP will pick it up. And of course, it makes no mention of the fact that it has Oasis' new video, so wishlists aren't going to pick it up.


Time/Date of re-run: 17th @ 6.30pm, ITV2
18th @ 1.15pm, ITV2
23rd @ 1.50am, ITV1
All listed in Tivo, but with "No Information" or episode details as far as I can see (I haven't got backdoors on at the minute).

Am I just being too fussy here? I was expecting a decent (but not perfect) service when I paid up for my Tivo - missing entire programmes is a bit too much! 
Please can you fix these problems asap?

Thank you Tribune Peeps


----------



## cwaring

They can get to that after they've sorted out the "Charmed" problem I mentioned last month


----------



## kenjolly

- Postcode FY3
- Service Provider Analogue
- Channel Name CH4
- Channel Number 65
- Programme Name Will and Grace
- Time/Date of airing 21:30 Friday nights (16th/23rd, etc)
- Problem encountered Using First run option in recording options does not record any episode and using First Run and Repeats records repeats and first run programmes. Friday is currently showing the new second series and the frist series seems to be being repeated during the week. I wanted Friday's episode to record but it didn't. Customer service said it was the american network provider of the series that is at fault - I thought it was Tivo that setup what was a repeat and what wasn't (surely that's what I pay my £10pm for !). Please fix this as I have to delete two episode a week for every one I want to keep.


----------



## cwaring

I agree with kenjolly. I am having the same problem. (TWAD, WF1) 
It's the OAD that is wrong, which is causing the bother. It's either been set to the US first-run date or the UKLiving FR date. Whilst _technically_ it's correct, this is the "First Run" on a TERRESTRIAL channel.


----------



## mrtickle

Not an error as such but missing data. For the week beginning the 24th, I've now got all the channels except BBC2 and ITV. Surprising that BBC2 is later than all the other BBC channels. I assume we'll get the data tonight?

Also C4 was strange - I got half a week's data on Friday night and the rest of the week last night.


----------



## bobg

-pstcode kt3
-provider skyD
-channel itv1lon
-channel 103
-program london tonight
Program did not record this evening at 1800 and is not scheculed for the rest of the week, the schedule has granada news instead of the london news in all slots - i have not checked if i simply have the wrong region lists or if its just the news thats fouled up


----------



## Paj

Postcode: HD9
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: ITV2
Programme: Coronation Street

A generic synopsis had slipped in with isepisode set to false. Normally this has been very good but now it's recording every showing.


----------



## UncUgly

PostCode: SM7
Platform: Skydigital
Channel: Channel 5
Programme: Home and Away
Problem: No synopsis shown resulting in all episodes being recorded (1800 premier and 1230 repeat (following day))


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl:home digital 
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 140 
Programme Name: Law and Order
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 23:00 starting 24/8/2002

Other listings have the above.

Tivo has a repeat of "Is Harry on the Boat." - which has now been put back to midnight.


----------



## mccg

My first entry on this thread, so bear with me if I've missed something...

Postcode: PO16
Provider: ntl:home digital 
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 4
Programme Name: World Rally
Time/Date of airing: Friday 23-08-2002, 20:00

Other listings have the above. 

TiVo has "The Mummy Roadshow" - Ep "One Tough Cowboy", OAD 16-06-2002.

Maybe TiVo know something we don't and the (German) rally has been cancelled due to floods..... but Ch4, autosport, etc web sites still says Rally is on...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## sxb

PostCode: HA4
Platform: Terrestrial (analogue)
Channel: ITV1LON
Programme: Various
Problem: Programme listings are for Granada instead of London, such as...
Granada News, instead of London Today
Shortland Street, instead of London Today
Granada Reports, instead of London Tonight
Crime File, instead of Carlton Country

(and probably every regional variation between Granada (North) and Carlton (South)


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 6 times:
30th June,
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 6 times:
10th July,
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: (Saturdays 21:45); Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 5 times:
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 04:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 10:30; 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 4 times:
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai
Time/Date of airing: Wednesdays 22:45
Time/Date of re-runs: Thursdays 02:30ish

Episode details are still missing.
Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 4 times:
30th June,
22nd July,
30th July,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One
Time/Date of airing: Tues 27th Aug 12:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Thurs 29th Aug 00:15, 11:00, 23:45.

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme in the block, all other showings are re-runs of that broadcast.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 3 times:
22nd July,
30th July,
14th August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: many, various

Episode details still missing for almost every episode on UK Style.


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- UK Food
- 808
- River Cafe Cookbook
- Thursdays and Saturdays

TMSID=SH5123460000
IsEp = false

- On a Thursday the 7:30am, 11am and 4pm shows are the same. Similarly, the Saturday 11am and 3pm shows are the same.

This was reported on July 30th, and still isn't sorted.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TW AD
- Channel Name Sky One
- Channel Number 120
- Programme Name "Is Harry On The Boat?"
- Time/Date of airing 2300
- Problem encountered 
Programme Time is wrong. Your data needs updating!

Taken from: http://www.skypublicity.co.uk/

AMENDMENTS TO PREVIOUSLY PUBLISHED AUGUST SKY DIGITAL SCHEDULES
(WEEKLY AMENDMENT NUMBER 285, 1 PAGE)
SKY ONE
Saturday 24 August
23.00 - 01.00 Delete: Scheduled programmes and replace as follows:
23.00 LAW AND ORDER - Cherished
Investigation of a baby's death exposes an illegal Russian adoption ring specialising in placing terminally ill babies with unsuspecting families.
24.00 IS HARRY ON THE BOAT? 
The saucy summer fun continues as Geordie Donna pushes the boundaries of decency to the limit. Will there be any comeback for her outrageous behaviour? 
01.00 Schedule resumes as published.


----------



## bignoise

Postcode: SO19
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Nick Jr & Nicktoons TV
Channel Number: 624 & 606

Since Nick Jr moved channel number, neither of these channels have any episode data in the listings. Programme names are there, but nothing else. Why?


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style & UK Style+1
Channel Number: 148 & 149
Programme Name: House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: 20:30 daily. 10:30, 11:30 and 20:30 from Sep 2nd.

Episode details missing for every episode. IsEp false, generic TmsIds. Duplicates are not picked up and with three each day this is very annoying.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June. Was fixed, but is broken again from 7th September 
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Jeeves and Wooster
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 7th Sep 19:00
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday 8th Sep 00:00

Problem 1: Episode synopsis missing. When this series was last shown, TiVo had descriptions. Surely they are still in the database?

Problem 2: Duplicates are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 2 times:
22nd July,
30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: That Gay Show
Time/Date of airing: Sundays 23:15
Time/Date of re-run: Tues 01:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Shooting Stars
Time/Date of airing: 28th Aug 22:00

This is an old repeat. The OAD is correct but it is not set as an Episode in the Guide Data. A First-Run-Only SP wrongly picks up this programme.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Time/Date of airing: Mon-Fri 23:00

Descriptions missing from every episode. Not set as Episodes in the Guide Data. Digiguide has the descriptions so they must be available from Paramount.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 3 times:
30th June,
22nd July,
30th July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV2 and ITV1
Channel Number: 226 and 103
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: various

You have a full correct set of episode data for the ITV1 showings. The ITV1 showings have (almost - see below) correct descriptions, and correct episode numbers. Please use them for ITV2!

ITV2 shows re-runs at 22:00 which are of the episode that aired earlier that evening on ITV1. The showings during the afternoons are of episodes which aired a few days previously on ITV1.

The descriptions for the ITV1 showings contain text which should be used in the ITV2 *daytime re-run* descriptions for the same episode, eg "Shown Wednesday [on ITV1]". This text should _not_ appear in the first showing on ITV1.

This was partially fixed but has now slipped back again. The ITV2 data from 25th August has now regressed to generic data, wrong episode flags and generic TmsIds. The ITV1 data still contains the extra "shown xxx" text.


----------



## biltonl

Postcode: KT6 
Provider: analogue terrestrial 
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel number: 26
Programme Name: Various 
Time/Date of airing: various 

As previous post by KevinHopkins - the same is true for BBC London, Channel 26.

Additionally TiVo says I have data up until Wed 11th Sept but in reality for the last few weeks I have only had data for about the next 6 or 7 days. Which is fine until I go on a two week holiday!


"0600 on Sat 2nd March 2002 to 2359 Sun 3rd March 2002 (well midnight, but it's midnight Sunday into Monday) BBC1 is showing the generic "BBC ONE" programme info at two hourly intervals. The programme guide is correct before and after the above times, through to around Sat 9th March 2002. It's just that weekend that has the info missing. "


----------



## ChrisP1

GU22 
NTL Analogue

Missed first episode of New Series of West Wing last night, as guide shows first aired 22/06/02 not 22/08/02. All Subsequent episodes also show the same June original air date, not August. I assume that this is a listing error, as E4 have been advertising this as the "Brand New" seies for the last couple of weeks....


----------



## gadgetguy

Postcode:EH7 6TW
Provider:Analogue terrestrial
Channel name:BBC2 SCOTLAND
Channel number:027
Programme name:T in the Park
Programme time:2335-0035
Date 23 August 2002

Not showing as listed-listings show 2335 Liar 0005 Buffy (English BBC2 Schedule


----------



## bobbymobile

Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Paramount
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Sienfeld
Time/Date of airing: 1.30 24/8/02 and 12.45 25/8/02

Descriptions missing, no episode info present for the above dates.


----------



## gadgetguy

POSTCODE:EH7 6TW
PROVIDER:SKY Digital
CHANNEL NAME:Sky Sports One
CHANNEL NUMBER:401
PROGRAMME NAME:Football
Programme time:1200-1430
Date 24 August 2002

Live match showing at this time Man City v Newcastle not listed!


----------



## Dave_Symington

Postcode: KY11
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.): Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Messiah 2
Time/Date of airing: 24 Aug 9.15 PM
Problem encountered: Lists Lost World


----------



## Dave_Symington

Ignore last message. TiVo is probably correct; other listings may be wrong. I suspect the showing of Messiah 2 has been cancelled.


----------



## Richardr

That's right. Messiah has been cancelled following recent events, and a repeat of Lost World put in its place. TIVO has done well to get the replacement in.


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17
Service Provider: aerial / Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC1 / BBC Choice
Channel Number: 26 (or 101) / 160
Programme Name: EastEnders 
Time/Date of airing: Every Mon/Tue/Thu/Fri
Problem encountered: TiVo has indictaed that it will start recording both the BBC1 showing and the BBC Choice repeat starting 2/9. This was fixed a few weeks back but something has caused it to start again. It seems that a lot of problems which were fixed a while ago are now re-occuring!


----------



## bobnick

CD:UK is still pretty broken! Please fix it!

Poscode: WC1
Service: DTT
Channel: ITV1 (3)
Programme Name: CD:UK

Thanks for putting a detailed description onto the live showing (24th, 11:30) rather than a generic one - unfortunately, it was mostly wrong, and as other guides have the right description, it doesn't seem to be an ITV ****-up. The description is repeated on the ITV2 repeats (they have different episode titles though, yet Tivo knows it's the same episode).
Unfortunately, the ITV1 repeat (30th Aug/1.30am) has no description, the wrong episode title, and Tivo thinks it's a new showing.
Please fix this before Friday!

Overall, 7/10!

PS Please fix the Eastenders problem (above) by the end of the month, or else my Tivo is going to go Eastenders crazy!


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4 
Channel Number: 854 
Programme Name: Letter From America 
Time/Date of airing: Every Fri/Sat/Sun

The Saturday and Sunday editions of this programme are actually repeats of the Friday edition.

The Friday edition is always the new episode for the week.

TiVo thinks each episode is a new one.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *.. Please fix this before Friday!
> 
> .. Please fix the Eastenders problem (above) by the end of the month*


You may want to just remove the extra showings from your ToDo list yourself, if you don't want the repeats to be recorded. Doesn't take a couple of seconds.


----------



## bobnick

'Tivo saves you the one thing money can't buy - TIME!' - my arse!

Fair enough point though - however, my Tivo hasn't gotten round to showing me those Eastenders episodes in my To Do list yet - and I'm going to be busy (and maybe away) during the week, so I'll have to remember to do it next weekend. And if some smart-arse with a hat pops up now and tells me how easy it would be to change it from work if only I had Tivoweb, I'll scream (No offense Mr Tickle - I know you're not really on comission! I'm just jealous of your smugness & hapiness since you got a network card.)

I have a theory that Tivo, like many Britons, supports the underdog. It seems to be attacking the most popular programmes on the box:
BBC1 #1 show - Eastenders
BBC Choice #1 show - Eastenders - wrong SP information
BBC2 #1 show - Simpsons - Tivo misses the start / end
ITV1 #1 show - Corrie - wrong descriptions
E4 #1 show - West Wing - Wrong OAD on some providers

If I was channel 4, I'd place a call to Tivo HQ to make sure that Tivo had all the right info for 'Make Me A Man'! (Don't forget though that Tivo had trouble with the BB final, as it was marked down as BB Live)

You see, my theory holds water... I'm not just paranoid and crazy... or maybe it's just that there's so many listing errors you can find whatever patterns you like in them (like the bible code)


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode: AL3 
- Service Provider: ntl:home 
- Channel Name: TV5 
- Channel Number: 845 
- Programme Name: France Foot 
- Time/Date of airing: 25/8/2002 8:05pm & 12:05pm
- Problem encountered: Programme not in schedule

Previously reported 3 weeks ago. The weekly French football highlights are still not in the TIVO schedule for TV5.

These are in other schedules, including that on the TV5 web site and in Digiguide.


----------



## Richardr

Re the above about TV5 - going through the TIVO schedules against the actual programmes for today gives quite a few errors, and places where TIVO says 'film' with no detail.

It would seem that TIVO has just a generic schedule, and one that hasn't been updated for programme changes for some weeks.


----------



## bobnick

*Grrr....* I moan about the accuracy of Tribune's listings in another thread, and what do they do? Go and wreck all the programmes I have scheduled to record, that's what! They're out to get me, I tell you ! 

Here we go again:

Programme: Law & Order (Channel 5's No 1 show BTW  (see above)) 
Channel: 5
Postcode: WC1
Provider: DTT
Date & Time: 31st August, 10:20*am*

Tivo thinks that Law and Order is on at 10.20 in the morning, *and* at 10.20 in the evening. The channel 5 schedule was altered a couple of weeks ago, and it looks like someone's put the wrong time in by mistake - Americans don't really do the 24-hour clock (sorry, _military time!_ - it's why '24' has am and pm in its captions!). Hercules is supposed to be on at 10:20 am.
If I hadn't noticed, my SMTV & CD:UK SP wouldn't have recorded, nor would any of the real episodes of Law and Order.

Also, Channel 5 are promoting the documentary 9/11: Tale of Two Towers @ 19:30 on the same day a lot - yet Tivo has no description. There's loads of bumpf out about the show - would it be too much to ask for a couple of sentences to describe this feature length documentary?


----------



## bobnick

More CD:UK woes:

Name: CD:UK
Channel: ITV1
Postcode: WC1
Provider: DTT
Date: 6/9
Time: 2.20am

This showing is a repeat of the live show (shown 31st August), but has no description, and my SP thinks it is a new episode.


----------



## bobnick

Even more repeat problems...

Name: Phoenix Nights
Channel: 4
Provider: DTT
Postcode: WC1
Date: 31st Aug, 00.10

This episode is a repeat of the episode shown on the 29th. Indeed, Tivo has exactly the same description - but it doesn't realise that they're episodes, and my SP is going to tape both of them


----------



## bobnick

Tribune have got this series soooo wrong, I'm beginning to think that part of the partnership arrangement between the BBC & Tivo was for ITV1's major new shows to be disrupted . My to-do list has just gone mad, and it's going to take ages to fix it manually - *Please Tribune, fix this asap* - this is one of ITV's big shows (although that's not saying a lot these days!), and my SPs for it are going to overwork my little Tivo.

Name: I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! & I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here *Now*!
Channels: ITV1 & 2
Postcode: WC1
Provider: DTT

My Tivo has absolutely *no* information about this series other than the title, and even that is wrong. There is a (singular) episode of the main show every day, which is then repeated *twice* on ITV2. There is *also* another series running in conjunction with the show called I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here Now! (see the difference?) on ITV2 on some days. This series has a different presenter, is only 30 minutes long and is shown only once. Tivo has these showings down as being part of the main series, wheres they are actually seperate - like Pop Idol, and Pop Idol Extra.
I have (low priority) Season passes for the show on ITV1 and 2. Tivo is going to record each and every live show, and each and every repeat until the series ends. It doesn't realise that it's all part of a series, and has a wrong generic OAD.

Please, please Tribune fix this as soon as you can. This isn't some small error on a geeky show on Discover Home & Leisure +1 Gold, but a major show on a major channel - it is, in effect, Celebrity Survivor (but without the royalties to Charlie Parsons). I need to have SPs on two channels to pick up all the episodes - but I don't need all the showings recording. It would be nice if you could put up a description (there's lots of people for whishlists to record - eg Ant & Dec), but all I really need is for the series link to be put in between the episodes, so we UK viewers don't get well over 40 hours(!) of the show filling up our Tivos in a fortnight!


----------



## Gonker

Rugby Club broadcast weekly on SS1 & SS2 is repeated several times.
Tivo has "no information available"
Therefore a SP tries to record all episodes.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> 
> all I really need is for the *series link* to be put in between the episodes


Wash your mouth out!

The nerve of some people.


----------



## groovyclam

- Postcode: CW8
- Service Provider: SkyDigital 
- Channel Name: FilmFour World
- Channel Number: 325

Only showing generic listings after end of August.


----------



## SaintM

Postcode: SO22
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.): Free Digital
Channel Name: ITV (Meridian)
Programme Name: Cybernet
Time/Date of airing: Ongoing...
Problem encountered: This show is shown in the early hours of Friday morning and repeated in the early hours of Saturday. My season pass which is set up to only record first showing (ie not repeats) always records both episodes (i know i can set it to keep 1 episode until I delete, but thats not the issue).

Edit: Spelling


----------



## SimonG

- Postcode: RH10
- Service Provider: SkyDigital 
- Channel Name: Ideal World 
- Channel Number: 635 

No listings


----------



## el10t

Postcode: PO15
Service provider: NTL digital cable
Channel: Playhouse Disney
Channel number: 66

My 16 month son really likes "The Bear in the Big Blue House" which is on, I think, three times a day starting at 8:40am. The listings always show this as being a programme called "Singing with Belle" or something similar.

There seems to be a misalignment somewhere.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 4 times:
22nd July,
30th July,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style
Channel Number: 148
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: many, various

Problem 1:
Episode details still missing for many episodes:

29th Aug 18:30
5th Sep 18:30
6th Sep 18:30
7th Sep 18:30
8th Sep 18:30
9th Sep 18:30
10th Sep 18:30

Problem 2:
31st Aug 19:00 looks like a wrong entry - Digiguide and the Sky EPG both list a programme called "Take Three Gardeners" in that timeslot, which is a different series!


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 30th June. Was fixed, but is broken again from 7th September 
Re-reported 22nd August, still not fixed and more errors now introduced.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Jeeves and Wooster

Time/Date of airing: Saturday 7th Sep 19:00
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday 8th Sep 00:00

Time/Date of airing: Saturday 14th Sep 19:00
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday 15th Sep 00:00

Problem 1: Episode synopsis missing. When this series was last shown, TiVo had descriptions. Surely they are still in the database?

Problem 2: Duplicates are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

Reference:
http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/index.php3?Programme=Jeeves_and_Wooster
http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/eguide.php?Programme=Jeeves and Wooster
Someone is obviously supplying good data to the website but not to Tribune...


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The X-Files

Problem 1:
The re-run of "Scary Monsters" on Mon 9th Sep has a different TmsID to its first showing on Thurs 5th Sep, causing both showings to be scheduled for recording. 28 day rule fails.

Time/Date of airing: Thursday 5th Sep 21:00 } should both be EP0809550206
Time/Date of re-run: Monday 9th Sep 22:00 }

Problem 2:
All the episode numbers in the guide are the same, either "8" or "9" - they are being truncated/corrupted somewhere? This affected the BBC data too.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Just a minute
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 18:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Sundays 12:00

Monday 2nd September (repeated Sunday 8th September) is the last programme in the current season, according to the continuity announcer.

Unless he was lieing, it seems the BBC is supplying you with incorrect data:
9th Sep 18:30
15th Sep 12:00
... are both wrong and need to be removed.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2002
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Problem 1: It is not possible to set a Season Pass for this series of concerts.

Please note that the BBC provides *extensive* Proms information on their web-site:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/broadcasts/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whatson/weekbyweek/week2508.shtml
They really should be supplying this data to you.

Example data from digiguide:

re-runs of concerts before today:
Thu 29 Aug 14:00-16:00 (re-run of Mon 26 Aug 19:30-20:25)
Fri 30 Aug 14:00-16:00 (re-run of Tue 27 Aug 19:00-19:40/22:00-23:30)

new concerts:
Wed 28 Aug 19:30-21:30 (live), re-run Mon 2 Sep 14:00-16:00
Thu 29 Aug 19:30-20:45 (live), re-run Tue 3 Sep 14:00-16:00
Fri 30 Aug 19:30-20:15 (live), re-run Wed 4 Sep 14:00-16:00
Sat 31 Aug 19:30-19:55 (live) }
Sat 31 Aug 20:15-21:45 (live) } re-run Thu 5 Sep 14:00-16:00
Sun 1 Sep 19:00-20:05 (live)
Sun 1 Sep 20:25-21:45 (live)
Mon 2 Sep 19:00-19:40 (live) }
Mon 2 Sep 22:00-23:30 (live) } re-run Fri 6 Sep 14:05-16:00
Tue 3 Sep 19:30-20:25 (live)
Wed 4 Sep 19:00-19:40 (live)
Wed 4 Sep 22:00-23:30 (live)
Thu 5 Sep 19:30-20:20 (live)
Fri 6 Sep 19:30-20:20 (live)

Problem 2: to pre-empt the 28-day rule not working, please note that the afternoon broadcasts are re-runs of earlier broadcasts.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 7 times:
30th June,
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24 and BBC Two
Channel Number: 507 and 102
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 05:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 12:45, 15:30 and 22:30; Sundays 03:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

Please note that this programme is now also shown on BBC2 on Saturdays at
12:45; that broadcast is a duplicate each week also.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 7 times:
10th July,
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 6 times:
17th July,
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 04:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 10:30; 14:30; Sundays 05:30 and 15:30

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 5 times:
22nd July,
30th July,
8th August,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Banzai

Time/Date of airing: Wed 28th Aug 22:50
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 29th Aug 02:45

Time/Date of airing: Wed 4th Sep 22:50
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 5th Sep 01:25

Episode details are still missing.
Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least 5 times:
30th June,
22nd July,
30th July,
14th August,
22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Eurosport GB
Channel Number: 412
Programme Name: Inside Formula One

*
Time/Date of airing: Tues 27th Aug 12:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Thurs 29th Aug 00:15, 11:00, 23:45.

Time/Date of airing: Tues 10th Sep 18:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Tues 10th 22:45, Wed 11th 10:30, Thurs 12th 22:15, Sat 14th 10:00
*

Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.

This programme airs during the week leading up to a Formula One Grand Prix event. There is only ever ONE new programme in the block, all other showings are re-runs of that broadcast.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style & UK Style+1
Channel Number: 148 & 149
Programme Name: House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: 20:30 daily. 10:30, 11:30 and 20:30 from Sep 2nd.

Episode details missing for every episode. IsEp false, generic TmsIds. Duplicates are not picked up and with three each day this is very annoying.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Shooting Stars
Time/Date of airing: 28th Aug 22:00, 4th Sep 22:00

Old repeats, not set as an Episodes in the Guide Data.

A First-Run-Only SP wrongly picks up these broadcasts.

All the synopses are the same which is also wrong.


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported 22nd August.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Time/Date of airing: 28th/29th Aug 23:00

Descriptions missing from every episode. Not set as Episodes in the Guide Data. Digiguide has the descriptions so they must be available from Paramount.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Two & BBC One
Channel Number: 102 & 101
Programme Name: Your Money or Your Life

This programme is shown on BBC2 and then repeated week later on BBC1. The last
two episodes have bad data on the BBC2 showings.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 3rd Sep 19:30 BBC2
This is set in the guide data as IsEpisode false.
It is due to be repeated Wed 11th Sep 02:10 BBC 1


Another duplicate which has faulty data:
Time/Date of airing: Tue 27th Aug 19:30, BBC 2, should be EP3575270030 but isn't. Wrongly set as IsEpisode false.
Time/Date of re-run: Wed 4th Sep 02:10, BBC 1, EP3575270030

The result of this is that the 28-day rule isn't working and duplicates are scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## OzSat

'mrtickle' is trying to get the record for "most consecutive posts in a single thread"


----------



## mrtickle

I think I have it! What's the prize? 
(my chosen prize would be to have them all fixed, of course, instead of having to report them 8 times each!)


----------



## woody

Sky Digital
channel 443 - VH1
DAte/Time 28/8/2002 21:30 hrs

Prob-Listed as the Greatest hits of Madonna, Actually showing The Rise of Britany Spears.


----------



## fister

With the West Wing now showing on E4, RTE1 and SKY ONE is there any chance of getting the Episode numbers for each episode?
http://www.westwingepguide.com/


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Columbo
Time/Date of airing: From 16th Sep, see below.

I *know* that Tribune's database *must* have full synopses with actors, directors etc for this programme! Episode details are missing and the generic description isn't even a proper sentence 

Please check which episodes are being shown with Granada, and then use your US data for the rest.

Taken from
http://www.gplus.co.uk/listings/full_listings.php?Programme=COLUMBO
(I realise you will need to verify this):
Mon 16th Sep 14:00 "Columbo Goes To The Guillotine"
Mon 16th Sep 21:30 "Murder By The Book"
Tue 17th Sep 14:00 "Murder, Smoke And Shadows", re-run Tue 17th Sep 21:00

Sat 21st Sep 14:00 "Death Lends A Hand", re-run Sat 21st Sep 20:00
Mon 23rd Sep 14:00 "Sex And The Married Dective", re-run Mon 23rd Sep 21:00
Tue 24th Sep 14:00 "Grand Deceptions", re-run Tue 24th Sep 21:00

Sat 28th Sep 14:00 "Dead Weight", re-run Sat 28th Sep 20:00
Mon 30th Sep 14:00 "Murder, A Self Portrait", re-run Mon 30th Sep 21:00
Tue 1st Oct 14:00 "Columbo Cries Wolf", re-run Tue 1st Oct 21:00

Sat 5th Oct 14:00 "Suitable For Framing", re-run Sat 5th Oct 20:00
Mon 7th Oct 14:00 "Agenda For Murder", re-run Mon 7th Oct 21:00
Tue 8th Oct 14:00 "Rest In Peace, Mrs Columbo", re-run Tue 8th Oct 21:00

Sat 12th Oct 14:00 "Lady In Waiting", re-run Sat 12th Oct 20:00
Mon 14th Oct 14:00 "Uneasy Lies The Crown", re-run Mon 14th Oct 21:00
Tue 15th Oct 14:00 "Murder In Malibu", re-run Tue 15th Oct 21:00

There - 5 weeks' worth of data. Hope the pattern of repeats is obvious 

Please fix the data so that the duplicates will be detected. At present they all have the same TmsID


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported at least twice:
21st February,
22nd July.
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Faking It
Time/Date of airing: Wed 11th Sep 21:00
Time/Date of re-run: Thu 12th Sep 00:35

Problem 1: Category is "International" - wrong. Should be "Documentary".

Problem 2: Re-runs are being recorded, the 28-day rule is not working.


----------



## Toothy

SERIOUS LISTING ERROR

Postcode: DG1
Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
Channel Name: BBC2SCO
Channel Number: 26
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of Airing: Thu 29/8 August 18:00

Problem: Didn`t record anything...nothing, nada, zilch.
Time Search bar @ bottom of screen was dark green with 20 minutes playing time.

Pressing Play brings up `Delete This Recording?` page.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *SERIOUS LISTING ERROR
> 
> Postcode: DG1
> Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
> Channel Name: BBC2SCO
> Channel Number: 26
> Programme Name: The Simpsons
> Time/Date of Airing: Thu 29/8 August 18:00
> 
> Problem: Didn`t record anything...nothing, nada, zilch.
> Time Search bar @ bottom of screen was dark green with 20 minutes playing time.
> 
> Pressing Play brings up `Delete This Recording?` page. *


That would be a Sky Digibox problem then, not a "Listings/Schedule Error"!


----------



## Toothy

Is it?? Did a search but found nothing. My bad.

OK here`s one for ya.....

Postcode: DG1
Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
Channel Name: Parcom
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Roseanne
Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 13/8 02:30

Problem: Season Pass for this programme. Recorded for 1hr, should only be 30mins.
All other programmes record for their alloted time.

Also the 18:30 airing has plot summary, the 02:30 showing doesn`t. (Same episodes)

Same thing for Mad About You, same channel. Early episode, 17:30, has plot summary, 02:00 doesn`t.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Is it?? Did a search but found nothing. My bad.*


Well, I guess so. If there had been a programme other than the one you were expecting, it could have been a schedule/listing error but as your box didn't actually record a programme (just 20 mins of a black screen or something I assume) then it's either your Digibox or your Tivo.

EG. I record "Charmed" on LivingTV and recently, my Cable STB has occasionally failed to 'lock in' on the channel so I get one hour of a black screen instead of 'three sexy witches'. I am NOT amused when that happens


----------



## ArwelP

Postcode: CW2
Provider: Terrestrial 
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 65
Programme Name: Origins 
Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 2/9 and 9/9 at 2100

Problem: Both weeks are showing the same programme details for "Ice World", hence the second week won't be recorded. This seems unlikely


----------



## GMC

Saturday 31 August
Sky One - 23:00
Law and Order

The Tivo guide is not showing that Law and Order is on at this time although it does have details of the episode for the following week.


----------



## GMC

Monday 2nd September 21.00
BBC 1

Tuesday 3rd September 21.00
BBC 1

Tivo seems to be regarding the episode on 3rd September as a repeat of the one on 2nd September instead of part two or a two part story.

(At least that seems to be what is happening as my SP only picked up one of the episodes)


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1
Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date Of Airing: Fri 30/8 19:30

Problem: Wrong episode listed in plot summary. Listed as Cape Feare...dunno what episode it was.

Getting *really* fed up of all the errors.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1
Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
Channel Name: TCMUK
Channel Number: 327
Programme Name: Mad Max
Time/Date Of Airing: Fri 30/8 21:00

Problem: Isn`t Mad Max, but Elvis On Tour.

Not amused.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by GMC _
> *Monday 2nd September 21.00
> BBC 1
> 
> Tuesday 3rd September 21.00
> BBC 1
> 
> Tivo seems to be regarding the episode on 3rd September as a repeat of the one on 2nd September instead of part two or a two part story.
> 
> (At least that seems to be what is happening as my SP only picked up one of the episodes) *


Same here!

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TW AD 
- Channel Name BBC1
- Channel Number RF??/CAB101
- Programme Name "Waking The Dead"
- Time/Date of airing Mon 2 & Tues 3 Sept, 2002
- Problem encountered
This is a series of 3, 2-part thrillers. I have checked all the extra programme information and ALL the extra data fields (ObjID, TMSID, etc) are exactly the same for both episodes, with ISEPISODE = TRUE also for both. This needs fixing ASAP!

Will call Tivo CS in the morning.


----------



## cwaring

*Already reported to Tivo CS!*
FYI Only

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD 
- Channel Name Sky One
- Channel Number 120
- Programme Name "Stargate SG1"
- Time/Date of airing 18/09/2002
- Problem encountered
This programme will not be picked up by a "FR Only" SP due to the OAD being the US OAD and not the UK OAD.


----------



## richw

Postcode - BA2
Provider - Sky Digital
Channel - 105 C5
Program - Law & Order

Tivo is under the misguided impression that tonights episode shown at 22:20 was also shown this morning at 10:20 when in fact it was Hercules: The Legendary Journeys


----------



## richw

Postcode - BA2
Provider - Sky Digital
Channel - 106 Sky One

Schedules for tonight are borken.

What Tivo thinks:

22:00 Models Behaving Badly
23:00 Is Harry on the Boat
00:00 Kirsty's Home Videos
01:00 Millennium

What is really on:

22:00 Models Behaving Badly
23:00 Law and Order
00:00 Is Harry on the Boat
01:00 Millennium

I think TiVo are attempting to stop me watching any episodes of Law & Order this weekend.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by richw _
> *Schedules for tonight are borken.*


Same happened before last weekend but I managed to get them updated in time. I'm just trying a forced daily call to see if the schedule has been updated since 1am this morning but I doubt it


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17
Provider: Aerial/Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1/BBC Choice
Channel Number: 26/160 
Programme Name: EastEnders
Time/Date of airing: Mon 9th - Fri 13th Sept
Problem: This has broken YET AGAIN! The 10pm repeat on BBC Choice is the same programme as the 7:30/8pm showing on BBC1 yet they are both going to record! This has been reported and fixed more times than I've met Michael Parkinson! Anyway, it's broken again. Strangely the BBC Choice repeat has a remarkably unhelpful programme description!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Same happened before last weekend but I managed to get them updated in time. I'm just trying a forced daily call to see if the schedule has been updated since 1am this morning but I doubt it  *


Looks like this has been fixed. Thanks!


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice 
Channel Number: 160 
Programme Name: Queer as Folk 
Time/Date of airing: Sunday 8th Sept 


This episode ( a new one ) is not recording because TiVo thinks it has another showing of it available when there isn't.

The correct schedule pattern for "Queer as Folk" on BBC Choice is a new episode is shown late Sunday night and repeated 6 days later on the following Saturday.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice 
Channel Number: 160 
Programme Name: That Gay Show
Time/Date of airing: Sunday 8th Sept - onwards

Same episodes are being recorded - please set correct season episode markers.

The correct schedule for "That Gay Show" on BBC Choice is a new episode is shown late Sunday night/early Monday morning and any other showings during the week are repeats of that episode.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: FilmFour World
Channel Number: 325
Programme Name: All
Time/Date of airing: now - onwards

Only generic listings are showing.


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Service Provider: Sky Digital ( England Setup )
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4 
Channel Number: 854 
Programme Name: Letter From America 
Time/Date of airing: Every Fri/Sat/Sun 

The Saturday and Sunday editions of this programme are actually repeats of the Friday edition. 

The Friday edition is always the new episode for the week. 

TiVo thinks each episode is a new one.


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> Same here!
> 
> - Postcode WF1
> - Service Provider TW AD
> - Channel Name BBC1
> - Channel Number RF??/CAB101
> - Programme Name "Waking The Dead"
> - Time/Date of airing Mon 2 & Tues 3 Sept, 2002
> - Problem encountered
> This is a series of 3, 2-part thrillers. I have checked all the extra programme information and ALL the extra data fields (ObjID, TMSID, etc) are exactly the same for both episodes, with ISEPISODE = TRUE also for both. This needs fixing ASAP!
> 
> Will call Tivo CS in the morning. *


This does not appear to have been corrected yet.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by manolan _
> *This does not appear to have been corrected yet. *


To be fair, I didn't think it would be. I called them on Saturday, so it'll be only today that the wheels are set in motion to do whatever they do to get the listings corrected. Should be OK for next week though! I hope


----------



## bobnick

And today is a bank holiday in the US


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- UK Style and UKStyle + 1
- 407 & 810
- Columbia Road Gardens
- Daily from 2nd September - 20th September, 22:30 UKStyle till 13/9, then 13:30 and 14:30 on UKStyle and UKStyle + 1

All episodes are being recorded, as they all have an identical TMSId number (SH5265600000) and IsEP marked as false. 

The episode changes daily, and from 14/9 the 13:30 UKStyle and 14:30 UKStyle + 1 showings are timeshifted episodes of the same show, but with the current guide data all episodes are recorded. 

Much as I like Sven, I don't need both episodes each day.


----------



## bobnick

Theres a new series of 'The Frank Skinner Show' on ITV1, but it has wrong OADs - out by a couple of months, bizzarely.


----------



## dallardice

ITV1 (and ITV2, probably) through Sky Digital in N1.
From Saturday 7th September
"Popstars"

TiVo has "The Rivals" as Episode Name. The full name for the series is actually "Popstars: The Rivals". A SP on ITV1 will only pick up the very first show of the series.

Scheduling appears to be as follows:

Main show (60 mins) has first broadcast Sat 1915 ITV1,
repeated lunchtime Sunday ITV2 

Follow-up show (25 mins) first broadcast Mon 1705 ITV1

ITV2 has separate programming called "Popstars: The Rivals Extra", but it's not yet clear (to me at least) what's a first broadcast and what's a repeat.


----------



## fister

Episode Title : Gardeners World
Episode Description After a long summer break, Alan Titchmarsh and the team are back to offer seasonal gardening advice. Plus, Sarah Raven is in her garden in Kent to offer vegetable growing tips. W/S. 
Episode Number 
Duration 0:30 
Original Air Date 5/16/1997 
Genres Home and Garden, Magazine 
Type Series 
Channel 102 BBC2NID 
Showing Date 9/6 8:30 pm 


Original Air Date is VERY Wrong !!


----------



## Ken Jude

Apologies for not posting this earlier but I had to go out early this morning after I discovered this. 

The episode descriptions for the second part of both this week's and next week's "Waking The Dead" stories on BBC1 (via Sky) are identical to part 1 and are not picked up by your season passes. I recall this was also a problem with this show for the last series.


----------



## sxb

Postcode: HA4
Service Provider: Analogue terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC1LON
Programme Name: Johnny Vaughan Tonight
Time/Date of airing: Various from 2nd Sept

Tivo has 2 different prog. name entries for this programme. Some are named Johnny Vaughan and others (correctly) as Johnny Vaughan Tonight (so a single SP doesn't catch all shows).


----------



## craigw

Postcode: RH4 
Provider: Sky Digital (England) 
Channel Name: UK Gold
Channel Number: 109
Programme Name: EastEnders 
Time/Date of airing: Mon 2th - Fri 6th Sept 

There is no description for each episode, consequently, the daytime repeats are also in the To Do. 

Has been fixed for the following week however.


----------



## cwaring

FYI, this has already been discussed in the relevant "Programme Listings" thread.


----------



## gazter

Just a warning that the excellent Six feet Under is changing from Ch4 to E4 next week with the new series.

My season pass did not pick up the change, so I ahd to modify it for E4....


Just a warning!!


Gaz


----------



## Tim Browse

Well, I got this problem too - here's my #1 feature request for Tivo software:

Have a switch to *turn this bloody feature off*! It's *so* annoying.

Even if the listings were correct, if I've just watched part 1 and the 2nd and final part is on the following evening, or repeated 4 weeks later, guess which showing I might want to see?

Tim


----------



## OzSat

Some "programme warning" threads merged.

Please can all posters keep there reports of programme schedule errors to this thread?

Otherwise the forum could be swamped


----------



## Dunkwho

Postcode: LU6 
Provider: DTT
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 2 
Programme Name: Rick Stein's Food Heros
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 5th, 12th Sept, 20.00

The description for the episode on the 12th sept is the same as that on the 5th, the 12th isn't currently scheduled to record in my SP presumably as it's considered a repeat within 28 days. The episode on the 12th is infact completely different, should have a different description, and should indeed be recorded as a new episode.


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74
- ntl:
- BBC1EM and BBC1M
- 101
- 9/11
- September 11th 20:30 and 22:35
- The descriptions describe them as (1/2) and (2/2) which is correct, but they are functionally down as two totally separate series/programs in, for example, search by name etc.

The 20:30 showing has a TMSID of SH4943610000 and the 22:35 as SH5331190000.

The effect is you can't set a season pass to record the two parts.


----------



## alanjrobertson

Postcode: EH12 
Provider: Freeview/DTT
Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland 
Channel Number: 1 (& local analogue terrestrial)
Programme Name: Waking The Dead
Time/Date of airing: Mon 9th & Tue 10th Sept 

Programme descriptions are identical (as was the case for the episodes on 2nd & 3rd Sept.), therefore season pass only records 1 of 2 in each case.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> * There is also another series running in conjunction with the show called I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here Now! (see the difference?) on ITV2 on some days. This series has a different presenter, is only 30 minutes long and is shown only once. Tivo has these showings down as being part of the main series, wheres they are actually seperate - like Pop Idol, and Pop Idol Extra.*


This has been partially corrected for Thursday and Friday.

This now shows as a separate series under its correct title.

However, TIVO has Friday (21:30) as a repeat of Thursday (21:00) , and hence manual intervention is required to record both.


----------



## mrtickle

Only 2 this time as I know there is a backlog 

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2002
Time/Date of airing: various

This can now be set as a season pass, but they are (almost) all set as the same episode so most of them will not get recorded.

Evening broadcasts are always new, afternoon broadcasts (14:00) are repeats of older (not necessarily the previous day) broadcasts.

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The X-Files

[I thought this had been fixed but it still isn't for me. My last download was at 00:41 BST today (5th Sep).]

Problem 1:
The re-run of "Scary Monsters" on Mon 9th Sep has a different TmsID to its first showing on Thurs 5th Sep, causing both showings to be scheduled for recording. 28 day rule fails.

Time/Date of airing: Thursday 5th Sep 21:00 } should both be EP0809550206
Time/Date of re-run: Monday 9th Sep 22:00 }

Problem 2:
All the episode numbers in the guide are the same, either "8" or "9" - they are being truncated/corrupted somewhere? This affected the BBC data too.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1
Provider: Sky Digital (Scotland Setup)
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Roseanne
Time/Date Of Airing: Thu 5/9 18:30

Problem: Wrong plot summary. Lists yesterdays episode


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Already reported to Tivo CS!
> FYI Only
> 
> - Postcode WF1
> - Service Provider TWAD
> - Channel Name Sky One
> - Channel Number 120
> - Programme Name "Stargate SG1"
> - Time/Date of airing 18/09/2002
> - Problem encountered
> This programme will not be picked up by a "FR Only" SP due to the OAD being the US OAD and not the UK OAD. Repeat also affected.
> 
> *


*Still not fixed!! Originally reported on 31st August. Also just re-reported to Tivo CS.*

Sorry to shout but it's my favourite show


----------



## mrtickle

It is fixed - nothing to fix. The Guide Data is correct. The episodes on 18th Sep are old repeats from season 5 (the last two episodes). They are *not First Runs*.

The first episode of season 6 is "Redemption" on Wed 25th Sep.

Please check your episode guides for these things before reporting - how can you say it's your favourite programme and not know the episodes!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *It is fixed - nothing to fix. The Guide Data is correct. The episodes on 18th Sep are old repeats from season 5 (the last two episodes). They are not First Runs.
> 
> The first episode of season 6 is "Redemption" on Wed 25th Sep.
> 
> Please check your episode guides for these things before reporting - how can you say it's your favourite programme and not know the episodes!  *


Sincere apologies. You are, of course, quite correct. Not sure why I had that in mind as the first ep of S6. probably the anticipation playing with my feelings  I feel suitably stupid  However, we'll see tomorrow whether they do get it right


----------



## AENG

After a long period during which there have been no detectable errors affecting progs/channels I watch, someone at Tribune must have gone on holiday, or something. Two examples:

SG17
Terrestrial digital
Channel 5
Ch 5
Law & Order, "Blood"
10:20 a.m. 31 Aug
Although it offered this in "Now Playing", TiVo had recorded "Hercules", which is what RT billed as being on at that time.

SG17
Aerial
BBC2
Ch27
Rick Stein's Food Heroes
8:00 p.m. 12 September
Episode description Isle of Wight is wrong, this is duplicated from 5 Sep.

Episode descriptions of some other shows also seem to have got less reliable, too.


----------



## OzSat

UEFA Champions' League football will be shown live across ITV1, ITV2 and ITN News Channel this season.

This means that some proper scheduling is required on 'ITN' - but also a note to digital terrestrial viewers that 'ITN' is currently not available in the evenings when the football will be shown.


----------



## Ian_m

SG50
Aerial 
CH4 

Ally McBeal

Not possible to set a season pass to record the latest series on Wednesday evening.

First run gets nothing.

First run and repeats gets Wednesday evening as well as all the repeats of previous episodes shown during the day.


SO50
Aerial
BBC2

On foot in the past.

Only gets one episode per week/fortnight as TiVo thinks all the other episodes are repeats and doesn't record under the 28 day rule.


----------



## bobnick

I've posted in another thread about this, but am posting here to give forum readers a heads-up.
Tivo has changed the name of _Popstars_ to _Popstars: The Rivals_, which is correct - but have changed the series ID. Anyone who had SPs, or had set up one-off recordings under the old title should check their to do list - it ain't going to record it for you.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> Sincere apologies. You are, of course, quite correct. Not sure why I had that in mind as the first ep of S6. probably the anticipation playing with my feelings  I feel suitably stupid  However, we'll see tomorrow whether they do get it right  *


Well if they change it you can be the one to phone up again and get them to put it back


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Ian_m _
> *SG50
> Aerial
> CH4
> 
> Ally McBeal
> 
> Not possible to set a season pass to record the latest series on Wednesday evening.
> 
> First run gets nothing.
> 
> First run and repeats gets Wednesday evening as well as all the repeats of previous episodes shown during the day.
> 
> *


This is a bigger problem than just Ally McBeal, it's a design prob . The OADs in the database are set to what were the date of the UK First Runs - the E4 dates. A solution to please everyone is therefore impossible:

1. If it is left as it is, people who only have terrestrial TV don't have working "First Runs" for any programmes that were first shown on pay-TV channels.

2. The only way to get "First Run on C4" to work would be for Tribune to go through the data all over again and put the new C4 dates in (and lose the E4 dates forever). People who had watched it on E4 and had SPs on both E4 and C4 would suddenly find themselves getting these episodes all over again. Plus it is asking Tribune to effectively re-do the data every time a programme is first shown on a channel. (Originally they didn't re-do it every time it was first shown in a country - we had the US dates! The UK dates are actually done by TiVo I believe after they get the data from Tribune so this add another layer of complexity.) I personally think that to re-change the OADs every time may be asking too much 

OZSAT EDIT IN RED!
The "how to handle OADs" debate has been moved to OAD discussion. Please continue OAD discussion there and listing errors here.

I hope 'mrtickle' doesn't mind me edit his post?

(not at all  I probably added this post just too late otherwise I'd've put it in the new thread)


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: 148/149 UKStyle/UKStyle+1
Programme: House Doctor

All episodes have no title/description - also TiVo is recording _every_ showing.


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: 148 UKStyle
Programme: Fab Pads

All episodes have no title/description - TiVo is recording _every_ showing.


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: 205 E4
Programme: As If

Most of the problems with incorrect OADs/no decriptions seem to have been corrected, but a few episodes look to still have flags/dates incorrectly set:

Wed 18/9 3:20 pm is listed as OAD 6/3/2002
Thu 19/9 3:20 pm is listed as OAD 6/3/2002
Fri 20/9 3:20 pm is listed as OAD 6/3/2002


----------



## jborer

Provider: Sky 
Channel: 205 E4 
Programme: Model Behaviour

Sunday first episode (2pm) was not recorded. The reason was because another showing was allegedly availble. Not to happy about that. The 2.30pm show was recorded. Saturdays shows recorded OK.


----------



## deshepherd

Platform: Telewest Active Digital
Postcode: BS6
Program: Waking the dead
Channel: BBC1 (? or is it BBC2?)
Time: Monday and Tuesday evenings at present

These are 2 part programs with one shown on Monday and the 2nd part on the following day. However, listings show them as being repeats of the same program. 

I think the same happened when they were first broadcast and we missed the conclusion of at least one of the stories becuase of this :-(


----------



## DazBarber

Once again, the EastEnders BBCone/BBC Choice problem has returned. The BBCOne details seem to be correct but all the 10pm repeats on BBC Choice seem to have details from earlier in the year.

The 28 day rule is not picking them up and both episodes are set to record.

Removing the extra recordings from the ToDo list is becoming a regular weekly task for me! 

Daz


----------



## mrtickle

It _was_ fixed from 12th August - sorry to hear it has slipped back again so soon


----------



## groovyclam

Postcode: CW8 
Service Provider: SkyDigital (England Setup)
Channel Name: FilmFour World
Channel Number: 325
Programme Name: All
Date/Time: Now and onwards

Only generic listings of repeated "Movie" are showing

Please fill in the actual movie details.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *
> Channel Name: FilmFour World
> Channel Number: 325
> Programme Name: All
> Date/Time: Now and onwards
> 
> Only generic listings of repeated "Movie" are showing
> 
> Please fill in the actual movie details. *


Same here, DE74, ntl: digital.

Seems to becoming quite a regular feast


----------



## groovyclam

> Same here, DE74, ntl: digital.
> Seems to becoming quite a regular feast


This is the third time I've reported this starting back in August but nothing has got done about it.

Wakey, wakey Tribune!


----------



## DazBarber

Channel Name: ITV1
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Tarrant on TV
Date: 19th Sept 22:30

This edition has the same details as the previous week's show and is therefore prevented from recording by the 28 day rule when it should in fact be marked as a new edition.


----------



## cwaring

Telewest, UK Gold (incl UKG2 & +1)
"Neighbours" and "Eastenders"
Various Times

The (YEAR) for both the above programme is NOT 2002 as is currently shown. Don't know what year it should be as I don't know where each programme is up to!


----------



## mrtickle

But they are "First Runs" on UK Gold, aren't they. Some people want the data to be like that. See the problem?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *But they are "First Runs" on UK Gold, aren't they. Some people want the data to be like that. See the problem? *


Problem? What problem? I wasn't aware of any problems! I wish people would tell when problems occur so I know to complain!


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode: CT19
Service Provider: SkyDigital
Channel Name: CBeebies
Channel Number: 622
Programme Name: Come Outside
Date/Time: Everyday


Standard CBeebies problem (seems fixed for Tweenies and bob the builder now). Each episode of "Come Outside" is repeated 3 times a day yet a season pass records every episode (ie, it gets all of the repeats  )


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode: ME6 
Service Provider: SkyDigital 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 4 
Programme Name: Book of the week
Date/Time: Mon - Fri @ 9:45 & repeated at 0:30 the following day

This season pass has worked well since BBC R4 has had data - until this week. Now only the Monday programme is being recorded - seems like it's now falling foul of the 28 day rule.


----------



## manolan

Waking the Dead still not fixed. I knew it wouldn't be fixed for last week as we only reported it on Sunday/Monday. I suspected it wouldn't be fixed for this week (and it wasn't), but now I see from my To Do list that it isn't fixed for next week.

Jim, if you read this, please could you fix this programme. Monday and Tuesdays are parts 1 & 2 of two parters, not repeats.


----------



## Jim99

I don't usually post answers to individual errors but let me assure you this one HAS been fixed. It will likely be with you after tomorrow's update.

The editorial staff has been informed about the airing pattern of this programme and we should be set in the future.


----------



## manolan

Jim, many thanks for the reply.


----------



## OzSat

FOOTBALL ALERT

ITN News Channel is showing live UEFA Champions' League on Wednesday evenings - this is reflected in the TiVo schedules for 'ITN'.

The bad news is that it is unlikely to be shown on Digital Satellite or Digital Terrestrial TV.

DTT viewers should now have a new ITN channel for the correct hours.

D-Sat viewer currently get the schedule that includes the football - so don't expect it to record if you see it in the schedule.

At it stands, only Digital Cable viewers will definitely get it. Some analogue cable networks take the pictures from Digital Satellite - and so these may also miss out!


----------



## sanderton

Are you sure ozat. this from the ITV Web site:

*
Live coverage

On Wednesday September 18, ITV2 will screen live coverage of Manchester United v Maccabi Haifa with Jim Rosenthal hosting the action from Old Trafford, while the ITN News Channel will carry live coverage of Dynamo v Newcastle United fronted by Angus Scott.

ITV1's Wednesday evening highlights programme will be presented by Gabby Logan throughout the season.

ITV2 and the ITN News Channel are available on digital terrestrial, digital satellite and cable services

*


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: 101 BBC1
Programme: Blue Peter

Problem: TiVo is recording the morning repeat a well as the first broadcast.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Are you sure ozat. this from the ITV Web site:
> 
> 
> Live coverage
> 
> On Wednesday September 18, ITV2 will screen live coverage of Manchester United v Maccabi Haifa with Jim Rosenthal hosting the action from Old Trafford, while the ITN News Channel will carry live coverage of Dynamo v Newcastle United fronted by Angus Scott.
> 
> ITV1's Wednesday evening highlights programme will be presented by Gabby Logan throughout the season.
> 
> ITV2 and the ITN News Channel are available on digital terrestrial, digital satellite and cable services
> 
> *


How many digital terrestrial viewers are watching ITN News Channel on their DTT box this evening?

Its a free-to-air issue - ITN New Channel on satellite is free-to-air and viewable across the whole of Europe.

It will all change soon when it becomes ITV News and will then no doubt encrypt.

btw: ITV Sport website said (until today) that ITV2 was free-to-air on digital satellite - in fact it is only available by subscription.

Also worth a look are the on-screens ads which say "ITN News Channel (cable only)"

And they is no mention of the football in the Sky EPG - although that is not always correct.


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital SN3

Sky data shows the (I think correct) order to Millenium, JAG and Third Watch in the wee small hours. Last night (Wed 11th / Thu 12th) Tivo had the order as Millenium, Third Watch and JAG meaning my Third Watch recording was full of folks in crisp white shirts and not the NY cops'n'paramedics'n'firefighters I wanted to see.

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Sky Digital SN3
> 
> Sky data shows the (I think correct) order to Millenium, JAG and Third Watch in the wee small hours. Last night (Wed 11th / Thu 12th) Tivo had the order as Millenium, Third Watch and JAG meaning my Third Watch recording was full of folks in crisp white shirts and not the NY cops'n'paramedics'n'firefighters I wanted to see.
> 
> stuart *


Another last-minute change by Sky. I guess it should be corrected soon!

NOTE: SAME AGAIN TONIGHT!!!!

Taken from the Radio Times Schedule Update webclub:
http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/

Sky 1 late-night schedule changes
1:50am JAG - was 2:40am
2:40am Third Watch - was 1:50am
3:30am Brookside - as billed


----------



## sjp

thanks carl. I had spotted tonights mix up and recorded JAG as well.

stuart


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: 101 BBC1
Programme: Top of the Pops
Time: Sun 15/9 1:55 am 

Problem: It's broken again ! How many times do I have to report this?!

The Sunday morning programme is a repeat of the Friday evening showing. Why does TiVo think this is a new programme to record?


----------



## bobnick

CD:UK is always broken too; maybe Tivo isn't too happy with the state of the UK charts?


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2E
Ch 27
"Have I Got Old News for You"
10.00 p.m. 13 Sep
TiVo recorded this but labelled it with next week's details. So next week it'll balk under the 28-day rule, I suppose.

The apparent return recently of incorrect (often duplicated) episode descriptions has also been hitting other series, e.g. BBC2's "The 48 Preludes and Fugues". Disappointing.


----------



## mrtickle

> TiVo recorded this but labelled it with next week's details. So next week it'll balk under the 28-day rule, I suppose.


It isn't set as Episodes so the 28-day rule is turned off for this programme. It will record next week - check your Recording History to be sure.

The generic description used contains details specific to one episode though, which is wrong.


----------



## DazBarber

Erm, the BBC1/BBC Choice EastEnders problem has reared its ugly head YET AGAIN for the week 23rd-27th September.

I've just done my regular weekly clear-out of the ToDo list.

Here's hoping I don't have to do it again next week!!!

Daz


----------



## bradleyem

Platform: Sky Digital
Postcode: E7
Program: Dinotopia
Channel: Sky One
Time: Sunday evening, repeated Saturday evening

My TiVo recorded tonights repeat, but has it listed as a new episode (the guide data is wrong). It thinks that Saturdays ep is new, and Sunday is the repeat. IT's the other way around.

actually, to confuse matters, the Saturday repeat appeared to have a "making of" attached to the end, to pad out the 1hr50 - 2hr slot, so perhaps it should record both?

Anyway, the TiVo is recording the Saturday repeat as the first run, and ignoring the Sunday first showing as it thinks it's a repeat.

Clear?

Cool
Brad


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: BBC Choice
Programme: That Gay Show

Problem: This is another one where TiVo is recording every showing - every listing has the same description and OAD at the moment.


----------



## ALanJay

Sky Digital
Sky One
Stargate SG-1
Wednesday 25th Septermber 2002
8pm and 9pm

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36781

The above thread reports that "Stargate season 6 kicks off on sky one Wednesday 25th. with a 2 hour episode titled "Redemption""

When I looked at TiVo ToDo list only one of the wto episodes was set to record (I assume they have the same programme id).


----------



## mrtickle

Nope they have different TmsIDs and epsiode numbers (use backdoors to check). The guide data is perfect! Check your recording history...


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *I don't usually post answers to individual errors but let me assure you this one HAS been fixed. It will likely be with you after tomorrow's update.
> 
> The editorial staff has been informed about the airing pattern of this programme and we should be set in the future. *


hmmm.... My tivo doesn't believe you Jim, and it's been having successful calls each day. I've just given up on the whole series now - it's too much hard work!

When I was checking the problem out, I've noticed a couple of other errors - Driven (Ch 4) has the wrong OAD, as does Never Mind The Buzzcocks (BBC 2).

The main problem I saw was Channel 5's new flagship programme: 'Live With... Chris Moyles'. Tivo has *no* episode information, and is going to record every repeat. Great. Channel 5 is plugging the hell out of this show - give them a quick call, and they'll tell you everything you need to know.

I'm getting really cheesed off with all these problems. I know that errors will happen, it's just that I've reported quite a few errors on this thread, and via Tivo CS (the official way to report them). The CS rep assures me that they'll be passed on straight away, but the same problems reoccur.
As a result, I've given up calling Tivo each week - it was costing me time and money, for no result. Is it worth us even posting errors in this thread?


----------



## bradleyem

re: Waking the Dead

Next Week's seems to be OK - recording both. This week's (tomorrow) seems to be still busted though.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Platform: Sky Digital 
Postcode: E1 
Program: Click Online
Channel: 507, BBC News 24
Date/Time: multiple instances

Repeats being displayed as new episodes when repeated the same day as the original showing... hence duplicates are being recorded.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *Platform: Sky Digital
> Postcode: E1
> Program: Click Online
> Channel: 507, BBC News 24
> Date/Time: multiple instances
> 
> Repeats being displayed as new episodes when repeated the same day as the original showing... hence duplicates are being recorded. *


I've reported this one in the past. It's in here somewhere if you look


----------



## njh

Postcode: OX4
Service Provider:	Digital Terrestrial
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number: 5
Programme Name: Dan Dare
Time/Date: Weekly, Sat 08:55

Problem:

The programme is a weekly episodic serial, with each story taking two weeks to tell. This week (Sat 14th September) for example we had part one of a story called "The Outpost", and part two of that story will air on Sat 21st.

The two parts of each adventure seem to always get the same episode ID, with identical descriptions. So a season pass for the series only ever automatically picks up the first week of a story - on alternate weeks, when part two of a story due to be shown, the transmission it is mistakenly excluded from the To Do list by the "28 day" rule.


----------



## SaintM

Postcode: SO23
Service: FTA Digital
Channel: ITV2
Channel Number: 6
Programme Name: Spider-Man
Time/Date: Weekdays 8am

I have a season pass for this, and of the two episodes it has recorded neither of them have been Spider-man and have in fact been Pokemon.


----------



## BobBlueUK

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I've reported this one in the past. It's in here somewhere if you look  *


Certainly seems to need reporting again... wonder if they'll take the hint this time around?


----------



## mrtickle

(wearing my diplomatic hat!)

From what Jim has posted here, reporting Click Online again won't help. I've reported it a "few" times myself  .

I'm guessing here but there is a finite number of staff handling the UK data, but a huge number of programmes. So for the UK-only programmes that aren't already in Tribune's database with nice correct IDs etc, there is a limited number of programmes which can get the "manual" treatment - ie dates as episode titles and duplicates marked, like with Big Brother/Liquid News etc.

We all have our own favourite programmes that we'd like to get this extra attention each week but they can't do them all . (Yet!)


----------



## bobnick

Maybe getting the top 10 programmes on the 5 main terrestial channels right would be a reasonable expectation


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *Postcode: SO23
> Service: FTA Digital
> Channel: ITV2
> Channel Number: 6
> Programme Name: Spider-Man
> Time/Date: Weekdays 8am
> 
> I have a season pass for this, and of the two episodes it has recorded neither of them have been Spider-man and have in fact been Pokemon. *


I'm guessing that that's a 'late programme change' problem, not a Tivo Listings one! BICBW


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *Certainly seems to need reporting again... wonder if they'll take the hint this time around?  *


Well, _I_ wasn't going to mention it 

Besides, I've noticed that it's not always on a the scheduled times anyway . I think I may do a 'repeated manual recording' for the first showing (0430 Sat).


----------



## BobBlueUK

Hopefully it'll get picked up on in this thread - if the situation hasn't improved in a week or two I'll give TiVo CS a call...

Failing that I may end up going down the manual recording route as you suggest! Not ideal but it'll do...


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky
Channel: BBC2
Programme: Blue Peter

Problem: The early morning repeats (on BBC2) of the original BBC1 programmes all have their OADs set as 7/3/2002 so TiVo is recording all the BBC2 repeats. (The BBC1 OADs look correct.)


----------



## richngill

Postcode: SL1
Service: Telewest Analogue
Channel: LivingTV (Reduced) 
Channel Number: 27
Programme Name: The Cosby Show
Time/Date: Weekdays 3:30pm

Series 4 is being shown in order. None of the episodes so far have had the correct titles/descriptions. Some are now being assigned repeat descriptions so TiVo is not recording them (28 day rule) This is the correct order for the remainder of series 4 with air dates

19/9 Bookworm 
20/9 Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star 
23/9 The Visit 
24/9 The Drum Major 
25/9 Waterworks 
26/9 Once Upon a Time 
27/9 Petanque 
30/9 Trust Me 
1/10 Home for the Weekend 
2/10 The Prom 
3/10 Gone Fishin'


----------



## SimonG

Postcode: RH10 
Service: Sky Digital (FTA/FTV)
Channel: ChartShowTV
Channel Number: 458 
Programme Name: All
Time/Date: All

New FTA channel listings are given here:

http://www.chartshow.tv/schedule.htm

Postcode: RH10 
Service: Sky Digital (FTA/FTV)
Channel: IdealWorld
Channel Number: 635
Programme Name: All
Time/Date: All


----------



## gladgd

CO7
Sky Digital
Channel 4
104
Enterprise
Sundays 6:05pm

Setting season pass to 'first run only' results in no episodes being recorded. Each episode is new on this channel at this time.

Granada Men and Motors
139
MCN
Fridays 6pm

Setting season pass to 'first run only' results in all repeats being scheduled for recording too. The show is first shown at the above day/time, then repeated every other day at varying time slots.


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17
Service: Aerial/Sky Digital
Channel: BBCOne / BBC Choice
Channel Number: 26 / 160 
Programme Name: EastEnders
Time/Date: 7:30 / 10:00

Yes, you guessed it, I've just had to do my weekly editing of EastEnders in the ToDo list! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............

I also spotted this one:

Postcode: RM17
Service: Aerial
Channel: BBCOne 
Channel Number: 26 
Programme Name: Casualty
Time/Date: 8:10 September 28th

This episode is dated 1991 instead of 2002 (I suspect somebody's hands were one key too far to the left on a keyboard) and therefore isn't picked up by a 'first showing' season pass.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service: Sky Digital 
Channel: Extreme
Channel Number: 422
Programme Name: Board Stories 
Time/Date: Various

Categorised as "Public Affairs", which is odd as it's about surfing...


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by gladgd _
> *Enterprise
> Sundays 6:05pm
> 
> Setting season pass to 'first run only' results in no episodes being recorded. Each episode is new on this channel at this time.
> *


This is "correct" behaviour - First Run at present refers to first UK broadcast, and Enterprise has been shown already on Sky One. See other threads galore to complain about it!


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4 
Service: Sky Digital 
Channel: BBC 2/BBC Choice
Channel Number: 102 
Programme Name: The Office
Time/Date: Various 

The new series of The Office starts next week and there is something wrong with the guide entry. There is no date showing at all in the description, and TiVo does not recognise that the three broacasts shown (1 on BBC 2, 2 on BBC Choice) are the same episode repeated. A BBC Choice SP records both, even if a BBC 2 SP has already scheduled it, , and a Wishlist will get all 3.


----------



## cwaring

Just thought it might be of interest 

http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/

Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about.

The changes are for Monday 23 to Wednesday 25 September on various channels.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MONDAY 23 SEPTEMBER 
BBC1 evening schedule changes (includes BBC1 Wales; please see below for BBC1 Scotland and BBC1 Northern Ireland)

8:30pm Ground Force - as scheduled
9:00pm Waking the Dead - The Blind Beggar, part one (change to billed episode; part two will be shown on Tuesday 24 September)
10:00pm BBC News - as scheduled
10:35pm Panorama - the Case against Saddam
11:25pm Johnny Vaughan Tonight - was 11:15pm
11:55pm Film 2002 With Jonathan Ross - was 11:45pm
12:25am Liquid News - was 12:15am
1:00am Film: Ace High - was 12:50am
3:00am BBC News 24 - was 2:50am

One on One: Alan Whicker will no longer be showing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC1 Scotland evening schedule changes

9:00pm Waking the Dead - The Blind Beggar, part two - change to billed episode
10:35pm Panorama: the Case against Saddam - replaces Ninewells, which will now show on Tuesday 24 September
11:25pm Johnny Vaughan Tonight - was 12:15am
11:55pm Film 2002 - was 11:45pm
12:25am Liquid News - was 12:45am
1:00am Film: Ace High
3:00am BBC News 24 - was 1:20am

One on One: Alan Whicker will no longer be showing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC1 Northern Ireland evening schedule changes

9:00pm Waking the Dead - The Blind Beggar, part one (change to billed episode; part two will be shown on Tuesday 24 September)
10:35pm Panorama: the Case against Saddam
11:25pm Sky High - was 10:35pm
11:55pm Johnny Vaughan Tonight - was 11:45pm
12:25am Film 2002 - was 12:15am
1:00am Film: Ace High - was 12:50am

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUESDAY 24 SEPTEMBER

BBC2 schedule changes

10:40am The Experimenter - as scheduled
11:00am Afoot Again in the Past - replaces Conference 2002
11:15am The Iraq Debate
1:00pm Global Warning - as scheduled
1:05pm Taxi - as scheduled
1:30pm Working Lunch - as scheduled
2:00pm Film: Invaders From Mars - postponed from Monday 23 September; replaces Conference 2002
3:20pm Yes, Minister
3:50pm BBC News

The schedule then runs as published until:

11:30pm Diners - was 11:20pm
12:00am Despatch Box
12:30am BBC Learning Zone - as scheduled

Third Rock from the Sun and 10 x 10: New Directors will no longer be showing.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC1 afternoon schedule change

3:25pm CBeebies: Tweenies
3:45pm CBBC: Taz-Mania

There is no Tweenies Songtime before Tweenies. Please note that this change applies for the rest of the week.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Channel 4 evening schedule change

7:55pm War On Iraq: Which Side Are You On? - replaces Ballykissanything

Please note that this change also applies for Wednesday 25 and Thursday 26 September.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC1 Scotland only

10:35pm Ninewells - replaces The Real Victor Meldrews

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BBC2 Scotland only

10:30pm Newsnight
11:30pm Diners

There will be no Newsnight Scotland.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WEDNESDAY 25 SEPTEMBER

BBC2 evening and late-night schedule changes

9:00pm Flesh and Blood - ten minutes shorter than billed
10:20pm Wild - Under Serengeti Stars - new programme in schedule
10:30pm Newsnight - as billed

The schedule then runs as published until:

1:00am BBC Learning Zone: A New Way of Life - replaces Auntie's Big Adventure

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DazBarber

Were the last two messages a case of Deja vu or did somebody press my own personal 'replay' button? 

(If one of those messages gets deleted this will make NO SENSE AT ALL)! 

Daz


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Postcode: BA4
> Service: Sky Digital
> Channel: BBC 2/BBC Choice
> Channel Number: 102
> Programme Name: The Office
> Time/Date: Various
> 
> The new series of The Office starts next week and there is something wrong with the guide entry. There is no date showing at all in the description, and TiVo does not recognise that the three broacasts shown (1 on BBC 2, 2 on BBC Choice) are the same episode repeated. A BBC Choice SP records both, even if a BBC 2 SP has already scheduled it, , and a Wishlist will get all 3. *


I agree. I think the IsEpisode flag is wrong.

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Two and BBC Choice
Channel Number: 102 and 160
Programme Name: The Office

Time/Date of airing: Mon 30th Sep 22:00
Time/Date of airing: Thu 3rd Oct 21:30
Time/Date of airing: Fri 4th Oct 01:00

The above 3 broadcasts are all the same episode. The description is correct, but they are not set as IsEpisode so the 28-day rule isn't working.

Also the OAD is wrong - it shouldn't be 7th Aug 2002. Should be 30th Sep 2002.

Please set them as Episodes... ta.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: South Park

Time/Date of airing: 6th Oct 23:30 "Cartman Gets An Anal Probe"
Time/Date of airing: 7th Oct 00:00 "Weight Gain 4000"
Time/Date of airing: 7th Oct 00:30 "Volcano"

These are marked in the Guide Data as First runs, but they are not. They were last shown on Sky in the year 2000.

I fear that every single 1st season repeat is going to have the same problem when it goes through the Tribune/TiVo "UK First Run Fixer" for the first time...  Please can this be looked at?


==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style & UK Style + 1
Channel Number: 148 & 149
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: many, various

Episode details still missing for many episodes

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Problem: unsure of the above airing times. I didn't get a recording of it last weekend.
The Saturday 07:45 recording had been usurped with a programme called "Gate 24".
So, I check the Sky EPG for the Sunday showings.
It said for Sunday 06:00-07:00 "includes It's Your Money", and
for Sunday 08:00-09:00 "includes Gate 24".
So I recorded the 06:45 showing, and it turned out to be Gate 24 again  

Digiguide's listings for the next two weekends claim that "It's Your Money" is on:

Sat 28th Sep somewhere in the 06:00-07:00 block (I guess 06:45)
Sun 29th Sep somewhere in the 08:00-09:00 block (I guess 08:45)

Sat 5th Oct somewhere in the 06:00-07:00 block (I guess 06:45)
Sat 5th Oct 21:30
Sun 6th Oct somewhere in the 08:00-09:00 block (I guess 08:45)

It looks as if this "Gate 24" programme has stolen half of "It's Your Money"'s timeslots. Please can you check with the BBC what's happened.


==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: CNN International
Channel Number: 513
Programme Name: The Daily Show with Jon Stewart: Global Edition

(phew - is that the longest programme name on TiVo at the moment? )

According to Mr Stewart this is going to be a weekly programme (of highlights from the USA daily version). It is scheduled for Saturdays and Sundays at 23:30. I assume Sun is a re-run of Sat. (Or perhaps Sat is a re-run of the previous Sun, but less likely). Please can this be checked and the guide data be set so that the 28-day rule works and only one of each episode is scheduled.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _


*Were the last two messages a case of Deja vu or did somebody press my own personal 'replay' button? *
Sorry. I've deleted one now  Summat screwed up. Was either my PC or the BBS system!

*
(If one of those messages gets deleted this will make NO SENSE AT ALL)! 
*
So what's new?


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
BBC2E
Ch27
Jools Holland's Piano
11.35 p.m. 4 October
Episode description, erroneously, repeats that from the first episode a week earlier.


----------



## paul lang

Sky
BBC1 Scotland

Daytime listings are wrong from 11am every day this week. House Invaders showing at 11am not 11.30pm, with various other changes not reflected in the EPG.


----------



## cwaring

POST 1000

Seems rather fitting that my 1000th post be in here  

The EPG is currently listing the same episode of "Buffy" (Sky One, 6pm) on both 1st and 2nd of October.

The ep on the 2nd is supposed to be S5E20, "Spiral".


----------



## SaintM

> Postcode: SO23
> Service: FTA Digital
> Channel: ITV2
> Channel Number: 6
> Programme Name: Spider-Man
> Time/Date: Weekdays 8am
> 
> I have a season pass for this, and of the two episodes it has recorded neither of them have been Spider-man and have in fact been Pokemon.


Originally posted on the 17th, and this is *still* the same. Fair enough that certain problems get higher priority than others, but we all pay the same fee (no nick picking about life time subs please!) and It has been a week now since reported and nada.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service: ntl
Channel: Sci Fi
Channel Number: 402 
Programme Name: The Dentist 2
Time/Date: See below:

This film is on 7th Oct at 11:50, under the title 'The Dentist II'
It is also on 4th Oct at 10pm, under the title 'The Dentist 2: Brace Yourself'

It is just the one film, but recognised as different films in the listings, albeit with exactly the same description.

Oddly enough, the UK video / DVD just seems to be called 'The Dentist 2".


----------



## kmusgrave

Just a warning - the Season pass or something seems to be broken for Silent Witness next Monday on BBC1. It is a two-parter (according to the description but only one got selected in my Wishlist (for Amanda Burton). When I looked at upcoming episodes only one was listed. I looked through the guide for Tuesday and saw the second episode on there. I set a season pass from that one but there was only 1 upcoming episode on there too. I seem to remember the season pass got broken for this programme last year and I had 2 different season passes (on the same channel) for this.

Kevin (TWAD, BTW)


----------



## bobbymobile

Postcode:E12

Service: sky digital 

Channel: Paramount

Channel Number: 127

Programme Name: Seinfeld

Time/Date: See below: 

4/10 12:35am
5/10 8:00pm
6/10 8:00pm
7/10 8:00pm
8/10 12:35am
8/10 8:00pm
9/10 12:35am
9/10 8:00pm
etc..........

there are no titles or sysnopises for these shows


----------



## bradleyem

Silent Witness - TiVo seems to think that both parts are different programmes - not just different episodes. If you search programmes by name, you'll see two entries for it. A bit wrong me think.


----------



## cwaring

I have a FRO SP for "The X Files" on Sky One. Naturally, this has picked up this Monday's repeats of the S9 finale (and I should hope so too as I pre-empted Thursday's showing!!). 

However, I just wondered why it has also chosen to record the old episode on Oct 3 that has an OAD of 1993 and IsEpisode=False? 

It is the only one of the next five listed after the Monday finale that has been set for recording and they are all old eps.

Any ideas?


----------



## gladgd

Postcode: CO7
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Granada Men & Motors
Channel Number: 139
Programme Name: Foggy's Team: Against All Odds
Time/Date of airing: All
Problem encountered: 

I can only presume that the series has actually finished, as absolutely none of the listed times actually yield the right programme... I've checked this with the Sky guide and it seems to be the case...


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> However, I just wondered why it has also chosen to record the old episode on Oct 3 that has an OAD of 1993 and IsEpisode=False?
> *


Easy. IsEpisode false seems to disable the FRO feature and the 28-day rule. So any FRO SP will suddenly start recording all episodes. I have the same problem with Shooting Stars on BBC Choice.


----------



## sanderton

IsEpisode = False means "These are not individual episodes, so don't try to apply clever TiVologic, just record it" It's intended for things like News bulletins.


----------



## bobnick

Is it not more of a 'This is a special one-off' so don't bother thinking about it, or let the user set a SP?

Shame to see that there's just as many errors cropping up in the listings as ever, despite the promise of improvements. I've phoned in my problems again, and hopefully they'll be fixed this time around - somehow I doubt it. The following programme errors have been reported, so I shan't bother with all the detail - this is just a heads-up for those of you who might be interested in the shows, or are just taking count!

Johnny Vaughan Tonight
CD:UK
The Frank Skinner Show
Spike... I told you I was ill (A comedy tribute to Spike Milligan is incorrectly titled, but it's also listed as 'sports, volleyball' which is both wrong and offensive!)
Formula One (Ch 5 only)
Silent Witness


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital SM3 (London-ish)

BBC Radio 2 8pm Saturday Oct 5th is not showing the David Bowie concert currently being trailed by Radio 2... There is currently a 1 hour show named "Homegrown"...

thanks for (hopefully) listening

stuart


----------



## SaintM

> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Postcode: SO23
> Service: FTA Digital
> Channel: ITV2
> Channel Number: 6
> Programme Name: Spider-Man
> Time/Date: Weekdays 8am
> 
> I have a season pass for this, and of the two episodes it has recorded neither of them have been Spider-man and have in fact been Pokemon.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Originally posted on the 17th, and this is still the same. Fair enough that certain problems get higher priority than others, but we all pay the same fee (no nick picking about life time subs please!) and It has been a week now since reported and nada.


This is *still* incorrect. *sigh*


----------



## Paj

Postcode: HD9
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ParamountComedy
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Frasier
Time/Date of airing: All 
Problem encountered: 

A generic description rather than the real episode synopsis. I'm sure these were all correctly described last time they were shown so I don't know why they're not in the database now.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Is it not more of a 'This is a special one-off' so don't bother thinking about it, or let the user set a SP?
> *


Nope the one-off programmes are different. As you say they don't let you set a SP and also "view upcoming episodes" changes to "view upcoming broadcasts" for these. Normally used for films, they don't have series data linking them together.

We are having problems with programmes that are linked into a series (so let you set a SP) but with the isepisode flag set to false. For some series of programmes that will never ever be repeated, this'll do (eg Newsnight, Newsround, the Weather, Points of View etc). But for other series the lack of proper episode flags is a pain - had they been set correctly then you would at least not get duplicates. In the best cases, because TiVo skips known duplicates it gives you more chances to record episodes of other series that clash that you've put further down your priority list. I have several such clashing programmes with a carefully constructed order of priority and I need to rely on this. When the top-priority programme suddenly has isepisode false flags and schedules a lot more (duplicate) todo items, it means I'd miss the other programmes and so it's a problem! 



> *
> Shame to see that there's just as many errors cropping up in the listings as ever, despite the promise of improvements. I've phoned in my problems again, and hopefully they'll be fixed this time around - somehow I doubt it. The following programme errors have been reported, so I shan't bother with all the detail - this is just a heads-up for those of you who might be interested in the shows, or are just taking count!
> 
> Johnny Vaughan Tonight
> CD:UK
> The Frank Skinner Show
> Spike... I told you I was ill (A comedy tribute to Spike Milligan is incorrectly titled, but it's also listed as 'sports, volleyball' which is both wrong and offensive!)
> Formula One (Ch 5 only)
> Silent Witness *


I for one certainly appreciate any reporting! I spotted Radio 5's F1 coverage in the ITV F1 SP, was that the error? I've got a load to post tonight hopefully if I've got time.


----------



## el10t

Postcode: PO15
Service Provider: NTL digital
Channel Name: Playhouse Disney
Channel Number: 66
Programme Name: All
Time/Date of airing: Always
Problem encountered: Listing information is at least an hour out on all programs - bears no relation at all to the true schedule.


----------



## richw

BA2
Sky Digital
Extreme
Channel422
Mountain Bike World Cup.

For the next 12 week days (including today), Extreme is repeating all of this years Mountain Bike World Cup, and each of the 12 episodes is being shown one per day at 07:00 and again at 22:30.

There is no episode data for any of these episodes, and IsEpisode is set to false, so TiVo is attempting to record each of the 24 programs and almost caused me to miss tonights repeat of the last X-Files episode.

Should anyone care enough to want to fix it, the episodes are as follows

30/10 - 1 Napa Valley, California, USA
01/10 - 2 Sarentino, Italy
02/10 - 3 Houffalize, Belgium
03/10 - 4 Maribor, Slovenia
04/10 - 5 Vars, France
07/10 - 6 Grouse Mountain, Canada
08/10 - 7 Durango, Colorado, USA
09/10 - 8 Arai Mountain, Japan
10/10 - 9 Leysin, Switzerland
11/10 - 10 Kaprun, Austria
14/10 - 11 Mont-Sainte-Anne, Quebec
15/10 - 12 Mont-Sainte-Anne, Quebec

Off to manually tell TiVo what I pay for it to know automatically.......


----------



## DazBarber

The EastEnders problem is fixed  No clear out of the ToDo list was needed this week! Thank you! 

Daz


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital, 671 (GOD Channel)

Friday 13th September 10am
TiVo thought it was "Fast Forward"
Actually showing, and listed in Sky EPG, "Prayer Force"

Friday 27th September 10am
TiVo thought it was "Fast Forward"
Actually showing, and listed in Sky EPG, "Prayer Force"


----------



## bobbymobile

> _Originally posted by bobbymobile _
> *Postcode:E12
> 
> Service: sky digital
> 
> Channel: Paramount
> 
> Channel Number: 127
> 
> Programme Name: Seinfeld
> 
> Time/Date: See below:
> 
> 4/10 12:35am
> 5/10 8:00pm
> 6/10 8:00pm
> 7/10 8:00pm
> 8/10 12:35am
> 8/10 8:00pm
> 9/10 12:35am
> 9/10 8:00pm
> etc..........
> 
> there are no titles or sysnopises for these shows *


Still not updated!!!!!


----------



## mrtickle

Paramount have a very poor record of supplying listings information. It may be out of Tribune's hands.


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service Provider: SkyD 
Channel Name: BBC 2
Channel Number: 102 
Programme Name: Spike Milligan: "I Told You I Was Ill" (just "Spike" in the EPG)
Time/Date of airing: Sat 5th, 9.05


Best mis-classification of the day, this tribute concert to Spike Milligan is categorised by TiVo as Sports: Basketball. He'd have enjoyed that....


(It gives the option set a SP, which suggests that Tribune have confused it with - I'm guessing here - a sports show called "Spike"?)


----------



## bobnick

Hi, 
This has already been reported to Tivo CS, and above. My Tivo thinks it's volleyball, rather than basketball.
It's a bloody annoying error too - it means that terry jones and michael palin wishlists won't work if people have selected comedy. I thought we were going to see some improvement in listings? I've reported loads of errors to Tivo CS, and they never get fixed. Are Tivo CS sending the reports to the wrong fax number?


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service: ntl 
Channel: ITV2 / ITV News Channel
Channel Number: 117 / 123 
Programme Name: Football
Date / Time: 2/10/2002 7pm

TIVO has the same match on two channels. In fact the game on channel 123 (ITV News Channel) will be Liverpool v Spartak Moscow.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Paramount have a very poor record of supplying listings information. It may be out of Tribune's hands. *


Paramount's October press listings did not contain any episodic information for Seinfeld, so it is indeed not a TiVo problem.


----------



## dallardice

Channels: ITV1 (and ITV2)
Date: Sat 5 Oct
Platform: SkyDig
Postcode: N1
Programme: Popstars: The Rivals

On Saturday there are two separate 1-hour programmes, one at 7pm and one at 9.15pm. TiVo has them both listed as "The Top Ten Revealed", so an SP won't pick up both programmes.

The same applies to the ITV2 repeats on Sunday at 10.10am and 12.25pm.

Otherwise, the guide data for Popstars has been great - thanks.


----------



## bobnick

Emmm, great in what sense? In the sense that each episode has the same generic description, saying that the episode features 'callbacks in the North' (when it clearly doesn't)
And now it isn't going to tape all 3 epsiodes at the weekend according to your post - missing out the epsiode where they actually reveal the final 10 sort of limits Tivo's usefulness.

I doubt that Tribune will fix this, so it might be worth a main thread in the forum later in the week.


----------



## dallardice

In the sense that up until now it has recorded every episode with no repeats. I don't tend to look at the episode descriptions because I don't think in a programme of this nature they're that important.

The point was that I went on 2 weeks holiday and it recorded all the programmes with no repeats. Which is what I expect TiVo to do. It took far longer for them to get Big Brother right.


----------



## cwaring

Thought this might be useful, just in case Tivo's EPG hasn't caught up yet!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about. The changes are for Wednesday 2 October on BBC1 and ITV1.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WEDNESDAY 2 OCTOBER


BBC1 evening schedule change

10:35pm Hollywood Knives - the Secret History of Tinseltown under the Scalpel - replaces Angela's Trial, which will now be shown at a later date

Please note that this change applies to BBC1 Wales at 11:10pm and BBC1 Northern Ireland at 11:15pm.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ITV1 late-night/early-morning schedule changes (does not include Ulster or Scottish regions - please see below)

10:30pm Tonight Special: Edwina Currie Exclusive
11:00pm Party Conference Broadcast by the Labour Party
11:05pm Real Bad Girls - was 10:30pm
11:35pm Champions' League Highlights - was 11:05pm
12:35am Film: Chasers - was 12:05am
2:20am Champions' League - was 1:50am; please note that Liverpool v Spartak Moscow replaces Auxerre v Arsenal
3:55am International Motor Racing - was 3:25am
4:20am Get Stuffed - was 3:50am
4:35am ITV Nightscreen - was 4:05am
5:30am ITV Morning News - as scheduled


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ITV1 Ulster late-night/early-morning schedule changes

10:30pm Tonight Special: Edwina Currie Exclusive
11:00pm Transitions
11:05pm Real Bad Girls - was 10:30pm
11:35pm Champions' League Highlights - was 11:05pm
12:35am Film: Chasers - was 12:05am
2:20am Champions' League - was 1:50am; please note that Liverpool v Spartak Moscow replaces Auxerre v Arsenal
3:55am International Motor Racing - was 3:25am
4:20am Get Stuffed - was 3:50am
4:35am ITV Nightscreen - was 4:05am
5:30am ITV Morning News - as scheduled


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ITV1 Grampian/Scottish late-night/early-morning schedule changes

10:30pm Tonight Special: Edwina Currie Exclusive
11:00pm Party Conference Broadcast
11:05pm Real Bad Girls - was 10:30pm
11:35am Champions' League - was 11:05pm
12:35am Chasers - was 12:05am
2:20am Entertainment Now - was 1:50am
2:45am Failte - as scheduled

World Football at 2:15am will no longer be showing.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kind regards,

Radio Times 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by dallardice _
> *In the sense that up until now it has recorded every episode with no repeats. I don't tend to look at the episode descriptions because I don't think in a programme of this nature they're that important.
> 
> *


No, they're not that important - but it says a lot when we feel it necessary to congratulate the people who provide the listings when they get it_ nearly_ right - we pay ten pounds a month for this too! We deserve better!


----------



## pmk

Approximately two days ago Room 101 was scheduled on BBC2NW at 22:00 (Friday 4th Oct) as I had a conflict and decided not to record it. However on checking my to do list today Room 101 has appeared on BBC2NW at 22:30. I am sure that Newnight is usually on at 22:30 so either I have corrupt guide data or someone has changed the time inncorrectly at TiVo?


----------



## stephen93

BBC 1, City Hospital, ch101 on TiVo program guide says 10:15hrs but on Sky 10:00hrs & Likwise in the papers 10:00hrs, totally out of date.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Service: ntl 
Channel: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: UEFA Cup Football 
Date / Time: 3/10/2002 3:40pm and 7:45pm. (both also repeated overnight)

These should appear in the football category (as the name suggests) but do not.


----------



## GarethR

*Best mis-classification of the day, this tribute concert to Spike Milligan is categorised by TiVo as Sports: Basketball*

Aha, I was just about to post this one!

FWIW I was at the tribute event (it was a couple of weeks ago) and it wasn't all that great, to be honest. Best bits by far were, perhaps inevitably, the clips from Spike's work; the restagings of various sketches really didn't work at all, apart from one that Palin did as a policeman.


----------



## Zaichik

Postcode: SO16
Service: analogue terrestrial
Channel: BBC1STH

Kilroy has been starting at 9am and not 9.15 all this week. My wife is not happy that she is losing a quarter of the programme every day. Even with maximum padding, the start is missed.


----------



## kitschcamp

- DE74 
- ntl:
- Discovery & Discovery + 1
- 500 & 501
- Secret Life of Formula One
- Sun 06-Oct 19:00
Sun 06-Oct 20:00
Mon 07-Oct 06:00
Fri 11-Oct 05:00
Fri 11-Oct 06:00
Sun 13-Oct 08:00
Sun 13-Oct 09:00
Sun 13-Oct 12:00
Sun 13-Oct 13:00
Sun 13-Oct 19:00
Sun 13-Oct 20:00
Mon 14-Oct 06:00
Fri 18-Oct 05:00
Fri 18-Oct 06:00
Sun 20-Oct 08:00
Sun 20-Oct 09:00
Sun 20-Oct 12:00
Sun 20-Oct 13:00
Sun 20-Oct 19:00
Sun 20-Oct 20:00
Mon 21-Oct 06:00
- This is a three part series. The Sunday 7pm/8pm showing is the changeover, so new episodes are broadcast on 6th, 13th and 20th October for a week at a time.

Currently it's marked as IsEpisode True with a TMSID of SH5349550000 meaning manually set recordings are required.


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by GarethR _
> *FWIW I was at the tribute event (it was a couple of weeks ago) and it wasn't all that great, to be honest. Best bits by far were, perhaps inevitably, the clips from Spike's work; the restagings of various sketches really didn't work at all, apart from one that Palin did as a policeman. *


Oh, I don't know, I thought some of them were quite good, but it was definitely uneven.


----------



## bencostar

Postcode: AL1
Service: Sky
Channel: ITV1LON
Channel Number: 103 
Programme Name: London Tonight
Date / Time: 7/10/2002 6:00-6:30pm (and every day onwards M-F)

Currently displayed as Granada Reports, which is the North-West version of regional news. Should be London Tonight.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Britain's Favourite Hoaxer
Time/Date of airing: Mon 7th Oct 21:00

Problem: this is entered as "Britain's Favorite Hoaxer".

I am sure that the listings would not have been supplied by channel 4 with American spellings. Please can it be fixed, and also find out why someone changed it and made it wrong


----------



## bobnick

And can someone fix The Office? My tivo is recording repeats on bbc choice - The Office is the most popular show in its time slot!


----------



## dallardice

Channel 102 BBC2 (Sky) and Channel 2 BBC2 (DTT)
Fridays 11 & 18 Oct
N1

Programme at 10.30pm is listed as "NewsNight" (note capital N in middle) with different series ID to 10.30pm Mon-Thurs "Newsnight" so a SP for Newsnight won't record Friday's episodes (which are shorter than the Mon-Thu ones).

New error - has been fine forever but has now changed.


----------



## Rolf213

Postcode: B1
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.): Sky Digital & Digital Terrestrial
Channel Name: ITV2
Programme Name: Pokemon
Time/Date of airing: every day at 7 and 7:30
Problem encountered: only one episode is Pokemon, the other one is Spiderman or other show.

Cheers,
Rolf.


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Channel 4 
Channel Number: 104 
Programme Name: A Man's Best Friend
Time/Date of airing: Mon 7th Oct 22:00 

Either someone has a sense of Humour (humor?) or this programme has been wrongly classified as "Animals". The program synopsis should make this clearer!:-

"Part biography, part scientific inquiry and part oral history, this programme is a light-hearted look at the complicated relationship between men and their constant (or should that be inconstant?) companions: their private parts."


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC2 
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Snooker: LG Cup
Time/Date of airing: Numerous Mon 7th Oct - Sat 12th Oct 

TiVo thinks that these programmes are all repeats but they are not. I have had to set up 27 manual recordings for my Mother in Law as the Season Pass failed to select all but the first one!.


----------



## Richardr

Now that TV5 is on Sky (channel 825) as well as digital cable, could some attempt be made to improve the listings?

As reported a couple of times previously here, the listings currently carried are out of date, not reflecting several schedule changes, and also not carrying accurate programme info.

the listings are available accurately on the TV5 website here .


----------



## bencostar

Does anyone actually actually take notice of this thread?

Despite posting on the 4th Oct about London Tonight being replaced erroneously by another regional news programme from today onwards, it dosen't seem to have been changed.

Of course, I can do a workaround of the failed SP by just setting to record Granada Reports, but that's not the point.


----------



## stephen93

> _Originally posted by stephen93 _
> *BBC 1, City Hospital, ch101 on TiVo program guide says 10:15hrs but on Sky 10:00hrs & Likwise in the papers 10:00hrs, totally out of date. *


Still out of date today so I rang TiVo CS, the chap there said he would report it & get it sorted within next 3-5 workings days.

Steve


----------



## Olly

> _Originally posted by bencostar _
> *Does anyone actually actually take notice of this thread?
> 
> Despite posting on the 4th Oct about London Tonight being replaced erroneously by another regional news programme from today onwards, it dosen't seem to have been changed.
> *


 You must realise that if Tribune do read and take notice of this thread that a) They are based in the U.S and will be at least 5 hours behind us. b) They almost certainly work Monday to Friday c) When they do make updates to the data it gets transferred to TiVo's data once a day d) It might take a further 24hrs before your Tivo gets the new data.

So, if they have read your post and changed the data I would not expect to get the update before Tuesday 8th Oct.


----------



## SaintM

> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by bencostar
> Does anyone actually actually take notice of this thread?
> 
> Despite posting on the 4th Oct about London Tonight being replaced erroneously by another regional news programme from today onwards, it dosen't seem to have been changed.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You must realise that if Tribune do read and take notice of this thread that a) They are based in the U.S and will be at least 5 hours behind us. b) They almost certainly work Monday to Friday c) When they do make updates to the data it gets transferred to TiVo's data once a day d) It might take a further 24hrs before your Tivo gets the new data.
> 
> So, if they have read your post and changed the data I would not expect to get the update before Tuesday 8th Oct.


Great theory, but im sceptical since I reported the following problem on the 17th of September (and a couple of times since) and it is *still* not fixed.



> Postcode: SO23
> Service: FTA Digital
> Channel: ITV2
> Channel Number: 6
> Programme Name: Spider-Man
> Time/Date: Weekdays 8am


Just in case any Tribune do read this, please fix it.. its been like this since I reported it 21 days ago and still nothing has changed..

Oh how the TiVo manual didn't mention having to beg to get the correct listings.. *sigh*


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Choice
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: The League of Gentlemen
Time/Date of airing: Mon 14th Oct 23:30

Episode title missing and wrongly set as IsEpisode False. Should be "Turn Again Geoff Tipps", EP3202700016.

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: Wednesdays 20:00

All details missing. Nothing! Not even a generic description - please can you chase five for some data?

Digiguide has "Ann Maurice presents more home improvements for
properties that are proving difficult to sell. She helps Georgie Turner
sell her basement flat in Stoke Newington" for the 9th, and "Ann Maurice
presents more home improvements for difficult-to-sell properties. She
tackles a property in North Shields which is proving too bohemian for
buyers" for the 16th.

Ideally it should be episodic, with episode titles "Stoke Newington", "North Shields", etc.

==============
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Two
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: TOTP2
Time/Date of airing: Tue 15th Oct 18:20

The others are ok, but this one is set as generic IsEp false. should be EP2636980119 (as the Wed is already set as 118)

Also the TOTP2 Special on Sat 12th Oct at 22:15 - this isn't picked up under the SP. Would be nice if it was set as an episode of TOTP2.

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: From House to Home
Time/Date of airing: Wednesdays 20:30

No episode data here either.

DG has for 9th:
Property dealer Sarah Beeny and designer Oliver Heath present an eight-part series in which they reveal the tricks of the trade in turning a house into a stylish home. In this edition they create the perfect bathroom, and suggest ideas for creating sufficient storage space

DG has for 16th:
Property dealer Sarah Beeny and designer Oliver Heath present an eight-part series in which they reveal the tricks of the trade in turning a house into a stylish home. An easy-to-follow guide on turning a spare room into a study that can double as a guest bedroom

Why is Channel 4 not providing listings information to Tribune.

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: UK Style & UK Style+1
Channel Number: 148 & 149
Programme Name: Trading Up
Time/Date of airing: Wednesdays 20:30

Generic description "A guide to buying and selling property." is a bit brief; category "Business and Financial" isn't ideal. Better categories would be Home and Garden, How To .

But, we really shouldn't be seeing the generic stuff. Episode details are missing from all the showings below. I have added the episodes details that DigiGuide has.



Code:


Date/time                         DG episode
Wed  9 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)    "Stroud"
Wed  9 Oct 20:30                  n/a
Thu 10 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)    "Telford"
Thu 10 Oct 20:30                  "Great Wolford"
Fri 11 Oct 20:30                  "Stourbridge"
Sun 13 Oct 20:30                  "Birmingham"
Mon 14 Oct 20:30                  "Studley"
Mon 21 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)    (end of current DG data)
Mon 21 Oct 20:30
Tue 22 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)
Tue 22 Oct 20:30
Wed 23 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)
Wed 23 Oct 20:30
Thu 24 Oct 20:30
Fri 25 Oct 10:30 (11:30 on +1)
Fri 25 Oct 20:30

What I can't understand is why the data is being supplied to Digiguide but not Tribune. I have definitely seen all the above episodes except Great Wolford in TiVo's database in the past.

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Four
Channel Number: 161
Programme Name: The DVD Collection

Time/Date of airing: Fridays 20:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Fridays 23:30ish, Saturdays 22:30

The 28-day is not working and duplicates are being recorded. Please can this be set as Episodes.

==============
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Two
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of airing: Fri 11th Oct 22:00

The description is of the Spike Milligan episode which was shown the other day. It should be of the Alexei Sayle episode.

==============
Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money

OLD Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
OLD Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Same problem reported last time still not fixed - the showings on TiVo are wrong. Some of them have been hijacked by a programme called "Gate 24".

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV1 & ITV2
Channel Number: 103 & 226
Programme Name: Coronation Street

These ITV2 repeats have missing details and IsEp false:

Sun 13 Oct 23:05 - should be EP0010661408 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 13

Mon 14 Oct 22:30 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14
Wed 16 Oct 13:35 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14
Wed 16 Oct 18:00 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14

Mon 14 Oct 23:00 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14
Thu 17 Oct 13:30 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14
Thu 17 Oct 16:10 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14

Fri 18 Oct 23:09 - should be EP0010661411 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 18


----------



## bobnick

Indeed, I've reported loads of errors, both in this thread and, more recently, to Tivo CS. Have things changed? no. there's still the silly repeated errors. It has nothing to do with 'system errors', but a lack of effort on the part of Triune & Tivo.
I'm writing to Tivo about this, as it simply isn't good enough. Can I just remind people to call Tivo CS if they spot any mistakes in the listings? This forum isn't an official feedback form, and Tivo can easily not realise the scale of the problem if no-one tells them.


----------



## MrPhil

Postcode: BH12
Provider: Digital Terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC News 24
Channel Number: 11
Programme Name: Click Online
Time/Date of airing: various - repeated throughout the day from Saturday AM to Monday PM. 

Only one episode of this programme is shown each weekend, and it is repeated multiple times throughout the weekend. Season Passes record ALL episodes throughout the weekend, instead of a single episode and ignoring repeats.


----------



## cwaring

Note: Tivo CS has just now been notified of this problem

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD
- Channel Name five
- Channel Number RF37/CAB105
- Programme Name "Home & Away"
- Time/Date of airing 6pm daily repeated 12:30pm the day after
- Problem encountered 
Next week there are a number of times when both the 6pm and 12:30pm repeat will be recorded. The episodes affected have no programme description and an OAD of 19/5/1997.

Check your Season Pass!!!

Edited for small error


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by MrPhil _
> *Postcode: BH12
> Provider: Digital Terrestrial
> Channel Name: BBC News 24
> Channel Number: 11
> Programme Name: Click Online
> Time/Date of airing: various - repeated throughout the day from Saturday AM to Monday PM.
> 
> Only one episode of this programme is shown each weekend, and it is repeated multiple times throughout the weekend. Season Passes record ALL episodes throughout the weekend, instead of a single episode and ignoring repeats. *


This one has been reported quite a few times. For now, I have set a manual recording for the first showing


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons

Time/Date of airing: Sat 26th Oct 09:30
Time/Date of airing: Sun 27th Oct 10:30

The above two broadcasts are generic episodes, set as IsEp false so get picked up by a "First Run Only" season pass.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Two
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Science Shack

Time/Date of airing: Fridays 00:30-01:05

Previously reported a while back... This programme is called "Science Shack"; not "Open Science". My existing Science Shack Season Pass is currently lying dormant  Please can these broadcasts be put back into the Science Shack series.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106 
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
Time/Date of airing: Mon 28th Oct 11:00 & 18:00

The above two broadcasts have no episodic guide data and are picked up by a "First Run Only" SP.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Sky One
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
> Time/Date of airing: Mon 28th Oct 12:00 & 19:00
> 
> The above two broadcasts have no episodic guide data and are picked up by a "First Run Only" SP. *


Same here, except mine are scheduled for 1100 and 1800


----------



## mrtickle

That's very strange.

Ah, looks like a problem with tivoweb; I remember reading about a known issue with daylight saving time. I will edit the report - ta for spotting that.

(and we get it on this forum too - for the week or so that we change our clocks and the Americans don't, the times displayed are wrong because it's hard-coded).


----------



## OzSat

When posting listings errors - please can users post the channel CALLSIGN next to the channel name?

Sometimes the channel can have more than one version of listing - and it may be only one is wrong.

If you are not sure what the callsign is, it is the name that TiVo displays on screen.

so SkyOne has a callsign of *SKYONE* 
ITV2 on NTLoriginal may be *ITV2NTL* whereas other users will see *ITV2*
BBC1 could be one of many which include: *BBC1 BBC1LDN BBC1STH BBC1SCO BBC1SCD* and so on ...


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *That's very strange.  Ah, looks like a problem with tivoweb*


That's exactly what I thought the problem would but didn't coulddn't be bothered to say as I knew you'd figure it out.... eventually


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: ITV1 (ITV1CEN, ITV1LON, ITV1WCY, ITV1ANG, ITV1MER, ITV1YOR, ITV1GRA, HTVWE, ITV1BOR, ITV1TYN, ITVBS)
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Formula One Racing

Time/Date of airing: Sat 12th Oct 04:30-06:15

Because some TV listings systems change over days at 6am, this has been split into two broadcasts:
04:30-06:00 (EP4979440093)
06:00-06:15 (EP5401270001)

unfortunately the 2nd one on TiVo is "Formual One Racing", a typo with a completely different series ID so it does not appear in the same Season Pass as the rest of the F1 programmes this weekend.

(ta to digital_S for the eagle eyes)

The ideal fix is for EP4979440093 to be extended until 06:15 and dump the typo series completely. Otherwise bring the 2nd part into the main series but with a different TmsID.


----------



## MrPhil

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> This one has been reported quite a few times. For now, I have set a manual recording for the first showing  *


Oh yeah, hadn't thought of that.  Ill set it up now. Thanks Carl.


----------



## Jules

I have not had any listings for ITV (analogue) for Saturdays for a long long time (i.e. months), something is definitely up the creek.

Postcode: TN5

The ITV region converned is Carlton (London).


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Call Sign: DISCOV / DISC1
Channel Number: 551 / 552
Programme Name: He's Gotta Have It

Problem: TiVo thinks all showings should be recorded.


----------



## djc45

Postcode:KA10
Supplier: OMNE Communications (Digital cable)
Channel:BBC1
Date and Time:Every Tuesday at 2000
Programme:Holby City

My TIVO listings show this programme as being from 8pm till 9pm every Tuesday night, and TIVO records it at this time as per the programmed season pass.

The problem is that in Scotland, since the new soap River City started a few weeks ago, at 8pm every Tuesday, Holby city runs from 8.30pm till 9.30pm, only in Scotland, but the TIVO listings have not changed to reflect this. 

As a result Tivo records only the first half of HOLBY CITY, after having recordred River city, thinking it to be holby.

This seems to be a scheduling difference in Scotland, as the rest of the UK does not get River City.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Jules _
> *I have not had any listings for ITV (analogue) for Saturdays for a long long time (i.e. months), something is definitely up the creek.
> 
> Postcode: TN5
> 
> The ITV region converned is Carlton (London). *


It may be worth doing a Guided Setup - it won't take very long and will ensure your channel list is correct.

There have not been any problems with the listings.


----------



## Andrew Masch

Postcode: SW19
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: ER
Time/Date of airing: 15:20 Friday October 11th
Problem: The programme was listed as being 50 minutes in lenght when it should have been down as being 55 minutes (start to finish including adverts). The missing 5 minutes resulted in the end of the programme being missed.


----------



## mrtickle

Quite a few fixes done - thanks!


an update on this one:

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: ITV1 & ITV2
Channel Number: 103 & 226
Programme Name: Coronation Street

These ITV2 repeats have now been fixed:

Sun 13 Oct 23:05 - should be EP0010661408 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 13

Mon 14 Oct 22:30 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14
Wed 16 Oct 13:35 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14
Wed 16 Oct 18:00 - should be EP0010661409 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 14

Fri 18 Oct 23:09 - should be EP0010661411 which is a re-run of ITV1 19:30 Oct 18 


However, this one is still wrong:

Mon 14 Oct 23:00 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14


And these two have been changed to EP0010661409 which isn't right:

Thu 17 Oct 13:30 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14
Thu 17 Oct 16:10 - should be EP0010661410 which is a re-run of ITV1 20:30 Oct 14


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: BBC Two
> Channel Number: 102
> Programme Name: Science Shack
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Fridays 00:30-01:05
> 
> Previously reported a while back... This programme is called "Science Shack"; not "Open Science". My existing Science Shack Season Pass is currently lying dormant  Please can these broadcasts be put back into the Science Shack series. *


I can see what is causing the error - Science Shack and a whole bunch of programmes that follow it are all part of an overall branding called "Open Science". Science Shack just happens to be the first one in the block. The listings must be being supplied to you formatted badly for this to happen 

eg here:
http://216.239.39.100/search?q=cach...ne/+listings+uk+"open+science"&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
http://www.open2.net/science/
http://www.open2.net/science/tv/index.htm

HTH


----------



## Steve_K

ITV Saturday am Formula One racing practice should have been 4.30am to 6.am and then 6am to 6.15am according to everyone else but TiVo (ie Tribune)

amazingly TiVo has it as 4 separate programmes of half hour duration with one mistitled as Freescreen. Result: TiVo only records one of the half hours judging the others as repeats. 

Yet again Digiguide has it absolutely right


----------



## pmk

BBC2NW
Wednesday 16 October 2002
Third Rock From The Sun
23:20 and 23:45

23:20 = Part 1
23:45 = Part 2

23:45 episode is not recorded as TiVo thinks it has already recorded it (i.e. 23:20 episode)

HTH


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Steve_K _
> *ITV Saturday am Formula One racing practice
> 
> [...]
> Yet again Digiguide has it absolutely right *


No it did not, Digiguide had it as one programme ending at 6am and another one from 6-6.15; as previously discussed this is because programmes that cross the 6am boundary get published that way.


----------



## bobnick

Digiguide wasn't absolutely right, but it was a lot better than Tivo.

If Tivo had the Digiguide, it would have recorded 4.30 - 6am, and 6am - 6.15 as part of a regular SP, which would have been fine. As it was, it thought the second part belonged to a different series 

If I hadn't set up manual padding, I would have missed some of the excellent public information films (which were far too professional for my liking!). Next year, play the game we did, which is where every member of the family has to guess what the advert is warning you about asap - the baby in the bath caught me out - I was sure it was going to be a scalding!


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1 and BBC2
Channel Number: 101 and 102
Programme Name: Have I Got News For You
Time/Date of airing: BBC1 Fridays 21:30 
Time/Date of re-run: BBC2 Saturdays 22:05/22:00

A new series starts this week but the 28-day rule is not working - both the BBC2 re-rerun and the BBC1 first run are IsEp false so both are being scheduled.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Top Of The Pops
Time/Date of airing: Friday Oct 18th 19:30 (EP4075790053)
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday Oct 20th 02:35

28-day rule problem. The re-run has somehow been allocated a new episode (EP4075790054, "19 October") so both are scheduled, this is wrong, both should be the same (EP4075790053) with the same details.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Friday Night With Jonathan Ross
Time/Date of airing: Friday Oct 18th 22:35
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday Oct 20th 01:15 (EP4735840031)

28-day rule problem. The Friday showing is IsEp false so both are being scheduled, in fact both should be EP4735840031.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC2 and BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 102 and 160
Programme Name: The Office
Time/Date of airing: BBC2 Mondays 22:00
Time/Date of re-runs: BBCCHOI Thursdays 21:30, BBCCHOI Fridays 01:30, BBCCHOI Sundays 22:30

The re-run guide data has got out of sequence with the BBC2 guide data.

This week:
BBC2 Mon 14th 22:00 EP4531680010 - correct
BBCCHOI Thu 17th 21:30 EP4531680009 - should be EP4531680010. But OAD of 14th Oct is correct, and the synopsis is correct.
BBCCHOI Fri 18th 01:30 EP4531680009 - should be EP4531680010. But OAD of 14th Oct is correct, and the synopsis is correct.
BBCCHOI Sun 20th 22:30 EP4531680009 - should be EP4531680010. But OAD of 14th Oct is correct, and the synopsis is correct.

Next week:
BBC2 Mon 21st 22:00 EP4531680011 - correct
BBCCHOI Thu 24th 21:30 EP4531680010 - should be EP4531680011. OAD should be 21st Oct, and the synopsis should match EP4531680011.
BBCCHOI Fri 25th 01:30 EP4531680010 - should be EP4531680011. OAD should be 21st Oct, and the synopsis should match EP4531680011.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV1 (ITV1CEN, ITV1LON, ITV1WCY, ITV1ANG, ITV1MER, ITV1YOR, ITV1GRA, HTVWE, ITV1BOR, ITV1TYN, ITVBS)
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show
Time/Date of airing: Tuesdays 22:30
Time/Date of re-run: Sundays 00:00

The guide data for Tuesday 22nd Oct is the same as for this week's pair of episodes (EP3933590043), so is not being scheduled?

(digiguide has the same error).

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: CNN Europe (CNNEU)
Channel Number: 513
Programme Name: The Daily Show With Jon Stewart: Global Edition
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 23:30
Time/Date of re-run: Sundays 23:30

Previously reported 28-day rule problem. Please can this be set as Episodes so that only one show each weekend is recorded.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Shooting Stars
Time/Date of airing: Sundays 22:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Mondays 22:30, Tuesdays 01:30, [Wednesdays 21:00]

28-day rule problem. The Sunday showings have episode data but the re-runs do not and are IsEp false with wrong OADs.

This week:
Sun 13 Oct (EP2019560016) - ok
Mon 14 Oct - should be EP2019560016 again
Tue 15 Oct - should be EP2019560016 again
Wed 16 Oct - Not in guide data (disagrees with digiguide, but agrees with the Sky EPG, so Digiguide is probably wrong  )

Next week:
Sun 20 Oct (EP2019560017) - ok
Mon 21 Oct - should be EP2019560017 again
Tue 22 Oct - should be EP2019560017 again
Wed 23 Oct - should be EP2019560017 again


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : Hallmark
Channel Number : 190
Programme Name : The Magic Of The Leprechauns

This was a two part series, with Part One being shown on Saturday 5 October at 06:00, repeated at 15:00, and Part Two shown on Sunday 6 October at 06:00, repeated at 15:00.

TiVo thought they were all the same episode - a Season Pass only records one of the Saturday showings and misses both Sunday (Part Two) episodes.


----------



## dallardice

Channel 825 TV5EU
Sky Digital
Sat/Sun 12/13 Oct
Postcode N1

There seem to be serious problems with the TiVo schedules on this channel. I recorded 4 programmes over the weekend, with TiVo recording two as suggestions, and in all cases the programme was not the one TiVo thought it was.

The programmes involved were:
Parole de clips
Itineraire d'un gourmet
Carte postale gourmande
Fort Boyard
Journal televise France 2 (Sat)

I haven't had time to check advance listings but I will as soon as I can and report them in detail to the helpline. Full listings are available on www.tv5.org. I know there have been complaints before about TV5 on cable, but now that it is on satellite more people will notice the errors.


----------



## bobbymobile

> _Originally posted by bobbymobile _
> *Postcode:E12
> 
> Service: sky digital
> 
> Channel: Paramount
> 
> Channel Number: 127
> 
> Programme Name: Seinfeld
> 
> Time/Date: See below:
> 
> 4/10 12:35am
> 5/10 8:00pm
> 6/10 8:00pm
> 7/10 8:00pm
> 8/10 12:35am
> 8/10 8:00pm
> 9/10 12:35am
> 9/10 8:00pm
> etc..........
> 
> there are no titles or synopsis for these shows *


November program's are now appearing and still no information on the episodes. Is paramount giving up supplying data? my TIVO is now going crazy trying to to record about 40 episodes a month help! If this a paramount fault can someone give me an email address or phone number so i can have a very LOUD moan!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobbymobile _
> *November program's are now appearing and still no information on the episodes. Is paramount giving up supplying data? my TIVO is now going crazy trying to to record about 40 episodes a month help! If this a paramount fault can someone give me an email address or phone number so i can have a very LOUD moan! *


FYI (and Tribunes!), I've just checked their web site and their downloadable listings does have ep synopses for "Seinfeld".


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33 

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Extreme 
- Channel Number: 422 
- Programme Name: Mountain bike world cup 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: 

Generic description for all episodes, should contain the location of the race 

i.e. Arai mountain Japan, Laysin Switzerland etc

Consequently the 28 day rule falls apart.


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33 

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Discovery 
- Channel Number: 551 
- Programme Name: Hes gotta have it 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: 

Generic description for all episodes, should contain at least the name of the guest for that program

Consequently the 28-day rule falls apart.


----------



## bobbymobile

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 
> FYI (and Tribunes!), I've just checked their web site and their downloadable listings does have ep synopses for "Seinfeld". *


Well i just checked SKY'S tv guide and they seem to have all the synopses for seinfeld, hows that then? i would assume that they get their listing from the same place.


----------



## pmk

Ch. FIVE
Day. Sunday
Time. 11:00 (approx)
Program. Don't Blame The Koalas

Does not allow you to Book a Season Pass for this program even though it appears to be a series - i.e. it's on next week at the same time etc.

HTH


----------



## fister

POSTCODE: BT10
Provider: NTL Digital
Channel : Discovery Home & Leisure (304)
Programme Name: This Old House
Problem: No Guide Data


Easily gleaned from Discovery H&L Website; The following was cut and pasted from their webiste. Perhaps Tribune could do the same as I have done the hard work. 

DHL Episode Number: 83/117583 
Date: 16/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: Steve and Norm are in Hawaii to start work on a oceanside bungalow built in the 1930's.

DHL Episode Number: 84/117584 
Date: 17/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: Homeowner Christiane Bintliff gives Steve an update of her plans for the bungalow as Norm meets the site supervisor, who is overseeing the replacement of termite damaged beams and joists.

DHL Episode Number: 85/117585 
Date: 18/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: Norm and Steve look over the unique way the original building was constructed and pay a visit to the USS Arizona Memorial at Pearl Harbour.

DHL Episode Number: 76/117176 
Date: 19/10/02 
Time: 07:30 
Description: We tour the house with the homeowners and see how the kitchen is coming along.

DHL Episode Number: 77/117177 
Date: 19/10/02 
Time: 08:00 
Description: The timber trusses for the new roof are craned into place while Steve and Norm examine the new shingles that will be used.

DHL Episode Number: 86/117586 
Date: 21/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: The tropical climate of Hawaii and the unique construction of the original bungalow have resulted in many special, and expensive, features being incorporated into the design.

DHL Episode Number: 87/117587 
Date: 22/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: The kitchen wall of Christiane's bungalow is opened up to give her the sea view she has always wanted.

DHL Episode Number: 88/117588 
Date: 23/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: At the site, Steve sees a new ground treatment for termites, while Norm goes downtown to visit a woodworker's co-op where Christiane's new entertainment center is being built.

DHL Episode Number: 89/117589 
Date: 24/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: At the site, Norm goes through the outstanding jobs left on the project while Steve goes to Maui to visit an example of house design by one of Hawaii's foremost architects.

DHL Episode Number: 90/117590 
Date: 25/10/02 
Time: 19:30 
Description: Christiane gives Steve a tour of her new kitchen and master suite, while Norm oversees the installation of the room divider/TV box.

DHL Episode Number: 78/117178 
Date: 26/10/02 
Time: 07:30 
Description: The design of the new library is under discussion, while mason Lenny Belleveau shows how he built the new fireplace.

DHL Episode Number: 79/117179 
Date: 26/10/02 
Time: 08:00 
Description: Steve arrives on site to find stone mason Roger Hopkins at work on the new landscaping.


----------



## dpsjolly

Tivo is not providing any information in their EPG for Sony B4U on NTL Digital (ch.203). Is this a Tivo issue or a Sony B4U issue?

Cheers


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : MTVUK
Channel Number : 440
Time/Date of airing : Wed 16/10 17:00

TiVo thought programme was "All Time Top 10 - Destinys Child"
Actually shown (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "Top 10 Madonna Videos"

Also on MTVUK, TiVo believes just about every episode of "The Osbournes" is a new episode when, in fact, most are repeats - sometimes I get three recordings in the same week of the same episode. Grrr...


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5 
Service Provider : Sky Digital 
Channel Name : ITV London
Channel Number : 103
Programme Name : Real Bad Girls
Time/Date of airing : Various - Wed 9/10 22:30 (I think), Wed 16/10 23:20, Wed 23/10 22:30, perhaps more (guide data does not go any further).

This is a documentary series, with a new episode shown every Wednesday. TiVo thinks they are all the same episode and, as such, a Season Pass recorded the first episode but is not catching all subsequent episodes in the series. There are presently no repeat showings occurring, so every episode listed is a new episode and should be recorded.


----------



## dallardice

Ch 825 TV5EU
Sky Digital
N1
Problem: TiVo schedule is fiction.

The schedule for TV5 Europe on TiVo is almost completely wrong, with the exception of a handful of news bulletins.

Examples:
"Paroles de Clips" - TiVo says 0845 Sat, TV5 says 0915 Sat
"Itineraire d'un Gourmet"- TiVo says 1030 Sat, TV5 says 1445 Sat
"Carte Postale Gourmand" - TiVo says 1030 Sun, TV5 not in schedule.

Comparing TiVo's schedule with that on www.tv5.org shows that the two rarely agree, with the exception of a few (not all) news bulletins.

I would rather that TiVo went to 2-hour listing blocks that published such an incorrect schedule: at least that way I wouldn't try to set up SPs.


----------



## StephenR

Postcode: WA2
Service Provider: Sky digital
Channel name: ITV2
Channel number: 226
Programme name: Late Show with David Letterman

7PM showing is repeat of previous night's midnight-ish showing. 28-day rule should therefore prevent the 7PM show from being recorded.


----------



## sxb

POSTCODE: HA4
Provider: Telewest (analogue)
Channel : E4
Programme Name: The West Wing
Problem: Entry for episode "Night Five" showing on 27th Oct @ 1:50am shows duration as 1h50m (i.e. duration same as start time). All other showings of this episode have roughly correct duration (45mins-1h depending on time of day and no. of ads likely to be shown).


----------



## cwaring

Thought this would be of interest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about. The changes are for Friday 18 to Monday 21 October on various channels.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FRIDAY 18 OCTOBER

BBC2 afternoon schedule change

2:20pm Golf: World Match Play - was 2:30pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Channel 4 evening schedule change

7:30pm Alt TV - replaced by Murder in Paradise: the Bali Bombing

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BBC2 Scotland evening schedule change

7:30pm The Good Life - replaced by Home Front in the Garden, postponed from Thursday 17 October

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SATURDAY 19 OCTOBER

ITV1 afternoon schedule change

12:30pm Clueless - replaces 24 Seven

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sky 1 late-night schedule changes

Please note the following time changes:

11:00pm Temptation Island - was 12:00am
12:00am Law and Order - was 11:00pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SUNDAY 20 OCTOBER

BBC1 evening and late-night schedule changes

10:00pm BBC News - as scheduled
10:15pm Panorama: al-Qaeda Strikes Back
10:55pm Film: Body of Evidence
12:35am Film: Pontiac Moon - was 1:25am
2:20am BBC News 24 - was 3:05am

The late film Black Sunday will no longer be showing and the scheduled Panorama: Queen Camilla will be showing on Sunday 27 October.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MONDAY 21 OCTOBER

ITV1 afternoon schedule change

2:00pm Never Had It So Good - was 2:05pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kind regards,

Radio Times 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3 
Provider: ntl
Channel : 900 - Premiership Plus (PREMPLUS)
Programme Name: Football
Date: 19/10/2002
Time: 11:30am

This channel only has on average one programme per week - it would be nice if occasionally TIVO could get the schedule correct. Recently the timings have been wrong.

However, this week, Leeds v Liverpool is on Saturday. TIVO has the right timings, but the wrong day. TIVO has it on Sunday, the game is on Saturday.

The fixture list for the rest of the year is here .


----------



## bignoise

They're already avaialble on digital satellite, but now that they've come to digital terrestrial as well, is there any chance that TiVo will carry listings for Jazz FM and Oneword? (legends JAZZFM and ONEWORD in TiVo) 

Oneword has listings on their website, dunno about Jazz..


----------



## bignoise

They're already avaialble on digital satellite, but now that they've come to digital terrestrial as well, is there any chance that TiVo will carry listings for Jazz FM and Oneword? (legends JAZZFM and ONEWORD in TiVo) 

Oneword in particular has detailed episodic listings on their website which would work nicely with the TiVo service.


----------



## fister

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Postcode: AL3
> Provider: ntl
> Channel : 900 - Premiership Plus (PREMPLUS)
> Programme Name: Football
> Date: 19/10/2002
> Time: 11:30am
> 
> . *


Just checked my ToDo list to see if this was going to record as I am at a wedding this morning!! Said it before, TiVo lives or dies by the hand of Tribune and this type of mistake is poor. We can live with incorrect description etc but Tribune should at least get the date/time correct!


----------



## 10203

Woo! Both Top of the Pops and He's Gotta Have It have been fixed ! Thanks Jim!


----------



## pmk

Channel = FIVE
Program = 5th Gear
Date = 21 OCT 02 (Monday)
Time = 20:30
Problem = Episode is classed as already recorded in past 28 days but the series has only recently been started and it not repeated to my knowledge during the rest of the week - this episode should be recorded.


----------



## woody

Channel-105 five
Provider-Sky
Date/Time-20/[email protected], 25/[email protected], 27/[email protected], 1/[email protected]
Program title-Britain's worst driver
Problem-Unable to set a series pass, for this program.


----------



## dallardice

I was amused rather than vexed at the typo highlighted as one of my TiVo suggestions this week, a programme covering the pornography of Ford Transit fuel: "Van Diesel is XXX"

Not so amusing if you've got a Vin Diesel wishlist though, I guess.

Sky Digital, N1, channel 103 ITV1LON, 22/10 0055-0120.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Channel: BBC1 & News24
Provider: Sky
Date/Time: Various
Program: Click Online

Last week tivo tried to record this programme no less than 5 times - each are an identical episode (the same episode is repeated over saturday/sunday each week).

This week it's so far tried to record it twice and recorded a completely different programme instead, so I haven't got one usable episode this week!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Tony Hoyle _
> *Channel: BBC1 & News24
> Provider: Sky
> Date/Time: Various
> Program: Click Online
> 
> Last week tivo tried to record this programme no less than 5 times - each are an identical episode (the same episode is repeated over saturday/sunday each week).
> 
> This week it's so far tried to record it twice and recorded a completely different programme instead, so I haven't got one usable episode this week! *


I'm not so sure that this is entirely Tribune's fault. This time!  I did a search for "Click Online" in Digiguide and it didn't bring up _any_ broadcasts. A last minute decision by the beeb? Dunno!


----------



## bobnick

I was just about to thank Tribune, as it looks like a couple of errors had been cleared up (well, CD:UK has, and Johnny Vaughan has come to the end of its series, but 1 mistake fixed is better than none).
However, I discovered that some muppet at Tribune told my Tivo that the two episodes of Popstars this evening were the same episode (despite having different episode names and descriptions!), so a SP didn't pick up the result of the viewers' vote. 
Tivo thinks that the repeat of the first episode tomorrow is a new one though. Wonderful.

PS Who got kicked out?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *PS Who got kicked out? *


According to the web site it was


Spoiler



Linzi



Another chance to see the results later today! (Don'tcha just _love_ digital TV )

ENTERTAINMENT: Popstars: The Rivals Live Result
Channel: ITV2
Date: Sunday 20th October 2002
Time: 13:35 to 13:50 
Duration: 15 minutes.
Davina McCall reveals the result of tonight's vote
(Widescreen, Shown yesterday on ITV1)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2002 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## bobnick

Thanks cwaring and Digiguide!


----------



## pmk

Channel = ITVGRA
Program = Cybernet
Dates/Times (approx) = 18th October 2002 03:10 (Early Friday Morning)
Dates/Times (approx) = 20th October 2002 04:15 (Early Sunday Morning)

The Sunday episode is the repeat of the Friday episode. TiVo is recording both. This needs looking at for future episodes.

Channel = BBC1NW
Program = Top Of The Pops
Dates/Times (approx) = 18th October 2002 19:30 (Friday)
Dates/Times (approx) = 20th October 2002 02:35 (Early Sunday Morning)

The Sunday episode is the repeat of the Friday episode. TiVo is recording both. This needs looking at for future episodes.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by bignoise _
> * is there any chance that TiVo will carry listings for Jazz FM and Oneword?*


Wow, that was fast - I see Jazz FM now has listings! Thanks. 

Add in Oneword as well and that would be just perfect.


----------



## 10203

Channel: UKSTY and UKST1
Provider: Sky 
Date/Time: Various - Sat 26th Oct and Sun 27th Oct
Program: House Doctor

Problem: There's a weekend special next weekend with over 100 episodes scheduled. Most of the episodes have generic details so TiVo is planning to record all showings that don't overlap!


----------



## 10203

Channel: DISCOV and DISC1 
Provider: Sky 
Date/Time: Various - Mon 28th October onwards
Program: Industrial Revelations

Problem: New series starting on Discovery - most episodes have no details and incorrect OADs.


----------



## 10203

Channel: BRAVOD
Provider: Sky 
Date/Time: Various
Program: 10 Things You Didn't Know About ...

Problem: episodes have no details and incorrect OADs.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: FIVE
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: House Doctor
Time/Date of airing: Wed 23 Oct 20:00


This programme is 30 minutes long but is in the Guide Data as 60 mins! The following programme is missing.

Was reported last week but must have been lost in the crash . This needs to be fixed today otherwise it'll be too late.


----------



## dumbrill

Postcode: PA6 
Provider: Analogue Terrestrial
Channel Name: FIVE 
Programme Name: Britain's Worst Driver
Time/Date of airing: Various 


No option available to book a Season Pass.


----------



## dumbrill

Postcode: PA6 
Provider: Analogue Terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC1/BBC2
Programme Name: The Fimbles
Time/Date of airing: Various (am and pm)


No programmes are being recorded this week after having recorded one last week. Is this because they are mistakenly being caught by the 28 day rule?


----------



## bradleyem

Postcode: E7
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: UK Horizons / +1
Programme Name: The Blue Planet
Time/Date of airing: Daily at 6pm / 7pm +1

Can't set season passes for this program. The episodes are listed under "upcoming episodes", and I can add them manually, but no season pass option.


----------



## OzSat

Just to update the situation regarding 'Reality TV' schedules.

At present there are no advance schedules (for the UK version) available to listings companies.

There is information being provided to Sky's EPG - but it is subject to change. I think that the provision of schedule information to Sky might be a contractual thing - as everybody seems to make an effort.

As soon as the schedules are releases, then Tribune will have them.


----------



## codered

I've set-up wishlist for Sport/Football & ASTON VILLA, Villa are on sky sports tonight however for some unknown reason my wishlist didn't pick this up! After further investigation Aston Villa V Southampton match tonight has got American Football in the information in Tivo!! i.e. Synopsis about the game

Come on Tivo sort it out ! I could have missed my beloved Team play tonight. I know ur an American company and all that but please don't get Yank Football and real football mixed up 

Many thanks


----------



## chrisk208

Last night's Boro game was listed the same ...


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Just to update the situation regarding 'Reality TV' schedules.
> 
> At present there are no advance schedules (for the UK version) available to listings companies. *


What programmes are affected here? The Popstars problem above has nothing to do with its 'reality' genre.


----------



## OzSat

'Reality TV' is a channel - currently awaiting schedules.


----------



## Milhouse

I posted the following in the Channel Lineup Error thread, but that may have been the wrong place (in which case my apologies):



> Postcode : CR0
> Service Provider : Telewest (Analogue)
> Channel Name : E4
> Channel Number : 55
> 
> Telewest channel 55 is showing BBC News24 until 4pm yet the TiVo EPG has programme guide data from 2pm, hence a 50 minute programme such as ER which commences at 3.20pm is being partially recorded when it shouldn't be recorded at all (as only the final 10 minutes is being transmitted).


At the very least the EPG needs updating so that programme data is provided from 4pm onwards and not 2pm. If anything can be done so that partial programmes are not recorded then that would be a bonus.


----------



## TwiceNightly

Set up Season passes for "3rd rock from the sun" (Paramount) and "He's gotta have it" (Discovery) last night only to find that they would record all episodes and repeats because of no guide data.

There is no Guide data for CNX. There is on Sky, so if I want to record something I have to set a manual recording.

TiVo now needs a lot of looking after, one of it's main appeals to me was the Season Pass which you could just set and forget about. This doesn't seem to be happening any more.

Now that Sky+ has a buffer, manual recording, 2 channel recording (coming soon I know) I am seriously thinking of switching over and I'm sure a lot of other people must be doing the same. Sort it out TiVo/Tribune/whoever!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by TwiceNightly _
> Now that Sky+ has a buffer, manual recording, 2 channel recording (coming soon I know) I am seriously thinking of switching over and I'm sure a lot of other people must be doing the same. Sort it out TiVo/Tribune/whoever! ]


Reply posted in Sky+ Discussion.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by codered _
> *I've set-up wishlist for Sport/Football & ASTON VILLA, Villa are on sky sports tonight however for some unknown reason my wishlist didn't pick this up! After further investigation Aston Villa V Southampton match tonight has got American Football in the information in Tivo!! i.e. Synopsis about the game
> 
> Come on Tivo sort it out ! I could have missed my beloved Team play tonight. I know ur an American company and all that but please don't get Yank Football and real football mixed up
> 
> Many thanks  *


At their end Football = American Football, Soccer = Football; the names are changed on our TiVos but probably not on their database, so it's an easy mistake!

You might be safer with an autorecord Wishlist for "Aston Villa" - can't imagine it would record too many false positives!


----------



## Richardr

Channel: British Eurosport (EURGB)
Provider: ntl digital
Postcode: AL3
Date/Time: 4/11/2002 12pm
Program: Football

Yet more football (UEFA Cup per the description) mis-categorised as American Football.


----------



## topbanana

(Urm, that is, the last post was).

1000 posts in 259 days is two problems/day being reported factoring in multiple errors, repeats and a bit(!) of discussion now and again.

3 problems/day over 40 (?) channels, assuming 40 programmes per channel per day and only half of all errors reported gives a 0.25% error rate. Not bad at all given the information and user base involved.

All in all that's better than the quality of the average news broadcast.


----------



## Richardr

Although if you factor in errors that TIVO have decided to ignore, so some of us have given up on (TV5 being a classic example for me), the level of errors is several factors above your calculation.

If you factor in that some of us love sport, and mainly use TV (and TIVO) for that, yet TIVO has decided that cricket doesn't exist, and our national sport, football, is often American football, then the level of effective errors rises somewhat more.

If you factor in that sometimes whole channels are inexplicably wrong for days at a time (ITV News Channel currently for example), yet aren't included in your calculation, then the problem rises even more.


----------



## spage1970

DY2 - Postcode 
Sky Digital - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) 
BBC 1 - Channel Name 
101 - Channel Number 
Smokey and the Bandit 3 - Programme Name 
11:35 - Time/Date of airing 
Problem encountered:

Started at 11:35 due to Fame Academy replacing AbFab.

Surely this is a planned change and as such TiVo should be aware of it.

Anyone know what is happening with channels like Reality TV that dont have any listings yet apart from the channel name all the way down the listings?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by spage1970 _
> *Started at 11:35 due to Fame Academy replacing AbFab. Surely this is a planned change and as such TiVo should be aware of it.*


Depends when they planned it.
Listings changes take around three days to process. If the BBC made the programme change after Saturday (educated guess) then there's no way Tivo's EPG could be updated in time.

Just my thoughts. There may be a flaw in my thinking. It is after midnight


----------



## mrtickle

The radio times "late updates" page has contained last-minute changes for FA virtually every single day since it started:
http://www.radiotimes.com/content/schedule_updates/
There's no way changes this late can go through the tivo system in time unfortunately.


----------



## bobnick

Hi

Am having problems with recording Bargin Hunt on BBC1 on a season pass (BBC1 London DTT). The show comes from a selection of Antique Fairs around the country, and Tivo is using the location of the fair as the episode name. However, several episodes are filmed at each fair, which Tivo cannot distinguish due to this naming system. As a result some episodes are not being picked up due to the 28 day rule. Please can tribune fix this asap.


----------



## chrisk208

Here's a wierd one - ITV News on Sky (525) was removed overnight ...

Got a message saying it'd gone ...!


----------



## spage1970

The ITV News removal was a mistake. They were supposed to remove ITV news in Eire and deleted it for England & Eire.

Should re-appear tomorrow, so I am told.


----------



## pmk

Probably too late for most people but House Doctor - FIVE - 20:00 tonight should be on for 30 mins my TiVo says it lasts 1hour. HTH.


----------



## cwaring

The West Wing

The is not a scheduling error, just a 'heads up' to those recording the later showing @ 12:50am. For some reason E4 have shcedule only 45 mins for this showing. I am 99% certain that this will not be long enough. When you remove the ads US shows are only around 43 minus in length anyway and there has to be _some_ adverts in there! Even the S1 showings on Sky One are 50 mins.

I'd add 5 mins padding if you can. ( I can't 'cos the Sky One ep starts immediately after the E4 ep. May have to catch it Sunday AM. I LOVE REPEATS


----------



## cwaring

The West Wing

The is not a scheduling error, just a 'heads up' to those recording the later showing @ 12:50am. For some reason E4 have shcedule only 45 mins for this showing. I am 99% certain that this will not be long enough. When you remove the ads US shows are only around 43 minus in length anyway and there has to be _some_ adverts in there! Even the S1 showings on Sky One are 50 mins.

I'd add 5 mins padding if you can. ( I can't 'cos the Sky One ep starts immediately after the E4 ep. May have to catch it Sunday AM. I LOVE REPEATS


----------



## Rich2k

The ITV news channel has got the same EPG data as ITV1 even though it doesn't show the same programmes. Sky Digital channel 525


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Rich2k _
> *The ITV news channel has got the same EPG data as ITV1 even though it doesn't show the same programmes. Sky Digital channel 525 *


Another one who can't search for relevant info before posting 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81132

See last entry on Page 2.


----------



## Rich2k

Sorry but I thought this thread was explicitly here to detail listing errors and not to create new ones.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *The West Wing
> 
> The is not a scheduling error, just a 'heads up' to those recording the later showing @ 12:50am. For some reason E4 have shcedule only 45 mins for this showing. I am 99% certain that this will not be long enough. When you remove the ads US shows are only around 43 minus in length anyway and there has to be some adverts in there! Even the S1 showings on Sky One are 50 mins.
> 
> I'd add 5 mins padding if you can. ( I can't 'cos the Sky One ep starts immediately after the E4 ep. May have to catch it Sunday AM. I LOVE REPEATS  *


Worked fine for me on the first run through - Sky are showing those late night ones with very few very short ad breaks (2 ads) which caught me out while watching one last night as I kept going way past the restart after hitting the 30 second skip 5 or 6 times!


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Probably too late for most people but House Doctor - FIVE - 20:00 tonight should be on for 30 mins my TiVo says it lasts 1hour. HTH. *


Are you sure? It was a best of special.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Worked fine for me on the first run through - Sky are showing those late night ones with very few very short ad breaks (2 ads) which caught me out while watching one last night as I kept going way past the restart after hitting the 30 second skip 5 or 6 times! *


I'm totally gob-smacked , but the later run was fine too. I wonder why? I think I might time the episode


----------



## bobnick

I'm getting multiple copies of the Office recorded on a BBC2 and Choice SP... anuyone care to fix the episode ids? the descriptions are fine this week.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *re. House Doctor Are you sure? It was a best of special. *


Yes I watched it and it only lasted 30 mins. It was a special however going back to previous "successes".


----------



## cwaring

According to Digiguide, "Click On-line" (BBC News 24 - 610 on TW) hasn't been shown since Oct 13 but it is still listed in the EPG. I'm inclined to believe DG, but can somone with Sky just have a look and see what it's EPG says. Thanks!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *According to Digiguide, "Click On-line" (BBC News 24 - 610 on TW) hasn't been shown since Oct 13 but it is still listed in the EPG. I'm inclined to believe DG, but can somone with Sky just have a look and see what it's EPG says. Thanks! *


 Straight Talk at 4.30am


----------



## bobnick

Here's a heads up for those of you who have SPs to Popstars - yet again, Tivo will record several copies of the main show, and no copies of the results show. You'll need to tell Tivo to explicitly record the results section - Tribune have correctly named and described the shows, but for some reason have given the two parts exactly the same IDs (which is the bit Tivo uses).
Tribune were named and shamed last week, so I'm not holding out too much hope that the problem is fixed for next week.

come on tribune, surprise us!


----------



## cwaring

> *According to Digiguide, "Click On-line" (BBC News 24 - 610 on TW) hasn't been shown since Oct 13 but it is still listed in the EPG. I'm inclined to believe DG, but can somone with Sky just have a look and see what it's EPG says. Thanks!*





> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Straight Talk at 4.30am *


Sorry. My bad! What I meant was if Sky had any editions of "Click Online" listed. Though I infer from ozsat's answer that it doesn't have any either?

I must learn to communicate my thoughts through writing accurately


----------



## cwaring

I will call Tivo CS in the morning. I know it's a little late to get Tivo updated, but as it was a while ago, I thought the problem might get fixed. It hasn't! Anway....

Postcode: WF1
Platform: TW AD
Channel: Sky One, 120
Date/Time: 6pm, Monday 29/10/02
Problem:

Guide data screwed again!

I have a wishlist I have set up for the repeats (medium setting) and a FRSP set for the new Season (best setting, KUID).

In the WL the correct episode, "Enigma", is listed for the above date and time. The WL also shows the same episode again in the 6pm slot; as it should!

_However_ not only is the TDL entry for the same time a _totally different and completely wrong episode_ with a _stupid and non-existant_* OAD but it has been picked up by the FRSP - see note below. Also, the episode doesn't even have a title given!!

"Enigma"
isEpisode=true
OAD=30/1/98

Other episode
isEpisode=false
OAD=9/5/02 (*A date on which, btw, not even the _latest_ season was being shown in the US.)

Note: It's bad enough when one programme has errors, but this has the knock-on effect of two other SP not being picked up - "Home & Away" @ 6pm and "Buffy" @ 6.45pm. (Yeah, I know both are repeated and these repeats have been schedule OK but that's not my point )

Edits for clarity


----------



## bobnick

Also, Tivo seems to have forgotten all about tonight's showing of Model Behaviour Late Night on Channel 4. Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Channel: UKSTY and UKST1
> Provider: Sky
> Date/Time: Various - Sat 26th Oct and Sun 27th Oct
> Program: House Doctor
> 
> Problem: There's a weekend special next weekend with over 100 episodes scheduled. Most of the episodes have generic details so TiVo is planning to record all showings that don't overlap!  *


Well, I gave a week's notice, but no changes have been made.  I decided to cancel my season pass - no point in filling my TiVo with so many episodes, most of which I've already seen. I mean Ann Maurice is very nice, but I don't think I want a TiVo full of her 

Jim, are you still reading this thread?


----------



## alanjrobertson

Error in guide data (probably too late now, but might be of use to some folks)

- G12
- Analogue (Black Hill)
- BBC2 Scotland
- UHF46 
- 3rd Rock From The Sun
- Monday 28/10/02 @ 00:20 - 00:40
- I have an SP set up for 3rd Rock - it's currently reporting no upcoming episodes. However DigiGuide reports the episode above. I was alerted to this missing episode by a continuity voice-over at the end of the last episode (15/10/02) announcing when the next episode would be broadcast (it's a 2-parter).

DigiGuide also reports the final two episodes of the series as being on 4/11/02, @ 00:15 & 00:35. Hopefully these will be added to TiVo in due course.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## cwaring

Another error with Paramount Comedy!

Postcode: WF1
Platform: TWAD
Channel: 132

Tivo seems to think that this episode is also on at 3pm when in fact, the normally scheduled "Mad About You" is on.

SITCOM: Spin City
Channel: Paramount Comedy Channel
Date: Monday 28th October 2002
Time: 15:30 to 16:00 
Duration: 30 minutes.
The Gambler. Series 5, episode 13. 
When Stuart, Paul and Carter repeatedly ask Charlie to play in their poker nights, he finally decides to accept, not mentioning his previous gambling addiction, and soon finds himself falling into old habits. Also, Caitlin gets in touch with her nurturing side when she helps the Mayor -- whose housekeeper has quit on him -- with some personal errands.
Starring: Charlie Sheen, Barry Bostwick, Heather Locklear, Alan Ruck, Richard Kind

SITCOM: Mad About You
Channel: Paramount Comedy Channel
Date: Monday 28th October 2002
Time: 15:00 to 15:30 (starting in 2 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Tragedy Plus Time. Series 7, episode 3. 
An ex-lover (Eric Stoltz) leaves his estate to Jamie; Buchmans' therapist sues them; Joan learns that Debbie is attracted to a man.
Starring: Paul Reiser, Helen Hunt

Excerpts taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2002 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## bobnick

I do hope Jim replies next week. I've just been setting up some SPs for the week ahead and come across loads of errors. From memory, some of these are:

Viva S Club (CBBC) - wrong OAD / no desc
Popstars (ITV1/2) - still missing the results show, and still recording multiple episodes
Bargain Hunt (BBC1) - still not recording all shows, due to incorrect episode IDs
Frank Skinner (ITV1) - recording multiple copies of the same show
The Bachelor (BBC Choice) - Wrongly Titled
The Osbournes (Ch 4) - Wrong Description - Tribune are being lazy!


----------



## bobnick

Also, BBC4 is looking a bit bare next saturday. They have a Double-W / Dubya or something planned - a couple of special storyvilles on the US president, followed by the DVD collection and some more Pinter. The following should help out the guys at Tribune...

DOCUMENTARY: Last Party 2000: Storyville
Channel: BBC 4 
Date: Saturday 2nd November 2002
Time: 7:10 pm to 8:20 pm
Duration: 1 hour and 10 minutes.
Actor and director Philip Seymour Hoffman investigates the state of US politics, asking why so few people vote and how politics came to be dominated by well-financed lobbies. He goes to both Republican and Democrat conferences, joins some demonstrators and talks to, among others, Willie Nelson and Noam Chomsky
(Subtitles)

DOCUMENTARY: Journeys with George: Storyville
Channel: BBC 4 
Date: Saturday 2nd November 2002
Time: 8:20 pm to 9:30 pm 
Duration: 1 hour and 10 minutes.
Alexandra Pelosi's informal portrait of George W Bush, filmed over nearly a year as she followed the president-to-be as part of the press corp travelling with him on planes and buses. She learns a lot about the man, and asks whether it is possible to spend so much time with someone without attaining any degree of intimacy
(Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - UK television listings available free from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2001 GipsyMedia Limited. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Limited. All rights reserved.


----------



## 10203

Channel: HISTY and HISTY1 
Provider: Sky 
Date/Time: Various - next Sun 27/10 12:00
Program: Top Secret Missions of the CIA

Problem: All programmes have the same OAD, description, title etc.


----------



## pmk

A new series of Time Team starts on 1st Nov 02 on C4 20:00 to 21:00. The TiVo incorrectly names this program "Time Team" as it appears that these are now called "Time Team Digs" series of 8 programmes.

Can TiVo handle this? i.e. all season passes for "Time Team" need to be changed to "Time Team Digs"?


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Can TiVo handle this? i.e. all season passes for "Time Team" need to be changed to "Time Team Digs"? *


No, they can't... A series has an object ID - and Time Team is still alive and well on Discovery and DiscoPlus1. If it was renamed on C4, it would be on Discovery, too.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1
Platform: TWAD
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel No: RF 51/ CAB 102
Prog Name: "Buffy"
Prog Time: Details as below
Problem: Inconsistent IsEp & OAD info causing problems.

As it stands, this weeks Thurs ep (31/10, 6:45pm) will not be recorded by a FRO SP.

Thur 31/10, "Bargaining, Pt1"
IsEp=true, OAD=31/3/02 <-- should be 31/10/02 I assume 

Sat 2/11, "Bargaining, Pt1" (repeat)
IsEp=false, OAD 10/3/97
Also, no Episode Title is given.

Next weeks info is fine.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *No, they can't... A series has an object ID - and Time Team is still alive and well on Discovery and DiscoPlus1. If it was renamed on C4, it would be on Discovery, too. *


A bit off topic I suspose but I guess the correct program name should still be used - I suspect the change in name means a change in program format etc and will means if you only want Time Team Digs recorded it will not record old Time Teams.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *A bit off topic I suspose but I guess the correct program name should still be used - I suspect the change in name means a change in program format etc and will means if you only want Time Team Digs recorded it will not record old Time Teams. *


Indeed. A bit like the Time Team Special where Phil and Tony went to Merica to dig up dinosaurs - not your typical time team, and it had a unique name. For series like this I tend to use a Autorecord wishlist, as then I know I will catch them all.


----------



## sanderton

Yes, Time Team often does this so I have an AW for "TIME TEAM"*


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *The following should help out the guys at Tribune...*


Possibly, except the following bit:



> *
> Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - UK television listings available free from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2001 GipsyMedia Limited. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Limited. All rights reserved. *


Means that they cannot actually use it! (Nor should you post it here, to be honest)


----------



## bobnick

I was hoping it might give Tribune an idea where to look 

I'm sure that Digiguide have no problems whatsoever with having their data compared with that of Tribune's. The difference in quality and price is quite outstanding.

Incidentally, Tribune believes that a formula one radio programme is coming up on Radio Five - digiguide disagrees. Anyone know if the programme is really scheduled?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Paj _
> *Possibly, except the following bit... Means that they cannot actually use it! (Nor should you post it here, to be honest) *


I asked in the DG Forums if there was any objection to using the odd programme listing in this way, ie posted to NG/Forums to hightlight programmes, and have not yet received a response of any description.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by dallardice _
> *Ch 825 TV5EU
> Sky Digital
> N1
> Problem: TiVo schedule is fiction.
> 
> The schedule for TV5 Europe on TiVo is almost completely wrong, with the exception of a handful of news bulletins.
> *


TIVO / Tribune have messed up the time change - now even the news bulletins are an hour out!

Every single programme is now wrong.

TIVO has moved its dodgy schedule by an hour.

I suspect this is down to them having an old schedule, which they have input in something like GMT, but corrected for summer time, and then just repeated week after week. Now summer time has ended, the schedule is a hour out.

Can we as a minimum correct for the hour?


----------



## spage1970

I have noticed some ommissions in the actors list in the WishList function on TiVo.

Cant seem to find people such as:

Liza Minnelli
Hattie Jacques
Frankie Howerd
Dick Emery

All have starred in films, albeit maybe just 1 or two with the exclusion of the first two.

P.S. If this is the wrong thread for this, please advise me as I couldnt find a better one. I am finding posting on this board quite stressful as if I post to the wrong place I am instantly pounced on. I find this board on a whole quite unfriendly to newbies. Note: I mean newbies to this board, not the net. I have been on the net for 10 years, longer than many of you out there I would imagine!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by spage1970 _


*I have noticed some ommissions in the actors list in the WishList function on TiVo.

Cant seem to find people such as:

Liza Minnelli
Hattie Jacques
Frankie Howerd
Dick Emery

All have starred in films, albeit maybe just 1 or two with the exclusion of the first two.*
Sorry to mention something so obvious, but you do realise that Wishlist will ony list people who are in Films within the current EPG data. It's not meant to be a comprehensive list 

*P.S. If this is the wrong thread for this, please advise me as I couldnt find a better one. I am finding posting on this board quite stressful as if I post to the wrong place I am instantly pounced on. I find this board on a whole quite unfriendly to newbies. Note: I mean newbies to this board, not the net. I have been on the net for 10 years, longer than many of you out there I would imagine! *
If you are so experienced in matters of the Internet, you will know that it is considered "good practise" to search a message-board in case your question has already been answered recently before asking it again


----------



## bobnick

Well, apart from in this thread where the same errors are posted week after week - but that's got more to do with Tribune ignoring our pleas rather than newbies flooding the forum.
Are Tribune monitoring this thread?
The OAD for Pyramid on BBC1 thought the programme was originally shown in 1988 - it makes a real mess of the info bar!
Also, Shooting Stars description on Choice this evening is wrong.


----------



## spage1970

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Sorry to mention something so obvious, but you do realise that Wishlist will ony list people who are in Films within the current EPG data. It's not meant to be a comprehensive list
> 
> If you are so experienced in matters of the Internet, you will know that it is considered "good practise" to search a message-board in case your question has already been answered recently before asking it again  *


Firstly, no I didnt reaslise this. But what seems to contradict this is the fact that if I do a keyword search on Liza Minnelli I get one show. Yet she doesnt appear on the actors list, why would that be?

Dont get me wrong I am no internet guru, apologies if my last posting appeared a little pompus. I do search the message board, however if I genuinely cannot find the information I seek I do find it a little intimidating if people immediately start to knock me down. And I really do not want to start a major argument on this subject as I do enjoy the board as a whole. It was just a passing comment.

Steve


----------



## mouseymousey

Hi Steve

The reason that you can't see Liza in the actors list is that not all actors are displayed in the Programme Details screen. TiVo actually has more information on the programme than is displayed.

If you have backdoors enabled and you press the Enter key on your remote whilst in the Programme Details screen you will see further information, including a longer list of actors.

Hope that answers your question.
M.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by spage1970 _


*Firstly, no I didnt reaslise this. But what seems to contradict this is the fact that if I do a keyword search on Liza Minnelli I get one show. Yet she doesnt appear on the actors list, why would that be?*
Because they are different lists. An "Actor" Wishlist searches only the "Actor" database while a "Keyword" Wishlist will only search the 'Programme Name' and "Synopsis/Description".

*Dont get me wrong I am no internet guru, apologies if my last posting appeared a little pompus. *
Don't worry. We can all do that from time to time 

*I do search the message board, however if I genuinely cannot find the information I seek I do find it a little intimidating if people immediately start to knock me down.*
No problem. If you can't find the answer, ask the question.

*And I really do not want to start a major argument on this subject as I do enjoy the board as a whole. It was just a passing comment.*
Subject Closed


----------



## spage1970

My apologies, I didnt realise there were different lists involved.

Must've put my stupid simple consumer head on!


----------



## ALanJay

Platform: DTT Freeview
Station: ITV News ch 41
Location: London

When I looked last night it had the ITV London listings and not the ITV News listings.


----------



## Tom123

*Platform:* 
Sky Digital England

*Channel:* 
190 Hallmark

*Date:*
Monday 4th nov - friday 8th nov

*TiVo listing:* 
8-9 pm Crossing Jordan, 
9-11 Law & Order: SVU (double bill)

*actual listing:*
8-9pm Jag
9-10 Law & Order: SVU
10-11 Crossing Jordan

The listings are incorrect for every day of the week!


----------



## pmk

Digital Terrestial
Channel=QVCUK (QVC = 16)
Has no guide data 

Digital Terrestial
Channel=TMF (The Music Factory = 21)
Has no guide data but does on "Now and Next"


----------



## Adder

Bit late this one but it might reoccur:

Sky Digital (BSKYB UK)
Postcode BS7

Date 30/10/2002
Channel Sky Sports Extra
Time 10.30pm-11.30pm

Listed as: WWE Classics
Should be: WWE Late Night Velocity

As far as I know while the time may vary somewhere between 10pm and midnight, but the late WWE show on Sky Sports Extra on a Wednesday is always Late Night Velocity.


----------



## bencostar

Programme: Popstars: The Rivals (Results)
Channel: ITV1LON
Platform: Sky
Date: Saturday 2 Nov (and every Saturday thereafter)

This results programme (usually about 9pm till 930pm) follows a few hours after the main show. Every week since the second week, this has failed to record due to it "being already recorded 28 days earlier". I think it might be because the description dosen't show the date of the show. Every Results show is different!

It's a shame not to have the results after recording the main show.


----------



## bobnick

It's been reported several times already, bencostar. It's worth ringing in your errors to Tivo CS if you've got the time and the money - it doesn't look like this thread is monitored by Tribune or Tivo (our ping last week hasn't come back yet!)


----------



## johala_reewi

Have just got a tivo to use with DTT Freeview. Have got it setup with latest software but last night the listings for the ITV NEWS channel (41) were shot to bits. The tivo showed the complete ITV1 meridian schedule against the ITV news channel. At the time, the ITV news channel was showing football but that wasn't in the listings.


----------



## mrtickle

This thread is definitely monitored on an unofficial basis, but if "our man in Tribune" is ill/away etc for any reason then it isn't.

Officially the only way to report errors is by telephoning TiVo CS at national rates, reading out the errors verbally for them to write down (and hope they write them down correctly), and then keeping your fingers crossed. This is highly unsatisfactory but that's the way it is at the moment.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by johala_reewi _
> *Have just got a tivo to use with DTT Freeview. Have got it setup with latest software but last night the listings for the ITV NEWS channel (41) were shot to bits. The tivo showed the complete ITV1 meridian schedule against the ITV news channel. At the time, the ITV news channel was showing football but that wasn't in the listings.  *


 A daily call will resolve the current ITVNEWS schedule issue.


----------



## pmk

BBC1NW 3rd November 2002 02:20 (early morning)
Top Of The Pops has Episode Title of 25 October should be 1 November 

If you have set a SP and it does not record on Friday (1st) it will not record on Sunday either as it thinks it has already recorded (i.e. last weeks 25 Oct program).


----------



## mrtickle

Indeed. That is compounded by the fact that the repeat of last week's programme on Sunday morning was late/wrong too! I got 30 mins of Jonathon Ross  instead of TOTP!


----------



## johala_reewi

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *A daily call will resolve the current ITVNEWS schedule issue. *


Oh no it didn't - still wrong.
Will just have to remove chan 41 from my list of received channels to stop tivo trying to record ITV programs from it


----------



## sjp

I know Paramount is a real pain but now that the next season (season 2?) of M*A*S*H has finally started (BJ arrived today and will again at 7pm) can you have another shot at the data. At the very least can Henry, Mclean Stevenson and Trapper, Wayne Rodgers be removed from the cast list.

thanks in advance

stuart


----------



## sjp

DigiGuide has guest data up to Nov 7th (amd probably adds it when new info arrives - JUST CONFIRMED... guest info up to Nov 13th in last update) for The Late Show With Dave Letterman on ITV2.

Any chance we can get it too?

tia

stuart


----------



## kmusgrave

guest data?????


----------



## pmk

I am assuming he means Guest Data = Who Is Going To Be On The Show - i.e. Interview By David Letterman etc?


----------



## DJDG

Sorry to be a bit generic, but Playhouse Disney listings are always all over the place (I have Sky Digital - their listings and DigiGuide are correct)

Sure most of you are not bothered - but its autorecording stuff for my kids that they watch half of, then the tears come when it suddenly goes off mid programme.

Is there 2 different feeds of PD? Their times are always so exact as well, having short progs (i.e 1.19 - 1.28, 1.28 - 1.35, etc)

C'mon, think of the kids.....


----------



## 10203

Channel: BBC2
Provider: Sky 
Date/Time: Wednesdays, 9pm
Program: ... and Me

Problem: Each week there's a different subject - so far 'M&S and Me' and 'The Sun and Me'. At the moment TiVo treats them as a separate series, so a new recording needs to be scheduled each week.


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Channel: BRAVOD
> Provider: Sky
> Date/Time: Various
> Program: 10 Things You Didn't Know About ...
> 
> Problem: episodes have no details and incorrect OADs. *


Thanks, this seems to be fixed


----------



## Fr Crilley

- SW12
- Sky Digital
- Channel Health
- 193 
- Real Families
- Every Day at 06:00, 10:00 & 18:00
- Problem encountered
I have set the Season pass to record first run only, but I keep getting all of them

Cheers

Mike


----------



## caledvwlch

Postcode: M19
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: GPLUS (Granada Plus)
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Bewitched
Time/Date: Every weekday 11:00am and 7:00pm

The guide data for the episodes at both 11:00am and 7:00pm say "See 11:00am".
TV & Satellite Week have information for the 7:00pm entry.

Dave.


----------



## bobnick

Project (a major new drama) on BBC 1 next weekend is pretty screwed. Tivo will tape Sunday's episode, the first part of Monday's - but not the second part. Unlike the normal problem (where tivo thinks part 2 is a repeat), this problem is down to Tribune believing that '999' is scheduled (!).
Keep an eye out if you're programming Tivo - I'll call CS when I get a chance, and they've got a week to fix it - it should get sorted (as if it doesn't, there ain't much point in reporting errors). If anyone from tribune would like to acknowledge this message and save me the time and expense of reporting over the phone, I'd be well chuffed


----------



## gladgd

- CO7 9TB
- Sky Digital
- Granada Men & Motors
- 139
- MCN
- Fri 18:00, Sun 20:30, Mon 18:30, Tues 20:00 each week
- Problem encountered

There is no schedule information accompanying the program. Either as a result of this or some other factor, Tivo is unable to recognise that it's the same program as the initial showing on Friday and hence records them all. Normally, Tivo skips recording showings of the same program within 28 days.


----------



## dlorde

Sky Sports 1 & Eurosport GB : Boxing - the description for many boxing showings on these channels has been the same for several weeks now... "Highlights of the meeting between Antonio Barrera vs Johnny Tapia in Las Vegas last night". This fight is actually happening tonight (2nd November).

I've lost track of the number of other Eurosport GB errors in the TiVo schedule (i.e. errors not due to the channel changing it's schedule) over the last few months.


----------



## Dazbear

Grrrr...thought this one would have been resolved through people's comments but seem to be the only one. Perhaps others wont admit to watching it (lol).

Pop Stars - The Rivals
I have to set TiVo to record the results episode every wekk as he misses it because of the 28 day rule. Can Tribune PLEASE add RESULTS to the programme title. They do it for ITV2's Extra Results programme!

Thanks


----------



## bobnick

It doesn't need adding to the programme title, just the episode details. Indeed, the description is normally correct and explains that it is the results show.
Unfortunately, Tribune give the episode the same episode ID number (which is what Tivo uses) as the episode where people get to sing.


----------



## sxb

> I know Paramount is a real pain but now that the next season (season 2?) of M*A*S*H has finally started (BJ arrived today and will again at 7pm) can you have another shot at the data. At the very least can Henry, Mclean Stevenson and Trapper, Wayne Rodgers be removed from the cast list.


Its actually Season 4 (its good to get some new episodes though, even if we can't tell it from the guide!).


----------



## andyjenkins

- MK6
- Sky Digital
- Reality TV
- 241
- *All Programmes
- Alll times/dates
- No programme information available for any day nor time.


----------



## bobnick

The new series of I'm Alan Partrige starts next week on BBC2 & Choice. Unfortunately, Tribune have buggered up the hidden codes so even though the episode descriptions are correct, Tivo will tape 3 copies a week if you have Season Passes.

If they can't get the flagship programmes on the BBC correct, what hope is there for Paramount / Reality TV etc?


----------



## alu

- CT1 
- Sky Digital 
- Simply Nostalgia 
- 580
- *All Programmes 
- All times/dates 
- No programme information available for any day nor time.


----------



## alu

- CT1 
- Sky Digital 
- Travel Channel
- 181
- *All Programmes 
- 02/11/02, 03/11/02
- one hour off e.g. tivo said Pilot Guides was on at 4pm while it was really at 3pm


----------



## Mr Thunder

Postcode: FY4
Provider: Sky Digital/DTT 
Channel Name: Channel 5
Channel Number : 105/5

The Saturday morning screenings of "Dan Dare" do not have Part 1 or Part 2 appended to the episode title - the stories are always two-parters so one or the other can be missed with the Season Pass


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel : MTV (440)
Time/Date of airing : Friday 1st Nov @ 2100

Tivo thought it was "Jackass"
Actual programme aired (and listed on Sky EPG) was "MTV News Now"


Also...
Channel : GOD (671)
Time/Date of airing : Saturday 2nd Nov @ 0800

Tivo thought it was "Great Bible Discoveries"
Actual programme aired (and listed on Sky EPG) was "Bed Bugs Bible Gang"


----------



## dallardice

Sky Digital
161 BBC4
From Sat 9 Nov
N1

BBC FOUR seems to have been missed out of this week's BBC updates. Listings currently run out on Friday night. BBC4 is quite often a day later than the other BBC channels in being updated, but they're still not in the system.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Analogue aerial
Channel Name: BBC1EM
Channel Number: 58
Programme Name: Film 2002 With Jonathan Ross
Time/Date: Mon 11/11/02, 2330-2400

The guide description and the OAD are set to the details of the programme on 04/11/02. So this episode is not recorded by a sea on pass due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## mrtickle

(apologies for any duplicates, I prepared this lot offline)

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2)
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: What the Papers Say
Time/Date of airing: Sat 9th Nov 18:05

I have had a season pass for this programme for a long time. The episodes on Sat 2nd and Sat 9th are not being scheduled and are not in the Recording History. Somehow the series ID has changed. Please can you put the old series ID back so that the old season pass works!

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC One (BBC1) and BBC Two (BBC2)
Channel Number: 101 and 102
Programme Name: Film 2002 With Jonathan Ross
Time/Date of airing: Mon 11th Nov 23:30

The 11th Nov showing has the same TmsID (EP4883740019) as this week's episode on BBC1 and its re-run on Sat 9th, which means that it won't be scheduled because of the 28-day rule. Needs to have a different ID.

Note that the re-run of 11th Nov on Sat 16th on BBC2 needs to also have a different ID which matches.

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2)
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: The X-Files
Time/Date of airing: Sun 10th Nov 23:00

This should be part 2 - "Nothing Important Happened Today (2/2)" with a different TmsID, and NOT "Nothing Important Happened Today (1/2)" (EP0809550191) which was shown on 3rd Nov.

Episode numbers are still corrupted, this was previously reported.

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2) and BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 102 and 160
Programme Name: I'm Alan Partridge
Time/Date of airing on BBC2: Mon 11th Nov 22:00
Time/Date of re-runs on BBCCHOI: Tue 12th Nov 23:00, Thu 14th Nov 21:30

Data for first run BBC2 is good. But the re-runs are not marked as EP3085690008 with IsEp true. The 28-day rule is not working.

==============

*
Previously reported 7th October
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC Four (BBC4)
Channel Number: 161
Programme Name: The DVD Collection

Time/Date of airing: Fridays 20:30
Time/Date of re-runs: Fridays 23:35, Saturdays 21:30/22:30

The 28-day is not working and duplicates are being recorded. Please can this be set as Episodes.

==============

*
Previously reported 23rd September, 14th October
*

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: CNN International (CNNEU)
Channel Number: 513
Programme Name: The Daily Show with Jon Stewart: Global Edition
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 23:30
Time/Date of re-run: Sundays 23:30

The 28-day is not working and duplicates are being recorded. Please can this be set as Episodes.

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC One (BBC1) and BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 101 and 507
Programme Name: Breakfast
Time/Date of airing: BBC1 daily 06:00, BBC24 daily 06:00/07:00/08:00 slots

The generic description for SH2245330000 contains "Including It's Your Money.", this is wrong. "It's Your Money" is not on that many times!

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 507
Programme Name: It's Your Money
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 07:45
Time/Date of re-runs: Saturdays 21:45; Sundays 06:45 and 08:45

Timeslots on TiVo are still wrong, only the 21:45 showings are appearing in the Season Pass (SH0530990000).

==============

Postcode: B29
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Granada Plus (GPLUS)
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Classic Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: Tue 19th Nov 09:00
Time/Date of re-runs: Tue 19th Nov 12:00, Tue 19th Nov 18:30

All three showings have missing data and are IsEpisode false 
Should be:
OAD = Fri 28th Dec 1990
Episode number = 3167

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: Sun 10th Nov 19:00 
Time/Date of re-run: Mon 11th Nov 00:00

Very good data these days! Just one tiny mistake; episode title should be "10 November" for these two broadcasts. (EP3814460127)

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV1 (ITV1CEN, ITV1LON, ITV1WCY, ITV1ANG, ITV1MER, ITV1YOR, ITV1GRA, HTVWE, ITV1BOR, ITV1TYN, ITVBS)
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Frank Skinner Show

More problems with this programme . The Sunday duplicate is set as IsEp false so doesn't get picked up with the 28-day rule.

Time/Date of airing: Tuesday 5th Nov 22:50 (EP3933590046, "5 November")
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday 10th Nov 00:00 (SH3933590000 - but should be EP3933590046, "5 November")

Time/Date of airing: Tuesday 12th Nov 21:50 (EP3933590047, "12 November")
Time/Date of re-run: Sunday 17th Nov 00:00 (not yet in guide data...)

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: The State We're In
Time/Date of airing: Tuesdays 21:30
Time/Date of re-run: the following Mondays 00:30ish

The 28-day is not working and duplicates are being recorded. Please can this be set as Episodes.


----------



## OzSat

Not a TiVo problem - but could confuss some TiVo users.

BBC-tv will be showing the UEFA Cup 2nd Round 2nd Leg match between Blackburn Rovers and Celtic - on Match of the Day Live.

But they have decided to show the first half on BBC2 and the second half on BBC1. So you'll need to set two recordings if you want the full match.

Alternatively - do a WISHLIST which will correctly add both halves to the TODO list.


----------



## sanderton

The Guide data thinks that Horizons on UK History and Horizons on BBC2 are different programmes - they are the same programme.

(Horizons appears twice in the Search By Name screen, but without channel tags).

Presumably the 28 day rule won't work for the UK History episodes if you have a Wishlist.


----------



## pmk

Too late now but todays (Tuesday) episode of "Big Strong Boys" 11:00 BBC1NW was not recorded as TiVo thought "Garden Invaders" was on instead.


----------



## spanners_601

The following channels are missing from the available channels list on TIVO

- Postcode W9 1BG 
- Service Provider NTL Cable Analogue (yes I know !)

41 - NATG National geographic
43 - UKH UK Horizons
45 - CNBC 
36 - TVE (do I really care about this one ?)


----------



## mrtickle

wrong thread, you need to repost that in the lineup errors thread.


----------



## digital_S

Postcode: CT2 
Service Provider: Analogue aerial 
Channel Name: Channel4 (C4) 
Channel Number: 53
Programme Name: RI:SE 
Date/Time: Mon 11/11/02, 06:55-09:00
Date/Time: Tue 12/11/02, 06:55-09:00

Episode Title "4 November" Should be "11 November"
Episode Title "5 November" Should be "12 November"

Not recording due to 28 day rule!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by dallardice _
> *Sky Digital
> 161 BBC4
> From Sat 9 Nov
> N1
> 
> BBC FOUR seems to have been missed out of this week's BBC updates. Listings currently run out on Friday night. BBC4 is quite often a day later than the other BBC channels in being updated, but they're still not in the system. *


I now have BBC Four after last night's update. 

*But I do not have any BBC Radio 3 listings (channel 853 on Sky) after the end of this week.*


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I now have BBC Four after last night's update.
> *


On my Freeview TiVo I still have no BBC Four listings for next week, but I have three programmes listed for 23rd November... I didn't check my SkyDigital TiVo this morning.


----------



## mallet

Postcode - BS7
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - CNX
- Channel Number - 244
- Programme Name - Justice League
- Time/Date of airing - daily @ 9am, 2:30pm, 6pm.
- Problem encountered .. Incorrect schedule

The program airs each day at 9am, 2:30pm and 6pm. (different eps) 

Tivo schedules have the first showing as being on at 9:30am (this is Samurai Jack), and in their schedule also have Dragonball Z as being on from 2pm-3pm, not 2pm-2:30pm, so the 2:30 recording is missed.

The 6pm showing is the only one Tivo gets right, so I have set up a daily manual recording to catch the other eps.


----------



## dallardice

Channel 961 BBC2W
Sky Digital
Postcode N1
Programme "I Love Wales"
Weds 13 Nov 8.30pm

This programme is the second in the series (first was Tues 5 Nov) but TiVo does not permit the setting of a Season Pass. The series continues weekly on Wednesdays thereafter into the New Year, with a break for the holidays.


----------



## sjp

Any chance of BBC Radio Scotland listings? Way more listeners than BBC Radio 6 and listings are provided for that.

thanks

stuart


----------



## mrtickle

Lots of errors fixed - thanks!  Also the Radio 3 listings arrived yesterday, and the next chunk of BBC1/five listings much earlier than normal. Thanks!!


----------



## bobnick

oooh goodie! Can you list the errors you've spotted that are fixed, to save the rest of us trawling through the listings?


----------



## sunscreem

Postcode - AB22 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - PARAMOUNT
- Channel Number - 127 (?)
- Programme Name - Best of Comedy Store
- Time/Date of airing - daily @ 11pm ish. 
- Problem encountered .. Program seems to be marked as special - unable to set a season pass.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *oooh goodie! Can you list the errors you've spotted that are fixed, to save the rest of us trawling through the listings? *


I only checked the ones that I reported I'm afraid! But these were fixed (see my post the other day for the problem):

What the Papers Say
Film 2002 with Jonathan Ross
The X-Files
I'm Alan Partridge
The DVD collection
Classic Coronation Street
Liquid News
Frank Skinner Show
The State We're In


----------



## dallardice

Now _please_ can we get TV5 fixed?

The schedules have been an hour out since the clocks changed. Tribune has put effort into getting the schedules right, but there's no point as they remain an hour out of sync!

SkyDigital viewer, 825 TV5EU.


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD
- Channel Name The Hallmark Channel (HALLMK)
- Channel Number 190
- Programme Name "The Infinite Worlds Of H G Wells"
- Time/Date of airing Sat 16/11 @ 1:00pm; Sun 17/11 @ 4:00am; Sat 23/11 @ 1:00pm; Sun 24/11 @ 4:00am
- Problem encountered All broadcasts picked up by normal SP.

Can't say for certain that this is a fault*, but I would assume (as is the norm) that this is a 2-parter with each part shown twice.

* A comment on the IMDB entry suggests that the running time for this show (minus ads) is "about 4.5 hours".


----------



## Adder

Postcode BS7
Provider BSkyB UK
Channel Name Channel 4 (C4)
Channel number 104
Programme Name: World Rally
Time Fri 15/11 7.30pm

Problem:
This is the first day coverage of the Rally GB, so the episode title should be "Great Britain: 15 November" as the next two days shows are listed as "Great Britain: 16 November" and "Great Britain: 17 November" respectively.

Tivo thinks this is a repeat of Friday 15/11 at 3.35am, that broadcast is likely a repeat of World Rally "9 November". I think the listings are slightly wrong from the source. 

The Fri 15/11 7.30pm show does need to have a unique episode name though so an SP picks it up.

Thanks.


----------



## alu

Postcode: CT1
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Travel Channel
Channel Number: 181
Programme Name: All programmes
Time/Date of airing: All times

All programmes are one hour off. It seems to have been correct for one or two days since my last posting about this, but yesterday and today is wrong again.

08/11/02 12:15pm should be Nick Sanders, is On the loose.

09/11/02 xx:xxmm should be Britain from the Air, is Travel Deals


----------



## samburrows

BBC2 WEEKDAY NIGHTS
------------
The Simpsons - 6.00pm to 6.23pm (NOT 6.20, this is not long enough)
Fresh Prince of Bel Air - 6.25pm to 6.50pm (")
------------

Warm Regards,

Sam Burrows.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by samburrows _
> *BBC2 WEEKDAY NIGHTS
> ------------
> The Simpsons - 6.00pm to 6.23pm (NOT 6.20, this is not long enough)
> Fresh Prince of Bel Air - 6.25pm to 6.50pm (")
> ------------
> *


You need to complain to the BBC, not here. We all know that 6.00-6.20 is too short but those are the times that the BBC publish so those are the times that TiVo has got to use.

You can set padding on your recording to get the whole programme.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode: AL3
Service Provider: ntl:home
Channel Name: BBCR4FM
Channel Number: 862
Programme Name: Radio Active
Date/Time: Tues 12/11/02, 18:30

This is a comedy, set in a radio station, not a drama. The description is wrong, as is the categorisation.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital

Channel : MTV (440)
Time/Date : Fri 8/11 @ 2200
TiVo thought programme was "Jackass"
Actually aired (and listed in Sky EPG) was "The Osbournes" 

Channel : GOD (671)
Time/Date : Sun 27/10 @ 2000
TiVo listed programme as "Friday Night-Live Gold"
Actually aired (and listed in Sky EPG) was "Prayer Force"


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Discovery and Discovery +1
Channel Number: 551 and 552
Programme Name: Postcards from Ellen MacArthur 
Time/Date of airing: All times

This is a run of 5 minute shows with, i believe 5 or 6 per week, a season pass will only catch the first 5 min show. ALL other shows (repeats or otherwise) in the series are ignored. It is repeated several times per week and has an omnibus episode with all the weeks showings (which runs for 30 mins and is being picked up OK). Main complaint is that I cannot get the 5 min shows as they are initially broadcast.

Postcode: SM3
Provider: The lot I guess 
Channel Name: ITV1 - Carlton in particular
Channel Number: can't remember
Programme Name: Wire In The Blood 
Time/Date of airing: Thursday 14th and 21st November at 9pm

Perhaps a bit late for this week but a season pass set for this show will fall foul of the "waking the dead" problem of recent. I set up an SP to find that only this Thursdays show was picked up (no clashes in evidence), Recording History had next weeks show as won't record due to the 28 day rule. Doing a "record this episode also" for next Thurs caused this weeks episode to go unticked meaning I had to manually record this episode as well. I guess you never wanted to hear the words "waking the dead" again, for this I apologise but it was the easiest way to explain it  


thanks


----------



## steford

W5
NTL Digital Cable
71 NICKJR
Mr Men and Little Miss
Every Day 06:45,12:36,14:36
Problem: all episodes are set as same and as "special" not "series". Tivo has picked one episode from 24th (!) to record and thus will record no others.


----------



## pmk

Faking It C4 21:00 tonight (Wednesday) is not being picked up by the season pass which has worked fine for the past 5 weeks or so. Anyone know why? I have set a manual recording. 

I am guessing its a guide data problem - would have been very annoying if I did not notice, I can't throw away my TV guide yet and neither stop looking at it for 15 mins a day checking TiVo is doing what it should be


----------



## reddle

Postcode: NG33 

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Extreme 
- Channel Number: 422 
- Programme Name: Ride Guide 
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered: 

No Information available why oh why do we have this program with no information available when all non Tivo listings manage to list the contents of the program correctly week after week.

Many programs on Tivo for the Extreme channel, either have the wrong listings or no information. Its just not good enough!!!!


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Postcode BS7
> Provider BSkyB UK
> Channel Name Channel 4 (C4)
> Channel number 104
> Programme Name: World Rally
> Time Fri 15/11 7.30pm
> 
> Problem:
> This is the first day coverage of the Rally GB, so the episode title should be "Great Britain: 15 November" as the next two days shows are listed as "Great Britain: 16 November" and "Great Britain: 17 November" respectively.
> 
> Tivo thinks this is a repeat of Friday 15/11 at 3.35am, that broadcast is likely a repeat of World Rally "9 November". I think the listings are slightly wrong from the source.
> 
> The Fri 15/11 7.30pm show does need to have a unique episode name though so an SP picks it up.
> 
> Thanks. *


TiVo still isn't picking up the 7.30pm episode on Friday and there are only 2 days left.


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *TiVo still isn't picking up the 7.30pm episode on Friday and there are only 2 days left.  *


My SP has picked it up! If it hasn't by Friday Morning, then actually select it yourself, to record.


----------



## Automan

Postcode: BN25

- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Granada +
- Channel Number: 118 
- Programme Name: Bewitched
- Time/Date of airing: All 
- Problem encountered:

Episodes are in color not Black & White - Colorization by Dynacs

All episodes say see 11:00 for more info I assume.

However it even says this for the episodes on at 11:00

Automan.


----------



## bobnick

Harry Hill's TV Burp on next week (ITV1) has exactly the same information and OAD as this week's, so a SP won't pick it up.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1

Problem 1: some old episodes have someone got wrong OADs, making them appears as "First Runs" when they are not:

"A Matter of Time" EP2254210039 airing Tue 26th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"The Fifth Race" EP2254210038 airing Wed 27th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"Serpent's Song" EP2254210043 airing Thu 28th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"Holiday" EP2254210041 airing Fri 29th Nov 10:55 and 18:00

These are season 2 episodes all shown on Sky and C4 before. Please check that the same isn't going to happen every day from now on!


Problem 2: episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 20:00 and its re-run Sat 30th Nov 18:00. Should be an episode called "X-303" according to digiguide.

==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: South Park

Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 1. Old episodes being marked as FR all over again.
EP2298270072 "It Hits the Fan" Wed 20th Nov 23:30
EP2298270074 "Cripple Fight!" Wed 27th Nov 23:30


==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Odyssey 5
Time/Date of airing: Wed 27th Nov 21:00

Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 2. episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 21:00. Should be an episode called "Flux" according to digiguide.


==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Granada Plus (GPLUS)
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Columbo (series) and Columbo (individual TV-movies on Mon/Tues)

Time/Date of airing: Sat 16th Nov 14:00, re-run at 20:00. EP0010050011
Problem: description missing - says "see 20:00". All other details (actors etc) missing also.

Time/Date of airing: Sun 1st Dec 21:00. EP0010050008.
Problem: title is correct, but description is wrong/generic. All other details (actors etc) missing.


Time/Date of airing: Mon 18th Nov 21:00. MV0388280000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 19th Nov 21:00. MV0420440000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Mon 25th Nov 21:00. MV0500660000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 26th Nov 21:00. MV0263660000
Problem: no proble, this one is ok


==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (*England setup - alternative BBC2 channel numbers vary)
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID) and BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 102, *960, *961, *962 and 160
Programme Name: I'm Alan Partridge.

This programme is shown on BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID on Mondays and then it is re-run on BBCCHOI on Tues and Thurs of the same week.

Problem 1: episodes on BBC choice don't match and are set as IsEpisode false.
Tue 19th Nov 23:00 and Thu 21st Nov 21:30 should be EP3085690009 to match the Mon 18th Nov 2002 First Run.

Problem 2: missing data/titles. 
EP3085690009 Mon 18th Nov 2002 is "The Colour of Alan", also on BBC Choice re-runs
Mon 25th Nov 2002 is "Brave Alan", also on BBC Choice re-runs

==============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky News (SKYNEWS)
Channel Number: 501
Programme Name: PMQs
Time/Date of airing: Wednesdays 14:30

For some reason this series has been swallowed up into the series "Prime Minister's Questions" over on BBCPARL. They are not the same programme (the Sky one has a presenter) and my Season Pass for PMQs is lying dormant. Please can the Sky series be put back as it was.


==============
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (*England setup - alternative BBC2 channel numbers vary)
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID) and BBC Choice (BBCCHOI)
Channel Number: 102, *960, *961, *962 and 160
Programme Name: Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars

This programme is shown on BBC on Fridays at 18:45 and then re-run on BBC Choice immediately (Fridays 19:30). There is 1 new episode each week which has its FR on the BBC2 showing.

Problem 1: the series on BBC Choice has a different title - it has "Robot Wars" with episodes all called "The Sixth Wars". That is wrong, The Sixth Wars is part of the series title. It's also wrong because every week it thinks that the same episode is being broadcast.

Problem 2: the broadcasts on BBC 2 have the same description every week and are not set as Episodes. Please can they be set as Episodes.

==============

Finally a quick thankyou for the data for Big Brother's Little Brother, Celebrity Big Brother and Celebrity Big Brother Live. Looks good from here.


----------



## gbainbridge

Sky are currently transmitting a recent remade version of South Pacific starring Harry Conic Junior.

This is shown in Tivo's channel data as the original (1958?) version of the film with Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## Rolf213

Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: SciFi
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Earth: Final Conflict
Time/Date of airing: All

These are saying (in the TiVo guide) that they are being shown at 12pm and 6pm, where in fact they are showing at 11pm and 5pm. TiVo is therefore missing all of the episodes of it, which is more than a little annoying...

Rolf.


----------



## Adder

Might be a bit late for this, but I hope it can be changed:

Service: BSKYB UK
Channel: Sky Sports 3
Channel number: 403
Time/date of airing: Sunday 17 November from 7pm till close
Problem:

There has been a schedule change!

Old schedule:
7pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
9pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
11.00pm ITU Triathlon
0.00am CLOSE

NEW schedule:
7pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
9pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
11.30pm ITU Triathlon
0.30am CLOSE

The fact the Grand Premio Mexico is now at 9pm has caused a similar flip flop on Sky Sports 2 later that night.

Service: BSKYB UK
Channel: Sky Sports 2
Channel number: 402
Time/date of airing: Sunday 17 November from 11.30pm - 3.30am
Problem:

There has been a schedule change!

Old schedule:
11.30pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
1.30am Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
3.30am Schedule continues

NEW schedule:
11.30pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
1.30am Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
3.30am Schedule continues as listed

It's the final race of the season and the final race under the "FedEx Championship Series" banner so I'd like to get TiVo to capture this one.


----------



## Darren P

Service Provider: NTL Dig Cable
Channel Name: SciFi 
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: First Wave
Time/Date of airing: All 

These are saying (in the TiVo guide) that they are being shown at 11am and 5pm, where in fact they are showing at 10am and 4pm. TiVo is therefore missing all of the episodes of it, which is more than a little annoying... 

This is very similar to Rolf's problem above, and affects more programmes on the SciFi channel... Fix urgently needed...

DP


----------



## sanderton

Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Sky Sports 1/2/3
Channel Number: 401/2/3
Programme Name: Rugby Club
Time/Date of airing: Thur/Fri

I've posted this before but not fixed, so try again...

There is one episode of Rugby Club every week. It is repeated a number of times within 48hrs of the first broadcast across the Sky Sports channels.

Tivo thinks that all showings are separate (isEpisode=False), so SPs and Wishlist do not work properly.

I can't see why this is such a problem - please sort it out!


----------



## cwaring

UPDATE

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD
- Channel Name The Hallmark Channel (HALLMK)
- Channel Number 190
- Programme Name "The Infinite Worlds Of H G Wells"
- Time/Date of airing 
Pt1: Sat 16/11 @ 1:00pm & Sun 17/11 @ 4:00am
Pt2: Sat 23/11 @ 1:00pm & Sun 24/11 @ 4:00am
Pt3: Sat 30/11 @ 1:00pm & Sun 01/12 @ 4:00am
- Problem encountered
All broadcasts are being picked up by normal SP whereas only on showing of each part should be scheduled to record. If you see what I mean


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Might be a bit late for this, but I hope it can be changed:
> 
> Service: BSKYB UK
> Channel: Sky Sports 3
> Channel number: 403
> Time/date of airing: Sunday 17 November from 7pm till close
> Problem:
> 
> There has been a schedule change!
> 
> Old schedule:
> 7pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
> 9pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
> 11.00pm ITU Triathlon
> 0.00am CLOSE
> 
> NEW schedule:
> 7pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
> 9pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
> 11.30pm ITU Triathlon
> 0.30am CLOSE
> 
> The fact the Grand Premio Mexico is now at 9pm has caused a similar flip flop on Sky Sports 2 later that night.
> 
> Service: BSKYB UK
> Channel: Sky Sports 2
> Channel number: 402
> Time/date of airing: Sunday 17 November from 11.30pm - 3.30am
> Problem:
> 
> There has been a schedule change!
> 
> Old schedule:
> 11.30pm Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
> 1.30am Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
> 3.30am Schedule continues
> 
> NEW schedule:
> 11.30pm Rugby Union Update: "Harlequins vs. Wasps"
> 1.30am Auto Racing: "CART Mexico Grand Premio"
> 3.30am Schedule continues as listed
> 
> It's the final race of the season and the final race under the "FedEx Championship Series" banner so I'd like to get TiVo to capture this one.  *


These two schedules have been changed, but are still *WRONG!*


----------



## chobr

Incorrect TV Guide Data for Robot Wars:

Postcode: G12
Provider: Ariel
Channel Name: BBC2SCO
Channel Number: 46
Programme Name: Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars 
Time/Date of airing: Fridays 18.00

Problem:

The TiVo guide says this is on at 18.45. This week it was actually on at 18.00 and looks to be the same next week, and presumably thereafter. This seems to be peculiar to BBC2 Scotland - I think that it is on at 18.45 in England.


----------



## bobnick

A quick heads up about Fame Academy - the show that 'should' have been on Friday is being shown on Sunday; All well and good, but Tivo have called this show 'Fame Academy Live', so a regular BBC1 SP will *not* pick up this week's show - you have been warned!


----------



## rhialto

Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: NHL Hockey
Time/Date of airing: Thursday 21st Nov, 1:25am

Should be called NHL Ice Hockey, Tivo has it as NHL Hockey, hence it's not picked up by a season pass. The programme the next week is correct.

Digiguide has the correct information.

This almost caused great strife at home, as my wife's favourite team is playing in the game covered by the incorrect guide data.

//Andrew


----------



## dlorde

The Sky Sports schedules (all 3 sports channels) for the morning & most of the afternoon of Sunday 17th November are completely wrong (wrong programmes at wrong times on wrong channels). The Sky EPG has them correct.

The TiVo Sky sports schedules recently have been so bad I'm having to double-check everything, and I've been lucky to miss only a few broadcasts.


----------



## pmk

Unable to set a season pass for "Harry Hills TV Blurp", Thursdays 22:30 and repeated early/first thing Sunday morning. Channel ITVGRA


----------



## ritchf

Anyone any ideas what is happening with Andromeda on SKY One via NTL 

I record something else on a Monday night and usually catch the Sunday episode but for the last 2 weeks I have got "Malcolm in the Middle" instead.

Sky web page listings are showing Andromeda as being on, as are TiVo and the Newspaper yet tvtv.co.uk is showing it as MitM .

Cheers
Ritch


----------



## tyagi

Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Dilbert
Time/Date of airing: Saturday 16th November early hours

For some reason, I set the TiVo to record two episodes of Dilbert, but in fact got One episode of Dilbert and one episode of a soap opera. I guess the EPG wasn't aware of the episode change?


----------



## bobnick

Harry Hill's TV Burp on ITV1 still has the wrong OAD this Thursday, *and* now has the wrong OAD for Thursday 28th too!

Have I Got News For You has the wrong OAD on the 29th November on BBC1 also.


----------



## sjp

"Old" season weekday 10:55 and 18:00 showings of Stargate SG-1 are getting past a first run only SP. The rogue showings start towards the end of November.


----------



## GarySargent

29th November Channel 4: *Celebrity Big Brother*

There are two live finals on this evening - they are both seperate showings. TiVo is picking up the second as a repeat of the first.

This means that users will miss the very last episode which will show who wins! They will not be pleased - please fix!....


----------



## TechNick

> _Originally posted by ritchf _
> *Anyone any ideas what is happening with Andromeda on SKY One via NTL
> 
> I record something else on a Monday night and usually catch the Sunday episode but for the last 2 weeks I have got "Malcolm in the Middle" instead.
> 
> Sky web page listings are showing Andromeda as being on, as are TiVo and the Newspaper yet tvtv.co.uk is showing it as MitM .
> 
> Cheers
> Ritch *


Annoying, isn't it!  
I've experienced the same (both for Andromeda and Mutant X), when they're listed as being repeated at the weekend, but "Malcolm in the Middle" is what is actually recorded on each occasion, for the past 2/3 weeks!  

Postcode: GU14
Service Provider: NTL Analogue Cable
Channel Name: Sky One

Nick.


----------



## digital_S

Service Provider: Analogue Aerial 
Channel Name: ITV1 (All Regions)
Channel Number: 66
Programme Name: In Profile.
Time/Date of airing: Friday 22nd/29th Nov @ 02:05am, 
Saturday 23rd Nov @ 03:25am, Wednesday 27th Nov @ 01:05am.

Program Title should be "Planet Rock Profiles"


----------



## mrtickle

*
Previously reported, updated report:
*

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1

Problem 1: some old episodes have someone got wrong OADs, making them appears as "First Runs" when they are not:

"A Matter of Time" EP2254210039 airing Tue 26th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"The Fifth Race" EP2254210038 airing Wed 27th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"Serpent's Song" EP2254210043 airing Thu 28th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
"Holiday" EP2254210041 airing Fri 29th Nov 10:55 and 18:00

These are season 2 episodes all shown on Sky and C4 before. Please check that the same isn't going to happen every day from now on!

Since the above was posted, the OAD of "Holiday" changed to Wed 28th Aug 2002 so that's no longer FR - ok. But more errors were added - again these are NOT First Runs 

"One False Step" EP2254210042 airing Mon 2nd Dec 10:55 and 18:00
"Show and Tell" EP2254210044 airing Tue 3rd Dec 10:55 and 18:00
"1969" EP2254210045 airing Wed 4th Dec 10:55 and 18:00

The episodes for 5th and 6th Dec are ok.

(Problem 2: episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 20:00 and its re-run Sat 30th Nov 18:00. Should be an episode called "X-303" according to digiguide. - Fixed. Thanks)

==============
*
Previously reported, not yet fixed:
*

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: South Park

Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 1. Old episodes being marked as FR all over again.
EP2298270072 "It Hits the Fan" Wed 20th Nov 23:30
EP2298270074 "Cripple Fight!" Wed 27th Nov 23:30

==============
*
Previously reported, not yet fixed:
*

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Odyssey 5
Time/Date of airing: Wed 27th Nov 21:00

Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 2. episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 21:00. Should be an episode called "Flux" according to digiguide.

==============
*
Previously reported, updated, not yet fixed:
*

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Granada Plus (GPLUS)
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Columbo (series) and Columbo (individual TV-movies on Mon/Tues)

Time/Date of airing: Sat 16th Nov 14:00, re-run at 20:00. EP0010050011
Problem: description missing - says "see 20:00". All other details (actors etc) missing also.

Time/Date of airing: Sun 1st Dec 21:00. EP0010050008.
Problem: title is correct, but description is wrong/generic. All other details (actors etc) missing.

Time/Date of airing: Mon 18th Nov 21:00. MV0388280000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 19th Nov 21:00. MV0420440000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Mon 25th Nov 21:00. MV0500660000
Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 26th Nov 21:00. MV0263660000
Problem: no problem, this one is ok

Time/Date of airing: Sat 1st Dec 21:00 EP0010050008 "A Stitch in Crime"
Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.

Time/Date of airing: Mon 2nd Dec 21:00 EP0010050015 "The Most Dangerous Match"
Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.

Time/Date of airing: Tue 3rd Dec 21:00 EP0010050013 "Double Shock"
Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.

==============
Programme Name: I'm Alan Partridge. Fixed - thanks
==============
Programme Name: PMQs. Fixed - thanks
==============
Programme Name: Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars. Fixed - thanks
==============


----------



## cwaring

There is no episode description for the next few episdoes of "The Bill", Wed & Thurs @ 8pm on ITV1.


----------



## SMabille

- Postcode: OX12
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: TV 5
- Programme Name: Most
- Time/Date of airing: Anytime
- Problem encountered:
EPG false: 2 reasons: First it seems there is an hour offset (EPG guide beeing 1h behind (show at 2pm are the one EPG at 1pm). Second reason: There is several "versions" of TV5, two of them available in Europe: TV5 and TV5 Europe, they have very similar schedule so I'm not sure that beside the 1h offset discussed earlier we are getting the right TV5 version EPG. I'll try to track a difference on schedule between the 2 variants and check if the EPG is actually for the right version.


----------



## bduguid

My TiVo listing yesterday hadn't been updated to include it, but maybe it has been updated overnight? In any event, in a late change to advertised listings, Channel 4 is showing "The Autopsy" tonight, 23.45-00.20, details at www.channel4.com. Assuming of course that legal action doesn't prevent it taking place. I realise this is too late to include in the listing updates now, but it may be of interest to a few viewers to check their listings and/or manually set a recording.


----------



## TheBear

What a sick programme.


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by bduguid _
> *In any event, in a late change to advertised listings, Channel 4 is showing "The Autopsy" tonight, 23.45-00.20, details at www.channel4.com. *


Strange thing is, that both digiguide and teletext show it listed from 23:45-00:40!


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel : Bravo (124)
Programme Name : Motorway

Bravo are presently showing daily episodes, repeating the 1600 airing at 1830 on each day i.e

Wed 20/11 1600 Episode x
Wed 20/11 1830 Repeat of Episode x
Thu 21/11 1600 Episode y
Thu 21/11 1830 Repeat of Episode y

and so on into next week...

But a SP is recording the first AND repeat showing of the same episode, on the same day. Please fix.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5 
Service Provider : Sky Digital 
Channel : MTV (440) 
Date : Sun 17/11 @ 2300

TiVo thought "The Osbournes" was showing.
Actually aired (and shown correctly on Sky EPG) was "Real World"


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2NID), BBC Four (BBC4), UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: (102, 960, 962), (161), (582)
Programme Name: Horizon

Argh! Yet another Season Pass has got episodes under the wrong Series ID 

My original correct Season Pass for Horizon matches these showings:
EP1954180115 "Death of the Iceman", UK History Sat 23rd Nov (3 showings)
EP1954180139 "Overkill", UK History Mon 25th Nov (3 showings) 
EP1954180007 "The Butchers of Boxgrove", UK History Tue 26th Nov (3 showings) 
EP1954180102 "The Mystery of the Persian Mummy", UK History Wed 27th Nov (3 showings)
EP1954180082 "A Miracle in Orbit", BBC4 Fri 29th Nov 22:00

All those are correct. (series serverID is 20866)

But a load of episodes have been entered under a new different wrong ID (series server ID 671567) 

These are:


Code:


Episode				Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
Stone Age Columbus		BBC2	Thu 21st_Nov	21:00	EP5452310003
Lost Pyramids of Caral		UKHSTY	Thu 21st_Nov	21:00	EP5452310002
Stone Age Columbus		BBC2SCD	Thu 21st_Nov	21:00	EP5452310003
Stone Age Columbus		BBC2NID	Thu 21st_Nov	21:00	EP5452310003
Homeopathy: The Test		BBC2	Thu 28th_Nov	21:00	EP5452310004
Homeopathy: The Test		BBC2SCD	Thu 28th_Nov	21:00	EP5452310004
Homeopathy: The Test		BBC2NID	Thu 28th_Nov	21:00	EP5452310004
The Day the Earth Nearly Died	BBC2	Thu 5th_Dec	21:00	EP5452310006
The Day the Earth Nearly Died	BBC2NID	Thu 5th_Dec	21:00	EP5452310006
Crater of Death			BBC4	Fri 6th_Dec	22:00	EP5452310005

Please fix them all to be under the original series.

(Hate this kind of error as it is so hard to spot  I only realised Horizon was on tonight when I noticed it on Digiguide!)


----------



## digital_S

Previously reported, not yet fixed: 
---UPDATE---

Service Provider: Analogue Aerial 
Channel Name: ITV1 (All Regions) 
Channel Number: 66 
Programme Name: "In Profile"
Time/Date of airing: Friday 29th Nov @ 02:05am, 
Saturday 23rd Nov @ 03:25am. (Basically Every Wednesday, Friday and Saturday Morning.)

Program Title should be "Planet Rock Profiles"

[Changed: Wednesday 27th Nov @ 01:05] - Thank you.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC1 and BBC2/BBC2SCD/BBC2WD/BBC2NID
Channel Number: 101 and 102/960/961/962
Programme Name: Have I Got News For You
Time/Date of airing: BBC1 Fridays 21:30 
Time/Date of re-run: BBC2 Saturdays 21:55/22:05

Problem 1 - Next Friday's BBC1 showing is incorrectly marked as a duplicate of this week's episode.

Problem 2 - Next Friday's BBC2 repeats are all IsEp false, title missing, etc.



Code:


Episode		OAD			Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC1	Fri 22nd Nov	21:30	True	EP2248950021 - ok
22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC2	Sat 23rd_Nov	21:55	True	EP2248950021 - ok
22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC2SCD	Sat 23rd_Nov	21:55	True	EP2248950021 - ok
22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC2WD	Sat 23rd_Nov	21:55	True	EP2248950021 - ok
22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC2NID	Sat 23rd_Nov	21:55	True	EP2248950021 - ok

22 November	Fri 22nd Nov 2002	BBC1	Fri 29th_Nov	21:30	True	EP2248950021 - should be "29 November" and not EP2248950021
UNKNOWN		Fri 16th May 1997	BBC2	Sat 30th_Nov	22:05	False	SH2248950000 } - should all be duplicates of Fri 29th_Nov 21:30
UNKNOWN		Fri 16th May 1997	BBC2SCD	Sat 30th_Nov	22:05	False	SH2248950000 }
UNKNOWN		Fri 16th May 1997	BBC2WD	Sat 30th_Nov	22:05	False	SH2248950000 }
UNKNOWN		Fri 16th May 1997	BBC2NID	Sat 30th_Nov	22:05	False	SH2248950000 }

6 December	Fri 6th Dec 2002	BBC1	Fri 6th_Dec	21:30	True	EP2248950022 - ok


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Malcolm in the Middle
Time/Date of airing: Sundays 19:00
Time/Date of re-run: Fridays 20:00

(This refers to the First Runs - the older daily repeats are ok)

_This is a systemic problem that we often get across ALL series where episodes have a "part 1" and "part 2" with the same title and episode number - normally when a double-length episode is split into two normal-length ones after syndication or some other reason  _

The episode this time is "Company Picnic".
Part 1 is on Sun 1st Dec 19:00, re-run Fri 6th Dec 20:00. EP3513740049.
Part 2 is on Sun 8th Dec 19:00, re-run Fri 13th 20:00 - *but it too is EP3513740049  * It should be a different TmsID.

TiVoWeb is picking up the part numbers for each broadcast  (this is something which the TiVo UI doesn't display, not even by pressing Enter, not even with Backdoors turned on!) and it knows which broadcasts are "1/2" and which are "2/2". So that part of the guide data is correct. But it seems that another part of the system always fails to allocate a different TmsID in these cases.


----------



## JohnMalone

- Postcode 
WR14 1RN
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) 
Just analog aerial
- Channels
ITV1 (43) and BBC2(40)

There is no program information for ITV1 this Sat and Sun (November the 23rd and 24th) and there hasn't been for the last couple of weekends

Also, the is no program information for BBC2 for Friday the 29th of November


----------



## gjp

Postcode:GL53
Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101 
Programme Name: National Lottery - Jet Set
Time/Date of airing: BBC1 Saturdays Around 19.30

Problem - TiVo thinks this is called National Lottery - Winning Lines

Please can it be changed to it's correct title - National Lottery - Jet Set

Thanks


----------



## bobnick

Is Tivo bothering to correct UK errors anymore? A problem with Have I Got News for You on Friday 29th, BBC1 was reported a week ago, but no fix has yet shown up on my machine.
Anyone from Tribune like to let us know when / if it's going to be fixed?


----------



## Richardr

Postcode:AL3 
Provider: ntl Digital 
Channel Name: ITV News Channel
Channel Number: 123 
Programme Name: Champions League Live
Time/Date of airing: 27/11/2002 7pm

The programme has changed title. previously it was known just as Football.

Whilst this title is better, it does mean season passes and the like need to be changed.


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital
SM3
Biography Channel

Any chance of getting the subject of the biography moved up a bit? Currently all shows are entitled "Biography" with the persons name stored where the programme description resides.

thanks in advance.

stuart

edit: just dredged through the available data - not quite ALL shows but the vast majority.


----------



## Richardr

Postcode:AL3 
Provider: ntl Digital 
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105 
Programme Name: UEFA Cup
Time/Date of airing: 28/11/2002 20:55

Malaga v Leeds - Thursday 28 November 2002

On-air: 20.55 
Kick-off: 21.05 
Off-air: 23.10

(edited to remove Fulham game which is correct on TIVO listings for tomorrow)


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Provider : Sky Digital

E4 (205), Friday 22/11 @ 2230
TiVo thought programme was "Trigger Happy TV"
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "V Graham Norton"

Also, going through my backlog of programmes recorded I found:
Discovery+1 (552), Mon 4/11 @ 0700
TiVo thought programme was "A Matter Of National Security"
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "Top 10 Comic Book Heros"


----------



## cwaring

Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about. 
The changes are for Monday 25 to Wednesday 27 November on various channels.
______________________________________________

MONDAY 25 NOVEMBER

BBC1 schedule changes (not BBC1 Wales, BBC1 Scotland or BBC1 Northern Ireland - please see below)

7:30pm Fire Strike: the Burning Questions - replaces Nursing in Crisis: 4x4 Reports, which will be shown at a later date

The schedule then runs as published until:

11:45pm Liquid News - extended; followed by Weatherview
12:50am Film: Kiss and Tell - was 12:20am
2:20am BBC News 24 - was 1:50am
_______________________________________________

BBC1 Wales schedule changes

7:30pm Fire Strike - replaces Holiday, which moves to BBC2 Wales

The schedule then runs as published until:

12:15am Liquid News
1:20am Film: Kiss and Tell - was 12:20am
2:50am BBC News 24 - was 1:50am
_____________________________________________

BBC1 Scotland only

7:30pm Fire Strike: the Burning Questions - replaces Animal Hospital
_____________________________________________

BBC1 Northern Ireland evening and late-night schedule changes

7:00pm Fair Play - was 7:30pm
7:30pm Fire Strike: the Burning Questions
8:00pm EastEnders - as scheduled

The schedule then runs as published until:

11:05pm Holiday - moved from 7:00pm
11:35pm 999 - was 11:05pm
12:15am Film 2002 - was 11:45pm
12:45am BBC News 24 - was 1:50am

The late film Kiss and Tell will no longer be showing.
_______________________________________________

Channel 4 evening schedule change

7:30pm Unreported World - replaces The Ashes: Second Test - Australia v England
_______________________________________________

TUESDAY 26 NOVEMBER

BBC2 evening schedule change (includes BBC2 Northern Ireland and BBC2 Wales)

9:00pm Horizon: Homeopathy - the Test (originally scheduled for Thursday 28 November) - replaces The Chariot Queen: a Meet the Ancestors Special

Please note the above change does not affect BBC2 Scotland, where The Chariot Queen: a Meet the Ancestors Special will still be shown.
_____________________________________________

BBC2 Wales evening schedule change

7:30pm Rough Science (originally scheduled for Monday 25 November) - replaces War Walks 
___________________________________________

BBC1 Scotland evening schedule change

10:35pm Free at Last - replaces The Accused
_____________________________________________

ITV1 schedule confirmation

Please note the football matches showing tonight:

7:30pm Champions' League Live: FC Basle v Manchester United

1:30am Champions' League: FC Basle v Manchester United
____________________________________________

Five schedule changes

3:50pm Home and Away - was 6:00pm
4:20pm Uefa Cup Football: Hertha Berlin v Fulham
6:30pm Family Affairs
7:00pm Live with...Chris Moyles - as scheduled

Five News and Weather and the afternoon film Scattering Dad will no longer be showing.
_____________________________________________

Sky 1 schedule changes

10:00pm Predator
12:00am Star Trek: the Next Generation - was 12:05am
1:00am Earth: Final Conflict - as scheduled
______________________________________________

WEDNESDAY 27 NOVEMBER

BBC2 afternoon schedule changes (includes BBC2 Wales; please see below for BBC2 Scotland and BBC2 Northern Ireland)

1:20pm Film: Second Chance
2:40pm The Chancellor's Report
4:35pm BBC News - was 3:50pm
4:40pm Local News - was 3:55pm
4:45pm Ready Steady Cook - was 4:30pm
5:15pm Weakest Link - as scheduled
______________________________________________

BBC2 Scotland afternoon schedule changes

1:20pm Film: Second Chance
2:40pm Holyrood including The Chancellor's Report
4:35pm BBC News - was 3:50pm
4:40pm Local News - was 3:55pm
4:45pm Ready Steady Cook - was 4:30pm
5:15pm Weakest Link - as scheduled
_____________________________________________

BBC2 Northern Ireland afternoon schedule changes

2:20pm Sky High
2:25pm Northern Ireland Question Time
3:05pm The Chancellor's Report
4:35pm BBC News
4:40pm Local News 
4:45pm Ready Steady Cook 
5:15pm Weakest Link - as scheduled
____________________________________________

Kind regards,

Radio Times
http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Sky Digital
> SM3
> Biography Channel
> 
> Any chance of getting the subject of the biography moved up a bit? Currently all shows are entitled "Biography" with the persons name stored where the programme description resides.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> stuart
> 
> edit: just dredged through the available data - not quite ALL shows but the vast majority. *


But it is a series, with different episodes for each person. You're asking them to break the Season Pass for that series! Please do not do that!

If you want to see the titles, do a "view upcoming", as you say. This series was a nightmare with the old software, but it's been fine since we had 2.5.5.


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode:CT19
Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Cbeebies
Channel Number: 622
Programme Name: Balamory


As always seems to be the case, every episode of this is recorded despite each show being shown three times a day.

7:40 - 8:00 episode A
11:40 - 12:00 repeat of episode A
15:40 - 16:00 repeat of episode A

This is *always* an issue with programs on cbeebies :-(


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by andyjenkins _
> *- MK6
> - Sky Digital
> - Reality TV
> - 241
> - *All Programmes
> - Alll times/dates
> - No programme information available for any day nor time. *


Reality TV schedules are now present.


----------



## Automan

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *
> Previously reported, updated report:
> 
> 
> Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
> 
> Problem 1: some old episodes have someone got wrong OADs, making them appears as "First Runs" when they are not:
> 
> "A Matter of Time" EP2254210039 airing Tue 26th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
> "The Fifth Race" EP2254210038 airing Wed 27th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
> "Serpent's Song" EP2254210043 airing Thu 28th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
> "Holiday" EP2254210041 airing Fri 29th Nov 10:55 and 18:00
> 
> These are season 2 episodes all shown on Sky and C4 before. Please check that the same isn't going to happen every day from now on!
> 
> Since the above was posted, the OAD of "Holiday" changed to Wed 28th Aug 2002 so that's no longer FR - ok. But more errors were added - again these are NOT First Runs
> 
> "One False Step" EP2254210042 airing Mon 2nd Dec 10:55 and 18:00
> "Show and Tell" EP2254210044 airing Tue 3rd Dec 10:55 and 18:00
> "1969" EP2254210045 airing Wed 4th Dec 10:55 and 18:00
> 
> The episodes for 5th and 6th Dec are ok.
> 
> (Problem 2: episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 20:00 and its re-run Sat 30th Nov 18:00. Should be an episode called "X-303" according to digiguide. - Fixed. Thanks)
> 
> ==============
> 
> Previously reported, not yet fixed:
> 
> 
> Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: South Park
> 
> Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 1. Old episodes being marked as FR all over again.
> EP2298270072 "It Hits the Fan" Wed 20th Nov 23:30
> EP2298270074 "Cripple Fight!" Wed 27th Nov 23:30
> 
> ==============
> 
> Previously reported, not yet fixed:
> 
> 
> Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
> Channel Number: 106
> Programme Name: Odyssey 5
> Time/Date of airing: Wed 27th Nov 21:00
> 
> Same problem as Stargate SG-1 problem 2. episode data is missing from Wed 27th Nov 21:00. Should be an episode called "Flux" according to digiguide.
> 
> ==============
> 
> Previously reported, updated, not yet fixed:
> 
> 
> Postcode: B29
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel Name: Granada Plus (GPLUS)
> Channel Number: 118
> Programme Name: Columbo (series) and Columbo (individual TV-movies on Mon/Tues)
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Sat 16th Nov 14:00, re-run at 20:00. EP0010050011
> Problem: description missing - says "see 20:00". All other details (actors etc) missing also.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Sun 1st Dec 21:00. EP0010050008.
> Problem: title is correct, but description is wrong/generic. All other details (actors etc) missing.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Mon 18th Nov 21:00. MV0388280000
> Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Tue 19th Nov 21:00. MV0420440000
> Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Mon 25th Nov 21:00. MV0500660000
> Problem: title is correct, actors filled in, but description is wrong/generic.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Tue 26th Nov 21:00. MV0263660000
> Problem: no problem, this one is ok
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Sat 1st Dec 21:00 EP0010050008 "A Stitch in Crime"
> Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Mon 2nd Dec 21:00 EP0010050015 "The Most Dangerous Match"
> Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Tue 3rd Dec 21:00 EP0010050013 "Double Shock"
> Problem: title is correct, description is wrong/generic, no other actors or data at all.
> 
> ==============
> Programme Name: I'm Alan Partridge. Fixed - thanks
> ==============
> Programme Name: PMQs. Fixed - thanks
> ==============
> Programme Name: Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars. Fixed - thanks
> ============== *


Stargate episodes are still in error as my box set to record first runs only recorded "A Matter Of Time" today at 10:55 this morning.

Ask asked by others
Do Tribune check this thread?

P.S.
Because of this guide error my box did not record Bewitched 

But luckily Sky+ did as it has a Series Link which does not rely on Tribune 

Automan.


----------



## sjp

Mr Tickle... 

I've no wish to upset anybody but surely a channel named Biography will only have biographies on it (or in the case of Leonard Cohen, a rather boring interview by a women who seemed to be desperate to get into bed with the man).

I accept your Season Pass comment but an SP set loose on this channel would surely get EVERY show entitled "Biography", 28 day rule excepted, and miss those shows that already have proper titles (which is not my doing, they've been there for days  ).

I guess I just can't get my head round having an SP for a show/series/whichever without knowing the actual content of any of the shows (and there would be lots) that would be recorded. 

I've reported this to CS so my way of thinking *may* already be in motion, please feel free to call them (i spoke to Scott yesterday afternoon) and have them review my request.

Time to agree to disagree methinks. 

regards

stuart


----------



## mrtickle

I have many such SPs - another example is "Timewatch" which is a different subject each episode, "Reputations" is a different person each time, etc. It's not that unusual - the only thing that is unusually is that "Biography" is almost the only series that is shown on that channel. 

Anyway, I await with interest to see what they do! 

Re the stargate errors - "Holiday" this Friday was fixed out of the ones I reported. (Geek point: this is also the first time this type of error (false OAD) has been corrected to my knowledge; remember that the UK FR OADs are often set by TiVo AFTER Tribune have passed the data onto them.). The others that I reported are not fixed at the moment, however the important thing is that no new errors were added (so whatever was causing the OADs to be renewed was fixed) and everything from "Out of Mind" on Thu 5th Dec onwards looks ok.


----------



## JohnMalone

- Postcode 
WR14 1RN 
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) 
Just analog aerial 
- Channels 
ITV1 (43)
As usual, there is no program information for ITV1 this Sat and Sun (November the 30th and December 1st) and the same next weekend (the 7th and 8th of December)


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by JohnMalone _
> *- Postcode
> WR14 1RN
> - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
> Just analog aerial
> - Channels
> ITV1 (43)
> As usual, there is no program information for ITV1 this Sat and Sun (November the 30th and December 1st) and the same next weekend (the 7th and 8th of December) *


The channel won't be "ITV1", but whatever station you get in Malvern.

I have full listings for HTV West; gaps are usually an issue with a problematic download on your machine. Try forcing a daily call; that often fills in blanks.


----------



## sjp

ITV1 London area (but assume it's accross the network)
Sun 8th at 9pm

The 3rd (and concluding) part to the Doctor Zhivago dramatisation is failing the 28 day rule.

This is also the case for tonights episode but I guess it's too late to fix it.

edit to correct: my "record this episode also" for the 8th probably knocked out tonights episode, both episode 2 and 3 have the same program description so the problem should only be with next sunday.

stuart


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by Richardr (re TV5) _
> * Now summer time has ended, the schedule is a hour out. *


 Excellent - after 5 weeks the clock change bug has finally been fixed. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## filbert

Nationwide Football highlights which were on channel 23 (ITV terrestrial for London) on early morning Tuesdays has been renamed Football League Highlights. This caused my SP to fail. So anyone recording this should check their Todo list to see if you are still picking things up.


----------



## cwaring

There are still problems with "Stargate SG1".

I have a FRO SP for the new Wed/Sat eps (Best) and a WL (Medium) for the repeats.

_Ep's for Mon-Wed this week (S2E19 "One False Step", E20 "Show & Tell" and E21 "1969") have all been picked up by the FRO SP._

_The Ep on Dec 18 (S3E9, "Smoke & Mirrors") has been picked out by the WL and not the FRO SP._

I'll try to remember to call Tivo CS tonight


----------



## mrtickle

The "Smoke and Mirrors" episode is certainly being picked by MY FRO SP. Its OAD is set to 18th Dec. Try deleting and recreating your SP. Perhaps it's because you have a WL that the 28-day rule prevents the SP selecting it as well...

The first three you mention were reported ages ago by a few people in plenty of time - I think that the fact they are still there means they have decided not to fix them .


----------



## gregh

Is it possible to get more detail on the Extreme channel? currently the data for some programs is a single word, whilst others have no data at all. I know the Extreme people are willing to spread the data, as I once set up the digiguide user channel and they used to email me detail monthly. 

regards, 

Greg


----------



## mrtickle

The only thing I can suggest is to pass Extreme's contact details onto TiVo CS and ask that they pass them onto Tribune.


----------



## sanderton

Extreme seemed very mixed up last time I looked - the details on their web site were totally different to the listings on Digiguide. there website stuff was for the most part generic.


----------



## cwaring

*Some fairly major changes here, so thought y'all would like to know* 

Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about. The changes are for Friday 6 to Tuesday 10 December on various channels.
__________________________________________

FRIDAY 6 DECEMBER

BBC1 late-night schedule changes (includes BBC1 Wales)

10:35pm Friday Night with Jonathan Ross - five minutes longer than billed
11:25pm Film: Switchback - was 11:20pm
1:25am Film: Horror Express - was 1:20am
2:50am BBC News 24 - was 2:45am

BBC1 Northern Ireland remains unaffected by these changes; please see below for BBC1 Scotland.
_________________________________________

BBC1 Scotland late-night schedule changes

10:35pm Friday Night with Jonathan Ross - five minutes longer than billed
11:25pm Live Floor Show - was 11:20pm
12:05am Film: Switchback - was 12:00am
2:00am BBC News 24 - was 1:55am
_____________________________________

BBC2 late-night schedule changes

11:35pm Later...with Jools Holland - ten minutes longer than billed
12:45am Buffy the Vampire Slayer - was 12:35am
1:25am Film: The Book of Life - was 1:15am

Please note the late-night changes include BBC2 Northern Ireland and BBC2 Wales; please see below for BBC2 Scotland.
__________________________________________

BBC2 Scotland late-night schedule changes

12:20am Later...with Jools Holland - ten minutes longer than billed
1:30am Buffy the Vampire Slayer - was 1:20am
__________________________________________

ITV1 evening schedule change

8:30pm New You've Been Framed! - replaces Pop Stars - the Rivals Extra
__________________________________________

ITV1 Ulster late-night schedule changes

11:15pm True Lies
1:50am Ghost Stories
2:10am On the Threshold of Sanity - was 2:00am
2:20am Attack in Pursuit of Africa's Maneaters - was 2:15am
3:15am Entertainment Now! - as scheduled
__________________________________________

SATURDAY 7 DECEMBER

BBC1 schedule changes

2:35pm Rugby Union - as scheduled 
4:30pm Final Score (BBC1 Scotland: Sportscene Results / BBC1 Wales: Wales on Saturday) - was 4:40pm 
5:10pm BBC News - as scheduled

The schedule then runs as published until:

12:45am Friday Night with Jonathan Ross - five minutes longer than billed
1:35am A Question of Sport - was 1:30am
2:10am Top of the Pops - was 2:05am
2:40am BBC News 24 - was 2:35am
___________________________________________

SUNDAY 8 DECEMBER

BBC1 schedule changes

10:00pm BBC News - as billed
10:15pm Panorama 
11:00pm Film: Arachnophobia - was 10:55pm
12:45am The Sky at Night
1:05am Film: Lust for Murder - 12:45am
2:30am BBC News 24 - was 2:10am 
___________________________________________

MONDAY 9 DECEMBER

BBC1 schedule changes

4:30pm Ace Lightning - as scheduled
4:55pm Blue Peter - was 5:00pm
5:20pm CBBC at the Fame Academy - was 4:55pm
525pm Newsround - as scheduled

The schedule then runs as published until:

7:30pm Nursing in Crisis: 4x4 Reports

The scheduled programme Victoria's Story: 4x4 Reports will be shown on Monday 16 December.
__________________________________________

ITV1 schedule changes (please see below for ITV1 Scottish/Grampian)

9:00pm Film: Outbreak - replaces Stan the Man
10:00pm ITV News at Ten
10:30pm Film: Outbreak - continued
12:05am The Premiership on Monday - was 11:30pm
12:55am Champions' League Weekly - was 12:30am
1:20am Football League Extra - was 12:55am 
2:00am Today with Des and Mel - was 1:35am
2:50am The New Addams Family - was 2:25am
3:15am The Web Review - was 2:50am
3:40am Tonight with Trevor McDonald - was 3:15am
4:05am Entertainment Now! - was 3:40am
4:30am ITV Nightscreen - was 4:05am
5:30am ITV Early Morning News - as scheduled

Real Life: Addicted to Love will now be showing on Thursday 19 December.
_____________________________________________

ITV1 Scottish/Grampian schedule changes

9:00pm Film: Outbreak - replaces Stan the Man
10:00pm ITV News at Ten
10:30pm Film: Outbreak - continued
12:05am The Premiership on Monday - was 11:30pm
12:55am Champions' League Weekly - was 12:30am
1:20am Payne
1:45am Weir's Way 
2:00am Today with Des and Mel 
2:50am The New Addams Family
3:15am The Web Review 
3:40am Scotland Today
4:05am Nightscreen
5:30am ITV Early Morning News - as scheduled
_____________________________________________

TUESDAY 10 DECEMBER

BBC2 morning schedule change

6:50am Ever Wondered? - was 6:30am
_____________________________________________

BBC1 afternoon schedule changes

4:30pm Viva S Club
4:55pm SMart - was 5:00pm
5:20pm CBBC at the Fame Academy - was 4:55pm
5:25pm Newsround - as scheduled
_____________________________________________

ITV1 schedule changes (please see below for ITV1 Scottish/Grampian)

10:40pm ITV News at Ten
11:10pm Countdown to the Comedy Awards 2002
11:55pm Champions' League - was 11:10pm
12:55am Strictly Soho - was 12:15am
1:20am The Machine - was 12:40am
1:45am Wyclef Jean: In Profile - was 1:05am
2:10am Champions' League - was 1:30am 
3:50am World Sport - was 3:10am
4:15am Football League Extra - was 3:35am
4:55am Nightscreen - was 4:15am
5:30am ITV Morning News - as scheduled
___________________________________________

ITV1 Scottish/Grampian schedule changes

10:40pm ITV News at Ten
11:10pm Countdown to the Comedy Awards 2002
11:55pm Champions' League - was 11:10pm
12:55am Cairt-Turais 
1:25am Co Is Cuin 
1:55am JJ72: In Profile 
2:25am Cybernet
2:55am World Sport 
3:25am North Tonight
3:50am Nightscreen 
5:30am ITV Morning News - as scheduled
____________________________________________

Kind regards,

Radio Times
http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/
*


----------



## woody

Any chance of getting some detailed entries for Sky247 (Classics TV)


----------



## Tom123

provider: Sky Digital (England line up)
channel: 420 (NASN)
problem: no listings except generic 4-hour-slots "North American Sports Network"


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital
Sky One
SM3

New programme "Jeremiah" starts on Monday 16th as Tivo correctly shows. The following week, Monday 23rd, Tivo has another programme (sorry can't remember what) listed.

Digiguide reports the following dates/times...

23/12/2002 23:00
30/12/2002 22:50
06/01/2002 22:00 and thereafter each Monday at 22:00

please confirm times and correct Tivo listings, wife wants a look at Luke Perry again.  

thanks in advance

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *New programme "Jeremiah" starts on Monday 16th as Tivo correctly shows. The following week, Monday 23rd, Tivo has another programme (sorry can't remember what) listed. *


Same here in WF1 with TWAD. I've just rung it in to Tivo CS. If other people could do the same so they know it's popular, that'd be great


----------



## sjp

Jeremiah was corrected in last nights dialup.

thanks if thanks are due

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Jeremiah was corrected in last nights dialup.
> 
> thanks if thanks are due
> 
> stuart *


It would be nice to think so, but as the 'lead time' on these is around five days I seriously doubt it


----------



## sjp

i though they might've spotted it and fixed it themselves -hahahahahahaha


----------



## geecross

Tried recording 3 separate biographies from this channel. What a nightmare!! TiVo has the name Biography for every hour and you have to search through every episode to find the one you want unless you use another form of TV guide to find specifically when its on. 

Any chance of a better system for this?


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by geecross _
> *Any chance of a better system for this? *


The easiest thing to do is to select one programme and then "View Upcoming Episodes" - that will list them all with the subject for you to pick which you want to record.


----------



## geecross

> _Originally posted by dallardice _
> *The easiest thing to do is to select one programme and then "View Upcoming Episodes" - that will list them all with the subject for you to pick which you want to record. *


Which is what I had to resort to - but it currently broadcasts 140 episodes a week so it takes AGES!!


----------



## digital_S

The film, Speed 2:Cruise Control is scheduled for Friday 13th @ 8:30pm on TiVo and Digiguide, but since seeing the advert for it, on ITV1, they show it on @ 9pm! Which is the correct time?


----------



## PeteM

Postcode: IG10
Provider: NTL (ex C&W) Digital
Channel: ITV1
Ch No: 3
Prog name: Wire in the Blood (ep: Justice painted blind)
Time/Date: 21.00, Thurs 19th December.

Problem: This is part 2 of a 2 part episode, but has the same description as part 1 (shown 21.00 on 12th Dec), hence skipped under 28 day rule. In fact, it is part 1 that has the incorrect description, being that of part 2)


----------



## Vargster

Postcode: MK5
Provider: Freeview 
Channel: BBC Choice
Ch No: 7
Prog name: What Not to Wear
Time/Date: 21.00, Monday 9th December. 

Problem: The Tivo recorded 21:30-22:00 according to it's schedule,
but the snow was on at 21:00.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital, MTV (440)
Sunday 8 December, 2230

TiVo thought "Jackass" was showing
Actually showing (and reported correctly in Sky EPG) was "Real World"


----------



## TMW2N

postcode: G67
channel: 7
name: BBC Choice
programme: ed stone is dead

I have a first run only SP for this on BBC Choice. the one tonight is the same as yesterday and sunday, but they all recorded as they were shown as different episodes. dunno if its the programmme guide data or BBC have made a mess of things.
bit late reporting it now, since its on this evening, but i only went to watch them just now


----------



## sjp

BBC 2 London
commencing Dec 21st various times.

almost daily rerun of Never Mind The Buzzcocks Dec 21st through Dec 30th (last date currently showing on Digiguide) - Tivo seems to think that it is the same episode that is being shown night after night after night.

Funnily enough it isn't, the programme description is for the episode being broadcast on the 26th.

Please fix

stuart


----------



## sjp

BBC Radio 7 
Sky Digital and Freeview

Dead Ringers started life as a BBC Radio 4 show. it recently started, as a TV programme, on BBC2.

Watch out for other shows like this, Goodness Gracious Me is another example... If anybody hasn't heard the original Radio shows then I STRONGLY advise a listen.

The old Radio4 shows are being re-run on BBC Radio7 but have the TV programme descriptions showing. 

BBC Radio 7, in general, has pretty lousy listings - any chance of an improvement? Digiguide has *far* better listings (so they're available from somewhere) and as there are quite a few books being serialised it's going to be pretty hard to keep track of the individual episodes.

thanks in advance

stuart


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *BBC 2 London
> commencing Dec 21st various times.
> 
> almost daily rerun of Never Mind The Buzzcocks Dec 21st through Dec 30th (last date currently showing on Digiguide) - Tivo seems to think that it is the same episode that is being shown night after night after night.
> *


I haven't looked at this in detail yet, but I noticed this morning that TiVo wants to record every episode, so it cant be right that TiVo thinks it's the same episode every night (is this to do with the IsEpisode flag?)

Presumably this is also why they all appear in my ToDo list despite having FirstRunOnly set (altho I haven't had time to check the OADs yet).

All are repeats of episodes shown earlier this year with the exception of the show on 29 Dec at 2230, which is a new Christmas Special.


----------



## sjp

dallardice: a wishlist of nmtb brings up only one episode confirming, i think, that tivo believes the other episodes to be repeats of the first showing. all the programme details have the same contestants appearing (and not the actual contestants of the ep showing on the 21st).

it looks like there's a couple of series episodes according to digiguide (sean hughes appears as a team captain).

stuart


----------



## sjp

BBC 1 London
Only Fools And Horses
Dec14th and 25th

2 part Christmas special. my (newly created) SP is only picking up the 14th - the 25th is in recording history as won't record due to 28 day rule.

newbies watch out, a "record this episode also" for the 25th will cancel the recording for the 14th so you'll have to "record this episode also" the 14th's episode for it to be recorded.

stuart


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *BBC 1 London
> Only Fools And Horses
> Dec14th and 25th
> 
> 2 part Christmas special. my (newly created) SP is only picking up the 14th - the 25th is in recording history as won't record due to 28 day rule.
> 
> newbies watch out, a "record this episode also" for the 25th will cancel the recording for the 14th so you'll have to "record this episode also" the 14th's episode for it to be recorded.
> 
> stuart *


 There was a problem with this - but it seems to have been fixed in today's update.


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *dallardice: a wishlist of nmtb brings up only one episode confirming, i think, that tivo believes the other episodes to be repeats of the first showing. *


Odd then that I have them all sitting in my ToDo list this morning; if they were all the same episode only one would record thanks to the 28-day rule.


----------



## sjp

i agree, very odd - perhaps the identical programme info/contestants etc. is what is causing my wishlist to show only one episode.

and thanks for id'ing the xmas special, it was searching for this that led me to spot the prog info error in the first place.

stuart


----------



## Stimpy

Channel: 401 (Sky Sports 1)
Platform: Sky Digital
Programme(s): Soccer AM All Sports Show & Soccer AM

Firstly the data seems to indicate these programmes are the same series as both are picked up by one season pass for Soccer AM plus it cannot differentiate between first run and repeats.

I dropped the priority to last and pruned the To Do list as it would have scheduled recording of repeats that would have resulted in missing other scheduled progs.


----------



## chris555r

BBC1 is showing a series of new Wallace and Gromit five minute shorts over Xmas. I noticed that one was on this evening (at 1735), but wasn't listed in the Tivo guide, the paper or tvtv. The BBC web listings showed this evening's show and one for Wednesday 18th at 1935 (though this may be a repeat of this evening's). 

I'm a brand new Tivo user - should I expect to see these shorts listed in the guide, or is a five minute programme beneath Tivo's notice?

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Depends how it's listed - often in the supplied listings it will just be in the text of the preceding programme rather than having its own entry "...plus news and weather". There are 5 min progs listed on Tivo.


----------



## mrtickle

Tivo is quite happy dealing with programmes of any length - there are some good examples in the Radio 4 listings ("Prayer for the Day" at 05:43-05:45 each day, "Weather" at various start times of :57, :58 and :59 mins past the hour, and of course "Shipping Forecast" at 00:48 daily). 
It's down to the broadcasters to supply correct listings. Digiguide didn't have W&G today either.


----------



## chris555r

Thanks guys - I guess I'll need to keep an eye on the BBC listings and programme things manually.

Chris


----------



## digital_S

I Set a manual recording for Talking Movies, on News 24, on BBC1.
Thanks to their brilliant timing for Engineering Works, all I got was half an hour of that 'Test Card'. Great, eh


----------



## cwaring

There seems to be a couple of errors with the OAD/IsEp info for "Buffy".

1. THIS THURSDAY'S land-mark musical episode has not been picked up by my FRO SP. Before you say "well, it shouldn't be as it's not the official First Run" I will tell you that all other episodes thus far of Season 6 have been succesfully recorded 

2. My FRO SP was going to record "Bargaining, Pt1" on 2/1/03 @ 8pm. Curiously, it hadn't scheduled part two which follows it. It had also planned to record "Once More With Feeling" @ 9:50pm after the two eps already mentioned.


----------



## sjp

don't think my SP for BBC2 Buffy is FRO but i did notice that the OAD for Once more... and for next weeks Tabula Rasa is the BBC2 air date and not the Sky One date.

possibly worth padding Once More... as it originally ran for more than the usual US hour - i don't know what an advert free BBC showing of this episode should be but it's only scheduled for the standard 45 mins. maybe they've edited it down a bit.

carl, digiguide has the 2/1/03 Sky One 8pm showing as a double episode running from 8pm straight through to 9:50. does this explain anything? can't check tivo myself at the moment

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _


*possibly worth padding Once More... as it originally ran for more than the usual US hour - i don't know what an advert free BBC showing of this episode should be but it's only scheduled for the standard 45 mins. maybe they've edited it down a bit.*
There were two different versions made. One that fitted into the standard 1 hour (with ads, 45 mins without) and a slightly longer version that was only ever shown once in the US and was not intended for broadcast outside America. Somehow, Sky got the rights to show the longer version but I think it is the shorter version that the BBC will be showing.

*carl, digiguide has the 2/1/03 Sky One 8pm showing as a double episode running from 8pm straight through to 9:50. does this explain anything? can't check tivo myself at the moment*
They are listed as seperate episodes within the Tivo EPG:
8:00pm - 8:55pm and 8:55pm-9:50pm.
"OMWF" follows @ 9:50pm-10:50pm. This will the shorter version as outlined above


----------



## sanderton

Channel: Sky One (106)
Date: 28th/29th Dec
Programme: Jack and The Beanstalk

I'm a bit confused by this one. Sky are running promos for this (I think) 2 part fantasy programme based on the fairy tale on the 28th.

*The EPG doesn't list it at all on Sky One. *It does list it on Sky One Extra, but incorrectly gives it the same details as a showing of the pantomime on ITV2. It doesn't realise the the two episodes are two parts of the same show.

Correction: its listed on Sky One as Jim Henson's Jack and The Beanstalk. The EPG says the same 2 hr programme is going to be shown on succesive nights at 7.30; surely this must be a 2 parter?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> Channel: Sky One (106)
> Date: 28th/29th Dec
> Programme: Jack and The Beanstalk
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this one. Sky are running promos for this (I think) 2 part fantasy programme based on the fairy tale on the 28th.
> 
> The EPG doesn't list it at all on Sky One. It does list it on Sky One Extra, but incorrectly gives it the same details as a showing of the pantomime on ITV2. It doesn't realise the the two episodes are two parts of the same show.


 SkyOneMix has correct times but wrong details - it is on SkyOne as *Jim Henson's Jack & The Beanstalk: The Real Story*. The SP seems OK.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *SkyOneMix has correct times but wrong details - it is on SkyOne as Jim Henson's Jack & The Beanstalk: The Real Story. The SP seems OK. *


is it a two parter? The EPG shows the same film shown on successive nights on Sky One, which would be odd!

Edit: Just aw the SP option; never seen that on a film with a star rating before!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> is it a two parter? The EPG shows the same film shown on successive nights on Sky One, which would be odd!


 It is spread over two nights - a booked an SP which has added both nights.

The DVD runs for 184minutes - so allowing for tv ads you can easily make it 4 hours.


----------



## scoopuk

Boxing Day 26/12
Channel: five
8-40pm - 9-40pm Morecambe and Wise Christmas Show

TiVo iEPG incorrectly repeats details from the previous day's BBC1 programme - their 1973 special.

In fact, this programme is from 1981, with guests Ralph Richardson, Robert Hardy, Ian Ogilvy and Susannah York


----------



## DMc

Sat 28 Dec & Sun 29 Dec
BBC7 (Freeview Channel 78)
All day

That weekend is missing programme info. We only have generic "BBC Radio 7" although the normal programme titles are there from now up to Fri 27 Dec and from Mon 30 Dec to Fri 3 Jan.


----------



## mrtickle

Confirmed, same problem here on the DSAT version of BBC7 (sky channel 922)


----------



## fishd

Channel: 440 (MTV)
Date: Mon 16th Dec
Programme: Alicia Keys

Twice now my Tivo has been set (picked from a programme title search) to record this and both times I get something completely different, on this particular occasion I got an hour of "Linkin Park"...


----------



## OzSat

I often find that the Sky EPG data for MTV and VH-1 doesn't match the actual programmes.


----------



## JohnMalone

Postcode 
WR14
- Service Provider 
aerial only
- Channel Name 
ITV1
- Channel Number 
43

For the last several months I have had no program information for ITV1 on Saturdays and Sundays.
Once again there this weekend (the 21st and 22nd), I just have blocks of 2 hours 'ITV Programming'.
This Saturday, BBC2 has the same problem.

I have posted about this a couple of times already without any apparent results. Does anyone from Tivo actually read this stuff?

John Malone


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by JohnMalone _
> *Postcode
> WR14
> - Service Provider
> aerial only
> - Channel Name
> ITV1
> - Channel Number
> 43
> 
> For the last several months I have had no program information for ITV1 on Saturdays and Sundays.
> Once again there this weekend (the 21st and 22nd), I just have blocks of 2 hours 'ITV Programming'.
> This Saturday, BBC2 has the same problem.
> 
> I have posted about this a couple of times already without any apparent results. Does anyone from Tivo actually read this stuff?
> 
> John Malone *


 Officially - no they don't. There are a few TiVo staff on the forums, but they are not here to take fault reports.

If anybody has any sort of problem, they should call TiVo CS.

The problem you mention is not a general problem - occasionally a couple of people report similar listing issues - but are normally fixed with a daily call.

These forums are not official forums - and your should not expect any official responce when using them.

If you say which channel it is, then I can check the listings - there is no ITV1 channel on TiVo - the callsign is longer to identify the region. I would also need the full BBC2 callsign.


----------



## pmk

Too late to do anything about this now but my TiVo has decided that Faking It was not on this evening on C4 @ 21:00. This is even though I have a Season Pass defined - clearly the guide data is not correct / screwed up. I have not even got an item in the Recording History. This is the same problem as reported several weeks ago.

We need to rename to Season Pass (bar several episodes)!

I am really considering change to Title Wish Lists at leasts these should ALWAYS catch the programs but I tried converting before but when you use Upcoming Episode on a wish list it sometime does not list all episodes for some reason!


----------



## sjp

pmk: wishlists don't show "2nd showings" of programmes, keeps the overall count down as, as i recently discovered, there is a limit of 200 progs show when down a show all wishlists.


----------



## csansbury

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Too late to do anything about this now but my TiVo has decided that Faking It was not on this evening on C4 @ 21:00. This is even though I have a Season Pass defined - clearly the guide data is not correct / screwed up. I have not even got an item in the Recording History. This is the same problem as reported several weeks ago.
> *


I don't know if you knew this, but as far as I know last night's episode was a repeat of a fairly recent episode.


----------



## sjp

Enterprise
Sky Digital - SKY1
SM3
Jan 6th

Tivo shows Shockwave part 1 at 20:00 and Shockwave part 2 at 21:00 but DigiGuide has eps 1 and 2 of season 2. The tivo view sounds more likely, final episode of last season and season premiere of this, but somethings not quite right somewhere.

thanks for the Never Mind the Buzzcocks correction, it's uncovered the only episode i've ever missed.

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *I don't know if you knew this, but as far as I know last night's episode was a repeat of a fairly recent episode. *


Well, one from the last series earlier this year, anyway


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Channel: Sky One (106)
> Date: 28th/29th Dec
> Programme: Jack and The Beanstalk
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this one. Sky are running promos for this (I think) 2 part fantasy programme based on the fairy tale on the 28th.
> 
> The EPG doesn't list it at all on Sky One. It does list it on Sky One Extra, but incorrectly gives it the same details as a showing of the pantomime on ITV2. It doesn't realise the the two episodes are two parts of the same show.
> 
> Correction: its listed on Sky One as Jim Henson's Jack and The Beanstalk. The EPG says the same 2 hr programme is going to be shown on succesive nights at 7.30; surely this must be a 2 parter? *


Fixed, thanks! (Just thought I'd post as some don't beleive anything changes if iyou report thinsg here!)


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Fixed, thanks! (Just thought I'd post as some don't beleive anything changes if iyou report thinsg here!) *


I don't think people believe that this thread is jinxed and that any mention of a problem here will stop it ever being fixed; more that Tribune don't seem to monitor the thread with any regularity, so errors should be reported directly to Tivo CS too. Go on, it's nearly christmas!


----------



## scoopuk

Lots of late changes to the Xmas schedules have now been advised by Radio Times
There's so many I posted them in a seperate thread.


----------



## wayno

c4 both Bull and Philly seem to overlap according to the listings on Tivo- even though they are both on C4 i.e a season pass for the pair produces numerous clashes,


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by wayno _
> *c4 both Bull and Philly seem to overlap according to the listings on Tivo- even though they are both on C4 i.e a season pass for the pair produces numerous clashes, *


How can two programmes on the same channel _overlap_? Do they start "Philly" before "Bull" has finished? I don't think so .

Your SPs will 'clash' probably becuase you've padded "Philly". Try removing changing the SP to end on time 

ENTERTAINMENT: Bull
Channel: Channel 4
Date: Tuesday 24th December 2002
Time: 01:45 to 02:35 
Duration: 50 minutes.

DRAMA: Philly
Channel: Channel 4
Date: Tuesday 24th December 2002
Time: 02:35 to 03:20
Duration: 45 minutes.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2002 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


Sorry if I've mis-understood you


----------



## woody

Sky Digital
SkyOne (106)
Crash Palace
2/3/4/7/8/9 January 2003
Problem. The OAD for this appears to be wrong. A First Run SP, has picked this up as a new series/shows.


----------



## wayno

cwaring- that was my whole point! - BUT with tail between my legs, I checked, and seem, somehow to have padded Bull by 5 minutes. whoops! sorry.
( as a matter of interest, I changed to SP to end on time, BUT Tivo isn't pickinign up the fact that Philly should now be recordable- presume I should rdelete the season pass for Philly then re- add it? )


----------



## sjp

wayno: i'd check later or before you go to bed tonight. tivo is continually working in the background on things like this. i'm sure it'll realise that philly is now recordable and schedule it accordingly. it can be a bit worrying to not see it instantly appear and, more often than not, i'll schedule the next showing of a programme just to be safe.

stuart


----------



## sjp

it's new season time...

all London area, SM3 to be exact.

E4
Sky Digital
Jan 9th
ER
OAD is 1/12/2002. it's a new series so should really have a more accurate OAD. EDIT: due to this incorrect OAD an FRO SP will fail to pick this episode up.

Sky One and, no doubt, Sky One Mix
Sky Digital
Jan 9th
Angel
Generic Data from way back. OAD of 5/10/99. it's reputed to be the start of S4.

Sky One and, no doubt, Sky One Mix
Sky Digital
Jan 9th
Buffy The Vampire Slayer.

Tivo showing After Life (season 6 episode 3) at 8pm. DigiGuide is showing the new S7 run starting with episode 1, Lessons.


----------



## M_at

I've recently noticed that TiVo is showing the episode details for some channels about one episode out of step.

Examples that I can remember arre Will & Grace on Living and Home Front in the Garden on UK Style.

Is anyone else noticing similar?


----------



## sjp

not sure i follow, are the out of step episodes the 3 i posted about?

ER has the correct programme details but the OAD is possibly the US OAD. not a crucial error but an error all the same. EDIT: this is a crucial error as, as sanderton points out below, an FRO SP will fail to pick this episode up.

BtVS season 6 ep 3 details are a long way from the start of season 7 when several places (DigiGuide for example) report the start of the new season.

and Angel looks to have an OAD from season 1 along with generic data. this *should* be the start of s4. digiguide shows, for once, no more detail than arrived last night.

if you are referring to another post then please excuse me, my confusion.

stuart


----------



## sanderton

Channel: Channel 4 
Programme: Smack The Pony
Date: 26/12, 3/1 and others
Platform: All

There are two brand new episodes of Smack the Pony being shown over Xmas, one on Dec 26, one on Jan 3.

The guide data has had a complete meltdown on this. 

The 26 Dec episode is showing as "Smack The Pony" with generic data.

The Feb 3 episode is showing as "Smack The Pony Specials" with details saing it is part one of 2 (it is in fact part 2 of 2) Setting a SP for STP Specials does not pick up this episode, suggesting some other wieredness in the data. 

Both episodes are also on E4 at various times, and seem similarly mixed up.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *ER has the correct programme details but the OAD is possibly the US OAD. not a crucial error but an error all the same.
> *


It is crucial - First Run Only SP will not record it!


----------



## sjp

now you got me worried, i'm sure my FRO took this afternoon when i set it up. going to check - yup you're right, i hadn't set it as FRO. deleted SP recreated as FRO and it didn't pick up.

will edit above to correct, thanks


----------



## mrtickle

(Note: I have pasted in some URLs to the MFS resources on tivoweb. If you have access to a UK tivo with tivoweb installed great, if not hopefully the IDs will be relevant enough to help track down the problems - they should match Tribune IDs hopefully)

Season Pass errors
==================

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID)
Channel Number: (102, 960, 961, 962)
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of airing: Tue 7th Jan 22:00

1. I have a season pass set up last year (http://tivo/series/334184 on tivoweb). The new series has been put into the wrong series id (http://tivo/series/40796). Please fix and put back in the original SP.

2. The synopsis describes an episode which was shown last year, but the OAD is set to the broadcast date. They can't both be right! Either it's a re-run in which case the OAD is wrong and it shouldn't be flagged as a First Run, or the synopsis is wrong and needs amending.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2NID), UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: (102, 962), 582
Programme Name: Timewatch
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real Timewatch SP (http://tivo/series/594573) has episodes scheduled and is ok.

Unfortunately a whole chunk of episodes have been orphaned into a 2nd SP (http://tivo/series/659081). Please fix and put back in the original SP
orphan episodes are on UK History:
Mon 23rd Dec 07:00, 13:00, 19:00
Thu 26th Dec 11:00, 17:00, 23:00
Fri 27th Dec 10:00, 16:00, 22:00
Thu 2nd Jan 11:00, 17:00, 23:00

and two orphans on BBC2:
Fri 10th Jan 21:00 BBC2 and BBC2NID

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel Four (C4), E4 (E4)
Channel Number: 104, 205
Programme Name: Top Ten
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real Top Ten SP which I set up last year is http://tivo/series/344462
and contains "Progressive Rock" on Sat 4th Jan 01:55 - ok.

unfortunately some episodes have been orphaned into a new 2nd SP:
http://tivo/series/728125 . This is the same series. Please fix and put back in the original SP.

orphan episodes are all on C4:
Thu 26th Dec 00:35
Mon 30th Dec 00:05
Mon 30th Dec 22:15
Wed 1st Jan 00:30

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: 582
Programme Name: Reputations
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real SP which I set up months ago is http://tivo/series/451383
"Robert Kennedy", shown Sat 21st Dec at 11:00, was correctly under this SP.

Unfortunately again, a load of episodes have been orphaned into a new imposter SP:
http://tivo/series/659265 . This is the same series. Please fix and put back in the original SP.

orphan episodes are all on UK History:
Wed 1st Jan 07:00, 13:00, 19:00
Mon 6th Jan 07:00, 10:00, 11:00, 13:00, 16:00, 17:00, 19:00, 22:00, 23:00 (phew!)
Fri 10th Jan 07:00, 13:00, 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID), Challenge TV (CHALL)
Channel Number: (102, 960, 961, 962), 121
Programme Name: Treasure Hunt
Time/Date of airing: various

This series was recently brought back to BBC2 with a new season. But it appeared under a
new SP ( http://tivo/series/713878 ) and not the original Challenge TV SP ( http://tivo/series/10035 ) even though it is the same series

They are the same series and should ideally be under the same SP.

But the horse has now bolted, everyone who liked the new season on BBC2 will have created one of the "wrong" season passes. So if it is fixed they will complain. But eventually Challenge TV will show these new episodes too and then there will be the problem of two SPs for Challenge TV? I'll leave it to you to decide what to do about it! 

First Run errors
================

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Malcolm in the Middle
Time/Date of airing: various see below

1. Episode "Christmas", Tue 24th Dec 22:50, is a First Run (UK OAD 22nd Dec 2002), but has a wrong OAD of Sun 10th Nov 2002. This means it is not picked up by FRO SP. Please fix the OAD if there is time.

2. Guide data is missing for Fri 3rd Jan 20:00. Digiguide claims it is "Smunday".

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: South Park
Time/Date of airing: Sun 5th Jan 23:00

This episode 206: "Jimbo and Ned" (Sky's own silly made-up title) aka "The Mexican Staring Frog Of Southern Sri Lanka" (the proper title) is marked as a First Run in the guide data. It is not. It was shown on Sky on 21st June 2001 and possibly again since.

Other errors
============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Granada Plus (GPLUS)
Channel Number: 118
Programme Name: Columbo (series)
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Previously reported but still not fixed. 

Every single broadcast on G+ has the synopsis missing, the actors missing, the directors missing, and the Original Air Dates set to 2002!

I *know* that good guide data exists for this series - please put it back! 

Episodes affected are:


Code:


ep 37105, "Mind Over Mayhem"		Tue 24th_Dec	18:00	EP0010050017
ep 40701, "Playback"			Wed 25th_Dec	18:00	EP0010050024
ep 40721, "A Deadly State of Mind"	Thu 26th_Dec	18:00	EP0010050029
ep 42904, "A Case of Immunity"		Fri 27th_Dec	18:00	EP0010050032
ep 42903, "A Matter of Honor"		Sat 28th_Dec	18:00	EP0010050031
ep 45902, "Fade In to Murder"		Mon 30th_Dec	14:00	EP0010050037
ep 45902, "Fade In to Murder"		Mon 30th_Dec	20:30	EP0010050037
ep 45901, "Old-Fashioned Murder"	Tue 31st_Dec	20:30	EP0010050036
ep 45913, "The Bye-Bye Sky-High IQ Murder Case"	Wed 1st_Jan	11:00	EP0010050038
ep 45913, "The Bye-Bye Sky-High IQ Murder Case"	Wed 1st_Jan	20:30	EP0010050038
ep 45914, "Try & Catch Me"		Thu 2nd_Jan	20:30	EP0010050039
ep 49703, "Murder Under Glass"		Fri 3rd_Jan	14:30	EP0010050042
ep 49703, "Murder Under Glass"		Fri 3rd_Jan	20:30	EP0010050042
ep 49701, "How to Dial a Murder"	Sat 4th_Jan	13:00	EP0010050040
ep 49701, "How to Dial a Murder"	Sat 4th_Jan	19:00	EP0010050040

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV1 (all regions)
Channel Number: 103 (+ others)
Programme Name: Coronation Street
Time/Date of airing: Mon 23rd Dec 19:30

This episode is missing completely from the guide data. (It has an hour-long Emmerdale instead)

Bit late to do anything about it now, sorry about that.

--------------

Merry xmas one and all!


----------



## sjp

and another OAD error for another new season show

E4
Sky Digital
Jan 9th (and many other times during the week no doubt)

Friends

new season, not being picked up on an FRO SP due to OAD of 1/12/2002

that would now make 4 shows starting new seasons on the same evening, not one of them having accurate data.

keep up the good work


----------



## Gonker

Too late to make a difference but Tivo missed Coronation St. ITV Ch. 23 @ 7.30pm tonight.It thought Emmerdale was on for an hour.


----------



## GordonJ

Postcode: HA0
Service Provider: ntl: digital cable
Channel Name: CNX
Channel Number: 903

Can't really give a programme name as it appears to be the whole morning schedule is a bit out of kilter. From what I can tell they've taking out their (annoying) 5 min long channel promo's (between every show and every ad break).

eg Tenchi In Tokyo now runs from 9:55 to 10:20 (as opposed to 10:30 - 11:00).


----------



## tdenson

> _Originally posted by Gonker _
> *Too late to make a difference but Tivo missed Coronation St. ITV Ch. 23 @ 7.30pm tonight.It thought Emmerdale was on for an hour. *


Yes, that caused havoc in my household as well. Not very good when I notice someone else has pointed out that Tivo managed to miss Eastenders as well this Christmas - top two programs both screwed up.

Digiguide at £5 a year got it right.


----------



## Big-bill3

We set up Only Fools and Horses on Christmas day with a 5 min overrun, but it still missed the end.
Was this us or what?


----------



## sanderton

Same here.


----------



## sjp

as per E4 OAD problem. C4 is now showing Friends only 1 day after E4 broadcasts. it's the same data so any fix should cover both channels.

C4
Sky Digital
Jan 10th 

Friends

new season, not being picked up on an FRO SP due to OAD of 1/12/2002


----------



## DazBarber

> _Originally posted by Big-bill3 _
> *We set up Only Fools and Horses on Christmas day with a 5 min overrun, but it still missed the end.
> Was this us or what? *


Hmmm, strange... I recorded OFAH without an overrun because I also recorded French and Saunders (which followed).

Only about a minute and a half of OFAH was missing at the end of the OFAH recording and the remaining bits of OFAH (most of which were end credits) were at the start of the French and Saunders recording.

How come you still missed the end with a 5 minute overrun?

Which platform did you record from? I recorded from Sky - maybe some other platforms were experiencing a 10 minute delay or something?

Daz


----------



## DazBarber

Programme name: The Adventure Game
Channel: Challenge
Platform: Sky Digital
Date: Weekends from Jan 4th 2003

Really glad that TiVo warned me about this being shown, but it seems to want to record an 8am showing on Saturdays and Sundays as well as a mid afternoon showing. All editions appear to have the same OAD but I would bet that the afternoon showings are a repeat of the morning showings. Unfortunately there's not enough of a description to be able to tell.

Daz


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _
> *Programme name: The Adventure Game
> Channel: Challenge
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Date: Weekends from Jan 4th 2003
> 
> Really glad that TiVo warned me about this being shown, but it seems to want to record an 8am showing on Saturdays and Sundays as well as a mid afternoon showing. All editions appear to have the same OAD but I would bet that the afternoon showings are a repeat of the morning showings. Unfortunately there's not enough of a description to be able to tell.
> 
> Daz *


 There are a lot of 'classic' gameshows on Challenge over the Christmas/New Year period.

But Challenge didn't seem to release any information as too which were repeated episodes and which were new (to Challenge episodes).

It is worth recording all occurances as some of the programmes are running with more than one episode.


----------



## Otto-Mate

Trying to record "Top Gear" then "The Fight Christmas Special" straight after (both BBC2).

But Tivo thinks they overlap by 5 minutes??

Thanks.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Otto-Mate _
> *Trying to record "Top Gear" then "The Fight Christmas Special" straight after (both BBC2).
> 
> But Tivo thinks they overlap by 5 minutes??
> 
> Thanks. *


 The TiVo listings are unable to overlap and work fine here.

One must already be set on your TiVo with padding via an SP or wishlist ?


----------



## cwaring

Was going to post about new "Friends" but instead I'll add that I have just reported it to Tivo CS and the problem has yet to be fixed!!

FYI, the first episode of the new Series is called "The One Where No One Proposes". See here for full details.


----------



## Richardr

Those who want to record The Premiership tonight as part of a season ticket should check their to do list. 

This morning's repeat incorrectly recorded for me, but tonight's highlights of today's games will not as TIVO has it down as a repeat of yesterday's programme.


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *and another OAD error for another new season show
> 
> E4
> Sky Digital
> Jan 9th (and many other times during the week no doubt)
> 
> Friends
> 
> new season, not being picked up on an FRO SP due to OAD of 1/12/2002
> 
> that would now make 4 shows starting new seasons on the same evening, not one of them having accurate data.
> 
> keep up the good work  *


The Friends new season appears to be running on Thursday nights on E4, followed by Friday nights on Channel 4
(so a title wish list flagged as First Run only should do the trick, if the FRO issue was resolved)

And there's possibly a similar issue with another new season programme: Sex and the City

E4 & Channel 4
Sky Digital

From Jan 1st

The new season and previous season programmes appear to be all flagged as First Run Only.

First Run (ie the new season) of Sex and the City is scheduled for Wednesday nights on Channel 4, then on Tuesday nights on E4

full channel schedules at channel4.com/press/


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel 4 (C4)
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Beneath the Planet of the Apes
Time/Date of airing: unclear

This film seems to have been rescheduled. The printed Radio Times had it on Sat 4th Jan at 13:45 (I think - can't check any more).

TiVo has it on Thur 2nd Jan at 01:45.

But Digiguide, Radio Times online, and the Channel 4 website have it on *Sat 4th Jan at 03:20*!


----------



## weeble

with apologies to ozsat for originally posting this in the wrong place (doh - it's been a while since I've spotted one of these)....



> Postcode: HA0
> Service Provider: ntl: digital cable
> Channel Name: CNX
> Channel Number: 903
> 
> Can't really give a programme name as it appears to be the whole morning schedule is a bit out of kilter. From what I can tell they've taking out their (annoying) 5 min long channel promo's (between every show and every ad break).
> 
> eg Tenchi In Tokyo now runs from 9:55 to 10:20 (as opposed to 10:30 - 11:00).
> (GORDONJ - can't remember when it was posted though)


I have the same problem here (LS12 NTL Digital ex-C&W - same channel details). Basically the schedule's completely wrong from early morning until 4:30pm - every day. TiVo listings have pretty much all progs down as having a hour or a half hour slot (e.g. without listing the entire day: 7-8am Dragonball Z; 8-8:30am X-Men: Evolution etc) whereas programmes do not really start every half hour (Digiguide and the NTL epg show 7-7:50am Dragonball Z; 7:50-8:15am X-Men:Evolution...)


----------



## Adder

Postcode: BS7
Provider: Sky Digital UK
Channel: British Eurosport(412 EURGB)
Programme: Auto Racing - "Dakar Rally"

The annual Dakar Rally is being shown daily by British Eurosport starting today and an attempt at a season pass, despite the fact we have the catch all title "Auto Racing" again picks up a variety of very odd things.

The show is a daily recap of the events on the Dakar I would expect the 7.30am to be a repeat of the previous days programme.

It seems it is the OAD's that are a complete mess the OAD of the episode on 3/1 is 4/1/2003, the OAD of the show on 4/1 is 5/1/2003 then the show on 5/1 also has an OAD of 5/1/2003. When I work out the show pattern I'll post a further message of what shows are the same and when the new shows are.


----------



## force9

- Postcode = BR5
- Service Provider = Sky Digital,
- Channel Name = Classics TV
- Channel Number = 247
- Programme Name = All
- Time/Date of airing = All
- Problem encountered = no listings at all

Hi Folks

Classics TV looks like a really good channel (except for interminable repeats of Bonanza), it screens both TV shows as well as old films: but there are never any listings so its impossiblre to search or use wish lists (as Tivo is virtually useless without schedule info).

Sky D does have listings however, but only for a few days. 

How do I get listings for this channed and will Tivo eventually provide listings.

Force9


----------



## Adder

Dakar Rally

Here is the pattern:

7.30 am Repeat of previous days show

9.30 pm *NEW SHOW*

12.00 am Repeat of 9.30 pm

So a season pass should pick all of the 9.30pm shows by default.

I hope this can be fixed as the Dakar runs every day for the next three weeks. 

Thanks, happy new year!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by force9 _
> *Sky D does have listings however, but only for a few days. *


 Just a reminder that all Sky EPG channels have to provide at least one weeks worth of EPG data to Sky - it is contractual.

The data doesn't have to be correct - and sometimes isn't.

The fact that the Sky EPG data has listings has nothing to do with the fact that "listings are (or are not) available".

Have a look in Missing programme details - why?


----------



## JNLister

- Postcode 

M13 0DJ

- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) 

Sky Digital

- Channel Name

Sky One/Sky One Mix/Sky Sports 1-3 & Extra

- Channel Number

106, 107, 401-4

- Programme Name

WWE (Various shows including Raw, Smackdown, Velocity, Heat, Bottom Line, Afterburn and Classics, each with WWE before them)

- Time/Date of airing 

Various

- Problem encountered

No programme information meaning all repeat showings of each programme are treated as a new edition.


----------



## bobnick

Thurs 9th Jan, ITV1 London
7.30 pm - 'The Tube' - in reality, a documentary about the underground. Tivo however has very little info on the show, and the bits it does have have come from Channel 4's classic northen music show 'The Tube'.


----------



## Chris B

"Tarrant on TV" missing completely from my TV listings yesterday ??? (02/01/03 10.30pm ITV)


----------



## Tobers

Why does The Premiership on ITV have an adult rating?


----------



## Rob Randall

I have a SP for Time Team on Discovery Channel (Sky 551) and so other Time Team programs on Disc+1 (Sky 552) and C4 (104) get recorded as suggestions.

I was a little surprised when a *Time Team Jubilee Special* was recorded as a suggestion from BBC2 Wales (Sky 961). When played it turned out to be *Tune Team Jubilee Special* showing the Queen's Jubilee celebrations in Cardiff from Summer 2002.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by JNLister _
> *- Postcode
> 
> M13 0DJ
> 
> - Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
> 
> Sky Digital
> 
> - Channel Name
> 
> Sky One/Sky One Mix/Sky Sports 1-3 & Extra
> 
> - Channel Number
> 
> 106, 107, 401-4
> 
> - Programme Name
> 
> WWE (Various shows including Raw, Smackdown, Velocity, Heat, Bottom Line, Afterburn and Classics, each with WWE before them)
> 
> - Time/Date of airing
> 
> Various
> 
> - Problem encountered
> 
> No programme information meaning all repeat showings of each programme are treated as a new edition. *


Can I endorse this one!

There are a number of things which need alteration.

1. WWE Smackdown! - There are two versions of this show.
- The version on Sky One/Sky One Mix should be titled "WWE Smackdown!"
- The version on Sky Sports (1,2,3,Extra) should be titled "WWE Late Night Smackdown!"

The same issue occurs for "WWE Afterburn" and "WWE The Bottom Line"

2. Shows need to be set with isEpisode=True I believe, effectively it needs to be treated the same way as Eastenders. There is a new episode of each show every week.

These are the approximate first showings for each show, all other showings up to six days after the first airing on any other channel are repeats of that first showing.

Title Channel First Showing

*WWE Raw Sky Sports (1/2/3/Extra) Fridays starting some time between 9pm and Midnight
WWE Smackdown! Sky One Saturday 10am
WWE The Bottom Line Sky One Saturday 12 noon
*WWE Late Night Smackdown! Sky Sports (1/2/3/Extra) Saturdays starting some time between 9pm and Midnight
WWE Afterburn Sky One Sundays 10am
WWE Heat Sky One Sundays 11am
*WWE Velocity Sky Sports (1/2/3/Extra) Sundays starting some time between 9pm and Midnight
*WWE Late Night Afterburn Sky Sports Extra Mondays starting some time between 9pm and Midnight
*WWE Late Night The Bottom Line Sky Sports Extra Tuesdays starting some time between 9pm and Midnight
*WWE Wrestling Classics Sky Sports (1/2/3/Extra) Thursdays starting some time between 6am and 9am

* These shows have no fixed start time or channel so I have listed all possible channels the showing may be on and the range of time the showing starts in.

I hope this makes the problem clearer.


----------



## Dazbear

How soon before new channels go live are their added? FTN and UKbright ideas still have blank listings.

Mind you their own websites dont show anything either.

Darren


----------



## woody

- Postcode = TA20
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) =Sky Digital
- Channel Name =E4
- Channel Number =205
- Programme Name =ER
- Time/Date of airing =22.00 09/01/2003
- Problem encountered =OAD is wrong, should not read 1/12/02 (FR SP won't record this show)


----------



## Tom123

*Provider:* 
Sky Digital (England Lineup)
*Channel:*
Sky One (ch 106)
*Programme:* 
Malcolm In The Middle
*Date and time of airing:*
05/01/03, 7pm
12/01/03, 7pm
19/01/03, 7pm
*problem encountered:* 
Wrong OAD for every episode. No episode will be picked up by FRO SP!


----------



## Tom123

*Provider:* 
Sky Digital (Engalnd lineup)
*Channel:* 
Sky One (Ch 106)
*Programme:* 
The Simpsons
*date and time of airing:* 
05/01/03, 6.30 pm
*problem encountered:* 
wrong OAD! Episode will not be picked up by FRO SP!


----------



## RichardJH

Telewest UK history for Sunday 5/01/2003
schedule does not list episodes of A History of Britain as in the order that they show to be screened according to other listings eg Digiguide


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by JNLister _
> *- Programme Name
> 
> WWE (Various shows including Raw, Smackdown, Velocity, Heat, Bottom Line, Afterburn and Classics, each with WWE before them). *


 It would be nice to have the up-to-date synopsis details for at least Raw and Smackdown - these seem to be correct for each edition in the US - so should be copyable to the UK for screening later in the week.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It would be nice to have the up-to-date synopsis details for at least Raw and Smackdown - these seem to be correct for each edition in the US - so should be copyable to the UK for screening later in the week. *


The TiVo descriptions for the secondary shows are actually more accurate than the Sky ones particularly for Afterburn and Bottom Line!


----------



## alexb

Postcode: RG7
Channel: BRAVO
Provider: Sky
channel 124

I have a season pass for Gamepad 3 it seems to record both showing on the same day instead of just a single instance of the showing.

alex


----------



## alexb

Postcode: RG7
Channel: Paramount Comedy Channel
Provider: Sky
channel sorry can't check at the mo

I have a season pass for 3rd Rock from the sun.

I get each 'new' episode twice - once on the first showing and again on the next day on a repeat showing. I should only get one!

alex


----------



## woody

TA20
Paramount Comedy
Sky Digital 127
Program = MASH
Problem = A SP for this will pick up both the morning and evening showing of the same episode.

Has done for several weeks now.


----------



## bobnick

CD:UK is broken yet again; it wasn't a very good show this week, and i begrudge my tivo recording 3 versions of it! Why does CD:UK keep having wrong episode ids?


----------



## force9

- Postcode = BR5
- Service Provider = Sky Digital 
- Channel Name = Sky Sports
- Channel Number =401
- Programme Name = Rugby Union Update
- Time/Date of airing = 23:00
- Problem encountered = Didn't happen! Previous programme (WWE - bad acting and soft porn) overan badly, therefore no rugby recorded. Shame!


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by force9 _
> *- Postcode = BR5
> - Service Provider = Sky Digital
> - Channel Name = Sky Sports
> - Channel Number =401
> - Programme Name = Rugby Union Update
> - Time/Date of airing = 23:00
> - Problem encountered = Didn't happen! Previous programme (WWE - bad acting and soft porn) overan badly, therefore no rugby recorded. Shame! *


Whilst annoying there is little TiVo can do about programmes running late. Sky do not provide an open way of detecting late changes to the schedules (such as PDC), instead they have a proprietry guide data system which TiVo can't access.

(Not that TiVo understands PDC, but it might have done if PDC still existed in the digital era!)

In general its worth using padding late on at night as the days delays all accumulate and programmes often run late.


----------



## OzSat

Late Night WWE programming gets shifted between channels at short notice quite often - I've even had Sky+ miss my weekly dose of Trish Stratus. 

But you still got to see you bid hairy man grabbing at each others bodies


----------



## Brownedger

Sky Digital 402 on Tuesday 7th Jan are showing the Worthington cup Semi final at 7pm this is not listed on Tivo although the second semi played on wednesday is listed.

Sky Sports listings seem to be somewhat lacking at the moment.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by force9 _
> *- Postcode = BR5
> - Service Provider = Sky Digital
> - Channel Name = Sky Sports
> - Channel Number =401
> - Programme Name = Rugby Union Update
> - Time/Date of airing = 23:00
> - Problem encountered = Didn't happen! Previous programme (WWE - bad acting and soft porn) overan badly, therefore no rugby recorded. Shame! *


It wsn't that it overran, the schedule was changed so the schedule TiVo had was wrong WWE was changed to 22.00-0.00 and the Rugby Union Update was moved to Sky Sports 3.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Postcode: BS7
> Provider: Sky Digital UK
> Channel: British Eurosport(412 EURGB)
> Programme: Auto Racing - "Dakar Rally"
> 
> The annual Dakar Rally is being shown daily by British Eurosport starting today and an attempt at a season pass, despite the fact we have the catch all title "Auto Racing" again picks up a variety of very odd things.
> 
> The show is a daily recap of the events on the Dakar I would expect the 7.30am to be a repeat of the previous days programme.
> 
> It seems it is the OAD's that are a complete mess the OAD of the episode on 3/1 is 4/1/2003, the OAD of the show on 4/1 is 5/1/2003 then the show on 5/1 also has an OAD of 5/1/2003. When I work out the show pattern I'll post a further message of what shows are the same and when the new shows are.  *


The guide data for the next two weeks seems to be up to par, thanks muchly!


----------



## woody

*
Sky Digital
Sky one/sky onemix (106 / 107)
Jeremiah and Odyssey5
All showings listed have the wrong OAD.*


----------



## pmk

There is a new Pop Music chart show on Channel "FIVE".

This is called "Smash Hits Chart" on the 4th Jan 03 @ 14:15 this was incorrectly called "Smash Hits Chart Of The Year".

This in turn means that the showing on 11th Jan 03 should be called "Smash Hits Chart" and be an episode - i.e. at present TiVo is saying this will not be recorded because its thinks its the same as the one on the 4th Jan 03.

The showing on 12th Jan 03 also has the incorrect programme name and this is a repeat of the 11th Jan 03. There was no repeat of the Saturday show today this week.

Summary of problems:

1. Program Name is wrong
2. Showings are incorrectly being classed as duplicated so recordings are being missed
3. The Saturday showing is the first showing
4. The Sunday showing is a repeat of the Saturdays.

All above can be confirmed on www.five.tv

HTH


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Whilst annoying there is little TiVo can do about programmes running late. Sky do not provide an open way of detecting late changes to the schedules (such as PDC), instead they have a proprietry guide data system which TiVo can't access. *


 Surely the now and next is broadcast not via a proprietary system, but uses the DVB standard (and can be seen on all digital satellite receivers, even if they can decode the picture). The problem is that there is no way of signalling it to a device, such as TIVO, that uses the output from a satellite receiver, and this is the same for digital cable and DTT receivers.

The broadcasters have been working on systems to signal such information in the digital age, many are members of the TV anytime consortium 
see here which is working on ways to solve the problems here. The BBC is quite prominant in this process.


----------



## bobnick

There's loads of errors tonight. Apart from Hornlbower's lack of description, Five has 'Dumb and Dumber' listed instead of 'Dumber and Dumber', and ITV2 has Neighbors [sic] from Hell.
As as for all the OADs that are all over the place ...


----------



## snoopstah

Postcode = CV31
Service Provider = NTL Digital
Channel Name = BBCR4FM
Channel Number = 862
Programme Name = Saturday Play
Time/Date of airing = Sat 11th Jan, 2.30pm and Sat 18th Jan, 2.30pm

Just set up a season pass to record the broadcasts of the Philip Pullman series. TiVo lists the length of each as 1 hour, running until 3.30pm, whereas Digiguide/RT lists the length as 2.30 hours, running until 5pm.

I think this is an error in TiVo's listings. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by snoopstah _
> *Postcode = CV31
> Service Provider = NTL Digital
> Channel Name = BBCR4FM
> Channel Number = 862
> Programme Name = Saturday Play
> Time/Date of airing = Sat 11th Jan, 2.30pm and Sat 18th Jan, 2.30pm
> 
> Just set up a season pass to record the broadcasts of the Philip Pullman series. TiVo lists the length of each as 1 hour, running until 3.30pm, whereas Digiguide/RT lists the length as 2.30 hours, running until 5pm.
> 
> I think this is an error in TiVo's listings. Can anyone confirm? *


 2.30pm-5pm on 11th is Part two of The Subtle Knife


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *
> Sky Digital
> Sky one/sky onemix (106 / 107)
> Jeremiah and Odyssey5
> All showings listed have the wrong OAD. *


*

Both seem fixed now from my download last night. Haven't had time to check other programmes yet but this is a good sign!*


----------



## gregh

- Postcode Ls17
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name BBC One
- Channel Number 101
- Programme Name Skiing Weather
- Time/Date of airing - Fri 10 Jan, 1:10 am - 1:15 am 5mins
- Problem encountered - not displayed in the Tivo listings. 

It may seem trivial but it's very important to any skiers out there!


----------



## weeble

> _Originally posted by weeble _
> *with apologies to ozsat for originally posting this in the wrong place (doh - it's been a while since I've spotted one of these)....
> 
> I have the same problem here (LS12 NTL Digital ex-C&W - CNX 903). Basically the schedule's completely wrong from early morning until 4:30pm - every day. TiVo listings have pretty much all progs down as having a hour or a half hour slot (e.g. without listing the entire day: 7-8am Dragonball Z; 8-8:30am X-Men: Evolution etc) whereas programmes do not really start every half hour (Digiguide and the NTL epg show 7-7:50am Dragonball Z; 7:50-8:15am X-Men:Evolution...) *


As of Sunday night's call this seem's to have been fixed now.

pity there's never a decent (and accurate) description for the Dragon Ball Z episodes though  (only teasing!)


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Dazbear _
> *How soon before new channels go live are their added? FTN and UKbright ideas still have blank listings.
> 
> Mind you their own websites dont show anything either.
> 
> Darren *


 The schedules should be available by the end of this week - for those who have these channels in their channel lists.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Thurs 9th Jan, ITV1 London
> 7.30 pm - 'The Tube' - in reality, a documentary about the underground. Tivo however has very little info on the show, and the bits it does have have come from Channel 4's classic northen music show 'The Tube'. *


 This should be fixed shortly - I notice that Digiguide also puts it down as a music programme.

This actual looks very interesting - but is only available to viewers with access to *ITV1 LONDON*


----------



## woody

OAD is now fixed for all episodes listed for Jeremiah/Odyssey5 and SG1 on sky1 (106)

Thanks Tribune, still need to correct ER on E4 sky 205 (Thur 9th @ 10pm.)


----------



## pmk

Okay not a lot of use to people who did not notice but:

BBC1NW
Aerial
6th Jan 02 @ 00:50 (i.e. very early Monday morning)

Program: The Sky At Night 

Totally missing from schedule. The one on the 11 Jan 03 may be the repeat who knows as I do not know the episode title for the one that was missed.

HTH


----------



## Adder

Postcode: BS7
Provider: Sky Digital UK
Channel: 416 Motors TV
Programme: *ALL*

I've suspected it for a while, but TiVo has just been repeating the same schedule on Motors TV for a while now, while this was pretty close to the schedule during the racing season, it's nowhere near now.

Kind of annoying as Motors TV have listings for the next three weeks on their website, they will also be showing LIVE British Touring Cars this year, so the channel will get a bit more attention so real listings would be good. 

(Website www.motorstv.com)


----------



## cwaring

My FROSP for "Buffy" on BBC2NTH isn't catching "Wrecked" on the 16th Jan. There is nothing clashing (but it's not scheduled the repeat either!) and nothing in the Recording History to say why it won't be recorded. Ideas? Doesn't really matter as I can add it myself. It just seems a little odd!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Okay not a lot of use to people who did not notice but:
> 
> BBC1NW
> Aerial
> 6th Jan 02 @ 00:50 (i.e. very early Monday morning)
> 
> Program: The Sky At Night
> 
> Totally missing from schedule. The one on the 11 Jan 03 may be the repeat who knows as I do not know the episode title for the one that was missed.
> 
> HTH *


The episode title would be "January" if there was one (it's a monthly programme). It is normally on at that time and then repeated the following Saturday, so I'm very confident indeed that Saturday's programme is a repeat of this one!

HTH

The Radio Times website had it as a "late change" to the schedule.


----------



## sjp

SM3
BBC Choice
Freeview (but probably Sky Digital as well)

Taken

The Sat 11th 10:30pm showing is a repeat of BBC2 at 9pm. BBC episode data for the BBC Choice showing is, very nearly, the same as the earlier BBC2 showing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/choice/listings/index.shtml?day=saturday
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listings/index.shtml?service_id=4224&day=saturday

stuart


----------



## mrtickle

I thought they were going to "do a 24" and show episode 2 in that timeslot on BBC Choice, so that BBC Choice viewers see the episodes first.

Digiguide is wrong for this one. They have a *film* called Taken on BBC Choice in that timeslot with a completely different director and actors to the TV series


----------



## sjp

could be but they aren't that forthcoming on the bbc listings page if that is their plan. i went to DigiGuide first and found the film listing which had me checking elsewhere.

was about to congratulate them but then i remembered what i'm about to note below...


----------



## sjp

SM3
Sky Digital

Sky One

Stargate SG-1

the 10am old season rerun showings (which are also repeated at 6pm) are once again failing an FRO SP. the first dates i think i remember spotting are the 21st and 24th.


----------



## bobnick

> *Re: The Tube*
> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *This should be fixed shortly - I notice that Digiguide also puts it down as a music programme.
> 
> This actual looks very interesting - but is only available to viewers with access to ITV1 LONDON *


I reported this error to Tivo CS at the end of last week (and I'm still waiting for a supervisor to become available and call me straight back some 4 days later ), and yes, Tribune have modified the data.

However, everyone who saw the advertising in Carlton and set up a SP will now miss the programme entirely, as Tribune have given the show a new series ID. 
There are currently two scheduled episodes in Tivo's memory; Tribune have given both of these the same basic description, the same OAD, and 'special' status. This means that it's impossible to set up a SP, and if it was, it wouldn't work anyway. Way to go Tribune! Their muppetry never fails to surprise me.

Digiguide have also marked the show down in the music category, but at least they have a detailed synopsis for the episode, and acknowledge that it's a new series.

My Tivo is going to record both showings of 'Wife Swap' on Channel 4; I'd report the error, but am afraid of more going wrong when they meddle! But you might want to check your To Do list if you're running low on disk space.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *SM3
> Sky Digital
> 
> Sky One
> 
> Stargate SG-1
> 
> the 10am old season rerun showings (which are also repeated at 6pm) are once again failing an FRO SP. the first dates i think i remember spotting are the 21st and 24th. *


Do you mean it's going to record them?


----------



## sjp

yes stuart, was doing a view upcoming episodes to check the state of this weds episode (having read something somewhere about its OAD being blank) and spotted these 2 episodes, way down the bottom, touble ticked.

i suppose "failing an FRO SP" was a little obtuse but as it's the umpteenth time this has happened (ok so it's more like the 3rd/4th or 4th/5th time) i figured tribune would figure it out.

promise to use "slipping through" an FRO SP next time  as it will happen again (sound of gauntlet hitting the ground and tribune steadfastly ignoring it).

the other stuart


----------



## Jim99

Re: The Tube

This programme had to be assigned a new ID# as Bob rightly pointed it was not a music series. Apologies to anyone who has to reselect this programme to record, but there is no way around that. The old record could not be modified as it is a valid programme (albeit an old one.)

The record has also been modified into a series allowing a SP to be set up and individual descriptions to be added. This change should be with ITV1LDN users tomorrow.

Bobnick, you have my apologies but these changes were prompted by you. We do read these forums and appreciate your feedback (even if you think our "muppetry never fails to surprise.") I'm sorry it seems that so many errors go unchecked but there are often many variables (OAD issues for example) that are not just simple, routine fixes.


----------



## bobnick

Thanks for you post Jim, it's nice to get feedback from tribune here. Any chance you could get the person who deals with the UK to fix the problem with Wife Swap and CD:UK (where multiple copies get recorded) and the OADs with Friends?


----------



## Jim99

The OAD problem is currently being looked in to.

I will send the others on to the UK team.


----------



## bobnick

you've just made a forum-load of friends


----------



## sanderton

Channel: History Channel
Programme: Longitude

This is a 2 parter, as the descriptions says, but TiVo has ALL showings marked as part 1 of 2. Digiguide reckons that next week's showins are in fact part 2. And IsEpisode appears to be set wrong, so a SP records all showings.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: The Tube
> 
> The record has also been modified into a series allowing a SP to be set up and individual descriptions to be added. This change should be with ITV1LDN users tomorrow. *


The change has indeed occurred, and I've set a SP up. And Tribune have changed the description too - it's still generic, but mentions that the tube is the world's oldest *subway* system. Are you trying to enrage us brits, Jim? The tube is not merely an underpass, allowing pedestrians to cross under roads safely - oh no, it's a full blown underground railway. Anyone would think these descriptions were coming from the states. Can we agree to compromise by calling it a metro?
Better still, if the Carlton press office are closed by the time you guys wake up, you can get the episode details direct from Mosaic (the people who make the programme) at http://www.mosaicfilms.com/news.htm


----------



## Jim99

You just can't please some people.....


----------



## johala_reewi

postcode: SO45
channel: CBBC (freeview)
program: So little time

This program is shown twice a day mon-fri. It is actually the same episode repeated over and over again and the program description shows this but, tivo thinks each one is a new episode and a season pass records the whole lot. Tivo should record just one episode and skip the rest under the 28 day rule.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Dazbear _
> *How soon before new channels go live are their added? FTN and UKbright ideas still have blank listings.
> 
> Mind you their own websites dont show anything either.
> 
> Darren *


 Freeview users now have the schedules available.

Telewest and Sky viewers will get these when the channels become available on 15th January.

NTL viewers will get these when the channels become available on 29th January.


----------



## sanderton

Jim99 - any chance of an explanation of the problems on CBeebies with the guide data (ie, it doesn't recognise episodes or the four-hour-block repeats)?

It was my first post on this forum a year ago, and 2,200 posts later it still doesn't work!


----------



## Automan

Postcode = ALL UK
Service Provider = Sky Digital
Channel Name = Granda Plus
Channel Number = 118
Programme Name = Beverly Hillbillies
Time/Date of airing = 10:00 08/01/02

Actually "Alis Smith & Jones" (Kid Curry)

Seems GPlus must have made some late schedule changes as even Digiguide says S&J should be on at 11:00

Of course, the Sky EPG is correct as normal.

Automan.


----------



## Daf_Loz

reg:UK
servicce:Sky
chnl name:Motors TV
chnl no:416
prog:ZONE F1

Various times

I have a season pass for Zone F1 and over three weeks (about 5/6 shows) only one of them has actually been Zone F1 the others have been different programmes.

Sky EPG showed correct programme.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Daf_Loz _
> *reg:UK
> servicce:Sky
> chnl name:Motors TV
> chnl no:416
> prog:ZONE F1
> 
> Various times
> 
> I have a season pass for Zone F1 and over three weeks (about 5/6 shows) only one of them has actually been Zone F1 the others have been different programmes.
> 
> Sky EPG showed correct programme. *


This is a symptom of what I reported above, that for several weeks the TiVo Motors TV listings have just been the same week repeated over and over again and bare NO resemblence to the actual Motors TV listings that are published.

Now we have two reports can we get real listings please?


----------



## mrtickle

(Note: I have pasted in some URLs to the MFS resources on tivoweb. Hopefully the IDs will be relevant enough to help track down the problems - with luck they should match Tribune IDs)

Season Pass errors
==================

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2NID), UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: (102, 962), 582
Programme Name: Timewatch
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real Timewatch SP (http://tivo/series/594573) has 1 episode scheduled ("White Slave, Pirate Gold" BBC2 Fri 10th Jan 21:00)
and is ok.

Unfortunately a whole chunk of episodes have been orphaned into a 2nd SP (http://tivo/series/659081).
Orphaned episodes:


Code:


Episode					Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"Stalin and the Betrayal of Leningrad"	UKHSTY	Sat 11th Jan	11:00	True	EP0172640021
"Stalin and the Betrayal of Leningrad"	UKHSTY	Sat 11th Jan	17:00	True	EP0172640021
"Stalin and the Betrayal of Leningrad"	UKHSTY	Sat 11th Jan	23:00	True	EP0172640021

"The Lost Cities of the Maya"		BBC2	Fri 17th Jan	21:00	True	EP0172640032
"The Lost Cities of the Maya"		BBC2NID	Fri 17th Jan	21:00	True	EP0172640032

"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	07:00	True	EP0172640022
"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	13:00	True	EP0172640022
"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	19:00	True	EP0172640022

"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	07:00	True	EP0172640029
"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	13:00	True	EP0172640029
"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	19:00	True	EP0172640029

This is the same series. Please fix and put them back in the original SP!

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: 582
Programme Name: Reputations
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real SP which I set up months ago is http://tivo/series/451383
these are correct:


Code:


Episode						Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"Florence Nightingale"				UKHSTY	Fri 10th Jan	07:00	True	EP4968450012
"Florence Nightingale"				UKHSTY	Fri 10th Jan	13:00	True	EP4968450012
"Florence Nightingale"				UKHSTY	Fri 10th Jan	19:00	True	EP4968450012

"The Secret Life of Richard Nixon" (2/2)	UKHSTY	Sun 12th Jan	07:00	True	EP4968450002
"The Secret Life of Richard Nixon" (2/2)	UKHSTY	Sun 12th Jan	13:00	True	EP4968450002
"The Secret Life of Richard Nixon" (2/2)	UKHSTY	Sun 12th Jan	19:00	True	EP4968450002

Unfortunately again, the new imposter SP is still with us:
http://tivo/series/659265 .

orphan episode on UK History:


Code:


Episode						Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	07:00	True	EP2699840005
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	13:00	True	EP2699840005
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	19:00	True	EP2699840005

This is the same series. Please fix and put back in the original SP.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2NID, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD)
Programme Name: Horizon
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real SP (http://tivo/series/3292) has plenty of episodes scheduled:



Code:


Episode					Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"The Mystery of Easter Island"		Thu 9th Jan 2003	BBC2	Thu 9th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180148
"The Mystery of Easter Island"		Thu 9th Jan 2003	BBC2SCD	Thu 9th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180148
"The Mystery of Easter Island"		Thu 9th Jan 2003	BBC2NID	Thu 9th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180148

"Mega-Tsunami: Wave of Destruction"	Fri 25th Oct 2002	BBC2	Sat 11th Jan	20:10	True	EP1954180083
"Mega-Tsunami: Wave of Destruction"	Fri 25th Oct 2002	BBC2SCD	Sat 11th Jan	20:10	True	EP1954180083
"Mega-Tsunami: Wave of Destruction"	Fri 25th Oct 2002	BBC2WD	Sat 11th Jan	20:10	True	EP1954180083
"Mega-Tsunami: Wave of Destruction"	Fri 25th Oct 2002	BBC2NID	Sat 11th Jan	20:10	True	EP1954180083

"Living Nightmare"			Thu 16th Jan 2003	BBC2	Thu 16th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180149
"Living Nightmare"			Thu 16th Jan 2003	BBC2SCD	Thu 16th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180149
"Living Nightmare"			Thu 16th Jan 2003	BBC2NID	Thu 16th Jan	21:00	True	EP1954180149

The episodes are repeated on BBC1 the following week. Unfortunately the BBC1 episodes seem to have been orphaned into a duplicate SP (http://tivo/series/666108)



Code:


Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
Wed 15th Jan 2003	BBC1	Wed 15th Jan	01:55	False	SH5452310000
Wed 15th Jan 2003	BBC1	Wed 15th Jan	02:45	False	SH5452310000

This is the same series. Please fix and put back in the original SP.

Also, episode details are missing from the BBC1 episodes - should be:
"The Mystery of Easter Island", OAD Thu 9th Jan 2003, EP1954180148
followed by
"Extreme Dinosaurs", EP1954180147

Finally, Digiguide has changed times for those two. The first episode being at 02:35 and the second at 03:25.

Other errors
============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: Columbo (series)
Time/Date of airing: Fri 17th Jan 14:25

The episode title is "Requiem for a FALLEN Star" not "Requiem for a FALLING Star". (The old hag who is the murderess in this episode is well past her sell-by date, she isn't still a star!  )

Five's data is much better than GPLUS's was! The OADs are all perfect so I don't believe they could have been supplied by Five, surely you must be using the USA database? Please can you also pull out the Actors and Directors as they are all blank at the moment.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: South Park
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Episode details are missing from:
Sat 25th Jan 22:00
Sat 25th Jan 23:30
Sun 26th Jan 22:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The X-Files
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Episode details are missing from:
Fri 24th Jan 11:00
Mon 27th Jan 11:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: The League of Gentlemen
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

This is the original radio series so it is correct to be in the same SP as the TV series, thanks.

However please set them as Episodes, the pattern is:
Episode 5 - Tue 14th Jan 08:30 is re-run Tue 14th Jan 22:00
Episode 6 - Tue 21st Jan 08:30 is re-run Tue 21st Jan 22:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC One (BBC1) - probably affects all variants of BBC1
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Top of the Pops
Time/Date of airing: Sun 12th Jan 02:25

This should be a re-run of Fri 10th Jan 19:30 (EP4075790081), not "Elton John Special".

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: Stargate SG-1
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Episode details are missing from:
SKY1MIX Thu 16th Jan 20:00 - should be re-run of EP2254210138, "Metamorphosis"
SKYONE Tue 21st Jan 10:00
SKYONE Fri 24th Jan 10:00
SKYONE Sat 25th Jan 20:30 - should be re-run of EP2254210139, "Disclosure", and DG has this at 18:00
SKY1MIX Sun 26th Jan 21:00
SKYONE Mon 27th Jan 10:00
SKY1MIX Mon 27th Jan 13:30
SKY1MIX Mon 27th Jan 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: Odyssey 5
Time/Date of airing: Wed 21:00 on SKYONE, re-run Thur 21:00 on SKY1MIX

This doesn't affect TiVo operation directly, but the OAD for the next two weeks is set to the Thursday re-run of each episode rather than the actual airing date. It may affect other series though if there is something going awry.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: Malcolm in the Middle
Time/Date of airing: Sat 25th Jan 18:30 SKY1MIX

Surely this episode should be a re-run of EP3513740058, "Hal Coaches" from Sun 19th Jan on Sky One? "Cynthia's Back" is already being re-run this coming Saturday.

The normal pattern is new episode on Sky One in Sundays, re-run on Sky One Mix the following Saturday.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice (BBCCHOI), BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 160, 922, 854
Programme Name: Dead Ringers
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Similar to The League of Gentlemen - there is both a TV series and a radio series "Dead Ringers" - they are the same people, so they are correct to be in the same Season Pass.

However, the use of the same generic description causes a problem!
"John Culshaw, Jan Ravens, Mark Perry and Phil Cornwall bring their acclaimed BBC Radio 4 comedy series to television. No celebrity is safe from the merciless lampooning."
is appropriate for BBC Choice - but NOT for Radio 4 or 7!

Please set the radio series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* Fridays at 08:30, re-run at 22:00

New First Run series - on BBC Radio 4 FM
* Fridays at 18:30, re-run Saturdays at 12:30

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: Just a Minute
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* DAILY at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

New First Run series - on BBC Radio 4 FM
* Mondays at 18:30, re-run the following Sunday at 12:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Episode details are missing from:
Sat 25th Jan 09:30, 18:00, 19:00, 19:30

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: Scrubs
Time/Date of airing: Wed 21:00 on SKYONE, re-run Thur 21:00 on SKY1MIX

Episode details are missing from:
SKY1MIX Sat 25th Jan 22:30 - probably should be re-run of EP4461600026 "My Nightingale"

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* DAILY at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* DAILY at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: Knowing Me, Knowing You
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* Mondays at 08:30, re-run at 22:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One, Sky One Mix (SKYONE, SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106, 107
Programme Name: Stargate Infinity
Time/Date of airing: Sat 11th Jan 09:00 on Sky One

This should be EP5279790003 "The Best World" (which is then re-run on Mix at 13:00, that listing is correct) and not EP5279790002 "Double Duty".

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV2
Channel Number: 226
Programme Name: Late Show With David Letterman
Time/Date of airing: Daily at 00:55/00:50/01:10
Time/Date of re-run: Daily at 05:10 (ie 4 hours later)

Please set this as Episodes, details above.


----------



## sstill

- SW2
- NTL (coco)
- E4
- 144
- ER
- 9/3/03 2200 (?)
- I'm not 100% sure whether this is a problem with guide data or Tivo software logic but it's taken me at least 3 attempts to get a Season Pass (first run only) for this show to work. 

Having set up a SP i checked my ToDo list at least 24hrs later and ER was still sitting at the bottom flagged "there are no forthcoming episodes of this programme" yet delving into the item showed the 6 episodes (including repeats) currently in the guide data. I deleted the SP and tried again but it didnt correct it. I then manually set the showings i wanted but then when i checked it last night it was appearing in ToDo both as items to be recorded AND "no forthcoming shows".

Deleting SP once more and recreating appears to have sorted it out.


----------



## sjp

the ER problem is with the OAD being set more than 28 days ago (early december iirc). as there is only 1 season of ER showing on E4 at the moment a repeats and first run SP is the safer bet. the only time an FRO SP is worth having is when there are multiple seasons showing e.g. stargate sg-1 on sky 1 and friends on E4/C4.

that said, OADs should be accurate - they know it's a new season and they know the date the first showing of each episode is on.


----------



## johala_reewi

> _Originally posted by johala_reewi _
> *postcode: SO45
> channel: CBBC (freeview)
> program: So little time
> 
> This program is shown twice a day mon-fri. It is actually the same episode repeated over and over again and the program description shows this but, tivo thinks each one is a new episode and a season pass records the whole lot. Tivo should record just one episode and skip the rest under the 28 day rule. *


After interrogation  my daughter now tells me...

The programme is being shown in 'chunks' so the description not changing from day to day would seem to be correct. Each day, the next chunk is shown. Each chunk is repeated twice each day. A tivo SP should pick up one showing each day to catch the whole programme. So it's not as bad as previously thought. Each chunk is only 30 mins so getting both every day isn't too bad (they get deleted fairly quickly).


----------



## Brownedger

- ST6 8SE 
- Sky Digital 
- Sky Sports 2 
- 402 
- Football: Worthington cup semi finals 
- 7pm on 21st Jan/22nd Jan 
- These progs are not being inserted in the todo list with season pass because of the 28 day rule.


----------



## khadland

postcode GU4
freeview
channel 4

World Rally is back - progs on Sat 18th, Thu 23 are listed as 'World Rally' but Sat 25th (or might be Fri 24th, forgot to make a proper note  - sorry ) is listed as 'World Rally Championship'. Captured by a World Rally title WL, but will need 2 SPs.


----------



## OzSat

It has just been reported in another thread (SP & last nights ER) that the OADs for 'Friends' are those for RTE1 - and not E4.

RTE1 is officially available in the UK and is listed by the ITC for viewing figures etc. - but can only be received in Northern Ireland (cable and aerial).

So the issue is now - how can this be resolved so it all works for the whole of the UK - not just NI and not the rest of the UK and not NI?

Checking the schedules for RTE - does confirm the OADs are those for RTE1.

Please continue any discussion about this OAD problem in etiher

SP & last nights ER or

Friends - is it safe yet?

*But NOT is this errors thread*


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel : BBC Choice (160)
Date : Sat 04/01
Programme : "Alistair McGowan's Big Impression"

TiVo thought it started @ 21:30, actually started (and reported correctly in Sky EPG) @ 21:40.

But this cloud had a silver lining... Instead of missing the last 10 minutes, TiVo thought it was a 45 minute programme - it was actually only 30 minutes long. All's well that ends well!


----------



## mikeglondon

Pet Rescue: Channel 4 @ 3.15 pm daily

The description for Pet Rescue is '...The RSPCA rescues animals...'. The RSPCA are only one rescue organisation of many featured in this programme. The description should either state 'Animal rescue organisations...' or should name the rescue organisations featured on that specific day: e.g. Blue Cross, Battersea Dogs Home, NCDL, RSPCA, etc etc etc.

p.s. yes I do work for an animal rescue that has been featured in the programme but never makes the Tivo credits


----------



## occitan

This program has no descriptive text on the TiVo listings, and has the classification "Home and Garden". Actually it is a childrens program, nothing to do with gardens at all...

From Radio Times (part of GMTV description)

ITV (London) Saturdays
07.05 Diggin'it. Magazine with animations, games and guests, including Stanley, House of Mouse, Recess, Kim Possible and That's So Raven.

or on ITV.com

07:05 Diggin` It
Magazine series for children presented by Liam, Abbie and IT. Pop Idol finalist Zoe Birkett is in the studio, plus there`s the further adventures of Kim Possible and That`s So Raven, as well as Stanley, House of Mouse and Recess.

The above details were for Saturday 11th of Jan, the program is broadcast every week.


----------



## mbainbridge

Paramount on Sky Digital been broadcasting Drop The Dead Donkey (Mon-Thu, 11:30pm) since the new year, yet my Tivo is listing it as an hour of Frank Skinner from 11-12 :-( The last DTDD I got was back in December.

The next "scheduled" showing is being pushed further and further back (now it's saying Wednesday 15th), but no doubt that will get overwritten again...


----------



## gregh

- Postcode LS17
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - Extreme
- Channel Number - 422
- Programme Name - Ex-Files
- Time/Date of airing Mon 13/1 1pm-2pm and multiple other times/programmes.
- Problem encountered - single word description of 'reality'. Extreme provide detailed listings in advance for all programs including this, as can be seen in Digiguide.


----------



## blindlemon

Postcode - sn16
Provider - SkyD
Channel - 106 (skyone)
Programme - Veronica's Closet
Times Shown on TiVo EPG - 9am and 9.30am 
Dates - multiple (eg. yesterday, today, tomorrow)
Problem - Actual Program is NOT Veronica's Closet but some daytime talk show


----------



## gregh

- Postcode LS17 
- Service Provider - Sky Digital 
- Channel Name - UK Gold + 1 
- Channel Number - 110 
- Programme Name - spooks
- Time/Date of airing : Sun 11pm 
- Problem encountered - Tivo has recorded the same episode 3 times now, all within 28 days of the 1st one.


----------



## mrtickle

The guide data for Spooks wasn't right for the first episode, but on my tivo the others (from this Wed onwards I think) look to have been corrected and the 28-day rule should work from now on. Check your "View upcoming" on your Spooks SP and see if they are all scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## spage1970

Postcode: DY2
Service Provide: Sky
Channel Name: SkyOneMix
Channel Number: 107
Programme Name: Victorias Closet
Time/Date of Airing: 14/Jan/03 13:00
Problem:

This show isnt being broadcast. SkyOneMix are showing Sally Jessy Raphael, this is a re-occuring error.


----------



## bobnick

Just set up some recordings and noticed a few errors (yet again!) Might be worth checking your SPs

Sex and the City: 25th Jan, Ch4 - thinks the programme has been shown before, but I think it's a new episode to Ch 4.
Thomas the Tank Engine, ITV1 - all new episodes, but Tivo have mislabeled a couple, so Tivo thinks they're repeats
Without Prejudice, Ch4 - No data
Bremner Bird & Fortune, Ch4 - tivo thinks the repeated showing is also a new episode.

but cd:uk is working this week  But no proper description on The Tube


----------



## maubp

> _Originally posted by khadland _
> *postcode GU4
> freeview
> channel 4
> 
> World Rally is back - progs on Sat 18th, Thu 23 are listed as 'World Rally' but Sat 25th (or might be Fri 24th, forgot to make a proper note  - sorry ) is listed as 'World Rally Championship'. Captured by a World Rally title WL, but will need 2 SPs. *


Confirmed - my world rally SP from last year found:

Saturday 18 Jan 2003 - "World Rally", "Monte Carlo Shakedown" (A preview program)
Thursday 23 Jan 2003 - "World Rally", "Monte Carlo - Shakedown" (Actual coverage)
But did not pickup:

Friday 24th Jan 2003 - "World Rally Championship", "2003 Monte Carlo" (Actual coverage)
My Post Code: RG10
Channel: Analogue Terrestrial C4

I can't remember what the "Offical" series name is, "World Rally" or "World Rally Championship".


----------



## Jim99

Apologies for the Rally mixup. We won't consolidate titles for these showings, as many have already set up recordings. Moving forward we will use last year's title "World Rally Championships" to avoid the confusion of having more than one programme title.

Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *we will use last year's title "World Rally Championships" to avoid the confusion of having more than one programme title.*


 My Rally SP is set as "World Rally", so does that mean I need to delete it, and add "World Rally Championships" SP, or have both?


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> *My Rally SP is set as "World Rally", so does that mean I need to delete it, and add "World Rally Championships" SP, or have both? *


I think it means that after 24th Jan there won't be any more episodes of the "World Rally" Season Pass. You can keep it if you like but you might as well delete it.

Jim, the "World Rally Championship" itself has orphans 

first one:
http://tivo/series/768848
"2003 Monte Carlo"
C4
Fri 24th Jan
19:55
EP4992060012

second one:
http://tivo/series/771621
Lots of broadcasts on EURGB, starting with:
Thu 23rd Jan
23:45
EP1889130021

HTH


----------



## EdTV

'Andromeda' is currently scheduled by TiVo as 'Poltergeist: The Legacy' all this week (1:00am - 1:50am each week day) on Sky One


----------



## Ian_m

Postcode: So50
Service Provide: BBC 1 terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC
Channel Number: ?
Programme Name: BBC News at 10.
Time/Date of Airing: 10 o'clock
Problem: 

I had a season pass to record the BBC 1 terrestrial news at 10, if nothing else is recording. Recently this season pass has stopped recording or has very few episodes in upcoming episodes.

Selecting Jan 16th 10 o'clock news (not being recorded as not in original season pass) reveals this one is part of another season pass called 10 o'clock news, which also includes some news at 4am and 5am.

Something has gone wrong with programme/series ID's.


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital

Sky One

Stargate SG-1

again with the daytime reruns being scheduled by way of an FRO SP - this time Feb 3rd is in there.


----------



## bobnick

Smallpox 2002 on BBC2 has an OAD of 2003! (It's a repeat...)


----------



## Jim99

Strange...

Smallpox 2002 has an OAD of 5 Feb 2002 in our DB...I'll have to look further into this one.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital

VH1UK (443)
Sun 12 Jan 03 @ 20:30
TiVo thought "Behind The Music" was showing. Actually aired (and shown correctly in Sky EPG) was "VH1's 100 Greatest Floorfillers"

MTVUK (440)
Mon 13 Jan 03 @ 00:00
TiVo thought "Jackass" was showing. Actually aired (and shown correctly in Sky EPG) was "How To Live Like A Rock Star"


----------



## cjanderson

Postcode SW19
Sky digital

BBC1 101
Wed 15/1/03 11.30am

Tivo thinks trading up is on at 11.30 and big strong boys on at 11. However Sky, the whats on tv guide and the actual broadcast show it to be the other way round

Oh the embarrasment of admitiing publicy i like to record trading up!!

Catherine


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by cjanderson _
> *Postcode SW19
> Sky digital
> 
> BBC1 101
> Wed 15/1/03 11.30am
> 
> Tivo thinks trading up is on at 11.30 and big strong boys on at 11. However Sky, the whats on tv guide and the actual broadcast show it to be the other way round
> 
> Oh the embarrasment of admitiing publicy i like to record trading up!!
> 
> Catherine *


This was a last minute change by the BBC, yesterdays, todays and Fridays will be the other way round. They announced this at the beginning of yesterdays episode. They gave no reason for the change. HTH.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Strange...
> 
> Smallpox 2002 has an OAD of 5 Feb 2002 in our DB...I'll have to look further into this one. *


To be honest, I was more concerned with some of the other errors on here; this was just an error that made me smile, as Tivo says (2003) Smallpox 2002. For the record, I'm watching via DTT and my postcode is WC1 (and the show's OAD is 18/1/03).


----------



## Adder

YAY!

Motors TV now has real listings! Thank you very much!

Can we have proper OADs and isEpisode=True for the WWE shows on Sky Sports now, as noted earlier, so my TiVo doesn't keep on recording the same episode of WWE Classics three times every Thursday?


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: 854 BBC Radio 4
Programme: Money Box
Problem: All OADs are 11th May 2002. TiVo wants to record every episode.

The show's schedule is normally a new show on Saturday, repeated on Sunday and a 'live' version of the show on Monday (which is not repeated).


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cjanderson _
> *Postcode SW19
> Sky digital
> 
> BBC1 101
> Wed 15/1/03 11.30am
> 
> Tivo thinks trading up is on at 11.30 and big strong boys on at 11. However Sky, the whats on tv guide and the actual broadcast show it to be the other way round
> *


Careful - it is "trading up in the sun" which is a different Season Pass to "trading up". I have both, of course 



> *
> Oh the embarrasment of admitiing publicy i like to record trading up!!
> 
> Catherine *


It could be worse, you could have a SP for "big strong boys in the sun"!


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *"big strong boys in the sun"! *


And this is daytime TV, you say? Does it still have Jake and Gavin?


----------



## spage1970

Postcode: DY2 
Service Provide: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC 7
Channel Number: 922 
Programme Name: All
Time/Date of Airing: All
Problem: 

Programmes are not being identified properly.

Many shows are repeated each day. There is no recognition by TiVo of this fact and it will record both shows. 

Also no episode info is provided so that TiVo can differenciate between episodes so it will record repeats such as Dr Who on different days.

This is a MAJOR pain for me and anyone else using BBC 7.

PLEASE if anyone out there looks at these, please, please change this!


----------



## masot

Postcode: GU7
Service Provide: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: "Now is the time: Night of Combat - Kickboxing"
Broadcast: Tuesday nights, time varies but usually 0100-ish

Problem: TiVo doesn't realise this is a series


----------



## Brownedger

ST6
Sky Digital
E! Television
250

There are several programmes from the Golden Globe Awards scheduled for this sunday 19th January 2003, these are not listed on the Tivo listing for this channel.


----------



## mrtickle

kitschcamp - no idea who Jake or Gavin are 

---------

(Note: I have pasted in some URLs to the MFS resources on tivoweb. Hopefully the IDs will be relevant enough to help track down the problems - with luck they should match Tribune IDs)

Season Pass errors
==================

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2NID), UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: (102, 962), 582
Programme Name: Timewatch
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

The real Timewatch SP (http://tivo/series/594573) has several episodes scheduled and is ok:


Code:


"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	07:00	EP3164650042
"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	13:00	EP3164650042
"The Myth of Custer's Last Stand"	UKHSTY	Mon 20th Jan	19:00	EP3164650042
"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	07:00	EP3164650043
"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	13:00	EP3164650043
"Lenin's Secret Files"			UKHSTY	Tue 21st Jan	19:00	EP3164650043
"Uncle Ho and Uncle Sam"		UKHSTY	Tue 28th Jan	10:00	EP3164650030
"The Spies Who Fooled Hitler -..."	UKHSTY	Tue 28th Jan	12:00	EP3164650033
"Uncle Ho and Uncle Sam"		UKHSTY	Tue 28th Jan	16:00	EP3164650030
"The Spies Who Fooled Hitler -..."	UKHSTY	Tue 28th Jan	18:00	EP3164650033
"Uncle Ho and Uncle Sam"		UKHSTY	Tue 28th Jan	22:00	EP3164650030
"The Spies Who Fooled Hitler -..."	UKHSTY	Wed 29th Jan	00:00	EP3164650033

Unfortunately a whole chunk of episodes have been orphaned into a 2nd SP
(http://tivo/series/659081). Thankyou for fixing "The Myth of Custer's
Last Stand" and "Lenin's Secret Files" but more wrong episodes have appeared
since last week. Please consolidate into the original SP, and kill this SP!

Orphaned episodes which need to be put back into the original SP:


Code:


Episode				Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"The Lost Cities of the Maya"	BBC2	Fri 17th Jan	21:00	EP0172640032 - still not fixed, too late really :)
"The Lost Cities of the Maya"	BBC2NID	Fri 17th Jan	21:00	EP0172640032

"Rocket and Its Rivals"		BBC2	Fri 24th Jan	21:00	EP0172640033 - new error added
"Rocket and Its Rivals"		BBC2SCD	Fri 24th Jan	21:00	EP0172640033
"Rocket and Its Rivals"		BBC2NID	Fri 24th Jan	21:00	EP0172640033

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: UK History (UKHSTY)
Channel Number: 582
Programme Name: Reputations
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Thankyou for fixing the error from last time. Unfortunately it's happened again! 

The real SP which I set up months ago is http://tivo/series/451383
these are correct:


Code:


Episode						Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	07:00	EP4968450013 - fixed from last time
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	13:00	EP4968450013
"Simon Wiesenthal: The Man Who Hunted Nazis"	UKHSTY	Mon 27th Jan	19:00	EP4968450013

"Robert Kennedy"				UKHSTY	Tue 4th Feb	11:00	EP4968450008
"Robert Kennedy"				UKHSTY	Tue 4th Feb	17:00	EP4968450008
"Robert Kennedy"				UKHSTY	Tue 4th Feb	23:00	EP4968450008

Unfortunately again, the new imposter SP is still with us:
http://tivo/series/659265 .

orphan episode on UK History:


Code:


"Kitchener: The Empire's Flawed Hero"	UKHSTY	Mon 3rd Feb	07:00	EP2699840015
"Kitchener: The Empire's Flawed Hero"	UKHSTY	Mon 3rd Feb	13:00	EP2699840015
"Kitchener: The Empire's Flawed Hero"	UKHSTY	Mon 3rd Feb	19:00	EP2699840015

This is the same series. Please consolidate back in the original SP.

This keeps on happening, is there some way you can mark this seriesID as invalid so that it doesn't happen again?

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC One
Programme Name: Horizon
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Thanks for consolidating the last lot of episodes!

The only problem left with this series is the flags on the BBC1 re-run episode(s).



Code:


Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
Wed 15th Jan 2003	BBC1	Wed 22nd Jan	03:00	False	SH5452310000

This shoulld be "Living Nightmare", EP1954180149, IsEpisode True.

The synopsis is correct though, for that episode.

--------------

SKY ONE/SKY ONE MIX errors
==========================

There did seem to be a lot of missing data with many series on these two channels. Episodes are added with no data, then fixed later in time for the broadcast, then more empty data added for later showings etc.

Looks like this is all fixed now though (touch wood)! 

These are all fixed:
South Park
X-Files
Stargate SG-1
Odyssey 5
Stargate Infinity
Malcolm in the Middle
The Simpsons
Scrubs

--------------

Other errors
============

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: The League of Gentlemen
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

This is the original radio series so it is correct to be in the same SP as the TV series, thanks.

However please set them as Episodes, the pattern is:
Episode 6 - Tue 21st Jan 08:30 is re-run Tue 21st Jan 22:00

I don't know why they are scheduled for Tue 28th Jan and Tue 4th Feb, because there are only 6 episodes.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Choice (BBCCHOI), BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 160, 922, 854
Programme Name: Dead Ringers
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set the radio series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* Fridays at 08:30, re-run at 22:00

New First Run series - on BBC Radio 4 FM
* Fridays at 18:30, re-run Saturdays at 12:30

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: Just a Minute
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* Saturdays from 25th Jan at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

New First Run series - on BBC Radio 4 FM
* Mondays at 18:30, re-run the following Sunday at 12:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* DAILY at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7), BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 922, 854
Programme Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
* DAILY at 12:00, re-run at 19:00

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: Knowing Me, Knowing You
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Please set this series as Episodes, the pattern is:
Repeat Series - on BBC Radio 7
Episode 6 - Mon 20th Jan 08:30 is re-run Mon 20th Jan 22:00

I don't know why there are more scheduled; there are only 6 episodes.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV2
Channel Number: 226
Programme Name: Late Show With David Letterman
Time/Date of airing: Daily at 00:55/00:50/01:10
Time/Date of re-run: Daily at 05:10 (ie 4 hours later)

Please set this as Episodes, details above.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Hallmark
Channel Number: 190
Programme Name: Both Providence and The Guardian
Broadcast times: 11am & 8pm and 9pm & 1am (the following day) respectively

From Feb 3rd both showings of these programmes are being picked up. Up to that date all has been well for both of these (and all the other Hallmark "twice daily" shows we record). I think this might actually be the first data problem we've spotted for this channel.

Agree with the above Letterman request and, if i may, can i re-request guest details. Digiguide gets it from somewhere and you yourselves provide guest info for Conan O'Brien on CNBC.


----------



## scoopuk

Don't know if anyone else has noticed this yet, but Channel 4 listings seem to be badly out in the next few days.

Channel 4 
Sky England
Sunday 19/1
Time: 2000

Channel 4's website, digiguide and numerous other sources have Bremner Bird & Fortune at 2000, TiVo lists it on at 2100. Several other associated errors too, like timings for the fab new drama Buried.

TiVo admits the UK is a loss making service, so I guess there's only going to be a limited amount of resource devoted to our listings. In which case 

I'd prefer that effort going into accurate timings for the main channels (like Channel 4) - than bothering about intricate details about repeats & first runs or detailed episode listings for minority digital radio stations like BBC7, whose audience figures are officially zero (ie too low to be measured)


----------



## nickchristie

Postcode: W13
Provider: NTL Digital ex-CWC
Channel Name: Discovery Wings
Channel Number: 805
Programme Name: Various

Over the past couple of weeks I've experienced a number of errors whereby the EPG says one programme, but when recorded, it's actually another. Most recently, FlightDeck on 17th Jan. Sorry I don't have more specific cases, but the problem seems to be quite general on this channel.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *I'd prefer that effort going into accurate timings for the main channels (like Channel 4) - than bothering about intricate details about repeats & first runs or detailed episode listings for minority digital radio stations like BBC7, whose audience figures are officially zero (ie too low to be measured) *


 Hold on - what do you know about the audience figures for BBC7? The Rajar figures come out quarterly, and BBC7 hasn't been going long enough to feature in the ratings.

Meanwhile, there is no evidence that getting decent listings for 'main channels' and 'minority channels' involves any sort of trade-off.


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Hold on - what do you know about the audience figures for BBC7? The Rajar figures come out quarterly, and BBC7 hasn't been going long enough to feature in the ratings.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is no evidence that getting decent listings for 'main channels' and 'minority channels' involves any sort of trade-off. *


RAJAR have not yet issued any public figures for any digital only station, obviously they will eventually, but at the moment, BBC7's official ratings don't exist.

That's unlike Channel 4 of course - which is seen by millions every night.

We have been told several times on here by TiVo and Tribune that there is only a finite amount of resource to be devoted to our listings service.

If you want detailed episode listings of BBC7 - fine. I probably do as well.
But Tribune & TiVo need to sort out the "big" mainstream TV channels first.


----------



## OzSat

And remember that the UK is one up on the US here - there are no radio listings on TiVo in the US.


----------



## Jim99

Can I have listings for Hot 100.3 Now?!?....


----------



## OzSat

Hey Jim - you can have your Hot 100.3 listings - when my 'Mysteries & Scandals' is working!


----------



## Brownedger

Out of interest, where does Tribune get the latest listings data from?


----------



## lairdc

GL11
Sky Digital
Paramount Comedy Channel
127 PARCOM
Daria & Grosse Pointe
Saturday & Sunday 1pm screenings 19th January onwards

Programme data should show Daria at 1pm instead it shows Grosse Pointe


----------



## dlorde

Nearly missed C4s 'Bremner, Bird, and Fortune' at 20:00 this evening. TiVo had decided it was at 21:00. Considering this is a well-publicised, major new series of this popular programme, I'd really expect Tribune to get their schedules right...


----------



## DazBarber

RM17
Sky Digital
BBC ONE (101)/ BBC Choice (160)
EastEnders

Starting next week (27th) and for the rest of the week (28th/30th/31st) TiVo is attempting to record both the BBC ONE showing and the BBC Choice repeat (at 10pm later the same evening) on a double season pass.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by dlorde _
> *Nearly missed C4s 'Bremner, Bird, and Fortune' at 20:00 this evening. TiVo had decided it was at 21:00. Considering this is a well-publicised, major new series of this popular programme, I'd really expect Tribune to get their schedules right... *


You'll learn.  
*
The new episode of Sex & the City on wednesday won't tape by default; tivo thinks it's been shown recently.*


----------



## nickchristie

Postcode: W13 
Provider: NTL Digital ex-CWC 
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 144

I've got no listings for E4 except the default 2 hour blocks between this Thursday 23/1 and next Tuesday 28/1 inclusive. After 28/1 the listings resume for 2 days. Other channels seem to be fine, daily call last night was successful.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by nickchristie _
> *I've got no listings for E4 except the default 2 hour blocks between this Thursday 23/1 and next Tuesday 28/1 inclusive. After 28/1 the listings resume for 2 days. Other channels seem to be fine, daily call last night was successful. *


Have a read of this thread. You _may_ have the same problem. Please note I said "MAY have the same problem! I am not responsible if you stuff up your Tivo 

If you do have the same problem, don't worry. It can be cured


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6 8SE
Source: Sky Digital
Channel: E! Entertainment
Number: 250
Problem: various

Could someone look at the listings for this channel there are numerous errors and 'to be announced'.
This last weekend there were at least 5 programmes from the Golden Globes *None were in the Tivo listing* depite my previously reporting them.


----------



## geekspeak

Not sure if this is a known problem? .. but the listings for Reality TV seem totally wrong.

Source: NTL Digital (ex c&w)
Channel Number: 909

Examples: 

22nd January

NTL EPG (lists and shows)

00:35 The Bravest
01:05 Where Disasters Happen
02:00 The World's Greatest Child Rescues
02:55 Little Micacles
03:20 Little Micacles
03:50 Mounties

Tivo says (incorrectly)

00:00 Sky Action Videos
00:50 Sky Action Videos
01:45 Where Disasters Happen
02:40 In the Line of Duty
03:30 Mounties
03:55 Mounties

This does not seem an isolated case, as I have recorded wrong problems consistenty over the past weeks and only just did this comparison.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by geekspeak _
> *Not sure if this is a known problem? .. but the listings for Reality TV seem totally wrong.
> 
> Source: NTL Digital (ex c&w)
> Channel Number: 909
> 
> This does not seem an isolated case, as I have recorded wrong problems consistenty over the past weeks and only just did this comparison. *


 Digiguide has yet another version of the schedules, so do you know which one is correct?


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Living and Living +1
Channel Number: 112 & 113

The new series of Charmed starting on Feb 1st opens with the 2 part "A Witches Tail" (2 part confirmed by tvtome and digiguide). The 2nd part on Feb 8th is not being picked up by my (working FRO) SP due to the 28 day rule, it thinks it's a repeat showing of part 1. Charmed is being broadcast several times a week but the new episodes appear first (or so it seems so far) on Saturday.

Any chance of having the *episide* description first then follwoed by the *programme* description? The "brand new and exclusive fifth series blah blah blah sexy sisters blah blah blah power of witchcraft" programme description takes up most of the total description area knocking the episode info off the bottom.

tia


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Any chance of having the *episide* description first then follwoed by the *programme* description? The "brand new and exclusive fifth series blah blah blah sexy sisters blah blah blah power of witchcraft" programme description takes up most of the total description area knocking the episode info off the bottom.*


None at all  I've already tole them about this a few times!


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sci FI
Channel Number: 130?

This is more of a sanity check than an actual error but it has the potential to be one.

It looks like we are getting series 2 of Witchcraft early next month but the 1:45 2 part pilot film (S1 eps 1 & 2 on Sci Fi) data seems to getting in the way. Digiguide is also showing this

Series 1 was first broadcast on a Monday at 8pm with a repeat showing the following Sunday at 7pm. A Witchcraft wishlist is currently picking the 2 part pilot data as being broadcast on Monday Feb 3rd at 8pm, the repeat showing on Sunday Feb 9th is actually for S2 Ep2.

Mind you, we did get S2 Ep1 at the end of S1 so who knows what Sci Fi are actually up to.

FWIW Sky Movies showed the 2 part pilot film version a while back, would this not preclude Sci Fi from showing the same version - broadcast rights-wise?


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *None at all  I've already tole them about this a few times! *


i remember, i just figured that asking again might reap some results what with a new season starting and all.

just to prove i remember really strange things... you must be bouncing up and down at the moment what with emily proctor and charmed coming soon.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *None at all  I've already tole them about this a few times! *


I bet you haven't told them (Living)! I bet you only told Tribune, who have to supply us the text they are given by the broadcasters. It's one thing to make sure that the episodes are correct for the timeslot, and start/end times, but I doubt that they are allowed to hand-edit the text used in descriptions. If they are allowed, then it is masses of work which should be done by the broadcaster and I would prefer that Tribunes efforts were spent on gettings the episodes IDs etc correct first...


----------



## mccg

Post Code PO16
Source: NTL digital
Channel: Channel 4
Problem: World Rally on 24-01-2003 incorrect start time.

My Tivo is reporting this as being 1955-2000
All other guides report 1930-2000, which is correct.

Along with the Bremner Bird & Fortune errors last week, makes me wonder if any channel 4 data is trustworthy.

Thankfully I always double check with DigiGuide...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *just to prove i remember really strange things... you must be bouncing up and down at the moment what with emily proctor and charmed coming soon. *


You'd better believe it  However, I will not forgive five for NOT repeating it later in the week, as they did with the original CSI  I've had to juggle my SPs so I get "CSI:M" on Sat, "Charmed" on Monday and "Enterprise" on Sunday 

Anyway, I'd rather it was Ms Procter doing the bouncing ... never mind


----------



## sjg

> _Originally posted by mccg _
> *Post Code PO16
> Source: NTL digital
> Channel: Channel 4
> Problem: World Rally on 24-01-2003 incorrect start time.
> 
> My Tivo is reporting this as being 1955-2000
> All other guides report 1930-2000, which is correct.
> 
> Along with the Bremner Bird & Fortune errors last week, makes me wonder if any channel 4 data is trustworthy.
> 
> Thankfully I always double check with DigiGuide...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike *


I noticed this too (Sky Digital) - they also seem to have changed the programme name (with/without Championship in there) so the season pass for last year's programmes won't pick it up.


----------



## cwaring

For a couple of weeks now, my Tivo has been waiting to record "Mindwarp" which was supposed to be on right now on Sci-fi. I've just been in to check on it and, naturally, it's recording what it thinks is "Mindwarp". Indeed, it said "Mindwarp" in the TDL and in NP it lists "Mindwarp".

However, the film that is _actually_ on, and _is listed as such in the EPG_ is called "No Escape".

Huh?


----------



## groovyclam

> However, the film that is actually on, and is listed as such in the EPG is called "No Escape".
> 
> Huh?


Errrm... you are experiencing what is commonly referred to as A LISTINGS ERROR!

DigiGuide had it correctly listed as "No Escape"

Can we have some guidance from the moderators as to whether this thread should stick to a more rigid...

Post Code: blah
Source: blah 
Channel: blah 
Problem: blah blah blah

format, since it seems to have gotten rather chatty and less formal over the past few months ( which makes it harder for any Tribune rep to wade through the chat and actually find the problems ). Also posts of "yesterday this was wrong" aren't much to Tribune ( you can't fix an error after it has been broadcast - unless it is a weekly repeating problem )

If chat is encouraged then go ahead...


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Postcode: SM3
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Sci FI
> Channel Number: 130?
> 
> This is more of a sanity check than an actual error but it has the potential to be one.
> 
> Witchcraft
> 
> *


is it selfserving to quote oneself? I decided to add this rather than edit (or delete) my previous post just in case Jim was already looking into this. Hopefully you haven't spent any time on this yet Jim, apologies if you have - i'm sure you can see the confusion though.

OK after a bit more research which i couldn't do yesterday it seems that Sci Fi are showing Witchcraft in a less than sensible order. tivo data, to date, seems to be accurate.

uk.SciFi.com have the following on their own website...

all Feb dates, Sunday @ 7pm, Monday @ 8pm

Sun 2nd - S2 E1 Emergence
Mon 3rd - S1 2 part pilot movie thingy
Sun 9th - S2 E2 Destiny
Mon 10th - S2 E3 Agape
Sun 16th - S2 E3 repeat of Agape

and so on with first showing on Monday, repeated on Sunday.


----------



## johala_reewi

Post Code SO45
Source: Freeview
Channel: Ftn
Problem: Programme listings wrong.

Ftn was showing Future Fighting Machines. Tivo guide said it was Sin Cities and that Future Fighting Machines was on an hour earlier.


----------



## bobnick

This thread became more chatty when Jim said it wasn't used as a proper way of reporting errors to Tribune; they had to be called through to CS.

I got frustrated at the lack of correction of errors posted here, and so just give head-up warnings to fellow tivo users, and call in the precise details to CS.

Jim has started posting here in the last couple of weeks, so maybe Tribune would like to have errors properly and exclusively reported in here? Stops Tivo from spotting how many errors there really are in the data, which is pretty obvious to calculate when Tribune tell you to ring up Tivo CS and get them to fax it over the pond!


----------



## Jim99

This forum gets checked at least three times a day so errors posted here usually do get looked at in short order.

However, reporting errors to TiVo CS should always be the "official" route. I don't think they'd be pleased if we asked users to cut them out of the picture.

Thanks,
Jim

P.S. I had my FRO SP for "The Office" fail last night!!! The grass is definitely not always greener!


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital

Channel : BBC One (101)
1100 Wed 15 Jan
TiVo thought "Big Strong Boys" was showing
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "Trading Up In The Sun"

Channel : VH1 (443)
1700 Wed 22 Jan
TiVo thought "Sexy Videos" was showing
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "The Bee Gees : VH1 to One"

Channel : VH1 (443)
2130 Wed 22 Jan
TiVo thought "Sexy Videos" was showing
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "Bee Gees For One Night Only"


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode: CT19
Source: Sky Digital 
Channel: CBeebies
Number: 622


As always, when CBeebies change their shedule the listing break :-(

Every episode of "Come outside" is currently being recorded - there is actually only one new program a day which is repeated 3 times. Can this be flagged as a general problem with this channel? Every time a new program airs this is wrong yet every time it is repeated 3 times. Correct times are listed on the bbc site as always complete with repeat descriptions.


----------



## cwaring

I have no problem with the EPG being incorrect if it is unavoidable or OADs are wrong or something. But can someone please tell me why my TV magazine which was probably printed _last_ Saturday has the correct times for tonight's schedule on "five" but my Tivo, which can be updated with around 48 hours notice is wrong.

I know the reason - the Film @ 5.15pm was not the one shown in the Tivo EPG and was 10 minutes longer - I just cannot undestand why the schedule was not updated.

"five" obviously released the correct, updated schedule in time for the magazine to be printed correctly so who forgot to tell Tribune?

EDIT: Whoops! Have I answered my own question? If so, _why_ did they forget? 

BTW, The corrected schedule is:

Charmed 
19:05 to 19:55

Dark Angel 
19:55 to 20:45

Five News and Sport 
20:45 to 21:10

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation 
21:10 to 22:10

Family of Cops III 
22:10 to 23:55

Between Love and Hate 
23:55 to 01:40

Dead by Sunset 
01:40 to 03:55

Monsters 
03:55 to 04:15

Russell Grant's Postcards 
04:15 to 04:30

First Wave 
04:30 to 05:10


----------



## DMc

We seem to have listings from a few weeks ago

Channel BBC7
Freeview Channel 78

To take a few programmes from Mon 27 Jan for example:

0800 Talking Comedy - should be Hole in the Wall Gang
0830 Knowing Me Knowing You - should be On the Hour
1400 The Boosh - should be Life Death & Sex
1800 Guards = should be Dr Who
2300 4 at the Store = should be Mary Whitehouse Experience
2330 The O Show = should be Curried Goat Show

and thats just the ones I want to record. It's pretty much the same for the rest of the week.


----------



## kitschcamp

Listings seem to have dried up.

DE74, ntl:

I now have less than one week of data for BBC1EM, BBC2, ITV1CEN, BBCCHOI and BBC4 till Saturday 1st Feb.

I have till C4 till Monday(!) 3rd February.

C5 is the only "normal" channel with two weeks of listings.

Normally these channels start appearing on Friday night, so for it to get to Sunday and no progress is a tad worrying.


----------



## Jim99

Re BBC7:

We had problems getting the schedule from the BBC for this service. It was received on Friday and the data was updated through 1 Feb straight away.

We also received the schedule for the next seven days as well, that info will be inserted on Monday morning,

Apologies for this delay but it was beyond our control. The correct listings should be with users very soon.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## qIroS

Damn. I didn't see Carls post about fives listings being wrong in time and thus I missed the end of Dark Angel on Saturday... How in hell can a whole channel be wrong. Good job we're not paying for this. Oh, wait......


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by qIroS _
> *Damn. I didn't see Carls post about fives listings being wrong in time and thus I missed the end of Dark Angel on Saturday... How in hell can a whole channel be wrong. Good job we're not paying for this. Oh, wait...... *


1. That'll teach you to check here more often 

2. For an explanation, go up five posts (now that's irony!). I'm not going to repeat myself 

3. Links to Ep18 info:
Fan Site 
Official Site


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re BBC7:
> 
> We had problems getting the schedule from the BBC for this service. It was received on Friday and the data was updated through 1 Feb straight away.
> 
> We also received the schedule for the next seven days as well, that info will be inserted on Monday morning,
> 
> Apologies for this delay but it was beyond our control. The correct listings should be with users very soon.
> 
> Thanks for your patience. *


Many thanks for letting us know. (saves me a load of typing too  ). I found out that "On The Hour" was on tomorrow when I heard a trailer; for those who don't know it was the original radio forerunner to "The Day Today" TV series, VERY highly recommended!

PS Hope you manage to catch a repeat of The Office on BBC America!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Listings seem to have dried up.
> 
> DE74, ntl:
> 
> I now have less than one week of data for BBC1EM, BBC2, ITV1CEN, BBCCHOI and BBC4 till Saturday 1st Feb.
> 
> I have till C4 till Monday(!) 3rd February.
> 
> C5 is the only "normal" channel with two weeks of listings.
> 
> Normally these channels start appearing on Friday night, so for it to get to Sunday and no progress is a tad worrying. *


 This is under discussion at MISSING DATA PROBLEMS


----------



## Daf_Loz

At last we have some decent listings for Motors TV but I my SP for Zone F1 has recorded the same episode five times so far. The seem to be identified as though they are different episodes.

I guess this would depend on the channel's synopsis?


----------



## mrtickle

Looking at the data for Zone F1 on MOTORS, it only has generic data. Ie different episodes are not marked, and so tivo will try to record every broadcast. You'll have to remove duplicates manually. If there is a known pattern, please post it here - it is one episode new per week, which one is the 'new' and which are 're-runs' etc.

BTW *thankyou*, I am a big F1 fan and didn't know this programme existed! SP set! To be honest I haven't really looked at motors TV much yet.


----------



## geekspeak

> Originally posted by geekspeak
> Not sure if this is a known problem? .. but the listings for Reality TV seem totally wrong.
> 
> Source: NTL Digital (ex c&w)
> Channel Number: 909
> 
> This does not seem an isolated case, as I have recorded wrong problems consistenty over the past weeks and only just did this comparison.
> 
> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Digiguide has yet another version of the schedules, so do you know which one is correct? *


Sorry for the delay in responding - hadn't noticed the follow-up with being a large thread.

I have done some checking with the listings for Reality TV (Ch. 909 ntl exC&W) Unfortunately, TIVO still seems to be wrong for the majority of programmes. I have checked the digiguide (web version) and within a 24 hour period only a couple of programmes differ with the NTL epg. (I do not know if those couple of programmes are wrong in the NTL epg too). In my experience the NTL epg guide has always been correct for this channel. I therefore summise that the digiguide listing would be a VAST improvement of the current TIVO listings for this channel.

If you need any more examples/specifics to get this resolved let me know.


----------



## nickchristie

Post Code: W13
Source: NTL Digital ex-CWC
Channel #: 805
Channel Name: Discovery Wings
Date Time: 30/01 20:00
Programme: Flight Deck - Concorde
Problem: should be Great Escapes - Men who fell to Earth

Date Time: 30/01 23:00
Programme: Flight Deck - Concorde
Problem: should be Great Escapes - Men who fell to Earth


----------



## steford

W5
Paramount Comedy
105/NTL Digital Cable
Seinfeld
Daily 9:30pm
Series guide data is wrong. Paramount currently showing Series 7 (skipped 5 & 6!!). Guide data shows series 5 episodes which Paramount have no rights for (although what happened to 6 I don't know!)


----------



## groovyclam

Post Code: CW8
Source: Sky Digital
Channel: 922
Channel Name: BBC7
Date Time: Now and onwards
Programme: All
Problem: The schedules for BBC7 for today, this week and upcoming weeks are still very wrong and need a thorough checking.


----------



## bobnick

Bremner Bird & Fortune, Ch 4, 2/2 - Tivo thinks it's a repeat and won't tape it under the 28 day rule. I think this is a new episode.

Baddiel & Skinner Unplanned: ITV1 & 2, Various dates - Tivo thinks these are one-off shows, repeated from last year. Should be a new series I think.

Oh, and the tube's description gets worse each week. Not that I'm picky or anything


----------



## djrowley

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *Post Code: CW8
> Source: Sky Digital
> Channel: 922
> Channel Name: BBC7
> Date Time: Now and onwards
> Programme: All
> Problem: The schedules for BBC7 for today, this week and upcoming weeks are still very wrong and need a thorough checking. *


Can I second that. Tivo has been a lifesend in being able to catch entire series of programmes I thought I would not hear again, but the BBC7 schedule is getting too unreliable - I've had to resort to setting a date/time recording for some shows to aviod missing them.

Thanks

David


----------



## sanderton

Platform: Sky
Channel: Travel Channel

Tivo has been trying to record stuff from Travel Channel in the mornings. Unfortunately it is not broadcasting in the mornings (or when it does it's just ads not programmes.)


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Platform: Sky
> Channel: Travel Channel
> 
> Tivo has been trying to record stuff from Travel Channel in the mornings. Unfortunately it is not broadcasting in the mornings (or when it does it's just ads not programmes.) *


 What has happened is that Travel has split there programmes ober two different channels - but haven't told listings providers.


----------



## Jim99

Re BBC Radio 7:

Anyone care to give some examples?

Our data is correct per latest schedules released by the BBC. Please see my post regarding the late arrival of new schedules last week. Our info is current through Feb 6.


----------



## groovyclam

re: BBC7 wrong

examples: TiVo thinks "Ladies of Letters make Mincemeat" is on every weekday. No it is not. This is a repeat of the Christmas week schedule over and over again.

Also TiVo thinks "League of Gentlemen" will be on every Monday at 08:30 and 22:00 - no it is not - according to Radio Times and DigiGuide that slot now carries "On the Hour"


----------



## Jim99

Both shows were replaced last week. Are you having trouble with daily calls? I know that Ozsat had reported similar problems to TiVo CS.


----------



## OzSat

It wasn't just new data that was held up - but some were all Jim's hard work with the amendments.

Radio 7 looks fine today!


----------



## cwaring

Just received the follwing and thought it important enough to mention 
http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/

---
*BBC1 England*

11:15pm Boxing Highlights - as scheduled
12:50am Sign Zone: Home Front - as scheduled
1:50am BBC News Special: State of the Union Address
3:30am Sign Zone: Horizon - was 1:50am
4:20am BBC News 24 - was 4:15am

Sign Zone: The Private Life of a Masterpiece and Sign Zone: See Hear will now be shown on Thursday 30 January.

*BBC1 Northern Ireland*

11:45pm Boxing Highlights
1:20am The Flying Conman
1:45am Small Ads: Kit Cars
1:50am BBC News Special: State of the Union Address
3:30am Sign Zone: Horizon
4:20am BBC News 24

Sign Zone: The Private Life of a Masterpiece and Sign Zone: See Hear will now be shown on Thursday 30 January.

*BBC1 Wales*

11:45pm Boxing Highlights - as scheduled
1:20am Sign Zone: Watchdog - as scheduled
1:50am BBC News Special: State of the Union Address
3:30am Sign Zone: Horizon - was 1:50am
4:20am BBC News 24 - was 4:15am

Sign Zone: The Private Life of a Masterpiece and Sign Zone: See Hear will now be shown on Thursday 30 January.

*BBC1 Scotland*

11:45pm Boxing Highlights
1:20am BBC News 24
1:50am BBC News Special: State of the Union Address
3:30am Sign Zone: Horizon - was 1:50am
4:20am BBC News 24 - was 4:15am

Sign Zone: The Private Life of a Masterpiece and Sign Zone: See Hear will now be showing on Thursday 30 January.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re BBC Radio 7:
> 
> Anyone care to give some examples?
> 
> Our data is correct per latest schedules released by the BBC. Please see my post regarding the late arrival of new schedules last week. Our info is current through Feb 6. *


Examples below for you Jim. I don't understand the Feb 6 bit though, I have R7 data until Feb 14th. Are you saying that the data in the 2nd week should be ignored and it will be overwritten later? I have noticed before with "Five Live Formula One" on Radio 5 that it always appears in the ToDo list 2 weeks in the future, and is always removed later (this series is not currently airing). This clogs up my recording history and I'd prefer 2-hour blocks than this really?

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: On The Hour
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Schedule is:
Mon 27th Jan 08:30, re-run 22:00 - I can go back to this in my guide data as a series, but it has no episodes upcoming 
Mon 3rd Feb 08:30, re-run 22:00 - is missing. TiVo has "Knowing Me Knowing You", that series has ended.
Mon 10th Feb 08:30, re-run 22:00 is also missing, same problem. Is "Knowing Me Knowing You" set as a permanent template for this timeslot?

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Schedule is:
Tue 28th Jan 08:30, re-run 22:00 - correct
Tue 4th Feb 08:30, re-run 22:00 - is missing. TiVo has "The League of Gentlemen", that series has ended.
Tue 11th Feb 08:30, re-run 22:00 is also missing, same problem. Is "The League of Gentlemen" set as a permanent template for this timeslot?

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Missing from Guide Data:

Sat 1st Feb 12:00, re-run 19:00
Sat 8th Feb 12:00, re-run 19:00

HTH


----------



## Jim99

BBCR7:

You're right, you have have data through the 14th but it is generic, repeated data. We tend to do this sometimes with the lesser channels (obviously BBCR7 isn't a good choice so we'll add placeholders from 7 Feb on.) Yesterday the listings were updated with the full BBCR7 schedule through Feb 6, so the examples you list will be fixed in short order.

I hope this helps.


----------



## OzSat

Jim doesn't like doing radio listings 

But the UK do appreciate it!


----------



## woody

SkyDigital
C4 - 104
28/103 @ 10.30pm
Buried

The OAD is wrong, it cant be 31/1/03

also

Buried on the 4/2 @ 10.35 has the OAD shown as 8/2/03


----------



## groovyclam

re: wrong BBC7

I just tried a forced call to see if I could get the correct listings Jim was talking about and, yes, upto 3rd Feb have changed but I could still see that beyond 3rd was a repeat of the Christmas week schedules.

I just logged on here to try and argue my case again, to find that Mr Tickle has ( thankfully ) backed me up with quite a lot of examples. ( I hope for your sake Mr Tickle you can cut and paste from your TiVoWeb )


----------



## bignoise

Jim, you don't happen to know why there's no episodic data in the TiVo listings for Nicktoons TV and Nick Jr, do you? (I know they issue it to you..)

[Apologies to anyone who is tired of me asking this question..]


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital
Date: Sat & sun 1st & 2nd Feb
Channel: E! Entertainment
Number: 250
Problem: Saturday and Sunday have lots of holes in the listing "to be announced"


----------



## Jim99

Nick Schedules:

I have the Febuary and March Nicktoons schedules on my desk and they have no episodic details! I'll drop a line to the agency who distribute these schedules and see if we can get them.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim99

Re: BBCR7 (Last Time!!!!)

I have confirmed that correct listings (per latest BBC schedules) have been provided through 7 Feb (1 day more than I originally said.) All future days have been switched to generic "BBC Radio 7" placeholders. New schedules will be inserted as soon as they are released.

Why did I agree to provide these schedules????


----------



## mrtickle

(re the "Hope this helps" from the other page!)

Many thanks, it does!

Thanks also for deciding to use placeholders instead of repeated data from now on. I think it is better that way, rather than having to find the boundary where the published data ends and the guessed data begins . Please would you consider making the same change to BBC Radio 5 Live (callsign "BBCR5L")? It has a similar problem.

We love radio listings. It is a big advantage over Sky+, too 

groovyclam - yes I do c+p. Didn't you notice I suddenly started reporting more errors after I installed TiVoweb .


----------



## sanderton

Platform: All
Channel: All

Since the category upgrade changed "Historical" to "History" there are now NO upcoming programmes in the history category on any channel - including The History Channel and UK History.


----------



## djrowley

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: BBCR7 (Last Time!!!!)
> 
> I have confirmed that correct listings (per latest BBC schedules) have been provided through 7 Feb (1 day more than I originally said.) All future days have been switched to generic "BBC Radio 7" placeholders. New schedules will be inserted as soon as they are released.
> 
> Why did I agree to provide these schedules????  *


Thanks very much - BBC7 is now up to date, which makes a huge difference to us radio addicts. I can now get my Tivo to record *Zen and the art of Blake's Seven*. Phew.

David


----------



## 10203

Channel: C4
Programme: Monkey (Yeay! )
Date: Early Fridays
Problem:

Not a major one really - the OADs are a bit out - Monkey was originally shown on the BBC from 1979-81. Details here.


----------



## andy80085

Postcode: G4
Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 1
Programme Name: Simpsons

I am not sure if anything can be done about this one, but every episode of the simpsons at 1800 does not finish at 1820 as stated in the guide. The end of every episode is cut off by about 3 minutes.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by andy80085 _
> *Postcode: G4
> Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC2
> Channel Number: 1
> Programme Name: Simpsons
> 
> I am not sure if anything can be done about this one, but every episode of the simpsons at 1800 does not finish at 1820 as stated in the guide. The end of every episode is cut off by about 3 minutes. *


 This one comes up a lot. Tribune can only provide the official schedules. But the main UK broadcasters will only issue schedules with times rounded to the nearest five minutes.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: DHL & DHL+1
Channel Number: 133 & 134
Programme Name: Late Night Poker
Date & Time: Saturday night at 11pm & midnight

Insufficient programme/episode detail to link these programmes on both channels to allow the 28 day rule to kick in (an SP on each channel is picking up both showings).


----------



## cwaring

Thought there might be the odd "X Files" fan who may need to know this, if the EPG isn't updated by Sunday 
_____________________________________________

BBC2 evening time changes (includes BBC2 Northern Ireland; please see below for BBC2 Scotland and BBC2 Wales)

9:00pm Dan Cruickshank and the Lost Cities of Iraq - ten minutes longer than billed
10:00pm Jeremy Clarkson Meets the Neighbours - was 9:50pm
10:40pm The X-Files - was 10:30pm
11:25pm Never Mind the Buzzcocks - was 11:15pm
11:55pm Snooker - was 11:45pm
12:40am Film: The Body Snatcher - as billed
_____________________________________________

BBC2 Scotland evening time changes

9:50pm Celtic Connections 2003
10:20pm Dan Cruickshank and the Lost Cities of Iraq - ten minutes longer than billed
11:20pm The X-Files - was 11:10pm
12:05am Jeremy Clarkson Meets the Neighbours - 11:55pm
12:45am Snooker - was 12:35am
2:00am Standard Grade Bitesize: History - as scheduled
_____________________________________________

BBC2 Wales evening schedule changes

7:15pm Scrum V
8:00pm Snooker
9:00pm Dan Cruickshank and the Lost Cities of Iraq - ten minutes longer than scheduled
9:50pm Jeremy Clarkson Meets the Neighbours - was 10:00pm
10:40pm The X-Files - was 10:30pm
11:25pm Correspondent - was 11:15pm
12:10am Never Mind the Buzzcocks - was 12:00am
12:40am Snooker - 15 minutes shorter than billed
1:25am Matthew Bourne: Profile - new programme in schedule
1:55am Pages from Ceefax - new programme in schedule
2:00am BBC Learning Zone - as scheduled
_____________________________________________

http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/


----------



## MRussell

Postcode: RG7
Provider: Terrestial Digital
Channel Name: 5
Programme Name: Dark Angel
Date & Time: Saturday 1st Feb, 19:45 - 20:35

Description is same as last weeks so Tivo's 28 day rule stops it recording the SP.

Incidentally I just noticed that Digiguide have done the same! It's correct in Radio times though.


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky
Channel: 104 C4
Programme: The Book Group
Showing: Mon 10th Feb 23:05
Problem: This showing is a repeat of the one on Fri 7th at 21:40 - TiVo wants to record both at the moment. (The other weeks have been fine - this one must've slipped through the net!)


----------



## Crispin

Postcode: CB4
Platform: NTL Digital
Channel: CH4

It seems as thought the 'World Rally Championship' season pass isn't getting all of the swedish rally, some of the showings are now listed as 'World Rally Championships'


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Crispin _
> *Postcode: CB4
> Platform: NTL Digital
> Channel: CH4
> 
> It seems as thought the 'World Rally Championship' season pass isn't getting all of the swedish rally, some of the showings are now listed as 'World Rally Championships' *


So thats why I can't find it, so we now have three series that should be the same:

World Rally
World Rally Championship
World Rally Championships


----------



## Andy C

Nothing serious, but here goes:-

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* NTL Digital 
*Channel Name:* Sky One
*Channel Number:* 140
*Programme Name:* Fear Factor 
*Time/Date of airing:* Weekly at 8.30pm on Friday
*Problem encountered:* The repeat showings of each weekly episode on Sunday at 11.00pm are not marked as identical and therefore TiVo is choosing to re-record.

---------------------------------

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* NTL Digital 
*Channel Name:* ITV London (ITVLON)
*Channel Number:* 140
*Programme Name:* Baddiel & Skinner Unplanned
*Time/Date of airing:* Weekly at 10.30pm on Wednesdays
*Problem encountered:* The repeat showings of each weekly episode on Sunday at 0.00am are not marked as identical and therefore TiVo is choosing to re-record.

---------------------------------

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* NTL Digital 
*Channel Name:* Discovery Channel
*Channel Number:* 500
*Programme Name:* Amazing Medical Stories
*Time/Date of airing:* Many Airings
*Problem encountered:* The repeat showings of this show on both Discovery and Discovery+1 (Channel 501) are not marked as identical and therefore TiVo is choosing to re-record.

---------------------------------

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* NTL Digital 
*Channel Name:* Discovery Channel
*Channel Number:* 500
*Programme Name:* Medical Miracles
*Time/Date of airing:* Many Airings
*Problem encountered:* The repeat showings of this show on both Discovery and Discovery+1 (Channel 501) are not marked as identical and therefore TiVo is choosing to re-record.

Andy.


----------



## bduguid

The following apply across all platforms, all showings so I haven't given full details for each show. All are cases where the current Category is inaccurate, missing or could otherwise be improved. Dates are for first showing only but applies to all episodes.

3 Feb C4 "Ian Rankin's Evil Thoughts" currently Documentary, Chat Show; should be Documentary, Crime

3 Feb C4 "The Salon" currently Documentary, suggest adding Reality

4 Feb C4 "Artangel: Battle of Orgreave" currently Documentary, History; remove both and should instead be Performing Arts, Docudrama

4 Feb BBC1 "Rail Cops" currently Drama, remove and should instead be Documentary, Reality

4 Feb BBC1 "Red Cap" currently Drama, suggest adding Crime Drama

6 Feb BBC2 "Picasso's Guernica" currently Documentary, Special, remove both and should instead be Fine Art

6 Feb BBC1 "Rogue Traders" currently NO CATEGORY, should be Consumer if such a category exists (not shown in menus but is used on "Watchdog" show on same channel)

6 Feb BBC1 "Panorama" currently News, remove and should instead be Public Affairs

6 Feb BBC2 "Magic Flute" currently NO CATEGORY, should be Opera

7 Feb BBC2 "Science Zone" currently NO CATEGORY, should be Science

8 Feb C4 "London Orbital" currently Documentary, Science, delete Science category

9 Feb ITV1 "South Bank Show" currently Documentary, Biopic, suggest adding Arts, Performing Arts to all episodes

9 Feb C4 "Time Team" currently Science, suggest adding History

11 Feb BBC2 "Building the Perfect Beast" currently NO CATEGORY, suggest Documentary

11 Feb C4 "Pornography Secret History of Civilisation" currently Documentary, Specials, suggest instead Documentary, Fine Art, History

13 Feb BBC2 "Whistle Test Years" currently Music, History, suggest deleting the History category


----------



## mrtickle

Very useful list. I must go through my own SPs sometime!



> _Originally posted by bduguid _
> *
> 6 Feb BBC1 "Rogue Traders" currently NO CATEGORY, should be Consumer if such a category exists (not shown in menus but is used on "Watchdog" show on same channel)
> *


I think "consumer" must have been in the synopsis. It wasn't in the old set of genres and isn't in the new either 
The best I can think of using would be "public affairs". I'm tempted to add "crime" to that too.


----------



## Azrikam

Postcode: W10
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: FTN
Channel Number: 256 
Programme Name: thirtysomething 
Time/Date of airing: Monday, Feb. 3 at 8.10pm 
Problem encountered: Heads up for anyone who wants to catch this show from the beginning. TiVo guide data lists this as an episode from the 4th season, but according to http://www.ftn.tv/listings.html, it's actually the pilot episode.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Azrikam _
> *Postcode: W10
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: FTN
> Channel Number: 256
> Programme Name: thirtysomething
> Time/Date of airing: Monday, Feb. 3 at 8.10pm
> Problem encountered: Heads up for anyone who wants to catch this show from the beginning. TiVo guide data lists this as an episode from the 4th season, but according to http://www.ftn.tv/listings.html, it's actually the pilot episode. *


 The official 'Ftn' schedules list it as the pilot.


----------



## TonyT

- Postcode - PO20
- Service Provider - aerial 
- Channel Name - CH4
- Channel Number - 21
- Programme Name - World Rally Championship
- Time/Date of airing - Fri 7th to Sun 9th 
- Problem encountered :

Season Pass is not picking up any of the schedules. I've got 2 season passes - one without the word Championship and one with. If I "view upcoming progs" from the latter SP, then none for CH4 are listed, however if I search using browse by time, then I find them - and they are exactly the same name as my season pass !!

I reported this several times last year to TIVO and again two weeks ago for the Monty rally. Each time I get told it's a fault with Tribune. I thought by deleting and recreating the season passes, this would get around it - but it hasn't ..... any ideas ?


----------



## Azrikam

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The official 'Ftn' schedules list it as the pilot. *


Oop. The time is also incorrect, as the show started at 8:00 PM, not 8:10.


----------



## Azrikam

Postcode: W10 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: Playboy/Adult 
Channel Number: 968 
Programme Name: various 
Time/Date of airing: Each night 
Problem encountered: Guide data has the Adult Channel signing off at 4:00AM each morning, but the channel extended its broadcasting hours to 5:30AM months ago. The guide is basically missing the last hour and a half of programming each night.


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by TonyT _
> *Season Pass is not picking up any of the schedules. I've got 2 season passes - one without the word Championship and one with. If I "view upcoming progs" from the latter SP, then none for CH4 are listed, however if I search using browse by time, then I find them - and they are exactly the same name as my season pass !!*


 Yeah, for some reason, as well as an SP for 'World Rally', I have 2 SP's as, 'World Rally Championship'.  
1 SP has 3 upcoming episodes, and the other has none!


----------



## dmchapman

Postcode: CT19
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: CBeebies
Channel Number: 622 
Prog Name: Come Outside, Tikabilla + many others
Time/Date: all day every day.

The daya for Cbeebies appears to be getting worse and worse. I reported that "Come Outside" is repeated 3 times a day yet a season pass picks them all up a while back - nothing has changed on that.

The same problem is happening with "Tikabilla" and many other programs on CBeebies making it pretty useless using "save n episodes" at all on this channel.

Also, the episode descriptions for most of the programs are for the wrong episode. This is less serious for me however.

Can this please be sorted - it has never worked since CBeebies launched (> 1 yr) and recently it seems to have been getting worse and worse again after a slight improvement.

The correct listings are on the BBC website

The website also lists an episode of the TeleTubbies that airs at 6am on Saturday. This always seems to be missing on the Tivo data which seems to think that CBeebies begins at 6:40 on sat.

Thanks,

Darren - getting fed up with reporting this :-(


----------



## sanderton

Darren - it was my first post on this Forum a year ago, and it still hasn't been fixed.

Nor, despite commenting on a number of other issues, has Jim99 explained to us WHY it hasn't been fixed.

Jim, CBeebies and CBBC are, I believe, in the top 10 most watched channels. Digigide has the data correct. Radio Times has the data correct. Weve been reporting this problem ever since 2.5.5 made it a problem. _What is the problem!_ PLEASE tell us!!! The British Rail style silence on the cause of the problem is more irritating than the problem itself.


----------



## dmchapman

Yep - its the silence that is most annoying. Tivo CS just say that all they can do is email Tribune and suggest posting on here!

If there is a technical (or even a non technical) reason for the problems on this channel then fine but please tell us. I get the feeling that we are just being ignored.

I am getting fed up with having to prune the todo list so much defeating the whole idea! CBeebies should be an ideal TiVo channel - everything is repeated 3 times a day so plenty of chance to resolve conflict yet it remains one of the most broken channels in terms of guide data. Everyone except the tivo has the correct info. Its not as if the line up changes much!

Right, rant over for now. I need to go and prune my ToDo list again.

Darren


----------



## Jim99

Here's my answer. While the website is updated with episodic details, the schedules the BBC releases to us are not. We have asked them repeatedly for these details but they cannot meet our deadlines. We have also spoken to the person in charge of the website to try to get the info that way but after short periods of improved cooperation the info dries up.

We understand the repeating pattern but if we don't get episodics it does us no good.

We will continue to attempt to get details but I hope you can understand that it is not for lack of trying.

I will have the editor phone the usual suspects again today.


----------



## sanderton

Jim, in general we don't care about the actual episodes involved - these are programmes for under 5s!

If you could just set it up so that the three showings a day of each programme are marked with the same (random) episode code, but each days is marked with a different one, that would solve all our problems. Knowing that a particular episode has Jake and Bella performing a pantomime is not important; being able to set a Tweenies SP that records one episode a day, is!

BTW: Digiguide has episode data for CBeebies up to the 14th and generic after that. Is the problem that you are processing this data 21 days out with the satellite channels; would it be solved if you processed it 10 days out with the terrestrial channels?


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Here's my answer. While the website is updated with episodic details, the schedules the BBC releases to us are not. We have asked them repeatedly for these details but they cannot meet our deadlines. We have also spoken to the person in charge of the website to try to get the info that way but after short periods of improved cooperation the info dries up.
> *


Excellent. Thanks for the feedback. The details of the episodes is less important really.


> *
> We understand the repeating pattern but if we don't get episodics it does us no good.
> *


as sanderton suggests a random episode code would do. 


> *
> We will continue to attempt to get details but I hope you can understand that it is not for lack of trying.
> 
> I will have the editor phone the usual suspects again today.
> *


Thanks. I understand the problem now. The most frustrating thing is no feedback. Tivo say post here as they can't get any feedback. I post on here and little happens.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## sanderton

Could you use the same system you use to assign "todays date" as an episode name for some series? I presume this is automated somehow? Again, we're not going to mind if an episode shown two weeks ago gets recorded again because its been assigned a different episode name.


----------



## Jim99

We have episodics for all programmes but 4 (Come Outside, Bits and Bobs, Tikkabilla and one other which I've forgotten) for the standard BBC run of 14 days. The programmes which do not have details are listed like this on the official CBeebies schedule.

I am not ruling out the creation of "bogus" episodes but if these episodes are appearing in other guides I'd like to receive them as well.

We'll keep working on this. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *We have episodics for all programmes but 4 (Come Outside, Bits and Bobs, Tikkabilla and one other which I've forgotten) for the standard BBC run of 14 days. *


Guess which three shows are my kids' favourites. 

Cheers for the communication, Jim.


----------



## groovyclam

Some genre fixes:

"Two Fat Ladies" on UKFOOD currently has "Cookery", "DIY" and "Sitcom" genres - it should only have "Cookery".

"Sebastiaine", "Head On" and "Pink Narcissus" on FILM4X should all have the new "Lesbian and Gay" genre added.

I also want to say "thank you" to Jim who seems to have increased his input into this thread lately. The visible feedback is appreciated.


----------



## dmchapman

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *I also want to say "thank you" to Jim who seems to have increased his input into this thread lately. The visible feedback is appreciated. *


Indeed. Its nice to have a bit of feedback - even if it is "sorry, can't do anything about that"!

Cheers Jim. Your input is appreciated.

Darren


----------



## cwaring

Jim99. Seeing as we have your attention for a while 

This one has been bugging me and some others for ages:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=953759

WRT the "synopis" issue mentioned in the second paragraph. I have mentioned this a few times previously, to no avail.

Please take a look at the first post on this page and try and fix it!

Thanks


----------



## Adder

Here's my attempt at looking at the Sports/Motor Racing shows:

"DTM Racing" (MOTORS) - Motor Racing, Sports non-event - this is a Sports event, just ones that happened a while ago, but this year these will be live races so I think it warrants Sports event

"World of Outlaws" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"World Rally Championship" (Channel 4) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"World Rally Championships" (Channel 4) - should be "World Rally Championship" (no s)

"V8 Brutes" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"V8 Star Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"JGTC Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"Australian F3" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"Overdrive" (MOTORS) - Remove Motor Racing, add Motoring?

"Bathurst Replay" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"V8" (MOTORS) - add Sports Event 

"Formula Holden Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"Nations Cup Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"IRSI Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"Top 10" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"American LeMans Series" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"CART Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event. - This should probably also be called "Champ Car World Series" now. 

"Toyota Atlantic Racing Series" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

"V8 Supercars" (MOTORS) - add Sports Event 

"ASCAR Racing" (MOTORS) - remove Sports Non-Event, add Sports Event 

There's just a few to get started with. 

Thanks, for what you guys do Jim.


----------



## Adder

Listings Inaccuracy:

Provider: BSkyB UK
Postcode: BS7

Channel 416 EUROGB

Time of airing: 21/2 9.45pm

Name: "CART Racing"

- The CART series renamed itself over the winter a part of it's new marketing look can you call the programmes "Champ Car World Series" as this is what the series is now called, the official website is at www.champcarworldseries.com .

The description is also wrong, but probably not your fault:

"A preview of the upcoming CART FedEX Championship."

The series is now called, take a breath, 
"Bridgestone Presents the Champ Car World Series Powered by Ford"

It's like calling the Premier League the Carling Premiership still.  What is it Barclaycard now?

Eurosport have it correct in their internal listings?


----------



## mrtickle

I have two duplicate series called "CART Racing". At the same time as one of them is renamed, can the other one be deleted please?


----------



## Adder

More genres:

"WWE The Bottom Line" (SKYSPX) - Remove Sports Non-Event, Pro Wrestling will do. 

Ah, thats where the "British Touring Car Championship" (MOTORS) went, remove Motoring and Sports non-event, add Motor Racing and Sports event.

I wondered where it had gone. 

"CEV Racing" (MOTORS) , remove sports non-event add Sports event

"Le Mans Classics" (MOTORS) remove Motoring, add Motor Racing and Special. Sports non-event is justified here!

"NASCAR Busch Racing Series"(MOTORS) , remove sports non-event add Sports event

"Nissan World Racing Series"(MOTORS), remove Sports non-event, add Motor Racing, Sports event

"British Rally"(MOTORS), remove Sports non-event, add Motor Racing, Sports event

"Truck GP Racing"(MOTORS), remove Sports non-event and Motor Sport, add Motor Racing, Sports event

Is Motor Sport going to be one of those "dead categories".


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I have two duplicate series called "CART Racing". At the same time as one of them is renamed, can the other one be deleted please?  *


You also have two duplicate posts about it, too


----------



## Adder

Here's some more pro wrestling ones I've earthed up:

Celebrity Death Match (E4/MTVUK), remove wrestling, add pro wrestling.

WWE Heat (SKYSP1), remove wrestling and sports event, add Pro Wrestling

WWE Velocity (SKYSPX), remove sports non-event

WWE Smackdown! (SKYONE), remove sports non-event

WWE After Burn (SKYONE), remove sports non-event

That should leave "wrestling" for "real" wrestling now. Much better having them separated I think for both sides.

WWE RAW (SKYSP2), can we avoid having a different name for RAW every week? Can you kill this series and add the shows to WWE Late Night Raw?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Jim99. Seeing as we have your attention for a while
> 
> This one has been bugging me and some others for ages:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=953759
> 
> WRT the "synopis" issue mentioned in the second paragraph. I have mentioned this a few times previously, to no avail.
> 
> Please take a look at the first post on this page and try and fix it!
> 
> Thanks  *


Erm, that link points to:



> ST6
> Sky Digital
> E! Television
> 250
> 
> There are several programmes from the Golden Globe Awards scheduled for this sunday 19th January 2003, these are not listed on the Tivo listing for this channel.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Erm, that link points to:    *


Not when I click it it doesnt! It goes straight to the correct post; the first on on page 6 of this thread  Strange 

Anyway, here's a direct link then!
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=953759#post953759


----------



## mrtickle

(You can't describe "page X of a thread" and expect everyone to see the same, because we can all set our own personal "posts per page" values in the preferences. It's meaningless!)


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *(You can't describe "page X of a thread" and expect everyone to see the same, because we can all set our own personal "posts per page" values in the preferences. It's meaningless!) *


Oh. OK. Didn't know that  Could be why that link showed a different post for Stuart then?


----------



## SolidTechie

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *(You can't describe "page X of a thread" and expect everyone to see the same, because we can all set our own personal "posts per page" values in the preferences. It's meaningless!) *


Aren't you supposed to be able to reference a specific post by linking to it's post number (at the bottom right?)


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *Aren't you supposed to be able to reference a specific post by linking to it's post number (at the bottom right?) *


Yes. I did that the second time


----------



## Verne

Postcode: IP1 
Service Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Sky Sports 1 
Channel Number: 721
Programme Name: Goals On Sunday
Time/Date of airing: Every Sunday from 11.30-14.00 
Problem encountered: Season Pass not recording each week because the programme description is wrong. Lately it has had the same programme description of "FA Cup Special" each week and has not recorded because of the 28 day rule. 

Postcode: IP1 
Service Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Sky Sports 1 
Channel Number: 721
Programme Name: Ringside
Time/Date of airing: First shown every Thursday approx 21.00-22.00 and then repeated at various times
Problem encountered: Season Pass not recording each week because the programme description is wrong. The programme description is just "1997" each week and is not recorded because of the 28 day rule. This is a boxing magazine show that has highlights of recent fights.


----------



## SolidTechie

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Yes. I did that the second time  *


Mmm... and it didn't work (for me anyway) Clicking the (second version of the)link, shows the the post marked as being #81, which on my setup(board default I think) is at the top of page 3. The one I think you are probably referring to would be #101 from SJP? - this appears a little over half way down on the same page... so it looks like something's been <ahem> "optimised" somewhere!


----------



## digital_S

I have an SP for Baddiel and Skinner Unplanned, on ITV1, and it won't record the Wednesday showing, because I have V Graham Norton recording on C4.
As V Graham Norton finishes at 22:35, I set a manual recording for Baddiel and Skinner, to start straight after.
My query is, The Sunday repeat of Baddiel And Skinner, is picked up by my SP, even with 1st run only, I don't need it recorded! 
Why doesn't the Sunday showing come under the 28-day rule?


----------



## mrtickle

Radio 7 Listings - I only have placeholder blocks for this channel (BBCR7) after Sat 8th Feb 07:00. Sorry for the late report, I've only just noticed. I expect the BBC are late supplying data again?


----------



## sanderton

Postcode: BA4
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: DHEALTH
Programme: Taming Toddlers

This series is not marked as such, so cannot set season pass.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Oh. OK. Didn't know that  Could be why that link showed a different post for Stuart then? *


Ah, yes. I have mine set to 40 per page.


----------



## Jim99

Re: BBCR7:

Yep, late again. Schedule arrived (and was entered) yesterday. Should be with users soon.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## mrtickle

Cool, ta


----------



## groovyclam

Genre Fixes:

"Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown" on FILM4W - Add "Spanish"

"High Heels" on SKYCN2 - Add "Spanish"

"The Law of Desire" on FILM4X - Add "Spanish", Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"Will and Grace" on LIVING - Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"Art Attack" on DISNEY and DISNEY1 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Children", Add "Arts and Crafts"

"Ralph Fiennes: Blood Ties" on PERF - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Biopic", Add "Documentary"

"Scrapheap Challenge" on DISCOV and DISC1 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "DIY"

"Outthere" on FIVE - Remove "Fine Arts", Remove "Chat Show", Remove "Variety", Add "Science Fiction", Add "Horror", Add "Fantasy"

"Smart on the Road" on BBC2 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Children", Add "Home Improvement", Add "DIY"

"Joy of Painting" on DHL - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Arts and Crafts"

"Lend Me Your Ears" on BBCR4FM - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "History", Add "Documentary"

"Wayang Golek: Puppeteers of West Java" on BBC2 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Theatre", Add "Music"

"The Next Best Thing" on SKYPR2 - Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"The Gay Men's Guide to Safer Sex" on SPICEUK - Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"Before Night Falls" on SKYPRW - Add "Gay and Lesbian", Add "Biopic"

"Prick Up Your Ears" on FILMFOUR - Add "Gay and Lesbian", Add "Biopic"

"The Velocity of Gary" on SKYPR2, SKYPR3, SKYPR4 - Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"Hedwig and the Angry Inch" on SKYPR - Add "Gay and Lesbian"

"The Broken Hearts Club" on SKYPR - Add "Gay and Lesbian"




Request for new genres:

Arts/Literary - there are many programmes to do with books, poetry and the spoken word or reviews of such genres on UK TV and Radio - at the moment these are lumped under "Fine Arts" which is too broad a catch all.

Film/Foreign Language - for any non-English film that does not fall into the "French" or "Spanish" categories.


Request for genre rename:

Can "Biopic" be renamed "Biography"
"Biopic" is confusing - is this meant to mean a "true" documentary or a "dramatised documentary" ? To UK people "Biopic" always inferrs a "dramatised documentary". If "Biopic" was changed to "Biography" this would mean a "true" documentary. If the programme was a docudrama then the "Biography" genre could be placed with the "Drama" ( or "Docudrama" ) genre to clarify the issue.


----------



## sanderton

> Scrapheap Challenge" on DISCOV and DISC1 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "DIY"


----------



## Bones

Not sure if I should still be posting these here, as TiVo CS have just informed me that the preferred method of reporting schedule errors is to call them  In fact, the representitive went on to say that he's not allowed to discuss this forum, and later said "We don't monitor the forums"!! So, (in light of jim99) someone's not communicating... ?!

Anyway, I have the following schedule errors:

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital

Eurosport GB (412), 4 Feb 03 @ 1230
TiVo thought it was "Motorcycle Racing"
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) "Live Alpine Skiing"

VH1 (443), 5 Feb 03 @ 2100
TiVo thought it was "Behind The Music : 1981"
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) "Ozzy Ozbourne : Behind The Music"


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Bones _
> *Not sure if I should still be posting these here, as TiVo CS have just informed me that the preferred method of reporting schedule errors is to call them  In fact, the representitive went on to say that he's not allowed to discuss this forum, and later said "We don't monitor the forums"!! So, (in light of jim99) someone's not communicating... ?! *


 The official way is via TiVo CS and TiVo do NOT monitor this thread.

However, Tribune do monitor this thread (unofficially but regularly) and reporting here is the quickest method.


----------



## Bones

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The official way is via TiVo CS and TiVo do NOT monitor this thread.
> 
> However, Tribune do monitor this thread (unofficially but regularly) and reporting here is the quickest method. *


Ah, thanks for that. It makes sense now 

I shall continue to use the forum. (It's easier than waiting in a que for CS anyway...!)


----------



## Jim99

Bones,

We (Tribune) do monitor the forum and I appreciate your feedback. I will have someone look into your issues and hopefully we can prevent such errors from happening again.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky
Channel: 181 Travel Channel
Time: 6th Frb 07:00
Problem:

TiVo thought there was an hour long documentary "Secret world of theme parks" showing - instead it recorded an hour of blue screen and a banner saying "..programmes start at 12.00pm". Oops.

Had a bit more of a look... seems like Travel Channel (181) is on air from 12pm until 1am and Travel Channel 2 (182) is on between 7am and 12pm. TiVo seems to have the full schedule on both channels.


----------



## trevor.appleton

Haven't got my Tivo yet (comes on Tues now). When Tivo suggests programmes to record is it smart enough to know which satelltie channels you are subscribed to and not offer those channels?


----------



## Jim99

Re: Travel

A few users have made similar comments. We've tried to obtain an accurate schedule for Travel Channel but nothing has been forthcoming. We will keep trying and hopefully we'll have something in a few days.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## 10203

Cool, thanks


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by trevor.appleton _
> *Haven't got my Tivo yet (comes on Tues now). When Tivo suggests programmes to record is it smart enough to know which satelltie channels you are subscribed to and not offer those channels? *


It gives you a complete list of channels and you pick the ones you sub to. But this is OT for this thread.


----------



## Ashley

> _Originally posted by trevor.appleton _
> *Haven't got my Tivo yet (comes on Tues now). When Tivo suggests programmes to record is it smart enough to know which satelltie channels you are subscribed to and not offer those channels? *


You can go thru' all the channels that TiVo thinks you can receive and select the actual channels that you actually receive.


----------



## Azrikam

> _Originally posted by Azrikam _
> *Postcode: W10
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Playboy/Adult
> Channel Number: 968
> Programme Name: various
> Time/Date of airing: Each night
> Problem encountered: Guide data has the Adult Channel signing off at 4:00AM each morning, but the channel extended its broadcasting hours to 5:30AM months ago. The guide is basically missing the last hour and a half of programming each night. *


This has been fixed now... and fast too! I'm sure all the pervs appreciate it. :up:


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Azrikam _
> *This has been fixed now... and fast too! I'm sure all the pervs appreciate it. :up: *


But TiVo can't record the porn channels (they need your PIN to be entered, so I'm told ).


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: E! Entertaiment
Number: 250
Time: weekend various
Problem: I have noticed the Saturdays and Sundays so far downloaded all have holes (to be announced) in the schedules.
I reported this for last weekend which was fixed but all subsequent weekends are affected also.


----------



## Azrikam

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *But TiVo can't record the porn channels (they need your PIN to be entered, so I'm told ). *


Mine doesn't have a problem with it. I'm a subscriber, though. You probably couldn't record the one-off nightly stuff without setting up your PIN at the beginning of the night. I used to get PIN prompts every time I jumped to Playboy/Adult (a real hassle, indeed), but a recent Sky EPG upgrade sorted this out. Now, I think you only get a new prompt when you reboot.


----------



## Jim99

E! only releases their schedule for the week we are living in. That is why there are so many TBAs for future weeks. We have contacted this service but have received no answers.

We compared the UK schedule to the domestic US schedule and unfortunately they are not similar in any way.

Hopefully, we can get something more complete in the future.

This would be an easy one for us, all of their programming originates in the US and is currently in our database. If only they would release their schedules....


----------



## groovyclam

Jim - can you clarify some questions about genres;

1) Are the same subgenres under a main genre the "same" genre i.e. Will a wishlist for "Film/Spanish" find the same programmes as a wishlist for "Interests/Spanish" if the programmes have the "Spanish" genre - or are "Film/Spanish" and "Interests/Spanish" two different genres altogether ?

2) If you guys correct a genre for a programme, will the correction only show up in future episodes entered *after* the correction took place or would we see retro-corrections appearing for episodes already in listings sent to our TiVo's but not yet screened ?


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: Sky One (and probably Sky One Mix)
Number: 106 (& 107)
Programme: Enterprise
Time: Mondays (and Tuesdays) at 8pm

The episodes for the w/c Feb 24th seem to be a repeat of the data from the previous week (w/c Feb 17th). By the looks of the episode guide sites this looks to be the most likely explanation as there does not seem to be any 2 parters coming up.


----------



## Jim99

Re: Genres

#1) I can't speak on the ins and outs of TiVo's logic. That question would be best answered by TiVoRich (not being evasive, just not 100% sure of the answer.

#2) Once the genre is changed and the show level, the change is applied to all episodes (future and past) in our database.

Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## Adder

Platform: BSkyB UK
Postcode: BS7

Programme: CART Racing

Channels: EUROGB MOTORS

Times: Various

Thanks for changing all the genres on Motors from earlier, I think there are a few I didn't spot that need changing, but I'll take a look at those in a while.

Thanks also for deleting the duplicate "CART Racing" series, but please can you rename the series "Champ Car World Series" as this is what the series is now called, see http://www.champcarworldseries.com for more information.

Also on a Motor Racing note:

Platform: BSkyB UK
Postcode: BS7

Channel: FIVE

Name: "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing"

Time: 18/2 1.25 am

This is an orphaned series, this should belong in the already created series:
"NASCAR Busch Racing Series"

Thanks.


----------



## digital_S

Postcode: CT2
Service Provider: Freeview 
Channel Name: BBC News 24 
Channel Number: 40 
Programme Name: Talking Movies 
Date/Time of Airing: Saturdays @ 5:30am, 3:30pm and 10:30pm. Sundays @ 3:30am.
Problem Encountered: Most of these are repeats, so they should be in the 28-day rule!


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky
Channel: Granada plus
118
Date: Saturdays 7.30am
Problem: Three up Two down has a genre of sitcom yet a wishlist of comedy (of which sitcom is a sub genre) does not find it.
Probably needs comedy genre adding to this prog.


----------



## sanderton

Provider: All
Channel: C4
Date: every day this week
Programme: Hajj: The greatest Journey on earth

This is a series of short programmes, one a day. It is not set up as a series so cannot set season pass.


----------



## csansbury

Postcode: AB10 
Provider: Sky 
Channel: BBC1SCO / BBC2SCO
101 
Date: Various
Programme: Sportscene
Problem: Incorrectly labelled as sports talk / chat show. This is usually live football, live international football or highlights, and should be labelled accordingly. It is sometimes sports talk, but not usually.


----------



## bduguid

Just a quick note to say "many thanks" to whoever at Tribune read my recent request for category alterations and sorted them all out! It's much appreciated and does make a big difference to those of us who use the TiVo wishlist functionality.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *Jim - can you clarify some questions about genres;
> 
> 1) Are the same subgenres under a main genre the "same" genre
> *


I think I can guess at this - answer is yes. "Films" and "interests" are just groupings used for convenience. "Spanish" is genre ID 99 and is the same ID everywhere it appears.



> *
> i.e. Will a wishlist for "Film/Spanish" find the same programmes as a wishlist for "Interests/Spanish" if the programmes have the "Spanish" genre - or are "Film/Spanish" and "Interests/Spanish" two different genres altogether ?
> *


However, the groupings have IDs too (eg Films=1006, Interests=1000). Perhaps wishlists use both the grouping and the genre - but this would only work if the guide data contained both. I don't think that the group is stored. I can't check from here what is stored alongside each programme, but I *think* only the genres are stored.

When you look at a programme details screen, underneath the time/date/ on the right does it say "Film/Spanish" or just "Spanish"?

Does a "Search by Title" for Film/Spanish find the same list of titles as Interests/Spanish - I think that it will? If so then a wishlist should behave the same.

HTH


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel : Reality TV (241)
Mon 27 Jan 03 @ 00:50
TiVo thought "World Deadliest Storms" was showing.
Actually aired (and shown correctly on Sky EPG) was "Criminal Minds" (finishing at 00:55) followed by "Sky Action Videos".


----------



## groovyclam

> When you look at a programme details screen, underneath the time/date/ on the right does it say "Film/Spanish" or just "Spanish"?


Well, at the moment, Tribune haven't marked anything as "Spanish" ( Film, Interest or whatever ).

I just picked "Spanish" for argument's sake since I noticed it appeared under both "Film" and "Interests"



> Perhaps wishlists use both the grouping and the genre - but this would only work if the guide data contained both. I don't think that the group is stored. I can't check from here what is stored alongside each programme, but I *think* only the genres are stored.


Surely groupings must be stored somewhere in the programme info - otherwise how could you specify just "Films" ( without a sub-genre ) in a titlesearch or category wishlist
?

If Tribune do the category changes I requested a while ago, and put the "Spanish" genres I asked for in, then we can check this but in the meantime isn't there another subgenre that we can check that *is* currently being used in some programmes and appears under two group types ?

( I'm surprised this question hasn't come up before ! )


----------



## arndale

I noticed an earlier post about the Travel Channel starting at 12.00 but the listings starting earlier. I sent an e-mail to them. I thought it may be of some interest to those, (like me), who have record blue screens on it before:

Hello there,

Many thanks for your e-mail. 

Further to your e-mail, I can confirm that Travel Channel begins broadcasting at midday on Sky Digital channel 181. Before midday, we now broadcast Travel Deals Direct on channel 182. 

We are currently working to rectify the inconsistencies in the published listings, and those on our website, and we do apologise for any inconvenience in the interim period.

Kind regards,

Esther Pye
Marketing Executive
Travel Channel


----------



## SimonG

Postcode : RH10
Service Provider : Sky Digital 
Channel : QVC (630) 
Times: All



Programme data is missing completely for this channel. This happens every copuple of weeks and I have to 'phone CS. It is missing now.


----------



## B33K34

BBCChoice/BBC Three
Multiple programmes - including: 3 Non Blondes, Monkey Dust. 
No episode information so that Season Passes pick up the same edition of the show > once.


----------



## nickchristie

Postcode: W13
Provider: NTL Digital ex-CWC
Channel: Discovery Wings, 805
Date: Friday 14/2 and Friday 21/2
Programme: Celebrity Wings

Shown each Friday at 18:30, repeated at 21:30 (Fri) and 00:30 (Sat).
No programme details for the first two showings, but third showing is correct. Since episode data is not correct, not obeying 28-day rule.
NB: Programme schedule on Discovery Wings website has 'No programme details' for most of Fri 14/2 and 21/2 (despite advertising this programme on the very same page), so this may be their fault.

Nick


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *Well, at the moment, Tribune haven't marked anything as "Spanish" ( Film, Interest or whatever ).*


 It may be that it is used on TVE Internacional - which possibly is not on your platform.

You TiVo will only contain programme details for the channels on your selected platform.


----------



## mrtickle

I've just tried this with "chat show" using search by title/daytime/chat show. It returned a list with the first one "analysis" on Radio 4. The tivo UI shows this as just the genre "chat show" - so does tivoweb.

But! Browsing the MFS object in tivoweb, it contains
106 (genre "chat show"), 1003 (group "Daytime"), 1010 (group "chat shows"). So, it seems that the groups are indeed stored with the programme data - or at least they can be - but they are not displayed.
link: http://tivo/object/501147/-1 for people with tivoweb.

The same programme is found if you do a title search for the group "chat shows" with no sub-genre, even though "chat show" is NOT in that group! This suggests to me it found it via the group code 1010. And, if you search Educational/Chat show it finds it again - even though group 1012 (Educational) isn't in the data for that programme - so it finds it via the genre. So I was wrong before, the groups aren't just for convenience they can be used in the data too.

HTH!

ps I have no matches for Spanish in my Sky lineup either


----------



## manolan

I assume Spanish is more of interest in the US, where Spanish is the second language in many places (actually the first in some) and there are whole Spanish language channels.


----------



## mrtickle

Yep. I think French and Spanish at the only languages, as commonly found on R1 DVDs - the only UK language available is English.


----------



## pauldoc

Hollyoaks

Hi all,

This by request of my daughter ...

The Hollyoaks omnibus on Sundays seems to be in two versions: the normal one on C4 terrestrial, and one with a signing lady for the deaf on C4 via Freeview.

TiVo, of course, will always record from Freeview.

Other than unticking C4 (cab) in "Channels You Receive" and ticking C4 (aer) instead, is there any way to get it to record the non-signed version? The signing lady is driving my daughter mad! (I don't want to tick/untick, because then it'll record everything from C4 (aer) and I want most C4 recordings to be in widescreen, thus need them via Freeview.)

Also I note I have two BBC2s -- two copies of every BBC2 program in the guide data, for example. How does that come about? It would actually be useful if C4 was like that.

Any ideas?


----------



## sanderton

The freeview version on DTT should be identical to the terrestrial, is it possible a signed version is broadcast late at night and TiVo is be picking up that one?

You must have both versions of BBC 2 selected in Channels I Recieve?


----------



## Paj

It's worth noting that, even if you did have both versions of channel 4 in your lineup, TiVo would plump for the higher channel number (which presumably would be Freeview). You cannot tell it to record from terrestrial without removing the other channel from the lineup (that's in the FAQ).

But I tend to share Stuart's confusion that the Freeview showing should be different to a terrestrial episode shown at the same time.


----------



## kitschcamp

No confussion at all - the channels on digital tv has a legal requirement to broadcast a certain percentage of programs each week that are signed. 

This obligation only exists for digital terrestrial. Sometimes, for broadcasting ease, the same is broadcast on satellite and cable. The version on analogue is usually not signed.

A few years back there was a huge stink with UK Gold broadcasting Blakes 7 and UK Gold with the "flappy arm woman" in the corner every Saturday and Sunday to the point where it was moved to Neighbours instead.


----------



## cwaring

I noticed that the standard RF (ie non-DTT) version of five had signing on the lunch-time repeat of "Family Affairs" yesterday.


----------



## pauldoc

Yes, I do have both versions of BBC2 (BBC2 and BBC2 London) ticked. I realised that must be it as soon as I'd posted. Obvious, of course. I guess the difference is that sometimes there are "Regional Programmes" which might vary between the two channels? I think I'll untick one of them, thanks.

Pretty sure that Hollyoaks broadcast at the same time on Sunday morning does vary between analogue and DTT -- one signed, one not.


----------



## sanderton

Learn something new every day!

It would be a useful feature for the future (!) for TiVo to know about signed stuff so that people who are deaf could choose to prefer that version, and those who aren't could avoid it!

(I find on some signed programmes, you can use the TV's zoom function to largely remove the person).


----------



## pauldoc

> It would be a useful feature for the future (!) for TiVo to know about signed stuff so that people who are deaf could choose to prefer that version, and those who aren't could avoid it!


Yes indeed.

I'll try the zoom trick, thanks.


----------



## pauldoc

> TiVo would plump for the higher channel number (which presumably would be Freeview)


I thought that had changed in 2.5.5 and it now preferred digital over analogue, regardless of channel number?

C4 DTT is on 4, C4 analogue is on (from memory) 30.


----------



## sanderton

I think it prefers the SCART input over RF, regardless of number.


----------



## bobnick

The problem with Tribune is that it only has one description for each programme - even if the episodes are broadcast slightly diferently.
This means when the BBC broadcast a show twice on dtt, once signed, once unsigned, then tribune has to give both showings the same description. Many's a time I've sat down to watch a programme with [signing] in the description, only to find it was just the normal plain episode.
Last night I was watching a programme on BBC 3 that tivo had described as 'BBC 3 on BBC1', which is another sign of the problem.

Channel 4 always show signing on the hollyoaks dtt omnibus; it's nice to see a broadcaster taking its obligations seriously, rather than shunting the programmes off to the middle of the night. Likewise with News 24 at 1pm.


----------



## Paj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I think it prefers the SCART input over RF, regardless of number. *


That's right. I was assuming we all have similar numbering, which of course we don't.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *The problem with Tribune is that it only has one description for each programme - even if the episodes are broadcast slightly diferently.
> This means when the BBC broadcast a show twice on dtt, once signed, once unsigned, then tribune has to give both showings the same description. Many's a time I've sat down to watch a programme with [signing] in the description, only to find it was just the normal plain episode.
> *


Yes. It's a bit of a can of worms - how should this work with the 28-day rule, for example. Do we want the signed showing to be treated as a different "episode", so that tivo tries to record both of them? And possibly prevent something else being recorded? (this would be the ONLY way in the current design for the signed and unsigned showings to be marked as different - either as text or flags [if flags were added and a software upgrade done])

Or do we want them both to be treated as the same "episode", and not be bothered whether we end up with a recording of the signed version or a recording of the normal version, depending on other clashes?

In some ways the two broadcasts are different, in other ways they are the same... big problem!

At the moment this only affects a few of my own programmes (Panorama, Horizon etc). I find the repeats in the middle of the night useful to get around clashes, even though they are signed, and as they are not drama I'm happy that they are treated as duplicates. But I might feel the opposite for other series! Not easy.


----------



## bobnick

Well, I think most people would be fairly happy for everything to have the same ID code (I don't want two copies of the same programme being recorded each week), but if Tribune fixed the problem of having one description for every showing of an epiosde, wishlists could be used for people who only wanted signed programmes, and those who didn't want any at all.

Also, how many descriptions have 'Another chance to see...' on the first showing of the programme? If there can only be one description per episode, would it not be best to have the first show's description as opposed to the last showing? That way we don't get the [signing] description on shows that don't have it, and shows that do have signing will not have [not signed] on it, so it'd be correct there too.


----------



## AMc

Hollyoaks recorder - I believe if you set a manual recording on C4 Aerial for Holyoaks i.e. explicitly select it in the LiveTV guide and tell it to record it that will override the SCART over RF. I'm pretty sure I've done this by accident and been puzzled by RF recordings of one offs.
Failing that a timed manual recording on C4 Aerial might work. 

I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Well, I think most people would be fairly happy for everything to have the same ID code (I don't want two copies of the same programme being recorded each week), but if Tribune fixed the problem of having one description for every showing of an epiosde, wishlists could be used for people who only wanted signed programmes, and those who didn't want any at all.
> 
> Also, how many descriptions have 'Another chance to see...' on the first showing of the programme? If there can only be one description per episode, would it not be best to have the first show's description as opposed to the last showing? That way we don't get the [signing] description on shows that don't have it, and shows that do have signing will not have [not signed] on it, so it'd be correct there too. *


AFAIK, the decriptions are intimately linked to the episode IDson a one-to-one mapping - ie, the description is simply looked up in a DB from the ID, so it is impossible to have the same ID and two decriptions. Series IDs certainly work like that.

I'm guessing that the "repeat" description is the one that shows as it has overwritten the original entry in the DB!

Re: signing, what is needed is a flag for "Signed" which sit alongside the episode ID. In the SP setup you would then have options to Record Only Signed/Never record Signed/Prefer Signed/Prefer Non-Signed/Not bothered and when the scheduler runs it could look for alternative Signed/Non-Signed showings and schedule according to preference.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> I'm guessing that the "repeat" description is the one that shows as it has overwritten the original entry in the DB! *


Yep, I think that's right; and i think it would be better to keep the original descrption, rather than overwrite it (see my above message!)


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Platform: BSkyB UK
> Postcode: BS7
> 
> Channel: FIVE
> 
> Name: "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing"
> 
> Time: 18/2 1.25 am
> 
> This is an orphaned series, this should belong in the already created series:
> "NASCAR Busch Racing Series"
> 
> Thanks. *


The show is now called "NASCAR Busch Racing Series", *BUT* it does NOT appear in a "View Upcoming Episodes" and I still have a "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing" in "Search by title" that causes an "Internal Error" when I try and view its details.

"An internal error occurred."

"The error occurred in the FindActions context."
"Error code: UpdateData failed after surf"

Can someone else check this?


----------



## Adder

I have forced another daily call and it seems to have fixed the issue with the above post.


I now have spotted a new problem though:

Platform: BSkyB

Postcode: BS7

Channel: 416 MOTORS

Problem:

From 7am this Saturday 15/2 the TiVo listings bare no resemblence to those on the Motors TV website, those times advertised by the TV channel itself, those on the Sky EPG or Digiguide. All of the other sources agree on the same schedule.

Can this be checked out as there are only 2 days of correct listings left?


----------



## pauldoc

> Hollyoaks recorder - I believe if you ... explicitly select it in the LiveTV guide and tell it to record it that will override the SCART over RF.
> 
> Failing that a timed manual recording on C4 Aerial might work.


Thanks, I'll try those and report back. Not optimistic though -- selecting from "live guide", channel 30, and then checking in "to do" shows that it's planning to record it from channel 4 ...


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: DHL and DHL+1
Channel Number: 133 and 134
Programme Name: Late-Night Poker
Time/Date of airing: Saturday March 1st at 11pm and midnight.

The big, £45k hour'an'a'half, final game is not being picked up by the weekly "heats" season pass, possibly because it has a different programme title. Noticed this yesterday so apologies if it was corrected last night.

Gary will not be happy if he misses the final so be warned


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Yep, I think that's right; and i think it would be better to keep the original descrption, rather than overwrite it (see my above message!) *


The only prob is that the first episode of every series would be "New Series" for all time!


----------



## B33K34

Postcode: SW2
Service Provider: NTL CoCo
Channel Name: itv
Channel Number: 3
Programme Name: Re-living Michael Jackson 
Time/Date of airing: 12/2/03 7pm

anyone know what happened here - it was in my tv guide, on Tivo's guide and i thought it was trailed as well but Ananova now shows ep1 of Facelift diaries in that slot, which is what TiVo recorded.


----------



## Paj

Well, it was nearly right, then!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *AFAIK, the decriptions are intimately linked to the episode IDson a one-to-one mapping - ie, the description is simply looked up in a DB from the ID, so it is impossible to have the same ID and two decriptions. Series IDs certainly work like that.
> *


I think that the case too.



> *
> I'm guessing that the "repeat" description is the one that shows as it has overwritten the original entry in the DB!
> *


Yep. This used to happen with Corrie on itv1/2. the episode descriptions had something like "shown on ITV1 last Wednesday", intended for the ITV2 repeats, but this then appears in all showings of that episode - including the original on itv1. If ITV send the data in that format, whichever descriptions is imported last seems to overwrite the earlier one. But I'd rather that than have them being split into two episodes!



> *
> Re: signing, what is needed is a flag for "Signed" which sit alongside the episode ID. In the SP setup you would then have options to Record Only Signed/Never record Signed/Prefer Signed/Prefer Non-Signed/Not bothered and when the scheduler runs it could look for alternative Signed/Non-Signed showings and schedule according to preference. *


Yep. A major change though (database and software) The existing flags (CC, subtitles, Stereo, etc) are probably all set for the episode once, like the description. It would need flags per broadcast of each episode. One for the future, especially if TiVo get serious about the rest of Europe with multiple languages/subtitling of programmes.


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by B33K34 _
> *
> Programme Name: Re-living Michael Jackson
> Time/Date of airing: 12/2/03 7pm
> 
> anyone know what happened here. *


Late programme change - appeared in the Radio Times email yesterday.


----------



## cwaring

Radio Times has been told of some schedule changes that we thought you might like to know about. The changes are for Friday 14 to Tuesday 18 February on various channels.
______________________________________________

FRIDAY 14 FEBRUARY

BBC2 afternoon schedule changes

1:00pm Ski Sunday Special - as billed
1:50pm Film: The Americano
3:15pm News Special: Iraq Crisis
4:30pm Ready Steady Cook - as billed

Living Famously: Marlene Dietrich will now be shown on 17 February and Rancho Notorious on 11 March.
______________________________________________

BBC2 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

10:30pm Newsnight - as scheduled
11:10pm Newsnight Review - was 11:00pm
11:45pm A Simple Twist of Fate - was 11:35pm
1:25am Buffy the Vampire Slayer - was 1:15am
2:05am Ceefax Pages
3:00am BBC Learning Zone: National Test Revision - as scheduled

Please note that BBC2 Wales is not affected by these changes. 
__________________________________________

BBC1 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

12:10am Six Nations Preview - as scheduled
12:45am BBC3 Zone: 3 Non-Blondes - was 12:40am
1:20am Film: Carry on Loving - was 1:25am
2:45am BBC News 24 - was 2:50am

Please note that BBC1 Wales is not affected by these changes.
______________________________________________

ITV1 Ulster evening schedule changes

9:00pm Kelly: St Valentine's Day Special - now 60 minutes long
10:00pm The Way They Were
11:00pm ITV Weekend News

Tarrant on TV 2003 at 10:30pm will no longer be showing.
______________________________________________

Channel 4 evening schedule changes

7:00pm Channel 4 News 
7:50pm Hajj: the Greatest Trip on Earth

Unreported World at 7:20pm will no longer be showing.
______________________________________________

SATURDAY 15 FEBRUARY

BBC1 time changes

6:05pm BBC News - extended by five minutes
6:30pm Total Comic Relief - was 6:25pm
7:30pm EastEnders - Mark Fowler's Story - was 7:25pm
8:10pm The National Lottery - Jet Set - was 8:05pm
8:45pm Casualty: Hitting Home - was 8:40pm
9:35pm BBC News - was 9:30pm
9:55pm The Truman Show - was - 9:50pm
11:30pm Match of the Day - was 11:25pm
12:30am Sling Blade - was 12:25am
2:35am They Think It's All Over - was 2:30am 
3:05am A Question of Sport - was 3:00am
3:35am Patrick Kielty Almost Live - was 3:30am
4:15am Top of the Pops - was 4:10am
4:45am Joins BBC News 24 - was 4:40am
_____________________________________________

Channel 4 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

12:40am V Graham Norton - Look Back - was 12:35am
1:40am Meet the Magoons - was 1:35am 
2:00am In the Bleak Midwinter - as scheduled
3:40am Drifting - was 3:35am
3:50am For Your Love: the Girl Most Likely to...
3:55am Still Life - a Shooting Gallery short
4:10am For Your Love: the Girl Most Likely to...
4:35am For Your Love: the Ex-Files - was 4:10am
5:00am Zen and the Art of Landscaping

For Your Love: the Trouble with Angels will no longer be showing.
______________________________________________

SUNDAY 16 FEBRUARY

There are no major schedule changes for Sunday 16 February.
_______________________________________________

MONDAY 17 FEBRUARY

Sky 1 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

2:40am Time Gentlemen Please: a Woman's Place - replaces The Villa
3:05am Time Gentlemen Please: Never Confused
3:30am Time Gentlemen Please: Hoppy Birthday
3:55am Crash Palace - was 3:30am
4:20am Hotter Sex - was 3:55am
5:10am Guilty! - as scheduled

Dirty Money at 4:45am will no longer be showing.
____________________________________________

TUESDAY 18 FEBRUARY

ITV1 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

2:05am Champions' League: Bayer Leverkusen v Newcastle United - as scheduled
3:40am World Sport - was 3:45am
4:10am ITV Nightscreen - was 4:15am
5:30am ITV Morning News - as scheduled
______________________________________________

Sky 1 late-night/early-morning schedule changes

2:40am Time Gentlemen Please: Monkey's Uncle - replaces The Villa
3:05am Time Gentlemen Please: King Barstewards
3:30am Time Gentlemen Please: Date with Destiny
3:55am Crash Palace - was 3:30am
4:20am Police Videos - was 3:55am
5:10am Guilty! - as scheduled

Dirty Money at 4:45am will no longer be showing.
______________________________________________

Kind regards,

Radio Times
http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/


----------



## Adder

*Still no MOTORS listings* 

Platform: BSkyB UK

Channel 416 MOTORS

Time: 7am Sat 15/2 onwards

Programmes: *_ALL_*

I posted this much earlier, from 7am tomorrow morning Motors TV listings are entirely wrong. Please, please, please, please get some correct listings!

Correct listings example here:

http://www.motorstv.com/index3.php3?inc=http://www.motorstv.com/grille.php3?epok_act=1045263600


----------



## Jim99

Re: Motors

I'd just like to quickly say that your post has not gone unnoticed. I have been in contact with the agency responsible for producing the listings for Motors and they still have not provided us with anything past today. I am very sorry for this problem as I understand how popular this channel (and motorsports in general) are with TiVo users. I am hopeful that this problem will be rectifed soon.

Thank you for your continued patience.


>>Result. Just heard that Motors schedules are on the way. We will get this updated ASAP.


----------



## Adder

Thanks for your note Jim, Motors NASCAR Busch coverage starts this week and the motor sport season is about to kick into action.


----------



## Jim99

See my edited post, we should have the correct listings soon.

No need to remind me about NASCAR, its all over the news here. I don't fancy stock car racing myself but my fiancee's parents live about 35 miles from Daytona.


----------



## Adder

YAY! Thanks very much Jim! It is hugely appreciated, most of my recordings and suggestions come from Motors.


----------



## Jim99

Schedule received through 15 March. We'll get it in as quickly as we can.


----------



## sjp

Stargate SG-1
Current season showing on Sky One

Actor info for new chap (Corin Nemec) missing from data - Current season due to finish soon, inclusion of Corin Nemec in actor list would allow a keyword wishlist including his name to help thin out all the previous seasons currently re-running.

tia


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Stargate SG-1
> Current season showing on Sky One
> 
> Actor info for new chap (Corin Nemec) missing from data - Current season due to finish soon, inclusion of Corin Nemec in actor list would allow a keyword wishlist including his name to help thin out all the previous seasons currently re-running.
> 
> tia *


As Sky One will be re-running this newest Season immediately after the S5 week-day re-runs, sorting this ASAP would be good


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: E Entertainment 
Number: 250
Date: Weekend various 
Problem: This channel still has a problem with many gaps in the weekend listings for this week and future weeks.


----------



## ramma

Platform: BSkyB UK 

Channel 127 Paramount 
Date: too often 
Programmes: The Micallef Programme & Shock Jock, 3rd rock from the sun. 

I have a season pass for the above shows and mainly at the weekends but sometimes during the week as well, its hit and miss if it records TMP & SJ sometimes thinking that one program is the other. 

Third Rock doesnt record if ive got the first run only setting but it used to work. The only way to get it to record the first showing is by using the first run and repeat option thus recording both showings. I have noticed that generic data is being used for all episodes at the moment.


----------



## gregh

I hope this hasn't been discussed recently, I've been out of the country, and set Tivo up to record 24 from BBC choice using a SP. I'm just back and it doesn't appear to have recorded the 1st episode, but I've manually fixed that (assuming episode one of the new series is Day 2: 8-9am).

Now on the 23/2 at 10:40pm on BBC3 it shows the program title as 10:00am-11:00am which I assume is the 3rd episode of the new series, however the SP isn't picking it up to record.

This is on Sky Digital.

regards

Greg


----------



## mrtickle

Yes - that's one of the errors I spotted too.

All of the errors I can find this week relate to data supplied by the BBC.

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Three (BBC2)
Channel Number: 160
Programme Name: 24
Time/Date of airing: Sun 23rd Feb 22:40

This has the episode title, ep number, and *UK OAD* (so FRO won't work!) of the 11th episode of season 1, "10:00AM - 11:00AM" instead of the 3rd episode of season 2, "Day 2: 10:00AM - 11:00AM". I haven't check the synopsis, and I'm not going to as it probably contains spoilers (they did last time), but I suspect that's wrong too.

(Very disappointed that 24 still doesn't use the 24 hour clock! but I know this isn't Tribune's fault!)

--------------

Previously reported Dec 2002, not fixed 

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID), BBC Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: (102, 960, 961, 962)
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of airing: Tue 18th Feb 00:00

I have a season pass set up last year (http://tivo/series/334184 on tivoweb).
"Room 101", the same series, has been put into the wrong series id (http://tivo/series/40796) for both BBC2 and Radio 7.
Please fix and put back in the original SP!

--------------
Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Two (BBC2, BBC2SCD, BBC2WD, BBC2NID), BBC One (BBC1), BBC Four (BBC4), UK Horizons (UKHRZ), UK Horizons+1 (UKHRZ1)
Channel Number: (102, 960, 961, 962), 101, 161, 564, 565
Programme Name: Horizon
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 21:00 BBC2, re-run the following Wed 02:20ish BBC1

The series IDs used for season passes have gone wrong again! 

The correct original series ID is 3292 - http://tivo/series/3292 on tivoweb. At present only the BBC1 re-runs are present in this group.

The BBC2 First Runs have been split off into a new rogue series ID, 666108 (http://tivo/series/666108). Please can these be put back into the original SP?

Why does this keep happening over and over  

2nd problem - there is no episodic guide data for the BBC1 re-runs.

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Four (BBC4)
Channel Number: 161
Programme Name: The DVD Collection
Time/Date of airing: Fridays 20:30, re-run Saturdays 00:00, 22:35

Episode data for this programme is slipping into generic data 

Fri 21st Feb 20:30 - ok
Sat 22nd Feb 00:00 - ok
Sat 22nd Feb 22:35 - WRONG, this should be a duplicate of Fri 21st Feb 20:30

Fri 28th Feb 20:30 - ok
Sat 1st Mar 00:00 - WRONG - and isn't marked as an episode either!! 

Please can this be looked at, it would be a shame to lose episodic data after it was hard to get the first time!

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Radio Four (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Time/Date of airing: Fridays 18:30, re-run Saturdays 12:30

MISSING FROM GUIDE DATA:
Sat 22nd Feb 12:30
Sat 1st Mar 12:30

--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Radio Four (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: Just a Minute
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 18:30, re-run Sundays 12:30

MISSING FROM GUIDE DATA:
Sun 23rd Feb 12:30

Mon 24th Feb 18:30
Sun 1nd Mar 12:30


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Stargate SG-1
> Current season showing on Sky One
> 
> Actor info for new chap (Corin Nemec) missing from data - Current season due to finish soon, inclusion of Corin Nemec in actor list would allow a keyword wishlist including his name to help thin out all the previous seasons currently re-running.
> 
> tia *


Yes. This data will be wrong in the US database too so will need fixing there also.

Picking an episode at random it contains actors:
Richard Dean Anderson, Michael Shanks, Amanda Tapping, Christopher Judge, Don S. Davis, Teryl Rothery, Peter Williams, Vaitiare Bandera, Alexis Cruz

For me another problem is that "Michael Shanks" is listed in every episode, even though he does NOT appear in many episodes this season. Tivo usually only shows the first four, and he is picked as one of those four!


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Provider : Sky Digital
Channel : 440 MTVUK

Fri 14/02 @ 2330
TiVo thought "Jackass" was showing
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "NME Awards 2003"

Sat 15/02 @ 0130
TiVo thought "Jackass" was showing
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "Valentines Day Music Masacre"

Also, for some time now, a Season Pass set to record only First Showings of Jackass is picking up every episode which, at the moment, is nothing but repeats


----------



## Bones

> _Originally posted by gregh _
> *I hope this hasn't been discussed recently, I've been out of the country, and set Tivo up to record 24 from BBC choice using a SP. I'm just back and it doesn't appear to have recorded the 1st episode, but I've manually fixed that (assuming episode one of the new series is Day 2: 8-9am).
> 
> Now on the 23/2 at 10:40pm on BBC3 it shows the program title as 10:00am-11:00am which I assume is the 3rd episode of the new series, however the SP isn't picking it up to record.*


Greg,

Not an expert on these things, but I've found the same as you.

The first episode "Day 2: 8-9am" was not shown on BBC3, it was only aired on BBC2.

I therefore set up a SP for BBC2 and another for BBC3 (BBC2 higher priority than BBC3). TiVo therefore decided to record Episode1 on BBC2, skip EP2 on BBC3, record EP2 on BBC2, skip EP3 on BBC3, etc.

I guess it's because the BBC2 SP has chosen what it wants to record, leaving the BBC3 SP to mop up any stragglers that escape the BBC2 SP.


----------



## Adder

*Motors TV again*

Platform: BSkyB UK
Channel: 416 MOTORS

Time: 7am Sunday 23/2

Jim, I thought you had received the schedule for a month?

The schedule is right up until the last programme on Saturday of this upcoming weekend then the schedule becomes a total work of fiction from 7am on Sunday morning.

It's quite easy to spot a dud schedule as MOTORS have recently changed their Shopping time slots.
At the weekends Shopping is 7.30am-10.30am and during the week it is 10am-1pm.

The "dud" schedule that keeps turning up is from the week commencing January 19th, I can spot it a mile off now.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Bones _
> *I therefore set up a SP for BBC2 and another for BBC3 (BBC2 higher priority than BBC3). TiVo therefore decided to record Episode1 on BBC2, skip EP2 on BBC3, record EP2 on BBC2, skip EP3 on BBC3, etc.
> 
> I guess it's because the BBC2 SP has chosen what it wants to record, leaving the BBC3 SP to mop up any stragglers that escape the BBC2 SP. *


Yes, TiVo will always prefer to record from the higher priority SP, even if that means recording an episode broadcast later. Move the BBC 3 SP above the BBC 2 one to get the effect you want.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by ramma _
> *Third Rock doesnt record if ive got the first run only setting but it used to work. The only way to get it to record the first showing is by using the first run and repeat option thus recording both showings. I have noticed that generic data is being used for all episodes at the moment. *


None of the episodes of 3rd Rock are first run, either in the UK or even on Paramount. They've all been shown before, so a first run only season pass should indeed record nothing at all.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *The problem with Tribune is that it only has one description for each programme - even if the episodes are broadcast slightly diferently.*


Which is presumably the same reason why programme descriptions on BBC1 England, for example, often say things like "Followed by Newsline" (Northern Ireland's news programme).


----------



## mrtickle

Yes, it is. The broadcasters don't understand the need for nice neat data destined for a database. Some of them seem to treat listings as free-flowing text which will only be read from top to bottom in broadcast order, never to be used anywhere else


----------



## bobnick

Just a few problems have cropped up recently, so if you've got a chance Jim, can you check:

BBC London news is coming up now and again as BBC Regional News - it always used to say London, so my SP isn't picking it up. Is it going to consistently stay as regional news from now on? 
Also, American Idol is being tivo'd a couple of times a week, when in fact there is only one block of new programming a week.

thanks


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19
Provider: NTL Digital
Date: Various (but definatly yesterday 18th feb 2003)
Channel : MTV
Number: 406 ( I think!!) 
Problem: The Osbournes

The one shown yesterday was a repeat, but it was recorded, I think they show the new onesb Wednesday only (at least thats what the MTV site seems to say, but maybe sunday too) but Tivo thought this one was new. Tivo is set to record FRO and keep 5 eps'. We also delete them after watching (only way to keep track of something thats repeated so many times), but it's already recorded this one last week so it shouldn';t have as it's not FRO and in the 28 day windows, so I can only assume the OAD numbers are mixed up somewhere.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Just a few problems have cropped up recently, so if you've got a chance Jim, can you check:
> 
> BBC London news is coming up now and again as BBC Regional News - it always used to say London, so my SP isn't picking it up. Is it going to consistently stay as regional news from now on?
> Also, American Idol is being tivo'd a couple of times a week, when in fact there is only one block of new programming a week.
> 
> thanks *


I've noticed a few of the regional slots being scheduled as "Regional Program" recently.


----------



## OzSat

All the regional news on BBC1 (in England) say "Regional News" - except BBC1LDN which previously did say "London News"


----------



## cwaring

Another 'regional' problem.

BBC2NTH

For Sunday 23nd Feb- should be: 

1:00pm: The Super League Show. Harry Gration and Garry Schofield with action from Super League VIII's first weekend, including Huddersfield Giants v Warrington. 

But is listing as "Dermot's Sporting Buddies" - which is only on in other BBC2 regions.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Another 'regional' problem.
> 
> BBC2NTH
> 
> For Sunday 23nd Feb- should be:
> 
> 1:00pm: The Super League Show. Harry Gration and Garry Schofield with action from Super League VIII's first weekend, including Huddersfield Giants v Warrington.
> 
> But is listing as "Dermot's Sporting Buddies" - which is only on in other BBC2 regions. *


 This is a problem for viewers in the North, North East and North West regions.

Hopefully the correct listings can be provided and not just replaced with a 'Regional Variations' tag.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *All the regional news on BBC1 (in England) say "Regional News" - except BBC1LDN which previously did say "London News" *


Do we know if the change was intentional? Why not just rename London news, or even just leave it as it is? I've got far too many SP's so want to cut down as much as possible - if I replace my LDN Season pass with a Regional News one, will all be well?

Also Jim, the show 'Relocation, Relocation' on channel 4 last night was called 'Relocation, Relocation, Relocation' on Tivo; it may be a better title, but it's not right! Please can you rename it before the database creates a whole new series called 'Relocation, Relocation'.

Thanks!


----------



## OzSat

I would personally like to see full regional BBC listings - its only a few programmes a week. 

Especially where the variations are more than just news.


----------



## Jim99

A regional news SP should get all news broadcasts on your BBC1-2 regional channels. I'm not sure why the London specific title disappeared, I'll have to check into that. Regional news will be there for now.

"Relocation, Relocation" has been amended.


----------



## Jim99

We will always try to provide correct schedules when regional channels are different than the main channel but the whole regional news naming convention is a pretty low priority.

We will add the rugby programme for the BBC2 regions listed. 

Wouldn't want anyone to miss that!


----------



## OzSat

WWE Raw - became WWE Late Night Raw - a few weeks ago. This looked static so I deleted the old WWE Late Night Raw SP's. 

But they have gone back to WWE Raw on TiVo now - so I have to re-do all the SPs - again


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *A regional news SP should get all news broadcasts on your BBC1-2 regional channels. I'm not sure why the London specific title disappeared, I'll have to check into that. Regional news will be there for now.
> 
> "Relocation, Relocation" has been amended. *


Thanks for that; London news (or LDN as it should be) comes back as a title next week, so I haven't deleted that SP. It'd be great if the news would remain as London news from now on (or at least uses its Series ID code).


----------



## warrenrb

Postcode: BT4
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 
Channel Number: 400 
Programme Name: Seinfeld 
Time/Date of airing: N/A

The titles of the all the Seinfeld episodes are about 4 episodes out of sync. i.e. Tonight's episode, described as 'The Bottle Deposit' was actually 'The Friars Club'. This is reported correctly on the Paramount Website, and also Digiguide.

There is also another 2 episodes upcoming on Tivo, tomorrow and Friday, called 'The Bottle Deposit' - this was a two-part episode. The first part is actually due to air on Paramount on Monday 24th Feb.

http://www.paramountcomedy.com/whatson/off_sched_up_s.asp?strProgram=SEINFELD

It seems to 'reset' back into sync on the 3rd March.

Regards,
Warren.


----------



## groovyclam

I posted these genre fixes a while back and they still haven't been done:

"Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown" on FILM4W - Add "Spanish" 

"High Heels" on SKYCN2 - Add "Spanish" 

"The Law of Desire" on FILM4X - Add "Spanish", Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"Will and Grace" on LIVING - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"Art Attack" on DISNEY and DISNEY1 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Children", Add "Arts and Crafts" 

"Ralph Fiennes: Blood Ties" on PERF - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Biopic", Add "Documentary" 

"Scrapheap Challenge" on DISCOV and DISC1 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "DIY" 

"Outthere" on FIVE - Remove "Fine Arts", Remove "Chat Show", Remove "Variety", Add "Science Fiction", Add "Horror", Add "Fantasy" 

"Smart on the Road" on BBC2 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Children", Add "Home Improvement", Add "DIY" 

"Joy of Painting" on DHL - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Arts and Crafts" 

"Lend Me Your Ears" on BBCR4FM - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "History", Add "Documentary" 

"Wayang Golek: Puppeteers of West Java" on BBC2 - Remove "Fine Arts", Add "Theatre", Add "Music" 

"The Next Best Thing" on SKYPR2 - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"The Gay Men's Guide to Safer Sex" on SPICEUK - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"Before Night Falls" on SKYPRW - Add "Gay and Lesbian", Add "Biopic" 

"Prick Up Your Ears" on FILMFOUR - Add "Gay and Lesbian", Add "Biopic" 

"The Velocity of Gary" on SKYPR2, SKYPR3, SKYPR4 - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"Hedwig and the Angry Inch" on SKYPR - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"The Broken Hearts Club" on SKYPR - Add "Gay and Lesbian" 

"Two Fat Ladies" on UKFOOD currently has "Cookery", "DIY" and "Sitcom" genres - it should only have "Cookery". 

"Sebastiaine", "Head On" and "Pink Narcissus" on FILM4X should all have the new "Lesbian and Gay" genre added.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *We will always try to provide correct schedules when regional channels are different than the main channel but the whole regional news naming convention is a pretty low priority.
> 
> We will add the rugby programme for the BBC2 regions listed.
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to miss that!  *


 The rugby bit is now listing as it should


----------



## OzSat

Hopefully TiVo/Tribune will get this in time - but if not you have been warned!

It is for SKYONE on Monday 24th February 

21.00 THE MICHAEL JACKSON INTERVIEW: THE FOOTAGE YOU WERE NEVER MEANT TO SEE - Exclusively first on Sky One, catch Michael Jackson's eagerly-awaited rebuttal to journalist Martin Bashirs documentary, Living With Michael Jackson. Footage from Jackson's own cameras shows what happened when Bashir's cameras weren't rolling, giving viewers the chance to decide: did Bashir betray Jackson's trust, or did he tell it like it is? Tune in and see if a different picture is painted of Michael Jackson in this new documentary - as Jackson himself believes will be the case.


----------



## OzSat

The "Tyson" Boxing on Sky Box Office on Saturday night/Sunday morning - is on for six hours (12am-6am). If using TiVo you'll currently need to manual set the times.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Discovery +1
Channel Number: 501
Programme Name: Remote Maddness
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 20/2 4:30 and fri 21/2 8:30

Says no information available and it recorded both showings but it's the same episode. Tivo is set to repeats and FRO but it shouldn't be recording the same one..

22/2 Edit
It's done it again, 22/2 10:30 AM Same thing, this is the 2rd time it's repeated and the third time Tivo's recorded it.

Again the Guide says No Information Available.


----------



## falcon44

Postcode: PE29
Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Sky 1
Programme Name: Poker Million Masters
Time/Date of airing: 21/2 10pm and repeated 22/2 2am

These disagree with Sky's own EPG timings. They were wrong last week too, I ended up with Wrestling instead of Poker.


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by falcon44 _
> *Channel Name: Sky 1
> *


 I think you meant Sky Sports 1?


----------



## falcon44

> I think you meant Sky Sports 1?


True


----------



## pmk

C4 Tuesdays 20:00 -> Relocation, Relocation 
(this *is* the correct name)

This program was called Relocation, Relocation, Relocation (i.e. last weeks was) do not know if SP's allow a program name change and they still work so if you do have this set double check everything is okay.

I catch by a Title Wish List of just "Relocation" so if you have a Wish List of three Relocations this will also need adjusting.

HTH


----------



## Jim99

This program record was modified to display the correct title. The TMS ID# remains the same so all SPs should be safe.


----------



## Brownedger

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> *Postcode: ST6
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel: E Entertainment
> Number: 250
> Date: Weekend various
> Problem: This channel still has a problem with many gaps in the weekend listings for this week and future weeks. *


I checked E listings on Friday and this had been corrected for the next 2 weeks, come saturday morning's download and next weekend's listing is full of holes again

Oh and how come we never get any of the live events listed (from the red carpet etc.) ?
There's one from the Grammys tonight and if I had not checked Sky's EPG I wouldn't know it was on.


----------



## pmk

Channel 4
Derren Brown: Mind Control

This starts a new 6 part series on Friday 28th February @ 22:35

Currently TiVo is not allowing you to set a SP on this program
It should not have a category of Special - it is a series - it has had specials in the past (sorry do not use categories so can't suggest alternatives)

There is a repeat showing of the one on Friday on Saturday 1st Match @ 23:45

TiVo is currently showing different episode details
TiVo is currently recording this as a repeat even though I have the 28/2/03 one being recorded

Part 2 of the series is listed for Friday 7th March @ 22:35

TiVo is not recording this episode as it thinks it is a repeat of the one on 28/02/03 @ 22:35 or 01/03/03 @ 23:45

I suggest this repeat will be throughout the series - e.g. Friday new show, repeat on Saturday.

HTH


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106

Very late change, this will be too late for TiVo but to warn users. (actually some of it has been added to tivo listings, which I have annotated. Source is the sky EPG)
*Added:*
The Michael Jackson Interview
Mon 24th Feb 21:00-22:45 - tivo has a 23:00 finish

All the following changes are due to the above!

Pop Years
Mon 24th Feb 22:45-23:45 - tivo has 23:00-00:00

Time Gentlemen Please
Tue 25th Feb 02:25-02:55 - tivo has 02:40-03:05

Time Gentlemen Please
Tue 25th Feb 02:55-03:25 - tivo has 03:05-03:30

Time Gentlemen Please
Tue 25th Feb 03:25-03:55 - tivo has 03:30-03:55

Pop Years
Tue 25th Feb 04:20-05:10 - tivo correct

*Removed:*
Star Trek: Voyager
Mon 24th Feb 21:00-22:00 - ok

Jeremiah
Mon 24th Feb 22:00-23:00 - ok

Hotter Sex
Mon 24th Feb 23:00-00:00 - ok

The Villa
Tue 25th Feb 02:40-03:30 - ok

Hotter Sex
Tue 25th Feb 03:55-04:45 - ok

Walker's World
Tue 25th Feb 04:45-05:10 - ok

*New Time:*
Star Trek: Voyager
Mon 24th Feb 23:45-00:00 - tivo has Tues 00:00-01:00

Andromeda
Tue 25th Feb 00:45-01:35 - tivo has 01:00-01:50

V.I.P
Tue 25th Feb 01:35-02:25 - tivo has 01:50-02:40

Crash Palace
Tue 25th Feb 03:55-04:20 - tivo correct

HTH

PS - I first read a rumour that Sky One would be showing the Michael Jackson programme on Friday afternoon, Digiguide still shows the old schedule. Now that I've seen a trailer for it and the Sky EPG has been updated I've posted the above.


----------



## Paj

Postcode: HD9
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Nick Jr
Channel Number: 624
Programme: Blue's Clues

There are two separate programme IDs for Blue's Clues, each of which covers a selection of the programmes aired. I know that this channel repeats mercilessly, so I doubt anyone is going to be upset that they've lost a programme (like a 1 year old is even going to notice!), but I guess it could cause confision.


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: 854 BBC Radio 4 
Programme: Money Box 
Problem: All OADs are 11th May 2002. TiVo wants to record every episode. 

The show's schedule is normally a new show on Saturday, repeated on Sunday and a 'live' version of the show on Monday (which is not repeated).


----------



## digital_S

With the Qualifying of the new F1 season, D at last!!),
TiVo has, Formula One Racing - "Australian Grand Prix Qualifying Live" ITV1 - for both Fri 7th March @ 2:15am, and Sat 8th March @ 12:30am. Shouldn't one be the re-run?
Although the Friday showing is 1 hr 55 and the Saturday showing is 3 hr 45! Makes me think the Saturday one is the main race!?


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> *With the Qualifying of the new F1 season, D at last!!),
> TiVo has, Formula One Racing - "Australian Grand Prix Qualifying Live" ITV1 - for both Fri 7th March @ 2:15am, and Sat 8th March @ 12:30am. Shouldn't one be the re-run?
> Although the Friday showing is 1 hr 55 and the Saturday showing is 3 hr 45! Makes me think the Saturday one is the main race!? *


 Only post in here if you are reasonably sure there is an error.

This year there are two qualifying days. On the Saturday, ITV1 have a long programme which will include a re-run of Friday, plus live the Saturday qualifying. As I understand it, Saturday's order is determined by Friday's first qualifying day, and is a single lap event.

As far as I am aware the schedule is correct.


----------



## kitschcamp

Indeed, it is correct. Thankfully!


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Discovery +1 
Channel Number: 501 
Programme Name: Remote Maddness 
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 20/2 4:30 and fri 21/2 8:30 

Says no information available and it recorded both showings but it's the same episode. Tivo is set to repeats and FRO but it shouldn't be recording the same one.. 

22/2 Edit 
It's done it again, 22/2 10:30 AM Same thing, this is the 2rd time it's repeated and the third time Tivo's recorded it. 

Again the Guide says No Information Available.


22/2 3pm Same details as above otherwise.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: Discovery +1 
Channel Number: 501 
Programme Name: Remote Maddness 
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 20/2 4:30 and fri 21/2 8:30 

Says no information available and it recorded both showings but it's the same episode. Tivo is set to repeats and FRO but it shouldn't be recording the same one.. 

22/2 Edit 
It's done it again, 22/2 10:30 AM Same thing, this is the 2rd time it's repeated and the third time Tivo's recorded it. 

Again the Guide says No Information Available.


22/2 3pm Same details as above otherwise.
I now have 4 copies of the same episode, Can someone suggest why, I know I have repeats set but should I be getting ht e same one 4 times, I thought the 28 day rule should be in effect


----------



## B33K34

Postcode :SW2
Provider: NTL digital
Ch name: Mtv2
Ch# unknown
I have a number of recordings identified as Dirty Sanchez that are actually Beavis and Butthead,


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *As far as I am aware the schedule is correct. *


Yes I think it is correct too. Saturday isn't the race, Sunday will be the race but we won't get that next week of guide data until next week!

Having the data arrive has made me look forward to the new season even more! It's great to have a SP we can set which is "Formula One Racing", with the events in the episode title, and the category "Motor Sport". No "auto racing" in sight!  The guide data has improved such a lot since I first got my TiVo. Many thanks to Jim99 and TiVo_Rich for making this happen!


----------



## sanderton

CBeebies has full episode data - woo hoo!

Many thanks Jim99 and pals.

But before I go replacing my manual repeating recordings with real SPs - the data goes back to generic after March 8th. You explained that you get the episode data from the BBC late - can I assume that the guide data will be updated with episodes nearer the time?


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: BBC three
Programme Name: 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 22/2 9pm and 23/2 12:50

Recorded the same episode twice.


----------



## warrenrb

Is the BBC Three guide data quite generic atm?

Like Gavin, I seem to be getting quite a few episodes twice (Monkey Dust, Dreamscapes, etc.)

It seems Three repeats a lot of it's evening programming in the early hours, which is fantastic for Tivo clashes, but obviously only with good guide data.

Anyone else noticed this? Is it the Beeb's fault for not providing episode titles?

Woz.


----------



## sanderton

There doesn't appear to be any episode data for any of the BBC3 programmes I have SPs for 

(2 pints, Dreamscapes, Swiss Toni)


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: Living and Living +1
Number: 112 & 113
Date: Mar 7th and Mar 14th
Problem: Penultimate episode of season 2...

Cross Jurisdictions is being broadcast on Friday Mar 7th. The data for Friday 14th shows this episode being re-broadcast, it is not a 2 parter (according to Living themselves and TvTome). Could this be a mistake? Could it be that the final episode (The Hunger Artist) should occupy this slot?

tia


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: Sky One
Number: 106
Date: Saturday March 1st
Problem: Jeremiah cancelled this week

The Sky EPG is now showing NO episodes of Jeremiah this week due to the Michael Jackson crap.

The final showing of the week is at 3:55/4:20am (it moves about a bit - can't remember which) this coming Saturday. If this showing remains in the Tivo epg it MAY cause problems (by way of the 28 day rule) if you update next weeks showings with this weeks episode title. It looks like Sky have just bumped things back a week.


----------



## Adder

Few genre problems:

Top of the list and most important:
"British Touring Car Championship" - MOTORS (Sat 8/3 11am) 
Remove Motoring, Sports Non-Event,
Add Motor Racing, Sports Event

"Rally Fever" - SKYSPX (7/3 11pm)
Remove Motoring
Add Motor Racing

"Motors Home" - MOTORS 
Remove Motor Sport
Add Motoring (and Holiday?)
For info - the show contains reviews of caravans and campers(motorhomes).

"Mondial Truck" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Motoring

"Jet Star" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Aviation

"Flightpath" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Aviation

Thanks for all you guys.


----------



## steveroe

Postcode: HU5
Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel: BBC Three 
Number: 160?
Date: Tonight 25th Feb

Problem: TiVo has "Little Britain" showing at 21:30, just turned it on to watch and it's "3 Non-Blondes", BBC website confirms "Little Britain" is not tonight.


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Provider:* ntl:digitalplus 
*Channel:* E4 
*Number:* 144 
*Date:* Thursday February 27th, 2003. 
*Problem: Listing Error for "Friends" at 23.30 on E4.*

The episode in the TiVo EPG is showing as _"The One With The Joke (2000)"_, whereas it should be a second airing of the episode shown at 21:00 called _"The One With Rachels Phone Number (2003)"_.

This is preventing the Season Pass from recording this showing until Sunday evening.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Stimps _
> *Date:* Thursday February 27th, 2003.
> *Problem: Listing Error for "Friends" at 23.30 on E4.*[/B]


I don't think it will get fixed in time, but thanks for the warning. Just sorted it out on mine


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Postcode: SM3
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel: Sky One
> Number: 106
> Date: Saturday March 1st
> Problem: Jeremiah cancelled this week
> 
> The Sky EPG is now showing NO episodes of Jeremiah this week due to the Michael Jackson crap.
> 
> The final showing of the week is at 3:55/4:20am (it moves about a bit - can't remember which) this coming Saturday. If this showing remains in the Tivo epg it MAY cause problems (by way of the 28 day rule) if you update next weeks showings with this weeks episode title. It looks like Sky have just bumped things back a week. *


They have - see http://www.skyprogrammeinformation.co.uk/download/537_Sk1_WK9-11.doc
from http://www.skyprogrammeinformation.co.uk/weekly_amendment.asp

I think Sky are pretty clued up and these are probably the same updates that they send to Tribune, so we should be ok. They updated Monday's schedule twice - first with a 9-11 timeslot for Jackson, then later 9-10.45. I think (guessing again) that the 2nd one was too late for us. NB: Digiguide did not get the correct schedule in time, and still hasn't, despite their boasts about how quickly they can react and Sky's efficient updates website.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: BBC three 
Programme Name: 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps 
Time/Date of airing: Thurs 22/2 9pm and 23/2 12:50 

Recorded the same episode twice.

Also 25/2 at 9pm and 26/2 at 2:30 am recorded the same episode, (Munch) with the same description again, thats 4 times in total.


----------



## B33K34

Postcode: SW2
Provider: NTL digital
Channel name: BBC 3
Programme: Little Britain
Time/Date: 2130 25/2/03

This slot was not Little Britain - 3 Non Blondes was shown. This is correct in listings magazines so is not a late change.

No episode information for many shows on BBC 3 (still)


----------



## B33K34

Postcode: SW2 
Provider: NTL digital 
Channel name: MTV2
Programme: Dirty Sanchez
Time/Date: 2300 28/02/03 also 3am Saturday(?) and other times?

Dirty Sanchez appears many times in TiVo listings for MTV2 but has not been shown in ANY of the slots which have recorded. The MTV website does not appear to show Dirty Sanchez in the listings at any time with Beavis and Butthead shown in the slots identified.


----------



## themaddoc

- Postcode  london, nw9
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) sky digital
- Channel Name 808
- Channel Number zee tv
- Programme Name MOVIE
- Time/Date of airing all movies
- Problem encountered 

all movies aired on this channel just have movie in the guide data. it would be nice for them to include the name of the movie as well as a description of actors...like all other english titles.

also there is a problem on channel 808 and 809 Zee music and Zee cinema respectively...they have no guide data just the channel name.


----------



## Andy C

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I don't think it will get fixed in time, but thanks for the warning. Just sorted it out on mine  *


It's nice to see that 'first run' season passes are working for Friends these days though.


----------



## Adder

Following up on the genre thread TiVo_Pony also mentioned that we would no longer see the "generic" titles for programmes such as "Auto Racing", I have discovered three in my current guide data:

Title: Auto Racing
Time: 2/3 6pm SKYSPX
Episode: "Indy Racing League"

This should be a member of the series "IRL Racing" and have the episode title "Toyota Indy 300" as the other shows on Sky Sports do.

Title: Auto Racing
Time: 5/3 2.05 am FIVE
Episode: "Indy Racing League"

This should also be a member of the series "IRL Racing", but have an episode title of "Toyota Indy 300 Highlights".

Title: Auto Racing
Time: 3/3 9.15 pm EUROGB
Episode: "Nascar"

This should be a member of the already created "NASCAR Racing" and have the title "Winston Cup Subway 400".

Thanks.


----------



## mrtickle

Hmm that's given me an idea.

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: Final Justice
Time/Date of airing: Friday 28th February 2003 15:40 to 17:30

Suspense thriller about two sworn enemies in competition for a dead man's legacy [snip]

Tivo has this an episode of the series "Movie", with no other guide data.

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Living
Channel Number: 112
Programme Name: A Long Way Home
Time/date of airing: Mon 3rd Mar 01:45

TiVo has this as series "Movie" , episode title "A Long Way Home"


----------



## Adder

Thanks guys for the genre updates guys, this one seems to have slipped the net though:

"Mondial Truck" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Motoring 

In addition to the above "Auto Racing" problems I have discovered another show that has found its way into another series:

Provider: BSkyB UK
Channel: FIVE
Time: Thu 13/3 5.35am

Name: Fastrax

This show has ended up as a seperate series to the correct "Fastrax", which is showing to have episodes on FIVE, SKYSP2, SKYSPX, can you slip this rogue back into the correct series?

Thanks again.


----------



## AJP

Postcode - SO22 6LT
Platform - Sky Digital

Channel - Fox News
Number - 531
- All programs
- All times / all dates

Problem - No program listings at all. Which is annoying, because I like Bill O'Reilly - so I have to use manual recordings.

Also (same postcode, and also Sky Digital)

Channel - CNBC
Number - 510
- Meet the Press
- 17:00 Sunday's & 04:00 Monday's - every week.

Problem - No meaningful description data for this show - including no "episode title" (e.g. the date); wrong "Original Air Date" (always 1/1/2000) - therefore a "Season Pass" records the show twice.

Also (while I'm here) - and again the same postcode & platform...

Channel - BBC Radio 4
Number - 854
- Letter from America
- All editions (Friday, Saturday & Sunday)

Problem - No description at all, no title, incorrect "Original Air Date". Therefore a "Season Pass" records the program three times - when there is only one new edition per week.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by AJP _
> *Channel - Fox News
> Number - 531
> - All programs
> - All times / all dates
> 
> Problem - No program listings at all. Which is annoying, because I like Bill O'Reilly - so I have to use manual recordings. *


 I too would like to see Fox News listings.

Interesting that the new CCTV9 has full listings - and today where TiVo and the Sky EPG did not match - it was TiVo that was correct.!


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Provider: NTL Digital 
Channel Name: C4 (Aerial on chaneel 23)
Programme Name: Derren Brown
Time/Date of airing: Fri 28/1 2003

Tivo thinks this is a special, it's saying there are other episode but they are specials. Consequently it won't let me season pass it.


----------



## steveroe

Postcode: HU5
Provider: Sky
Channel: 102 BBC2
Date: 7th March 18:45

TiVo is showing the progamme as "Robot Wars", this is correct BUT it's the final of the sixth series, and is not showing under this season pass "Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars", so most people will miss the final.

Please fix if there is time!


----------



## blindlemon

Platform: Sky
Channel: Performance (259)
Show: Engelbert Humperdink
Error: IsEpisode is set to false - so TiVo records every showing it can!

Same error applies to lots of other shows on 259 - eg "Paul Simon" etc.


----------



## irrelevant

Sky digital, post code M5 3**
Ch 854 - BBC Radio 4 FM
Sat 12.30, repeat of previous Fri 18.30. The News Quiz.

Problems - IsEpisode false, original air date 21/6/2002. 
TiVo Records both episodes.
(this is always a new show each week, air date definitely wrong!)


----------



## mrtickle

The BBC don't seem to supply Episodic data to Tribune for the radio series. Unless they start doing so, we will always have this problem. It affects many programmes on Radio 7 which are broadcast twice daily, too.

For programmes with generic data like this, the OAD will always be the date of the first every episode/date first imported to Tribune's database/other!


----------



## johala_reewi

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Postcode: HU5
> Provider: Sky
> Channel: 102 BBC2
> Date: 7th March 18:45
> 
> TiVo is showing the progamme as "Robot Wars", this is correct BUT it's the final of the sixth series, and is not showing under this season pass "Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars", so most people will miss the final.
> 
> Please fix if there is time! *


This is also the case for listings on BBC2STH.
Postcode SO45.
Provider: Freeview


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Provider:* ntl:digitalplus 
*Channel:* Channel 4
*Number:* 104
*Date:* Weekly on Fridays at 22:35, repeated Saturdays approx. midnight.
*Problem: Listing data for 'Derren Brown: Mind Control' is incorrect.*

This has been mentioned here before, but it's still not working so here's my take on things.

To start with, the show 'Derren Brown: Mind Control' should be tagged as a _SERIES_, and NOT a Special. This time it is a series of 6 shows, whereas in the past they were one off specials. This problem is preventing us from setting Season Passes.

Also, Wishlists are not recording this show either as the description data for each show is incorrect. From using data provided by Digiguide, the next two shows are as follows:

*Friday, March 7th at 22:35, and repeated Sunday, March 9th at 00:10*
Psychological illusionist and former magician Derren Brown uses his unique abilities to anticipate and manipulate people's everyday reactions. He visits the Oxford Union Debating Society and reveals some of the methods behind the techniques he uses and practices his mind control on a group of lap dancers and a group of boxers.

*Friday, March 14th at 22:35 and repeated Saturday, March 15th at 23:40*
Psychological illusionist and former magician Derren Brown uses his unique abilities to anticipate and manipulate people's everyday reactions. He visits a London casino and shows off his card skills to a group of casino croupiers, baffles stall holders at Borough Market, and attempts to influence paralympic gold champion Bob Matthews.


----------



## pmk

re Derren Brown - I posted the same problem on "02-23-2003 10:35 AM" - it has not been fixed.

My Wish List is picking up this weeks (and last weeks) program (Friday showing anyway) - do not know why yours isn't. It is either not picking up next weeks show or it is not on for some reason.

Still can't set a SP and Category is wrong as originally stated.


----------



## Gavin

Hi

BBC1, Sat 9pm

Not really a huge error, but Jonathan Creek listed Caroline Quentin as one of the stars, she's not in theis series.

Recorded OK, but anyone with a Wishlist for Her, or Julia Swahela (?SP) will have missed out.


----------



## Gavin

BBC3
Two pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Tues 21:30 Wed 00:30, 21:00, thurs 02:30

The first one is a new Ep the rest are repeats, but Tivo's still recording all showings, as if they are new episodes. Anyone able to check the flags to see whats set and whats not?

I've even called Tivo over this and Derren Brown but no change.


----------



## steveroe

RE: Jonathan Creek.

TiVo also thought Anthony Head was in it and he wasn't (he only appeared in the pilot didn't he?)


----------



## Andy C

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *re Derren Brown - I posted the same problem on "02-23-2003 10:35 AM" - it has not been fixed.
> 
> My Wish List is picking up this weeks (and last weeks) program (Friday showing anyway) - do not know why yours isn't. It is either not picking up next weeks show or it is not on for some reason.*


Well, my wishlist recordered last weeks show, however it wont record any others in the EPG as it says 'another showing is/was available within 28 days'. I'm guessing this is because the description is identical for each episode.


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: Five
Number: 105
Date: 16th March 2003 at 2.45pm
Name: CIS Insurance cup final (Celtic vRangers)
Problem: Will you categorise this as FOOTBALL so that wishlists etc. can detect it, at the moment it is just SPORTS EVENT.
Curiously the replay of this match in FIVE FOOTBALL REPLAY is categorised as FOOTBALL, SPORTS NON EVENT.


----------



## Foxy

Postcode - ML8
Platform - Freeview
Channel - Five
Programme Name: Fifth Gear 
Time/Date of airing: Wed 12/3 2003 onwards

a) Didn't this programme used to be called "5th Gear"? Channel 5 web site appears to agree; search for "5th Gear" returns repeats on Discovery Home & Leisure & search for "Fifth Gear" returns new series on Five.
So Season Passes for "5th Gear" presumably won't get "Fifth Gear"?

b) The title is appearing as e.g. "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Crash Test" and "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Menace - Snoozers or Boozers", so a Season Pass won't get them! I've had to use a Wishlist!


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Thanks guys for the genre updates guys, this one seems to have slipped the net though:
> 
> "Mondial Truck" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Motoring
> 
> In addition to the above "Auto Racing" problems I have discovered another show that has found its way into another series:
> 
> Provider: BSkyB UK
> Channel: FIVE
> Time: Thu 13/3 5.35am
> 
> Name: Fastrax
> 
> This show has ended up as a seperate series to the correct "Fastrax", which is showing to have episodes on FIVE, SKYSP2, SKYSPX, can you slip this rogue back into the correct series?
> 
> Thanks again.  *


Thanks for the Robot Wars: The Sixth Wars fix, however the above problems are still present.

And the following "Auto Racing" has appeared again:

Provider: BSkyB UK
Channel: 412: EUROGB
Time: 23/3 11.30pm

Title: Auto Racing

This programme should be in an already created series that I think was called "American LeMans Series" last year, should really have a space between Le and Mans as shown in the episode title.

Thanks. :up:


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Foxy _
> *Postcode - ML8
> Platform - Freeview
> Channel - Five
> Programme Name: Fifth Gear
> Time/Date of airing: Wed 12/3 2003 onwards
> 
> a) Didn't this programme used to be called "5th Gear"? Channel 5 web site appears to agree; search for "5th Gear" returns repeats on Discovery Home & Leisure & search for "Fifth Gear" returns new series on Five.
> So Season Passes for "5th Gear" presumably won't get "Fifth Gear"?
> *


Yes. The correct SP is "5th Gear" the same series ID as the DHL one. (http://tivo/series/352887 for tivoweb users). Well spotted.



> *
> b) The title is appearing as e.g. "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Crash Test" and "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Menace - Snoozers or Boozers", so a Season Pass won't get them! I've had to use a Wishlist! *


This recent "innovation" of the broadcasters of putting episode titles into the programme title certainly causes a headache for Tribune (and others). You'll see that it has resulted in a separate series for every episode.

Jim please can we have these put back into the original "5th gear" series with episodes, ie

episode called "The Ultimate Crash Test":
FIVE Wed 12th Mar 20:30 True EP5687830001
FIVE Sun 16th Mar 17:10 True EP5687830001

episode called "The Ultimate Menace: Snoozers or Boozers"
FIVE Wed 19th Mar 20:30 *True SH5697940000* (warning - that SH looks wrong - I expect there will be a duplicate of this on Sunday 23rd...)


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> Yes. The correct SP is "5th Gear" the same series ID as the DHL one. (http://tivo/series/352887 for tivoweb users).


Does that link work for any other TiVoWeb users? It gives me a "can't open object (errDbNotFound)" error. 5th Gear on DHL on my TiVo is http://tivo/series/421545


----------



## sjp

Derren Brown... looks like something might have been done but my SP is still failing (due to the 28 day rule) to pick up the first broadcast on Friday this week. It is picking the repeat on Saturday.

tia

stuart


----------



## Andy C

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Derren Brown... looks like something might have been done but my SP is still failing (due to the 28 day rule) to pick up the first broadcast on Friday this week. It is picking the repeat on Saturday. *


Darren Brown has been fixed and is now showing correct categories and descriptions (thanks tivo/tribune).

sjp, I'm not sure why it isn't working for you as I now have both March 14th and 21st listed in 'To Do'. Not a lot of help I know, but maybe try deleting the SP and creating it again now the guide data is correct?


----------



## sjp

stimps... 'twas mainly a warning to others who might not get Friday for the same reasons as I, AND who might have a clash on Saturday therefore not getting either showing.


----------



## Adder

Provider: BSkyB UK

Channel: 105 FIVE

Time of airing: 18/3 12.55 am

Title: "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing"

Problem: This has slipped out of the correct season pass again, it should be in the series titled "NASCAR Busch Racing Series".

Thanks.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital

Fri 28 Feb @ 09:30, Living (112)
TiVo thought "Star Treatment" was showing.
Actually aired (and reported correctly on Sky EPG) was "The Golden Girls"

Sat 8 March @ 20:45, BBC1 (101)
TiVo thought "Casualty" was showing. Programme actually started at 20:55 (and reported as such on the Sky EPG).


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Bones _
> *Sat 8 March @ 20:45, BBC1 (101)
> TiVo thought "Casualty" was showing. Programme actually started at 20:55 (and reported as such on the Sky EPG). *


Yes, but on this occasion it was not a Scheduling error!

As already mentioned in another thread (by me, as it happens!) the Live football over-ran, causing all subsequent shows to start late.

This is the one advantage the Sky+ has over Tivo. The EPG can be updated much quicker.


----------



## rscott4563

- Postcode - LS1 4HJ
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - Channel 4
- Channel Number - 104
- Programme Name - ER
- Time/Date of airing - 19/03/03
- Problem encountered - When trying to setup a season pass to record all of the new series of ER starting on the 19th of March at 9pm TiVo dosen't seem to recognise that the new season and the repeats shown on channel 4 day time are different?? I've got it set to only record the first runs and I setup the season pass on the episode that will begin running on the 19th but if I look at the episodes set to be recorded and they include all of the repeats of last series during the day???


----------



## rscott4563

- Postcode - LS1 4HJ
- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - Channel 4
- Channel Number - 104
- Programme Name - ER
- Time/Date of airing - 19/03/03
- Problem encountered - When trying to setup a season pass to record all of the new series of ER starting on the 19th of March at 9pm TiVo dosen't seem to recognise that the new season and the repeats shown on channel 4 day time are different?? I've got it set to only record the first runs and I setup the season pass on the episode that will begin running on the 19th but if I look at the episodes set to be recorded and they include all of the repeats of last series during the day???


----------



## sanderton

Channel Name: ITV
Programme Name: Formula 1 racing

Not an error as such, but a suggestion.

It is virtually impossible to set a SP for the F1 races, as a SP will also include the two days of qualifying AND the highlights shows following the races. If you add an hours padding (vital in case of a restart), then one weekend will generate more than an entire TiVo's HD-full of recordings!

Can we have the ability to set a SP for the live race ONLY, and then a second one to pick up the ancilliary programmes?


----------



## mrtickle

So don't set padding then - or use Basic quality - or use your ability to alter the padding for the live race from your Todo list - this isn't a guide data problem  You could say the same about what happens if you set padding on loads of other series.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *So don't set padding then - or use Basic quality - or use your ability to alter the padding for the live race from your Todo list - this isn't a guide data problem  You could say the same about what happens if you set padding on loads of other series. *


The problem is caused by the guide data configuration, hence posting here.

It IS a guide data problem if I can't set up a SP for Formula 1 live races without getting a whole bunch of other programmes that either aren't races, or aren't live, or both!

If I set a SP for Live Premiership Football and it also picked up the highlights shows and the pre-weekend preview shows, I think that would be wrong. And that's what's happening here.

As it stands, the the SP is unusable - you said youself in another thread that you have to manually edit the programmes it sets up. A SP you have to manually edit each week is not a working SP IMHO. And I won't mention your comments in another thread about News SPs - seems a little consistency is lacking here!

Splitting the SP into two would actually make your life easier too - I don't see why you're against it?

This is not the end of the world; I will set up a Wishlist and use View Upcoming Episodes to pick out the races, but as one of the big points of TiVo is that it should do that for you, and in this case, it won't because of the way the guide data is configured.


----------



## kitschcamp

Because it inherently breaks what season passes are about?

If I set a season pass for F1 (which we've only been able to do for the last season and this), then I expect it to record the sports event F1, which includes qualifying and racing. 

Your suggestion is like suggesting that Tennis have a season pass for "Tennis Finals" and a seperate one for the qualifying rounds and early stages. It's just asking for errors.


----------



## sanderton

No, it's like suggesting that "Wimbledon Live" and "Wimbledon Highlights" and "Wimbledon Preview" are seperate programmes that should have separate SPs.

There are two points here. One is whether the qulaifying and the recae should be picked up on the same SP. That's arguable, but I would prefer not, and I'm pretty sure a glance at the ratings will tell you that most people regard them as being very separate things too.

The other is that the SP for the race should pick up the repeat of the race later in the day. This I can see no justification for.

SPs are inherently about recordinga ll episodes of the same show. Qualifying, the race and highlights are three differennt things, not episodes of the same thing.


----------



## Furball

- Postcode - PO11
- Service Provider - NTL
- Channel Name - QVC
- Channel Number - 20
- Problem encountered - Lost guide data , it has been fine up until a few days ago and now has dissappeared.

Is this due to the fact that data has stopped being produced for this channel ?????

Fur


----------



## bradleyem

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Because it inherently breaks what season passes are about?
> 
> If I set a season pass for F1 (which we've only been able to do for the last season and this), then I expect it to record the sports event F1, which includes qualifying and racing.
> *


But surely, that's a wishlist?



> Your suggestion is like suggesting that Tennis have a season pass for "Tennis Finals" and a seperate one for the qualifying rounds and early stages. It's just asking for errors.


No, you can't compare two tennis rounds to F1 qualfiying and F1 racing. 
In your Tennis example they are different rounds of the same competition. In F1 this would equate to each F1 race being a different round of the F1 championship.

Would you consider the Tennis seeding draw as the same program as the Tennis matches? Odd analogy, but Seeding Draw = Qualifying, Tennis Match = Race, Tennis Championship = F1 Season.

IMHO Qualfiying, Race and Highlights are three different things. The live race and as-live race should also be considered as the same program, even though they aren't actually the same program (most of the non-race stuff is removed).

did all that make sense?? 

Brad (who enjoyed the race anyway)


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> The other is that the SP for the race should pick up the repeat of the race later in the day. This I can see no justification for.
> *


I'm sure I've posted justification for that bit at least twice - the "replay" is a different broadcast, with different introductions/chats etc. It is not a true "duplicate". Anyway after the Malaysian re-run a week Sunday, the only other race that has one will be Japan on 12th Oct! It really isn't worth the hassle and risk of errors to ask for this change just for 3 episodes per year, even if I did think that they were duplicates. I still remember how hard-fought this SP was!


----------



## Adder

I agree with mrtickle, I am quite happy with how it is as it stands, this weekend is an exception for Malaysia there will only be 4 programmes picked up:

Quali 1
Quali 2
Race
Highlights

All distinct programmes.

As you see me post in this thread there are enough other motor racing series that do not end up in the same season pass week-to-week to include even more complexity.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I'm sure I've posted justification for that bit at least twice - the "replay" is a different broadcast, with different introductions/chats etc. It is not a true "duplicate". Anyway after the Malaysian re-run a week Sunday, the only other race that has one will be Japan on 12th Oct! It really isn't worth the hassle and risk of errors to ask for this change just for 3 episodes per year, even if I did think that they were duplicates. I still remember how hard-fought this SP was!  *


I read your justification, I just don't agree wiith it! It is inconceivavle to me that anyone would watch both the live race and the as-live replay, so they are to all intents and purposes the same!

Anyway, you are quite right that this crops up so infrequently that it is not an issue.


----------



## cwaring

Just noticed this, so it's too late to get it changed, but there's a screw-up with "Buffy" on BBC2 this week. Thursdays ep is fine, but the Saturday repeat (1.05am this week) lists a different episode title which is naturally being picked up by a FROSP. The ep description, though, is the same 

"Normal Again" is this weeks ep. "Entropy" (given as the title of the repeat) is actually the _next_ episodes title which - according to DG - isn't on for at least two weeks.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by bradleyem _
> *Would you consider the Tennis seeding draw as the same program as the Tennis matches? Odd analogy, but Seeding Draw = Qualifying, Tennis Match = Race, Tennis Championship = F1 Season.
> *


Maybe it is an odd analogy, but yes I do consider them part of the same intrinsic event. For example, a season pass for the Australian Open should pick up all rounds of the Australian Open, whether an early stage, a final or whatever. Personally, I'd rather just record the mens events, but I wouldn't suggest creating a separate season pass for that - that's what wishlists are for.

*



IMHO Qualfiying, Race and Highlights are three different things. The live race and as-live race should also be considered as the same program, even though they aren't actually the same program (most of the non-race stuff is removed).

Click to expand...

*Could be a dangerous precedent to set, if they were to.


----------



## sanderton

I guess it comes down to whether you consider the qualifying an intrinsic part of the F1 race. I don't.


----------



## kitschcamp

Qualifying is very intrinsic to F1. It may not be part of the race, but it's part of the event, the sport etc. If you don't want those bits, use a wishlist for F1 and race. Or cancel the bits you don't want. But please don't try and get them to break our nicely working season passes.


----------



## bobnick

Hmm, but there's pre-qualifying and the actual qualifying. There's arguments both ways for SP settings, but really, they should be seperated out - that way, people can choose what they want to record. 
I don't understand why highlights are chucked into the same Season Pass as the race - if I tape a live football match, I don't expect the highlights to be also taped later on that evening.
Is there any issue that people can think of as to why we shouldn't have seperate SPs for Friday Qualifying, Saturday Qualifying, the Race, and Highlights? I know different people who regularly watch one / two / three and even all of the above! Can't Tivo cater to them?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *But please don't try and get them to break our nicely working season passes. *


But that's the point - for me (and at least a couple of others around here) thet _arent't_ nicely working Season Passes. I have to set manual recordings. Even Mr Tickle has to manually edit his because he wants the reae to have different settings to the others.

If they were separate, you would get what you want (you would set SPs for all), and I would get what I want (just the race). Everyone wins. I can't see the down side?


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> If they were separate, you would get what you want (you would set SPs for all), and I would get what I want (just the race). Everyone wins. I can't see the down side? *


That the download happens Saturday night, for example, you don't know that now you have "F1 Qualifying" and "F1 Race" and as a result it doesn't record the race. I'd be mightily cheesed off if that happens, as would those who expect the season pass to work who don't read these boards.

I shouldn't have to worry about an existing season pass suddenly working completely differently.


----------



## sanderton

That's a one-off practical transitional problem; in principle, what is the downside?


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *But that's the point - for me (and at least a couple of others around here) thet arent't nicely working Season Passes. I have to set manual recordings. Even Mr Tickle has to manually edit his because he wants the reae to have different settings to the others.
> *


"even" me? . I don't _have_ to manually edit my SP. What I meant to say in reply to the person who said it was hassle removing the padding from [all episodes except the race], was that it's easier to have no/little padding on the SP, then only edit the race episode.



> *
> If they were separate, you would get what you want (you would set SPs for all), and I would get what I want (just the race). Everyone wins. I can't see the down side? *


a) there is no need for a guide data change, and unnecessary extra work for Jim. You can already do what you want with a wishlist. That is what wishlists are for.
b) 99% of uk tivo users who don't read this forum would suddenly find episodes missing from their SP, after the event, and get very upset. I've said many a time that "orphan" episodes which are missing from SPs are the hardest ones to spot. All those people would be mighty annoyed to get up on Saturday 22nd Mar to find that Qualifying 1, which they thought would have been recorded for them, wasn't - and no repeat available.

Perhaps this could all be moved to a new thread, these discussion posts make it harder for Jim to find real errors to fix (yes I'm sorry, I am guilty of it too!)


----------



## Jim99

Nah, I like the witty banter...


----------



## Adder

Jim, there are still the following motor racing problems:

Series linking problems:

Provider: BSkyB UK 
Channel: 105 FIVE 
Time: 18/3 12.55 am 

Title: "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing" 

Problem: This has slipped out of the correct season pass again, it should be in the series titled "NASCAR Busch Racing Series". 

Provider: BSkyB UK 
Channel: 412 EUROGB 
Time: 23/3 11.30pm 

Title: Auto Racing 

This programme should be in an already created series that I think was called "American LeMans Series" last year, should really have a space between Le and Mans as shown in the episode title. 

Genres:

"Mondial Truck" - MOTORS remove Motor Sport, add Motoring 

Can you take a look at these?


----------



## manolan

Provider: DTT
Channel: 4
Time: 9am 17-21 March
Title: Bewitched

The episode on Monday 17 March must have one code (same as all previous). The episodes from 18 March onwards must have a different one. There are two entries in the "Search Title" screen and they each list different episodes on "View forthcoming episodes".


----------



## craigw

- Postcode - RH4
- Service Provider - NTL (Ex-CWC) (Surrey)
- Channel Name - Five 
- Channel Number - 5
- Programme Name - Holy Man
- Time/Date of airing - 13/3/2003, 8.00 
- Problem encountered - This should be the Celtic - Liverpool UEFA cup tie which started at 7.45.

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, I confess that I haven't read trough the thread lately!


----------



## OzSat

Please keep this thread to the reporting of problems only.

The discussion posts regarding the 'missing' Celtic v Liverpool match have been merged into Tivo UEFA Football Blunder


----------



## Adder

Provider: BSkyB UK
Channel: 105 FIVE
Time: 26/3 2.05am

Title: Indy Racing League Motor Racing

Problem:

This should be in the series "IRL Racing".

This problem is cropping up almost every week now with either NASCAR Busch Series or IRL on Five.

Are there proceedures that can be set up so "NASCAR Busch Series Motor Racing" always maps onto "NASCAR Busch Racing Series" and "Indy Racing League Motor Racing" always maps onto "IRL Racing"?

Would save me posting almost this same message every week?


----------



## Richardr

Next Wednesday, the Newcastle Champions League game has been moved to Plus (from the ITV News Channel).

For the schedule see here .


----------



## Foxy

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a) Didn't this programme used to be called "5th Gear"? Channel 5 web site appears to agree; search for "5th Gear" returns repeats on Discovery Home & Leisure & search for "Fifth Gear" returns new series on Five. 
So Season Passes for "5th Gear" presumably won't get "Fifth Gear"? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jim please can we have these put back into the original "5th gear" series with episodes, ie 

episode called "The Ultimate Crash Test": 
FIVE Wed 12th Mar 20:30 True EP5687830001 
FIVE Sun 16th Mar 17:10 True EP5687830001 

episode called "The Ultimate Menace: Snoozers or Boozers" 
FIVE Wed 19th Mar 20:30 True SH5697940000 (warning - that SH looks wrong - I expect there will be a duplicate of this on Sunday 23rd...)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listings now corrected to "5th Gear"! Many thanks to those concerned!


----------



## sanderton

Jim99 - thanks for making the Zurich Premiership rugby union on Sky as Season Passable series. Excellent.


----------



## woody

> _Originally posted by rscott4563 _
> *- Postcode - LS1 4HJ
> - Service Provider - Sky Digital
> - Channel Name - Channel 4
> - Channel Number - 104
> - Programme Name - ER
> - Time/Date of airing - 19/03/03
> - Problem encountered - When trying to setup a season pass to record all of the new series of ER starting on the 19th of March at 9pm TiVo dosen't seem to recognise that the new season and the repeats shown on channel 4 day time are different?? I've got it set to only record the first runs and I setup the season pass on the episode that will begin running on the 19th but if I look at the episodes set to be recorded and they include all of the repeats of last series during the day??? *


This is correct, ER, on C4 is technically a repeat (even though its a news series). Don't use a FRO, SP for this. A FRO SP works on E4.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Next Wednesday, the Newcastle Champions League game has been moved to Plus (from the ITV News Channel).
> 
> For the schedule see here . *


 It seems that ITV News were worried about the possibility that they may be in the middle of a war - which would have to be cancelled due to football.


----------



## dallardice

Programme name: "This Week"
Platform: Sky Digital
Channels: 101 BBC1 / 673 WONDRF

These are not the same programme. One is an intelligent review of the week's politics on BBC1, the other is on a religious propaganda channel.

"Search by name" currently shows three entries - one for BBC1, one for WONDERF and one without a channel name. Broadcasts are mixed up between all three of them - please sort it out.


----------



## mrtickle

^^ Also please don't forget to set different Genres for each one !


----------



## AMc

- Postcode - N16
- Service Provider - TeleWest Active Digital (probably all)
- Channel Name - BBC1 
- Channel Number - 101
- Programme Name - Film 2003 
- Time/Date of airing - 17/03/03 
- Problem encountered 
17th March "2320 Film 2003 Oscars Preview" was not shown, it was a news discussion program about the Iraq crisis.

Film 2003 fans will need to manually record the repeat later this week on BBC2, the item in Now Showing is not what it appears to be so Tivo won't schedule the new recording - also note the channel change for the repeat.

From http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/advance_search.cgi?keyword=film+2003

Film 2003 Sat 22 Mar, 13:05 - 13:35 BBC Two 
Oscars Preview: A look ahead to the drama and glamour of next week's 75th Academy Awards, with profiles of some of the leading nominees and fascinating Oscar facts. W/S.


----------



## sjp

Sky 1 + Sky 1 Mix

Jeremiah

end of March beginning of April episodes...

There seems to be a little confusion regarding what episodes are being shown for Jeremiah on the 2 x Sky One and 1 x Sky One Mix showings.

Jeremiah is *usually* shown on Sky One on Mondays at 10pm, Sky One Mix Tuesdays also at 10pm and then repeated on Sky one around 3:55/4:20am the following Saturday. There is a change to this pattern next week when the Sky One Monday showing is on at 1am early Tuesday morning, I think this is a one off.

The "normal pattern" run has differing episode titles Sky One - Monday March 31st versus Sky One Mix - Tuesday April 1st (Tivo data not available as yet for the Saturday 4am repeat but DigiGuide has the Tuesday - Sky One Mix episode as being shown).

From what I can follow from episode numbers, tvtome etc it looks as if the Sky One "Ring of Truth" episode on Monday March 31st is next to be shown, perhaps the problem has arisen due to the cancellation of the whole weeks worth a while back when the Michael Jackson special (?) was aired.

tia

stuart


----------



## Chris T

- Postcode LE12
- Service Provider NTL Digital. 
- Channel Name British Eurosport
- Channel Number 112
- Programme Name Rugby
- Time/Date of airing 9.30pm 23/03/03
- Problem encountered

The Monterrery round of Champ Cars is now being shown (as) live between 9.30 & 11.30pm replacing the Rugby and the Eurosport news. 

From the Eurosport website and DigiGuide.


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: E!
Channel Number: 250 
Programme Name:Countdown to the Red Carpet and following programmes (Live from the Red Carpet/ Post Show. 
Time/Date of airing 5.00pm Sunday 23 March 
Problem: Why is this programme listed for wednesday 26th March when its being transmitted on Sunday 23 March.

Can you please correct it quickly


----------



## Typhoid

- Postcode - CT16
- Service Provider - NTL (ex-CWC)l 
- Channel Name - Paramount
- Channel Number - 102 
- Programme Name - Becker 
- Time/Date of airing - Weekdays @ 5:30pm and 9pm
- Problem encountered - As of this week (17/3 >) the season pass no longer identifies the 9pm showing as a repeat of the 5.30pm earlier that day - additionaly the 5.30pm listings also run on into Saturday and Sundays when the program is not aired, in that slot is 'Grosse Pointe'
__________________


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital. 
Channel Name: Hallmark
Channel Number: 190
Programme Name: Law and Order / Law and Order: Special Victims Unit
Time/Date of airing: March 27th and 28th at 9pm (repeated at 1am)

Tivo shows "Law and Order" episodes Justice and Denial showing on the above dates. The Hallmark website has "Law and Order: Special Victims Unit" as being shown.

Both series has these episode titles, guess Hallmark has it right (fwiw, DigiGuide has L&O: SVU listed)


----------



## DMc

BBC7 (Freeview 78)
Title: Comedy Winners with Mark Radcliffe
Every Saturday 8am + repeated at 9pm

The Season pass options don't appear so I can't set one up.


----------



## ndunlavey

Postcode: SE3
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: ITV2
Channel Number: 226
Programme Name:Cold Feet
Time/Date of airing Sunday evenings, 10.30 ish
Problem: Listing entries for this appear only a week or so in advance, and although I have a season pass I seem to have to select each one manually. Although other ITV2 programmes appear further in advance, this programme gets listed just as "ITV2 Entertainment" until a week or so before airing.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: FTN 
Channel Number: 20??? can't remember
Programme Name: The Tonight Show with Jay Leno
Time/Date of airing: nightly at 9pm

It looks like 9pm showing of The Tonight Show is repeated just after midnight but all episodes are being picked up when creating a season pass.

Will confirm when I can get both episodes recorded on the same night.

If at all possible, guest info would be great.


----------



## themaddoc

Postcode nw9 7hs
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name zee tv
- Channel Number 808 
- Programme Name movie
- Time/Date of airing sunday's at 8.00pm or 8.30 pm
- Problem encountered 
do not show any guide data...i.e. name of movie or brief description.

also 


Postcode nw9 7hs
- Service Provider Sky Digital 
- Channel Name zee cinema
- Channel Number 810
- Programme Name movie
- Time/Date of airing all day
- Problem encountered does not show prgramme guide data for any airings


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital

BBC2 (102) Thu 20 Mar @ 20:30
Tivo thought "How To Be A Gardener" was showing.
Actually aired, and reported correctly on Sky EPG, was "Match of the Day"


Bravo+1 (125) Sun 23 Mar @ 14:40
Tivo thought "Combat Missions" was showing.
Actually aired, and reported correctly on Sky EPG, was "Shark Files"


----------



## gallen9

Channel : Channel 5
Times Monday am 31st March , 7th April

Trying to set up a season pass of baseball on Five which has been notoriously bad for different programme names, over-runs, rescheduling.

First programme is 31st March but Season Passing this doesn't pick up 7th April programme which has the same name and a different description. I don't want to Wishlist everything with baseball since there are too many random programmes that come through.

Can someone help?


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Service Provider: Sky Digital 
Channel Name: DHL & DHL+1
Channel Number: 133 & 134
Programme Name: Late Night Poker
Time/Date of airing: Sat & Wed but haven't figured out the first showing / repeat showing pattern as yet.

The data seems to be a little generic, based on the first round by the looks of it. Either that or some supermarket checkout operator has enough money to appear in all the heats (wonder if her till balances at the end of a shift).

The DHL website is of little help, looks like it is published monthly and only covers up to the end of the current month.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by gallen9 _
> *Channel : Channel 5
> Times Monday am 31st March , 7th April
> 
> Trying to set up a season pass of baseball on Five which has been notoriously bad for different programme names, over-runs, rescheduling.
> 
> First programme is 31st March but Season Passing this doesn't pick up 7th April programme which has the same name and a different description. I don't want to Wishlist everything with baseball since there are too many random programmes that come through.
> 
> Can someone help? *


 I understand that in the US - they have to use 'Wishlists' for this type of programming as each programme is treated as an event rather than an episode in a series.

I guess the same applies for the NASN channel - which has a triple-header of live MLB Baseball on Monday evening.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Just noticed this, so it's too late to get it changed, but there's a screw-up with "Buffy" on BBC2 this week. Thursdays ep is fine, but the Saturday repeat (1.05am this week) lists a different episode title which is naturally being picked up by a FROSP. The ep description, though, is the same
> 
> "Normal Again" is this weeks ep. "Entropy" (given as the title of the repeat) is actually the next episodes title which - according to DG - isn't on for at least two weeks. *


Due to the error mentioned above, anyone with a BBC2 "Buffy" SP should check next week episodes as neither is going to be recorded due to the 28-day rule. Because of the above error, the Tivo thinks this ep was shown last week, or two weeks ago next week


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: This is your Life
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays at 7pm
Problem: This no longer has a season pass available.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> *
> Programme Name: This is your Life
> Problem: This no longer has a season pass available. *


This is disgraceful Jim... I was a guest (albeit not the main star one) earlier this year and demand to be able SP this show!

(But if you could also look at the Baseball problem above, that would be lovely too... 'Major League Baseball Live' is more of a show than an event - the games they show change at a moment's notice, and it's the same presenters from the same studio each time, just picking up ESPN or Fox whenever they can)


----------



## andyharvey

Postcode: LE17
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 40
Programme Name: The Next Big Thing
Time/Date of airing: Friday 4 Apr 12:55am
Problem: This is not picked up by my current season pass.


----------



## sjp

Tonights (Thursday 27th) Horizon about Flight 587 on BBC2 was postponed at the (near) last minute (turns out that digiguide knew about it but don't know when they changed their listings).

If rescheduled within the next 28 days I assume Tivo will ignore it as it already thinks it recorded this episode. Should this be the case can something be done that ensures it will still be picked up by an existing SP.

tia

stuart


----------



## Crispin

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Tonights (Thursday 27th) Horizon about Flight 587 on BBC2 was postponed at the (near) last minute (turns out that digiguide knew about it but don't know when they changed their listings).
> 
> If rescheduled within the next 28 days I assume Tivo will ignore it as it already thinks it recorded this episode. Should this be the case can something be done that ensures it will still be picked up by an existing SP.
> *


Interestingly, I had the correct title for Horizon ("Life on Mars") but the summary was the summary for the Flight 587 episode, also last nights episode wasn't picked up in my season pass


----------



## sjp

hmmm, just checked recording history and my episode title was Flight 587... and discovered that tivo does not have the overnight BBC1 repeats that digiguide (with no episode info) and the bbc website has listed (mind you the bbc website still has Flight 587 as being repeated on Wed 2 Apr, 02:25 - 03:15)


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital

BBC1 (101) @ 11:00am Weekday mornings
TiVo thinks "Big Strong Boys" is being aired.
Actually aired, and reported correctly on Sky EPG, is "Bargain Hunt"

BBC2 (102) on Mon 24 Mar @ 0:10
TiVo thought "Never Mind The Buzzcocks" was showing.
Actually aired, and reported correctly on Sky EPG, was "Double Take"


----------



## OzSat

Sky Sports channels - this week's WWE Raw runs for 2hr 15mins - and not the 2 hours as shown on TiVo.


----------



## craig7327

Postcode - PO6 
Service Provider - Sky Digital 
Channel Name - Sky Movies Cinema 1 
Channel Number - 315
Programme Name - Peyton Place 
Time/Date of airing - 1 April 9:25am 
Problem encountered - Not airing until the 9 April at 6:10pm


----------



## cwaring

You're new, so you might not have noticed, but we have a specific thread for this kind of thing: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29736


----------



## OzSat

Thread merged!


----------



## Adder

Here we go, we have a raft of non-descript Auto Racing titles again:

Provider: BSkyB UK

Title: "Auto Racing"

Times/Channels: 9/4 7pm SKYSP3, 9/4 9pm SKYSPX, 10/4 1am SKSP2, 10/4 1.30pm SKSP3 10/4 5.30pm SKYSP3

Problem: These programmes should all be titled "TVR Tuscan Challenge" if you intend to avoid the catch all Auto Racing as it was mentioned on the forum would be done earlier this year. Everything past the colon in the current episode title should remain in the episode title.

Title: Auto Racing

Time: 12/4 12am EUROGB

Problem: Should not be titled Auto Racing, should be titled "World Rally Championship"

Title: Auto Racing

Times: 16/4 8pm SKYSP2, 16/4 11pm SKYSP3, 17/4 1.30am SKYSP2, 17/4 1.30pm SKYSP3, 17/4 3pm SKYSP2

Problem: These programmes should all be titled "Caterham Tour" if you intend to avoid the catch all Auto Racing as it was mentioned on the forum would be done earlier this year. Everything past the colon in the current episode title should remain in the episode title.

Title: Auto Racing

Time: 16/4 10.15pm EUROGB

Problem: I believe there is already a series listed for this and it is probabaly called "Japanese GT Racing" or "JGTC Racing" probably the latter, so can this showing be put into that series?

Title: Auto Racing

Time: 16/4 10.45 pm EUROGB

Problem: This should be in the series "Nissan World Series Racing" that was created last year.


----------



## Adder

Oh, this is I would imagine is not Tribute's fault , but the following programs description is wrong on two accounts:

Provider: BSkyB UK

Title: CART Racing

Time: 13/4 9.30 pm EUROGB

The description currently reads:
"Another chance to catch the action from round three of the CART FedEx Series from Long Beach in California."

And should read:
"Round three of the *Champ Car World Series*, *live* from Long Beach in California."

If it is not live it will only be 30 mins after the race actually begins, so it's hardly another chance to see when you are joining in progress.

And I really wish whoever provides Tribune and the Sky EPG listings would stop using "CART FedEx Series" as it is NOT the "FedEx Series" anymore!

Eurosport have correct descriptions in their internal listings, so who is doing it!

* Gets off soap-box "

Sorry guys, I needed to vent.


----------



## Adder

And one more:

Provider: BSkyB UK

Title: World Rally Championship*s*

Channel: EUROGB

Times: 10/4 11pm, 11/4 7.30am, 12/4 7.30am, 12/4 9.30am, 12/4 9.30pm, 13/4 1am, 13/4 7.30am, 13/4 6.30pm, 14/4 2am, 14/4 8.30am, 14/4 6.45pm, 18/4 8.15pm

Problem: This series has sprouted the unwanted "s" on the end, can the series be changed back to "World Rally Championship" without the "s" on the end so that it matches the series title on Channel 4?

Thanks.


----------



## bignoise

The UKPANI combined Nickelodeon/Paramount channel for analogue cable viewers seems to have no Nickelodeon listings in it any more, and only lists Paramount from 6pm - 4am. (Should be 7pm)

This affects all schedules from today onwards. Wah! I'm going to miss Sabrina!!


----------



## johala_reewi

Provider: Freeview
Channel: TMF
Programme: Lateshift
Times: Every night

This programme should have an S and V and L category because it shows uncensored videos which can contain a lot of sex, violence and/or bad language. At the moment there is no rating or content categorising and so TIVO parental controls fail to restrict access.

During the day, TMF show the censored versions which are suitable for children. So the lack of ratings information is not a problem.


----------



## sanderton

I think the ratings are only applied to films?


----------



## GarySargent

OY TRIBUNE!

Sort out the bloody ITV evening schedules before I get nasty. The news is on at 9pm now every night not 10, and not 10:30.

It has been like this for over a week and it is unacceptable that you have not fixed this yet!...

Every weekday night is wrong.

End rant.


----------



## mrtickle

The thing is, if Jim is on holiday or ill, nothing will change. I believe he only reads this thread if he has time inbetween his other work.
I take it you have 'phoned customer services...?


----------



## Jim99

Don't worry guys, I have coverage when I'm out.

We'll get this sorted.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital, MTV (440)
Various times and dates

Not sure if it's been mentioned before, but...

A FRO SP for Jackass and The Osbournes is picking up the myriad of repeats, in addition to the one new Osbourne show every week.

Judging from what's being recorded, Jackass is showing only repeats, whilst The Osbournes has one new showing per week - all other showings (and there are a lot of them) are repeats.

Can this please be fixed  Ta!


----------



## Adder

These programmes are all now listed as "To Be Announced" are you in the middle of doing something or is there a problem?



> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Here we go, we have a raft of non-descript Auto Racing titles again:
> 
> Provider: BSkyB UK
> 
> Title: "Auto Racing"
> 
> Times/Channels: 9/4 7pm SKYSP3, 9/4 9pm SKYSPX, 10/4 1am SKSP2, 10/4 1.30pm SKSP3 10/4 5.30pm SKYSP3
> 
> Problem: These programmes should all be titled "TVR Tuscan Challenge" if you intend to avoid the catch all Auto Racing as it was mentioned on the forum would be done earlier this year. Everything past the colon in the current episode title should remain in the episode title.
> 
> Title: Auto Racing
> 
> Times: 16/4 8pm SKYSP2, 16/4 11pm SKYSP3, 17/4 1.30am SKYSP2, 17/4 1.30pm SKYSP3, 17/4 3pm SKYSP2
> 
> Problem: These programmes should all be titled "Caterham Tour" if you intend to avoid the catch all Auto Racing as it was mentioned on the forum would be done earlier this year. Everything past the colon in the current episode title should remain in the episode title.
> 
> Title: Auto Racing
> 
> Time: 16/4 10.15pm EUROGB
> 
> Problem: I believe there is already a series listed for this and it is probabaly called "Japanese GT Racing" or "JGTC Racing" probably the latter, so can this showing be put into that series?
> 
> Title: Auto Racing
> 
> Time: 16/4 10.45 pm EUROGB
> 
> Problem: This should be in the series "Nissan World Series Racing" that was created last year. *


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode - ST6
Service Provider - Sky Digital 
Channel Name - Premiership Plus
Channel Number - 433
Programme Name - Everton v Newcastle 
Time/Date of airing - 6 April 2pm 
Problem encountered - Programme start time is wrong the correct start time is 3.30pm

Can you fix this quick please.


----------



## sjp

Postcode - SM3
Service Provider - Freeview
Channel Name - FTN
Channel Number - 20
Programme Name - Tonight with Jay Leno
Time/Date of airing - Twice nightly 9pm and 12:10am
Problem encountered...

The 9pm broadcast is the first showing of the pair (1 day later than the US, Fridays show being broadcast the following Monday), the 12:10 (currently) showing is a repeat. Setting an SP currently grabs both showings.

WRT programme data - given that we get this a day later than yourselves is there any chance that you could supply any data that you use in the US? This would help greatly with wishlists for the musical bit at the end.

tia

stuart


----------



## steveroe

As per sjp's comment above, the same happens with the ITV2 showings of "The Late show with David Letterman". These are on twice a night, both editions being the same programme. An SP picks up both showings.


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by bignoise _
> *The UKPANI combined Nickelodeon/Paramount channel for analogue cable viewers seems to have no Nickelodeon listings in it any more, and only lists Paramount from 6pm - 4am. (Should be 7pm)*


Still hasn't been fixed. :-(


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode - SO45
Service Provider - Freeview
Channel Name - BBC3
Programme Name - Re:Covered
Time/Date of airing - Friday 18th April 20:00
Repeat at: Saturday 19th April 01:30.

Tivo listings show this episode as a repeat of the previous week's programme. (on the 11th & 12th).

Don't think it will be somehow.

EDIT: Got home today and it's fixed!!


----------



## Adder

Thanks for the Auto Racing changes though the "Snetterton" rounds of TVR Tuscan Challenge on the Sky Sports network have already slipped back into Auto Racing!

Platform: BSkyB UK
Postcode: BS7

Channel MOTORS

From 19-20/4 onwards

The main problem however is I have just gone to set my TiVo to record the six hours odd of live BTCC, Formula Ford and Carrera Cup on Motors TV on Easter Monday(21/4) to find that the schedules for that week are copies of the schedule from *23 March!*

If there are no schedules yet is it possible to put that rather than recycle old schedules??

If your supplier are late giving you schedules for MOTORS again can you give them another nudge like last time?

Thanks.


----------



## UncUgly

Platform : Sky Digital
PostCode: SM7
Channel: BBC1
Programme: The Wild Thornberrys
Time/Date of Airing: Tuesday Afternoons 4:05-4:20 then 4:35-4:45
Problem encountered
The bbc, in their infinate wisdom, have decided to split a perfectly good episode of the Wild Thornberrys around another program (currently the story of Tracy Beaker) but the description of both parts is the same ! so the season pass only records the first half cos of the 28 day rule

ta

uu


----------



## SaintM

Platform : Freeview
PostCode: SO22 
Channel: ITV1 
Programme: Who Wants To Be A Millionaire
Time/Date of Airing: Saturday Afternoon (2pm-ish)/ Evening (8pm-ish)
Problem encountered: 
The WWTBAM episode that is shown around 2pm on a Saturday is a repeat of the previous weeks Evening episode, yet my season pass always records both episodes each time instead of the afternoon recording being avoided using the 28 day rule.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode - WF1
Service Provider - Telewest Digital
Channel Name - Challenge? (Callsign "CHALL")
Channel Number - 152
Programme Name "TV Celebrity Bloopers"
Time/Date of airing - Mon-Fri 0140 & 1100
Problem encountered 
There's no option to set a SP therefore I assume it will want to record all episodes though I suspect that there is only one show per day; the other being a repeat.


----------



## UncUgly

> _Originally posted by UncUgly _
> *Platform : Sky Digital
> PostCode: SM7
> Channel: BBC1
> Programme: The Wild Thornberrys
> Time/Date of Airing: Tuesday Afternoons 4:05-4:20 then 4:35-4:45
> Problem encountered
> The bbc, in their infinate wisdom, have decided to split a perfectly good episode of the Wild Thornberrys around another program (currently the story of Tracy Beaker) but the description of both parts is the same ! so the season pass only records the first half cos of the 28 day rule
> 
> ta
> 
> uu *


hmmm - next weeks radio times - looks like the beeb have stopped doing it !  Maybe Tracy Beaker has finished - just don't let it happen again  

uu


----------



## djrowley

The BBC7 schedules seem to have gone awry again. For example there is no sign of *Guards, Guards* which starts on Friday.

Any chance of getting these sorted?

David


----------



## Gavin

Postcode - cm19 
Service Provider - Aerial
Channel Name - Channel 4
Channel Number - N/A
Programme Name - 40
Time/Date of airing - 8/9/10 April 10pm
Problem encountered 
Too late to do anything but it's tagged as a documentary whne it's a drama. Dunno who's fault it is as the description says drama about....


----------



## Crispin

Postcode - cb4
Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - BBC2
Programme Name - Dead Ringers
Time/Date - 16th April 10pm

The above episode has an OAD as 2nd April, but I think that this isn't actually a repeat of that episode, the BBC seem just to be taking the best parts of the first series and creating 3 new programs


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital

BBC1 (101) @ 11:00am Weekdays,
TiVo still thinks "Big Strong Boys" is showing.
This week Sky EPG says "Trading Up In The Sun" is showing, though BBC1 is actually airing "Iraq War".
I've no problems with errors due to last minute schedule changes but, taking the published schedule into account, TiVo should be saying "Trading Up In The Sun" is airing.

Bravo (124), Various times over the coming weeks
"Britains Worst Driver" - A FRO SP is picking up all the repeats (all scheduled episodes are repeats - there is no new series showing... I'm off to delete the SP  )


----------



## pmk

The West Wing
Channel 4
Monday Evenings around 23:00
Category is wrong it has Christmas and Holiday listed for some reason.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *The West Wing
> Channel 4
> Monday Evenings around 23:00
> Category is wrong it has Christmas and Holiday listed for some reason. *


The program description in DigiGuide - "As Christmas approaches....." - would explain it


----------



## lloyd

Postcode: SG19
Platform: Freeview 
Channel: ITV1
Date/Time: 16/04/03 21:00

Currently listed as 'Movie'. TV press has this listed as Watermelon, one off comedy drama.


----------



## occitan

Dear Tribune,

On Friday the 11th of April (last Friday) How to be a gardener episode 7 was scheduled to air at 7:30pm on BBC2 Scotland.

Instead, on the day, the BBC replaced the scheduled line up with Golf, the masters. (Sky Guide was correct)

Episode 8 is due to be aired on Friday the 18th of April at 7:30 on BBC2 Scotland. That would mean that episode 7 would be missed completely.

Can you confirm with the BBC that the broadcasts have not just been shifted a week, and instead episode 7 will be broadcast on the 18th, with episode 8 on the 25th ?

Many Thanks


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *Dear Tribune,
> 
> On Friday the 11th of April (last Friday) How to be a gardener episode 7 was scheduled to air at 7:30pm on BBC2 Scotland.
> 
> Instead, on the day, the BBC replaced the scheduled line up with Golf, the masters. (Sky Guide was correct)
> 
> Episode 8 is due to be aired on Friday the 18th of April at 7:30 on BBC2 Scotland. That would mean that episode 7 would be missed completely.
> 
> Can you confirm with the BBC that the broadcasts have not just been shifted a week, and instead episode 7 will be broadcast on the 18th, with episode 8 on the 25th ?*


 I don't think Tribune have the time to answer individual enquries.

The latest BBC2 Scotland schedules hape the last edition sheduled for this week and no edition next week.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *Dear Tribune,
> 
> On Friday the 11th of April (last Friday) How to be a gardener episode 7 was scheduled to air at 7:30pm on BBC2 Scotland.
> 
> Instead, on the day, the BBC replaced the scheduled line up with Golf, the masters. (Sky Guide was correct)
> 
> Episode 8 is due to be aired on Friday the 18th of April at 7:30 on BBC2 Scotland. That would mean that episode 7 would be missed completely.
> 
> Can you confirm with the BBC that the broadcasts have not just been shifted a week, and instead episode 7 will be broadcast on the 18th, with episode 8 on the 25th ?
> 
> Many Thanks *


 The episode from 11th April will now screen on BBC2 Scotland at 8.30pm on Wednesday 16th April.


----------



## occitan

Thank you so much for your help ! Greatly appreciated by my wife !

However, accoring to BBC 2 listings

On Wed 16th on BBC 2 Scotland :

8:00 pm
How To Be A Gardener
8:30 pm
Gardeners' World

Radio Times hasn't been changed yet, and still says home front in this time slot.


----------



## bobnick

A rather important heads-up, given the love of F1 by our forum members...

Friday's Formula One show has the exact same description and identification codes as the crucial Saturday (final qualifying) show - which means Tivo will only record the pre-qualifying. Please can you give Friday its own Epsiode ID, Jim? I know you'll be upset over the weekend's football results, but it's no better for me either!

For the record, don't forget that telling Tivo to 'Record This Showing' (of Saturday Qualifying) will mean that Tivo will skip the Friday qualifying show - you have to go back and request that it also be recorded.


----------



## Jim99

The F1 will be sorted tomorrow. We'll make sure it is set.


----------



## bobnick

Glad to see you've learnt it's best to avoid the wrath of all the F1 fans here! Thanks for sorting that out.
Whilst you're around, can you fix ITV1 data for Wednesday at 9pm - currently 'Movie' is listed for 90 minutes, when it's actually a one-off drama called 'Watermelon', adapted from the Marian Keyes novel. I'd reccomend using the word chick-lit in the description. If you could also keep the ID codes so existing recordings work, that would be marvelous - but I doubt it's possible.
Also, can you please promte Sunderland's appearances on 'The Premiership' for the next few weeks - it'd be nice to enjoy it while we can


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *Thank you so much for your help ! Greatly appreciated by my wife !
> 
> However, accoring to BBC 2 listings
> 
> On Wed 16th on BBC 2 Scotland :
> 
> 8:00 pm
> How To Be A Gardener
> 8:30 pm
> Gardeners' World
> 
> Radio Times hasn't been changed yet, and still says home front in this time slot. *


 Typo - here - it is 8pm - the 8.30pm is also a reschedule.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *The F1 will be sorted tomorrow. We'll make sure it is set. *


As ever, thanks for your work with the F1 broadcasts! To make this easier to spot in future, please could the Friday and Saturday qualifying sessions have different episode titles for every race? I suggest "<race> Friday qualifying" and "<race> Saturday qualifying", ie insert the day? I find it a little unnerving when different "episodes" have the same text in their titles (even when the TMSids are different and correct) - it's asking for trouble IMHO 

TIA


----------



## Jim99

The F-1 business has been sorted. Friday and Saturday's sessions have been identified as such in the episode title.

Details for "Watermelon" have been added as well.

The garden shows on BBC2SCO have also been added. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fatboy

Platform - Sky Digital and Freeview
PostCode - CF38
Channel - F tn
Programme - Thirtysomething. 
Time and Date - 9.50pm every weeknight

The programme changed times this week from 8pm to 9.50pm, yet Tivo hasn't picked this up yet. Got an hour of Ricky Lake last night, which might sound like a blessing instead of Thirtysomething, but the missus was not amused.

Paul, who thanks you in advance if you can sort this out.


----------



## erthis

Post Code: NE24
Provider: Sky Digital
Program: Futurama
Channel: Sky 1

Tivo has recorded this, but it is infact Americas dumbest criminals.


----------



## gregh

can anyone confirm if there was a blip with 24? I just sat down to watch sunday's episode to find Tivo didn't record it, saying due to the 28 day rule. It was the 4pm-5pm episode that it didn't record, so I'm assuming it things this past Sundays episode was a repeat. Problem is I can't remember if I watched 4-5pm or 3-4pm last week!

regards,

greg


----------



## bobnick

24 took a week off due to the Golf - it was scheduled for BBC Three, but Tribune dropped it from the schedule sometime as a 'Jordan' documentary was apparantly shown instead.

Normal service next week..


----------



## qwiki

Platform : Sky Digital
Postcode : LE3
Channel : Playhouse Disney (616 I think)
Programme : All

Tried to record several episodes of Bear in the Big Blue House for my son, and every one recorded was something else. Checking Sky's guide showed that everything should have been on 1 hour previous. I set a manual recording to check today, and sure enough it's right. So it seems the whole channel is 1 hour out.


----------



## JAL

The tivo listings for sky movies have been all over the place for the last few days. I tried to record The Pledge on Premier Widescreen on Tuesday and found it had already started. Last night the listings all still seemed to be out by a few hours.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *The F-1 business has been sorted. Friday and Saturday's sessions have been identified as such in the episode title.
> *


that looks great - thanks!


----------



## Gavin

Postcode - cm19 
Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - BBC 3
Channel Number - 126
Programme Name - Two pint of lager
Time/Date of airing - Al showings.
Problem encountered 
Tivo's set to record first run only but it's picking up all 4, this is throwing out other items (such as murder game) as it's recording this in preference to other shows, I've called tivo and posted it before, but can someone please get the flags set right so I get one copy each week not 4 of the same...

Ta


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode ME6
Service Provider: Sky
Channel: Granada Plus
Programme Name: Man From UNCLE
Problem: 
The synopses for every single programme this weeks is "See 10:00". This is hardly informative since there doesn't appear to be showings at any other time of the day, and even if there was a showing at 10am, the description is useless in the Now Showing list!


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode: ME6 (but other friends have complained about this too)
Service Provider: Sky & Freeview
Channel: BBC 3
Programme Name: many
Problem:

Can someone PLEASE sort out the series flag for BBC 3 programmes? Every series I have booked on BBC3 records as many versions of the same programme as it can! All the repeated showings are recorded. TiVo CAN cope with this if the series flag is set correctly, yet it seems to be consistently wrong on BBC3. 

This is the same problem Gavin highlighted above. This isn't a "one-off" - it's been happening since BBC3 launched - and even previously on BBC Choice. It seriously hampers the functionality of season passes on BBC3 since many of the programmes shown there are repeated quite a few times in the week.


----------



## Adder

Here we go with the latest "motor racing" related schedule errors:

Provider: BSkyB UK
Postcode BS7


========================

Programme Title: "British F3"
Channel: MOTORS
Times 22/4 10.30pm, 23/4 2pm

and

Programme Title: "F3 Racing"
Channel: MOTORS
Times 26/4 12.30pm, 28/4 5pm

Problem: All 4 airings are the same programme and should all be in the series "F3 Racing".

========================

Programme title: "British Touring Cars"
Channel: All ITV1
Time: 26/4 2pm

and

Programme title: "GB Touring Cars"
Channel: GMM
First showing: 28/4 9pm

Problem: These should be in the already created series "British Touring Car Championship" that is currently used on MOTORS and was used last year.

========================

Programme title: "Champ Car World Series"
Channel: EUROGB
Time: 5/5 2pm

Problem: This is in the wrong series, BUT the series title is correct. 

Suggested course of action: Merge with currently created series "CART Racing" AND rename this already created series "Champ Car World Series". That way the series title will be correct and everyone's season passes should work.

========================

Programme title: "Le Mans Classic"
Channel: MOTORS
Times: 27/4 12am, 27/4 2.30pm etc...

and

Programme title: "Le Mans Classics"
Channel: MOTORS
Time: 22/4 4pm

Problem: These are all the same programme so should be listed with a consistent title. Probably the former since the only remaining airing of the latter is tomorrow.

========================

Programme title: Formula 3000
Channel: EUROGB
Time: 28/4 9am

Problem: Wrong genres, delete Motoring and Sports Non-Event, add Motor Racing and Sports Event.

========================

I'd like to thank all of you guys again the quality of the motor racing listings, they have improved greatly, but there are still a few things to tidy up.


----------



## andyharvey

Postcode LE17
Service Provider: Sky
Channel: TRAVEL
Programme Name: Coltrane in a Cadillac
Problem: 
I have a wish list for Robbie Coltrane programmes. The TiVo keeps attempting to record this but it is doesn't actually seem to be in the schedule according to the sky planner.


----------



## jonpers

Postcode: AL1
Service Provider: NTL
Channel: All BBC, ITV, C4 and E4 
Programme Name: all
Problem: 

I looked in here because I thought there'd be loads of similar complaints, but nothing...

All of my BBC, ITV and channel 4 listings are not downloading. They show as follows, with the same entry repeated every 2 hours:

ITV1 - ITV Programming
ITV2 - ITV2 Entertainment
BBC1 - BBC ONE
BBC2 - BBC TWO
E4 - E4 Channel

... and so on ...

All of my other channel line-ups are fine.

Anyone else getting this problem?

Thx, JP


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by jonpers _
> *I looked in here because I thought there'd be loads of similar complaints, but nothing...
> 
> All of my BBC, ITV and channel 4 listings are not downloading. They show as follows, with the same entry repeated every 2 hours:
> 
> ITV1 - ITV Programming
> ITV2 - ITV2 Entertainment
> BBC1 - BBC ONE
> BBC2 - BBC TWO
> E4 - E4 Channel *


 Suggest to re-run Guided Setup - it will be very quick and should fix the problem. If not call back


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Postcode - SM3
> Service Provider - Freeview
> Channel Name - FTN
> Channel Number - 20
> Programme Name - Tonight with Jay Leno
> Time/Date of airing - Twice nightly 9pm and 12:10am (varies)
> Problem encountered...
> 
> The 9pm broadcast is the first showing of the pair (1 day later than the US, Fridays show being broadcast the following Monday), the 12:10 (currently) showing is a repeat. Setting an SP currently grabs both showings.
> 
> WRT programme data - given that we get this a day later than yourselves is there any chance that you could supply any data that you use in the US? This would help greatly with wishlists for the musical bit at the end.
> 
> tia
> 
> stuart *


maybe i should try a big font "oy tribune" to get some attention 

looks like my SP is still picking both showings each day. again, if you have programme info for your shows... why can't these be applied to our broadcasts?

AND

have just found some unbelievably generic data for the current run of The Sopranos on C4/E4.

tia


----------



## Adder

None of the below has been fixed and one of the shows is tomorrow and my number 1 season pass "CART Racing" has been broken. 



> _Originally posted by Adder _
> 
> *Here we go with the latest "motor racing" related schedule errors:
> 
> Provider: BSkyB UK
> Postcode BS7
> 
> ========================
> 
> Programme Title: "British F3"
> Channel: MOTORS
> Times 22/4 10.30pm, 23/4 2pm
> 
> and
> 
> Programme Title: "F3 Racing"
> Channel: MOTORS
> Times 26/4 12.30pm, 28/4 5pm
> 
> Problem: All 4 airings are the same programme and should all be in the series "F3 Racing".
> 
> ========================
> 
> Programme title: "British Touring Cars"
> Channel: All ITV1
> Time: 26/4 2pm
> 
> and
> 
> Programme title: "GB Touring Cars"
> Channel: GMM
> First showing: 28/4 9pm
> 
> Problem: These should be in the already created series "British Touring Car Championship" that is currently used on MOTORS and was used last year.
> 
> ========================
> 
> Programme title: "Champ Car World Series"
> Channel: EUROGB
> Time: 5/5 2pm
> 
> Problem: This is in the wrong series, BUT the series title is correct.
> 
> Suggested course of action: Merge with currently created series "CART Racing" AND rename this already created series "Champ Car World Series". That way the series title will be correct and everyone's season passes should work.
> 
> ========================
> 
> Programme title: "Le Mans Classic"
> Channel: MOTORS
> Times: 27/4 12am, 27/4 2.30pm etc...
> 
> and
> 
> Programme title: "Le Mans Classics"
> Channel: MOTORS
> Time: 22/4 4pm
> 
> Problem: These are all the same programme so should be listed with a consistent title. Probably the former since the only remaining airing of the latter is tomorrow.
> 
> ========================
> 
> Programme title: Formula 3000
> Channel: EUROGB
> Time: 28/4 9am
> 
> Problem: Wrong genres, delete Motoring and Sports Non-Event, add Motor Racing and Sports Event.
> 
> ========================
> 
> I'd like to thank all of you guys again the quality of the motor racing listings, they have improved greatly, but there are still a few things to tidy up.  *


----------



## warrenrb

Alias on Sky One - 28th Apr 9:00pm

This episode is in the guide as 'Passage (2/2)', when it should be (1/2). This means the second part is not scheduled to record the following week (It is also called 'Passage (2/2)'

Regards,
Warren.


----------



## geekspeak

Not sure if this is an "error" - perhaps someone could confirm? 

Season pass set for 'Living TV' daily - 'Beyond with James Van Praagh'.

It is shown twice each day e.g. 1pm and 7pm. 

Tivo always records it twice. SP currently set to 'first runs and repeats'. Shouldn't the 28 day rule come into effect?

NTL digital (ex c&w)


----------



## OzSat

It is an error as, if it is a single episode shown twice, it should be indicated as such.


----------



## BaggieBoy

Note to anyone recording "Curb your enthusiasm" via a seson pass, the pilot episode is being shown in the coming week but will not get picked up due to a change in the title. The pilot is entitled "Larry David: Curb your enthusiasm".


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Program: Click online

All times in 'upcoming episodes' for this are incorrect, according to the BBC website http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/2976143.stm has a list of broadcast times for it, and they don't correspond at all to the times that Tivo has (actually it looks like the days are shifted, eg. Tivo says that there's a broadcast at 16:30 today, but actually there's one Tomorrow at 16:30. On Monday Tivo says 13:30, which is actually the time for the Tuesday broadcast.

Edit: I just checked the News24 schedules and it seems that Tivo is right and the BBC have got the times for their own programme wrong


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Tony Hoyle _
> *Program: Click online
> Edit: I just checked the News24 schedules and it seems that Tivo is right and the BBC have got the times for their own programme wrong  *


Great! Except that it looks like Tivo is still going to record _both_ showing even though I'm sure the second is only a repeat of the first 

Of course, this is not such a big problem now for me with my upgraded capacity, but we should always think of those less fortunate than us


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Yes, repeats are a problem... I got about 5 copies of the same episode of 'Goodness Gracious Me' last week. Still, I'd rather Tivo recorded too many copies of a programme than missed it entirely...


----------



## mrtickle

I did report Click Online weekly quite a lot of times last year in the hope it might get done . But then Jim pointed out that they don't get episodic data from the broadcasters; the "big" programmes on the main channels can be massaged manually so that the 28-day rule works, but it's too much to expect every single programme right down to the little Click Onlines and Talking Movies to be corrected by Tribune when it's the BBC's fault.

Also the broadcasters still aren't clued up into the concept that programmes which are NOT dramas could be episodic; ie have episode titles, numbers and duplicates (repeats in the same week). The prevailing culture of olde printed TV listings is that the viewer knows from reading the description (which is only ONE of the fields Tribune uses) and/or the timeslot, which "episode" it will be and whether or not it will be a duplicate of one they have seen before or is due to be broadcast soon afterwards...


----------



## csteinle

"Still Game" on BBC1 Scotland is shown on a Friday evening and then repeated in a Sunday. While the synopsis is usually correct for both showings, they appear to be set as different episodes, so the 28 day rule does not prevent the repeat being recorded.


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC Radio Seven (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 922
Programme Name: Delve Special
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 08:30, re-run the same day at 22:00

It isn't possible to set a Season Pass for this series; each broadcast is a separate "special" which is wrong. Please can this be fixed.

Also please add the "Public Affairs" genre. (I would have also suggested "Satire" but that's gone as we know :-( )


--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: ITV1 (ITV1CEN, ITV1LON, ITV1WCY, ITV1ANG, ITV1MER, ITV1YOR, ITV1GRA, HTVWE, ITV1BOR, ITV1TYN, ITVBS)
Channel Number: 103
Programme Name: Formula One Racing
Time/Date of airing: see below

The data is correct but please can we continue with the system of different episode titles for the 2 qualifying sessions that was successfully used for the last race?

Ie change
Sat 3rd May 00:05 EP4979440131 "Spanish Grand Prix Qualifying"
to "Spanish Grand Prix Qualifying, Friday Session"

and change
Sat 3rd May 12:40 EP4979440132 "Spanish Grand Prix Qualifying"
to "Spanish Grand Prix Qualifying, Saturday Session"


--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel 4 (C4)
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Ali G in Da USAiii
Time/Date of airing: Fridays 22:00 (with re-runs on E4 at various times).

Great episodic data so far - but the title of the series is actually "Ali G in Da USAiii" not "Ali G in Da USA". I expect someone at Tribune thought it was a typo and changed it! Please can it be fixed?


--------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Sky One (SKYONE) and Sky One Mix (SKY1MIX)
Channel Number: 106 and 107
Programme Name: Scrubs
Time/Date of airing: see below

Episodic data is missing from the following timeslots; they are therefore all being scheduled to record  :

Sky One:
Sat 10th May 21:00 (should be "My Interpretation", EP4461600046)
Thu 15th May 22:00
Thu 15th May 22:30

Sky 1 Mix:
Fri 9th May 21:30 (should be "My Interpretation", EP4461600046)
Fri 16th May 20:00
Fri 16th May 21:30


Please can this be looked at? Ta.


----------



## radish

Programme Name: Stupid Punts
Postcode: E14
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC 3
Channel Number: 7
Time/Date of airing: e.g. 29 April, 1am

Two problems:
Firstly, the descriptions (lists of guests) frequently don't match the actual broadcast show. Secondly, each episode seems to be repeated about 4 times, and all of them get recorded (i.e. Tivo thinks they're seperate episodes not repeats). The two don't seem related, it will record the same episode repeatedly even when the guest list is the same.

Oh and if anyone's not seen it, take a look - very entertaining. Where else would you see live Ballerina Greased Pig Wrestling? (worth recording the current episode just for that!).


----------



## digital_S

Postcode: CT2 
Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 40
Programme Name: Talking Movies
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays @ 5:30am, 3:30pm and 10:30pm. Sundays @ 3:30am.

My 'Talking Movies', season pass keeps recording every episode, considering they're repeats of the 5:30am showing!!!


----------



## Rolnikov

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Alias on Sky One - 28th Apr 9:00pm
> 
> This episode is in the guide as 'Passage (2/2)', when it should be (1/2). This means the second part is not scheduled to record the following week (It is also called 'Passage (2/2)'
> 
> Regards,
> Warren. *


The same thing happened with Fastlane a couple of weeks ago - a two-part story, same description for both episodes, so it didn't tape the second part.


----------



## sjp

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by warrenrb 
Alias on Sky One - 28th Apr 9:00pm

This episode is in the guide as 'Passage (2/2)', when it should be (1/2). This means the second part is not scheduled to record the following week (It is also called 'Passage (2/2)'

Regards,
Warren. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> _Originally posted by Rolnikov _
> *The same thing happened with Fastlane a couple of weeks ago - a two-part story, same description for both episodes, so it didn't tape the second part. *


in addition to the above... Tivo is not showing any Alias episode on Sky One Mix this evening (last dialup in the wee small hours)... the Sky TV Guide has Passage ep. 1/2 as being shown.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> *Postcode: CT2
> Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC News 24 (BBC24)
> Channel Number: 40
> Programme Name: Talking Movies
> Time/Date of airing: Saturdays @ 5:30am, 3:30pm and 10:30pm. Sundays @ 3:30am.
> 
> My 'Talking Movies', season pass keeps recording every episode, considering they're repeats of the 5:30am showing!!! *


Unfortunately this falls into the same category as Click Online (and I did try the same blitz-reporting angle with this, too!). See my post above dated 04-27-2003 10:18pm.


----------



## blindlemon

Postcode: SN16
Provider: sKY
Channel Name: Performance
Channel Number: 259
Programme Name: *ALL* 

Time/Date of airing: Looks like *all upcoming programme listings on channel 259 are completely wrong!*

I couldn't find anything that matched between the TiVo and Sky EPGs for the next few days!!

I've removed 259 from Chennels I Receive for the time being....


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *Postcode: SN16
> Provider: sKY
> Channel Name: Performance
> Channel Number: 259
> Programme Name: ALL
> 
> Time/Date of airing: Looks like all upcoming programme listings on channel 259 are completely wrong!
> 
> I couldn't find anything that matched between the TiVo and Sky EPGs for the next few days!!
> 
> I've removed 259 from Chennels I Receive for the time being....  *


i've been trying to figure this out as well, it was happening last week iirc. i use their website to see what i fancy but couldn't find any matches either... perhaps a week has been missed/added throwing things a wee bit out of synch.

another "please fix"

stuart


----------



## Ian_m

CH5

Barney Bear has started again (unfortunately !!) under the Season pass of Barney where as the last season pass was Barney and Friends so is not being recorded (thank goodness !!!).


----------



## Adder

Aside from NOTHING on my last two posts having been looked at for the last two weeks, the listings for MOTORS BSkyB UK Channel 416 become a complete fabrication *AGAIN* from *THIS* Sunday.

I am about to go on holiday and most of my recording is going to have to be done manually!

* Shakes head *

Sorry to rant, but I am a bit non-plussed that my TiVo WON'T record my favourite shows for me!


----------



## Jim99

Re: MOTORS

I've got to disagree with you. We are working on your issues (Programmes are not as easily merged as you think!) but I know the Touring Car problem has been resolved and the F3000 genre fix has been made. The others are still being looked.

As for the "fabricated" schedules: well, this channel only releases info a few weeks out. We received next week's programming at the very end of last week when it was entered into our system. As of now all of that info is in and is correct (even checked myself!) We received the following week's schedule today and it will be entered shortly. I guess the changes haven't made their way to you yet.

Not sure how to make you happy with generic scheduling as this channel completely changes its lineups from week to week. Yes, we do use old templates until new schedules are received. Not sure how else to do it.

We have changed our standards in regards to Auto Racing to add all of these different racing series and it will take a while to get everything ironed out. We can certainly go back to blanket episodes of "Auto Racing" if you'd like.

My rant over....


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *Postcode: SN16
> Provider: sKY
> Channel Name: Performance
> Channel Number: 259
> Programme Name: ALL *


 This one is odd - perhaps Performance changed things but didn't let everyone know?

Anyway, TiVo does appear to be listing the correct programmes from 1st May onwards.


----------



## groovyclam

Jim - while you are around and posting can you say whether it is worth posting "GENRE" errors here.

I posted several two months ago or so ( mostly SPANISH, ART and GAY AND LESBIAN ) and they were not altered and so I reposted a few weeks later but they were not actioned either.

Do you act on these or should we only post schedule errors as opposed to GENRE errors ?


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Anyway, TiVo does appear to be listing the correct programmes from 1st May onwards. *


 Really? Which year? 

As far as I can see, all next week is totally wrong - so do I need to do something to refresh my data? My last daily call was 7.45am today and I noticed 259 was gibberish shortly after that...


----------



## Adder

Thanks Jim, I'm sorry to rant, but motor sport is pretty much all I record, I suppose you could call me a part of an unusual 0.005%. 

As far as MOTORS goes, I know they are a pain with their listings, a lot of the time particularly with this coming Monday they are tweaking with the listings, but they are only a young channel, and hopefully they'll get it sorted out to make everyone's life easier!

For MOTORS really can you not just do the same thing as with the terrestrial channels and if you don't have listings just list "MOTORS TV Programming" or something?

That would be more useful than repeating old templates as you'd be able to see there were no listings and then not worry about it as they'd arrive about the same time as the terrestrial channels listings.

I don't mind seeing no programmes as opposed to entirely wrong ones
as my todo list and myself just get very confused.

Does anyone else have an opinion on what is better, no listings if they aren't available or ones that are a guess?

The situation now as I said in my first nag a couple of weeks ago is an enormous step compared to what was given last year and this is effectively just tidying up the last few.

Over the past few weeks the regular series like "NASCAR Busch Series Racing", "IRL Racing", "NASCAR Racing", "TVR Tuscan Challenge", "LG Super Racing Weekend" have worked consistently and the episode details on MOTORS are incredibly welcome.

I was just a bit annoyed that I couldn't see any kind of change to the stragglers.

I am normally on the other end of queries similar this as well, so I should know how the other half feel when people are haranging you for things.  They all get done in the end and everyone gets seen in their own time.


----------



## Jim99

One last post before I return to the shadows...

I have no problem listings the generic "Motors TV" every 4 hours until full details are released. This shouldn't irk anyone as there are about 2 shows that remaining in the same timeslot from week to week.

As for genres, please report them here. I can't personally change everything myself as some of these programmes originated from different regions. I forward these posts to the people here in charge of those editorial regions they sometimes have reasons for or against making the changes. Anyway, keep 'em coming. If the programme originates in the UK and the request is reasonable I have no problem changing them.

Thanks and goodnight.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *Really? Which year?
> 
> As far as I can see, all next week is totally wrong - so do I need to do something to refresh my data? My last daily call was 7.45am today and I noticed 259 was gibberish shortly after that...  *


Can you privide some example programmes that are wrong?

I have checked several programmes up to 5th May - and all are correct.

Sometimes the title between Sky and TiVo doesn't match - but reading the synopsis will show they are the same programme.

My last daily call was about 7.30am this morning.


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode: ST6
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Eurosport
- Channel Number: 412
- Programme Name: WTA Tennis, Cycling
- Time/Date of airing: 12.30pm, 2pm on Saturday 3 May
- Problem encountered: These have been replaced by Live Italian Football from 1.30pm to 4pm and Kick Boxing from 12.30pm to 1.30pm


----------



## sjp

- Postcode: SM3
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sci Fi
- Channel Number: can't remember
- Programme Name: Firefly
- Time/Date of airing: Commencing 8pm Monday May 12th.
- Problem encountered: general confusion

Firefly should be starting with the 2 part pilot Serenity - part 1 on Monday May 12th with part 2 being shown May 19th (this is NOT the same running order as was shown in the US, we are getting it in the correct order and are supposed to be getting all episodes).

The May 19th episode is not being picked up as Tivo thinks it's a repeat of the previous week. IIRC this is the 3rd series (Alias and something else mentioned lower in this thread) that has suffered from a Part1 / Part 2 problem of late - can something be done to check on same name/description episodes that are shown 7 days apart?

Sci Fi Europe website shows the first showing / repeat showing run as...

First showing on Mondays at 8pm repeated same day around midnight, Friday at 8pm and Sunday at 7pm.

Epsiode order - May 12th Serenity Part 1, May 19th Serenity Part 2, May 26th The Train Job, June 2nd Bushwhacked, June 9th Shindig, June 16th Safe, June 23rd Our Mrs Reynolds and June 30th Jaynestown.

You may have the correct order with just the "not recording part 2" problem but current tivo data does not cover beyond the May 19th episode.

to be fair, DigiGuide are even more confused, perhaps a rogue schedule schedule went out before Sci Fi decided what it was doing.

tia

stuart


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Can you privide some example programmes that are wrong?
> 
> I have checked several programmes up to 5th May - and all are correct.
> 
> Sometimes the title between Sky and TiVo doesn't match - but reading the synopsis will show they are the same programme.
> 
> My last daily call was about 7.30am this morning. *


only 4 hours into May 1st fair enough but... 4am had Art Blakey on Tivo but Performance listed and showed the Neville Brothers correctly. The Sky Now and Next was correct also.


----------



## sjp

another part 2 missing due to generic data...

- Postcode: SM3
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sky One & Sky One Mix
- Channel Number: 106 & 107
- Programme Name: Jeremiah
- Time/Date of airing: wee small hours on Sky One and 10pm on SOM
- Problem encountered: generic data causing part 2 to be ignored.

season finale Things Left Unsaid 2nd part being missed by my SP.

add "consecutive" showings to my request below to double check same name shows broadcast 7 days apart. generic data is not our friend when it comes to 2 parters.


----------



## bradleyem

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *another part 2 missing due to generic data...
> 
> - Postcode: SM3
> - Service Provider: Sky Digital
> - Channel Name: Sky One & Sky One Mix
> - Channel Number: 106 & 107
> - Programme Name: Jeremiah
> - Time/Date of airing: wee small hours on Sky One and 10pm on SOM
> - Problem encountered: generic data causing part 2 to be ignored.
> 
> season finale Things Left Unsaid 2nd part being missed by my SP.
> 
> add "consecutive" showings to my request below to double check same name shows broadcast 7 days apart. generic data is not our friend when it comes to 2 parters. *


My SP is picking it up fine on Sky One (ntl). Mind you, it is the third top SP in my list - you might want to double check the clashes.


----------



## bradleyem

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *- Postcode: SM3
> - Service Provider: Sky Digital
> - Channel Name: Sci Fi
> - Channel Number: can't remember
> - Programme Name: Firefly
> - Time/Date of airing: Commencing 8pm Monday May 12th.
> - Problem encountered: general confusion
> stuart *


Interestingly, the episode titles are different, but the episode numbers and descriptions appear the same.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by bradleyem _
> *My SP is picking it up fine on Sky One (ntl). Mind you, it is the third top SP in my list - you might want to double check the clashes. *


have now deleted SP and added both shows manually so haven't much to check... padding possibly responsible

optimistic wishlist created... not sure Sky One are going to be picking up season 2 after bumping it into the wee small hours slot.


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Can you privide some example programmes that are wrong?
> 
> I have checked several programmes up to 5th May - and all are correct.
> 
> Sometimes the title between Sky and TiVo doesn't match - but reading the synopsis will show they are the same programme.
> 
> My last daily call was about 7.30am this morning. *


 Sorry - I assumed that if the title was wrong then that was "wrong enough". It certainly is no good for me as I won't be able to see in my NPL what's what... 

Ok, so to re-phrase it : The _titles_ are all gibberish. 

Cheers


----------



## johala_reewi

Now the list is back I can log this one!!

Postcode: SO45
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC1 & BBC2
Programme Name: Have I got news for you
Date & time: BBC1 Fri eve, BBC2 Sat eve.
Problem: The Sat showing on BBC2 is a repeat of the Fri showing on BBC1. Tivo doesn't spot this and records both episodes (with a 2SP).


----------



## Crispin

Isn't that one fixed this weekend? I have a conflict on friday so it isn't obvious, but both have the same description for the first time.


----------



## Ianl

ntl analog
uk living
charmed
program description is one week out (ahead of itself)and has been since the last bank holiday


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by Ianl _
> *ntl analog
> uk living
> charmed
> program description is one week out (ahead of itself)and has been since the last bank holiday *


fwiw

it looks like the listings (if they actually differ) for Sky Digital is also exhibiting this problem.


----------



## sjp

slight confusion over the C4 program "Angel" (3:55am Tuesday June 3rd)...

it's actually a...

"Wistful charcoal animation about an angel who is banished to Earth."

which doesn't star the other Angel mob.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *which doesn't star the other Angel mob. *


and of course, *that* series is starting on five on June 2


----------



## gregh

I've got an issue with the date regarding superbikes shown on BBC2. I previously had an SP for world Superbikes, but noticed it hadn't recorded anything recently.

After checking listings it appears World Superbikes are now lumped under motorcycling on BBC2, hence there is no way to just record the world superbikes without getting all the other bike racing BBC show.

Is it possible to go back to a title of World Superbikes please?

thanks.

Greg


----------



## bduguid

- Programme Name: Thomas the Tank Engine
- Problem encountered: categorised only as Animation, should also have Children's category.

Although calling the content "animation" is a bit of a stretch, as anyone who's ever watched it will confirm!


----------



## UncUgly

- Postcode: SM7 
- Service Provider: Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Playhouse Disney
- Channel Number: can't remember 
- Programme Name: All of them !
- Time/Date of airing: All of the time ! 
- Problem encountered: general confusion - looks like the Tivo Schedule is out by an hour - but the Sky Digital epg is correct ! - Means its not easy to record Roly Poly Olie or Bear in the Big Blue house !

uu


----------



## SteveA

Postcode: any
Service Provider: Freeview (and others)
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 4
Program Name: Auto Racing
Time / Date of airing: 0255 31/5/03
Problem encountered: This program was really called "Days Of Thunder Racing" and should have contained information in the description about ASCAR. As a result of this information missing, my wishlists failed.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by SteveA _
> *Postcode: any
> Service Provider: Freeview (and others)
> Channel Name: Channel 4
> Channel Number: 4
> Program Name: Auto Racing
> Time / Date of airing: 0255 31/5/03
> Problem encountered: This program was really called "Days Of Thunder Racing" and should have contained information in the description about ASCAR. As a result of this information missing, my wishlists failed. *


Well, actually it should be in the series called "ASCAR Racing" that is currently being used this year by Motors TV, but since the ASCAR name has been pushed into the background this year the series for both channels should be called "Days of Thunder Racing".


----------



## DeadKenny

Postcode - GU22
Service Provider - Sky Digital
Channel Name - Paramount Comedy
Channel Number - 127
Programme Name - Monty Python's Flying Circus
Time/Date of airing - Sun 1/6 11:45pm - 12:20am
Problem encountered - Wrong time. Sky's guide knew it was due to start at 11:55, TiVo had it down 10 minutes early. Description doesn't change with episode (still claiming it's the first ever episode).


----------



## mesaka

Postcode - ANY
Service Provider - Sky Digital
Channel Name - ITV1
Channel Number - 103
Programme Name - Who wants to be a millionaire - classic
Time/Date of airing - every weekday evening
Problem encountered - ITV are currently running a series of classic (=repeats!) millionaire. I have a season pass for the programme but I really want only the new live shows normally shown at the weekend. The guide data should be changed to differentiate between the two shows.


----------



## bobnick

And Tribune have done all the hard work (by distributing OADs) - they just need to enable the episode flag.

Guide data has been pretty good recently - I've noticed a fair few mistakes creeping in, especially with regard to ID's and OADs but they're generally false positives - ie my tivo is taping two showings, as opposed to none.

However, there's a two part Friends coming up - first on Friday, next a week on Friday. Can't check the details (as the first episode has been scheduled into a 35 minute window, cheeky Ch 4!) but it looks like Tribune are listing both showings as the same episode.

Also, next Tuesday on Channel 5 there's a double bill of CSI - a series 3 and a series 1 back to back. Unfortunately, they're missing from Tivo's listings. Can they be added in please?


----------



## sjp

Tuesday June 10th Channel Five... it looks like Tribune think the Prince Willy at 21 special runs for 2:50 and not the 1 hour that digiguide think. thus CSI: LV s3e19 and s1e2 are completely missing.

Tribune, can you ensure that the OADs are correct for CSI: LV so an FRO SP will function correctly?

tia

stuart


----------



## bobnick

Isn't that what I just requested above?


----------



## sjp

post typed but unsubmitted when SWMBO called a Makro run (ain't my life exciting).

i see your  and raise you a


----------



## bobnick

Fun though Makro is, I doubt it took a full 6 hours of your time. Even if you did browse round the whole food section. Even the junior members of the CSI team could pull your story apart with no problems  Is it just me that gets confused about why the Captain in CSI is really nice and friendly at 9pm, and is a right nasty character an hour later? What on earth went on in those two series?

You could have at least added that Tivo will merrily tape several copies of The Tonight Show with Jay Leno every night off FTN....


----------



## Gavin

Postcode - All? (I'm CM19)
Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - UKHorizons and UK Horizons +1
Channel Number - 506 and 809 ( I think)
Programme Name - Robot Wars
Time/Date of airing - As they get schedule space to fill I think but eg 6/6/03 at 6pm and 7pm
Problem encountered - Tivo has a wishlist for Robot wars as they change the title every so often (or add extreme that throws it), and it's set to record all showings and autorecord them..
I don't mind it recording old ones on UK Horizons, in fact in that respect it's working perfectly well, what's bugging me is it records it from UK Horizons, then switches to the +1 hour channel and re-records the same program. Surely this falls to the 28 day rule and I should only ge one copy?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: Pulling Power

Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 8/6 1:30PM

Problem: Generic program description, means same episode is recorded multiple times breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## AENG

SG17
Aerial
ITV1 Ang Ch24
Sundays 8 June, 15 June 2:30 p.m.
The Adventures of English

Although the progs. are billed as a series EPG does not allow setting a SP.


----------



## Crispin

Postcode: CB4
Provider: NTL
Program: Spooks (Monday evenings 9pm and 10.30pm)
Channel BBC1 / BBC3

There seems to be some problems with the current information for spooks. The showing on BBC1 is a repeat of the previous weeks BBC3 showing. For instance the showing on BBC1 on 16th June should be marked as the same episode as the BBC3 episode on 9th.


----------



## Ashley

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *SG17
> Aerial
> ITV1 Ang Ch24
> Sundays 8 June, 15 June 2:30 p.m.
> The Adventures of English
> 
> Although the progs. are billed as a series EPG does not allow setting a SP. *


Drat!! I missed it. I had a SP set from when it was last shown but the series was then called 'The Adventure of English' so it was not recorded


----------



## cwaring

I didn't think to check the listings and have just discovered that Tivo had this programme start/end TEN MINUTES before it's actual time. Thank's Tribune  I therefore missed the last bit.

If someone who was it could re-cap the last ten minutes for me (using the


Spoiler



tag, just in case!) I'd appreciate it. The last bit I saw - before the "bong"  - was Billie chatting to a cop about a plane trip to Oxnard.

Thank-you!


----------



## cwaring

Apparently, "Alias" is moving to the 'around midnight' slot from Saturday 21st June though I cannot confirm this from their published schedules site myself.

PLEASE get the scheduling of this show correct as I will not be around to check it at that time and would _HATE_ you with a passion if I were to miss it


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Apparently, "Alias" is moving to the 'around midnight' slot from Saturday 21st June..... and would HATE...... to miss it*


 If you did, you can always wait for the C4 showing of it  
(Like I have to!)


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> *If you did, you can always wait for the C4 showing of it
> (Like I have to!)  *


it looks like it'll be Five showing series 2 from this autumn... time to convert that C4 SP into a WL.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *it looks like it'll be Five showing series 2 from this autumn... time to convert that C4 SP into a WL. *


Let's hope they give it a better time-slot and less hacking... sorry... editing


----------



## bobnick

On friday 20th, Tivo think's Bo Selecta! has been shown before - it hasn't, and needs a new episode ID.

Also, ITV2 is showing Neighbors [sic] from Hell.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: Dream Deals

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 9/6 7:00PM

Problem: Wrong program description. Listed as history of Mercedes Benz, was history of Porsche.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: Used Car Heaven

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 9/6 7:30PM

Problem: Inaccurate program description.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: Car File

Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 10/6 4:30PM

Problem: Inaccurate program description. SP records multiple episodes, breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by Gavin _
> *Postcode - All? (I'm CM19)
> Service Provider - NTL
> Channel Name - UKHorizons and UK Horizons +1
> Channel Number - 506 and 809 ( I think)
> Programme Name - Robot Wars
> Time/Date of airing - As they get schedule space to fill I think but eg 6/6/03 at 6pm and 7pm
> Problem encountered - Tivo has a wishlist for Robot wars as they change the title every so often (or add extreme that throws it), and it's set to record all showings and autorecord them..
> I don't mind it recording old ones on UK Horizons, in fact in that respect it's working perfectly well, what's bugging me is it records it from UK Horizons, then switches to the +1 hour channel and re-records the same program. Surely this falls to the 28 day rule and I should only ge one copy? *


Checked the wishlist last night, it's set to record FRO. Can someone take a look at the flags, it's recording old Ep's the BBC have shown on BBC2


----------



## Gavin

Postcode - All? (I'm CM19)
Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - Sky 1
Channel Number - 140
Programme Name - Temptation Island Australia
Time/Date of airing - Jumps around currently 00:30 Mondays
Problem encountered - Description just says "Reality"

I know it's trashy TV, but can there at least be decent descriptions, Digiguide has them, (and even tells me it's the last in the series) .

If anyone else is whatching it do you suspect once they see the show on TV the relationships are going down the pan?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: Pulling Power

Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 10/6 9:30PM

Problem: Generic program description. SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: SCIEU

Channel Number: 130

Program Name: Ultimate Gamer

Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 10/6 11:40PM

Problem: Generic program description. SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## cyril

Today's tennis on BBC2 runs to 7.30pm!


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by cyril _
> *Today's tennis on BBC2 runs to 7.30pm! *


  Typical!! 

Means, the new series of 'Malcolm in the Middle' starts next week, 19th June - 6:45pm, and 7:05pm. [Add padding to 2nd episode, so you get them both.]

Will need the Episode titles, and program descriptions moving forward!


----------



## Crispin

Interestingly the review of last nights television in the Daily Telegraph today talks about how good the 2 episodes were 

If the episodes for next week are changed to be the correct ones, will we need to force the Tivo to record them due to the 28 day rule?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Motors

Channel Number: 416

Program Name: Tuning Zone

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 14/6 8:30PM

Problem: Generic program description. SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## Ashley

Postcode: SL4

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1LON

Channel Number: 103

Program Name: The Adventures of English

Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 15/6 2:30PM

Problem: The actual program is tiltled 'The Adventure of English'. As a result I missed the first episode as I had a SP for the latter.


----------



## mrtickle

Hello everybody!

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: BBC One (BBC1)
Programme Name: Rogue Traders
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 20:00, (re-runs the following WEEK Thursdays 03:15/02:30?)

The episode "Bathroom Builders" that was scheduled for Thursday 12th wasn't shown, but it was trailed for next week instead. So next week should be "Bathroom Builders".

I presume that everything else is pushed back a week, ie "Gas Boiler Mechanics" now on June 26th and an episode about Rental Cars on July 3rd.

Digiguide has the same error as Tribune with regard to the early-morning repeats - I doubt that "Landscape Gardeners" will be repeated every week! 

Please be careful with the episode titles - some subjects have been re-visited over more than one series, and the BBC re-use the same episode titles without taking tivo into account. I make it this:

season 1
Electricians
Double Glazing
Car Mechanics
Elderly Scams
Landscape Gardeners
Gas Fitters
Locksmiths

season 2
Drive Layers (Tarmac etc)
The RAC
*Gas Fitters 2*
Fitted Kitchens
Pest Controllers
Roofing
*Electricians 2*

season 3
Builders
*Landscape Gardeners 2*
*Locksmiths 2*
Bathroom Builders
Gas Boiler Mechanics
Rental Cars


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1 GMP

Channel Number: 103

Program Name: Revved Up

Time/Date Of Airing: Fri 13/6 11:35PM

Problem: I have a SP for Revved Up on my local ITV1 channel, (ITV1 Bor), but TiVo recorded it from ITV1 GMP, also the program was wrong...it was a program called Hairdo.


----------



## bobnick

Bugger all these motoring errors, here's a real big problem that needs fixing aspap 

Channel 4 have changed their schedule for Friday night - there's 3 showings of Big Brother, to cover the two evictions. Can you give them a shout Jim and get out Tivo's updated this week?

Ta!


----------



## mesaka

Postcode: ALL

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC World Service
Channel Number: ?

Program Name: Just a minute


Problem: Problem is the same for all of the forthcoming programmes. The programme is listed in the guide data as being 15 minutes long followed by another 15 minute programme entitled "light entertainment". In fact the programme is 30 minutes long and is a light entertainment programme.


----------



## kitschcamp

Provider: Sky Digital
Channels: SkySports 1-3
Programme name: Tennis

Much confussion here last night, not helped by the odd glass of wine, when the tennis recorded yesterday was "Real Tennis" as opposed to "Tennis". Is it possible to have tennis and real tennis separated into seperate series?

The shows at the moment called "Professional Championships" on SKYSP1 Tue 17th Jun 08:00 and SKYSP3 Tue 17th Jun 14:30 are Real Tennis (a totally different game).


----------



## andyharvey

Provider: Sky Digital
Channels: SkySports 1
Programme name:International Cricket
Tues 17th June

The live coverage of the one day International between England & Pakistan is set as Sports non-event, I think it should be Sports/Cricket Event.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Programme Name: Dream Deals

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 17/6 7:00PM

Problem: Inaccurate Episode Description.

Happy Century Ford - *Correct*

The history of the Bavarian Motor Works is a history of innovation, dedication and determination. - *WRONG*


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: Motors
> 
> Channel Number: 416
> 
> Program Name: Tuning Zone
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 14/6 8:30PM
> 
> Problem: Generic program description. SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule. *


Bump this error.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: GMM
> 
> Channel Number: 139
> 
> Program Name: Car File
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 10/6 4:30PM
> 
> Problem: Inaccurate program description. SP records multiple episodes, breaking 28 day rule. *


Bump this error.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Bump this error. *


Absolutely. Let's bump all the errors they haven't managed to fix yet. Especially two that are only a WEEK old _That'll_ help


----------



## OzSat

Yes Carl 

Re-posting with corrected data is one thing - but please don't bump with old data!

Because of the TiVo processing delay - I suspect that anything which is not two or more days in the future - is ignored!


----------



## alanjrobertson

Postcode: G12

Service Provider: Analogue terrestrial

Channel Name: BBC2 Scotland

Channel Number: 2

Program Name: ST:TNG

Time/Date Of Airing: 17/6 @ 18:45

Problem: Programme correctly named ('Darmok'), but synopsis was for a different episode.

(I know the programme has now aired, but perhaps more than one programme in the ST:TNG database is affected by this error, e.g., if synopses have been swapped, etc.)


----------



## sjp

Provider: Sky Digital
Channels: DHL and DHL+1 - 133 & 134
Programme name: Late Night Poker

a bit late for tonights final but the Late Night Poker / Late Night Poker Final different programme problem has risen once again. my SP for LNP failed to pick up tonights final as it looked like it was a separate programme. there is another incidence of this on Tuesday July 1st at 00:00

a previous series had this problem and was fixed sometime ago so please ensure this time it's fixed in a more permanent fashion.

anybody following LNP - sorry for the late notice, happened to spot it just before it started 20 minutes ago - but... the way LNP is being shown at the moment i'm sure it'll be repeated soon.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Absolutely. Let's bump all the errors they haven't managed to fix yet. Especially two that are only a WEEK old That'll help   *


Well pardon me all over the place.  

But it makes me wonder why I`m paying for a subscription service, when 50% of my recordings are wrong/have errors in the titles etc etc.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Programme Name: Used Car Heaven

Time/Date Of Airing: Wed 18/6 4:00PM

Problem: "No Programme Information Available" A SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule.


----------



## Jim99

Toothy,

You do understand that many of the shows you are posting about lack episodic details on the schedules provided to us from week to week. These are left as generic show records so SPs will record multiple showings. 

If there are inaccuracies in titles and descriptions, please keep on letting us know. We will research all of these problems.

Thanks,
Jim99


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *You do understand that many of the shows you are posting about lack episodic details on the schedules provided to us from week to week.
> *


I would guess that he didn't before your post  Naturally, we all expect 100% accurace, all the time


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by alanjrobertson _
> *Postcode: G12
> 
> Service Provider: Analogue terrestrial
> 
> Channel Name: BBC2 Scotland
> 
> Channel Number: 2
> 
> Program Name: ST:TNG
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 17/6 @ 18:45
> 
> Problem: Programme correctly named ('Darmok'), but synopsis was for a different episode.
> 
> (I know the programme has now aired, but perhaps more than one programme in the ST:TNG database is affected by this error, e.g., if synopses have been swapped, etc.) *


This was no doubt caused because the BBC didn't show Darmok last week (Queens overran). I didn't check, but presumably the description was for Ensign Ro (the next episode and the one originally scheduled in that slot).


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by manolan _
> *This was no doubt caused because the BBC didn't show Darmok last week (Queens overran). I didn't check, but presumably the description was for Ensign Ro (the next episode and the one originally scheduled in that slot). *


Which is actually being shown right now


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I would guess that he didn't before your post  Naturally, we all expect 100% accurace, all the time  *


No I don`t expect 100% accuracy, 100% of the time but I do expect a reasonably accurate listings service, and I definitely do not expect to be ridiculed for reporting these errors. 

The errors may not be important to you or anyone else, but as 50% of the recordings my TiVo makes are duff re-recordings, due to the inaccurate/generic or no programme information, my enthusiasm does start to waiver. 

Anyhoos.......the latest error. 

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Motors

Channel Number: 416

Programme Name: British GT Racing

Time/Date Of Airing: Wed 18/6 7:00PM

Problem: Inaccurate episode description. Listed as Round 4 from Silverstone, was actually Round 5.

This may seem an insignificant error to some but as I`m archiving the Championship to VHS....this will make the rest of the rounds `out-of-sync`.

Please fix before the next repeat showing.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _


*No I don`t expect 100% accuracy, 100% of the time but I do expect a reasonably accurate listings service, and I definitely do not expect to be ridiculed for reporting these errors. *
I sincerely apologise if my remarks upset you. What I meant was that it's not "the done thing" to bump already-posted errors. Jim99 reads this thread regularly (daily I think?) and the errors will be fixed when he gets to them.

*The errors may not be important to you or anyone else, but as 50% of the recordings my TiVo makes are duff re-recordings, due to the inaccurate/generic or no programme information, my enthusiasm does start to waiver.  *
For the record, I'm _still_ waiting for the synsopsis of most "Charmed" episode to be changed from a generic one to episode-specific and that was a. reported at least six months ago and b. a very popular programme. However, I don't post about it every week  Hmmm... there an idea 

*Anyhoos.......the latest error.  *
One more thing. Any posted errors take a minimum of around three days to be fixed, assuming it is fixed straight away. Therefore it is of little use posting error a day late  (Sorry, more sarcasm. Must stop that )


----------



## Jim99

>>Programme Name: British GT Racing

>>Time/Date Of Airing: Wed 18/6 7:00PM

>>Problem: Inaccurate episode description. Listed as Round 4 from Silverstone, was actually Round 5.

>>This may seem an insignificant error to some but as I`m archiving the Championship to VHS....this will make the rest of the rounds `out-of-sync`.

>>Please fix before the next repeat showing.

Again, apologies for the error but it was incorrectly listed on the schedule as the fourth round. Believe me, we wouldn't insert that info if it wasn't clearly printed on the materials we received.

It will be amended this morning.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> One more thing. Any posted errors take a minimum of around three days to be fixed, assuming it is fixed straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> It is two days from when the error is fixed.
> 
> A fix today (Thursday) - will be seen in the Saturday download.
Click to expand...


----------



## AMc

Postcode: N16

Service Provider: TeleWest Active Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel Number: 106

Program Name: Adam and Joe Go Tokyo

Time/Date Of Airing: Fri, Sun Mon 

Problem: SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule





Postcode: N16

Service Provider: TeleWest Active Digital

Channel Name: Discovery

Channel Number: ?

Program Name: MONGREL NATION

Time/Date Of Airing: frequently 

Problem: SP records multiple showings of same episode, breaking 28 day rule. Generic program information


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: C4
Programme Name: Grand Slam
Time/Date of airing: that's wots wrong...

Next Fridays (June 27th) Grand Slam doesn't start at 19:55 and isn't 5 minutes long.

a start time of 19:30 and run time of 30 minutes would probably work just a wee bit better if we want to see all of the program


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 5nt
Provider: Ntl
Channel Name: Discovery (CHa 501)
Programme Name: Remote Madnes
Time/Date of airing: 9am and 3pm daily

Generic description the 9am and 3 pm ones are the same showing repeated. The Generic description means Tivo is recording both.


----------



## 10203

Jim, looks like there're still problems with the Travel Channels on Sky (181 / 182). TiVo recorded several showings of Beautiful Britain from 181 during the week - they're all half hour of a screen saying "...programmes start at 12:00." 

The Sky planner has programmes between 7am and 12pm on 182 and between 12pm and 1am on 181.

The Travel Channel website isn't much help - it says they're only on 181 

Cheers


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Programme Name: Used Car Heaven

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 21/6 1:30PM

Problem: Wrong Episode Description. Listed as `Vauxhall Monteray & Nissan Terrano`, was actually Saab 93, Honda Accord Coupe & Peugeot 406 Estate.


----------



## 10203

Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: ITV1LON
Programme Name: Soul
Time/Date of airing: Thur 26th 23:30

Problem: Oh no it isn't! This slot has "Airbase" in it. I think it was wrong last week too.


----------



## Toran

Postcode: PA1
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: NASN
Channel Number: 917
Problem: About a third of the programmes shown have the wrong guide data and those that are correct have very sparse information.


----------



## Jim99

Re: NASN

The main problem with this channel is that many of their shows change at the last minute. Initially, they send their schedules at least 4-6 weeks out, but many changes happen as baseball games are rained out, championship series finish before all games are played, etc. We receive "urgent" schedule changes for 12-24hrs in advance at least 4 times a week. This late notice coupled with the time it takes the information to filter to UK users makes it very difficult to keep the listings accurate.

Apologies for these problems but they often cannot be helped. 

Jim


----------



## mrtickle

The feedback is very welcome though Jim!

Some emergency Big Brother errors:

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel Four (C4)
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Big Brother
Time/Date of airing: Friday 27th June 20:30 and 22:00

The above two episodes of "Big Brother" are missing from the series and have been put into the "Big Brother Live" Season pass by mistake. Please can they be put back as they were for the past 4 weeks. It would also be nice if they could have different episode titles when there are two different programmes (like with Formula One Qualifying), eg

Friday 27th June 20:30-21:00 "27 June eviction results"
Friday 27th June 22:00-22:35 "27 June eviction interview"

*
** See next entry for the TmsIDs.
*

--------------------------------------

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 205
Programme Name: Big Brother
Time/Date of airing: Tues 24th - Fri 27th June 21:30-22:00; Sat

According to Digital Spy these timeslots are broadcasts from the South Africa Big Brother. They are NOT re-runs of the Channel 4 22:00 show!

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds4356.html


> "Viewers will be able to follow Cameron's progress in the African BB house at 9.30pm on E4 from Tuesday to Friday.
> A special programme documenting his time abroad will air on Channel 4 at 9.30pm next Saturday."





Code:


Episode	    OAD			Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"24 June"   Tue 24th Jun 2003 	E4 	Tue 24th Jun 	21:30 	EP4461630126 - should be different, say "24 June SA"

"24 June"   Tue 24th Jun 2003 	C4 	Tue 24th Jun 	22:00 	EP4461630126 - ok
"24 June"   Tue 24th Jun 2003 	C4 	Wed 25th Jun 	01:55 	EP4461630126 - ok 

"25 June"   Wed 25th Jun 2003 	E4 	Wed 25th Jun 	21:30 	EP4461630127 - should be a different South Africa episode
"25 June"   Wed 25th Jun 2003 	C4 	Wed 25th Jun 	22:00 	EP4461630127 - ok 
"25 June"   Wed 25th Jun 2003 	C4 	Thu 26th Jun 	01:45 	EP4461630127 - ok 

"26 June"   Thu 26th Jun 2003 	E4 	Thu 26th Jun 	21:30 	EP4461630128 - should be a different South Africa episode
"26 June"   Thu 26th Jun 2003 	C4 	Thu 26th Jun 	22:00 	EP4461630128 - ok 

"27 June"   Fri 27th Jun 2003 	E4 	Fri 27th Jun 	21:30 	EP4461630129 - this should be a different South Africa episode
[color=red][b]
"27 June eviction results"   Fri 27th Jun 2003 	C4	Fri 27th Jun 	20:30	EP4448750100/EP4461630129? - ** missing from this SP
"27 June eviction interview" Fri 27th Jun 2003 	C4	Fri 27th Jun 	22:00	EP4448750101/EP4461630130? - ** missing from this SP
[/b][/color]

"27 June"   Fri 27th Jun 2003 	C4 	Sat 28th Jun 	11:30 	EP4461630129 - this is a re-run of Fri 27th Jun 20:30 above
"27 June"   Fri 27th Jun 2003 	C4 	Sat 28th Jun 	12:00 	EP4461630130 - this is a re-run of Fri 27th Jun 22:00 above

"28 June"   Sat 28th Jun 2003 	C4 	Sat 28th Jun 	21:00 	EP4461630132 - this is the task
"28 June"   Sat 28th Jun 2003 	C4 	Sat 28th Jun 	21:30 	EP4461630133 - this is Cameron's SA programme?

HTH


----------



## Gavin

Can someone check the ID's for Robotwars on UK Horizons and UK horizons +1. Does the +1 show have different ID's?

And is thawhy it's recording both copies of the same show.


----------



## groovyclam

Yikes! Just want to thank Mr Tickle for the BB Africa changes.

I think you should post a separate BB heads-up warning thread pointing to here in the main forum. ( I know lots of people get their knickers in a twist about separate threads but BB is popular and this won't get fixed in time until Thursday at the earliest )


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC2SCD

Channel Number: 102

Time /Date of Airing: Tue 1/7 - Fri 4/7 10:00am - 11:00am

Problem: BBC2 are showing 10 classic Laurel & Hardy programmes, (no...that`s not the problem).

There is no option to book a Season Pass, presumably because the episode title is in the main title, eg. the first programme is *Laurel and Hardy: Berth Marks*, the second is *Laurel and Hardy: Night Owls*

All 10 programmes have to be manually selected for recording. 

Also the production dates are wrong....dates range from 1993, 1994 and even 2003.  

Please at least fix the dates, as archiving a L & H show with a production date of 2003, ruins it somewhat.

EDIT: I`ve just set a wishlist for *LAUREL AND HARDY*, which did catch all 10 programmes, but that`s a bit long-winded for me.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Problem: BBC2 are showing 10 classic Laurel & Hardy programmes, (no...that`s not the problem).
> 
> There is no option to book a Season Pass, presumably because the episode title is in the main title, eg. the first programme is Laurel and Hardy: Berth Marks, the second is Laurel and Hardy: Night Owls *


 Technically it is not a series at all - it is a selection of short films.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Discovery H&L
Channel Number: 133

Late Night Poker

The "final" problem now seems to be fixed but... 

The final on July 1st (and one later in July) is now failing the 28 day rule. The way LNP is now being show is a little problematic as they seem to be running the series' back to back with finals every couple of weeks.

can you have another look, and possibly even tag the data with whatever series is being shown.

tia

stuart


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Technically it is not a series at all - it is a selection of short films. *


Technically Tom & Jerry on Boomerang is not a series either...it`s just a selection of short cartoons....but I can still get a Season Pass for those.


----------



## OzSat

Perhaps they'll remove the SP now you pointed that out!


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Perhaps they'll remove the SP now you pointed that out! *


What if I wish to start archiving classic Tom & Jerry cartoons?? Removing the SP option is a step backwards, and I may as well just resort back to manual setting a VHS recorder.


----------



## Jim99

The difference between Tom & Jerry and the Laurel and Hardy films in that the Tom and Jerry shorts were repackaged into an actual TV series long ago. The Laurel and Hardy shorts (as Ozsat pointed out) are stand alone titles, not linked to each other. 

Your point regarding the OADs is quite valid and we researching the proper dates and will insert them as quickly as possible.

Again, thank you for your input. It is appreciated.

Jim


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Gavin _
> *Can someone check the ID's for Robotwars on UK Horizons and UK horizons +1. Does the +1 show have different ID's?
> 
> And is thawhy it's recording both copies of the same show. *


Yes and no. They all have a generic IDs (one that starts "SH") and are set as IsEpisode false, all generic. This is as opposed to a series with Episodes (IDs starting "EP"); "First Run" and 28-day rule duplicate checking only works with Episodic series. You can easily check the data for a programme by pressing Enter on the details screen, with backdoors turned on (see FAQ) you get more fields printed. HTH

The only way Robotwars on UK Horizons will improve is it UK Horizons supply better data to Tribune...

No probs for BB Africa . Wasn't on yesterday so I presume someone else would start a thread if needed.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Toothy,
> 
> You do understand that many of the shows you are posting about lack episodic details on the schedules provided to us from week to week. These are left as generic show records so SPs will record multiple showings.
> 
> If there are inaccuracies in titles and descriptions, please keep on letting us know. We will research all of these problems.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim99 *


*MOTORS TV*

This isn't a Tribune problem, more of a warning to readers of this thread and Tribune if they don't know.

There are no useful Motors TV listings about from this Saturday onwards, not on the Sky Guide, on their own website they do now seem to have a PDF file that has more complete listings in. Apparently they are installing some new computer system that I presume will create listings. Hopefully this means the listings will be better than they have been in the past!

So if you are a Motors TV viewer be forewarned for missing listings for a few days!

Worth noting though is they will be showing the NASCAR Busch Series race from Milwaukee from 19.30 - 22.00 on Sunday night LIVE!

Should make up for their being no Champ Car or Cup Series this Sunday night!


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Yes and no. They all have a generic IDs (one that starts "SH") and are set as IsEpisode false, all generic. This is as opposed to a series with Episodes (IDs starting "EP"); "First Run" and 28-day rule duplicate checking only works with Episodic series. You can easily check the data for a programme by pressing Enter on the details screen, with backdoors turned on (see FAQ) you get more fields printed. HTH
> 
> The only way Robotwars on UK Horizons will improve is it UK Horizons supply better data to Tribune...
> *


I guess this is rhetorical, but is it beyond Tribune that any +1 channel will by default have the same shows as the "normal channel" just 1 hour later?. I'd remove it from the channels I recieve but sometimes it's useful in case of clashes


----------



## Jim99

It isn't beyond us, we could insert the same generic episodes on both channels. However, the main point I'd like to stress is that the service just isn't providing any episodic information and you simply cannot imagine just how many programmes lack details on a regular basis!


----------



## Ollie

I wouldn't advise it though because the +1 channels don't always just have the same programmes as the normal channels 1 hour later.


----------



## mrtickle

Indeed. For example, UK Style+1 is a joke; it has very restricted hours (12 hours per day) compared to the real UK Style (18 hours per day)!

Many thanks for the Big Brother fixes Jim99. If you would like to carry on with longer episode titles for Friday eviction days, the next two are

"4 July Eviction results"
Fri 4th Jul 2003
C4
20:30
EP4461630139
_

"4 July Eviction interview"_
Fri 4th Jul 2003
C4
22:00
EP4461630140


(For those people who want the documentary about Cameron's time in the BBA house, it is on Saturday - Big Brother: The Swap)


----------



## wozwebs

The Anna Nicole Show on Sky 1 and Sky 1 Mix always have the same sypnosis and therefore the SP doesn't work


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *It isn't beyond us, we could insert the same generic episodes on both channels. However, the main point I'd like to stress is that the service just isn't providing any episodic information and you simply cannot imagine just how many programmes lack details on a regular basis! *


But Robot wars *Does* have episode descriptions. I appreciate if you don't get data you cannot put it in but in this case it does seem to have data.


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode: SO45
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2 & BBC3
Programme: Re:Covered.

The BBC have started to repeat Re:Covered episodes frequently and are also interspersing these with mini episodes from the previous series. TiVo is busy recording the whole lot because it can't spot duplicate showings. Not a problem for me to delete but the extra repeats that TiVo picks up forces other stuff I want to watch out of now playing.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sky One
Programme Name: Stephen Kings Rose Red
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays at 21:00 June 28th, July 5th and July 12th

The third and final part on July 12th is falling foul of the 28 day rule as the data seems to be from part 1.

Also DigiGuide has Sky One Mix repeating this mini series one day later again at 21:00... Tivo data has no mention of this whatsoever.

EDIT: Just checked Sky One Mix Sunday 21:00... the info is there, sort of. it's down as Stephen King Mini Series with episodes entitled Rose Red.

Probably still worth bringing into line with the Sky One info.


----------



## sjp

early warning for Charmed on Living...

the July Sky mag reckons that season 5 comes to a close on July 12th with, and I quote, "a whole day dedicated to witchy fun, including the first episodes of each season back-to-back plus *the current run's long awaited two-part finale.* they also state that the final episodes are "from 9pm"

the current tivo data does not reflect this (neither does DigiGuide so who really knows what's going to happen).

please check.


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by Gavin _
> *But Robot wars *Does* have episode descriptions. I appreciate if you don't get data you cannot put it in but in this case it does seem to have data. *


Nevermind, I looked ahead and whilst some episode have good data, others just say a generic description, so Apologies to Jim..


----------



## Marzbar

Hi all

Just a note that last night's Big Brother (Friday night, eviction night) was down as "Big Brother Live" which (although technically correct) is not helpful, since it doesn't get picked up by a "Big Brother" season pass.

Lucky we were in.

Cheers


----------



## Jim99

Re: Big Bro (I'm from New York...)

Did your TiVo connect lately? That issue was corrected earlier in the week and should have been okay (Mr.Tickle can you confirm??)


----------



## Marzbar

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: Big Bro (I'm from New York...)
> 
> Did your TiVo connect lately? That issue was corrected earlier in the week and should have been okay (Mr.Tickle can you confirm??) *


Aha. Might be the problem: my TiVo is sharing the cat5 cable (over ADSL) with my wife's laptop and she often forgets to switch back before bedtime. According to the http logs the last successful "call" was Wednesday night, 00:59.

And yes, I know I should get a mini-switch. It's on the "tuits" list.



Cheers

Geoff


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Discovery

Channel Number: 551

Programme Name: Concorde: The Comeback

Time/Date of Airing: Fri 27/6 4:00PM

Problem: Wrong Programme Description.

Listed as *Concorde: The Comeback* but actually a programme called *Private Jets Revealed*


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Programme Name: Car File

Time/Date of Airing: Fri 27/6 9:00PM

Problem: Wrong Programme Description.

Listed as *Motor Drive Live. An interactive car show from leading manufacturers including Lotus, Alfa Romero, Smart, Ford & Vauxhall* was actually *The Ultimate Luxury Car: Testing the Mercedes CL 600, BMW 760i & the Range Rover Vogue*


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: C4

Channel Number: 104

Programme Name: British Rally Championship 2003

Time/Date of Airing: Sat 28/6 7:00AM

Problem: Incomplete Guide Data.

Listed as *28 Juneirelli*, a fuller description would have been helpful for archiving purposes e.g. *RSAC Scottish Rally 13/15 June* rather than just a non-descript round of the Pirelli Championship. After all, the F1 race programme isn`t listed as 29 June:FIA


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV2

Channel Number: 226

Programme Name: Tour De France

Time/Date of Airing: All showings

Problem: No rating

Using *Search By Title/Sports/Bicycle Racing* lists *No programmes*, have to use *Search By Title/All Programmes* to set a SP.


----------



## Niall

Postcode TW8
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Sky Digital
- Channel Name Sky Box Office
- Channel Number 734 and others
- Programme Name Bowling for Columbine
- Time/Date of airing 29 June and other dates
- Problem encountered

The Tivo guide is basically just plain wrong. Tonight for the second time in a week we went looking for Bowling for Columbine. The first time the Tivo said it was on when it wasn't. Tonight it got the channel and the start time wrong by half an hour. If we used SBO more often I've a feeling we'd get more instances of this problem.


----------



## csteinle

Channel : ITV1SCO, ITV2
Programme: Tour de France

Can we get seperate series for the highlights and live shows, please, rather than live and recap shows being bundled together?


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital

Sat 28/06 @ 19:30
Life TV (202)
Tivo thought "Music Documentary" was showing. Which was cleaver because "Programmes start at 8pm" was the banner shown up until ... er ... 8pm  

Sun 29/06 @ 19:30
UK Style +1 (149)
Tivo thought "Homefront In The Garden" was showing. Again, an interesting choice of programme as "Programmes start at 8pm" was the banner shown up until ... er ... 8pm


----------



## Rich2k

I know Big Brother has been mentioned recently in this topic but I'm not sure this specifically has been (it wasn't correct on my download from yesterday)

Post code: SS15
Sky Digital

E4
Monday, Wed-Fri @ 7pm
Tues @ 7:30pm
Big Brother Africa

It is currently listed as Big Brother Live.

Also can someone tell me why the 10pm showing on C4 always has the description something like "a second chance to see the 10pm show". A similar thing always shows on the Big Brother's Little Brother showing at pm on C4 (not that it's really important just a bit annoying).


----------



## mrtickle

I think it's because each episode can only have one description in Tribune's database. We've had the same probably with movies in the past. The first description (supplied by C4 for the 10pm broadcast - something like "a look back at the last 24 hours in the house") gets imported into the database. Then it is overwritten by the description for the repeat when that one is added.

This is the price we pay for a system which deals "duplicates" and has the 28-day rule. If it was all automated, the different descriptions would probably result in separate episodes, and we'd all have to remove half of them manually from our ToDo lists!

Normally if an updated description is supplied it is because it is a correction, late change to guests on a chatshow, etc - so that's why the 2nd one is used. I don't think it would be easy to change at Tribune's end. It's C4's "fault" (but not really a fault) for supplying different descriptions for the same episode. 

That's a bit rambly, hope it makes sense. And I'm only guessing  But I'd prefer this than having every showing added to ToDo.


----------



## TMW2N

Post code: G67
Sky Digital

BBC3
Monday @ 10:30pm
Spooks

following the last minute BBC shuffle of BBC1's spooks to BBC 3 this week, the listings are now off by one week, i.e. the listing that was on this week's showing of spooks is actually for the one on the 7th, and so on.


----------



## dd400005

I hope I don't get flamed for posting this question in this forum, but it seems the most appropriate. I'm gonna be away from my TiVo for about a month starting mid-July and I'm just wondering whether any potential line-up changes for BBC will take place automatically via the daily call, and any season-passes / preferred channels list will be adjusted accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by dd400005 _
> *I hope I don't get flamed for posting this question in this forum, but it seems the most appropriate. I'm gonna be away from my TiVo for about a month starting mid-July and I'm just wondering whether any potential line-up changes for BBC will take place automatically via the daily call, and any season-passes / preferred channels list will be adjusted accordingly.
> 
> Thanks  *


 If your recordings are on BBC1 on Sky channel 101 - then you should have no problems following the EPG changes at the end of the month.


----------



## dd400005

yeah, and 102 for bbc 2.

that's good news... thanks


----------



## halcinlatsmir

Postcode: ME7
Service Provider: Telewest
Channel Name: FilmFour
Channel Number: 444

Programme Name: The Day of the Beast
Time/Date of airing: 7/7 00:00
Problem encountered: Rated as 15, yet the description, and both IMDB and FilmFour websites show it as a 18 cert

Programme Name: I Still Know What You Did Last Summer
Time/Date of airing: 10/7 00:00
Problem encountered: Rated 15 should be 18

Programme Name: Nightwatch
Time/Date of airing: 2/7 22:00
Problem encountered: Rated 15 should be 18

Programme Name: I Know What You Did Last Summer
Time/Date of airing: 9/7 22:00
Problem encountered: Rated 15 should be 18

Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 135

Programme Name: Jacob's Ladder
Time/Date of airing: 6;7 22:00
Problem encountered: Rated 15 S/B 18

Programme Name: Night of the Creeps
Time/Date of airing: 16/7 02:05
Problem encountered: Rated 15 S/B 18

Channel Name: UK Drama
Channel Number: 147
Programme Name: From Dusk Till Dawn
Time/Date of airing: 6/7 22:05
Problem encountered: Rated 15 S/B 18

And so on.

Am I the only person that looks at the Rating? I could list more films that are not correctly rated but if no one will _do_ anything, there seems little point.

Martin


----------



## bobnick

Parental Controls simply don't work properly on UK Tivos - perhaps because of this no-one uses them, so getting correct data isn't a priority? I'd rather the time and effort went on a software update...


----------



## Adder

*MOTORS TV*

Sky Guide and Digiguide now both have listings for Motors TV, Digiguide's up to 18 July, are listings now heading the way of TiVo users?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim99

Re: Motors

We are still waiting on the new schedules. I will contact the schedule provider for this station to see if we can obtain them as quickly as possible.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sky Sports 2 and 3
Channel Number: 402 and 403
Programme: World Heads-up Poker
Date: and Time: various showings over both channels

Does anybody know if these should be a series?

It looks like there are a couple of repeat showings but i'd doubt if they'd repeat the same episode on consecutive evenings as they're doing on Sky Sports 3 July 10 and 11th at 22:00 and 22:30 respectively.

tia

stuart


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *early warning for Charmed on Living...
> 
> the July Sky mag reckons that season 5 comes to a close on July 12th with, and I quote, "a whole day dedicated to witchy fun, including the first episodes of each season back-to-back plus the current run's long awaited two-part finale. they also state that the final episodes are "from 9pm"
> 
> the current tivo data does not reflect this (neither does DigiGuide so who really knows what's going to happen).
> 
> please check. *


looks like last nights download contained the required corrections, thanks.

but... it seems that the 2 part finale is invoking the 28 day rule.

tia

stuart


----------



## woody

Not sure if this is the correct thread, but it appears that lastnights download with new channels has caused a problem.

We now have two channels listed for the following numbers, 981,982,983,985,986,987,988 (all on sky).

Doesn't cause me any problems, but someone who has these channels or the correct version might have trouble knowing which is the correct number/name.

chris


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *Not sure if this is the correct thread, but it appears that lastnights download with new channels has caused a problem.
> 
> We now have two channels listed for the following numbers, 981,982,983,985,986,987,988 (all on sky).
> 
> Doesn't cause me any problems, but someone who has these channels or the correct version might have trouble knowing which is the correct number/name.
> 
> chris *


 This are new numbers which will take effect on Sky on Monday. The old numbers will be removed on Tuesday.

Processing timing issues mean they could not be done as a move.


----------



## Automan

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: five
Channel Number: 105
Programme: Big Valley
Date: and Time: 10 & 17th July 15:35

Two "Big Valley" TV Movies are on but the TiVo EPG lists each of them as two parts with the same name / episode so it will only record one half of each TVM.

Correct data for these is on the Sky EPG or Digiguide.

Automan.


----------



## Toran

Australian Football is nothing like American Football. Please remove it from the American Football genre as it mucks up my auto-recording wishlist which is set to best quality. Every time an Australian game comes on I needlessly loose many recordings.

PS Arena Football and NCAA College Football should be in the American Football genre.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Automan _
> *Postcode: SM3
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: five
> Channel Number: 105
> Programme: Big Valley
> Date: and Time: 10 & 17th July 15:35
> 
> Two "Big Valley" TV Movies are on but the TiVo EPG lists each of them as two parts with the same name / episode so it will only record one half of each TVM.
> 
> Correct data for these is on the Sky EPG or Digiguide.
> 
> Automan. *


Correct data for these is on your TiVo, too! Have you tried setting a Season Pass and are you seeing the Recording History saying that it won't record the 2nd episode due to the 28-day rule? I'd be amazed if it said that - the data on my tivo is:



Code:


Episode				Orig.Air Date		Date		Time	TmsId
"Explosion" [color=red][b](1/2)[/b][/color]		Tue 21st Nov 1967	Thu 10th Jul	15:35	EP0005740074
"Explosion" [color=red][b](2/2)[/b][/color]		Tue 28th Nov 1967	Thu 10th Jul	16:35	EP0005740075
"Legend of a General" [color=red][b](1/2)[/b][/color]	Tue 20th Sep 1966	Thu 17th Jul	15:35	EP0005740037
"Legend of a General" [color=red][b](2/2)[/b][/color]	Tue 27th Sep 1966	Thu 17th Jul	16:35	EP0005740038

Notice all the TmsIds are different so that fixes the 28-day rule. Also they are marked as "part 1 of 2", "part 2 of 2" etc - see the bits in red (only visible with TiVoWeb!). TiVo is very happy for the text in the episode titles to be the same, I don't think the text is what controls the 28-day rule. HTH


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 139

Program Name: GB Touring Cars

Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 8/7 4:00PM

Problem: Innaccurate guide data.

Listed as `*an actionpacked, weekly half-hour show*`.....programme actually runs for 1 hour. Also it is listed as `*Motoring, Sports Talk, Chat Show`* , should actually be `*Motoring, Sports Event*`.


----------



## dallardice

Date: 12/13 July and following
Channel 121 Challenge TV
Platform Sky Digital
Postcode N1

Programme "The Mole" (US edition)

Challenge TV has changed their schedule for this - originally scheduled to be one programme a day Mon-Sun, they are now running catch-ups at weekends which extends the run of the programme.

New shows are at 9pm and midnight Mon-Fri, with catch-up repeats on Sat at 1900, 2000 and 2100, and on Sunday at 2100 and 2200. This means that the original series will now run until July 14th with Mole II starting on July 15th with the same schedule format.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: GMM
> 
> Channel Number: 139
> 
> Program Name: GB Touring Cars
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Tue 8/7 4:00PM
> 
> Problem: Innaccurate guide data.
> 
> Listed as `an actionpacked, weekly half-hour show`.....programme actually runs for 1 hour. Also it is listed as `Motoring, Sports Talk, Chat Show` , should actually be `Motoring, Sports Event`. *


Being the guy normally turfing up the motor sport errors, this should *NOT* be in the "Motoring" category, IMO "Motoring" is for magazine shows like Top Gear, 5th Gear, Pulling Power etc..

This should be "Motor Racing, Sports Event" as it is, basically.

To be even more picky, GMM give the series the wrong name anyway, it should be in the series "British Touring Car Championship" which is used for the series on ITV1 and MOTORS, but that just complicates issues further!


----------



## mrtickle

Jim,

Please can something be done about Sky One's lateness in supplying data (ie please can you give them a kick!) - for weeks now I have noticed that they aren't supplying you (Tribune) with data for the end few days in the database and you are having to use generic templates.

Eg for my ToDo list, every single episode of The Simpsons after Sat 26th Jul is being added because they are generic, but I only have a First Run Only season pass. The same thing is happening with Stargate SG-1, The X-Files, Malcolm in the Middle etc. Tons and tons of chaff to wade through when I'm planning other recordings 

What then happens is that as we get nearer to the date, the data arrives, you apply loads of corrections, and I get loads of entries in my Recording History which read "This programme was not recorded because someone *in your household* modified the Season Pass or auto-recording Wishlist that originally requested it."

Now I know that *actually* means "This programme was set as IsEpisode False, but now the data has been updated by someone *at Tribune* and it isn't a First Run, so it wasn't recorded". But surely these extra entries confuse people and cause calls to the helpdesk. Even if they are not confusing, they don't half clog up my Recording History - normally episodes which aren't FR wouldn't be reported on the list for this precise reason.

Looking at the data, everything after 26th July is generic. I would rather not have the extra generic days at all and you reduce the amount of data you release to us (like you did with BBC Radio Five, thanks again!) if Sky cannot be persuaded to go back to giving you 3 weeks' of data on time?

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## sjp

Series 4 of The West Wing starts later this month on E4... Both Tivo and Digiguide have it starting on July 22nd while the Sky Mag has it starting on the 24th.

Although the Sky Mag isn't reknowned for its accuracy it does have it starting on a Thursday which was the night that series 3 episodes were first aired (and earlier series iirc). Of course, E4 may well be moving it to Tuesdays.

Possibly worth double checking.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

CHannel Name: BBC1Sco

Channel Name: 101

Program Name: Bailiffs

Time/Date Of Airing: Thu 10/7 3:40am

Problem: Wrong Guide Data.

Wasn`t *`Bailiffs`*, was actually *`Wildife On One`*


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Motors

Channel Number: 416

Program Name: British GT Racing

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 12/7 6:00pm

Problem: Inaccurate guide data.

Listed as `*Round 5 from Castle Combe`*, was actually *Round 6*.

This error was reported 3 weeks ago and still hasn`t been fixed!!!


----------



## cwaring

Someone seems to have messed up the programme description for today's "The Bill" episodes on UK Gold. Here (from Digiguide) is the correct info:

12pm
Protect and Survive. 
New staff member DC Webb faces his first night duty alone at Sun Hill, as a dangerous escaped con is spotted in the area. As the relief gradually succumb to injury and the con draws ever closer, the night proves to be a memorable one.

1pm
Take It or Leave It. 
When his old girlfriend gets knocked down by a car, skeletons begin to rattle very loudly in Beech's cupboard.

2pm
Over the Edge. 
An officer is accused of disobeying an order during a riot situation. Brownlow and Mannion are on the disciplinary board which must find the truth.

3pm
Loyalty. 
Webb and Holmes are mystified by Lennox's behaviour during an enquiry, not knowing that he is carrying out his own unofficial investigation.

4pm
Wheels. 
Hagen is chosen to drive the new crime car, and Stamp isn't happy about it.

5pm
Warm Bodies (Part 1). 
Boulton and Stanton join forces when their two separate assaults seem to be connected, but does Stanton have an ulterior motive?

6pm
Warm Bodies (Part 2). 
Boulton and Stanton press on with their investigations. But who is the other man in Stanton's life?


----------



## cwaring

Just noticed that "Quantum Leap" had the right ep title but wrong description. I assume this is the data supplier's fault and not Tribune.


----------



## Fishy

Postcode: TW8
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: BBC Parliament
Programme Name: All Select Committees
Date & time: Every Day
Problem: 

I don't know where the data is coming from for this channel but its really bad quality, often it shows select committees as one 6 hour program, with nothing at all about which are being shown. This would be same as putting BBC1 , 6-12pm Drama!!!

The sky guide correctly shows this "block" as separate programs for each committee.

Having an interest in one committee, it makes the Tivo useless for finding when its being shown, and recording it.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Motors

Channel Number: 416

Programme Name: British GT Racing

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 14/7 3:30am

Problem: Wrong guide data.

Listed as *`Round 5 of the British GT series`*, was actually *`Legends`*, a support race to the BTCC.


----------



## cwaring

Why are some people reporting errors in the _past_ tense; ie "Listed as `Round 5 of the British GT series`, was actually `Legends`, a support race to the BTCC". Surely this is of no use to Tribune?


----------



## Toothy

And your point is what exactly? 

The amount of errors I am experiencing, whether it is the fault of Tribune or not, is unacceptable.

In fact, I`m seriously considering cancelling my monthly sub, as the service is not really worth £10.



> Why are some people reporting errors in the past tense; ie "Listed as `Round 5 of the British GT series`, was actually `Legends`, a support race to the BTCC". Surely this is of no use to Tribune?


It wasn`t in the _past_ tense....I reported the error while the programme was still being transmitted.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: Motors
> 
> Channel Number: 416
> 
> Programme Name: British GT Racing
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 14/7 3:30am
> 
> Problem: Wrong guide data.
> 
> Listed as `Round 5 of the British GT series`, was actually `Legends`, a support race to the BTCC. *


 Motors listings are often wrong - but are as supplied by the broadcaster.

Motors own website shows British GT Round 5


----------



## Jim99

We appreciate whenever someone takes the time to post here. While there isn't much we can do about errors that occur in the past, we still catalogue them for future reference. 

In this case, the error was made by the channel, not us. In the latest schedules we received, the programme was listed a British GT, not Legends. Same with the Round Five vs. Round Six issue. Perhaps you should drop them a line. The poblem with "Wildlife on One" occurred when our schedule provider missed an update from the BBC. We have been in contact with them to prevent this from happening again.

I'm sorry that you are experiencing problems but most of them are beyond our control. When a broadcaster's schedule or programme discription is inaccurate it is sometimes difficult to spot because we cannot monitor every channel 24/7. Please keep bringing these issues to our attention. It is appreciated.


----------



## xxxx

Sorry if this is the wrong place or the wrong way to report it but:

BBCRadio 7 on Sky Digital is incorrectly listed as channel 922 by my Tivo. This is the old channel number. BBCR7 is now on channel 881.

Maybe this is already in the pipeline for tomorrow's update.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *And your point is what exactly?
> ....
> It wasn`t in the past tense....I reported the error while the programme was still being transmitted.
> 
> *


That _was_ my point 

What I was trying to say is, the point of this thread is to inform Tribune of errors so that they can change the data _in time_.

It wasn't a completely serious post because I know you're posting so they can change future occurences. Sorry, must be the brain-melting temperatures. I'll use more smiley's next time


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by xxxx _
> *Sorry if this is the wrong place or the wrong way to report it but:
> 
> BBCRadio 7 on Sky Digital is incorrectly listed as channel 922 by my Tivo. This is the old channel number. BBCR7 is now on channel 881.
> 
> Maybe this is already in the pipeline for tomorrow's update. *


 You should already find it available on 881 as it was added on TiVo on Sunday - but you'll need to change it over manually in the 'Channels I Receive'. 922 should be removed tomorrow(ish).

It was mentioned here - which is the place to report channel issues


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel Four (C4), E4 and E4+1 (E4P1)
Channel Number: 104, 205, 206
Programme Name: Big Brother
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Loads and loads of Big Brother errors! :-(

1.


Code:


Episode				Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId	
"18 July: Eviction Night"	Fri 18th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 18th Jul	20:30	EP4461630162	} these three should be the same episode, "18 July: Eviction Night"
"18 July"			Sat 19th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 19th Jul	11:25	EP4461630166	}
"18 July"			Sat 19th Jul 2003	E4	Sat 19th Jul	14:00	EP4461630166	}
							
"1[color=red][b]7[/b][/color] July: Evictee Interview"	Fri 18th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 18th Jul	22:00	EP4461630163	} these three should be the same episode, "18 July: Evictee Interview"
"18 July"			Fri 18th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 19th Jul	11:55	EP4461630164	}
"18 July"			Fri 18th Jul 2003	E4	Sat 19th Jul	14:30	EP4461630164	}

2-6.


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"20 July"	Sun 20th Jul 2003	C4	Sun 20th Jul	21:00	EP4461630168	} these three should be the same episode, "20 July"
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4	Mon 21st Jul	14:00	EP4461630169	}
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4P1	Mon 21st Jul	15:00	EP4461630169	}
							
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	C4	Mon 21st Jul	22:00	EP4461630169	} these four should be the same episode, "21 July"
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	C4	Tue 22nd Jul	10:00	EP4461630169	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4	Tue 22nd Jul	14:00	EP4461630170	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4P1	Tue 22nd Jul	15:00	EP4461630170	}
							
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	C4	Tue 22nd Jul	22:00	EP4461630174	} these four should be the same episode, "22 July"
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	C4	Wed 23rd Jul	10:00	EP4461630171	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4	Wed 23rd Jul	14:00	EP4461630171	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4P1	Wed 23rd Jul	15:00	EP4461630171	}
							
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	C4	Wed 23rd Jul	22:00	EP4461630171	} these four should be the same episode, "23 July"
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	C4	Thu 24th Jul	10:00	EP4461630172	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4	Thu 24th Jul	14:00	EP4461630172	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4P1	Thu 24th Jul	15:00	EP4461630172	}
							
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	C4	Thu 24th Jul	22:00	EP4461630175	} these four should be the same episode, "24 July"
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	10:00	EP4461630175	}
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4	Fri 25th Jul	14:00	EP4461630173	}
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4P1	Fri 25th Jul	15:00	EP4461630173	}

7-10. Once again, the Friday eviction episodes are missing from the Big Brother series and have been put into the "Big Brother Live" Season pass by mistake. Please can they be put back as they were for the other weeks?
This mistake has happened in the original data for Friday 27th June, Friday 11th July and now Friday 25th July . The data was fine for the other 6 weeks.



Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	20:30	EP4448750129	 - MISSING from this Season Pass
"25 July"	Sat 26th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 26th Jul	01:15	EP4461630176	 - should be a duplicate
							
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	22:00	EP4448750130	 - MISSING from this Season Pass
"25 July"	Sat 26th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 26th Jul	02:20	EP4461630177	 - should be a duplicate

The descriptions of these are really great; all that needs changing are the series, TmsId and episode titles. (Something like "Final, part 1" and "Final, part 2")

Please can this all be fixed ASAP! Ta.

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel Four (C4), E4 and E4+1 (E4P1)
Channel Number: 104, 205, 206
Programme Name: Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

I'm afraid to say this is a really terrible mess. In some cases you could get the same episode recorded three times, and miss other episodes completely :-(



Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId	
"20 July"	Sun 20th Jul 2003	C4	Sun 20th Jul	13:50	EP4457370159	} these four should be the same episode, "20 July"
"20 July"	Sun 20th Jul 2003	E4	Sun 20th Jul	19:00	EP4457370159	}
"20 July"	Sun 20th Jul 2003	E4	Sun 20th Jul	22:30	EP4457370159	}
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	C4	Mon 21st Jul	09:30	EP4457370160	}
							
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	C4	Mon 21st Jul	18:00	EP4457370165	} these six should be the same episode, "21 July"
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4	Mon 21st Jul	20:00	EP4457370160	}
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4P1	Mon 21st Jul	21:00	EP4457370160	}
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4	Mon 21st Jul	22:35	EP4457370160	}
"21 July"	Mon 21st Jul 2003	E4P1	Mon 21st Jul	23:35	EP4457370160	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	C4	Tue 22nd Jul	09:30	EP4457370161	}
							
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	C4	Tue 22nd Jul	18:00	EP4457370166	} these six should be the same episode, "22 July"
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4	Tue 22nd Jul	20:00	EP4457370161	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4P1	Tue 22nd Jul	21:00	EP4457370161	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4	Tue 22nd Jul	22:35	EP4457370161	}
"22 July"	Tue 22nd Jul 2003	E4P1	Tue 22nd Jul	23:35	EP4457370161	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	C4	Wed 23rd Jul	09:30	EP4457370162	}
							
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	C4	Wed 23rd Jul	18:00	EP4457370167	} these six should be the same episode, "23 July"
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4	Wed 23rd Jul	20:00	EP4457370162	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4P1	Wed 23rd Jul	21:00	EP4457370162	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4	Wed 23rd Jul	22:35	EP4457370162	}
"23 July"	Wed 23rd Jul 2003	E4P1	Wed 23rd Jul	23:35	EP4457370162	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	C4	Thu 24th Jul	09:30	EP4457370163	}
							
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4	Thu 24th Jul	18:00	EP4457370163	} these six should be the same episode, "24 July"
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4P1	Thu 24th Jul	19:00	EP4457370163	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4	Thu 24th Jul	20:00	EP4457370163	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4P1	Thu 24th Jul	21:00	EP4457370163	}
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	C4	Thu 24th Jul	23:10	EP4457370168	}
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	09:30	EP4457370164	}
							
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4	Fri 25th Jul	18:00	EP4457370164	} these five should be the same episode, "25 July"
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4P1	Fri 25th Jul	19:00	EP4457370164	} (no 18:00 on C4 because of the Cricket!!!)
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4	Fri 25th Jul	20:00	EP4457370164	}
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	E4P1	Fri 25th Jul	21:00	EP4457370164	}
"25 July"	Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 26th Jul	00:45	EP4457370169	}

Please can this all be fixed ASAP! Ta.


----------



## DazBarber

Wow Mr Tickle - thanks for putting in all that hard work for us TiVo-owning BigBrother fans! Now, just one more thing... you're not related to you-know-who are you...?


----------



## xxxx

*You should already find it available on 881 as it was added on TiVo on Sunday - but you'll need to change it over manually in the 'Channels I Receive'. 922 should be removed tomorrow(ish).*

I thought that I'd seen something about BBCR7 in one of the Tivo service messages the other day. That explains it.

*It was mentioned here - which is the place to report channel issues  *

Doh!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _
> *Wow Mr Tickle - thanks for putting in all that hard work for us TiVo-owning BigBrother fans!
> *


No probs! Didn't have time to check last week, pity no-one else did  



> *
> Now, just one more thing... you're not related to you-know-who are you...?  *


Hehe, that would be telling! I do like sci-fi and I tend to drone on a lot, but I don't have the highly paid job to go with it


----------



## cwaring

Platform: Telewest
Channel: Hallmark (HALLMK, I think!)
Programme : "JAG"
Time: 8pm, repeated 1am
Day: Mon to Fri

Can you see if you can get episode descriptions for this show from whoever provides the data for it. It's not vital, but would be nice. Digiguide has them 

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

FYI 

Taken from: http://www.radiotimes.beeb.com/content/schedule_updates/

---
FilmFour film changes for *16/7/03*

Please note the new schedule:

6:00pm Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger
8:00pm The Virgin Suicides
10:00pm Final Destination
12:00am Cruising
1:40am Venus Beauty Institute
3:20am She's Gotta Have It
4:45am A-Haunting We Will Go

The above films replace The Magnificent Seven, Women on the Verge of a Nervous Breakdown, I Know What You Did Last Summer, I Still Know What You Did Last Summer, Les Amants du Pont-Neuf and Choose Me.
---

I wonder why they had to do that? Seems a little extreme, changing _every_ film


----------



## mrtickle

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel Name: Channel Four (C4), E4 and E4+1 (E4P1)
Channel Number: 104, 205, 206
Programme Name: Big Brother, Big Brother's Little Brother
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Thankyou for fixing most of the errors but these remain:

These showings of Big Brother's Little Brother have found their way into the "Big Brother" SP:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId	
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4	Thu 24th Jul	18:00	EP4461630175	should be in "Big Brother's Little Brother" SP, not "Big Brother" SP. Should be EP4457370168
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4P1	Thu 24th Jul	19:00	EP4461630175	as above
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4	Thu 24th Jul	20:00	EP4461630175	as above
"24 July"	Thu 24th Jul 2003	E4P1	Thu 24th Jul	21:00	EP4461630175	as above

(Big Brother's Little Brother isn't on C4 at 18:00 on Thu 24th and Fri 25th because of the cricket)

The Final eviction is still missing from the "Big Brother" SP:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId	
"25 July: Final"Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	20:30	EP4448750129	should be (EP4461630176) in "Big Brother" SP, not "Big Brother Live" SP
"25 July: Final"Fri 25th Jul 2003	C4	Fri 25th Jul	22:00	EP4448750130	should be (EP4461630177) in "Big Brother" SP, not "Big Brother Live" SP. Episode title would be better if it said part 2
"25 July"	Sat 26th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 26th Jul	01:15	EP4461630176	should be duplicate of C4 Fri 25th Jul 20:30
"25 July"	Sat 26th Jul 2003	C4	Sat 26th Jul	02:20	EP4461630177	should be duplicate of C4 Fri 25th Jul 22:30

(Digiguide also still has this error. The eviction programmes are not "live streaming" broadcasts and so they should not be in the "Big Brother Live" series)

Phew. I'll be glad when BB is over, I bet you will too


----------



## sjp

ahhh what wonderful words... "25 July: Final"


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: B29 
Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel Name: Eurosport 
Channel Number: 
Programme Name: Football 
Time/Date of airing: 1800 2/8/03

this should be the great Arsenal's pre-season friendly:

from http://www.eurosport.co.uk/home/pages/V3/L2/S10000/tvschedule_Lng2_Spo10000_Prs8_Ven2.shtml

18:00 Football 
Friendly Match 
Celtic Glasgow vs Arsenal

and this from digiguide:

SPORT: Football
Channel: British Eurosport
Date: Saturday 2nd August 2003
Time: 18:00 to 20:00 (starting in 7 days)
Duration: 2 hours.
(Celtic v Arsenal)
Friendly pre-season match between Celtic and Arsenal from Parkhead.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2002 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## shteve

Postcode: CV2
Provider: SKY Digital
Channel: BBC2
Programme: Robot Wars Extreme
Time of airing: 25/7 19:00 & 1/8 19:00


The last two episodes and the next one all have the same episode name (new blood). The season pass is not recording past the first episode because it thinks they are repeats.


----------



## doogie

Postcode: All
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: Live TV (274)
Programme: All

No listings for channel (just officially re-launched today).

Listings are now available on www.livetv.co.uk as a static 7 days a week listing.


----------



## Jim99

Still waiting for an official schedule from Live TV. They have promised it soon (last week actually) and we will update the data as soon as it is received.

(Hey, I wouldn't want to miss "Naked Darts" either!)


----------



## Azrikam

Apologies if this should be in another thread or if it's been mentioned before, but would it be possible to change the default placeholders for channels with no current guide data?

For example, Friendly TV (and numerous others) list placeholder shows of 4 hours in duration. On the occasions when I'm surfing (I know, I should be doing that, but sometimes I do) and I want to record a show, the easiest way is to hit the record button. Of course, even if the show you're watching is only 30 minutes, TiVo wants to record the entire 4 hour block, cancelling overlapping recordings in the process. Since very few (if any) shows are actually 4 hours long, wouldn't it cause less conflicts if the placeholders were 1 or 2 hours in duration?

I know I can create manual recordings, but it's not nearly as convenient.


----------



## doogie

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Still waiting for an official schedule from Live TV. They have promised it soon (last week actually) and we will update the data as soon as it is received.
> 
> (Hey, I wouldn't want to miss "Naked Darts" either!) *


Excellent, glad to know it's being taken care of!


----------



## mrtickle

Me too! I certainly remember such delights as "Tiffany's Big City Tips" (prim and proper finance woman reads [genuine] finance news, whilst stripping and keeping a straight face) and "I've Got Wood", as well as "Topless Darts from the Titanic"


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode: ST6 
- Service Provider: ( Sky Digital)
- Channel Name: E Entertainment
- Channel Number: 250
- Programme Name: E News
- Time/Date of airing : Mon to Fri 6.00am, 1.00pm, 6.00pm, 12.00am
- Problem encountered: There is no 1.00pm showing and the 6.00pm progs actually begins at 7.00pm.


----------



## Brownedger

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> *- Postcode: ST6
> - Service Provider: ( Sky Digital)
> - Channel Name: E Entertainment
> - Channel Number: 250
> - Programme Name: E News
> - Time/Date of airing : Mon to Fri 6.00am, 1.00pm, 6.00pm, 12.00am
> - Problem encountered: There is no 1.00pm showing and the 6.00pm progs actually begins at 7.00pm. *


Ammendment to the above

There is also no 6.00am show MON to FRI but there is on SAT morning


----------



## OzSat

*BBC2NI* and *BBC2NID* for *Sunday 3rd August* - should be:

1:30pm: Sunday Grandstand from Northern Ireland. (Available on Freeview and Cable Only) Jerome Quinn introduces live coverage of the Bank of Ireland Senior Football Championship quarter-finals between Tyrone and Fermanagh at 2.00, and of Armagh and Laois at 3.45. Analysis by Martin McHugh and Jarlath Burns. Then from about 5.30, British Ladies' Open golf from Royal Lytham.

Note that BBC2NID on satellite will carry BBC2 England.


----------



## Dave Marley

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: E4/C4
Programme: Hollyoaks Omnibus
Time: Saturday afternoon E4 & Sunday morning C4

With 2 season passes set for the Hollyoaks Omnibus, one on C4 and one on E4, both of the programmes are recorded, although they are the same.

P.S. I feel obliged to point out that my wife records them...


----------



## bucksmario

Platform: NTL Analgoue (Milton Keynes)
Channel: Sky Movies Cinema

The Blob is listed on the Sky Cinema and TV Satellite Europe as being on in the wee hours of the morning 8/8/03 at 02:30.

This is the fifties version not the remake.

According to my TiVo no such version of the Blob is going to be shown.

It lists a modern remake, but nothing in that time slot.

Unlike many films on the Sky Movies cycle, this is only on once a blue moon and don't want to miss it.

Any one confirm.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bucksmario _
> *According to my TiVo no such version of the Blob is going to be shown.
> Any one confirm. *


DigiGuide also has the 1958 version listed for 02:30 on 8/8/03.


----------



## randap

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: Granada Men & Motors (GMM)
Programme : "2 Wheels 2003"
Time: Various
Day: Various

I set an SP on Granada Men&Motors for "2 Wheels 2003" the other day, and on reviewing 'Now Playing' found a number of episodes had been recorded.

However, all recorded episodes so far have been for the same show, and looking at the guide data for each, shows them the same.

Why has TiVo not used the 28 day rule and only recorded one? Is the guide data for future episodes going to be the same as the first episode?


----------



## randap

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: BBC1 (BBC1EM)
Programme : "Holby City"
Time: 8pm
Day: Tues (extra show Wed 6-Aug-03)

Guide data for tonight's (Wed 6th) Holby City on BBC1 is the same as last night's episode and so falls foul of the 28 day rule - hence was not in my To Do List. 

If I hadn't been watching Holby City live last night  , I wouldn't have known that there is another episode tonight and wouldn't have found the error (please don't shoot me for watching live tv!!) and set a manual recording.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by randap _
> I set an SP on Granada Men&Motors for "2 Wheels 2003" the other day, and on reviewing 'Now Playing' found a number of episodes had been recorded.
> 
> However, all recorded episodes so far have been for the same show, and looking at the guide data for each, shows them the same.
> 
> Why has TiVo not used the 28 day rule and only recorded one? Is the guide data for future episodes going to be the same as the first episode?


It has been said in the past it is impossible to set the 28 day rule for all programmes. Mainly the most popular channels / programmes have it set but all others you will have to put up with duplicates in the Now Playing.

I can name three which annoy me to death "Cybernet - ITV1", "Talking Movies - BBCNEWS24" and "Click Online - BBCNEWS24" these have been reported numourous times. "Jim from Tribune" posted saying these will never be fixed due to reasons above and bad guide data from the broadcasters.

At least it it set so you get duplicates its better than it missing an episode.

HTH


----------



## Paj

For all of those examples I just have to use a "Keep-until-I-Delete" "Keep at most one". At least there's only one episode a week to deal with, so it's fine as long as I watch and delete by the following week.


----------



## verses

I have a wishlist set for "spiderman", and jsut discovered that TiVo's been missing episodes of the cartoon cos it's shown as a program on the kids TV show Up on the Roof. It is contained in the description for UotR but it's written as "Spider-man" unless I'm missing a way of adding dash's to wishlists is it possible to have the UotR description modified to say Spiderman not Spider-man

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## OzSat

Too late for TiVo action now but - the Sporting Lisbon v Manchester United match was pulled from the British Eurosport schedules. It is now only on MUTV and Eurosport International.


----------



## cwaring

Platform: Telewest Digital
Name: Gamezville
Channel: Sky One 120
Date: Monday 11th August 2003
Time: 16:00 to 17:00
Duration: 1 hour.

The above programme seems to have two problems.

1. Mis-categorised. It is NOT a "gameshow" but a show _about_ games; console games, PC games, etc.

DigiGuide has the correct, if generic, description:
"Games magazine, featuring news, reviews, gossip and debate."

2. This programme is repeated on the following week-day at 9am. However, when setting a SP for this programme, Tivo says it will record the afternoon showing as there are no clashes, but will not record the repeat due to a clash. "VIP" on Bravo as it happens 

It's a while since I've set an SP for a daily-repeated show so can't remember if this is normal. One would expect it to not mention the repeats if it can get the first showing


----------



## OzSat

Not actually a schedule error but worth reporting as its not in the synopsis - *Sportscene* on *BBC1 Scotland (BBC1SCO)* at 12.10pm on Saturday 9th August - is *Not available to Digital Satellite viewers*

The same also applies to *The Championship* on *BBC2 Northern Ireland (BBC2NI/BBC2NID)* at 10.45pm on Sunday 10th August - but this is not currently listing on TiVo at all!


----------



## AENG

My Season Pass for "ER" on Ch 4 failed to pick up this week's episode (Wednesday) for no reason I can detect. There's nothing in History to show why and there was no other show being recorded at the time. To Do List told me next week's "will not be recorded" either. Trying to add a new season pass tells me I already have one. So I selected "record this episode" for next week's showing and it accepted without comment. Weird or what?


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *My Season Pass for "ER" on Ch 4 failed to pick up this week's episode (Wednesday) for no reason I can detect. There's nothing in History to show why *


Aha! Having nothing in the Recording History points to you having a "First Run Only" SP. You shouldn't have! The episode's First Run airdate will be that of its UK premiere on E4.

See the FAQ thread - first run is only needed when there are two different series of a programme on the same channel at the same time (eg the Simpsons on Sky One - First Run gets the Sunday new episodes and ignores the daily old episodes, and it doesn't fill the history with details of these).

Take FRO off all your SPs except the ones that really need them and it should be fine. Of my 153 SPs I have that option set on only 12.

HTH


----------



## AENG

OK mrtickle, thanks for that. I think I may have confused myself (too easy, these days  ) as at one time I was having to remove about 4 old re-runs from the To Do List to get just one new episode a week. I thought at the time that selecting FRO seemed to cure the problem but maybe that coincided with the finish of the old repeats anyway. I've amended the SP as you suggest and will await the result with interest.


----------



## sanderton

Channel: BBC 4
Programme: Restoration Secrets

This is a series, but you can't set up a Season pass

Channel: BBC 7
Programme: Reduced Shakespeare Company Radio Show

The opposite problem - three different entries for teh same series!

Channel: Sky Sports 1/2/3/Extra
Programme: Rugby Club

Tribune data does not recognise that the same programme is shown on the four channels at various times on Thus and Fri, so a WL records multiple copies, as does setting multiple SPs. (4th or 5th time of posting..)


----------



## Adder

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: 420 NASN
Times: 6:00 pm tonight and various future times on NASN

Programme: NASCAR Pre-Race

This seems to have recently gained an "isepisode=True", but I guess they are all set as the same episode as my TiVo hasn't wanted to record at least the last two weeks of pre-race shows!

Can we make these new every Sunday? Please.

While I am on the subject of motor racing:

Channel: 412 EUROGB
Time: 7pm 10/8
Programme: CART Racing

This programme was registering in the correct new series of "Champ Car World Series" correctly until I downloaded listing this morning, now it has reverted back to CART Racing, I'd have been quite narced if I hadn't, a) noticed and b) had the old season pass still!

Can we go back to Champ Car World Series again for Montreal on 24 August please if it isn't already set as that?

Many thanks.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: MTVUK2

Channel Number: 446

Programme Name: Beavis And Butt-Head

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 11/8 11:00am & 11:30 am

Problem: I`ve just restored an image to a single big A drive, so this may be part of the problem.

Setting up a new SP for Beavis & Butt-head, the first recordings of that SP are wrong. 

Channel 446 isn`t MTVUK2 but VH1...is my channel lineup wrong??

Also no B&B was recorded, just normal videos playing on a video channel.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *
> Channel 446 isn`t MTVUK2 but VH1...is my channel lineup wrong??*


 You may need to re-run Guided Setup - it will be quick!


----------



## Toothy

Ok...that solves that one.


----------



## Adder

Right,

Here we go, an argh moment, it's down to the nebulous "Auto Racing" again:

The "American Le Mans Series" on Eurosport keeps being listed as "Auto Racing" with "American Le Mans Series" as the episode title.

My TiVo recorded the ALMS from Sonoma fine on Saturday night/Sunday morning on EUROGB, it then recorded the race from Trois-Riveres on Sunday night on the same channel.

Where it went annoyingly wrong was it recorded the race from Trois-Riveres again on Monday night as it was flagged as a different episode!

This meant my recording of the NASCAR Highlights on NASN didn't happpen, so I only saw half the show and NASN managed to screw up the second half that I did see themselves.

Can there be some checking of the "Auto Racing" shows on Eurosport to try and de-duplicate some of these episodes?

Eurosport International were showing Sumo at the time so I don't see the need why British Eurosport had to break away from that schedule and cause TiVo related chaos.


----------



## pmk

I cancelled my BBC1 17:30-17:35 Fame Academy showings as it was picking up this 5 min show instead of the 30 minutes show on CBBC 17:30-18:00. However TiVo is not picking up the CBBC showing on my Fame Academy Title Wish List? Recording History says I cancelled the 5 minute show but the 30 min show says it already exists but it doesn't only BBC3 Fame Academy is being picked up.


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode: ST6
- Service Provider:Sky Digital 
- Channel Name: Sky Sports 1
- Channel Number: 401
- Programme Name: Cricket
- Time/Date of airing: 7.00pm on 19th August 
- Problem encountered: Listing is wrong this cricket match is being shown on Sky Sports 3 (403) (and is listed there correctly).

On 401 there is international football in this slot 7pm to 10pm, Republic Ireland v Australia LIVE (friendly match)


----------



## Toothy

Not worthy of a thread on its own, so here is more suitable. 

Is it possible for Tribune to pester the BBC for more accurate listings WRT to radio programmes?

My main beef is with *5 Live Formula 1*, which is broadcast Fridays at 21:30.

Unfortunately it doesn`t have a separate listing, (despite having different presenters from the main show), it comes under *Sport On Five*, which is broadcast from 19:00 - 22:00.

But recording a 3 hour broadcast, just to catch a 30 minute broadcast is wasteful and excludes a lot of other programmes I *do* want to record.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *But recording a 3 hour broadcast, just to catch a 30 minute broadcast is wasteful and excludes a lot of other programmes I do want to record. *


You could manually record the last half-hour. Okay, I know you don't need a Tivo to do manual recordings (sledge-hammer/nut scenario) but i's better than recording all three hours


----------



## mrtickle

5 Live Formula 1 definitely used to have a separate listing?


----------



## Toothy

*5 Live Formula 1* has now been listed separately. Thank you.


----------



## cwaring

I note with interest the lack of synopsis for the ITV1 episodes of "The Bill" (all regions and platforms) for the second week running. DG has them


----------



## dd400005

Listings for Sky Digital channel 250 (E!) are always incorrect.

I have about 10-15 recordings on my TiVo from that channel and every single program listed in TiVo is different to the program that was recorded. 

For example, in my TiVo Now Playing listing I see "E! News Live" but when I watch it, I see the channel change (correct) and the Sky Digital banner shows something like "E! True Hollywood Story".

Just checked what's on now. My Sky Digital EPG shows current program as "Revealed with Jules Asnwer" and the next program as "Coming Attractions" and that matches what is actually on, and what the announcer just mentioned as the next show.

The TiVo EPG shows the current program as "Celebrity Profile" and the next program as "Mysteries and Scandals". Couldn't be more wrong really. I looked forward a few hours and there's no show that matches in both EPG's.


----------



## DazBarber

Postcode: RM17

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: TCM

Channel Number: 327

Programme Name: Giant/Tick... Tick... Tick...

Time/Date Of Airing: Weds 20/8 9:00pm onwards

Problem: 'Giant' is listed as running from 9:00pm until 2:30am where in fact it runs until 12:40am and is followed by tick... tick... tick... which is not currently listed.


----------



## dallardice

Postcode N1
Sky Digital
Programme: No Going Back - A Year in Tuscany
Channel 4 8.30pm 28/8

This is a spin-off series from 'No Going Back' (specifically, from the No Going Back episode called A Year in Tuscany)

The 28/8 episode will not record as it is set up as the 'Year in Tuscany' ep of 'No Going Back' - as has the episode tonight, on 21/8, so the 28-day rule applies. Last week's, on 14/8, had a different series ID and name of 'No Going Back: A Year in Tuscany'

The 28/8 ep should really be 'No Going Back: A Year in Tuscany" episode 3.


----------



## dd400005

E! TV listings still bear no resemblance to the Sky EPG guide (which is correct).


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: ITV1CEN
Channel Number: 61
Programme Name: Formula One
Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 24 Aug 03 1205pm

The live races used to have the phrase "Grand Prix Live" in the synopsis which allowed me to use a keyword wishlist to record just the race rather than qualifying. The Hungarian grand prix does not have this in the synopsis. I know it is too late to change it for this week's edition but could it be reinstated for future races?

(Or does anyone know a better way to catch just the race itself?)


----------



## m97lrs

I'm trying to get TiVo to set a season pass for Treasure Hunt on Challenge but TiVo currently thinks Challenge show three different series all with the same name... Now I could just set three season passes but it would be much neater if the guide data were correct!

(Postcode is RH1, Provider is NTL and Challenge is on channel 80)


----------



## Ianl

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I note with interest the lack of synopsis for the ITV1 episodes of "The Bill" (all regions and platforms) for the second week running. DG has them  *


and this week they got the two epiode descriptions the wrong way round


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Ianl _
> *and this week they got the two epiode descriptions the wrong way round *


I didn't want to say anything in case I upset them. "But at least we're trying!"


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: c4
Channel Number: 23
Programme Name: No Going Back
Time/Date Of Airing: 29th August 8:30 I think

This is a 4 part series, yesterday was part 3, we have a season passfor it, but last nights was names No Going Back: A Year in Tuscany which is it's full titles. consequently Tivo missed it as the season pass is for No Going Back.

I know it's too late to do anything about last night, it was only by chance I checked the todo list and saw it, but I thought I'd mention is as next weeks is listed as the full title rather than the short title.


----------



## pmk

Gavin - to avoid this you may wish to use Title Wish Lists instead of Season Passes?

e.g. create a title wish list for "No Going Back" (WITH the quotes). I converted all but a couple of my SPs to title wish lists a couple months after getting my TiVo as this generally stops many guide errors like the one you describe.

You have to be careful with : , characters etc (e.g. if a : is in the title you exclude it but others you need to replace with a space etc).

Obviously programmes with really common names generally will not work as a generic title wish list (e.g. Friends, ER, 24 etc) as it picks up too many other programmes from the same or other channels. May not be problem if you have not got digital.

Also remember Wish Lists are not channel specific so if you have a programme on many channels it may not be suitable. 

I just review the to do list a couple of times a week to sort our this and other inconsistencies - 5 minutes a week most.

HTH


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by Gavin _
> *This is a 4 part series, yesterday was part 3, we have a season passfor it, but last nights was names No Going Back: A Year in Tuscany which is it's full titles. consequently Tivo missed it as the season pass is for No Going Back.*


See my earlier post in this thread.

The first episode of this was listed by Tribune as No Going Back: A Year in Tuscany so I suggested they change back to that for the rest of the series. Initially they had eps 2 and 3 as "No Going Back" with episode title "A Year in Tuscany" so you'd have missed it under that title too due to the 28-day rule.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: five

Channel Number: 105

Programme Name: Boxing Classics

Problem: Inaccurate category description

Described as *Boxing, Sports Non-Event*

The greatest World Middleweight title fight ever....is/was not a non-event. 

Maybe *Boxing, Historic Sports Event* would be a more apt description. 

Please fix before the upcoming broadcasts of Boxing Classics.


----------



## OzSat

The 'non-event' thing doesn't actually relate to the importance of the event.

'event' seems to be used for live programmes - but even that is not 100%.


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Gavin - to avoid this you may wish to use Title Wish Lists instead of Season Passes?
> 
> e.g. create a title wish list for "No Going Back" (WITH the quotes). I converted all but a couple of my SPs to title wish lists a couple months after getting my TiVo as this generally stops many guide errors like the one you describe.
> *


Thanks I know I can do that but why should I have to? It's a series what season pass's are for. It's the same series it's just someone be it Tribune or Channel 4 are getting the data wrong.

By chance we've been in to watch the previous ones, and I must have set it after the 1st to get the 2nd title.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by Gavin _
> *Thanks I know I can do that but why should I have to? It's a series what season pass's are for. It's the same series it's just someone be it Tribune or Channel 4 are getting the data wrong.
> 
> By chance we've been in to watch the previous ones, and I must have set it after the 1st to get the 2nd title. *


This method is by no means perfect but I find it better for me as I only have Freeview. I now have 140SP's 95% are Title Wish Lists. I also try to make my Title Wish list as short as possible but it will still only match the programme I want (and avoid special character problems). e.g. "They Think" for "They Think It's All Over", "Have I Got" for "Have I Got News For You" (this also catches Have I Got Old News For You" etc.

I recommend checking your future To Do List - History weekly. With all my SP's I usually only have 3 or 4 clashes a day and it's easy to spot programmes you want to record that aren't currently. It would be nice if you could press the Record button on the remote to quickly set a recording from this listing however instead of having to go throught several screens and confirmations.

I agree it would be great if SP's were perfect but this will never happen. Usually the problems are outside Tribunes control they have received bad data and there is human error also.

The only way this could be improved I think is allow TiVo users to update the TV schedule via a web site. Tribune could then accept/reject corrections? A better turnaround on fixes and better reporting method would also be nice.

Anyway getting a bit off topic here


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *It would be nice if you could press the Record button on the remote to quickly set a recording from this listing however instead of having to go throught several screens and confirmations.
> *


You may know this already but you can save one lot of confirmations by pressing "Select" on the "Record this episode also" lozenge - you don't have to go through the "Options" screen. This creates a recording at your default quality setting.



> *
> Anyway getting a bit off topic here  *


oops me too


----------



## Paj

Also OT:

Toothy, what with this "TiVo....a great technology ruined by an awful GUI. "TiVo thumb".....an affliction caused by navigating through 20 pages of Now Playing"?

If you will stick in a massive new hard drive and violate your warranty, you have to accept that the UI was not designed to display that many programmes. If I turn my Mini into a car transporter, can I complain if my axle breaks?


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The 'non-event' thing doesn't actually relate to the importance of the event.
> 
> 'event' seems to be used for live programmes - but even that is not 100%. *


I think my tongue-in-cheek post didn`t come across too well. 

I concur that the `event` tag is not 100% accurate, and IMO really shouldn`t be relied upon.

*World Rally Championship* on C4 Sat 30/8 7:30am, was listed as *Motor Racing, Sports Event* but was actually the preview programme to the Australia WRC....maybe *MotorSport, Rallying, Sports Chat Show* would be more accurate.


----------



## pmk

Last Minute Schedule Change:

ITV1 -> Tonights "WWTBAM - The One With Coughs" has been replaced with "Never Want To Happen To......A Weatherman"


----------



## CarlWalters

Postcode: RG4
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: MTVUK
Channel Number: ???
Programme Name: NME Chart Show
Time/Date Of Airing: Daily 19:00

Althogh his programme is shown daily it is not set as a series and hence a Season Pass cannot be set for it.


----------



## Rich2k

Postcode: SS15
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 2
Channel Number: 128

Would it be possible to get listings for this new channel as the moment it is just saying "Paramount Comedy 2". Paramount seemed to have moved some shows from the main channel to 2 (e.g. Spin City) and so now my season pass and/or wishlist is now broken


----------



## Jim99

Schedules were received yesterday (after weeks of trying) and listings have now been updated. The changes should be with you in a few days.

Jim


----------



## danfulton

Postcode: L18
Service Provider: Telewest
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 132
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date Of Airing: Weekday 10:00

The tivo listings have it on at 09:30 - that slot is an episode of Cheers


----------



## Jim99

Re: Seinfeld

See post above. Schedules for the main channel were impacted as well when the new service went live. Listings have been updated and should be with you soon.

Jim


----------



## Brownedger

Postcode: ST6
Service Provider: SKY DIGITAL
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: MISS MARPLE
Time/Date Of Airing: 6th Sept at 7.30pm

This has been cancelled and the Wales v Italy Euro qualifier has been added to the schedule from 7.30pm to 10pm (subseqent schedule has been changed).

*** *Urgent attention required* *****


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Brownedger _
> **** Urgent attention required ***** *


You do know to call Tivo CS as well, don't you? It stands more chance of getting changed quckly as that is the _offficial_ way to report EPG errors.


----------



## bobnick

Attn: Jim

I think Channel 4 may well be listing the two update programmes of 'Jamie's Kitchen' as 'Jamie's Kitchen Revisited'; as they're the same show, just filmed a year on, can you stick the 'Revisted' part in the episode description so all our season passes work? First show on 16th September...

Thanks!

PS Please be aware that there is only one new episode of Fame Academy on BBC Three a day - I get three copies sometimes!
PPS Hope to god this problem doesn't affect Pop Idol Extra on ITV2 - 3 hours of programming a day, repeated 3 times a day. Turn my back and my Tivo will be jam packed!


----------



## Jim99

Re: Wales v. Italy on BBC2

Change was made yesterday when it was received from the folks at the BBC.

Jim


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Attn: Jim
> 
> I think Channel 4 may well be listing the two update programmes of 'Jamie's Kitchen' as 'Jamie's Kitchen Revisited'; as they're the same show, just filmed a year on, can you stick the 'Revisted' part in the episode description so all our season passes work? First show on 16th September...
> *


just to complicate matters... DigiGuide have it listed as Return to Jamie's Kitchen

my thanks also, wife's been waiting for this.


----------



## Jim99

The full title has been confirmed as "Return to Jamie's Kitchen." One of our editors have created a new title which wouldn't be picked up with the old season pass. Does everyone object to this? Since we have a week or so to work with please let me know what your thoughts are.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sanderton

I would prefer this kind of thing (it's a C4 speciality, they do it with Grand Designs too) to be picked up with the original SP.


----------



## csansbury

I think I would prefer original title too - with a qualifier in the description


----------



## Brownedger

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: Wales v. Italy on BBC2
> 
> Change was made yesterday when it was received from the folks at the BBC.
> 
> Jim *


Thanks good to see you're *On the Ball Jim*


----------



## manolan

But can we really ask Tribune to understand the programmes well enough to do this? Shouldn't they just take what the broadcasters give them and do the best job they can to get it to us?


----------



## sjp

though my original SP has long gone, replaced by a keyword WL that should find this incarnation my vote, fwiw, goes to whatever's necessary to allow an original SP to work.

us internet savvy wasters have plenty methods of finding out about this sort of thing (this thread for example) - what if somebody misses this in their listings/programme trailers, they're gonna be mighty pissed off that the programme makers changed the programme title and the first they hear of it is at work the next day.

should they be aware of it though but can't find it under its proper title they're bound to find it via one of the other tivo search methods.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I would prefer this kind of thing (it's a C4 speciality, they do it with Grand Designs too) to be picked up with the original SP. *


Indeed, I have SPs for 
Have I Got News For You
Have I Got Old News For You (repeats, so doesn't matter so much if people don't spot it)

Location, location, location
Location, location, location: Revisited (repeats - but re-edited with extra 5 mins at end. Nasty trick by C4)

Scrapheap Challenge
Scrapheap Mega Challenge (another nasty one - C4 do this for the last programme in every series)

Grand Designs
Grand Designs Revisited
Grand Designs Indoors

Finally of course fans of "Robot Wars" needn't ever bother with a Season Pass. It's a new title from the BBC every year.

Changing the title so that tivo user's old Season Passes worked would be a new thing, but the fact that you are prepared to do it is proof of the great job you're doing! 

What about the possibility of using the new title, but putting it under the same Series ID? I know you have "renamed" a few series before. This way new users would be able to set the same series title as they see everywhere else and it would be less confusing. And users with existing SPs would find that they get the new series.


----------



## cwaring

WTF? "Face/Off" on five.

Tivo: 10:30pm finish
Listings Mag (Daily Star, Saturday): 10:35pm finish
DigiGuide: 10:40pm finish

BAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Now I've got to keep TWO entries in my NPL while I get around to watching the movie, the second of which is "Hollywood Sex". Yeah, _that'll_ look good if/when I get any visitors  

Done venting. Off to bed now.


----------



## Richardr

Tonight's BBC One schedule has changed. The BBC have dropped Trevor's World of Sport from its Friday night slot - to return in a later slot on Monday week. This has led them to move Eyes Down to 9:30, and put on an old Only Fools at 9pm.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by manolan _
> *But can we really ask Tribune to understand the programmes well enough to do this? Shouldn't they just take what the broadcasters give them and do the best job they can to get it to us? *


Well, Tribune do get paid an awful lot of cash to do this, and broadcasters aren't thinking about PVR users when naming their programmes.
Last night's film on BBC1 had the correct description but then said "Continues After The News" which scared the bejeesus out of me this morning as I thought I only had the first part of the film; however, Tribune were taping both parts, but just used the first part's description. Could have done without that panic!

Return to Jamie's Kitchen is just the (very brief) second season of 'Jamie's Kitchen'; The rule Tribune should use is "Would someone who has a SP for the old show want the new one taped?". My Jamie's Kitchen SP picked up all the shows in the last few weeks, and I'd expect it to pick up the new episodes. If Tribune use the right name and the old SeriesID, so much the better.
This would also cover Location, Location, Location [Revisited] - this was the worst of all worlds, as Tribune sometimes put it in as L,L,L and sometimes with the full title (and a new series ID).

I think that all of Mr Tickle's examples (and not forgetting Five's 'Curse Of...' series) should be listed with the same SeriesID for each show; the bigger debate is to what air date should be listed for the 'revisited' shows and 'Have I Got Old News For You'.

I think the revisted episodes should have new OAD's, as they have _some_ new content, whilst the Old News keep the old OAD's. Any disagreements?

PS: Carl: Do you mean I'm going to have to sit though Face/Off when my friends come round to watch Holywood Sex then?
PPS: Carl - this is why TivoWeb's rename function is invaluable!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _


*PS: Carl: Do you mean I'm going to have to sit though Face/Off when my friends come round to watch Holywood Sex then?*
FF ten minutes to skip it!

*PPS: Carl - this is why TivoWeb's rename function is invaluable! *
Yeah. That might be something I look into at some point.

EDIT: Forget that! It looks like both too much hard work _and_ the possibilty of screwing up my beloved Tivo forever. NO WAY!!!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by manolan _
> *But can we really ask Tribune to understand the programmes well enough to do this? Shouldn't they just take what the broadcasters give them and do the best job they can to get it to us? *


It is a lot to expect yes. Perhaps they could employ a handful of people in the UK to catch UK issues like this. I think Birmingham would be a great location for such an office


----------



## cwaring

... or currently unemployed people with broadband connections who watch and lot of TV


----------



## 10203

Found another one where a change in programme title meant it got allocated a new series id: Friday's Gardeners World was set up as "Gardeners World: Flower Hour" so my SP missed it.  Next week's, which is also an "extended Summer Special", _is_ picked up by the original SP though.

I also gave up with SPs for the "I Love 19xx" series and created an auto-recording wishlist as it seemed to need a separate SP for every showing. Maybe the series could be set up with title "I Love" and the year moved to the Episode title?

Overall though the guide data is a lot better than it used to be. Thanks Jim!


----------



## bobnick

True, but there's still lots of annoying screw ups - like multiple Fame Academy's on BBC3!

I think (as they have the same OAD) that Who Wants to Be a Millionaire
'The Millionaires Return' is wrong - Tribune are saying that Tuesday's episode on ITV1 is a repeat, but it's a different episode to Saturday's.


----------



## Jim99

Yes but where else could you get something like this fixed on a Saturday!!

New episode added for Tuesday's "Millionaire."

Does anyone still watch that?


----------



## bobnick

Fair enough! I've just set two one-off recordings for saturday and tuesday; I hope my report doesn't mean tuesday's won't tape now without me setting it again - the irony!

Millionaire is just coming back after a long break, and it'll be interesting to see the how the millionaire's do the second time round...


----------



## 10203

Spotted another one where differing titles have resulted in a different series for every episode:

BBC2: 8, 9, 10, 11th, 11:20pm:

Dan Cruickshank and the Lost Cities of Iraq 
Dan Cruickshank and the Lost Treasure of Kabul 
Dan Cruickshank on the Road to Armageddon
Dan Cruickshank and the Raiders of the Lost Art


----------



## woody

BBC3 has the new series of 'Burn It', and two episodes are shown on Monday night, but Tivo with a FRO SP, thinks that there are also two new episodes on Tuesday, when they are just repeats of Mondays showing.


----------



## bluel39

The season pass for Fame Academy is no longer valid as the name of the programme has changed to "Fame Academy II". Another season pass is required.

It was going to miss the programmes on Saturday.


----------



## kitschcamp

E4
18th September 11:10PM & 19th September 3:00AM
Queer as Folk

Should be in Interests/Gay & Lesbian. Thought that'd be obvious, but... 

So far not a single program has appeared in this genre, despite there being programming.


----------



## bduguid

I can't set a season pass for Iron Chef USA on E4 or E4+1, I'm not sure if this is due to missing metadata in the listings.


----------



## groovyclam

> Should be in Interests/Gay & Lesbian. Thought that'd be obvious, but...
> So far not a single program has appeared in this genre, despite there being programming.


Also despite me posting a list of programmes and films that should be...twice!

Also scores of other category corrections...twice!

I think category fixes are far, far down the list of corrections for UK listings in Tribune's eyes.


----------



## joni

Annoying return of a problem fixed a while back.
Frasier on Paramount shows one episode twice on most days (6pm and 10pm). The second showing now has a generic write up that is not episode specific whilst the first has episodic information and title. Result is that although they are the same programme, SP thinks they are different. Would be solved by repeating the 6pm write up at 10pm.


----------



## SimonG

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Motors TV
Channel Number: 416
Programme Name: All
Time/Date Of Airing: All

No listings


----------



## CliveW

Programme: Flambards
Postcode: MK11
Channel: UK Drama
Provider: Sky Digital
Time: Sat, 2:55am-5.00am

Programmes 12 & 13 from the series missing from Tivo schedules totally (they're there on the Sky schedules and UK Drama website). Already missed programme 11....


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by bluel39 _
> *The season pass for Fame Academy is no longer valid as the name of the programme has changed to "Fame Academy II". Another season pass is required.
> 
> It was going to miss the programmes on Saturday. *


I'm usually fairly forgiving of guide data problems as most of the time I find it's pretty good for what I want but this is just stupid. I could understand if it had been like this from the beginning of series 2 but why has the title changed halfway through. I wonder how many people who don't read this forum are going to notice this?


----------



## Brownedger

*Needs Attention*

- Postcode: ST6
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sky sports extra
- Channel Number: 404
- Programme Name: Spanish Football Live
- Time/Date of airing: 13th Sept 2003 8.00pm to 10pm
- Problem encountered: This is not in the guide needs to be added, match is Real Madrid v Valladollid.

- Postcode: ST6
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sky sports 1
- Channel Number: 401
- Programme Name: Spanish Football Live
- Time/Date of airing: 14th Sept 2003 7.35pm to 10.30pm
- Problem encountered: This is not in the guide needs to be added, match is Albacete v Barcelona


----------



## Jim99

Re: Spanish Football

Both changes were made yesterday (when we received them) and should be with you soon.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Hallmark
Channel Number: 190
Programme Name: Providence
Time/Date of airing: Sep 22nd&23rd - last 2 episodes in series

Problem encountered: tivo thinks part 2, Tuesday 23rd, is a repeat of part 1.

i wonder if this was a data problem back in December when it aired in the US?


----------



## cwaring

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD
- Channel Name ITV1YOR
- Channel Number 103
- Programme Name "Airline"
- Time/Date of airing 12/8, 8:30pm
- Problem encountered SP doesn't pick it up

Okay, so it's too late to do anything about it, but I've just noticed that my FR&R SP isn't picking up tonight's episode, with no explanation in Recordin History as to why not.

Had a quick look at the underlying meta-data (if that's what it's called ) and every ID is different so I'm thinking that the EPG doesn't recognise this as an episode of the relevant SP. IYSWIM


----------



## SolidTechie

- Postcode WS15
- Service Provider Sky
- Channel Name FIVE
- Channel Number 105
- Programme Name "Home & Away"
- Time/Date of airing Various, 18:00 & 12:30 (repeats)
- Problem encountered SP doesn't pick it up

It looks like the OAD for these (new) episodes is incorrect, didn't get a chance to check them all, but the episode which should have been picked up yesterday @ 18:00 had an (incorrect) OAD of 15/5/2003

Viewing upcoming episodes shows 2 of the 21 available episodes which will get recorded by the SP


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *It looks like the OAD for these (new) episodes is incorrect, didn't get a chance to check them all, but the episode which should have been picked up yesterday @ 18:00 had an (incorrect) OAD of 15/5/2003
> 
> Viewing upcoming episodes shows 2 of the 21 available episodes which will get recorded by the SP *


Ian. 
The easy way around this is to change the recording options for the SP to "First Run & Repeats". A "FRO" SP is not needed in this case.

Jim99
The OAD's on the following episodes needs changing: 
_17th @ 1800 / 18th @ 1230 
18th @ 1800 / 19th @ 1230
24th @ 1800 / 25th @ 1230
26th @ 1800 / 29th @ 1230*
(*assumed. no data yet!)_

Each of the above episodes has an "two days in the future" OAD 

Incidently, yesterday's (Wed 11th) 12.30pm showing had a synopsis and OAD that was TWO YEARS OLD. What the heck happened?


----------



## Brownedger

- Postcode: ST6
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: E E ntertainment
- Channel Number: 250

Jim,
Its the Emmys on E next sunday 21st sept 2003, can you add their coverage to the guide please, there are lots of holes(to be announced) at the moment.


----------



## SolidTechie

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Ian.
> The easy way around this is to change the recording options for the SP to "First Run & Repeats". A "FRO" SP is not needed in this case.*


*

Yep, thanks. It took me so long to work out why it wasn't even in the recording history, I ran out of time.

I've always had a FRO SP for H&A, so thought it ought to be mentioned, but I agree, it's not required.*


----------



## cwaring

Don't forget folks!

- Postcode WF1
- Service Provider TWAD
- Channel Name FIVE
- Channel Number 105
- Programme Name "Charmed"
- Time/Date of airing 13/8, 7:10pm
- Problem encountered EPG thinks this is the same ep as last week so is not scheduling it to record. It's actually Part Two


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Should be in Interests/Gay & Lesbian. Thought that'd be obvious, but...
> 
> So far not a single program has appeared in this genre, despite there being programming. *


Hurrah! Heady with the success of the first ever Gay & Lesbian genre program in the UK, here's a few others that could do with adding...

UK Horizons (Sky 564)
Thurs 18/9 (and repeated pretty regulary)
Out in Nature

Should be in Interests/Gay & Lesbian as it's about homosexuality in animals.

Living and Living + 1 (Sky 112 and 113)
Will & Grace.

As per above. Actually rather surprised it isn't already, or is it not in it in the US?


----------



## Brownedger

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: Spanish Football
> 
> Both changes were made yesterday (when we received them) and should be with you soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim *


Jim the sunday show was an hour short on the guide (showed 2hrs 5mins, when it was 3hrs 5mins long ended at 10.30pm)

Actually the timings that I posted on this forum were correct unlike the ones which they sent to you.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Hurrah! Heady with the success of the first ever Gay & Lesbian genre program in the UK, here's a few others that could do with adding...
> *


Tivo's listings were shocking this weekend. BBC Four's World Cinema Film on Saturday was down as a docudrama, which is pushing it a fair bit! Fame Academy was put into a new series this week called Fame Academy II this weekend; I see Tribune were alerted to this last Tuesday, but no fix was made. Tivo fortunately taped it as a suggestion - a bloody lucky escape.

However, I see the Fame Academy listings are screwed again this weekend. *Please can you put these shows back into the Fame Academy Season Pass?*

Also, I was just perusing my To Do list and noticed a rather large omission:
*Jamie's Kitchen is not going to tape this week!* What was the point of our discussion? I took the time to let you know well in advance what Channel 4 were doing (renaming a series) as being in America, you probably wouldn't notice. Everyone here took the time to help out with suggestions - and we all sat back content in the knowledge that we'd have new Jamie to watch this week. Please can you fix this asap for tonight's downloads?

Jamie's Kitchen and Fame Academy are two flahship programmes for their respective channels - Please can you fix these mistakes asap!


----------



## Jim99

"Fame Academy II" has been given the heave ho! The offending title has been corrected.

As for "Return to Jamie's Kitchen" (and yes, this is the title) all information we have received is that this is a new programme (albeit with footage from the previous series) so it was listed as such. I know that I did ask for your opinions but since the title was different, a new ID# had to be issued.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *"Fame Academy II" has been given the heave ho! The offending title has been corrected.
> 
> As for "Return to Jamie's Kitchen" (and yes, this is the title) all information we have received is that this is a new programme (albeit with footage from the previous series) so it was listed as such. I know that I did ask for your opinions but since the title was different, a new ID# had to be issued. *


Grrr, yes we know that's the title but it's the new series of Jamie's Kitchen. That's why we gave you a heads-up. I'd have been well peeved if my JK SP didn't pick it up, and even more peeved if it hadn't picked it up after we'd all told you about it!

The reason I have a JK season pass is because I wanted Tivo to catch all episodes for me. Every single person who has a season pass for Jamie's Kitchen will want to watch these two episodes. Giving the new season the old SeriesID would have been ideal, but I guess it's not going to happen 
Think there'll be quite a few annoyed Tivo viewers this week....

Jim, in America will a Season Pass for 'Survivor: The Amazon' also pick up 'Survivor: Pearl Islands' on CBS?


----------



## Jim99

Sorry to annoy the masses but Channel Four changed the title.

By the way, each new series of Survivor gets a new show ID#. 

Survivor: The Amazon = 462204
Survivor Pearl Islands = 598031

Just another case of broadcasters tailoring titles to attract new viewers (and I do understand that upsets TiVo users - I am one!)


----------



## 10203

Jim, why does a new ID have to be issued if the title of episodes in a series changes? Is that a limitation of the TiVo software/database?

The best example I can come up wth off the top of my head is the pop music series whose title includes the year:

"I Love 1978", "I Love 1979" etc.

Surely you're not going to argue that each episode is a different 'series'. (Though that's the way it seems to be set up at the moment - hence why I ended up setting up an auto-recording wishlist for "I Love 19*".)


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Grrr, yes we know that's the title but it's the new series of Jamie's Kitchen. That's why we gave you a heads-up. I'd have been well peeved if my JK SP didn't pick it up, and even more peeved if it hadn't picked it up after we'd all told you about it!*


You could argue that this is not a new *series* its a special two part episode following on from the last series so it should have the same ID - a new series would be he does it again with a new batch of "students".

Does not bother me that much as I use Title Wish Lists to avoid this type of problem. Same for Location Location Location etc. Out of 140SPs about 2 or 3 are SP's (e.g. ER, Friends get too many hits as a Wish List) the rest are Title Wish lists e.g. "Jamies Kitchen" etc.

Forgot to mention that Return To Jamies Kitchen is repeated on Thursday I think.

HTH


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Tonight's BBC One schedule has changed. The BBC have dropped Trevor's World of Sport from its Friday night slot - to return in a later slot on Monday week. This has led them to move Eyes Down to 9:30, and put on an old Only Fools at 9pm. *


Of course now Trevor's World Of Sport is finally shown, TIVO believes it has already recorded it (the non-existent Friday showing referred to above), so will not record it this evening.


----------



## Jim99

LJ,

The title can't be changed because the "old" series could possibly be re-aired and the "new" title would not be accurate.

As for the "I Love" series, I'll look into that...sounds like it should be a series "I Love...." (year in episode title....then people would complaint about that!)

Some days you just can't win!


----------



## 10203

Ah, so it sounds like title <=> series ID is a one to one mapping and the series ID has to be unique, so the only leeway you've got is in episode titles...


----------



## Jim99

Bingo!


----------



## cyril

You should then add the secondary title to the episode title, so it should look like:

Title: Jamie's Kitchen
Episode Title: Return to Jamie's Kitchen: + {original episode title}


Title:Fame Academy
Episode Title: Fame Academy II: + {original episode title}


I suppose you could create a new 'secondarytitle' field.
Would be cool if we could search for both Titles in the TiVo UI.


----------



## Chris T

- Postcode	LE12
- Service Provider	NTL
- Channel Name	BBC1
- Channel Number	101
- Programme Name	Inside Out
- Time/Date of airing Mondays 19:30
- Problem encountered 

The inability to set-up a season pass for this series, + date is incorrect.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *"Fame Academy II" has been given the heave ho! The offending title has been corrected.
> *


This still hasn't shown up on my Tivo this afternoon - hope it's in the pipeline.

Little Britain on BBC3 has no data - Tivo is trying to tape 3 copies of the same show. Please can you fix this - there's only one new episode a week.

And I'm still getting 3 episodes of Fame Academy a day on BBC 3 - there's only one new episode a day.

And please can you fix the OAD's for House Doctor on Five - they send out really detailed listings to all and sundry, so there's no excuse!


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode AL3
- Service Provider ntl
- Channel Name British Eurosport
- Channel Number 112

The schedules for Friday and Saturday appear wrong. Their website / Digiguide / Sky EPG all have quite a few Champions League highlight shows.


----------



## mrtickle

This genre is completely empty at the moment, and I don't think it is getting filled as it should.

Please could these programmes have Anime added as a genre? I also think there are strong arguments for actually also REMOVING the existing "animation" flag for them, because Anime and Animation are different things:

Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Akira
Time/Date of airing: 26th Sep 02:05

(How can "Akira" not be set as Anime!  )

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Rayearth
Time/Date of airing: 19th Sep 01:45

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: The Legend of the Overfiend
Time/Date of airing: 10th Oct 02:20

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
Channel Name: Sci-Fi
Channel Number: 130
Programme Name: Neon Genesis Evangelion: Anime
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays (from Sep 20th) 09:00 and 09:30

Thanks

[edit: The Anime category was of course only added at the end of January 2003. So I think perhaps the reason all of the Anime movies are in your database as "Animation" was because that was all that was available in the past, so you chose the closest genre at the time. Hopefully now there is an Anime fan at Tribune that will be able to go through the Anime movies in your database and fix them all? (This will benefit all customers worldwide, I believe you use the same database for movies?)]


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode AL3
- Service Provider ntl
- Channel Name ITV1
- Channel Number 103

For the past couple of weeks, The Premiership on Saturday nights (10:30 pm) has had the description of the similar Irish programme, not the ITV one.


----------



## Richardr

- Postcode AL3
- Service Provider ntl
- Channel Name British Eurosport
- Channel Number 112
- 4 Oct 9:15am
- Football (UEFA Champions League)


The Champions League is football (soccer), not American Football.


----------



## warrenrb

As with Little Britain mentioned above, The Pilot Show on E4 is trying to record loads of repeated episodes per week. There was about 5 scheduled for one week as I recall. Can this be fixed with good guide data?

Ta.
Warren


----------



## cwaring

Can you have a look at next Sunday's Sky One late-evening schedule as it does not tally with either DigiGuide or even Sky's own Programme Info web site.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 last Monday_
> *"Fame Academy II" has been given the heave ho! The offending title has been corrected.*


Jim,
I've searched my Now Playing from top to tail, and there's no sign of last Saturday's Fame Academy. All my daily calls are working fine, but there's nothing in my recording history - which suggests that FAII hadn't "been given the heave ho".
If this is the case, I'm mightily annoyed. Anyone else have issues?


----------



## Jim99

It'll be the first order of business when I get to the office.


----------



## Jim99

There are several showings of "Fame Academy" currently present in the listings for BBC3. These have been there since the lastest schedules were received last Thursday.

Not sure why they aren't being seen?


----------



## bobnick

Jim,
They are there, I'm talking about the main Fame Academy show on BBC1 on Saturday 20th September. These two shows are the big events and the last two weeks were entered as Fame Academy II. We nearly missed the 13th September show, but Tivo picked it up as a suggestion. The error was reported, and on Monday 15th you said the offending title had been corrected, and FAII had been given the heave-ho. If this is the case, why do I have nothing in Now Playing and my Recording History?


----------



## Jim99

Ah, I see...I can confirm that "Fame Academy II" is now definitely out of the data.


----------



## salva

Well, don't remember the days, but I've tried to record (as per tivo's epg) Saddam's Bombmaker on history channel (sky) while actullay has recorded silent service.

Same has happened wit Cold War (Kennedy Years) where actually again "silent service" has been recorded.

Anyone seen that ?

Salva


----------



## sjp

From Monday 13th October Sky One are showing old Stargate SG-1 at 10am and 6pm on what looks like a daily basis.

an FRO SP for the new Stargate is currently failing, it actually looks like both the 10am and 6pm showing are being recorded (probably bad data not id'ing them as the same episode) in addition to the 8pm Monday new episodes.

please fix

stuart


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for that. I hadn't noticed  I think it might be worth an "official" notification to Tivo CS. Call them tomorrow. I will too.


----------



## cwaring

Strangess abounds with "Home & Away" on five.

Wednesday's episode was not going to be recorded, with no explanation in Recording History as to why not. I would suggest that the OAD had something to do with it (26/8/03 instead of 01/10/03!) _but_ the OADs on the following few episodes are also wrong but are set to record okay.

Actual Date 
02/10/03 
"OAD" date
03/06/03

Actual Date 
03/10/03 
"OAD" date
04/06/03

etc


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Thanks for that. I hadn't noticed  I think it might be worth an "official" notification to Tivo CS. Call them tomorrow. I will too. *


as it's so far in advance i was going to give it a week to see if jim and his bods fixed it by way of this announcement.

jim... can you confirm that it's done, at damn near a dollar a call (ave 5 min wait at 8 pence a minute) - i've got better things to do with a buck, like another snickers bar  [homer] hmmm snickers bar [/homer]

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *at damn near a dollar a call (ave 5 min wait at 8 pence a minute) - i've got better things to do with a buck, like another snickers bar  [homer] hmmm snickers bar [/homer]*


Huh? A dollar a call? Ahh, you're a Yank in the UK? OK, well, BT week-end rate is only 1p per minute so you've no excuse now


----------



## sjp

not a yank, just a cheapskate jock - having a dig about national rate call charges... being from edinburgh (originally) it would really p1ss me off to have to pay 8 ppm (at most) to call dunfermline/livingston/glasgow.


----------



## groovyclam

Channel: BBC4
Platform: Sky ( but probably all BBC4 )
Date: Mon 29th and Tue 30th Sept

TiVo has "Holidays in the Danger Zone" scheduled for these dates.

The times of airing are correct but the programme has been renamed "Meet the Stans" in both paper guides and DigiGuide.

It is the followup programme to the series "Holidays in the Axis of Evil"

TiVo also thinks all four showings are the same episode when, in fact, the two on Monday are the same episode ( about Kazakstan and Kyrgistan ) and the two on Tuesday are the same as each other but different to the Monday episodes ( Tuesdays are about Uzbekistan and Tajikistan )

Proper schedule:

Mon 29th

21:00-22:20 - Kazakstan and Kyrgistan
23:35-00:55 - repeat of Mon 21:00 episode

Tue 30th

21:00-22:20 - Uzbekistan and Tajikistan
23:35-00:55 - repeat of Tue 21:00 episode


----------



## mini__me

Channel: Sky Sports Extra
Platform: Sky
Date: Sun 28/9 (weekly also)
Time: 18:00 - 21:00 + 21:00 - 00:30

Few oddities I have noticed, regarding NFL Football, for some reason the program is split into episodes as timing above although on skys epg and I believe digiguide (although I don't have it on this pc) it is only one long showing from 18:00 - 00:30 this has been so since I remember.

Also the description for this week and iirc last week are incorrect:

18:00 - 21:00 Shown as Pats @ Redskins, when it's actually Titans @ Stealers

21:00 - 00:30 Shown as Chargers @ Raiders, when it's Cowboys @ Jets


I also on Sky Sports 3 Mon 29/9 @ 12:00 - 16:00 and 19:00 - 23:00 there is no description showing the teams playing be it correct or incorrect.


----------



## andyharvey

Postcode LE17
Service Provider Sky
Channel Name FriendlyTV
Channel Number 268

FriendlyTV is now broadcasting NASA TV twice a day.
Can we get the schedule into Tribune's data so that I can set up a season pass.

Cheers


----------



## bobnick

Wife Swap - Channel 4; Tivo thinks the first episode is repeated twice, and the second one isn't repeated at all. Surely both episodes are repeated once each!


----------



## TonyLondon

Grrr, Seinfeld problems again! TiVo has now gone back to trying to record Seinfeld at 0930 and it's still Cheers at that time. Why?


----------



## DaveLFC

Yeah caught me out as well, thank god for paramount 2.


----------



## AENG

SG 17
Freeserve (sorry - that's Freeview, of course!)
BBC1
Channel 1
Watchdog
Tuesdays at 7 p.m., repeated Thursdays at 1.55 a.m. with signing.

TiVo records both transmissions every time when I would have expected the 28 day rule to operate. Have I misunderstood something?


----------



## steveroe

I think the answer there is that "technically" it is a different programme as it is a signed edition. The same occurs with Changing Rooms and a few others.

I'm sure Jim will correct me...


----------



## cwaring

Can something _please_ be done about "Click Online", BBC News 24 (Ch 610 on TW). Although this programme is broadcast at various times on a week-end it is the _same_ edition of the show. A standard SP is picking up _every_ airing.

I did report this some time last year, both on here and to Tivo CS


----------



## rayed14

I have the same problem withh GMMs Pulling Power, I get about three copies of the same episode every week.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *From Monday 13th October Sky One are showing old Stargate SG-1 at 10am and 6pm on what looks like a daily basis.
> 
> an FRO SP for the new Stargate is currently failing, it actually looks like both the 10am and 6pm showing are being recorded (probably bad data not id'ing them as the same episode) in addition to the 8pm Monday new episodes.
> 
> please fix
> 
> stuart *


looks like the first week is fixed but the 2nd week, commencing the 20th, has the same problem.

using a quote from my school report card "must try harder" 

thanks

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *looks like the first week is fixed but the 2nd week, commencing the 20th, has the same problem.*


I think that it is mainly down to the fact that Sky have not indicated which episodes are to be broadcast as there is only a generic programme synopsis in place. You will notice that there is the programme title and not an episode title showing after the first week.

As soonn as Tribune are told which episodes are to be broadcast, and insert the correct episode titles, all will be well.

To sum up, blame Sky not Tribune 

That said, it looks like they're simply showing all of Season 1 again.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by rayed14 _
> *I have the same problem withh GMMs Pulling Power, I get about three copies of the same episode every week. *


Ditto...

Also with Auto Mundial, Better Cars etc etc

I used to report loads of motoring programme errors but I quit, as I was getting loads of stick from so-called `senior` members. 

Now I don`t bother.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR4FM

Channel Number: 854

Programme Name: The Food Programme

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 6/10 4:00PM

Problem: No guide data.

`No information available`

This is incorrect as the Sky info banner has the correct episode details.

Also because of this error a SP picks up every airing of the same edition.

If Sky can provide the correct details...why can`t Tribune??

Also most of the programmes I record from R4, such as *You and Yours* and *Go Digital*, suffer from the same problems.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *If Sky can provide the correct details...why can`t Tribune??
> *


 All information in the Sky EPG is direct from the broadcaster - and nothing really to do with Sky (except Sky's channels).


----------



## Toothy

But I thought Tribune got their listings direct from the broadcaster??

If they do...why are they incorrect??

I`m  now.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *As soonn as Tribune are told which episodes are to be broadcast, and insert the correct episode titles, all will be well. *


Fixed, I notice, thanks! Now, about "Click Online..."


----------



## bobnick

Jim, 
Cheers for ensuring all the Fame Academy stuff worked this weekend. 
Unfortunately, there's a screw-up in the data for 'what not to wear' on bbc3 - my FR SP is picking up all episodes, as ISEPISODE is set to false. Can you please check the episode flag and OAD are correct? ta!


----------



## Jim99

Re: What Not to Wear

No info available from the folks at the BBC, hence the "generic" program ID. We will keep on them. Sorry to fill up your TiVo will multiple recordings but is that so bad? (Trinny is a fav of mine!)


----------



## andyjenkins

Postcode: MK6
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Motors TV
Channel Number: 416
Programme Name: All
Time/Date Of Airing: All

No listings


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *Re: What Not to Wear
> 
> No info available from the folks at the BBC, hence the "generic" program ID. We will keep on them. Sorry to fill up your TiVo will multiple recordings but is that so bad? (Trinny is a fav of mine!) *


Surely the BBC Press Office can tell you when new episodes are airing, and which are old ones? I missed the Baseball Play-offs on Monday as Tivo decided to look at BBC3 instead.
If you really can't get any reliable data, I'll take it up with the Beeb - and I'll have to remove the SP.


----------



## smatson

Postcode: je3
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: record
Channel Number: 830
Programme Name: All
Time/Date Of Airing: All

No listings


----------



## warrenrb

Hi, spot the new parents... 

There's a show on Discovery Health called 'The Baby Whisperer' which won't allow me to book a season pass, even though it is a series. Can this be fixed? My wife will be chuffed.

Thanks,
Warren.


----------



## Jim99

Done! (on the Tribune end...)


----------



## cwaring

Damn, Jim. That was fast. Wish you'd fix "Click On-Line" as quick


----------



## Jim99

Ermmmm....


----------



## pmk

....and Talking Movies (BBCNEWS24) which suffers the same problem as Click Online basically all showings on Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon are the same episode


----------



## cwaring

Yes, sorry Jim. I should have been a little clearer. However, I have posted on this subject recently, so I assumed you'd read it.


----------



## cwaring

Jim. Can you double-check the schedule for MONDAY 20TH OCTOBER for "five" (that's Channel 5!). The current info Tivo has is that there are two documentaries on between 9pm and 11:05pm but Digiguide is showing the film "Star Trek: Insurrection" for the 9-11pm slot. I'd just like to know who is right


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR4FM

Channel Number: 854

Programme Name: The Food Programme

Time/Date of Airing: Sun 12/10 12:30PM

Problem: *No Information Available*

The Sky EPG has the correct episode listings.

Please fix before the repeat airing on Mon 13/10 4:00PM !!!!!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBCR4FM
> 
> Channel Number: 854
> 
> Programme Name: The Food Programme
> 
> Time/Date of Airing: Sun 12/10 12:30PM
> 
> Problem: No Information Available
> 
> The Sky EPG has the correct episode listings.
> 
> Please fix before the repeat airing on Mon 13/10 4:00PM !!!!! *


 There is no EPG information on Sky for radio channels - only information on the current programme.

Radio is a low priority for TiVo listings - so low that I understand that it is only the UK that gets them!


----------



## Toothy

_Please fix before the repeat airing on Mon 13/10 4:00PM !!!!!_

Not fixed.

Also *What Not To Wear* guide data for yesterday on BBC3 was wrong.
:down:


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name BBC3

Channel Number: 115

Programme Name: What Not To Wear

Time/Date of Airing: Thu 16/10 8:30PM

Problem: Wrong Guide Data.

Guide data was same as previous episode broadcast on 9/10...even though the episode was a different one. 

Can anything be done about the start time for *Late Show with David Letterman* on ITV2, channel 226??

TiVo starts recording at 5:10AM but the show actually starts at least 5 mins earlier. There is no way at present to start padding the beginning of the programme.


----------



## smokie

Mrs Smokie was called out to collect kids during watching this. When she got back she went to watch the end on TiVo but it hadn't recorded anything...yet she had a Season Pass booked.

I hope my TiVo isn't starting to play up!


----------



## pahunt

I also have a season pass for the Canterbury Tales and it recorded it last night so it doesn't sound like a guide data problem.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Can anything be done about the start time for Late Show with David Letterman on ITV2, channel 226??
> 
> TiVo starts recording at 5:10AM but the show actually starts at least 5 mins earlier. There is no way at present to start padding the beginning of the programme. *


Why can't you add padding to the beginning of the programme?


----------



## cwaring

Is this the soluction. From another thread:



> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *BTW, FRO also picks up showings where the guide data isn't set as Episodes.... *


So, if you set the 'episode' (isEpisode?) flag on CL then it should work okay, even without proper programme descriptions. I think


----------



## steveroe

> Mrs Smokie was called out to collect kids during watching this. When she got back she went to watch the end on TiVo but it hadn't recorded anything...yet she had a Season Pass booked


Smokie,

What does it say in the "View Recording History" section?


----------



## smokie

Steve

No sign of any problems there. Plenty of stuff lined up to record, but I can't see any list of what it's supposed to have recorded...?

There appear to be no more episodes of Canterbury Tales. Which may, of course, be right.


----------



## sanderton

Form the To Do List select Recording History.


----------



## smokie

Aha! I didn't know about that (obviously!)

OK, it didn't record because "the recording options specified both a "Keep at Most" limit on number of episodes to record and they are set to "Keep until I Delete". The maximum number of episodes was in Now Playing."

Keep at Most was set to 5 in the Season Pass. 5 already existed in No Playing. So it was doing what I asked it....doh!!!

Thanks for pointing me towards that and resolving the problem for me.


----------



## sanderton

Keep Until I Delete Season Passes should be used with caution!


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode: SO45
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2
Programme Name: Have I got news for you
Time/Date of Airing: Sat 18/10 10:40PM

Problem: This was a repeat of Friday's programme on BBC1. Tivo recorded both episodes (didn't spot BBC2 as a repeat) and also didn't record another programme when it could have got both


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode: SO45
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: C5
Programme Name: Britains worst driver
Time/Date of Airing: Sun 19/10 5:00PM

Problem: This was a repeat of Tuesday's programme. Tivo recorded both episodes (didn't spot Sunday as a repeat). This is strange because it has been OK with previous episodes.


----------



## bobnick

And we're getting multiple copies of CD:UK each week again...


----------



## poggs

Tivo records all 4 showings of nfl update of sky sports 2,3 and xtra every friday/saturday. Strange?


----------



## cwaring

Anyone who has a SP for "The West Wing" on E4 check their ToDo List as next weeks episode is not going to be recorded as it doesn't know that it's the second of a two-parter. I find this *really* odd as it's a US show and one would have expected Tribune to have no problems with data for its own (ie US) shows 

*Jim99, this needs fixing ASAP* as although people on here will now know about it, "Joe Public" may not


----------



## Jim99

We do have two parts available in our database. This simply was an error.

Its all set now.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Jim99 _
> *This simply was an error.*


Hehe. The old GIGO effect, eh Jim  No problem. I added mine as a "record this ep also" anyway. Just to be safe


----------



## pmk

Too late to be fixed more of a heads up. Will & Grace C4 21:00 is not being recorded as it thinks it is the same as last weeks it is actually part 2 of 2. Check your To Do list.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

Again, you'd think that the info for all US-based programmes would be bang-on, wouldn't you  (Probably just "an error" again )


----------



## Richardr

Sky News every night at 7pm - 'Little John' as per Tribune should be Littlejohn - as in Richard Littlejohn, the presenter.


----------



## cwaring

Can you make sure that you get the following amendement in your Sky One programming information, please:

---
Saturday 1 November
23.00 Delete: Z-LIST BEHAVING BADLY
Insert: PAMMIE ... CLOSE-UP 
Pamela Anderson sets the record straight in a candid interview which covers her turbulent marriage to Tommy Lee, her relationship with Kid Rock, motherhood and life as an a-list celebrity pin up.
---

It's on this Sunday too, but it clashes with new "A Touch Of Frost"


----------



## cwaring

I've just found out about this one.

BBCN24 are not showing "Talking Movies" @ 5:30am tomorrow (Saturday), but a programme on Concorde, as follows:

*Concorde: The End Of The Dream*
_Sat 25 Oct, 05:30 - 06:00 30 mins 
In a special programme to mark Concorde's final flight, BBC News 24 recalls 30 years of supersonic passenger flight, meeting designers, maintenance crew, pilots and passengers.
Widescreen/Stereo_

Just thought someone might like to know


----------



## Furball

Thanks 

Just plonked it in , nice one, would have missed that otherwise. 
Great shame the old birds going to be grounded , but thats for another thread 

Fur


----------



## cwaring

*Crossing Jordan, HALLMK (190)*

Since this new season started a couple of weeks ago, I have been waiting for some programme episode synposes to be added. At the moment there is a generic programme synopsis which reads....

", and takes up work with the Massachusett District Coroner's Office"

That's it; exactly as written above. I think you can see the problem


----------



## Furball

Didnt want to start a new thread so posted it here as its sort of relevant, admins please delete it once its been replied to.

Is it my imagination or has the EPG got a lot shorter , I only appear to have less than 7days available ?? 
I am sure it use to run for around 3 weeks where data was available 

Fur

PS have checked my last daily call and all is fine.


----------



## OzSat

If you look at BBC/ITV - then the listings are always up until Friday next week. They are not released further ahead.

So BBC1/ITV today (26th October) will go up to 7th November. But on 31st October then will still only be up to 7th November.

Then next Saturday/Sunday you'll get another week's worth.


Most other channels will run for 19-20 days ahead.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1BOR

Channel Number: 103

Program Name: Single

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 25/10 9:30PM

Problem: A SP doesn`t pick up all episodes of this 6 part series. There`s nothing in the *ToDo List* for 1/11 or 8/11

See Pic










Edit: *ToDo List* up to 13/11 but *Single* doesn`t appear.


----------



## cwaring

I've just tried to set one up here and there's one episode listed on mine which, of course, is next weeks. There is never more than two weeks data for terrestrial channels.Last Daily Call was 5.08pm yesterday.

Also, why have you covered up the other items in the To Do List? You embarrased by what you watch?


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I've just tried to set one up here and there's one episode listed on mine which, of course, is next weeks. There is never more than two weeks data for terrestrial channels.Last Daily Call was 5.08pm yesterday.*


 My Last Daily Call was Sun 26 Oct 01:06am.......which is after yours.

I`ll see what happens at the next Daily Call. 



> *Also, why have you covered up the other items in the To Do List? You embarrased by what you watch?   *


Yes


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What shows are too embarassing to be posted here


----------



## 10203

A bit late to fix now  but maybe next weekend's can be double checked...

Sky, 103 ITV1LON
01:40 Sun 26th
CD:UK Hotshots was scheduled as only five minutes long. Normally it's half an hour or so.

Sky, 101 BBC1
01:05 Sun 26th
Top Of The Pops was billed, but it was a showing of They Think It's All Over instead.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: cm19 
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: Skyone
Channel Number: 140
Program Name: Simpsons
Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 26th 6:30 PM

Not sure if it's my fault or Tivo's...

To late to do anything, but this was a new Simpsons episode, but was not set to record via Season Pass, Checking the recording history it said it was removed from the episode guide. There are a few other items in the recording history with the same error.

I recently had to remove my cable channels in order to get tivo to see the cable box via the Aux, and then re add them, will this have resulted in the above error (I guess so). this was a couple or weekends ago so it's probavly working through the system still.


----------



## sanderton

Recorded OK on mine, so I guess so, but it should have been rescheduled when you put the channels back. Maybe you didn't re-enable Sky One?


----------



## Gavin

Sky one is enabled, it's happily taping other cable channels inc sky one. Must be the removed and replaced problem


----------



## andy80085

Postcode: G4
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: ITV/ITV2
Programme Name: Pop Idol Results
Time/Date of Airing: Sat 25/10 

Selected to record Pop Idol Result on Saturday on ITV, i.e. not a season pass, it recorded ok. TiVo then recorded the repeat on ITV2 on Sunday even thought the first was still in now playing and it hadn't been set to record the ITV2 show.

This has happened two weeks in a row.


----------



## sanderton

It was a suggestion then?


----------



## andy80085

Not a suggestion, an actual recording - it went to the top of now playing when it was recorded.


----------



## sanderton

I'm confused then - you say you don't have a SP for it, you didn't set it as a recording, but it still recorded??? Is there a wishlist which might have caught it?


----------



## andy80085

I don't think so. Imagine, a wishlist for Simon Cowell!


----------



## sjp

the most amusing mis-categorisation yet... the The Jim Rose Twisted Tour (on Bravo) is most definitely NOT a travel show.


----------



## ramriot

Just seen the above on Channel 5 (20:00-21:00) recorded to Tivo.

Funny though the guide data says the program is narrated by Christopher Reeve, but for some strange reason he sounds exactly like Fifth Gear Presenter Tiff Needel.

Must be one of those occasions where a UK/US collaborative documentary uses the same footage but with different sound to be sold in each country, and someone forgot which version we have.


----------



## manolan

I haven't checked in detail, but these seem to have the wrong guide data. The series being shown is the FIRST one, but the guide data seems to be for the LATEST one.


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Provider:* NTL Digital
*Channel:* Discovery
*Programme:* Sniper School
*Time/Date:* Sunday, November 2nd, 20:00hrs

Sniper School has been marked in the EPG as a Special. As far as I know it's actually a mini-series showing 5 weeks of training. Because of the 'Special' catagory a Season Pass cannot be set.


----------



## Toothy

With only two days until the next episode, the SP for *Single* on ITV1 is still broken. 

Any ideas why??


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *With only two days until the next episode, the SP for Single on ITV1 is still broken.
> 
> Any ideas why??
> 
> *


 I suspect it has been created as a different programme with the same title - I would suggest leaving you current SP in place and create a new one from the 'Search by Title'


----------



## aalanl

- Postcode WD23 2HL
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) NTL analogue
- Channel Name Paramount (UKPANI)
- Channel Number 25
- Programme Name King Of Queens
- Time/Date of airing ~12:20AM weekday mornings
- Problem encountered Caroline in the City instead 

There seem to be lots of Paramount schedule errors in the guide data. 

Wanted to catch KoQ, which shows at 12:20 AMish each night according to TiVo. I always get Caroline in the City instead :-(

This is the shared Paramount/Nick service on NTL analogue (in Bushey/Watford in Herts) so I can't get the daytime showing.

Wasn't sure tivo actually does/can alter already downloaded guide data but then I noted it can sometimes happen as it shifted an existing scheduled future Charmed recording on Ch Five from 7:20 to 7:15 for Sat 8/11 recently.

{edited for reporting format correction}


----------



## spxsjw

- Postcode : NW10
- Service Provider : Sky Digital
- Channel Name : Discovery Travel & Adventure
- Channel Number : 553
- Programme Name : The Trailblazers
- Time/Date of airing : 4pm 2nd November
- Problem encountered : 'Vodka' showing instead


----------



## digital_S

- Postcode : CT2
- Service Provider : Freeview
- Channel Name : Five
- Channel Number : 5
- Programme Name : 5th Gear
- Time/Date of airing : 8:30pm/3rd Nov & 10th Nov
- Problem encountered : The program on 10th Nov won't be recorded due to the 28 day rule. 

This can't be a repeat, as it's on 1 week later, on Monday 10th.
They both have the same Episode Title, ("Eighties Special"), so is the showing on the 10th, a part 2 of "Eighties Special" or the next program in the series?


----------



## johala_reewi

- Postcode : SO45
- Service Provider : Freeview
- Channel Name : Five
- Channel Number : 5
- Programme Name : Robot Wars
- Time/Date of airing : Sunday 19:00 and following Saturday 12:50
- Problem : The Saturday programme is a repeat of the previous Sunday but Tivo has them as separate episodes and is going to record both.

NB: This is the new 7th wars !!!


----------



## Chris T

- Postcode: LE12 
- Service Provider: NTL Digital 
- Channel Name: ITV
- Channel Number: 103
- Programme Name: Creature Comforts
- Time/Date of airing: Sunday 19:20 9th November
- Problem: Last Sundays episode title has been used so it looks like a repeat. The title should be Pet Shop


----------



## leejordan

- Postcode - KT8 0BU
- Service Provider - NTL
- Channel Name - Nickelodeon
- Channel Number - 72
- Programme Name - As Told by Ginger
- Time/Date of airing - 4th November 2003
- Problem encountered - No Episode Number or Description, and the Original Air Date is set to Thu 20th Nov 2003!

This is the same problem on all future episodes at 18.00. This is Series 3 of ginger which is finally being shown and my Tivo isn't automatically recording them!

Can you amend the data please?

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## sjp

[embarassed]

there's a celebrity wife swap episode on the 11th involving Jade Goody and the Ingram plonker.

a wishlist for ja*D*e goody will not find this due to her name being a touch wrong... it's in the listings as ja*N*e goody.

[/embarased]


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *[embarassed]*


I should bloody-well think so, too


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *[embarassed]a wishlist for jaDe goody[/embarased] *





> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I should bloody-well think so, too  *


 Yeah, exactly. SJP - you should be embarased! I can't stand that girl!! [shudders]


----------



## sjp

i used to be in charge of a bunch of data prep girls that hailed from that neck of the woods, then i made them all redundant... perhaps i have a soft spot.

i only created the wishlist when i spotted a trailer for this particular episode and when it wasn't getting any hits i checked more closely and found the mis type in the data. now that the episode is scheduled the wishlist has been deleted.

HONEST GUV(s)

stuart - now thinking it's about time to change handles


----------



## b166er

The TiVo guide data shows Time Gentlemen Please showing at 22:35 Mon-Thurs on Paramount (Sky 127).

According to the Sky EPG, and the Paramount website, it starts at 22:00.

This was confirmed when I actually tuned in at 22:00.

edit: It's not only this show that's wrong. The shows before and after are also wrong. The whole late evening Paramount listings needs to be reviewed.

*EDIT2: As of today's daily call it's all fixed *


----------



## csansbury

- Service Provider - Sky Digital
- Channel Name - BBC3
- Programme Name - Little Britain
- Time/Date of airing - Various
- Problem encountered - Multiple Recordings

I've just come back from a two week holiday to fine several hundred recordings of little Britain.

I may be exagerating a little, but my trusty Tivo (which had NO problems when I was away) got me every episode three or four times. It was doing this before I went away, but it's now much more obvious ( I just deleted the extra recordings before )


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *- Service Provider - Sky Digital
> - Channel Name - BBC3
> - Programme Name - Little Britain
> - Time/Date of airing - Various
> - Problem encountered - Multiple Recordings
> 
> I've just come back from a two week holiday to fine several hundred recordings of little Britain.
> 
> I may be exagerating a little, but my trusty Tivo (which had NO problems when I was away) got me every episode three or four times. It was doing this before I went away, but it's now much more obvious ( I just deleted the extra recordings before ) *


Good as Little Britain this is a bit of pain especially considering the number of repeats that are being shown. I think though this has been discussed before and it was found that the BBC just weren't supplying enough info for Tribune to do anything.


----------



## dazla

Two mistakes spotted in EPG;

- postcode - DA11 7BN
- provider - aerial
- chan name - ITV1LON
- chan num - 23
- prog name - Grandad's Army
- time - Wed 12/11 7:30pm
- problem - Should be Coronation Street at this time

* and *

- postcode - DA11 7BN
- provider - aerial
- chan name - ITV1LON
- chan num - 23
- prog name - Are You Being Served?
- time - Thu 13/11 7:30pm
- problem - Should be Grandads Army at this time


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Provider:* NTL Digital
*Channel:* Bravo
*Programme:* Natural Born Racers
*Time/Date:* Every Monday from November 10th at 18:00hrs (plus various repeats)

Natural Born Racers has been marked in the EPG as a Special. This is actually a series following 25 novice superbike racers attempting to win a professional contract. Because of the 'Special' catagory currently given, a Season Pass cannot be set.


----------



## johala_reewi

> _Originally posted by johala_reewi _
> *- Postcode : SO45
> - Service Provider : Freeview
> - Channel Name : Five
> - Channel Number : 5
> - Programme Name : Robot Wars
> - Time/Date of airing : Sunday 19:00 and following Saturday 12:50
> - Problem : The Saturday programme is a repeat of the previous Sunday but Tivo has them as separate episodes and is going to record both.
> 
> NB: This is the new 7th wars !!! *


Still showing Saturday episodes as a separate programme and not as a repeat.


----------



## smartdave

- RM14 2EW
- NTL Digital Cable
- Sky One and Mix
- 30 and 930
- Keen Eddie
- Sundays 8:00pm Mix and 2:00pm Sky One
- Sky listings also seem to be in error, but I have contacted their customer relations and they have assured me that Sunday 8:00pm on Sky One Mix is the first showing and the following Sunday at 2:00pm on Skyone is a repeat of this.

Tivo thinks every showing is a new episode. I recorded both episodes on Sunday and found I had recorded a repeat of the previous Sunday's episode.
1, Eddie 2, Horse Heir 3, Achtung Baby 4, Eddie Loves Baseball 
5, Sucker Punch 6, The Amazing Larry Dunn 7, Black Like Me 
8. Who Wants To Be In A Club That Would Have Me For A Member?
9, Keeping Up Appearances 10, Citizen Cecil 11, Sticky Fingers 
12, Inciting Incident 13, Liberte, Egalite, Fraternite 

David Clark


----------



## warrenrb

Seinfeld - Paramount Comedy Channel

The first series of Seinfeld has come around again on Paramount and I am keen to complete my collection. However, the episode titles seem to be out of sync.

Series (Season?) 1 begins with 'The Stakeout', but there is a pilot episode which Paramount showed (Called 'The Seinfeld Cronicles') which Tivo called 'The Stakeout'. I assume from here on in (looking at my to-do list) that we are going to be 1 episode out, titles-wise from here on.

Dunno if this is Paramounts fault for what they supplied, and it probably only matters to anally-retentive geeks like me (with my episode guide list), but I thought I'd point it out. 

[edit] looks like even the Paramount website got it wrong, so can't blame Tribune for this one!  [/edit]

Warren.


----------



## daveh

Postcode : GL52
- Service Provider : Sky
- Channel Name : Five
- Channel Number : 5
- Programme Name : Hollow Man movie
- Time/Date of airing : Thursday 13th Nov at 22.10.

- Problem : The Guide shows wrong movie title Scarred City, which is actually showing next week on 20th Nov (and is correctly shown in the guide).


----------



## cwaring

Where do the people who supply your Guide data actually get that data from? 

TITLE: "Just Cause"
Channel: Hallmark 190 (HALLMK)
Time: 12:00 & 7:00 Weekdays
"Drama series about an ex-con working as a paralegal. Alex investigates the threatened adoption of a young boy.
Starring: Elizabeth Lackey, Richard Thomas, Shaun Benson"

I thought there was something wrong when I read this and a quick look at the titles on the show confirmed it. It's LISA Lackey 

I know it's not your fault, Jim, but can you fix it? Do you want to? Do you care? 

EDIT: Don't worry about it. According to the IMDB she is "sometimes credited as...". Note to self: RESEARCH!!!


----------



## youddiph

Being a spanish speaker it's great that Sky have included TVEi in their lineup but Tivo's listings seem to be for TVEi latin america not Europe; thus all the programming through the night is totally out.

I've been trying to catch the Operation Triumph (& Gala's) on Monday Tuesday night; but the Tivo listings are recording some 1800's soap opera and miss the TVEi Europe showing of OT

what's happening who do I complain too?

J*


----------



## steford

Program guide episode title is 1 episode ahead of the one shown. I assume the pilot was slipped in without anyone knowing as we started the run again. What with the timing messup last month and now this - just 1 season all the way through correctly would be great!


----------



## groovyclam

As someone trying to learn Spanish can I also echo the call to get the TVEi listings correct.


----------



## Ashley

> _Originally posted by dazla _
> *Two mistakes spotted in EPG;
> 
> - postcode - DA11 7BN
> - provider - aerial
> - chan name - ITV1LON
> - chan num - 23
> - prog name - Grandad's Army
> - time - Wed 12/11 7:30pm
> - problem - Should be Coronation Street at this time
> 
> * and *
> 
> SNIP
> 
> *


I missed this message and as a result missed Corrie  
Thank goodness I can record the repeat on ITV2

Because this is a very popular programe there will be a lot of unhappy people!

How could Tribune make such a terrible error and not correct it!

Edit
Just found out that the TiVo recorded 'Grandads Army' as a suggestion so I've now got a recording of Corrie. 

Perhaps my TiVo is cleverer than I thought!


----------



## Leif_Davidsen

Dont know if this has been pointed out yet, but the scheduling for Alias on Channel 5, in its new Sunday night/Monday morning slot, currently has it starting at 12:15 on Monday (17th) morning for only 20 minutes when the five website says it should last 50 minutes (until 0105).
I hope tribune can get this fixed.

I also missed 5th gear this week as Tivo thought it was an episode that was already scheduled - no VBH this week - life's not fair!


----------



## Ashley

ITV1's listing tonight seems even more screwed up!

News at Ten (well, 11!) was listed as 'From Hollywood to Borhamwood'!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Ashley _
> *ITV1's listing tonight seems even more screwed up!
> 
> News at Ten (well, 11!) was listed as 'From Hollywood to Borhamwood'! *


Must just be your region. FYI, listings here in Yorkshire (ITV1YOR) are correct. (Specifically "News At When" and "Coronation Street, as mentioned earlier.)


----------



## Adlopa

Postcode: N21
Service Provider: TW
Channel Name: E4
Channel Number: 144
Programme Name: Smallville
Time/Date of airing: 19.00/01.25 - 13/14 November 2003
Problem: Incorrect guide data -- listed as part 1; should be part 2*

*Smallville at 7pm on E4 tonight ("The Calling") is listed as part 1 of 2, when in fact it is part *2* of 2. This means TiVo has picked it up as a duplicate showing and so won't record it. 

It's a bit late now but the episode is repeated on E4 at 01.25 tonight if anyone failed to spot this before tonight's 7pm showing.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by youddiph _
> *Being a spanish speaker it's great that Sky have included TVEi in their lineup but Tivo's listings seem to be for TVEi latin america not Europe; thus all the programming through the night is totally out.
> 
> I've been trying to catch the Operation Triumph (& Gala's) on Monday Tuesday night; but the Tivo listings are recording some 1800's soap opera and miss the TVEi Europe showing of OT
> 
> what's happening who do I complain too?
> 
> J* *


 This should be corrected over the weekend


----------



## cwaring

Title: The Dead Zone
Channel: Sci-Fi 135 (SCIEU)
Date: Thursday 27th November 2003
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (starting in 12 days)
Episode Title: The Hunt for Osama. 
(or just "The Hunt" according to Tivo's EPG)
Problem: FRO SP not scheduling this ep due (I think) to wrong OAD. Should be set to date as above but is currently set to a date in April, 2003.


----------



## cwaring

Title: The Dead Zone
Channel: Sci-Fi 135 (SCIEU)
Date: Thursday 27th November 2003
Time: 21:00 to 22:00
Episode Title: The Hunt for Osama. 
(or just "The Hunt" according to Tivo's EPG)
Problem: FRO SP not scheduling this ep due (I think) to wrong OAD. Should be set to date as above but is currently set to a date in April, 2003.


----------



## cwaring

Title: The Dead Zone
Channel: Sci-Fi 135 (SCIEU)
Date: Thursday 27th November 2003
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (starting in 12 days)
Episode Title: The Hunt for Osama. 
(or just "The Hunt" according to Tivo's EPG)
Problem: FRO SP not scheduling this ep due (I think) to wrong OAD. Should be set to date as above but is currently set to a date in April, 2003.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by youddiph _
> *Being a spanish speaker it's great that Sky have included TVEi in their lineup but Tivo's listings seem to be for TVEi latin america not Europe; thus all the programming through the night is totally out.
> 
> I've been trying to catch the Operation Triumph (& Gala's) on Monday Tuesday night; but the Tivo listings are recording some 1800's soap opera and miss the TVEi Europe showing of OT
> 
> what's happening who do I complain too?
> 
> J* *


 TiVo now has the correct listings for the European version.

Interesting to see the evening that TiVo has the correct listings, while the Sky EPG is incorrect.


----------



## groovyclam

E4 and E4+1 schedules run out on the 22nd November. Shouldn't we have more data by now ?


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by Leif_Davidsen _
> *the scheduling for Alias on Channel 5, in its new Sunday night/Monday morning slot, currently has it starting at 12:15 on Monday (17th) morning for only 20 minutes when the five website says it should last 50 minutes (until 0105).*


 The schedules on the FIVE Website shows that "ITU Triathalon" shouldn't be there. So an extra 30 mins padding will probably be needed!


----------



## groovyclam

E4 and E4+1 schedules now go up to 28th Nov but with lots of gaps of "To be announced"

Please can this be looked at quickly - DigiGuide has no gaps in it's listings upto the 28th.

UK TiVo owners are in danger of missing out on the next series of Oz because of this.


----------



## Azrikam

Postcode: W10
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Paramount
Channel Number: 127
Programme Name: Saturday Night Live
Time/Date of airing: All
Problem: Incorrect guide data

It looks as if the guide data for Saturday Night Live is being taken from the new American shows, as it lists the new cast. Since these Paramount episodes are all classic episodes (Eddie Murphy, etc), the actor list is misleading.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *E4 and E4+1 schedules now go up to 28th Nov but with lots of gaps of "To be announced"
> 
> Please can this be looked at quickly - DigiGuide has no gaps in it's listings upto the 28th.
> 
> UK TiVo owners are in danger of missing out on the next series of Oz because of this. *


 Can you provide some examples?

OZ is listing on my TiVo E4 listings.


----------



## sanderton

The Adventure of English (ITV1, Sunday) is showing as ao ne-off not a series, and is not being pricked up be an exsting SP.


----------



## groovyclam

> Can you provide some examples?


Every night of 23rd-27th on E4 for me has "To be announced" at 11:05pm and also again around about the last programme of the night before closedown until the next day.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *Every night of 23rd-27th on E4 for me has "To be announced" at 11:05pm and also again around about the last programme of the night before closedown until the next day. *


 Suggest you try a daily call and wait a couple of hours.

I have full schedules for these times.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Suggest you try a daily call and wait a couple of hours.
> I have full schedules for these times. *


Whan was your last call, Oz? Mine was 2:19am today (Sunday) and I still have the gaps as listed; around 11pm and 3am 23-27/11.


----------



## OzSat

My data says "To: Saturday 6th December" - which is the latest possible.


----------



## sjp

next Sundays Sky One Mix 8pm-10pm (Keen Eddie and RHD/LA iirc) data does not match what is currently on the Sky EPG... digiguide has the same info as TiVo which is more than a little confusing.

stuart


----------



## browellm

It was pointed out by digital_S on page 4 of this thread but 5th gear (Sunday, 8.30pm Ch5) is still showing as "Eighties Special" every week.

Oh, and What Not to Wear seems to be totally borked, I can't make head nor tail of what records and doesn't in the season pass options. We keep getting the same one over and over and over........


----------



## kitschcamp

The same problem seems to exist on Sky+, too, so it looks like bad data from BBC...


----------



## OzSat

The BBC data hasn't been too good recently.

BBC1 Wales has its own coverage of their football for Wednesday (and last Saturday) - but this was never in the schedules.


----------



## sanderton

My Digiguide listings checking module finally found an error!

Or at least, a difference of opinion. 

TiVo has Thursday morning's RWC 3rd place playoff on ITV; Digiguide has it on ITV2. ITV's website agrees.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *My Digiguide listings checking module finally found an error!
> 
> Or at least, a difference of opinion.
> 
> TiVo has Thursday morning's RWC 3rd place playoff on ITV; Digiguide has it on ITV2. ITV's website agrees. *


 My Digiuide only updated this today - Sky's EPG currently has it on ITV1 and ITV2.


----------



## sanderton

So there is hope that my TiVoWeb module might be useful then! Digiguide just OK'd my releasing it (I checked with them as it's against their T&C to access Digiguide programatically) so I'll tidy up and release it shortly.


----------



## pahunt

The latest series of Britain's Worst Driver on Channel 5 is a celebrity version. The first episode was listed as "Britain's Worst Driver" but I've just noticed that all subsequent episodes are showing as "Britain's Worst Celebrity Driver" so my SP wasn't picking them up. I realise that it was probably the first episode that had the problem and the later ones that were correct but the fact that it recorded the first one made me think it would record all the others as well.

I can feel a "Britain's Worst * Driver" wishlist coming on


----------



## Jon UK

Postcode E13
- Service Provider Sky Digital
- Channel Name Sky One
- Channel Number 106
- Programme Name Angel
- Time/Date of airing 01:50
- Problem encountered

I have an SP for Angel, and have noticed that although Angel is listed daytimes as an hour long at night it is 50 mins. Im recording the 11:00 version but i am still missing 5 mins or so at the end. I have padded with 5 mins extra, now im looking to pad with 15mins extra.
Is this the best course of action?


Thanks, hope this is the right thread for this?

Jon


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Jon UK _
> *I have an SP for Angel, and have noticed that although Angel is listed daytimes as an hour long at night it is 50 mins. *


This is not a mistake. Sky One, as well all other commercial broadcasters are, by law, only allowed to show around 12 mins of ads per hour _averaged out_ over any given 24-hour period. They do this by showing more ads during the day and less ads through the night. This is why most 1-hour shows in peak time only last 50 mins when repeated during the night. That said, I always pad Sky One shows over-night as they usually do over-run


----------



## Jon UK

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *This is not a mistake. Sky One, as well all other commercial broadcasters are, by law, only allowed to show around 12 mins of ads per hour averaged out over any given 24-hour period. They do this by showing more ads during the day and less ads through the night. This is why most 1-hour shows in peak time only last 50 mins when repeated during the night. That said, I always pad Sky One shows over-night as they usually do over-run  *


Thanks, pretty new to this, Love TiVo.. I'll pad my season passes with 15mins.

J


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Jon UK _
> *Thanks, pretty new to this, Love TiVo.. I'll pad my season passes with 15mins.*


FIVE minutes will suffice. Honestly! No need to go overboard


----------



## Furball

PO11
NTL digital
Sky 1 , channel 30


Season pass is not picking up tonights Brainiac: Science Abuse 

Also how come I have been able to set another SP for this program , it appears to be treating them as two seperate programs ??, surely you cant have two SP's for the same program ???

Fur


----------



## cwaring

Both problems are symptoms of guide data error  In other words, it thinks tonight's is a seperate programme, which means that or original SP won't pick it up but a seperate, new SP will, and only that one episode will be available. If you see what I mean


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by Furball _
> *
> Season pass is not picking up tonights Brainiac: Science Abuse
> Also how come I have been able to set another SP for this program , it appears to be treating them as two seperate programs ??, surely you cant have two SP's for the same program ???
> *


Title Wish Lists avoid many issues like this with guide data - i.e. out of my 150 SPS, I think 98% of them are Title Wish Lists.

I do not get Sky|One but a title wish list of "brianiac" is how I would set it up - the only time this would not work is if TiVo thought it had already recorded the episode.

If the program is repeated you may get issues of multiple recording however but as I only have Freeview not much of an issue for me.

HTH


----------



## sjp

sky digital - biography channel - 563

the "biography" programmes currently in the data do not match up with the Sky EPG... one instance from today and several this coming Sunday.

doubt it's only today & sunday that are wrong though.

stuart

p.s., fwiw, digiguide *seem* to have it right


----------



## Gavin

Postcode cm19 5nt
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Aerial
Channel Name five
Channel Number N/A
Programme Name Robot Wars
Time/Date of airing Sat 12:50 Sun 19:00
Problem encountered The Saturday show is repeated on sunday, but it's being recorded as a new show. 

This has been posted here TWICE by johala_reewi but Tivo still thinks they are seperate showings. Can this PLEASE be sorted out, C5's web site even says the're repeats on Sunday, Digiguide doesn't seem to but I don't have a paid subscription to it.


----------



## Toothy

SP for Single on ITV1 did not catch last nights episode.  

According to the Recording History...it wasn`t recorded because it was no longer in the guide data.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode cm19 5nt
Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) NTL Cable
Channel Name Discovery Wings
Channel Number 805
Programme Name Airshow World 100
Time/Date of airing It's discovery so *lots* Usually Saturday
Problem encountered : I suspect this is Discovery's problem but it's got generic guide data: 

Gulf War veteran John Nichol introduces this year's air show action from Old Warden, Cosford, Air Atlantique, Waddington and Paris. 

But it's not, that more of a series data ie yesterdays (sat 22nd) was the Air Atlantique one, The next one will be another Airshow, but as they all have the same data Tivo thinks it's just on show being repeated a lot (as Discovery do)


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *SP for Single on ITV1 did not catch last nights episode.
> 
> According to the Recording History...it wasn`t recorded because it was no longer in the guide data.  *


Have you ever considered that it might have been removed from the guide data as it was removed from the schedules?
"Last night's" episode is being broadcast on Thursday night - ITV are now pitching the show at the insomniac market.

Tribune make enough mistakes without us having to scare them with incorrect reports


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *SP for Single on ITV1 did not catch last nights episode.
> 
> According to the Recording History...it wasn`t recorded because it was no longer in the guide data.  *


 When reporting errors you need to list the channel name and intended transmission time. Otherwise it takes a while to locate the error.

In this case there was no error as there was no episode to catch!


----------



## alanjrobertson

Anyone else finding that the Season Pass isn't properly recording the new series of Monkey Dust on Tuesday nights on BBC3? I keep finding that it's selecting ALL episodes on BBC3 rather than just the new ones each week (I think it's repeated at 1am later that night and later in the week) - surely it should be automatically ignoring these repeats?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## kitschcamp

BBC3 season passes are truly awful at the moment, this weekend I had the same problem with Dreamspaces.


----------



## woody

I have a dual setup (Freeview & Sky)

All my SP's that were set for Ukhistry 12 on freeview have been reassigned to 582 Ukhistry on Sky, but I don't have 582 selected as a channel I receive.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by woody _
> *I have a dual setup (Freeview & Sky)
> 
> All my SP's that were set for Ukhistry 12 on freeview have been reassigned to 582 Ukhistry on Sky, but I don't have 582 selected as a channel I receive. *


 Make sure that UKhisty on 12 is assigned - as TiVo defaults to the best and/or highest number if neither or both are selected.


----------



## joni

Paramount
Frasier
6.00pm/9.30pm nightly

Differing programme description from early to late showing despite same episode. One is peculiar to the episode in question whilst the other is generic and repeated daily. This results in both recording on SP. Solution would be to apply the same criteria on both showings.


----------



## groovyclam

Channel 4
Sky channel 104 ( and other palatforms )
Sunday 7th December 8:30 a.m.

This episode of the 1960's Spider-Man cartoon fails to be picked up by a season pass for the previously shown episodes. It can be made to have a season pass of its own.


----------



## sanderton

Inconsistencies between TiVo data and Digiguide picked up by my TiVoWeb module. Don't know which is right!

Wed BBC2 20:30 
Tribune: 5 Things I Hate About You then What Not to Wear 30mins long each
Digiguide: What Not to Wear 60 mins long 

Thu SKYSP1 18:30 
Tribune: Rugby Club 
Digiguide: Sports Awards: Sunday Times Sportswoman of the Year 

Mon SKYONE 00:30 
Tribune: Scrubs 
Digiguide: Sex on the Beach


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> Inconsistencies between TiVo data and Digiguide picked up by my TiVoWeb module. Don't know which is right!
> 
> Wed BBC2 20:30
> Tribune: 5 Things I Hate About You then What Not to Wear 30mins long each
> Digiguide: What Not to Wear 60 mins long


My TiVo and Digiguide both have the 60 min version of What Not to Wear


> Thu SKYSP1 18:30
> Tribune: Rugby Club
> Digiguide: Sports Awards: Sunday Times Sportswoman of the Year
> 
> Mon SKYONE 00:30
> Tribune: Scrubs
> Digiguide: Sex on the Beach [/B]


 These do not seem to have been updated on TiVo - but it could be they are in the system.


----------



## sanderton

Thanks - on checking my TiVo had not dialled out since Sunday. Bizarrely it had not dialed out and failed (which I'd have noticed from the DailyMail email) - it just hadn't tried! How odd.


----------



## sjp

well these posts had me checking... TiVo dialled up at 1am this morning and still has the 30 minute What Not To Wear.

thanks for posting and having me check.


----------



## woody

Thanks Ozsat. Didn't realize this, and when I deselected channel 12 as one I wish to use, thats when all the SP's changed to 582, even though this wasn't selected either. I just thought the SP's would remain dormant.


----------



## OzSat

SPs will continue to work on unselected channels - you have to remove them to ensure they will not record.

The 'channels I receive' is really a display filter.


----------



## bobnick

Just checked, my Tivo dialled in this morning and I too missed the first WNTW.


----------



## OzSat

Guide Data To *Tuesday 16 December* is the latest version.


----------



## sjp

next wednesdays WNTW is also an hour according to the Sky EPG.

will check tomorrow to see if TiVo data has been corrected.

stuart


----------



## SaintM

> _Originally posted by alanjrobertson _
> *Anyone else finding that the Season Pass isn't properly recording the new series of Monkey Dust on Tuesday nights on BBC3? I keep finding that it's selecting ALL episodes on BBC3 rather than just the new ones each week (I think it's repeated at 1am later that night and later in the week) - surely it should be automatically ignoring these repeats?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alan *


Yes I have noticed this too, so...

Postcode: SO23
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC3
Programme Name: Monkey Dust
Time/Date of airing: Various
Problem encountered: As described above, all screenings of episodes are being recorded rather than just the one, meaning about 5 recordings of the same episode per week!

Also...

Postcode: SO23
Service Provider: Arial
Channel Name: BBC1 South
Programme Name: Body Snatchers
Time/Date of airing: Wed 9pm
Problem encountered: This is not listed as being part of a series when it should be. There are currently two more episodes listed in my guide data, neither of them are linked.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Guide Data To Tuesday 16 December is the latest version. *


Oh, I have Sunday 14th on mine - and a call this morning at 03:48. Wonder what time it was updated!


----------



## sanderton

More DigiGuide inconsistencies:

Thu ITV1WE 22:30
TiVo: Follow the Fans 
DigiGuide: Harry Hill's TV Burp 

Fri ITV1WE 20:00 
TIVo: House of Horrors 
Digiguide: Jonny Wilkinson - He's Done It! 

Sat BBC3 00:45 
TiVo: Top of the Pops 
Digiguide: Jerry Hall's Gurus 

Fri SKYTRVD 23:00 
TiVo: 24 Hours in Soho 
Digiguide: Naked Angels in Beach Paradise

Fri SKYTRVD 23:30
TiVo: Manhattan on the Beach 
Digiguide: Naked Angels in Beach Paradise


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Just checked, my Tivo dialled in this morning and I too missed the first WNTW. *


Both my TiVos also had the old guide data. Interestingly, the continuity announcer commented "in a change to the schedule advertised in some sources" or words to that effect, so it must have been quite a last minute change.


----------



## sanderton

Another one:

Thu SKYSP3 23:00 
TiVo: Rugby Club 
Digiguide: Football League Review


----------



## sanderton

Some more. Once again, I don't know which is right.

Fri PARCOM2 14:00 
TiVo: Minder
Digiguide: Rendez-View

Sat PARCOM2 02:30 
TiVo: Taxi
Digiguide: Rendez-View

Sat PARCOM2 14:00 
TiVo: Minder
Digiguide: Taxi

Sun PARCOM2 14:00 
TiVo: Minder
Digiguide: Taxi

Sun PARCOM2 17:00 
TiVo: Ellen
Digiguide: What about Joan

Sun PARCOM2 22:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: What about Joan

Mon PARCOM2 12:00 
TiVo: Rhoda
Digiguide: Taxi

Mon PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Roseanne

Tue PARCOM2 12:00 
TiVo: Rhoda
Digiguide: Taxi

Tue PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Roseanne

Fri SKYM9 22:20 
TiVo: Heist
Digiguide: Dangerous Liaisons

Mon SKYM9 07:45 
TiVo: Legend of the Lost Tomb
Digiguide: Down to Earth

Mon SKYM9 14:40 
TiVo: Legend of the Lost Tomb
Digiguide: Down to Earth


Fri ITV1WE 20:00 
TiVo: House of Horrors
Digiguide: Jonny Wilkinson - He's Done It!


Fri SKYSP1 05:00 
TiVo: Premier League Preview
Digiguide: Tennis: Davis Cup Final

Fri SKYSP1 05:30 
TiVo: Gillette World Sport
Digiguide: Tennis: Davis Cup Final

Fri SKYSP1 07:30 
TiVo: You're on Sky Sports
Digiguide: Sports Awards: Sunday Times Sportswoman of the Year

Sat SKYSP1 05:00 
TiVo: Premier League Preview
Digiguide: Tennis: Davis Cup Final

Sat SKYSP1 05:30 
TiVo: Gillette World Sport
Digiguide: Tennis: Davis Cup Final

Sun SKYSP1 19:00 
TiVo: Spanish Football
Digiguide: German Football: Bundesliga

Mon SKYSP1 03:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Spanish Football


Tue SKYSP1 03:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: You're On Sky Sports!

Fri EURGB 18:15 
TiVo: UEFA Champions League
Digiguide: Live Youth Football

Fri EURGB 19:15 
TiVo: Ski Jumping
Digiguide: UEFA Champions League Football

Sat EURGB 18:15 
TiVo: Olympic Games
Digiguide: Live Youth Football

Sat EURGB 18:45 
TiVo: Alpine Skiing
Digiguide: Mission to Athens

Sat EURGB 19:15 
TiVo: Alpine Skiing
Digiguide: Italian Football Live

Sat EURGB 20:30 
TiVo: Alpine Skiing
Digiguide: Italian Football Live

Sat EURGB 21:15 
TiVo: WATTS
Digiguide: Italian Football Live

Sat EURGB 21:45 
TiVo: Youth Only Zone Magazine
Digiguide: All Sports

Sat EURGB 23:00 
TiVo: Youth Football
Digiguide: British Eurosport News Report

Sun EURGB 07:30 
TiVo: WATTS
Digiguide: All Sports

Sun EURGB 09:00 
TiVo: Bobsledding
Digiguide: Snooker

Mon EURGB 10:00 
TiVo: Bobsledding
Digiguide: Live Snooker

Mon EURGB 10:30 
TiVo: Skeleton
Digiguide: Live Snooker

Mon EURGB 15:30 
TiVo: UEFA Champions League
Digiguide: Youth World Championships Today

Tue EURGB 10:00 
TiVo: WATTS
Digiguide: Bobsleigh

Tue EURGB 10:30 
TiVo: Euro 2004 Football
Digiguide: Bobsleigh

Fri SKYSP2 16:00 
TiVo: Rugby Club
Digiguide: Freeze Sports

Fri SKYSP2 17:00 
TiVo: Freeze Sports
Digiguide: NFL Weekly Review

Fri SKYSP2 17:30 
TiVo: Boat Racing
Digiguide: NFL Weekly Review

Mon SKYSP2 02:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Golf: Nedbank Golf Challenge

Tue SKYSP2 03:30 
TiVo: World Football Show
Digiguide: Test Cricket

Fri SKYSP3 00:30 
TiVo: ATP Tennis
Digiguide: Honda Formula 4 - 130 Class Powerboats

Fri SKYSP3 13:00 
TiVo: Rugby Club
Digiguide: Sports Awards: Sunday Times Sportswoman of the Year

Fri UKHRZ 23:00 
TiVo: The 11th Hour
Digiguide: Jeremy Clarkson Meets the Neighbours

Sun PARCOM 18:30 
TiVo: Roseanne
Digiguide: Frasier 

Sat TRBLE 12:05 
TiVo: That '70s Show
Digiguide: '70s X-Cess 

Sat TRBLE 21:00 
TiVo: That '70s Show
Digiguide: '70s X-Cess 
Sun TRBLE 00:10 

TiVo: That '70s Show
Digiguide: '70s X-Cess 

Sun TRBLE 12:05 
TiVo: That '70s Show
Digiguide: '70s X-Cess 

Sun TRBLE 21:00 
TiVo: That '70s Show
Digiguide: '70s X-Cess 

Sat DHL 16:00 
TiVo: A Passion for Angling
Digiguide: Hooked on Fishing 

Sat TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: The Miniver Story
Digiguide: Damon and Pythias 

Sun TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Green Dolphin Street
Digiguide: The Miniver Story 

Sun TCMUK 21:00 
TiVo: Mad Max 2
Digiguide: The Road Warrior 

Mon TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Bridge to the Sun
Digiguide: Green Dolphin Street

Sat SKYM1 16:30 
TiVo: Bonus: Master & Commander
Digiguide: Meeksville Ghost 

Mon SKYM1 17:50 
TiVo: Bonus: Master & Commander
Digiguide: It's A Very Merry Muppet Christmas

Fri HISTY 14:00 
TiVo: Planes of Fame
Digiguide: Battle Stations

Mon HISTY 19:00 
TiVo: Rorke's Drift: Against All Odds
Digiguide: Line of Fire 

Tue HISTY 11:00 
TiVo: Rorke's Drift: Against All Odds
Digiguide: Line of Fire 

Tue HISTY 17:00 
TiVo: US Carriers in the Pacific
Digiguide: Battle Stations

Fri NATGEO 01:00 
TiVo: Hippos of the Zambezi
Digiguide: Building Big

Fri NATGEO 11:00 
TiVo: Hippos of the Zambezi
Digiguide: Building Big 

Fri NATGEO 14:00 
TiVo: Battle of the Hood and the Bismark
Digiguide: Search For Battleship Bismarck 

Fri NATGEO 16:00 
TiVo: Hippos of the Zambezi
Digiguide: Building Big 

Fri NATGEO 20:00 
TiVo: Search for Battleship Bismarck
Digiguide: War Secrets: Italy's Forgotten Invasion 

Sat NATGEO 09:00 
TiVo: Search for Battleship Bismarck
Digiguide: War Secrets: Italy's Forgotten Invasion 

Sat NATGEO 14:00 
TiVo: Search for Battleship Bismarck
Digiguide: War Secrets: Italy's Forgotten Invasion

Mon NATGEO 11:00 
TiVo: Riddles of the Dead
Digiguide: Search for the Afghan Girl 

Mon NATGEO 16:00 
TiVo: Riddles of the Dead
Digiguide: Search for the Afghan Girl

Mon CHALL 21:00 
TiVo: Guinness World Records
Digiguide: Takeshi's Castle 

Mon CHALL 21:50 
TiVo: Monkey Business
Digiguide: Takeshi's Castle

Tue CHALL 21:00 
TiVo: Guinness World Records
Digiguide: Takeshi's Castle 

Tue CHALL 21:50 
TiVo: Monkey Business
Digiguide: Takeshi's Castle


----------



## groovyclam

sanderton - your DG comparison is very useful but surely they need to be posted here with the date rather than just "Mon" "Tue" etc ?

In their current form they are hard to know which exact day has the wrong programme.


----------



## Samstan

Postcode: NP19
Postcode: SO45
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: MTV
Programme Name: Made
Time/Date of Airing: Multiple inc. 27/11 6:00pm

I've got Made set as a season pass but although Tivo is showing Made as on, MTV is showing various other shows, some an hour long filling the slot, some 30 min shows. These tie up with what Sky has listed as on. This has happened for the last 2 or 3 weeks and my EPG is upto date.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *sanderton - your DG comparison is very useful but surely they need to be posted here with the date rather than just "Mon" "Tue" etc ?
> 
> In their current form they are hard to know which exact day has the wrong programme. *


I only run it for the upcoming four days, but I take your point.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> Some more. Once again, I don't know which is right.
> 
> Sun PARCOM2 22:30
> TiVo: To Be Announced
> Digiguide: What about Joan


*This will be Police Squad - all other SKYM1, PARCOM, PARCOM2, DHL and TCMUK details are correct on TiVo*


> Mon PARCOM2 13:30
> TiVo: To Be Announced
> Digiguide: Roseanne
> 
> Tue PARCOM2 13:30
> TiVo: To Be Announced
> Digiguide: Roseanne


*These will both be Robin's Nest.

The CHALL, NATGEO, HISTY, SKYM9, SKYSP and UKHRZ errors seem to be correct on Digiguide.*


> Sat TRBLE 12:05
> TiVo: That '70s Show
> Digiguide: '70s X-Cess


*'70s X-Cess is actually back-to-back episodes of That '70s Show - so both are correct.*

_Doing a quick check on Sky EPG _


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I only run it for the upcoming four days, but I take your point. *


Yep. Also as it's automated (is it?), it should be possible to make it produce the best format for Jim:
Channel Name & Callsign: 
Channel Number: 
Programme Name: 
Time/Date of airing: 
etc

I think it's a great piece of work and something I've wanted to do for ages! I have the native digiguide so don't want to pay them again for the website version in order to use it, but then again it only needs one person to cross-check and post alerts here


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Yep. Also as it's automated (is it?), it should be possible to make it produce the best format for Jim:
> Channel Name & Callsign:
> Channel Number:
> Programme Name:
> Time/Date of airing:
> etc *


 The channel number actually means nothing to the program(me) editors - but the rest is required.


----------



## aalanl

Incorrect lineup entries for Paramount, Nick, TCM and Cartoon:

Recently set up a TiVo as a present for my mother who lives in BT47 (Northern Ireland: TiVo has it as NTL - Londonderry Tyrone in the lineup section, I seem to recall). By the way this guided setup was carried out several times, including once at the specific request of TiVo customer service when this problem was initially reported to them. The results were always the same.

Having previously set the box up in WD23 (another NTL area) I noticed that the channel listings for BT47/NI NTL had assumed her analogue service had dedicated/all-day versions of Paramount, Nickelodeon, TCM and Cartoon. I had seen the shared versions previously listed correctly in WD23/NTL as UKPANI and TCMTOON.

However it turned out that BT47/NI NTL were just providing duplicates of the shared Paramount/Nick service and the shared TCM/Cartoon service (they also waste bandwidth on duplicating Living and E4 but at least the guide listings for those seem correct).

The current BT47/NI NTL guide entries for these channels are as follows:

31 PARCOMA
35 NICK

32 TCMUK
34 CARTOON

Of course I first asked NTL if they planned to use the bandwidth they'd already allocated to providing all day versions of the channels, as that would be clearly preferable. You can probably guess that (a) they claimed no awareness of duplication and then (b) it was 'OK because we didn't have to pay twice'. Impressive :-(

So, my request is for at least one of the duplicate entries for each shared service 31/35 Paramount/Nick and 32/34 TCM/Cartoon to get the correct shared service guide entries as UKPANI and TCMTOON respectively. This would help my other's TiVo make far fewer useless recordings based on incorrect lineup/programme info. Thanks in advance for anything you can do to help.


----------



## OzSat

It is unlikely that any bandwidth is being wasted as it is normal for a single transmissions to be available across more than one channel on the set-top-box.

I suspect that the intention was that the set-top-box would blank out either channel 31 or 35 at the required time - although Paramount/Nick would still be on a single transmission.

The chaning of the services to fulltime share services is being looked at.


----------



## maubp

Has anyone else noticed any problems with X-Men Evolution, weekday mornings on ITV2 on freeview?

It seems ITV2 have been broadcasting repeats, and tivo is still recording them.

I have only been watching the series for about a month (I think), so the 28 day rule should be stopping this...


----------



## youddiph

Channel Name & Callsign: BBC3
Channel Number: 115
Programme Name: Celebdaq/Ab Fab
Time/Date of airing: 21:30 28/11/2003

Tivo schedule had Celebdaq running from 21:00 to 22:00

But celebdaq was actually on for 1/2 hour and Ab Fab was on at 21:30

Freeview and Sky had this listed correctly.

Will this be fixed it's happened twice now?

J*


----------



## sanderton

Comparison of TiVo guide data to DigiGuide data fro this week (I haven't altered the code yet to show dates, but all are this week).

Just because there's a difference doesn't mean TiVo is wrong!

Wed E4P1 03:40 
TiVo: The Bronx Bunny Show
Digiguide: Daisy Daisy
Wed E4P1 04:10 
TiVo: Daisy Daisy
Digiguide: The Bronx Bunny Show

Thu E4P1 01:30 
TiVo: Hollyoaks
Digiguide: The Salon

Sat E4P1 16:00 
TiVo: Hollyoaks Omnibus
Digiguide: The Salon: Reappointment

Tue PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Tue PARCOM2 22:05 
TiVo: Frasier
Digiguide: Live at Jongleurs

Wed PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Thu PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Fri PARCOM2 01:30 
TiVo: Becker
Digiguide: Bill Plympton's Shorts

Fri PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Wed SKYM9 20:00 
TiVo: Children of a Lesser God
Digiguide: Bend It Like Beckham

Wed SKYM9 22:00 
TiVo: Bend It Like Beckham
Digiguide: Children of A Lesser God

Sat SKYM9 00:00 
TiVo: Bridget Jones's Diary
Digiguide: Blow Dry

Tue ITV1WE 17:30 
TiVo: I Want That House
Digiguide: The Christmas Show

Wed ITV1WE 00:50 
TiVo: Running the Gauntlet
Digiguide: Great Escapes

Wed ITV1WE 01:20 
TiVo: Running the Gauntlet
Digiguide: Great Escapes

Wed ITV1WE 23:30 
TiVo: Great Escapes
Digiguide: Running the Gauntlet

Fri SKYSP1 03:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: The Rugby Club

Tue EURGB 10:00 
TiVo: WATTS
Digiguide: Bobsleigh

Tue EURGB 10:30 
TiVo: Euro 2004 Football
Digiguide: Skeleton

Wed EURGB 00:15 
TiVo: Boxing
Digiguide: Rally

Thu EURGB 15:30 
TiVo: Badminton
Digiguide: Biathlon

Thu EURGB 18:30 
TiVo: Biathlon
Digiguide: Football - UEFA Champions League

Fri EURGB 15:30 
TiVo: Badminton
Digiguide: Biathlon

Fri EURGB 19:30 
TiVo: Fitness
Digiguide: Alpine Skiing

Fri EURGB 20:30 
TiVo: World's Strongest Man Competition
Digiguide: Fitness

Fri EURGB 21:30 
TiVo: British Eurosportnews Report
Digiguide: Strongest Man

Fri EURGB 21:45 
TiVo: Youth World Cup Today
Digiguide: British Eurosport News Report

Fri EURGB 23:45 
TiVo: Endurance Racing
Digiguide: Drive

Tue SKYSP2 03:30 
TiVo: World Football Show
Digiguide: Test Cricket

Tue SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Kiteboarding

Thu SKYSP3 02:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: European Seniors Tour Golf

Thu SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Thai Boxing

Fri SKYSP3 02:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Thai Boxing

Fri SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Thai Boxing

Fri SKYSP3 11:30 
TiVo: Freeze Sports
Digiguide: Aerobics: Oz Style

Wed BBC3 21:30 
TiVo: Absolutely Fabulous
Digiguide: Little Britain

Tue UKHRZ 23:00 
TiVo: The 11th Hour
Digiguide: Sins of the Flesh: The Secret History of Porn and Crime

Wed UKHRZ 23:00 
TiVo: The 11th Hour
Digiguide: Sins of the Flesh: The Secret History of Porn and Crime

Thu UKHRZ 23:00 
TiVo: The 11th Hour
Digiguide: Orgy

Wed E4 03:10 
TiVo: Daisy Daisy
Digiguide: The Bronx Bunny Show

Thu E4 00:30 
TiVo: Hollyoaks
Digiguide: The Salon

Sat E4 15:00 
TiVo: Hollyoaks Omnibus
Digiguide: The Salon: Reappointment

Tue SKYONE 20:30 
TiVo: The Simpsons
Digiguide: Futurama

Wed SKYONE 20:00 
TiVo: Kirsty's Home Videos
Digiguide: The Simpsons

Wed SKYONE 21:00 
TiVo: Temptation Island
Digiguide: Kirsty's Home Videos

Wed SKYONE 22:00 
TiVo: Celebrity Boot Camp
Digiguide: Road Wars

Tue PARCOM 22:00 
TiVo: The Frank Skinner Show
Digiguide: Time Gentlemen Please

Tue PARCOM 22:35 
TiVo: Saturday Night Live
Digiguide: Drop The Dead Donkey

Wed PARCOM 22:00 
TiVo: The Frank Skinner Show
Digiguide: Time Gentlemen Please

Wed PARCOM 22:35 
TiVo: Saturday Night Live
Digiguide: Drop The Dead Donkey

Thu PARCOM 22:35 
TiVo: Saturday Night Live
Digiguide: Drop The Dead Donkey


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> Tue UKHRZ 23:00
> TiVo: The 11th Hour
> Digiguide: Sins of the Flesh: The Secret History of Porn and Crime
> 
> Wed UKHRZ 23:00
> TiVo: The 11th Hour
> Digiguide: Sins of the Flesh: The Secret History of Porn and Crime
> 
> Thu UKHRZ 23:00
> TiVo: The 11th Hour
> Digiguide: Orgy
> *


I can't say for sure whether these are genuine differences or not but UK Horizons seem to have a general title of "The 11th Hour" for programs that are on at 23:00 regardless of what they are. Seems stupid to me but that's what they do


----------



## Ollie

It's worse than that - the schedule sometimes has a 3-minute programme called "The 11th Hour" at 11pm, followed at 11:03pm by the actual programme which begins at 11pm. Utterly idiotic.


----------



## Gavin

As in my other thread the Sky one listings are hopeless at the moment. I noticied it as It was trying to record temptation island, but Big was on, Sky are trailering another film this sunday coming but Tivo thinks it's temptation island at 9pm. 

Can Jimm99 explin why this is, bad data from Sky or a gremlin somewhere?


----------



## cwaring

Sky changing their mind, I would guess. It happens


----------



## AMc

In the past but
"100 Greatest Sexy Moments"
Saturday 29 November 9pm
Channel 4

This programme ran 30 minutes longer than Tivo/tribute had it listed and so I missed the top 9 
Listings in The Guardian Guide were correct.
If anyone else missed it the results are here
http://www.channel4.com/film/newsfeatures/microsites/S/sexy/results_10-1_1.html


----------



## bobnick

Had the same problem as I was wanting Sex and The City which was on after the programme. Digiguide was correct.
If you'd said earlier I'd have sent you my unwanted half hour!


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Sky changing their mind, I would guess. It happens  *


I accept that, but Some places (digiguide) seem to have know about the change, and some didn't.

What started this was Big on at 9pm Sunday 30th, instead of Temptation Island. Sky changed the schedules and my tivo only got the change after it sialed in saturday night so it didn't know the difference. I accept Tivo cannot cope with last minute changes, but now however it's still showing as on on the 7th (this sunday), Sky's web site says it's Kirsty's Home Videos,

Digiguide doesn't list it as on Sunday ( I don't subscribe to it and thats on a program search so it might have missed it, but probably not as the rest seem to match OK) saying it's Kirsty's Home video's too. I cannot check NTL as the online EPG checker is not working and Tivo is taping End of Days

Now Either Sky is having a laugh and cannot decide what to show, or as seems to be the case the updates are not getting to Tribune.

Can Jim99 shed any light on this, and if Updates are not right for Sky Can Sanderton tell us which ones.


----------



## sanderton

Channel: E4
Progamme: The West Wing
Times/dates: various

The OAD of WW is set to what looks like the US OAD, so First Run SPs don't work.


----------



## Azrikam

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name & Callsign: FriendlyTV
Channel Number: 268
Programme Name: Various
Time/Date of airing: 7:00-8:00 and 19:00-20:00 weekdays.

This is more of a "heads-up" for TiVo owners who are wrestling fans, but *The Wrestling Channel* is testing on FriendlyTV at 7 AM and 7 PM weekdays in anticipation for a March launch. This test is only running for the month of December, so I doubt it'll show up in the TiVo guide data.

Schedule Here


----------



## groovyclam

Channel: E4 and E4+1
Progamme: The Bronx Bunny Show
Times/dates: 3rd Dec

Last night had incorrect listings for The Bronx Bunny Show on E4 and E4+1, instead "Daisy Daisy" was shown - please check and correct E4 and E4+1 listings as a matter of urgency.


----------



## groovyclam

Channel: E4 and E4+1
Date: Saturday 6th Dec
Programme: Oz

Following on from above the Channel4 web-site and the Sky EPG show TWO episodes for Oz this coming Saturday on E4 and E4+1. 

TiVo and DigiGuide show only one episode but with the wrong episode details for the position in the season 6 we are at in the UK. The Channel4 web-site and the Sky EPG show the correct episode names for the current position in season 6. This, coupled with the fact we had 2 back to back episodes last saturday leads me to suspect that DigiGuide and Tribune are wrong and need to get correct E4 and E4+1 schedules A.S.A.P.

For the record, the Sky EPG has episode "Sonata de Oz" at 23:55 on Saturday the 6th followed at 00:55 by episode "A Failure to Communicate" that runs until 1:55 on E4.

The same schedule is repeated one hour later on E4+1


----------



## sanderton

Differences of opinion between TiVo and Digiguide for next week:

Mon PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest
Mon PARCOM2 17:00 
TiVo: Ellen
Digiguide: Mad About You

Tue PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Wed PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Thu PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Fri PARCOM2 01:30 
TiVo: Becker
Digiguide: Bill Plympton's Shorts

Fri PARCOM2 13:30 
TiVo: To Be Announced
Digiguide: Robin's Nest

Mon DISCOV 07:00 
TiVo: Coltrane's Planes and Automobiles
Digiguide: Diggers, Tractors and Trucks

Mon DISCOV 09:00 
TiVo: Copter Warfare
Digiguide: Wings

Mon DISCOV 11:00 
TiVo: American Chopper
Digiguide: Daytona Bike Week

Tue DISCOV 07:00 
TiVo: Classic Plant
Digiguide: Diggers, Tractors and Trucks

Wed DISCOV 07:00 
TiVo: Classic Plant
Digiguide: Diggers, Tractors and Trucks

Wed DISCOV 16:00 
TiVo: Weapons of War
Digiguide: Extreme Machines

Wed DISCOV 20:00 
TiVo: Fallen God
Digiguide: Fall of a Tsar

Mon EURGB 00:30 
TiVo: WATTS
Digiguide: Ski Jumping

Mon EURGB 01:00 
TiVo: British Eurosportnews Report
Digiguide: Ski Jumping

Wed EURGB 00:15 
TiVo: Rally Raid
Digiguide: Adventure

Tue SKYSP2 02:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: International Bowls

Mon SKYSP3 04:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: European Rugby Special - Weekend Review

Mon CBEEB 15:40 
TiVo: Fimbles
Digiguide: Tweenies

Tue CBEEB 15:40 
TiVo: Fimbles
Digiguide: Tweenies

Wed CBEEB 15:40 
TiVo: Fimbles
Digiguide: Tweenies

Thu CBEEB 15:40 
TiVo: Fimbles
Digiguide: Tweenies

Fri CBEEB 15:40 
TiVo: Fimbles
Digiguide: Tweenies

Mon PARCOM 00:40 
TiVo: Monty Python's Flying Circus
Digiguide: Live at Jongleurs

Mon PARCOM 01:15 
TiVo: Caroline in the City
Digiguide: Monty Python's Flying Circus

Tue PARCOM 01:15 
TiVo: Bill Plympton's Shorts
Digiguide: Married With Children

Tue LIVING 22:00 
TiVo: Jane Goldman Investigates
Digiguide: Talking to the Dead

Fri NATGEO 21:00 
TiVo: Nova
Digiguide: Battle of X-Planes

Mon ADVONE 12:00 
TiVo: Lost Worlds
Digiguide: The Story of Archaeology

Mon ADVONE 16:00 
TiVo: Lost Worlds
Digiguide: The Story of Archaeology

Tue SKYCN2 01:25 
TiVo: Portrait of a Mobster
Digiguide: The Changeling

Wed SKYCN2 05:10 
TiVo: Baby, the Rain Must Fall
Digiguide: Dante's Inferno

Wed SKYCN2 22:45 
TiVo: A Streetcar Named Desire
Digiguide: Moscow on The Hudson

Thu SKYM4 11:20 
TiVo: Bonus: Family Crackers
Digiguide: Secrets of The Bermuda Triangle

Wed SKYM8 03:45 
TiVo: Movie
Digiguide: Robocop: Crash and Burn

Fri SKYM7 04:20 
TiVo: Prince Charming
Digiguide: Sinbad: Beyond The Veil Of Mists

Wed DCI 11:00 
TiVo: Great Books
Digiguide: Malcolm X

Wed DCI 17:00 
TiVo: Great Books
Digiguide: Malcolm X

Thu DCI 01:00 
TiVo: Great Books
Digiguide: Malcolm X

Wed DTRAV 21:00 
TiVo: Ellen Macarthur
Digiguide: America's Favourite Haunted Places

Mon DWINGS 00:00 
TiVo: John Nichol Flies
Digiguide: Planes That Never Flew

Thu DHEALTH 22:00 
TiVo: A Trash Can of Skin
Digiguide: Made For Each Other

Mon HISTY1 18:00 
TiVo: History Undercover
Digiguide: Bataan Death March

Thu DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Fri MOTORS 05:30 
TiVo: Trefle Lozerien
Digiguide: Nations Cup

Mon UKGLD1 07:00 
TiVo: Eldorado
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 07:40 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 08:10 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 08:45 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 09:20 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 10:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 11:00 
TiVo: Lovejoy
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 12:00 
TiVo: Monarch of the Glen
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 13:00 
TiVo: All Creatures Great & Small
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 14:00 
TiVo: The Weakest Link
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 15:00 
TiVo: Goodnight Sweetheart
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 15:40 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 16:20 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon UKGLD1 17:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 07:00 
TiVo: Eldorado
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 07:40 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 08:10 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 08:45 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 09:20 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 10:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 11:00 
TiVo: Lovejoy
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 12:00 
TiVo: Monarch of the Glen
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 13:00 
TiVo: All Creatures Great & Small
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 14:00 
TiVo: The Weakest Link
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 15:00 
TiVo: Goodnight Sweetheart
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 15:40 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 16:20 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Tue UKGLD1 17:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 07:00 
TiVo: Eldorado
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 07:40 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 08:10 
TiVo: Neighbours
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 08:45 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 09:20 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 10:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 11:00 
TiVo: Lovejoy
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 12:00 
TiVo: Monarch of the Glen
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 13:00 
TiVo: All Creatures Great & Small
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 14:00 
TiVo: The Weakest Link
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 15:00 
TiVo: Goodnight Sweetheart
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 15:40 
TiVo: EastEnders
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 16:20 
TiVo: Doctors
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Wed UKGLD1 17:00 
TiVo: The Bill
Digiguide: Quantum Leap

Mon REALITY 21:00 
TiVo: Impact TV
Digiguide: Rescue 911

Tue UKHSTY 14:00 
TiVo: Liberty! The American Revolution
Digiguide: Ancient Apocalypse

Thu UKHSTY 10:00 
TiVo: What the Romans Did for Us
Digiguide: Great Historical Britons

Thu UKHSTY 16:00 
TiVo: What the Romans Did for Us
Digiguide: Great Historical Britons

Thu UKHSTY 22:00 
TiVo: What the Romans Did for Us
Digiguide: Great Historical Britons

Mon FTN 05:00 
TiVo: Get the Edge
Digiguide: Sheer Cover

Mon LIVING1 01:00 
TiVo: Wild Orchid 2: Two Shades of Blue
Digiguide: Cold Squad

Tue LIVING1 01:00 
TiVo: Unsolved Mysteries
Digiguide: Most Haunted

Tue LIVING1 01:30 
TiVo: Unsolved Mysteries
Digiguide: Most Haunted

Tue LIVING1 01:55 
TiVo: Montel Williams
Digiguide: Most Haunted

Tue LIVING1 23:00 
TiVo: Jane Goldman Investigates
Digiguide: Talking to the Dead

Wed LIVING1 01:00 
TiVo: Unsolved Mysteries
Digiguide: Most Haunted

Wed LIVING1 01:30 
TiVo: Unsolved Mysteries
Digiguide: Most Haunted

Wed LIVING1 01:55 
TiVo: Montel Williams
Digiguide: Most Haunted


Thu LIVING1 01:30 
TiVo: Unsolved Mysteries
Digiguide: Scream Team

Thu LIVING1 01:55 
TiVo: Montel Williams
Digiguide: Scream Team

Tue SKY1MIX 01:30 
TiVo: Sky One Mix Previews
Digiguide: Greece Uncovered

Tue SKY1MIX 22:00 
TiVo: Kirsty's Home Videos
Digiguide: Celebrity Boot Camp

Thu SKY1MIX 01:50 
TiVo: Sky One Mix Previews
Digiguide: Relic Hunter

Fri SKY1MIX 03:20 
TiVo: Sky One Mix Previews
Digiguide: Relic Hunter


----------



## SaintM

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> Postcode: SO23
> Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC3
> Programme Name: Monkey Dust
> Time/Date of airing: Various
> Problem encountered: As described above, all screenings of episodes are being recorded rather than just the one, meaning about 5 recordings of the same episode per week!


This is still not working correctly.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *This is still not working correctly. *


Similar story for most shows on BBC3. According to Tribune the BBC isn't giving them the information they need to distinguish between episodes.


----------



## rscott4563

Channel Name & Callsign: Toonami
Channel Number: 903
Television Provider: NTL Digital
Programme Name: Dragonball Z
Time/Date of airing: 9:00am till 3:00pm and various others

Tivo's guide data has been continually wrong this week for Dragonball Z on Toonami, last week it was on back to back from 9am till 3pm on I think Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. This week it was scheduled on Tivo to be on 9am till 3pm on Monday and Wednesday but it wasn't and wasn't sheduled as such on NTL's guide data, also it is incorrect at other times quite randomly as well.
My other problem is that a SP seems to be impossible as Tivo dosen't seem to be able to recognise the order of the episodes or when it has already recorded an episode.


----------



## aalanl

TV3 as received in (Northern) Ireland

- Postcode BT47
- Service Provider aerial/analogue broadcast
- Channel Name TV3 IRL
- Channel Number 29

- Problem encountered:

The listings for TV3 are all given in the generic form "TV3 Programming" in about 2 hour blocks. This channel carries lots of good programming and it would be nice to have its individual programmes listed as already is available with the other terrestrial RoI channels (RTE1, RTE2, TG4) that are receivable by many TiVO users in NI. Newspapers and listings magazines in NI and RoI all carry the usual advance listings for this channel, as for all the other UK and RoI channels, so I assume they should also be available to those who prepare the TiVo epg material. Thanks.


----------



## alanjrobertson

BBC1 Scotland this evening - Judge John Deed programme info wrong - was put as the same as last week and hence TiVo didn't record it under the 28 day rule - just realised at 10pm


----------



## scoopuk

I see the BBC7 listings, which should now be 24 hours/day from the 15th Dec, still have overnight "sign off" and "sign on" marks from the 21st onwards.

Full details here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/daylist.cgi?service_id=18112&DAY=Today


----------



## sanderton

My listings from the 16th have no sign off; I guess they'll get updated nearer the time.



> 00:00 Space Force UNKNOWN
> 00:30 Ladies of Letters Make Mincemeat UNKNOWN
> 00:45 The First Church of the New Millennium UNKNOWN
> 01:00 Little Women UNKNOWN
> 01:30 Peter Pan UNKNOWN
> 02:00 The Stone Diaries UNKNOWN
> 02:45 Nicholas Nickleby UNKNOWN
> 03:00 Four Joneses and a Jenkins UNKNOWN
> 03:30 Radio Active UNKNOWN
> 04:00 The Now Show UNKNOWN
> 04:30 Steven Appleby's Normal Life UNKNOWN
> 04:45 Stand-Up Great Britain UNKNOWN
> 05:30 I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue UNKNOWN
> 06:00 The Goon Show Operation Christmas Duff
> 06:30 Dad's Army The Royal Train
> 07:00 The Little Toe Radio Show UNKNOWN
> 08:00 The Hole in the Wall Gang UNKNOWN
> 08:30 On the Hour UNKNOWN
> 09:00 Ladies of Letters Make Mincemeat UNKNOWN
> 09:15 The First Church of the New Millennium UNKNOWN
> 09:30 King Street Junior UNKNOWN
> 10:00 Little Women UNKNOWN
> 10:30 Peter Pan UNKNOWN
> 11:00 The Stone Diaries UNKNOWN
> 11:45 Nicholas Nickleby UNKNOWN
> 12:00 The News Quiz UNKNOWN
> 12:30 Hancock's Half Hour UNKNOWN
> 13:00 Before the Party UNKNOWN
> 13:30 Paul Temple and the Conrad Case UNKNOWN
> 14:00 A Look Back at the Nineties UNKNOWN
> 14:30 Steptoe and Son Crossed Swords
> 15:00 The Little Toe Radio Show UNKNOWN
> 16:00 The Big Toe Radio Show UNKNOWN
> 18:00 Space Force UNKNOWN
> 18:30 Ladies of Letters Make Mincemeat UNKNOWN
> 18:45 The First Church of the New Millennium UNKNOWN
> 19:00 The News Quiz UNKNOWN
> 19:30 Hancock's Half Hour UNKNOWN
> 20:00 Before the Party UNKNOWN
> 20:30 Paul Temple and the Conrad Case UNKNOWN
> 21:00 A Look Back at the Nineties UNKNOWN
> 21:30 Steptoe and Son Crossed Swords
> 22:00 On the Hour UNKNOWN
> 22:30 The Hole in the Wall Gang UNKNOWN
> 23:00 Steven Appleby's Normal Life UNKNOWN
> 23:15 Stand-Up Great Britain UNKNOWN


----------



## scoopuk

Yep those are the same as mine - but from the 21st they revert back to overnight sign off sign ons.


----------



## Fatbloke

Not an error - more of a heads up.

If anyone has Film 2003 on season pass, check your listings since the LOTR episode tomorrow has a changed title 'Return of the king Special'. It's also on a lot later than normal. My Season pass missed this, so I needed to pick it up from the channel listing instead.


----------



## Toothy

A SP for *5thGear* on CH5 does not catch *The Best Of 5th Gear*, which is broadcast Mon 22/12 8:00pm.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Fatbloke _
> *Not an error - more of a heads up.
> 
> If anyone has Film 2003 on season pass, check your listings since the LOTR episode tomorrow has a changed title 'Return of the king Special'. It's also on a lot later than normal. My Season pass missed this, so I needed to pick it up from the channel listing instead. *


Thanks for that, I would have missed it. I can't find the Saturday repeat though, it seems to have gone this week :-(

Here's another one:

Scrapheap Challenge Christmas Special
C4, Sun 21st Dec 17:15

This will not be picked up by the "Scrapheap Challenge" SP.

(I thought we had a thread set up for posting these alerts, but can't find it?)


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Here's another one:
> 
> Scrapheap Challenge Christmas Special
> C4, Sun 21st Dec 17:15
> 
> This will not be picked up by the "Scrapheap Challenge" SP.
> *


Thanks for pointing that one out I would have been gutted to miss it


----------



## Crispin

Far too late to do anything about it for tonight, but the BBC1 schedule has changed for tonight due to late changes yesterday:

8pm - 9pm: DIY SOS
9pm - 10pm: Crimewatch


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, UKG2
Channel Number: 102, 111
Programme Name: *Room 101*
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

This has been split into two Season Passes; it should be one. They are the same show.

The original Season Pass currently contains:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
(no title)	Mon 15th Dec 2003 *	BBC2	Sat 20th Dec	23:35	EP5019060014
(no title)	Wed 24th Dec 2003 *	BBC2	Wed 24th Dec	23:40	EP5019060015
"Bruce Forsyth"	Thu 1st Jan 2004 *	BBC2	Thu 1st Jan	21:00	EP5019060016
(no title)	Mon 11th Aug 2003	BBC2	Fri 2nd Jan	23:00	EP5019060006
* = "First Run"

The new rogue SP currently contains:


Code:


Episode			Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Fri 19th Dec	21:00	EP3261410013
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Fri 19th Dec	21:40	EP3261410015
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Sat 20th Dec	00:10	EP3261410013
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Sat 20th Dec	00:50	EP3261410015
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Sat 20th Dec	03:10	EP3261410013
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	UKG2	Sat 20th Dec	03:50	EP3261410015
"Jonathan Ross"		Mon 28th Jul 2003	BBC2	Thu 25th Dec	23:20	EP3261410004
(no title)		Wed 6th Aug 2003	BBC2	Fri 26th Dec	22:50	EP3261410023
"Bill Bailey"		Thu 17th Apr 2003	BBC2	Sat 27th Dec	23:40	EP3261410006
(no title)		Mon 11th Mar 2002	BBC2	Sun 28th Dec	23:00	EP3261410013
(no title)		Sun 23rd Jun 2002	BBC2	Mon 29th Dec	23:30	EP3261410021
(no title)		Tue 7th	Jan 2003	BBC2	Tue 30th Dec	23:55	EP3261410012
"Will Self"		Fri 2nd Jan 2004 *	BBC2	Fri 2nd Jan	00:10	EP3261410003
"Caroline Quentin"_	Sun 4th Jan 2004 **	UKGLD	Sun 4th Jan	23:00	EP3261410031
"Caroline Quentin"_	Sun 4th Jan 2004 **	UKGLD1	Mon 5th Jan	00:00	EP3261410031
* = "First Run"
** = marked as "First Run", but SHOULD NOT be!

Please can you remove the rogue SP and put the episodes back into the original Season Pass!

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC3
Channel Number: 102, 115
Programme Name: *Little Britain*
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

This has been split into two Season Passes; it should be one. They are the same show.

The original Season Pass currently contains:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 18th Dec	23:00	SH6250070000
"22 December"_	Mon 22nd Dec 2003	BBC2	Mon 22nd Dec	22:00	EP6250070004
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Wed 24th Dec	01:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Fri 26th Dec	00:20	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Fri 26th Dec	03:15	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Fri 26th Dec	23:35	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Sat 27th Dec	01:35	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Sat 27th Dec	03:05	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Sun 28th Dec	23:35	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Mon 29th Dec	03:35	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Wed 31st Dec	01:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Wed 31st Dec	03:30	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Wed 31st Dec	22:30	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	00:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	00:30	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	01:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	01:30	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	02:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	03:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	03:30	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Thu 1st Jan	23:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Fri 2nd Jan	01:00	SH6250070000
(info)	_	Thu 4th Dec 2003	BBC3	Fri 2nd Jan	03:30	SH6250070000
"2 January"_	Fri 2nd Jan 2004	BBC2	Fri 2nd Jan	22:30	EP6250070005
"5 January"_	Mon 5th Jan 2004	BBC2	Mon 5th Jan	22:00	EP6250070006

The new rogue SP currently contains:


Code:


Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Sun 21st Dec	00:10	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Sun 21st Dec	02:10	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Mon 22nd Dec	22:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 23rd Dec	01:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 23rd Dec	03:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 23rd Dec	22:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Wed 24th Dec	03:00	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Mon 29th Dec	22:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 30th Dec	01:00	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 30th Dec	03:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 30th Dec	22:30	SH5547110000

Please can you remove the rogue SP and put the episodes back into the original Season Pass!

Also, there are no Episode details for any of the BBC3 showings. Normally this is because the BBC don't provide the data - but they are providing it for BBC2, so they should be able to provide it for BBC3 as well. Please ask them again?


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: Sky One (SKYONE)
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: *Malcolm in the Middle*
Time/Date of airing: Sun 21st Dec 19:00

Tivo has this as a repeat of the old episode "Clip Show" from Series 3.

It should be "Clip Show #2", which is a new FIRST RUN (for UK) episode in the current new series 4 on Sundays on Sky One.

Warning: "First Run only" Season Passes will miss this episode!

(Digiguide wrongly also calls it "Clip Show", but correctly marks it as a New Episode.)


----------



## cwaring

Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel name/callsign: Channel 4/C4 
Channel Number: 104
Programme Name: Review of the Year
Time/Date of airing: Sun 28th Dec 13:25
Problem: Programme Description is wrong. 

I know it is because it is excatly the same as the "Review Of The Year" that was on BBC1 today @ 12:30pm! The "correct" description should be "A look back at some of the best moments from the past year on T4.", as givin in DigiGuide


----------



## cwaring

Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel name/callsign: LivingTV (LIVING)
Channel Number: 129
Programme Name: Charmed
Time/Date of airing: Sun 4th Jan, 2004 12:00 and 12:55
Problem: Wrong OAD

A FRO SP is picking up the above episodes as the OAD has been set to the date of broadcast and not the O(UK)AD which was sometime last year. The two episodes being shown are the last two from S5 "Oh My Godess Pt1 & 2".


----------



## cwaring

Okay, this is a strange one, although it's much too late to do anything about it 

There's a feature-length "Diagnosis Murder" on BBC1 today at 1:00pm. However, SP or AWL for the show will not pick it up as it has been called "Diagnosis _OF_ Murder". However, this same 'error' is shown in DigiGuide too, so I'm wondering if the title is actually correct? 

The point about SPs and AWL still stands, though 

Addendum:
My printed TV mag has it as "Diagnosis Murder", though.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Okay, this is a strange one, although it's much too late to do anything about it
> 
> There's a feature-length "Diagnosis Murder" on BBC1 today at 1:00pm. However, SP or AWL for the show will not pick it up as it has been called "Diagnosis OF Murder". However, this same 'error' is shown in DigiGuide too, so I'm wondering if the title is actually correct?
> 
> The point about SPs and AWL still stands, though
> 
> Addendum:
> My printed TV mag has it as "Diagnosis Murder", though. *


Just seen the opening credits and it definitely says Diagnosis _OF_ Murder


----------



## Cams

Postcode EH47
Service Provider Freeview
Channel Name BBC2SCD
Channel Number 2
Programme Name Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Time/Date of airing 22December 2003 19:15
Problem encountered Not On schedule BBC2SCD schedule is in fact BBC2 for rest of UK


----------



## Cams

I know I've posted in the wrong place

MOD EDIT: merged with correct thread


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview
Ch4 Channel 4
Monday 22 Dec 7.30 pm
Galileo's Daughter

Just noticed this is classified as "Chat show" - Don't know what my recording this is going to do to future suggestions!


----------



## cwaring

Certainly in England, "Buffy" finished last Thursday; Wednesday in Scotland.


----------



## warwick

I'm an AB postcode, but tivoweb for BBC2SCD on my freeview Tivo lists the following for 22/12 evening:

6:00 pm Never So Few Never So Few 
8:00 pm University Challenge UNKNOWN 
8:30 pm The Good Life Silly, but It's Fun 
9:00 pm Dead Ringers Christmas Special 
9:30 pm The Kumars at No. 42 UNKNOWN 
10:00 pm Little Britain 22 December 
10:30 pm Newsnight UNKNOWN 
11:20 pm The British Seaside The British Seaside 

My sky tivo reports exactly the same schedule.

I can only suggest forcing a daily call after which I believe tivo rebuilds it's guide data.


----------



## cwaring

Nice one, Tribune 

Please can you inform your suppliers that _all_ showings of "The One" currently scheduled to air on the Sky Movies channels are not the Jet Li film, but another one with the same name.

Some airings have the correct info but some (like the one currently showing, see below) do not!

FILM: The One
Channel: Sky Movies 6 406
Date: Monday 22nd December 2003
Time: 13:50 to 15:25 (32 minutes left)
Duration: 1 hour and 35 minutes.
Romantic comedy about a daydreaming chef who longs to meet the 'perfect' girl - but when he thinks he has found her, he finds himself hired to cater at her wedding to an ice-hockey hunk. However, he refuses to abandon hope of winning her heart.
Director: Ron Lagomarsino
Starring: Richard Ruccolo, Meredith Monroe, Gabriel Hogan, Jenny Levine, Adam Cabral
(Subtitles, 2003, PG)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2003 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by warwick _
> *I'm an AB postcode, but tivoweb for BBC2SCD on my freeview Tivo lists the following for 22/12 evening:
> 
> 6:00 pm Never So Few Never So Few
> 8:00 pm University Challenge UNKNOWN
> 8:30 pm The Good Life Silly, but It's Fun
> 9:00 pm Dead Ringers Christmas Special
> 9:30 pm The Kumars at No. 42 UNKNOWN
> 10:00 pm Little Britain 22 December
> 10:30 pm Newsnight UNKNOWN
> 11:20 pm The British Seaside The British Seaside
> 
> My sky tivo reports exactly the same schedule.
> 
> I can only suggest forcing a daily call after which I believe tivo rebuilds it's guide data. *


 Just checked the schedules supplied for BBC2 Scotland and the analogue version has 'Buffy' listed at 7.15pm - but the digital version does not.

So it would seem that the BBC have not been too good with their data. Some listings have been provided with the wrong digital schedule.

Buffy is listed on BBC2SCO, but not BBC2SCD.


----------



## sanderton

Christmas inconsistencies between DigiGuide and Tivo:

Tue BBC2 23:20 
TiVo: Time Shift
Digiguide: Children's News

Tue DISCOV 04:00 
TiVo: Bilbo & Beyond
Digiguide: 21st Century War Machines

Fri SKYSP1 22:00 
TiVo: WWE Late Night Raw
Digiguide: World Darts Championship

Tue SKYSP2 02:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: International Bowls

Tue SKYSP2 19:00 
TiVo: Sports Unlimited
Digiguide: Pool

Tue SKYSP2 20:00 
TiVo: Andy Roddick Special
Digiguide: Tennis

Wed SKYSP2 00:00 
TiVo: Andy Roddick Special
Digiguide: Tennis

Wed SKYSP2 03:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Show Jumping

Wed SKYSP2 13:00 
TiVo: Equestrian
Digiguide: Grand Prix Sailing

Wed SKYSP2 14:00 
TiVo: Andy Roddick Special
Digiguide: Tennis

Thu SKYSP2 03:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Watersports World

Tue SKYSP3 03:30 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Gravity Games

Tue SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Northern Masters

Wed SKYSP3 05:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Northern Masters

Wed SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Sports Unlimited

Wed SKYSP3 09:30 
TiVo: Andy Roddick Special
Digiguide: Tennis

Thu SKYSP3 05:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Football: Midland Masters

Thu SKYSP3 06:00 
TiVo: What's On
Digiguide: Aerobics Oz Style

Thu BBC4 00:40 
TiVo: Profile
Digiguide: The Brief: Ian Duncan Smith

Fri UKSTY 11:30 
TiVo: House Invaders
Digiguide: Trading Up

Fri BBC1 01:05 
TiVo: Christmas Message
Digiguide: Where's the Brass?

Fri BBC1 01:05 
TiVo: Christmas Message
Digiguide: Where's the Brass?

Tue LIVING 23:00 
TiVo: Scream Team
Digiguide: Almost Famous

Thu FXKIDS 13:30 
TiVo: Goosebumps
Digiguide: Black Hole High

Sat BLOOMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Market Movers
Digiguide: World Financial Report

Sat BLOOMUK 05:30 
TiVo: City Diary
Digiguide: World Financial Report

Sat BLOOMUK 08:15 
TiVo: Bloomberg on Sport
Digiguide: Food for Thought

Sat BLOOMUK 10:45 
TiVo: Money, Media and More
Digiguide: Bloomberg Style

Sat BLOOMUK 11:45 
TiVo: Bloomberg on Sport
Digiguide: Food for Thought

Sat BLOOMUK 14:15 
TiVo: Money, Media and More
Digiguide: Bloomberg Style

Sat BLOOMUK 15:45 
TiVo: Bloomberg on Sport
Digiguide: Food for Thought

Sat BLOOMUK 16:15 
TiVo: Money, Media and More
Digiguide: Bloomberg Style

Sat BLOOMUK 19:45 
TiVo: Money, Media and More
Digiguide: Bloomberg Style

Sat BLOOMUK 20:45 
TiVo: Bloomberg on Sport
Digiguide: Food for Thought

Wed TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: The Secret Partner
Digiguide: Ringo and His Golden Pistol

Thu TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Spartan Gladiators
Digiguide: The Secret Partner

Fri TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Cairo
Digiguide: The Spartan Gladiators

Sat TCMUK 05:00 
TiVo: Green Dolphin Street
Digiguide: Cairo

Wed SKYM1 06:25 
TiVo: Barbie in the Nutcracker
Digiguide: It Runs in the Family

Tue DISC1 05:00 
TiVo: Bilbo & Beyond
Digiguide: 21st Century War Machines

Thu DISC1 08:30 
TiVo: He's Gotta Have It
Digiguide: Life on Mars With Alex James

Thu DISC1 18:00 
TiVo: He's Gotta Have It
Digiguide: Life on Mars With Alex James

Thu HISTY 23:00 
TiVo: History Undercover
Digiguide: Airship Disasters

Fri HISTY 16:00 
TiVo: History Undercover
Digiguide: Airship Disasters

Thu NATGEO 22:00 
TiVo: Nova
Digiguide: Mars

Tue CHALL 22:25 
TiVo: What's That All About?
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Wed CHALL 19:00 
TiVo: Incredible Edible Challenge
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Wed CHALL 22:25 
TiVo: What's That All About?
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Thu CHALL 19:00 
TiVo: Incredible Edible Challenge
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Thu CHALL 19:25 
TiVo: What's That All About?
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Fri CHALL 22:25 
TiVo: What's That All About?
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Sat CHALL 19:00 
TiVo: Incredible Edible Challenge
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Sat CHALL 22:25 
TiVo: What's That All About?
Digiguide: Kenji's Video Letter Home

Thu NICKJR 13:00 
TiVo: The Little Bear Movie
Digiguide: Dora the Explorer

Thu SKYM4 20:35 
TiVo: Sky Shorts
Digiguide: Standing Room Only

Thu SKYM3 00:25 
TiVo: Speaking of Sex
Digiguide: Stuart Little 2

Thu SKYM3 17:00 
TiVo: Bonus: Peter Pan
Digiguide: Movie News

Sat SKYM7 22:15 
TiVo: Bonus: Top Ten Winners Weekend
Digiguide: The Mean Machine

Thu FXKID1 14:30 
TiVo: Goosebumps
Digiguide: Black Hole High

Thu NATG1 23:00 
TiVo: Nova
Digiguide: Mars

Wed SKYSPX 00:00 
TiVo: Sailing
Digiguide: Fastrax

Tue DISSCI 01:00 
TiVo: Mend It Like Beckham
Digiguide: The Science of Christmas

Fri DISSCI 17:30 
TiVo: Discover Magazine
Digiguide: Wonders of Weather

Fri DISSCI 22:30 
TiVo: Discover Magazine
Digiguide: Wonders of Weather

Wed DTRAV 21:00 
TiVo: Ride the Wild Surf
Digiguide: America's Most Haunted Places

Wed DWINGS 22:00 
TiVo: Extreme Machines
Digiguide: Ultimate Space Machines

Thu DWINGS 01:00 
TiVo: Extreme Machines
Digiguide: Ultimate Space Machines

Sat DISNEY1 07:25 
TiVo: Timon & Pumbaa
Digiguide: 101 Dalmatians

Tue DISPLY 08:23 
TiVo: Music Time
Digiguide: Classic Toon

Tue DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Wed DISPLY 08:23 
TiVo: Music Time
Digiguide: Classic Toon

Wed DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Thu DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Thu DISPLY 14:53 
TiVo: Music Time
Digiguide: Classic Toon

Thu DISPLY 16:28 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Fri DISPLY 08:23 
TiVo: Music Time
Digiguide: Classic Toon

Fri DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper

Sat DISPLY 08:23 
TiVo: Music Time
Digiguide: Classic Toon

Sat DISPLY 09:58 
TiVo: Story Garden
Digiguide: Jasper


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> Christmas inconsistencies between DigiGuide and Tivo:
> 
> Tue BBC2 23:20
> TiVo: Time Shift
> Digiguide: Children's News


*It's the same programme - Time Shift: Children's News*



> Fri SKYSP1 22:00
> TiVo: WWE Late Night Raw
> Digiguide: World Darts Championship


*WWE Late Night Raw is on at 22:00 on SKYSP2 according to Digiguide and at 21:00 on SKYSPX according to Sky's EPG. So who knows? *


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Christmas inconsistencies between DigiGuide and Tivo:
> Tue BBC2 23:20
> TiVo: Time Shift
> Digiguide: Children's News
> *


* 



Originally posted by ozsat 
It's the same programme - Time Shift: Children's News

Click to expand...

Indeed it is. In fact, according to my "TV Choice" printed listings guide, there are two programmes from 2330-0035, both under the programme name "Time Shift".

DOCUMENTARY: Children's News
Channel: BBC 2 North 102
Date: Tuesday 23rd December 2003
Time: 23:20 to 00:05 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 45 minutes.
A look at the history of children's TV news, from the early newsreels of the 1950s to the hard-hitting programmes of today. Contributors include John Craven, Jon Snow and Liza Mzimba.
(Subtitles)

then

DOCUMENTARY: Heath Robinson: Suburban Subversive
Channel: BBC 2 North 102
Date: Wednesday 24th December 2003
Time: 00:05 to 00:35 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Michael Rosen investigates the quietly subversive world of cartoonist William Heath Robinson, whose crazy contraptions send up the 20th century's blind faith in machines and technology. From his extraordinary cartoons of World War One which expose the absurdity of the technology of war to his mocking illustrations of middle class life-style and etiquette, Rosen reveals Heath Robinson as a suburban visionary.
(Subtitles)*


----------



## cwaring

Can someone please confirm this is correct. From Sat 3/1/04 I have data for all channels except ITV1 (103 on TW Cable). Just seems a little odd. Should that appear this weekend?


----------



## b166er

I understand that in a lot of situations Tribune can't get more info out of the broadcasters, so this can result in generically marked episodes because they have no idea what episode it is. The following is unacceptable though.

I woke up this morning to find that TiVo had recorded an episode of a show for me from E4 (Sky 205), then an hour later it recorded the very same episode from E4+1 (Sky 206). Even without any information at all from the broadcaster surely they realize when producing the listings that everything on the +1 marked channels is the same as it's sister channel but shifted by an hour.

I would have thought that if you have the program's specific information, then mark it in the description and TiVo will not have done what I described above. If however you have no information, then mark the E4 episode generically, and then mark the E4+1 show one hour later as being first broadcast one hour earlier on the other channel. Is this logical? They'd only do it when they have no other information about the episode.


----------



## SteveA

Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 4, 104 etc
Television Provider: All
Programme Name: Rather Good Videos
Time: Usually Wednesdays, various times between 11pm and 4pm

As far as I can tell, every time this show is shown, its new. However, TiVo Guide Data just treats them as repeats, so will only record one a month if left unattended!


----------



## kitschcamp

Channel Name: Eurosport
Channel Number: 412
Provider: Sky
Programme Name(s): 
World Rally Championship Raid
World Rally Championship
Dates: From 1st January, daily for three weeks.

The Paris Dakar Rally is being lumped into two difference series (the latter is especially inappropriate) and with two different episode titles "Dakar Rally" and "2004 Dakar Rally".

Can they put into one or the other (or even better a new series as it is on every year) with just one title, please?


----------



## Richardr

Postcode AL3
BBC1LDN

Outtake TV (7:30 tonight) isn't going to record as TIVO thinks it is a repeat of yesterday's Weakest Link blooper show.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Richardr _
> *Postcode AL3
> BBC1LDN
> 
> Outtake TV (7:30 tonight) isn't going to record as TIVO thinks it is a repeat of yesterday's Weakest Link blooper show. *


 It didn't record on my Sky+ either - as the BBC N&N triggers were stuck - which seems happens quite often during the evenings.

Anyway - it was a repeat of all the bloopers you see on BBC shows - just a different presenter.


----------



## tivodavo

Postcode CH44

Morcambe and Wise CH5 listed as 2030 - 2130 and was actually 2100 - 2200


----------



## Toothy

Not really sure if here is the best place for this...or the channel errors thread. 

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: MTV Dance

Channel Number: 444

Programme Name: All

Time/Date Of Airing: Anytime

Problem: It`s impossible to record this channel via the remote *Record* button. TiVo tries and does record Channel 440 instead. See pic. It is MTV Dance I`m viewing, see channel ID on top left of picture.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *
> Problem: It`s impossible to record this channel via the remote Record button. TiVo tries and does record Channel 440 instead. See pic. It is MTV Dance I`m viewing, see channel ID on top left of picture.*


* It seems like a problem with your TiVo setup - I can not reproduce the problem here (without messing about).

Ensure the 'Channels I Receive' has the correct details and does not have an old MTVDANCE selected on 440.

Your TiVo either thinks 440 is the default MTV Dance - or is already on 440 due to a mistype send of 440 comnig out as 444.*


----------



## threadkiller

not sure if this is premature or not, Digiguide lists The Handler starting on Sky1 Jan 24th 20:00, Tivo has this listed as being Kirsty's Home Video's


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *not sure if this is premature or not, Digiguide lists The Handler starting on Sky1 Jan 24th 20:00, Tivo has this listed as being Kirsty's Home Video's *


 I would like to know how you have managed to get TiVo to show you the schedules for Jan 24th - today being 28th Dec and you only having 21 days max. listings.


----------



## threadkiller

I used the digiguide module for inserting recordings, set a season pass for Jake 2.0 on the 14th, and when trying to do The Handler, it came up with a conflict for Kirsty's home vids.

Did a search on Kirsty from Tivoweb & it listed it as an episode on the 24th.

I'll post some screen shots when I get home.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *I used the digiguide module for inserting recordings, set a season pass for Jake 2.0 on the 14th, and when trying to do The Handler, it came up with a conflict for Kirsty's home vids.
> 
> Did a search on Kirsty from Tivoweb & it listed it as an episode on the 24th.
> 
> I'll post some screen shots when I get home. *


 Sounds like a bug (or feature) of the module - as TiVo has not yet provided the listings that far ahead.

Perhaps the module assumes a previous week's schedule until the correct version is available.


----------



## pahunt

Obviously this change was far too late for Tribune to have done anything about it but BBC2 are showing Room 101 with Bob Monkhouse tonight at 11.30pm.


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Sounds like a bug (or feature) of the module - as TiVo has not yet provided the listings that far ahead.
> 
> Perhaps the module assumes a previous week's schedule until the correct version is available. *


 you were right. A search through the TIVO listings stops at the 17th,

however looking at the 14th, the listings for Sky1 look correct, except for 20:00 which again shows Kirsty, when according to Sky mag, should be the first episode of Jake 2.0.

Being extremely new to this, is this too soon for the listings to be correct? am I jumping the gun?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *you were right. A search through the TIVO listings stops at the 17th,
> 
> however looking at the 14th, the listings for Sky1 look correct, except for 20:00 which again shows Kirsty, when according to Sky mag, should be the first episode of Jake 2.0.
> 
> Being extremely new to this, is this too soon for the listings to be correct? am I jumping the gun? *


 The original listings from Sky have Jake 2.0 on 14th January - I don't have time to wade through their amendments anymore.

It may have been replaced - but if it had then Digiguide would normally be correct. I guess it is most likely an error at Tribune.

However, Digiguide still has "TBA" at 9pm - and this was updated by Sky to 'Sister Act 2' a long time ago.

So I would say it is too early to accept either a reliable.


----------



## threadkiller

Cheers Ozsat, They say patience is a virtue, & I have no virtues


----------



## cwaring

For anyone who wondered what happened to the above show that was supposed to be on today, I have just received the following reply from the someone at channel. Quoted verbatim:



> The Hollywood Machine is scheduled for and will transmit on UK Horizons
> at the following dates/times:
> 
> Ep 1: 02/01/04 @ 1900
> Ep 2: 01/01/04 @ 1230
> Ep 3 02/01/04 @ 1230
> 
> If you wish to watch these programmes on Horizons Plus 1 they will be at
> 2000, 1330, 1330 each day.
> 
> Episode 1 was due to go out today at 1230 (UK Horizons) but we had some
> compliance problems so regrettably the schuduler had to make some last
> minute changes yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Please accept our apologies and I hope it didn't inconvenience you too
> much. Enjoy the series tomorrow and Friday and Happy New Year.


----------



## pmk

Do not know if TiVo sorts this or not but Dawsons Creek new series is on FIVE not C4 on Sat 3rd 2004 at 13:55. My old SP still had C4 listed but it may still have recorded off FIVE.

Check out the New Series thread for more new programmes etc. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=81956

I still think this is one of the most useful threads and would be best in the main TiVo UK forum instead of hiding away in the UK Chit Chat forum where 99% of people never look and therefore making it impossible to keep up to date and useful.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

SPs are channel-specific and therefore a new one will be required for DC on Five.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Do not know if TiVo sorts this or not but Dawsons Creek new series is on FIVE not C4 on Sat 3rd 2004 at 13:55. My old SP still had C4 listed but it may still have recorded off FIVE.*


This is why I prefer wishlists to season passes as then it doesn't matter if the program moves channel.


----------



## Toothy

I think I`ve figured this out, as I`ve been able to reproduce this bug several times. 

Channel surfing with TiVo is too slow (selecting Live TV Guide to select the next channel), so I press AUX and select channels with the Sky remote.

When I find a music channel say, I want to record, I press Record on the Tivo remote, TiVo changes channels to the new channel...but the Onscreen banner is the original channel I started from...say six channels back.

So the recording is from the correct channel but the listings/episode details in Now Playing are all wrong.

To correct this, I have to input the channel number manually, effectively changing the channel twice.

OzSat: due to a misskey - it says I've edited this post - but it should still be the same - sorry


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _


*I think I`ve figured this out, as I`ve been able to reproduce this bug several times. *
Sorry Toothy, but that is _not_ a bug. That is User Error. Tivo canot be held responsible if you change the channel using your Sky remote and not Tivo's own. Use it as it was intended and it will work fine 

*Channel surfing with TiVo is too slow (selecting Live TV Guide to select the next channel), so I press AUX and select channels with the Sky remote.*
You shouldn't be doing it that way.

*When I find a music channel say, I want to record, I press Record on the Tivo remote, TiVo changes channels to the new channel...*
No it doesn't. It simply starts recording from the channel it last seletected; ie the one it _thinks_ it's on. How is it to know that you've changed the channel with your Sky RC?

*...but the Onscreen banner is the original channel I started from...say six channels back. *
Yes. This is correct. Tivo still thinks it's on the other channel and so displays the info for that channel.

*So the recording is from the correct channel but the listings/episode details in Now Playing are all wrong. *
Due to the fact that _you_ changed the channel with the Sky RC and not Tivo's!

*To correct this, I have to input the channel number manually, effectively changing the channel twice. *
Which you wouldn't have to do it you used Tivo correctly in the first place.

Next time you want to change the channel on Live TV, try putting in the channel number directly, then press [enter]. This will change the channel instantly.

Why are you still watching Live TV anyway?   

Edits for grammar and punctuation


----------



## yonderblue

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Channel Name: Eurosport
> Channel Number: 412
> Provider: Sky
> Programme Name(s):
> World Rally Championship Raid
> World Rally Championship
> Dates: From 1st January, daily for three weeks.
> 
> The Paris Dakar Rally is being lumped into two difference series (the latter is especially inappropriate) and with two different episode titles "Dakar Rally" and "2004 Dakar Rally".
> 
> Can they put into one or the other (or even better a new series as it is on every year) with just one title, please? *


Channel Name:Eurosport
Channel Number: 521
Provider: Telewest
Programme Name(s): World Rally Championship

It's not called World Rally Championship it should be either Dakar Rally or 2004 Dakar Rally.

And go for it Colin McRae


----------



## kitschcamp

Nah, I'm sticking with my usual charge - Jutta! Jutta! Jutta!


----------



## Azrikam

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Next time you want to change the channel on Live TV, try putting in the channel number directly, then press [enter]. This will change the channel instantly.*


Cheers, I didn't know about using Enter to speed up channel changing. (learn something new about TiVo every day)


----------



## cwaring

I only discovered it by accident myself


----------



## woody

an old one come back.

A SP set on 101 (BBC1) for eastenders as priority, a second SP set on 115 (BBC3) will also get recorded for all of next week.

I guess it also applies to freeview/cable users as well ask sky.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Why are you still watching Live TV anyway?
> 
> Edits for grammar and punctuation *


Picture Quality...the picture through TiVo is atrocious. 

EDIT: One question. 

Why is the *ToDo list* dynamic??

Sometimes I have 3 weeks worth of data, then a few minutes later...only a few days worth. Sometimes my lasped/no upcoming SP appears as *None Scheduled*, then sometimes they don`t appear at all.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Picture Quality...the picture through TiVo is atrocious.
> 
> EDIT: One question.
> 
> Why is the ToDo list dynamic??
> 
> Sometimes I have 3 weeks worth of data, then a few minutes later...only a few days worth. Sometimes my lasped/no upcoming SP appears as None Scheduled, then sometimes they don`t appear at all.
> 
> *


Atrocious is a tad strong, Toothy. Unless you have a very big TV you'd be hard pressed to tell you were watching a TiVo without A/B switching. And IIRC your original question was about surfing the music channels - hardly a high quality video source!

Re the To Do List rebuilding - short answer is "it isn't" - I've never seen the kind of behaviour you describe. You may have a hardware problem of some kind, with disk errors forcing rebuilds?

Some TiVo screens are limited to 200 entries, could that explain the "missing" blank SPs?


----------



## pahunt

I have seen the To Do list become very short on occasion and then sort itself out again half an hour later. I've always assumed it was because the daily call had just finished and the guide data was being re-indexed.


----------



## sjp

i get the "short to do list" glitch quite a lot... i'd figured i was beating the lists compilation (a db select???) when "fast page downing" to get to the bottom of the To Do List (something i do regularly to see if any SP's have died off, something that has, on occassion, uncovered listings errors). it usually returns to normal length if given a few seconds before hitting the page down button.

try it sometime, it happens more than you'd expect.

stuart, the anally retentive one who likes seeing the bottom of his TDL.


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, UKG2
Channel Number: 102, 111
Programme Name: *Room 101*
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

*
Previously reported 18th December, still not fixed 
*

This has been split into two Season Passes; it should be one. They are the same show.

The original Season Pass currently contains no episodes.

The new rogue SP currently contains:


Code:


Episode			Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"Caroline Quentin"_	Sun 4th Jan 2004 **	UKGLD	Sun 4th Jan	23:00	EP3261410031
"Caroline Quentin"_	Sun 4th Jan 2004 **	UKGLD1	Mon 5th Jan	00:00	EP3261410031

[plus many other episodes.]

* = "First Run"
** = marked as "First Run", but SHOULD NOT be!

Please can you remove the rogue SP and put the episodes back into the original Season Pass.

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC3
Channel Number: 102, 115
Programme Name: *Little Britain*
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

*
Previously reported 18th December, still not fixed 
*

This has been split into two Season Passes; it should be one. They are the same show.

The original Season Pass currently contains:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
"5 January"_	Mon 5th Jan 2004	BBC2	Mon 5th Jan	22:00	EP6250070006

[plus many other episodes.]

The new rogue SP currently contains:


Code:


Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Mon 5th Jan	22:30	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 6th Jan	01:15	SH5547110000
(info)	_	Thu 2nd Jan 2003	BBC3	Tue 13th Jan	01:25	SH5547110000

Please can you remove the rogue SP and put the episodes back into the original Season Pass.

Also, there are no Episode details for any of the BBC3 showings. Normally this is because the BBC don't provide the data - but they are providing it for BBC2, so they should be able to provide it for BBC3 as well. Please ask them again?

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC 3 (SKYONE), BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 115, 507
Programme Name: Liquid News
Time/Date of airing: various, see below

Yet another one! This has been split into two Season Passes, with a new rogue Season Pass called "Liquid News With Claudia and Paddy". This is wrong. The programme is called "Liquid News" and it's the same show; it should be put back into the original Season Pass please.

The original Season Pass currently only contains News 24 episodes - all the BBC3 episodes have been stripped out:


Code:


Episode	Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date	Time		IsEp	TmsId	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 4th Jan	06:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 4th Jan	21:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sat 10th Jan	06:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 11th Jan	06:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 11th Jan	21:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sat 17th Jan	06:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 18th Jan	06:30	False	SH3814460000	
(info)	Tue 30th May 2000	BBC24	Sun 18th Jan	21:30	False	SH3814460000

The new rogue SP currently contains:


Code:


Episode		Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId	
"5 January"	Mon 5th Jan 2004	BBC3	Mon 5th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460012	
"5 January"	Mon 5th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 6th Jan	00:15	True	EP6237460012	
"5 January"	Mon 5th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 6th Jan	03:15	True	EP6237460012	

"6 January"	Tue 6th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 6th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460013	
"6 January"	Tue 6th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 6th Jan	23:55	True	EP6237460013	
"6 January"	Tue 6th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 7th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460013	

"7 January"	Wed 7th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 7th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460014	
"7 January"	Wed 7th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 7th Jan	23:50	True	EP6237460014	
"7 January"	Wed 7th Jan 2004	BBC3	Thu 8th Jan	03:15	True	EP6237460014	

"8 January"	Thu 8th Jan 2004	BBC3	Thu 8th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460015	
"8 January"	Thu 8th Jan 2004	BBC3	Fri 9th Jan	00:00	True	EP6237460015	
"8 January"	Thu 8th Jan 2004	BBC3	Fri 9th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460015	

"12 January"	Mon 12th Jan 2004	BBC3	Mon 12th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460016	
"12 January"	Mon 12th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 13th Jan	00:00	True	EP6237460016	
"12 January"	Mon 12th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 13th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460016	

"13 January"	Tue 13th Jan 2004	BBC3	Tue 13th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460017	
"13 January"	Tue 13th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 14th Jan	00:00	True	EP6237460017	
"13 January"	Tue 13th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 14th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460017	

"14 January"	Wed 14th Jan 2004	BBC3	Wed 14th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460018	
"14 January"	Wed 14th Jan 2004	BBC3	Thu 15th Jan	00:00	True	EP6237460018	
"14 January"	Wed 14th Jan 2004	BBC3	Thu 15th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460018	

"15 January"	Thu 15th Jan 2004	BBC3	Thu 15th Jan	19:30	True	EP6237460019	
"15 January"	Thu 15th Jan 2004	BBC3	Fri 16th Jan	00:00	True	EP6237460019	
"15 January"	Thu 15th Jan 2004	BBC3	Fri 16th Jan	03:25	True	EP6237460019

The guide data is good, but it's all in the wrong series. Please can you remove the rogue SP and put the episodes back into the original Season Pass. Ta.


----------



## dazla

Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 4, 104 etc
Television Provider: All
Programme Name: The Salon
Time: Monday to Friday 7am and 6pm

From 12th Jan onwards, my Season Pass is showing the repeat episode as the 6pm show. This should be the 7am show (which is a repeat of the previous nights episode).

Dazla


----------



## alphabeta

Folks,

As per this thread here is a post to raise the problem of the category used for "Radio 4" programmes

- SL6 5DD
- Sky
- Radio 4
- Channel 854
- All programmes
- All times
- Problem: Wrong category

All Radio 4 programme listings currently show "Chat Show" as the category. Could the category either be set to match the programme content or set to some "unknown" default value.

For people (eg outside the UK) who are not familiar with Radio 4's output it in fact broadcasts a huge range of material including drama, comedy, news, game shows etc.


----------



## sanderton

Property People
BBC 2
Wed 7th
9pm

New series, but not set up as a series so can't set SP.


----------



## sanderton

Property People
BBC 2
Wed 7th
9pm

New series, but not set up as a series so can't set SP.


----------



## Azrikam

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but here's a partial list of channels with no guide data at all. Personally, I'd really like to see the foreign channels filled in, along with Classics TV.

Postcode: W10
Platform: Sky Digital

238 - BIGENT
247 - Classics TV
265 - Rapture
271 - AFCTV
277 - Nation 277
280 - OBE
283 - Game in TV
431 - iSports
634 - TV Shop
635 - Ideal World
636 - Price Drop TV
638 - Travel Deals
642 - Simply Entertainment
648 - Thomas Cook
651 - Auction World
663 - FActory Outlet 2
664 - JML Direct
666 - Auction World
667 - Goldshield Vitality
669 - Going Places
670 - Factory Outlet TV
695 - Create and Craft
696 - Exchange and Mart
807 - Muslim TV
824 - Abu Dhabi TV
827 - Asia TV
828 - Vectone Urdu
829 - SAB TV
830 - Record Internacional
831 - Vectone Hindi
832 - Vectone Tamil
833 - Vectone Bangla


----------



## bobnick

Do you think many people wish they could set up a season pass for JML Direct and price drop TV then?


----------



## RPG

Im not sure if its been covered, but one thing annoys me is a lack of Shedules for The Amp.

They have a 30min program on all about new music from XFM, and i usually always miss it  thats why i bought a tivo in the first place!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Azrikam _
> *Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but here's a partial list of channels with no guide data at all. Personally, I'd really like to see the foreign channels filled in, along with Classics TV.*


 TiVo provides schedules for most of the channels which can be bothered to provide up-to-date schedules on a regular basis.

It is a contractual agreement that channels provide Sky the EPG infomation - but some of the channels now don't even bother to provide Sky with updated data.

If the channels want their schedules provided - then they can release them through the usual companies who provide the listings to Tribune, Digiguide, etc.

As they don't - we must assume they do not want their schedules listed.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *If the channels want their schedules provided - then they can release them through the usual companies who provide the listings to Tribune, Digiguide, etc.
> 
> As they don't - we must assume they do not want their schedules listed. *


In other words, stopo blaming Tivo/Tribune


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It is a contractual agreement that channels provide Sky the EPG infomation - but some of the channels now don't even bother to provide Sky with updated data.
> *


I'd like to see these channels booted off the Sky EPG for every day they don't provide listings - or perhaps even just for the duration of each programme where the broadcast doesn't match the EPG! Perhaps that would be a first step to them waking up and smelling coffee.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I'd like to see these channels booted off the Sky EPG for every day they don't provide listings - or perhaps even just for the duration of each programme where the broadcast doesn't match the EPG! Perhaps that would be a first step to them waking up and smelling coffee. *


 I think some of them do not know what they are going to show in about 2-3 days time.

Sky have no control over who goes into the EPG - as long as the bills are paid.

Throwing such channels off will cause lost entries for BBC and (even more so) ITV - during times of late changes. ITV do not provide up-to-the-hour EPG info.


----------



## Fatbloke

I noticed that this evenings episode of 'Down To Earth' (BBC1) is not in my ToDo list, despite the season pass being set up.
I checked the upcoming episodes and it shows next week's ep. but no todays. Manual setup required folks.


> DRAMA: Down to Earth
> Channel: BBC 1
> Date: Sunday 4th January 2004
> Time: 20:00 to 21:00 (starting this evening)
> Duration: 1 hour.
> Still Waters.
> Bittersweet drama series following a family adjusting to rural life. Frankie accuses an inspector of racism when their organic certificate is knocked back. A car chase leads Matt to uncover the truth behind their mysterious B&B guest. Newly installed pub landlord, Tony Murphy, is in for the biggest shock of his life.
> Starring: Ian Kelsey, Angela Griffin, Ricky Tomlinson, Denise Welch, Inga Brooksby, Charlotte Redpath
> (New Series, Widescreen, Subtitles, 4 Star)


----------



## bignoise

Erm.. This is odd. For some reason a number of the BBC Radio listings for January 22nd contain programmes from Christmas and New Year's Eve. At first I thought Radio 2 were just being wacky and repeating their new year's show, but as I noticed this appearing more and more throughout the schedules (including the 'Loose Ends Christmas Special' apparently on Thursday 22nd Jan at 10am on Radio 4) I started to suspect that the TiVo data is not all that it should be..


----------



## Azrikam

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *If the channels want their schedules provided - then they can release them through the usual companies who provide the listings to Tribune, Digiguide, etc.*


I know TiVo owners aren't exactly a large percentage of the market, but when you consider how low the ratings for some of these channels are, you think they'd want every viewer they can get. Guess not.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bignoise _
> *Erm.. This is odd. For some reason a number of the BBC Radio listings for January 22nd contain programmes from Christmas and New Year's Eve. At first I thought Radio 2 were just being wacky and repeating their new year's show, but as I noticed this appearing more and more throughout the schedules (including the 'Loose Ends Christmas Special' apparently on Thursday 22nd Jan at 10am on Radio 4) I started to suspect that the TiVo data is not all that it should be.. *


 My guess is the database is defaulting to a previous week before the new data (which has only just been released) overwrites it.


----------



## cwaring

Not sure whether this is faulty data. Can someone else check it for me. I'll explain in a minute.


- Postcode: WF1
- Service Provider: Telewest
- Channel Name: E4
- Channel Number: 144
- Programme Name: ER
- Time/Date of airing: Thurs 15/1/04, 9:30pm & 10:30pm (2 eps)
- Problem encountered: Won't schedule to record

Now, in my case, this could be due to clashes as "Red Cap" and "Charmed" are both also on around that time. However, there is no entry in the "Recording History" for either episode. The OADs given are both 12/03 (7th & 14th to be exact) so this is probably the reason. (Is that the US or Irish OAD?)

Anyway, if someone (who is recording neither "Red Cap" or "Charmed") could just confirm this for me, thanks.


----------



## mrtickle

Those OADs mean that it isn't marked as a First Run - there are more than 30 days between the OAD and broadcast. If you have a FRO Season Pass, you won't get it scheduled and you won't get an entry in Recording History.


----------



## cwaring

Yep. That's what I thought. Hopefully Tribune can fix it before too long. I'll call them later today


----------



## Smid

Postcode: WV6
Service Provider: Telewest Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 132
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date of airing: 05 Jan 2003, scheduled: 10:00am real time: 1:30pm
Problem encountered: Tivo schedule not updated to new Paramount Comedy 
lineup. Seinfeld has moved from 10am to 1:30pm.


----------



## AENG

SG7
Freeview
Ch 10 BBC4
15 January 10:00 p.m.
The Alan Clark Diaries

This is not flagged to enable a series pass (it's the first of 6 episodes).


----------



## Adder

Postcode: GU2
Provifder: BSkyB UK
Channel: 416 MOTORS
Time: 6 Jan 2.30pm and various this month onwards
Name: Thoroughbred Grand Prix 2003

Genres listed are "Equestrian, Sports Event" should be "Motor Racing, Sports Event" this is a series about old Formula 1 cars not horses! Don't want to thumb it up as I am not a fan of horses, but I do like old F1 cars.


----------



## bobnick

That's great!

Perhaps whilst they're fixing that error, they can put some accurate OADs into Rail Cops on BBC1 - the series is being repeated at present, but even though Tribune had the data last year, they've given the episodes new OADs.


----------



## 10203

- Postcode: RH10
- Service Provider: Sky D
- Channel Name: BBC1
- Channel Number: 101
- Programme Name: "BBC News; Weather; Regional News"
- Time/Date of airing: Weekdays 13:00
- Problem encountered: A season pass for the 1 o'clock News has now started recording the 15:20 bulletin as well. Please can the 15:20 News be removed. Thanks.


----------



## steford

Postcode: W5
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date of airing: 05 Jan 2003, scheduled: 10:00am real time: 1:30pm
Problem encountered: Tivo schedule not updated to new Paramount Comedy lineup. Seinfeld has moved *again* from 10am to 1:30pm daily. Thank god for Paramount2 repeats.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by steford _
> *Problem encountered: Tivo schedule not updated to new Paramount Comedy lineup. Seinfeld has moved *again* from 10am to 1:30pm daily. Thank god for Paramount2 repeats. *


 It seems that Paramount haven't distributed the new schedule to listings companies.


----------



## sanderton

Alan Clarke Diaries
Channel 10 BBC4 
Showing Date Thu 15th Jan 22:00 
Episode Description Adapted from his best-selling diaries, John Hurt as Alan Clark lays bare personal and political landmarks of the time with unique wit and candour in the first of a major six part drama. 

Not set up as a series so can't set Season Pass.


----------



## sanderton

Property People
Channel 2 BBC2 
Showing Date Wed 14th Jan 21:00 

Still not set up as a series so can't set SP.


----------



## steford

Postcode: W5
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: UK Living
Channel Number: 111
Programme Name: Queer Eye for the Straight Guy
Time/Date of airing: All
Problem encountered: Names in programme episode titles do not relate to actual programme.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : Granada Men & Motors (GMM)
Channel Number : 139
Programme Name : Bikes Aloud

Time/Date of airing : Various

Problem encountered : SP picks up the occasional "new" episode and most if not all repeat showings of the same episode - I presume Tivo thinks every showing is a different episide, as opposed to the numerous daily repeats GMM are airing...

TiVo programme guide shows all episodes as having an OAD of 1/11/03

Date Time Repeat & 1st Run SP Record?
07/01 18:30 Yes
08/01 12:30 Yes
08/01 20:30
09/01 15:30 Yes
10/01 18:30
11/01 12:30 Yes
14/01 18:30 Yes
15/01 12:30 Yes
15/01 20:30 Yes
16/01 15:30 Yes
17/01 18:30 Yes
18/01 12:30 Yes
21/01 18:30 Yes
22/01 12:30 Yes
22/01 20:30 Yes
23/01 15:30 Yes
24/01 18:30 Yes
25/01 12:30 Yes

I don't know the GMM schedule, but the last few episodes Tivo recorded were identical


----------



## manolan

Star Trek: Enterprise
Ch 4

Upcoming episodes don't identify the mid-week repeats as being the same episodes as the weekend ones, so they're all showing up in To Do List.


----------



## cwaring

When I called Tivo CS to report the problem with the OADs for "ER", I was told that they were aware of it and were in the process of fixing it.

Well, it's still not been fixed 

As there are currently no old episodes scheduled, I know I could change it to a FR&R SP, but that defeats the object of a FR SP 

(Yeah! I know! "Shut up and change the [expletive deleted] SP" )


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, UKG2
Channel Number: 102, 111
Programme Name: *Room 101*
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme

*
Previously reported 18th December 2003, 3rd Jan 2004, still not fixed. 
*

The new rogue SP still has guide data, with more and more episode being added to it.
The correct SP currently has no episodes in it.

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC3
Channel Number: 102, 115
Programme Name: *Little Britain*
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme

*
Previously reported 18th December, 3rd Jan 2004, still not fixed 
*

The new rogue SP still has one episode in it:
BBC3	Tue	13th Jan	01:25	False	SH5547110000

The good news though is that there are some episodes after 13th Jan being added to the correct SP:
BBC3	Tue	13th Jan	21:00	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Wed	14th Jan	01:25	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Fri	16th Jan	23:00	False	SH6250070000	
BBC2	Mon	19th Jan	22:00	True	EP6250070008

However there is still no episodic information for the BBC3 episodes.

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC 3 (SKYONE), BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 115, 507
Programme Name: *Liquid News*
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme

*
Previously reported 3rd Jan 2004, still not fixed 
*


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC1 + variants
Channel Number: 102, 101
Programme Name: *Film 2004 With Jonathan Ross*
Problem type: 28-day rule not working

The episodes on Saturday on BBC2 are repeats of the episode which aired the previous Tuesday on BBC1.
Currently if you have SPs on both channel you will get duplcates being recorded.

eg these two should be the same:


Code:


Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"13 January" 	Tue 13th Jan 2004	BBC1LDN	Tue 13th Jan	23:35	True	EP6335960001	
(no title) 	Sat 17th Jan 2004	BBC2	Sat 17th Jan	13:00	True	EP6335960003

Please can you fix so that BBC2 above is EP6335960001, thanks.


----------



## kitschcamp

Programme: Jake 2.0
Channel: Sky One and Sky One Mix
Platform: Sky

Problem is if you've set up a season pass on the episodes that appeared earlier this week, they've now gone. There are no upcoming episodes of Jake 2.0 listed at all. Digiguide lists them on

24/1 Sky One 17:00
25/1 Sky Mix 20:00
28/1 Sky One 20:00
...


----------



## CarlWalters

Postcode: RG4
Service Provider: NTL Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy
Channel Number: 400
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date of airing: 09 Jan 2003, scheduled: 10:00am real time: 1:30pm
Problem encountered: Tivo schedule not updated to new Paramount Comedy lineup. 


This problem is still not fixed. Now someone remind me what the £10 a month is for?


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Programme: Jake 2.0
> Channel: Sky One and Sky One Mix
> Platform: Sky
> 
> Problem is if you've set up a season pass on the episodes that appeared earlier this week, they've now gone. There are no upcoming episodes of Jake 2.0 listed at all. Digiguide lists them on
> 
> 24/1 Sky One 17:00
> 25/1 Sky Mix 20:00
> 28/1 Sky One 20:00
> ... *


been keeping an eye on this as I don't believe Sky would be trailing it to the extent they are if they'd decided to start it off in a non-primetime slot... Until it's in the Sky EPG I don't think we'll really know what is happening as even DigiGuide is a little confused over the episode order, Sat 24th = S1E2, Wed 28th = S1E3, Sat 31st = repeat of S1E3 and Thu Feb 12th = S1E1.

my guess, Wednesday 21st at 8pm though I do wonder if DG is partially correct with S1E1 on Feb 12th.

confused, join the club

edited to add

further sky sourced waffle... this needs a good looking at as any bad OADs may screw up the recording of the actual episode when it eventually arrives

http://www.skyone.co.uk/programmes/features.asp?fID=Jake2.0_feature&prog=14


----------



## 10203

Yeay for WishLists!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by CarlWalters _


*This problem is still not fixed. *
It was only reported on the 7th!!! Please remember that any changes take three (working) days to come through after the database has been updated and that they can't do every update at once.

*Now someone remind me what the £10 a month is for?  *
SP and Wishlist functionality and a mostly accurate EPG 

I am not saying your comments aren't valid, I'm just saying give them enough time before jumping on them. Also, did you actually report the error to Tivo CS? (0870 241 8486) AFAIK, that is the _official_ way that error should be reported.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Yeay for WishLists!  *


Foolish me deleted the wishlist when the series appeared...


----------



## mrtickle

Sky have issued an amendment on their corporate listings website. Amendment 140 says
Wednesday 14 January
20.00 Delete:	JAKE 2.0 - Pilot
Insert:	KIRSTY'S HOME VIDEOS *New Episode*
Kirsty Gallacher fronts an outrageous video clips show packed with saucy footage and embarrassing moments sent in by the shameless public.

So I think it is correct that it isn't on this Wednesday.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> Please remember that any changes take three (working) days to come through
> *


What? Database propagation shuts down on weekends and bank holidays? Their computers must belong to a great union! The worst case scenario seems to be a 72 hour delay between updating the listings in the US and our Tivo units dialing in.

Saying that, there dont seem to have been a great deal of action to correct listing errors  one of them on this page has been outstanding for nearly 4 weeks.
Im quite annoyed, as Ive missed programs that Tivo should have recorded. Grr!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _


*What? Database propagation shuts down on weekends and bank holidays? *
I have no idea. I would presume that they (the humans who input the data) only do a basic 9-5 job, though.

*The worst case scenario seems to be a 72 hour delay between updating the listings in the US and our Tivo units dialing in.*
Yes, and a "best case" is three days, as I (and others previously) have mentioned.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> I have no idea. I would presume that they (the humans who input the data) only do a basic 9-5 job, though.
> *


Don't forget we're talking about how long changes take *to come through*, not how long it takes them to be noticed and manually changed.


----------



## occitan

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *SG7
> Freeview
> Ch 10 BBC4
> 15 January 10:00 p.m.
> The Alan Clark Diaries
> 
> This is not flagged to enable a series pass (it's the first of 6 episodes). *


Despite being posted here five days ago, the listings have still not been corrected, and this program is still not configured as a series.

Furthermore, future episodes have now started to appear in the BBC4 listings, but they contain the identical description as the first program, including the the phrase "the first in a six part series".

Please correct this ASAP...


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Don't forget we're talking about how long changes take to come through, not how long it takes them to be noticed and manually changed. *


I assume they'll "come through" as soon as they're changed, but it's the changing that takes the time.

Speaking of which....



> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *Please correct this ASAP... *


So you want this to be given a higher priority than every other change reported on here? That's nice of you 

That's what I'm talking about with bobnick. You report something on here and it gets added to the bottom of the list. So, assuming that it's not a short list (as opposed to a short-list!) the changes might take some time to do.


----------



## bobnick

Indeed - I imagine it's quite a long list with all the errors about at the moment. Occitan did say please though, and it is one of the main shows that the BBC is promoting this week - I don't think he was wanting other people's problems to put on the back burner 

Once the change has been made, there seems to be a delay between the change at Tribune and the server at Tivo being updated, and then there's the delay between changing the server data and your Tivo checking for data. That's why there's a 72 hour worst case scenario - but weekends don't affect it!

We've never been told how long the person who looks after our listings works on UK stuff - I doubt they're spending 40 hours a week on us.


----------



## cwaring

Indeed. I only quoted the "three day" thing as that is what Jim has always said in the past. I would also be interested to know what happens in a little more detail. Don't suppose we'll ever find out


----------



## OzSat

*Remember that you have not officially reported a schedule problem until you have telephoned it to TiVo CS.

This thread is NOT an official way of reporting such problems - although is checked regularly by Tribune - on an unofficial basis.*


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1BOR

Channel Number: 103

Programme Name: The Premiership On Monday

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 12/1 11:30 PM

Problem:

A SP for *The Premiership* broadcast on Saturdays, doesn`t pick up the Monday edition. Unless of course, I set up a wishlist, which defeats the whole object of SP`s. 

Also the categories are wrong.......the Monday airing is listed as *Chat Show, Sports, Non-Event*....is should be *Sports, Football, Non-Event*.

The Saturday airing is different again.....it is listed as *Football, Sports Talk, Chat Show*...when again, it should probably be *Sports, Football, Non-Event*.

An 90min programme with probably only 12-17 minutes of `chat`, can hardly be described as a Chat/Talk Show.

Also using *Search By Title*, then *Sports, Football*, it lists the Saturday airing.....but NOT the Monday edition.  

Oh and I don`t fancy calling TiVo CS, to report that lot. Would they understand the subtle differences in Categories??


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Oh and I don`t fancy calling TiVo CS... *


Just don't complain if it's not fixed, then


----------



## bobnick

Shouldwe have to pay a national rate number (charged at a premium rate on my mobile) to dictate errors in our listing data - that's costing us 18 dollars a month already for? I don't think so!


----------



## cwaring

That's an easy one. Don't call them from your mobile!


----------



## bobnick

So don't call them from my mobile, and don't post errors here? What else am I supposed to do - pop up to Scotland and tell them, or write them a letter


----------



## Steve_K

A new season description error

Tribune have issued a new series code for BBC Neighbours from Jan 19th so any current season pass will not record any episodes from then on.

A worry here would be this is probably a process or training error that may have occurred in any number of season passes.

steve


----------



## cwaring

You sure? My current SP has scheduled the episode on the 19th. No eps listed after that, so can't check them yet of course! 

I have noticed that Tribune have started (since new year) putting the date in the episode "title" spot, though. Wonder why?


----------



## kitschcamp

Didn't even realise Neighbours was still around, still in the interests of science, tivoweb says there are two series called Neighbours, one with a series ID of 3191 and one 12356

3191 is, indeed, on BBC1x till 19th January. 
12356 appears on UKGOLDx from 14th Jan, and BBC1x from 20th Jan.

Steve K is therefore correct that the Neighbours season pass will break in a week or so. I find in favour of Steve K


----------



## cwaring

Never doubted him for a minute.  I simply found it odd that, if it changes on the 19th, why is that episode scheduled to record. Maybe the change hasn't hit my Tivo yet. Or something.

Anyway, thanks for the warning. I'll keep an eye on it!


----------



## kitschcamp

19th is the *last* day on the old season pass. New episodes with new season pass are from the 20th. They are available now, otherwise I couldn't have confirmed it.


----------



## cwaring

Ahh. ISWYM. I need to "search for programmes to record" and set up a new SP  <annoyed grunt>


----------



## Steve_K

yep I probably got the actual change date 19th/20th wrong but my real worry is this: why create a new series identity for an existing series? The only answer I can come up with is a procedural mistake and that could be happening to all sorts of series. Neighbours is less than vital but there are some series like Stargate that even a missed minute let alone an episode leads to all sorts of distress.

Bottom line is I'm hoping Tribune will investigate and fix the root cause.


----------



## cwaring

I presume it is because they want to align the BBC1 series with the UK Gold series; ie they're the same programme so they should have the same record number.

Seems like a fair enough kind of thing to do, but it would have been better had it been acheived transparently with no user intervention required.

Imagine all the phone calls to Tivo CS on the 20th when the current SP stops working


----------



## 10203

If you're running TiVoWeb, mrtickle's Guide Data Checker module has an option that checks your season passes for multiple series with the same name.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Programme Name: The Premiership On Monday
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 12/1 11:30 PM
> 
> Problem:
> 
> A SP for The Premiership broadcast on Saturdays, doesn`t pick up the Monday edition. Unless of course, I set up a wishlist, which defeats the whole object of SP`s.
> 
> Also the categories are wrong.......the Monday airing is listed as Chat Show, Sports, Non-Event....is should be Sports, Football, Non-Event.
> 
> The Saturday airing is different again.....it is listed as Football, Sports Talk, Chat Show...when again, it should probably be Sports, Football, Non-Event.
> 
> An 90min programme with probably only 12-17 minutes of `chat`, can hardly be described as a Chat/Talk Show.
> 
> Also using Search By Title, then Sports, Football, it lists the Saturday airing.....but NOT the Monday edition.
> *


Hhmm...
These are two slightly differing programs.
*The Premiership On Monday * has at least 50% chat, and none of the game highlights last longer than 5 minutes.
Saturday's *The Premiership* usuallly has highlights of 3 matches lasting 15-20 minutes each.

I believe ITV has given the Monday prog a different title to emphasise it's different nature, which is to offer analysis and an overview of the weekend's events. Indeed, there are sometimes editions of *The Premiership* on Wednesdays, which have a similar format to the Saturday editions. It isn't called *The Premiership on Wednesday* because it's main aim is the same as the Saturday prog, to show longer highlights of a couple of games.

I thnk the catagory of *The Premiership On Monday * should be changed from Sports to Football, but otherwise, is spot-on.


----------



## Furball

BBC 1

16-01-04

8.30 pm

NTL digital cable 

Portsmouth area

Prog details :- Victoria Woods Big Fat Documentary.

Problem :- No season pass option available, this is in its second week now, didnt have one for the first week either.


Mrs's nearly missed it


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I presume it is because they want to align the BBC1 series with the UK Gold series; ie they're the same programme so they should have the same record number.
> 
> Seems like a fair enough kind of thing to do, but it would have been better had it been acheived transparently with no user intervention required.
> 
> *


As season passes only work on one channel, I wouldn't have thought that getting the show under 1 record number would be Tribune's top priority right now (especially considering the recent explosion of this thread!).
If they were doing it deliberately, then surely they would give the UK Gold series the code from BBC1, so fewer machines would be screwed up.


----------



## Steve_K

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *As season passes only work on one channel, *


Do they? I've found that Season Passes will pick up alternate showings on other Sky channles (eg Sky One/Sky Mix) but not moves between differnent terrestial channels. And the new series pass for Neighbours post 19th brings up both UK Gold and BBC showings (it's good though as it correctly identifies first runs)

My theory still is that a new employee has seen the UK Gold coverage and unthinkingly set up a new series ID to cover all showings. If unchecked this could happen to any series.

I still regularly check the To Do list, you can only rely on human driven computers so much.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by Steve_K _
> *Do they? I've found that Season Passes will pick up alternate showings on other Sky channles (eg Sky One/Sky Mix) but not moves between differnent terrestial channels. And the new series pass for Neighbours post 19th brings up both UK Gold and BBC showings (it's good though as it correctly identifies first runs)
> 
> My theory still is that a new employee has seen the UK Gold coverage and unthinkingly set up a new series ID to cover all showings. If unchecked this could happen to any series.
> 
> I still regularly check the To Do list, you can only rely on human driven computers so much. *


Nope, season passes will only record programs on the channel they were created for. If you view upcoming programs in a Season Pass it will show upcoming episodes on all channels though.


----------



## Zaichik

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *Nope, season passes will only record programs on the channel they were created for. If you view upcoming programs in a Season Pass it will show upcoming episodes on all channels though. *


But until now, Neighbours has always been an exception. View upcoming episodes would only show BBC1 episodes.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by Zaichik _
> *But until now, Neighbours has always been an exception. View upcoming episodes would only show BBC1 episodes. *


So it sounds like Tivo are trying to correct the fact that Neighbours on BBC was not the same as Neighbours on UK Gold.


----------



## groovyclam

Date: Sun 18th Jan 2004 onwards
Channel Name: BBC4
Platform: Sky Digital ( but probably all platforms )

The listings for BBC4 on Sunday 18th Jan and for the coming week do not agree with current paper listings guides or DigiGuide and also contain far too many "To Be Announced" slots.


----------



## occitan

> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *Despite being posted here five days ago, the listings [for Alan Clark Diaries] have still not been corrected, and this program is still not configured as a series.
> 
> Furthermore, future episodes have now started to appear in the BBC4 listings, but they contain the identical description as the first program, including the the phrase "the first in a six part series".
> 
> Please correct this ASAP... *


Error becomes incompetence. Thank you Tribune for fixing the original error and making the Alan Clark Diaries on BBC4 a series. We can now create a Season Pass for this series. 
Unfortunately, none of the episodes have the isEpisode flag set, nor are the episode number.

Before the change the description said First in a Six part series. That has been replaced with a generic description which is identical for all showings (five in my current guide data), including different episodes( 2/5), so it is not even possible to work out which one is which from the text.

Getting it wrong first time is understandable, these things happen. Mucking up the correction is appalling.

Here are the real details and times for this series.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/cinema/alanclarkdiaries/episodes.shtml


----------



## bobnick

House Doctor on Five is still screwed up.

I have a FR SP, but it's catching all showings, even though they have correct OADs - should be easy to fix, surely?


----------



## mrtickle

The only First Run marked for that series currently is the episode on Five on Mon 26th Jan (which of course is wrong).
What concerns me more is the lack of any episode details for the hundreds of UK Style and UK Style+1 showings - this has definitely been on UK Style before, with good episode data so it'll already be in the Tribune database.

Unfortunately if (as I suspect) UK Style haven't given Tribune any episode details for all of these, Tribune has no choice but to set them as generic (ie not Episodes). In so doing, a FRO season pass for UK Style or +1 will get every single damn broadcast, because FRO only filters out proper Episodes which aren't First Runs.


----------



## bobnick

Sure, but my point is that a FRO season pass picks up all showings on Five, even though they have old OADs.

Listings are also wrong for children's ITV1 in the afternoons - a season pass for "Thomas the Tank Engine" in 5 minutes out, which as it's only 10 minutes in length is a bit of a problem! Needless to say, Digiguide has the correct data.


----------



## sanderton

Channel: Discovery
Program: Castle

From Jan 21st, this seems to change title in the EPG to "Castles", which is, I think, a different show?.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *As season passes only work on one channel, I wouldn't have thought that getting the show under 1 record number would be Tribune's top priority right now (especially considering the recent explosion of this thread!).
> If they were doing it deliberately, then surely they would give the UK Gold series the code from BBC1, so fewer machines would be screwed up. *


Well I don't know _what_ they're doing, but they're doing it wrong 

My original SP (the one that does not show UKG eps) lists the folllowing as 'upcoming eps': 19th and 26th-30th. All other eps (ie 21st to 25th) are, luckily, being caught by the other newly-set-up SP which does include the UKG eps.

What anyone who doesn't frequent these forums is going to think, I don't want to guess


----------



## mesaka

BBC3
17/1
Eastenders special "Xmas"edition

Was listed just as Eastenders and I missed Dlaziel and Pascoe because of a season pass clash. 'er indoors was not best pleased especuially as the eastenders was a 15 minute "best of" (i.e. a repeat...)! Its too late now but could similar specials be marked as such in the future?


----------



## tim123

I have a season pass for First Run Only of Smallville on E4. Last Monday (12/1/2004) it correctly recorded 'Pheonix' on its first UK showing.

Last night and again this morning it re-recorded the same episode off the same channel. So now I have 2 copies of the episode I watched and deleted a few days ago, and since it's set for 2 at most it wouldn't have recorded tonight's new episode 

- RH12
- Sky Digital
- E4
- 205
- Smallville - Superman the early years
- 9pm Mpndays (first showing) repeated Sunday pm/Monday am

Tim


----------



## mccg

-PO16
-ntl cable
-ITV1 Meridian
-3
-23.01.2004 Friday
-00:35 - 01:00
-World Rally Championship Preview

This is on Digiguide, but not on TiVo.

I guess it's a late change to the schedule, since ITV only recently won the rights to the WRC.

itv.com and radiotimes.beeb.com don't mention it either, so I can't confirm that it is actually going to be on.
Digiguide is usually OK, but it's the only place I could find reference to this.

Cheers,
Mike

_(Edit: Date corrected to 23rd! - Thanks ozsat)_


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mccg _
> *-PO16
> -ntl cable
> -ITV1 Meridian
> -3
> -24.01.2004 Friday
> -00:35 - 01:00
> -World Rally Championship Preview
> 
> This is on Digiguide, but not on TiVo.
> 
> I guess it's a late change to the schedule, since ITV only recently won the rights to the WRC.
> 
> itv.com and radiotimes.beeb.com don't mention it either, so I can't confirm that it is actually going to be on.
> Digiguide is usually OK, but it's the only place I could find reference to this.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike *


 You mean Friday 23rd Jan!

It is listed in the latest schedules I have - so should be on!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by tim123 _
> *I have a season pass for First Run Only of Smallville on E4. Last Monday (12/1/2004) it correctly recorded 'Pheonix' on its first UK showing.
> 
> Last night and again this morning it re-recorded the same episode off the same channel. *


Same here. I realise that is was due to the showings you mention haveing only a 'generic' programme description.


----------



## bobnick

The state of UK listings is really getting on my nerves now. It's getting beyond a joke.

*BBC1 London News and BBC 6 o'clock News* - This SP should pick up the regional news at 1:30pm for 10 minutes, at 6.30pm for 30 minutes and at 10.30pm (weeknights) for 5 minutes.

Previous screw-ups by Tribune means that I have a 'Regional News and Weather' season pass as well as a 'BBC London News; Weather' SP (they flit between the two titles as they see fit), but neither SP picks up local BBC1 news at the minute. I don't want to set 3 different SPs to pick up one showing!

I'm getting nothing recorded at 1.30 and 10.30, and Tivo is recording BBC1 from *6 to 6.30, not 6.30 to 7*.

Also, it'd be nice if Tribune could get accurate listings for BBC1 weekday mornings from 9 - 10, like Digiguide have.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Also, it'd be nice if Tribune could get accurate listings for BBC1 weekday mornings from 9 - 10, like Digiguide have. *


Of course, that sentence should read

"Also, it'd be nice if the BBC supplied Tribune with accurate listings for BBC1 weekday mornings from 9 - 10, like they do with Digiguide."

Okay, it's possible that they have and Tribune just hasn't implemented them, but I can't say for certain. Can you?


----------



## bobnick

Are you telling me that if Mr Tibune rang up the BBC and said "Hello, please can you tell me what is on at 9.30 am this week" that they're not going to get an answer? 

It's quite possible, as you suggest, that the BBC have supplied Digiguide, The Radio Times, The Sun, The Times, The Mirror, The Independent, The Guardian, The Star, The Express, Metro, The Evening Standard et al, but have "forgotten" or "refused" to send their data to Tribune. If this is the case, then quite frankly I expect some action on Tribune's part - we are giving Tivo 18 dollars a month.
Let's be honest, the BBC aren't the problem here.


----------



## 10203

_Originally posted by bobnick _
*BBC1 London News and BBC 6 o'clock News - This SP should pick up the regional news at 1:30pm for 10 minutes, at 6.30pm for 30 minutes and at 10.30pm (weeknights) for 5 minutes.

Previous screw-ups by Tribune means that I have a 'Regional News and Weather' season pass as well as a 'BBC London News; Weather' SP*

Surely each timeslot should have its own SP, otherwise you'd never be able to record say just the 1:30pm news every day without also getting all the other Regional Newses throughout the day.

Reminds me... the SP for the BBC 1 o'clock news is still picking up the 15:20 News too as I reported recently. It never used to! Please can the 1 o'clock News go back to the way it used to be and pick up only the 1 o'clock news. Thanks.


----------



## bobnick

My errors have been reported to CS - they guy suggested that I try to force a daily call (even though my daily call log was shown on his screen (even though I use Airnet??)) and I wasn't too patient with him after that!

After hearing about your error reporting LJ, how much hope should I hold out for Tribune to fix the guide data by Friday? The data is correct next week, but Tivo thinks local news is on in London at 6pm on BBC1 this week.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *After hearing about your error reporting LJ, how much hope should I hold out for Tribune to fix the guide data by Friday? The data is correct next week, but Tivo thinks local news is on in London at 6pm on BBC1 this week. *


It does indeed doesn't it, just on BBC1 London though, I never realised that all the other regions have their correct titles rather than a generic title like we get on BBC1LDN of "Regional News; Weather".

Lets report this one properly then:

Platform: BSkyB UK
Callsign: 101 BBC1LDN

Times 6pm - 6.30pm Monday to Friday should be listed as "BBC News" NOT "BBC London News; Weather"

6.30pm - 7pm Monday - Friday SHOULD be listed as "BBC London News; Weather".


----------



## cwaring

There is a show on E4 this week (Thurs, 9pm @ 11:30pm) which is wrongly named in the Tivo EPG. 

Tivo EPG Title: "Before They Were Famous"*
Actual Title: "The One Before They Were Friends"

(*Not to be confused with the BBC show of the same name)


----------



## pgogborn

Dear Mr Tribune,

Currently a UK government regulator is conducting a consultation on the regulation of Electronic Programme Guides. The deadline for comments is 25 March 2004.

It is possible that Tribune have interests to defend and may wish to make a submission.

For example, in the future Sky could use their own-brand EPGs to start and stop recordings on their own brand DVRs with a high degree of accuracy. This would put Tribune at a competitive disadvantage if it had to rely on 'to the nearest five minutes' schedules currently supplied >
http://www.radioauthority.org.uk/consultations/current/epg/


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *
> Lets report this one properly then:
> 
> Platform: BSkyB UK
> Callsign: 101 BBC1LDN
> 
> Times 6pm - 6.30pm Monday to Friday should be listed as "BBC News" NOT "BBC London News; Weather"
> 
> 6.30pm - 7pm Monday - Friday SHOULD be listed as "BBC London News; Weather". *


I don't think Tribune bother to monitor this thread anymore - I've reported the error above to Tivo and they'll escalate it to Tribune direct. But to be complete, the error above also affects showings at 1.30pm and 10.30pm.


----------



## Steve_K

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *I don't think Tribune bother to monitor this thread anymore *


Dunno, they have (sort of) fixed the Neighbours series definition fault I reported here last week and they did it before the first recording erros would have been reported by phone.

steve


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Steve_K _
> *Dunno, they have (sort of) fixed the Neighbours series definition fault I reported here last week and they did it before the first recording erros would have been reported by phone.*


As I reported here, it's still broken. Episodes on the 26th to 30th inclusive will not be picked up by the new SP so I hope you haven't deleted the old one yet 

Addendum: Oh, was this what you meant by "sort of"


----------



## Crispin

The lineup for BBC 1 tomorrow evening has been changed, the following program replaces quite a few others:

Channel: BBC1
Program: Panoroma - a Fight to the Death
Time: Wed 21st Jan, 20:30 -> 21:55

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/panorama/3413361.stm

This is a special edition of Panorama, looking at the Hutton enquiry.


----------



## Steve_K

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Oh, was this what you meant by "sort of" *


yep, not my most precise communication though

I'm being optimistic and assuming Tribune read this thread, realised they'd made a mistake and then (a) decided that reassigning episodes back to the correct series might cause problems and (b) have suitably retrained their operative so that really important series (Stargate etc) never get so damaged

yeah I know: pigs fly

steve


----------



## pgogborn

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *I don't think Tribune bother to monitor this thread anymore - I've reported the error above to Tivo and they'll escalate it to Tribune direct. But to be complete, the error above also affects showings at 1.30pm and 10.30pm. *


How long have you been noticing the problem?

Is it possible that Tribune rely on being subscribed to this thread to know about new postings and some error detached them last time it was archived (20th December 3003)


----------



## bobnick

The problem with the regional news started on Monday.

As for the e-mail notifications, do you really think there's a bank of people at Tribune twiddling their thumbs who think the data is 100% correct as they haven't had an e-mail   
It's more likely that their inbox collapsed under the weight of all the postings!

As for the Neighbours 'fix' - it means that there's more trouble next week as all Neighbours watchers no doubt missed Monday's episode, then thought their machine was broken so deleted the old SP and set a new one - which will then miss the episode on the 26th


----------



## Richardr

> _Originally posted by pgogborn _
> *For example, in the future Sky could use their own-brand EPGs to start and stop recordings on their own brand DVRs with a high degree of accuracy. This would put Tribune at a competitive disadvantage if it had to rely on 'to the nearest five minutes' schedules currently supplied >
> http://www.radioauthority.org.uk/consultations/current/epg/ *


 Err... doesn't that happen today?


----------



## cwaring

Charmed, LivingTV (and +1) Thursday, 8/9pm.

According to the Recording History this episode, which is BRAND NEW, will not be recorded as "another showing is/was available". As this will be the very first showing on UK television, I think it's a safe bet that there is something wrong somewhere. 

Can someone suggest a reason 'cos I'm at a loss


----------



## mrtickle

Remember that the Recording History in the TiVo UI is only created once, when the data first arrives, and is never updated when you add/remove other recordings. You could have created a manual recording for Saturday's repeat, or have had a cascading chain of other SPs with various priorities which meant that the Saturday repeat got entered into your ToDo list first. In this situation the reason given you're not recording the episode today would be true but not the only reason.

TiVoWeb's Recording History doesn't suffer from this problem. It also gives you a link to the "alternative showing" so that you can see exactly which one it means.

I hope you didn't place much money on your bet - the guide data is correct for the episode and its showings, so this isn't a guide data problem


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I hope you didn't place much money on your bet - the guide data is correct for the episode and its showings, so this isn't a guide data problem  *


One can't bet with money one hasn't got, old chap  Besides, "not a Guide Data problem"? There's a first


----------



## manolan

May already have been reported, but I've been on only intermittently for a while....

Alias
Ch 5
Mon 26 Jan 12:25am

Episode is marked under the 28 day rule as the episode being shown ("Truth Takes Time") is what TiVo thought it recorded this week. However that episode was actually "A Dark Turn".


----------



## digital_S

> _Originally posted by manolan _
> *Alias
> Ch 5
> Mon 26 Jan 12:25am
> 
> Episode is marked under the 28 day rule as the episode being shown ("Truth Takes Time") is what TiVo thought it recorded this week. However that episode was actually "A Dark Turn". *


 Good job my auto-rec WL for "Jennifer Garner" has picked it up then!


----------



## Adder

Motors TV AGAIN.....

Provifder: BSkyB UK

Postcode: GU2

Channel 416 MOTORS

Problem:

*No listings from 7am today, since this is about the only channel I watch for my money it's pretty awkward to use the TiVo without any listings!*


----------



## Toothy

I think that`s *Motors* fault for not supplying (reliable) data to Tribune.

Likewise with *British Eurosport*, I settled down to watch the last nights WRC showing, all I got was Tennis.


----------



## Olly

Postcode: CH47
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Men & Motors
Channel Number: 139
Programme Name: World Cup Rally
Time/Date of airing: 19:00 25/01,
13:00 26/01,
19:00 28/01,
13:00 29/01,
21:00 29/01,
16:00 30/01,
19:00 01/02,
13:00 02/02,
19:00 04/02,
13:00 05/02,
21:00 05/02,
16:00 06/02

Problem encountered: Incorrectly titled as "World Rally Championship" (Which it most certainly isn't!)

This was wrong last year. Come on guys, get it right!


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *I think that`s Motors fault for not supplying (reliable) data to Tribune.
> 
> Likewise with British Eurosport, I settled down to watch the last nights WRC showing, all I got was Tennis.  *


That wasn't Tribune's fault, the Welsh Open Snooker overran on Eurosport International delaying the Rally Highlights which meant British Eurosport had to rearrange the schedule to join Eurosport International for the Rally Highlights when the Snooker finished.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Charmed, LivingTV (and +1) Thursday, 8/9pm.
> 
> According to the Recording History this episode, which is BRAND NEW, will not be recorded as "another showing is/was available". As this will be the very first showing on UK television, I think it's a safe bet that there is something wrong somewhere.
> 
> Can someone suggest a reason 'cos I'm at a loss  *





> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Remember that the Recording History in the TiVo UI is only created once, when the data first arrives, and is never updated when you add/remove other recordings. You could have created a manual recording for Saturday's repeat, or have had a cascading chain of other SPs with various priorities which meant that the Saturday repeat got entered into your ToDo list first. In this situation the reason given you're not recording the episode today would be true but not the only reason.
> *


Whatever the reason, exactly the same thing has happened again this week. My ER SP has over-ridden the higher one for Charmed.

All things being equal, this shouldn't happen, should it?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Eurosport GB

Channel Number: 412

Programme Name: World Rally Championship

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 24/1 10:15pm

Problem: Wrong start time

Digiguide had correct start time.....21:45 - 22:15...TiVo started recording at 22:15.  

It`s bad enough that the new ITV1 coverage sucks......the only alternative coverage is now screwed up by Tribune.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *It`s bad enough that the new ITV1 coverage sucks......the only alternative coverage is now screwed up by Tribune.    *


As you should have noticed before in this thread. Shceduling errors (and certainly with EurosportGB) are usually down to bad data from the channel and _not_ Tribune.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *As you should have noticed before in this thread. Shceduling errors (and certainly with EurosportGB) are usually down to bad data from the channel and not Tribune. *


Sure, Eurosport are completely rubbish at sticking to a schedule, but if you look at Toothy's post you'll see that Eurosport stuck to their schedule and gave out the correct information in this case. But only Digiguide bothered to update their listings


----------



## OzSat

Tribune may not of been told of changes.

I occasionally get programme amendments from broadcasters than don't get to Digiguide or Tribune.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _


*Tribune may not of been told of changes.*
Or they were told too late. Remember, it taks three days minimum for schedule change to make it into our Tivos. 

*I occasionally get programme amendments from broadcasters than don't get to Digiguide or Tribune. *
I'm *still tryingo to figure out what it is you do, Oz 

/checks Oz' Profile...
Okay, what do you "consult" on?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Or they were told too late. Remember, it taks three days minimum for schedule change to make it into our Tivos. *


No - an amendment in the system on a Friday night would be available on our systems on a Sunday morning. The minimum is less than 36 hours.


> *I'm *still tryingo to figure out what it is you do, Oz
> 
> /checks Oz' Profile...
> Okay, what do you "consult" on?  *


Blind stags!


----------



## steveroe

- HU1
- Sky Digital
- E4
- 205
- "Friends"
- 5/2 21:00
- A FRO season pass will not pick-up the first in the new series as it has a first run date of early december 2003 (is this when it was on Irish TV?)


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *No - an amendment in the system on a Friday night would be available on our systems on a Sunday morning. The minimum is less than 36 hours. *


Really? Oh. Okay! However, is this was _literally_ a "last-minute" change, then Tivo still wouldn't have stood a chance whereas DG (and Sky+) might.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *- HU1
> - Sky Digital
> - E4
> - 205
> - "Friends"
> - 5/2 21:00
> - A FRO season pass will not pick-up the first in the new series as it has a first run date of early december 2003 (is this when it was on Irish TV?) *


As this problem is going to affect everbybody who is not in Ireland so if I could plese urge as many of you as possible to report this one _officially_ by calling Tivo CS on 0870 241 8486. Obviously, with so many repeats of earlier seasons on this show being on on a daily basis, a FROSP is _absolutely essential _ for this show. 

(Yeah, I know I could set up a repeating manual recording but that's defeating the object of the exercise isn't it )


----------



## steveroe

> As this problem is going to affect everbybody who is not in Ireland so if I could plese urge as many of you as possible to report this one officially by calling Tivo CS on 0870 241 8486. Obviously, with so many repeats of earlier seasons on this show being on on a daily basis, a FROSP is absolutely essential for this show.


I've just spoken to CS, and told them the problem. I got the impression the guy setup a season pass there and then on a real TiVo (not sure what I was expecting!) and he came across another problem I hadn't noticed, the 5pm showing, which is a repeat of the season finale from last year has an OAD of 5/2/2004 so *will* be picked up by a FRO SP.

So in summary, a FRO SP will pick up last years Season Finale, but not the new series 

I'll leave it in their capable hands.


----------



## bobnick

Reported the Friends error - the guy mentioned it'd had been reported this morning, and I got the feeling only one report was going to be sent to Tribune.
He did tell me it would be fixed in time though!


----------



## cwaring

Steveroe.

Yeah. I forgot to mention that


----------



## sjp

we've been here before haven't we?


----------



## bobones

Can anyone explain why Now Showing is saying that I'm currently recording Ladyhawke on Channel 5, yet Live TV guide says that the film is actually the Goonies (and it's correct). What happened to Ladyhawke?


----------



## bobnick

we've been here before haven't we?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=1670172#post1670172


----------



## bobones

Looks like the exact same scenario. It seems Ladyhawke has been removed from the guide after it had been put on my todo list, but the tdl was never updated to reflect the change.


----------



## steveroe

Now I know that adding an error to this thread is not the official way to get things fixed, but it is worth noting that Jim99 (from Tribune) is a bit conspicuous by his abscence of late (last post 22/10/2003).

I'd echo Carl's comments above about reporting these errors to Customer Services, and then posting them here for our info - but I wouldn't expect Tribune to act on anything only posted here...


----------



## bobones

Channel 5 seems to have been a disaster tonight. Every guide I've looked at (even Ch5's) says Batman and Robin started at 8.30pm. My tivo switched over at 8.28, but I've clearly missed a huge chunk of the film. Anyone know what time it actually started?

Edit: I can see from the freeview banner when my tivo switched over at 8.28 that the film actually started at 8.00pm. Seems the Freeview now & next EPG was updated, but nothing else. Difficult to blame tribune for this one.


----------



## Adlopa

New Smallville episodes

- N21
- TW digital
- E4
- 144
- Smallville
- 12/1/04 onwards
- The season pass is picking up both original (Mondays) and subsequent repeat showings (Sundays) of new episodes on the same channel


----------



## OzSat

The Hutton Enquiry is causing lots of programme amendments for BBC-tv.

There are changes tonight and tomorrow - hopefully TiVo will have tomorrow's in time.

But there is no chance for tonight being correct - the only place that I can find correct is the Sky EPG. DTT EPG may be correct if you are lucky enough to be in the right area.


----------



## Adlopa

Justice League

- N21
- TW digital
- Toonami
- 732
- Justice League
- Ongoing
- Old and new episodes are not indentified as such, nor are repeats -- every episode is recorded regardless. New episodes also lack programme information or titles, making them impossible to identify.


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The Hutton Enquiry is causing lots of programme amendments for BBC-tv....But there is no chance for tonight being correct*


The BBC are changing their minds a lot... at the end of last night's Newsnight, a "Top-up Fees Vote Special" was announced for 7pm tonight on BBC1. I didn't see any listings that confirmed that arrangement; however, following Nick Brown's flip-flop, which means that Blair is much less likely to be defeated, it's been moved to BBC2.


----------



## gregh

Friends info still seems screwed.

My Tivo is set to record:

The One in Barbados (1/2) 217 Thu 5th Feb 2004 E4 Thu 5th Feb 17:00 

But then isn't recording :

The One in Barbados (2/2) 218 Wed 26th Nov 2003 E4 Thu 5th Feb 17:30 

So something is wrong. 

Weren't the last 2 episodes of the previous series based in Barbados?

Do I need to record both the above to get the new series?

cheers,

Greg


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by gregh _
> *Do I need to record both the above to get the new series?*


It is a little odd, isn't it 

Anyway. Here's the thing. The eps at 5pm and 5:30 (also 8pm and 8:30pm) are repeats of the final two episodes of LAST season; nine.

Season ten starts at 9pm with "The One after Joey and Rachel Kiss".


----------



## Furball

Urgent error for tonight at 10.30pm ITV 
TiVo listing for "For the Benefit of Mr Parris, Revisite" is 30mins late saying it will record it at 11.00pm 
I know its too late for correction but just incase anyone wants it you will need to re book it for 10.30pm

Fur


----------



## cwaring

You must have a very odd Tivo as mine has _always_ said shown 10:30pm for that programme.

Could it have been a regional difference. _Your_ region might have been going to show it at 11pm but changed their minds? (I'm in YTV region.)

That's the only reason I can think of for the discrepency.


----------



## Furball

> _Originally posted by Furball _
> *Urgent error for tonight at 10.30pm ITV
> TiVo listing for "For the Benefit of Mr Parris, Revisite" is 30mins late saying it will record it at 11.00pm
> I know its too late for correction but just incase anyone wants it you will need to re book it for 10.30pm
> 
> Fur *


Sorry should have added the region to that Doh 

ITV meridain 
NTL digital

I did it quick and didnt think about the sticky at the top of the thread :up:


----------



## Foxy

- ML8
- Freeview
- C4
- 4
- Grand Designs "Amersham"
- Wed 4/2 9:00pm
- This program will not be recorded because another showing is/was...

BUT, as far as I can tell, this is the first showing of this episode, although I think there might have been an episode from a previous series, with the same name, shown as a taster for the new series.


----------



## randap

Provider: Sky
Channel name/callsign: Sky One
Channel Number: 106
Programme Name: Britain's Hardest
Time/Date of airing: Mondays 9pm
Problem: Can't set season pass, 'cos guide data for all episodes appears to be the same. Season pass option not available.


----------



## AENG

> _Originally posted by Foxy _
> *- ML8
> - Freeview
> - C4
> - 4
> - Grand Designs "Amersham"
> - Wed 4/2 9:00pm
> - This program will not be recorded because another showing is/was...
> 
> BUT, as far as I can tell, this is the first showing of this episode, although I think there might have been an episode from a previous series, with the same name, shown as a taster for the new series. *


Thanks for the warning but it's no problem with me here in SG17 - the SP has picked it up OK and will "record as planned". Curious.


----------



## bobnick

BBC London news screwed up again at lunchtime and this evening - haven't got the energy (or the money!) to report it again this week. Might be easier just to give up expecting the recording


----------



## warrenrb

Channel: Paramount Comedy and Paramount Comedy 2

Has anyone noticed that the listings for the above channels seem to have gone completely to hell?

I have wishlists for Seinfeld and Frasier, and a few weeks ago, I started getting the odd episode with generic episode info.

Now, there are NO episode titles/descriptions at all for Seinfeld, or Frasier. Being that each episode is shown 3/4 times each day between these two channels, that is a lot of duplicate episodes.

On top of this, I come home and review the 3 Seinfelds it had recorded today.

1st one is The Cosbys, 2nd one is Happy Days, and the 3rd one is missing the start, despite TWO MINUTES early padding.

What the hell is going on with Paramount listings? Is this a Paramount problem, Tivo/Tribune, or a bit of both?

EDIT: OK, just checked DigiGuide, and they have not all, but a lot of episode info/titles for both Seinfeld and Frasier, so I guess Tribune are at least partly to blame.... maybe we can chip in together and get them a DigiGuide Subscription? ;P

Warren.


----------



## bobnick

Good idea! I'll chuck in a couple of quid, and perhaps we can get them a subscription to the Radio Times whilst we're at it!


----------



## groovyclam

There is a thread on the DigiGuide forums saying that the reason Paramount listings are so bad at the moment ( they are a bit wonky in DigiGuide too ) is that Paramount have stopped sending out update info and will not be doing so in the future.

So, note to Tribune: better become more active in checking for late Paramount changes from other sources e.g. http://www.paramountcomedy.co.uk/


----------



## cwaring

I'm not sure Tribune have the time or manpower to trawl other websites for info that the channel should provide. I'd complain to the channel directly


----------



## FreeBSD_user

Postcode:63028
Service Provider:Broadcast
Channel Name:KPLR
Channel Number:11
Programme Name:That '70s show
Time/Date of airing:Ever week day at 17:30
Problem encountered:Misses the first minute of the show.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by FreeBSD_user _
> *Postcode:63028
> Service Provider:Broadcast
> Channel Name:KPLR
> Channel Number:11
> Programme Name:That '70s show
> Time/Date of airing:Ever week day at 17:30
> Problem encountered:Misses the first minute of the show. *


 You'll need to report this to your US CS people - as this thread is for UK listings.


----------



## cwaring

You'd have thought that the heading "Tivo UK" would have given him a big clue


----------



## doogie

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Channel: Paramount Comedy and Paramount Comedy 2
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the listings for the above channels seem to have gone completely to hell?
> *


Yep 

Eg today's "Frasier" at 21:00 on Paramount Comedy was Spin City - Digiguide lists Frasier at 22:00, which Tivo lists as

21:30	Sex and the City	
22:05	The Frank Skinner Show	
22:40	Baddiel and Skinner Unplanned


----------



## bradleyem

Postcode: E7
Service Provider:Sky
Channel Name:Skyone
Channel Number:106
Programme Name:Scrubs and Porno Valley
Time/Date of airing:Tuesday 23:00 and 23:30
Problem encountered: Tivo thinks it's Scrubs, then Porno valley. It's not, it's Porno Valley then Scrubs... Came as a bit of a surprise...

Was like this last week, and this week.


----------



## sjp

Tivo thinks it's Scrubs, then Porno valley. It's not, it's Porno Valley then Scrubs... Came as a bit of a surprise...

a bit of an embarrassing one to boot should the mother in law be visiting


----------



## cwaring

To be fair, DG had them that way round too


----------



## Fatbloke

This Scrubs/PV thing is a real pain - both Tivo and DG say one thing and Sky show it the other way around! Someone's screwing up somewhere (no pun ofc).

Still time to catch Scrubs tonight on Sky1Mix, if only I could trust my NTL box to turn over to channel 930 correctly I'd be happy :|


----------



## cwaring

I could also mention that PV isn't set up for a SP correctly, but then you'd all know that I have an SP for it


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name:BBC1
Channel Number:58
Programme Name:The Big Impression
Time/Date of airing:Friday 6th February 2004 2305-2335
Problem encountered: The programme is listed as Alistair McGowen's Big Impression on TiVo, and seems to have a different series ID as a Big Impression season pass does not pick it up. This also happened the previous Friday, 30th January 2004.


----------



## Fatbloke

Odd, Tivoweb cannot find anything when searching for 'Impression' but it is there in the channel listings


----------



## warrenrb

> _Originally posted by Fatbloke _
> *Odd, Tivoweb cannot find anything when searching for 'Impression' but it is there in the channel listings  *


I think unless you use wildcards, tivoweb will only look for things that _start_ with 'impression'.

Try '*Impression'.

...or 'Big' 

Cheers,
Woz.


----------



## cwaring

If you have a FROSP for "Charmed" that is higher than "Smallville" and/or "Enterprise", I'd check your TDL for this Monday. 

A generic description and wrong OAD (1998) means that both the 8:05pm and 9:05pm (Living+1) episodes are being picked up, thus wiping out either "Enterprise" and/or "Smallville", depending on which you have an SP for.


----------



## Adder

Orphaned NASCAR shows:

Well the NASCAR season has arrived again and there are some shows orphaned from the main "NASCAR Racing" season pass, a second erroneous series seems to have been set up.

The "correct" SP for the actual races seems to have a series server ID of 738179.

The following show should be in the main "NASCAR Racing" season pass.

Platform: BSkyB UK

Time: 11/2 6.30pm-7.30pm
Channel: 420 NASN 
Programme: "Budweiser Shootout Highlights Show"

Should be in "NASCAR Racing" with episode title of the above.

The second problem covers pre-race shows, last year we had a seperate series, albeit one not defined with isEpisode=True as might have been better, called "NASCAR Pre-Race" which picked up the pre-race shows, the Daytona 500 pre-race show seems to be it's own series and the Subway 400 seems to be in a different "NASCAR Racing" series ID.

Can we start a season pass, "NASCAR Pre-Race Show" to catch all of the pre-race shows please? 

The two affected shows currently are:

Platform: BSkyB UK

Time: 15/2 5.00pm - 6.30pm
Channel: 420 NASN
Programme: "NASCAR Daytona 500 Pre-Race"

and

Time: 22/2 5.30pm - 6.00pm / repeated 23/2 8.30am - 9.00am
Channel: 420 NASN
Programme: "NASCAR Racing"

Many thanks.


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *If you have a FROSP for "Charmed" that is higher than "Smallville" and/or "Enterprise", I'd check your TDL for this Monday.
> 
> A generic description and wrong OAD (1998) means that both the 8:05pm and 9:05pm (Living+1) episodes are being picked up, thus wiping out either "Enterprise" and/or "Smallville", depending on which you have an SP for. *


Enterprise looks wrong too - generic episodes with OADs of 2002 are listed for the Monday 9pm E4 and 10pm E4P1 on my TiVo (Forced a download about half an hour ago).

Edit: Err, did I say Enterprise - I meant Smallville


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I'm not sure Tribune have the time or manpower to trawl other websites for info that the channel should provide. I'd complain to the channel directly  *


Try emailing [email protected]


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Enterprise looks wrong too - generic episodes with OADs of 2002 are listed for the Monday 9pm E4 and 10pm E4P1 on my TiVo (Forced a download about half an hour ago).
> 
> Edit: Err, did I say Enterprise - I meant Smallville  *


Yep. OAD should be 05/11/03. However, although there is no episode title, there is a proper episode synopsis. My FROSP is still, correctly, picking it up.

Link To EpGuides Listing


----------



## ericd121

Well, that's two of my recording's cut down in their prime.
ITV changed *I'm a Celebrity* from a one hour programme to an hour and a half, expanding it both ways by 15 minutes.
This delayed *The Premiership* by 10 minutes
(Hey, this is ITV where time is only a concept!).
Thus, I lost the last ten minutes of both progs.

The really annoying thing is that I'd actually looked at
http://www.radiotimes.com/content/schedule_updates/ 
earlier in the day, seen that *I'm a Celebrity* was starting at 9.00pm, checked the ToDo list which had the correct start time.
Sadly, I didn't register the fact that the end time was set at 10.15pm, rather than the correct 10.30pm.

I'm now recording the last half hour of Sunday *Premiership* repeat (Live TV? What's that?).


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ericd121 _
> *I'm now recording the last half hour of Sunday Premiership repeat (Live TV? What's that?). *


 The Sunday morning programme is not a repeat - it is a re-edit - normally the Sunday show runs 20-30 minutes shorter. But you shouldn't miss much.


----------



## gregh

No listings for BBC skiing weather, which is on at a different time each week I think. Digiguide doesn't show it either, but the BBC website does!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listing...3&filename=20040212/20040213_0155_4223_4830_5


----------



## Gavin

Robot Wars Channel 5 Sat lunch and Sun afternoon..


Posting here as I know it's been logged at least one more time by someone other than me..

Finally I got annoyed enough to call Customer services and there looking into why Tivo thinks we get a new episode on the saturday when it's a repeat of the sunday show and consequently recorded the sunday show and the saturday repeat. Might be because of generic guide data the 28 day rule is not working or it may be the repeat is not flagged as such. Anyway time will tell


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *There is a thread on the DigiGuide forums saying that the reason Paramount listings are so bad at the moment ( they are a bit wonky in DigiGuide too ) is that Paramount have stopped sending out update info and will not be doing so in the future.
> 
> So, note to Tribune: better become more active in checking for late Paramount changes from other sources e.g. http://www.paramountcomedy.co.uk/ *


 Paramount have not stopped sending out the schedules for good - they currently have a techical issue. Even their website is not carrying listings at present.

It should all be sorted out within a few days.


----------



## warrenrb

Out of interest Ozsat, do channels have an 'obligation' to provide listings information to services like Tivo/Tribune, or is it seen as a courtesy? Are there any kind of contracts involved?

I was just wondering, if a channel (like Paramount) fail to provide decent listings, do Tribune just shrug and say 'oh well, not our problem'.

I guess what I'm asking is, are Tribune only as good as the channels, so if the channels don't provide listings, then our payment is for nothing? We have no recourse via Tivo/Tribune?

For a couple of weeks now, my Tivo has failed badly in what it's meant to do (Get me Seinfeld and Frasier without me having know when they are on), and I'm kinda wondering who's to blame  Not that it's gonna get me the programmes I missed....


----------



## occitan

Postcode: AL2
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name:C4
Channel Number:104
Programme Name:The End of the Affair
Time/Date of airing:Saturday 14th February 2004 2205

Tivo listings say Sense and Sensibility, which they also have listed for Sunday night too.

C4 just showed a trailer stating that the End of the Affair - a Network Premier is airing Saturday night...


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Out of interest Ozsat, do channels have an 'obligation' to provide listings information to services like Tivo/Tribune, or is it seen as a courtesy? Are there any kind of contracts involved?
> 
> I was just wondering, if a channel (like Paramount) fail to provide decent listings, do Tribune just shrug and say 'oh well, not our problem'.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, are Tribune only as good as the channels, so if the channels don't provide listings, then our payment is for nothing? We have no recourse via Tivo/Tribune?
> 
> For a couple of weeks now, my Tivo has failed badly in what it's meant to do (Get me Seinfeld and Frasier without me having know when they are on), and I'm kinda wondering who's to blame  Not that it's gonna get me the programmes I missed....  *


 Companies do not have to provide listings for anyone - but normally do as its in everyones interest.

The Paramount thing was a technical issue at Paramount.

All listings services are "in the hands" of the channels.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *The second problem covers pre-race shows, last year we had a seperate series, albeit one not defined with isEpisode=True as might have been better, called "NASCAR Pre-Race" which picked up the pre-race shows, the Daytona 500 pre-race show seems to be it's own series and the Subway 400 seems to be in a different "NASCAR Racing" series ID.
> 
> Can we start a season pass, "NASCAR Pre-Race Show" to catch all of the pre-race shows please?
> 
> The two affected shows currently are:
> 
> Platform: BSkyB UK
> 
> Time: 15/2 5.00pm - 6.30pm
> Channel: 420 NASN
> Programme: "NASCAR Daytona 500 Pre-Race"
> 
> and
> 
> Time: 22/2 5.30pm - 6.00pm / repeated 23/2 8.30am - 9.00am
> Channel: 420 NASN
> Programme: "NASCAR Racing"
> 
> Many thanks. *


This second problem now encompasses more shows as it seems to have caught at least two showings of the "Subway 400 Highlights Show" so these are now in the wrong season pass as well!

There are now two different "NASCAR Racing" Series ID's on NASN! = Serious season pass headaches.


----------



## DeadKenny

In regards to Paramount, how come Sky are getting it right but Tribune aren't? (as I can tell because the Sky banner disagrees with what TiVo is telling me).


----------



## Toothy

Just a heads up for any fans of Caroline Quentin. 

A wishlist for *Caroline Quentin* doesn`t pick up her new drama series *Life Begins*, which is due to be broadcast *Mon 16/2 9:00PM on ITV1*.

Presumably because it doesn`t list her name in the episode description.

Of course, *Digiguide* has the correct listings.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by DeadKenny _
> *In regards to Paramount, how come Sky are getting it right but Tribune aren't? (as I can tell because the Sky banner disagrees with what TiVo is telling me). *


 All channels in the EPG have to provide the information in an agreed format - its been covered several times before.


----------



## steveroe

Sky Digital
Channel 206, E4+1

Guide data seems to "run out"/switch to generic "E4 Channel" in 2 hour blocks from early Saturday 15th Feb.

I forced a daily call earlier tonight but nothing changed. 

Other channels have data into first week of March, E4 itself is okay for another week...


----------



## Paul_J

Guide data wrong for sky movies 2
22nd February 
Should read ne BattleStar Galactica
"Battlestar Galactica Ep 1&2 Back To Back - SM2 5pm" 
source sky web site.
Currently shows old version of the film for the second part and a different film from 5.00 PM


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Sky Digital
> Channel 206, E4+1
> 
> Guide data seems to "run out"/switch to generic "E4 Channel" in 2 hour blocks from early Saturday 15th Feb.
> 
> I forced a daily call earlier tonight but nothing changed.
> 
> Other channels have data into first week of March, E4 itself is okay for another week... *


 This should now be resolved


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Paul_J _
> *Guide data wrong for sky movies 2
> 22nd February
> Should read ne BattleStar Galactica
> "Battlestar Galactica Ep 1&2 Back To Back - SM2 5pm"
> source sky web site.
> Currently shows old version of the film for the second part and a different film from 5.00 PM *


 Where are you looking as I can only find it listing at 8pm


----------



## Fatbloke

Down To Earth
BBC1, Sundays at 8pm.

Looks like there's a mix up in the series id or something. I've managed to set up TWO season passes for this series. My original one picks up the episode 'Unfinished Business' for NEXT week.
My new SP, for the same channel and time picks up the episode 'First Love' that's showing tonight.

Check which SP you have / are missing.


----------



## mini__me

Sky Digital
Channel 416 Motors TV

Programs: All

Can we please have some decent series linkage and program descriptions please on this channel I'm fed up with having to weed through my todo list deleting multiple scheduled recordings of the same program.

Granted some of this is due to there being no description at all with some programs! However some of them have the same description but there doesn't even appear to be a vauge attempt to create proper season pass.

Ta

mini


----------



## cwaring

You will need to contact MotorsTV and ask them to provide better listings: [email protected].

This sort of thing has been mentioned before. You _do_ read this thread, don't you?


----------



## mini__me

Well I did a search in this thread, there is a problem with no listings at all, and some problems with recordings not being what the guide data says they are due to overruns.

However I fail to see why a season pass cant be setup if I can tell from program descriptions that it's the same program. eg Round 3 from xxxx

Also Digiguide and Sky seems to do pretty well with the listings for that channel so they must get their info from somewhere!

I'm currently getting a billion "season review" recordings that are just reviews of the last seasons racing on my season passes. They are all the same show with the same description so why is my season pass trying to record every single one.

Granted I could use sandertons app to see if it's already been recorded but I shouldn't have to! That sort of thing should be sorted out prior to the data being loaded on my tivo.


----------



## bobnick

Well indeed, I'm really fed up with the blame being passed on to the orginal channels. Granted, there may be a couple who downright refuse to co-operate with Tribune or supply completely dud data; but in most cases Digiguide et al have the correct details.
Tribune know fine well how many episodes of American Idol are made each week - yet they spend so little time on our British listings that my Tivo records every repeat showing. Even a cursory glance from anyone at Tribune would flag up the error - We're paying nearly 50% more than the Americans, yet get a far worse service  

Why are valuable resources being wasted adding channels like TUInfo which appeared today; it's a rolling preview for Top Up TV - who on earth would want to record this? Typing in 26 takes freeview viewers to the channel even without the channel data. I'd much rather that the time wasted getting this channel added went into getting the listings correct on the main channels.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Why are valuable resources being wasted adding channels like TUInfo which appeared today; it's a rolling preview for Top Up TV - who on earth would want to record this? Typing in 26 takes freeview viewers to the channel even without the channel data. I'd much rather that the time wasted getting this channel added went into getting the listings correct on the main channels. *


 Have you ever considered that channel data and programme listings are done by different departments? Also, this type of channel has no schedule and so takes no maintainance.

Also, before I had TUINFO added - typing 26 would always take me to an RF channel - even though it wasn't selected.

btw: I have more interest in recording a TopUp promo than I would recording anything on Motors - I don't even have Motors selected.

But I do agree that, where data is provided, it should be used.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mini__me _
> *Sky Digital
> Channel 416 Motors TV
> 
> Programs: All
> 
> Can we please have some decent series linkage and program descriptions please on this channel I'm fed up with having to weed through my todo list deleting multiple scheduled recordings of the same program.
> 
> Granted some of this is due to there being no description at all with some programs! However some of them have the same description but there doesn't even appear to be a vauge attempt to create proper season pass.
> 
> Ta
> 
> mini *


 Have you reported this to TiVo CS ?


----------



## mini__me

> btw: I have more interest in recording a TopUp promo than I would recording anything on Motors - I don't even have Motors selected.


Obviously not a motor sport fan then 

Motors TV is IMHO the best channel on Sky, it's completely FTA, so you can get it without a FTV card. And shows most of the racing that you would pay a premium for on sky sports. Ok so the bitrates a bit low and the commentators leave a bit to be desired sometimes but it's free!!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mini__me _
> *Obviously not a motor sport fan then
> 
> Motors TV is IMHO the best channel on Sky, it's completely FTA, so you can get it without a FTV card. And shows most of the racing that you would pay a premium for on sky sports. Ok so the bitrates a bit low and the commentators leave a bit to be desired sometimes but it's free!! *


 I like F1 

But never saw anything on Motors I would watch which isn't available elsewhere.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Have you ever considered that channel data and programme listings are done by different departments? Also, this type of channel has no schedule and so takes no maintainance. *


Obviously I appreciate that different people look after different things, but all the resources come from the 19 dollars Tivo Inc receive from us each month.
I imagine that the Tivo bosses can't comprehend how poor our data is here in the UK, as surely they would spend 5 minutes setting up Vic and Bob's new series correctly rather than a top up tv test transmission channel. I know which would help the average Tivo user the most.


----------



## pgogborn

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Well indeed, I'm really fed up with the blame being passed on to the orginal channels. *


As I leave more than my fair share of blood on the TiVo UK forum ceiling, I usually leave it to bobnick to fight the good fight for the customer and to ensure TiVo/Tribune are not given a 'get out of jail free card' for deficiencies in the EPG.

However, I do not feel so constrained in the TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion Forum. While recently getting involved in a debate as to who to blame for bad guide data, I read an interesting observation from hdeditor:

<hdeditor post>
It's not all the content provider's fault. I'm an editor at a TV station, and the person in charge of providing program listings is also a TiVo owner, and we are *both* amazed at how the program info gets lost or changed once it leaves our station!
</hdeditor post>
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1697085#post1697085


----------



## csansbury

It certainly does seem that the readers of this particular thread are no longer allowed to criticise the people who we are paying good money to provide a service.

While the BBC, ITV and Men & Motors may sometimes be to blame for guide data problems, it's not them I am paying money money (and it is quite a lot of money for such a simple service) for guide data. It is up to Tivo to sort out the problem. They are the people to complain to, and criticism should be allowed in this thread...otherwise this thread is pointless.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *It certainly does seem that the readers of this particular thread are no longer allowed to criticise the people who we are paying good money to provide a service.
> 
> While the BBC, ITV and Men & Motors may sometimes be to blame for guide data problems, it's not them I am paying money money (and it is quite a lot of money for such a simple service) for guide data. It is up to Tivo to sort out the problem. They are the people to complain to, and criticism should be allowed in this thread...otherwise this thread is pointless. *


 *Can you provide an example of when criticism has not been allowed - when it is aimed at the right people?*

The main problem with things not getting fixed is that people will whine in these forums - but are not preparred to report the problem to TiVo.

I'm sure if enough people want a particular issue fixed - and are willing to actually 'phone CS (or write) and say so - then it will be dealt with.

Remember, this thread is not an official reporting system!

I have found that reporting things in the right way to TiVo - usally gives the right results!

Also, remember that it is really down to TiVo to sort out the problems - even though Tribune are the people to do the work. It is TiVo's job to chase Tribune.

We pay TiVo - not Tribune!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by csansbury _


*...for such a simple service...*
Ahh. Good. Someone with experience in this field. Perhaps you wouldn't mind answering any questions we have, seeing as you know it's so 'easy'.  So, exactly what is the process they use? *

*They are the people to complain to, and criticism should be allowed in this thread...otherwise this thread is pointless. *
To be strictly accurate, this thread is really for the _reporting_ of errors  However, I too like the discussions on the subject.

Also, don't forget that this is not the _official_ way of reporting scheduling errors. I know this thread _used_ to be monitored and, although Jim99 seems to have stopped posting, it may well still be. However, I assume that errors should still be reported the official way (via Tivo CS) or they may not even get looked into 

(The above is all my opinion. I have no authority to state anything as fact )

(* of course, if he _does_ know I'll be more than a little    )


----------



## csansbury

*Can you provide an example of when criticism has not been allowed*

Looking back, it's certainly quite regularly frowned upon. When people complain about data problems STILL not being fixed, the complainant is told (often rather abruptly) that it is the fault of the TV stations. Perhaps I should have worded my point differently.

*Remember, this thread is not an official reporting system!*
*We pay TiVo - not Tribune*

Like I said in my post, complain to Tivo

*To be strictly accurate, this thread is really for the reporting of errors*

But when we do, we are criticised for reporting it to the wrong people

*...for such a simple service...*

You misread my post Carl,  I am not saying I am an expert in the process. I am saying that it is a lot of money for such a simple service. While I am aware that there are other costs for Tivo, Digiguide do a very similar task, more accurately by many accounts, for a great deal less money. I am willing to pay this money, but I expect a good service.

My criticism is not of moderators of this forum. This is the best run forum I have ever taken part on. You guys all do a good job. Perhaps, however, we SHOULD be getting annoyed with Tivo, and not allowing the buck to be passed to the TV stations or whoever. We deserve a better service because we pay for a better service. When somebody reports yet another error, we all be getting together to say "this is not on!"

It is not our job to preserve the good name of Tivo. I love it...but it could be better!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by csansbury _


*But when we do, we are criticised for reporting it to the wrong people*
No. Personally, I have _never_ criticised _anyone_ for reporting errors in this thread. What I _have_ done is remind them that the 'officiall' way is to call Tivo CS and, when they repeat the same error a few days later with an added "THIS HAS NOT YET BEEN FIXED!!!"-type comment, I will politely ask them if they actualy _did_ report it to Tivo CS and also point out that it takes more than a couple of days for any 'fixes' to arrive on our Tivos even _after_ it has been fixed.

*I am saying that it is a lot of money for such a simple service.*
Actually, I thought that that was exactly what you meant 
What I was getting at is that I don't think it _is_ a "simple" service. It may _sound_ like it is... "get data from suppliers and put it in database", but I'm fairly confident that it is not really _that_ simple a process  (I await being proved wrong )

I don't disagree with your other points


----------



## csansbury

Sorry Carl, I could argue about the differences between a service and a process, but this is simply missing my point.

You seem to have taken this personally. I wasn't pointing any fingers, but I am sorry if it has come accross as such. My point is simply this; Tivo's listing services are not up to scratch for many channels, and we should be getting together to push them to make it better.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *Sorry Carl, I could argue about the differences between a service and a process, but this is simply missing my point.
> 
> You seem to have taken this personally. I wasn't pointing any fingers, but I am sorry if it has come accross as such. My point is simply this; Tivo's listing services are not up to scratch for many channels, and we should be getting together to push them to make it better. *


 I think the only thing they we all would disagree with on this subject, is which channels should be dealt with first!


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The main problem with things not getting fixed is that people will whine in these forums - but are not preparred to report the problem to TiVo.
> *


I don't think this thread is full of people whining, but neither are people generally 'frowned upon' when the complain here. The trouble is is that is expensive and and a major hassle to ring up Tivo CS here in the UK. We have so many errors, I've simply lost the will to ring up anymore.
In the US, there's a tiny amount of listing errors and a freephone CS number. Indeed, I don't even think there's an american equivalent of this thread.
In the UK, we pay nearly 50% more for our service and have have to pay for our CS phonecalls (at national rate). That costs me 15p a minute. And as the first thing the CS reps do when I report a listing error is try and get me to check my daily downloads are working, it takes a while to get the problem across. I'm lucky if it only costs me 50p a go.
There should be some online procedure where we can report errors - or even better, we should be able to hit the thumbs down button on listings that are incorrect in the TV guide so that the feedback can be uploaded back to Tivo.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *You seem to have taken this personally. *


I didn't. Sorry if I gave that impression


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *I don't think this thread is full of people whining, but neither are people generally 'frowned upon' when the complain here. The trouble is is that is expensive and and a major hassle to ring up Tivo CS here in the UK. We have so many errors, I've simply lost the will to ring up anymore.
> In the US, there's a tiny amount of listing errors and a freephone CS number. Indeed, I don't even think there's an american equivalent of this thread.
> In the UK, we pay nearly 50% more for our service and have have to pay for our CS phonecalls (at national rate). That costs me 15p a minute. And as the first thing the CS reps do when I report a listing error is try and get me to check my daily downloads are working, it takes a while to get the problem across. I'm lucky if it only costs me 50p a go.
> There should be some online procedure where we can report errors - or even better, we should be able to hit the thumbs down button on listings that are incorrect in the TV guide so that the feedback can be uploaded back to Tivo. *


 If you look back through this thread (and its archive) - they are quite a few errors reported that are down to people not having the latest download. There are also a few errors reported which are actual user errors.

Having a 'flag' to show a programme has a problem - is going to take a bit of time to first find whether there really is a problem - and what it should be.

If people are going to report errors - they'll need to provide correction details.

Of cause, this wouldn't apply to missing data.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _


* That costs me 15p a minute.*
I assume you use a mobile then? Standard land-line cost is 8/4/2ppm (day/eve/w-e). It is not Tivo CS's fault that you are using the most expensive way to call a National Rate number!

*And as the first thing the CS reps do when I report a listing error is try and get me to check my daily downloads are working*
That's an odd one. I've never been asked that. 

*There should be some online procedure where we can report errors*
That has been suggested before and is a good idea that I agree with!

*- or even better, we should be able to hit the thumbs down button on listings that are incorrect in the TV guide so that the feedback can be uploaded back to Tivo.*
How would Tivo differentiate this :down: from an "I don't like this show"-type :down: then?


----------



## pgogborn

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> * That costs me 15p a minute.
> I assume you use a mobile then? Standard land-line cost is 8/4/2ppm (day/eve/w-e). It is not Tivo CS's fault that you are using the most expensive way to call a National Rate number!
> *


<Anorak Mode>
If you are comparing a land-line cost with a mobile cost you have not got enough information to say that bobnick is using the most expensive way.

For example, you have not included the line-rental in your equation. For a low volume user using a pay-as-you-go mobile may be the cheapest way to make calls. There are other circumstances in which a mobile may be the cheapest method (the most exotic I can think of is - you are staying in a hotel, noticed an error using TiVo-web, want to correct the problem before you get home and want to avoid the high charges that some hotels add for phone-calls) .

What is for certain, if somebody is using a pay-as-you-go mobile, they usually have a better knowledge of the true cost of a call than somebody using a land-line,
</Anorak Mode>


----------



## bobnick

Oh dear, this thread is becoming quite bizzare! To clear up the confusion once and for all (so we can go back to moaning about guide data - I missed the BBC local news again this lunchtime despite having two season passes):

Yes, I'm using a mobile. Tivo has a premium number; it doesn't come out of any inclusive minutes on a mobile, nor is it included in BT Together or Telewest flat rate deals.
As everyone is so interested (!) I don't have a landline - I don't need one. I have broadband for internet access and tivo listings, and use my mobile to talk to people. My friends have mobile phones too, so the calls are cheaper than if I had a land line.
So I'm not being difficult by choosing to call Tivo on my mobile - it's the only option I have or need. Or are you suggesting that I pay 10 quid a month for listings, and 10 pounds a month for a land line so I call to report all the data errors?
Perhaps Tivo should have a freephone number for guide data errors, like Tivo America has for customer services.

Carl: You want to provide corrections for Tivo *and* come up with a human interface - for free  Perhaps we could have 4 thumbs down to show an error? something similar to the restart shortcuts perhaps?


----------



## pahunt

- Postcode - TA6
- Sky Digital
- E4
- 205
- Friends
- Thursday 19th Feb - 9pm

Wrong OAD on episode. This is the 3rd episode of series 10 but the OAD shows as December 2003 so FRO season pass/wishlist won't pick this up. The episode description also says "Another chance to catch last Friday's episode" which it clearly isn't.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pgogborn _
> *For example, you have not included the line-rental in your equation. *


Okay. My line-rental is £10 pm. Most mobile contracts *start* at around £15 don't they? If so, I'm *still* paying less than bobnick 

Besides, I wouldn't include it in any equation as it is irrelevant. You _have_ to pay it whether you make one call or 1000 

(Okay, we'll leave it there. We never agree on anything and i don't want to bog down this thread with OT posts!)


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by bobnick _


*As everyone is so interested (!) I don't have a landline - I don't need one. *
Then you can't legitimately (IMO only!) complain at the price of calls as YOU have chosen the most expensive option


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* ntl:home digitalplus
*Channel Name:* E4 & E4+1
*Channel Number:* 144 & 145
*Programme Name:* As If
*Time/Date:* Feb 16th - 20th, 17:30 & 20:00 (E4), 18:30 & 21:00 (E4+1)

*Problem encountered:* The guide data for 'As If' throughout the entire week from Feb 16th - 20th is showing an original air date of 2002. Therefore all this weeks episodes are not being picked up be the season pass. Next weeks episodes, from Feb 23rd, appear ok.


----------



## 10203

*Postcode:* RH10
*Service Provider:* Sky
*Channel Name:* BBC1 + Regions
*Channel Number:* 101 etc
*Programme Name:* BBC News at One
*Time/Date:* Various

*Problem encountered:* Come on guys! What's going on with the News at One? First the 3:20PM news gets added into the series - now odd days are appearing in other series - the Mon 23rd News is in the series with the Saturday 12PM news.

Please can we go back to the way it used to be when the One O'Clock News was in it's own series. Thanks.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *As everyone is so interested (!) I don't have a landline - I don't need one.
> Then you can't legitimately (IMO only!) complain at the price of calls as YOU have chosen the most expensive option  *


Err, no! My line rental is 10 quid a month, and gets me a 150 quid phone for free each year. Freefone calls are free, landline calls are 2p a minute, and calls to Tivo in the US cost me 3p a minute. Calls to rip-off 0870 national rate numbers cost me a lot more! I reported 3 errors today and it took 6 minutes exactly. Why should I have to pay to tell Tivo where it's gone wrong? E-mails are far more efficient.

Anyhow, I'm very interested to see how many of these 3 errors will be fixed and how long it will take. I'll report back...


----------



## pgogborn

It is about 4 months since Jim99 has posted.

Perhaps he is no longer at Tribune. I wonder if it would be appropriate for one of the mods to pm him to see if he can put them into the picture.

If there is no reply perhaps they can see if Tribune is willing to give somebody else the task of monitoring the thread or if an address for direct email submissions can be set up.


----------



## OzSat

Jim99 is most definitely alive and kicking at Tribune and I can confirm that Tribune are still aware of this thread.

However, I can't commit to saying that they monitor this thread daily - as it is not an official thread - and could be seen as making it official if they did say it was checked daily.

But they do take note of error reports - and do attempt to fix those which can be rectified in time for transmissions.


----------



## Jim99

Hey there!

Still alive and kicking...although I haven't been checking the forum on a daily basis others at Tribune have been.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pgogborn

Hi Jim,
Good to know that as far as Tribune is concerned, you are not a Norwegian Blue.


----------



## bobnick

Glad to hear from you Jim - thanks for saying Hi!


----------



## bobones

Really pissed off that my tivo failed to record Shameless last night. It was a high priority season pass, no conflicts and nothing else recorded in its place. The reason given in recording history was that there is another showing within 28 days. That's rubbish. I only have channel 4 and next week is the last episode. Tribune's fault I take it?


----------



## JonO

Postcode: SO16
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name:Sky Sports 2
Channel Number:402
Programme Name:Football - Live (Live FA Cup Liverpool vs Portsmouth)
Time/Date of airing:Sunday 22nd February 2004 14:00-16:15
Problem encountered: Programme is listed as "Joe Calzaghe vs. Mger Mkrtchian, Super Middleweights" starting at 13:00-15:00. Guess there are other listing inaccuracies around this .., e.g. 12:00 - 14:00 should be Rugby League which is in TiVo as 11:00 - 13:00.


----------



## JonO

Although not much use as it is on now ...

Postcode: SO16
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name:Sky Sports 1
Channel Number:401
Programme Name:Football - Action from last nights under 21 International
Time/Date of airing:Wednesday 18th February 2004 11:30-13:30
Problem encountered: Listed as Premier League Snooker.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by JonO _
> *Postcode: SO16
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name:Sky Sports 2
> Channel Number:402
> Programme Name:Football - Live (Live FA Cup Liverpool vs Portsmouth)
> Time/Date of airing:Sunday 22nd February 2004 14:00-16:15
> Problem encountered: Programme is listed as "Joe Calzaghe vs. Mger Mkrtchian, Super Middleweights" starting at 13:00-15:00. Guess there are other listing inaccuracies around this .., e.g. 12:00 - 14:00 should be Rugby League which is in TiVo as 11:00 - 13:00. *


 Ensure you have performed a daily call before reporting listings errors - and allow the call to have 'Suceeded' for one-hour.

TiVo listings have already been amended for this late change - and are correct here.

Sky are often slow in advising of these changes - even though they are in their EPG.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by bobones _
> *Really pissed off that my tivo failed to record Shameless last night. It was a high priority season pass, no conflicts and nothing else recorded in its place. The reason given in recording history was that there is another showing within 28 days. That's rubbish. I only have channel 4 and next week is the last episode. Tribune's fault I take it? *


Yes, this had the same data as the previous week's episode, so it looked to TiVo like a repeat.
I noticed it's non-appearance in the ToDo list, so I added it from the *Record This Also* option.
Sorry I didn't post a note here about it  but this happens so often that I give the ToDo list a look on a regular basis.


----------



## steveroe

Ozsat, can you do your trick with the E4+1 listings again.

At the moment the guide data runs out on Sunday 22nd at 3 p.m.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Ozsat, can you do your trick with the E4+1 listings again.
> 
> At the moment the guide data runs out on Sunday 22nd at 3 p.m. *


 Done 

You may need to daily call again.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *- Postcode - TA6
> - Sky Digital
> - E4
> - 205
> - Friends
> - Thursday 19th Feb - 9pm
> 
> Wrong OAD on episode. This is the 3rd episode of series 10 but the OAD shows as December 2003 so FRO season pass/wishlist won't pick this up. The episode description also says "Another chance to catch last Friday's episode" which it clearly isn't. *




I see this one hasn't been fixed and next weeks has the same problem


----------



## csansbury

This is also happening on the Channel 4 episodes.


----------



## Adder

Series: Motor Racing
Episode Title	Toyota Indy 300
Duration	0:50
Original Air Date	Wed 3th Mar 2004
Channel	105 FIVE
Showing Date	Wed 3rd Mar 01:45

This should be in the series "IRL Racing" this means that people's season passes from previous years will not work if it is left this way.


----------



## Andy C

*Postcode:* GU14
*Service Provider:* ntl:home digitalplus
*Channel Name:* E4 & E4+1
*Channel Number:* 144 & 145
*Programme Name:* Friends
*Time/Date:* Every Thursday

*Problem encountered:* Ahh, more issues with Friends. How can one show cause so much trouble every year?!

Anyway, the same episode airs on Thurday evenings at 21:00 & 23:30 on E4, and at 22:00 & 00:30 on E4+1. Tivo has completely the wrong episode listed for the late showings (23:30 on E4, 00:30 on E4+1). The epsidoe on Tivos' EPG is from 1995! Due to clashes with other shows, I want the SP to pick up the 00:30 showing on E4+1, but this just wont happen with such a way off listing.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Series: Motor Racing
> Episode Title	Toyota Indy 300
> Duration	0:50
> Original Air Date	Wed 3th Mar 2004
> Channel	105 FIVE
> Showing Date	Wed 3rd Mar 01:45
> 
> This should be in the series "IRL Racing" this means that people's season passes from previous years will not work if it is left this way.  *


Have also discovered the following:

Platform: BSkyB UK
Channel: 403 Sky Sports 3 and other Sky Sports channel on repeat showings
First showing: 29 Feb 18:00

Title: "Auto Racing"

This programme and its repeats on any Sky Sports channel (1, 2, 3, Extra) should also be in the series "IRL Racing" created last year.

*AND!*

Platform: BSkyB UK
Channel: 412 EUROGB
First showing: 3 Mar 00:15

Title: "Auto Racing"

This should also be in the series "IRL Racing".

So currently none of my SIX different "IRL Racing" season pases would pick up any showings of the race. (Sky Sports 1, 2, 3, Extra, British Eurosport, FIVE)

Can we have a fix before the weekend?

Pretty please?


----------



## blindlemon

Postcode: SN16
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: paramount Comedy 1 & 2
Channel Number: 127 & 128
Programme Name: Seinfeld
Time/Date: Most of them seem to be something else.... still 

C'mon guys - what's happening with these Paramount listings?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *C'mon guys - what's happening with these Paramount listings? *


Ask Paramount


----------



## warrenrb

I would like to second BlindLemon's comments, and reiterate my annoyance at Paramount Listings.

As of 1 March, Seinfeld and Frasier both revert to generic descriptions. It had got pretty good for the last two or so weeks.

And Carl, do you ever have anything _useful_ to say?


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *....And Carl, do you ever have anything useful to say? *


A bit harsh I think


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *And Carl, do you ever have anything useful to say? *


Yes! I can safely say that the majority of my 2,800+ posts have contained mostly useful information.

I also know that repeating the same thing time and time again on here will not necessarily get the problem fixed any quicker


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Ask Paramount  *


 I emailed them but got no reply.

Anybody got a phone number?


----------



## mrtickle

[Note - to view the TmsIDs and Series Server IDs use backdoors and press the "Enter" key on a programme description. Or use TiVoweb]

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC1 + variants
Channel Number: 102, 101
Programme Name: *Film 2004 With Jonathan Ross*
Problem type: 28-day rule not working

*
Previously reported 10th Jan, still not fixed 
*

The episodes on Saturday on BBC2 are repeats of the episode which aired the previous Tuesday on BBC1.
Currently if you have SPs on both channel you will get duplcates being recorded.

eg these two should be the same:


Code:


Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date		Channel	Date		Time	IsEp	TmsId
"24 February" 	Tue 24th Feb 2004	BBC1LDN	Tue 24th Feb	23:15	True	EP6335960014	
(no title) 	Sat 28th Feb 2004	BBC2	Sat 28th Feb	12:45	True	EP6335960015

Please can you fix so that BBC2 above is EP6335960014, thanks.

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC3
Channel Number: 102, 115
Programme Name: *Little Britain*
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme

*
Previously reported 18th December, 3rd Jan 2004, 10th Jan, still not fixed 
*

First SP, server ID 708596 contains:
BBCR4FM	Tue 9th Mar	18:30	False	SH5547110000

2nd SP, server ID 994554 contains:
BBCR4FM	Tue 24th Feb	18:30	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Tue 24th Feb	22:30	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Fri 27th Feb	23:25	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Sat 28th Feb	03:20	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Sun 29th Feb	23:00	False	SH6250070000	
BBCR4FM	Tue 2nd Mar	18:30	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Tue 2nd Mar	22:30	False	SH6250070000	
BBC3	Fri 5th Mar	23:00	False	SH6250070000

This has been going on so long that I've lost track of which SP is the "correct" one . But they are the same series and there should only be one SP. I guess the first one as it has a lower server ID so was created first.

Also there is still no Episodic data for the BBC3 episodes so both TV and radio have the same description currently. BBC2 provided good data, perhaps someone inside BBC3 is the problem?

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC 3 (SKYONE), BBC News 24 (BBC24)
Channel Number: 115, 507
Programme Name: *Liquid News*
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme

Previously reported 10th Jan. Fixed, thanks!

=====================

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: CNN Europe (CNNEU)
Channel Number: 513
Programme Name: *The Daily Show With Jon Stewart: Global Edition*

This programme is broadcast ONCE a week, on Saturday nights at 23:30 with a re-run the following day (Sunday) again at 23:30.

The guide data has always been fine with the duplicates being detected correctly, until now. This week is the last week with correct data. The 6th/7th and 13th/14th March are in the schedule as 4 different episodes. Please fix!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Please can you fix so that BBC2 above is EP6335960015, thanks.*


*Do you mean EP6335960014 ?*


----------



## bobnick

Hi all,
I reported a problem with Live At Johnny's on BBC3 with Tivo CS over a week ago (Tivo records every repeat showing) and it still hasn't been fixed. As such, I'm fed up (for the time being at least) of reporting all the errors I find to Tivo - why should I bother to waste my time and cash? So here's a quick head's up for us community members:

American Idol - Friday's new episodes won't tape, and Sunday has the wrong description (it's for a future show - so the future show probably won't work either)
Harry Hill - Each and every repeated showing on ITV1 is being recorded.
BBC 1 Local London news - Every show each Monday is excluded from the normal season pass - it still happens every week.

hope this is of help!


----------



## cwaring

Just a 'heads-up' for those with a SP.

Looks like Bravo are showing "Empty Quiver" after all and not a repeat of "Delores Demands" as per the EPG (and DG as it happens ).

You have three more chances to get it: 3:40pm, 7pm & 8pm


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Do you mean EP6335960014 ? *


Oops! Yes, sorry. I'll fix the post too.


----------



## SaintM

Provider: Meridian
Channel name/callsign: ITV
Channel Number: RF
Programme Name: The Premiership
Problem: Season pass records the episode on the Saturday Evenining, but also catches the repeat showing on Sunday morning.


----------



## Adder

Thanks for fixing IRL Racing, this one's possibly a bit late:

Title: F1 Preview 2004
Duration 0:35
Original Air Date Sun 29th Feb 2004
Genres Chat Show, Motor Racing
Type Special
Channel 103 ITV1LON (and all other regional ITV1s)
Showing Date Sun 29th Feb 14:00

This should be in the series "Formula One Racing".

Many thanks.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *Provider: Meridian
> Channel name/callsign: ITV
> Channel Number: RF
> Programme Name: The Premiership
> Problem: Season pass records the episode on the Saturday Evenining, but also catches the repeat showing on Sunday morning. *


 Technically, the Sunday show is not a repeat and runs around 30 minutes less than the Saturday edition.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *
> 
> Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel name/callsign: BBC2 + variants, BBC3
> Channel Number: 102, 115
> Programme Name: Little Britain
> Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme
> 
> 
> Previously reported 18th December, 3rd Jan 2004, 10th Jan, still not fixed
> 
> 
> First SP, server ID 708596 contains:
> BBCR4FM	Tue 9th Mar	18:30	False	SH5547110000
> 
> 2nd SP, server ID 994554 contains:
> BBCR4FM	Tue 24th Feb	18:30	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Tue 24th Feb	22:30	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Fri 27th Feb	23:25	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Sat 28th Feb	03:20	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Sun 29th Feb	23:00	False	SH6250070000
> BBCR4FM	Tue 2nd Mar	18:30	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Tue 2nd Mar	22:30	False	SH6250070000
> BBC3	Fri 5th Mar	23:00 False	SH6250070000
> 
> This has been going on so long that I've lost track of which SP is the "correct" one . But they are the same series and there should only be one SP. I guess the first one as it has a lower server ID so was created first.
> *


Actually there should be two - you wouldn't expect Little Britain the TV series to have the same ID as Little Britain the radio series,

The problem (apart from the lack of episode data of course) seems to be that the two earlier radio episodes are wrongly on the TV series' ID.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Technically, the Sunday show is not a repeat and runs around 30 minutes less than the Saturday edition. *


Yes definitely better to keep these separate IMO. No Ally McCoist has to be a plus point


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *I emailed them [Paramount] but got no reply.
> 
> Anybody got a phone number? *


 I managed to track down their phone number today and spoke to a nice sounding lady called Zoe - who assured me she will look into the problems and get back to me....

I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt - but if I don't hear back within a day, I'll post the phone number here...


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Actually there should be two - you wouldn't expect Little Britain the TV series to have the same ID as Little Britain the radio series,
> 
> The problem (apart from the lack of episode data of course) seems to be that the two earlier radio episodes are wrongly on
> the TV series' ID. *


Well, there is no reason why they can't share the same series ID - after all, a Season Pass on radio 4 won't record episodes on BBC2 because SPs are channel-specific. The same happens with many other series that happily share radio/TV SPs without problems - Yes Minister, League of Gentlemen. This is Tribune's current system (barring rogue SPs) and I like it. The other advantage is that when viewing "upcoming episodes" you can be alerted to the other "version" of a programme that you might want to record, and set an Sp on that channel for it. Just as now you can find out about the UK G2 showings of Have I Got News For You when you spot them in the BBC2 SP for that programme.

In this case there was originally a BBC3 SP then a BBC2 SP was wrongly added, then some episodes on BBC3 appeared in the new imposter SP so if you only set the BBC3 SP you'd miss them, then the radio episodes were added to first one then the other, and it's all a big mess. Far better to have fewer SPs!

Because it's so annoying when these rogue SPs are added and they are so hard to spot unless you are VERY vigilant - they don't appear in the Recording History - I think we should be aiming for fewer SPs where possible.


----------



## EddyC

Is there any likelyhood of Tribune starting to carry either RTE Radio 1, TV3 or TG4 listings? These are all available to Northern Ireland terrestial viewers, along with Sky Digital viewers, and the schedules tend to be fairly fixed.

Digiguide are happy to list TV3/TG4 listings so I presume the information is easily available. (While I'm able to setup manual recordings for any items of interest, I have several older relatives with Tivos who find this rather daunting!) so it would be very convenient... (TV3IRL / TG4 in the Tivo guide.)


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Well, there is no reason why they can't share the same series ID - after all, a Season Pass on radio 4 won't record episodes on BBC2 because SPs are channel-specific. *


I think they are different series so should have different ids. But I take your point that it makes little practical difference.


----------



## groovyclam

Platform: Sky
Channel: FXUK
Channel Number: 289

"Taxicab Confessions" has lost its episode details and reverted to generic descriptions when before each episode was given details and repeats in the week were not duplicate recorded.


----------



## groovyclam

Platform: Sky ( and probably cable as well )

Channel: LIVING
Channel Number: 112

And time-shift Channel: LIVING1
Channel Number: 113

After the 3rd of March "Queer Eye For the Straight Guy" reverts to generic descriptions and the same episode is being recorded multiple times. Previously each episode has had episode details.


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt - but if I don't hear back within a day, I'll post the phone number here... *


 020 7478 5300

Ask for "Zoe" in the listings department and tell her what you think of the current state of the Paramount listings


----------



## sanderton

Channel: BBCR4 BBCWS
Programme: Just a Minute
When: various

The generic epiode description (SH5205110000) has got a specific episode's details:

"Nicholas Parsons chairs the classic panel game from the Warwick Arts Centre. This week's panellists are Clement Freud, Linda Smith, Ross Noble and Graham Norton. (Repeated Sunday)."

This has sent my "LINDA SMITH" WL haywire!


----------



## pahunt

Title: My Family Reloaded: Special
Duration 0:30
Channel 101 BBC1
Showing Date Fri 12th Mar 2004 20:30

IMO this should be linked to the My Family season pass. It does appear to be a one-off special but a season pass will miss it because of the extended title.


----------



## sanderton

I'm not 100% sure it's an error, but when I added a speciel edition of Meet the Ancestors today I noticed:

Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY Sat 6th Mar 20:00 60 
Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY1 Sat 6th Mar 21:00 60 
Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY Sun 7th Mar 08:00 60 
Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY1 Sun 7th Mar 09:00 60 
Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY Sun 7th Mar 14:00 60 
Skeleton in the Crypt: The Pilgrim Trade UKHSTY1 Sun 7th Mar 15:00 60 
*Chariot Queen UKSTY Sat 20th Mar 11:50 60 
Chariot Queen UKST1 Sat 20th Mar 12:50 60 
Chariot Queen UKSTY Sat 20th Mar 20:00 60 
Chariot Queen UKST1 Sat 20th Mar 21:00 60 *
The Mummies of Cladh Hallan UKHSTY Sun 21st Mar 10:00 60 
The Mummies of Cladh Hallan UKHSTY1 Sun 21st Mar 11:00 60

Meet the Ancestors (a history/archaeology programme) on UKStyle (a gardening/DIY channel). Eh?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I'm not 100% sure it's an error, but when I added a speciel edition of Meet the Ancestors today I noticed:
> 
> Meet the Ancestors (a history/archaeology programme) on UKStyle (a gardening/DIY channel). Eh? *


 I've look at the listings supplied by UKTV - and it is in the UK Style schedule. 

Actually, I think they show you how to build your own chariot!


----------



## Hantai

- IG2
- Sky Digital
- Radio: LBC
- 927
- Nick Ferrari show
- 7-10 Am weekdays
- Listing only rarely reads the correct time, most days it reads 9AM-12PM which has not been accurate since Jan 5th. Correct listing for LBC on weekdays should be

7-10AM Nick Ferrari
10AM-12PM James O'Brien


----------



## Fatbloke

Heads up for all those with a *CSI* season pass.
Channel 5. Tuesdays @ 21:00

Due to a recent change in program two weeks ago when C5 changed the CSI episode to fit back in with the US order of the series, Tivo is seeing the program for this Tuesday as a *duplicate* even though we havn't seen the episode yet.

Since it's not repeated, get into the recording history asap or miss it forever!!! Well, until it's repeated later in the year


----------



## cwaring

Well spotted, FB. Thanks!


----------



## groovyclam

Platform: Sky ( but probably others )
Channel Name: BBC7 Radio
Channel ID: BBCR7
Channel Number: 881

Date: Daily from 4th March to 13th March

Problem: All episodes of "Ladies of Letters.com" have the incorrect title spelling of "Ladise of Letters.com"


----------



## Diamond Mike

> _Originally posted by Fatbloke _
> *Heads up for all those with a CSI season pass.
> Channel 5. Tuesdays @ 21:00
> 
> Due to a recent change in program two weeks ago when C5 changed the CSI episode to fit back in with the US order of the series, Tivo is seeing the program for this Tuesday as a duplicate even though we havn't seen the episode yet.
> 
> Since it's not repeated, get into the recording history asap or miss it forever!!! Well, until it's repeated later in the year  *


Thanks -I would devastated if I had missed my weekly fix!


----------



## sjp

not a listing error as such but just in case anybody who's subscribed and is having the same grief as i'm having (though they may not realise it)...

my The O.C. wishlist is not picking up any hits even though it's in the data. i always thought that punctuation was translated into spaces but no matter what combination spaces/asterisks/whatever i cannot get a wishlist to pick the programme up.

heads up over, i now leave the floor open to the many working examples of how to get a working wishlist for "The O.C."


----------



## groovyclam

Does "The OC " ( note: space after C and nothing between O and C ) work as a title wishlist ?

Failing that, you could make season passes for all the channels it appears on and TiVo will remove duplicates from the to-do list.


----------



## sjp

nope, "the<sp>oc<sp>" doesn't work either, didn't try it without the quotes though.

i kinda guess it might not have been a bad idea to actually state when the first airing is... Sunday 6:30pm C4 

stuart


----------



## teresatt

Postcode: WS4
Service Provider: Telewest Active Digital
Channel Name: Paramount Comedy 1
Channel Number: 132
Programme Name: Ally McBeal
Time/Date: Starting from 8th March will be on twice a day on weekdays at 22:00 and 01:00. 

There is no mention of Ally McBeal at all in the listings.


----------



## Toothy

SP for *Five Live Formula One* on Radio Five Live missed the first 30 minutes of an hour long special.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by teresatt _
> *Programme Name: Ally McBeal*


I assume E4/C4 loat or sold the rights? Would be interesting to know


----------



## sanderton

Paramount often pick up second-run rights.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I assume E4/C4 loat or sold the rights? Would be interesting to know  *


According to Paramount's website they're only showing the first 2 series.


----------



## pmk

C4 - Frasier Wednesdays 23:05 - this is the 2nd part it is not being picked due due to 28 day rule (thinks its same as last weeks)

BBC1 - Through The Keyhole 12:30 (daytime) - this week episode titles are 1-5th March instead of 8-12 March meaning 28 day rule not recording

HTH


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *C4 - Frasier Wednesdays 23:05 - this is the 2nd part it is not being picked due due to 28 day rule (thinks its same as last weeks)*


Are you sure it's not because your Tivo has a programme clash with a higher-priority SP?

I only ask as mine is set to record okay and I have a FROSP.

Last week's was "Maris Returns" and this week's is "Murder Most Maris". Certainly _not_ the same ep!

(FYI, last call-in was yesterday @ 11:48pm)

Incidently, don't forget the extra episode @ 12:30pm tomorrow (Monday) which is a repeat of the one shown two weeks-ago on Wednesday; the one where the sound went of towards the end. It's in the EPG


----------



## Adder

Platform BSkyB UK
Programme Title WWE RAW
Duration	2:00
Channel	403 SKYSP3
Showing Date	Fri 12th Mar 21:00

This should be in the series "WWE Late Night Raw" as the later repeat that day is.

Thanks.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Platform BSkyB UK
> Programme Title WWE RAW
> Duration	2:00
> Channel	403 SKYSP3
> Showing Date	Fri 12th Mar 21:00
> 
> This should be in the series "WWE Late Night Raw" as the later repeat that day is.
> 
> Thanks. *


 It 'WWE RAW' and 'WWE Late Night Raw' keep getting used - I wish it was one or the other. As there isn't a maily version of 'Raw' then it should be listed as 'WWE Late Night Raw'.

It would be nice to see the 'Smackdown' screenings use the 'Late Night' title to show the difference between the 'Late Night' and 'family' versions. And the the other WWE programmes in fact.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It 'WWE RAW' and 'WWE Late Night Raw' keep getting used - I wish it was one or the other. As there isn't a maily version of 'Raw' then it should be listed as 'WWE Late Night Raw'.
> 
> It would be nice to see the 'Smackdown' screenings use the 'Late Night' title to show the difference between the 'Late Night' and 'family' versions. And the the other WWE programmes in fact. *


Absolutely agreed, can you work any magic?


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: ITV1CEN
Channel Number: 61
Programme Name: Formula One
Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 07 Mar 04 0200

Last year the live races used to have the phrase "Grand Prix Live" in the synopsis which allowed me to use a keyword wishlist to record just the race rather than qualifying. Yesterday's Australian grand prix did not have this in the synopsis but could it be reinstated for future races?

(Or does anyone know a better way to catch just the race itself?)


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Aerial
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 54
Programme Name: Rather Good Videos
Time/Date Of Airing: Thu 11 Mar 04 0115

This series has not got a season pass set, can one be set up please? Other episodes are at:

Sun 14 Mar 0230
Thu 18 Mar 0145
Sun 21 Mar 0130


----------



## groovyclam

Programme: Little Britain
Channel: BBC 7


My *existing* season pass for "Little Britain" radio series on BBC7 isn't picking up the weekly reshowings starting today.

Just a heads up for any fans who haven't heard the radio version ( like me )

Why can't Tribune keeps existing series ID's in order ?


----------



## SaintM

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *Provider: Meridian
> Channel name/callsign: ITV
> Channel Number: RF
> Programme Name: The Premiership
> Problem: Season pass records the episode on the Saturday Evenining, but also catches the repeat showing on Sunday morning. *


The repeat is still being caught by the season pass. Either mark the sunday morning episode as a repeat or set it up as a different series please!


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: Discovery and Discovery+1
Channel Number: 130 + 131
Programme Name: MarkWilliams On The Rails
Time/Date Of Airing: Wed 17th March 20:00 onwards

This is not flagged as being a series.


----------



## threadkiller

Postcode: EX39
Service Provider: freeview
Channel Name: ITV
Channel Number: 
Programme Name: Ant & Dec Saturday night
Time/Date Of Airing: SAt 13th onwards

Although TIVO lists up coming episodes, it wont allow a season pass, only individual recordings


----------



## Adder

Postcode: GU2
Provider: BSkyB UK
Channel: 432 WRESTL
Times: All

This channel is only showing generic two hour blocks, does Tribune need to go after someone at "The Wrestling Channel", or do we need to badger the management at The Wrestling Channel to provide Tribune with listings?


----------



## Fatbloke

Odd one this - *Gunpowder Treason & Plot*
sunday 21:00 BBC2

This is supposed to be a 2 part drama/doc according to the TvTimes, yet both Tivo and Digiguide see the 'episode' tonight as a 50min and 55 min double episode.

Best to check that you've asked Tivo to record both parts of it...

Next week is shown as a single 1:45 episode.


----------



## joni

Postcode: BN 20
Sky Digital
Paramount Comedy 1 (132)

Still listing Frasier at 10pm nightly even though it has switched times.


----------



## warrenrb

> _Originally posted by joni _
> *Postcode: BN 20
> Sky Digital
> Paramount Comedy 1 (132)
> 
> Still listing Frasier at 10pm nightly even though it has switched times. *


And the title's are STILL generic, despite DigiGuide having episode info for both Paramount 1 & 2.

I'm getting 3 episodes of Frasier a day, and one of them usually isn't even Frasier.....

Really, I WILL buy Tribune a sub to digiGuide if it will help......


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Postcode: GU2
> Provider: BSkyB UK
> Channel: 432 WRESTL
> Times: All
> 
> This channel is only showing generic two hour blocks, does Tribune need to go after someone at "The Wrestling Channel", or do we need to badger the management at The Wrestling Channel to provide Tribune with listings? *


 The schedule provided by Wrestling Channel is nothing like the schedule they are broadcasting to.


----------



## JNLister

Re: Wrestling Channel

Because they operate a 'new material 9pm-midnight, repeats at all other times' system, they won't be in full swing of the schedule until Sunday. (At which point every show will have had a premiere, which in turn allows all the repeat slots to be filled to schedule).

Does this mean Tivo will be carrying listings from Sunday? (Even if episode details are not available, programme titles should be possible as they have a fixed schedule).


----------



## OzSat

But the full-day schedules from Monday - do not match those released by Wrestling channel.


----------



## blindlemon

Provider: Sky
Channel name/callsign: Paramount
Channel Number:127
Programme Name: Ally McBeal
Times: Wednesday 22:00, repeated at 01:00
Problem: still no sign of this in the listings. It's been on since the 8th March!

Grrr!!  The current state of Paramount listings is a fiasco. I'm going to phone "Zoe" in the Paramount listings department again and give here some hassle! Please could everybody else do the same?

Paramount's number in the UK is 020 7478 5300 - Ask for "Zoe" in the listings department.


----------



## the_hut

Provider: Sky (although will apply to all)
Channel name/callsign: ITV1, ITV2
Programme Name: Harry Hill's TV Burp
Times: Various
Problem: SPs record multiple showings - presumably no episode numbers or similar issue.


----------



## Hantai

> _Originally posted by Hantai _
> *- IG2
> - Sky Digital
> - Radio: LBC
> - 927
> - Nick Ferrari show
> - 7-10 Am weekdays
> - Listing only rarely reads the correct time, most days it reads 9AM-12PM which has not been accurate since Jan 5th. Correct listing for LBC on weekdays should be
> 
> 7-10AM Nick Ferrari
> 10AM-12PM James O'Brien *


Still no action on this 2 weeks after the fact, what's the ETA generally on tivo actually doing something about what gets posted here? Thought it had ben done on Monday but it promptly reverted back to the wrong time again.


----------



## matthewuk

18/3/04
Channel 23
Paramount
Telewest (Edinburgh)
22:00

Listed as 'generic' Frasier - looks to be Ally McBeal or Sex in the City - dunno - both look the same to me, certainly Frasier showing

also

18/3/04
21:30
BBC1 Scotland (Edinburgh Telewest)
Listing says Big Impression

actually broadcasting 'My Family and I' or some othe sitcom rubbish like that


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - *MK2* 
Service Provider - *Freeview* 
Channel Name - *ITV1* 
Programme Name - *All New TV's Naughtiest Blunders 13* 
Time/Date of airing - *Tuesday 23rd March 2004 - 9:45pm & 11:00pm*

TiVo has these two programmes as one, starting at 9:45pm and lasting 1hour 45min, which would be correct were it not for half an hour of news at 10:30pm!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ericd121 _
> *Postcode - MK2
> Service Provider - Freeview
> Channel Name - ITV1
> Programme Name - All New TV's Naughtiest Blunders 13
> Time/Date of airing - 9:45pm & 11:00pm
> 
> TiVo has these two programmes as one, starting at 9:45pm and lasting 1hour 45min, which would be correct were it not for half an hour of news at 10:30pm! *


 Then do this quite often where programmes are split up by the new - it happens on different channels.

It is a better system to find 30 minutes of news in the middle of your programme - rather than only half a programme.

Also, please include the date in error reports.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Also, please include the date in error reports. *


 doh! This was an oversight. Original post edited.


> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Then do this quite often where programmes are split up by the new - it happens on different channels.
> 
> It is a better system to find 30 minutes of news in the middle of your programme - rather than only half a programme. *


Unless you want to record something in that half hour!


----------



## Foxy

- ML8
- Freeview
- C4
- 4
- Time Team Special: Steel City
- Mon 22/03/04 9:00pm

Not being picked up by Time Team SP

Too late, I'm sure, to get the data updated, but I thought I'd post a warning in case anyone was interested and had missed the listing.


----------



## Foxy

> 5th Gear
> Postcode - ML8
> Platform - Freeview
> Channel - Five
> Programme Name: Fifth Gear
> Time/Date of airing: Wed 12/3 2003 onwards
> 
> a) Didn't this programme used to be called "5th Gear"? Channel 5 web site appears to agree; search for "5th Gear" returns repeats on Discovery Home & Leisure & search for "Fifth Gear" returns new series on Five.
> So Season Passes for "5th Gear" presumably won't get "Fifth Gear"?
> 
> b) The title is appearing as e.g. "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Crash Test" and "Fifth Gear: The Ultimate Menace - Snoozers or Boozers", so a Season Pass won't get them! I've had to use a Wishlist!
> 
> Posted 03-07-2003 05:59 PM


 It looks like there is a new series starting, on Mon 29/3 8:30pm on Five, and the program name has reverted to 5th Gear.

Just a warning to anyone who changed the season pass to catch the last series!!


----------



## Chris T

Postcode LE12
- Service Provider NTL
- Channel Name BBC1
- Channel Number 101
- Programme 6 oclock News; Weather & Regional News and Weather
- Time/Date of airing Mondays
- Problem encountered 

Noticed last (same this and next) Monday the editions of the 6 oclock News & Regional News are no longer picked up using a season pass. I can set-up a separate season pass for Mondays 6 oclock news but if I do the same for the regional news then it also picks up the editions (Monday to Friday) after the 10 oclock news.


----------



## Fishy

- TW8
- SKY
- BBC Parliament
- 508
- All Select Comittees
- Every Single Day

This has been reported here and to CS before now, but its still bust. Maybe theres a reason its bust, who knows!

BBC Parliament, (not the most existing of channels, but necessary sometimes), the committee meeting instead of being listed as separate named 30-45 minute programs (like they are on SKY) are listed as huge 4-6 hour blocks without any name.


----------



## the_hut

Postcode CM13
- Service Provider Sky, but applies to all platforms
- Channel Name Channel4
- Channel Number 104
- Programme A Place in Greece
- Time/Date of airing Wed 25 March and every week thereafter at 8.30pm
- Problem encountered 

Although Tivo lists the programme each week, it is not possible to be a season pass as the programmes do not appear to be linked. This is a series and should be treated as such.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - *MK2* 
Service Provider - *Freeview* 
Channel Name - *ITV2* 
Programme Name - *Late Show with David Letterman * 
Time/Date of airing - *Tuesday 23rd March 2004 - 5:10am*

This morning's Letterman wasn't recorded; nor does it show up anywhere in the Recording History 

Both itv.com and radiotimes.com show it has having been shown  
Anyone see it/record it?


----------



## Toothy

EDITED: Note to self.....READ STICKIES!!


----------



## kitschcamp

Try the topic at the top of the forum called "Sky EPG major changes - TiVo action - UPDATED please read "

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=166491


----------



## Toothy

Oopps.....many thanks.


----------



## lcsneil

- W6
- SKY
- CapFM
- 925
- Schedule 
- Every Single Day

So for example tomorrow (24th) Tivo shows:-
01:00 Justin Wilkes UNKNOWN 
05:00 James Cannon UNKNOWN 
07:00 Capital Breakfast UNKNOWN 
10:00 Margherita Taylor UNKNOWN 
13:00 Martin Collins UNKNOWN 
16:00 Foxy UNKNOWN 
19:00 Schooly UNKNOWN 
22:00 Debbie Mac UNKNOWN

(Note the Breakfast show has been 6am-9am now for over 6 months! - Are Tribune really that far behind? )

Capital Web Site
01:00 Justin Wilkes 
04:00 Debbie Mac 
06:00 Chris Tarrant Breakfast Show 
09:00 James Cannon 
13:00 Neil Bentley 
16:00 Foxy 
19:00 Chris Brooks 
22:00 Margherita Taylor

Digiguide
01:00 Ingrid Hagemann
04:00 Chris Brooks
06:00 Chris Tarrant Breakfast Show
09:00 James Cannon 
13:00 Neil Bentley 
16:00 Foxy 
19:00 Schooly
22:00 Margherita Taylor

Well at least Digigide & CapFM website are closer!

Neil
[Note - Thanks - all fixed by morning of 26th]


----------



## dermiestv

- BT94
- Sky Digital
- Nick Junior
- 618
- Angelina Ballerina 
- 16:00 - 16:30
- Every Day

The Programme guide always lists this show as an hour long episode. It is in fact only one 30 minute episode at this time. 

Keeps knocking out another 16:30 recording (A Place in the Sun) that I'd like to get.


----------



## simonrowe

Postcode: RG40
Service provider: Aerial
Channel Name:C4
Channel Number: Unknown
Program Name: Friends
Time/Date: 9pm Friday 12/19/27 March 

Season pass for first run friends is now missing new episodes


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Chris T _
> *Postcode LE12
> - Service Provider NTL
> - Channel Name BBC1
> - Channel Number 101
> - Programme 6 oclock News; Weather & Regional News and Weather
> - Time/Date of airing Mondays
> - Problem encountered
> 
> Noticed last (same this and next) Monday the editions of the 6 oclock News & Regional News are no longer picked up using a season pass. I can set-up a separate season pass for Mondays 6 oclock news but if I do the same for the regional news then it also picks up the editions (Monday to Friday) after the 10 oclock news. *


 For the 6pm and 10pm news it is actually Monday which is correct and the rest of the week is wrong. The BBC now list the 6pm and 10pm news in their supplied listings as 'BBC News'. The 1pm programme is 'BBC News; Weather'.

The regional news should be the same for the week using the Tue-Fri title - but really it would be nice for the correct regional programme names.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by simonrowe _
> *Postcode: RG40
> Service provider: Aerial
> Channel Name:C4
> Channel Number: Unknown
> Program Name: Friends
> Time/Date: 9pm Friday 12/19/27 March
> 
> Season pass for first run friends is now missing new episodes *


It has been for a while; well, on E4 anyway


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *It has been for a while; well, on E4 anyway  *


 Is this the Irish thing?


----------



## steveroe

Irish/American who knows! The Original Air Dates have been wrong for the whole series, even after people have reported it to TiVo CS


----------



## cwaring

Ozsat. Yes, I think the Irish OAD is being used, which is of course causing the problem


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Irish/American who knows! The Original Air Dates have been wrong for the whole series, even after people have reported it to TiVo CS *


 Remeber that the Irish series is available to TiVo users in NI - and so if its the Irish OAD then it is correct. There is already a thread elsewhere if you want to argue about it


----------



## Ian_m

Channel 4 Thursday 8.30pm starting 25th March, "A Place In Greece" is not Season Passable.

Only recordable in single episodes.

http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/A/a_place_in_greece/index.html

Only know this I know one of the guys (Pete Cardy) who drinks like a fish, can spout complete "bollards" and is likely to have caused an international incident after a drink or two.


----------



## dermiestv

Ozsat has guided me over here for the following request.

For Tivo users in Ireland, Northern and Republic versions, the programme guide provides data on two of the 4 national Irish terrestrial channels, RTE 1 and Network 2. 

TV3 and TG4 are listed as channels in the Guide but no programme guide data is provided.

These channels are all available on Sky Digital (Ireland) with the full EGP data. 

Any chance that this data for TV3 and TG4 could be ported over to Tivo's Programme Guide?

thanks

Dermot


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Ian_m _
> *Channel 4 Thursday 8.30pm starting 25th March, "A Place In Greece" is not Season Passable.
> 
> Only recordable in single episodes.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/A/a_place_in_greece/index.html
> 
> Only know this I know one of the guys (Pete Cardy) who drinks like a fish, can spout complete "bollards" and is likely to have caused an international incident after a drink or two. *


Noticed while setting this up:

A Place in the Sun (DHL) has got itself split into two series: SH401263 and SH334252 should all be in the same series.


----------



## warrenrb

Am I the only one who has an annoyed wife on their hands due to 'another showing was available within 28 days of this programme' on her BBC1 Season Pass for Eastenders (Thursday night - 7:30)?


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Am I the only one who has an annoyed wife on their hands due to 'another showing was available within 28 days of this programme' on her BBC1 Season Pass for Eastenders (Thursday night - 7:30)? *


My Tivo grabbed Eastenders OK last night.

N.


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *Postcode: EX39
> Service Provider: freeview
> Channel Name: ITV
> Channel Number:
> Programme Name: Ant & Dec Saturday night
> Time/Date Of Airing: SAt 13th onwards
> 
> Although TIVO lists up coming episodes, it wont allow a season pass, only individual recordings *


 TIVO still won't allow season passes, & shows this as originally airing in 2002 please tribune, rectify this, if it's missed again my wife is going to string me up, & make me watch it continually, rather than being able to ignore it from the Pub


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *...BBC News...*


 There've been problems with BBC News programmes for a while. See this post and this post...


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - *MK2* 
Service Provider - *Freeview* 
Channel Name - *C4* 
Programme Name - *Welll, it says "Frasier", but... * 
Time/Date of airing - *Sunday 28th March 2004 - 4:25am*

This morning Tivo recorded half an hour of C4 (last 15 mins of MOBO and first 15 mins of "Off Centre") and labelled it *Frasier* 
I check the To-Do list fairly often and don't recall it being listed...


----------



## cwaring

It was listed, 'cos mine was going to record it as a FR ep. Before I deleted it, that is


----------



## pmk

If you are recording anything on FIVE early evening check your schedules etc.

My TiVo has:

18:00-21:00 Willy Wonka (3 hours wrong I think)

My TV guide / www.five.tv has:

18:05-20:00 Willy Wonka
20:00-20:30 Ice Alert
20:30-21:00 Volcano Alert

HTH


----------



## leejordan

Postcode - KT8
Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - 109 Men and Motors
Programme Name - Sold in 60 Seconds
Time/Date of airing - Continuously

Can this be marked as a Series please.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
106 Sky One, on Sky Digital
Programme : Stargate SG-1 @ various times

A FRO SP is picking up the numerous repeats now airing (and listed in TiVo EPG with an OAD of x/x/2002). I'm confused as to why programmes originally aired in 2002 being picked up with a FRO SP?  

There are presently no new episodes of Stargate SG-1 being shown on Sky One, so I would expect the SP to sit there dormant, waiting for the situation to change...


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
103 ITV1, on Sky Digital
Programme : Ant & Decs Saturday Night Takeaway @ 19:00

FRO SP is not picking up this new series. TiVo EPG reckons OAD circa 2002 (IIRC), so it's not surprising. However, these are new episodes...


----------



## Adder

Postcode - GU2
Provider - BSkyB UK
Channel - 432 WRSTL

Problem - No listings

The Wrestling Channel has been broadcasting for two weeks now and has completed a full week of broadcasting to it's standard schedule (the first week had an abnormal schedule due to not being able to repeat programming that hadn't had a first showing yet).

The schedule followed last week was the one published on their website at http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/schedule.html .

This schedule was only incorrect in a couple of places firstly 3PW could not be repeated before the watershed last week and had to be withdrawn for compliance from these slots and on Saturday night a techinical issue meant the schedule ran about 15 minutes late.

Is it possible to have the schedule on TiVo now?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Bones _
> *A FRO SP is picking up the numerous repeats now airing (and listed in TiVo EPG with an OAD of x/x/2002). I'm confused as to why programmes originally aired in 2002 being picked up with a FRO SP?
> *


Out of 30+ eps on Sky On/C4, my Tivo is currently picking up only 5. Of those five, there is only "Forsaken" that is an actual FRO error!

The other four are being picked up because Tribune does not have details of which episodes are going to be shown and therefore are using the generic programme description. This is because Sky supposedly don't know which ones will win the weekly "vote".

Therefore these cannot, IMO, be classed as 'errors'. A problem, yes; an error, no.


----------



## Bones

> _Originally posted by cwaring_
> *Therefore these cannot, IMO, be classed as 'errors'. A problem, yes; an error, no.*


Er... okay. I'll accept that. I just got a bit concerned as over the last 2/3 weeks (since the last new series finished) TiVo's recorded one old episode per week under a FRO SP. I wasn't aware of Sky's "weekly vote" - that's the 'trouble' with Tivo 

How about...

Postcode: SS5
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: 136 GMM
Mon 29/03 @ 12:00pm "Bike Shows UK"
FRO SP picked this up when it was a repeat (TiVo EPG gives OAD 11/6/2002)


----------



## sanderton

As Friends has now finished, why would you have a FRO SP for it?


----------



## bobnick

No more are being filmed, but they're still in the middle of transmitting the last series.

Everyone is desperate to watch series 10 episodes on a Friday night, but don't care for the old episodes which are shown daily.


----------



## sanderton

I thought I'd seen trailer for the "last ever episode" on satellite. TivoWeb doesn't show any new episodes coming up.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I thought I'd seen trailer for the "last ever episode" on satellite. *


Episode 9 is on this Thursday and Friday; there's 18 episodes in the series. The least two episodes will be premiered on NBC on 6th May.



> _Originally posted by sanderton _*
> TivoWeb doesn't show any new episodes coming up. *


Welcome to the world of listing complaints!


----------



## sanderton

Is this the "OAD set for the RTE showing" problem?


----------



## bobnick

Yes. It was 'broken' for the first couple of episodes, then fixed for the next few. But it then went back to RTE dates.

It's a foreign channel, and you would have thought it was worth getting it right for 99% of Tivo users by setting the OAD to E4's. Not really worth going to the effort of getting it sorted now that the series is coming to an end.
I'd rather just get some data into the Harry Hill or House Doctor programmes...


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I thought I'd seen trailer for the "last ever episode" on satellite. TivoWeb doesn't show any new episodes coming up. *


I think that may be wishful thinking. Last series ever, I've seen. Last episode, sadly, not.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Yes. It was 'broken' for the first couple of episodes, then fixed for the next few. But it then went back to RTE dates.
> 
> It's a foreign channel, and you would have thought it was worth getting it right for 99% of Tivo users by setting the OAD to E4's. Not really worth going to the effort of getting it sorted now that the series is coming to an end.
> I'd rather just get some data into the Harry Hill or House Doctor programmes... *


 The RTE issue is already being discussed at Friends - is it safe yet?


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by Chris T _
> *Postcode LE12
> - Service Provider NTL
> - Channel Name BBC1
> - Channel Number 101
> - Programme 6 o�clock News; Weather & Regional News and Weather
> - Time/Date of airing Mondays
> - Problem encountered
> 
> Noticed last (same this and next) Monday the editions of the 6 o�clock News & Regional News are no longer picked up using a season pass. I can set-up a separate season pass for Mondays 6 o�clock news but if I do the same for the regional news then it also picks up the editions (Monday to Friday) after the 10 o�clock news. *


Tribune have said that Regional News on a Monday has just been fixed; it hasn't showed up for me in today's call, but it has another 5 days to filter through after all!

Other mistakes are "still being investigated" - presumably as it's taken them 2 weeks to get this far on working out which Harry Hill episodes are repeats, Tribune are dedicating their lunchbreaks to the UK


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sanderton _


*I thought I'd seen trailer for the "last ever episode" on satellite.*
No you didn't. It was probably for the "final series", as usual 

*TivoWeb doesn't show any new episodes coming up. *
That's because they have the Irish OADs, which is the whole problem 

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see posts at top of page before I posted this. Still, it bears repeating


----------



## bduguid

Channel 4 or 5
early April
Film: "Jackie Chan's Police Story"

Sorry I can't give more details as I'm away from my TiVo, but I looked at this recently and TiVo shows it as running for 30 minutes. I'm sure this film was longer than that last time I saw it!


----------



## gyre

BS32
Sky Digital
Playhouse Disney (DISPLY)
614

Most of the individual episodes seem to be wrong, and have been since the clocks went forward.

Specifically, but not limited to: Art Play and Rolie Polie Olie

Thx.

-- gyre --


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Tribune have said that Regional News on a Monday has just been fixed; it hasn't showed up for me in today's call, but it has another 5 days to filter through after all!*


 My listings show 'Regional News and Weather' for all regional news slots each day. This is the title used in the schedules I receive from BBC.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *My listings show 'Regional News and Weather' for all regional news slots each day. This is the title used in the schedules I receive from BBC. *


Yep, but it only turned up in today's download.

Great that it's finally sorted!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Yep, but it only turned up in today's download.
> 
> Great that it's finally sorted! *


 Yes, it was today - just need the correct local titles now


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Really, I WILL buy Tribune a sub to digiGuide if it will help......  *


 I don't think it will - Digiguide doesn't seem to match either Paramount or Paramount 2 this evening - yet Tribune have provided the correct listings for TiVo.


----------



## bobnick

Indeed - and I even spotted an error on BBC 1 last week!

Still, I don't think you can honestly compare the accuracy of Tribune's listings against that of Digiguide's - or are you?


----------



## Dunkwho

... for example - 10am today (2/4/4) should be nigel slater's real food (according to both digiguide and uktv food's own website) but tivo has this down as "celebrity ready steady good". basically tivo's schedule is 1 hour behind the other 2 (I can't be there to see whats really on, nasty work stopping me from watching the telly!  ), it has nigel slater on at 11 and follows the program sequence fine after that.

bit odd.

Duncan


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Indeed - and I even spotted an error on BBC 1 last week!
> 
> Still, I don't think you can honestly compare the accuracy of Tribune's listings against that of Digiguide's - or are you? *


 As I said several times before - there are problems with all suppliers.

It goes to show that somebody must be issuing two sets of data.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Dunkwho _
> *... for example - 10am today (2/4/4) should be nigel slater's real food (according to both digiguide and uktv food's own website) but tivo has this down as "celebrity ready steady good". basically tivo's schedule is 1 hour behind the other 2 (I can't be there to see whats really on, nasty work stopping me from watching the telly!  ), it has nigel slater on at 11 and follows the program sequence fine after that.
> 
> bit odd.
> 
> Duncan *


 I suspect its a timezone issue - UK Food (Sky) is correct so it should be a case of changing the zone.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Dunkwho _
> *... for example - 10am today (2/4/4) should be nigel slater's real food (according to both digiguide and uktv food's own website) but tivo has this down as "celebrity ready steady good". basically tivo's schedule is 1 hour behind the other 2 (I can't be there to see whats really on, nasty work stopping me from watching the telly!  ), it has nigel slater on at 11 and follows the program sequence fine after that.
> 
> bit odd.
> 
> Duncan *


 This seems OK now


----------



## Adder

Platform: BSkyB UK
Channel: 432 WRSTL
Times: All

Problem:

End of the third week of broadcasting for The Wrestling Channel, broadcasts have again followed the schedule listed on http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/schedule.html aside from as noted 3PW broadcasts that maybe unsuitable for pre-watershed repeats.

Can we have some listings please???


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *Can we have some listings please??? *


Have you contacted the channel to ask them if they actually provide Tribune (TMS) with listings?


----------



## Adder

Yup, myself and other forum members have talked to their Head of Programming about it.


----------



## cwaring

Good  I presume they said they do supply them? Might take a while to come through. Ozsat'll be able to tell you more.


----------



## sanderton

Channel: ITVWEST
Date: Sunday April 11

Digiguide has:
22:25 2DTV
22:50 Creature Comforts

TiVo has:

22:30 2DTV 
22:55 Creature Comforts 

Dunno which is right.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Channel: ITVWEST
> Date: Sunday April 11
> 
> Digiguide has:
> 22:25 2DTV
> 22:50 Creature Comforts
> 
> TiVo has:
> 
> 22:30 2DTV
> 22:55 Creature Comforts
> 
> Dunno which is right. *


The Radio Times agrees with Digiguide.
However, given ITV's usual Sunday overrun, I think TiVo's timings will be closer to the actuality.


----------



## Toothy

OAD for *Would Like To Meet* on *Channel 115 BBC3* is wrong.....it`s listed as *2004*....it`s a repeat and I think it was first shown in 2003.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - *MK2* 
Service Provider - *Freeview* 
Channel Name - *BBC1* 
Programme Name - * Messiah 2* 
Time/Date of airing - *Sunday 11 April 2004 10:15pm to 11:15pm*

TiVo won't record this as it has the same Prog ID as the *9:00pm to 10:00pm * showing earlier the same evening.
To be fair to TiVo, The Radio Times states for the *9:00pm to 10:00pm * episode, * "Second instalment of a two-part thriller"*.
* Messiah 2* is a repeat from last year, when, I suspect, the last episode ran 2 hours. 
Still, a bit unfair on poor TiVo that Sunday 4th April 2004's episode was an hour long, and the second 2 hour episode was split, making 3 one hour episodes.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - *MK2* 
Service Provider - *Freeview* 
Channel Name - *BBC1* 
Programme Name - * Messiah 2* 
Time/Date of airing - *Sunday 11 April 2004 9:00pm to 10:00pm & 10:15pm to 11:15pm*

*Heads Up.* 
If you are planning to record this, check your To-Do List.
I checked my To-Do list this morning, and TiVo had removed the 9.00pm recording, presumably because it thought the 10:15pm recording I had set using "Record This Episode Also" was the same.
Now I've done "Record This Episode Also" on both, so fingers crossed.


----------



## lcsneil

*Shameless*

Postcode - London 
Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - C4 
Programme Name - Shameless 
Time/Date of airing - Tuesday 13th April 2004 23:05

In a rush going away and havent fully checked but looks like my Shameless season pass isn't picking up Tuesday's episode on C4 as it is down as a duplicate.

Sure this can't be the case!

The Radio Times has it down as the last episode in the series as does Digiguide.

Wasn't this the one Tivo missed last time it was shown as well much to the annoyance of a lot of Tivo owners?

Neil


----------



## cwaring

Which kinda explains the error this time


----------



## Adder

This might not make it into the listings at such a late stage, but it has just been announced that the Champ Car World Series (formerly CART) will air live and exclusive this year on Motors TV (BSkyB 416 MOTORS).

This first broadcast will be:

Sunday 18th April
From 21:00 (full length TBA 2 hrs/2 hrs 30)
Champ Car World Series
"Round 1: Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach"

Announced on their website at www.motorstv.com .


----------



## bobnick

I was going to post that it'd been a great week for Tribune - I only saw a smattering of errors, and most of my shows taped with no problems!
Such a shame that I lost 10 minutes of Ant and Dec on Saturday night (ITV1) due to the listings being 10 minutes out. Out of the whole series of "Saturday Night Takeaway", I think only one episode has had the right data - it's the last episode in the series this week, so please can you make a special effort?

Also, Have I Got News For You returns, but Tivo thinks there's 2 different episodes a week (on BBC1 and 2), and that Angus Deyton will be hosting(!). The Saturday BBC2 showing is a repeat of Friday's BBC1 showing. Still, makes a change from the god-awful generic "joker in the pack" description that's annoyed me for at least 2 series!

Oh, and American Idol descriptions are all to pot (ITV2), which is really annoying - it's the No 1 US Show! For the last time - episodes which air during the week in the USA (Tuesday and Wednesday) are shown back to back in the UK a couple of days later - not weeks! So this Tuesday's and Wednesday's shows will be shown in the UK on Friday (and repeated over the weekend) - we will see the last 8 constestants sing for survival this week.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Have I Got News For You returns, but Tivo thinks there's 2 different episodes a week (on BBC1 and 2), and that Angus Deyton will be hosting(!). The Saturday BBC2 showing is a repeat of Friday's BBC1 showing. *


 If *HIGNFY* follows last year's pattern, then Saturday's showing will be a remix of Friday's, with mistakes added, some jokes extended, and other jokes left out.

It's more of a Alternate Version / Director's Cut than a repeat.

It seems to me like the producers expect you to watch both edits, and they are both different enough to be enjoyable if you do.


----------



## OzSat

The new series is as the beginning of the previous series (the extras can a bit later) - BBC2 is currently a repeat and not a revised repeat.


----------



## sjp

plus friday nights HIGNFY is not showing up on my wishlist and the OAD is really ancient... have vague memories of this show being a problem in a similar vein in years past 

edited to correct "data is really ancient" to OAD is... (like 16/5/1997, how's that for accuracy when the programme description states - back for a new series - or something similar (must improve memory beyond a the few seconds it took to get from tv to pc)


----------



## OzSat

My old SP has picked it up OK.


----------



## sjp

not got my old SP... if you wouldn't mind... try setting up a wishlist, UKGold eps. by the bucketload along with the 23rds episode but no sign (as of last nights dialup) of this fridays.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *This might not make it into the listings at such a late stage, but it has just been announced that the Champ Car World Series (formerly CART) will air live and exclusive this year on Motors TV (BSkyB 416 MOTORS).
> 
> This first broadcast will be:
> 
> Sunday 18th April
> From 21:00 (full length TBA 2 hrs/2 hrs 30)
> Champ Car World Series
> "Round 1: Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach"
> 
> Announced on their website at www.motorstv.com . *


Well done guys, super quick work, this is now showing on UK TiVos! :up:


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *not got my old SP... if you wouldn't mind... try setting up a wishlist, UKGold eps. by the bucketload along with the 23rds episode but no sign (as of last nights dialup) of this fridays. *


 Done a title wishlist on "HAVE I GOT NEWS FOR YOU" with auto-record.

It finds loads on UKG2, A few on UKGLD and it does setup recordings for BBC1 on both 16th and 23rd, and BBC2 on 17th (which really it shouldn't).

Are you sure it isn't clasing with something?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1
Service Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : BBCR4FM
Channel Number : 854
Programme Name: Money Box Investigates
Time/Date Of Airing : Tue 13/4 8:00pm
Problem: Unable to set SP for this special series of MB...although a SP is set for the regular MB programme.

*EDIT: The OAD is also wrong...it`s listed as 2003. A series of programmes regarding topical financial advice and issues is hardly likely to be a repeat. *

Channel Name : BBCR4FM
Channel Number : 854
Programme Name : Word Of Mouth
Time/Date Of Airing : Fri 16/4 4:00pm
Pronlem : Guide data is wrong. This 3rd episode of an 8 part series is still showing guide data of the 1st episode.

Of course....the Sky EPG is showing the correct data.......why can`t TiVo.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Of course....the Sky EPG is showing the correct data.......why can`t TiVo.  *


Becuase it was a last-minute schedule change which didn't have tome to make it through the Tribune system? (One possibility)


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Becuase it was a last-minute schedule change which didn't have tome to make it through the Tribune system? (One possibility) *


Not exactly likely though, is it - have you examined the errors Toothy's reporting? I doubt the BBC were planning to repeat episode 1 after playing the second episode last week


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode : DG1
> Service Provider : Sky Digital
> Channel Name : BBCR4FM
> Channel Number : 854
> Programme Name: Money Box Investigates
> Time/Date Of Airing : Tue 13/4 8:00pm
> Problem: Unable to set SP for this special series of MB...although a SP is set for the regular MB programme.
> 
> Channel Name : BBCR4FM
> Channel Number : 854
> Programme Name : Word Of Mouth
> Time/Date Of Airing : Fri 16/4 4:00pm
> Pronlem : Guide data is wrong. This 3rd episode of an 8 part series is still showing guide data of the 1st episode.
> 
> Of course....the Sky EPG is showing the correct data.......why can`t TiVo.  *


 The Sky EPG does not carry any radio data - the now banner may have - but there is no advance data for radio on Sky.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The Sky EPG does not carry any radio data - the now banner may have - but there is no advance data for radio on Sky. *


My apologies....I meant the banner.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Done a title wishlist on "HAVE I GOT NEWS FOR YOU" with auto-record.
> 
> It finds loads on UKG2, A few on UKGLD and it does setup recordings for BBC1 on both 16th and 23rd, and BBC2 on 17th (which really it shouldn't).
> 
> Are you sure it isn't clasing with something? *


nope no clash... just a straight NON AR WL of which the first 2 hits are UKG* and the 3rd hitting the 23rds episode followed by stacks more UKG* repeats.

i thought this was "strange" but as i'd caught it manually (and having seen no other bum data reports) gave it no more thought until ths post above.


----------



## warrenrb

Upon viewing 'Upcoming Episodes' of Frasier, I see that after maybe a month or so of improved Paramount listings, we are heading back into 'generic description' territory (and my wishlist getting 4 duplicate episodes a day.....)

sigh.... I was good while it lasted I suppose.....


----------



## b166er

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *Upon viewing 'Upcoming Episodes' of Frasier, I see that after maybe a month or so of improved Paramount listings, we are heading back into 'generic description' territory (and my wishlist getting 4 duplicate episodes a day.....)*


That's not good, but slightly better than the situation presently with Seinfeld on paramount. Although the episode info is not generic, the times are wrong. My upcoming episodes list on my Seinfeld SP on Paramount 127 shows that it's shown at 12:30pm, 7:00pm and 11:25pm daily. That's wrong, it's 1:30pm, 8:00pm and there's no late showing.

I've deleted the SP and set a manual recording for 1:30pm every day. It'll look stupid in my "Now Playing" list when it shows I recorded Frasier, I'll just have to ignore that and realize it's Seinfeld 

I hope one of the Frasier's you record every day is actually Frasier


----------



## sdunne

Yep, Paramount Comedy appears screwed. At the moment, (12:47 on Tuesday 14th) Tivo says Seinfeld 12:30-13:00, and Spin City 13:00-13:30.

Sky says it's a double bill of MASH. Guess who's correct !

In this particular case my Tivo updated itself at 4:27 this morning. I'm now forcing a daily call through to see if any program changes come through or not. Otherwise it looks like a load of changes for Paramount either haven't been passed onto Tribune (but were to Sky), haven't been applied to their database or haven't been redistributed onto us.

Whatever the reason, it's pretty piss poor.

Stephen


----------



## bobnick

*Look what the Americans get!*

The Tivo Mail function has been used in the US to warn people that the schedules are wrong, following late changes due to the presidential address.
This was posted in the US area of Tivo Community:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just as a heads-up, we're sending a message (below) to all standalone boxes regarding tonight's pre-emptions due to the (currently airing) presidential news conference. Your DVR will receive the message when it next calls in to the TiVo service. However, you won't receive updated program guide data until after tomorrow morning (due to the time it takes us to receive and process program guide data).
> 
> For standalone units, we're also resetting the thirty-day rule database entries for American Idol (Tuesday and Wednesday) and tonight's episodes for 24 and Happy Families. That means that as long as you've deleted the incorrect showings for those episodes from Now Playing, they should re-record automatically when they are re-aired. However, as the message says, it's important to check your To Do list to be sure that you get the shows you want. Due to the timing, we do recommend a Manual Recording for Wednesday night's American Idol.


What are the odds that Tivo will reset the 30/28 day rule for Cold Case this Thursday (presuming that they don't replace it with "Rebecca Loos" in time (Sky One, 10pm, Thursday)? And why won't they do it when Tribune screwup by listing the same episode of CSI Miami two weeks in a row?


----------



## the_hut

Where do all the deleted posts go from this thread as and when it is tidied up? Is there a link to some sort of archive thread?


----------



## bobnick

something like this, you mean? (It's in the first post) 
ARCHIVE THREAD: Old TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors


----------



## bignoise

> _Originally posted by sdunne _
> *Otherwise it looks like a load of changes for Paramount either haven't been passed onto Tribune (but were to Sky), haven't been applied to their database or haven't been redistributed onto us.*


I think the main reason is that the listings on the Paramount website are all out by an hour. Unfair to blame Tribune for this, really.


----------



## OzSat

Paramount still have problems providing listings - the one's I have been provided (and I guess the one Tribune also have) are all one-hour out.


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *something like this, you mean? (It's in the first post)
> ARCHIVE THREAD: Old TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors *


Duh! Sorry.

Anyway, here's another one which will make its way into the archive eventually:

Programme Title: Little Britain
Channel: BBC 3
Times: Various
Platform: Sky
Postcode: CM13

I have an existing season pass for BBC3/Little Britain which is not picking up currently showing episodes. I have had to set up a second season pass for BBC3/Little Britain which DOES pick up the episodes, so now have two apparently identical SPs on the Season Pass Manager.

Don't know why this should be the case? Some sort of programme ID screw up?


----------



## zz9pa

Seems to have been wrong this week - 'taping' minder...

If I set it to record Rosanne it seems to to get it - so it seems to be an hour out.
Paramount 2 seems ok..


----------



## cwaring

Daily from Monday April 26, Sky One are showing re-runs of Season 1 of "Scrubs" in an afternoon slot; 13:45.

At the moment, however, because there is no specific episode data, only a generic programme description, all these episodes are being scheduled to record.

Now, while writing this I have just realised of a way around it. I can simply move my "Neighbours" SP above my one for "Scrubs". This doesn't solve the problem for other, more sensible, people who don't watch stupid Aussie soaps 

Closer to the time, if Sky does release _actual_ episode data then this problem should disappear but I just thought it worth a mention.


----------



## Zaichik

Source: Sky
Channel: 124 Bravo

The morning schedules have been wrong for a couple of weeks. TiVo thinks that Gamer.tv is still on at 9am, when in fact it has been moved to 10am, with CHiPs on at 9. This presumably means that other bits of the schedule are wrong too.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Zaichik _
> *Source: Sky
> Channel: 124 Bravo
> 
> The morning schedules have been wrong for a couple of weeks. TiVo thinks that Gamer.tv is still on at 9am, when in fact it has been moved to 10am, with CHiPs on at 9. This presumably means that other bits of the schedule are wrong too. *


 I received the new schedules today - although they show it changed two weeks ago.


----------



## cwaring

Can you tell Tribune that the data for "Buffy" will be seriously out of sync unless they change it as follows.....

The episode that was supposed to be on last night, "The Killer In Me", will now be shown in TWO WEEKS and will carry on from there.

This is due to last week's episode being postponed (pre-empted in US-TV-speak!) and shown last night.

Thanks.

(PS I suppose I should I call Tivo CS for this as well?)


----------



## OzSat

Is this the 'Sky' or 'BBC' Buffy?


----------



## cwaring

BBC. Sky aren't showing it at the mo'. For once 

I know it won't affect actual recordings 'cos they ain't First-Runs, but would just be nice to have the correct ep descriptions


----------



## OzSat

Paramount and Bravo now seem OK.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Can you tell Tribune that the data for "Buffy" will be seriously out of sync unless they change it as follows.....
> 
> The episode that was supposed to be on last night, "The Killer In Me", will now be shown in TWO WEEKS and will carry on from there.
> 
> This is due to last week's episode being postponed (pre-empted in US-TV-speak!) and shown last night.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (PS I suppose I should I call Tivo CS for this as well?) *


 According the the current BBC schedules for 30th April - the episode will be 'The First Date'. This are the revised schedules.

Until the BBC amend the schedules - then I suspect Tribune will stick to that.


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Can you tell Tribune that the data for "Buffy" will be seriously out of sync unless they change it as follows.....[snip]
> 
> (PS I suppose I should I call Tivo CS for this as well?) *


As you have continually reminded other users on this forum (in various tones of voice), I suppose you better had. Don't worry, the telephone costs are very reasonable, and if you don't call up, then you have no rights to complain.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51725&perpage=40&pagenumber=72


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *According the the current BBC schedules for 30th April - the episode will be 'The First Date'. This are the revised schedules.
> 
> Until the BBC amend the schedules - then I suspect Tribune will stick to that. *


Sounds about right. It's actually "First Date", but close enough


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by the_hut _


*As you have continually reminded other users on this forum (in various tones of voice), I suppose you better had.*
What's that saying about not telling others to do something you wouldn't do yourself? 

*Don't worry, the telephone costs are very reasonable, and if you don't call up, then you have no rights to complain.*
Indeed. However, I forgot to do so before I came here (in Knaresborough again!) but it looks like it's all in hand anyway 

Anyway, by politely asking Ozsat (who knows about this stuff) first, I have saved myself a call and some money 

So  to you and your sarcasm


----------



## Toothy

Any ideas on what happened here??

I have a SP for my regional ITV1 news, *Lookaround*, weekdays at 6:00pm on ITV1BOR.

Today it recorded at 5:00pm, the programme was *Catchphrase* but was titled *Lookaround.*

I did a manual recording at 6:00pm and the recording was titled *Granada Reports* but was actually *Lookaround*.


----------



## cwaring

It's called a 'guide data error'. There's a thread about it on here somewhere


----------



## Richardr

On Thursday night, ITV1 will be showing the Newcastle UEFA Cup game.

Several programmes are cancelled, and Murder City is now wrapped around the news, starting at 9:45.


----------



## cwaring

You beat me to it, Richard 

The schedule is:
19:00 Emmerdale
19:30 UEFA Cup Semi-final
21:45 Murder City
22:30 ITV News
23:00 Murder City
00:00 Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho

Ozsat! Please remind Tribune that "The Bill" now needs to be put back by one episode. Thanks!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *You beat me to it, Richard
> 
> The schedule is:
> 19:00 Emmerdale
> 19:30 UEFA Cup Semi-final
> 21:45 Murder City
> 22:30 ITV News
> 23:00 Murder City
> 00:00 Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho
> 
> Ozsat! Please remind Tribune that "The Bill" now needs to be put back by one episode. Thanks!  *


 As with 'Buffy' - Tribune will only do this if instructed by ITV.

But I'll ask then to check it.

The revised schedules from ITV1 today match the episode listed on TiVo for 28th April - "DC Terry Perkins goes undercover in prison ..."


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *As with 'Buffy' - Tribune will only do this if instructed by ITV.
> *


Are we all wasting our time telling Tribune then? It seems bizzare that they won't accept any mistakes that have been spotted by end users.

Will they reset the 28 day rule for the Bill episode missed?


----------



## OzSat

If the BBC and ITV are indicating that episodes are not changing - then you'll complain if TiVo change them and the broadcasters do not!

There is still a week for ITV to decide if they will slot in the missing episode later. BBC may also do this with Buffy.


----------



## pgogborn

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> 00:00 Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho *


O.K. I can stick ITV, for marketing purposes, naming a prog "Agatha Christie's Poirot". They put up the money and Poirot is (was) not Christie's most famous creation.

I know that the original posters for the film carried the strap "Alfred Hitchcock's" above Psycho - along with the name of the leading actors

I know that there was a 1998 remake.

However, I think that it is dumbing down too far putting "Alfred Hitchcock's Psycho" into a television listing.

I doubt there are many people who will watch a film because it is by Hitchcock do not know that Psycho was directed by him.

I will be intrigued to know if /when ITV transmit the inferior 1998 remake, it lists it as "Gus Van Sant's Psycho" so that Hitchcock fans tuning in will not be disappointed.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *If the BBC and ITV are indicating that episodes are not changing - then you'll complain if TiVo change them and the broadcasters do not!
> 
> There is still a week for ITV to decide if they will slot in the missing episode later. BBC may also do this with Buffy. *


Yes, but in the cases where ITV say over the air that "the episode will now be shown next week" it would be nice to think that Tribune would respond to our feedback - as there's numerous examples of missed shows due to the time taken for UK schedule changes to make their way over to the US.

As for "Agatha Christie's Poirot", it's nice to see that Tribune stick them all into the original Poirot season pass...

I think Psycho is a one-off; it's part of run of Hitchcock films shown in the same slot each week, and the others (Rope, Shadow of a Doubt) aren't as well known - it's just an easy way to indicate they're not the normal ITV1 late night 'fodder!'


----------



## OzSat

ITV have now revised their listings and Tribune has the new details.

But the BBC are still running the same episode of Buffy - so perhaps the have dropped the missed one? I know the series follows on - but when has that stopped mis-scheduling?

The next scheduled episode is correctly titled 'First Date' on TiVo - the BBC have it listed as 'The First Date'.

It is also 'First Date' listed in the 20th April update to the BBC's Buffy site.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ITV have now revised their listings and Tribune has the new details.
> *


Does Tivo think the last episode of the Bill was broadcast correctly? If so, will Tribune automatically* reset the 28 day rule so it will tape it 'again' correctly?

*well, without further prompting from end users!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ITV have now revised their listings and Tribune has the new details.
> 
> But the BBC are still running the same episode of Buffy - so perhaps the have dropped the missed one? I know the series follows on - but when has that stopped mis-scheduling?
> 
> The next scheduled episode is correctly titled 'First Date' on TiVo - the BBC have it listed as 'The First Date'.
> 
> It is also 'First Date' listed in the 20th April update to the BBC's Buffy site. *


 And the BBC have now released the following week's schedule which will have 'Get It Done' screened - so still no sign of any re-scheduling.


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ITV have now revised their listings and Tribune has the new details.
> 
> But the BBC are still running the same episode of Buffy - so perhaps the have dropped the missed one? I know the series follows on - but when has that stopped mis-scheduling?
> 
> The next scheduled episode is correctly titled 'First Date' on TiVo - the BBC have it listed as 'The First Date'.
> 
> It is also 'First Date' listed in the 20th April update to the BBC's Buffy site. *


Am I being really dumb? I know the Buffy page has that episode listed for this week, but the BBC2 schedule shows Snooker (http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listing...filename=20040423/20040423_2335_4224_32164_50)


----------



## OzSat

The next episode is due on 30th April.


----------



## cwaring

I've only just noticed that the times for shows this evening on five are all wrong. Yeah, it's short notice, but at least I tried 

The schedule is as printed in TV listings guides. If you don't have one, here's a list:

7.00 Charmed
7.50 News
8.05 Martial Law
9.00 CSI: Miami
9.55 Law & Order

From 10.55, Tivo is correct.


----------



## aerialplug

I'm SO annoyed I've missed the first 10 minutes of CSI Miami ... I don't normally complain about missed starts, but this was something that all the listings seemed to be accurate about... and CSI is something I watch every week without fail *with padding*


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. It's been ages since this type of 'total collapse' happened. I always wonder what causes it. I mean, if a listings mag - printed the previous week - can get it right, why not Tribune?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Yeah. It's been ages since this type of 'total collapse' happened. I always wonder what causes it. I mean, if a listings mag - printed the previous week - can get it right, why not Tribune? *


 There has been a problem with FIVE listings updates from Chaqnnel 5 for a few weeks now.

For some reason I get some amendments which Tribune do not - they get some amendments they I do not - so I think it likely that some don't get to either.

Five are aware that recently they have been having some problems with their schedule updates - and they have been changing things around.

The times which TiVo carried were the times issued by FIVE when they changed the 5.30pm film from Madeline to Columbo: Etude in Black. I still have the amendment from FIVE with the times listed as TiVo has them - it was sent out last week.

But the later amendment which changed to the line-up used - seems not to have been actioned. Whether it was missed or not received I would not know.


----------



## andyjenkins

Anyone notice the incorrect guide data for BTCC on Motors.TV today ? Well, its not wrong - but just plain confusing. Theres abou 5 programmes on today, all with the genre of 'chat', and none have the details of which ones are the actual races.


----------



## dsbowskill

W4
Freeview
ITV1
Channel 3
2DTV
0115 on Saturday 24th April

On Saturday morning Tivo was adament that '2DTV' was on ITV1 at 0115. It even recorded it for me.

However, as was listed in the Radio Times, what was shown was an episode of 'Undeclared'.

Now how can the Radio Times, printed nearly 2 weeks in advance can get it right, when Tivo's daily EPG can get it so wrong?

And while I'm at it, why is some of the programme data so poor, particularly with BBC Radios 4 and 7? I know the BBC produce this info, because it's on their website, days in advance.

Thanks a bunch Tivo. I've now missed 2DTV What a pointless feature the series pass is in these situations. Can I get a refund on this month's subscription?


----------



## gyre

Yup, my daughter has been berating me for 2DTV not recording too 

-- gyre --


----------



## SaintM

Postcode: SO23
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV
Channel Number: 3
Programme Name: The Premiership
Time/Date of airing: Sat nights/Sun mornings
Problem encountered: 
The Premiership is repeated on Sunday mornings in a shorter version.
The season pass for this is picking up both episodes.
Either make it two seperate season passes or stop it from recording the repeat.

This is the third time i have reported this now and still nothing.

Does this thread have any real function, or should I call up the TiVo phone number to report such problems?

At the moment it seems that only selective problems are dealt with via this forum


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *Does this thread have any real function, or should I call up the TiVo phone number to report such problems?
> 
> At the moment it seems that only selective problems are dealt with via this forum  *


Though Tribune are aware of this thread and do, supposedly, take note of the comments and errors reported in it, the only _official_ way to report errors is by calling Tivo CS on 0870 241 8486.

I take it you have missed all the numerous previous posts (usually made by me ) on the subject?


----------



## cwaring

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29736

Mods. You might want to merge this!

BTW, you didn't 'miss' it. It hasn't been on since the 14th


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *The Premiership is repeated on Sunday mornings in a shorter version.
> The season pass for this is picking up both episodes.
> Either make it two seperate season passes or stop it from recording the repeat.
> *


 If you have two SPs - which one would the Sunday and Monday night highlights go with?

The way TiVo is handling it is is one of two different ways possible - either can be seen as correct or incorrect.

It it was split then somebody else would complain.


----------



## SaintM

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *If you have two SPs - which one would the Sunday and Monday night highlights go with?
> 
> The way TiVo is handling it is is one of two different ways possible - either can be seen as correct or incorrect.
> 
> It it was split then somebody else would complain. *


I currently have two season passes, one for 'The Premiership' and one for 'The Premiership on Monday'.

The episode on Sunday morning however is just 'The Premiership', which is marked as the same series as what is shown on the Saturday night.

So those two season passes get me 3 episodes a week, 2 of the weekend highlights and 1 of the monday night 'chatty' show.

If the weekend season pass was split then people who wanted both the Saturday night and the Sunday morning cut down version (I guess there must be people out there who may theoretically want to do that) would be able to use two Season passes to get both showings.

As it stands there has to be manual involvment to remove the Sunday morning episode every week, which I don't recall used to have to do before the last 6 months or so.

But at the end of the day it is correct as they are both episodes of 'The Premiership' and they are different, it's just that in this situation it is a bit rubbish at the same time.


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *There has been a problem with FIVE listings updates from Chaqnnel 5 for a few weeks now.
> 
> For some reason I get some amendments which Tribune do not - they get some amendments they I do not - so I think it likely that some don't get to either.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> *


Amazing that they cause this number of problems.

For some time now, it seems that the 5 line-up changes on the TiVo almost every single Saturday. Seeing so many cancelled programmes in the Recording History means I've been checking each and every one of them for a while. Unfortunately, Tribune had been on top of it and I had just stopped bothering!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Can you tell Tribune that the data for "Buffy" will be seriously out of sync unless they change it as follows.....
> 
> The episode that was supposed to be on last night, "The Killer In Me", will now be shown in TWO WEEKS and will carry on from there.
> 
> This is due to last week's episode being postponed (pre-empted in US-TV-speak!) and shown last night. *


 Are you sure of your episode titles?

Just had a call from the BBC and they have checked their transmission details and say that 'The Killer in Me' was transmitted (as rescheduled) at 25.10 on Friday 16th April (25.20 in Wales).

The next episode to broadcast is 'First Date' which was also rescheduled and will now be on 30th April.


----------



## steveroe

Ozsat, your clock seems to have 25 hours!


----------



## OzSat

A lot of tv schedules continue to run beyond 2359.

So 2510 on a Friday is 1.10am on a Saturday morning.

Many people get confussed by 1.10am on a Saturday - as it isn't clear if its 1.10am on a Saturday morning or 1.10am on a Saturday night.

2510 on a Friday is always 1.10am on a Friday night.


----------



## steveroe

Interesting!

At what "time" would they start quoting the Saturday time again?

e.g. 26.10 is 02:10, when do they stop saying 2x.xx and start saying 0x.xx

(If you see what I mean?!)


----------



## OzSat

Different channels do it different ways.

It is usually only seen in schedule updates to make it really clear where the change has to be.

Most tv channels run their day from 6am to 5.59am.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Are you sure of your episode titles?*


Well, I was at the time, but not any more


----------



## colint

Charmed on Living 

- Postcode - RM1
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) - NTL Digital
- Channel Name - Living
- Channel Number - 111
- Programme Name - Charmed
- Time/Date of airing - 11am; 4.15pm; 5.15pm
- Problem encountered - The descriptions for the 4.15 and 5.15 are the wrong way around so tivo will record 11.00am and 4.15pm when it should actually record 11.00an and 5.15pm. The 4.15pm showing is a repeat of the 11.00am showing. The cable epg is showing the correct information. Very frustrating as I am missing an episode a day and I cant do anything about it. This seemed to start last Thursday


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by colint _
> *Problem encountered - The descriptions for the 4.15 and 5.15 are the wrong way around so tivo will record 11.00am and 4.15pm when it should actually record 11.00an and 5.15pm. The 4.15pm showing is a repeat of the 11.00am showing. The cable epg is showing the correct information. Very frustrating as I am missing an episode a day and I cant do anything about it. This seemed to start last Thursday *


 The episode titles do not seem to fully match the schedules.

As you say there are editions at 4.15pm and 5.15pm - with 11am currently showing the 4.15pm version.

On 4th May this will change and the 11am programme will be the 5.15pm version. Perhaps the changeover has been misread somewhere?


----------



## manolan

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Are you sure of your episode titles?
> 
> Just had a call from the BBC and they have checked their transmission details and say that 'The Killer in Me' was transmitted (as rescheduled) at 25.10 on Friday 16th April (25.20 in Wales).
> 
> The next episode to broadcast is 'First Date' which was also rescheduled and will now be on 30th April. *


This seems right to me.


----------



## panache_blues

Has no guide information at all.... None! Any ideas?


----------



## panache_blues

Probably should have mentioned, thats on Telewest channel 501.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by panache_blues _
> *Has no guide information at all.... None! Any ideas? *


 He's right you know!


----------



## OzSat

Charmed and 'Premiership Plus' should now be OK.


----------



## aerialplug

Programme name change: Eariler on in the week, the programme showing on 9:00 on BBC2 7th May was identified as "Peter Ackroyd's London".

Overnight, it's been renamed to" London: The Biography - Fire and Destiny".

The season pass I booked earlier on in the week seemed to have transferred to the new name - but he problem is still the name. Fire and Destiny is the title of the first episode in a 3 part series... This could mean that the seaon pass will only record the first programme.

Postcode: ME6
Sky Digital


----------



## cwaring

Have you checked the SP for next week's episode? Is it there? Are you lloking for problems that aren't there?


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Programme name change: Eariler on in the week, the programme showing on 9:00 on BBC2 7th May was identified as "Peter Ackroyd's London".
> 
> Overnight, it's been renamed to" London: The Biography - Fire and Destiny".
> 
> The season pass I booked earlier on in the week seemed to have transferred to the new name - but he problem is still the name. Fire and Destiny is the title of the first episode in a 3 part series... This could mean that the seaon pass will only record the first programme.*


I just forced a daily call and listings for the 14th have arrived - the series has been renamed again to "London: Fire and Destiny", but both episodes 1 and 2 are in the same series.

Now why did the Beeb put it on opposite HIGNFY?!


----------



## Adder

Platform: BSkyB UK
Channel: 432 WRSTL

Times: ALL

Problem:

Many thanks to the listings guys for finally adding The Wrestling Channel, but sadly this weekend the channel drastically changes their schedule and broadcasting times so the listings TiVo has are now wrong. 

The new schedule is here:

http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/schedule.html

NOTE: Teleshopping now airs between 9am and 12 noon.


----------



## OzSat

The person who was doing the guide for Digiguide gave up as he found the channel was updating the schedule too late for Digiguide to be kept up to date.


----------



## Adder

Previously there have been small anomalies with the published schedules due to tapes not arriving, and a couple of programmes on the previous schedule swapped slots for ratings reasons.

This new change to the schedule includes a change to the channels running hours to run now from 6am - Midnight rather than 9am - 3am and a lot of shows have been shuffled and this has been a changed planned for some weeks.

If Tribune could use the new template schedule it'd be appreciated as the current TiVo schedule will not be of that much use except where it happens to be the same as the new schedule.

Apparently the channel will be working with Digiguide also to ensure more accurate listings.


----------



## cwaring

According to my TDL, I had a new (will be recored, double-ticked) episode this Monday at 1:25am. However, in the SP, this ep showed as a repeat of last Thursday's, which is eminently more sensible. Epsecially given the fact that no other episode is currently repeated!

Edited for spelling of "anomaly". (Being a big Sci-Fi fan, you'd think I knew how to spell that, wouldn't you )


----------



## bignoise

Out of interest, why do ITV1 listings for Meridian nearly always have Granada's regional programmes in them? (e.g. Granada Reports)


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by bignoise _
> *Out of interest, why do ITV1 listings for Meridian nearly always have Granada's regional programmes in them? (e.g. Granada Reports) *


 When this happens, it is often corrected the next day - but it hasn't this time.

It has been reported!


----------



## steveroe

The Spanish Grand prix qualifying and race next weekend (ITV) will not currently be picked up by existing "F1" season passes. Tribune in their wisdom have set these as one off shows outside the season pass. 

Will call customer services later.

Edit: Called CS, they will pass it on to Tribune, but they cannot guarantee it will be fixed by the weekend.


----------



## Adder

Of course if you have Sky you could just watch the British Touring Cars live from Silverstone and the Le Mans Endurance Series live from Monza on Sunday on Motors TV rather than watch Schumacher romp of into the distance and score his fourth Spanish GP win in a row.


----------



## kitschcamp

The Spanish is always the dullest race of the year (at least whilst it's been at Barcelona), it would be tempting...  Maybe Tribune are doing us a favour


----------



## Lillie

- SO53
- Sky Digital
- Paramount Comedy channel- 
- 127
- King of Queens
- 14:55 03/05/04
- Tivo and Paramount channel are out of sync. Tivo thinks King of Queens is on from 14:55 - 15:25. It's actually on from 14:30 - 15:00. Radio Times and Sky are correct. 

This happens continually with Paramount comedy meaning I miss episodes of Seinfeld and King of Queens for about 2-3 weeks at a time while Tivo finally catches up. I have complained to the customer services dept about this just now - they couldn't care less!


----------



## browellm

NG13
Freeview
BBC R4
74
Desert Island Discs
Sunday/Friday airings

Programme guide stuck on Angela Georghiu every week.


----------



## ingouk

Postcode: CR2 area
Channel MTVUK (440) on Sky
total f****up today and if i remember the last few days also. 
Tivo says Punkd' should be on now for one hour and then Viva La Bam for one hour but mtvuk is showing 1 hour curse of the osbournes and 1 hour i want a famous face. 
how many mistakes does tivo have to make with the guidedata to get a refund?


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by ingouk _
> *how many mistakes does tivo have to make with the guidedata to get a refund? *


It depends how affected you are - if you've missed more than a few shows due to Tribune's mistakes, ring Tivo up and ask for a month's credit to be put on your account. They may refer you to a supervisor, but it can be done - I've had it offered to me (although I didn't bother taking it - but it seems to be the most effective way of getting Tribune's performance tightened up, as Tivo UK can't hide the credits from Tivo USA).

(and when you ring them up, would you mind telling them that American Idol on ITV2 has lots of generic data, so multiple showings are being recorded each week? cheers!)


----------



## cyril

Formula One Racing Season pass might not pick up saturday/ sunday's Spanish GP!

It's now called F1: Spanish Grand Prix.


----------



## JNLister

The Wrestling Channel listings are now active and correct, so thank you to anyone reading who had any input


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cyril _
> *Formula One Racing Season pass might not pick up saturday/ sunday's Spanish GP!
> 
> It's now called F1: Spanish Grand Prix. *


 I think this has been fixed.


----------



## kitschcamp

Nope, Sunday is fixed but Saturday is still a separate event. At least it is for ITV Central (DE74).


----------



## bobnick

Good old Tribune!

Here in London both Saturday and Sunday are in the correct Formula One season pass.
However, the Tuesday night replay is in a seperate season pass called F1 Spanish Grand Prix.
The Monday night highlights are in an entirely different season pass which is also called F1 Spanish Grand Prix. Grr!


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Good old Tribune!
> 
> Here in London both Saturday and Sunday are in the correct Formula One season pass.
> However, the Tuesday night replay is in a seperate season pass called F1 Spanish Grand Prix.
> The Monday night highlights are in an entirely different season pass which is also called F1 Spanish Grand Prix. Grr! *


Sounds ideal to me as I want the Sat and Sun races but not the highlights or reruns.

IMHO there should be four seperate season passes: Qualifying (Sat), The race live (Sun), Highlights (Mon), Rerun (Tue).

You could then pick up Season Passes for the bits you are interested in.


----------



## steveroe

Tribune are having a hard enough time keeping one SP accurate, let alone four!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Sounds ideal to me as I want the Sat and Sun races but not the highlights or reruns.
> 
> IMHO there should be four seperate season passes: Qualifying (Sat), The race live (Sun), Highlights (Mon), Rerun (Tue).
> 
> You could then pick up Season Passes for the bits you are interested in. *


 That will mean more Season Passes then winners in the season


----------



## bobnick

Well indeed. The rerun is just a repeat of Sunday's show (it used to have the adverts replaced with the race action) so should have the same episode id. Highlights are on sunday and monday, so should also have the same id.
Whatever the best course of action is, having 3 shows under "Formula One" and another two under two different season passes both entitled "F1 Spanish Grand Prix" is *not* the way to do it!

And don't get me started on the artifical nature of the competition in BTCC either


----------



## lcsneil

- W6
- Sky Digital
- Sky One mix
- 24 
- 21:00-22:00 08/05/04

Well I seem to be getting multiple recordings of 24 and looking at the description it's not hard to tell why!

Episode Title 1:00AM - 2:00AM 
Episode Description Jack tries to determine the reason for a deadly explosion. 
Episode Number 102 
Duration 1:00 
Original Air Date Sun 10th Mar 2002 
Channel 107 SKY1MIX 
Showing Date Sat 8th May 21:00 


Surely even the Yanks know we are on Season 3!!!

Needless to say Digiguide is correct.

Channel: Sky One Mix 
Date: Saturday 8th May 2004
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 
Duration: 1 hour.
Day 3: 1.00am-2.00am. Series 3, episode 13. 

This isnt the first instance of this happening either. I do end up usually with at least 2 copies of each week's 24

Neil


----------



## cwaring

Next week's finale episode is not being picked up by my FROSP. I think this is a knock-on from the pre-emted episodes a couple of weeks ago. I sugges you check your own SP if you have one.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by bobnick two weeks ago_
> *As for "Agatha Christie's Poirot", it's nice to see that Tribune stick them all into the original Poirot season pass...*


If, like me, you were wondering why today's Poirot is neither in Now Showing nor Recording History, it's because Tribune have screwed up again and put the show in a new season pass - "Poirot: The Murder of Roger Ackroyd". 
Their consistency knows no bounds as the next episode is back in the normal "Poirot" season pass.
I've missed the first hour, and I'm now more confused than normal!


----------



## Mike B

I came across this problem, and am now thinking I should have put this issue in here, rather than starting a new thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=174152

Mike


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR4FM

Channel Number: 854

Programme: The Food Programme

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 10/5 4:00pm

Problem: Wrong guide data

For the past four weeks, the guide data has been identical for this repeated airing of The Food Programme....I presume the data for the FR on the previous day is identical too.

Of course, the Sky banner has the correct details.....why can't Tribune??


----------



## OzSat

Tribune generally just provide titles for radio series in the UK - unlike in the US where nothing is provide.

So titles are a plus.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Tribune generally just provide titles for radio series in the UK - unlike in the US where nothing is provide.
> 
> So titles are a plus. *


Whereas I agree that having listings for BBC Radio 4 and R7 is a huge plus, it would be nice if the listings were as rich as the TV listings. Apparently, according to this post, the BBC offered the data to Tribune, but they refused to use it.


----------



## sunscreem

Postcode: AB22

Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: JAZZFM

Channel Number: 917

Programme: Hed Kandi - with Mark Doyle

Time/Date Of Airing: Saturdays 1 - 6 am

Problem: Start time no longer correct

Sadly, the Hed Kandi session on Jazz FM is now an hour shorter - it starts at 2am - but the guide data is still picking it up at 1am.


----------



## aerialplug

Sky Digital, ME6, Challenge TV.

Who Wants To Be A Millionaire listed on 13:00 on 13th May on Chellenge TV, but not showing. What's more - it RECORDED AS A SEASON PASS, despite me not having a season pass for the programme on this channel (I have one on ITV1 & ITV2).


----------



## ericd121

Postcode - MK2
Service Provider - Freeview
Channel Name - ITV1
Programme Name - Trouble in Paradise
Time/Date of airing - Now = Thursday 13th May 2004 - 9pm

Replaced at no notice by 
*Holiday Homes from Hell* (A subtle difference! )

Such short notice that *itv.com* were still highlighting the orginal listed prog alongside its replacement!


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : ITV1

Channel Number : 103

Programme Name : Lookaround

Time Date/Of Airing : Weekdays at 6:00PM

Problem : Wrong start time

TiVo thinks my regional ITV1 news programme starts at 6:05PM, but it starts at 6:00PM.

This all started a few days ago when there was a political party broadcast, from 6:00PM - 6:05PM.

Ever since then my SP has been 5 minutes out.

I have had to manually adjust the SP to start 5 minutes early to catch the start of the programme.

EDIT: On the subject of regional news programmes....is there any reason why my ITV1 regional news programme is listed by its name *Lookaround*....but my regional news programme on BBC1....*Reporting Scotland*.....is listed as *Regional News And Weather*


----------



## pmk

A late heads up. If you record Friends off Channel 4 18:00 tonights episode is not being picked up. It is the 2nd parter of "The One In Barbados". HTH


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode : DG1
> Provider : Sky Digital
> Channel Name : ITV1
> Channel Number : 103
> Programme Name : Lookaround
> Time Date/Of Airing : Weekdays at 6:00PM
> Problem : Wrong start time
> 
> TiVo thinks my regional ITV1 news programme starts at 6:05PM, but it starts at 6:00PM.
> 
> This all started a few days ago when there was a political party broadcast, from 6:00PM - 6:05PM.
> 
> Ever since then my SP has been 5 minutes out. *


 According the the official schedules from ITV - the schedules for Border are correct on TiVo with further party polical broadcasts scheduled for most nights over the next two weeks.

Border has them listed at 6pm and Grampian/Scottish at 6.25pm.

The same is listed in the Sky EPG with Lookaround starting at 6.05pm.

And watching Border at 6pm - its ... A Party Politcal Broadcast.

Lookaround seems to start at about 6.03pm - but you'll never get ITV to admit that in their listings.


----------



## Toothy

Yep...it's recording correctly now. 

I've just checked *View Upcoming Episodes* and all but one start at 6:05PM, in the next few days.....I think it's a good idea then, to start it *2 minutes early*, if it begins at 6:03PM

This may be where I was confusing a guide error....missing the first 5 minutes...where it was actually the programme starting 2 minutes early.


----------



## digital_S

If anyone is that interested in the New Series of Big Brother...  It's labeled as "Big Brother: Live Launch Show" So, presuming you still have an SP for BB, it won't pick it up!


----------



## Gavin

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> * If anyone is that interested in the New Series of Big Brother...  It's labeled as "Big Brother: Live Launch Show" So, presuming you still have an SP for BB, it won't pick it up!  *


Can I get and Anti season pass so it won't record this even if the wife requests it to?


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Number : 136

Channel Name : GMM

Programme : Trucks 3

Time/Date Of Airing : 21/5 9:30PM

Problem : No option to set SP for this new series


----------



## pmk

BBC3
Strictly Come Dancing On Three
Time around 20:00 each night
Repeat 6+ hours or so later in the early hours each morning

I think these programs may have the same ID or something as many of the shows next week say they will not record as there is already a recording in the To Do list or last 28 days. As they are new shows it can't be the 28 day rule and I can find no entries in the To Do.


----------



## kitschcamp

BBC and ITV listings only seem to go up to this Friday 28th May (DE74). Is there a known problem?

As far as I can tell the daily call is dialling out and connecting, but no listings for BBC or ITV have appeared.


----------



## cwaring

I'm surprised at you, kit 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=176578
That said, if people will post in seperate threads, what can we do


----------



## kitschcamp

I guess I expected that if it was a nationwide problem, that someone would have noticed already and posted here... I've been far too busy digging and planting 700m2 with fruit and veg to spend much time watching the TiVo recently (it's become an Electric Monk) let alone reading about it


----------



## OzSat

There is a nationwide problem - but you should still 'phone CS if you are not receiving any data!


----------



## sanderton

Bggr; I was going to pull my cachecards out to send to HealyDave, but I can't if the guide data is going to run out.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *There is a nationwide problem - but you should still 'phone CS if you are not receiving any data! *


 What happens then? Are we put on a list to be fixed? 
*He asked, posting to the board rather than actually phoning...*


----------



## steveroe

Ozsat, please can you clarify:

Do we all need to phone CS even though we know there is a problem?


----------



## OzSat

Yes - we may know there is a problem - but the more people that call in, the better. Sometimes it is apparent there is a problem - but nobody reports it.

It helps to identify if the problem is related to perticular areas - and reconfirms its a major problem (or not).


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Yes - we may know there is a problem - but the more people that call in, the better. Sometimes it is apparent there is a problem - but nobody reports it.
> *


Sorry being VERY lazy but the number to call, Very Nice Moderator is... ??

I know it's an 0870 number ( why cant they have a normal National one that is far CHEAPER to call - mumble mumble )...

Neil


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Sorry being VERY lazy but the number to call, Very Nice Moderator is... ??*


 In the FAQ


----------



## cwaring

... and you're usually so helpful, Oz 

0870 241 8486


----------



## dsloper

Postcode : GL1

Provider : Telewest Digital

Channel Number : 105

Channel Name : Channel 5

Programme : CSI

Time/Date Of Airing : 25/5 9:00PM

Problem : First Air Date is set to last month, hence first run SP will not work


----------



## cwaring

Ahhh! For once, I never thought to check the OAD  Wondered why it was going to record "Angel" instead!!


----------



## andyjenkins

Postcode : MK6

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Number : 413

Channel Name : Motors.TV

Programme : All

Time/Date Of Airing : Any

Problem : Since the Sky manouvere of the Sports channels, there has been no schedule listing for Motors.TV.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *... and you're usually so helpful, Oz
> 
> 0870 241 8486 *


SayNoTo0870, unfortunately there is no number for TiVo CS.


----------



## Mr 999

> _Originally posted by digital_S _
> * If anyone is that interested in the New Series of Big Brother...  It's labeled as "Big Brother: Live Launch Show" So, presuming you still have an SP for BB, it won't pick it up!  *


Tivo have tried to fix it, but have bodged it! They put it into the wrong Big Brother season pass - 'big brother live'. its a good job i checked it or i would have been well miffed.

i'm in my free trial at the minute, but the listings data is so ****e i can't see me paying for the service.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by Mr 999 _
> *i'm in my free trial at the minute, but the listings data is so ****e i can't see me paying for the service. *


 I must admit, I can't recall any progs that I would have missed in the last week due to poor data.

Can you give examples?


----------



## whitebj

Comedian and Goodies afficionado Phill Jupitus talks to Graeme Garden, Tim Brooke-Taylor and Bill Oddie about the enduring popularity of The Goodies, more than twenty years after the last episode was made. (Lifted from the Radio 4 listings on the BBC website)
Postcode - GU22
Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - BBC Radio 4
Channel Number - 854
Programme Name - No Fixed Abode, Cricklewood
Time/Date of airing - Tuesday 1 June 2004, 11:30am - 12:00 noon
Problem encountered - This is the second of a two-part series but Tivo shows it as a repeat of the first part broadcast on Tuesday 25 May


----------



## maubp

Anyone else seeing a problem with *Coupling* series four on *BBC3* and the Monday/Sunday repeats?

The guide data seems to be getting the descriptions right, but Tivo is recording the repeated showings as if they were different episodes.


----------



## shanew

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *BBC3
> Strictly Come Dancing On Three
> Time around 20:00 each night
> Repeat 6+ hours or so later in the early hours each morning
> 
> I think these programs may have the same ID or something as many of the shows next week say they will not record as there is already a recording in the To Do list or last 28 days. As they are new shows it can't be the 28 day rule and I can find no entries in the To Do. *


My parents are seeing the same problem.

I've found that they all have the same original air date which is also not allowing us to setup a season pass.

They are having to record them all manually.


----------



## cwaring

Tivo is currently not listing Part 2 of the "Charmed" Season Finale which DigiGuide has listed correctly for Thursday June 10 @ 8:00pm.

I have just called Tivo CS and they have confimed that the Sky EPG is also showing "The Restaurant" instead of "Charmed".

She said she'd pass it on to be looked at, but I just thought I'd mention it in here also.

Of course, the +1 and Saturday repeats are also affected!


----------



## cwaring

Also just reported:

Gamer.TV on Bravo
Supposed to be one show per day repeated, not two shows.

Click Online on BBCN24
One show repeated not four shows per week-end
This one's been a problem for *ages*


----------



## the_hut

If anyone from Tribune is reading this thread, you might want to take a look at the three posts on this other thread, commencing with this one.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1904844#post1904844

As a synopsis, they highlight a problem with Channel Highlights as well as providing the most likely explanation for why the problem arises, although it hasn't been fixed for several months. If you could take a look, then we would be much obliged.


----------



## 10203

Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - BBC1
Channel Number - 101
Programme Name - The Sky at Night
Time/Date of airing - Sun 6th June, 23:55
Problem encountered - Showing not being picked up by existing SP


----------



## cwaring

WF1, Telewest AD

For the second week running, my FROSP for "CSI" (five) is being over-ridden by the lower-proiority FROSP for "Angel" (Sky One) due, I presume, to the OAD being wrong on "CSI". This weeks, for example, is 16/04/04. 

Changing the SP to a FR&R sorts the problem


----------



## gregh

anyone managed to work out how to record Touring cars?

I had an SP for British Touring Cars, then ITV called it Speed Sunday, so have an sP for that and deleted touring cars one. Then this Sunday it appears they called the show speed sunday after F1, but the title was BTC!!

cheers,

Greg


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBCR4FM
> 
> Channel Number: 854
> 
> Programme: The Food Programme
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 10/5 4:00PM & 31/5 4:00pm
> 
> Problem: Wrong guide data
> 
> For the past four weeks, the guide data has been identical for this repeated airing of The Food Programme....I presume the data for the FR on the previous day is identical too.
> 
> Of course, the Sky banner has the correct details.....why can't Tribune?? *


As above....I think it has been seven weeks now and the guide data has been identical every time.

:down:


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *As above....I think it has been seven weeks now and the guide data has been identical every time.
> 
> :down: *


 For a while it seemed like this week's *Food Programme* had *next week's * programme details. 

I don't see it as a problem, though, as I record it every week anyway.


----------



## sunscreem

- AB22 8FR
- Sky Digital
- Bravo / Bravo+1
- 124 / 125
- Alias
- Sun 6th 21:00

It seems Bravo are messing around a little with the alias repeats - but more specifically the 21:00 showing on Sunday ( and the following Sunday) seem to have been tagged up with old program data.


----------



## sjp

re: the above alias... isn't sunday the first showing??? anyhoo it seems to be little worse than bravo "messing around"...

the Sky EPG has a world cup qualifier finishing at 21:15 when alias starts, Tivo has the footy up to 22:00 (iirc) and sky and tivo have differing matches. DigiGuide agrees with the Sky EPG (on timings and teams) so it looks like the problem may be with tribune.

and, according to DigiGuide, part 2 of sundays alias is on at 18:00 on Monday 7th June, 19:00 has been the first *repeat* (as opposed to any first showing of part 2) showing in the recent past.

confused??? yup, well everthing's normal then.

and, if i could jump in on the Radio4 info above... the data for Desert Island Discs seems to be a little squiffy atm. by my reckoning recordings could be missed (i've had to force on recording so far) as opposed to getting too many recordings.


----------



## OzSat

The Brazil v Chile match was moved on Bravo from Sunday to Monday - but TiVo listings haven't been updated yet.


----------



## the_hut

Service Provider - Sky, but relevant to all platforms
Channel Name - Channel 4, E4, E4+1
Channel Number - 104, 163, 164
Programme Name - Bollywood Star
Time/Date of airing - All, commencing 01 June 2004, 21.00
Problem encountered - No description and no season pass option, despite this being a series.


----------



## aerialplug

Sci-fi channel have been trailing a new programme called "The Invisible Man" for weeks now - but so far, no sign on the TiVo schedule.

According to their web site, it started today at 1pm and 7pm. This reads as Quantum Leap and Outer Limits respectively on my TiVo. Digiguide shows the same, as does Radio Times.

Have Sci-fi made a large error in forgetting to publicise a new series in *all* their schedule guides? Sounds pretty far fetched to me - but then it is the sci-fi channel...


----------



## cwaring

Did you happen to watch the channel at either of those times to check if it was on?  (or, if you couldn't, did you set your Tivo to record?)


----------



## aerialplug

I didn't check until much later, when I watched an episode of the new Twilight Zone series last night, which had an advert for the show burnt into the first few seconds after each commercial break. I realised that it was advertising a show that was on the same day.

when this happened last week, I had a look at the schedules. When I didn't find it then, I figured that this was a glitch that would be fixed - but obviously not! As mentioned previously, none of the schedules that I have list it.

I've set up a wish list a while ago - but if it's not in the schedule, the wishlist is bound to fail! I still don't know whether the new series started yesterday or whether it was mis-advertised!


----------



## xxxx

Click Online on BBCNews24 is also mixed up with Gate24. Or perhaps I should say that when Tivo lists Gate24 the actual programme is a 15 minute cut-down version of Click Online.

Another source of myriad errors is the Travel Channel on Sky Digital 181. It's hard to know where to start with that one.


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *I didn't check until much later, when I watched an episode of the new Twilight Zone series last night, which had an advert for the show burnt into the first few seconds after each commercial break. I realised that it was advertising a show that was on the same day.
> 
> when this happened last week, I had a look at the schedules. When I didn't find it then, I figured that this was a glitch that would be fixed - but obviously not! As mentioned previously, none of the schedules that I have list it.
> 
> I've set up a wish list a while ago - but if it's not in the schedule, the wishlist is bound to fail! I still don't know whether the new series started yesterday or whether it was mis-advertised! *


 according to the SciFi website, it started, and digiguide now has it listed but I can't set a season pass


----------



## OzSat

There appear to be two SPs for The Twilight Zone - one for the original and one for the new.

But the data seems correct.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *according to the SciFi website, it started, and digiguide now has it listed but I can't set a season pass  *


SciFi eventually got back to me. They said:
>>
I apologise for the confusion around the broadcast times of this series. I have checked and it appears that not all listings were updated in time for the Pilot episode.

I hope you manage to catch the rest of the series and that you can enjoy the new series that we are showing on Sci-Fi
<<

No sign of it on TiVo yet though.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *SciFi eventually got back to me. They said:
> >>
> I apologise for the confusion around the broadcast times of this series. I have checked and it appears that not all listings were updated in time for the Pilot episode.
> 
> I hope you manage to catch the rest of the series and that you can enjoy the new series that we are showing on Sci-Fi
> <<
> 
> No sign of it on TiVo yet though. *


 Can you provide an example of where it is not on TiVo - so I can check?

TiVo is correct here on the examples I have looked at.


----------



## aerialplug

Weird....

I've just forced a download and it still doesn't appear on my schedule. Here's next tuesday for me:

01:30 The Twilight Zone The Last Night of a Jockey 
02:00 Farscape We're So Screwed Trilogy: Part III: La Bomba (3/3) 
03:00 The Outer Limits In Our Own Image 
04:00 Millennium Siren 
05:00 Arc the Lad Oath of Vengeance - Part 3 
05:30 Gasaraki Wails 
06:00 Ray Bradbury Theater Touched With Fire 
06:30 Ray Bradbury Theater The Black Ferris 
07:00 Teleshopping UNKNOWN 
10:00 Farscape Into the Lion's Den: Wolf in Sheep's Clothing (2/2) 
11:00 Tremors: The Series Flora or Fauna 
12:00 Tracker The Beast 
13:00 Quantum Leap Leap of Faith: August 19, 1963 
14:00 Farscape Dog With Two Bones 
15:00 FreakyLinks Subject: Live Fast, Die Young 
16:00 Tremors: The Series Hit and Run 
17:00 Tracker Without a Trace 
18:00 Quantum Leap One Strobe Over the Line: June 15, 1965 
19:00 The Outer Limits In Our Own Image 
20:00 FreakyLinks Subject: Police Siren 
21:00 The Outer Limits Blank Slate 
22:00 Urban Ghost Story Urban Ghost Story 
23:40 Supernova Supernova 

As you can see, in the 7pm slot, I've got The Outer Limits.


----------



## kogs

W5 3JN
NTL digital cable (ex Cable & Wireless)
Channel name B4U movies ,and ALPUN channel
channel nos 203 and 906
All programmes
All times/dates
There is no guide data for these channels. All I get is B4U movies every 2 hours as the description and ATNAP television as the description on the 2nd channel. The channels are in the programme guide. These appear to be the only channels affected in the programme line-up.
NTL now/next bar does give full programme listings for both channels as does their EPG (which is a poor EPG).

Thankyou.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Sci-fi channel have been trailing a new programme called "The Invisible Man" for weeks now - but so far, no sign on the TiVo schedule.*


This series?

Not exactly 'new'; it was on Bravo last year 
Same thing with "Quantum Leap". It seems to move every couple of years between Sci-Fi and UKTV Gold.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *As you can see, in the 7pm slot, I've got The Outer Limits. *


 I see the problem now!

There were two versions of the schedules - I have forwarded the correct one to Tribune.


----------



## wadadli

My 5-year-old son is besotted with Pop+ on Sky channel 620. Unfortunately, the TiVo channel lineup for this channel (and also Pop channel 619) bears no resemblance to anything being shown, at any time. Would you please take time to correct it or at least give a reason why it's apparently not possible. I can't currently record individual programs for him so I have to let him watch it all live! Not good! Many thanks


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by wadadli _
> *My 5-year-old son is besotted with Pop+ on Sky channel 620. Unfortunately, the TiVo channel lineup for this channel (and also Pop channel 619) bears no resemblance to anything being shown, at any time. Would you please take time to correct it or at least give a reason why it's apparently not possible. I can't currently record individual programs for him so I have to let him watch it all live! Not good! Many thanks *


 Pop promised to provide schedules and updates.

They provide a schedule which was added - the end.

Same story with a lot of small channels.

It is more likely to be removed than updated.


----------



## bobbymobile

Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - GMM
Channel Number - 136
Programme Name - Camping It Up and Caravan Sights
Time/Date of airing - All,
Problem encountered - No Episode Title/ Episode Description for Camping It Up and not complete for Caravan Sights


----------



## spellmaster

Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - History
Channel Number - 561
Programme Name - The Royal navy
Time/Date of airing - 08/jun/04 7pm to 8,
Problem encountered - not the correct program data 

also Discovery wings 
556 
vulcans, victors & cuba 
08/jun/04 7pm to 8,
again wrong data. 

this is seemingly getting worse and worse fist national Geo now it all the channels in the 55* range! grr. 
Is sky trying to get us all to get sky pluss or somthing. I aready have one + box 2 tivos and sat recieves!


----------



## spellmaster

Service Provider - Sky
Channel Name - History
Channel Number - 561
Programme Name - The Royal navy
Time/Date of airing - 08/jun/04 7pm to 8,
Problem encountered - not the correct program data 

also Discovery wings 
556 
vulcans, victors & cuba 
08/jun/04 7pm to 8,
again wrong data. 

this is seemingly getting worse and worse fist national Geo now it all the channels in the 55* range! grr. 
Is sky trying to get us all to get sky pluss or somthing. I aready have one + box 2 tivos and sat recieves!


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I see the problem now!
> 
> There were two versions of the schedules - I have forwarded the correct one to Tribune. *


 Ozsat any sign of this appearing in the listings, My TIVO is geting sooo confused


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *Ozsat any sign of this appearing in the listings, My TIVO is geting sooo confused  *


 I've no idea - I have forwarded the listings and that's all I can do.


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I've no idea - I have forwarded the listings and that's all I can do.  *


 okey dokey just have to keep checking, Thanks


----------



## digital_S

Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV1
Channel Number: 3
Programme Name: Speed Sunday "Le-Mans Special"
Time/Date of airing: Sat 12/6 - 2:40pm, Sun 13/6 - 1:15am and Sun 13/6 - 1:30pm.
Problem encountered: Season Passes will pick up the 1st and 3rd showings of the Le-Mans Special, but not the 2nd because TiVo thinks it's a repeat of the 1st showing.
All 3 showings are "Live" coverage of the Le-Mans 24 hour race!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you have a SP for "Speed Sunday" - Then either wait to see if Tribune can change the SP in time, or just add the 2nd showing, to be recorded!


----------



## sunscreem

- AB22 8FR
- Sky Digital
- Bravo / Bravo+1
- 124 / 125
- Alias
- Mon 21st June

Alias problems again! Bravo are repeating the entire series of Alias over about 12 nights - in the lead up to the Ricky Gervais episode. As they are currently showing season 3 - it make no sense that the listings show repeats of season 1. Can someone check that these repeats are incorrectly labelled as season 1 (they should be season 3)?


----------



## threadkiller

Sky
FXUK

JAG

From Fri 18th 22:00

Listings show old series episodes. Series 9 ep 1 starts at 22:00 following last episode of series 8 ep 24 @ 21:00

all subsequent repeats also list wrong episodes

This may well be missinformation from FX, but they are pushing the new series.


----------



## warrenrb

Just a heads-up to say that Tivo/Tribune have decided to change the name of Fantasy Football Euro 2004 to just 'Fantasy Football' so anyone who set up a season pass early on (like me) will not be getting tonights (or any) recordings unless you re-set up the season pass.

HTH,
Woz.


----------



## cyril

Not a listing error really, but today's Formula one has the post race analysis at 7pm on ITV2.


----------



## alexb

Where do i start with scheduling problems:

1) tonights new alias (and its repeats) wrongly identified as old season 1 episodes
2) new kingdon hospital episodes not automatically selected for recording (manually selected ok)
3) new scrubs episodes not automatically selected (manualyy selected ok)
4) Gamezville - 90% of recorded episodes are repeats!
5) cold case new episodes not selected - had to manually select

This is getting a joke, i am very close to cancelling my tivo subs and investing in sky+ instead...


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by alexb _


*3) new scrubs episodes not automatically selected (manualyy selected ok)*
My FROSP works fine.

*4) Gamezville - 90% of recorded episodes are repeats!*
They probably are 
Is your SP set to FRO? If so, then this could indeed indicate a problem.

*5) cold case new episodes not selected - had to manually select*
Again my FROSP works fine.

Can't understand why yours doesn't 

*This is getting a joke, i am very close to cancelling my tivo subs and investing in sky+ instead... *
What makes you think Sky+ will be any better?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29745
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141223


----------



## DazBarber

- RM17
- Sky Digital
- E4/E4+1
- 163 / 164
- Big Brother

It appears that the repeats of the previous night's C4 showing of BB are marked with the wrong dates when shown on E4 (and E4+1) the following afternoon.

IE the repeat of the Monday 14th ep shown on Tuesday 15th is marked as the 15th June episode. 

Have I made that clear??? 

Daz


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by alexb _
> *Where do i start with scheduling problems:
> 
> 2) new kingdon hospital episodes not automatically selected for recording (manually selected ok) *


 There are two new Kingdom Hospital episodes in the system which are correctly selecting on BBC3 on Sunday night. As they are back-to-back then one will be lost if you have padding set. The BBC2 episode is a repeat.

Rather then listing the names of programmes your system is not recording - perhaps you could indicate why by reporting what is stated in the recording log?

btw: in the last two weeks - four 'series links' have termininated on my Sky+ - although all four series continue. That is over 70% of failures on my BBC1 recordings on Sky+.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by DazBarber _
> *- RM17
> - Sky Digital
> - E4/E4+1
> - 163 / 164
> - Big Brother
> 
> It appears that the repeats of the previous night's C4 showing of BB are marked with the wrong dates when shown on E4 (and E4+1) the following afternoon.
> 
> IE the repeat of the Monday 14th ep shown on Tuesday 15th is marked as the 15th June episode.
> 
> Have I made that clear???
> 
> Daz *


 Is it really a repeat - or an amended highlights programme?

I don't know as I don't watch it!


----------



## OzSat

*Just a reminder that you should really report these errors to TiVo UK CS - to ensure that the errors are logged.

This thread is not an official reporting system.*


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *There are two new Kingdom Hospital episodes in the system which are correctly selecting on BBC3 on Sunday night. As they are back-to-back then one will be lost if you have padding set. The BBC2 episode is a repeat.
> *


Having thought about it, I presume that padding is the reason for your "Scrubs" and "Cold Case" problem too; seeing as how mine worked fine and I have the same data as you _and_ FRO set for both series


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Just a reminder that you should really report these errors to TiVo UK CS - to ensure that the errors are logged.
> This thread is not an official reporting system. *


IANAM*, but I would add that you not think that "someone must already have done so" as this might not be the case, ergo the problem will go un-reported and will not get changed 


*I Am Not A Moderator


----------



## sunscreem

OzSat - As suggested I've reported the Alias and Big Brother Repeats to Tivo CS. The helpful lady filled out a sheet and said she'd get that processed for me.... I'll post again when I notice the (alias) problem has been fixed.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sunscreem _
> *OzSat - As suggested I've reported the Alias and Big Brother Repeats to Tivo CS. The helpful lady filled out a sheet and said she'd get that processed for me.... I'll post again when I notice the (alias) problem has been fixed. *


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I've no idea - I have forwarded the listings and that's all I can do.  *


 Note that people can also submit lineup error reports directly to Tribune Media Services following the directions at that link, which indicates it can be used for non-US reports, too.

However, I'd be curious to know how effective submitting corrections to TMS is (directly, through Oz and through TiVo) for you UK folks. I've personally had mixed results submitting corrections directly to TMS for U.S. problems. For example, this post and the one following include an actual email with several corrections I sent to TMS. In that case, they made most of the corrections I listed but misread one line. I've also sent correction emails that have seemingly been ignored by TMS.


----------



## OzSat

Channel line-up errors and programme/schedule data errors are dealt with in different ways - and so are likely to have different issues which could delay amendments.


----------



## Toothy

My SP for *Regional News and Weather* on BBC1SCO, 6:30pm weekdays, has been failing to record any programmes recently.

Upon investigation....somebody has changed the programme title to *Regional News; Weather*....so this breaks the SP.

Which clever-dick thought that one up.  :down: 

As mentioned in my previous post about this programme.....if it had been given its proper title....*Reporting Scotland*.......this error would never have happened.

Quoting myself from 18/05/2004....
_ On the subject of regional news programmes....is there any reason why my ITV1 regional news programme is listed by its name Lookaround....but my regional news programme on BBC1....Reporting Scotland.....is listed as Regional News And Weather_


----------



## threadkiller

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *Sky
> FXUK
> 
> JAG
> 
> From Fri 18th 22:00
> 
> Listings show old series episodes. Series 9 ep 1 starts at 22:00 following last episode of series 8 ep 24 @ 21:00
> 
> all subsequent repeats also list wrong episodes
> 
> This may well be missinformation from FX, but they are pushing the new series. *


 actually, looking at the listings on my TiVo, they are a week out. TiVo have the new series episodes starting on the 25th instead of tonight


----------



## sjp

Paramount (Sky Digital ch. 127) are trailing Two and a Half Men as starting on Monday July 5th at 9pm.

Tivo has Rosanne as being shown at this time.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Paramount (Sky Digital ch. 127) are trailing Two and a Half Men as starting on Monday July 5th at 9pm.
> 
> Tivo has Rosanne as being shown at this time. *


Hi Stuart,

I just spotted this too, ( we must've been watching the same adverts! )

To be fair, DigiGuide doesn't have listing this far ahead yet, nor does Paramount's own website.

Until the listings are correct ( and out! ) you could try an autorecord wishlist.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## sjp

Hi Rob

I'd checked DigiGuide as well but Paramount isn't a "more than 2 weeks" channel so i'd figured on checking back in a couple of days and updating.

this is one for the upcoming series thread me thinks...

how you doing?

stuart


----------



## occitan

My wife noticed a problem in the listings for the ITV channels 

From the Radio Times web site:


Tue 29/6/04: 7:00pm : 7:30pm : 8:00pm

ITV1 London: Emmerdale : Boot Sale Challenge : The Vault


ITV1 Carlton: Emmerdale : Guinness in the Garden : The Vault
Central 

ITV1 Meridian: Emmerdale : Glorious Gardens : The Vault

i.e at 7:30, Carlton and Meridian have different programs to that on ITV London (our 103 channel via Sky).

However on the TiVo, the listings for each of these channels, which are available independently on Sky (9xx), are all identical to ITV1 London, which means it is impossible to set up proper season passes.

My wife would like to subscribe to 'Guinness in the Garden', but not Boot Sale Challenge. We've set up a manual recoding for the moment, but it would be much nicer to be able to set season passes and auto record wishlists.

Is this a common problem for the ITV regions via Sky ?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by occitan _
> *My wife noticed a problem in the listings for the ITV channels
> 
> From the Radio Times web site:
> 
> Tue 29/6/04: 7:00pm : 7:30pm : 8:00pm
> 
> ITV1 London: Emmerdale : Boot Sale Challenge : The Vault
> 
> ITV1 Carlton Central: Emmerdale : Guinness in the Garden : The Vault
> 
> ITV1 Meridian: Emmerdale : Glorious Gardens : The Vault
> 
> i.e at 7:30, Carlton and Meridian have different programs to that on ITV London (our 103 channel via Sky).
> 
> However on the TiVo, the listings for each of these channels, which are available independently on Sky (9xx), are all identical to ITV1 London, which means it is impossible to set up proper season passes.
> 
> My wife would like to subscribe to 'Guinness in the Garden', but not Boot Sale Challenge. We've set up a manual recoding for the moment, but it would be much nicer to be able to set season passes and auto record wishlists.
> 
> Is this a common problem for the ITV regions via Sky ? *


 I've looked on my TiVo - and all the regional programmes are correctly listed at 7.30pm on 29th June.

I don't see any problem


----------



## occitan

Just checked again, and I see that indeed all is now fixed. I promise it wasn't like that yesterday ! Must have been in the last schedule update. Great work Tribune/TiVo ! 

Cheers
Guy


----------



## cwaring

Tonight's "Tru Calling" (Sky One, 8pm) was pre-empted due to "recent news events". Unless their schedule is updates, Tivo will now be a week out and, even if they _are_ updated in time, next weeks ep might not be recorded due to the 28-day rule.

Just thought it worth a mention 

(Oz, can you deal with this or should I call Tivo CS?)


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Tonight's "Tru Calling" (Sky One, 8pm) was pre-empted due to "recent news events". Unless their schedule is updates, Tivo will now be a week out and, even if they are updated in time, next weeks ep might not be recorded due to the 28-day rule.
> 
> Just thought it worth a mention
> 
> (Oz, can you deal with this or should I call Tivo CS?) *


 Sky should alert Tribune of this - but it should really be called in if you can confirm how Sky are handling it.

Tribune are not likely to act unless Sky confirm the one-week shift. Sky may slot it into the schedule before then (or just ditch it).


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Tribune are not likely to act unless Sky confirm the one-week shift. Sky may slot it into the schedule before then (or just ditch it). *


It was confirmed on-air that it would be shown next week. I'll call it in anyway


----------



## the_hut

New series of Wife Swap kicks off on Tuesday night on C4. No worries, I thought, I've got a season pass set up for that. 

Check the to do list and it isn't there.

Check on the season pass - "0" upcoming episodes.

Check the listings - Wife Swap is there.

Find the prog in the EPG and set up a new season pass and it works.

So now I have two season passes for Wife Swap, one of which works and one of which doesn't.

Just a heads up in case you were relying on season passes to automatically record every episode of your favourite programmes (or, in this case, SWMBO's favourite programmes.)


----------



## johala_reewi

Same here 

Package: Freeview
Region: SO45
Channel: C4
Date: Tue 29 June
Time: 21:00
Programme: Wife Swap

Problem: Existing season pass from last series on C4 is not picking up the new episodes.


----------



## kitschcamp

A heads-up as Tivo hasn't had time to update the listings... I've just double checked on the Sky box planner and there are changes tonight on Sky One.

Sky One, Thursday (ie tonight)

24 is *not* on at 9pm - it's now on at 10pm.
As a result Cold Case has been bumped to an 11pm start. Grrr.


----------



## cwaring

Well I never knew that 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=181586

(Sorry! You should know all about me and sarcasm by now. It's an affliction, I tell you )


----------



## kitschcamp

Yeah, well... As fewer and fewer people are visiting the forums regularly, it appears, I thought it was better reported here where people are more likely to see it.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Paramount (Sky Digital ch. 127) are trailing Two and a Half Men as starting on Monday July 5th at 9pm.
> 
> Tivo has Rosanne as being shown at this time. *


This is now showing correctly in the schedules....

But according to the TiVo the episode first shown on Thursday 8 July is being repeated on Friday 9 July - I suspect this is an error already ( especially given that Paramount listings on the TiVo are complete pants. )

The other interesting thing is that episode titles and descriptions are given on the TiVo, none are listed on the Paramount website ( but their listings are normally complete pants too, ) or in Digiguide.

So you can now set a season pass, but I would keep a close eye on it.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by the_hut _
> *New series of Wife Swap kicks off on Tuesday night on C4. No worries, I thought, I've got a season pass set up for that.
> 
> Check the to do list and it isn't there.
> 
> Check on the season pass - "0" upcoming episodes.
> 
> Check the listings - Wife Swap is there.
> 
> Find the prog in the EPG and set up a new season pass and it works.
> 
> So now I have two season passes for Wife Swap, one of which works and one of which doesn't.
> 
> Just a heads up in case you were relying on season passes to automatically record every episode of your favourite programmes (or, in this case, SWMBO's favourite programmes.) *


my recently created SP for the new run of Wife Swap fell apart either overnight last night or Thu/Fri night... Recreating the SP using the first of the 2 upcoming programmes did the trick.

it looks like they've reverted to the old show info and blown away any new SPs created against the data available in the last week or so (since my WL hit the first episode over a week ago).

stuart


----------



## OzSat

There were two different SPs running - you must have had the one they cancelled.


----------



## sjp

i hope that those that set up an SP based on the new programmes (the first of which appeared a couple of weeks ago) realise that they most probably now have an SP that does not do anything useful.


----------



## the_hut

It wouldn't be the first time this has happened; presumably users are now in the habit of regularly checking up on these things.


----------



## dallardice

ITV1 London
Sky
Postcode N1
Tuesday 29th June

The South Bank Show: Ian McKellan
currently shown on TiVo as 11pm - 11.35pm
currently listed on Digiguide as 11pm - 12.15am
South Bank Shows are normally an hour long so I'm more inclined to trust them on this occasion...


----------



## dsbowskill

W4
Freeview
BBC 7 - Channel 78
After Henry
Fri 25 June, 0630

This is a half hour programme and always has been, though for some strange reason TiVo thought it was 15 minutes this week.

I've noticed that radio programmes are frequently wrong on Tivo's EPG, although I have no idea why, as the details are correct in both the Radio Times and on the BBC's website.

Why don't they just take the data from there?

---
DSB


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by dsbowskill _
> *Why don't they just take the data from there?*


I hope you're not serious? If they had to pay enough people to trawl through web sites to collect the data they need, I think that the subs might just double  They use an automated system that takes data provided to them either directly from the channel or from agents for those channels. I think!


----------



## iankb

Tribune/TiVo may well be banned from using EPG data from some websites, since they are a commercial user who subsequently charge end-users for use of that data. I doubt that Digiguide would allow Tribune to use their data without payment of some hefty fee. Even the BBC might prevent the use of validated and enhanced data, such as that published in the Radio Times.


----------



## TechnoNumpty

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Pop promised to provide schedules and updates.
> 
> They provide a schedule which was added - the end.
> 
> Same story with a lot of small channels.
> 
> It is more likely to be removed than updated. *


My kids love these channels as well. I just record programmes by time - they like CyberChase for example, so I record it every day when CyberChase is on (once I've figured out when that is!) and they time-shift it so they can watch it after their tea.


----------



## dsbowskill

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I hope you're not serious? If they had to pay enough people to trawl through web sites to collect the data they need, I think that the subs might just double  They use an automated system that takes data provided to them either directly from the channel or from agents for those channels. I think! *


There's a whole unit at the BBC which produces EPG data, which then goes to places like Sky and Freeview. Tivo don't have to hire anyone to trawl through websites, they just have to plug into the source data and it comes in for nothing.

Far from subs increasing ... they might just be able to lose a few people!

A source at the beeb told me that Tivo are currently manually re-keying a lot of programme data precisely because they don't have automated systems. That explains a lot of the errors.

--- 
DSB


----------



## dsbowskill

W4
Freeview
BBC7, Ch78
Knowing Me, Knowing You
Thu 24 June 0330

Programme data says it's Knowing Me, Knowing you. It was actually 'Bristow'


----------



## dsbowskill

W4
Freeview
BBC News 24, Ch 40
Click Online
Sun 27 June, 0430

Programme data says it's Click Online. It was actually Simpson's World.


----------



## johnbatty99

SW18
BBC2, Ch 33

MotoGP

MotoGP motorobike racing is shown on a regular basis (approx every 2 weeks). However, the programme titles are different for each one (includes the location), which makes it impossible to book a Season Pass to record all races.

For example, Sunday 27th June 1:35pm "Moto GP Live: Holland".
Please please change the title to "Moto GP Live" and allow me to book a Season Pass!


----------



## the_hut

In this case you could consider setting up an auto-record wishlist for MotoGP Live* which would record all the shows for you.


----------



## Andy C

GU14
Sky One (140)

It appears all the original air dates are incorrect for Tru Calling (saying mostly Feb 2004) and Las Vegas (all say Jan 2004). So if you have a 'First Run Only' SP set up then keep an eye on the ToDo list.


----------



## pallooma2

Just recently there seems to be alot of errors on Terrest tv
BBC1 is showing Silent Witness 2nd part tonight at 10.35 but tivo is only showing the first part (9.00pm). There have been other issues, unfortunately I can't remember them now but its a bit worrying! any help or whatever ta.


----------



## cwaring

My Tivo is showing the correct schedule; part two @ 9pm. Part 1 was on _last_ night. This is also correctly shown in Tivo's EPG. 
There may have been a last-minute schedule change that your unit might not have picked up. When was your last succesful daily call?

EDIT: Unless, of course, they didn't show part one last night and have re-arranged tonights schedule to show both parts; in which case there is no way that Tivo could change their EPG fast enough. (Three days is the minimum notice TMS needs!)

However, DigiGuide does not show this schedule change either.


----------



## pmk

Due to the Tennis Part 1 of Silent Witness was not shown yesterday. An announcement was made to say both parts would be shown today. As this was a very late change I suspect both Digiguide and certainly TiVo would not be updated in time.


----------



## cwaring

A good guess from me, then


----------



## steveroe

The Original Air Dates for "24" on Sky One (106) and Mix seem to have reverted to the American dates so First Run only Season passes no longer select anything to record.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *The Original Air Dates for "24" on Sky One (106) and Mix seem to have reverted to the American dates so First Run only Season passes no longer select anything to record. *


When was your last daily call, Steve? Mine was around 8:40am today. The only reason I ask is that the OADs for "24" on my Tivo are correct.


----------



## JNLister

The Wrestling Channel
Sky Digital (Channel 427)

Broadcasting hours have now changed (as of 1st July). The shows previously airing from 6am to 9am have now had a straight swop with the Teleshopping which previously aired from 9am to noon. The old schedule is still showing on Tivo listings.


----------



## lcsneil

Sky
London
Tue 4th July

Not sure if this is a line up or schedule error but my Tivo is constantly recording a program on both the normal channel and the +1 (delayed by an hour) channel.

Example:-

Sun 04 Jul

13:20 UKGold - Allo Allo

14:20 UKGold+1 Allo Allo

So the same episode but the Tivo picks up both.

OK I admit I do have a season pass set for it on both the normal & +1 channel but surely Tivo should spot this?

The details seem to be the same with the exception of the series number in Tivo web on Gold it is 1237083 and +1 it is 1237084

Should these be the same?

Neil


----------



## johnh

Service Provider - NTL
Channel Name - BBC Radio4
Channel Number - 862
Programme Name - The Archers
Time/Date of airing - 08/Jul/04 7pm to 7.15pm,
Problem encountered - Original air date set to 10/Jun/04 instead of 08/Jul/04

Noticed it was missing from the To Do List.

John


----------



## sjp

while we're on the Radio4 trail...

the next few Desert Island Discs seem to be confused, this mornings had some female actress listed (who was actually on last week I think) but it turned out to be Michael Howard (might not mean much to you folks in the US but I nearly messed myself).


----------



## Bones

Postcode : SS5
Sky Digital, Channel 4 (104)
Programme: Bo'Selecta!
Problem: New episodes are shown at 2230 on Fridays, and repeated at 0000 on Sundays. FRO SP is recording both showings when I believe it should only be picking up the Friday airing.


----------



## pmk

Guide data for channel "FTN" is totally wrong.

For example:

Tonight Show With Jay Leno is usually on at 10:00 and 01:40 (and this is what TiVo thinks) but it is actually totally different programmes showing at these times.

Comparing TiVo to my TV Guide it looks like FTN has had a total schedule change so no programme is correct on the TiVo for this channel.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Guide data for channel "FTN" is totally wrong. *


You'd think that Flextech would have given TMS an updated schedule well before-hand, wouldn't you?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Guide data for channel "FTN" is totally wrong.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Tonight Show With Jay Leno is usually on at 10:00 and 01:40 (and this is what TiVo thinks) but it is actually totally different programmes showing at these times.
> 
> Comparing TiVo to my TV Guide it looks like FTN has had a total schedule change so no programme is correct on the TiVo for this channel. *


 The listings I have for FTN seem match TiVo.

Jay Leno seems to have moved to an earlier slot on Monday - and my TiVo shows the new times.


----------



## pmk

re Jay Leno. 

My TiVo is still showing Jay Leno on tonight at 22:00 and at 01:40. It is actually Meet My Folks or something. It has been like that for all this weeks episodes.

Looking ahead for next week it is not correct for me yet (still doing 22:00 01:40). Unless it will be sorted in the next guide data update over night (I am up to date 05:00 this morning my last call).

Whatever has happened it has still been wrong this week for me as it has not even been shown at these times.

I wait and see what happens during the update overnight.

Thanks


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *re Jay Leno.
> 
> My TiVo is still showing Jay Leno on tonight at 22:00 and at 01:40. It is actually Meet My Folks or something. It has been like that for all this weeks episodes.
> 
> *


 For tonight my TiVo says 24.50 only - I think you need a daily call to get updated.


----------



## pmk

The update overnight has corrected Jay Leno now. Pity they were wrong for a week however.


----------



## Automan

If you want to record "The Invaders" dont try doing with a wishlist for Roy Thinnes who was the star of this cult series.

The episode description list no actors whic I think is strange since its an American program.

I've now missed the first two episodes  

I also note "The Prisoner" has no actors - Are Tribune / Tivo cutting down on the EPG data to reduce the length of the daily phone calls?

P.S.
The Invaders and The Prisoner both have series links

Automan.


----------



## JNLister

The Wrestling Channel
Sky Digital 427

New schedule starts tomorrow (Monday 12 July). Sky EPG has been updated. Schedule is listed at http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/schedule.html


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19
Service Provider NTL
Channel Name Five
Channel Number Aerial
Programme Name The Gadget Show
Time/Date of airing All see below
Problem encountered Duplicates recorded

Season pass with FRO + repeats set

It's on Monday at 7:30PM, and then repeated twice more, (wednesday and then friday or saturday). TiVo says there is "No Infomation Available" and the listing says the first airdate was 28/6/04 but it keeps recording all three episodes a week. I'm guessing this is because there is generic guide data. I'll call it in tommorow but thought I'd post it here see if anyone else is seeing it (as I thought Tivo prople are likely to be gadget people) Also the original air date is wrong, which is probably going to stuff tivo up if I set it to FRO...

Fives website has pretty generic descriptions, but they are different each week and does not which are new and which are repeats, ie Mondays says..

Entertainment show devoted to boys who love their toys. Suzi Perry tries out the latest in robot technology, while Adrian Simpson tests the iPod.

The next mondays says..

Entertainment show devoted to boys who love their toys. Jason Bradbury investigates flight simulators and watches nervously as a computer pilot with no experience of real flying for real tries to land an aircraft. Suzi Perry looks around Europe's leading automated house show, Cedia 2004. Jon Bentley delves into the black art of making the perfect espresso at home with machines costing up to three thousand pounds.


----------



## cwaring

"The Ultimate Ad Show"
Bravo, 7pm 
from 20th July

Problem: Can't set a Season Pass.


----------



## AENG

Gavin is right about the Gadget Show repeats. Guess I've just learned to accept it, the same as I have with similar problems affecting most of the radio season passes I use, e.g. Discovery, I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue, Garrison Keillor and many others. C'est la Vie! Difficult to avoid the feeling that we are the last outpost of a dying civilisation.


----------



## MikeC

Sky Digital
BBC3
115
Swiss Toni
21:30 13/7/04

TiVo is incorrectly listing Monkey Dust as showing. 

BBC website lists schedule as

Swiss Toni - Troubleshooter: In a last ditch effort to try and save his ailing showroom, Swiss hires a troubleshooter. It's not a success. Followed by 60 Seconds.


----------



## mccalli

Using NTL's BBCR4FM channel (862) for Saturday, 17th July 10:30am.

Listing shows: The Roundhouse.
TV times and Radio 4 website shows "Britain In A Box: episode 3/4: A Still Tongue Makes A Happy Life".

It's a documentary about The Prisoner, which I'm quite interested in hearing.

Link to Radio 4 schedule listing is here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whats...&service_id=49700&DAY=Saturday&GO.x=17&GO.y=5

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## lcsneil

Sky Digital
BBC2
102
Working Lunch
14/7/04 (today)

Tivo shows it incorrectly listed as 1:30-2pm

It is actually 2:15pm-2:45pm (EPG & BBC Web Site )

Manual recording time!

Neil


----------



## AENG

mccalli - thanks for the heads up on that Prisoner-related prog. on BBC R4FM. I've put in a manual request for it, confirmed by RT that turned up yesterday. I didn't really get into the series when it first appeared but now realise what a ground-breaker it was in its time.


----------



## cwaring

I have a FROSP for "Charmed" and a FROWL for "Will * Grace" ('Will & Grace' of course!)

From 2nd August, due no doubt to the generic listing for all episodes of both programmes, none of my other SPs (Buffy, Early Edition, Neighbours, etc) are scheduled to or will be recorded because they _all_ clash with episodes of either Charmed or W&G.

Ozsat, can I assume that, as the dates draw closer, the generic data will be replaced by actual episode data and therefore none of them will be recorded? (IYSWIM!)

Thanks.

(Yes, I *could* re-order my SP/WL but, generic data excepted, they work perfectly as they are )


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> Ozsat, can I assume that, as the dates draw closer, the generic data will be replaced by actual episode data and therefore none of them will be recorded? (IYSWIM!)*


 I've noticed it often gets updated after a few days - I would complain when it hasn't and its less than 14 days to air.


----------



## spamdrew

Postcode G3
NTL Digital
BBC3 channel 126
Program "the smoking room"
Tivo can not tell what is a new episode.
i.E. it has recorded every single broadcast, even though i have a first showing only SP. 
there appears to be one new episode a week, on a Tuesday, and repeats of this for the week.


----------



## Gilesx

Anybody else noticed that listings for MTV seem to have disappeared?
All I get is "MTV Music" listed every 2 hours for as far as the listings go - calls are going through without any problems, and every other channel has no problems updating


GL52 - Telewest Broadband


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by spamdrew _
> *Postcode G3
> NTL Digital
> BBC3 channel 126
> Program "the smoking room"
> Tivo can not tell what is a new episode.
> i.E. it has recorded every single broadcast, even though i have a first showing only SP.
> there appears to be one new episode a week, on a Tuesday, and repeats of this for the week. *


Tivo shows the same description for every episode on BBC3 but Radio Times shows it as

Sun 2/7 - RIP
Mon 3/7 - Pantballing
Tue 4/7 - Light My Fire
Wed 4/7 - Light My Fire 
Sat 4/7 - Light my Fire

Neil


----------



## Psioneer

Postcode PE6
Provider Sky
Channel E4+1 (164)
Program - *ALL AFTER SATURDAY MIDNIGHT*

My TiVo's calls seem to be effective and uptodate, I have programme info until 9th of Aug except for E4+1

Very Odd.

Further investigation also reveals I too am missing MTVUK (ch440) data, GilesX.

Is this a glitch? Wonder what else might be gone?


----------



## CarlWalters

Postcode RG4
NTL Digital
BBC3 channel 126
Program "the smoking room"

Same description for evey single episode.


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode ME6
Service: Sky Digital
Channel: BBC Radio 4
Program: Engineering Solutions

This new series starts presented by Adam Hart-Davis, starts next week according to Radio Times (special feature on page 26), but TiVo lists Melvyn Bragg: In our Time.

On a general note - Radio 4 listings are really going down hill. It's never been as good and informative as the main TV listings, but more and more programmes are losing their episode titles and synopses.

Case in point: I have a season pass for Book of the Week, which is broadcast 9:45am and 0:30 the following morning. Up until recently the season pass worked fine, recording the 9:45am broadcast only, with the book's name being used as the episode name.

The last couple of weeks, there have been no titles and the isSeries flag is now incorrectly set, causing TiVo to record both broadcasts.

Can we see a tightening up of the Radio 4 metadata please? I record a lot from Radio 4 and the degradation in the service data is quite noticeable over the last month or so.

In fact, having typed this far, I've just done a quick comparison with Radio Times (and BBC What's On) for today and the TiVo schedule is APPALLING! Here are the differences:

Format: time tivo name - actual programme

11:00 From Our Own Correspondent - should be Crossing Continents, Crossing Europe 
11:30 Voicing the Piano - The Bix Beiderbecke Story
15:00 Questions, Questions - More or Less
15:30 Getting Away From It - Island Tales 
15:45 In Drovers' Boots In Drovers' Boots - Blood is Thicker than Water 
16:00 Bookclub - Open Book
18:30 Revolting People - The Right Time
19:45 A Whole New Me - The God of Small Things 
20:00 It's My Story - On the School Beat
20:30 In Business - Analysis
21:00 Leading Edge Devout Sceptics
21:30 Melvyn Bragg: In Our Time - Devout Sceptics 
23:00 Radio 9 - The Storyman with Andrew Glover 

That's over half the schedule being completely wrong - it looks like a listing that's well over a month out of date.


----------



## groovyclam

BBC Radio 7 listings are very wrong at the moment - missed listings for "Little Britain" yesterday and TiVo says "Knowing Me, Knowing You" is on when it is, in fact, a programme called "Bristow"

Come on - get the BBC Radio programme titles accurate, if not the descriptions.


----------



## groovyclam

Weekday mornings Channel 4 are currently showing the 60's Spider-Man cartoon.

It's series ID *was* correct until today.

The series ID now and for future episodes has been mutated into the modern Spider-Man cartoon that is shown on FoxKids channel.

Please change back to the 60's cartoon Spider-Man series ID.


----------



## aerialplug

I've flagged this (radio 4/7 problem) up with CS, who are going to flag it up as a problem with Tribune - hopefully things should improve soon.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *I've flagged this (radio 4/7 problem) up with CS, who are going to flag it up as a problem with Tribune - hopefully things should improve soon. *


 I, too, have noticed *R4's * data has gone all to ****.

I have an SP for *Routemasters*, a series that ended a month ago; TiVo is still recording it!

Mind you, this did enable me to hear a great documentary about the British Army setting up VW production in Post-War Germany.


----------



## AENG

Thanks Aerialplug - I had realised BBCR4FM was a bit lacking (I posted a mis-described new series on the relevant thread yesterday) but hadn't realised quite how bad it was. I've just managed to put my threepenn'orth in with CS even tho' it took two calls and a total wait of over 20 mins. I must say that Billy dealt with the complaint in a very courteous way - I just hope he gets a result.


----------



## dsbowskill

W4
Freeview
BBC7, Ch78
Knowing Me, Knowing You
Thu 22 July 0330

Programme data says it's Knowing Me, Knowing you. It was actually 'Bristow'.


This is wrong *again* after me reporting it nearly a month ago. Come on guys, get it together!


----------



## Toothy

Formula Woman
ITV1 All Regions
Sundays 1510, may also be incorporated into Speed Sunday.


ITV1 and Tivo both list this programme as Formula Women, the SP is still working but it's these type of silly errors that can easily break a SP.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider $ky
Channel Name UKFood
Programme Name Rick Stein's Food Heros
Time/Date of airing Mon 26th July - Fri 30th July
8am, noon, 15:30 & 21:00 
Problem encountered Duplicates recorded

Each day this week UKFood is showing the above programme and the same prog. isbeing shown 4 times during the course of the day. Season Pass is picking up and trying to record all 4 episodes every day.

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

.... and another thing.....

Postcode: W12
Service Provider : $ky
Channel Name : Living
Programme Name : Queer Eye for the Straight Guy UK (Tivo title)
Time/Date of airing 
Tue 27th Jul 00:00 
Wed 28th Jul 20:00 
Tue 3rd Aug 00:00 
Wed 4th Aug 20:00 
Sat 7th Aug 14:00 
Sat 7th Aug 16:00

Problem encountered : This episode(s) is the AMERICAN version of Queer Eye for the Straight Guy not the UK version according to both Digiguide & Living TV Website so it should not have the UK on the end of the title!

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

Update on Radio 4 situation.

I've done some checking, and it seems the schedule information for BBC Radio 4 is exactly 7 weeks behind on what it actually should be. In other words, the shedule being displayed for R4 today (26th July) is actually the one meant for 7th June (thanks for this accurate info go to the huge pile of old Radio Times that reside under my desk and haven't yet gone to the recycling bin!).

This explains why old season passes are still recording programmes that have long since disappeared.

On saturday, I spoke to Customer Services again about the fact that Radio 4 appears to be in a time warp. After checking on their own TiVo and confirming that indeed there was a problem, an email is being sent to the head of TiVo and the head of the company that does the schedule (Tribune I presume, though this wasn't mentione by name).


I'll post here if I hear anything further.


----------



## Sparky007

Lost detailed guide data for MTV UK ?!? Rarely anything good on, and with the repeats was pretty useless anyway, but it would still be nice to have. All it shows now is 4 hour chunks with 'unknown' title. MTV2 is still ok.

Anyone else missing this?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I have a FROSP for "Charmed" and a FROWL for "Will * Grace" ('Will & Grace' of course!)
> 
> From 2nd August, due no doubt to the generic listing for all episodes of both programmes, none of my other SPs (Buffy, Early Edition, Neighbours, etc) are scheduled to or will be recorded because they all clash with episodes of either Charmed or W&G.
> 
> Ozsat, can I assume that, as the dates draw closer, the generic data will be replaced by actual episode data and therefore none of them will be recorded? (IYSWIM!)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (Yes, I *could* re-order my SP/WL but, generic data excepted, they work perfectly as they are ) *





> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I've noticed it often gets updated after a few days - I would complain when it hasn't and its less than 14 days to air. *


Ozsat.

I had completely forgotten about this 
I will be calling Tivo CS this evening, but would appreciate your mentioning it too, to whoever you tell about this stuff 

The problem, as described above, is still affecting next weeks listings.


----------



## AENG

BBCR4FM Chaos

It's 6 days since aerialplug and I (and I hope a few others) complained to CS about the chaotic state of the EPG for this channel. Billy did say that it was down to Tribune and it would take up to 5 days to fix.

Well, I've forced another update and it's still nearly all (apparently 7-week old) rubbish. But perhaps I'm being unreasonable and what they really need is 5 *working* days to get it sorted. 

AENG


----------



## aerialplug

I actually contacted CS yesterday afternoon about the matter. Apparently, they've had no contact from Tribune about it since my last call (Sunday), and all they can do is send another email to Tribune.

I was also told that there really wasn't much point in phoning again as the problem is being monitored (though I hope that if more people call, some more urgency may be applied).

I just forced a daily call today - no change.


----------



## groovyclam

This is either very poor service from Tribune or the beginning of the end for radio listings ( i.e. hoping generic radio listings can be rolled on week on week which we know won't work at all for Radio4 and BBC7, and for the other BBC stations either to varying degrees )


----------



## Ollie

BBC7 listings seem to have gone already, or rather, come to an end at 6am this coming Saturday. Maybe this is Tribune's idea of a solution - i.e., no listings are better than bad listings. Whatever, it doesn't bode well.


----------



## aerialplug

I've just forced a daily load and...

Good news about Radio 4 - as of tomorrow (Saturday) it looks like Radio 4 is back on track. On comparison with Radio Times, tomorrow's (and the rest of the week's) schedule looks good. Book of the Week still doesn't have a title or synopsis and records both broadcasts, but the rest of the schedule looks mostly fine.

Bad news about BBC 7 - as of 6am tomorrow morning there are still no programmes in the schedule.

Speaking of Book of the Week - if you're interested in the history of television, next week's Book of the Week is entitled "Television and Me" - John Logie Baird's memoirs - could be interesting.


----------



## pahunt

No listings for BBC7 is a disaster  Still at least they're nice and consistent so manual recordings shouldn't be too bad, but I hope this is just a temporary problem.


----------



## AENG

Thanks for your efforts towards getting BBCR4FM going again, aerialplug - much appreciated.

AENG


----------



## aerialplug

Hmmm... I don't know if this is bad or something to ignore for now as it'll rectify later, but the Radio 4 schedules look like they go back to the 7 week time warp the week after next.

It's BAD that BBCR7 is completely schedule-less tomorrow. Does anyone know what time of the day the data on the servers is updated, or possibly is it constantly updated?


----------



## lcsneil

So do we know if this is duff data coming through from BBC listings or is it Tribune mangling it?

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

The BBC publish their schedule to many different organisations possibly directly or indirectly - most of which seem to accurately represent the schedule...


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _*
> Hmmm... I don't know if this is bad or something to ignore for now as it'll rectify later, but the Radio 4 schedules look like they go back to the 7 week time warp the week after next.
> *


I wondered if Desert Island Discs was an isolated incident yesterday when the listings stated that the Friday repeat was Prof. A H Halsey when it was a repeat of Emmylou Harris, an easy mistake to make... I always get those two mixed up 

They also don't seem to know the Sunday first broadcast, Friday repeat pattern of the show. In fact, I'm not even sure if they know the programme is even broadcast on a Sunday at all.


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider : Sky
Channel Name : Parcom2
Programme Name : Best of the Comedy Store
Problem: From 3rd August all the OADs are the same and TiVo wants to record every episode.


----------



## JohnYoung

I posted separately before reading this thread - Have spoken to CS about the lack of Radio listings this morning. The operator I spoke to said they "hadn't heard of this problem before".

I guess TiVo and Tribune have decided to save the time & effort of including these listings for a minority of users, to see if anyone notices or draws it to attention.


----------



## OzSat

The problem with BBCR4FM and BBCR7 has now been resolved!


----------



## djrowley

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The problem with BBCR4FM and BBCR7 has now been resolved! *


Excellent - BBC7 is back, thanks.

David


----------



## rilian

- CW3 9HN
- Sky
- Playhouse Disney
- 616
- Jo Jo's Circus
- Daily, 6:30 (Except Tivo thinks it's really at 7:30)

Playhouse Disney schedules have been messed up for weeks. A season pass for Jo Jo's Circus infallibly produces 'Book of Pooh' instead (and a cross child...).

The error seems to be an assumption that the 6pm-7pm schedule is the same as the 7-8pm schedule (it isn't).

(Digiguide gets this right)


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The problem with BBCR4FM and BBCR7 has now been resolved! *


 The * BBCR4FM * listings for this week (up to Friday 6th August) are correct.
The * BBCR4FM * listings for next week (up to Friday 13th August) are incorrect.
They are the same as they were before the fix.

It could be that Tribune is employing the Just-In-Time delivery system, and that the listings will be fixed nearer the time.


----------



## Mike B

- RG6
- Freeview
- Radio 1 (BBCR1)
- 70
- 'Edith Bowman'
- 13:00 - 16:00

TiVo do not seem to have updated for Radio 1's new schedule - 'JK and Joel' and now on 13:00-16:00 on Sundays.

Also, TiVo is reporting the weekday listings incorrectly:

04:00 - 07:00 'The Blue Room' - wrong show
13:00 - 15:00 'Colin & Edith' - wrong times
15:00 - 17:45 'Scott Mills' - wrong show
18:00 - 20:00 'Dave Pearce' - completely wrong
20:00 - 22:00 'Lamacq Live' - wrong times
22:00 - 00:00 'Mary Anne Hobbs' - wrong times

The correct listing is here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/whatson/search/daylist.cgi?service_id=49697&day=Monday


----------



## aerialplug

Although we now do have a correct Radio 4 schedule for this week, there are still issues.

New series aren't being flagged up as series, so I can't book season passes for them.

Also, the synopsis/genre etc. is completely wrong for some programmes.

An example which illustrates both of these is a new series which starts tomorrow on Radio 4: We Interrupt This Programme, on at 11:30am.

TiVo describes the programme as "Living with and staying alive in the current AIDS crisis", giving it the genres "Health and Fitness, Special".

Radio Times however correctly describes the programme as "Mark Thomas Profiles the first of four American comedy acts, who used the convention of radio for their own subversive ends". It's also a 4 part series, and I can't book a season pass for it as it's listed as a special, not a series.

Most other series seem to be described correctly, but many are incorrectly described as being not series.


----------



## ericd121

ITV2
Freeview
Wednesday 4th August 2004 5:10am 
Late Show With David Letterman

My TiVo failed to record last night's *Late Show With David Letterman*  set for 5:10am this morning.

It doesn't even appear in *Recording History*, and looking at the ITV2 listings within TiVo, everything before 6:00am is in two hour slots of *ITV Entertainment*.

Does anyone else record this programme?
Or does anyone have any idea WTF happened?


----------



## Mike B

Yeah, I noticed this last night as well (also on Freeview, postcode RG6), but didn't bother posting it as the data for today onwards seems correct.


----------



## cwaring

Hallmark (HALLMK, 190 on Telewest)
"Early Edition"
11am/7pm M-F

Apparently, "all this week" they're showing two episodes. Not *too* surprisingly, no one has told Tribune as my Tivo is only showing the one at 11am, mentioned above, so I'm missing 50% of the shows 

Not that bothered and I might even deleted the SP, but worth a mention!!


----------



## bigarbel

- Postcode: KA30
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: UK TV Documentary/People
- Channel Number: 564/566
- Programme Name: Lots
- Time/Date of airing: Since 03/08 (I think)
- Problem encountered: Schedule on these two channels seems to be completely wrong since the beginning of this week.


----------



## csansbury

- Postcode: AB10
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: ITVGMP
- Channel Number: 103
- Programme Name: Scotsport First / Scotsport SPL
- Time/Date of airing: 08/08/04 12.00 / 09/08/04 23.00

- Problem encountered: These are two separate shows (though they arew both about football) lumped into one (Scotsport). There is NO episode information so a wishlist won't work, and despite both these shows being live, their original airing date is 24th march 2002.


----------



## whitebj

Postcode GU22
Chanel E4P1

The guide lists the programme starting at 03:25 on Mon 9 Aug as 'Faking It' but it looks like it is in fact 'Faking It USA'


----------



## whitebj

My Tivo kindly informs me that there are some 160 or so upcoming episodes of Will & Grace (it's a funny show but not that funny!) and Tribune have entered the details for very many of these. 

However, there are quite a number that have no details and so have been picked up by my 'First run only' season pass so I've just spent a happy quarter of an hour deleting the ones I think will be repeats. 

Hopefully this means that some shows that we would have otherwise missed will be re-entered into the to do list as the Tivo reorganises itself.

As I understand the new episodes are on Living (Sky channel 112) on Wednesdays at 9pm.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

As reported by me last week. Not fixed yet


----------



## Adlopa

Does anyone know what's happening with "Surviving Nugent"..? It's supposed to be showing on VH2 at 11pm this Friday but my (Telewest) TiVo only has it on MTVUK on 31st August at midnight.


----------



## bradleyem

- Postcode: E7
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sky Sports 1 & Xtra
- Channel Number: 401 & 404
- Programme Name: Soccer AM's All Sports Show
- Time/Date of airing: All - every Friday
- Problem encountered: Tivo attempts to record pretty much every showing of this show, even though the episodes on Friday nights and Saturday mornings are repeats of the 6pm Friday showing. 
This was also the case last year. OAD are set to 23rd Aug 2002 for all episodes.


----------



## bradleyem

Postcode: E7
- Service Provider: Sky Digital
- Channel Name: Sky Sports (all)
- Channel Number: 401 - 404
- Programme Name: Football League Review
- Time/Date of airing: Often
- Problem encountered: Tivo attempts to record pretty much every showing of this show,
All OADs are set to 21st Dec 1998

On the whole, there's one episode that runs sunday and Monday, and then assuming midweek games, a second episode on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Richardr

A somewhat immediate issue for those who want any of this morning's football programmes on terrestrial.

Here (London, DTT):

BBC 1 (101) doesn't have Match of the Day in the schedule (should be 9:45 fpr a revised repeat of last night's show).

ITV London (103) has The Championship at 10:30, but it won't record, as it shows as a repeat of last week's programme.


----------



## Nevets

- Postcode: SL3
- Service Provider: Analogue Terrestrial
- Channel Name: CH4
- Programme Name: That'll Teach 'Em
- Time/Date of airing: Every Tuesday
- Problem encountered: New series of That'll Teach 'Em is not being picked up by my SP.


----------



## falcon44

Just checked my to do list and my FRO season pass wasn't picking up the new Sopranos tomorrow (Tues) night on E4

It is showing an OAD of sometime in April.

Is anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## firestarterUK

DE1
Sky Digital
BBC Radio 1
Annie Nightingale

As reported earlier, the new Radio 1 schedule has not been updated & Annie's show is still (incorrectly) being displayed as being on Sunday mornings at 04.00. Should be early Friday morning at 01.00 (I think)


----------



## Adder

Postcode : GU2
Provider: BSkyB UK
Channel: MOTORS 413

Issue:
*No listings for a week, and no listings in the future.*

Pretty please can someone prod Motors again if they've got lax in sending the listings as most things I watch at the weekend are on Motors.

I'm off now to set about a dozen manual recordings...


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by falcon44 _
> *Just checked my to do list and my FRO season pass wasn't picking up the new Sopranos tomorrow (Tues) night on E4
> 
> It is showing an OAD of sometime in April.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this problem? *


I hadn't had this problem, but I am not using the FRO option. Presumably the OAD is wrong because it was shown earlier in the Republic of Ireland.

Might be best to switch of FRO for now - the SP isn't picking up duplicates due to the 28 Day rule.


----------



## Adder

Thumbs up for the swift return of Motors TV listings!


----------



## Major dude

Postcode: BR2
- Service Provider: NTL
- Channel Name: ITV1
- Channel Number: 3
- Programme Name: The Block
- Time/Date of airing: 23.00 Mon 23/08
- Problem encountered: Misdescription as 'Footballers Wives' was run in this slot


----------



## bigarbel

Anyone know what's up with TIVO messing up the shedule for UK TV People for a few weeks in a row now?

I keep on getting something with Tattoos or Sex in the Street instead if Have I got 1992/3 for you


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by bigarbel _
> *
> I keep on getting something with Tattoos or Sex in the Street instead if Have I got 1992/3 for you *


Personally I think I'd prefer..... eer did I just say that out loud?



Neil


----------



## SimonG

Postcode: RH10
- Service Provider: BSKYB
- Channel Name: MOTORS TV
- Channel Number: 413
- Programme Name: All
- Time/Date of airing: All
- Problem encountered: No listing available for this channel!


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
- Service Provider: BSKYB
- Channel Name: Hallmark
- Channel Number: 190
- Programme Name: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit
- Time/Date of airing: start of season 5
- Problem encountered: Tivo showing the first 3 episodes as being broadcast before they are... Both the Hallmark listings page and DigiGuide have the first 3 eps on Sept 1st, 2nd and 3rd respectively. Tivo has them on a couple of days earlier... If recorded earlier then the proper broadcast will not be recorded under the 28 day rule.

what a way to start a new (uk premiere) season.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by SimonG _
> *Postcode: RH10
> - Service Provider: BSKYB
> - Channel Name: MOTORS TV
> - Channel Number: 413
> - Programme Name: All
> - Time/Date of airing: All
> - Problem encountered: No listing available for this channel! *


There are listings on my TiVo, but they end *this* Saturday at 11am.

can we have some more before then please?


----------



## yonderblue

Postcode: EH9
- Service Provider: Telewest Active Digital
- Channel Name: MTVDANCE
- Channel Number: 309
- Programme Name: European Dancefloor Chart Show
- Time/Date of airing: All
- Problem encountered: No Season Pass option available, The shows are on Sunday and Tuesday but the times can vary.


----------



## Typhoid

Postcode: CT16
- Service Provider: NTL-exC&W
- Channel Name: Nickelodeon & Nic Replay
- Channel Number: 72 & 827
- Programme Name: Gilmore Girls
- Time/Date of airing: 1800:Sunday 5th Sept and 1900 for replay
- Problem encountered: Not in listings - new series is in digiguide, on the Nick website and they're broadcasting trails for it.

(but then Nicks listings have been in the toilet for a couple of weeks - its been recording half hours of Kate and Ashley movies on the basis Tivo thinks that 'What I like about you ' is on - but that didnt annoy me enuff to report)

Webpage Listing


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *There are listings on my TiVo, but they end this Saturday at 11am.
> 
> can we have some more before then please? *


There are still no listings for channel *413 MOTORS* on BSkyB UK, please can we have them back?


----------



## aerialplug

This looks to be only a cosmetic error - but the 3 part BBC drama "The Grid" that's on BBC 2 on 7th, 8th and 9th September appears to have episode names Episode 1, Episode 3 and Episode 4!


----------



## bobc292001

Why does the Tivo service have so many problems with schedule errors?
Isn't it all provided electronically to Tribune so they simply have to turn it into TiVo code?
Considering that the EPG is the heart of the Tivo service, it seems astonishing to me that this is the best we can get. If it were any other industry, they (Tribune) would be out of business if they continually provided duff / missing / inaccurate output.


----------



## sanderton

Yes and no. They are often provided with incorrect or incomplete information, and they have to add extra data in order for SPs and the 28-day rule to work so it's not just a matter of loading up a disk from the BBC.

The system is vulnerable to late changes, but that's a system design issue, not Tribune's fault.


----------



## bobc292001

I'm not really talking about late schedule changes as I can see how Tivo cannot cope with this.
It's more about the sort of challenges we see in this thread, which seems to house a plethora of mistakes or channels having inaccurate/missing schedule information. 
If Sky can get it right most of the time, why can't Tivo?


----------



## OzSat

It isn't Sky that get it right - it the broadcasters.

The Sky EPG information comes direct from the broadcasters as a part of the EPG contract.

Many channels do not provide schedule updates at all - some not even schedules.

If the schedule changes - then TiVo can do nothing unless they are advised of the change.

A lot of the problems you see reported are 'season passes' which have nothing to do with the schedule data provided.


----------



## bobc292001

Thanks for the replies. things are a bit clearer now.
However, without wanting to sound like a stuck record, I still think the service leaves a lot to be desired. Please don't get me wrong ... I love my Tivo to bits, but I can't help thinking that sometimes these forums become clouded with a paternalistic desire to shield Tivo's shortcomings and make excuses for it. This against a backdrop of a service that simply doesn't do what it should. It shouldn't matter to us as users whether it's the broadcasters fault, or a mistake by a Tribune employee entering SP data. 
The result is the same ... a service that is not cutting edge and people missing programs they want to record... and personally I think that's unacceptable in todays service orientated marketplace.


----------



## sanderton

There is no 100% reliable EPG - even the Sky one goes wrong sometimes. I find the failiure rate (as opposed to "false positives" where extra things are recorded) to be extremely low from the channels and shows I am interested in. I realise that if you record a lot from some of the less mainstream digital channels, in particular the music channels, that you might not have the same experience.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1 ALL REGIONS

Channel Number: 103

Programme Name: Von Trapped

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 4/9 8:45pm

Problem: Almost everything!!!

*Von Trapped* is the name of this episode....the correct programme name is *Trapped*.

Actor Wishlist for Caroline Quentin is not picking up this new series due to an incomplete episode description.

Also unable to set SP for this 3 part series.

Channel Name: ITV1 ALL Regions

Programme Name: Blue Murder

Time/Date of Airing: Mon 6/9 9:00PM

Problem:

Actor Wishlist for Caroline Quentin is not picking up this new series due to incomplete episode description.

Channel Name: GMM

Channel Number: 136

Programme Name: High Octane 2

Time/Date of Airing: All airings

Problem: Wrong Category description.

Listed as *Adult*, should actually be *Motoring*.

Also the previous episode broadcast on 31/8, had US TiVo data!!!

Was listed as an adult Pay-Per-View programme complete with pricing in US dollars.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: ITV1 ALL REGIONS
> 
> Channel Number: 103
> 
> Programme Name: Von Trapped
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 4/9 8:45pm
> 
> Problem: Almost everything!!!
> 
> Von Trapped is the name of this episode....the correct programme name is Trapped.
> 
> Actor Wishlist for Caroline Quentin is not picking up this new series due to an incomplete episode description.
> 
> Also unable to set SP for this 3 part series.
> 
> *


According to last week's Radio Times, this is a series of three plays, all on the theme of *Trapped*.
*Von Trapped* is the name of this week's play, and it is listed as such by the Radio Times.
I agree it ought to be SP-able, tho'


----------



## Toothy

My listings mag has it listed as *Trapped*, and I distinctly remember the ITV trailer from a few weeks ago, again listing it as *Trapped*....although the ITV website listings as it has *Von Trapped*. 

Next error.

Programme Name: Five Live Formula One

Channel Name: Radio Five Live

Channel Number: 855

Time/Date of Airing: Each Fri 9.30pm

Problem: SP not catching every episode.

I have a SP for this, although TiVo doesn't list every airing as it's incorporated into *Sport on Five*. Tonight I set a manual recording just in case it was being aired....and I was right....it's being broadcast as I type.

The Sky banner has the correct details...but TiVo just has the generic Sport On Five programme data.

This is something that happens regularly with radio programmes within radio programmes......e.g. *Talking Technology* which is incorporated into the mammoth 4 hour broadcast of *Up All Night* on 5 Live on Monday mornings.

The Sky banner lists the programme correctly.....but TiVo doesn't.  

The real problem is that sometimes *Talking Technology* & *Five Live Formula One* are sometimes moved to different time-slots...so setting up a manual recording, (when the SP fails), is a blind stab in the dark.


----------



## pmk

Does anyone know when TiVo will populate the listings for Ch15 on Freeview (ABC1)?

I have gone through and added ARWishLists for the programmes I want but I want to check they are picking up the programmes.

TIA


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Does anyone know when TiVo will populate the listings for Ch15 on Freeview (ABC1)?
> 
> I have gone through and added ARWishLists for the programmes I want but I want to check they are picking up the programmes.
> 
> TIA *


 The channel doesn't start until 27th Sept - so based on the fact that TiVo has 20 days of schedules you will not see anything before 7th Sept.


----------



## Adder

> _Originally posted by Adder _
> *There are still no listings for channel 413 MOTORS on BSkyB UK, please can we have them back?  *


There have now been no listings on Motors for a week and I've just missed most of the German Touring Car Qualifying session.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Von Trapped is the name of this episode....the correct programme name is Trapped.
> 
> *


 All the schedules I have for each ITV region from ITV have *Von Trapped* as the only title. No episode details except in the synopsis which says _First of three one-off dramas._

*Trapped* is the theme for each drama - but as they are "one-off dramas" they will not be linked.

Should carry cast info though.


----------



## Toothy

Maybe a better and more sensible way to list *Trapped* would be.....*Trapped: Von Trapped* for the first programme, then *Trapped: Beauty* for the second and then *Trapped: King Of Fridges* for the third. Just as ITV have done tonight.










I'll wager that the other programmes will be trailed in this way in the following two weeks. 

I knew this series was coming up, so a few weeks ago, I set a Title Wishlist for *Trapped* and as I already have an Actor Wishlist for *Caroline Quentin*, I was confident TiVo would catch all episodes in this series.

Having both methods fail really isn't acceptable.


----------



## cwaring

Why are you all blaming Tribune? They can only work off the data they're given. To me it looks like it's ITV's "fault", or your own for "assuming" a non-existant (at the time!) title for a WL; however sensible that title might have been


----------



## sanderton

Actor Wishlists for UK series are VERY unreliable. It is unusuall for Tribune to code the actors of a British series into the data.

Much better to set a keyword wishlist for the actor's name.


----------



## Toothy

Strangely enough, I've found Actor Wishlists to be VERY reliable.  

I have 8 separate AW, (all are for UK series), and they all record without fail.....providing the episode data has a cast-list. 

I have an AW for Reece Dinsdale and tonight TiVo recorded Threads on UKTVDoc....I didn't even know he was in it!!!, and it was a programme I haven't seen since 1985....so a double :up: :up: for that one.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *....so a double :up: :up: for that one.  *


What, for the film itself or the fact that Tivo recorded it? 

(Sorry, humour mode not brilliant on a Sunday morning when I've just got up! )


----------



## cwaring

DRAMA: Third Watch
Channel: Channel 4 104
Date: Friday 17th September 2004
Time: 11:05 to 12:00 (starting in 10 days)
Duration: 55 minutes.
Snow Blind. Series 4, episode 13. 

Tivo has the previous days episode - "Castles Of Sand" - listed again and therefore it will not be recorded.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV2

Channel Number: 175

Programme Name: Gone In 60 Seconds

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 6/9 9:00pm

Problem: Wrong version of film

TiVo has listed the 1974 original version of this film.....it's actually the 2000 remake which will be broadcast tonight.....which is a shame....I wouldn't mind seeing the original again.


----------



## groovyclam

Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: LivingTV ( and also LivingTV+1 )
Channel Number: 112 and 113
Programme Name: Will and Grace
Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 6 - Fri 10 Sept

Problem: Living TV schedules do not match Sky EPG or DigiGuide for this week.

Specifically Will and Grace episodes are on at 14:20 and 18:35 but TiVo says other programmes are on instead.


----------



## britcub

Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101 and others
Programme Name: Jack Dee Live at the Apollo
Time/Date Of Airing: Mondays from 6 Sept onwards, 10:35

Problem: Does not appear to have a season pass.


----------



## Mike B

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode : DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: ITV2
> 
> Channel Number: 175
> 
> Programme Name: Gone In 60 Seconds
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 6/9 9:00pm
> 
> Problem: Wrong version of film
> 
> TiVo has listed the 1974 original version of this film.....it's actually the 2000 remake which will be broadcast tonight.....which is a shame....I wouldn't mind seeing the original again. *


This was incorrect on Freeview / Channel 6 / Postcode RG6 as well.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Does anyone know when TiVo will populate the listings for Ch15 on Freeview (ABC1)?
> 
> I have gone through and added ARWishLists for the programmes I want but I want to check they are picking up the programmes.
> 
> TIA *


 The first two days are now listed.


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: S1
Channel: BBCR4FM
Service: Telewest cable 904
Day: Tuesday 21st September
Time: 6-30pm - 7PM

Radio 4 listings may not be up to date.
Tivo has "The In Crowd", but it should be the new series of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"

see here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hitchhikers/newseries.shtml

This also affects the repeat on Thursday nights from the 23rd...


----------



## technograndad

- Postcode RG41
- DTT
- Channel name: BBCR1
- Channel Number: 70
- The Essential Mix
- 02:00-04:00 every Sunday (should be 01:00-03:00)

The Essential Mix moved it's slot from 2am to 1am a few weeks ago, yet the TiVo listings still show it as 02:00.

I missed Dave Seaman's mix last night's due to a phantom clash with John Digweed on Kiss at 3:00 

John


----------



## Foxy

Postcode ML8
- DTT
- Channel name: BBC1
- Channel Number: 40
- Silent Witness
- 21:00 Sunday & Monday

I set up a Season Pass based on last week's Sunday program and it correctly picked up the Monday program.

I have just noticed that it has NOT picked up tonight/tomorrow night's showings or next week's.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Foxy _
> *Postcode ML8
> - DTT
> - Channel name: BBC1
> - Channel Number: 40
> - Silent Witness
> - 21:00 Sunday & Monday
> 
> I set up a Season Pass based on last week's Sunday program and it correctly picked up the Monday program.
> 
> I have just noticed that it has NOT picked up tonight/tomorrow night's showings or next week's. *


 Check you recording history to see why.

The episodes are correct and are listing here - SP has worked here and OADs are correct.


----------



## Foxy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Check you recording history to see why.
> 
> The episodes are correct and are listing here - SP has worked here and OADs are correct. *


Hi OzSat,

I've now put them in as manual recordings, but they weren't showing as "Won't Record", they weren't showing at all. And if I take them out now, they'll just show as "someone... deleted...". Right?

I realised that I didn't specify, in my original post, that the channel is BBC1SCO, so maybe someone up here could check?


----------



## leejordan

Service Provider: NTL
Postcode: KT8
Channel Name: Animal Planet
Channel Number: 135
Programme Name: Kindred Spirit
Time/Date Of Airing: 15/09/04 8pm

This is the start of a new series but doesn't have a Season Pass available.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## jarob10

- Postcode SK7
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) Freeview
- Channel Name BBCR1
- Channel Number 70
- Programme Name Essential Mix
- Time/Date of airing Weekly Sunday 1AM-3AM
- Problem encountered The programme time has changed from 2-4 to 1-3. The listings have not been updated.

EDIT - sorry, someone has already posted this error.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *Postcode: S1
> Channel: BBCR4FM
> Service: Telewest cable 904
> Day: Tuesday 21st September
> Time: 6-30pm - 7PM
> 
> Radio 4 listings may not be up to date.
> Tivo has "The In Crowd", but it should be the new series of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"
> 
> see here:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hitchhikers/newseries.shtml
> 
> This also affects the repeat on Thursday nights from the 23rd... *


 *Next* week's Radio 4 listings have been wrong for a few months now.
*This * week's listing usually prove to be more correct.
Wait until next week and you'll see what I mean...


----------



## davisa

- Postcode - UB10 8UN
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.) - Telewest
- Channel Name - BBC Radio 4
- Channel Number - 904
- Programme Name - Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy 
- Time/Date of airing - 18:30 on Tuesday 23rd Sept
- Problem encountered - Series "The In Crowd" Episode "Unknown" listed. Should be "Hitch Hikers Guide - Episode 1 of 6" every Tuesday at 18:30pm for 6 weeks - repeated Thursdays at 11pm.

Edited to add: Oh ******, I didn't spot the above post!


----------



## OzSat

The BBC radio listings seem to get updated after the tv stuff - and seem to be done by Wednesday.

The listings were updated today - so 'Hitchhikers Guide ...' is now there.


----------



## cwaring

It's take me a couple of mins, but I finally figured out what was wrong with the Tivo's "West Wing" E4 listings.

My SP for this is set to FR&RSP.

The imminent repeat (1245, Thurs) of last _Tuesday's_ episode is WRONGLY listed as the first showing of the NEXT episode in the season. This means that it is NOT picking up the _actual_ "first run" wp next Tuesday.

Manual changes to SP & TDL is probably the best idea!


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The BBC radio listings seem to get updated after the tv stuff - and seem to be done by Wednesday.
> 
> The listings were updated today - so 'Hitchhikers Guide ...' is now there. *


 Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView*
Channel Name *BBC Radio 4* 
Channel Number *74* 
Programme Name * Five Shapes * 
Time/Date *Tuesday 14 September 9:30am to 9:45am*

This didn't record because it wasn't listed, possibly because it was on a Tuesday...

And no, there was no mention of it in Recording History.

That episode's shape was *The Sphere* so my response is, appropriately,
*Balls!*

(Next week's episode does appear in the Guide Data)


----------



## Adder

Postcode: BR8
Provider BSkyB UK

Channel: 413 MOTORS

No listings for the last few days and no future listings again.

Can I have my £10 back for the last month of almost no listings aside from about 4 days a week and a half ago?


----------



## OzSat

Motors are the problem - not providing the schedules soon enough to be useful.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Motors are the problem - not providing the schedules soon enough to be useful. *


Or is it more likely that Tribune are too slow in converting the supplied data into TiVo-friendly code.....if Sky can provide accurate listings....why can't Tribune?? 

Quoting myself...

_Channel Name: ITV1 ALL Regions

Programme Name: Blue Murder

Time/Date of Airing: Mon 6/9 9:00PM

Problem:

Actor Wishlist for Caroline Quentin is not picking up this new series due to incomplete episode description._

This still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Or is it more likely that Tribune are too slow in converting the supplied data into TiVo-friendly code.....if Sky can provide accurate listings....why can't Tribune??*


Because Sky's listings aren't controlled by Sky. They are controlled by the individual channels themeslves. I believe there are also heavy fines for incorrect EPG information.

I tend to believe Ozsat as, if anyone would know, he should 

If MotorsTV can't supply the correct listing, don't blame Tribune.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> 
> Programme Name: Five Live Formula One
> 
> Channel Name: Radio Five Live
> 
> Channel Number: 855
> 
> Time/Date of Airing: Each Fri 9.30pm
> 
> Problem: SP not catching every episode.
> 
> I have a SP for this, although TiVo doesn't list every airing as it's incorporated into *Sport on Five*. Tonight I set a manual recording just in case it was being aired....and I was right....it's being broadcast as I type.
> 
> The Sky banner has the correct details...but TiVo just has the generic Sport On Five programme data.
> 
> This is something that happens regularly with radio programmes within radio programmes......e.g. *Talking Technology* which is incorporated into the mammoth 4 hour broadcast of *Up All Night* on 5 Live on Monday mornings.
> 
> The Sky banner lists the programme correctly.....but TiVo doesn't.
> 
> The real problem is that sometimes *Talking Technology* & *Five Live Formula One* are sometimes moved to different time-slots...so setting up a manual recording, (when the SP fails), is a blind stab in the dark.  [/B]


I have missed yet *another* episode of Five Live Formula One due to a SP not catching all episodes. 

As I mentioned above 5LF1, is regularly moved around but poor data from Tribune is breaking this SP.

It's normally broadcast on Fridays...but this weeks airing, (according to a paper listings mag), was moved to the previous day. 

TiVo is only catching one airing a month.....which really isn't acceptable.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Because Sky's listings aren't controlled by Sky. They are controlled by the individual channels themeslves. *


That doesn't make any sense. 

If Sky listings are provided by each channel/broadcaster and Tribune gets their listings direct from each channel/broadcaster....why are Sky listings correct and TiVo listings wrong???


----------



## AMc

If I understand it correctly on sky the channels include their listings with their broadcast stream - sky don't do anything but send whatever the channel provides.


----------



## cwaring

Sorry  That's what I meant.



> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If Sky listings are provided by each channel/broadcaster and Tribune gets their listings direct from each channel/broadcaster....why are Sky listings correct and TiVo listings wrong???  *


Because, if MotorsTV's Sky EPG was wrong it would cost them a lot of money. Not so with TMS. Just my guess and not base on anything


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: S2
Service: Telewest Digital
Channel 138 Bravo
Date: 20/9/4
Time: 10:30 - 11pm

TiVo listings show "Downloaded" - but Bravo's own website, and digiguide show a programme called "Premiership Diaries"

See: http://www.bravo.co.uk/schedule/index.html?offset=2


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If Sky listings are provided by each channel/broadcaster and Tribune gets their listings direct from each channel/broadcaster....why are Sky listings correct and TiVo listings wrong???  *


Becuse the system they use to upload the listings to the EPG, and the system they use to send listing to Tribune are evidently not the same.

The channels upload their listing directly to the EPG themselves, not via giving a set to Sky.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W62
Service: SkyDigital 
Channel 854 BBCR4FM 
Date: 21st Sep 
Time: 18.30 - 19.00



> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The BBC radio listings seem to get updated after the tv stuff - and seem to be done by Wednesday.
> 
> The listings were updated today - so 'Hitchhikers Guide ...' is now there. *


But still not correct as I thought this was meant to be a new series?

Original Air Date	*Mon 3rd Mar 2003 *
Genres	Comedy, Science Fiction
Type	Series
Channel	854 BBCR4FM
Showing Date	Tue 21st Sep 18:30

Neil


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: S2
Service: Telewest Digital
Channel 515 Sky Sports News
Date/Time: All

The listings are very out of date, I appreciate the channel mainly just shows nonstop sports news and hardly changes, but there are programmes like Soccer Saturday and Sky Sports News at Ten.

All Tivo's references to "Euro 2004 Report" are months old.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Postcode: W62
> Service: SkyDigital
> Channel 854 BBCR4FM
> Date: 21st Sep
> Time: 18.30 - 19.00
> 
> But still not correct as I thought this was meant to be a new series?
> 
> Original Air Date	Mon 3rd Mar 2003
> 
> Neil *


The OAD there is only ever used by TiVo for a "First Run Only" season pass (to separate out old and new episodes both being broadcast concurrently, eg Simpsons on Sky One). So in this case it doesn't matter, only a tiny tiny fraction of your SP's need to be "First Run Only" and check the OAD. 3rd Mar 2003 would be the date Tribune first added this series to their master database, perhaps there was a run of repeats of the earlier episodes on BBC7 at that time.

I have the same problem with Five Live Formula One. I know it's not a solution for everyone but I download (yes download using a freeware tool called Net Transport, not stream) the episodes from the BBC's listen again website instead.

(Hi).


----------



## cwaring

Welcome back MrT! Where've you been? How've you been? etc


----------



## mrtickle

Busy. ok ta. Back to business!

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: *The Film Programme*
Time/Date of airing: Saturdays 17:30-17:54

This programme used to be called "Back Row" but it has been re-branded/re-launched by Radio 4 as "The Film Programme". Back Row is no more! Sat 4th Sep was the last ever "Back Row". (I've only just discovered this)

For the last two weeks "Back Row" has been in my ToDo list and then removed at the last minute, and the recording history says "no longer in programme guide". There is another series "Film Programme" which has no upcoming episodes.

To fix this please can you either
a) rename the "Back Row" series to "The Film Programme", or
b) rename the "Film Programme" series to "The Film Programme" and fix the guide data so that the Back Row series isn't being scheduled.

Ta.

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: *Just a Minute*
Time/Date of airing: Until Sunday 26th Sep: Mondays 18:30-19:00, repeated the following Sundays 12:00-12:30

The Sunday re-run of each episode is missing from the Season Pass. TiVo has "I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue" in that timeslot instead which isn't right.

NB: Monday 20th / Sunday 26th is the last in the current season on Radio 4. This error has been here since the start of the season on July 12th - no-one else noticed? 

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: *I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue*
Time/Date of airing: From Mon 27th Sep: Mondays 18:30-19:00, repeated the following Sundays 12:00-12:30

See above - the Sunday 26th episode should not be here, it should be an episode of "Just a Minute".

The template for 27th Sep/3rd Oct is correct.

============
Are we any closer to Episodic guide data for (some) radio series? It could be pretty much automated with the Monday/Sunday repeats having the episode title of Monday's date. It just seems a shame that some Episodic data is being supplied (the description of every Just A Minute is currently "Nicholas Parsons hosts this verbal duel from Edinburgh", which was the Monday 6th Sep episode), but because the Season Pass isn't set as episodic it always overwrites the description of all the other showings (including the BBC7 archive episodes).


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _*
> 
> ============
> Are we any closer to Episodic guide data for (some) radio series? It could be pretty much automated with the Monday/Sunday repeats having the episode title of Monday's date. It just seems a shame that some Episodic data is being supplied (the description of every Just A Minute is currently "Nicholas Parsons hosts this verbal duel from Edinburgh", which was the Monday 6th Sep episode), but because the Season Pass isn't set as episodic it always overwrites the description of all the other showings (including the BBC7 archive episodes).
> 
> *


i think it's getting to the stage that we should consider ourselves lucky if radio4 listings are anywhere near accurate. if they are corrected it's no more than a few days in advance.

for example... the next 2 sundays have no mention of desert island discs whatsoever and the friday repeat episode data is the guest from august 1st. i fully expect next sundays episode to appear but with how many/few days before the broadcast?

again, if digiguide can get it right why can't tribune.

ENTERTAINMENT: Desert Island Discs
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Sunday 19th September 2004
Time: 11:15 to 12:00 (Already shown)
Duration: 45 minutes.
Sue Lawley's castaway this week is the mountaineer and author Joe Simpson.
(New Series, Repeated Friday)

ENTERTAINMENT: Desert Island Discs
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Friday 24th September 2004
Time: 09:00 to 09:45 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 45 minutes.
Sue Lawley's castaway this week is the mountaineer and author Joe Simpson.
(Repeat)

ENTERTAINMENT: Desert Island Discs
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Sunday 26th September 2004
Time: 11:15 to 12:00 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 45 minutes.
Sue Lawley's castaway this week is wildlife campaigner Virginia McKenna.
(Repeated Friday)

ENTERTAINMENT: Desert Island Discs
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Friday 1st October 2004
Time: 09:00 to 09:45 (starting in 11 days)
Duration: 45 minutes.
Sue Lawley's castaway this week is wildlife campaigner Virginia McKenna.
(Repeat)

Excerpt(s) taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2003 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.

p.s. welcome back, hope you haven't been in jail/hospital/iraq/manchester


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode: ME6
Sly Digital

BBC Radio 7 - many programmes listed this week as "To Be Announced". Specific example - Day of the Triffids serialisation - I've now missed several episodes because of this.


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC Radio 4 (BBCR4FM)
Channel Number: 854
Programme Name: *Quote Unquote*
Time/Date of airing: From Mon 27th Sep: Mondays 18:30-19:00, repeated the following Sundays 12:00-12:30

Whoops, sorry. Please allow me to correct myself from the other day - this should be a new series of Quote Unquote, and not I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue.

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC 7 (BBCR7)
Channel Number: 881
Programme Name: *The Harpoon*
Time/Date of airing: Thursdays 14:00-14:30, repeated 21:00-21:30

This programme is missing from the guide data. The guide data has "The Sunday Format" which finished its run on 5th Aug so has been wrong since 12th Aug


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Whoops, sorry. Please allow me to correct myself from the other day - this should be a new series of Quote Unquote, and not I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue.*


Now now! You really can't complain about TMS making mistakes if you can't even get the info right yourself


----------



## mrtickle

Indeed. I am hanging my head in shame as I speak. I stress that I'm not pointing the finger at Tribune, it is often something else in the chain. Just want to enable them to check with the source and end up with correct data!

(Hmm. Checking guide data is _much_ less painful with a cachecard  )

There are a few stations that seem to have little or no guide data - just wanted to check that this is known about?

On the Sky Digital lineup,
166 OVRLD - no guide data (Ah. Just looked. This probably doesn't need guide data!)
247 CLASSIC - Classics TV - no guide data
413 MOTORS - Motors TV (already posted about in this thread)
423 GOLFTV - Golf channel - no guide data
853 BBCR3 - BBC Radio 3 - the guide data runs out after Friday 1st Oct, same as BBC TV One/Two/Four. This is good! Personally I much prefer having no guide data in the third week than the system used for Radio 1/2/4/5/6/7 - guide data based on templates which are then overwritten (or not!  ) with hundreds of updates closer to the broadcast date.


----------



## Gadgeteer

BL8 1JW
SKY DIGITAL
UK LIVING
Show: CHARMED
Date/time: ONGOING & FREQUENT (SEVERAL TIMES A DAY)

I have a season pass for this, for first runs only.

The data does not have any specific show information and so it gets treated as a first run. 
Big problem, its on 4 times a day during the week and at weekends 7 times a day!! 
I just seem to spend all my time deleting it out of my guide.

Latest ones I am deleting now are for Fri 8/10/04, Sat 9th, Sun 10th and Mon 11/10/04. 
There were obviously earlier ones, but they have already been taken out.
If I don't catch it, Tivo misses a whole load of other season passes having a lower priority.


----------



## cwaring

I have previously reported this problem.

Have you tried just leaving them there. You might find that the correct programme's are removed nearer the air-date as the schedule is filled in with the correct info


----------



## sanderton

British Isles: A Natural History
BBC1 
Wednesdays from the 29th

Not season passable. This is the most heavily promoted new BBC series of the new season!


----------



## Adder

Re: *MOTORS TV*

I've badgered in their web forums that their Head of Programming frequents, but further pursuasion/reminders to whoever normally supplies the listings at Motors might be useful.

I've not really used my TiVo since the Motors listings went as I really don't have the time to set up about 10 manual recordings a week... 

Motors may have struggled for listings for a bit as they had a contractual dispute with a programme provider, this has now been resolved with the result that they will not be showing anymore Australian Motorsport this year. 

Now they know this they should be able to firm up their schedules.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Reporting Scotland

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays @ 6:30pm

Problem: Generic Programme Title

I first listed this error months ago.......but nothing's been done about it. 

TiVo has it listed as *Regional News; Weather*, the proper programme title is *Reporting Scotland*.

Digiguide has it listed correctly. :up:


----------



## cwaring

Postcode WF1
Platform: Telewest

Just checked mine and it's showing the same except it should be "Look North".


----------



## c-h

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *The first two days are now listed. *


Great, it is good to see the abc1 listing - now complete for two weeks. 

DigiGuide (which is often ahead of the TiVo listings) doesn't have any details yet which is *really* poor.  _(If I'm wrong then please correct me.)_


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> * TiVo just has the generic Sport On Five programme data.
> 
> This is something that happens regularly with radio programmes within radio programmes......e.g. Talking Technology which is incorporated into the mammoth 4 hour broadcast of Up All Night on 5 Live on Monday mornings.
> *


*Talking Technology* isn't listed as a separate programme, (although it is a separate 25 minute programme in its own right), DigiGuide lists it as follows......

_SPORT: Up All Night
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Monday 27th September 2004
Time: 01:00 to 05:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 4 hours.
Stories from around the world. *Including at 2.35 Tech Update with Phil Elliott;* 4.50 Show Business with Peter Bowes in Los Angeles.
_

Why can't Tribune do the same???.....at least it gives me an indicator when it's being broadcast, (so I can set a Manual recording......last weeks edition was moved...so the Manual recording was duff  ), even if it's not specifically listed as a separate programme.

I'll also include this as another example of poor guide data from Tribune.....

_SPORT: Up All Night
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Wednesday 29th September 2004
Time: 01:00 to 05:00 (starting in 3 days)
Duration: 4 hours.
Stories from around the world. *Including at 2.35 The Cash Peters USA TV Slot*; 3.05 Russian Round-Up._

Again, the Tribune listings don't list this info  .....Cash Peters is always singing TiVo's praises, (albeit the US version), .....set a Manual Recording for that guy.  \0/


----------



## SaintM

Postcode : SO22
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 1
Programme Name: Match of the Day
Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 22.30 & Sunday AM
Problem: Repeats not being marked as such. A Season pass for MoTD is recording both episodes. This is exactly the same problem that The Premiership had (and which I reported twice with it *not* being resolved). Again, either mark the repeated Sunday morning episode as a repeat, or put it on another season pass. I am getting fed up with having to go into the 'To Do' list and delete the extra one. In fact I forgot to do it last night and so this morning the F1 GP was not recorded as TiVO was too busy recording the repeat of MoTD.

I'm not asking for a miracle here, just a way to get this silly and tedious problem resolved.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *Postcode : SO22
> Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC1
> Channel Number: 1
> Programme Name: Match of the Day
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 22.30 & Sunday AM
> Problem: Repeats not being marked as such. A Season pass for MoTD is recording both episodes. This is exactly the same problem that The Premiership had (and which I reported twice with it not being resolved). Again, either mark the repeated Sunday morning episode as a repeat, or put it on another season pass. I am getting fed up with having to go into the 'To Do' list and delete the extra one. In fact I forgot to do it last night and so this morning the F1 GP was not recorded as TiVO was too busy recording the repeat of MoTD.
> 
> I'm not asking for a miracle here, just a way to get this silly and tedious problem resolved. *


 This was discussed at great length last season.

Tribune are right as 'Match of the Day' and 'The Premiership' are different versions in the repeat.

Perhaps you should complain to the broadcasters and ask them to change the title?


----------



## Mike B

Postcode: RG6
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: ABC1
Channel Num: 15
Programme: (All programmes)

All showings of all programmes on this channel seem to have the OAD set for every episode to be the same as the first episode. This makes getting a SP to work for anything on this channel very hard, as each programme is shown 2 or 3 times per day. A first-run-only SP clearly won't work, and getting the SP to record repeats as well then that leaves 2 episodes of each every weekday needing to be manually deleted.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by Mike B _
> *A first-run-only SP clearly won't work, and getting the SP to record repeats as well then that leaves 2 episodes of each every weekday needing to be manually deleted. *


Theres me hoping they were all different episodes if its the same programme repeated all day I hope they can stop repeats from recording otherwise I am going to be removing many duplicates from the To Do list.


----------



## Mike B

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Theres me hoping they were all different episodes if its the same programme repeated all day I hope they can stop repeats from recording otherwise I am going to be removing many duplicates from the To Do list. *


I've just had to remove about 30 duplicates of Sports Night from my ToDo list (2 per day x 5 days per week + Saturday repeats). There is no episode title, description or number for these.



Lets hope this gets fixed asap...


----------



## pmk

Mike, Can you tell me how you know they are repeats? Is there a web site with the listings that confirm this? Cheers.


----------



## Mike B

To be honest, I'm guessing. I figured that they wouldn't show three new episodes per day and then another two back-to-back on saturday. Taking Sports Night as an example, that'd be 17 new episodes per week (and there's only 23 in a series). 

I conceed that the Saturday episodes could be "new" ones though, as that'd make only 7 per week, meaning 3+ weeks to get through a series.


----------



## OzSat

'abc1' don't seem to have released any episode detail.

Even the Freeview EPG only has generic info.


----------



## SaintM

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *This was discussed at great length last season.
> 
> Tribune are right as 'Match of the Day' and 'The Premiership' are different versions in the repeat.
> 
> Perhaps you should complain to the broadcasters and ask them to change the title? *


I agree that they are not repeats. But that does not solve the problem with them being messed up for the end user.

I do not pay the broadcasters £10 a month for the data, I pay TiVO, and if given a choice between better usability or absolute accuracy I know what I would choose.

Please tell me who in their right mind would want both episodes recording?
As it stands the season pass for MoTD is flawed.

Accuracy is good, but not in exchange for usablilty!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by SaintM _
> *I do not pay the broadcasters £10 a month for the data, I pay TiVO *


Technically, you actually pay Sky Subscriber Services Ltd   

/me gives MrT his hat back


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19 
- Service Provider: NTL
- Channel Name: Sky One
- Channel Number: 140 
- Programme Name: Brainiac :sciene abuse 2 
- Time/Date of airing: Thurs 8pm Repeat 7pm Sat
- Problem encountered: Tivo records the first showing and the repeat on saturday. Will call into Tivo but thought I'd post here too.


----------



## pmk

Freeview ABC1 Channel 15

50% of the programmes are listed incorrectly can someone confirm they are having the same problem?

The information was gathered in a hurry reviewing the first 5 mins or so of the program as ABC1 seem to play intros to other programs before starting the actual program please check. Note shows are not always repeats throughout the day.

What TiVo Thought Was On, Time, What Was Actually On
The Sinbad Show 0600 Unhappily Ever After
Soul Man 0630 Nurses
Thunder Alley 0655 Sinbad
Brotherly Love 0720 Correct
8 Simple Rules 0745 Correct
Home Improvement 0810 Correct
Daddio 0835 Ellen
Nurses 1010 Correct (same as 0630)
Empty Nest 1010 Moonlighting
Unhappily Ever After 1100 Moonlighting (cont)
Home Improvement 1125 Unhappily Ever After
Daddio 1150 (box failed to changed channel - went to five instead)
8 Simple Rules 1215 Correct (different episode)
Home Improvement 1620 Correct (different episode)
8 Simple Rules 1645 Correct (same as 12:15)
Sports Night 1735 Correct

If anyone knows for sure what should be showing and what is a repeat of what could they post so I can manually fix my To Do list?

TIA


----------



## NickDvl

Yep, got the same problem with ABC1 here. The morning scheduling is bad - I missed the first Moonlighting episode yesterday, and Home Improvements was not shown at the correct time either


----------



## OzSat

ABC1 don't seem to have released any reliable schedules for publishers - and have changed the only list they did release.

Perhaps last minutes rights problems?


----------



## whitebj

When recording a problem, please provide all the following information:

- Postcode
GU22

- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
Sky

- Channel Name
BBC1 

- Channel Number
101 (and terrestrial too)

- Programme Name
What Not To Wear

- Time/Date of airing
Weds 29 Sept 2004, 8pm

- Problem encountered
This is the start of a new series but wasn't picked up by my Season Pass. The text description for the programme on 29 Sept says 'new series'.

Note that there are repeats on UK Style (and +1) being broadcast too so I had set a first run only SP.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by whitebj _
> *
> - Channel Number 101 (and terrestrial too)
> 
> - Programme Name
> What Not To Wear
> 
> - Time/Date of airing
> Weds 29 Sept 2004, 8pm
> 
> *


fwiw, just in case you have a clash... BBC1 Scotland is broadcasting this at 7pm on a Monday (or TiVo thinks it is... haven't checked the recording yet).

my new BBC1 - way up north SP is doing OK.

late agreement with toothy... wife (honest) watched WNTW last night, Sky Digital ch 941


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *fwiw, just in case you have a clash... BBC1 Scotland is broadcasting this at 7pm on a Monday (or TiVo thinks it is... haven't checked the recording yet).
> *


TiVo recorded WNTW correctly from BBC1Scotland. :up:


----------



## 10203

Postcode: RH10
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: BBC1 
Channel Number: 101
Programme Name: Rolf on Art
Time/Date of airing: Sun 3rd Oct 18:15
Problem encountered: Details listed are the ones for last week's show. (Tracker wants to cancel it because it thinks I've seen it before! Yeay Tracker!  )


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ABC1 don't seem to have released any reliable schedules for publishers - and have changed the only list they did release.
> 
> Perhaps last minutes rights problems? *


Done more digging on this and Radio Times seem to have got a much more accurate schedule (not 100% but certainly a good 90%!)

People have been referring to it since 21 Sep 04 http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=155461 so the data was available well in advance of launch.

Guess I need to hope that the data will get better as my guide data is still very poor for this channel it is recording programmes that are not even on.

TIA


----------



## cwaring

Programme: "Sex and the Settee" 
Channel: five 105
Date: Thursday 30th September 2004
Time: 00:10 to 00:35 
Duration: 25 minutes.
Five smart, sexy women gather in our luxury apartment to discuss their personal lives and give us their take on sexual likes and dislikes, their dreams and disasters.

Tivo has the wrong programme synopsis (something about a furniture factory) and the wrong programme length (20 mins).

Too late to do anything about it; just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## cwaring

Oh yes.. and the Celebrity Awards on ITV1 are scheduled until 9pm on Tivo and 9:30pm everywhere else


----------



## JonO

> Programme: "Sex and the Settee"
> Channel: five 105
> Date: Thursday 30th September 2004
> Time: 00:10 to 00:35
> Duration: 25 minutes.


Duration is up to date in my TV guide, synopsis isn't - and now in my to do. So thanks for the heads-up


----------



## cwaring

Mine *should* update in a bit then. Next call due 11:30pm 

Edited to add:

Nope. Still showing same, wrong, time-slot. Very odd! How's that then?


----------



## OzSat

ABC1 listings should now be better - as long as your daily call was after around 7am today.


----------



## KateP

- Postcode ME16
- Service Provider Telewest
- Channel Name British Eurosport
- Channel Number 521
- Programme Name Motorcycling
- Time/Date of airing 1st October 10.45, 11.15, 12.00, 17.30
2nd October 9.00, 9.30, 10.00, 11.15, 12.30, 14.00, 15.00, 17.30, 21.45
- Problem encountered The programme guide has most of this schedule listed as To be announced or lists something else. Eurosport's uk website has up to date information. It would be good if this was corrected before the running of the Qatar motoGP on Saturday. I am not so worried about Friday's practice.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *ABC1 listings should now be better - as long as your daily call was after around 7am today. *


Forced a daily call and listings are much better now. Many thanks.


----------



## swuk

> _Originally posted by KateP _
> *- Postcode ME16
> - Service Provider Telewest
> - Channel Name British Eurosport
> - Channel Number 521
> *


I have pretty much the same issues. Last night checking TiVo's Eurosport listings for today, it had "To be announced" for most time slots, with a few programmes here and there. I'm in Telewest SW area.

A magazine TV guide that the misses had, had reasonably accurate information, so this data must have been available for at least a week.


----------



## tefster

No Hitchhikers Guide on R4 ?

Postcode: E4
Service: SkyDigital
Channel 854 BBCR4FM
Date: 5th October and 7th October
Time: 18.30 - 19.00 and 23.00 - 23.30

I've let 3 daily call updates run through, and I have guide data through the 20th, but the new series of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy seems to have disappeared from my guide data. On the Tuesday slot I have "The In Crowd", and on the Thursday slot I have "Radio 9 - Unknown".

Are others missing guide data for this week's episodes or just me ?


----------



## Mike B

Its not just you - its wrong on Freeview (postcode RG6) as well.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by tefster _
> *No Hitchhikers Guide on R4 ?
> 
> Postcode: E4
> Service: SkyDigital
> Channel 854 BBCR4FM
> Date: 5th October and 7th October
> Time: 18.30 - 19.00 and 23.00 - 23.30
> 
> I've let 3 daily call updates run through, and I have guide data through the 20th, but the new series of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy seems to have disappeared from my guide data. On the Tuesday slot I have "The In Crowd", and on the Thursday slot I have "Radio 9 - Unknown".
> 
> Are others missing guide data for this week's episodes or just me ? *


Needless to say Digiguide is correct!

I suppose now that the BBC has sold its Technology & infrastructure to Siemens I bet it is bound to get worse!

Neil


----------



## yadda

- Postcode - HG2
- Service Provider - NTL
- Channel Name - Channel 5
- Channel Number - 45
- Programme Name - All! - Tonight it was The Shield
- Time/Date of airing - 2nd October
- Problem encountered - Seems to have moved Channel 5 from 45 to 55 so poor TiVo is lost now!

Can we get an update to move Channel 5 from 45 to 55 please?

Ta muchly


----------



## cwaring

No-one seems to have mentioned that "The Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy" has disappeared from Tivo's BBC Radio 4 schedules. (904 on Telewest). As I'm going away for a while now, I have had to resort to a manual recording of something called "The In Crowd" as a way of recording it!!


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *No-one seems to have mentioned that "The Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy" has disappeared from Tivo's BBC Radio 4 schedules. (904 on Telewest). As I'm going away for a while now, I have had to resort to a manual recording of something called "The In Crowd" as a way of recording it!! *


*cough*

eeer try 2 posts or 4 posts up. OK it isn't Telewest but seems consistent across the platforms.

Neil
(actually the Beeb website ***ked up and put all 6 episodes on line so I have all 6 in Real Media format if anyone is interested.)


----------



## cwaring

Knew I probably missed it


----------



## tefster

I gave TiVo support a call this morning to report it also.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by tefster _
> *No Hitchhikers Guide on R4 ?
> 
> Postcode: E4
> Service: SkyDigital
> Channel 854 BBCR4FM
> Date: 5th October and 7th October
> Time: 18.30 - 19.00 and 23.00 - 23.30
> 
> I've let 3 daily call updates run through, and I have guide data through the 20th, but the new series of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy seems to have disappeared from my guide data. On the Tuesday slot I have "The In Crowd", and on the Thursday slot I have "Radio 9 - Unknown".
> 
> Are others missing guide data for this week's episodes or just me ? *


 I have, for several months now, had a Manual Recording for *6.30pm - 7.00pm, Mon - Fri*. 
There's usually something worth listening to in that slot, and it's easier (and more reliable) than setting up a dozen SP's.


----------



## koogydelbbog

Radio 1 (Freeview ch70) is still showing the old schedule - Peel, for instance, is still down as 10-midnight this wednesday but has been 11pm-1am for months.

(postcode W12)


----------



## lcsneil

Oh p**s flaps - all this talk of Hitchhikers and I forgot to set a manual recording (finishes in 1 minute!)

Bah - will have to grab the repeat on Thur.

Any idea when this is likely to be fixed?

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

Oh plonk. Hitchhiker's. Say no more. Next task - set up manual recording.


----------



## roger_phillips

Any chance TIVO could sort out it's Radio 4 listing for Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, currently on at 18:30 on Tuesdays and 23:00 on Thursdays? What the heck is Radio 9 anyway. That is what is in the TIVO schedule!

Yes, I do use TIVO to record radio shows. I transfer them to cassette and play them in the car. It makes long journeys much more bearable.


----------



## c-h

> _Originally posted by roger_phillips _
> *Any chance TIVO could sort out it's Radio 4 listing for Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, currently on at 18:30 on Tuesdays and 23:00 on Thursdays? What the heck is Radio 9 anyway. That is what is in the TIVO schedule!
> 
> Yes, I do use TIVO to record radio shows. I transfer them to cassette and play them in the car. It makes long journeys much more bearable. *


The first two episodes did show up in the guide (and I set a Season Pass). The first one only appeared a couple of days before it was broadcast. The second episode also worked OK, but tonight's episode was *not* recorded as it is no longer showing in the Radio 4 listings. Thursday night's repeat is also wrong! 

I've set TiVo to manually record the repeat.

For reference:
- Postcode: NR10 4TB
- Platform: Freeview
- BBC Radio 4
- Channel 74
- Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
- 18:30 06/10/2004
- Not in guide.. Episodes 1 & 2 (21/09 & 28/09) were!


----------



## peterdgray

Why are football programmes now listed with "American Football" as one of their genres? This is very annoying if you like American football but hate our football. 

Episode Title	
Episode Description	
Episode Number	
Duration	2:30
Original Air Date	Sat 1st Jan 1994
Genres	American Football, Sports Event
Type	Series
Channel	908 BBC5LX
Showing Date	Sat 2nd Oct 14:45

Episode Title	Studio Show
Episode Description	Checking on the celebrities after three days of training.
Episode Number	
Duration	1:00
Original Air Date	Wed 6th Oct 2004
Genres	American Football, Reality, Sports Non-Event
Type	Series
Channel	120 SKYONE
Showing Date	Wed 6th Oct 21:00


----------



## sanderton

Series: Battlestar Galactica
Channel: Sky One/Sky One Mix

The guide data is in a right old mess with this one, with the series doubly orphanned, ie there are three series listed, all of which are actually the same one.

A single SP will not record all episodes.

Edit: the Saturday one looks like it might be an omnibus of the two earlier in the week? Hard to tell!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Edit: the Saturday one looks like it might be an omnibus of the two earlier in the week? Hard to tell! *


Correct


----------



## mrtickle

It still needn't be a separate SP.

(edit: see comments below in a later post)


----------



## sanderton

Omnibuses should be separate IMHO.

But in this case there is a third entry!


----------



## tefster

(Ref HitchHikers)

>The first two episodes did show up in the guide (and I set a Season Pass).
>The first one only appeared a couple of days before it was broadcast. The
>second episode also worked OK, but tonight's episode was not recorded as
>it is no longer showing in the Radio 4 listings. Thursday night's repeat is also
>wrong!

It seems to have been fixed for next week (both days) but not for this
Thursday's repeat. Manual-recording time again I guess


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: Radio 4 FM
Channel Number: 74
Programme Name: All

I don't seem to have any guide data after today (Wed 6th) for R4 all the others are OK though! e.g. R2, R3 etc

Is anyone else on Freeview suffering this problem?


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Postcode: W
> Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: Radio 4 FM
> Channel Number: 74
> Programme Name: All
> 
> I don't seem to have any guide data after today (Wed 6th) for R4 all the others are OK though! e.g. R2, R3 etc
> 
> Is anyone else on Freeview suffering this problem? *


Don't worry - you're not missing out much. The guide data on Sky Digital is very inaccurate this week and looks like we're back to the "6 week old data" problem that Radio 4 & 7 suffered from a couple of months back.

Obviously something's gone wrong at Tribune again.


----------



## mrtickle

I think I've worked out what is happening with Battlestar G.

Series 935481 contains only MV1464860000, which looks the TV-Movie shown on Sky Movies earlier this year. It's a standalone movie and shouldn't really be Season Passable any more than the TV Movie "Babylon 5: In the Beginning" would appear as an episode of B5.
Series 925577 (type "Miniseries") contains EP6185710001 and EP6185710002.
Series 935486 (type "Series") contains EP6976580001 episode title "33", (Mon 18th Oct 20:00) + repeats.

(Those series IDs are from my own TiVo, I can't remember which set of numbers are unique to me and which are universal! You can see the IDs with TiVoweb in the URL or with backdoors in the normal TiVo interface on the "Enter" key details screen.)

It may be that EP6185710001 and EP6185710002 are the same as MV1464860000 for people who don't subscribe to Sky Movies and who would otherwise never have seen the Miniseries, which is crucial to the plot. So you could set one-off recordings for those few, and a SP for the series proper starting on the 18th. According to http://www.hollywoodnorthreport.com/documents/bgepisodeguide.php , "33" is the first episode.

On the subject of orphaned SPs, I forgot to mention that very rarely it is correct to have two different SPs. There is a series on the Spanish channel TVEi (835 in the Sky EPG) called "Panorama". It's different to the BBC series of the same name and has a separate SP.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I think I've worked out what is happening with Battlestar G.
> 
> Series 935481 contains only MV1464860000, which looks the TV-Movie shown on Sky Movies earlier this year. It's a standalone movie and shouldn't really be Season Passable any more than the TV Movie "Babylon 5: In the Beginning" would appear as an episode of B5.
> Series 925577 (type "Miniseries") contains EP6185710001 and EP6185710002.
> Series 935486 (type "Series") contains EP6976580001 episode title "33", (Mon 18th Oct 20:00) + repeats.
> 
> It may be that EP6185710001 and EP6185710002 are the same as MV1464860000 *


Correct, mrt. I said as much in another thread somewhere around here


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 2
Programme Name: Who do you think you are?

This Series is incorrectly listed as "This is my family" with a duration of 90 mins when it should be called "Who do you think you are?" for 60 mins.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## leejordan

> _Originally posted by leejordan _
> *Postcode: KT8
> Service Provider: NTL
> Channel Name: BBC2
> Channel Number: 2
> Programme Name: Who do you think you are?
> 
> This Series is incorrectly listed as "This is my family" with a duration of 90 mins when it should be called "Who do you think you are?" for 60 mins.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lee. *


Sorry! I forgot to mention that the series starts on Tuesday Oct 12th.

Lee.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *It's take me a couple of mins, but I finally figured out what was wrong with the Tivo's "West Wing" E4 listings.
> 
> My SP for this is set to FR&RSP.
> 
> The imminent repeat (1245, Thurs) of last Tuesday's episode is WRONGLY listed as the first showing of the NEXT episode in the season. This means that it is NOT picking up the actual "first run" wp next Tuesday.
> 
> Manual changes to SP & TDL is probably the best idea! *


Agggh have just spotted this post as I have discovered I don't have Episode 10 of Series 5 (The Stormy Present) but two copies of the previous episode as Tivo recorded this (incorrectly) and then didn't bother getting the proper one!

Anyone still have West Wing Series 5 Ep 10 - The Stormy Present or know when it might be repeated? (Does E4 do a batch catch up every month ?? - I kow it has multiple repeats during the week but it's too late for this now  )

Neil


----------



## Toothy

FOR INFO ONLY

Postcode: DG1
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Motots TV
Channel Number: 413
Programme Name: Inside Grand Prix
Problem: Inaccurate programme description.

Someone at Tribune doesn't know their F1 or their geography. 










Of course DigiGuide has the correct programme details. :up:

DOCUMENTARY: Inside Grand Prix
Channel: Motors TV 413
Date: Saturday 9th October 2004
Time: 23:00 to 23:30 (starting in 53 minutes)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Inside Grand Prix is the perfect preview for the next Grand Prix on the schedule, 
and this episode features the Grand Prix of *Japan* at Suzuka.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC2 102
Date Tue 12th Oct
Problem: Incorrect afternoon listings

Tivo listings are incorrect between 13:30 and 16:30

(I noticed this as my Tivo was intending to record 2 episodes of Working Lunch)

Tivo claims

13:30	Working Lunch 
14:30	The Daily Politics	
16:30 Ready Steady Cook


Digiguide, Radio Times & bbc.co.uk claims

13:30 The Phil Silvers Show
13:55 Film Doctor in Clover
15:30 Animal Park
16:30 Ready Steady Cook


Both back in sync by 16:30

Neil


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Tivo listings are incorrect between 13:30 and 16:30
> 
> (I noticed this as my Tivo was intending to record 2 episodes of Working Lunch)
> 
> Tivo claims
> 
> 13:30	Working Lunch
> 14:30	The Daily Politics
> 16:30 Ready Steady Cook
> 
> Digiguide, Radio Times & bbc.co.uk claims
> 
> 13:30 The Phil Silvers Show
> 13:55 Film Doctor in Clover
> 15:30 Animal Park
> 16:30 Ready Steady Cook *


 I would check your daily calls are up-to-date - my TiVo lists the 'Phil Silvers' version of events!


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV1CEN
Channel number: 61
Programme name: Formula One Racing
Date: Sunday 10th October
Problem: Incorrect (?) description

Previously the live coverage of each Grand Prix itself had the word live in the description, e.g. British Grand Prix live, so a Wishlist could catch just the race itself. For both the Chinese and Japanese GPs the word "live" was missing. Can it return for the Brazilian Grand Prix which i think is on 24th October?


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I would check your daily calls are up-to-date - my TiVo lists the 'Phil Silvers' version of events! *


Well 05:02 Sun 10th seems pretty up to date by me and it's still showing it incorrectly! (What time did yours update then?)

I'll check it again tomorrow morning to see if it corrected itself.

Neil


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Well 05:02 Sun 10th seems pretty up to date by me and it's still showing it incorrectly! (What time did yours update then?)
> 
> I'll check it again tomorrow morning to see if it corrected itself.
> 
> Neil *


 That was too early for today's update - so you should see it in the next one.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *That was too early for today's update - so you should see it in the next one. *


I've peaked too soon! 

_(Update - having forced a daily call and it has now updated it as per Ozsat's post along with the new BBC2 series - "Who do you think you are" - the highlighted programme of this week's schedule. (BBC2 9pm Tue).

Which bizarrely enough has an identical name to a 'make-over' programme on UKStyle. )

_

N.


----------



## B33K34

Postcode: SW2
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2London
Channel number:2
Programme name: Who do you think you are
Date: Tuesday 12th October
Problem: different programme listed in Tivo Schedules

(edited for channel number to confuse the post below).


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by B33K34 _
> *Postcode: SW2
> Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC1London
> Channel number:1
> Programme name: Who do you think you are
> Date: Tuesday 12th October
> Problem: different programme listed in Tivo Schedules *


Isn't that because it's on BBC2? (as per my post above yours.)



(Ok so it wasn't shown on BBC2 either until the forced call on Sunday  )

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Sky 1
Channel number:106
Programme name: Mile High 
Date: Sunday 10th October (last night)
Problem: well not exactly a schedule problem....

.. but for those of you using Season passes and not got round to watching last night's episode Sky overran by 30 mins so unless you have a lot of endpad I suggest you make sure you grab one of the repeats during the week!

Otherwise you will miss 50% of it.

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC1London
Channel number:101
Programme name: Have I Got News For You 
Date: Friday 15th October
Time: 21:30
Problem: New series not being picked up 

A new series of HIGNFY starts this Friday but last year's SP isn't picking it up - looks like it has a different Series number to others. I can only assume this is why it hasn't?

Neil


----------



## the_hut

This happens all the time. Be very careful what you do here, as if you set up a new season pass, Tribune often subsequently revise the programme id so that it shows up under the old season pass. The only way to reliably tell if it is going to record is to check the To Do List after your last daily call before the programme comes on 

I have lost lots of programmes through this sort of error: Wife Swap and Survivor come to mind immediately


----------



## sanderton

BBC2 HIGNFY SP working fine here.

And the BBC 1 and BBC2 series have the same ID.

I think this is a case of Tribune fixing a split SP - maybe last series BBC 1 was on a different ID. I have a vague recollection that there was a series where the BBC 1 and BBC 2 showings were edited differently with BBC 2 extended, so they became two series in TiVos eyes.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> * I have a vague recollection that there was a series where the BBC 1 and BBC 2 showings were edited differently with BBC 2 extended, so they became two series in TiVos eyes. *


Yes you are right there Sanderton. The BBC2 Sat night repeat was supposedly more 'risqué' and of slightly longer duration.

So create a new SP and leave the old one in the list seems to be the recommendation!

(More SPs than I can shake a stick at - just hit 100 again having had a clear out recently)

Neil


----------



## mrtickle

Yes they were two series. The BBC called them by different names too, and the content was different - so in this case it was correct to have two separate SPs. 
The 40-min? version was called "Have I Got a Little Bit More News for You".


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *FOR INFO ONLY
> 
> Postcode: DG1
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Motots TV
> Channel Number: 413
> Programme Name: Inside Grand Prix
> Problem: Inaccurate programme description.
> 
> Someone at Tribune doesn't know their F1 or their geography.
> *


True, but that is a little bit unfair given the history of this series! Some background: The guide data for Motors TV is generally patchy. This isn't Tribune's fault - it was often supplied too late if at all.

Many series don't have "episodic" data - so TiVo can't tell with series like Inside Grand Prix which episode is which. The 28-day no-rerecord rule, which normally filters duplicates, can't operate. So you'd get all the showings of the Japanese episode (and there were quite a lot!). Again, this is Motor TV's fault for not supplying good enough data.

Last week, for the first time ever, this series had episodic data! A major improvement, no need to manually go through and delete all the duplicates. This is so useful I can live with the odd typo


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel number:115

Programme name: The Body Of Marilyn Monroe

Time/Date Of Airing: Mondays 9:00pm

Problem: Unable to set SP

Unable to set SP for these series of medical documentaries, presumably because of the title format.

If it was *The Body Of......* then maybe a SP would work. Other programmes in the series are about JFK and Adolf Hitler.


----------



## sanderton

Tribune - thanks for fixing Hitchikers and British Isles A Natural History. Eventually.


----------



## steveroe

Postcode: HU1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel number:115

Programme name: Little Britain

Time/Date Of Airing: Tuesdays 9:00pm

Problem: This has now been retitled to New Little Britain so existing session passes will not record it.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Postcode: HU1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBC3
> 
> Channel number:115
> 
> Programme name: Little Britain
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Tuesdays 9:00pm
> 
> Problem: This has now been retitled to New Little Britain so existing session passes will not record it. *


<Optimism mode>
Don't suppose they've got the OAD right have they
</Optimism mode>


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Series: Battlestar Galactica
> Channel: Sky One/Sky One Mix
> 
> The guide data is in a right old mess with this one, with the series doubly orphanned, ie there are three series listed, all of which are actually the same one.
> 
> A single SP will not record all episodes.
> 
> Edit: the Saturday one looks like it might be an omnibus of the two earlier in the week? Hard to tell! *


Apologies to Tribune; they had it right:

Series 1: The mini series
Series 2: The mini series omnibus
Series 3: The new regualr series


----------



## osd1000chiark

Programme: The Archers
Postcode: CB4
NTL Channel 862, BBCR4FM

My Season Pass for The Archers has started recording the daily repeats as well as the first airing of each episode. It used to know which episodes were repeats of which and only record the repeat if I'd recorded something else when the original aired.


----------



## sanderton

Are you sure? Mine has never worked properly, so I have it set to Keep Only One.


----------



## osd1000chiark

Yes. It definitely used to manage to record each episode only once.


----------



## c-h

Postcode: NR10
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: five
Channel number:5
Programme name: Angel
Time/Date Of Airing: Tues 12 Oct 23:35
Problem: Seaon pass missed last episode in series

DigiGuide had Angel as 00:25 - 01:10. TiVo had 23:35 - 00:25 so I got _Drastic Plastic_ instead.


----------



## noel-pilot

Postocde AL10
Service Provider freeview
Channel name Sky Travel
Programme name Baywatch Hawai

Regular airings showing in tivo listings however programmes recorded not baywatch hawai. having checked sky travel listings on their site and no episodes are shown


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: PARCOM 2

Channel number: 128

Programme name: The New Statesman

Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 18 Oct 9:30pm

Problem: Wrong programme title

TiVo has this listed as *New Statesman*, which breaks an old SP I have.

The proper title is *The New Statesman*.

DigiGuide has the correct title. :up:


----------



## Ian_m

Postcode: SO50
Service: Freeview
Channel name: BBC1
Programme Name: Eastenders

My season pass for Eastenders is not going to record next weeks as it is a different season pass. Also a wishlist of "eastenders" fails to spot it as well. Programme guide data for next week only downloaded this morning.


----------



## sanderton

Probably not indexed yet - Eastenders looks OK here.


----------



## Ian_m

> Probably not indexed yet - Eastenders looks OK here.


I will look tonight, as I will be dead if Eastenders doesn't record.


----------



## lcsneil

Easternders SP working OK here on BBC1LDN up to and including Fri 29th Oct

(All series 3358)

Neil


----------



## Ian_m

Eastenders is now correct, Sanderton was right, leave for an hour or two and it re-indexed OK.


----------



## Toothy

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Toothy 


Programme Name: Five Live Formula One

Channel Name: Radio Five Live

Channel Number: 855

Time/Date of Airing: Each Fri 9.30pm

Problem: SP not catching every episode.




Still no nearer in getting a working SP for Five Live Formula One. 
Tonight's broadcast of 5LF1 is not in my TDL  so I've had to set a manual recording.

It's in the BBC website listings and several paper mag listings, so why is this SP always broken?


----------



## steveroe

After being called "New Little Britain" this week, the series has now reverted back to "Little Britain" for next week.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *After being called "New Little Britain" this week, the series has now reverted back to "Little Britain" for next week. *


 I think the BBC promoted the 'New' title to highlight the programme - the BBC listings have been changed around.


----------



## Mr 999

> I think the BBC promoted the 'New' title to highlight the programme - the BBC listings have been changed around.


It's a good job that our subscriptions are funding a crack team of people to enter and edit listings, rather then a couple of monkeys with a copy of TV Quick and a OCR-supported scanner.

Oh.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by Mr 999 _
> *It's a good job that our subscriptions are funding a crack team of people to enter and edit listings, rather then a couple of monkeys with a copy of TV Quick and a OCR-supported scanner.
> 
> Oh. *


 :up:


----------



## VaguelyBarming

Postcode: RG4

Service Provider: NTL

Channel Name: BBC4

Channel Number: 127

Programme Name: Tanner 88

Date/Time: Saturday 23rd October at 11pm, then Sunday 24th October - Thursday 28th October at 11pm and 11:35pm.

Problem: This is a series, and each showing is a separate episode, but the guide thinks it's one programme that's being repeated. Consequently I can't set a season pass.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Mr 999 _
> *It's a good job that our subscriptions are funding a crack team of people to enter and edit listings, rather then a couple of monkeys with a copy of TV Quick and a OCR-supported scanner.
> 
> Oh. *


At least if they did use a paper listings mag and a scanner....they would get the SP of Five Live Formula One correct, as it's listed every week in every mag I've seen.

Tribune....you suck.  :down:


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *At least if they did use a paper listings mag and a scanner....they would get the SP of Five Live Formula One correct, as it's listed every week in every mag I've seen.
> 
> Tribune....you suck.  :down: *


That makes the listings mags worse than Tribune, then. F1 aint on every week.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *That makes the listings mags worse than Tribune, then. F1 aint on every week. *


Indeed....but Five Live Formula One is always on every week during the F1 season......it's a discussion/chat show.

According to Tribune...there are no upcoming episodes.









But look over here at a paper listings mag....it's on next week.










But it doesn't exist according to Tribune. 










And finally, to shut-up all the Tribune fanboys...here's the guide data from DigiGuide. :up:

MOTORING: Five Live Formula One
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Friday 29th October 2004
Time: 21:30 to 22:00 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
A look back at the highlights of a season in which Michael Schumacher and Ferrari retained their dominance.


----------



## Mr 999

If you've still got the TV guide or Digiguide to hand, would you mind telling me what programme is going to be on Channel 4 at 9.10 this evening? There's a 2hr 15 min gap in the schedules. I even did a manual call this afternoon to check I had the up to date data
*
It's bad enough to have gaps in the BBC 4 schedules, but to have missing data on the main 5 channels? Beggars belief. *

PS I do apologise if it's a film called "To Be Announced"


----------



## Toothy

Sorry I'm a wee bit late. 


FILM: K-PAX
Channel: Channel 4 104
Date: Saturday 23rd October 2004
Time: 21:10 to 23:25 (1 hour and 55 minutes left)
Duration: 2 hours and 15 minutes.
A new inmate in a New York mental hospital begins to demonstrate remarkable powers that seem to support his claim to be from a distant planet he calls K-Pax. The doctor responsible for his care is intrigued but believes there is a more credible explanation and that he must unravel to prevent his patient hitting a crisis. Based on a novel by Charles Brewer.
Director: Iain Softley
Starring: Kevin Spacey, Jeff Bridges, Mary McCormack, Alfre Woodard, David Patrick Kelly
(Premiere, Widescreen, Subtitles, 2001, 3 Star)


----------



## Toothy

FOR INFO ONLY

Postcode: DG1
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Motors TV
Channel Number: 413
Programme Name: Inside Grand Prix
Time/Date Of Airing: Sun 24/10 5:00am
Problem: No Guide Data

No guide data for MotorsTV means I can't set recording for Inside Grand Prix. 

Yet again....DigiGuide provides the correct listings. :up:


DOCUMENTARY: Inside Grand Prix
Channel: Motors TV 413
Date: Sunday 24th October 2004
Time: 05:00 to 05:30 (starting in 5 hours and 7 minutes)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Inside Grand Prix is the perfect preview for the next Grand Prix on the schedule, and this episode features the Brazilian Grand Prix at Sao Paolo.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode : DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland
> 
> Channel Number: 101
> 
> Programme Name: Reporting Scotland
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays @ 6:30pm
> 
> Problem: Generic Programme Title
> 
> I first listed this error months ago.......but nothing's been done about it.
> 
> TiVo has it listed as Regional News; Weather, the proper programme title is Reporting Scotland.
> 
> Digiguide has it listed correctly. :up: *


One month later....and still no proper programme title. 

If *Coronation Street* or *Eastenders* where simply listed as Soap Opera instead of their proper titles....there would be an almighty row.

From DigiGuide..... :up:

NEWS: Reporting Scotland; Weather
Channel: BBC 1 Scotland 101
Date: Monday 25th October 2004
Time: 18:30 to 19:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Regional news bulletin.
(Subtitles)


----------



## orvi-wan

Provider: Sky Digital 
Postcode: EX1
Channel name/callsign: CBBC
Channel Number: 616
Programme Name: Dick & Dom in da bungalow
Time/Date of airing: Sunday 10am

Tivo missed the recording as it was listed as "Chucklevision" from 8am til 11am, luckily I started recording manually 20 minutes after the start, otherwise my 6yr old girl would be chucking the Tivo out of the window.


----------



## 10203

Is it just my TiVo or are there only a week's worth of listings for BBC1, BBC4, BBCR3 and FIVE? Last successful call was 5am this morning. I've got Sky.

There also seem to be quite a few "To Be Announced"s on BBC4:

Tue 26th Oct 21:30 30 
Fri 29th Oct 21:00 60 
Fri 29th Oct 23:00 60 
Sat 30th Oct 02:00 60 
Sat 30th Oct 03:00 60 

The Beeb website has programmes listed in those slots. Is it a BBC or a Tribune problem?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Is it just my TiVo or are there only a week's worth of listings for BBC1, BBC4, BBCR3 and FIVE? Last successful call was 5am this morning. I've got Sky.
> 
> There also seem to be quite a few "To Be Announced"s on BBC4:
> 
> Tue 26th Oct 21:30 30
> Fri 29th Oct 21:00 60
> Fri 29th Oct 23:00 60
> Sat 30th Oct 02:00 60
> Sat 30th Oct 03:00 60
> 
> The Beeb website has programmes listed in those slots. Is it a BBC or a Tribune problem? *


 FIVE and BBCR3 does seem to be short - but others have 13 days here.

I agree with 'To be announced'


----------



## lcsneil

Fine here as well. 

You machine isn't still 'indexing' is it?

Neil


----------



## cwaring

'Casualty' started around 4 mins late yesterday. "No problem", says I (to myself as usual!) "I'll add five mins padding". Thing is, I turn to Live TV after Tivo stops recoding and _it's still on!!_ So I record the next programme - 'Strictly Come Dancing' vote result, 10 mins - then come back to it. Huh? _It's still on!!_ What the heck? End up having to record the first few mins of the next show too.

Finally, I check the EPG. 'Casualty', FORTY MINUTES???? Damn you Tribune!!! Good job I was in!!!


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *
> Finally, I check the EPG. 'Casualty', FORTY MINUTES???? Damn you Tribune!!! Good job I was in!!!  *


Oh great! So those of us that werent in miss the ending. It's ALWAYS 50 mins what are the bunch of muppets playing at?

I am convinced the guide data is getting worse!

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: W12
Channel name: MTVUK
Channel Number: 440
Programme Name: ???????????????
Time/Date of airing: Mon 25/10 9pm

Digiguide says Straight Plan for the Gay Man
Tivo say Celebrity Breakups
MTV UK website doesn't bother itself with inconsequential details such as schedules afaics

Any idea what TV Quick and the cheap scanner says?

* Update - OK it's a fair cop, TRIBUNE got it right; Digiguide was WRONG. Credit where credit is due! *


----------



## Toothy

Looking through my SPM, I seem to have two SP for *Wife Swap* on C4. 










One has no upcoming episodes, the other has four.....presumably one is for an old series, the other for the current series.

How is it possible to have two SP's for the same programme on the same channel?? And why didn't the old SP catch the new series??


----------



## steveroe

Because internally they will have different series identifiers, it's wrong but it happens.


----------



## pmk

Not really an excuse for poor guide data but to stop this problem I converted to Wish Lists (either Title / Keywords / Advanced) many months ago. Most programmes have a unique title it is only the smaller ones that need a SP.

Title Wish List
"Wife Swap" (use quotes)

Still Use Season Pass as Title Wish Lists bring up many other programmes
24
ER
Friends

Probably not advisable if you have Sky as wish lists are cross channels but for Terrestial / Freeview you do not get many problems most can be sorted in 2 minutes on a Saturday/Sunday after new guide data arrives.

Its a long process going through all your old SPs but for my usage I never use SP as 99 times out of 100 the programme title is correct so you do not need to rely on the identifiers being correct behind the scenes for SP's to work.

Another advantage of wish lists is you can combine like programmes together and make them descriptive

e.g. Advanced Wish List for (set to OR i.e. either will be recorded, include the quotes):

"Top Gear"
"5th Gear"
"Fifth Gear"

Can all be handled in one Wish List entry.

HTH


----------



## Mike B

Provider: Freeview
Postcode: RG6
Channel name: BBC2
Channel Number: 2
Programme Name: Top Gear
Time/Date of airing: 25/10/04 23:20

I think the OAD for this is wrong as the description matches what was originally shown last night I assume it should be 24/10/04. Instead it is 09/11/99. The OAD for last nights original showing is correct.


----------



## 10203

Top Gear's showing the same symptoms on Sky too.

Looks like someone's updated the generic episode details (TmsId ends in 0000) with details of the first in this new series. All the episodes on UKTVPPL now say "New Series..." too.

Next Sunday's BBC2 showing is correct, but the Tuesday repeat is incorrect too.


----------



## ramriot

Hi,

This is definately not me, I really like watching Mythbusters but for the last week or so Discovery channel on TiVo has been getting the wrong times for this program. All I get is Great Biker Buildoff, and its not even an in terchange as GBB is not listed.

I have Telewest cable and their listings are correct for the program. Please Please would someone tell TiVo to get their finger out and correct the error.


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I think the BBC promoted the 'New' title to highlight the programme - the BBC listings have been changed around. *


Tribune obviously understood this... hence the season pass has been broken. The New Little Britain season pass will not now catch the rest of the series.

(Pity those without access to t'internet.)


----------



## ponto

- GL7
- Freeview
- BBC4
- 10
- Tanner 88
- Sat 23rd Oct 11.00pm -12.05 am daily till Thursday 28th
- Guide states all episodes are episode 1, in fact it is a series with 11 parts


----------



## JonnyJackov

Postcode: L4 7TQ
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Discovery/discovery+1
Channel Num: 551/552
Programme: Mythbusters

As Mythbusters is one of my favourite programmes, I am a bit peeved that the last 4 weeks episode have all been missed due to incorrect guide data.
I have had 4 programmes about motorbikes instead.
Tivo just turned over about 15 minutes ago to record this weeks episode, once again it's a motorbike programme. On checking digiguide, I see it was actually on an hour ago, so that is five mythbusters tivo has now missed. Even the repeats in the TiVo listings are wrong.

Without wishing to go off on a moan, and as I cannot receive bbc, itv, ch4 or ch5, I rely on many of the other, less popular channels on sky. Over the last year, the guide data for these channels has got steadily worse, resulting in about 20 per cent my of recordings being incorrect, and many more being missed or recorded sometimes five or six times due to incomplete episode data. This really is quite annoying, and whilst I am grateful to recieve any listings at all, I, like most people pay 10 pound per month for a service, that, if it wasn't tivo, would not have been acceptable, and would have been cancelled a long long time ago.

I have to manually check around 50 per cent of my todo list on digiguide everyday now, and this kind of defeats the object of TiVo.

Sorry, just realised I am indeed moaning, and I really do love my TiVo, I also realise it's not all tribunes fault, but the way things are at the moment, the far inferior Sky+ is looking more and more attractive. 

Cheers, 
Jon

Sorry, first post and I thought I was putting it in the listing errors thread, maybe a moderator can move it for me - Thanks.


----------



## Chris T

Postcode: LE12	
Platform: NTL
Channel Name: Channel 4	
Channel Num: 104
Programme: Green Wing

Tivo thinks this coming Fridays Green Wing is a duplicate of last weeks episode, although Saturdays repeat that has been removed from the listings would have had the correct description.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : BBCR4

Channel Number : 854

Programme Name: Money Box Live

Time/Date of Airing: Monday's 3:00pm

Problem : Not listed so unable to set SP

TiVo only has *Money Box* listed which is broadcast on Saturday's at noon, and repeated Sunday's at 9:00pm.

*Money Box Live* is a separate programme and should be listed and SP-able. 

From DigiGuide......

BUSINESS AND FINANCE: Money Box Live
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Monday 1st November 2004
Time: 15:00 to 15:30 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
(08700 100 444) Vincent Duggleby and guests are on hand to take calls on financial issues.


----------



## randap

> _Originally posted by JonnyJackov _
> *Postcode: L4 7TQ
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Discovery/discovery+1
> Channel Num: 551/552
> Programme: Mythbusters
> 
> As Mythbusters is ........*


I quite liked this error myself (my SP was set for Mythbusters), as I had never seen Great Biker Build Off, but have found it quite good (recommended if you like American Chopper and the like). I have just set my TiVo to record "American Casino" (the programme following Great Biker Build Off which is actually Mythbusters) so that it gets Mythbusters too....

Note that "American Casino" is not listed in the Sky EPG either......

P.S. I loved the "you can't sell a smelly car" myth.......


----------



## JNLister

Channel 427 (Sky Digital): The Wrestling Channel

Many, if not most, shows listed on Tivo are completely wrong (wrong programme completely, not wrong episode info). The channel airs to a fixed schedule, with a revamp on average once every six weeks. The last two or three revamps appear not to have been communicated to Tribune.

Current schedule is listed at http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/schedule.html


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC3 
Programme: Little Britain

Ok is Little Britain up the chuff?

I have just set a season pass for 'Little Britain' rather than "New LB" and it has listed the following available - ALL with the same description including those on Radio7!

BBC3 Tue 26th Oct 21:00
BBC3	Fri 29th Oct 23:00
BBC3	Sat 30th Oct 22:40
BBC3	Mon 1st Nov 00:00
BBC3	Mon 1st Nov 23:30
BBC3	Tue 2nd Nov 22:00
BBC3	Sat 6th Nov 00:00	
BBCR7	Wed 10th Nov 00:30
BBCR7	Wed 10th Nov 06:00

All with the description:-
The third programme of the second series staring and written by Matt Lucas and David Walliams. Also featuring Anthony Head and Jamie Theakston. Narrated by Tom Baker.

...and setting the season pass records all those above (with the exception of BBCR7) that don't clash with other progs!
Looks like they all have different series numbers! Also this week is the 2nd not 3rd prog in the series.

Why oh why oh why can't they get Little Britain right!

Please can we get this corrected!

Neil


----------



## warrenrb

Postcode: BT4
Platform: NTL Digital
Channel Name: ITVULS 
Programme: The Championship
Time: Sunday 31st Oct 10:30am

The Championship is not being picked up by my season pass. It seems to be marked as a 'special' and will not be recorded - I have to do a 'record this showing also'. I had to manually record last week also, but haven't investigated why til now. The description is for last week's matches also - maybe this is why it won't record, coz it thinks I've already got it?

Note: ITV Ulster - other regions may vary.

Warren.


----------



## cwaring

According to both DigiGuide and Channel 4's own web site, it is "The Sopranos" that is on at 0135 (about an hour from now) and not "The West Wing" as my Tivo says. (and it's just completed a forced daily call so it's as up-to-date as it gets!)

Next scheduled repeat is *Fri* @ 0050.

Edit: OF course, I meant Friday, but you'd know that anyway if you have any interest in the show


----------



## dja

BBC1 - Fri 29 Oct, 10.35 & Repeat 31/10 01.20am
Sky
Description is as for last weeks episode. 

Dont miss this week - Sarah michelle Gellar - woo!


----------



## irrelevant

611 Disney Channel,
on SKY.

12.05pm weekdays, Lilo & Stitch actually records an episode of Tarzan instead.... This has been going on for some time now, but I've only just been hastled enough by the boy to report it!


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *
> 
> From DigiGuide......
> MOTORING: Five Live Formula One
> Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
> Date: Friday 29th October 2004
> Time: 21:30 to 22:00 (starting in 6 days)
> Duration: 30 minutes.
> A look back at the highlights of a season in which Michael Schumacher and Ferrari retained their dominance. *


Tonight's broadcast is still not listed by Tribune. 

A Tivo SP for a weekly programme, only recording one broadcast in six weeks is really piss-poor.  

Oh well....that's it until March 2005....hopefully Tribune will get their act together by then.....although I very much doubt it.


----------



## salva

Hi, since a couple of months ago I am seeing lots of errors on the Documentary channels schedule. One program is announced, and another is aired.

Today, Sky 552 DISC1 Announced The truth behind the moon landings. Aired American Hot Rod. SKy

And I've seen that lots of times lately.

Seems that today's discovery listings on sky are bad. 

Anyone had noticed that ?
Is Tribune lowering the quality of the data so that we abandon tivo ?

Could it be that I am having a database error or something ?

Salva


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by salva _
> *Is Tribune lowering the quality of the data so that we abandon tivo ?*


Why do people always automatically assume it's a Tivo/Tribune problem? Maybe, in this case, Discovery changed their schedules after they were distributed.

I do it myself, sometimes  This is, apparently, what happened with last weekends "Casualty" on BBC1; according to POV, anyway. (See my post earlier in this thread!)



> *Could it be that I am having a database error or something ?*


Highly unlikely in this case.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : Parcom2

Channel Number : 128

Programme Name: The New Statesman

Time/Date of Airing: Wed 3/11 9:30pm

Problem : Wrong programme

TiVo thinks that *The New Statesman* is being broadcast but it's actually *The Frank Skinner Show*. Last night's recordings, ( 2/11 9:30pm & 02:00am repeat) where Frank Skinner also.

First Tribune got the programme name wrong and now they can't even get the correct broadcast time. Why can't they get this right???? 

From DigiGuide......

COMEDY: The Frank Skinner Show
Channel: Paramount 2 128
Date: Wednesday 3rd November 2004
Time: 21:30 to 22:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Frank Skinner's topical comedy show, featuring sketches, stand-up and special guests.


----------



## JeFurry

Postcode : MK8
Provider : Sky Digital
Channel Name : BBC2
Channel Number : 102
Programme Name: Room 101
Time/Date of Airing: Saturday nights, circa 11PM (each week)
Problem : Wrong description.

Each programme description of the last three has been the description of the *next* week's programme - they're all one out of sync!


----------



## cwaring

Postcode : WF1
Provider : Telewest
Channel Name : Sky One
Channel Number : 120
Programme Name: Stargate (SG1 & Atlantis)
Time/Date of Airing: Tues, 8 & 9pm repeated Sat.
Problem : FROSP no longer works correctly 'cos someone at TMS has broken them 

This is general error accross all platforms.


----------



## aerialplug

The synopsis needs to be changed on Radio 4's Home Truths as sadly John Peel is no longer with us. 

This was one of my favourite radio programmes and Peeley will be sadly missed. Seeing the synopsis still say he's hosting the show strangely makes me feel sad.

I realise that this was probably a generic synopsis that was in use even on the weeks that Peel wasn't hosting the show, but I feel it should be changed as a mark of respect.


----------



## Toothy

Agreed.


----------



## sgni

ITV2 at 8am tivo program guide is saying Pokemon is on however it is infact Totally Spies.


----------



## JonnyJackov

Thank you tribune, I've just missed an episode of Battlestar Galactica because my tivo thinks it's malcom in the Middle - WHY?

This is getting more and more annoying.

Jon


----------



## cwaring

Don't "thank" Tribune. I presume Sky swapped it at the very last minute and Tribune were unable to update our Tivos in time.

In other words, blame Sky schedulers, _not_ Tribune!


----------



## JonnyJackov

I 'thanked' tribune because I believe they are at fault.

Digiguide managed to get it right.

And my heat magazine which I bought 10 days ago also managed to get it right, so it's hardly a last minute schedule change.

Jon


----------



## mike0151

My TV Choice mag got it right too. I noticed that something was wrong when TiVo1 said it was going to record Malcolm that wasn't reported on any other listing as being on.

Tribune's listings are definitely getting worse. They bu**ered up last Sunday's Eastenders omnibus which I was recording for someone else *cough*


----------



## cwaring

Fair enough. I don't buy a listings mag so didn't know it wasn't a last-minute change. Also, DG is, of course, always quicker to update than Tivo anyway


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Fair enough. I don't buy a listings mag so didn't know it wasn't a last-minute change. Also, DG is, of course, always quicker to update than Tivo anyway  *


I'm not sure if there was the scent of an apology here or just a weak attempt at self justification?

Whatever, it was certainly misguided* to lambast someone's post based on a falsely held and fairly aggressive presumption.

* my entry for weakest pun of the year award


----------



## Automan

The first recording my revamped tivo makes and yes the tribune data is in error.
Was to record Battlestar Galactica at 20:00hrs tonight on Sky One but it seems to be more like the Simpsons...

And now of course it will think this epsiode has been recorded so even if on again this weekend tivo will not record it 

Automan.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by the_hut _
> *I'm not sure if there was the scent of an apology here or just a weak attempt at self justification?*


Sorry! (That better for you? ) and I don't have to justify myself to you or anyone else!



> *Whatever, it was certainly misguided* to lambast someone's post based on a falsely held and fairly aggressive presumption.
> * my entry for weakest pun of the year award *


Bad puns aside  I can tell by the number of posts you have made that you're not in here that often, or is that another "falsely held" presumption. I suppose you could read the Forum every day but only post occasionally 

Anyway, my point is this type of thing has happened before and it is *usually* the case that these are indeed last-minute changes made by Sky. How was I know (without a TV guide to tell me!) that this was any different?


----------



## the_hut

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I can tell by the number of posts you have made that you're not in here that often, or is that another "falsely held" presumption. I suppose you could read the Forum every day but only post occasionally *


Regardless of the contents of the rest of your post, I believe you are indeed labouring under another falsely held presumption.


----------



## Toothy

_Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : Parcom2

Channel Number : 128

Programme Name: The New Statesman

Time/Date of Airing: Wed 3/11 9:30pm

Problem : Wrong programme

TiVo thinks that The New Statesman is being broadcast but it's actually The Frank Skinner Show. Last night's recordings, ( 2/11 9:30pm & 02:00am repeat) where Frank Skinner also._

Still not fixed.

Last night's recording of '*The New Statesman*' caught the last 10 mins of *Minder* and the first 20 mins of *Fraiser*. So Tribune really excelled themselves this time.....not only did they get the programme wrong....but they got the start time wrong too. 

I don't know where Tribune are getting their data from....as DigiGuide and the listings on the Paramount channel website, don't show *The New Statesman* in the current programme line-up. 

According to Tribune, the next airing of *The New Statesman* is on Mon 8/11 @ 9:30pm...but according to DigiGuide *and* the Paramount website....*The Frank Skinner Show* is being broadcast.

Would the Tribune fanboys care to blame the schedulers on 'last minute changes' for this error??


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by the_hut _
> *Regardless of the contents of the rest of your post, I believe you are indeed labouring under another falsely held presumption. *


Do you think I really care what you think?

I made a slight error. BIG DEAL!! Please stop going on about it


----------



## steveroe

Chill dudes!

Battlestar Galatica is repeated tonight at 7 pm on Sky Mix for those (including me) who had duff data last night. As Automan indicated you will need to set a manual recording for this as your TiVo thinks it recored it last night.

Strange that this was the case as Sky One is usually very accurate (to my eyes anyway). 

For what it's worth my printed Radio Times had the Simpsons scheduled correctly for the time slot. I think an update went missing somewhere in the chain from Sky to Tribune.


----------



## warrenrb

Postcode : BT4
Provider : NTL Digital
Channel Name : RTE 2
Channel Number : 755

Problem : No Data

As of today, RTE 2 has no data, just generic 2 hours slots. Not usually that interested in this channel so I only spotted it today, when I went to see if they had a live Premiership game on (they seem to be showing a live game on a Saturday this season).

Did an update when I saw it (7:30pm last night, Saturday) but no change.

P.S. cwaring is always spouting crap on this thread - he's some kind of self-appointed Tribune defender...



> Anyway, my point is this type of thing has happened before and it is *usually* the case that these are indeed last-minute changes made by Sky. How was I know (without a TV guide to tell me!) that this was any different?


So do what the rest of us do Carl - don't post if you don't know the facts for sure.

But hey, you've made more posts than me on here, so you must know best... Maybe some of us only post when we've got something useful to contribute.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by warrenrb _
> *P.S. cwaring is always spouting crap on this thread - he's some kind of self-appointed Tribune defender...*


At least it's mostly helpful crap, which is more than can be said of your posts!



> *But hey, you've made more posts than me on here, so you must know best... Maybe some of us only post when we've got something useful to contribute. *


Useful? Out of your last 25 posts, more than half (16, in fact) were simply moaning about guide data errors. Yeah, _that's_ useful 

END OF SUBJECT. 
I will not reply to any more posts that are personal attacks. I will simply report them to the moderators.


----------



## Mr 999

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> * Out of your last 25 posts, more than half (16, in fact) were simply moaning about guide data errors. Yeah, that's useful
> *


I find that these posts are the most useful posts. As Tribune data worsens with their dwindling interest, they show no signs of correcting their ****-ups in any reasonable time.
If a mistake or change occurs in the US, Tivo sends their users a message. In the UK, we're dependent on people making the effort and posting it here on this forum, for the good of all.


----------



## warrenrb

LOL!!! You 'audited' my posts! Nice to see you doing some research for once. Have you got a pie chart or something I could look at?

Isn't this whole thread for 'moaning' about guide data errors? Without checking over my previous posts, I think I'm generally pointing out exactly what everyone else does in this thread - the very point of it's existence.

Is my RTE 2 information not useful? I guess coz you don't get that channel you see it as not. 

My post about 'The Championship' season pass? Perhaps you don't like football - so I should have just shut up. 

In future, if I see any faults with soap operas or teen sci-fi I'll be sure to PM you directly.

Sorry for posting on your thread - I'll see it doesn't happen again, Mr Waring (or do you prefer Mr Richards?)

Now DO go run and tell teacher, you jerk.


----------



## csansbury

Suggestion to all:

The best way to avoid getting personal attacks is to stop wasting time attacking everybody who either has a different opinion from you or who makes a small mistake.

This thread is for guide data errors. I'd say complaints about guide data are OK, unless THE MODS want to restrict those complaints to another thread.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *Suggestion to all:
> 
> The best way to avoid getting personal attacks is to stop wasting time attacking everybody who either has a different opinion from you or who makes a small mistake.
> 
> This thread is for guide data errors. I'd say complaints about guide data are OK, unless THE MODS want to restrict those complaints to another thread. *


 *Please note any further non-guide data posts in this thread - will be deleted

Any data reports which include personal comments or attacks, will also be deleted!*

Please continue to report any cases on mistakes in this thread - along with details of what it should have been (or was) - as it all helps to try and track down why something has been missed.

There were quite a few mistakes during the past week - especially on BBC4 and Sky One - I don't know why they were there - and why they were not fixed!


----------



## 10203

There're a few "To be announced"s on BBC4 again this week:

Fri 12th Nov 19:00 
Sat 13th Nov 19:00 
Sat 13th Nov 23:05 
Sat 13th Nov 23:35 
Sun 14th Nov 01:30
...

There are a few on SKYMIX today/tomorrow too:

Sat 6th Nov 14:00 
Sat 6th Nov 16:00 
Sun 7th Nov 14:00 

(Last successful call was 9:18 this morning)


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : BBCR4FM

Channel Number : 854

Programme Name: In Business

Time/Date of Airing: Sun 14/11 9:30pm

Problem: Wrong guide data/wrong programme

Tivo has guide data for yesterday's airing, 07/11, listed for next weeks broadcast. Yesterday's broadcast was the last in the series.....the programme being broadcast next week is.....(taken from DigiGuide)...

_NEWS: Analysis
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Sunday 14th November 2004
Time: 21:30 to 21:59 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 29 minutes.
They Already Know What You Want: Choice has become the political mantra for our public services. But the practical limits within the NHS remain immense. Bob Tyrrell investigates.
(Repeat)_

Also Radio Five Live (Channel 855), has huge chunks of *To Be Announced* from now until the end of the week. There are two chunks of TBA lasting six hours each.......so to have half of a station's daily programming not available is very poor indeed.


----------



## kitschcamp

Channel: C4
Service: Sky Digital and Freeview
Postcode: DE74
Dates: Sunday 14th November onwards

Completed daily calls over the weekend and todays, and there are no listings after next Saturday for C4. Everything is tagged Uknown in 2 hours blocks.


----------



## Mike B

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *Channel: C4
> Service: Sky Digital and Freeview
> Postcode: DE74
> Dates: Sunday 14th November onwards
> 
> Completed daily calls over the weekend and todays, and there are no listings after next Saturday for C4. Everything is tagged Uknown in 2 hours blocks. *


Yeah, I noticed that too. From 6am on Sat 13th Nov, everything is 'Channel 4 Television / Unknown' (Freeview, RG6)

(Last Successful Call: Monday 8th Nov at 04:52 / Prog. Guide Data to: Saturday 27th Nov 2004)


----------



## cwaring

My BBC listings (from next Saturday) only got updated today, not over the weekend as usual. Hmmm.... do I sense a problem somewhere? Surely not


----------



## Mike B

I've got BBC listings up until 20th Nov 6am (Freeview, RG6) - thats about right isn't it?


----------



## aerialplug

My Channel 4 listings also end on Saturday morning too. Sky Digital, ME6.

Anoonying as I want to set up a season pass for Crazy Rulers of the World as I missed the first one. I guess A wishlist will do...


----------



## kitschcamp

A wishlist won't help much without the listings, though...


----------



## aerialplug

I'm assuming the problem will probably be fixed before the listings dry up - especially since it seems to effect so many people.


----------



## cwaring

Postal Code: WF1 
Platform: Telewest
Channel: LivingTV (129)
Time: 1450
Date: Tuesday 9/11/04

I have a FROSP for "Miss Match" and it has scheduled an episode that is supposedly on tomorrow; details as above.

However! It is actually a S1 episode of "Missing" that is in that slot. The odd thing is that the episode title and synopsis are both correct:

_"A death-row inmate makes a final plea, and Brooke and Jess risk all to try to save the innocent man."_ (Borrowed from DG and confirmed by LivingTV's own web site schedule)

The other, even more, curious thing is that this is the ONLY episode of that first season that I haven't seen


----------



## ericd121

Allow me to be the first person to-day to highlight the continuing lack of *Channel 4* listings.

*T minus 4* and counting...


----------



## OzSat

You should have C4 for next week by now - mine were there this morning.


----------



## AENG

Though you'd like to know - I phoned CS just now (1230 Tues.) and they claimed not to have heard that C4 runs out of EPG here (SG17 UHF Ch21) at 0600 this Saturday. So what's new?


----------



## aerialplug

Still not here - but my box last dialed out at 0:29 this morning so I guess something may have changed in the mean time. I'll force a download now to see what happens.

Update: Next week's data is now there.


----------



## Toothy

QUOTE]_Originally posted by Toothy _
_Postcode : DG1

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : Parcom2

Channel Number : 128

Programme Name: The New Statesman

Time/Date of Airing: Weekdays @ 9:30pm

Problem : Wrong programme_

Still wrong.......*The New Statesman* is not currently being broadcast by Paramount2.

_Also Radio Five Live (Channel 855), has huge chunks of To Be Announced from now until the end of the week. There are two chunks of TBA lasting six hours each._

Still wrong.....several of my SP's and wishlists are broken. 

_quote:
Originally posted by Toothy 
Postcode : DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Reporting Scotland

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays @ 6:30pm

Problem: Generic Programme Title

I first listed this error months ago.......but nothing's been done about it.

TiVo has it listed as Regional News; Weather, the proper programme title is Reporting Scotland.

Digiguide has it listed correctly. _

Still wrong over three months after first reporting.


----------



## Mike B

Channel 4 listings now correct up to 6am 20th Nov (same as BBC).


----------



## Mike B

Postcode : RG6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 5
Programme Name: 5th Gear
Time/Date Of Airing: Mon 8th Nov 20:30 / repeated Tue 9th Nov 19:30

Problem: No title / description for repeat episode (OAD correct though)

As the repeat of this programme has no title / episode details and the original showing does, the "5th Gear" season pass records them both, thinking them to be different episodes, even though the OAD for the repeat is the previous day... 

(I realise an FRO SP would work here, but I don't like using them really - leads to trouble)


----------



## aerialplug

I'm probably unusual in the fact that I listen to quite a lot of radio through TiVo, so I rely just as much on the schedule for radio as I do for television.

BBC7' schedule on TiVo is an absolute joke at the moment - about 70% of the schedule that TiVo provides is a pack of lies!!!!

Here's today's schedule compared to the one provided on BBC's What's on:

07:00 The Little Toe Radio Show
08:00 That Reminds Me WRONG - The Alan Davies Show
08:30 Bristow WRONG - People Like Us 
09:00 To Be Announced WRONG - Acting Strangely
09:30 Westway
09:45 The Sceptred Isle
10:00 Wives and Daughters WRONG - The Forsyte Chronicles
11:00 The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes WRONG - Producer's Choice
11:45 Daughters of Britannia WRONG - Les Miserables
12:00 The Write Stuff WRONG - Quote Unqoute
12:30 Round the Horne
13:00 To Be Announced WRONG - P Division
14:00 Parsley Sidings WRONG - Married
14:30 Men From the Ministry Different title, but probably correct
15:00 The Little Toe Radio Show
16:00 The Big Toe Radio Show
18:00 Earthsearch WRONG - Only You Can Save Mankind
18:30 To Be Announced WRONG - Acting Strangely
19:00 The Write Stuff WRONG - Quote Unquote
19:30 Round the Horne
20:00 To Be Announced WRONG - P Division
21:00 Parsley Sidings WRONG - Married

Pathetic.

It seems that the only programmes that are listed correctly are ones that are listed week in week out and don't change. 


As with previous problems with R4 and R7, it looks like Tribune are providing a schedule that's a month or so out of date.


----------



## sanjsanj

Postcode : N11

Provider : NTL Cable Digital

Channel Name : Parcom2

Channel Number : 936

Programme Name: The World Comedy Tour

Time/Date of Airing: Wednesdays @ 11:35pm

Problem : Wrong Programme

Instead of "The World Comedy Tour" as TiVo says it is, it is infact "PEOPLE LIKE US" as DigiGuide says it is, which is infinitely better.


=====


Postcode : N11

Provider : NTL Cable Digital

Channel Name : Parcom2

Channel Number : 936

Programme Name: Monty Python's Flying Circus

Time/Date of Airing: Thursday 11th Nov @ 11:10pm

Problem : Wrong Programme

Instead of "Monty Python's Flying Circus" as TiVo says it is, it is infact "COOGAN'S RUN" as DigiGuide says it is.


=====


i've had loads of problems with parcom and parcom2.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by sanjsanj _
> *i've had loads of problems with parcom and parcom2. *


 Can you post some PARCOM examples?


----------



## sanjsanj

sure, the next time i come across some.


----------



## britcub

Postcode : M15

Provider : Sky Digital

Channel Name : Sky one

Channel Number : 106

Programme Name: Shock Treatment

Time/Date of Airing: Wednesdays @ 9:00pm

Problem : No season pass available


----------



## xxxx

_Originally posted by aerialplug _
*BBC7' schedule on TiVo is an absolute joke at the moment - about 70% of the schedule that TiVo provides is a pack of lies!!!!*

BBC7 has a schedule?
Based on my Tivo listings I assumed that all the BBC7 staff were currently on holiday and that BBC7 was broadcasting 24/7 repeats of that well-known 50s' comedy series "It's that TBA again".

At the moment there is one reliable way of getting all the programmes you want to record. Create a wishlist for "TBA". You'll never miss anything again, especially if it's on BBC, ITV, C4 or C5.


----------



## cwaring

Oh! Hahaha! Such wit. My sides are splitting. Or not!


----------



## AENG

Chaps, could we agree to post only when we have something useful, or even potentially useful, to say, please? Like many others, I subscribe to this thread which has been extremely useful in helping me avoid losing badly-listed programmes. It's pretty tiresome, to say the least, when logging on at receipt of the email, just to find something like Carl's latest.

Thanks.

Alan Gard


----------



## cwaring

Actually, I agree with you, AENG, and I should have stated as such in my post. 

That is the sort of thing I was trying to say; that I found xxxx's posts of no use whatsoever!

Unfortunately, I posted too early, after just getting up  and forgot that bit


----------



## Mr 999

Remember this?


> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Please note any further non-guide data posts in this thread - will be deleted
> 
> Any data reports which include personal comments or attacks, will also be deleted! *


----------



## Anndra

"BBC7' schedule on TiVo is an absolute joke at the moment"

I'm pretty sure this on topic... If you miss stuff on BBC7 there is a comprehensive 'Listen Again' page on the BBC web site.


----------



## OzSat

FINAL WARNING: Both Tribune and TiVo are monitoring this thread in an attempt to improve the listings and locate why/where things are not being updated. Irrelevant comments are likely to put them off and things will get (even) worse.

The UK forums have been very good - whereas thread/post removals and bans are not uncommon in the US forums.

Let's not go that way and keep things in order!

The non-guide posts have been moved to the archive


----------



## slimjime17

Postcode
E17

- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
Digital (NTL)

- Channel Name
Scieu (Sci-Fi)

- Channel Number
102

- Programme Name
Dead Zone

- Time/Date of airing
18,25 Oct 2004

- Problem encountered
Wrong Episodes Listed

18th
Tivo Listed "Cycle of Violence"
The programme aired was "Looking Glass"

25th
Tivo Listed "Instinct"
The programme aired was "Speak Now"

I have a season pass on this program, this meant that Tivo didnt record on the 1st and 8th Nov when "Cycle of Violence" and "Instinct" really aired, Tivo had the right listing and never scheduled the recordings because it believed it had already recorded them.

Slim


----------



## groovyclam

URGENT!

Channel: BBC Four 
Ident: BBC4
Platform: Sky ( but also cable and FreeView )
Number: 116

Next weeks schedule is wrong starting from Sat 13th Nov 19:00

Schedule is totally different from listing mags, DigiGuide and the Sky EPG

Tribune need to sort this fast as they have less that 3 days before schedule is wrong.

======

Hint to Tribune staff -> BBC Radio 4, BBC7 and BBC Four ( TV channel ) absolutely *do not* have repeating weekly listings. You can not carry forward last week's listing as it it will be totally wrong. Listings are available for viewing 14 days ahead on the Radio Times uk web site.

Another hint -> XMLTV works nicely with the Radio Times website now. Probably not legal to leech Radio Times into Tribune listings to then sell on to TiVo users but how about researching a legal deal with Radio Times - it might be cheaper for you in the long run.


----------



## xxxx

BBC7

Nov 11 (today)
12:30am TBA
9:00am TBA
1:00pm TBA
6:30pm TBA
8:00pm TBA
11:30pm TBA

From Nov 12 onwards - very few TBAs that I can see and the episode details look to be unusually complete also.

The next TBAs come in on Nov 20:
8:00am
9:00pm

Nov 21
2:00am

Nov 22
9:00am

This is a big improvement. It is much appreciated, at least by me. Thank you.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by groovyclam _
> *URGENT!
> 
> Channel: BBC Four
> Ident: BBC4
> Platform: Sky ( but also cable and FreeView )
> Number: 116
> 
> Next weeks schedule is wrong starting from Sat 16th 19:00
> 
> Schedule is totally different from listing mags, DigiGuide and the Sky EPG
> 
> Tribune need to sort this fast as they have less that 3 days before schedule is wrong. *


 It may be worth doing a daily call and rechecking a couple of hours later - mine was updated to the correct schedule (as far as I can see) this morning.


----------



## xxxx

Tomorrow's BBC7 schedules now seem to be spot on when compared with the BBC7 website: including the episode details (where provided). Very nice.

I'd check a few days further ahead but it makes my head ache, even with TivoWeb.


----------



## velocitysurfer

Channel: CBeebies 
Platform: Sky ( but also cable and FreeView )
Number: 617

18:20 is still listed as *64 zoo lane* but is actually *Andy Pandy*

This is probably wrong at various times of the day.

There are other errors on this channels' listing as well.

The joy of having kids !!


----------



## simonf7

- NR7 8AJ
- Sky Digital
- Sky One
- 106
- Peter Benchley's The Creature
- 21:00 and 22:00
- This program isn't even listed on Tivo, instead Ultimate Playboy and Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## simonf7

> _Originally posted by simonf7 _
> *- NR7 8AJ
> - Sky Digital
> - Sky One
> - 106
> - Peter Benchley's The Creature
> - 21:00 and 22:00
> - This program isn't even listed on Tivo, instead Ultimate Playboy and Leaving Las Vegas *


Ignore this, just forced a daily call and its updated to be correct.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by simonf7 _
> *Ignore this, just forced a daily call and its updated to be correct. *


but even after todays 8am dialup the 4 parts, 2 tonight and 2 next Friday, could not be SP'd.

another example of close but no cigar


----------



## JonnyJackov

I think this should be in the listings error thread, if not I apologise.

This week TiVo didn't record some programmes it should have, but gave no reason why.

After just looking at my to do list and history, I'm now even more confused.

My TiVo tells me there is just one episode of Brainiac upcoming on Sky One, yet is not recording it because another showing is or was available within 28 days.

I have no Brainiacs in my Now Playing, and the upcoming one that it's not recording because of the 28 day rule is not a repeat. Can anyone explain this.

Also, on Living TV, there are four upcoming episodes of Most Haunted in Oldham. Each episode says it will not record because of the 28 day rule, but once again, this is not a repeat, and therefore this doesn't add up..
I've probably made no sense at all, but if you have season passes for Brainiac or most haunted, then I suggest you check them.

Can anyone explain this, is it the same for us all, or is my TiVo losing it's mind.  

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC Radio Five Live

Channel Number: 855

Programme Name: Sport On Five

Time/Date Of Airing: Most days/different times

Problem: No guide data

No guide data means that my wishlist for Manchester United won't catch any commentaries on games broadcast in the following weeks.

In fact a wishlist for any team would fail. 

DigiGuide has the info I need.......

_SPORT: Sport on Five
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Sunday 14th November 2004
Time: 13:00 to 18:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 5 hours.
Commentary on the Premiership clash between West Bromwich Albion and Middlesbrough at 2.00, followed by Newcastle United v Manchester United at 4.05._

And next week........

_SPORT: Sport on Five
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Saturday 20th November 2004
Time: 12:00 to 19:00 (starting in 7 days)
Duration: 7 hours.
Football: Premiership Commentary on Man Utd v Charlton at 12.45, Portsmouth v Man City at 5.15. 3.00 kick-offs include Arsenal v West Brom and Middlesbrough v Liverpool._

Hurray for accurate listings from DigiGuide. \0/


----------



## Toothy

Postcode : DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Channel 4

Channel Number: 104

Programme Name: T4

Time/Date Of Airing: 13/11 12:50pm

Problem: Inaccurate programme name & wrong episode listed

The correct programme name as listed by DigiGuide and the C4 website is...... *T4 Movie Special*, which is featuring the new Bridget Jones movie, Tribune has this listed as just *T4* and *Catwoman* as the featured movie in the guide data.

In fact, the following weeks episode, 20/11, is listed correctly as *T4 Movie Special*....so a SP wouldn't record the 13/11 airing.

Channel Name: Sky One

Channel Number: 106

Programme Name: Toughest Villages In Britain

Time/Date Of Airing: 13/11 11:00pm

Problem: Inaccurate programme name

Correct programme name from DigiGuide and Sky website listings is.......*Toughest Seaside Resorts In Britain 2*


----------



## 10203

This 'series' has a lot less showings scheduled this week. Thanks!


----------



## guydewdney

postcode HP23
sky
channel 130 (sci fi)

DUNE not listed at 8pm - instead two copies of dark angel...


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview Ch73 BBC R3
Sunday 3.30 p.m.
The Decca Boys 2/4

I set this up as an auto-record Wish list with keyword Decca before going on holiday as it was not then in the EPG. I missed the first episode last week, I thought due to power failure (though recording history doesn't support this). It's not picking up today because the EPG thinks it is looking for "The Becca Boys"!


----------



## Richardr

Postcode : AL3
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV Three
Channel Number: 34
Programme Name: Outside Edge
Time/Date Of Airing: Fridays 7pm; Sundays at 9am; 1:10pm and 5:25pm.
Problem: No episode details

The above programme is on 4 times each weekend, but it is the same episode repeated 4 times. Without episode data, TIVO records all 4.


----------



## Ollie

Postcode: N3

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC4

Channel Number: 116

Programme Name: The Princess and the Warrior

Time/Date of airing: 21:05 - 23:15, 20th Nov. 2004

Problem encountered: This film is completely absent from TiVo's listings. Instead the previous programme, David Daniels at the Barbican, is an extra 2 hours and 10 minutes long.


----------



## daveh

Postcode: GL5
Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Sky Movies 2

Channel Number: 302

Programme Name: Hart's War

Time/Date of airing: 20.00 - 22:10, 22nd Nov. 2004

Problem encountered: This film is shown as 'O' in TiVo's listings. Digiguide and Sky EPG show it as Hart's War.


----------



## pmk

Channel: ITV2 - 6
Platform: Freeview
Approx Time: 22:30
Programme: I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here Now! 
Problem: Can the guide data be checked as I believe this is a new episode each night and TiVo is not recording as it thinks its a duplicate of the Sunday episode I think.


----------



## bradleyem

Channel: Sky Sports 1 (SKYSP1)
Platform: Sky
Time: Fri 3rd Dec 19:30 (150 mins)

Program is FA Cup Footall, Round 2.
Tivo has Southend United v Wrexham.

Any true footballing fan would know that this is actually the mighty Iron - S****horpe United v Wrexham.

The highlight repeats shows the correct teams.

Please enable my infrequently used "S****horpe" wishlist to pick this up... please?

(Iron fan in London)


----------



## SolidTechie

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Channel: ITV2 - 6
> Platform: Freeview
> Approx Time: 22:30
> Programme: I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here Now!
> Problem: Can the guide data be checked as I believe this is a new episode each night and TiVo is not recording as it thinks its a duplicate of the Sunday episode I think. *


Also on sky 118.

Will not allow SP creation either.


----------



## 10203

Channel: BBC4
Programme: Mind Games
Problem: Only generic episode details: TiVo wants to record every showing.


----------



## lcsneil

Channel: Living TV
Platform: Sky
Time: Sat Evening 27th Nov

Now unless its too early in the morning the whole of this Sat evening seems to be *completely* wrong on Living ! (Last Tivo update Thur 25th @ 22:55)

Tivo
18:00	Elton John Live at Radio City Music Hall	
20:00	Queer Eye for the Straight Guy
21:00	Will & Grace	Homojo
21:30	Will & Grace	Dolls and Dolls
23:05	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	One Hit Wonder

Living Web Site
18:00 Will and Grace Gypsies, Tramps and Weeds
18:30 Will and Grace The Honeymoon's Over
19:00 Queer Eye for the Straight Guy UK
20:00 Liza Minelli: A Tale of Two Sisters
21:00 Cabaret
23:20 Will and Grace 
23:50 Celebrity Extra

Digiguide
18:00 Will and Grace Gypsies, Tramps and Weeds
18:30 Will and Grace The Honeymoon's Over
19:00 Queer Eye for the Straight Guy UK
20:00 Liza Minelli: A Tale of Two Sisters
21:00 Cabaret
23:20 Will and Grace 
23:50 Celebrity Extra

Neil


----------



## Bakdraft

I notice that on Saturday 4th Dec Eurosport Lists at:

3:30
6:00
8:00pm

Auto Racing... which is in fact the Race of champions...

Yet on Sunday 5th December it is Listed as Race of champions.

It would be good if Tribune could get it consistency better as Auto Racing appears to often and it is easy to miss big events such as the Race of champions which would be very frustrating!! ( Especially to Formula one Fans) .

Dave


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC4

Channel Number: 116

Program Name: The DVD Collection

Time/Date Of Airing: 7:30 pm 26/11 & 3/12 & 10/12

Problem : Inaccurate guide data

Tonight's airing had the wrong guide data, also the next two airings have the same guide data.

It's highly unlikely that the same programme would be transmitted for the next three weeks. 

The correct listing from DigiGuide......

_ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Friday 26th November 2004
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (Already shown)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. This edition celebrates the Ealing Comedies, looking at the work of Alec Guinness in The Lady Killers, Lavender Hill Mob, Kind Hearts and Coronets and The Man in the White Suit. Harry Fowler, who played Joe Kirby in Hue and Cry, talks about the experience. The programme discusses the importance of Ealing in British film, and the work of director Alexander Mackendrick._

This is the guide data Tribune has listed for the next three airings, (but which is only correct for next week's show).......

_ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Friday 3rd December 2004
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. Director Gurinder Chadha talks about her favourite film of all time, Ozu's Tokyo Story. To coincide with the release of a boxed set, the Guardian's cultural critic Jonathan Jones explains why John Ford should be considered one of America's greatest artists. Plus an item on the ever increasing release of 'Director's Cut' on DVD, and a review of the work of Oliver Stone._

Inaccurate guide data may seem trivial if you use TiVo as a basic watch n' wipe system....but because of this error, my Actor Wishlist for Alec Guinness failed to record this showing.    

As Wishlists are a TiVo USP...what's the point of having this feature, (and therefore TiVo),......if the data supplied to TiVo is inaccurate???


----------



## Toothy

For crying out loud Tribune!!! Can't you get anything right??? 

You have put the previous showings guide data, 26/11, and attached it to next weeks showing of *The DVD Collection*......and again for the following week!!!



















If the incompetent monkey's at Tribune had a brain cell between them....they'd be dangerous!!! 

The correct guide data from DigiGuide is......

ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Friday 3rd December 2004
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. Director Gurinder Chadha talks about her favourite film of all time, Ozu's Tokyo Story. To coincide with the release of a boxed set, the Guardian's cultural critic Jonathan Jones explains why John Ford should be considered one of America's greatest artists. Plus an item on the ever increasing release of 'Director's Cut' on DVD, and a review of the work of Oliver Stone.

ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Friday 10th December 2004
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting in 13 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. This edition looks at the definitive 10 disc DVD set of The Ultimate Matrix. Hamish McAlpine, from Tartan Films, talks about censorship and the British Board of Film Classification in a special report. The works of Jean Vigo, whose L'Atalante often appears on critics' top ten list, are reviewed together with Pedro Almodovar's Bad Education.


----------



## JonnyJackov

Programme: Battlestar Galactica
Channel: Sky One
Platform: Sky Digital
Date: 6th Decenber 2004
Time: 8.00pm

My TiVo wasn't going to record this episode of Battlestar, as it is listed as 'Act of Contrition', when it is in fact 'Flesh and Bone'.

Sky One listing really have gone downhill lately


----------



## ndunlavey

Post code: SE3 7
Service: Freeview + TUTV
Channel: 34 ITV Three
Date: Mon 22/11/04
Time: 10.00 pm (or 9pm - see text)
Programme: Inspector Morse (Service Of All The Dead)

1) Listed on TiVo EPG as starting at 10 pm, in fact started at 9 pm
2) No details of the episode name in the listing


----------



## leejordan

Post code: KT8 0
Service: NTL
Channel: Five
Date: Thursday 2nd December
Time: 19.30
Programme: Brian Sewell's Phantoms and Shadows? 100 Years of Rolls Royce

The Tivo thinks this is on at 20.30 when it is actually on at 19.30

Thanks.


----------



## Automan

ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116

As mentioned earlier - errors in program content and also gets recorded about five copies of the same episode every week.

NEWS: Click Online
Channel: BBC NEWS 24 507

Every Week

Numerous copies of the same program get recorded due to poor Tribune guide data.

Automan.


----------



## Toothy

Almost there, Tribune.

This is now correct.










This is not correct.










Would you like a fourth attempt to get this right Tribune?


----------



## boyced

> _Originally posted by Automan _
> *
> NEWS: Click Online
> Channel: BBC NEWS 24 507
> 
> Every Week
> 
> Numerous copies of the same program get recorded due to poor Tribune guide data.
> 
> Automan. *


oh yes I get about 4 copies of this over the weekend!


----------



## Paul_J

Through out this season of Spooks I have had 2 copies of each episode recorded.
Saturday Night on BBC3
and Monday Night on BBC1

Sky Digital
Post code CM6 2AZ


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *For crying out loud Tribune!!! Can't you get anything right???
> 
> If the incompetent monkey's at Tribune had a brain cell between them....they'd be dangerous!!!
> *


Nice lesson in how to win friends and influence people there, Toothy!

The problem is that all episodes of the show are being flagged as being generic (they have an SH code in the data), and all you are seing is the generic episode description being updated with each week's new data.

I can see how it would be easy to assume that News 24 does not feature normal episodic series - it being a 24 hour rolling news channel & all - and not do the manual scanning which presumably adds the individual episodes to the db.

Out of interst I notice that the oft-cited as perfect Digiguide has generic data for this Saturday's episode too - "Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases." - which suggests to me that the Friday ep has data in the raw data from the BBC while the others don't. This kind of thing is really hard for Tribune (and Digiguide) to deal with, without personal knowledge of what the broadcasting pattern of a show is.

Multiple recordings are irritating, but ultimately not the end of the world, and a weekly flick through the TDL easily cures (my first posting on the forum was reporting a similar error with The Rugby Club on Sky Sports; it's still not fixed after, er, quite few posts!).

I am much more concerned about errors which result in missed episodes.

PS, if you install my dedupe hack, it will eliminate two of the four copies.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Nice lesson in how to win friends and influence people there, Toothy!
> *


I gently point you in the direction of the thread title. 

>>> SPECIAL THREAD: TiVo Programme Listings/Schedule Errors (No discussions here please) <<<

If I appear scathing...it's merely pent-up frustration at the errors which take four or more attempts to put right. I don't expect a 100% perfect service but I do expect a reasonable amount of accuracy for the programmes I record....I feel I don't get this......I'm not slow in coming forward.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBR5L

Channel Number: 855

Program Name: Sport On Five

Time/Date Of Airing: 1/12 7:30pm

Problem Encountered: No Information Available

As there is *No Information Available*, my Wishlist for *Carling Cup* will not record tonight's live commentary between Manchester United & Arsenal, in the Carling Cup Quarter-Finals. 

DigiGuide and the BBC website both list programme data.


----------



## bignoise

Service Provider: Sky Digital / Cable
Channel Name: NICK / UKPANI
Channel Number: 604 / 22
Program Name: Yu-Gi-Oh!
Time/Date Of Airing: Every Mon-Fri 6pm

Problem Encountered: Yu-Gi-Oh is not on Nickelodeon at the times shown, it should be "What I LIke About You". Yu-Gi-Oh is listed correctly on Nicktoons TV (ch 606) at the same time, with the same episode details, but Nick only shows it on Saturday and Sunday mornings, not weekdays.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Postcode: BN2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1STH

Channel Number: 101

Program Name: DIY SOS

Time/Date Of Airing: 2/12 20:30

Problem Encountered: Actual show is Only Fools and Horses

Now come on - this is a *MAJOR* channel at prime time, there is *NO* excuse for this sort of error. Digiguide has it right, Radio Times has it right etc. etc. - a very poor effort.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## JohnYoung

Postcode: TN2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC Radio2

Channel Number: 852

No listings of any description from 0700 Saturday 4th December 2004 onwards


----------



## cwaring

I've given myself my usual Christmas treat of a months-worth of the Sky Movie Channels (401+ on TW). I have only had them less than a day but have already spotted TWO error in film titles

1. X-Men 2 - This Saturday, the 8pm showing has a different title to the 9pm showing but, of course, they are the same film.

2. "American Pie 2: The Wedding" is listed as "Amercian Wedding".

I have another 48 films to find. How many more will have errors?


----------



## cwaring

Check your SP for this show. This weeks new episode is incorrect on Monday's listing and is not being picked for recording due to the 28-day rule. Strangely, Friday's listing is correct


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *2. "American Pie 2: The Wedding" is listed as "Amercian Wedding" *


 It is the third American Pie film - and is really called 'American Wedding'.

The UK title is 'American Pie: The Wedding' - but Sky often use the US title. The Sky EPG also lists as 'American Wedding'


----------



## cwaring

Oh! Didn't know that  Doesn't explain the "X-Men" error, though


----------



## Benedict

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Strangely, Friday's listing is correct  *


 As are the two repeat showings on Sky Mix on satellite.


----------



## Toothy

**Urgent**

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Talksport

Channel Number: 858

Program Name: All

Time/Date Of Airing: Now

Problem Encountered: Guide data has run out

Absolutely no guide data for any programme....at any time. 

Can't set SP, Wishlists not working, etc etc etc


----------



## Toothy

OK.....someone please explain this to me.

This is the correct guide data in TDL for *The DVD Collection* before it was broadcast.










This is the guide data in Now Playing which is now incorrect!!!!










Why are Tribune changing guide data *after* a recording has taken place?? I never gave them permission to access my hard-drive and change programmes already recorded on there. 

If I wanted to archive this to DVD.....I can't now, as the programme and guide data don't match.....it's useless!!


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky Digital
Program: BBC News

Problem: Weekday 1pm news has moved into a different series as of last Friday.

The weekday 1pm News for BBC One (channels 101, 941-958) used to be in its own series:

TmsId = SH4748890000
Title = {BBC News; Weather}
Description = {National and international news from the BBC, followed by Weather.}

Since last Friday it's been combined with this series:

TmsId = SH4715540000
Title = {BBC News; Weather}
Description = {National and international news from the BBC, followed by Weather.}

Please can it be moved back to its own series. Thanks!


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky
Channel: 116 BBC4
Program: Mind Games
Problem: Has episode details, but not flagged as being episodic so TiVo wants to record every showing.


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBCR2

My radio 2 listings run out tomorrow!

There are placeholder blocks for Mon 6th-Fri 10th Dec.
There are then listings from 11th-18th, but they may just be the tempate listings.


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: Sky Travel + Sky Travel Extra
Channel Number: 931 + 932
Program Name: Penn & Teller's Magic and Mystery Tour
Time/Date Of Airing: 8/12 21.00, 10/12 00.00

This series seems to have two different Series IDs on the two different channels.

On channel 931 it has a series ID of 1230581 and on channel 932 it has an ID of 1232409.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Provider: Sky Digital (England setup)
> Channel name/callsign: BBCR2
> 
> My radio 2 listings run out tomorrow!
> 
> There are placeholder blocks for Mon 6th-Fri 10th Dec.
> There are then listings from 11th-18th, but they may just be the tempate listings. *


 This is now fixed


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> **Urgent*
> 
> Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: Talksport
> 
> Channel Number: 858
> 
> Program Name: All
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Now
> 
> Problem Encountered: Guide data has run out
> 
> Absolutely no guide data for any programme....at any time.
> 
> Can't set SP, Wishlists not working, etc etc etc *


This hasn't been fixed....despite being more urgent and was reported earlier than mrtickle's error report.


----------



## mrtickle

I expect the Radio 2 listings just arrived at Tribune very late, and would have been in today's download anyway.


----------



## Toothy

Why are there so many problems with *The DVD Collection* on BBC4??? 

The guide data for the next showing on the 10/12 is wrong......what's listed is for the following showing on the 17/12.










The guide data for the 10/12 should be.....










.....despite that data being accredited to the 3/12 edition.

C,mon Tribune sort it out!!


----------



## whitebj

Tivo missed last weeks episode because it said there was another showing but there isn't. Checking the 'to do' list showed that Tribune have put this slot as being a 2002 programme about Diana Princess of Wales with the title "What The Butler Saw" for both this week and next week so I have marked both episodes to record myself just in case. It is showing the right programme length though.
HTH

(edited to correct description of alternate programme)


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Why are there so many problems with The DVD Collection on BBC4???
> *


It is because it is set as a generic series with every description the same. It doesn't have individual episodes.

However, the BBC are supplying Tribune with different descriptions. When new data arrives, all the descriptions change because there is only 1 stored.

This weekend, the listings for the 17th/18th have arrived so have blasted over what was there before.

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Channel name/callsign: BBC4
Channel Number: 116
Programme Name: *The DVD Collection*
Time/Date of airing: see below



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC4    	Fri 10th Dec	19:30	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  2 BBC4    	Sat 11th Dec	01:35	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  3 BBC4    	Sun 12th Dec	19:00	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  4 BBC4    	Mon 13th Dec	03:40	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  5 BBC4    	Fri 17th Dec	19:30	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  6 BBC4    	Fri 17th Dec	23:30	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)
  7 BBC4    	Sat 18th Dec	03:15	SH4835830000	False	Fri  8th Mar 2002	No	(n/a)

Please can this series be set as Episodic, since we have the data each week. In the above, 1,2,3,4 are one Episode. 5,6,7 are a different Episode.


----------



## Foxy

Channel 5
Freeview
ML8

Tivo was set to record :

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation 9:30pm - 10:25pm

followed by 

Murder Prevention 10:25pm - 11:25pm

with a 2 minute buffer before and 5 mins after.

SWMBO ended up with one 27 min recording and one 1hr 35min recording.

So, bacon saved  , everything is there, but any reason for the peculiar split  ?

Foxy ~


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Film 2004 With Jonathan Ross*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

Previously reported 10th Jan and 24th Feb, still not fixed 



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC1WSM 	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  2 BBC1EM  	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  3 BBC1    	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  4 BBC1WEST	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  5 BBC1EAST	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  6 BBC1NTH 	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  7 BBC1NE  	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  8 BBC1NW  	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
  9 BBC1STH 	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
 10 BBC1SW  	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
 11 BBC1SE  	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
 12 BBC1LDN 	Mon  6th Dec	23:35	EP6335960038	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"6 December"
[b] 13 BBC2    	Sat 11th Dec	13:35	EP6335960040	True	Sat 11th Dec 2004	Yes	(no title)[/b]
 14 BBC1WSM 	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 15 BBC1EM  	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 16 BBC1    	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 17 BBC1WEST	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 18 BBC1EAST	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 19 BBC1NTH 	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 20 BBC1NE  	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 21 BBC1NW  	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 22 BBC1STH 	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 23 BBC1SW  	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 24 BBC1SE  	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"
 25 BBC1LDN 	Mon 13th Dec	23:35	EP6335960039	True	Mon 13th Dec 2004	Yes	"13 December"

The episodes on Saturday on BBC2 are repeats of the episode which aired the previous Monday on BBC1.
Currently if you have SPs on both channel you will get duplicates being recorded.
Broadcast 13 should be EP6335960038. This has been wrong all year.

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Faking It*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

original SP:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 E4      	Mon  6th Dec	01:35	EP4003770032	True	Sun  5th Sep 2004	No	"Clog Dancer to Sexy R&B Dancer"
  2 E4P1    	Mon  6th Dec	02:35	EP4003770032	True	Sun  5th Sep 2004	No	"Clog Dancer to Sexy R&B Dancer"
  3 E4      	Sun 12th Dec	18:55	EP4003770033	True	Sun 12th Sep 2004	No	"James Sawyer"
  4 E4P1    	Sun 12th Dec	19:55	EP4003770033	True	Sun 12th Sep 2004	No	"James Sawyer"
  5 E4      	Mon 13th Dec	00:35	EP4003770033	True	Sun 12th Sep 2004	No	"James Sawyer"
  6 E4P1    	Mon 13th Dec	01:35	EP4003770033	True	Sun 12th Sep 2004	No	"James Sawyer"

Orphaned episode in separate SP:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 C4      	Wed 15th Dec	22:30	EP4618190020	True	Wed 15th Dec 2004	Yes	"Punk Rocker to Classical Conductor"

Also the C4 episode is an OLD repeat, definitely NOT a FR.

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Horizon*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

SP 1:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 UKTVDOC 	Wed  8th Dec	15:00	EP5452310028	True	Thu 20th Nov 2003	No	"Bible Code"
  2 UKDOC1  	Wed  8th Dec	16:00	EP5452310028	True	Thu 20th Nov 2003	No	"Bible Code"
  3 UKTVDOC 	Wed  8th Dec	21:00	EP5452310028	True	Thu 20th Nov 2003	No	"Bible Code"
  4 UKDOC1  	Wed  8th Dec	22:00	EP5452310028	True	Thu 20th Nov 2003	No	"Bible Code"
  5 UKTVDOC 	Sun 12th Dec	22:00	EP5452310031	True	Thu 11th Dec 2003	No	"Percy Pilcher's Flying Machine"
  6 UKDOC1  	Sun 12th Dec	23:00	EP5452310031	True	Thu 11th Dec 2003	No	"Percy Pilcher's Flying Machine"
  7 UKTVDOC 	Mon 13th Dec	16:00	EP5452310031	True	Thu 11th Dec 2003	No	"Percy Pilcher's Flying Machine"
  8 UKDOC1  	Mon 13th Dec	17:00	EP5452310031	True	Thu 11th Dec 2003	No	"Percy Pilcher's Flying Machine"

SP 2:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 UKTVDOC 	Fri 10th Dec	15:00	EP1954180073	True	Thu 21st Mar 2002	No	"Vanished - The Plane That Disappeared"
  2 UKDOC1  	Fri 10th Dec	16:00	EP1954180073	True	Thu 21st Mar 2002	No	"Vanished - The Plane That Disappeared"
  3 UKTVDOC 	Fri 10th Dec	21:00	EP1954180073	True	Thu 21st Mar 2002	No	"Vanished - The Plane That Disappeared"
  4 UKDOC1  	Fri 10th Dec	22:00	EP1954180073	True	Thu 21st Mar 2002	No	"Vanished - The Plane That Disappeared"
  5 UKHSTY  	Sat 11th Dec	23:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"
  6 UKHSTY1 	Sun 12th Dec	00:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"
  7 UKHSTY  	Sun 12th Dec	11:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"
  8 UKHSTY1 	Sun 12th Dec	12:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"
  9 UKHSTY  	Sun 12th Dec	17:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"
 10 UKHSTY1 	Sun 12th Dec	18:00	EP1954180101	True	Tue  7th May 2002	No	"What Sank the Kursk?"

This is the same series, should be in one SP. Reported many times before.

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *The Sky At Night*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

SP 1:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC4    	Mon  6th Dec	20:30	EP3247920057	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	(no title)
  2 BBC4    	Tue  7th Dec	01:30	EP3247920057	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	(no title)




Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC2    	Sat 11th Dec	12:45	EP6680250004	True	Mon  6th Dec 2004	Yes	"Wide Eyed"

A) This is the same series, should be in one SP.

_B) The BBC4 data isn't as good as the BBC2 data, and is an unnecessary duplicate (like Spooks, and many many other BBC3/4 series).
ALL 3 should be EP6680250004, "Wide Eyed".
[update - after reading pmk's comment later, this part was correct; the BBC4 ep should be different. But it should be in the same series!]_

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Original SP:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 E4      	Fri 17th Dec	21:00	EP6589370004	True	Tue 18th May 2004	No	(no title) (4/4)
  2 E4P1    	Fri 17th Dec	22:00	EP6589370004	True	Tue 18th May 2004	No	(no title) (4/4)

New rogue SP:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 E4      	Fri 10th Dec	21:00	EP6595210003	True	Wed 12th May 2004	No	(no title)
  2 E4P1    	Fri 10th Dec	22:00	EP6595210003	True	Wed 12th May 2004	No	(no title)

ie *Anyone with a SP for this on E4 will MISS the Fri 10th Dec episode unless they notice it has been orphaned.*

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *The Daily Show With Jon Stewart: Global Edition*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Wrong episode data



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 CNNEU   	Sat 11th Dec	00:30	EP5302080153	True	Sat 11th Dec 2004	Yes	"10 December"
  2 CNNEU   	Sat 11th Dec	20:30	EP5302080154	True	Sat 11th Dec 2004	Yes	"11 December"
  3 CNNEU   	Sun 12th Dec	11:30	EP5302080156	True	Sun 12th Dec 2004	Yes	"12 December"
  4 CNNEU   	Sun 12th Dec	22:30	EP5302080156	True	Sun 12th Dec 2004	Yes	"12 December"

  5 CNNEU   	Sat 18th Dec	00:30	EP5302080158	True	Sat 18th Dec 2004	Yes	"17 December"
  6 CNNEU   	Sat 18th Dec	20:30	EP5302080157	True	Sat 18th Dec 2004	Yes	"18 December"
  7 CNNEU   	Sun 19th Dec	11:30	EP5302080159	True	Sun 19th Dec 2004	Yes	"19 December"
  8 CNNEU   	Sun 19th Dec	22:30	EP5302080159	True	Sun 19th Dec 2004	Yes	"19 December"

There is only ONE Episode per week, at 00:30 on Sat and Sun. Those 20:30, 11:30 and 22:30 look weird to me, perhaps they have changed the schedule but if so it is new.

1 is ok but should be called "11 December"
2,3,4 should all be duplicates of 1.

5 is ok but should be called "18 December"
6,7,8 should all be duplicates of 5.

Previously reported Sep, Oct, Nov 2002, and Feb 2004.

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Talking Movies*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Missing Episodes. 28-day rule not working/duplicates

I missed it this weekend because the broadcast I catch, 5:30 Sat, was missing. And it is missing again.



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC1WSM 	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  2 BBC1EM  	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  3 BBC1    	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  4 BBC1WEST	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  5 BBC1EAST	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  6 BBC1NTH 	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  7 BBC1NE  	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  8 BBC1NW  	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
  9 BBC1STH 	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 10 BBC1SW  	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 11 BBC1SE  	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 12 BBC1LDN 	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
[b] ** BBC24 	Sat 11th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)[/b]
 13 BBC24   	Sat 11th Dec	15:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 14 BBC24   	Sat 11th Dec	22:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 15 BBC24   	Sun 12th Dec	03:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 16 BBC1WSM 	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 17 BBC1EM  	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 18 BBC1    	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 19 BBC1WEST	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 20 BBC1EAST	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 21 BBC1NTH 	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 22 BBC1NE  	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 23 BBC1NW  	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 24 BBC1STH 	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 25 BBC1SW  	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 26 BBC1SE  	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 27 BBC1LDN 	Sun 12th Dec	03:35	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 28 BBC24   	Sun 12th Dec	09:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)

 29 BBC1WSM 	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 30 BBC1EM  	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 31 BBC1    	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 32 BBC1WEST	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 33 BBC1EAST	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 34 BBC1NTH 	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 35 BBC1NE  	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 36 BBC1NW  	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 37 BBC1STH 	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 38 BBC1SW  	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 39 BBC1SE  	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 40 BBC1LDN 	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
[b] ** BBC24 	Sat 18th Dec	05:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)[/b]
 41 BBC24   	Sat 18th Dec	15:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 42 BBC24   	Sat 18th Dec	22:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 43 BBC24   	Sun 19th Dec	03:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)
 44 BBC24   	Sun 19th Dec	09:30	SH3217810000	False	Tue 29th Jun 1999	No	(n/a)

** missing episodes.

During Sat/Sun early hours BBC1 shows the output of BBC24. But it shouldn't be on BBC1 only, it's not a BBC1 programme.

Also there is only ONE Episode per weekend. Please can this series be set as Episodic; it is a simple template pattern that hasn't changed for over five years :-(

============

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Mind Games*
Time/Date of airing: see below
Problem type: Series not set Episodic, but we have Episode data



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC4    	Mon 13th Dec	21:00	SH4318300000	False	Fri 10th Jan 2003	No	(n/a)
  2 BBC4    	Tue 14th Dec	01:00	SH4318300000	False	Fri 10th Jan 2003	No	(n/a)
  3 BBC4    	Wed 15th Dec	22:00	SH4318300000	False	Fri 10th Jan 2003	No	(n/a)
  4 BBC4    	Thu 16th Dec	02:50	SH4318300000	False	Fri 10th Jan 2003	No	(n/a)

This is another series where new Episode data arrives each week, but the series is set as generic.

There is one episode per week - Monday 21:00. The others are duplicates.


----------



## Toothy

mrtickle...I don't know anything about TiVoWeb..as I don't have that installed....all I know WRT The DVD Collection....guide data is one week in advance for some unknown reason.....although DigiGuide and the BBC website listings are correct. 

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1SCO

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Reporting Scotland

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays 6:30pm

Problem Encountered: Broken SP due to name change

I have been reporting for several months that Tribune has the wrong programme name listed.

Checking my TDL....I found no upcoming broadcasts for *Regional News;Weather*....it seems that someone has changed the title to *Regional News And Weather*...which breaks the SP........if you're going to change the name....at least get it right. 

Now I have to cancel the old SP...and then set a new SP. 



















From DigiGuide....

NEWS: Reporting Scotland; Weather
Channel: BBC 1 Scotland 101
Date: Monday 6th December 2004
Time: 18:30 to 19:00 (starting this evening)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Regional news bulletin.
(Subtitles)

From BBC Scotland website......

Reporting Scotland 
BBC One Scotland 
Mon 6 Dec, 18:30 - 19:00 30 mins

The latest news and weather from BBC News Scotland.

Subtitles Widescreen Stereo

Website: http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/scotland

Subject: News & Weather


----------



## pmk

Sky At Night was totally missing from the schedules last night, it should have been 00:10 -> 00:55 6th December 2004 BBC1. Luckily I caught with a manual recording at the last minute (and I think the same episode is repeated for others on BBC2/4 later this week).


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *mrtickle...I don't know anything about TiVoWeb..as I don't have that installed....all I know WRT The DVD Collection....guide data is one week in advance for some unknown reason
> 
> *


The reason isn't unknown - it's what I wrote in my post last night! HTH


----------



## Toothy

Still no guide data for Talksport on Sky Ch 858. 

That's over three days now.  

Each programme is listed as TalkSport and is SP-able....which if you set it....cancels *everything* in TDL.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Sky At Night was totally missing from the schedules last night, it should have been 00:10 -> 00:55 6th December 2004 BBC1. Luckily I caught with a manual recording at the last minute (and I think the same episode is repeated for others on BBC2/4 later this week). *


More information the BBC4 showing is an extended showing. BBC1 was 45 minutes, the BBC4 is 60 minutes. This is confirmed by announcer at end of BBC1 showing.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Postcode: HA4

Service Provider: Telewest

Channel Name: Radio 4

Channel Number: 904

Program Name: I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue

Time/Date Of Airing: Monday 6th Dec 18:30, then every Monday for 6 weeks

Problem Encountered: Incorrect guide data -- Tivo lists ISIHAC to start at 19:30, this is wrong, it starts at 18:30.


----------



## gyre

Postcode: BS32
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Toon Disney
Program Name: Brandy and Mrs. Whiskers
Problem Encountered:

I think this should be Brandy & Mr. Whiskers as per Disney Channel and Digiguide.

-- gyre --


----------



## kitschcamp

Postcode: DE74
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel name: ITV1 (all varients)
Program Name: Miss Marple

This is being tied in as being the same series as was on BBC and UKTV channels with a first showing date of December 2002. 

It's actually a brand new series debuting this weekend, with no connection to the BBC version, and is called Marple (the Miss has been dropped).


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *This is being tied in as being the same series as was on BBC and UKTV channels with a first showing date of December 2002.
> 
> It's actually a brand new series debuting this weekend, with no connection to the BBC version, and is called Marple (the Miss has been dropped). *


 "Agatha Christie's Marple" is how ITV are listing.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ash_bluewomble _
> *Time/Date Of Airing: Monday 6th Dec 18:30, then every Monday for 6 weeks
> 
> Problem Encountered: Incorrect guide data -- Tivo lists ISIHAC to start at 19:30, this is wrong, it starts at 18:30. *


 My TiVo is listing this correctly as 6.30pm!


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by JonnyJackov on 27th November _
> *Programme: Battlestar Galactica
> Channel: Sky One
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Date: 6th Decenber 2004
> Time: 8.00pm
> 
> My TiVo wasn't going to record this episode of Battlestar, as it is listed as 'Act of Contrition', when it is in fact 'Flesh and Bone'.
> 
> Sky One listing really have gone downhill lately  *


Sadly even though this was reported in plenty of time, it was not fixed


----------



## aerialplug

@*#&. I'll have to catch a repeat showing on Sky Mix later on in the week of Battlestar Galactica. This kind of gude error is terrible - especially when people are relying on the data for not picking up repeat showings.


----------



## Ian_m

Programme: Little Red Tractor
Channel: Cbeebies
Platform: Freeview
Date: 7th December 2004 onwards
Time: 8.45, 12.45, 4.45

Not listed in programme guide alltogether so my season pass is not recording. BBC2 schedule for Little Red Tractor is correct.


----------



## Toothy

Still no guide data for Talk Sport on Sky Ch 858.

That's over four days now. 

With live commentary of Champions League matches being broadcast this week.....several of my SP and Wishlists are broken. 

To catch these programmes....I'm going to have to set Manual Recordings.....maybe I'd be better off just cancelling the sub and using TiVo as a dumb VCR.   

SPORT: Champions League Live
Channel: TalkSport 858
Date: Tuesday 7th December 2004
Time: 19:00 to 22:00 (starting this evening)
Duration: 3 hours.
(FC Porto v Chelsea)
Live action from the Champions League as FC Porto play Chelsea. Chris Cooper and Alvin Martin commentate. Kick off at 7.45pm.

SPORT: Champions League Live
Channel: TalkSport 858
Date: Wednesday 8th December 2004
Time: 19:00 to 22:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 3 hours.
(Fenerbahce v Manchester United)
Live action from the Champions League as Fenerbahce play Manchester United. Chris Cooper and Alvin Martin commentate. Kick off at 7.45pm.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Still no guide data for Talk Sport on Sky Ch 858. *


 The seems to be a problem with the usual source of TalkSport information - their website hasn't been carry music either.

TiVo should have TalkSport schedules back tomorrow - at least the generic version and hopefully the extras like UEFA football.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Ian_m _
> *Programme: Little Red Tractor
> Channel: Cbeebies
> Platform: Freeview
> Date: 7th December 2004 onwards
> Time: 8.45, 12.45, 4.45
> 
> Not listed in programme guide alltogether so my season pass is not recording. BBC2 schedule for Little Red Tractor is correct. *


 Ensure you daily calls are up to date as it is listing here on Cbeebies at those times.


----------



## mrtickle

Provider: Sky Digital (England setup) 
Programme Name: *Watchdog*
Channel name/callsign: BBC1WSM + other BBC1's
Time/Date of airing: all
Problem type: Genres

Strange one. Have we had another genre download, or is MFS corrupt on my TiVo?
My listing for Watchdog has the genres "Business and Finance, *OBSOLETE*". I've never seen that before!

MFS has genres 21 153 1007 for this series.
21 = Business and Finance
1007 = News and Business (the category that Business and Finance is in)
153 = ???


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Have we had another genre download*


Looks like there was an update on 24th November - I've started a new thread here to talk about the changes.


----------



## Toothy

There is now guide/programme data for Talk Sport....but it's pretty much useless becuase of *No Information Available* 










So my Wishlist for Champions League/Manchester United won't work.  

SPORT: Champions League Live
Channel: TalkSport 858
Date: Wednesday 8th December 2004
Time: 19:00 to 22:00 (starting this evening)
Duration: 3 hours.
(Fenerbahce v Manchester United)
Live action from the Champions League as Fenerbahce play Manchester United. Chris Cooper and Alvin Martin commentate. Kick off at 7.45pm.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Men & Motors

Channel Number: 136

Programme Name: The 100 Most Popular Cars.....Ever

Time/Date Of Airing: 9/12 8:00pm & other times

Problem Encountered: Unable to set SP.

This five programme series can't be set as a SP.


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Hallmark
Channel Number: 190
Programme Name: American Dreams
Time/Date Of Airing: daily 10am and 6pm

Hallmark have shelved the current run of American Dreams until Feb. 19th. The current run is being replaced, atm, by repeats of Sue Thomas F B Eye.

This info available to the Sky EPG post last Fridays episodes and DigiGuide at around the same time. Approaching 1 week later (as of 7am today) and Tivo is still incorrectly showing several weeks worth of AD.

While not a great problem, the 28 day rule will well and truly expired by Feb, this just seems typical of the current care and attention given to our data supply by Tribue.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Why are there so many problems with The DVD Collection on BBC4???
> 
> The guide data for the next showing on the 10/12 is wrong......what's listed is for the following showing on the 17/12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still not fixed. 

This is what the guide data should be.......

ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Friday 10th December 2004
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting this evening)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. This edition looks at the definitive 10 disc DVD set of The Ultimate Matrix. Hamish McAlpine, from Tartan Films, talks about censorship and the British Board of Film Classification in a special report. The works of Jean Vigo, whose L'Atalante often appears on critics' top ten list, are reviewed together with Pedro Almodovar's Bad Education.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Still not fixed.
> 
> This is what the guide data should be.......
> 
> ENTERTAINMENT: The DVD Collection
> Channel: BBC 4 116
> Date: Friday 10th December 2004
> Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting this evening)
> Duration: 30 minutes.
> Stuart Maconie reviews the latest DVD releases. This edition looks at the definitive 10 disc DVD set of The Ultimate Matrix. Hamish McAlpine, from Tartan Films, talks about censorship and the British Board of Film Classification in a special report. The works of Jean Vigo, whose L'Atalante often appears on critics' top ten list, are reviewed together with Pedro Almodovar's Bad Education. *


Tribune: You have this series' episodes categorised as an "SH*****0000" generic code, it should be an "EP" individual episode code. The first showing of each episode is the first showing on Fridays; the remaining showings on Fri/Sat/Sun/Mon are repeats of the same episode. Coding each with an ep name of the Friday's date as you do with other similar shows would be ideal.


----------



## scoopuk

A big problem for next week: one of the main "big five" channels' listings appear to be out of date/wrong in peak time. 
Maybe off-peak is wrong too - but these are the ones I've noticed:

Channel: FIVE
Platform: Telewest
Date: Monday 13th December
Time: 9pm 
Programme: The Truth About Kate Moss

should be "Whitney's Addictions"

Date: Wednesday 15th December
Time: 10pm
Programme: Sanctuary
Time: 12.05am
Programme: Tour Girls

should be

10pm: Christmas...Ruined My Life
11pm: Airplane II: the Sequel

Date: Thursday 16th December
Time: 7-30pm To Be Announced

should be Every Picture Tells a Story

Time: 8pm Greatest Embarrassing TV Moments
10pm The Curse of Reality TV

should be 8pm The Curse of Reality TV
9pm Greatest Embarrassing TV Moments

correct schedule at www.five.tv


----------



## scoopuk

Channel: ITV2
Service: Telewest
Date: Saturday18th December
Time: 11.50pm
Programme: Who Wants to be a Millionaire (celebrity special)

Tivo has this programme and the next (Paul McCartney in Red Square) starting 15 minutes later than listed elsewhere.

There is a similar problem with ITV2 listings the following night.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR5Live

Channel Number: 855

Programme Name: Sport On Five

Time/Date Of Airing: 13/12 7:00pm

Problem Encountered: No Information Available

*No Information Available* means my wishlist for Manchester United will not pick up the live commentary from the featured match.

SPORT: Sport on Five
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Monday 13th December 2004
Time: 19:00 to 22:00 (starting in 2 days)
Duration: 3 hours.
Jonathan Pearce presents live Premiership football as Fulham host Manchester United at 8.00. Plus Mark Clemmit's Championship round-up and European news with Dave Farrar.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Channel Name: BBCR5Live
> 
> Channel Number: 855
> 
> Programme Name: Sport On Five
> 
> No Information Available means my wishlist for Manchester United will not pick up the live commentary from the featured match.
> 
> *


To be honest I think we're getting a bit greedy here. I know most of us pay £10 a month for listings - but for a long time we never had radio programme titles, never mind programme detail information.

In a long campaign to win over Tivo and secure some radio listings, most of us accepted that we would value title listings for the likes of TV-programme-type schedule stations like Radio 4.

And at the time, many of us campaigning for that, promised faithfully not to whinge about programme details like episode details, repeats and specific information such as that requested above.

For my £10, I'd prefer Tribune to concentrate on up to date accurate information for the main TV channels and their off-shoots. 
Sorry that sounds like a discussion doesn't it ?


----------



## sanderton

Strictly Come Dancing (BBC1) screwed up tonight - it was a two parter split by the news, and both parts were given the same name so it only recorded the first one.


----------



## cwaring

Oh crap! My mum likes that show. Bet they didn't notice  (They're new to Tivo!)


----------



## sanderton

Actually, I've checked and althoght they had the same name they had different IDs - must have been operator (wife) error. Your mum should be OK!


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky
Programme: Weekday BBC One 1pm News
Problem: The 1pm News used to be in series SH474889. Since a week last Friday it's been moved into other BBC News series':

Tuesday's showing is now in SH471554.
The other days of the week are now in with BBC24's news in SH293005.

Please can it be moved back to it's own series. Thanks.


----------



## warrenrb

Channel: E4 (E4+1)
Show: The Last Chancers

Probably too late for this one, but any chance of some series data for this 5 part series (showing every night this week as far as I can see), so my wishlist doesn't record every single repeat on both channels?

Thanks,
Warren.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR2

Channel Number: 852

Time/Date Of Airing: 18/12 6:00pm onwards

Problem Encountered: Programme missing










There seems to be a programme missing at 6:00pm from the above schedule, which makes all other programme start times wrong.

As you can see....Stuart Maconies programme appears twice. 

The correct listings should be........

MUSIC: Sold on Song: George Michael
Channel: BBC Radio Two 852
Date: Saturday 18th December 2004
Time: 18:00 to 19:00 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
From London's Abbey Road studios a special evening with George Michael.

**The George Michael programme is correct as I've heard the trailer for it**

MUSIC: Paul Gambaccini
Channel: BBC Radio Two 852
Date: Saturday 18th December 2004
Time: 19:00 to 20:30 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour and 30 minutes.
America's Greatest Hits: Music from the US charts of this week and the past five decades.

ENTERTAINMENT: Mark Lamarr's Alternative Sixties
Channel: BBC Radio Two 852
Date: Saturday 18th December 2004
Time: 20:30 to 21:30 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
Mark showcases a wide range of alternative 60s tracks, both British and American, ranging from R & B, soul and country to psychedelic and Brit Pop.

SERIES: Stuart Maconie's Critical List
Channel: BBC Radio Two 852
Date: Saturday 18th December 2004
Time: 21:30 to 22:30 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
Series in which Stuart Maconie suggests albums that should be in the collection of every popular music aficionado.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide


----------



## tivodavo

Premiership Plus 7.45pm 14th Dec Liverpool V Portsmouth, not even mentioned on tivo! poor, very poor!


----------



## aerialplug

Stargate SG1 has a date of first broadcast of 21st January 2005! I guess they can't believe we're getting it first here...

Seriously though - how does this affect the 28 day rule since that's more than 28 days away?


----------



## cwaring

If it ain't broke....  My FROSP is working fine here. We've always got the latter half od the Season before the US for "Stargate" due to the US way of broadcasting old/repeat eps within the new season.


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *A big problem for next week: one of the main "big five" channels' listings appear to be out of date/wrong in peak time.
> Maybe off-peak is wrong too - but these are the ones I've noticed:
> ...........
> *


And they're still wrong. Too late now I guess. I thought the point in posting listings errors in advance might be to help Tribune correct them, as well as alerting users of this forum.

I appreciate minority channels are low down Tribune's priority list compared to BBC1 & ITV1 at Christmas, but surely channel FIVE's peak-time listings for this week would be seen as important.


----------



## aerialplug

Not really a lineup error - more of a seasonal lineup error....

Monday 20 December, BBC Two
21:00	Never Mind the Buzzcocks	Eurovision Special

Shouldn't that be Christmas Special?!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *And they're still wrong. Too late now I guess. I thought the point in posting listings errors in advance might be to help Tribune correct them, as well as alerting users of this forum.
> 
> I appreciate minority channels are low down Tribune's priority list compared to BBC1 & ITV1 at Christmas, but surely channel FIVE's peak-time listings for this week would be seen as important. *


 It is helpful if you post the reports - even if its too late to fix them.

It means it can be investigated to find why the change did not appear.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Not really a lineup error - more of a seasonal lineup error....
> 
> Monday 20 December, BBC Two
> 21:00	Never Mind the Buzzcocks	Eurovision Special
> 
> Shouldn't that be Christmas Special?! *


 I moved this from the Channel errors as it is a programme data error


----------



## sanderton

Show: Long Way Round
Channels: Sky One/Sky One Mix
Date: Dec 24 on

Sky are showing this Ewan MacGregor motobiking series one ep a night over Xmas but TiVo has no episode data. Digiguide have it, but it looks as though Sky have used the same pre-amble in the text for each chow, so maybe it got missed?


----------



## pcbuilder

HBO was messed up yesterday on my box, had to reset


----------



## pcbuilder

WB messed up also


----------



## steveroe

pcbuilder - this is the UK forum so we won't be able to help with your US data problems I'm afraid.

I think you can report these via a form on tivo's website http://www.tivo.com (oh or a service like that for us!)


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *pcbuilder - this is the UK forum so we won't be able to help with your US data problems I'm afraid.
> 
> I think you can report these via a form on tivo's website http://www.tivo.com (oh or a service like that for us!) *


I take it the Tivowebsite form on the US site wont get fed back to the UK then?

Has anyone tried it?

(cue Ozsat ) 

Neil


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview Ch 80 BBCWS

The description "Charlie Gillett unearths wonderfully stimulating sounds from around the globe , (sic) in this selection of World Music tracks", properly applying, e.g., to 22/12 09:30, has got wrongly attached to every appearance of World News in the schedules.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *I take it the Tivowebsite form on the US site wont get fed back to the UK then?
> 
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> (cue Ozsat )
> 
> Neil *


 I understand it will not get into the UK system.

This thread and UK CS are the best routes.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 102
Programme Name: Seven Wonders of the Industrial World
Date 21st / 22nd /24th Dec
Titles and desriptions are all mixed up!

Channel	102 BBC2
Showing Date	Tue 21st Dec 10:00
Episode Title	Brooklyn Bridge
Episode Description	No one believed it was possible to build a lighthouse on Bell Rock. Then in 1800, one young pioneer, Robert Stevenson, claimed it could be done. [AD]

Channel	102 BBC2
Showing Date	Wed 22nd Dec 10:00
Episode Title	The Bell Rock Lighthouse
Episode Description	In 1858 the dreadful smell from the Thames brought London to crisis point. The level-headed Joseph Bazalgette proposed an impossibly ambitious scheme: over 1000 miles of street sewers. [AD]

Channel 102 BBC2
Showing Date	Fri 24th Dec 10:00
Episode Title	The Sewer King
Episode Description	In the mid 19th century, a seemingly impossible scheme was devised to unite Manhattan to Brooklyn, spanning the river with the longest suspension bridge ever built. [AD]

According to Digiguide & bbc.co.uk the correct programme is as per the description rather than the Episode Title

Neil


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *BBC Radio 4* 
Channel Number *74 * 
Programme Name *The Now Show * 
Date *Friday, 24th December 2004* 
Problem *Incorrect Duration*

TiVo has *6:30pm - 7:00pm*
Radio Times has *6:15pm - 7:00pm*


----------



## NickDvl

KT13

ABC1 (Freeview) - Completely useless again! 

The morning lineup has changed: Moonlighting appears to have been replaced by Empty Nest and Nurses in the morning, and they're now showing random episodes in the afternoon (and with just 4 or 5 episodes to go to complete the final season  )


----------



## pmk

ABC1 also noticed that 07:45 should be 8 Simple Rules but it has been Sinbad recorded instead since Monday I think.

I have checked out http://www.bleb.org/tv/channel.html?ch=abc1&all and their listings are the same as TiVo's (for 07:45 at least) so it looks like ABC1 have not released new schedules to providers yet.

Do not know if TiVo can prompt ABC1 to sort it out?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by NickDvl _
> *KT13
> 
> ABC1 (Freeview) - Completely useless again!
> 
> The morning lineup has changed: Moonlighting appears to have been replaced by Empty Nest and Nurses in the morning, and they're now showing random episodes in the afternoon (and with just 4 or 5 episodes to go to complete the final season  ) *


 There is no mention of this on the Freeview EPG.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *There is no mention of this on the Freeview EPG. *


There is definitely something wrong however as I agree with NickDvl programmes are very wrong. e.g. I think Sports Night was on before the lunchtime Home Improvement today.

As I said it appears ABC1 have changed schedules without telling anyone (again)?


----------



## OzSat

I agree it (ABC1) has changed - but no two places seem to agree.

ABC1 just don't seem to provide updated schedules in a hurry.


----------



## NickDvl

Hopefully it's just a Christmas seasonal thing on ABC1...a few of the shows I've noticed appear to have a Christmas feel to them. Maybe it'll all be back to normal next week?


----------



## kitschcamp

Someone at Paramount has been drinking too much cooking sherry - Soap has jumped back in time a week at the moment which makes it even more confusing than ever!


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode
SG3

Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
Sky Digital

Channel Name
Disney Channel (and Disney Plus One)

Channel Number
611 (and 612)

Programme Name
The Santa Clause/ Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl

Time/Date of airing
19:00, 24th December 2004

Problem encountered
TiVo insists that it's The Santa Clause at 19:00. Sky knows that it's Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl, and that The Santa Clause was at 17:00. I'm seeing a lot of these errors recently, are there other sources of guide data for TiVo?
Interestingly, Sky's web site doesn't have any schedule information for Disney Channel today, only for Disney Plus One.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR5L

Channel Number: 855

Programme Name: Five Live Formula One

Time/Date Of Airing: 31/12 9:00pm

Problem Encountered: SP not picking up this airing

5LF1 is not listed as a separate progamme......it is incorporated into the 3 hour broadcast of Sport On Five.....7:00pm - 10:00pm

I will have to set a manual recording for this.  

*MOTORING: Five Live Formula One
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Friday 31st December 2004
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (starting in 3 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
A comprehensive round-up of the Grand Prix season which saw Michael Schumacher clinch a record-breaking seventh title.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Sci Fi

Channel Number: 130

Programme Name: Mystery Men (twice), Captain Nemo And The Underwater City, The Amazing Captain Nemo, Flash Gordon

Time/Date of airing: 13:30 to 22:00, 26th December 2004

Problem encountered:
TiVo's listing:
13:30 Mystery Men
13:55 Captain Nemo And The Underwater City
17:50 The Amazing Captain Nemo
19:50 Mystery Men
20:00 Flash Gordon
22:00 ... correct from here ...

Sci Fi's listing:
13:35 Mystery Men
15:50 Captain Nemo And The Underwater City
17:50 The Amazing Captain Nemo
19:45 Mystery Men
22:00 ... correct from here ...

Errors:
* Inserted Flash Gordon
* Lengthened Captain Nemo And The Underwater City by 115 minutes (!)
* Moved some other programmes around to fit

How is it possible that a movie lasting only 10 or 25 minutes wasn't noticed as an error? The situation is getting worse, with flawed data even for 'major' programmes like CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (sometimes only 25 minutes long, rather than 50 or more) and channels like Sky One and Five. How is it possible if Digiguide (reportedly) gets it right, and for less money?


----------



## blindlemon

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *I agree it (ABC1) has changed - but no two places seem to agree.
> 
> ABC1 just don't seem to provide updated schedules in a hurry. *


 I guess they think that as everything is repeated ad-nauseum it doesn't really matter 

They are still showing the same 10 episodes of 8 Simple Rules they did from week 1 - although I noticed _one_ episode from what looks like series 2 the other day. Wrong times though - so only got half of it 

SN16
ABC1
Freeview
Totally kaput


----------



## 10203

*bump*

BBC 1pm News is still wrong per details here.

How do I make this auto post every week


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: VH1

Channel Number: 445

Programme Name: Uh... all of them?

Time/Date of airing: 00:00 to 23:30, 28th December 2004

Problem encountered:

TiVo's listing:
00:00 VH1's Greatest Hits
06:00 VH1 Breakfast Club
08:00 Astro Day
09:00 VH1's Greatest Hits
15:00 Greatest Hits
15:30 To Be Announced
18:00 Top 10
19:00 To Be Announced
21:00 Greatest Hits
22:00 To Be Announced
23:30 Top 10

A listing from Radio Times's web site:
00:00 Behind the Movie
01:00 Orange Playlist
01:30 VH1's Greatest Hits
06:00 Big in 2004
07:30 Orange Playlist
08:00 Top 100 Greatest Artists Ever
13:00 Top 100 Greatest Artists Ever
17:30 Surreal Life
18:30 Spiceworld: the Movie
20:00 Surreal Life
21:00 Surreal Life
21:30 This Is Spinal Tap
23:00 50 Funniest Moments in Music

... the former is definitely wrong in numerous places, the latter more convincing (though I could not check it more thoroughly). Where are Tribune(?) getting this guide data from? Are they just making it up? Or copying old data instead of requesting new data?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by blindlemon _
> *I guess they think that as everything is repeated ad-nauseum it doesn't really matter
> 
> They are still showing the same 10 episodes of 8 Simple Rules they did from week 1 - although I noticed one episode from what looks like series 2 the other day. Wrong times though - so only got half of it
> 
> SN16
> ABC1
> Freeview
> Totally kaput  *


 When reporting these can you put in the actual times of transmission and TiVo times - as it helps try and locate the problem?

My weekday TiVo listings are the same as the Freeview EPG data - provided by ABC1.


----------



## sjp

Date: Jan 5th

Show: Desperate Houswives

Channel: C4 - Pilot and E4 episode 2

Problem: The Pilot is timed as 1:05 starting at 22:00 but the start time for ep. 2 is 23:00.

This overlap is also listed on DigiGuide but cannot possibly be correct... No channel would have such a high priority new show airing like this.

Please double check.


----------



## sjp

Date: Jan 6th
Show: Charmed
Channel: Living
Problem: Season 7 starting at 20:00 but the first titled data for this new season is for the 13th as the entry for the 6th is generic and from 1998 (iirc).

Kinda makes show/episode title wishlists a bit useless.


----------



## cwaring

My FROSP has picked this episode up, probably because of the generic data! It still going to be recorded, so there's not really a problem


----------



## sjp

yeah but how come the 2nd episode data is OK?

anyway... tivo/living/charmed too confusing for me (how many episodes in the current data???)... this one is going on the Sky+ box, less safe SL perhaps but even with an FRO SP *far* too many episodes were going to be recorded.

edit... wow not fair. you completely edited your post as I was typing mine, now i'm really confused 

edited to correct "to" to "too"


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *Date: Jan 5th
> 
> Show: Desperate Houswives
> 
> Channel: C4 - Pilot and E4 episode 2
> 
> Problem: The Pilot is timed as 1:05 starting at 22:00 but the start time for ep. 2 is 23:00.
> 
> This overlap is also listed on DigiGuide but cannot possibly be correct... No channel would have such a high priority new show airing like this.
> 
> Please double check. *


 *The Radio Times* has the same timings.

Maybe you should *contact Channel 4* to let them know...


----------



## sjp

another yeah but...

the way TiVo has it prevents back to back recordings (unless you toss a coin and decide which to cut short when setting up a manual recording... my *guess* is that ep 2 will not start before ep 1 finishes but hey, it's C4/E4 so who knows).

my concern is getting tribune to get it right before broadcast time, not enough time to go via the broadcaster and then back to tribune. cut out a couple of days and get tribune to sort it out seems quickest to me.

stuart


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *edit... wow not fair. you completely edited your post as I was typing mine, now i'm really confused *


Sorry about that  I changed my response when I had checked my own Tivo to see if it was going to be recorded or not.

Don't see why you would want to Sky+ it seeing as we have already estsblished that it _will_ be got by Tivo, plus you can just delete the unwanted eps from the SP


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Sorry about that  I changed my response when I had checked my own Tivo to see if it was going to be recorded or not.
> 
> Don't see why you would want to Sky+ it seeing as we have already estsblished that it will be got by Tivo, plus you can just delete the unwanted eps from the SP  *


quoting you this time 

i tried an FRO SP this morning and there were stacks (not exactly a numerical counter admittedly) of unwanted airings picked up, not just the usual "few" you get with the likes of stargate etc. i'll probably end up backing up the Sky+ recording (recording the first showing of the week) with a low priority repeat showing on the tivo just in case - once the data is sorted. the current data isn't that confusing, i'm just lazy


----------



## cwaring

All the extra eps are because LivingTV are having another "Charmed" weekend in January


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: LivingTV (and LivingTV Plus One)

Channel Number: 112 (and 113)

Programme Name: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation and CSI: Miami

Time/Date of airing: 23:00 to 23:55, 29th December 2004 (and 00:00 to 00:55, 30th December 2004)

Problem encountered:

TiVo thinks it's "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation", episode "Caged". It's actually "CSI: Miami", episode "Golden Parachute".


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: UKTV Style

Channel Number: 142

Programme Name: 5 Steps To A New You

Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 1/1 9:55am

Problem Encountered: Series not listed, unable to set SP.









*SPECIAL INTEREST: 5 Steps to a New You
Channel: UKTV Style 
Date: Saturday 1st January 2005
Time: 09:55 to 10:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 5 minutes.
Short programme with tips on food, relationships, careers, style, and finance.
(2004)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide *


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: UKTV Style
> Channel Number: 142
> Programme Name: 5 Steps To A New You
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 1/1 9:55am
> Problem Encountered: Series not listed, unable to set SP.*


*Blame this one on UKTV - the official schedules lists:
09.00 Changing Rooms - (Blackpool) 
10.00 Passport to the Sun

I can confirm that '5 Steps...' is on and will hopefully appear on Sunday/Monday.

Update: I have now found two different versions of the official schedule (both direct from UKTV) - one with it listed and one without.

It is a filler - which is why there may be two versions - often fillers are not listed*


----------



## Toothy

It's listed on their website listings...just select Sat 1/1 on the drop-down menu.

http://www.uktvstyle.co.uk/index.cfm/uktvstyle/tv.index/sid/257.shtml

Also, a 30 min compilation show is scheduled for Sat 8/1, (which will probably be more 'watchable' than a 5 min short. 

SPECIAL INTEREST: 5 Steps to a New You
Channel: UKTV Style 
Date: Saturday 8th January 2005
Time: 09:00 to 09:30 (starting in 7 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Tips on food, relationships, careers, style, and finance. Each episode begins in Piccadilly Circus with interviews on the street, before the introduction of an expert set to transform participants or test a product.
(Premiere, Subtitles, 2004)


----------



## OzSat

Update: I have now found two different versions of the official schedule (both direct from UKTV) - one with it listed and one without.

It is a filler - which is why there may be two versions - often fillers are not listed


----------



## mini__me

SL4

Sky Digital

BBC Radio 4

854

The Archers

Daily at 19:00 _repeated_ following day at 14:00

TiVo is recording both programs aired each day and there is no longer any guide data for this program (presumably why?)

Very annoying as each week I have to manually delete the 14:00 showings.


----------



## xxxx

Sky Digital

BBC Radio 3 schedules seem to have disappeared completely.


----------



## JohnYoung

Postcode: TN2

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC Radio 3

Channel Number: 853

Programme Name: All

No listings at all from 01 Jan 05 onwards

---------------------------

Channel Name: BBC Radio 7

Channel Number: 881

Programme Name: All

No listings at all from 08 Jan 05 onwards


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview

No BBCR3 listings here, either. It seems likely that it's a Tribune problem rather than a BBC one, as the only other BBCR channel without data is their Asian Network but I'm unsure if that's normal.


----------



## zerolight

Postcode: G11

Service Provider: NTL Digital

Channel Name: Living TV

Programme Name: Charmed Season 7

8/1 - half a dozen episodes of Charmed (not first run) being scheduled for recording for a Season 7 first run only selection.


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: S2
Service Provider: Telewest
Channel Name: 501 Prem Plus
Programme Name: Bolton Wanderers vs Arsenal
Date: Sat 15/1
Time: 2.45pm - 5.45pm

The timing on this is wrong. It isn't a 3pm kick-off (which never get televised on Saturdays) but in fact is a 5.15pm kick-off, suggesting a programme from 5pm - 7.45pm. 
See Prem Plus schedule here:
http://skysports.planetfootbal.com/list.asp?hlid=217663

And Arsenal fixture list here, referring to Prem Plus:
http://www.arsenal.com/article.asp?article=213009&navlid=Navigation+-+Match+Day


----------



## cwaring

I have already put this in the correct thread, but thought that it was such a big thing (and as I have have been told that 'not everyone reads the Errors thread') that I should also put it in it's own seperate thread 

For those who don't know, in light of recent events (and for obvious reasons!) Sky One will not be showing either "Category 6: Day Of Destruction" scheduled for 2100 or "Totally Out Of Control: Nature" tonight.

My last 'daily call' was 0015 this morning and the updated programme list has not appeared. FYI, here it is:

2100 Braveheart
0020 Limo Fever
0120 Law & Order
0220 101 Things Removed From The Human Body
0315 Little Monsters

(Schedule info from DigiGuide)

I would have posted this earlier, but assumed (as I have known for at least a week!) Tivo would catch up


----------



## Mike B

Postcode: RG6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: ABC1
Channel Number: 15
Programme Name: Sports Night
Time of Airing: Weekdays 11:25 / 17:35
Problem Encountered: No longer showing, so incorrect programmes listed

'Sports Night' has finished its run, so as of Mon 3rd Jan, ABC1 is showing 'Mad About You' at 17:35. However, TiVo still thinks 'Sports Night' is on (and at 11:25). In fact, at 11:25, 'Daddio' is now showing and as 'Mad About You' is on at 12:40, 'The Geena Davis Show' is now showing 11:00-11:25, replacing 'Nurses'. 

The radiotimes website seems to have it correct - schedule should now be:

06:00 Unhappily Ever After
06:30 Nurses
06:55 The Sinbad Show
07:20 Daddio
07:45 8 Simple Rules
08:10 Home Improvement
08:35 Ellen
09:00 Empty Nest
09:25 General Hospital
10:10 Nurses
10:35 Unhappily Ever After
11:00 The Geena Davis Show
11:25 Daddio
11:50 Home Improvement
12:15 8 Simple Rules
12:40 Mad about You
13:05 General Hospital
13:50 Ellen
14:15 Once and Again
15:05 Moonlighting
15:55 The Geena Davis Show
16:20 Home Improvement
16:45 8 Simple Rules
17:10 Ellen
17:35 Mad about You

(I'd normally get this info from Digiguide, but that seems to think ABC1 is showing nothing until 1st Feb)


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: UKTV Style
> 
> Channel Number: 142
> 
> Programme Name: 5 Steps To A New You
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: Sat 1/1 9:55am
> 
> Problem Encountered: Series not listed, unable to set SP.*


Still not listed properly.

The 5 min showing is still not listed and Tribune has the compliation show as *Five Steps To A New You Compliation*......which is wrong on two counts.

Compliation should be in the episode desciption...not the title, and it should be 5 not five in the title also.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel Number: 115

Programme Name: Body Hits

Time/Date Of Airing: Wed 5/1 7:30pm

Problem Encountered: Wrong category

Listed under *Chat Show/Variety*, it should be *Documentary/Medical*

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1 Scotland

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Reporting Scotland

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays 6:30pm

Problem Encountered: Wrong programme title

Still not fixed after nearly a year!!   

The 1:30pm & 10:30pm showings *are* called *Regional News And Weather*.....but the 6:30pm showing is called *Reporting Scotland*.

Setting a SP for this means I constantly have to delete ten other showings from TDL every week.   

*NEWS: Reporting Scotland; Weather
Channel: BBC 1 Scotland 101
Date: Wednesday 5th January 2005
Time: 18:30 to 19:00 (starting in 2 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Regional news bulletin.
(Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide *


----------



## dmd

- Postcode
PE28
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
DVB
- Channel Name
BBC3
- Channel Number
7
- Programme Name
Little Britain
- Time/Date of airing
9/1 11:00 PM
11/1 2:25 AM
11/1 11:00 PM
12/1 2:25 AM
14/1 11:00 PM
15/1 2:25 AM
- Problem encountered
The problem is that all these showing have a description of "Episode 2 of first series etc.", yet all of them are in my ToDo list. I don't want to see the same episode 6 times.


----------



## dmd

- Postcode
PE28
- Service Provider (aerial, Sky Digital, etc.)
DVB
- Channel Name
BBC3
- Channel Number
7
- Programme Name
Monkey Dust
- Time/Date of airing
4/1 9:30 PM
5/1 1:25 AM
8/1 11:45 PM
11/1 9:30 PM
- Problem encountered
The problem is that all these showing have the same programme description, yet all of them are in my ToDo list. I don't want to see the same episode 4 times - or if they are different episodes I would like to know that.


----------



## xxxx

All the BBC Radio 3 and Radio 7 listings still seem to be missing on Sky Digital. <sigh>


----------



## sjp

and Radio 4 craps out this weekend (unless they've *just* arrived)


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by Mike B _
> *Postcode: RG6 Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: ABC1 Channel Number: 15
> Programme Name: Sports Night Time of Airing: Weekdays 11:25 / 17:35
> Problem Encountered: No longer showing, so incorrect programmes listed
> The radiotimes website seems to have it correct - schedule should now be:
> 06:00 Unhappily Ever After06:30 Nurses
> 06:55 The Sinbad Show07:20 Daddio
> 07:45 8 Simple Rules08:10 Home Improvement
> 08:35 Ellen09:00 Empty Nest
> 09:25 General Hospital10:10 Nurses
> 10:35 Unhappily Ever After11:00 The Geena Davis Show
> 11:25 Daddio11:50 Home Improvement
> 12:15 8 Simple Rules12:40 Mad about You
> 13:05 General Hospital13:50 Ellen
> 14:15 Once and Again15:05 Moonlighting
> 15:55 The Geena Davis Show16:20 Home Improvement
> 16:45 8 Simple Rules17:10 Ellen17:35 Mad about You
> *


I agree with Mike B the ABC1 schedule has changed. I have had to add several manual recordings so if the guide data for ABC1 can be fixed that would be great. TIA.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *I agree with Mike B the ABC1 schedule has changed. I have had to add several manual recordings so if the guide data for ABC1 can be fixed that would be great. TIA. *


 understand that these should be available from Wednesday's download.


----------



## leemcg

Postcode: E11
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: C4,E4,E4+1
Channel Number: 104,163,164 
Programme Name: Shameless
4th Jan 2005
Problem Encountered: New series starts tonight and all programs seem to have wrong start times and wrong lengths.

Tonights episode on C4 should have OAD of today, and should start at 10pm, not 11pm.

Tonights episode on E4 should start at 11pm (4th Jan), not 00:45 (5th Jan), and should last for 1.05, not 20minutes. 

Tonights episode on E4+1 should be as above plus one hour.

The timings look equally wrong for next week's episodes.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by leemcg _
> *Postcode: E11
> Service Provider: Sky
> Channel Name: C4,E4,E4+1
> Channel Number: 104,163,164
> Programme Name: Shameless
> 4th Jan 2005
> Problem Encountered: New series starts tonight and all programs seem to have wrong start times and wrong lengths.
> 
> Tonights episode on C4 should have OAD of today, and should start at 10pm, not 11pm.
> 
> Tonights episode on E4 should start at 11pm (4th Jan), not 00:45 (5th Jan), and should last for 1.05, not 20minutes.
> 
> Tonights episode on E4+1 should be as above plus one hour.
> 
> The timings look equally wrong for next week's episodes. *


All start times seem correct on my Tivo for both this week and next.

Admittedly the durations on E4 & E4+1 are incorrect at 20 mins tonight but OK for next week.

Sounds like you are using Tivoweb that hasn't been restarted since the changes to GMT 

Neil


----------



## ericd121

I currently have Season Passes for 
*Miss Marple - The 4:50 From Paddington* 
*Agatha Christie's Miss Marple - Murder at the Vicarage* 
*Agatha Christie's Marple - A Murder Is Announced *&* A Body In The Library *

*"It's a mystery"* as Miss Marple, or indeed, Toyah might say.

Actually, since only *four* stories have been broadcast, it's good going.

The correct series title is *Agatha Christie's Marple*


----------



## kitschcamp

C4
4th Jan
20:30 - 21:00
How Clean Is Your House

This has been issued as a brand new series so old season passes no longer work. I only saw it was on by accident.


----------



## dallardice

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *How Clean Is Your House
> This has been issued as a brand new series*


Was originally billed as "Kim & Aggie Clean America", which probably explains why.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC Radio 1 (BBCR1) 
Channel Number: 70
Programme Name: Chris Moyles
Days: Mon-Fri
Timr:0700-10000

Prior to the Xmas break this programme was known on TiVo as "the Chris moyles show". They are the same programme but the Jan 2005 version has now been given a different series ID. Can it be reassigned the same series ID as the original series?


----------



## xxxx

5 days on and the Sky Digital schedules for BBC Radios 3, 4 and 7 are still missing.

Are they going to reappear?

Is there any indication as to why they vanished in the first place?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by xxxx _
> *5 days on and the Sky Digital schedules for BBC Radios 3, 4 and 7 are still missing.
> 
> Are they going to reappear?
> 
> Is there any indication as to why they vanished in the first place? *


 Can you provide any examples - as I checked this on Wednesday morning and have listings for both this week and next week?


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview

BBCR3 Schedule arrived here at "12:57 a.m." this morning, having been absent for many days previously.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3 
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2004
Days: Thur (6th) 1930, Thur 22:50, Fri (7th) 1930, Fri 2130, 
Time:1930
Episode Description	Introduced by various personalities throughout the performance. Live from the Royal Albert Hall.

* PS It's not live - Proms 2004 was back in July/Aug *

Digiguide programme description :-
Ruthie Henshall (singer), David Childs (euphonium), BBC NOW/G Llewellyn. Talbot: Sneaker Wave. Weill: Prelude and Songs. Hoddinott: Euphonium Concerto. Shostakovich: Symphony No 9.
(Repeat)

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3 
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2004
Days: Thur 6th 22:50
Time: 2250 
Episode Description	Introduced by various personalities throughout the performance. Live from the Royal Albert Hall.

Digiguide programme description :-
Recorded on July 19. Roderick Williams (baritone), Martin Allen (percussion), BBC Singers, Endymion/Stephen Cleobury. Dallapiccola, Ockeghem, Birtwistle.
(Repeat)

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3 
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2004
Days: Fri (7th) 1930, Fri 2130, 
Time:1930
Episode Description	Introduced by various personalities throughout the performance. Live from the Royal Albert Hall.

Digiguide programme description :-
Michael Collins (clarinet), BBC SO/Slatkin. Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas (excerpts). Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto. Mussorgsky, orch. various: Pictures at an Exhibition.
(Repeat)

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky 
Channel Name: BBC Radio 3 
Channel Number: 853
Programme Name: BBC Proms 2004
Days: Fri (7th) 2130 
Time:2130
Episode Description	Introduced by various personalities throughout the performance. Live from the Royal Albert Hall.

Digiguide programme description :-
The internationally renowned Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra from New York, fronted by trumpet virtuoso Wynton Marsalis, celebrates the Golden Age of Swing.
(Repeat)

And by the time you get to Sunday & Monday of next week the programme title has changed and there is no description at all!

Sunday 9th @ 18:30 'The BBC Proms'
Monday 10th @ 19:30 'The BBC Proms'
Tuesday 11th @ 19:30 'The BBC Proms'

Neil


----------



## pmk

Celebrity Big Brother Little Brother is abbreviated to CBBLB (first showing 23:05 tonight) in the guide data. This means a wish list for "big brother" so it picks up all Big Brother related programmes will not work. Not a direct data problem as channel4.co.uk says CBBLB but my paper TV Guide spells it out in full. HTH.


----------



## xxxx

_Can you provide any examples - as I checked this on Wednesday morning and have listings for both this week and next week?_

The listings for this/next week have indeed appeared on my Tivo since I posted. There seems to be nothing beyond the end of next week though, and usually the radio listings are available much more in advance than the TV listings. Never mind. At least the current ones are back.


----------



## GarySargent

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Celebrity Big Brother Little Brother is abbreviated to CBBLB (first showing 23:05 tonight) in the guide data. This means a wish list for "big brother" so it picks up all Big Brother related programmes will not work. Not a direct data problem as channel4.co.uk says CBBLB but my paper TV Guide spells it out in full. HTH. *


Also last years season pass for "Celebrity Big Brother" on Channel 4 is picking up all episodes except the first one, which is incorrectly given a separate series id, and has been named "Celebrity Big Brother Live Launch Show" (9pm tonight). This means people relying on their old season pass will miss the first episode.

Too late to do anything about it now I know but this is a good example where local UK knowledge applied to the guide data would be useful.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by xxxx _
> *Can you provide any examples - as I checked this on Wednesday morning and have listings for both this week and next week?
> 
> The listings for this/next week have indeed appeared on my Tivo since I posted. There seems to be nothing beyond the end of next week though, and usually the radio listings are available much more in advance than the TV listings. Never mind. At least the current ones are back.  *


 BBC Radio listings are released on the same day for the same period as BBC TV.

TiVo carries generic listings beyond the normal availability.


----------



## boyced

Postcode: NN10
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: Living
Channel Number: 
Programme Name: Charmed - new series (series 7)
Days: Thur
Timr:20.00 - 21.00

season pass is picking up all episodes and not the new series ones.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by boyced _
> *season pass is picking up all episodes and not the new series ones. *


You _have_ got it set to "First Run Only" haven't you?  Just a thought


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *BBC Radio listings are released on the same day for the same period as BBC TV.
> 
> TiVo carries generic listings beyond the normal availability. *


Yes but I would expect Radio 3 Proms on THIS Sunday not to be generic at this stage!

Neil


----------



## xxxx

_BBC Radio listings are released on the same day for the same period as BBC TV.
TiVo carries generic listings beyond the normal availability._

It's certainly very hard to debate as to whether listings for three weeks in the future are accurate or not, especially as by the time that far future becomes the present I at least have completely forgotten what I was talking about anyway.

But I do know that previously my Tivo had the BBC Radio 4 and 7 channel listings for several weeks ahead, complete with programme names. Now they just give "BBC x" channel slots beyond the end of next week.

However, as I said, at least the current listings are back.


----------



## terryeden

Postcode: RG14

Service Provider: Freeview

Channel Name: BBC1, BBC2, BBC3, BBC4, BBCR2, BBCR4, BBCR7, ITV1, ITV2, C4... and probably a few more!

Programme Name: All

No listings after 14 January 2005.

Daily call (over ethernet) is showing as succeeded - listings are up to 24th January for some channels but, naturally, not the ones I watch!


----------



## cwaring

This is perfectly normal 

These channels only ever get a MAXIMUM of two weeks-worth of data. This weekend should see the arrival of data for w/c 15th.


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by xxxx _*
> However, as I said, at least the current listings are back.  *


albeit with a Radio 4 flagship programme, Desert Island Discs, with no details whatsoever again... there seemed to be an improvement early December but things seem to be back to normal i.e. crap


----------



## OzSat

To to confirm - it is normal for all BBC and ITV channels to only have listings up to the end of next week's Friday - whetever this day is today.

Over the Christmas Holidays the schedules were released early and so things went on an extra week or two for a while - but now its back to "only to the end of next week's Friday.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *Also last years season pass for "Celebrity Big Brother" on Channel 4 is picking up all episodes except the first one, which is incorrectly given a separate series id, and has been named "Celebrity Big Brother Live Launch Show" (9pm tonight). This means people relying on their old season pass will miss the first episode.
> 
> Too late to do anything about it now I know but this is a good example where local UK knowledge applied to the guide data would be useful. *


 And if you want to know why you're missing *Thursday 13th's 9.00pm showing* of *Celebrity Big Brother*, it's because TiVo thinks it's entitled *Celebrity Big Brother Live Launch Show*.

Sort of a one week anniversary type thing...


----------



## sjp

Postcode: SM3
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sky One & Sky One Mix
Channel Number: 106 & 107
Programme Name: Farscape: The Peacemaker Wars
Days: First showing Sunday 16th
Time: 21:00

This data seems to be a touch flakey... the first showing is Sunday at 21:00 with a repeat showing the following Tuesday at 22:00 - currently tivo is recording both showings... the main problem seems to be with the Sky One Mix showings which are Thursday and repeated on Saturday (iirc)

Currently the Sky One and Sky One Mix data for the first episode, shown during the week 16th-22nd, do not match - the SOM data seems to be for another episode altogether.

As of the most recent download the following week looks to be getting better but anybody relying on the SOM showings will have 28 day problems with the first, incorrectly named, episode should that actual episode be one of the first 4 eps (i.e. due to be shown within the 28 day rule period).


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *BBC Radio listings are released on the same day for the same period as BBC TV.
> 
> TiVo carries generic listings beyond the normal availability. *


i suppose they could still arrive over the weekend but if the above "released on the same day" equates to downloaded the same day then it didn't happen... Radio 3 and 4 data runs out next Friday whereas the TV data goes the full distance up to the following Fri night / wee small hours Sat morning.


----------



## OzSat

Before anybody says - the schedules for ITV1 for w/b 17th Jan - are for Granada (whichever region you are in).

This has happened before and is normally corrected in the next day's download.

Also, BBC2 for the same week only runs for 3-4 days.

There is no need to report these problems.



btw: Eurosport 2 listings are now available (see Eurosportnews).


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Challenge TV
*Channel Number*: 121
*Programme Name*: Classic Who Wants to be a Millionaire
*Time/Date of airing*: 8-Jan-05 1300-1400

*Problem encountered*:
Incorrect listing. Actual slot is filled with 2xCatchphrase (Sky Guide and ChallengeTV Web site are correct, Digiguide not checked)


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Discovery Channel
*Channel Number*: 551
*Programme Name*: No listing ("To Be Announced")
*Time/Date of airing*: 9-Jan-05 0300-0400

*Problem encountered*:
No listing. Actual listing is "Scene of the Crime" (DigiGuide & Sky Guide correct). Similarly one hour later for Discovery+1


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Biography
*Channel Number*: 229
*Programme Name*: No Listing ("To Be Announced")
*Time/Date of airing*: 10th Jan 2005 2100-2200

*Problem encountered*:
No listing. Actual slot is filled with "Death Row Diaries" (DigiGuide & Sky Guide are correct)

NB same is true for the programme's repeats on 11th at 1200


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Biography
*Channel Number*: 229
*Programme Name*: No Listing ("To Be Announced")
*Time/Date of airing*: 10th Jan 2005 1700-1800

*Problem encountered*:
No listing. Actual slot is filled with "Bernie Mac" (DigiGuide & Sky Guide are correct)


----------



## Adder

Platform: BSkyB

Channel: 413 MOTORS

No listings for at least a week..


----------



## boyced

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *You have got it set to "First Run Only" haven't you?  Just a thought  *


tried that,  but still picks up loads


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *Before anybody says - the schedules for ITV1 for w/b 17th Jan - are for Granada (whichever region you are in).
> 
> This has happened before and is normally corrected in the next day's download.
> 
> Also, BBC2 for the same week only runs for 3-4 days. *


 This was corrected in today's download.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV3

Channel Number: 119

Programme Name: Life Begins

Time/Date Of Airing: 13/1 10:00pm

Problem Encountered: No Information Available

*No Information Available* means a Wishlist for Caroline Quentin, will not pick up this series.

*ENTERTAINMENT: Life Begins
Channel: ITV3 119
Date: Thursday 13th January 2005
Time: 22:00 to 23:00 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
Drama series from the writer of Cold Feet, in which a middle-aged woman's husband walks out on her and their two children, leaving her back at square one and trying to rediscover herself in a man's world. Feeling desperate after she is abandoned, Maggie does her best to keep life on an even keel for her children and find a job.
Starring: Caroline Quentin, Alexander Armstrong, Anne Reid, Frank Finlay, Claire Skinner, Stuart McQuarrie
(Widescreen, Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR4FM

Channel Number: 854

Programme Name: Thinking Allowed

Time/Date Of Airing: 12/1 4:00pm

Problem Encountered: Wrong episode data

Listed as *Human Behaviour*, BBC website and DigiGuide list it correctly.

*SPECIAL INTEREST: Thinking Allowed
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Wednesday 12th January 2005
Time: 16:00 to 16:30 (starting in 3 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Laurie Taylor goes underground into the illegal world of night-time car racing in Helsinki.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*


----------



## 10203

Platform: Sky
Programme: Weekday BBC One 1pm News
Problem: The 1pm News used to be in series SH474889. Now it's lumped in with the BBC News 24 series. Programme description now reads "BBC News 24 brings you the day's top stories." !

Please can it be moved back to it's own series. Thanks.


----------



## browellm

*Postcode*: NG13
*Service Provider*: Freeview
*Channel Name*: Channel 4
*Programme Name*:ER
*Time/Date of airing*: 10th & 17th Jan 2005 2200-2305

*Problem encountered*:
If you have a season pass set with "First Run Only" (like me), the SP will ignore these new-to-terrestrial episodes. Sorry about the late heads-up.


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: five

Channel Number: 105

Programme Name: Superships

Time/Date Of Airing: 17/1 & 24/1 7:15pm

Problem Encountered: Changed programme title

A SP for *Super Ships*, (broadcast 10/1), will not pick up the remaining two programmes, as someone at Tribune has changed the title to * Supership*. 










The correct programme title is *Superships*......no space and with an 's' at the end.

*DOCUMENTARY: Superships
Channel: five 105
Date: Monday 17th January 2005
Time: 19:15 to 20:00 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 45 minutes.
Ocean Workhorses (Part 2 of 3). 
Three-part series presented by Tiff Needell, revealing the sophisticated science and engineering behind some of the greatest superships. In this second programme, Tiff Needell takes a look at three highly specialised ships which perform their everyday essential tasks in the most dangerous working environment in the world: the Eirik Raude; the Atlantic Guardian; and the Vasco de Gama.
(Subtitles, Stereo)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*


----------



## sjp

it looks as though the airing pattern for the new season of Charmed on Living (Sky Digital 112) is now fixed in stone (well at least in pliable concrete) and clearly shown with the DigiGuide "show this season" right click feature...

1st airing Thursday at 8pm

2nd airing Saturday at 9pm

3rd and final airing Sunday at noon

plus 1 hour for, funnily enough, Living +1 (Sky Digital 113)

Tivo is showing the Sunday noon airings but has only generic data... As mentioned above, DigiGuide has this data so it's out there somewhere. Due to clashes on Thursdays and Saturdays this airing stands a good chance of being the one that quite a few folks will have to rely on.

tia


----------



## aerialplug

Next Wednesday's schedule for BBC One has two completely different schedules, depending on the FA third-round results. 

I know nothing of football - does anyone know if this is going to be an issue, or will Tribune get enough of a warning to know what's up?


----------



## bradleyem

in all truthfullness - probably not. you only get one chance against the big boys. It'd be some result if it went beyond the 90 mins.

[edit] sorry, hadn't seen the RT, so I assumed you were on about extra time/no extra time.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by bradleyem _
> *in all truthfullness - probably not. you only get one chance against the big boys. It'd be some result if it went beyond the 90 mins. *


I'm not sure what you mean...

BBC1 next wednesday has two almost completely different schedules listed in paralell- one if there's a football replay match on that night and a completely different one if there's no football at all. Yes, it does say that time may drift if it goes over the 90 minutes. The message on Radio Times says "Depending on the FA Cup third round results, one of the following evening patterns will apply."

What I'm asking is do we know already which of the two alternative schedules will be followed - or will we know early enough if it depends on a match that's on this weekend?

TiVo's opted for the football match schedule.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Next Wednesday's schedule for BBC One has two completely different schedules, depending on the FA third-round results.
> 
> I know nothing of football - does anyone know if this is going to be an issue, or will Tribune get enough of a warning to know what's up? *


 It is the football match version - actually: Exeter v Man Utd.

I beleive this is the version TiVo already has.


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *It is the football match version - actually: Exeter v Man Utd.
> *


Where are you getting this info from?? Because it certainly isn't TiVo.

A Wishlist for Manchester United won't record that game as it isn't listed in the guide data.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Where are you getting this info from?? Because it certainly isn't TiVo.
> 
> A Wishlist for Manchester United won't record that game as it isn't listed in the guide data.
> 
> *


 The match is confirmed by BBC - teams to be added on TiVo.


----------



## pmk

If anyone used to record "Danger On The Beach" it may have changed its name to "Seaside Rescue" it is on BBC1 tonight at 19:00, my paper based TV guide lists as "Danger On The Beach" (return of the fly on the wall series) but both TiVo and BBC Web Site lists as Seaside Rescue. HTH.


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview Ch1
BBC1SE
Today 7:00 p.m.
"Seaside Rescue" (per TiVo) or "Danger on the Beach" (per RT)

Failed to record from a keyword wishlist for "Boscastle" because the EPG description is really that for next week, involving Torbay.
Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *SG17
> Freeview Ch1
> BBC1SE
> Today 7:00 p.m.
> "Seaside Rescue" (per TiVo) or "Danger on the Beach" (per RT)
> 
> Failed to record from a keyword wishlist for "Boscastle" because the EPG description is really that for next week, involving Torbay.
> Grrrrrrrr! *


Just watched this and to confirm it looks like TiVo was correct and paper based guides were wrong. The programme is called "Seaside Rescue".

[For reference this episode was NOT related to Boscastle (I think the TiVo description was correct) and in the next week bit at the end of the episode there was no mention of Boscastle either]

HTH


----------



## AENG

Thanks, pmk. Glad to know the EPG was apparently correct and RT (uncharacteristically) wrong.


----------



## steveroe

RT has next week's episode as "Seaside Rescue"


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by AENG _
> *SG17
> Freeview Ch1
> BBC1SE
> Today 7:00 p.m.
> "Seaside Rescue" (per TiVo) or "Danger on the Beach" (per RT)
> 
> Failed to record from a keyword wishlist for "Boscastle" because the EPG description is really that for next week, involving Torbay.
> Grrrrrrrr! *


 This is what happened:

The BBC changed the series title from 'Danger on the Beach' to 'Seaside Rescue'.

The episode on 12th Jan should have been about about a car going over a cliff in Torbay. I don't know what was screened - but that is what the BBC list (and TiVo) had.

The episode on 19th Jan should be about a diver in distress - listed by BBC and TiVo.

The episode on 26th Jan should be about a boy over a cliff.

No BBC listings I have mention Boscastle.

I think Tribune have switched the episode to dates rather than places - as Torbay features in programmes 1 and 2.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *Channel 4* 
Channel Number *4 * 
Programme Name *30 Minutes * 
Date *Sat 15th Jan 2005* 
Problem *Incorrect Duration*

TiVo has *6:00pm - 7:00pm* 
Yes, TiVo thinks *30 Minutes* is an hour long...
Radio Times has *6:00pm - 6:30pm*


----------



## Zaichik

Postcode: SO16
Provider: Sky Digital
Channel: UKTV Gold and Gold +1
Programme: Neighbours

TiVo has removed all future editions of the show from my To Do list. It must have happened overnight last night because they were all still there when I went to bed, but todays episodes were missed. The Recording History says that the recordings have been cancelled because the programmes are no longer in the schedule. However they are still in the schedule in the TiVo programme guide.

I had to set a new season pass to restore my programmed recordings. Obviously (and very annoyingly), the ID for the show has been changed without warning. Bad Tribune!


----------



## Toothy

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBCR2

Channel Number: 852

Programme Name: Stuart Maconie's Critical List

Time/Date Of Airing: 15/1 8:30pm

Problem Encountered: Wrong episode details

Too late to do anything about it now....but tonights featured album is *Lexicon Of Love by ABC* not *Breakfast In America by Supertramp*, as listed by Tribune.

*SERIES: Stuart Maconie's Critical List
Channel: BBC Radio Two 852
Date: Saturday 15th January 2005
Time: 20:30 to 21:30 (starting this evening)
Duration: 1 hour.
Series in which Stuart Maconie suggests albums that should be in the collection of every popular music aficionado. This edition spotlights ABC's album The Lexicon of Love.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*

Channel Name: BBCR5L

Channel Number: 855

Programme Name: Sport On Five

Time/Date Of Airing: 15/1 12pm

Problem Encountered: No Information Available

Again too late to fix....but a Wishlist for *Manchester United* won't record todays live commentary at Anfield.

*SPORT: Sport on Five
Channel: BBC Radio Five Live 855
Date: Saturday 15th January 2005
Time: 12:00 to 19:00 (starting in 2 hours and 42 minutes)
Duration: 7 hours.
Football: 12.30 Liverpool v Manchester United *

Channel Name: BBC1SCO

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Reporting Scotland

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays 6:30pm

Problem Encountered: Broken SP

After months of complaints about this programme being listed incorrectly.....it finally was fixed......for about a week!! 

Someone at Tribune has changed the programme title back to *Regional News and Weather*, therefore breaking the SP. 

Channel Name: BBC3

Channel Number: 115

Programme Name: Body Hits

Time/Date Of Airing: 17/1 7:30pm

Problem Encountered: Not Listed

This programme is not listed......*Spy* is listed for that timeslot.

*DOCUMENTARY: Body Hits
Channel: BBC 3 115
Date: Monday 17th January 2005
Time: 19:30 to 20:00 (starting in 2 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Summer Shocks. 
Dr John Marsden presents a series examining the effects of various substances on the body. This episode takes a look at the science behind side-effects of holidays, from jet lag and mosquito bites to diarrhoea and melanoma.
(Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*


----------



## Toothy

Channel Name: BBC4

Channel Number: 116

Programme Name: Car Crazy

Time/Date Of Airing: 20/1 2:00am

Problem Encountered: Programme title not listed properly

I'm not sure if the programme name is Timeshift and the episode is Car Crazy but Tribune list it differently from the BBC website and Digiguide.

*MAGAZINE PROGRAMME: Car Crazy
Channel: BBC 4 116
Date: Thursday 20th January 2005
Time: 02:00 to 02:40 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 40 minutes.
Documentary tracing the history of the British love of the motor car, from the early days of mass production to today's post-modern Minis.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide*

BBC Website

*Car Crazy: Timeshift
The story of the British love of the motor car from the earliest days of mass production in the 1920s to today's MPVs and post-modern Minis.

Through a succession of classic models from the Austin 7 and Morris Minor to the Ford Cortina, we trace how our relationship with cars has developed to such an extent that despite any number of environmental threats, congestion charges and tolls, it seems it will never be jeopardised.*


----------



## Toothy

> _Originally posted by Toothy _
> *Postcode: DG1
> 
> Service Provider: Sky Digital
> 
> Channel Name: ITV3
> 
> Channel Number: 119
> 
> Programme Name: Life Begins
> 
> Time/Date Of Airing: 13/1 10:00pm
> 
> Problem Encountered: No Information Available
> 
> No Information Available means a Wishlist for Caroline Quentin, will not pick up this series.
> *


Not fixed....neither is this 

Channel Name : five

Channel number : 105

Programme Name: Superships

Time/Date Of Airing: 17/1 & 24/1 7:15pm

Problem Encountered: Changed programme title

A SP for *Super Ships*, (broadcast 10/1), will not pick up the remaining two programmes, as someone at Tribune has changed the title to * Supership*.

Overall.........a dismal performance this week.


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3 7
Aerial and Freeview
BBC2 (2)
Broken Arrow
Sunday 16 January 2005, 12.00 to 13.30

This is the 1950 film with James Stewart and Jeff Chandler. The TiVo description reflects that, but the year and cast data show the information for the 1996 film of the same name with John Travolta and Christian Slater.


----------



## pmk

TiVo is not listing "Serious Arctic" at all.

This is a new series which started on CBBC (Freeview Channel 30) this afternoon.

[from www.bbc.co.uk]

Serious Arctic
CBBC Sat 15 Jan, 14:00

Serious Arctic
CBBC Sun 16 Jan, 14:00

(i.e. Sat and Sun at 14:00 until end of series, possibly 8 episodes)

At least my paper based guide got it wrong also, it is still very annoying as TiVo should be able to sort out changes to the schedules.

Last call data was early this morning so that isn't the problem. I think it will start showing on BBC1 soon also.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *
> Last call data was early this [Saturday] morning so that isn't the problem. *


It is. The changeover point seems to be between 7am and 8am. I had a call at half five yesterday morning and the data was very incomplete. I forced one at 8am and all the rest of the listings arrived.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *It is. The changeover point seems to be between 7am and 8am. I had a call at half five yesterday morning and the data was very incomplete. I forced one at 8am and all the rest of the listings arrived. *


It is not download problem as I still have the same problem after a manual update and the standard automatic overnight update. It is indexing fine also. It is just basically the guide data is wrong. TIA.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *It is just basically the guide data is wrong. TIA. *


If kitschcamp's data is correct, how can yours be wrong? We all get the same data downloads.


----------



## sjp

The Sky One / Sky Travel start of the new season of 24 on Jan 30th seems to be a little confused.

Sky Digital
ch. 139
Sunday Jan 30th
Sky Travel 9pm - a 1 hour slot with the data covering the initial 2 hours (7am - 8am and 8am - 9am) and at 10pm the 3rd hour (10am - 11am)

maybe they're showing it 30% faster on Sky Travel to allow them to squeeze 3 hours into 2 

The Sky One data looks to be OK - fwiw, please note that Sky Travel is also on Freeview.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *If kitschcamp's data is correct, how can yours be wrong? We all get the same data downloads. *


Okay, I have checked my download, QC and Indexing date and they are all current. If I go to pick programme to record and enter "Ser" only one programme is listed and it is not Serious Arctic so something is not correct. Checking the TV Guide on screen does not show Serious Arctic on Sat/Sun 14:00 either this week or next it is some other programme.

Can someone else apart from Carl and Stephen try the same on their TiVo to see if there is some kind of pattern?

I am trying another daily download just in case TiVo is lying on the last time it downloaded and indexed or new guide data was issued after 12noon yesterday.

TIA


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *Can someone else apart from Carl and Stephen try the same on their TiVo to see if there is some kind of pattern?*


I'm sorry. My mistake.. It was not my intention to say whether there was or was not 'a problem. I was only asking the question 

For the record, I have just added the CBBC channel to CIR and searched for the programme you mention. According to _my_ schedule info, "The Really Wild Show" (or something like that) is on at 2pm.

"Houston, we may have a problem!" 

My last call was this morning (Sunday) just before 1am.

Oh, and my question still stands


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I'm sorry. My mistake.. It was not my intention to say whether there was or was not 'a problem. I was only asking the question
> Oh, and my question still stands  *


Yes I agree everyone gets the same download so everyone should have the same data. I was just trying to get my point across that as I originally said I did not believe it was a guide data problem as I had the latest download.

I can just hope that the data gets fixed. Did not want the problem to escalate / confused this much its basically just a simple guide error from what I can tell.

Cheers.


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *If kitschcamp's data is correct, how can yours be wrong? We all get the same data downloads. *


 No - the new data seems to gradually appear over an hour or so.

Unless the download was done after 8am then it is possible that it is not complete.

During the week the download data is complete earlier - but at weekends there are the weekly schedule release channels like BBC/ITV to update as well.

The only way you know you have a complete set of data is when the download terminates instantly.

However, Serious Artic is missing!


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *If kitschcamp's data is correct, how can yours be wrong? We all get the same data downloads. *


I didn't say I had Serious Arctic. What I said was that my data was very incomplete at 5:30am's call. A forced call filled in a lot of gaps. What I was trying to suggest was that just because it's done a call this morning, doesn't mean it has all the data - there does seem to be a data splurge around 7-8am in the morning.


----------



## scoopuk

Late change to ITV2's schedule on Monday 17th

8 - 9pm Celebrity UK Radio Aid
Behind the scenes of the 12-hour fundraising marathon broadcast today on 270 commercial radio stations across the UK on behalf of victims of the Asian tsunami disaster. The event features a star-studded line-up of celebrity guest presenters, including Davina McCall, Dermot O'Leary, Chris Evans, Kate Thornton and Johnny Vaughan, who introduce acoustic sets, competitions, auctions, pledges and interviews

From www.itv.com/listings


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by scoopuk _
> *Late change to ITV2's schedule on Monday 17th
> 
> 8 - 9pm Celebrity UK Radio Aid *


 This has been showing in the TiVo listings over the weekend (at least it was there Sunday) when I saw this.


----------



## cwaring

This change has not made it into my Tivo listings yet. Last call was around 1am this morning. Curiously, it's not in DigiGuide listings either. Both are still showing "Tonight" at 8pm and Corrie at 8:30pm.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *This change has not made it into my Tivo listings yet. Last call was around 1am this morning. Curiously, it's not in DigiGuide listings either. Both are still showing "Tonight" at 8pm and Corrie at 8:30pm. *


Definitely there:



> Celebrity UK Radio Aid
> Episode Title
> Episode Description Behind the scenes of the 12-hour Radio Aid Broadcast to 270 commercial radio stations across the UK, in aid of the Tsunami Appeal.
> Episode Number
> Duration 1:00
> Original Air Date Mon 17th Jan 2005
> Genres Documentary, Fundraiser
> Type Special
> Channel 118 ITV2
> Showing Date Mon 17th Jan 20:00


----------



## cwaring

Okay. Forcing a daily call right now. We'll see what happens


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *This change has not made it into my Tivo listings yet. Last call was around 1am this morning. Curiously, it's not in DigiGuide listings either. Both are still showing "Tonight" at 8pm and Corrie at 8:30pm. *


 You are looking at ITV1 - the UK Radio Aid programme is on ITV*2*


----------



## cwaring

Ahhh  Well, there you go then 

Notes to self:
1. Read a post completely before posting.
2. Don't play HL2 all day. It's not good for your eyesight


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> [B
> 2. Don't play HL2 all day. It's not good for your eyesight  [/B]


That's a new name for it. Er, hand love 2?


----------



## cwaring

Ermm... No! That would be Half-Life 2; but I'm sure you actually knew that  Just finished it, btw.


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Sky ONE
*Channel Number*: 106
*Programme Name*: Law & Order
*Time/Date of airing*: 16th Jan 2005 1300-1500

*Problem encountered*:
This wasn't Law & Order at all ... the actual transmission was MutantX 1300-1400 and Star Trek 1400-1500. Someone clearly knew something wasn't right as the normal description was rather curt, and there was an odd original-air date.

All listing sources I've checked show it correctly (and have done since early issues) except TiVo

Please Tribune, if you really are reading this (which I'm beginning to doubt) do something about the quality of your listings ... it's not exactly rocket science


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: WF1
Service Provider: Telewest
Channel Name:LivingTV
Channel Number: 120
Programme Name: Missing
Time/Date of airing: 18th Jan 2005 2300 / Weekly, same time

This is yet another re-run of the first season of this, rather excellent programme. However, *this* time, Tivo has it listed under it's original US title, "1-800-Missing". Not a *huge* problem, granted, but an oddity nevertheless 



> _Originally posted by m_todd _
> *Please Tribune, if you really are reading this (which I'm beginning to doubt) do something about the quality of your listings ... it's not exactly rocket science *


We have had absolutel confirmation from _both_ admins that Tribune do indeed read this thread.

Once again I will (also!) state the obvious. Tribune can only use the information it is given by the broadcaster. If it is wrong, how are they to know?


----------



## sjp

The below is very much NOT fixed... As of this mornings download the Sky One times are now falling apart. This reminds me very much of the report cards I used to get at school... lots of MUST TRY HARDER statements

the Sky ONE data now has Day 4: hours 1 and 2 in a single hour slot from 9-10pm and the 3rd hour in another single hour slot from 10-11pm.

if unfixed this means that when the proper 3rd hour rolls around (the following sunday I presume) it will not get recorded due to the 28 day rule as it was thought to have been recorded "last sunday".

i have not checked the sky travel data mentioned below.



> _Originally posted by sjp _
> *The Sky One / Sky Travel start of the new season of 24 on Jan 30th seems to be a little confused.
> 
> Sky Digital
> ch. 139
> Sunday Jan 30th
> Sky Travel 9pm - a 1 hour slot with the data covering the initial 2 hours (7am - 8am and 8am - 9am) and at 10pm the 3rd hour (10am - 11am)
> 
> maybe they're showing it 30% faster on Sky Travel to allow them to squeeze 3 hours into 2
> 
> The Sky One data looks to be OK - fwiw, please note that Sky Travel is also on Freeview. *


----------



## m_todd

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> We have had absolutel confirmation from _both_ admins that Tribune do indeed read this thread.
> 
> Once again I will (also!) state the obvious. Tribune can only use the information it is given by the broadcaster. If it is wrong, how are they to know? [/B]


The admins might say that, but there's no evidence that Tribune do read the thread since the listings continue to get worse ... and most errors I see are very clearly in the Tribune domain and are not the broadcasters'


----------



## sjp

*Postcode*: SM3
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: Sky ONE (also on Sky One Mix)
*Channel Number*: 106
*Programme Name*: Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars
*Time/Date of airing*: Sunday Jan 23rd 23:00 repeated Tuesday 25th

*Problem encountered*:

Due to what looks like generic data the 2nd part of this 2 parter is not being picked up by my SP.

Not long until this is broadcast, please attempt to verify this error and fix asap, there's going to be a lot of unhappy folks around if they miss it.

edited to add...

* This may have already been fixed in this mornings download *


----------



## m_todd

*Postcode*: AL7
*Service Provider*: Sky Digital
*Channel Name*: National Geographic
*Channel Number*: 558
*Programme Name*: Protecting the President
*Time/Date of airing*: 20th Jan 2005 0000-0100

*Problem encountered*:
Actually scheduled and broadcast programme was "Frontlines of Construction" ... all listing guides I've checked (other than TiVo) had it correct.

"Protecting the President" was also scheduled for 2100 on 19th, which TiVo did have.


----------



## aerialplug

Postcode: ME6
Sky Digital, Paramount Comedy

Bill Bailey's Bewilderness concert's title is misspelled. for the show on Sunday 6th February. His name is BAILEY, not BAILY as spelled in the programme's title. I bring this up because a title/keyword wishlist won't catch it.


----------



## Mr 999

*BBC4 - Don't Watch That Watch This*
Tivo thinks they're all repeats of the same episode - no SP can be set.

Please fix before next Thursday's episodes. There's one new episode a week!


----------



## 10203

I know I'm repeating myself, but...

Platform: Sky
Programme: Weekday BBC One 1pm News
Problem: The 1pm News used to be in series SH474889. Now it's lumped in with the BBC News 24 series. Programme description now reads "BBC News 24 brings you the day's top stories."

Please can it be moved back to it's own series. Thanks.


----------



## Mike B

Platform: TopUp TV
Channel: Discovery Home & Leisure
Channel Number: 28

I'm not sure if it was a one-off or not, but today, D-H&L seemed to think that it was on until 1pm, rather than finishing at 12pm, so TiVo recorded an hour of what was supposed to be Property Ladder, but what was in fact a MHEG screen telling me that D-H&L was on between 6am and midday. Mistake on tribune's part?


----------



## OzSat

I think there is a listing problem on TopUp on Saturday - as UKGold hasn't been starting listings until 1pm.

Hopefully it will be fixed next week - also UK Gold is now in until 5am.


----------



## terryeden

Title: Look Around You
Channel:	2 BBC2
Showing Date:	Mon 31st Jan 22:00

This is incorrectly flagged as a repeat of last year's "Music". It is a new episode - not a repeat!

T


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by terryeden _
> *Title: Look Around You
> Channel:	2 BBC2
> Showing Date:	Mon 31st Jan 22:00
> 
> This is incorrectly flagged as a repeat of last year's "Music". It is a new episode - not a repeat!
> 
> T *


 http://www.radiotimes.com/ has this listed as "Music" as well.


----------



## OzSat

The episode is called 'Music' - but is new.


----------



## aerialplug

There are two separate series listings for "7 Days" on BBC Three. 

There appears to be a separate season pass entry for the first run of the programme and another one repeat showings, which is a bit strange and defeats the whole mechanism of being able to cope with programme clashes.

(The title should also be "The Comic Look at 7 Days" - but even Radio Times uses both versions so I guess "7 Days" is also correct)


----------



## tyfelin

Broadcaster: BBC
Channel: CBEEBIES
- Guide data largely or completely inaccurate from (at least) January 17th. Programmes listed are not airing; start-times fall in middle of actual programmes


----------



## GarySargent

Channel: MTVDANCE (channel 444 Sky platform).
Programme: European Dancefloor Chart

Should allow a season pass, currently doesn't.

27/1 12am
30/1 8pm
1/2 7pm
3/2 12am
6/2 8pm
8/2 7pm
etc


----------



## sanderton

Time for my annual post of this error. 

Programme name: Rugby Club

SKYSP3 Thu 3rd Feb 20:00
SKYSP1 Thu 3rd Feb 23:00
SKYSP1 Fri 4th Feb 02:30 
SKYSP2 Fri 4th Feb 07:30 
SKYSP1 Fri 4th Feb 10:30 
SKYSP1 Fri 4th Feb 15:30

This is a weekly rugby union magazine programme. All the above are the same episode. Tivo has them all listed as 0000 code generics, so all are set record from my Wishlist.

Please make this series properly episodic. The pattern is very easy, every week it's a new show, which are shown on Thursdays and Fridays.

I've asked for this many, manyy times - if someone from Tribune is reading this, can you tell me why it is still wrong three years after being originally reported? If there's a technical issue, can you tell me what it is?


----------



## cweston

Desperate Housewives - E4 and C4.

Season pass only picks one of the upcoming episodes - 2 new, 1 repeat (repeat is of one of the 2 new). No visible clashes and can select other episodes from "upcoming episodes"

Report from my desperate housewife is that this has happened before (and extolling the virtues of VHS!!!!!!)


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by cweston _
> *Desperate Housewives - E4 and C4.
> 
> Season pass only picks one of the upcoming episodes - 2 new, 1 repeat (repeat is of one of the 2 new). No visible clashes and can select other episodes from "upcoming episodes"
> 
> Report from my desperate housewife is that this has happened before (and extolling the virtues of VHS!!!!!!) *


My wishlist is picking up the upcoming episodes correctly. You do know that a season pass is channel-specific don't you? Is that the problem here?


----------



## groovyclam

As pahunt said above a season pass will only schedule recordings on that particular channel so you really need 3 separate season passes for "Desperate Housewives" - one for C4, one for E4 and one for E4+1

A better solution is to make a *title* wishlist for "Desperate Housewives" that you set to auto-record. A single wishlist will search across multiple channels.


----------



## ericd121

*Sort of a Heads-Up*

During yesterday's Man Utd v Middlesbro' match, Gary Lineker (and a captioned promo) said that the mid-week *Match of the Day * was on *BBC1* on *Tuesday*, but http://www.radiotimes.com/ (both the paper and online versions) and TiVo say it's on *Wednesday*.

Five matches, including Man Utd v Arsenal, are played on *Tuesday*, and five on *Wednesday*.

*Even Bigger Heads-Up* 
Currently scheduled at *10:35pm*, the Wednesday showing would clash with *Desperate Housewives*.

*[Edit]* I'd like to escalate this to an official *Schedule Error* 

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *BBC1* 
Channel Number *1* 
Programme Name *Match of the Day* 
Date *Tuesday 1st Feb 2005* 
Problem *Incorrect Date in Listings and TiVo Schedule*

Confirmed in Sunday's live footy, *Match of the Day * is on *BBC1* on *Tuesday* at *11:15pm*, *NOT Wednesday* at *10:35pm*.

http://www.radiotimes.com/ does not yet reflect this, but the BBC1 Channel Listing does.

Given the number of punch-ups in past fixtures, it is, perhaps, fitting that this will replace *Rocky III*


----------



## sanderton

Channel: BBC 3
Programme: Kilroy - Behind the Tan

Some but not all showing of this documentary have been priut as episodes of Kilroy (the chat show).


----------



## ericd121

As a companion piece to my post above, here's a post detailing how moving *Match of the Day * to *Tuesday* has changed the *Wednesday* schedule.

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *BBC1* 
Channel Number *1* 
Date *Wednesday 2nd Feb 2005* 
Problem *Change in BBC1 Schedule*

*Old Schedule*
10:35pm *Match of the Day*
11:50pm *Carry On Behind*

*New Schedule*
10:35 pm *A Life of Grime*
11:05 pm *Film Rocky III*


----------



## steveroe

Radio 2 and Radio 4 listings (852 and 854 on Sky) seem to run out early this coming Saturday morning (5th)


----------



## sjp

> _Originally posted by steveroe _
> *Radio 2 and Radio 4 listings (852 and 854 on Sky) seem to run out early this coming Saturday morning (5th) *


a pretty normal state of affairs these days unfortunately


----------



## AMc

Postcode N16 
Service Provider TeleWest
Channel Name ITV2
Channel Number ? 
Date Tuesday 1st Feb 2005 

Gone in 60 seconds - Tivo description referred to the original 1974 film but the 90's Nicolas Cage remake was actually shown.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Postcode: NG4
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC Radio 1 (BBCR1)
Channel Number: 70
Programme Name: Miquita
Days: Mon-Fri
Time: 0700-10000

From Monday 7th February to Wednesday 22nd February 2005 this show is listed at the above times, when it should be The Chris Moyles Show. The BBC's web site shows The Chris Moyles show until Friday 11th February, but it only shows the schedule up to one week ahead. Also, when Moyles is on holiday Scott Mills seems to be the regularly stand in. Miquta seems to do one of the graveyard shows rather than being a regular daytime DJ or regular fill in DJ.


----------



## pmk

This thread is reporting a new ABC1 schedule with a couple of new series starting in March, the possibility of adverts due to 30 min long instead of 25 min long programmes and four theme days.

It would be great if these could be confirmed and the schedule be correct instead of having 2 weeks of the wrong data missing the start of all the new series etc 

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=190072


----------



## Mike Jones

What's going on with Cbeebies?

My freeview box programme data shows the correct programme, but the TIVO programme data is in a right mess. It thinks it is recording Tweenies but is everything but??


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *Channel 4* 
Channel Number *4* 
Date *Friday 11th Feb 2005* 
Time *10:00pm* 
Programme *Nathan Barley* 
Problem *Not Marked as Season Pass*

Chris Morris's new series can not be set up as a Season Pass.


----------



## browellm

> _Originally posted by ericd121 _
> *Postcode MK2
> Service Provider FreeView
> Channel Name Channel 4
> Channel Number 4
> Date Friday 11th Feb 2005
> Time 10:00pm
> Programme Nathan Barley
> Problem Not Marked as Season Pass
> 
> Chris Morris's new series can not be set up as a Season Pass. *


Yes, I wondered about this too.


----------



## ndunlavey

Postcode: SE3 7 
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: Sky Travel (SKYTRVD)
Channel Number: 11
Date Tuesday: 5 Feb 2005 
Time: 9pm (1 hour)
Programme: Residensea

Listed as Residensea, was actually a soap/drama ("Sunburn", I think)


----------



## ndunlavey

Postcode: SE3 7 
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 4
Date: Daily
Time: 02.20 (10 mins)
Programme: Great Pretenders

All of these have the same description, about a digital photo retoucher, but none of them that I have recorded so far has been.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: Sky Travel +1 
Channel Number: 146 (?) 
Programme Name: 24
Days: Sun 30th JAN
Time: 22:55

Word of warning - if you set your Tivo SP to also look at Sky Travel last Sunday (as I did because Tivo was busy with other stuff during the Sky 1 run of the opening of 24 and I needed to catch it 1 hour later) you will find the 2nd episode was incorrectly titled 9am-10am and in fact was 8-9.

Therefore your seasons passes on $ky 1 *WONT* pick up this week's real 9am-10am recording of 24.

Neil


----------



## terryeden

Postcode: RG14
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC Radio 2
Channel Number: 72
Date: 3rd Feb 2005
Time: 2200 - 2230
Programme: Jammin'

This great show (and its repeats Saturday 1330 - 1400) are completley missing from the the guide!

TiVo web indicates the series ID is 280581

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/listings/week.shtml

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/shows/jammin/


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by terryeden _
> *Postcode: RG14
> Service Provider: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC Radio 2
> Channel Number: 72
> Date: 3rd Feb 2005
> Time: 2200 - 2230
> Programme: Jammin'
> 
> This great show (and its repeats Saturday 1330 - 1400) are completley missing from the the guide!
> 
> TiVo web indicates the series ID is 280581
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/listings/week.shtml
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/shows/jammin/ *


 I have a Manual Recording for one hour every Saturday on Radio 2 from 1:00pm.
Last Saturday's (5th Feb) recording is labelled *Jammin'*

This page http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/listings/week.shtml does not list *Jammin'* on Thursday, only on Saturday.

This page http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2/shows/jammin/ has an incorrect/out-of-date banner indicating an airing on Thursdays (one of the perils of placing text within graphics); it is only being broadcast on Saturdays.

As usual these days, the radio listings for next week haven't yet arrived, so Saturday's broadcast won't show up in a search.

It is a great show, tho' and deserves a repeat.


----------



## aitcheff

Postcode: RH1
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 5
Date: 9th Feb 2005
Time: 2200 - 0000
Programme: Snatch

Tivo EPG thinks that 'Above the Law' will be aired at this time whilst Saturday and Sunday Times programme guide (and various adverts) reckon that 'Snatch' will be showing.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *Channel 4* 
Channel Number *4* 
Date *Tuesday 8th Feb 2005* 
Time *8:00pm* 
Programme * Location, Location, Location* 
Problem *Series ID Changed*

Tonight's * Location, Location, Location* is not being picked up, and it looks like the Series ID has changed.

Better set up a new Season Pass if you want the rest of the series.


----------



## cwaring

Haven't seen this one mentioned yet, but I may have missed it!

Postcode *WF1*
Service Provider *Telewest*
Channel Name *five*
Channel Number *105* 
Date Saturday *12/02*
Time *18:20*
Programme *Charmed*
Problem: *Won't record. Think it's same ep as last week when it is, in fact, part 2.*


----------



## steveroe

Something is going wrong with the next two 24 episodes on Sky. The Sunday premiere and Monday repeat on Sky One (106) has a different title and ID to the Thursday SkyMix (107) repeat, for example:

Sunday 13th and Monday 14th, title "10:00 AM - 11:00 AM" ID EP4466045013
Thursday 17th title "DAY 4: 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM" ID EP4466040082

Similar happens for the next week.

Not a big problem as it means extra recordings rather than missing recording.

Also, the cast list is wrong, it currently relates to season 3 not season 4.


----------



## xxxx

_Tonight's Location, Location, Location is not being picked up, and it looks like the Series ID has changed._

I noticed this also on Sky Digital. The same applies to Pilot Hours on the Travel Channel, also on Sky Digital. Same programme name as before but old Season Passes no longer catch it.


----------



## leejordan

I noticed the same problem with '24' on NTL cable in the KT8 area.

Also,I had to do a manual download yesterday to get the ITV1 listings up to date so I could set a recording for the MOM (Ministry of Mayhem I think) show at 9.25 on Saturday morning which included the new series of Captain Scarlet. After last nights download this prog has disappeared and been replaced by a generic 'ITV Programming''.

Lee


----------



## pahunt

Postcode *All*
Service Provider *All*
Channel Name *BBC1*
Date *Thursday 10/02*
Time *19:00*
Programme *Wildlife On One*

A change to the schedule tonight which is obviously too late for anything to be done now. Wildlife On One has been replaced by "BBC News Special: Charles and Camilla".


----------



## OzSat

pahunt said:


> Postcode *All*
> Service Provider *All*
> Channel Name *BBC1*
> Date *Thursday 10/02*
> Time *19:00*
> Programme *Wildlife On One*
> 
> A change to the schedule tonight which is obviously too late for anything to be done now. Wildlife On One has been replaced by "BBC News Special: Charles and Camilla".


I suspect they'll be quite a few of these.

It is a shame that BBC News 24 and ITV News Channel have closed down and can not carry such programmes.


----------



## pahunt

ozsat said:


> I suspect they'll be quite a few of these.


There were a couple on BBC1 earlier this morning by the looks of it but I've no idea what got booted to make way for them.


----------



## cwaring

pahunt said:


> There were a couple on BBC1 earlier this morning by the looks of it but I've no idea what got booted to make way for them.


Certainly "Bargain Hunt", 12-1pm. Not sure about earlier.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> It is a shame that BBC News 24 and ITV News Channel have closed down and can not carry such programmes.


I'm assuming this was sarcasm? However, not all homes have digital TV (59% according to this article) and, if news such as this was confined to said channels, there'd a huge "why waste money on channels we can't receive" outcry; again!


----------



## cwaring

Platform: Sky & Cable
Channel: Sky One
Programme "24"
Problem:
It seems that the three repeat episodes that are being shown tomorrrow (Saturday) night will all be picked-up even by a FROSP. This is because they have all been given Saturday's date (12/12/05) as the OAD. I can understand it for the first two hours (billed as stand-alone eps rather than one feature-length) but the third hour should not be as the 28-day rule applies.


----------



## b166er

I have an SP to Richard & Judy on Channel 4 and noticed that today it didn't record it. I looked in the to-do-list log and it claimed there's another repeat of the episode within 28 days. It must think that it already recorded that episode in the past because it wasn't clashing with anything today that it wanted to record instead and saw a future episode it could record.

I checked the listing for R&J today and it came up as "Richard & Judy : 11th February". I looked at upcoming episodes and it only plans to record the one on Monday 14th Feb.

Switching this to a manual recording 

Edit: Platform Sky Digital, channel 104, show Richard & Judy Mon-Fri 5pm-6pm


----------



## digital_S

As it's half term next week, Richard & Judy Show is showing repeated sections of the recent series! That's why it's not being set to record under your SP!


----------



## b166er

Thanks, that explains why next week nothing was marked for recording. It doesn't explain why it didn't record for me on Thursday though. One of life's little weirdnesses


----------



## Mr 999

It should still pick up next week's episodes though - it is a listing error.

As is the fact that Ocean's Eleven data isn't set up properly - a wishlist will only pick up the first half of the film.

Fools!


----------



## pmk

There is something wrong with Countdown. Many of the 15:15 episodes on Channel 4 are not being recorded - reason given is already in the To Do List / Recorded in Past 28 days. This is not correct as there is a new showing each weekday afternoon. 

This started to not work properly from the 15:15 showing on the 10th. The 11th episode did not record also. The showing on the 14th Monday is currently being recorded but the shows on the 15th-18th Tuesday - Friday are not.

Can this be fixed.


----------



## cwaring

Mr 999 said:


> As is the fact that Ocean's Eleven data isn't set up properly - a wishlist will only pick up the first half of the film.


For some reason, they _always_ do this with films on ITV (ie not include the break for the news in the schedule), but then ITV shouldn't really break a film up with the news anyway


----------



## Mr 999

They are including the break, but Tivo thinks the film is repeated after the news, rather than continued.

Thanks for that Tribune.


----------



## philatio

Postcode: BL2 
Service Provider: FreeView 
Channel Name: Sky Travel 
Channel Number: 11
Date Sunday 13th Feb 2005 
Time 10:00pm (9:00pm?)
Programme: Long Way Round with Ewan Mcgregor 
Problem: Time incorrect / Not Marked as Season Pass

First it didn't mark any episodes with the season pass, luckily I noticed in To Do list and manually "record this episode also"

Then, I didn't notice, that the programme was actually on at 21:00 when TiVo thought it was 22:00.
So I missed it anyway.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode CM19
Service Provider NTL
Channel Name BBC 3
Channel Number 128 ( Think thats from memory) 
Date Many
Time Many
Programme Two pints of lager and a packet of crisps
Problem: Too much generic data (Comedy series about the love lives of 5 19 year olds) means it's hit or miss if you get the new series or the common repeasts on BBC3


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3 6EA

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Sky One

Channel Number: 106

Programme Name: 24

Time/Date of airing: Various

Problem encountered:
This may be a duplicate- I'm not sure if it's an "original air date" issue or something else.

Every episode of 24's 4th season- including the 10 minute prologue- is being flagged as a first run on TiVo, even when repeated. TiVo recorded the prologue each time it was shown! On Saturday, CSI: NY was not recorded because it clashed with a repeat of 24, even though my season pass specified "first run only".

Whether this is a Tribune blunder or a TiVo bug, it renders TiVo's season pass options pointless.


----------



## bradleyem

Postcode: E7
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Five
Channel Number: 105
Programme Name: CSI: NY
Time/Date of airing: Sat 9pm

Problem encountered:
The episode scheduled for 26th Feb is down as the same episode as the one on 19th Feb and so isn't getting picked up due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## UncUgly

Postcode: Various SM
Service Provider: Sky and Telewest
Channel Name: C4


Already posted by others but some more detail

Richard and Judy this week - all episodes showing as 14th Feb original air date, which if they are compilations from the series then they will each be different.

Countdown this week - also showing original air date of 14th Feb - which is wrong, but next weeks are showing air dates from 2002 - which seems equally unlikely.

And honest this is for the in-laws not me 

ta

uu


----------



## OzSat

Gavin said:


> Postcode CM19
> Service Provider NTL
> Channel Name BBC 3
> Channel Number 128 ( Think thats from memory)
> Date Many
> Time Many
> Programme Two pints of lager and a packet of crisps
> Problem: Too much generic data (Comedy series about the love lives of 5 19 year olds) means it's hit or miss if you get the new series or the common repeasts on BBC3


The problem here is the BBC data - what you see on TiVo is actually what the BBC issued. They have not provided episode details.


----------



## Gavin

ozsat said:


> The problem here is the BBC data - what you see on TiVo is actually what the BBC issued. They have not provided episode details.


Well I reported it to Tivo who will report it to TMS, but I don't know what thay'll do about it if it is the BBC. Maybe it will get fed back to the BBC as a problem?

It's not a general issue some episodes have data but I guess for some (and lets face it it's used as a filler program) it's not there. I wouldn't mind if it was just the new ones without data, or just the old ones, but it's a mix so we end up with loads of repeats we've seen.


----------



## OzSat

The missing data for for the brand new episode 'Crab' - in fact all the missing episodes for BBC3 are the same one.

I think it is the last of the new series - and premieres tonight.


----------



## cwaring

Season 5, Episode 5 of the programme called "Sliders" (shown today on Sci-Fi, 12pm) has the wrong title. According to Tribune data it's "New Gods for God". I thought this looked a bit odd and indeed it was! The on-screen title (and in DigiGuide ) is "New Gods For Old", which sounds a whole lot better


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *ITV1* 
Channel Number *3* 
Date *Saturday 19th Feb 2005* 
Time *11:30am* 
Programme *CD:UK* 
Problem *Incorrect Original Air Date*

Season Passes for *CD:UK* will fail due to multiple episodes having an incorrect Original Air Date.

Pick the bones out of this 


Code:


Orig.Air Date	 	Channel		Date		Time
Sat 5th Feb 2005	ITV1ANG	Sat	19th Feb	11:30
Sat 5th Feb 2005	ITV1ANG	Sun	20th Feb	03:00
Sat 5th Feb 2005	ITV2	Sun	20th Feb	09:50
Sun 9th Jan 2005	ITV2	Sat	26th Feb	16:30
Sat 5th Feb 2005	ITV2	Sat	5th Mar	 	16:30


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *ITV1* 
Channel Number *3* 
Date *Saturday 19th Feb 2005* 
Time *5:30pm*
Programme *New You've Been Framed!* 
Problem *Series Title Changed*

Saturday's *New You've Been Framed!* will, of course, not be picked up by your current *You've Been Framed!* Season Pass.

TiVo still has the old title in its Guide Data.


----------



## OzSat

There is another film break problem on BBC1 on 25th:

21:00 Cherised
22:00 BBC News
22:30 Regional News
22:35 Cherished (continued)

Hopefully a standard resolution for this will soon be in place - but best check such things for the time being.


----------



## Benedict

Postcode *HU15* 
Service Provider *Sky Digital / Freeview* 
Channel Name *ITV2* 
Channel Number *118 / 6* 
Programme Name *American Idol* 
Time/Date of airing *All Showings* 
Problem encountered *Incorrect Original Air Date*

All showings of this programme either have an OAD of 11 Feb 05 (this weekend's showings) or 6 Feb 05 (all remaining showings) and are not being picked up by Season Passes as TiVo thinks they are repeats of showings already recorded in the last 28 days.

Here's the blurb:

Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 18th Feb 20:30 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 18th Feb 21:20 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 20th Feb 10:50 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 20th Feb 11:40 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 20th Feb 20:00 
UNKNOWN Fri 11th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 20th Feb 20:55 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 25th Feb 20:30 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 25th Feb 21:20 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 25th Feb 22:10 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 27th Feb 09:25 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 27th Feb 10:15 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 27th Feb 12:05 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 27th Feb 20:00 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 27th Feb 21:00 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 4th Mar 20:30 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 4th Mar 21:20 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Fri 4th Mar 22:10 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 09:25 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 10:15 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 11:25 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 20:15 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 21:05 
UNKNOWN Sun 6th Feb 2005 ITV2 Sun 6th Mar 21:55


----------



## Benedict

Postcode *HU15* 
Service Provider *Sky Digital / Freeview * 
Channel Name *ITV1YOR* 
Channel Number *103 / 3* 
Programme Name *Parkinson* 
Time/Date of airing *All Showings* 
Problem encountered *Incorrect Series ID*

Existing Season Passes are not picking up new episodes of this series as the Series ID appears to have changed.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode *MK2* 
Service Provider *FreeView * 
Channel Name *BBC2* 
Channel Number *2* 
Date *Thursday 24th Feb 2005* 
Time *9:00pm* 
Programme *Horizon* 
Problem *Series ID Changed*

It looks like the Series ID has changed.

Better set up a new Season Pass if you want the rest of the series.


----------



## cjanderson

Postcode SL1
Service Provider Sky
Channel Name E!
Channel Number 196??
Date Saturday 19 March 2005
Time 4pm
Programme E true hollywood story, Real world
Problem an hour out

Have a wishlist for the real world and twice it has picked up this show on E! but both times it has recorded for 2 hours and managed to start recording 1 hour into the show

I caught that there was a repeat today (so am doing a manual recording)

tivo shows its on from 5-7, sky menu shows its on from 4-6. So perhaps E is one hour out?

Catherine


----------



## OzSat

cjanderson said:


> Postcode SL1
> Service Provider Sky
> Channel Name E!
> Channel Number 196??
> Date Saturday 19 March 2005
> Time 4pm
> Programme E true hollywood story, Real world
> Problem an hour out


TiVo listings are currently one-hour out.


----------



## pmk

pmk said:


> There is something wrong with Countdown. Many of the 15:15 episodes on Channel 4 are not being recorded - reason given is already in the To Do List / Recorded in Past 28 days. This is not correct as there is a new showing each weekday afternoon.


This still hasn't been fixed for w/b 21st Feb 05. I have gone through them setting manual recordings. The week following next seems to be okay at the moment as the Wish List is picking them up to record.


----------



## jar_uk1

Not sure if I have this all correct, never posted in this thread before, but here goes...

Postcode RG42
Service Provider Sky 
Channel Name SkyOne 
Channel Number 106
Date Thursday 24th Feb 2005 
Time 10:00pm 
Programme Rescue Me
Problem Original Air date is wrong?

Thhe Episode is "Butterfly" and it has an original air date of 1st Sep 2004, but I am pretty sure it is part of the new series, the same goes for...

Postcode RG42
Service Provider Sky 
Channel Name SkyOne 
Channel Number 106
Date Thursday 24th Feb 2005 
Time 9:00pm 
Programme Cold Case
Problem Original Air date is wrong?

The Episode "its raining men" has an original air date of 14 Nov 2004 but yet again I am sure it is part of the new series???

In both cases ALL instances of this episode have the 2004 air date so will not be recorded.

Please correct me if I have made cockup.

John R


----------



## OzSat

jar_uk1 said:


> Not sure if I have this all correct, never posted in this thread before, but here goes...
> 
> ....
> 
> Please correct me if I have made cockup.
> 
> John R


All details are fine.

TiVo is using the US OAD - this should have been reset for UK use.


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for that. Might have missed "Cold Case"


----------



## Mike B

*Postcode:* _RG6_
*Service Provider:* _Freeview_
*Channel Name:* _Channel 4_
*Channel Number:* _4_
*Date(s):* _Monday 7th - Friday 11th March 2005_
*Time:* _18:30_
*Programme:* _Hollyoaks_
*Problem:* _Incorrect OAD_

The OAD for all of these episodes is set to Thu 10th Feb 2005, so an FRO SP will not pick them up.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode *WF1*
Service Provider *Telewest*
Channel Name *BBC1NTH*
Channel Number *101*
Date Weekdays from Monday *21st Feb 2005 onwards*
Time *1340 & 1735*
Programme *"Neighbours"*
Problem *EXISTING SEASON PASS NOW BROKEN. Not picking up ANY episodes*


----------



## Regor

Postcode: BH21
Service Provider: SKY & Terrestrial
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 1
Date(s): Monday 21st Feb onwards
Time: 13:40 & 17:35
Programme: Neighbours
Problem: SP not working

I have two TiVo both picking this up from SKY as well as normal bbc channels, but the existing SP is not picking up any future episodes.

By redoing the SP it seems to have fixed the problem though.


----------



## steveroe

steveroe said:


> Something is going wrong with the next two 24 episodes on Sky. The Sunday premiere and Monday repeat on Sky One (106) has a different title and ID to the Thursday SkyMix (107) repeat, for example:
> 
> Sunday 13th and Monday 14th, title "10:00 AM - 11:00 AM" ID EP4466045013
> Thursday 17th title "DAY 4: 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM" ID EP4466040082
> 
> Similar happens for the next week.
> 
> Not a big problem as it means extra recordings rather than missing recording.
> 
> Also, the cast list is wrong, it currently relates to season 3 not season 4.


This continues to be an issue for future episodes.

And a new one: 
Title: Point Pleasant 
Platform: Sky 
Channels: E4/E4+1 (163/164)

This seems to have split into two series, the correct ID is 1366856, the "new" series ID (looks like it is being used for repeats) which should be pushed into the existing id is 1404577 :down:


----------



## cwaring

Regor said:


> By redoing the SP it seems to have fixed the problem though.


I, too have resoted to making a new SP. Interetingly. however, the OLD SP lists around 40-odd episodes and the new one lists around 140+. Methinks there is definately something amiss


----------



## shanew

Postcode: LS6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC3
Channel Number: 7
Date: Wed 23rd 
Time: 23:50
Programme: Farscape
Problem: Its showing two episodes (one of 20 mins and one of 30 mins) where there should be just a single episode of 50 mins.

Postcode: LS6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC1NTH
Channel Number: 1
Date1: 25th Feb, 04:05
Date2: 24th Feb, 19:00
Programme: Wildlife on One
Problem: Not getting picked up by the same seasonpass 

Postcode: LS6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC1NTH
Channel Number: 1
Date: Sundays
Time: 20:00
Programme: Down to Earth
Problem: Last two episodes were not picked up by my original season pass. I had to create a new one.

Postcode: LS6
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: C4
Channel Number: 4
Date: Sundays 
Time: 18:30
Programme: Screapheap Challenge: Scrappy Races
Problem: These programes used to be picked up by a "Screapheap Challenge" season pass. Now they seem to have their own series ID.


----------



## bduguid

Same Neighbours problem as reported above; I notice that if I search by Title for Neighbours it is displaying the show in the resukts five times (UKGOLD, UKGOLD+1, BBC1, UKGOLD, UKGOLD+1) rather than the three I would expect; I wonder if this is related?


----------



## mike0151

Postcode: L27
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: FIVE
Channel Number: 5
Date: Weekdays
Time: 09:00
Programme: The Wright Stuff
Problem: Most of the episodes are set to NOT be recorded by my season pass. Reason given is that another showing is/was available (in NP or TDL). This series is a new showing every day.


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: BBC2/UKTVDOC/UKHIST
Programme Horizon
Problem: 2 different Series IDs

Lee.


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: C4/E4/E4P1
Programme: Desperate Housewives
Problem: 2 different Series IDs


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: BBC1/BBC2/UKTVDOC
Programme: Natural World
Problem: 2 different Series IDs


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Service Provider: NTL
Channel Name: BBC2
Programme: Rough Science
Problem: 2 different Series IDs


----------



## OzSat

For the time being - it would speed things up if just the following information is provided for programme errors:

*Channel Callsign:
Programme Name:
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):
Problem:*

There is no need to report the post code and platform in this thread.

The callsign is the short name TiVo displays for the channel - ie: Sky Sports 1 = SKYSP1.


----------



## AENG

SG17

Freeview
Ch. 10 BBC4
Mondays 9:00 p.m. and Tuesdays 2:30 a.m.
Mind Games

TiVo consistently records BOTH episodes of this weekly programme despite the second being a repeat. Latest occurrence: 21 Feb. and 22 Feb.


----------



## =CM=

Platform: DTT (but might be them all)
Station: BBC3
Date: sorry, I think it was end Jan
Prog: Kilroy

This was a 1hr special on Robert Kilroy-Silk as he was about to tear UKIP apart. TiVo confused this with the late unlamented daytime tear-a-thon the same person used to present on BBC1.

I know this because the daytime series somehow happened to be graded 3 red thumbs given in punishment when my TiVo decided to record it once. Same 3 red thumbs were associated with the recent documentary.

PS My virgin post - be kind


----------



## ericd121

=CM= said:


> Platform: DTT (but might be them all)
> Station: BBC3
> Date: sorry, I think it was end Jan
> Prog: Kilroy
> 
> This was a 1hr special on Robert Kilroy-Silk as he was about to tear UKIP apart. TiVo confused this with the late unlamented daytime tear-a-thon the same person used to present on BBC1.
> 
> PS My virgin post - be kind


May I say, with kindness, that this thread is really for *future* errors. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smatson

Postcode: je2
Service Provider: sky
Channel Name: Record Internacional
Channel Number: 830
Date: all days
No listings


----------



## sunbod

Not sure I have time to list them all but here goes with some.

Provider NTL, location Surrey, GU15

Programme Name: The Great Biker Build Off
Date/Time: 22/2 10-11pm
Problem: This isn't the great biker build off, I think its the hot rod build off.
Channel: Home and Liesure
Channel No: 304

Programme Name: American Casino
Date/Time: 22/2 10-11pm
Problem: Currently Mythbusters is on, not American Casino 
Channel: Discovery Channel
Channel No: 500

Programme Name: Ultimate Poker Challenge
Date/Time: 22/2 10-10:55pm
Problem: This isn't The world series of poker as described, it's the ultimate poker challenge, this listing has been a complete mess for weeks, you just have to flick onto challenge to see whats on.
Channel: Challenge TV
Channel No: 307

That will do for now.

Cheers


----------



## Mr 999

BBC2
26/2
The Apprentice
Divorced SP

BBC2
5/3 onwards
The Apprentice
Cruddy data


----------



## OzSat

Mr 999 said:


> BBC2
> 5/3 onwards
> The Apprentice
> Cruddy data


Can you be more specific?


----------



## Mr 999

It's obvious when anyone looks at it - it reverts to generic data based on the US series.


----------



## OzSat

Mr 999 said:


> It's obvious when anyone looks at it - it reverts to generic data based on the US series.


It would - as the BBC have not produced any episode for any programme beyond 4th March.


----------



## Mr 999

> Reality TV series set in New York in which 16 candidates compete for the position of apprentice to real estate mogul Donald Trump.
> OAD: 8/1/04


Well here's a free clue for Tribune - it's not set in New York, it doesn't feature 16 candidates, and it doesn't offer the opportunity of working with real estate mogul Donald Trump. Nor is the show a repeat.

So the guide data is comprehensively wrong, and I don't think you can blame the BBC at all.


----------



## =CM=

referring to my 1st ever post on mislabelling a BBC3 showing of Kilroy:



ericd121 said:


> May I say, with kindness, that this thread is really for *future* errors.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


In my defence, it was on BBC3 which means it's going to pop up soon on BBC1 and will be repeated over & over long into the future again on BBC3!

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## sjp

cwaring said:


> Therefore Tribune were completely accurate, to the bext of their knowledge


shame their knowledge isn't quite as good as that of DigiGuide, don't know how long they've had it correct but last weeks episode is correct and I doubt DG would correct an already shown episode.

oops conversation - tsk tsk


----------



## cwaring

groovyclam said:


> To mod: please keep this post here until Carl can be outraged by it and no doubt post a response. Then delete it, and all Carl's replies.


I'm not outraged at all. It's a fair comment, I suppose. Perhaps there should be a "Special Errors Discussion" thread.

I took the liberty of deleting it myself


----------



## Mr 999

cwaring said:


> No disrespect meant, but how arrogant can you get?  I'm sorry, but you really don't have a clue, do you?


Thanks for that - how very polite.

Of course it makes perfect sense - the BBC are putting out the heavily-advertised British Apprentice, and Tribune think they're pulling it mid-series and replacing it with a year-old repeat of the US version  
If you weren't so arrogant and rude, you might like to take the time to discover that the BBC have indeed confirmed what they're showing next week and that the Tribune listings are in error.

Errors here never seem to be corrected, and although the listings have deteriorated in quality, the number of errors reported here fell due to the futility of posting (despite claims to the contary!).
A new push for the new Tribune office has been requested, and I'm here spending my vauable leisure time discussing a real and genuine Tribune error. The buck has been passed already, and now you're coming down and having a go at me (in a thread that's not supposed to have discussion since your last rant), even though Tribune, and not I, have screwed up. 
I don't think I'll bother to report the other errors I can see if this is the reaction I'm going to get. I don't think I'll spend as long on this forum any more to be honest.

Oh, I'd just like to say thanks to the other posters who defended me - it was most heartening and probably the reason I'm not walking away for good.


----------



## TiVo_Lad

Postcode: NG34
Service Provider: FreeView 
Channel Name: ITV3
Channel Number: 34
Date: 01/03/05
Time: 2:50pm
Programme: Peak Practice
Problem: Episode listed in SP that does not appear to be a Peak Practice Episode. Problem repeated on 08/03/05 at 2:50pm.

Epsidoes more than 10 days old do not have any description.


----------



## OzSat

TiVo_Lad said:


> Postcode: NG34
> Service Provider: FreeView
> Channel Name: ITV3
> Channel Number: 34
> Date: 01/03/05
> Time: 2:50pm
> Programme: Peak Practice
> Problem: Episode listed in SP that does not appear to be a Peak Practice Episode. Problem repeated on 08/03/05 at 2:50pm.
> 
> Epsidoes more than 10 days old do not have any description.


It should be listing as 'The Practice'..

The 10 day thing is correct. Episodes are only confirmed at weekly intervals.


----------



## dvdfever

Channel Name BBC1
Channel Number 101
Date Weekdays from Thursday 24th Feb 2005 onwards
Time 1340 & 1735
Programme "Neighbours"
Problem EXISTING SEASON PASS NOW BROKEN. Not picking up ANY episodes 

(at least cut-n-paste still works even if the Neighbours SP doesn't. Nothing else was recording on the TiVo at the time and it didn't even pick it up as a suggestion!)


----------



## OzSat

dvdfever said:


> Channel Name BBC1
> Channel Number 101
> Date Weekdays from Thursday 24th Feb 2005 onwards
> Time 1340 & 1735
> Programme "Neighbours"
> Problem EXISTING SEASON PASS NOW BROKEN. Not picking up ANY episodes
> 
> (at least cut-n-paste still works even if the Neighbours SP doesn't. Nothing else was recording on the TiVo at the time and it didn't even pick it up as a suggestion!)


Do they recording if you unset the First Run only?

The OADs are not right - but it could be something else as well.


----------



## lcsneil

Channel Callsign: SkyOne
Programme Name: Mile High
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sat 26th Feb 23:00 
Problem: Wrong OAD - shows Sat 26th Feb 23:00 but it was actually around Sun 17th Oct 2004 21:45

Also programme description is generic "_The hapless crew at Fresh are struggling to deal with the Goldstar merger._
But according to Digiguide and 17/10/04 showing Tivo description should be 
_Poppy's reluctant to celebrate her 18th; Lorna persuades her to go out but soon regrets it. And a flight from Tunisia is grounded for health reasons. Swearing and adult scenes.
_

In fact all the current scheduled showings of Mile High on SkyOne & SkyMix are repeats but my First Run is picking them up. I'm guessing at some point in the near future Sky are going to show some new episodes.....

Neil


----------



## sanderton

Orphaned series IDs, presumably from data switch. Haven't checked them, out in detail, but heads up if you have an SP for one of these:

Long Way Round (Sky One)
Desperate Housewives (C4)
Rough Science (BBC 2)
Britains Worst Driver (C5)
Little Britain (BBC 2)
Classic Albums (BBC 2)
This Old House/This Old House with Steve and Norm (DHL)


----------



## pmk

sanderton said:


> Long Way Round (Sky One)
> Desperate Housewives (C4)
> Rough Science (BBC 2)
> Britains Worst Driver (C5)
> Little Britain (BBC 2)
> Classic Albums (BBC 2)
> This Old House/This Old House with Steve and Norm (DHL)


I wonder how many more have been broken. What is the point of a SP if you can't rely on it to work! I am glad I converted to Wish Lists many many months ago. Still not perfect but at least you know when something is wrong. Even using Wish Lists over the past couple of weeks I have probably spent more time sorting out problems than what I did for the six months previously.

There is something wrong with "Comic Relief Does Fame Academy". There are five programmes on Saturday 26th all different. I have just played tell TiVo to record a programme and it automatically removes another programme as it thinks its a duplicate!

CBBC 17:30 - 18:00
BBC1NW 18:15
BBC3 19:35
BBC1NW 21:00
BBCTHREE 21:15

I can't confirm whether American Idol is also doing similar stupid things but I seem to be forever correcting that fact I want the repeated Sunday shows recording and not the first showings on Friday or other repeats.


----------



## sanderton

Here is a complete list of show titles which appear more than once in the Title index of the current live TiVo database. Some of these will be because there really are two shows of the same name (radio and TV versions of Little Britain say), some there may be an internal logic resason for being indexed twice, most I suspect are duplicate IDs for the same series. I suggest you see if there are any shows on the list you have SPs for and check! I've highlighted a few.

101 REASONS THE 90S RULED
20 MILLION MILES TO EARTH
25TH HOUR
3 MINUTE WONDER
30 MINUTES
A2Z
ABBAS GREATEST HITS
ACADEMY
ACADEMY AWARDS 2005
ADOPTION STORIES
*ADVENTURE OF ENGLISH*
ADVENTURES OF SHERLOCK HOLMES
AFTER HOURS
AIR
AIRLINE
*AIRPORT*
ALADDIN
ALIENS
ALL ACCESS
ALL OR NOTHING
AMATEUR GIRLS
AMDANI
ANIMAL PARK
*APPRENTICE*
ARENA
AROUND THE HOUSE
*AROUND THE WORLD IN 80 DAYS*
ARROWS OF DESIRE
ARTHUR
ASSOCIATED LONDON SCRIPTS
AVIATOR
BABY HOSPITAL
BAD BOYS
BATTLE OF THE XPLANES
BATTLEFIELD DETECTIVES
*BATTLESTAR GALACTICA*
BEHIND CLOSED DOORS
BEHIND THE SCENES
BELONGING
BEST
BEST OF THE BEST
BETWEEN THE EARS
BETWEEN THE LINES
BIG CAT WEEK
BIG QUESTION
BIOGRAPHY
BLOOMBERG MONEY
BLOTT ON THE LANDSCAPE
BOAT TRIP
*BOB THE BUILDER*
BODY OF EVIDENCE
BONUS
BOOGIE UP THE RIVER
BOXING
BREAKFAST
BREAKING POINT
BRITAINS WORST DRIVER
BRITISH ISLES A NATURAL HISTORY
*BRITISH TOURING CAR CHAMPIONSHIPS*
BROTHERLY LOVE
BUMP
CABIN FEVER
CALL
CAN I GYMRU
CAPONE
CASTLE
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE CLASSIC
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE SPECIAL
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WEEKLY
CHERISHED
*CHICAGO HOPE*
CHWEDLAUR BYD
CINDERELLA
*CLASSIC ALBUMS*
CLINIC
CLIVE JAMES POSTCARD FROM
CLUELESS
COLD CASE FILES
COLD COUPLING
COLLEGE GAMENIGHT
*COLUMBO*
COMIC AID
*COMIC RELIEF DOES FAME ACADEMY*
CORE
*CORONATION STREET OMNIBUS*
COUNTDOWN 2 KICKOFF
CRAMP TWINS
*DADS ARMY*
DC SNIPER 23 DAYS OF FEAR
DEAR LEADER THE GREAT LEADER AND THE TOUR LEADER
*DESPERATE HOUSEWIVES*
DETECTIVES OF THE DEEP
DISASTER
DOGS WITH JOBS
DONT BLAME THE KOALAS
DOWN TO EARTH
DREAMERS
DRESSED TO THRILL
DRIVE
EARTHQUAKE 105
EASTENDERS REVEALED
ELEPHANT
EMERGENCY
EMMANUELLE 2000
EMPIRE
EUROPEAN DRAG RACING
EXPOSURE
EYE FOR AN EYE
EYE OF THE STORM
FA CUP SPECIAL
FACE A LIMAGE
FAITH IN ACTION
*FARSCAPE*
FIGHTING CHANCE
FLASH
FLASHBACK
FLYING SOLO
FLYING THROUGH TIME
FOOTBALL
FOOTBALL LEAGUE CHAMPIONSHIP
FOOTBALL YEARS
*FORMULA ONE RACING*
FOUR FEATHERS
FREAK SHOW
FREE VIEW
FREE VIEW BEST OF THE US NIGHT
GAME
GAME THE DOCUMENTARY
*GAMES*
GOING HOME
GOING STRAIGHT
GOODFELLAS
GREAT COMPOSERS
GREAT WHITE HOPE
*HANCOCKS HALF HOUR*
HARDTALK
HEAD 2 HEAD
HELEN OF TROY
HIGHLANDER ENDGAME
HOOKED ON FISHING
*HORIZON*
HOSPITAL
HOT PROPERTY
HOUSEBOAT
HUNTED
I LIVE ON DANGER
I SPY
IN FOCUS
IN THE MIND OF
IN TOUCH
INLAWS
INSIDE MR ENDERBY
INSIDE OUT
INSIGHT
JACK
JACKIE COLLINS PRESENTS
JAMMIN
JAZZ LINEUP
*JOEY*
JOURNAL
JUST MARRIED
KING SOLOMONS MINES
KINO
*KNOWING ME KNOWING YOU WITH ALAN PARTRIDGE*
LADYKILLERS
LAST DAYS OF WWII
LATE EDITION
LATE NIGHT POKER
LAUREL AND HARDY
LENIN OF THE ROVERS
LESPRIT DES LIEUX
LETTER
LIFE AS WE KNOW IT
LIPSTICK
*LITTLE ANGELS*
LITTLE BEAR
*LITTLE BRITAIN*
LIVING WILD
LONDON PARTICULARS
LONG WAY ROUND
LOST DINOSAURS OF EGYPT
LOST PRINCE
LOVE STORY
LYING GAME
MADE IN GERMANY
MANON LESCAUT
MARTIN CHUZZLEWIT
MATCH
MATCHMAKER
MEDITERRANEO
MEHTA CONDUCTS THE BERLIN PHIL
MEN OF IRON
MILLENNIUM
MIND GAMES
MIRCH MASALA
MISSING
MIX
MLB FLASHBACK
MONKEY BUSINESS
MONTAIDH
MOST WANTED
MOTOR SPORT
MOTORWAY PATROL
*NASCAR RACING*
NATURAL WORLD
*NBA BASKETBALL*
NBA FLASHBACK
*NEIGHBOURS*
NEW EVERY MORNING
NEXT BIG THING
NICHOLAS NICKLEBY
NICK BARRACLOUGH
NORTH STAR
NOSON LAWEN
NYPD AT CLOSE RANGE
OFF SEASON
OFF THE ROAD
OPEN ALL HOURS
ORANGE PLAYLIST
OSCAR NOMINATIONS
*PANORAMA*
PAPARAZZI
*PARKINSON*
PEACEKEEPER
PERSUASION
PERVERSIONS
PET ALIEN
PICK OF THE WEEK
PITCH BLACK
PIYA KA GHAR
PLACE IN THE SUN
*POINT PLEASANT*
POKER
PRIMARY FOCUS
PROFILES OF NATURE
QUADRIGA
QUEST FOR K2
RAD THE GROMMETS TOUR
RALLY
RAMPAGE
RECKONING
RECORD
RENAISSANCE SECRETS
*RESCUE ME*
RESERVES LIVE
REUNION
REVERSIBLE ERRORS
RIP CURL SEARCH TV
ROLLERBALL
*ROOM 101*
ROSWELL
*ROUGH SCIENCE*
RUGBY
SAINT
SARA COX
SCREAM PLAY
SEABISCUIT
SECRETS OF THE PYRAMIDS
SEEING THROUGH MATHS
SENTINEL
SHAFT
SHOCK THERAPY
SISTER SISTER
SKATEBOARDING
SKY VEGAS LIVE
SLEEPERS
SOCCER NIGHT
SORTED
SPIDER
SPIDERMAN
SPIN AND WIN
SPIRITED AWAY
STANLEY
STRAIGHT TALK
SUNDAY BEST
SUNDAY LUNCH WITH
SUNRISE
SUPER MODELS
SUPERMATCH SHORTS
SWEET DREAMS
TAKESHIS CASTLE
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES
TEMPTATION ISLAND AUSTRALIA
TENNIS
TERROR
THERELL NEVER BE ANOTHER
THINKING ALLOWED
THIS WEEK
THOMSON TV
THREESOME
TIMEWATCH
TOP 10
TOP 5
TOP SECRET
TOTALLY OUTRAGEOUS BEHAVIOUR
TOWIES
TRAP DOOR
TRAUMA
TREKS IN THE WILD WORLD
TROY
TRUE CRIMES
TURNING POINT
TV5 LINVITE
TWISTED TALES
*TWO FAT LADIES*
*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FOOTBALL*
UK UNCOVERED
ULTIMATE 50
ULTIMATE FIGHTING CHAMPIONSHIP
ULTIMATE GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS
ULTIMATE NUMBER ONES
UNDERCOVER MAGIC
UNFORGIVEN
US MARSHALS
VIRTUAL SEX
WAR OF THE ROSES
WATTS
WAY WE WERE
WEDDING PLANNER
WEDDING STORY
WHATS ON
WHERE DID IT ALL GO WRONG
*WILDLIFE ON ONE*
WIRE
WITH GREAT PLEASURE
WITNESS
WORLD BUSINESS REPORT
WORLD CUP SKIING
WORLD REPORT
WORLD SPORT
*WORLD SUPERBIKE SERIES*
*WORLD SUPERBIKES*
WORLD WIDE RUGBY
WORLDS MOST DANGEROUS ROADS
WORLDS WORST DRIVERS CAUGHT ON TAPE
WRIGHT STUFF
WRITERS CHOICE
YOUNG GUNS
YOYO MA PERLMAN DVORAK GALA
ZOO


----------



## mrtickle

Wow, impressive. Comments from Sanderton's list:

(if possible could I incorporate the code that produced this into the guide data checker?)

ARENA - correct. As well as the BBC series, there is a 1953 film called "Arena" that TCM show almost every fortnight.
There is also a movie called "Dead Ringers" which is often shown on TCM, which appears as two series alongside the Radio 4/7 comedy series. Again correct.
BATTLESTAR GALACTICA - there should be two series - the 1970's series and the new one
COLUMBO - a lottery. They are all TV movies so won't normally be SP-able
PANORAMA - this is correct, there should be >1. There is a programme on Spanish TVEI2 which is a completely different series to the long-running BBC programme


----------



## mrtickle

I am posting the list I prepared before Sanderton beat me to it  Some of these are not currently in the guide data - but are long-standing errors which will be in the Tribune database. Please can they be looked at?

Channel Callsign: C4 / E4 / E4P1
Programme Name: Faking It
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): n/a
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

============

Channel Callsign: UKTVDOC, UKDOC1, BBC1 (+all regions), BBC2, BBC4
Programme Name: Horizon
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): UKTVDOC Fri	25th Feb 15:00, UKTVDOC	Sat 26th Feb 21:00
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

I first reported this error on 21st Nov 2002. Please can it be fixed!
(Not currently airing on some of the above channels, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: DHEALTH, C4
Programme Name: How Clean is your house
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sun 27th Feb 20:00	
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

C4 eps split off from Dhealth. (Not currently airing on C4, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: BBC2, BBC3, BBCR7
Programme Name: Little Britain
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

From memory there was never any Episodic data on BBC3, even though the BBC2 episodes had good data. BBC2 got split away from BBC3/BBCR7.
(Not currently airing on some of the above channels, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: E4 / C4
Programme Name: Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

I noted that some episodes were orphaned.
(Not currently airing, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (+all regions), BBC2, UKG2, UKG2P1
Programme Name: Room 101
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): UKG2 Sun 27th Feb 00:00
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

I first reported this error on 7th Oct 2002. Please can it be fixed!
(Not currently airing on some of the above channels, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (+all regions), BBC2, BBC4
Programme Name: The Sky At Night
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): n/a
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

(Not currently airing on some of the above channels, will be in database)

============

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (+all regions), BBC2
Programme Name: French & Saunders / French And Saunders
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): n/a
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

(Not currently airing on some of the above channels, will be in database)

This series got split between the two titles 

============

Channel Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: The Apprentice
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): EP7295430001 BBC2 Sat 26th Feb 23:15
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Rogue. Correct series is this one:
Sun 27th Feb 00:15 EP6305375009

============

Channel Callsign: ITV1 (+all regions), ITV2
Programme Name: Airline
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): SH8521540000 Tue 8th Mar 13:30
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Rogue. Correct series is this one:
Fri 25th Feb 13:30 True	EP0167670067


============
Channel Callsign: ITV1 (+all regions), ITV2
Programme Name: Formula One Racing
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): see below
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

new Rogue SP:
Sat	5th Mar	01:20	True	EP7211385001

Original SP which has worked for years is: SH497944


Also, the preview programme
Sun	27th Feb	13:45	False	SH8589080000

Should have been an Episode of the above series SH497944 

============

Channel Callsign: C4/ E4/ E4P1
Programme Name: Desperate Houswives
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sun	27th Feb	22:00	True	EP6723185010
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

(Has this been fixed already?  )

============
Channel Callsign: GMM
Programme Name: Motorway Patrol
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):
Problem: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Series 1:
Fri	25th Feb	13:30	True	EP6655405005
Episodic, but with generic-looking descriptions?

Series 2:
Tue	1st Mar	21:00	False	SH8578840000
No data. Blank descriptions.

Anyway, both are the same series.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: various, see below
Programme Name: To Be Announced
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):
Problem type: Programme called "To Be Announced"

I know this will happen occaisonally, but we are running out of time for these to be corrected:

BBCR4FM	Sun	27th Feb	00:30
Digiguide has "The Late Story".

SKYMIX	Tue	1st Mar	02:50
DG has "Miami Uncovered". Might as well leave it 

SKYMIX	Wed	2nd Mar	00:30
DG says "Scare Tactics"

BBC4	Fri	4th Mar	22:00
DG says "Norway's Hardanger Fiddle"

BBC4	Fri	4th Mar	23:30
DG says "Don't Watch That, Watch This!"


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (+all regions), BBC2, BBC4
Programme Name: The Sky At Night
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): n/a
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has "Sky At Night" with "The" missing.

This programme is the longest-running TV programme in the world!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/space/spaceguide/skyatnight/patrickmoore_article2.shtml

Please don't change the title at this late stage 

============

Channel Callsign: FIVE, UKSTY, UKSTY1
Programme Name: Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sat 26th Feb	21:00 EP6334870019
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has "Extreme Makeover: Home" which is wrong.

============

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: The Comic Side of 7 Days
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sat 26th Feb 00:10 SH2570000000
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has the "The" missing.

============

Channel Callsign: BBC3 
Programme Name: The Smoking Room
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sun 27th Feb	00:00 True EP6726660012
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo had the "The" missing. Fixed now I think?

============

Channel Callsign: BBCR7 / BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The Consultants
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Thu 3rd Mar	23:45 SH5639730000
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has the "The" missing.

============

Channel Callsign: ITV2
Programme Name: The Frank Skinner Show
Date/Time (shown on TiVo):Mon 28th Feb 01:10 EP3933595010
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has the "The" missing.

============

Channel Callsign: BBCR7 / BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The Hitch Hiker's Guide To The Galaxy
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): n/a but I saw it recently
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has the "The" missing.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: Farscape
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): various, see below
Problem type: Many errors

This has been pretty bad so far since it started. Digiguide and TiVo have both published the same bad set of data:



Code:


BBC Air date		Actual Episode b/cast		TiVo/DG said:
Tue 08 Feb 2005		Premiere			(no title - non-episodic)
Wed 09 Feb 2005		I, E.T.				Exodus from Genesis
Thu 10 Feb 2005		Exodus from Genesis		Back and Back and Back to the Future
Fri 11 Feb 2005		Throne for a Loss		Correct!
Tue 15 Feb 2005		Back and Back and Back to the Future	PK Tech Girl
Wed 16 Feb 2005		Thank God it's Friday. Again.	Correct!
Thu 17 Feb 2005		PK Tech Girl			I, E.T
Fri 18 Feb 2005		That Old Black Magic		Correct!
Tue 22 Feb 2005		DNA Mad Scientist		Correct!
Wed 23 Feb 2005		They've Got a Secret		Correct!
Wed 23 Feb 2005	23:50	Till the Blood Runs Clear	chopped episode to 20 mins, then "A Human Reaction" for 30 mins?!
Fri 25 Feb 2005		Rhapsody in Blue		The Flax

So that's 6 out of 12 wrong so far :-(

The Sky EPG and The BBC website have both been correct for 11 out of 12 episodes.

For future episodes:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC3    	Tue  1st Mar	00:10	EP2994150013	True	Fri 16th Jul 1999	No	"The Flax"
  2 BBC3    	Wed  2nd Mar	00:10	EP2994150014	True	Fri 30th Jul 1999	No	"Jeremiah Crichton"
  3 BBC3    	Thu  3rd Mar	00:10	EP2994150016	True	Fri 20th Aug 1999	No	"A Human Reaction"
  4 BBC3    	Fri  4th Mar	00:10	EP2994150015	True	Fri 13th Aug 1999	No	"Durka Returns"

(1) doesn't get scheduled on my TiVo because it thinks it is a re-run of Fri 25 Feb which was wrong.
The episode in timeslot 3 should be Durka Returns EP2994150015 according to BBC:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tvlis...filename=20050302/20050303_0010_4288_57865_50

There is obviously two paths of data out of BBC3. Across many many series!


----------



## sanderton

mrtickle said:


> (if possible could I incorporate the code that produced this into the guide data checker?)


Parse /GuideIndex/Title and look for duplicates in field 1.


----------



## Mr 999

BBC1 - Breakfast with Frost - Tivo thinks the same episode is shown each week, so recordings fall foul of the 28 day rule.


----------



## =CM=

BBC2 Fridays 19:00

Fri 25 Feb on eBay
Fri 3 Mar on house prices

These and more to come are a season of "The Money Programme": they have the wavy lines of the MP at the start but are not flagged by Tribune as a series. In this case blame probably falls on the BBC who converted the MP from a dullish Sunday worthie to a glitzier outdoors series of separate progs with much more mugging to screen. The previous run of MP had the words _Money_ and _Programme_ in the description so a wishlist would work but this series omits those useful words.


----------



## pmk

I am still experiencing problems with Countdown on C4 at 15:15 each weekday afternoon.

For the past few weeks TiVo has no been recording these episodes (28 day rule) and I have to manually tell it to record each showing. 

My auto recording title wish list "Countdown" (with quotes) seems to show it is fixed for a following week but by the time this arrives TiVo changes to the show will not be recorded.

Can anyone help on providing a proper explanation so there is a chance it will get fixed?

Just looked at the episode information in TiVoWeb and it looks like the Original Air Dates are all set to the same date but next weeks are not recording the following weeks are recording so I suspect when new data arrives it will set the following weeks to not record. 

These are *always* new showings
Mon 15:15
Tue 15:15
Wed 15:15
Thu 15:15
Fri 15:15

They are then repeated in the early mornings (time vary but always thereabouts)
Thu 05:20 (will be repeat of the Mon 15:15 episode 3 days ago)
Fri 05:05 (will be repeat of the Tue 15:15 episode 3 days ago)
Sat 05:25 (will be repeat of the Wed 15:15 episode 3 days ago)
Sun 05:25 (will be repeat of the Thu 15:15 episode 3 days ago)
Mon 05:25 (will be repeat of the Fri 15:15 episode 3 days ago)

I quite regularly cancel all ~05:00 recordings as in the past these were also recorded together with the first showing.

TIA


----------



## GarySargent

X-Files OAD's on Sky One are showing as 2005 but there aren't any new episodes. These should have OAD's in the past.

(Sorry not at my TiVo so can't post the times but there were multiple upcoming episodes in my ToDo list).


----------



## KevinHopkins

Channel Callsign: ITV1CEN 
Programme Name: Formula One Racing 
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sunday 6th March 0155-0510 
Problem type: Incorrect (?) description 

Previously the live coverage of each Grand Prix itself had the word live in the description, e.g. British Grand Prix live, so a Wishlist could catch just the race itself. For the Australian GP the word "live" is missing. Can it return to the description of the live transmission of each grand prix during the 2005 season? In fact, according to the itv.com web site, the title of the above programme in this series is "F1: Australian Grand Prix Live".


----------



## kitschcamp

KevinHopkins said:


> In fact, according to the itv.com web site, the title of the above programme in this series is "F1: Australian Grand Prix Live".


Aaargh! Don't go there. We've had that before - I've still got odd season passes and things floating around for when they've done that before. A season pass for Formula One is good. A season pass for each race isn't.


----------



## mesaka

Oh boy am I in trouble - For some reason the omnibus edition on BBC1 (SKY) was not picked up last Sunday and I have had to set a manual record for next weekend.


----------



## daveh

SoundTV Sky Channel 588

When is the daily listing of programmes for this channel going to appear? At present it just consists of a block 4.00 pm to 12.00am. 
Their daily listings are available on www.soundtv.co.uk


----------



## mrtickle

kitschcamp said:


> Aaargh! Don't go there. We've had that before - I've still got odd season passes and things floating around for when they've done that before. A season pass for Formula One is good. A season pass for each race isn't.


Indeed. But I think KevinHopkins is referring to the _episode_ title, not the series title. I too remember the episode titles being useful; this time the Fri/Sat/Sun episodes are all called the same thing ("Australian Grand Prix") instead of "Australian Grand Prix Qualifying 1", "Australian Grand Prix Qualifying 2: Watch it on RTL because we at ITV refuse to show it" , "Australian Grand Prix Live", "Australian Grand Prix Re-Run", "Australian Grand Prix Highlights".

I also remember divided opinions about whether the "re-run" Episodes of a race (for the people who can't get up in the night) should be Duplicates, and so get filtered by the 28-day rule. Personally I don't think they should be, as they contain different programme content: a lack of Jim Rosenthal's patronising "well done for getting up!" in the re-run episode, less time watching nothing if the race was red-flagged and often an update to the race result if it has changed since the live event. However, for this weekend the other camp has "won", and both showings are EP7211385005.

All episodes are now in the new Season Pass (SH721138), so there is no longer a split.


----------



## mrtickle

GarySargent said:


> X-Files OAD's on Sky One are showing as 2005 but there aren't any new episodes. These should have OAD's in the past.
> 
> (Sorry not at my TiVo so can't post the times but there were multiple upcoming episodes in my ToDo list).


Affected episodes (also on FXUK):


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 FXUK    	Tue  1st Mar	20:00	EP0809550115	True	Sun  8th Mar 1998	No	"The Red and the Black" (2/2)
  2 SKYONE  	Wed  2nd Mar	01:00	EP0809555012	True	Tue  1st Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Jump the Shark"
  3 SKYMIX  	Wed  2nd Mar	10:50	EP0809555012	True	Tue  1st Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Jump the Shark"
  4 SKYONE  	Wed  2nd Mar	11:45	EP0809555013	True	Wed  2nd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"William"
  5 FXUK    	Wed  2nd Mar	16:00	EP0809550115	True	Sun  8th Mar 1998	No	"The Red and the Black" (2/2)
  6 FXUK    	Wed  2nd Mar	20:00	EP0809550116	True	Sun 29th Mar 1998	No	"Travellers"
  7 SKYONE  	Thu  3rd Mar	00:45	EP0809555013	True	Wed  2nd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"William"
  8 SKYMIX  	Thu  3rd Mar	10:50	EP0809555013	True	Wed  2nd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"William"
  9 SKYONE  	Thu  3rd Mar	11:45	EP0809555014	True	Thu  3rd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Release"
 10 FXUK    	Thu  3rd Mar	16:00	EP0809550022	True	Fri 22nd Apr 1994	No	"Tooms"
 11 FXUK    	Thu  3rd Mar	20:00	EP0809550121	True	Sun 19th Apr 1998	No	"Mind's Eye"
 12 SKYONE  	Fri  4th Mar	01:00	EP0809555014	True	Thu  3rd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Release"
 13 SKYMIX  	Fri  4th Mar	10:50	EP0809555014	True	Thu  3rd Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Release"
 14 SKYONE  	Fri  4th Mar	11:45	EP0809555015	True	Fri  4th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Sunshine Days"
 15 FXUK    	Fri  4th Mar	16:00	EP0809550121	True	Sun 19th Apr 1998	No	"Mind's Eye"
 16 FXUK    	Fri  4th Mar	20:00	EP0809550119	True	Sun 26th Apr 1998	No	"All Souls"
 17 SKYONE  	Sat  5th Mar	01:00	EP0809555015	True	Fri  4th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Sunshine Days"
 18 FXUK    	Sat  5th Mar	15:00	EP0809550113	True	Sun 22nd Feb 1998	No	"Bad Blood"
 19 FXUK    	Sun  6th Mar	15:00	EP0809550121	True	Sun 19th Apr 1998	No	"Mind's Eye"
 20 SKYMIX  	Mon  7th Mar	10:50	EP0809555015	True	Fri  4th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Sunshine Days"
 21 SKYONE  	Mon  7th Mar	11:45	EP0809555016	True	Mon  7th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (1/2)
 22 FXUK    	Mon  7th Mar	16:00	EP0809550023	True	Fri 29th Apr 1994	No	"Born Again"
 23 FXUK    	Mon  7th Mar	20:00	EP0809550117	True	Sun  3rd May 1998	No	"The Pine Bluff Variant"
 24 SKYONE  	Tue  8th Mar	01:00	EP0809555016	True	Mon  7th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (1/2)
 25 SKYMIX  	Tue  8th Mar	10:50	EP0809555016	True	Mon  7th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (1/2)
 26 SKYONE  	Tue  8th Mar	11:45	EP0809555018	True	Tue  8th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (2/2)
 27 FXUK    	Tue  8th Mar	16:00	EP0809550117	True	Sun  3rd May 1998	No	"The Pine Bluff Variant"
 28 FXUK    	Tue  8th Mar	20:00	EP0809555017	True	Tue  8th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"Folie Ã  Deux" (1/3)
 29 SKYONE  	Wed  9th Mar	01:00	EP0809555018	True	Tue  8th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (2/2)
 30 SKYMIX  	Wed  9th Mar	10:50	EP0809555018	True	Tue  8th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Truth" (2/2)
 31 FXUK    	Wed  9th Mar	16:00	EP0809550025	True	Fri  6th May 1994	No	"Roland"
 32 FXUK    	Wed  9th Mar	20:00	EP0809550120	True	Sun 17th May 1998	No	"The End"
 33 FXUK    	Thu 10th Mar	16:00	EP0809550120	True	Sun 17th May 1998	No	"The End"
 34 FXUK    	Thu 10th Mar	20:00	EP0809555019	True	Thu 10th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Beginning"
 35 FXUK    	Fri 11th Mar	16:00	EP0809555019	True	Thu 10th Mar 2005	[color=red]Yes[/color]	"The Beginning"
 36 FXUK    	Fri 11th Mar	20:00	EP0809550123	True	Sun 15th Nov 1998	No	"Drive"
 37 FXUK    	Mon 14th Mar	16:00	EP0809550123	True	Sun 15th Nov 1998	No	"Drive"
 38 FXUK    	Mon 14th Mar	20:00	EP0809550124	True	Sun 22nd Nov 1998	No	"Triangle"
 39 FXUK    	Tue 15th Mar	16:00	EP0809550124	True	Sun 22nd Nov 1998	No	"Triangle"
 40 FXUK    	Tue 15th Mar	20:00	EP0809550127	True	Sun 29th Nov 1998	No	"Dreamland" (1/2)
 41 FXUK    	Wed 16th Mar	16:00	EP0809550127	True	Sun 29th Nov 1998	No	"Dreamland" (1/2)
 42 FXUK    	Wed 16th Mar	20:00	EP0809550128	True	Sun  6th Dec 1998	No	"Dreamland" (2/2)
 43 FXUK    	Thu 17th Mar	16:00	EP0809550128	True	Sun  6th Dec 1998	No	"Dreamland" (2/2)
 44 FXUK    	Thu 17th Mar	20:00	EP0809550125	True	Sun 13th Dec 1998	No	"How the Ghosts Stole Christmas"
 45 FXUK    	Fri 18th Mar	16:00	EP0809550024	True	Fri 13th May 1994	No	"The Erlenmeyer Flask"
 46 FXUK    	Fri 18th Mar	20:00	EP0809550129	True	Sun  3rd Jan 1999	No	"Terms of Endearment"
 47 FXUK    	Sat 19th Mar	15:00	EP0809550124	True	Sun 22nd Nov 1998	No	"Triangle"
 48 FXUK    	Sun 20th Mar	15:00	EP0809550123	True	Sun 15th Nov 1998	No	"Drive"

HTH

However since neither channel are showing a First Run series and a Repeat series concurrently, what are you doing with a "First Run Only" SP for the X-Files?  I think this problem would only affect peope who used to watch it on Sky One with a FRO SP, and then kept it when the series ended for some reason knowing there would be no more new episodes, and then now are getting them added to To Do.


----------



## GarySargent

Yes I still have a FRO X-Files in the hope it will return some day 

Anyway no discussion in this thread!!!! Here is an error...

It is not possible to book a season pass for "The Michael Jackson Update" which is airing daily on Sky One and Sky1Mix (can only set TiVo to record single episodes).

New episodes are daily on Sky One at 1:30pm, and repeated at 5pm on Sky1Mix the same day.

(Sky platform, WF2 postcode).


----------



## OzSat

GarySargent said:


> It is not possible to book a season pass for "The Michael Jackson Update" which is airing daily on Sky One and Sky1Mix (can only set TiVo to record single episodes).
> 
> New episodes are daily on Sky One at 1:30pm, and repeated at 5pm on Sky1Mix the same day.


As of this morning - Sky still had not published schedules with this in.

Tribune added them based on only basic information being available - and none of it from Sky.

Things should get better when Sky produce some details.


----------



## Ianl

sorry not had time to note specifics or to read all the previous posts but the following are starting to anoy me, i have analog ntl cable

cold case( sky1), charmed, CSI miami (living) and a couple of others are showing old dates for the new series,

mile high and HEX(sky1) is showing new dates for old series

and pimp my ride (mtv) is nearly always jackass

and episodes of the bill (itv1) reguarly are one episode out on the description


----------



## Gavin

Channel Callsign: SkyOne
Programme Name: Brainiac
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): N/A lots or repeats on Sky one and SkyMix
Problem: Wrong OAD, the one show left has an OAD of November, when in fact it's new. Last weeks had the same problem. 
Also have a generic block of text, not sure if thats because it's the same ep repeated losts (as Sky do) or different ep's. It was the same text as last weeks show 

I'm NOT going to call it in , the first showing is tonight and I'd rather they didn't change the OAD as Tivo will probably record more copies as the OAD will be different, but thought I'd post here is anyone else watches it.


----------



## lcsneil

Channel Callsign: SKYONE
Programme Name: Several on Sat evening 
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Saturday 5th March 2100-0000 
Problem type: Incorrect programmes listed

Tivo
21:00	Stargate Atlantis	The Siege (1/2)
22:00	Uncut! Best Unseen Ads	Uncut! Best Unseen Ads
23:00	Mile High
00:00 Hex

Digiguide/www.sky.com
20:00	Brainiac: Science Abuse
21:00 24
22:00 24
23:00 24
00:00 Hex


Neil


----------



## cwaring

According to Sky's own info it's actually a mixture of the two 

20:00 SG:A
21:00 - 00:00 24
00:00 Kirtsy's Home Videos

www.skyprogrammeinformation.co.uk


----------



## lcsneil

Well that differs from Sky.com



Neil


----------



## cwaring

.. and yet people _always_ blame Tribune


----------



## lcsneil

Well which ever way Tivo still not corrected for tonight on Sky 1 

So if you want the *24* catch up its manual settings time.

(my last update 1am 5/3/05)

Neil


----------



## groovyclam

Warning: E4 listings run out on 12th Mar


----------



## slimjime17

lcsneil said:


> Well which ever way Tivo still not corrected for tonight on Sky 1
> 
> So if you want the *24* catch up its manual settings time.
> 
> (my last update 1am 5/3/05)
> 
> Neil


Hi 
I've just done a daily call and sky one is now correct compared to the sky1 site.


----------



## Heuer

What is going on with 'Tripping the Rift' (Sky1 - a must see adult space cartoon)? Last Friday it was scheduled for 10:00 and TiVo recorded part of Sudden Impact. Previous Friday I got some Police documentary. In each case the channel was correct and the banner gave the episode details. Repeats on SkyMix were also wrong. I am at the stage of recording every single showing in the hope I will get an episode!


----------



## pmk

Are Tribune still checking this thread? Countdown still has not been fixed. Am I expected to spend 30 minutes on the phone to customer services trying to explain this and then no doubt the agent will not understand and just fob me off? 

Surely it cant be difficult to get correct its on Channel 4 a main channel, the same time each week day at 15:15, it is a new program each day. It is repeated in the early hours a couple of days behind full details in a previous post explaining how the repeats work. At this point if it just recorded all shows I would be happy, its nice and quick to delete shows but takes ages to override the 28 day rule.

Also ABC1 has lost the Episode Details for most programmes (i.e. Home Improvement, 8 Simple Rules etc) so TiVo is recording repeats for most of the day.


----------



## Mr 999

Same with American Idol (although it's recording 9 episodes too many each weekend) - I thought a moderator was working with Tribune to get corrections passed on?


----------



## ArwelP

*Postcode* CW2
*Service Provider* FreeView
*Channel Name* BBC1 and BBC2
*Channel Number* 1 and 2
*Date* Sunday 13th February 2005, Monday 14th February 2005
*Time* 9:00pm and 10:00pm
*Programme* "Supervolcano" and "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone"
*Problem* Schedule completely confused about 2-part drama and 2-part documentary.

The BBC is currently heavily trailing their drama "Supervolcano" (initially postponed after the tsunami).

What is actually happening is that *at 9 p.m. on Sunday 13th Feb., and at 9 p.m. on Monday 14th Feb., on BBC1* they will be showing the *drama *"Supervolcano" in two 60 minute parts.

Immediately afterward, *at 10 p.m. on both the Sunday and Monday on BBC2* they will be showing a _*documentary*_ "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone" in two 30 minute parts.

*TIVO shows all 4 items as "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone", with an identical programme description* which naturally completely screws up the planned recordings.


----------



## OzSat

Mr 999 said:


> I thought a moderator was working with Tribune to get corrections passed on?


I am forwarding all reports directly to Tribune. The repeating daily episodes are a problem which is being worked on.


----------



## pmk

ABC1 schedule this morning (6th March 05) was broken. 

TiVo thought it was recording 8 Simple Rules at 08:30 but it was actually Daddio

TiVo thought it was recording 8 Simple Rules at 08:55 but it was actually Geena Davis

Just checked my paper based TV guide and they had it correct. My paper based guide also has episode information also.

Guide data has not been that great for me for the past 3 weeks. All the problems seem to be affecting the programmes I need to record.

Are all the basic problems we have been experiencing related to the recent move / new offices I have been reading about?


----------



## sanderton

ArwelP said:


> *Postcode* CW2
> *Service Provider* FreeView
> *Channel Name* BBC1 and BBC2
> *Channel Number* 1 and 2
> *Date* Sunday 13th February 2005, Monday 14th February 2005
> *Time* 9:00pm and 10:00pm
> *Programme* "Supervolcano" and "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone"
> *Problem* Schedule completely confused about 2-part drama and 2-part documentary.
> 
> The BBC is currently heavily trailing their drama "Supervolcano" (initially postponed after the tsunami).
> 
> What is actually happening is that *at 9 p.m. on Sunday 13th Feb., and at 9 p.m. on Monday 14th Feb., on BBC1* they will be showing the *drama *"Supervolcano" in two 60 minute parts.
> 
> Immediately afterward, *at 10 p.m. on both the Sunday and Monday on BBC2* they will be showing a _*documentary*_ "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone" in two 30 minute parts.
> 
> *TIVO shows all 4 items as "Supervolcano: The Truth About Yellowstone", with an identical programme description* which naturally completely screws up the planned recordings.


For good measure of getting it completeley wrong, it's split into two series - one for the pair on teh Sunday night and one for teh pair on the Monday.


----------



## Glen

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: Sky One
Program: Mile High
Problem:
Everytime I goto watch Mile High when it appears in the Now Playing I hit play, and it always seems to be another program such as 24! This has happened a few times now!!


----------



## sjp

Wire in the Blood, ITV3 Mondays 9pm March 7th, 14th and 21st.

The 7th and 21st episodes can be set by one SP while the episode on the 14th has to be set by another.

Casanova on BBC3 next Sunday, March 13th does not appear in the listings currently available for BBC3 (which run out next Sunday night just after the time that Casanova should be on).


----------



## =CM=

Station: BBC4
Prog: The Late Edition
Shown: Thurs 22:30, Fri 01:00 & 03:30 & 22:30 (intermittant), Sundays late

1 episode per week but the Beeb don't want you to miss it. TiVo doesn't either: it catches every one of the 5 or so showings since the description is a terse 1-liner. Original air-date is the Thursday's but a "first showing" setting means 3 of the same!


----------



## ericd121

Channel *five* 
Programme *Alias* 
Date/Time *Tuesdays 12:30am*
Problem *Incorrect Duration*

*five* has reduced the timeslot for *Alias* to *40* minutes.

If, as often happens, an episode starts *3* or *4* minutes late, it will over-run *5* minutes of padding, as, even without ad breaks, an episode lasts over *42* minutes.

This post is 

A Heads-Up for folks to adjust their padding
A plea to Tribune to over-ride the data given to them by *five*


----------



## cwaring

The descriptions for the new BBC "Neighbours" episodes are all over the place this week. eg the synopsis for Tomorrow's episode is actually for Friday's (I think) 'season finale' (shown in Oz last October) and my Tivo had scheduled both the 1340 AND the 1735 eps on Wednesday 'cos it thought they were different eps as the synopses were totally different.

Also..... (while I'm here!)

... the synopsis for this Thursday's NEW episode of "Charmed" (LivingTV) is incorrect. The one given is for a S2 or S3 ep (can't remember which!).


----------



## cwaring

This one's not in Tivo yet! It's a repeat of the programme show on Sunday just gone on C4.

DOCUMENTARY: X-Rated: The TV They Tried to Ban
Channel: E4 144
Date: Saturday 12th March 2005
Time: 23:05 to 00:40 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 1 hour and 35 minutes.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495
Copyright ©1999-2004 GipsyMedia Ltd.


----------



## boyced

Season pass for Bremner, bird and Fortune on C4 Sunday 8pm not working., showing no upcoming episodes. Its on 13/03/05!


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> This one's not in Tivo yet! It's a repeat of the programme show on Sunday just gone on C4.


Just to say that it was in Tivo, they just chopped the "X Rated" bit off the title for some reason


----------



## pmk

Not like anyone is listening but Countdown C4 15:15 Weekdays is still not working. 

The coming week only has one showing due to Horse Racing but 9 out of the 10 shows over the coming weeks are not recorded due to 28 day rule. 

I guess I can hope that the the Horse Racing has changed something and it will start working again.

Arrrggghhh!


----------



## etrigan

*Postcode* M15
*Service Provider* Sky Digital
*Channel Name* UK Food +1 
*Channel Number * 146
*Date* Every Day
*Time* 1900 to 0600
*Programme* n/a
*Problem* UK Food+1 is off-air between the times above. Guide never reflects this, instead listing UK Food programmes at +1 hour. Wrong!


----------



## BaggieBoy

*Sky Sports 1 (Channel 401)
Tuesday 15th March 2005
1900 to 2200
Live Ford Football Special: Chelsea vs. West Bromwich Albion*

TiVo has this as Gillette Soccer Special (i.e. the studio talking heads show). The change was made last Thursday by Sky to show the match instead.


----------



## sjp

BBC Radio4
Desert Island Discs
Sunday 11:15, repeated Friday 9am

This mornings data listed the wrong "castaway", fridays repeat is correct though.

After that, who knows.


----------



## cwaring

BaggieBoy said:


> *Sky Sports 1 (Channel 401)
> Tuesday 15th March 2005
> 1900 to 2200
> Live Ford Football Special: Chelsea vs. West Bromwich Albion*
> 
> TiVo has this as Gillette Soccer Special (i.e. the studio talking heads show). The change was made last Thursday by Sky to show the match instead.


Remember, it's three days turn-around for schedule updates so this may yet appear, but don't hold your breath or anything


----------



## occitan

Postcode AL2
Service Provider BBC
Channel Name BBC3
Channel Number 115
Date 26/March every week
Time 19:45
Programme Doctor Who Confidential
Problem

Isn't mentioned at all

See BBC website for details


----------



## occitan

Postcode AL2
Service Provider BBC
Channel Name BBC1
Channel Number 101
Date 26/March every week
Time 19:00
Programme Doctor Who
Problem

Isn't mentioned at all

See BBC website


----------



## OzSat

occitan said:


> Postcode AL2
> Service Provider BBC
> Channel Name BBC1
> Channel Number 101
> Date 26/March every week
> Time 19:00
> Programme Doctor Who
> Problem
> 
> Isn't mentioned at all
> 
> See BBC website


As the listings for 26th March are not released by the BBC until 17th March - it will not appear yet.

As already mentioned a few times before - only a base generic (and not very accurate) schedule is provided that far in advance.


----------



## the_hut

boyced said:


> Season pass for Bremner, bird and Fortune on C4 Sunday 8pm not working., showing no upcoming episodes. Its on 13/03/05!


Just echoing this.

The old season pass is now broken. It worked last week but didn't work this week.


----------



## Zaichik

I've been finding quite a lot of broken season passes lately. Either the episode identifiers are mixed, there are generic details so all episodes record, or the series code is changed so no episodes are listed at all in upcoming episodes.


----------



## sjp

SciFi is trailing From The Earth To The Moon at the moment.

There are currently 2 episodes in the data, the first for the Monday March 21st and the second for Friday April 1st (which in itself seems a little odd). neither episode allows an SP to be set.

Digiguide not lot of help, they're only showing a 1958 film on TCM.


----------



## jonphil

Postcode: DE7
Service Provider: SKY
Channel Name: LivingTV
Programme: Life as we know it
Problem: New episodes not showing in the season pass. Only listing repeats in the afternoon even though Living TV advertise it at 9pm.


----------



## sjp

jonphil said:


> Postcode: DE7
> Service Provider: SKY
> Channel Name: LivingTV
> Programme: Life as we know it
> Problem: New episodes not showing in the season pass. Only listing repeats in the afternoon even though Living TV advertise it at 9pm.


this is one of the broken SP affectees... you'll need a new SP to pick up the ongoing eps. - though it might not be a bad idea to keep the old one around just in case.

if anybody's listening... is this thing fixed yet? the problem with LAWKI seemed to arrive pretty late, what seemed like a good week after the initial burst of problems.


----------



## sjp

ITV2
The Late Show With Letterman
around 1am , repeated at 5:10

towards the end of last week a download occurred that caused ALL episodes of Letterman to be picked up including those due to be broadcast over the next few days.

as of this mornings download (10am or thereabouts) this is still happening.

sure it's easy to delete the offending recordings but when a DL take place that doubles the amount of shows due to be recorded over the next 15 odd days... it's just getting a little old that's all.


----------



## bradleyem

BBC1 (all regions)
Archangel

The BBC1 two parter on this weekend, Sat and Sunday @ 9pm (ish) is split into two different programs, when really it should be a series (allbeit one with only two parts)

It also clashes with CSI:NY. *grumbles*


----------



## cwaring

The following programme is now missing from Saturday's listings. It was there when I looked the other day 

ENTERTAINMENT: Some Things You Need To Know About Dr Who
Channel: BBC 2 North TV 2
Date: Saturday 19th March 2005
Time: 20:30 to 20:40 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 10 minutes.
Trivia concerning the Time Lord.
(Widescreen, Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=1495. Copyright ©1999-2004 GipsyMedia Ltd.


----------



## ericd121

Channel *BBC1* 
Programme *The Two Ronnies Sketchbook* 
Date/Time *Fridays 9:00pm*
Problem *No Season Pass and ...*

There is no Season Pass for the six part series *The Two Ronnies Sketchbook*.

It also has generic data, so if you set up a *WishList* for *Ronnies*, it falls foul of the *28 Day Rule* and only sets the first episode to record.


----------



## GarySargent

ozsat said:


> As of this morning - Sky still had not published schedules with this in.
> 
> Tribune added them based on only basic information being available - and none of it from Sky.
> 
> Things should get better when Sky produce some details.


Over two weeks later and things have got no better. Still no season pass option for "Michael Jackson Trial" on Sky One 1:30pm daily (repeated Sky One mix 5pm daily).

I can't believe Sky haven't put this in their schedules after over two weeks. Its on the TV Guide on Sky's website.

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## JonnyJackov

*Postcode L4
Service Provider Sky Digital
Channel Name Discovery / Discovery +1
Channel Number 551 / 552
Date 17th March 2005
Time 22.00 / 23.00
Programme Mythbusters*

I would like to bring to the attention of anyone listening at Tribune, or anyone even interested, for the third time in the last couple of months, problems with Mythbusters.

I have already this week recorded 3 Mythbusters, only to discover that they were in fact completely different programmes. Not a Mythbusters in site, (on my Now Playing anyway).

Even more frustrating is that tivo is showing episodes of Mythbusters on Discovery+1, but not showing them on Discovery. Correct me if I'm wrong, but surely data for the +1 channels should match the original channel (plus one hour).
This shouldn't be too difficult to get right.

On the evening of March 17th, Discovery plus one shows a completely different schedule to Discovery. Now who said the listings weren't getting worse.

John


----------



## lcsneil

DCI (Channel 554)
Thursday 17th March 2005
0800 to 0900

Episode title incorrect - should be 'Kemerton' but is labelled by Tivo as 'Kew Gardens'

Even though the programme description is correct and talks about Kemerton and NO mention of Kew Gardens they still get the title wrong.  

Neil


----------



## afrobabe

Been reading through the thread and just wanted to put in my tuppence ha'penny. My Season Passes for ER and The O.C have both broken and I've been manually recording when I don't see them in the To Do List. Though my old Season Pass for Enterprise came back on line when the new series started two weeks ago
Just thought I'd let you know.
Also does anyone know when these season pass issues will cease and desist...
many thanks


----------



## cwaring

afrobabe said:


> My Season Passes for ER and The O.C have both broken


My FROSP for "ER" is working perfectly. Is yours an 'old' one from at least the last season? That could explain it, as mine is more recent.

Don't watch "The OC" so can't comment.



afrobabe said:


> Also does anyone know when these season pass issues will cease and desist...


That would assume a perfect world, so not a chance


----------



## csteinle

Channel: CNNEU
Programme: Daily Show: Global Edition
Date/Time: Various weekend showing, but usually [email protected]:30 & 20:30 SUn @ 11:30 & 22:30

Each show is down as being the same episode, so gets nobbled by the 28 day rule.
The same episode is usually shown 4 times each weekend, but currently nothing is being recorded as all episodes have an OAD of 26th November.


----------



## cwaring

csteinle said:


> Each show is down as being the same episode, so gets nobbled by the 28 day rule.


Ahh, the famous "Click Online" syndrome


----------



## pmk

If you are a Doctor Who fan and are trying to catch all the specials that are on at the moment you might want to double check tonights guide data. 

The "Some Things You Need To Know About Doctor Who" and "Doctor Who Mastermind" is not being picked up by a Title Wish List for "Doctor Who" as it has been appreviated to "Dr Who". (BBC2 tonight 20:30 / 20:40 respectively)

I have changed to an Advanced Wish List to catch both "Doctor Who" and "Dr Who" as keywords and that seems to have solved the problem and caught a couple more interviews etc.

HTH


----------



## scoopuk

And I still don't have listings data for BBC 1 next Saturday for the first new Doctor Who episode.
(I'm getting too excited about the new show - only one week to wait !)


----------



## lcsneil

scoopuk said:


> And I still don't have listings data for BBC 1 next Saturday for the first new Doctor Who episode.
> (I'm getting too excited about the new show - only one week to wait !)


Neither do I 101 BBC1LDN shows 'unknown. Yet some of the regional BBC1 show the correct programmes e.g BBC1West (956) & BBC1SE (953) & BBC1EAST (952) & BBC1WSM 949

However, London & North don't seem to have lsitings. Tivo last updated 14:45 today - Sat.

Neil


----------



## cwaring

Erm, isn't this the norm? The Sat/Sun download brings the _following_ week's (ie the week after next) terrestrial schedules. As far as I know that's how it's always worked and anything further is "unofficial" and therefore subject to change.


----------



## OzSat

A week's worth of listings starting with next Saturday (including Doctor Who: Rose) appeared in this mornings download.

It is not uncommon for some regions not to get the update until Sunday's download.


----------



## DeadKenny

ozsat said:


> A week's worth of listings starting with next Saturday (including Doctor Who: Rose) appeared in this mornings download.
> 
> It is not uncommon for some regions not to get the update until Sunday's download.


Seems that's the case here. BBC1LDN just shows all listings as "BBC ONE" with "No information available". Other regions (including those mentioned above as 'correct') are coming up with listings but they're wrong (no Doctor Who mentioned at all, just Rugby!!  ). BBC3 listings for 26th are also wrong.

On a side note, I still find Cartoon Network & Paramount listings to be frequently wrong.


----------



## OzSat

Dr Who:Rose is now listing in all regions - BBC3 is also correct.


----------



## xxxx

There seems to be a whole slew of broken season passes on BBC radio via Sky Digital.

For example: "Money Box" on BBCR4, "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" on BBCR7, "News Quiz" on BBCR7.

I think I'll write an app for my PC to search the listings on the BBC website and to record them direct over the internet.


----------



## Milhouse

ozsat said:


> Dr Who:Rose is now listing in all regions - BBC3 is also correct.


Still no BBC1LDN listings beyond 25 March - 26 March and beyond are devoid of listing info. 

My TiVo succesfully dialed in at 2.40am this Sunday morning (8 hours ago) so all processing should now be complete. BBC2LDN has listings up to and including 31 March.

Analogue Telewest Cable, Post code CRO.

EDIT: Forced another Daily Call and BBC1LDN is now good upto and including 2 April (12 days) and BBC2LDN 8 April (19 days)...


----------



## pmk

I dont believe it! Countdown is still broken. It looks like the overnight update has yet again updated data although not completely correct it would have at least recorded each programme to data that is completely wrong (Original Air Dates are all set the same - I think this is the problem) so only the first showing of the week is recorded all the rest are not. Arrrggghhhh.


----------



## cwaring

Just "FYI" as I'm sure they'll appear soon, I hope  but there are no BB1 listings after 25th March here for BBC1NTH either  Last call was around 2am today.


----------



## sanderton

The problem is not the OAD dates per se, but that ALL next week's episodes of Countdown are set to the *same * TMSID.

I'm usually the first to spring to Tribunes defence, but this one just indefinsible. Ozsat - can you hand hold them through this one? They used to have loads of these set up with new IDs being put in autimatically, but they new guys either don't know how or it got lost in the move!


----------



## sanderton

cwaring said:


> Just "FYI" as I'm sure they'll appear soon, I hope  but there are no BB1 listings after 25th March here for BBC1NTH either  Last call was around 2am today.


It's turning into AOL round here...


----------



## Fishy

Postcode *TW8*
Service Provider *SKY*
Channel Name *BBC1 (LONDON)*
Channel Number *101 * 
Date *20 Mar 2005*
Time *12:30pm*
Programme *Politics Show * 
Problem *Not recording *

Same problem as seems to be happening a lot now, the tivo thinks this show is available again within 28 days, of course it isn't.

Perhaps tivo should be thinking about switching back to tribune USA until the europe office gets a bit more practise at this.


----------



## Mr 999

> Same problem as seems to be happening a lot now, the tivo thinks this show is available again within 28 days, of course it isn't.
> 
> Perhaps tivo should be thinking about switching back to tribune USA until the europe office gets a bit more practise at this.


Same with Breakfast With Frost :down: :down:



> By Ozsat:
> I am forwarding all reports directly to Tribune. The repeating daily episodes are a problem which is being worked on.


Top man. But are they actually reading your e-mails? There's no sign of improvment here, and the mistake above has caused me a load of grief. Let's hope they get better soon.

If the listings are being provided by Europeans, why are they being published sometime after 3am each morning? Our Tivos tend to dial in earlier than that on average I think - they may as well publish better listings later in the day (at 5:30pm) then rush out incorrect ones in the early hours, as most people will get them at the same time.


----------



## pmk

sanderton said:


> The problem is not the OAD dates per se, but that ALL next week's episodes of Countdown are set to the *same * TMSID.
> 
> I'm usually the first to spring to Tribunes defence, but this one just indefinsible. Ozsat - can you hand hold them through this one? They used to have loads of these set up with new IDs being put in autimatically, but they new guys either don't know how or it got lost in the move!


Thanks Stuart. I am not sure what is wrong with Countdown all I know is at some point an update causes something to go wrong.

I have already gone through each episode and manual overridden for w/b 21st March to ensure I do not miss a programme.

For w/b 28th March there appears to be no Monday episode (may be correct / may be wrong for all I know) and Tuesday episode is being recorded but the rest of the week no 15:15 episode is being recorded.

For w/b 4 April all episodes are set to be recorded when I look at Upcoming Episodes in my wish list but if the pattern continues nearer to the time (probably next weekend) this will all change and probably the epsiode on the 4th will be recorded but the rest will not or some variation of this.


----------



## cwaring

pmk said:


> For w/b 28th March there appears to be no Monday episode (may be correct / may be wrong for all I know)...


As it's Easter Bank Holiday Monday, you can probably guess


----------



## DeadKenny

cwaring said:


> Just "FYI" as I'm sure they'll appear soon, I hope  but there are no BB1 listings after 25th March here for BBC1NTH either  Last call was around 2am today.


Same here . Last call was 3am and guide data is shown as running up to 8th April.

Just doing a forced call now.

Edit: That's fixed it


----------



## woody

Tivo/tribune seem to think that 'Footballers Wives' is to be shown on BBC4 on April 1st. It should be ITV1


----------



## OzSat

woody said:


> Tivo/tribune seem to think that 'Footballers Wives' is to be shown on BBC4 on April 1st. It should be ITV1


According to the BBC - it is on BBC4 at 10.20pm and 3am on 1st April.

See 'TV on Trial' at 8pm on BBC4 on 1st April.


----------



## GarySargent

GarySargent said:


> Over two weeks later and things have got no better. Still no season pass option for "Michael Jackson Trial" on Sky One 1:30pm daily (repeated Sky One mix 5pm daily).
> 
> I can't believe Sky haven't put this in their schedules after over two weeks. Its on the TV Guide on Sky's website.
> 
> :down: :down: :down:


Still no season pass - now three weeks since this was reported. How hard can it be to add a series ID?


----------



## the_hut

Part II of Archangel (BBC1, two part drama, c9pm today and yesterday) this evening didn't record. I set a season pass which did record part I. Thankfully I noticed the red light wasn't on.

Bremner Bird And Fortune (C4, Sundays, 8pm) - The original season pass did not pick this up, now second week running. Should I be setting a new season pass or will the old one start working?


----------



## sanderton

OK, even I now have to concede that the qulaity of TiVo guide data is now getting much worse!


----------



## ericd121

ozsat said:


> According to the BBC - it is on BBC4 at 10.20pm and 3am on 1st April.
> 
> See 'TV on Trial' at 8pm on BBC4 on 1st April.


This is going to confuse a few people!

There are going to be a few *ITV *programmes shown in full on *BBC4 *- 
*Coronation Street, The Sweeney, Spitting Image,* etc.

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/tvontrial/decades.shtml *



sanderton said:


> OK, even I now have to concede that the quality of TiVo guide data is now getting much worse!


I must admit, the fact that TiVo had *two* Season Passes for *Archangel* (a two-part drama) was both amusing and bemusing...


----------



## daveh

And Archangel is currently shown as being on again next week-end. Which it clearly isn't. And when are they going to sort out the shambles which is 24?


----------



## =CM=

Station: C4
Prog: The Simpsons
Times: weekdays 18:00, Fri 21:00 (occ. 21:30), Sundays 18:00

The schedule isn't easy to track, poor old TiVo appears to have given up trying. Sunday's 18:00 was originally a repeat of Friday 21:00. On Fri 18 March they showed 2 eps (21:00 & 21:30), TiVo only took the first one.

Also: the weekday 18:00 ones should really be tracked as repeats since they were shown on BBC2 before (leaving out the argument that Sky _onc_ got them first). A *First showing* setting should omit the weekday ones.

More power to the elbow: episode listings differ from the guides'/papers' ones.


----------



## woody

ozsat said:


> According to the BBC - it is on BBC4 at 10.20pm and 3am on 1st April.
> 
> See 'TV on Trial' at 8pm on BBC4 on 1st April.


tivo/tribune doesn't have any showings listed though, and the show returns on April 1st, according to two listings magazines, and digiguide.

The details of the show listed for BBC4, are the details of the 1st program in the new series.


----------



## OzSat

woody said:


> tivo/tribune doesn't have any showings listed though, and the show returns on April 1st, according to two listings magazines, and digiguide.
> 
> The details of the show listed for BBC4, are the details of the 1st program in the new series.


  

Please check facts (and that your TiVo is up-to-date) before posting in this thread as it takes a lot of time trying to find errors when the error reports are wrong!

The new series starts on 31st March on ITV1 - and is listed correctly on TiVo.

The episode on 1st April on BBC4 is also listed correctly - the synopsis is that published by the BBC.

EDIT: Just checked Digiguide and it has the new series on 31st March on ITV1.

TiVo and Digiguide have the same details.

And both agree with the ITV/BBC schedules.


----------



## woody

RE: Footballers Wives

the guide data is inacurate somewhere, as I have a SP set for 'Footballers Wives' and it shows no upcoming episodes, but a search by title does show it listed, so appolagies for this bit.


----------



## OzSat

I'll ask them to check the SP is not split - but all the (user) display data is correct.


----------



## Richardr

the_hut said:


> Part II of Archangel (BBC1, two part drama, c9pm today and yesterday) this evening didn't record. I set a season pass which did record part I. Thankfully I noticed the red light wasn't on.
> 
> Bremner Bird And Fortune (C4, Sundays, 8pm) - The original season pass did not pick this up, now second week running. Should I be setting a new season pass or will the old one start working?


Best to check in the listings - but my old pass seems to start working next week again, having missed the past couple of weeks.


----------



## weeble

*Star Wars: Clone Wars* Season 2 started today on Toonami, and although it is listed on TiVo (NTL ex-C&W, channel 903, LS12) all the episodes have the same description and the Season Pass doesn't work.

Digiguide isn't much help either, but I think Mon-Thurs the 6pm showings are the new ones and the 8am and 4pm ones are repeats of the previous day's 6pm ep.

I've had to set manuals for all of them to make sure, as the SP just picks up Tuesday's 8am ep and Friday's 5:30pm one (which is an hour long and the only one on that day).

(I didn't even realise it had started again until a review went up on AICN tonight!)

_*Edit: *_ _It appears that the 8am, 4pm & 6pm showings are actually the same, but include TWO 12 minute eps in the half hour. Tues 22nd is episodes 22 & 23, so Weds will be (I think) eps 23 & 24 and Thurs eps 24 & 25. Friday's 1hr block will be eps 21-25 (probably) - as will Saturday's and Sunday's. There are only 5 episodes, so the next couple of weeks should follow the same pattern (Monday will be episodes 21+22)._


----------



## pmk

=CM= said:


> Station: C4
> Prog: The Simpsons
> Times: weekdays 18:00, Fri 21:00 (occ. 21:30), Sundays 18:00
> The schedule isn't easy to track, poor old TiVo appears to have given up trying. Sunday's 18:00 was originally a repeat of Friday 21:00.


Unless C4 have missed/are going to miss some epsiodes the Sunday 18:00 repeat is a "couple" of weeks behind I think but it should still be caught by the 28 day rule. I certainly do not remember the Fri / Sun episodes just gone being a match.

Sunday Just Gone = The One With A Tramp On A Train this was definately a "couple" of weeks ago when this was shown on a Friday.


----------



## slinkoff

Strictly Dance Fever
Shown on BBC1 and BBC3

Tivo lists three seperate programmes:

Strictly Dance Fever (BBC1)
Strictly Dance Fever (BBC3)
Strictly Dance Fever on Three (BBC3)

All three appear to have different series IDs.


Also Location, Location, Location (C4) series ID isn't picking up all epsidoes.

Eastenders Omnibus
Simialr to Strictly Dance Fever. Tivo lists several different programs with the same or similar names and the series IDs are different.


----------



## britcub

BBC4
Saturdays 19:30
Fortunes of War

Does not appear to have a season pass

--------------------------------

Paramount Comedy 2
Daily 23:00, 02:00
Jongleurs Unleashed

Is regularly recording the same episode twice.


----------



## OzSat

slinkoff said:


> Strictly Dance Fever
> Shown on BBC1 and BBC3
> 
> Tivo lists three seperate programmes:
> 
> Strictly Dance Fever (BBC1)
> Strictly Dance Fever (BBC3)
> Strictly Dance Fever on Three (BBC3)
> 
> All three appear to have different series IDs.


There are only two IDs - the fact it has (BBC1) and (BBC3) after 'Strickly Dance Fever' shows it has the same id.

But this title shouldn't be used on BBC3.


----------



## pmk

Anyone using a Title Wish List of "The Games" should note that the main show that starts tomorrow is called "Games 2005" so you will need to use an advanced wish list to catch both or add another. According to Channel 4's TV Guide web site it should not have changed title. HTH.


----------



## hornist

Today my TiVo told me that TV5 (TV5EU) is no longer available on Telewest digital, and has removed it from the list of channels. As far as I can tell it _is_ still available (on channel 825 in the Supreme package), and Telewest technical support aren't aware of intentions to remove it. At the moment I'm assuing this is a Tribune/TiVo error, not a change to TW service.


----------



## brital

Broken season pass (Channel 4-Freeview). Have been manually adding missing episodes. Decided to cancel SP, clear to do list and re-establish SP. The result was Ok for latest episodes but missing several of the earlier ones (24/03, 29/03 and 30/03)


----------



## OzSat

There has been (or still is) a problem with TV5EU and UKTVDOC - it should be fixed by Saturday.


----------



## gwgw45

Postcode WA16 
Service Provider Tererstiral 
Channel Name BBC2 
Programme Ikea Drives me Crazy 
Time/Date of airing 10.30pm, Monday 28th March
Problem encountered Tivo schdule shows this as starting at 9.30


----------



## OzSat

gwgw45 said:


> Postcode WA16
> Service Provider Tererstiral
> Channel Name BBC2
> Programme Ikea Drives me Crazy
> Time/Date of airing 10.30pm, Monday 28th March
> Problem encountered Tivo schdule shows this as starting at 9.30


Check you calls are up-to-date. Guide data should run to Thursday 14 Apr.

My data has this programme starting at 10.30pm.


----------



## 10203

gwgw45, are you using TiVoWeb to check the showing time? Clocks go forward this Sunday so TiVoWeb will be showing times an hour out after Sunday morning. The only known fix is to restart TiVoWeb after the time change.


----------



## OzSat

ozsat said:


> There has been (or still is) a problem with TV5EU and UKTVDOC - it should be fixed by Saturday.


UKTVDOC and TV5EU were restored on Saturday's download.


----------



## steveroe

Postcode HU1
Service Provider Sky
Channel Name ITVYOR (103)
Programme Formula One Racing
Time/Date of airing Sunday 3rd April
Problem encountered :

Something is very wrong here, my TiVo shows 3 seperate programs dotted about in the afternoon split up by other programmes. As all three have the same ID only the first is set to record

ITV website says:

Bahrain GP on ITV1 and ITV2

Qualifying 1: Sat 02 April 1030-1210

Live race: Sun 03 April 1140-1435

Highlights: Mon 04 April 0015-0110 (ITV1)

http://www.itv-f1.com/TVSchedule.aspx


----------



## Mike B

steveroe said:


> Postcode HU1
> Service Provider Sky
> Channel Name ITVYOR (103)
> Programme Formula One Racing
> Time/Date of airing Sunday 3rd April
> Problem encountered :
> 
> Something is very wrong here, my TiVo shows 3 seperate programs dotted about in the afternoon split up by other programmes. As all three have the same ID only the first is set to record
> 
> ITV website says:
> 
> Bahrain GP on ITV1 and ITV2
> 
> Qualifying 1: Sat 02 April 1030-1210
> 
> Live race: Sun 03 April 1140-1435
> 
> Highlights: Mon 04 April 0015-0110 (ITV1)
> 
> http://www.itv-f1.com/TVSchedule.aspx


...not according to my TiVo. Everything seems as it should be (except for tivoweb being an hour out due to the clock changing tomorrow night)


----------



## steveroe

Mike, 

I agree, it's correct for ITVLON but not for ITVYOR - I have not checked all the other regions.


----------



## OzSat

ITVULS
ITV1WCY
ITV1YOR
ITV1WE
ITVSCO

all seem to have the same problem - it has been reported.


----------



## steveroe

ozsat said:


> ITVULS
> ITV1WCY
> ITV1YOR
> ITV1WE
> ITVSCO
> 
> all seem to have the same problem - it has been reported.


Now okay for ITVYOR


----------



## ericd121

Channel *Channel 4* 
Programme *Friday Night with Jonathon Ross * 
Date/Time *Friday April 1st  10:35pm*
Problem *Spurious Entry* 

*Alternative Titles*

It's all fun and *Games* or...
*April Foolish* or...
*Friday Night* with Jonathon Ross - you can't avoid him!

There is a spurious entry for *Friday Night with Jonathon Ross* in *Friday, 1st April's Channel 4* evening listings.

Allow me to illustrate.

*Two* listings on different channels.









The spurious entry on *Channel 4*









The spurious entry's details









The correct entry's details









As you can see, this shortens *The Games: Live Final* by 35 minutes, so you won't know who won.


----------



## Mr Hat

Service Provider: Sky
Channel Name: ITV1WE (103)
Programme Name: Flying High
Date/Time: Thur 14 April 2005 / 7:30PM
Problem: Existing Season Pass for last series of same name is not picking up the new series.


----------



## OzSat

Mr Hat said:


> Service Provider: Sky
> Channel Name: ITV1WE (103)
> Programme Name: Flying High
> Date/Time: Thur 14 April 2005 / 7:30PM
> Problem: Existing Season Pass for last series of same name is not picking up the new series.


Anything beyond 8th April is not a part of the real schedule - it will not be until next weekend.


----------



## Gadgeteer

Seems to be a common problem now.

One example;-
Channel: FX289 
Series: JAG. 
Showing as 2005 when they are series 6 (couple of years old)


----------



## sjp

Gadgeteer said:


> Seems to be a common problem now.
> 
> One example;-
> Channel: FX289
> Series: JAG.
> Showing as 2005 when they are series 6 (couple of years old)


jumping on the above... there are _many_ shows that are listed as 2005 that are not even close (can't remember which show particularly but it was appraoching 30 years old). some even have the repeat tag at the end of the data.

those that are incorrectly listed as 2005 that have the repeat tag can have the correct OAD which makes the 2005 incorrect date "deliberate" i.e. not an accident - if they trust their OADs how come the 2005 appears?

whilst this is starting to sound like a discussion this problem causes extra effort in proving the data to be correct, we see 2005 and think it's new only to find, by historical digiguide or tvtome searching, that it isn't.


----------



## Adder

Platforum: BSkyB

Channel: 413: MOTORS

Problem: No listings since Saturday 19th March, can we have them back please?

There was a notable improvement in quality of Motors listings when we changed over to Tribune EU, but there's been no listings at all for over a week.


----------



## sanderton

sjp said:


> some even have the repeat tag at the end of the data.


The [R] isn't used by TiVo, and as it will appear on a same-day repeat of a show, it's no use for OAD checking..


----------



## sjp

sanderton said:


> The [R] isn't used by TiVo, and as it will appear on a same-day repeat of a show, it's no use for OAD checking..


but the [R] denotes a repeat which contradicts, on the whole, the 2005 date. i was attempting to show that there is an easy way of figuring out if 2005 was valid or not, if the broadcaster provides an [R] tag then there is a good chance that the show is not from 2005. obviously as we move through the year this will not be as valid a check.

i thought i'd seen an [R] tag on shows that are true repeats i.e. on shows that are not part of a 3 time per day broadcast pattern - this is certainly the case with the Friday repeat of desert island discs. the use of the [R] tag did seem like the whole of the radio times type data was being used by tribune though the lack of other tags does go against this theory.

here endeth this mornings discussion


----------



## pmk

Countdown still has not been fixed.

C4 at 15:15 on weekdays

It is still only selecting the first programme of the week and when you tell it to record the programme the next day the first programme is set to not record this is on top of setting the other showings in the week to record because of the 28 day rule problem. Then near the end of the week when the guide data is updated it sets a following week that did look like it was going to record to not to record either.

FIXING OF GUIDE DATA HAS BEEN RUBBISH EVER SINCE TRIBUNE EU HAS TAKEN OVER - MUST BE SIX WEEKS AND COUNTING NOW


----------



## Holster

Callsign: Sci-Fi
Programme Name: Medical Investigation
Date/Time: 28/03/2005 20:00
Problem: TiVo has not taken into account the new schedule where only one episode of Medical Investigation is shown on Monday nights at the new time of 20:00 rather than the previous scheduling of the previous weeks episode at 20:00 with the new episode showing at 21:00.


----------



## Holster

Callsign: Sci-Fi
Programme Name: From the Earth to the Moon
Date/Time: 28/03/2005 21:00
Problem: This programme has not been listed on TiVo at all, this it seems is due to the error with the Medical Investigation scheduling problem.

see previous posting


----------



## Holster

Callsign: Sky One
Programme Name: 24
Date/Time: All episodes of season 4 (current)
Problem: All actors mentioned are from the first season with only Kiefer Sutherland being correct.


----------



## =CM=

Default listings for the 2 nightly showings on ITV2, defaulting to 1993 but these are definitely 2005 (but some recent repeats, still of this year's vintage).


----------



## pmk

New episodes of 8 Simple Rules started today/Tuesday at 17:05 on ABC1 (it certainly looks like Goodbye by the first 30 seconds) so thank the absolutely rubbish guide data if you missed it. I thankfully went through all 17:05 epsiodes this week and forced them to record just in case (Friday may have the correct title). I think they are repeated over the weekend (episode titles are present for these at the moment whether they are correct I do not know). HTH.


----------



## sanderton

Could be worse; Media Center 2005 has no listings at all for abc1!


----------



## browellm

Postcode NG13
Service Provider: Freeview
Channel Name: C4
Programme: ER
Time/Date of airing: Monday 28th March & 4th April

Problem encountered :

Whilst the year and programme description appear correct, the cast list is from the early ER seasons, e.g. Anthony Edwards, George Clooney, Julie Marguiles, Eriq la Salle etc. etc.


----------



## slimjime17

Callsign: Euro Sport
Programme Name: World Cup Qualifer
Date/Time: 30th March, 8:00am - 10:00am
Problem: It's not Football it's Snooker, China Open.


----------



## manolan

Channel 5
Saturdays (time varies, I think)
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Has changed series id. First episode of the series was shown on the old one, but it changed last weekend.


----------



## Mike B

manolan said:


> Channel 5
> Saturdays (time varies, I think)
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> 
> Has changed series id. First episode of the series was shown on the old one, but it changed last weekend.


Are you sure? My SP picked up both episodes without a problem, and is showing them both as having an SeriesId of 3408.

Which platform is this for?


----------



## OzSat

Mike B said:


> Are you sure? My SP picked up both episodes without a problem, and is showing them both as having an SeriesId of 3408.
> 
> Which platform is this for?


The platform will make no difference - FIVE on any platform is the same.

The only difference can be different download days.


----------



## =CM=

Station: C4
Date: Tues 5 April and weekly
Prog: Supernanny 2nd series

Series 1 season pass doesn't pick up next week's 2nd series of the scowling nanny but the prog. description is correct with a 2005 year stamp.

Naughty step for the Tribune people.


----------



## aerialplug

Station: E4

Prog: Point Pleasant
(all future episodes in the schedule, unless E4 can get the show again)

Due to the series being suddenly cancelled by Fox due to pretty dire ratings in the States, E4's showings for Point have also suddenly been pulled as Fox, instead of letting the show play out the 13 completed episodes here, have actually withdrawn the series from all broadcasters currently showing it (including E4 and one in Canada).

It's now moot, but there was a probability it would have been bumped here anyway this week as we were only a week behind the States, and their showing got bumped last week for American Idol being re-shown due to a mixup with wrong telephone numbers being given out.


----------



## cwaring

So not _technically_ an *error* then?


----------



## lcsneil

aerialplug said:


> Station: E4
> 
> Prog: Point Pleasant
> (all future episodes in the schedule, unless E4 can get the show again)
> 
> Due to the series being suddenly cancelled by Fox due to pretty dire ratings in the States, E4's showings for Point have also suddenly been pulled as Fox, instead of l.


Which is now causing confusion....

Sun schedules showing as follows:-

E4 website

18:00 The OC
19:00 Point Pleasant
20:00 Smallville
21:00 ER

Tivo
18:00 The OC
19:00 Point Pleasant
20:00 Smallville
21:00 ER

Yet Digiguide suggests the line up is now.....

18:00 The OC
19:00 Smallville
20:00 Friends (S6Ep4)
20:30 Friends (S6Ep5)
21:00 ER

Just a word of warning if you are a Smallville fan to keep your eyes open this weekend!

Neil


----------



## gyre

Oh LOL. I've just rebuilt my database as when I clicked on a smallville episode it gave me that point pleasant one.

-- gyre --


----------



## AMc

> So not technically an *error* then?


I set another recording last night because the episode of Point Pleasant 'Waking the dead' turned out to be Wife Swap.

The fact that the show is listed but isn't being shown is an error in the listings. Though for once it's not a Tribune mistake but something forced on C4 by Fox. Thanks to aerialplug for the information, now I know what happened.


----------



## sanderton

Show: Super 12 Rugby
Channels: Sky Sports 1/2/Xtra

A bunch of European Cup and Europena Challenge Cup games this weekend have been coded under Super 12. I thought this was the kind of thing having a European office do the listings would help with! (Super 12 is the southern hemisphere competition).


----------



## Holster

Callsign: Living/+1
Programme Name: Charmed
Date/Time: All episodes of current season
Problem: The actor list is from a previous season when Shannon Doherty was still a cast member and as such makes no mention of Rose McGowan.


----------



## stevelup

Hi

A lot of people were caught out last week with a failed recording of Holby City.

It's done it again this week. A new season pass needs to be created. The old season pass contains only repeat episodes on UK Gold and UK Gold 2.

Steve


----------



## bradleyem

Quick heads up - Charles and Camilla's wedding will now be on Saturday instead of Friday. As the BBC were going to show the blessing, expect schedule changes on Friday and Saturday lunchtimes. Hopefully this can be resolved in time.


----------



## Adder

The British Eurosport schedule (EUROGB) on TiVo for Sunday April 10 is different comparing TiVo and the Sky Guide/British Eurosport website, can this be looked into please?

TiVo:

4.45pm Marathon
5.30pm Moto GP Series
7pm Serie A Football
9.45pm FIA World Rally Championship
10.15pm Moto GP Series
11.30pm Curling
12.30am Teleshopping

Sky Guide/British Eurosport Website:

4.45pm Marathon
5.30pm FIA GT Championships
6pm Moto GP Series
8.15pm Motorsports Weekend
8.45pm Champ Car World Series Racing
11pm FIA World Rally Championship
11.30pm Curling
12.15am Eurosportnews Report
12.30am Teleshopping


----------



## slimjime17

EUROGB

Tivo
6th April 07:30 Snooker China Open -- Final 

British Eurosports Web Site
07:30 XTREME SPORTS YOZ Xtreme 
08:00 ADVENTURE Escape 

I can find an error in the TIVO's listing for this channel everyday this week.


----------



## pmk

pmk said:


> Countdown still has not been fixed.
> 
> C4 at 15:15 on weekdays
> 
> It is still only selecting the first programme of the week and when you tell it to record the programme the next day the first programme is set to not record this is on top of setting the other showings in the week to record because of the 28 day rule problem. Then near the end of the week when the guide data is updated it sets a following week that did look like it was going to record to not to record either.


I am not posting this again (after this time) as it is clear Tribune are either unable or looking increasingly more likely unwilling to fix this problem for some reason. Anyway it is still not working.


----------



## cashew1970

Heads up People

Channel 4 this evening.

Both You are what you eat and 10 Years Younger are not being picked up by the season Passes.... I know that they are the last ones in the runs.... but they are not auto recording..


----------



## lcsneil

cashew1970 said:


> Heads up People
> 
> Channel 4 this evening.
> 
> Both You are what you eat and 10 Years Younger are not being picked up by the season Passes.... I know that they are the last ones in the runs.... but they are not auto recording..


Yes I have just spotted that - according to 'recording History'

Wed 6th Apr 20:00 C4 You Are What You Eat not an episode no longer in programme guide 
Wed 6th Apr 20:30 C4 10 Years Younger not an episode no longer in programme guide

Yet they ARE in the programme guide.

Neil


----------



## ericd121

I've deleted my old, now non-functioning, *You Are What You Eat* Season Pass and set up a new one which *does* pick up tonight's episode.

Maybe we should have set up a separate thread
*Broken Season Passes - Delete the Old, Set up the New* ?


----------



## kitschcamp

Careful... You never know when the original will come back again.


----------



## ericd121

kitschcamp said:


> Careful... You never know when the original will come back again.


I have no faith that the original SP will come back.  
(Aren't *EuroTribune* cleaning the data?)

Anyway, I find having two Season Passes for the same prog unsettling.

*Ozsat - Apologies for the discussion!*


----------



## dallardice

BBC2 Newsnight
10.30pm Mon - Fri
Sky

Now has generic episode data so doesn't pick up nightly episodes because of the 28-day rule. New programme every night, there will also be a Saturday edition during the election campaign.


----------



## AMc

Channel: BBC2 
Date: April 6th (Yesterday)
Time: 6.30pm
Title: Dick and Dom Ask the Family
Postcode: N16
Provider: Telewest

Programme was incorrectly listed as "Dick and Dom in da Bungalow". "Dick and Dom Ask the Family" was actually broadcast and was not picked up by a season pass for "Dick and Dom Ask the Family". This has been on every night this week on this channel in this slot - Thursday and Friday are showing correctly in my To Do at the moment.
Luckily I spotted this one with minutes to go or it would have been the dog house for me and Tivo.


----------



## ericd121

*Head's Up - Match of the Day 2 *

*Match of the Day 2*, usually on *BBC2* on Sundays, is on *BBC1* at *11:00pm this Sunday*, and so will not be picked up by a current Season Pass.

Oddly,*TiVo * and the paper *Radio Times* have the correct title, 
yet *http://www.radiotimes.com* has *Match of the Day*


----------



## roydonaldson

Desperate Housewives
Channel 4.
10pm 
Wednesdays.

Tivo says the program runs for 1hr 5mins. It actually runs for 1 hr.

This stops the Tivo picking up the 11pm showing on E4.

Roy.


----------



## pmk

roydonaldson said:


> Desperate Housewives
> Channel 4.
> 10pm
> Wednesdays.
> Tivo says the program runs for 1hr 5mins. It actually runs for 1 hr.
> This stops the Tivo picking up the 11pm showing on E4.


Have checked other sources for schedules (channel4.com and my paper based guide) and from what I can tell TiVo has it correct it finishes at 11:05pm. Channel 4 regularly does this e.g. ER on Monday is on 10pm-11:05pm.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

Digiguide confirms this as well. Once again, Tivo gets the blame for a _correct_ listing


----------



## the_hut

ericd121 said:


> I have no faith that the original SP will come back.


This has happened on Bremner, Bird and Fortune. (EDITED TO ADD: ie: the original SP came back)

Can I seriously suggest a new Special Thread for broken Season Passes; this thread is more about broken Season Passes than schedule errors now.


----------



## GarySargent

Broken season passes are schedule errors really - it's less confusing for people to just have one thread (we have enough trouble getting people to post in one thread let alone two!)


----------



## lcsneil

Sun 10th April
Channel E4 & E4P1

These seem to be showing different programmes!!!

E4
20:00	Friends The One With Ross' Teeth
20:30	Friends The One Where Ross Got High
21:00	ER Just As I Am
22:00	Desperate Housewives	Impossible
23:00	Playing It Straight UNKNOWN (1/6)

then delay it by an hour and you get....

21:00	Friends The One on the Last Night
21:35	Friends The One Where Phoebe Runs
22:05	Playing It Straight UNKNOWN (1/6)
23:20	Average Joe Adam Returns
01:05	The O.C. Second Chance


For heaven sakes it's NOT rocket science

(Tivo last updated Sat 00:43)

Neil


----------



## Vish

Callsign: STARPLUS, STARNEWS, ATN GLOBAL, SABTV

Problem: The guide data is just incorrect or shows no detail whatsoever for most of the asian channels. Any chance that it could just match up with the Sky EPG at least?

Also, during the week, any season passes set up for only record first new shown for any asian programmes added will record not only the first pass but also the 2 repeats show at various times of the night and following day.

TIA

Vish


----------



## cwaring

Vish. The difference with the Sky EPG is that it is the broadcaster themselves that is responsible for the data shown by the EPG whereas the Tivo EPG relies on broadcasters providing Tribune with programme information. If they don't do this (which it looks like these asian channels you speak of don't) then there is nothing that Tribun can do about it.

lcsneil. The only tine anyone uses the phrase "it's NOT rocket science" is when they have no idea exactly how complicated (or at least not as easy as they think) something _actually_ is


----------



## GarySargent

Carl your last seven posts on my quick count in this thread are dicussion. Can you and others please try to refrain from this as much as possible.

Some people may subscribe to this thead and don't want lots of extra "noise".

It is also more difficult to find the real reports amongst the discussion.

I know you are just trying to being helpful, but in most cases a PM to the original poster would be more appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## warrenrb

Channel: NTL 502 CNNEU
Show: Daily Show: Global Edition
Postcode: BT4

Problem: The above mentioned Daily Show: Global Edition Season Pass won't record any new episodes - it seems it thinks that the weekly episode (which is repeated 4 times over each weekend) is the same episode that I have previously recorded. Therefore, 9 upcoming episodes, none of which are due to record.

I've manually recorded this weeks, it would be great if this was fixed for next week.

A pointer to the repeat pattern; next weeks show is on: 
16/04 12:30am
16/04 8:30pm
17/04 11:30am
17/04 10:30pm

The following week's NEW episode cycle begins on 23/04 at the same time (12:30am).

Thanks.
Warren.


----------



## Fishy

101 BBC1, Politics Show,10/4

Yet again showing as available within 28 days. Same fault as always.

Given that its only 14minutes away, I think I will, *SHOCKER* watch it live!


----------



## aerialplug

Sky Digital, Sky One

Last Days of the Nazis appearing as two separate non-season pass episodes rather than having a season pass to book them both. I know that 2 episodes is stretching it to be described as a series, but it's been done before.


----------



## Obo

Callsign: E4
Programme Name: Fool around...
Date/Time: 22:00, Monday to Thursday (all new episodes)
Problem: Ever since the program name was changed from a specific "Fool around with X" to "Fool around...", the Tue/Wed/Thu episodes are flagged as repeats of the Monday show, so they don't record - the original air-dates of all are for the Monday show. Attemping to record the later ones cancels the first ones of course 

Callsign: E4
Programme Name: Hollyoaks
Date/Time: 19:00
Problem: The weekly show in this slot is flagged as a repeat, but it's actually a new episode. The original air-date is shown as 18/2/05 for all shows too - I think it's been happening since then  

My missus will be chuffed if those can be fixed


----------



## Mike B

*Postcode:* RG6
*Platform:* Freeview
*Channel Name:* BBC1STH
*Channel Number:* 1
*Programme:* Doctor Who
*Date & Time of Airing: *23/04/2005 19:00
*Problem:* Incorrect OAD

Next weeks showing of Doctor Who (and the repeat on 24/04, 19:00, BBC3) both have an OAD of Sun 7th Apr 2002. It also has no episode title or description.


----------



## ericd121

Mike B said:


> Next weeks showing of Doctor Who (and the repeat on 24/04, 19:00, BBC3) both have an OAD of Sun 7th Apr 2002. It also has no episode title or description.


Next week's listings, beyond *Friday 23rd*, have not downloaded yet;


ozsat said:


> only a base generic (and not very accurate) schedule is provided that far in advance.


Wait till Monday, and this will (or might!) correct itself.

*The Chronicle of TiVo Listings*

On *Friday, 1st* Tivo has valid listings up to *Friday, 8th - 8 days worth*.

On *Saturday, 2nd* Tivo has valid listings up to *Friday, 8th - 7 days worth*.

On *Sunday, 3rd* Tivo *might *have valid listings up to *Friday, 15th - 6 or 13 days worth*.

On *Monday, 4th* Tivo has valid listings up to *Friday, 15th - 12 days worth*.

Maybe the above, or a version of it, could be stickied somewhere.


----------



## ericd121

Channel *BBC Radio 4* 
Programme *The Unofficial Election* 
Date/Time *Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, 11:45pm*
Problem *No Season Pass and ...*

No Season Pass and TiVo is missing the *"The"* from the title.

Incidentally, the programme is only 15 minutes long, so you could add 15 minutes padding to a Season Pass for 
*Hamish and Dougal: You'll Have Had Your Tea *


----------



## lcsneil

Mike B said:


> *Postcode:* RG6
> *Platform:* Freeview
> *Channel Name:* BBC1STH
> *Channel Number:* 1
> *Programme:* Doctor Who
> *Date & Time of Airing: *23/04/2005 19:00
> *Problem:* Incorrect OAD
> 
> Next weeks showing of Doctor Who (and the repeat on 24/04, 19:00, BBC3) both have an OAD of Sun 7th Apr 2002. It also has no episode title or description.


Try forcing an update.
It's fine on mine.

World War Three Sat 23rd Apr 2005	BBC1LDN	Sat 23rd Apr 19:00	45 Original Air Date	Sat 23rd Apr 2005

World War Three Sat 23rd Apr 2005	BBC3	Sun 24th Apr 00:05	45 Original Air Date	Sat 23rd Apr 2005

....possibly because up until 7 days in advance it isn't a 'proper' schedule.

Neil


----------



## manolan

Probably a bit late for most people.

The new series of William and Mary starting this evening (9pm) on ITV1 is NOT being picked up by a season pass for the previous ones.


----------



## cwaring

Platform: *Telewest*
Channel *BravoD+1* (Assume also BravoD itself)
Ch. Number: *139 * (138)
Programme *Alias*
Date/Time *Sunday 10pm*
Problem *FROSP not picking it up for recording*. The OAD of _02/05/2004_ is probably not helping  

Only just noticed this!


----------



## browellm

Postcode: NG13
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: C5
Channel Number: 5
Programme: Poker
Date & Time of Airing:18/04/2005 12:20am and daily for the next two weeks (approx)

Problem: Tivo thinks these transmissions are the same programme, so subsequent shows are not being recorded on a SP because of the 28 day rule


----------



## johala_reewi

Postcode: so45
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2
Programme: Have I Got News For You
Date: Saturday

Problem: The Saturday edition on BBC2 is a repeat of the previous night's showing (Friday) on BBC1. Tivo has both Friday (BBC1) and Saturday (BBC2) as different episodes and records/schedules both of them.


----------



## bradleyem

johala_reewi said:


> Postcode: so45
> Platform: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBC2
> Programme: Have I Got News For You
> Date: Saturday
> 
> Problem: The Saturday edition on BBC2 is a repeat of the previous night's showing (Friday) on BBC1. Tivo has both Friday (BBC1) and Saturday (BBC2) as different episodes and records/schedules both of them.


IIRC it's because the BBC2 repeat is an extended version of the BBC1 showing. This means they are different epsiodes... or at least it was last year.


----------



## sgni

Now that RTE etc are on Sky for Northern Ireland viewers will Tivo be adding them to the channel listing as currently they are not.


----------



## OzSat

sgni said:


> Now that RTE etc are on Sky for Northern Ireland viewers will Tivo be adding them to the channel listing as currently they are not.


They should be there in tomorrow's update - if not then Wednesday.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: *WF1*
Platform: *Telewest*
Channel Name: *five*
Channel Number: *105*
Programme:* Home And Away*
Date: From *Monday 25/04/05 * 
Time: *Weekdays 1800, repeated the following day, 1230*
Problem: *Incorrect OAD*

Although a FROSP is not necessary for this show, anyone who has their set as such will probably not get any episodes after this week as the OAD used reverts to _19/5/1997_ for every episode. This corresponds with the year shown in the 'Synopsis'; 1997.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Postcode: HA4
Platform: Telewest
Channel Name: ITV1
Channel Number: 103
Programme: Hell's Kitchen
Date: From Sunday 17th April, every night for 2 weeks (?)
Time: 21:00
Problem: Bad guide data.

Some of the episodes of my season pass are not recording, with the following shown in TiVoWeb:
"Cancel Reason	RecordDifferentShowing", but each ITV1 episode is unique.


----------



## Adder

This probably isn't TiVo's problem, but I'd like to offer some kind of reward for this, the most woefully inaccurate programme description I've ever seen:

Time: 24/4 10am
Channel: EUROGB
Title: NASCAR Racing
Episode: "Nextel Cup Series: GP2"
Description:
Action from the first race in the opening round of the Nextel Cup Series from Imola in Italy. This championship is a proven testing ground for future Formula One drivers.

Title should be: "GP2 Series"
Episode: "Round 1 Imola, Race 1"
Description:
The GP2 Series is the new single-seater competition in the Motorsports' world. It takes over from the past Formula 3000 International Championship.
The GP2 Series philosophy is to be the antechamber of Formula One and to prepare drivers to shine a few years later in the queen category. The 2005 calendar is based on the Formula 1's. Except for Bahrain (September 24th & 25th), all the GP2 Series rounds are held during the Formula 1's weekends and run on the same famous circuits.

---

It has no relationship with NASCAR or Nextel and can hardly be a proven testing ground when the first round hasn't even happened yet!


----------



## juphill

I'm a new member here, so as this is my first post I hope I'm supplying all the information correctly here:

Platform: NTL
Channel: E4
Programme: Scrubs
Date/Time: Wednesday 27/4 9:00pm and 9:30pm
Problem: FROSP not picking it up for recording

This has been the case since the new series started a couple of weeks ago.

John


----------



## Milhouse

Mr 999 said:


> From the now closed thread - 2 Feb 2005, 02:48 PM
> 
> Well here's a free clue for Tribune - it's not set in New York, it doesn't feature 16 candidates, and it doesn't offer the opportunity of working with real estate mogul Donald Trump. Nor is the show a repeat.
> 
> So the guide data is comprehensively wrong, and I don't think you can blame the BBC at all.


Saturday April 30 and May 7 BBC2LDN/STH on Telewest Analogue, post code CR0 is showing as the US version of The Apprentice (Donald Trump etc.) The time is also wrong - Tribune have the "US version" starting at 23:15 while Radio Times has the "UK Apprentice" commencing at 22:50.

Season Passes are obviously broken on this one as the wrong (US) episode data is being published.

Good to see Tribune learning from their mistakes. Er. Not.


----------



## terryeden

Postcode: RG14
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: BBCR2
Channel Number: 72
Programme: The Day The Music Died
Date & Time of Airing: 23/04/2005 13:00
Problem: Not in Guide - under wrong season pass

This series is being picked up by the "Jammin" season pass. While Jammin usually occupies the Saturday 1300 slot and is a musical comedy show - they are totally different programmes. This error is repeated on Sat 7 May guide data.


----------



## ericd121

terryeden said:


> Postcode: RG14
> Platform: Freeview
> Channel Name: BBCR2
> Channel Number: 72
> Programme: The Day The Music Died
> Date & Time of Airing: 23/04/2005 13:00
> Problem: Not in Guide - under wrong season pass
> 
> This series is being picked up by the "Jammin" season pass. While Jammin usually occupies the Saturday 1300 slot and is a musical comedy show - they are totally different programmes. This error is repeated on Sat 7 May guide data.


Odd, a similar thing is happening on my TiVo, (perhaps).

Channel *Channel 4* 
Programme *Relocation, Relocation* 
Date/Time *Wednesday 27th April 8:00pm*
Problem *Programme being replaced by another Channel 4 SP*

In my *To Do List*, I have 
*Wed	27th Apr	20:00	C4	You Are What You Eat * 
scheduled for 30 mins., but in TiVo's *Channel 4 Listings*, it has 
*Relocation, Relocation* lasting an hour (the correct listing).

Anyone got a clue on this one?


----------



## cwaring

For what it's worth, DigigGuide lists "Relocation, Relocation" in that slot


----------



## Rob Moss

browellm said:


> Postcode: NG13
> Platform: Freeview
> Channel Name: C5
> Channel Number: 5
> Programme: Poker
> Date & Time of Airing:18/04/2005 12:20am and daily for the next two weeks (approx)
> 
> Problem: Tivo thinks these transmissions are the same programme, so subsequent shows are not being recorded on a SP because of the 28 day rule


Same's happening with Countdown - Monday's pm episode is being recorded, but no others...

Can't believe I admitted that...


----------



## pmk

Rob Moss said:


> Same's happening with Countdown - Monday's pm episode is being recorded, but no others...
> 
> Can't believe I admitted that...


Its been broken for about 3 months nobody knows how to fix it.

See my previous posts.

I have given up reporting it now.

HTH


----------



## Mark Bennett

A bit late (but I only spotted it when it did not record...) Last nights 5th Gear was incorrectly dated (as 2002). For others who want to catch this, the REPEAT on Friday is correctly dated, but for some reason is not picked up by the season pass...

Postcode: GU14
Platform: SKY
Channel Name: CH5
Channel Number: 105
Programme: 5th Gear
Date & Time of Airing: 26/04/2005 
Problem: Incorrectly labeled as 2002 - in fact a new 2005 episode


----------



## sjp

This coming Sundays Joey on C5 is NOT being picked up be the SP that picked it up last Sunday.

Another divorced/split SP instance perhaps?


----------



## xxxx

It's 19:15 on Tuesday April 26 and my Tivo is recording a season pass to "Watchdog" on BBC1 via Sky Digital. Or rather it isn't.

The recording details say "Watchdog 2001" but the actual programme being recorded (and the details given when looking at the Live TV/Guide) are for "Love me love my kids 2005".

How can Tivo think that two different things are on at the same time on the same channel? I've never seen it do anything like this before.


----------



## sanderton

Is padding involved? Live TV will show what's on now; Now Playing will show the padded programmme.


----------



## carling

Sunday 9:30
Breakfast with Frost
BBC1
Telewest

Season pass did not record this weeks programme - "previous programme available " etc


----------



## xxxx

sanderton said:


> Is padding involved?


Not at all. I don't use that in the early evening.

This was really a case of my Tivo saying that two things were on the same channel at the same time. "Watchdog" was the title/description of the recording and "Love me etc." was the title/description of what was in the guide and on Live TV. I could see both titles/descriptions just by switching from the recording to LiveTV and back. The guide still says "Love me...", for that matter, and the recording is still titled "Watchdog".

I don't understand this at all.


----------



## ericd121

xxxx said:


> How can Tivo think that two different things are on at the same time on the same channel? I've never seen it do anything like this before.


This is the same error as my post above!

Is something *weird* going on?


----------



## Paulg

Footballers Wives - looks like the season pass has changed. It recorded up to last week, tonights and the next 3 weeks are not shown. Setting up a new season pass gets them.

This is getting silly.


----------



## bobbymobile

Postcode: E6
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: LBCFM
Channel Number: 927
Programme: A lot

Problem: A lot of the presenters have left and the programmes have moved about four months ago but tivo is really out of date


----------



## Andy Leitch

postcode- DG2
platform- sky 
channel- 103 ITV1
time- Sun 1st May 3pm
programme name- World Rally Championship

SP is broken as programme name has changed to World Rally.

channel-103 ITV1
time- Sun 1st May 12:40pm
programme- he Crocodile Hunter Diaries

Programme title is missing the letter 'T' from the first word....should be 'The'

channel- 115 BBC3
time- Mon 2nd May 12am
programme- Spendaholics

No OAD or episode description...so a SP is recording every airing.....and I can't tell if I have already seen the episode or not. 

channel- 127 Paramount
time- Daily 9am
programme- Kate & Allie

Sometimes has the correct OAD of 1987-89, (depending on series of course), but more often than not....it has 2005 or even a 2002 OAD. The episode on 10/5 has an OAD of 2004.

channel- 854 BBCRadio4FM
time- weekdays 12pm
programme- You & Yours

No or wrong OAD date....when this live programme does get an OAD, it's listed as 2004.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Lots of TBA on ITV2 tonight until 1am so a SP for Hell's Kitchen won't record the Extra Portions/Live episodes. Good job I noticed this otherwise I'd be for the high-jump from Mrs Leitch.  

My regional ITV station is Border, but I have the option of Border Scotland and Border England, (mainly for the increased choice of football which is broadcast)....on both channels, programmes listed as Granada regional news have started to appear, i.e. Cheshire area. 

This shouldn't be happening.

Why is the data so flaky these days?


----------



## Paul555

Andy Leitch said:


> postcode- DG2
> platform- sky
> channel- 103 ITV1
> time- Sun 1st May 3pm
> programme name- World Rally Championship
> 
> SP is broken as programme name has changed to World Rally.


Wish I'd seen this yesterday, missed it now. This is the third time they've changed the name, World Rally Championship, FIA World Rally Championship, now this.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Once again, tonight's Hell's Kitchen Extra Portions/Live shows on ITV2, are absent from the guide data and have been replaced with TBA.


----------



## nathan

Postcode: HA8
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV1
Channel Number: 3
Programme: "Formula One Racing" for the Spanish GP next weekend is now titled "Motor Racing". SP for Formula One Racing doesn't pick this up.


----------



## csteinle

warrenrb said:


> Channel: NTL 502 CNNEU
> Show: Daily Show: Global Edition
> Postcode: BT4
> 
> Problem: The above mentioned Daily Show: Global Edition Season Pass won't record any new episodes - it seems it thinks that the weekly episode (which is repeated 4 times over each weekend) is the same episode that I have previously recorded. Therefore, 9 upcoming episodes, none of which are due to record.
> 
> I've manually recorded this weeks, it would be great if this was fixed for next week.
> 
> A pointer to the repeat pattern; next weeks show is on:
> 16/04 12:30am
> 16/04 8:30pm
> 17/04 11:30am
> 17/04 10:30pm
> 
> The following week's NEW episode cycle begins on 23/04 at the same time (12:30am).
> 
> Thanks.
> Warren.


I reported this a month or so before Warren, and it's still not fixed yet.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Andy Leitch said:


> Once again, tonight's Hell's Kitchen Extra Portions/Live shows on ITV2, are absent from the guide data and have been replaced with TBA.


Same again for tonights shows.


----------



## Andy Leitch

The early evening regional news programmes on ITV1, (6pm), and BBC1, (6.30pm), have both failed to record properly.....probably due to the bank holiday. :down:


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: Skymix
Programme: Nip/Tick
Date & Time of Airing: Thur 5th May 05 
Problem: Start time incorrect?

Tivo has Nip/Tuck starting at 23:00 whilst digiguide and sky.com have it starting at 22:45

Neil


----------



## AMc

Postcode: N16
Platform: TeleWest
Channel Name: BBC2
Programme: Mastermind
Date & Time of Airing: Tuesday 3rd May 8.00pm
Problem: Existing season pass misses this evening's episode

My Mastermind season pass is not showing any upcoming episodes. 
The guide is showing Mastermind this evening as normal. 
You can create a new season pass for this showing.
Looks like the series IDs are different.

Please put this back into the exisiting SP.


----------



## warrenrb

Channel: C4, E4, E4+1
NTL Digital
Postcode: BT4
Show: Derren Brown: Trick of the Mind

My season pass for Derren Brown (E4) has died, mid series. I was scanning my to-do list, and it listed it as 'None Scheduled'. I knew there are more to go, so I looked at it's properties, and it says 'There are no upcoming episodes'.

When I search for it, with a keyword wishlist called 'Derren', I find a series called....
"Derren Brown: Trick of the Mind".

Is Derren is playing a trick with my mind? Or have the series listings gone crap?

Some Tivoweb investigation shows that the season pass I have is for series ID '939306'. The upcoming/remaining episodes are ID number '1546980'.

How/Why on earth would they change a series ID mid series?

I really like this show, and now I've missed one. Can't record it on Friday coz it clashes with HIGNFY. Can't record HIGNFY on Saturday, coz it clashes with 24.


----------



## etrigan

Postcode: M15
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Sky 1 & Sky Mix
Channel Number: 106 & 107
Programme: Revelations
Date & Time of Airing: from 17/5 2200

Episode numbers are not present, and descriptions are wrong or placeholder on all but the first ep, so season passes are being screwed up. 

17/5 2200 S1, 18/5 2300 S1, 22/5 2100 SM, 23/05 2100 SM are all episode 1
24/5 2100 S1, are episode 2

and so on.


----------



## leejordan

Postcode: KT8
Platform: NTL Digital
Channel Name: DHL
Channel Number: 133
Programme: Men's Rooms
Date & Time of Airing: from 12/5 21.30

There seem to be two different series ids for this prog. The showing on 12/5 is different to that on 19/5.

BTW this is a make over prog aimed at gadget freaks.

Lee.


----------



## pmk

(1)
Freeview Channel 38
Men and Motors
Can the schedule be checked for this channel - it has recently been revamped. Generally the programmes appear to be correct but they are on at the wrong time / duration. I have set several manual recordings and a few suggestions have been recorded and not one has recorded a complete programme or even the correct programme yet.

(2)
Channel Templates
Can the channel templates be updated? ITV2 (Channel 6) has got Third Rock From The Sun in it 6 times every weekday. This is no longer shown. It is Married With Children instead. It is making the Recording History bloated with unnecessary items saying no longer in programme guide.


----------



## nathan

Postcode: HA8
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: CH4
Channel Number: 4
Programme: "The Explosive 80s". Two SPs exist for this series, one for the first episode, one for the second.


----------



## SteveA

Postcode: GU47
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV1
Programme: F1: Grand Prix Live
Date & Time of Airing: Sunday May 8, 12pm
Problem: Incorrect program name and description

The program is listed simply as "motor sport", with no mention of "F1", which means that even Wishlists will fail to pick it up.


----------



## browellm

OK, the season pass for Grand Designs and Grand Designs Revisited is totally screwed.

This Wednesday, GDR is not picked up by an existing season pass.

The following 2 weeks Tivo has GDR down as GD, which is picked up by the original GD SP.

Nothing was recorded last Wednesday, so I presume the problem started then.


----------



## aerialplug

Sky Digital

Sky One season passes for old episodes of the Simpsons are being alocated 2005 dates, causing old episodes to be recorded as new episodes. This has been happening on and off for a while now as far as I can tell.


----------



## aerialplug

Some channels have chanded numbers on Sky Digital this morning according to Digital Spy . My TiVo's still listing the old numbers, though I'm currently forcing a download to see if they've changed this morning. My last download was just after midninght.

Edit: A forced download this morning didn't change the lineup order on TiVo, so there's currently a disparity between TiVo and Sky Digital channel numbers for 3 channels.


----------



## OzSat

If its the three music channels - mine all changed on TiVo this morning.


----------



## dvdfever

Just realised I missed the recording for today's The Wright Stuff (Five, 10.30am) since the billing's wrong and is causing it to state the reason as "This programme was not recorded because another showing was available... within 28 days of this programme."

Every day is a new programme. This happened previously when it used to be broadcast at 9am so I set a manual season pass too and let them fight it out so either way I'd still get the programme.


----------



## SteveA

Postcode: GU47
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: 38/MM
Programme: Great Cars
Date & Time of Airing: Various
Problem: Every program listed as "Porsche"

Every program listed as "Porsche", in fact each program covers a different car. Monday's was the Ford Mustang.


----------



## pmk

dvdfever said:


> Every day is a new programme..


This sounds like exactly the same problem as Countdown on C4. It must be approaching 4+ months since I first reported the problem and it still has not been fixed even though I posted every week for a good 4+ weeks.

I use a Title Wish List for Countdown and only the Monday show is recorded. As soon as I manually tell it to recorded other shows it removes the Monday one.

TIA


----------



## woody

Anyone with a SP set to record BAD GIRLS on ITV1 will find that the existing SP will not pick up the new series that starts tonight @ 9.

I guess it's the same problem that I reported when the new series of FOOTBALLERS WIVES started a few weeks ago.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode - DG2
Provider - Sky 
Programme Name - Formula One Racing
Channel - 103
Time - Sat 21/5 1130am & Sun 22/5

Both Saturday & Sunday airings have been cut in two.

On saturday the first programme is 1hr 5mins in length and is immediately followed by a 30 min programme.

On sunday, the actual race is split into a 35 min segment, then followed by a 2 hr 20 mins programme.

Can this be fixed, as this is a major guide error, I don't want tivo stopping then restarting recording mid-way through a live sporting event, such as the qualifing and the race.

Also the title is wrong....it should be Formula 1, not Formula One Racing.


----------



## kitschcamp

Hey, at least it's not lumped under "motor racing" this time...


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode - W12
Provider - Sky
Programme Name - Mile High or Limo Fever?
Channel - 107 SkyMix 
Time - Fri 13th May 23:00 - 00:00

Tivo reckons "Mile High"
Digiguide reckons "Limo Fever"

Sky web site reckons Limo fever

http://www.sky.com/skycom/tvguide/0,,574-1,00.html

Neil


----------



## steveroe

Andy Leitch said:


> Also the title is wrong....it should be Formula 1, not Formula One Racing.


Please don't change the title, I've already got 3 season passes from previous changes!

The problem here is that the data for the weekend of 21st is generic data which should be corrected before the weekend. Real data for that weekend should be downloaded over this coming weekend.

This is one major drawback about using generic data for unknown schedules (but I'm not discussing this here!)


----------



## golden-one

Post Code PR7.
Channel : sky 1
Program (according to Tivo) Buffy the Vampire slayer. 
tivo says that it starts at 11:30, and finishes at 12:30.
It actually starts at 11, finishes at 12, and than alias is on from 12:00 till 1300.

Therefore my season pass gets the second half of buffy and the first half of alias.. then the SP for alias gets the second half of alias, and scrubs. (which for the record would have 4 thumbs down, if it'd let me)


----------



## cwaring

I'm sure this was fine the last time I checked it. It was certainly okay for last weeks show 

Channel: *Sky One*
Title: *Las Vegas*
Day: *Thursdays*
Time: *20:00*

Good job I noticed in time or there'd have been trouble


----------



## bignoise

All Nickelodeon schedules and derivatives (e.g. Nick Replay, cable timeshares, etc) are completely wrong at the moment - it looks like the schedule for Nicktoons TV has been wrongly used instead. It's been wrong for the last week and is still wrong for as far ahead as I can see..


----------



## steveroe

Channel: BBC1 North
Date: 21/5
Time: 18:30

Programme *Doctor Who* 

Problem: Incorrect Duration, TiVo shows 30 minutes, programmes is really 45 minutes. :down: :down:


----------



## OzSat

steveroe said:


> Channel: BBC1 North
> Date: 21/5
> Time: 18:30
> 
> Programme *Doctor Who*
> 
> Problem: Incorrect Duration, TiVo shows 30 minutes, programmes is really 45 minutes. :down: :down:


All variations of BBC1 (including BBC1 North) are set to 40 minutes - which is what the BBC are listing!


----------



## cwaring

Sorry ozsat, but my Tivo currently shows the same as steveroe's; 30 mins duration for Dr Who next Saturday. Last call was 02:52 today. I suppose this may change before next Saturday


----------



## lcsneil

<AOL>
Me too 
</AOL>

Dr Who (BBC1LDN)

21/5 30 mins duration - 18:30 start

Last update today 00:52

Neil


----------



## OzSat

All your download times are too soon for the latest release.

The BBC did change the times - at one point it was listing as a 6.25pm start.


----------



## dvdfever

BBC1 North Sky 101
Points of View (5.25pm today)
Season Pass states it was broadcast within the last 28 days. The same thing happened last week, and every episode is a new one.

Tried cancelling the Season Pass and doing a fresh one but it didn't accept that, and it's on at different times each week so not even a manual season pass would be viable.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme Name - Match Of The Day
Channel - BBC1 101
Time - 21/5 1pm

BEWARE!!

A SP for Match Of The Day, doesn't catch the FA Cup Final.....because Live has been added to the title but the SP catches the highlights airing, as it is plain, ordinary MOTD.


:down:


----------



## steveroe

ozsat said:


> All your download times are too soon for the latest release.
> 
> The BBC did change the times - at one point it was listing as a 6.25pm start.


18:25 would seem to be correct according to my Observer TV listings mag, which would make it a 45 minute episode (as normal) if it ends at 19:10 (which seems to be when Confidential starts on bbc3)

Anyway, 5 minutes start padding added just in case.


----------



## sanderton

MCE managed to cut the first 5 mins off the BBC3 showing yesterday and I gather some Sky+s didn't record it at all, so obviously confusion reins in EPG land on this one.


----------



## Andy Leitch

I've noticed some odd errors in my TDL.

Hell's Kitchen was scheduled to be recorded tonight at 9pm from ITV1. I know the series has finished so I left it, just in case it was an update programme....but it has disappeared from tonight's TDL.

Similarly, That's So Last Week on Channel 5, keeps appearing on Mondays...but never records....because the series has finished....it was in the TDL for 23/5...but it vanished.....now it has appeared again for the 30/5.


----------



## ericd121

Andy Leitch said:


> Programme Name - Match Of The Day
> Channel - BBC1 101
> Time - 21/5 1pm
> 
> A SP for Match Of The Day, doesn't catch the FA Cup Final.....because Live has been added to the title but the SP catches the highlights airing, as it is plain, ordinary MOTD.
> 
> :down:


It's been this way for every round; 
the live matches are caught by the *Match Of The Day Live* Season Pass and 
the highlights, as you say, by the plain old *Match Of The Day* Season Pass. :up:

However, the final isn't being picked up by the *Match Of The Day Live* Season Pass, either. :down: 

You'd think the yanks might have taken an interest this year...


----------



## cwaring

Andy Leitch said:


> I've noticed some odd errors in my TDL.


I believe this is because these programmes are in the 'channel template' that Tribune have started to use instead of 'To Be Announced' or 'Channel [name] Broadcasting'.



steveroe said:


> 18:25 would seem to be correct according to my Observer TV listings mag, which would make it a 45 minute episode (as normal) if it ends at 19:10 (which seems to be when Confidential starts on bbc3)
> 
> Anyway, 5 minutes start padding added just in case.


Tivo and DigiGuide list it as 1830 and as they are more up-to-date than any paper guide (the time changed on Sunday), I think I know who I believe 

Yeah, I'll be padding too though, just in case


----------



## sanderton

Dr Who shows 40 min on BBC1 on Saturday on the BBC website. But the BBC3 repeat shows as 45 mins. Sommat's wrong!


----------



## Andy Leitch

cwaring said:


> I believe this is because these programmes are in the 'channel template' that Tribune have started to use instead of 'To Be Announced' or 'Channel [name] Broadcasting'.


Just found another 'phantom' entry in my TDL for the 22/5 at 10pm on ITV1. 



This could cause some confusion if there was a clash....how would I know which programme to record?? 

Oh for a second tuner.....


----------



## pmk

My To Do List / Recording History is full of old programmes. Hells Kitchen, Celebrity Fame Academy and Third Rock From The Sun to name the ones that are causing confusion for me. 

This together with the fact guide errors are no longer being fixed, duplicate programme names being listed and SPs not working (I mainly use Wish Lists to avoid this but I still need a few SPs) it is getting very annoying.

I am nearly at the stage where I wish an alternative was available to relying on Tribune.

TIA


----------



## Ollie

Channel: BBC1 (London)
Programme Name: Journey of Life
Date/Time: Thursday 19th May, 9pm-10pm
Problem: TiVo has this scheduled for 9:30pm-10pm.


----------



## b166er

Listings have Weeknights CNBC on Sky 510 as:

10pm Kudlow & Cramer
11pm Teleshopping

Sky & Radio Times website, and the channel itself have:

10pm The Tonight Show
10:45pm Late Night with Conan O'Brien

I've wished they'd show these programmes nightly forever. Now they finally do but I can't set a season pass


----------



## browellm

Channel: BBC4
Programme Name: The Thick of It
Date/Time: Thursday 19th May, 10:30pm

Problem: *Sigh*, An SP for this results in every repeated episode for the week being recorded as a new ep.
THEN, there is a second entry in the TiVo title list for next week's NEW ep. (26th May 10:30pm). Setting an SP for this also causes this full week of repeats to record too.

Come on chaps, this is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme - Inside Grand Prix
Channel - 413 Motors
Provider - Sky
Time - 19/5 6pm

A SP doesn't record this edition of the preview of the Monaco GP.

A second SP has to be set.

Admittedly it's on a minor channel but a SP is a SP.


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *BBC1NTH*
Programme Name: *"Neighbours"*
Date/Time: *Mon 23rd to Fri 27th May, 2005*
Problem: *Won't record with current NEW SP*. I think it's reverted to the old SeriesID


----------



## gavinss

They have now been on, but having programs marked as repeats is pretty poor! If you cannot be bothered to track repeats properly, then don't bother and record all - at least we can choose to delete it rather than miss it (This seems to happen for WMTBAM on ITV2, when all tape). Now to the point, first is a staple diet shown as a new episode every Friday (and previously Thursday) for the last 20 plus years - so you would think the guide people would not get it wrong, but yes, Tivo claims it is a repeat:

Program: Top of the Pops
Channel: BBC1
Date & Time: 7.30pm, 20 May
Issue: Claims it was already recorded

Also, achieved on the same night, may be not quite as popular but could still me annoying as you would miss the result of the competition:

Program: American Idol
Channel: ITV2
Time: 9.20pm
Problem: Thinks it is a repeat

While on this thread, I do not like the extra incorrect information which get filled in advance since europe took over doing tribune data. The information they keep putting in is for completed series, and when it later is removed the "Recording History" is cluttered with programs whose scheduled has changed (when they did not - it is just that incorrect data was put in), so you can easily miss the real problems like actual clashes and Tivo guide indicating repeats incorrectly. Would you believe that months after "Comic Relief does Fame Academy" finished they still think the program about it is on CBBC! Also, The Apprentice finished a few weeks back and it is still listed and then removed before it comes on. I was actually thinking it was the USA series, as the episode information was wrong, indicating "Donald Trump" which was done prior to the Alan Sugar UK version, but have found it has always been deleted before recording, so must just be a Tribune vapour-ware program.

Finally, for a few years I have been taping Formula One successfully, and still managed it the other week because this forum showed the foul-up. In fact it was indicated days before, but was still not corrected before the race. The foul-up was that Formula One did not have Formula One in the title or description. It was just Motor Racing! Now that has never happened before Europe took over. But do not worry, they tried to make up for not marking Formula One correctly - this time it was last weekend when they marked motor racing which was NOT Formula One as Formula One - it was actually GP2!

My Wife has also been moaning that some soap operas have not been taping properly due to the 28-day repeat rule, which has had bad data.

Basically the usefulness of the Tivo boils down to the data provided. If it cannot be relied on to record things correctly, it is like having an alarm clock which does not go off every morning - useless. If not sorted, then I will have to use the Windows Media Centre, where the data is usually better than Tivo despite currently being free and not the £10 a month a subscriber would pay! Or may be that is what Tivo want us to do - as there is no longer a UK manufacturer if the UK stop needing the program data it may save them money, as I guess most people have a lifetime service. The money paid which was supposed to cover not only program data but updates to software - when there has been no update done for years - which shows they are not committed to the UK! Yes, improvements in padding without having to DIY would be useful, and making "Recording History" more readable - i.e. highlight the real problems, such as clashes which result in a program being missed, rather than muddled with scheduled changes and 28-day rule - and you cannot see the reason for the entry unless you open it up.

Anyway, enough of a rant for tonight, yours hoping for improved software and data for my 2 subscribed machines.

Gavin


----------



## Andy Leitch

I'm still showing Hell's Kitchen in my TDL for Sun 22/5 @ 10pm...so upon checking with various other sources....if I had a SP for Celebrity Love Island....(which is the proper scheduled programme at that time)......it wouldn't record. :down: 

Mrs L would *not* be happy about that!  

Errors on minor channels in the wee hours of the morning, I can live with....but peak time.....on a main channel.....on a Sunday night......is unforgivable!!


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> I'm sure this was fine the last time I checked it. It was certainly okay for last weeks show
> 
> Channel: *Sky One*
> Title: *Las Vegas*
> Day: *Thursdays*
> Time: *20:00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Sky one are re-showing the 1st series and as I hadn't deleted my old SP they're appearing in that SP whereas the new are not being recorded by another new SP, (not sure why not there not in to do or recording history to say why they are not to be recorded). Will call it in when they are open but this is getting silly, season passes are meant to allow you to get a season not just a few ep's of a sereries till they change the ID.
> 
> OZSat: I know you may be an unofficial route, back but can this bad guide data problem be flagged back?
Click to expand...


----------



## cwaring

Just in case anyone doesn't know 

Due to the extended FA Cup coverage, the final of "Junior Mastermind" will now be shown tomorrow (Sunday) at 3.35pm on BBC1. Therefore the scheduled episodes of "Bargain Hunt" and "As Time Goes By" will not be show.


----------



## 10203

Just as well I got home in time! TiVo had recorded 15 minutes from 12:00 - 12:15 and then wasn't going to record any more as something else conflicted!   

Just in case any one else is expecting it to record...

What's happened to the guide data lately? :down: :down: :down:


----------



## 10203

While I'm moaning about cr*p guide data, next week's Grand Prix data is stuffed too.

ITV.com says:
12:00 - 15:00 F1

TiVo says:
12:00 - 12:15 F1
12:15 - 12:45 Week
12:45 - 13:40 F1
13:40 - 13:45 London Today
13:45 - 15:00 F1


----------



## cwaring

LJ said:


> Just as well I got home in time! TiVo had recorded 15 minutes from 12:00 - 12:15 and then wasn't going to record any more as something else conflicted!
> 
> Just in case any one else is expecting it to record...
> 
> What's happened to the guide data lately? :down: :down: :down:


My Tivo has it as 12-3pm'ish, so how can it only record 15 mins *then* need to change channel?


----------



## steveroe

Agree with Carl here, my F1 data for today is correct (check you recent daily calls are working?)

Also agree with LJ however, next week's data is also wrong on ITV1YOR.

Also GP2 highlights have now been lumped in with the current "Forumla One Racing" season pass, they aren't Formula One and should have their own series (at least be in the "Motor Racing" series that a lot of other sport gets put in (GP2 on Eurosport is in this)).


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *BRAVOD*
Programme Name: *Alias*
Date/Time: *22/05/05 / 2100*
Problem: *Won't record*
Note: Also effects +1 of course!

Tivo thinks it's the same ep as last week, but it's not. Unusually, DigiGuide also lists this ep. .

Bravo's own schedule pages has the correct ep listed.


----------



## 10203

cwaring said:


> My Tivo has it as 12-3pm'ish, so how can it only record 15 mins *then* need to change channel?


Looks like this week's data was originally similar to the way next week's data is at the moment - i.e. broken into three parts with two other shows in the gaps. My daily calls are working fine and the Channel Guide shows 12:00-15:20 so I don't know why TiVo still thought the first chunk was only 15 mins. Recording History is no help either. 

Anyway, since we're not discussing things in this thread I'll just repeat that next week's data is wrong.


----------



## 10203

This has two seasons passes for the same series.


----------



## sjp

maybe we're going to get a seperate SP for each type of flower shown at the CFS this year 

two SPs for any given show is currently quite "normal", where ya been man?


----------



## 10203

sjp said:


> maybe we're going to get a seperate SP for each type of flower shown at the CFS this year


While I'm pruning out the dead wood from my SP list I just thought I'd point out the ones where there are future programmes in multiple SPs. Here're are some more:

BBCR3: Discovering Music
BBC2: The Next Big Thing
BBC2/UKGLD/UKG2: Have I Got News For You (This has three active SPs!)
BBC2: The Apprentice
C4/DISCRT: Room For Improvement 



> two SPs for any given show is currently quite "normal", where ya been man?


Normal in TribuneOrWhoeverTheyAreNow's world maybe!

Where's that smell of manure coming from...?


----------



## Milhouse

SKYSP1 and SKYSP2 - "Mourinho: The Special One" - Gary Lineker profiles Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho.

Big Ears On SKY? I don't think so! Tribune have used the programme data from the BBC1 showing (on Monday evening at 22:35) for the SKY Programme (repeated 5 times on SKYSP1 and SKYSP2 on Sunday and Monday).

Fortunately the SKY programme is also about the manager of Gods football team, however it's a different programme entirely and only serves to ilustrate how lazy/incompetent the updated Tribune system now is when they can't even differentiate between BBC and SKY content. "Yeah, it's about the same bloke - just use the BBC1 data, nobody will notice"

Can we have the old Tribune system back? It's gone down hill since they tinkered with it.


----------



## dvdfever

Neighbours (BBC1, Sky 101) has disappeared because "it is no longer in the programme guide" (both 1.40pm and 5.35pm). Checked the guide and it's there, so I set up a new season pass and it's taken effect.


----------



## cwaring

Hey Dom! Check Post #164 above


----------



## dvdfever

cwaring said:


> Hey Dom! Check Post #164 above


Oh, strewth!


----------



## b166er

b166er said:


> Listings have Weeknights CNBC on Sky 510 as:
> 
> 10pm Kudlow & Cramer
> 11pm Teleshopping
> 
> Sky & Radio Times website, and the channel itself have:
> 
> 10pm The Tonight Show
> 10:45pm Late Night with Conan O'Brien
> 
> I've wished they'd show these programmes nightly forever. Now they finally do but I can't set a season pass


Bump! I've had 4 daily calls since I posted this and it's still wrong. How long does it usually take for 'them' to take notice? Or is this thread just for our benefit so we can inform each other? Tonight TiVo shows 10pm Topic A with Tina Brown.


----------



## RoyWatts

dvdfever said:


> Neighbours (BBC1, Sky 101) has disappeared because "it is no longer in the programme guide" (both 1.40pm and 5.35pm). Checked the guide and it's there, so I set up a new season pass and it's taken effect.


Seems to be same on freeview, BBC1SE (and so I take it all BBC1). Also looks like a season pass booked today will not get episodes after the 27th May??


----------



## sanderton

These shows have entries under more than one series ID, when they are all the same show. There is therefore a risk that some SPs will not pick up all episodes:

Have I Got News for You (3 IDs)
Horizon (2 IDs)
RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2005 (2 IDs)
Room 101 (2 IDs)
Andes to Amazon (2 IDs)


And, slightly Bizarrely, the guide data is showing two upcoming Six Nations Grandstands...


----------



## AMc

Another retrospective couple...
#1 Alias was going to miss because it thought it was a repeat. Next week is also missing in action. Changing from FRO to all showings has it scheduled (for now) and I had to manually push Sunday night's episode.

#2 
BBC2 (102) 
TeleWest
22nd May 05
Late evening
Lost in La Mancha (2002) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308514/ was being shown. In the Tivo listings this was down as 'Storyville' with an episode of 'Lost in La Mancha'. My 'Terry Gilliam' wishlist missed it. No idea if it was strictly listed correctly but The Guardian Guide had it down under it's own title.


----------



## AENG

Could somebody kindly get a GRIP on this apparently random series ID nonsense, please? It's making a mockery of one of TiVo's crucial USPs. the change from US- to Europe-based EPG data seems to have been a markedly retrograde step, doesn't it?


----------



## alanjrobertson

More on the Neighbours problem - there now appear to be three possible season passes on the system - I searched for Neighbours in the TivoWeb and the 1st one (the one I had as current) doesn't list any episodes until 2 weeks in the future; the next one is for this week, and the one after is for the week after that (ie before the current SP kicks in again).

Simple question - what the heck are Tribune up to? It's not like Neighbours has changed in timing or channel for years (decades!) now, so why on earth are they mucking about with this? I'd happened to used my Fusion FVRT150 to record it today anyway, so I got most of it (the end was cut off as it had started late due to the BBC strike).

Alan


----------



## sanderton

Some more orphaned SPs:

London (1 ID, but it's different from the last time it was shown)
Bob The Builder (2 IDs)
Rough Science (1 ID, but different to last time it was shown)


----------



## sanderton

The following seried NAMES exist in the database twice or more. Some are genuinely two different series. Others are not. I'm having some TivoiWeb problems which stop me eliminating some. Suggest you check any programmes on this list for which you have a SP.



Code:


2 STUPID DOGS
25TH HOUR
28 DAYS LATER
3 MINUTE WONDER
3RD ROCK FROM THE SUN
4PLAY
A2Z
ABSOLUTE POWER
ACADEMY
ADVENTURE OF ENGLISH
AFTERNOON PLAY
AGATHA CHRISTIES PARTNERS IN CRIME
AIRLINE
AIRPORT
ALADDIN
ALEVELS
ALIENS AMONG US
ALISTAIR MCGOWANS BIG IMPRESSION
ALL ACCESS
ALL OR NOTHING
AN EARTH MADE FOR LIFE
ANASTASIA
ANDES TO AMAZON
APPRENTICE
ARMY OF DARKNESS
AROUND THE HOUSE
ARTHUR
ASSASSIN
ATHLETICS
ATP TENNIS
AUSTRALIAN RULES FOOTBALL
AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT TV
BABECAST XXX
BALD
BANGKOK BOUND
BANK OF MUM AND DAD
BATTLEFIELD DETECTIVES
BATTLESTAR GALACTICA
BEFORE THE PARTY
BEHIND THE SCENES
BEST
BEST IN SHOW
BETWEEN THE LINES
BIG BANG
BIG BROTHER LIVE
BIG QUESTION
BIRDS
BLOOMBERG ENCOUNTERS
BLOOMBERG MONEY
BLOOMBERG ON SPORT
BLUE JEAN COP
BOB HARRIS
BOB THE BUILDER
BOXING
BOXING CLASSICS
BREAKFAST
BREAKING THE SILENCE
BRITISH ISLES A NATURAL HISTORY
BUMP
CALAMITY JANE
CALL
CAPITAL FLOYD
CAR IS BORN
CASINO
CASTLE IN THE COUNTRY
CASUALTY AT HOLBY CITY
CHALLENGE
CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WEEKLY
CHANCERS
CHARLIES ANGELS FULL THROTTLE
CHILD SNATCHERS
CHRIS ISAAK SHOW
CHRISTMAS TALE
CINEMA IRAN
CIRCUS
CIVIL WAR
CLASSIC ALBUMS
CLOSE UP
CLUELESS
COLD CASE
COMIC RELIEF DOES FAME ACADEMY
COPS
CORE
COUNTERPOINT
CRIME PATROL
CRIME TEAM
CRIMEFIGHTERS
CROSSING JORDAN
CRUISE WITH STELIOS
DANCE DANCE
DDAY MEN AND MACHINES
DEEP IN MY HEART
DETECTIVES OF THE DEEP
DIARY
DIGITAL STORIES
DISCOVERING MUSIC
DNA
DOCTOR WHO
DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER
DONT BLAME THE KOALAS
DRAGNET
DREAM HOLIDAY HOME
E TRUE HOLLYWOOD STORY
ELVIS THE GREAT PERFORMANCES
EMERGENCY
EMPIRE
EMPIRE RECORDS
END OF THE LINE
EXCESS BAGGAGE
EXTREME CLOSEUP
EYE FOR AN EYE
FA CUP CLASSICS
FARSCAPE
FLASH
FLASHBACK
FOLLOW YOUR HEART
FOOTBALL
FOOTBALL LEAGUE ONE
FOOTBALL YEARS
FOREVER
FORMULA ONE RACING
FOUR FEATHERS
FREE VIEW
FROM FLAB TO FAB
FUNKY VALLEY
GAME
GARDEN OF STORIES
GARDENING WITH THE EXPERTS
GARY THE RAT
GET YOUR HITS OUT
GO FISHING SPECIALS
GOLDEN MOMENTS
GOLDEN RULES OF COMEDY  THE BOSS IS NEVER RIGHT
GOLF
GOLF IRELAND
GOOD VS EVIL
GOSPEL TRUTH
GREEN ROOM
GUARDIAN
HALF AND HALF
HARDTALK
HAVE I GOT NEWS FOR YOU
HEAT
HIGH STAKES
HITCHHIKERS GUIDE TO THE GALAXY
HITLER
HITLIST UK
HOLBY CITY
HOLY GRAIL
HOME FRONT
HORIZON
HORSE RACING
HOT SPOTS
HOUND OF THE BASKERVILLES
HOW TO SURVIVE
HUMAN BODY
I LOVE YOU
ILLUSTRATED MUM
IM SORRY I HAVENT A CLUE
IMPACT STORIES OF SURVIVAL
IN CONVERSATION WITH
IN SEARCH OF MYTHS AND HEROES
IN TOUCH
INSIDE THE ACTORS STUDIO
INSIDE THE ETHICS COMMITTEE
INSIGHT
INSPECTOR GADGET
INVASION
IRB RUGBY WORLD SEVENS
IS HARRY ON THE BOAT
IVORS AT 50
JACKIE COLLINS PRESENTS
JEET
JOEY
JOHNNY VEGAS 18 STONE OF IDIOT
JOURNAL
JOURNEY TO THE CENTRE OF THE EARTH
JUST CAUSE
JUST MARRIED
K9 BOOT CAMP
KING SOLOMONS MINES
KINO
KITEBOARDING
KOFFEE WITH KARAN
LA SEMAINE VERTE
LABIA WARRIOR PRINCESS
LAFFAIRE MARIE BESNARD
LAKE ESCAPES
LAND BEFORE TIME X THE GREAT LONGNECK MIGRATION
LANDSCAPE MYSTERIES
LAS VEGAS
LAST OF THE MOHICANS
LATE EDITION
LE DIVORCE
LE MIROIR DE LEAU
LEADING EDGE
LEGENDS
LIGHT ON THE ROAD TO WOODSTOCK
LINE OF FIRE
LION IN WINTER
LITTLE ANTICS
LIVING WILD
LONG WAY ROUND
LOULOU
LOVE MATCH
LOVE SHACK
LYING GAME
M1X
MAA AUR MAMTA
MAD MIKE AND MARK
MADAME BOVARY
MADE
MADE IN GERMANY
MARK LAMARR
MASSIVE NATURE
MATCH
MATCH OF THE DAY LIVE
MEAN MACHINE
MECHANICK
MEDITERRANEO
MERI BIWI WONDERFUL
MICHAEL JACKSON TRIAL
MIRCH MASALA
MIX
MLB BASEBALL
MOB SCENE
MONEY BOX
MONKEY BUSINESS
MORONIC  21ST CENTURY IDIOTS
MOST DANGEROUS
MOTORCYCLE RACING
MOTORWAY PATROL
MRS JONES 2
MY UNCLE SILAS
MYSTERIES OF THE NILE
MYSTI SHOW
NASCAR RACING
NEIGHBOURS
NEW EVERY MORNING
NEW SCOOBYDOO MOVIES
NEWS
NEWSBEAT
NEXT BIG THING
NEXT JOE MILLIONAIRE
NICHOLAS NICKLEBY
NIGHT TO REMEMBER
NORTH POLE 18
OAPS ON ASBOS
ONECLICKMAGAZINE
PANTIES
PARADISE HOTEL
PARKINSON
PAYBACK
PEMBROKESHIRE LAND OF DREAMS
PERFECT GETAWAY
PIN IT SQUASH IT PICKLE IT AND STUFF
PLACE IN THE SUN
PLAYER
PODGE AND RODGE
POINT PLEASANT
POSSESSION
POSTMAN ALWAYS RINGS TWICE
PRERACE SHOW
PRIMARY FOCUS
PRINCE OF CENTRAL PARK
PRINCE WILLIAM
PRINCIPLES OF LUST
PRISONER OF ZENDA
PROJECT X
PROPERTY MATTERS
QUADRIGA
QUIZ 9
RACING CAR IS BORN
RALLYMAXTV
RALLYZONE
RAMBLINGS
RAMPAGE
REX HUNTS FISHING ADVENTURES
RHS CHELSEA FLOWER SHOW 2005
RIDING ROUTE 66
ROAD TO NOWHERE
ROOM 101
ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT
ROOTED
ROUGH SCIENCE
RUGBY
RUSSELL GRANTS POSTCARDS
SALLY JESSY RAPHAEL
SAMUEL JOHNSON PRIZE 2005
SATURDAY SHOW
SCARECROW
SCRAPHEAP CHALLENGE USA
SEARCH FOR ATLANTIS
SELLING HOUSES
SEX SENSE
SEXY GIRLS NEXT DOOR
SHOWDOWN
SIOE TYDDYN A GARDD
SKY VEGAS LIVE
SNICKERS GAME ON
SNOBS
SNOOKER EXTRA
SOCCER NIGHT
SORTED
SOUNDS OF THE 70S
SPEEDWAY
SPIDERMAN
SPIN AND WIN
SPORTS INTERNATIONAL
SPORTS WEEKLY
SPORTSCENE
STAR WARS FEEL THE FORCE
STARS PARADE
STEFANS ULTIMATE GARDENS
STORY SO FAR
STORYBOOK
STRICTLY SOHO
STUPID
SUNDAY BEST
SUNDAY LIVE
SUNRISE
SUNSHINE BOYS
SUPERNANNY
SURROGATE SISTER THE GREATEST GIFT
SWEET DREAMS
SYKES
TALKING MOVIES
TARGET EARTH
TEEN ANGEL
TELESHOPPING
TENNIS
TEST CRICKET
TEST THE NATION
THICK OF IT
THIN BLUE LINE
THIS WEEK
THRILL RIDES
TIMEWATCH
TMF TOP 10
TO BE ANNOUNCED
TOM  JERRY KIDS
TOM MORTON
TOP 10
TOP 24 CLUBS
TOUCHING EVIL
TOURIST
TOURIST POLICE
TOWN THAT WANTS A TWIN
TRAVEL CHANNEL GUIDE
TRUTH ABOUT KILLING
TURNING POINT
TV5 LINVITE
TWILIGHT ZONE
TWISTED TALES
TWO FAT LADIES
UFO DOWN TO EARTH
UNCUT THE VILLA II
UNFORGIVEN
VALUES ADDED
VIPER
WAITING FOR GOD
WAY WE WERE
WEDDING STORY
WEEKEND BREAKFAST WITH SPOONY
WHATS ON
WHEELER DEALERS
WHOSE LINE IS IT ANYWAY
WILD CARD
WILDBOYZ
WITNESS
WORLD BUSINESS REPORT
WORLD COMEDY TOUR 2004
WORLD CUP
WORLD REPORT
WORLD SPORT
WORLDS GREATEST AUTO SHOWS
WORLDS WILDEST POLICE VIDEOS
WUTHERING HEIGHTS
XMEN
YOKO JAKAMOKO TOTO
YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT
ZOO


----------



## donnap

Platform: Freeview
Callsign: ABC1
Programme Name: Hope and Faith
Date/Time: various
Problem: All Actors listed are incorrect (from a TV series called "Hope Island"!)


----------



## pmk

alanjrobertson said:


> Simple question - what the heck are Tribune up to?


I have been waiting for months (lost count now) for them to fix Countdown on C4 at 15:15 it only records the Monday show the rest are excluded due to the 28 day rule.

I posted at the time that the guide data was getting very poor when Tribune EU took over but as I was ignored everyone if paying the price now.

I wonder what will happen when all the really popular programmes start getting hit with this problem I wonder if we will get any action then!


----------



## b166er

b166er said:


> Bump! I've had 4 daily calls since I posted this and it's still wrong. How long does it usually take for 'them' to take notice? Or is this thread just for our benefit so we can inform each other? Tonight TiVo shows 10pm Topic A with Tina Brown.


Evening listings for CNBC Europe Sky 510 are still wrong. From reading another thread here I know you can't take my word for it (even though the Sky EPG is correct) so here's a link to the CNBC website where it clearly shows that tonight at 10pm (11pm CET) it's NOT the show that the TiVo EPG lists:

http://www.cnbceurope.com/television/european/

CNBC seems to have permanently changed their evening line-up for weekdays to include 10pm (11pm CET) The Tonight Show and 10:45pm (11:45pm CET) Late Night with Conan O'Brien. These shows were previously only on at weekends, now they're on every day (with the weekends being as they were 8pm-10pm).

Is that good enough Tribune? I've told you exactly what the changes are and provided a link to the television channels website to prove it.

I've read in other threads that you have a 3-day turnaround on corrections. Why it's not 24-48 hours I don't know but there it is.

So can I expect that by the time my Friday daily call occurs (usually late morning) these changes will be incorporated?


----------



## OzSat

Please don't start discussions again in this thread - please use the existing thread for discussions.

All schedule errors in this thread are reported to Tribune - and the turn around time is up to 48 hours once in the system.


----------



## b166er

ozsat said:


> Please don't start discussions again in this thread - please use the existing thread for discussions.
> 
> All schedule errors in this thread are reported to Tribune - and the turn around time is up to 48 hours once in the system.


48 hours? Sorry, but 6 days is more than 48 hours.


----------



## Crispin

Platform: NTL
Postcode: CB4

Channel: BBC4
Program: The thick of it

This must be a record, there has been 1 episode in this series, and we have already got 2 season passes :-(

Channel: Sky one / Sky Mix
Program: 24

Each episode seems to be recorded twice, once on Sunday night on Sky one, and once on Sky mix on Wednesday evening, they are the same episode, so should only be recorded once.


----------



## Cainam

Not meaning to start a discussion, but...

IIRC, Season Passes are Channel specific. So, to respond to Crispin's post, it is correct that there are 2 Season passes, as Sky One is a different channel from Sky Mix.

As long as you only have one of the Season Passes in your list, it will only record one of the programs.

If you have both Season Passes in your list, it will record both of the programs

If you have a Title Wishlist set up, it will record the program no matter what channel it is on, so it will record both programs

:up:


----------



## bradleyem

Cainam said:


> Not meaning to start a discussion, but...
> 
> IIRC, Season Passes are Channel specific. So, to respond to Crispin's post, it is correct that there are 2 Season passes, as Sky One is a different channel from Sky Mix.
> 
> As long as you only have one of the Season Passes in your list, it will only record one of the programs.
> 
> If you have both Season Passes in your list, it will record both of the programs
> 
> If you have a Title Wishlist set up, it will record the program no matter what channel it is on, so it will record both programs
> 
> :up:


No, that's wrong. If you have both SPs it will only record one of the showings _if the guide data is correct_ as the episode IDs are (or rather should be) the same.

As to which showing is recorded, it will show any recording from the highest priority SP, so in the event of your SP order being:

1: 24 (skymix)
2: 24 (skyone)

and the showing are:

Thur 10pm 24 (sky one)
Sat 11pm 24 (sky mix)

Then assuming both slots are free, the Saturday showing will be recorded as it is a higher priority. Only one will (should) be recorded.

The Thick of It is certainly wrong, multiple SPs for a start, unsure of 24.


----------



## browellm

browellm said:


> Channel: BBC4
> Programme Name: The Thick of It
> Date/Time: Thursday 19th May, 10:30pm
> 
> Problem: *Sigh*, An SP for this results in every repeated episode for the week being recorded as a new ep.
> THEN, there is a second entry in the TiVo title list for next week's NEW ep. (26th May 10:30pm). Setting an SP for this also causes this full week of repeats to record too.
> 
> Come on chaps, this is getting beyond a joke.


Already raised, not fixed yet.


----------



## Mr 999

browellm said:


> Already raised, not fixed yet.


But it was reported (far) more than 48 hours ago! 

To stay on topic: my Tivo is trying to record Hell's Kitchen on ITV1


----------



## cwaring

Mr 999 said:


> To stay on topic: my Tivo is trying to record Hell's Kitchen on ITV1


Why? It's nowhere to be seen in my listings What I am getting it, assuming that HK is used in the ITV1 Generic Template, why is it still in your TDL? Surely it should have been replaced last week sometime?

Are your daily calls happening ok?


----------



## OzSat

From today, you should no longer see the generic titles for the five major channels based on a previous schedule. Instead you should just get a repeating channel name for the period where schedules have not been release.

Be assured that Tribune are receiving (and noting) your comments.


----------



## bradleyem

Good.

Although it is a pity because if was done properly, with some planning and knowledge of the schedules, it could be a useful feature.


----------



## sjp

Sky One - 24
Sunday June 12th 9pm and 10pm

There seems to be a confusion over the episodes (note the plural) of 24 according to TiVo. Sunday June 12th has an episode 10pm as well as the normal 9pm showing.

At the moment the 9pm showing is untitled while the 10pm one seems to have skipped an hour from the previous Sundays episode...

9pm Sunday June 5th 2am - 3am
9pm Sunday June 12th untitled
10pm Sunday June 12th 4am - 5am

This could well be up for correction in due course but as it stands at the moment it is confusion at best and, possibly, episode skipping at worst.


----------



## Stainless Steele

Where should I start?


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> Sky One - 24
> Sunday June 12th 9pm and 10pm
> 
> There seems to be a confusion over the episodes


You don't think it could possible be that they will be showing TWO episodes on one night? May I remind you of the Hours 1&2 

9pm Sunday June 5th 2am - 3am
9pm Sunday June 12th *3am - 4am*
10pm Sunday June 12th 4am - 5am

Also...


Stainless Steele said:


> Where should I start?


Could you please be a little _less_ vague


----------



## b166er

ozsat said:


> Be assured that Tribune are receiving (and noting) your comments.


Well I guess I should be pleased after today's daily update. 

Now CNBC Europe (Sky 510) shows The Tonight Show and Late Night with Conan O'Brien airing back to back after 10pm. Trouble is the data is slightly wrong. :down:

To repeat what I said last week:

Monday -> Friday:
10pm - 10:45pm = The Tonight Show
10:45pm - 11:30pm = Late Night with Conan O'Brien

Sky EPG is showing the correct information as is http://www.cnbceurope.com/television/european (although they're showing it in european time +1 hour because cnbc europe website always talks in central european time).

At least if I have SP's for both of them I'll get all 90 minutes although the split between shows will be out by 15 minutes


----------



## cwaring

b166er said:


> Sky EPG is showing the correct information ...


I think it's worth repeating that the Sky EPG will *always* show the correct info because:

1. Each channel is responsible for their own EPG data
and
2. They get fined if it is wrong

I'm just saying that I think it is un-fair to compare the Sky EPG with Tivo's.

(PS. I'm not "discussing", I'm giving info  )


----------



## woody

my tivo shows that ER on chanel4 on 30th May is on at 9pm. It's not, the announcement at the end of this weeks show said it would be on at 9.30, and is confirmed by digiguide (see below)

DRAMA: ER
Channel: C4 4
Date: Monday 30th May 2005
Time: 21:30 to 22:30 (starting in 5 days) (TIVO HAS THIS AS 21.00 to 22.00 whih isn't correct)
Duration: 1 hour.
VideoPlus: 70566
Carter Est Amoureux. Series 11, episode 21. 
Drama series set in the busy emergency room of a Chicago hospital.
Pratt explodes at Neela for performing a complicated procedure on a baby, Abby misdiagnoses an emphysema patient, and Ray's procedural misstep on a stab victim has terrible results. Meanwhile, away from the Emergency Room, Carter dashes to Paris after learning that Kem's mother has been hospitalised.
Starring: Thandie Newton
(Subtitles, Audio Described, 4 Star)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2003 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> I think it's worth repeating that the Sky EPG will *always* show the correct info because:
> 
> 1. Each channel is responsible for their own EPG data
> and
> 2. They get fined if it is wrong
> 
> I'm just saying that I think it is un-fair to compare the Sky EPG with Tivo's.
> 
> (PS. I'm not "discussing", I'm giving info  )


Actually, the Sky EPG is often wrong - especially on the minority channels.


----------



## b166er

This is both a question and info about some programs on sky channel 510 CNBCEurope.

I've tried creating a season pass to "The Tonight Show". When I look at upcoming programmes it says it's only going to record the first one (tonight's). Of course the SP is set to record first run and repeats. I guess the programs are all badly marked and the 28 day rule is incorrectly kicking in.

If I try instead to create a title wishlist to it, the wishlist only finds one episode - the first one. Now that freaks me out totally. They're all titled identically.

Again I'm having to resort to manual repeat recordings because neither a season pass or a wishlist is able to catch the shows.

The situation with Letterman on ITV 2 is equally odd. A season pass never worked (it missed too many shows) so I resorted to a title wishlist and have to get both recordings (the 1am-ish and the 5am-ish ones). Even the wishlist I have little confidence about based on the experience with the tonight show one. Just not finding shows that **DO** match the title.

Tribune - can you PLEASE just mark these three shows as follows:

CNBC Sky 510 = 10pm-10:45pm "The Tonight Show" [Mark as Not a Repeat]

CNBC Sky 510 = 10:45pm-11:30pm "Late Night with Conan O'Brien" [Mark as Not a repeat]

ITV2 Sky 118 = around 1:30am "Late Show with David Letterman" [Mark as Not a repeat]

ITV2 Sky 118 = around 5:00am "Late Show with David Letterman" [Mark as a Repeat of the 1am show]

By doing that, a SP to either of the CNBC shows will get all episodes, and a SP to the Letterman show will get either the 1:30am or the 5:00am show allowing clash/priority to choose which one to get.


----------



## sanderton

The problem with The Tonight Show is that all episodes have been given one specific episode's TMSId, EP0043973381, instead of the generic ID they should have been given of SH0043970000 - easy for Tribune to fix. Even better would be a real epiode ID for each one of course.

the Wishlist thing is normal, b166er - Wishlists only ever display one copy of each episode; and the guide data says they are all the same episode.


----------



## b166er

sanderton said:


> The problem with The Tonight Show is that all episodes have been given one specific episode's TMSId, EP0043973381, instead of the generic ID they should have been given of SH0043970000 - easy for Tribune to fix. Even better would be a real epiode ID for each one of course.


Ideally I wish they'd mark each show as new regardless of whether it is or not. Then the SP's would catch every show and it's only when CNBC decide to pop in a repeat very occasionally that it would be wrong. That way it would be right more than 90% of the time. Currently it's the other way around, it's wrong 90% of the time.



sanderton said:


> the Wishlist thing is normal, b166er - Wishlists only ever display one copy of each episode; and the guide data says they are all the same episode.


Interesting, weird and true. Here's what I have now. In my Season Pass manager at position 20 I have a regular season pass to ITV2 letterman show. When I look at upcoming episodes it shows 11 of them. None are marked to be recorded by the SP. All are marked to be recorded by the wishlist. This is the wishlist at position 21 in my SP manager (i.e. lower priority than the regular season pass). If I look at upcoming episodes via the wishlist it says only one, like you said. So the season pass is useless, it's catching nothing despite being higher up my SP list than the wishlist. The downside of having the wishlist is of course it records both episodes (the 1am *and* the 5am repeat). If only Tribune could ALWAYS mark the 1am episode as being new so the SP could catch it, and mark the 5am episode as being a repeat of the 1am for TiVo to do it's thing when it comes to clashes with other shows. It *used* to work like that.


----------



## pmk

sanderton said:


> The problem with The Tonight Show is that all episodes have been given one specific episode's TMSId, EP0043973381, instead of the generic ID they should have been given of SH0043970000 - easy for Tribune to fix. Even better would be a real epiode ID for each one of course.


This sounds like the same problem with Countdown C4 15:15 Weekdays. I have been waiting at least 3 months for it to be fixed so do not hold your breathe. I have resorted to manual week day recordings but cricket is back so its recording cricket on some days now - very annoying.


----------



## sanderton

Ozsat, these are the most frustrating errors as a) they are introduced by Tribune NOT the broadcaster and b) are trifiling easy to fix - just make all the episodes as generic. 

hell, it would only take an evening to code a hack to do it!


----------



## OzSat

sanderton said:


> Ozsat, these are the most frustrating errors as a) they are introduced by Tribune NOT the broadcaster and b) are trifiling easy to fix - just make all the episodes as generic.
> 
> hell, it would only take an evening to code a hack to do it!


Please see Missed recordings due to generic data (eg: Countdown) - and post further comments on this issue in that thread.


----------



## ericd121

Heads-Up

for all lovers of Footy - and Reality TV.

*ITV1 Tonight 11.00pm-Midnight*

*Celebrity Love Island Live* 
is being replaced by 
*The Kop Final: Liverpool's Night Of Glory*, 
so those, like me, who regret not investing 3 hours of our time last night, can see the best bits.

Source: *http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/ *


----------



## OzSat

ericd121 said:


> Heads-Up
> 
> for all lovers of Footy - and Reality TV.
> 
> *ITV1 Tonight 11.00pm-Midnight*
> 
> *Celebrity Love Island Live*
> is being replaced by
> *The Kop Final: Liverpool's Night Of Glory*,
> so those, like me, who regret not investing 3 hours of our time last night, can see the best bits.
> 
> Source: *http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/ *


And at midnight on Ulster.


----------



## jar_uk1

SKY ONE 9pm Thursday 26th (tonight)
Postcode RG
COLD CASE was not set to record OAD dated 2004 not 2005 like the other episodes?

John R


----------



## Milhouse

BBC2 LDN, Fri 7pm - Money Programme

It's the "Money Programme", but the words "Money Programme" don't appear in the title or description, rendering a Wishlist totally useless. The programme on tonight isn't showing as episodic, so one can't even book a Season Pass for these showings - I'll have to resort to a manual recording at 7pm each Friday evening.

It's doesn't even have a "Business" genre which would help - Documentary and Special are what Tribune have given this programme.

Last weeks episode was the same - no "Money Programme" in the title or description. 

The BBC web site has the correct programme description, so it's difficult to pin the blame on the BBC for this SNAFU.

Sooo glad I'm paying £10 a month for the privilege of programming my TiVo to reccord manually....


----------



## OzSat

Milhouse said:


> BBC2 LDN, Fri 7pm - Money Programme
> 
> It's the "Money Programme", but the words "Money Programme" don't appear in the title or description, rendering a Wishlist totally useless. The programme on tonight isn't showing as episodic, so one can't even book a Season Pass for these showings - I'll have to resort to a manual recording at 7pm each Friday evening.
> 
> It's doesn't even have a "Business" genre which would help - Documentary and Special are what Tribune have given this programme.
> 
> Last weeks episode was the same - no "Money Programme" in the title or description.
> 
> The BBC web site has the correct programme description, so it's difficult to pin the blame on the BBC for this SNAFU.
> 
> Sooo glad I'm paying £10 a month for the privilege of programming my TiVo to reccord manually....


For somebody who does not watch 'Money Programme' - how would you know it was 'Money Programme' from the following data which is exactly what BBC have provided for the listings?

_7:00 Rover's Billion Pound Blunder. (Digital Widescreen) Investigation into how MG Rover's bosses, four West Midlands businessmen who became known as the Phoenix Four, burned through the billion pound dowry left by BMW whilst controversially enriching themselves with 40m pounds in pay, pension and benefit awards. Reporter Quentin Sommerville asks where exactly the money went and whether the Chinese deal that was supposed to save Rover was anything more than a pipe dream. (T)_

The BBC website may be correct - but the BBC are to blame!

You can not except Tribune (or anybody else) to check every possible source of listings for every programme on every channel!


----------



## 10203

ozsat said:


> The BBC website may be correct - but the BBC are to blame


True, but could it be made SPable and marked as "Business and Finance" please. Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

alanjrobertson said:


> More on the Neighbours problem - there now appear to be three possible season passes on the system - I searched for Neighbours in the TivoWeb and the 1st one (the one I had as current) doesn't list any episodes until 2 weeks in the future; the next one is for this week, and the one after is for the week after that (ie before the current SP kicks in again).
> 
> Simple question - what the heck are Tribune up to? It's not like Neighbours has changed in timing or channel for years (decades!) now, so why on earth are they mucking about with this? I'd happened to used my Fusion FVRT150 to record it today anyway, so I got most of it (the end was cut off as it had started late due to the BBC strike).
> 
> Alan


I must have missed this post the first time round as I've just discovered this for myself as the lunch-time ep didn't get recorded today by either of the existing SPs


----------



## nathan

Callsign: BBC4 on Freeview, HA8 postcode
Programme Name: The Thick Of It
Problem: Old SP not picking up new episodes

Had an SP set up for this, recorded first episode OK. Just checked and there's no episodes showing for the old SP, needed a new one.

With the quality of the guide data at the moment I'm beginning to think that the Freeview alternatives to Tivo are looking more and more attractive...

Thanks Ozsat, I think you've got a thankless task on this thread!


----------



## cwaring

woody said:


> my tivo shows that ER on chanel4 on 30th May is on at 9pm. It's not, the announcement at the end of this weeks show said it would be on at 9.30, and is confirmed by digiguide (see below)


Just in case you hadn't noticed yet, this has been fixed


----------



## 10203

These two are listed in the "Formula One" SP, but they're not F1:

Sky
ITV1LON

Monaco Grand Prix 2
Sat 28th May - 13:20

European Grand Prix
Sat 4th Jun - 12:45

(The rest of this week's F1 looks ok though, thanks!)


----------



## 10203

This series has two SPs:

Sky
BBC4 & BBC2
Beethoven Uncovered


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Postcode: RH5
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: ITV1
Programme: ITV Name:- GP2 Tribune/Tivo Name:- Formula One Racing
Date & Time of Airing: Sat May 28th 1.20pm
Problem: Tribune is misclassifying all GP2 motor racing series programs under the Formula One Racing program series name, even though this Program name and Season Pass should only be used for Formula 1 races. Sky's own EPG correctly showed this program as being Monaco GP2.

It is already bad enough that Tribune do not use a different series name for the Saturday Qualifying F1 Racing session (Formua One Qualifying could be used instead), and for the Sunday nights highlights program (Formula One Highlights could be used instead). The only program other than the Sunday F1 Grand Prix which should have the name Formila One Racing used is the repeat of the whole race in the early hours of Monday Tuesday morning on ITV1 or ITV2.

Why oh why is it that Tribune now try to force something like 10 hours of recordings to appear on my hard disk in a week under the name Formula One Racing when I only want to record the one 3 hour Formula 1 race program on a Sunday.

Does no one at TMS have even the slightest clue about the differences between Formula One Racing and the GP2 racing series or between the Formula 1 race on a Sunday and the qualifying session on a Saturday. Also why can't the highlights program be given a different series name as well so we don't record that in error too.

If anyone has only a basic 40GB Tivo and has a Season Pass for Formula One Racing they are going to be blown out of the water by the lousy choice of program names used by TMS. And to clarify these program names are not the original ones used by ITV itself. They are ones specially chosen by Tribune/TMS.


----------



## dallardice

Coronation Street ITV1LON tonight (Bank Holiday Monday 30 May)

TiVo listings have tonight's episode as 8.30 - 9. It is actually a one-hour episode (or more likely, two consecutive half-hour episodes) from 8.30 - 9.30. Future episodes look accurate.

Problem spotted on ITV1LON on both Satellite and Freeview.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode - DG2
Provider - Sky
Channel Name - MotorsTV
Channel Number - 413
Programme - British Touring Car Championships
Time - Sun 5/6 5:55pm

A SP for BTTC records the actual race on Sun 5/6 11:20am, but also catches this programme which isn't the BTTC at all. It is listed as Heritage Grand Touring Cars, which is something completely different.

It seems the problem Capatin Scarlet listed above with the F1 SP, (catching non-F1 programmes), has spread to other channels.


----------



## Smid

Callsign: BBC1 on Telewest Digital Cable, WV6
Programme Name: Casualty
Date/Time: 29th May 2005, around 8pm ish
Problem: Didn't record.

Seems that there is a reoccuring problem where first runs of some programmes on
BBC1 seem to think theres another showing on within 28days. This is what the ToDo
list said was why it didn't record.

Bit annoying since it doesn't repeat.


----------



## cwaring

LJ said:


> This series has two SPs:
> 
> Sky
> BBC4 & BBC2
> Beethoven Uncovered


Correct. Don't forget that SPs are channel-specific. This programme is being shown on both channels 



Smid said:


> Callsign: BBC1 on Telewest Digital Cable, WV6
> Programme Name: Casualty
> Date/Time: 29th May 2005, around 8pm ish
> Problem: Didn't record.


That would be because it wasn't actually on this week. The reason stated in the Recording History cannot be relied upon as the _actual_ reason for a programme not being recorded.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

cwaring said:


> Correct. Don't forget that SPs are channel-specific. This programme is being shown on both channels


But if you set up a Wishlist using the program name instead you will always manage to record it regardless of the channel it is on.

As Belt and Braces having a Season Pass for all relevant channels and a Wishlist for the program name is probably the safest bet.


----------



## sanderton

Smid said:


> Callsign: BBC1 on Telewest Digital Cable, WV6
> Programme Name: Casualty
> Date/Time: 29th May 2005, around 8pm ish
> Problem: Didn't record.
> 
> Seems that there is a reoccuring problem where first runs of some programmes on
> BBC1 seem to think theres another showing on within 28days. This is what the ToDo
> list said was why it didn't record.
> 
> Bit annoying since it doesn't repeat.


Casualty was not shown due to Test the Nation. Problem in Rec History caused by the "guess template" TiVo used to use; it had two phantom Casualties in with the same episode ids for the 21st (cancelled by Eurovision) and the 28th (canceeled by Test the Nation). So it cancelled the second non-existant ep due to the 28 day rule.

This took me a while to figure out yesterday as I was threatened by divorce by an enraged wife showing me the Rec History entry and demanding to know how I'd broken the TiVo...


----------



## sanderton

cwaring said:


> Correct. Don't forget that SPs are channel-specific. This programme is being shown on both channels


Should have the same series ID though, so the 28 day still works cross-channel.


----------



## =CM=

Friday 22:00 is the first showing, repeated Sunday around the same time. TiVo has for the last 2 weeks been recording both.


----------



## bradleyem

Top Gear (BBC2)

Tivo wants to record the repeat (Thurs @ 8pm I think) of Sunday's showing. 
As there's no showing next week I can't tell if it's a one off - although I don't remember it doing that last week.

This appears to be because of a generic data for Thursday's showing.


----------



## ericd121

sanderton said:


> Casualty was not shown ... I was threatened by divorce by an enraged wife showing me the Rec History entry and demanding to know how I'd broken the TiVo...


Would TiVo feature in the subsequent court case as *correspondent*, or maybe as the subject of a *custody battle*?! 

*(Divorce is a serious matter. 
If you have been affected by any issues in this post, ring the helpline on ...)
*
[I know, I know, no discusssions  ]


----------



## 10203

cwaring said:


> Correct. Don't forget that SPs are channel-specific. This programme is being shown on both channels


Yup - you need an SP for whichever channels you want to record from, but the series should contain the episodes from all the channels so that you don't end up recording the same episode from every channel you have an SP for. Check out something like Doctor Who - the series contains eps from UKGLD, UKGLD1, BBC1 and BBC3.


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. So I now understand  Always learning


----------



## dvdfever

cwaring said:


> I must have missed this post the first time round as I've just discovered this for myself as the lunch-time ep didn't get recorded today by either of the existing SPs


I got Friday's ep, but just realised when catching up on TV now that Tuesday's didn't record. Oh well, probably didn't miss much. According to the schedule, Summer couldn't decide if she wanted to be with the nerds or the cool kids, there was probably some not-very-interesting nonsense with the offshoots of Toadie's family (how come Stingray and Dylan are in the same class when they're clearly not twins so not the same age, and why is Paul Robinson taking a class every so often?) and Toadie himself decided whether or not to continue jumping on the bouncy castle.

Sorry, I digressed. Not trying to start a discussion in a discussion-free board


----------



## AMc

"Relocation Relocation" Heads Up!

Last nights 8pm showing of "Relocation Relocation" on Channel4 was bumped to show an episode of Desperate Housewives. According to the continuity announcer last nights episode of R,R will be shown on Wednesday June 8th.

Depending on how the listings data is updated this could mean that a recording next week will fail due to the 28 Day rule (it will look like a repeat).
Check your To Do lists after the weekend listings update to make sure you get the programme when it's shown on the 8th.


----------



## Godber

Las Vegas & Cold Case

Another prime example of broken season pass links - this is the second time this run I've had to set these up again....


----------



## cwaring

Dunno about CC, but LV seems to have reverted back to it's original SP. Therefore I can only assume you deleted your original SP, Godber? I've learned not to do that


----------



## Mark Bennett

Anyone in to motor racing...

DTM on Motors TV this weekend has all incidences described as "Superpole", which meant that the race was not going to be recorded (in my case).

Modified to record the race (Sunday) and the qualifying from Saturday disappears


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> Dunno about CC, but LV seems to have reverted back to it's original SP. Therefore I can only assume you deleted your original SP, Godber? I've learned not to do that


Not wishing to provoke a discussion, but I called this in and had to walk them throught the problem (twice really, once when they changed it and then when they partially reverted it), Who says calling CS has no effect?


----------



## cwaring

I called it in, too


----------



## chrisd

having setup a new SP for Las Vegas, it picks up all the old series one repeats that are due to be shown soon, not just the new series two episodes.... whhyyyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## cwaring

Because you have it set to "First Run & Repeats" instead of "First Run Only".

Interestingly, the last time I looked (yesterday I think) I had a mix of episodes in both my LV SPs. I've just had a look now and one is empty and the other (set to FRO) is only picking up the new eps!

Nice one TMS


----------



## chrisd

no no no i haven't ! It's definitely set to first run only.
(I deliberately left that out of my original post just so I could say no no no when someone mentioned it)


----------



## dblain

cwaring said:


> Callsign: *BBC1NTH*
> Programme Name: *"Neighbours"*
> Date/Time: *Mon 23rd to Fri 27th May, 2005*
> Problem: *Won't record with current NEW SP*. I think it's reverted to the old SeriesID


Carl, I'm having yet more problems with Neighbours ( which, as it's the wife's programme, is not good  ) the 'new' season pass as well as the original pass no longer work.

I've set up a 3rd season pass which is fine for just one week but then no more planned recordings ( which we'll keep an eye on ).

Just one question, has it always been that we only have 7 days of BBC1 progamme guide ? I thought we had 14 days ....

Cheers, DB.


----------



## cwaring

Just checked my SPs (all three of them ) and it looks like they've fixed it! As in, all "Neighbours" eps (BBC/UKG) are now [back] under the same Season Pass. I have BBC1 eps up to a next Friday, 10th June.

Yes, it is supposed to be *up to* 14 days but don't forget that you will only have exactly 14-days-worth after the Sat/Sun daily call


----------



## blindlemon

cwaring said:


> Just checked my SPs (all three of them )


Apart from the fact that anybody who has *3 *SPs for Neighbours is clearly a very sad case  - have you not thought of using a wishlist?


----------



## ericd121

blindlemon said:


> Apart from the fact that anybody who has *3 *SPs for Neighbours is clearly a very sad case  - have you not thought of using a wishlist?


If he did that, he'd get loads of *Neighbours From Hell*, *Jeremy Clarkson Meets The Neighbours* et al.


----------



## cwaring

blindlemon said:


> Apart from the fact that anybody who has *3 *SPs for Neighbours is clearly a very sad case  - have you not thought of using a wishlist?


Erm... they were all BBC1 SPs.

I only had three because Tribune kept breaking it; hence it being reported in the _Listings Errors_ thread


----------



## cwaring

Title: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Channel: BBC 3
Date: Sunday 5th June 2005
Time: 02:05 to 02:35 
Episode: "Ugly Babies". Series 1, episode 6. 

Now, the last ep to successfully record was "Lard" S1E5 sometime last week. According to the RH "another showing is/was available..." which is simply not true as this is the first time the ep will have been shown since I set up the SP (and since this latest full re-run started.

In fact, none of the eps currently in the EPG are set to be recorded  

Oh, and before you ask, yes I *have* set it to FR&R 

Anyone else got this problem?

Edited to add:
OK. Out of curiosity, I have just deleted and re-created the SP. The problem remains


----------



## ericd121

Channel *Channel 5 (five)*
Programme *Joey*
Date/Time *Sunday 5th June 8:00pm*
Problem *Broken Season Pass*

My (not so) old SP isn't picking up the *Sunday *or *Monday *episodes.


----------



## Mark Bennett

ericd121 said:


> Channel *Channel 5 (five)*
> Programme *Joey*
> Date/Time *Sunday 5th June 8:00pm*
> Problem *Broken Season Pass*
> 
> My (not so) old SP isn't picking up the *Sunday *or *Monday *episodes.


Likewise.
Neither is "Two and a Half Men" that follows it at 8:30 on Sunday on Channel 5.


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3 6EA

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: UKTV Gold (and UKTV Gold Plus 1)

Channel Number: 109 (and 110)

Programme Name: Have I Got News For You

Time/Date of airing: 8th Jun 01:45 (8th Jun 02:45)

Problem encountered:
Our f(r)iend Duplicate Programme IDs is affecting Have I Got News For You. According to TivoWeb's User Interface, most upcoming showings are on ID 37848, but ocassionally they are put on ID 1802654 (including the ones specified above). Can IDs be deleted to prevent this in future?

And don't get me started on a seperate issue, the BBC's policy of renaming four old seasons of Have I Got News For You to Have I Got 1990 For You, Have I Got 1991 For You, Have I Got 1992 For You and Have I Got 1993 For You respectively... though I'd like to see Tribune improving the guide data by allocating the same ID to those programmes as well.


----------



## ljb.designs

Postcode: WS8
Platform: Telewest
Channel: BBC1
Programme: New tricks shows start time 9.30 duration 30 mins


----------



## cwaring

ericd121 said:


> Channel *Channel 5 (five)*
> Programme *Joey*
> Date/Time *Sunday 5th June 8:00pm*
> Problem *Broken Season Pass*
> 
> My (not so) old SP isn't picking up the *Sunday *or *Monday *episodes.


Coulda swon I'd mentioned this in here before but a search proved I hadn't  However, I did report it last weekend.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Postcode: RH5 5GA

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: ITV1

Channel Number: 103

Programme Name: Tivo EPG Name "Motor Racing" - ITV EPG Name - GP2

Time/Date of airing: 5th Jun 05 - 12.45pm

In response to both previous complaints made here and also to Tivo Customer Services that the quite separate GP2 motor racing series was listed as part of the "Formula One Racing" program series Tribune has now changed the GP2 program name so that yesterday it was described as the generic sounding "Motor Racing".

However looking up this program name in Pick Programs To Record and asking to View Upcoming Programs I find that the World Touring Car Championship coverage on Channel 4 on Monday 6th June at 3.05am is also listed under this new generic "Motor Racing" program series name. Fundamentally the episode name details for both programs are actually correct but the main program name ("Motor Racing") is still not and is not a real series name at all.

Yet at 3.05pm today (Sunday June 5th) on Sky channel 103 at 3.05pm there is a correct series name listed for FIA World Rally Championship. But if I View Upcoming Episodes for this program I find that in addition to a correctly listed repeat showing of the World Rally Championship program on ITV2 on 7th June that Tribune have also managed to link the quite separate British Eurosport coverage of the World Rally Championships to this series. This is clearly nonsense as I might well want to record both the separate Eurosport series and ITV series coverage of the world rally championship without wishing programs not to be recorded under the 28 day rule etc as is likely to happen here because of this mistaken cross channel linking and identical Tivo series and episode names on ITV1 and British Eurosport.

I have a solution for Tribune as follows in terms of motor sport series names:-

F1 - Series Names - Formula One Racing for actual race, Formula One Qualifying for saturday qualifying and Formula One Highlights for abbreviated post race highlights coverage programs

GP2 - Series Name - GP2 Racing

FIA World Rally Championship - Series Names - ITV - "World Rally Championship" and British Eurosport - "FIA World Rally Championship"

World Touring Car Championships - Series Name - "World Touring Car Championships"

These are really a series of pretty atrocious mistakes by Tribune and one wonders if this is all being classified by some motor racing ignoramous who either seems to think that all Motor Sport is merely "Motor Racing" or that all "Motor Racing" is the same as "Formula One Racing".

Can this outstanding issue please be satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## sanderton

cwaring said:


> Title: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
> Channel: BBC 3
> Date: Sunday 5th June 2005
> Time: 02:05 to 02:35
> Episode: "Ugly Babies". Series 1, episode 6.
> 
> Now, the last ep to successfully record was "Lard" S1E5 sometime last week. According to the RH "another showing is/was available..." which is simply not true as this is the first time the ep will have been shown since I set up the SP (and since this latest full re-run started.
> 
> In fact, none of the eps currently in the EPG are set to be recorded
> 
> Oh, and before you ask, yes I *have* set it to FR&R
> 
> Anyone else got this problem?
> 
> Edited to add:
> OK. Out of curiosity, I have just deleted and re-created the SP. The problem remains


I've looked through the guide data for 2 Pints and can't see any issues at all. There are four episodes in the data, all of which appear to be properly set up.


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> Yet at 3.05pm today (Sunday June 5th) on Sky channel 103 at 3.05pm there is a correct series name listed for FIA World Rally Championship. But if I View Upcoming Episodes for this program I find that in addition to a correctly listed repeat showing of the World Rally Championship program on ITV2 on 7th June that Tribune have also managed to link the quite separate British Eurosport coverage of the World Rally Championships to this series. This is clearly nonsense as I might well want to record both the separate Eurosport series and ITV series coverage of the world rally championship without wishing programs not to be recorded under the 28 day rule etc as is likely to happen here because of this mistaken cross channel linking and identical Tivo series and episode names on ITV1 and British Eurosport..


Worry ye not. The episode name may be the same, but teh all important ID is not - the 28 day rule won't interfere as TiVo sees the Europsport and ITV2 programmes as different episodes of the same series.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> Worry ye not. The episode name may be the same, but teh all important ID is not - the 28 day rule won't interfere as TiVo sees the Europsport and ITV2 programmes as different episodes of the same series.


But surely the two still shouldn't be linked in any way as these are a completely different program by a different program maker that just happen to cover the same event.

I would no more expect these programs to have any linkage than the General Election program on BBC 1 and the general election program on ITV1. The only thing that should be able to link them together in View Upcoming Episodes is a Keyword or Title Wishlist with the right Keyword or Title.

Surely Season Passes are only mean to link the Upcoming Episodes on different channels under the 28 day and first run and repeats rule etc if they are actually the same program being shown on a different channel. But these aren't the same program or same program maker, they just happen to have similar program names due to the subject material covered.

Given the hash that Tribune have made of the GP2 and World Touring Car Championship program names almost anything seems to be possible.


----------



## cwaring

sanderton said:


> I've looked through the guide data for 2 Pints and can't see any issues at all. There are four episodes in the data, all of which appear to be properly set up.


Seems to have corrected itself over-night  Also, I now realise why it wasn't picking up the ep on 10/06; it was because of the SP I set to get S1 of "24" on BBC1 at the same time  I should have known that RH wouldn't give the right reason 

Edited to add:
Okay. I now feel suitably stupid. I was just going through the NP list and what did I find? Yep. A previously-recorded ep of "Ugly Babies"  Seems like the RH is sometimes correct after all


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> But surely the two still shouldn't be linked in any way as these are a completely different program by a different program maker that just happen to cover the same event.


Indeed, but as they are on different channels, and the epiode IDs are different, there is no actual problem beyone neatness.


----------



## bradleyem

Channel: UKDrama (Sky 147)
Programme: Dalziel and Pascoe.

The epsode on 23rd June at 9pm (and repeated at 1am) is not being caught on the existing SP, but is marked as a separate one-off program (i.e. no new SP can be set)


----------



## sjp

More of a heads up than anything else...

Sci Fi
Medical Investigation - Half Life Ep17 June 20th & 24th (only these two showings according to DigiGuide, not the usual three)

Ep 17 is not being picked up by my SP as it claims to have already been recorded on May 23rd.

Half Life (a Third Watch cross over) is being shown out of sequence (according to DigiGuide it has never been shown). The final episode started showing last night (further showings on the 10th and 12th)

This might be explained as there was an actual episode broadcast/ tivo data mismatch in the last week or two, I think ep19 part 1 was recorded with the data for ep18. Perhaps there was a reason for the late swapping though the synopsis doesn't ring any current news related bells.

For those that missed this... It looks to be starting again towards the end of June - It wasn't that bad but did tend to be a bit "how many ways can you tell the same story" - Don't get too attached though, chopped after one season.


----------



## Mizake

Postcode: HG2
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Channel 4
Channel Number: 104
Programme: Going to Extremes
Date & Time of Airing: 06/06/05 - about 9pm

Different programme on at this time on Sky listing, TiVo had Going to Extremes


----------



## Mizake

Postcode: HG2
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101
Programme: University Challenge
Date & Time of Airing: 06/06/05 8.30pm

Different programme on at this time on Sky listing, TiVo had Uni Challenge


----------



## cwaring

Mizake said:


> Postcode: HG2
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: Channel 4
> Channel Number: 104
> Programme: Going to Extremes
> Date & Time of Airing: 06/06/05 - about 9pm
> 
> Different programme on at this time on Sky listing, TiVo had Going to Extremes


DigiGuide lists "ER" in that slot.



Mizake said:


> Postcode: HG2
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: BBC1
> Channel Number: 101
> Programme: University Challenge
> Date & Time of Airing: 06/06/05 8.30pm
> 
> Different programme on at this time on Sky listing, TiVo had Uni Challenge


DigiGuide lists "Traffic Cops" in that slot.

My Tivo agrees. I'm guessing Sky was wrong


----------



## AMc

Mizake - I'm not sure if you're listing what Tivo thought it recorded or what Sky said was on?
FWIW University Challenge used to be on Tuesday at 8.30pm on BBC2 (usually 102).
If you're Tivo hasn't been updating properly it may have the 'generic' templates for BBC1,2 etc. and be trying to record the generic show.
I would double check your last daily call was successful from "Phone and Recorder settings".


----------



## Andy Leitch

postcode - DG2
provider - Sky 
programme - Bollocks To Cancer
channel - 104 
time - 9:00pm 9/06

Tribune has taken it upon themselves to censor the title to *B.... To Cancer*.

That is *not* the programme title!! :down:

Bollocks to Tribune. :up:


----------



## cwaring

So, you have a wishlist for the word "Bollocks"? Exactly how many programmes do you expect that to pick up?


----------



## kitschcamp

To be fair to Tribune, that's how it's advertised in The Radio Times


----------



## Andy Leitch

So.....the BBC have censored the title too  .....the proper title is advertised on the Channel 4 website and on Digiguide.

cwaring....it is none of your business what I have as a wishlist.


----------



## cwaring

Andy Leitch said:


> cwaring....it is none of your business what I have as a wishlist.


I couldn't give a damn about what WLs you have.

I was trying to make the point that the only problem with censoring this particular show's title would be if you had a WL for that particular word; which is highly unlikely.

Whether Tribune should or should not be censoring anything, I hardly think it worthy of being listed as a scheduling error.


----------



## DazBarber

If I had children with access to my TiVo, I'm sure I wouldn't want them to see the word b******s. Good on you Tribune!


----------



## kitschcamp

Andy Leitch said:


> So.....the BBC have censored the title too  .....the proper title is advertised on the Channel 4 website and on Digiguide.


But not in Channel 4's *press* advertising, either...


----------



## Gavin

postcode - CM19
provider - NTL
programme - The Real Da Vinci Code
channel - Discovery (Standard discovery channel) 600 (I think)
time - 9:00pm Friday 10th and 17th June 

This is Part 1 and then part 2 next week, is a 2 parter but you cannot set a season pass as they are not marked as a series,

For a change I won't call it in, I only noticed the thing was on this morning so not enough time for tribune to change it. (Heck we only got discovery again last week when NTL re-jigged channels to put this back in the basic line up)

Actually I will call it in, knowing Discovery they'll repeat it many times and hopefully Tribune will tag it a s a seris for subsequent showings.


----------



## pmk

ozsat said:


> From today, you should no longer see the generic titles for the five major channels based on a previous schedule. Instead you should just get a repeating channel name for the period where schedules have not been release.
> Be assured that Tribune are receiving (and noting) your comments.


A few more annoying programmes that are always appearing. I know you said just the major 5 channels but I am sure I read you were including others in this also but the following programmes have been off air for months and they are still appearing in the recording history many times (times are approx).

3rd Rock From The Sun ITV2 09:25, 09:55, 19:00, 19:30, 00:20, 00:50
Masterchef Goes Large BBC2 18:30
Comic Relief Does Fame Academy CBBC 08:15, 14:15

TIA


----------



## OzSat

From 8am on Sat 18th June to 6am on Sun 19th June - only the "BBC One" is listing on BBC1WEST, BBC1NW, BBC1STH, BBC1SW.

It has been reported.


----------



## Richardr

Channel ITV 2
Sunday 12 June
Time 23:50
Programme The Vice

The current set of Vice repeats are two parters. Tivo is only recording the first episode, believing that the second is a repeat of the first, rather than the second episode of two.

Examples are tonight and two weeks ago.


----------



## tefster

Channel: L!veTV (via Sky Digital)
Date: Pretty much ongoing
Program: Why Files 

If possible, could we get the listings for L!ve TV (you can all stop looking at me with 
disdain, its for "The Why Files" for SWMBO - no really, honest it is!) updated so that they
are in synch with the schedules. Sky seems to have them correct, TiVo has them generally
incorrect (as does L!veTV's own site!). 

More specifically, for herself :-

Why Files is listed on Sky EPG as being on at, 6.30am, 11am, 4pm, 9.30pm. These appear
to be the correct broadcast slot times.
TiVo guide date lists it as being on at 5.30am, 9am, 3pm.
And just for kicks, Livetv.co.uk lists it as being on at 6.30am, 9am.

In terms of a resolution, I appreciate that this is going to be a pretty low priority. But if
it can be fixed that would be great as it would stop me having to have a bunch of manual
recordings and re-jigging them when the schedule changes every few weeks, and also
mean that I don't have a "Now Playing" list with incorrect titles which makes people think
that I'm addicted to "Body Heat", "Strip Masterbrain" and "Orgasmatron".....


----------



## Milhouse

Oh ffs, can it get any worse...

Episode Title: Barca - The Inside Story
Episode Description: The new board, under the leadership of the charismatic Joan Laporta, attempt to turn an old fashioned Catalan family affair into a global football business.
Duration: 1:30
Original Air Date: Sun 12th Jun 2005
*Actors: Bob Dylan, Joan Baez, Donovan, Alan Price, Albert Grossman, Allen Ginsberg
Directors: D.A. Pennebaker
Genres: Anthology*
Type: Series
Channel: 12 BBC2LDN
Showing Date: Sun 12th Jun 22:30

No, this programme is not the portrait of an artist as a young man, as Pennebaker follows Dylan around England during a 3 week tour (Don't Look Back, 1967). Rather it is about a football team with a board of directors willing to blame the referees for 10 lost points rather than their own team...

Too late to fix it now, but what's going on with this nonsense?


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Milhouse said:


> Too late to fix it now, but what's going on with this nonsense?


Tribune know that most of the UK customers have paid up front and/or can't go anywhere else so have to take whatever s**t they are shovelled.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

tefster said:


> Channel: L!veTV (via Sky Digital)
> Date: Pretty much ongoing
> Program: Why Files
> you can all stop looking at me with disdain, its for "The Why Files" for SWMBO - no really, honest it isare


They also continue to show incorrect program listings for the classic Spanish Archer program on this channel which sadly no longer exists and has been replaced by something altogether much less titillating.  :down:

This is an example of the rolling American grid formula Tribune program guide format, with no regular updating, at its worst.


----------



## OzSat

tefster said:


> Channel: L!veTV (via Sky Digital)
> Date: Pretty much ongoing
> Program: Why Files
> 
> If possible, could we get the listings for L!ve TV (you can all stop looking at me with
> disdain, its for "The Why Files" for SWMBO - no really, honest it is!) updated so that they
> are in synch with the schedules. Sky seems to have them correct, TiVo has them generally
> incorrect (as does L!veTV's own site!).


L!ve TV are one of those channels that will provide schedules very occasionally - even if you ask you don't usually get them.

They are contracted to provide schedules to Sky EPG - but nobody else.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

ozsat said:


> They are contracted to provide schedules to Sky EPG - but nobody else.


Do Sky make Live TV pay a royalty if they supply their EPG data to another EPG distributor like Tribune or Digiguide then?

Otherwise I can't think of any reason for them behaving this way as they clearly have to do all the hard work of putting the data together for Sky's benefit.

And copying someone else into an email doesn't take much time or effort these days.


----------



## OzSat

Live Tv just don't provide listings to anyone on a regular basis.

The Sky EPG is usually a file transfer - not a supply of listings. So nobody has to retype anything. The files I've seen include information about programme encryption etc.

As it is a file designed by Sky - they may be unhappy for others to have this file.

Lots of channels will not provide listings - I have no idea why.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

ozsat said:


> The Sky EPG is a file transfer - not a supply of listings.


Couldn't they transfer that file somewhere else with no extra effort? I say that as one familiar with specifically such technology from several years working for a company that centrally collated daily data from financial services companies and started collecting daily data files sent previously only to the Financial Times.

I bet you will find that Sky have a restrictive agreement in place preventing the EPG data file intended for them from being sent to anyone else. If I know Sky as well as I think I do I bet they have even patented the data format of the file.


----------



## cwaring

Captain Scarlet said:


> Tribune know that most of the UK customers have paid up front and/or can't go anywhere else so have to take whatever s**t they are shovelled.


Or, as has now been clarified, Tribune can only work with what they are given. It is not their fault if the listings the cahnnel provides are not accurate; but we've deja'd this vu before


----------



## Gavin

Can we try and keep discussions out of this thread (as per the title) unless they are directly related to an error. I suspect most people check here often and it's a a pain having to read all these discussion comments just to find errors.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Gavin said:


> Can we try and keep discussions out of this thread (as per the title) unless they are directly related to an error. I suspect most people check here often and it's a a pain having to read all these discussion comments just to find errors.


The discussion here was directly related to an error in the Tivo EPG.

Specifically the reasons why the Tivo program guide contains months out of date template listings for Live TV, as opposed to a genuinely accurate representation of what is in any case a very formulaic and predictable set of daily content that only changes very occasionally. Yet Tribune have not caught up with that one off very occasional change. Also if the channel won't provide any EPG listings but its in the Sky 7 day EPG in my opinion it is Tribune's duty to try to match any channel listed in the Sky EPG by whatever means it can use to source the data. To say the channel isn't playing ball is not good enough.

If this sort of discussion is not allowed here then it should be made impossible to subscribe to this thread so that one then knows when further messages have been posted in the thread reporting program errors. If the thread worked that way there would be no chance at all of any discussion breaking out here.

It would only be a mere posting ground for program error reports.

Anyhow in an attempt to be helpful Ozsat has already set precedent by sometimes being prepared to enter into a discussions here as to why listings are not accurate for such and such a channel.


----------



## cwaring

Captain Scarlet said:


> Yet Tribune have not caught up with that one off very occasional change.


I think it would be more accurate (or should that be simply 'accurate') to say that LiveTV have got told Tribune (or anyone else other than Sky!) of the schedule changes.



Captain Scarlet said:


> Also if the channel won't provide any EPG listings but its in the Sky 7 day EPG in my opinion it is Tribune's duty to try to match any channel listed in the Sky EPG by whatever means it can use to source the data. To say the channel isn't playing ball is not good enough.


Whereas I believe that, if a channel does not want to tell people what they're showing, they only have themselves to blame when no-one watches their channel


----------



## Captain Scarlet

cwaring said:


> Whereas I believe that, if a channel does not want to tell people what they're showing, they only have themselves to blame when no-one watches their channel


I suspect that Live TV and True Movies may actually want us to have accurate EPG information (all other things being equal which they are definitely not here) but that the machiavellian nature of the EPG arrangements with Sky may mean that small channels cannot afford whatever royalties are required to send the data file prepared for Sky to other parties as well.

Bigger channels are prepared to duplicate labour and resources to come up with a different data format in order to avoid the Sky EPG stranglehold issue but for a very small channel with few viewers that may unfortunately not be at all cost effective.

I don't just pay Tribune to dumbly accept whatever data they are given. If they did that for all their program listings we Tivo users would all be in a lot of trouble.

Instead I expect that they are program channel listings professionals and will use their professional expertise to deliver us they very best possible service within their professional capabilities.


----------



## sanderton

I too may have discussed things on this thread, but you have been asked nicely to stop.



> It would only be a mere posting ground for program error reports.


is the idea.


----------



## bradleyem

*sigh*

Doctor Who Confidential has been split into two SP's for the week - the showing on Sunday at 7:45pm is a separate SP.

At least it's the last ep.


Oh, while I'm on the topic - Doctor Who: The Ultimate Guide is on BBC 1 at Sat 6:15pm immediately before CE gets it...

Now, do I get rid of the 1 minute padding on Dr Who, or record DW:TUG with 45 minutes padding???

Oh, wait, no 45 min option. Bugger.

TiVo must not miss that one. Half a million Daleks and I'm at a wedding. 

 

mine


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> I too may have discussed things on this thread, but you have been asked nicely to stop.


That was by a gentleman called Gavin I believe. Not by Ozsat or by Gary (speaking of which where is Gary is he on his own Long Way Round world tour or something?).

But Stuart doesn't your own post here continue the problem of us deviating from the program listings posts?

But as I said make it impossible to subscribe to this thread for subsequent post notifications and there is no danger of any discussion getting going.

Better still replace this thread with a database entry type screen where one plugs in program name, date, time, type of problem and then freehand box for comments that are seen only by Ozsat.

I might stay subscribed to this thread for now to see if you respond to this but any moment soon I am going to unsubscribe.


----------



## ArwelP

Channel: Five
Date: Pretty much every night for the next fortnight.
Programme: Poker

Five is showing the European Poker Tour every weeknight this week and next, starting sometime between midnight and 1.20 am, and wouldn't you know, they *all* have the description '"Pokerstarscom European Poker Tour" (2005) (Stereo)'. Tribune, *please* pull your finger out, this is only the fastest-growing spectator sport in the country!


----------



## OzSat

bradleyem said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Doctor Who Confidential has been split into two SP's for the week - the showing on Sunday at 7:45pm is a separate SP.


There are actually different editions - with Sunday's being cut down to 15 minutes.

Really - it should say "cut" in the title or synopsis.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

ozsat said:


> There are actually different editions - with Sunday's being cut down to 15 minutes.
> 
> Really - it should say "cut" in the title or synopsis.


I have had to set up a manual recording for the first three and three quarter hours of the Le Mans 24 Hours (instead of the full 4 hour program) on TopUpTv Eurosport Ch49 because the last quarter of an hour overlapped with the Dr Who special program. It seems strange there is no option in the normal program selection methods to ask a program one is recording to underrun at the start or end rather than merely being forced to choose between recording one or the other. Interestingly the manual recording is still showing as being Le Mans in the to do list and not just as a manal recording on Ch49.

I can't understanding them cutting some showings of Dr Who Confidential in half in the final and most dramatic week of the series. Surely with BBC's One to Four and the Interactive channels available these days they can't really be that short of air time space?


----------



## OzSat

Captain Scarlet said:


> I can't understanding them cutting some showings of Dr Who Confidential in half in the final and most dramatic week of the series. Surely with BBC's One to Four and the Interactive channels available these days they can't really be that short of air time space?


For the past 2-3 weeks, Saturday Confidentials have been 30 minutes - Sunday Confidentials have been 15 minutes.


----------



## sanderton

Channel: Sky Sports

The coverage of the British Lions and the other summer rugby tours has dissolved into utter chaos in the EPG. 

There are no less than *six* series to which games are seemingly randomly allocated: International Rugby Union (x2) and Rugby (x4)

The following "episodes" should ALL be under a single SP entitled "International Rugby Union":

Wellington v British & Irish Lions - 2nd Test _(NOT the second test; this is an error)_
New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test & Australia/Italy & Sth Africa/France
Churchill Cup - 3rd and 4th Place Play-Off and Final
New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test & Australia v France
International League -- Otago v British & Irish Lions _(Union not League)_
International League - 1st Test - South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
International League -- Otago v British & Irish Lions and South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
International Union - Southland v British & Irish Lions
International Union - Churchill Cup - USA v Argentina & England v Canada
International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test Preview
International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test
International Union - Australia v Italy
International League - 2nd Test - South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test & Australia/Italy & S Africa/France
International Union Churchill Cup - 3rd & 4th Play-off and Final _(Duplicate of the one above)_
International Union - Australia v France
International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test
International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test & Australia v France

As thes game go out at 8am UK time most will be being recorded, so this is a big issue! Any rugby fans would be well advised to set up manual recordings.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> Channel: Sky Sports
> 
> The coverage of the British Lions and the other summer rugby tours has dissolved into utter chaos in the EPG.


I am beginning to tend towards the view that Tribune may in fact have cut the staffing that is deployed to maintaining and especially troubleshooting the uk EPG listings.

Nothing scientific or factual you understand but purely the result of the number of unhappy punters making reports of serious errors in this thread of late.


----------



## groovyclam

Plea to ozsat -> some people seem incapable of sticking to the "no conversation" and insist on jumping in with inane excuses for Tribune or totally off topic whinging etc.

Can I suggest you edit this thread and if the post isn't an "error on channel X with programme Y" you just delete their post.

If people see their posts deleted they will soon get the hint what this thread is for.


----------



## OzSat

If its not a report or correction to a report - perhaps everyone can start a new thread.


----------



## pmk

This one is unbelievable!

Doctor Who 19:00 BBC1 is not recording with my Auto Recording Wish List. The programme name (yes name) on at this time is called "BBC One" so this it why my Title Wish List is not picking it up.

I am up to date with daily calls.

I suggest you double check your To Do list if the series finale of Doctor Who is important.

Looking at the guide date all programmes after 08:00 on Saturday are set to the name "BBC One" in 4 hour chunks. Perhaps we do not get the guide data for this yet but I have never seen it cutting it this fine. Sunday from 06:00 seems to have some data so I can only think its a problem with Saturday.

HTH


----------



## OzSat

pmk said:


> This one is unbelievable!
> 
> Doctor Who 19:00 BBC1 is not recording with my Auto Recording Wish List. The programme name (yes name) on at this time is called "BBC One" so this it why my Title Wish List is not picking it up.
> 
> I am up to date with daily calls.
> 
> I suggest you double check your To Do list if the series finale of Doctor Who is important.
> 
> Looking at the guide date all programmes after 08:00 on Saturday are set to the name "BBC One" in 4 hour chunks. Perhaps we do not get the guide data for this yet but I have never seen it cutting it this fine. Sunday from 06:00 seems to have some data so I can only think its a problem with Saturday.
> 
> HTH


I reported this in post #126 above (unfortunatly its got lost in too much discussion). There was a problem which should be resolved in Wednesday's download.


----------



## Zaichik

If it's not, then try BBC Wales on Sky 942 - that has correct guide data.


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3 6EA

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: Toonami

Channel Number: 621

Programme Name: various

Time/Date Of Airing: 22:40 on 15 June 2005 to 06:00 on 16 Jun 2005 (and every night?)

Problem Encountered:
As a thirty-something, I'm nostalgiac about Transformers and have a season pass on Toonami. I've thus noticed that various programmes have incorrect start and/ or finish times;

22:40 - Megas XLR
23:50 - Transformers Energon - Sky EPG has 23:55
01:00 - Samurai Jack - Sky EPG has 01:10
02:20 - Beyblade
03:30 - Transformers Energon - Sky EPG has 03:35
03:50 - Megas XLR - Sky EPG has 03:55
05:00 - Samurai Jack - Sky EPG has 05:15
06:00 onward is correct

I compared TiVo and Sky guide data in case Sky's own web site could be used as a reliable free source (for Tribune or the general public). Interestingly, TiVo agrees with Sky's web site (except for titles of Pokemon, Dragonball and Justice League programmes) but Sky's EPG has different guide data which seems to be correct (apart from title of Teen Titans). To put it another way, Sky's web site (incorrect) has different guide data from Sky's EPG (correct). I know it's not our place to debug other companies' procedures, but how can two parts of Sky disagree?

It's a shame Tribune can't scrape http://www.sky.com/skycom/tvguide to reliably check or populate their guide data.


----------



## lcsneil

MILE HIGH

Sky 1
NOW - 15th June 
10pm - 11pm Tivo shows Mile High but in fact Road Wars is on. 

(Digiguide is correct but sky.com agrees with Tivo!)

Mile high is actually on an hour later 11pm-midnight according to the EPG

As this is the first showing of the week for this new episode you wont automatically get it recorded later on in the week because of the 28 day rule.

(I only spotted it by chance as it was recording being 2 episodes behind).

Neil


----------



## swuk

BBCR1
Fri 18:00-21:00
The Essential Selection with Pete Tong
Telewest Devon

I recently set a Season Pass for this, but it has only recorded the first programme. In the recording history it lists the following programmes as "Won't Record", because the programme has already been recorded.


----------



## steveroe

lcsneil said:


> MILE HIGH
> 
> Sky 1
> NOW - 15th June
> 10pm - 11pm Tivo shows Mile High but in fact Road Wars is on.
> 
> (Digiguide is correct but sky.com agrees with Tivo!)
> 
> Mile high is actually on an hour later 11pm-midnight according to the EPG
> 
> As this is the first showing of the week for this new episode you wont automatically get it recorded later on in the week because of the 28 day rule.
> 
> (I only spotted it by chance as it was recording being 2 episodes behind).
> 
> Neil


Everything was bumped back an hour at short notice from 9 pm due to a Michael Jackson special


----------



## kitschcamp

Late change to ITV2 schedules for Saturday night, just being reported by Atlasf1.com:

"[F1 qualifying for Indianapolis] ITV will now show Saturday's action on their ITV2 channel - starting from 18:50 British time."


----------



## MarkR

Tonights Big Brother on CH4 is only scheduled 22:00 - 22:50 but it now finishes 23:05


----------



## sanderton

sanderton said:


> Channel: Sky Sports
> 
> The coverage of the British Lions and the other summer rugby tours has dissolved into utter chaos in the EPG.
> 
> There are no less than *six* series to which games are seemingly randomly allocated: International Rugby Union (x2) and Rugby (x4)
> 
> The following "episodes" should ALL be under a single SP entitled "International Rugby Union":
> 
> Wellington v British & Irish Lions - 2nd Test _(NOT the second test; this is an error)_
> New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test & Australia/Italy & Sth Africa/France
> Churchill Cup - 3rd and 4th Place Play-Off and Final
> New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test & Australia v France
> International League -- Otago v British & Irish Lions _(Union not League)_
> International League - 1st Test - South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
> International League -- Otago v British & Irish Lions and South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
> International Union - Southland v British & Irish Lions
> International Union - Churchill Cup - USA v Argentina & England v Canada
> International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test Preview
> International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test
> International Union - Australia v Italy
> International League - 2nd Test - South Africa v France _(Union not League)_
> International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 1st Test & Australia/Italy & S Africa/France
> International Union Churchill Cup - 3rd & 4th Play-off and Final _(Duplicate of the one above)_
> International Union - Australia v France
> International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test
> International Union - New Zealand v British & Irish Lions 2nd Test & Australia v France
> 
> As thes game go out at 8am UK time most will be being recorded, so this is a big issue! Any rugby fans would be well advised to set up manual recordings.


Now largely sorted, thanks!


----------



## ericd121

Channel *ITV1*
Programme *Celebrity Love Island*
Date/Time *Monday 20th June 9:00pm*
Problem *Incorrect Start Time and Duration*

*Radio Times* has start time as 9:00pm, duration as 90 minutes.

TiVo has start time as 9:30pm, duration as 60 minutes.

It's the live finale.

The previous programme, *Coronation Street*, has been stretched by TiVo to 60 minutes; 
its duration should be *30 minutes*.


----------



## kitschcamp

kitschcamp said:


> Late change to ITV2 schedules for Saturday night, just being reported by Atlasf1.com:
> 
> "[F1 qualifying for Indianapolis] ITV will now show Saturday's action on their ITV2 channel - starting from 18:50 British time."


Many thanks for changing the listings! My bacon is saved.


----------



## Mal

For the last few weeks the TiVo schedule for BBC News 24 has differed from the actual schedule (that the BBC publish on their website). For example, I get it to record: Fast Track, Click Online and Talking Movies in the early hours of Saturday but there's always something else on instead of what the TiVo expects.


----------



## peteroddan

Had a quick search for this thread, couldn't see this one...

5ive days to midnight, the sci fi two parter on Channel 4 at the moment and concluded tomorrow night seems to have a problem with the season pass.

It's listed in the schedule as two seperate programs, so both will need to be manually recorded.


----------



## cwaring

This "problem" has been brought up before. Does a one-off 2-parter really *need* a SP?

(Mods.. can we have a "Special Thread" for discussion of posts in here? )


----------



## cwaring

... more like an anomoly that I can't figure out.

Platform: *Telewest*
Channel: *Sky One*
Programme: *"Star Trek: Enterprise"*
Day: *Sunday*
Date: *19/06/05*
Time: *4:00pm*

I have a FROSP for this programme, yet my Tivo had this scheduled to record. The OAD given is back in 2003 so it should know it's not a new ep. Am I missing something?


----------



## sanderton

The OAD for that episode is "Wed 19th May 2004".


----------



## cwaring

Hmmm.. Mine definately says "9th April 2003". Guess it really is a rougue ep 

Unless you're referring to the _actual_ UK OAD and not the Tivo (US?) OAD?


----------



## sanderton

I'm referring to the TiVo OAD as shown in my guide data.


----------



## lcsneil

Apologies for the 'discussion' but mine also says OAD as 9th April 2003 - same as cwaring - in the guide data looking via Tivoweb.

(And that is SkyOne direct off satellite)

Neil


----------



## pahunt

More of a heads up than anything else as it's a bit short notice and I can't find any definite confirmation, but DigitalSpy are reporting that the second part of tomorrows (Friday) Big Brother has been extended to an hour rather than the scheduled 35 minutes.

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7958.html

Interestingly the Channel 4 website is currently still showing it as 35 minutes.


----------



## sfalvey

20th June - Sci Fi Channel on Sky 10pm - Salem's Lot 

Tivo description was showing it as the 1979 original movie starring James Mason and Savid Soul. However it was actually the TV miniseries from 2004 starring Rutger Hauer and Donald Sutherland.

I have not checked to see if pt 2 is also similarly mis-listed.


----------



## ericd121

pahunt said:


> More of a heads up than anything else as it's a bit short notice and I can't find any definite confirmation, but DigitalSpy are reporting that the second part of tomorrows (Friday) Big Brother has been extended to an hour rather than the scheduled 35 minutes.
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7958.html
> 
> Interestingly the Channel 4 website is currently still showing it as 35 minutes.


The *Radio Times* site confirms this.

*10:00pm - 11:05pm* Big Brother Live (The one with Davina)
*11:05pm - 12:15am* Johnny Vegas: 18 Stone of Idiot (Funny Fat Bloke being unfunny)
*12:15am - 2:55am* Big Brother Live (Streaming and screaming)


----------



## cwaring

DigiGuide has it as well. Just being thorough


----------



## 10203

Gardeners' World
BBC2
Fri 8th July 8pm

This episode has been given a new series as it's titled "Gardeners' World Live".


----------



## 10203

Are there still problems with the database at Tribune? I've just spotted a few more mutated SPs:

Britains Best Buildings - BBC2
Pulling Power - ITV1
The Apprentice - BBC2/3
Style World - DTRAV


----------



## sanderton

The Apprentice is the US edition, so should be on a separate SP to the UK one, if that's the issue.


----------



## scrowe

Seems to be a dead season pass here, even though it's showing again on Sun after a 1-week hiatus. I've had to recreate my season pass and delete the old one.


----------



## cwaring

My SP is working okay. Not sure if it's the original or the re-created one from a few weeks back though


----------



## Mr 999

sanderton said:


> The Apprentice is the US edition, so should be on a separate SP to the UK one, if that's the issue.


But the UK one sat in the SP that belonged to US Series 1.


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *SKYONE*
Programme Name: *24*
Date/Time: *04-July-05, 11:00pm * 
Problem: *OAD wrong*

Can someone please tell the idiot that changed the OAD (to the date given above) to please set it back again to 30-Jan-05 so that the a FROSP will work as it's supposed to.

Did that make sense?

Yes, I _am_ going to call CS about it


----------



## sanderton

Or you could just cancel the SP as it's finished now. I have some sympathy for Tribune as it requires you to know that "6am-7am" and "7am-8am", shown on sucessive Mondays on Sky 1, are not actually sequential episodes!


----------



## cwaring

Yes I could, but wouldn't that defeat the idea that SPs can pick up the next Season when it starts without my having to bother with it?

Also, as Sky have _already shown_ "Day 4" (last 2 eps tomorrow!) then surely they can tell it's a repeat?


----------



## sanderton

Only if you know "Day 4: 7-8am" comes BEFORE "Day 4: 6-7am". If you don't watch 24, you wouldn't know that.


----------



## cwaring

Fine, but surely they can see that they've had "24: Day 4" in their Sky One listings data for the last 23 weeks? Would that not be a clue?


----------



## sanderton

They are building the EPG not watching the TV!


----------



## cwaring

Well surely the EPG would know?  (Okay, no more. "This is turning into a discussion now!" )


----------



## Richardr

A bit late, but yesterday's CD:UK had an original air date of 26/5/05 - hence did not record. This was the same for the two ITV1 showings.

Today's ITV2 repeat (of yesterday's show) has a 5/2/05 original air date.

Going back to a previously reported problem, tonight's edition of The Vice on ITV3 (midnight) won't record, as the guide thinks it is a repeat of last week's rather then the second in a two parter.


----------



## groovyclam

Generic future data for BBC Radio 7 has default programme details and cast for "Round the Horne" instead of just saying something like "BBC 7 programme"

My ToDo list is full of BBC7 until the data is filled correctly nearer to transmission.


----------



## browellm

Programme: Poker (World Heads-up championship)
Channel: Sky Travel (11)
Platform: Freeview
When: Now and the next couple of weeks.

Problem: This programme is on every day at various times, sometimes more than once a day. Tivo isn't recording them because of the 28 day rule, but they are all discreet progs.


----------



## pmk

Obvious changes to the schedule due to recent events (from C4 web site):

Channel 4

Thursday 30th June 2005
15:00 Countdown (Semi Final 1)
15:45-16:30 Countdown (Semi Final 2)

Friday 31st June 2005
14:30 Richard Whiteley - Television Man
15:15 Countdown Grand Final
16:00-16:30 Mr Countdown: A Tribute to Richard Whiteley


----------



## UncUgly

Platform: Sky
Channel: Sky One & Sky Mix
Programme: Long Way Round
Day: Various
Date: Various
Time: Various

This is a revised repeat of the Ewan McGregor travel-documentary thing, but a SP is getting all episodes in one week, even if they are the same - so the 28day rule is borked on them.

Off to kill the duplicate to-do items now !

uu


----------



## pahunt

pahunt said:


> More of a heads up than anything else as it's a bit short notice and I can't find any definite confirmation, but DigitalSpy are reporting that the second part of tomorrows (Friday) Big Brother has been extended to an hour rather than the scheduled 35 minutes.
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7958.html
> 
> Interestingly the Channel 4 website is currently still showing it as 35 minutes.


Channel 4 have done the same again this week

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8043.html


----------



## lcsneil

Platform: Sky
Channel: Sky One 
Programme: Mile High 
Date: 6th July 
Time: 22:00

A word of warning , this week's episode of Mile High is shown as having an original on air date of 16th Feb 03 and so any First Run Season pass (as mine is) WONT pick up this week's episode.

Obviously the OAD date should be 6th July 05

Neil


----------



## randap

sanderton said:


> The problem with The Tonight Show is that all episodes have been given one specific episode's TMSId, EP0043973381, instead of the generic ID they should have been given of SH0043970000 - easy for Tribune to fix. Even better would be a real epiode ID for each one of course.


Tonight Show
CNBC Europe - Sky 510
Daily 10pm

I too would like this fixed. I have to watch live TV...

<-----slinks off to punish oneself


----------



## =CM=

prog: Mock the Week
station: BBC2
when: first show Sunday 22:00, repeat Thursday 23:20ish

problemo: TiVo thinks each airing is new and doesn't detect a repeat. This happened 2 weeks ago, last week worked properly, next week is listed in the ToDo to record both Sunday's and Thursday's transmissions.


----------



## sjp

Heads Up Time

If you're relying on BBC3 for tonights Murrayfield Live 8 gig the data (before todays download) seems to be a bit lacking.

IIRC TiVo has it on at 21:45 for an hour and a half (as does DigiGuide)

This morning the SKY EPG was showing it as being on for 3 hours from 21:45 (as listed on the BBC3 schedule page at bbc.co.uk)

SKY users can get a live (?) feed from BBC2 Scotland if you're interested

enjoy

stuart


----------



## dallardice

The Live 8 Murrayfield schedules only changed last night. The full feed is on BBC2 Scotland from 8pm to 10.30pm and then on BBC1 Scotland from 10.45pm to 11.15pm (although, given Saturday's concert, it could well overrun)


----------



## cwaring

I know some people are subscribed to this thread so, Taken from here:

5pm: BBC confirms primetime schedule changes: 6pm bulletin to last one hour; regional news shunted to 7pm. EastEnders to air as normal at 7.30pm, with news updates at 8pm (30 minutes) and 9pm (10 minutes). Elephant Diaries and Ground Force: Mandela Special to air at 8.30pm and 9.10pm respectively. 10pm news bulletin to continue as normal, with Question Time shifting its agenda accordingly for a 10.40pm broadcast. News 24 will begin at 12.25am after This Week.

5.15pm: ITV1 will continue its news special through 7pm, before breaking for Emmerdale, local programming and The Bill. A two-hour news special will blanket primetime from 9pm. Channel 4 has pencilled in an additional news special following Big Brother at 10.50pm, while Five intends to stick with its intended primetime lineup.


----------



## cwaring

"The Hampton Court Flower Show" and "Bank Of Mum And Dad" have been swapped around so the former is now on @ 8pm and the latter on @ 9pm.

Hope this is in time to help someone


----------



## NickDvl

Not sure what's happening today, but I've spotted three errors so far:

The Siege (ITV1LON) at 22h15 is not being show. Gone in 60 Seconds appears to have been broadcast instead?

Earlier today, I also noticed that "The Basil Brush Show" was actually on BBC2 at 10h30 instead of BBC1. And mysteriously, "Saturday Kitchen" was on BBC1 instead of BBC2 at the same time. What's going on? Surely the guide data hasn't gotten _this_ bad?!?


----------



## cwaring

Clue: Something happened on Thursday 

CBBC was moved to BBC2 on Saturday for an extra news programme on BBC1 and you really think anyone would let ITV show a film like that after what happened? Okay, well, I would but then I wasn't directly involved!


----------



## pmk

>The Siege (ITV1LON) at 22h15 is not being show. Gone in 60 
>Seconds appears to have been broadcast instead?

I suspect The Siege was totally inappropriate after what happened Thursday morning! Use this URL http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/uk/2005/london_explosions/default.stm

For others I guess with all the changes to the schedule it can be expected programmes may appear on other channels etc as it takes TiVo 3 days to populate updated guide data any "last minute" changes do not make it into the system.

My paper based TV guide has Basil Brush on BBC1 and Saturday Kitchen on BBC2 so the TiVo schedule was correct at some point. My best guess was Weekend 24 on BBC2 over ran 30 minutes so Saturday Lunch was put on BBC1 and BBC2 then took on some programmes that were going to be on BBC1.


----------



## lcsneil

Channel: Sky One
Programme: Is Harry on the Boat
Date: 10th / 17th & 24th July
Time: 00:55 / 01:00 / 01:55

Series pass is broken last time it was on the Series ID was 20983 and it is now showing as 1950721.

The OAD are also showing as July 2005 despite the fact they are *repeats* and first shown in 2002 or 2003 (I cant remember exactly which year)

Neil


----------



## Mark Bennett

Season 4 of "24" was scheduled to start again this last week, but each Episode 1 (hour 1) showing has been Start Trek Next Gen instead. (Both on Sky 1 and SkyMix).

I'm guessing the happenings on Thursday have been the cause (please don't post "yes it's because xyz happens on the show" - I haven't seen it yet! (Was out of the country when it was first shown) and had it scheduled...

Wonder if it's just Episode 1, or if they've postponed the whole thing?


----------



## NickDvl

Didn't realise The Seige would be inappropriate. Ah well... Not sure what happened to the second episode of Arrested Development on BBC4 either, probably also something to do with Thursday's events?


----------



## Smid

Callsign: FIVE on telewest digital 
Programme Name: Joey
Date/Time: 10/7/05
Problem: Joey's season pass is utterly borked. 

I thought someone did something about it three weeks ago when first complained about. The original Joey season pass I have has no upcoming episodes, the Sunday showing is unlinked to the Monday season pass, and in general, its kind of messed up.


----------



## Smid

Callsign: ABC1 on telewest digital
Programme Name: Scrubs
Date/Time: 10/7/05 and in general
Problem: Scrubs isn't where it says it is.

Recorded 2 different programmes yesterday


----------



## cwaring

Smid said:


> Callsign: FIVE on telewest digital
> Programme Name: Joey
> Date/Time: 10/7/05
> Problem: Joey's season pass is utterly borked.
> 
> I thought someone did something about it three weeks ago when first complained about. The original Joey season pass I have has no upcoming episodes, the Sunday showing is unlinked to the Monday season pass, and in general, its kind of messed up.


Mine's intact. Not sure whether it's a new SP or the old one though, but try re-creating it. The ep data *is* correct!


----------



## mark.stringer

On Saturday BBC1 and BBC2 seemed to swap their programmes around for some reason. My NTL guide knew about this but Tivo did not so missed Saturday Kitchen!

This morning, Monday, Tivo thinks BBC1NI is BBC NEWS from 09:00 through to 18:30! The other BBC1 variants in the 920 range seem ok. I tried another daily call to no avail.


----------



## cwaring

mark.stringer said:


> On Saturday BBC1 and BBC2 seemed to swap their programmes around for some reason. My NTL guide knew about this but Tivo did not so missed Saturday Kitchen!


Check Posts #202-204 



> This morning, Monday, Tivo thinks BBC1NI is BBC NEWS from 09:00 through to 18:30! The other BBC1 variants in the 920 range seem ok. I tried another daily call to no avail.


No idea


----------



## pmk

mark.stringer said:


> This morning, Monday, Tivo thinks BBC1NI is BBC NEWS from 09:00 through to 18:30! The other BBC1 variants in the 920 range seem ok. I tried another daily call to no avail.


Check post 152/153 this has happened before. Hopefully Tribune will fix / Ozsat will give them a poke it not like its a minor channel probably too late to sort now anyway unless other days have the same problem!


----------



## Smid

cwaring said:


> Mine's intact. Not sure whether it's a new SP or the old one though, but try re-creating it. The ep data *is* correct!


(On Joey problems)

Well, ok, I can recreate the season pass, but for the third week in a row the Sunday showing has no "Upcoming episodes" and isn't linked to the Monday showing. Are you sure yours is Telewest? Is it possible to have a problem on Telewest but for it to be ok on normal terrestrial?


----------



## cwaring

Smid said:


> (On Joey problems)
> 
> Well, ok, I can recreate the season pass, but for the third week in a row the Sunday showing has no "Upcoming episodes" and isn't linked to the Monday showing.


Strange 



> Are you sure yours is Telewest?


Well, I've been paying TW for years and have all their stuff in my place so I think I'm with them  I'm on their Digital service though, not analogue.



> Is it possible to have a problem on Telewest but for it to be ok on normal terrestrial?


I would presume not, but have no real idea. Ozsat'll know


----------



## cwaring

Before I get too worried, could I just ask if anyone else's EPG data for BBC3 stops this Saturday, the 16th? Thanks!


----------



## mark.stringer

Hi Carl. My BBC3 listings are running ok up to Sat 23rd FYI.


----------



## cwaring

Turns out that it couldn't connect for the daily call yesterday. That said, I would have thought that the listings would have downloaded earlier than now.


----------



## bradleyem

Although not a Tivo error, todays double CSI has been posponed until next week. Those with a SP should be aware that this will most likely mess up their season pass. Manual recordings may be needed.


----------



## Logan

Eurosport listing error .
Cycling on Brit Eurosport has a pre and post discussion programme.
eg today 
11am live cycling
11:15 Live cycling - the actual race
4:30pm Live cycling ( till 5:00pm)

The list is OK, it's the program length that appears to be wrong.
I have a season pass set & the second programme is not being recorded.
The 11am programme was showing in to do as overlapping the second 11:15 programme & so the main race at 11:15 doesn't record.
The programme is correct in the listing though & just shows 11:00 - 11:15. ??
If you record each episode manually it is OK ! 
This was happening every day. (workaround - have just set a manual recording for 6 hrs every day)

postcode SW6
provider homechoice
channel Eurosport
channel no 560


----------



## juphill

Channel: E4 (144)
Provider: NTL
Postcode: SG1
Programme: One Tree Hill
Date/Time: 21:00 on Thursday 21st July
Problem: FROSP not picking up the new series


----------



## sjp

bradleyem said:


> Although not a Tivo error, todays double CSI has been posponed until next week. Those with a SP should be aware that this will most likely mess up their season pass. Manual recordings may be needed.


the Sky EPG is now showing the 2 episodes - same time next Tuesday


----------



## cwaring

As it should, seeing as each channel is responsible for it's own EPG and is fined if it is incorrect. I sometimes think that Tribune should adopt a similar policy  

Re CSI... I was disappointed too, but this article explains it.

WARNING: ABOVE ARTICLE CONTAINS PLOT-LINE SPOILER!!



Spoiler



The double-length episode, directed by Quentin Tarantino, included a storyline involving a suicide bomber.


----------



## tartan_haggis

Tried to record "Spooks" on UK Gold 2 +1 the other night - what I got was "Friday Night with Jonathan Ross" .... interesting substitution.


----------



## kitschcamp

Given Spooks fairly consistent storyline (terrorism...) do you think it may have been something to do with last week?


----------



## etrigan

Channel: C5 (144)
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: M15
Programme: CSI
Date/Time: 21:00 -2300 on Tue 19th July
Problem: EPG not showing that last week's postponed double ep has been rescheduled


----------



## OzSat

etrigan said:


> Channel: C5 (144)
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Postcode: M15
> Programme: CSI
> Date/Time: 21:00 -2300 on Tue 19th July
> Problem: EPG not showing that last week's postponed double ep has been rescheduled


Seems your calls are not up-to-date - my TiVos show the reschedule episode.


----------



## etrigan

ozsat said:


> Seems your calls are not up-to-date - my TiVos show the reschedule episode.


Hmm. Could be - my Tivo seems to try get guide data at really odd times just now. Have scheduled a daily call and will report back.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> Seems your calls are not up-to-date - my TiVos show the reschedule episode.


Well, my last call was today (Friday) @ 0419 but my Tivo is still showing the originally scheduled repeats too, not the re-scheduled eps. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## kitschcamp

After about 8am UK seems to be the cut-off time


----------



## bradleyem

Rock Star: INXS
Channel: TMF (448) and VH1UK (441)
Time: Various, stars Sunday at 8pm

Tivo seems to think that all episodes are correct. I don't actually know the full schedule, but at the moment only one episode will get recorded.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> Well, my last call was today (Friday) @ 0419 but my Tivo is still showing the originally scheduled repeats too, not the re-scheduled eps. Maybe tomorrow?


It's now in the EPG but you may have to select it yourself as Tivo may think the 28-day rule applies; ie it thinks it recorded it last week


----------



## Mr 999

cwaring said:


> It's now in the EPG but you may have to select it yourself as Tivo may think the 28-day rule applies; ie it thinks it recorded it last week


But if Tribune go to the bother of updating the EPG, they'll surely update the hidden episode code as well.

[Obligatory Guide Data Error to avoid being told off for discussion]
Top Gear repeats on Tuesday are again being flagged as new episodes, which means Tivo misses the Tour de France. Please can these repeats be given the same codes as the Sunday episodes? Cheers?


----------



## cwaring

Well they haven't yet


----------



## OzSat

On my TiVo - CSI is set to record First Runs only and for Tuesday episode it is set to record.

Please keep discussions of of this thread as I do not have time to read through everything trying to pick out genuine errors - and so some will (have) got missed!


----------



## lcsneil

Channel: Sky1 & SkyMix
Postcode: W12
Programme: Mile High
Date/Time: 
22:00 Wed 20th July - Sky 1
23:00 Fri 22nd July Skymix
23:00 Sat 23rd July Sky1

Problem: OAD 24th Sep 2004! So FRO not picking up the Series Finale!!!


Neil


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview
BBC2
Monday 25 July 9.00 p.m.
"The New Al-Qaeda"
This 3-parter does not allow the setting of a series pass.


----------



## Gavin

Channel: Five
Postcode: CM19 
Programme: House
Date/Time: 21/7 10PM and 28/7 10PM

Episodes have the same episode title but different descriptions, judging by the time they are different, the 21st seems right the 28th should be called "Poison" The only thing I don't want happening is someone at Tribune thinking they are the same and merging the description or saying it's a repeat and I miss an ep.


----------



## sjp

further to the above House error... Hallmark are having a couple of multi episode per day "catch-up" weekends over the 23rd/24th and 30th/31st weekends.

the Saturday eps are not being picked up while the Sunday eps are. this weekend eps do not seem to fall within the bounds of the 28 day rule. the next new episode is on Sun 31st at 21:00. better to have too many recordings than too few I suppose.

more of a heads up than anything but it is interesting that the Sat eps are not being picked up by a working current SP while the Sun eps are.


----------



## AMc

I think that Fidelity (the next five showing of House) is a 2 parter as the Hallmark showing 2 episodes back to back with the same title.
We spent ages trying to fit Hallmark and five showings of House around Alias on Bravo and Absolute Power on BBC2.

FWIW Absolute Power appears to have been given a new series ID as an existing SP for Absolute Power on BBC2 is not showing any episodes but the listings entry for this week is SP able. There's also something weird that Tivo is showing a BBC4 1 hour episode for the same title as the 1/2 hour BBC2 showing AT THE SAME TIME. My Guardian TV Guide has totally different listings for BBC4 that evening.
I'm afraid I haven't the time or inclination to find out who has the right data.


----------



## shanew

Channel: ITV1 (103)
Postcode: tq7
Programme: The Guru
Date/Time: 20/7/2005 9pm & 11pm

This is showing as two separate programmes (split by the news) - anyone recording the 9pm programme will miss the concluding part later on if they don't manually set it to record!!

The same problem is going to occur with james bond on saturday:

Channel: ITV1 (103)
Postcode: tq7
Programme: You only live twice
Date/Time: 23/7/2005 4.50pm & 6.35pm 

Shown as two separate programmes separated by news instead of one.


----------



## cwaring

Well that's different. They don't normally include the news-break like that! Not sure whether it's an improvement or not


----------



## groovyclam

Carl - for God's sake stop posting crap little asides and other rubbish. How many times have you been told about this ?

This thread is for error reports only.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: My Penis and I
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Fri 22nd Jul 00:25, Sun 24th Jul 00:40, Thu 28th Jul 23:00, Fri 29th Jul 01:55
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has this as "My P... and I". This is wrong (either a mistake or deliberate censorship, which would be worse). The correct title is "My Penis and I".

========================

Channel Callsign: FXUK
Programme Name: Penn & Teller: Bull****!
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Saturdays at 01:40
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has this as "Penn & Teller: Bulls...!". This is wrong (either a mistake or deliberate censorship, which would be worse). The correct title is "Penn & Teller: Bull****!".

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Newsnight
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Mon-Fri 22:30
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

There should be one different Episode every day - in fact as a news programme which is never ever repeated, this should really be set to generic data.

The data currently has EP5790535007 being "repeated" 3 times (tommorrow, Wed, Thur) and EP5790535009 being "shown twice" on Mon/Tues. Newsnight has been wrong for a long time 

========================

Channel Callsign: 
Programme Name: The Daily Show: Global Edition
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Weekends, see below.
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

Every showing is set to the same episode id, so unless you intervene you only get 1 recording per month instead of 1 every week.

Current data:



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 CNNEU   	Sat 23rd Jul	00:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  2 CNNEU   	Sat 23rd Jul	20:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  3 CNNEU   	Sun 24th Jul	11:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  4 CNNEU   	Sun 24th Jul	22:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)


  5 CNNEU   	Sat 30th Jul	00:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  6 CNNEU   	Sat 30th Jul	20:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  7 CNNEU   	Sun 31st Jul	11:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
  8 CNNEU   	Sun 31st Jul	22:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)


  9 CNNEU   	Sat  6th Aug	00:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
 10 CNNEU   	Sat  6th Aug	20:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
 11 CNNEU   	Sun  7th Aug	11:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)
 12 CNNEU   	Sun  7th Aug	22:30	EP5302080149	True	Sat 27th Nov 2004	No	(no title)

5,6,7,8 should be a different TmsID.
9,10,11,12 should be different again.
This pattern repeats every week, and this has been wrong for months also 

========================
Now a load of split SPs. In general, the one with the lowest TmsID is the correct one, as that was set up first and downloaded to us all first and will be present on more UK TiVo Season Pass Manager lists than the higher numbered TmsIDs.
========================

Channel Callsign: UKGLD, UKGLD1, UKG2, UKG2P1, BBC2
Programme Name: Room 101
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over TmsIds SH326141 & SH874775.

SH326141 has 30 upcoming showings.
SH874775 has 2 upcoming showings, and is rogue.

(the ORIGINAL was SH501906 ...)

First reported on 20 Dec 2002.

========================

Channel Callsign: SKYONE, BBC2
Programme Name: Malcolm in the Middle
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over TmsIds SH351374 & SH881235.

SH351374 has 20 upcoming showings and is the correct series.
SH881235 has 1 upcoming showing (SKYONE	Sun 31st Jul 19:00) and is rogue. (It is also marked as a First Run which is wrong too.)

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC2, UKDOC, UKDOC1, UKHSTY, UKHSTY1
Programme Name: Horizon
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over TmsIds SH545231 & SH195418

SH195418 has 22 upcoming showings
SH545231 has 2 upcoming showings
However there have been so many SPs for this series I've lost track of which one is correct. Please can you just pick one and stick to it!

First reported on 21 Nov 2002.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: Doctor Who Confidential
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over TmsIds SH878199 & SH861567

SH861567 has 1 upcoming showing (Sat 23rd Jul) and is the correct series.
SH878199 has 4 upcoming showings and is rogue.

========================

Channel Callsign: UKGLD, UKGLD1
Programme Name: Alistair McGowan's Big Impression
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over TmsIds SH333281 & SH862571 & SH86257*2*!

SH333281 has 12 upcoming showings and is the correct series.
The other two are rogues.

========================

Channel Callsign: MOTORS
Programme Name: Inside Grand Prix
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This has been SH648225 originally, and then it changed to SH859160, and at the moment is it on SH868600 (when Motors TV can be bothered to supply guide data to Tribune). I can't keep up!

Please can you confirm you won't change it again and it is safe to delete my Season Passes for SH648225 and SH859160?

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC2, BBC4
Programme Name: Absolute Power
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

My original SP (for the TV series, which this is) was SH620819. This is currently empty.

A new rogue series SH880967 has appeared containing 3 episodes. Everyone with a SP set up last year will have missed today's new series unless they noticed in time...

========================

Channel Callsign: ITV1CEN (and many ITV regions), ITV2
Programme Name: Airline (UK version)
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over SH016767 (my blank SP) and SH000169 (new SP with 6 episodes on ITV2). Which is correct?


----------



## sjp

and to add to Mr Tickles Absolute Power notification... the data for this is sadly lacking, my Stephen Fry wishlist failed to find this. I knew i was on again as i'd noticed the trailers but it took the the upcoming new series thread to alert me.

I find it hard to believe that the BBC failed to supply cast members details with the rest of the prog info.


----------



## AMc

Channel Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: Absolute Power
Date: 22nd July (in the past) 10-11pm
TeleWest Cable N16

This show was flagged as a 1 hour show but when I switched over at 10.30 (following the first episode on BBC2) the programme wasn't being shown. I had thought this might be the 1st and 2nd episodes back to back but this is clearly not the case so I suspect the programme was not shown on BBC4 at all. 
It would be unusual for a comedy programme to be shown on BBC2/BBC4 in this way - normally shows are done Episode 1 on BBC2 followed by Episode 2 on BBC3.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: UKBRID
Programme Name: House in France
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Mon-Fri 10:00 from Mon 1st Aug
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over SH393289 (probably original SP, 1 upcoming episode) & SH405330 (7 episodes).


----------



## etrigan

Channel Callsign: FIVE & LIVING & LIVIN1
Programme Name: House

Sky M15

There are several episodes in the guide that are incorrectly titled - 'sports medicine' and 'poison' are used to refer to eps not called that. Only way of telling them apart from eps actually called that is that the descriptions are correct.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Channel: TalkSport
Programme Name: Ian Collins/Mike Dickin
Date/Time: Daily 10am-1pm/10pm-1am

Problem: TiVo EPG transposes the two shows. It says Ian collins is on at 10pm and Mike Dicken is on at 10am. It's actually the other way round. Has been for at least 5 months.

That's both the time of the shows and the problem have existed for 5 months.


----------



## shanew

*The following are split season passes* (found by mrtickle's new gd checker module :up: ) - I'm guessing that the lower number in each case is the real tmsid

Channel: BBC2
PostCode: tq7
Programme: Extras
Time: Thursdays @ 21:00

TmsIds: SH880962 & SH881734

Channl: BBC1SW
PostCode: tq7
Programme: Animal Park
Time: Weekday mornings @ 09:15

TmsIds: SH521346 & SH205830


----------



## nathan

Multiple season passes for "New Al Qaeda":

Channel: BBC2 (London) on Freeview
Programme Name: New Al Qaeda
Episode: Jihad.com
Date/Time: Monday 25 July 2005, 2100

and then another season pass for:

Channel: BBC2 (London) on Freeview
Programme Name: New Al Qaeda
Episode: The Drug Dealer, The Estate Agent and The Telephone Man
Date/Time: Monday 1 August 2005, 2100


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC2, UKDOC1
Programme Name: Science Shack
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): See below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

This is split over SH225374 (5 upcoming episodes) & SH473045 (10 episodes).

SH225374:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 BBC2    	Sat 30th Jul	05:00	EP2253740440	True	Mon  5th Aug 2002	No	(no title)
  2 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	11:30	EP2253740432	True	Sat 27th Jul 2002	No	(no title)
  3 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	12:30	EP2253745017	True	Sat 18th Jun 2005	No	(no title)
  4 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	14:30	EP2253740432	True	Sat 27th Jul 2002	No	(no title)
  5 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	15:30	EP2253745017	True	Sat 18th Jun 2005	No	(no title)

SH473045:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	10:00	EP4730450026	True	Tue 13th Jul 2004	No	"Walking on the Ceiling"
  2 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	10:30	EP4730450022	True	Mon 12th Apr 2004	No	"When the Oil Runs Dry"
  3 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	11:00	EP4730450027	True	Thu 15th Jul 2004	No	"Human Power"
  4 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	12:00	EP4730450029	True	Mon 19th Jul 2004	No	"Paper Planes"
  5 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	13:00	EP4730450026	True	Tue 13th Jul 2004	No	"Walking on the Ceiling"
  6 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	13:30	EP4730450022	True	Mon 12th Apr 2004	No	"When the Oil Runs Dry"
  7 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	14:00	EP4730450027	True	Thu 15th Jul 2004	No	"Human Power"
  8 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	15:00	EP4730450029	True	Mon 19th Jul 2004	No	"Paper Planes"
  9 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	18:00	EP4730450026	True	Tue 13th Jul 2004	No	"Walking on the Ceiling"
 10 UKDOC1  	Sat 13th Aug	18:30	EP4730450022	True	Mon 12th Apr 2004	No	"When the Oil Runs Dry"


----------



## pmk

1ig Brother (a 1 instead of B) should be Big Brother one episode either today / tomorrow on C4, E4 and E4+1. Bit wierd this one it only appears to be wrong in the Search By Title and similar when you view the episode it lists it correctly as Big Brother.


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *Sky One*
Prog: *Stargate SG1*
Episode: *"Chimera"* (S7E15)

This programme was shown yesterday at 1800 and 0000.

The episode description sounds like something from Yu-Gi-Oh or something. Whatever, it is, it's certainly _not_ from any ep of SG1 _I've_ ever seen, and I've seen them all 

Not too much of a hurry as it won't be on again for a while, but it needs sorting


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *five*
Time/Date: *26/07/05 @ 2100*
Prog. Name: *CSI: Miami*
Problem: *Wrong OAD*

My FROSP is picking up tonight's ep as someone has changed the OAD to today. I think this may be because someone has also changed the ep. title!

It _should_ be "MIA/NYC - Nonstop" however, it is simply "Nonstop".

Still, better that it record an old one than miss a new one


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview
Channel 4 C4
Thursday 4 Aug 9.00 p.m.
The Cult of the Suicide Bomber

Problem: This 2-parter doesn't allow SP to be set.


----------



## bradleyem

*Postcode *E7
*Channel *Sky Sports 1-3+X, 401-404
*Problem *Again.
*When *Friday 12th August from 6pm
*Programme Title* Soccer AM's All Sports Show

*Problem*: Once again, (this is the third year I've highlighted this). TiVo wants to record every episode of this show.

Message to tribune: This show is on at the rate of ONE EPISODE PER WEEK, first showing Friday at 6pm. ALL other showings are REPEATS !!!


----------



## bradleyem

*Postcode* E7
*Channel* Sky Sports 1-3+X, 401-404
*Programme* Football League Review
*Problem* Again.
TiVo wants to record every episode of this show.

Actual schedule:

First showing of any episode is SUNDAY Evening - this week, it's 7/[email protected]
Any episode on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday is a REPEAT of the Sunday show.

A Second NEW episode is on THURSDAY -this week, 11/8 @ 7pm
Any episode on Thursday or Friday is a REPEAT of the THURSDAY Show.


----------



## mrtickle

pmk said:


> 1ig Brother (a 1 instead of B) should be Big Brother one episode either today / tomorrow on C4, E4 and E4+1. Bit wierd this one it only appears to be wrong in the Search By Title and similar when you view the episode it lists it correctly as Big Brother.


Good, glad it's not just me - I thought it was a disc error on my TiVo!

There is also an episode of Coronation Street called "doronation Street" (don't know which one any more sorry, I edited my guide data to fix it on my tivo).

This is quite worrying. Are Tribune sending out corrupted data?


----------



## lcsneil

1ig Brother - yes I noticed that as well!

Anyway bit short notice but wrong episode data.

Tue 26th July
BBC 4 (116 on Sky)
23:55-00:35 A Digital Picture of Britain


From Digiguide, Sky EPG AND the Radio Times (printed a couple of weeks in advance) the description is 

5/6. The South East.
Images of landscapes near Gatwick Airport, digital collages of London and the strange beauty of Dungeness are captured by three eminent photographers.

but from Tivo

The North
Photographers Ian Berry, Dan Chung and Joe Cornish travel across northern England to capture the passion of grassroots football in Liverpool, the rise of new service industries in Sheffield, and a spectacular stretch of shoreline on the Yorkshire coast.


...... are we sure the guide data is compiled in the UK?  

Neil


----------



## =CM=

Prog: The Apprentice [US version]
Station: BBC3 Wed 21:00 first showing, repeat Sat 20:25 (also BBC2 Wed)

Prob: Wed 27 July entry is correct and recorded, next Wed is also filled in and correct. But the Sat repeat shows up in TiVo with a generic entry so it is also marked to be recorded when it should be discarded as a reshow of Wed's. Minor problem since the result is a double recording and nothing missed.


----------



## mrtickle

Science Shack, which I reported split into two SPs on Monday, has now been fixed (properly - merged into the original SP). Thanks very much!

Now, what about all the others... 

An update:
Channel Callsign: SKYONE, BBC2
Programme Name: Malcolm in the Middle
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): See below
Problem type: Multiple Season Passes for same programme/Orphaned episodes

Last week's report:
>This is split over TmsIds SH351374 & SH881235.
>SH351374 has 20 upcoming showings and is the correct series.
>SH881235 has 1 upcoming showing (SKYONE Sun 31st Jul 19:00) and is rogue. (It is also marked as a First Run which is wrong too.)

Today, this is split over THREE TmsIDs. .
SH351374 (34 upcoming showings - correct series)
SH881235 has 1 upcoming showing, reported before, not fixed yet
SH859177 has 1 upcoming showing, a new error

SH351374:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 SKYONE  	Sat 30th Jul	17:00	EP3513740063	True	Sun 28th Apr 2002	No	"Clip Show"
  2 SKYONE  	Sun 31st Jul	13:00	EP3513740063	True	Sun 28th Apr 2002	No	"Clip Show"
  3 SKYONE  	Sun 31st Jul	19:30	EP3513740021	True	Sun 19th Nov 2000	No	"Casino"
  4 BBC2    	Sun 31st Jul	19:35	EP3513745033	True	Wed  6th Apr 2005	No	"Forwards Backwards"
  5 SKYONE  	Sun 31st Jul	20:00	EP3513745075	True	Sun 31st Jul 2005	Yes	"Houseboat"
  6 SKYONE  	Sun 31st Jul	20:30	EP3513745029	True	Thu 31st Mar 2005	No	"Zoo"
  7 SKYMIX  	Mon  1st Aug	19:00	EP3513745071	True	Sun  9th Jan 2000	No	"Waterpark"
  8 SKYMIX  	Mon  1st Aug	19:30	EP3513740021	True	Sun 19th Nov 2000	No	"Casino"
  9 SKYONE  	Sat  6th Aug	09:00	EP3513745071	True	Sun  9th Jan 2000	No	"Waterpark"
 10 SKYONE  	Sat  6th Aug	13:30	EP3513745075	True	Sun 31st Jul 2005	Yes	"Houseboat"
 11 SKYONE  	Sat  6th Aug	17:00	EP3513745065	True	Sat  6th Aug 2005	Yes	"Reese's Party"
 12 SKYONE  	Sun  7th Aug	09:00	EP3513740021	True	Sun 19th Nov 2000	No	"Casino"
 13 SKYONE  	Sun  7th Aug	13:00	EP3513745065	True	Sat  6th Aug 2005	Yes	"Reese's Party"
 14 SKYONE  	Sun  7th Aug	13:30	EP3513745029	True	Thu 31st Mar 2005	No	"Zoo"
 15 SKYONE  	Sun  7th Aug	19:00	EP3513745031	True	Fri  1st Apr 2005	No	"Humilithon"
 16 SKYONE  	Sun  7th Aug	20:00	EP3513745032	True	Mon  4th Apr 2005	No	"Family Reunion"
 17 SKYONE  	Mon  8th Aug	11:00	EP3513745075	True	Sun 31st Jul 2005	Yes	"Houseboat"
 18 SKYONE  	Tue  9th Aug	11:00	EP3513745076	True	Tue  9th Aug 2005	Yes	"Emancipation"
 19 SKYONE  	Wed 10th Aug	11:00	EP3513745077	True	Wed 10th Aug 2005	Yes	"Book Club"
 20 SKYONE  	Thu 11th Aug	11:00	EP3513740045	True	Wed 28th Nov 2001	No	"Malcolm's Girlfriend"
 21 SKYONE  	Fri 12th Aug	11:00	EP3513745078	True	Sun  9th Jan 2000	No	"Charity"
 22 SKYONE  	Sat 13th Aug	09:30	EP3513745075	True	Sun 31st Jul 2005	Yes	"Houseboat"
 23 SKYONE  	Sat 13th Aug	11:30	EP3513745076	True	Tue  9th Aug 2005	Yes	"Emancipation"
 24 SKYONE  	Sat 13th Aug	13:30	EP3513745077	True	Wed 10th Aug 2005	Yes	"Book Club"
 25 SKYONE  	Sat 13th Aug	17:00	EP3513745066	True	Sat 13th Aug 2005	Yes	"Future Malcolm"
 26 SKYMIX  	Sat 13th Aug	19:00	EP3513745031	True	Fri  1st Apr 2005	No	"Humilithon"
 27 SKYMIX  	Sat 13th Aug	19:30	EP3513745032	True	Mon  4th Apr 2005	No	"Family Reunion"
 28 SKYONE  	Sun 14th Aug	09:30	EP3513740045	True	Wed 28th Nov 2001	No	"Malcolm's Girlfriend"
 29 SKYONE  	Sun 14th Aug	13:30	EP3513745078	True	Sun  9th Jan 2000	No	"Charity"
 30 SKYONE  	Sun 14th Aug	14:00	EP3513745066	True	Sat 13th Aug 2005	Yes	"Future Malcolm"
 31 SKYONE  	Sun 14th Aug	20:00	EP3513745033	True	Wed  6th Apr 2005	No	"Forwards Backwards"
 32 SKYONE  	Mon 15th Aug	11:00	EP3513740048	True	Sun  3rd Nov 2002	No	"Health Scare"
 33 SKYONE  	Tue 16th Aug	11:00	EP3513740047	True	Sun 10th Nov 2002	No	"Christmas" (1/2)
 34 SKYONE  	Wed 17th Aug	11:00	EP3513745053	True	Wed 17th Aug 2005	Yes	"Poker"

SH881235:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 SKYONE  	Sun 31st Jul	19:00	EP8812355000	True	Sun 31st Jul 2005	Yes	"Waterpark"

SH859177:


Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date	1stRun	Episode title
  1 SKYONE  	Sun 14th Aug	19:00	SH8591770000	False	Tue  5th Apr 2005	No	(n/a)

NB: NONE of the above should be/are "First Runs" for any episode on any channel at the moment. The OADs have been replaced, why?


----------



## cwaring

Don't know why or when it happened, but tonights BBC1 episodes of "24" are now due to start at 23:20 (11:20pm), a full THIRTY MINUTES earlier than listed in the Tivo EPG!!

Start: 23:20
End: 0130 (by BBC schedule; DG has it @ 0135 )

Edit: Just done a daily call and the start time has not changed. Nice one, Tribune


----------



## ericd121

Channel *BBC2*
Programme *Top of the Pops*
Date/Time *Sunday 31st July 7:00pm*
Problem *Broken Season Pass*

This wasn't picked up by my SP...


----------



## tartan_haggis

Postcode: PE29
Channel: Sky One
Time/Date: 30/07/05 @ 1900-1930 and 1930-2000
Prog. Name: Father of the Pride
Problem: Brainiac Science Abuse broadcast instead - which was scheduled in the guide for 2000-2100

According to sky.com schedule, Father of the Pride should have been broadcast at 2000-2030 and 2030-2100, but was actually Kirsty's Home Videos 2000-2100??!


----------



## aerialplug

Package: Sky Digital
Channel: Channel 4
Programme: House of Obsessive Compulsives

No season pass can be booked for this series. It appears twice in the search for this reason. Until a season pass is allocated, you have to book each programme separately.

[Edit: I see there are only 2 episodes in this series - I can understand why it hasn't been alocated a season pass - but it would have made booking a recording easier if it had]


----------



## BaggieBoy

*Channel * BBC2
*Programme * Extras
*Date/Time * Thursday 4th August
*Problem* Broken Season Pass

Season pass (which was fine for episode 1 & 2) is not seeing episode 3; I had to manually set a recording. It sees episode 4 however!


----------



## tartan_haggis

*Postcode:* PE29
*Channel:* Sky One
*Time/Date:* Saturdays 20.00 and 20.30
*Prog. Name:* Father of the Pride
*Problem:* Season Pass says "No Upcoming Episodes" but if you search on the programme title, you can see that there are 4 upcoming episodes scheduled.

Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
Catnip and Trust Sun 20th Mar 2005 SKYONE Sat 6th Aug 20:00 
Possession Sun 10th Apr 2005 SKYONE Sat 6th Aug 20:30 
Rehabilitation Sun 24th Apr 2005 SKYONE Sat 13th Aug 20:00 
The Thanksgiving Episode Sun 1st May 2005 SKYONE Sat 13th Aug 20:30

I deleted the season pass and set it up again, but same problem.


----------



## OzSat

tartan_haggis said:


> *Postcode:* PE29
> *Channel:* Sky One
> *Time/Date:* Saturdays 20.00 and 20.30
> *Prog. Name:* Father of the Pride
> *Problem:* Season Pass says "No Upcoming Episodes" but if you search on the programme title, you can see that there are 4 upcoming episodes scheduled.
> 
> Episode Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time
> Catnip and Trust Sun 20th Mar 2005 SKYONE Sat 6th Aug 20:00
> Possession Sun 10th Apr 2005 SKYONE Sat 6th Aug 20:30
> Rehabilitation Sun 24th Apr 2005 SKYONE Sat 13th Aug 20:00
> The Thanksgiving Episode Sun 1st May 2005 SKYONE Sat 13th Aug 20:30
> 
> I deleted the season pass and set it up again, but same problem.


I'm not seeing a problem here - SP setting OK.


----------



## cwaring

Just to second Ozsat. I can set an SP fine as well


----------



## sjp

thanks to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3110239#post3110239 I now know that Lost starts next Wednesday.

Wondering why my 3 keyword wishlists (seperate WLs for Lost Pilot and Lost Abrams and Lost Naveem - reason being that a straight title WL for Lost came back with 42 hits) I was not really that surprised to find the data does NOT contain...

Episode Titles, Cast names or Directors name and that Tribune seem to think that at least 1 of the first 3 epsiodes is in the Game Show and Reality genres. The DigiGuide episode data must contain 10 times as much info as we've been provided with.

Par for the course I suppose but it's not as if this is a little show on a little channel.

edited to add... and yes I've just spent the best part of 5 shillings reporting it to that lot in Fife.


----------



## sanderton

My data is showing the first two episodes as unknown title parts one and two and the third ep as "Tabula Rasa". As far as I can see a see a normal SP would work perfectly for Lost, so I'm not clear what the error was worth reporting?

However the OAD for Tabula Rasa is wrong. There is no reason to set a FRO season pass for new show, but if you did it would not record the third ep.


----------



## sjp

given that this is a US show for which Tribune must have decent data, possibly not in Holland but somewhere in the world, I'd hope that we'd get a little more than the bare bones info we seem to have...

compare digiguides offering of...

DRAMA: Lost
Channel: Channel 4 104
Date: Wednesday 10th August 2005
Time: 20:30 to 21:30 (starting in 6 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
Pilot (Part 1 of 2). Series 1, episode 1. 
Action-packed US adventure smash hit Lost comes to Channel 4. A man awakes in a jungle, bruised, bloody and lost. He forces himself up and winces in pain, leaning against a tree. Recognition of where he is begins to float across his face. He winces with the pain and begins to run through the trees to a beautiful beach. Jack is one of 48 survivors of a mid-Pacific plane crash. They have landed on an island of harsh terrain, cruel weather and dark secrets, including a frightful creature that stalks the jungle. Strangers all, the survivors' pasts - their ethics, religions, politics and attitudes - threaten to jeopardize the group's ability to endure. But thanks to Jack's calm leadership and quick-thinking, and level-headed Kate, they have a chance of survival and rescue. There's more high-octane adventure after Big Brother.
Starring: Matthew Fox, Evangeline Lilly
(Subtitles, Audio Described, PG, 5 Star)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.digiguide.com. Copyright ©1999-2004 GipsyMedia Ltd. Information copied from DigiGuide cannot be re-distributed, sold or used without prior written consent from GipsyMedia Ltd. All rights reserved.

with the line and a half that is currently on my tivo and convince me that what we have isn't worth complaining about. I don't think I've seen so little data (extended or otherwise) for such a well promoted show.

conversation over


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme - You And Yours
Channel - BBCR4FM Ch854
Provider - Sky Digital 
Time - Daily weekdays @12pm

Broken SP...progamme won't be recorded due to the 28 day rule.....but it's a DAILY programme!!

But I have dozens of other programmes, which DO break the 28 day rule....but are never fixed!!

Who is the clown at Tribune who thinks it's a good idea to mess with perfectly good, working guide data?


----------



## spid3r

Ricky Gervais' Extras did not record for me tonight, despite being at number 1 in the Season Pass list. I only noticed this ****-up at around 9:25 as I could see the red light was not on. I looked at the Live TV Guide and it was showing as the Catherine Tate Show. I'm foaming at the mouth as I type this. There's so little TV I actually care about (my girlfriend mostly uses our TiVo). Did others have this problem?


----------



## mrtickle

Yes, reported in this thread by shanew on Mon 25th July. (link). It wasn't fixed :-(

There are a couple of things you can do for the future, assuming Season Passes continue to be split like twigs:
1) Subscribe to this thread so that you get emailed whenever someone reports an error, then check the errors against your own To Do list
2) Use my Guide Data Checker module in TiVoweb to check your own Season Pass list every day

I know this doesn't solve the problem but it is a way of dealing with the symptoms. If everyone with tivoweb did this then we'd be able to alert each other of errors and cover most of the popular programmes.


----------



## Mr 999

mrtickle said:


> Yes, reported in this thread by shanew on Mon 25th July.


Extras has been in three different season passes so far; a record shared with the other excellent BBC2 show Coast (which is in three season passes as we speak). How can they let this sort of data get out?


----------



## sanderton

No, Extras is 9pm-9.30pm on my machine. Check your call status.



> 20:00 Bank of Mum and Dad UNKNOWN
> 21:00 Extras UNKNOWN
> 21:30 The Catherine Tate Show UNKNOWN


----------



## Mr 999

The problem is that Tribune are putting episodes of certain shows into different series IDs; There's been three series IDs for extras so far, and it looks like spid3r didn't have all three set up. Tivo knew Extras was scheduled for 9pm, but the live tv guide that spid3r looked at at 9.25 would automatically show Catherine Tate, as that was on in less than five minutes time.


----------



## sanderton

Of course, sorry.


----------



## Adlopa

Same problem, same set-up here. No forthcoming episodes listed either. Setting up a new season pass picks it up fine. I now have two Extras BBC2 season passes in my list, though...

Might I suggest www.isohunt.com for missed the missed episode..?


----------



## mrtickle

Mr 999 said:


> The problem is that Tribune are putting episodes of certain shows into different series IDs; There's been three series IDs for extras so far, and it looks like spid3r didn't have all three set up. Tivo knew Extras was scheduled for 9pm, but the live tv guide that spid3r looked at at 9.25 would automatically show Catherine Tate, as that was on in less than five minutes time.


That's the only part that confused me - I would have thought that if you looked at the live tv guide at 9.25 it would still show "Extras" (the orphaned episode that didn't get recorded) with CT following it.

I have not seen a 3rd SP for Extras on my TiVo, only 2. The original was TmsID SH880962. Between the 21st and 25th July, SH881734 appeared for episode 4th August only. Then the data for next week was added, back on the original SH880962. Checking now, 4th/11th/18th August all say they are in the series SH881734 - so we may as well infer that nothing more will be added to the original SP now.

Apologies for extending the discussion here, best get back to just reports in this thread. We know something is wrong with Tribune's processes and it's been happening ever since the Amsterdam office opened. There's, nothing we can do about it, just report as much here as possible for each other and subscribe to this thread for email updates.


----------



## sanderton

Programme: Super League Rugby
Channel: Sky Sports 1/2/3/Extra

This Season Pass is including games that not only are not part of the Super League competition, but are actually an entirely different sport and in one case on the wrong continent!

The showings entitled "North Harbour vs Aukland" and "Middlesex 7s" are rugby union, not rugby league and certainly not part of the Super League.


----------



## leejordan

Programme - Coast
Channel - BBC1
Provider - NTL
Postcode - KT8
Time - Friday & Sunday 9pm

3 Different series IDs!

Lee.


----------



## juphill

Channel: E4 on NTL
Programme: Without a Trace
Date/Time: 21:00 on Tuesday 16th August
Problem: FROSP not picking up the new series

New series started today which I had to manually setup to record. Future episodes are also not getting picked up.


----------



## ericd121

Channel *ITV1*
Programme *Bad Lads' Army Officer Class*
Date/Time *Thursday 18th Aug 9:00pm*
Problem *Broken Season Pass ??*

Not in the To Do List, 
Recording History says *This prog no longer in program guide.*
but the Season Pass/Upcoming Episodes shows a double tick next to the next two episodes after this.


----------



## aerialplug

Channel: Discovery Channel
Programme: Comet Impact
When: 18:00, 13th August

Discovery Channel have been heavily promoting this programme for over a week now yet the TiVo listings still show Battlefield Detectives in this slot. Since it's a key programme for the channel, surely the listings should have been updated by now?


----------



## =CM=

Prog: Lost
On: C4 & E4
When: Wed 220:00/22:55

Categories are Drama, Game Show and Reality. Drama is good but the other 2 are just plain odd and wrong. Now my Tivo thinks I'm into game shows and reality tv :-(


----------



## aerialplug

=CM= said:


> Prog: Lost
> On: C4 & E4
> When: Wed 220:00/22:55
> 
> Categories are Drama, Game Show and Reality. Drama is good but the other 2 are just plain odd and wrong. Now my Tivo thinks I'm into game shows and reality tv :-(


They're confusing it with another series called Lost on Adventure One which is a reality show where they drop a bunch of Americans somewhere remote in the world and they have to find their way home. They only ever did 2 - it bombed.

Channel 4 used the format a few years ago - I think the C4 show was also entitled lost.


----------



## mrtickle

*
URGENT! All guide data for Motors TV runs out the day after tomorrow (Saturday 13th Aug).
*

Anyone with Season Passes on this channel needs to set up manual recordings for next week just in case.


----------



## OzSat

mrtickle said:


> *
> URGENT! All guide data for Motors TV runs out the day after tomorrow (Saturday 13th Aug).
> *
> 
> Anyone with Season Passes on this channel needs to set up manual recordings for next week just in case.


OK now!


----------



## ndunlavey

Channel* BBCWS (Freeview 80)*
Programme* Masterpiece - second Don Quixote programme*
Date/Time* Thu 23 Aug 9.05/13.05/7.05, Thu 24 Aug 1.05*
Problem* Incorrectly flagged as same content as previous week*

Masterpiece is a weekly programme. W/c 16/8 and 23/8 is an unusual double-header, with a programme about Don Quixote being split into two installments.
They have identicial content in the guide, and a season pass picks up only one of them as a distinct episode.


----------



## pmk

"Balls of Steel" is appearing as "B... of Steel"
Channel 4
22:30

Will someone please switch off this stupid censor on the guide data! It is advertised on TV as "Balls Of Steel" it is in my paper based TV guide as "Balls of Steel" why the hell is it "B... of Steel" on my TiVo?

This would have meant my Title Wish List would have missed this programme if I had not noticed. Stop spending time messing about with the titles of programmes and concentrate on getting the actual data correct so for example duplicates are not recorded etc!


----------



## Andy Leitch

This censorship of programme titles was has now crept in is just underlines the crass stupidity of the people in charge of the listings. :down: 

I have complained before about it, but my complaints have apparently went unheeded.

Thankfully, when Sky launch the HD service in a few months time....I'll be rid of Tribune for good. :up: 

Anyway.....

Programme : Carnage
Channel : M&M
Channel Number : Sky 136
Time : Most Weekdays @ 5:00pm

The episode guide data is from the previous series, when it had presenters. 

Now it is just a collection of clips....such as the Gumball Rally, street-racing and drifters from Japan.

Interestingly, Digiguide has it listed as Gumball 2003.....which is also wrong.


----------



## cwaring

Platform: *Telewest Digital*
Postcode: *WF1*
Problem: There is a gap in my listings for _*five*_ on Wednesday 24th August. Days either side are fine, but nothing on that actual day.

To clarify...

The final listing before the gap is:
Title: "Euro Seniors Golf"
Time: 12:45am 
Date: Wednesday 24th August
Duration: 50mins

Then, from 4am in four-hour blocks is generic "five" until:
Title: "Football"
Time: 05:00am 
Date: Thursday 25th August
Duration: 60mins

Sorry, Oz. I thought it as you typed it


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Platform: *Telewest Digital*
> Postcode: *WF1*
> Problem: There is a gap in my listings for _*five*_ on Wednesday 24th August. Days either side are fine, but nothing on that actual day.


Can you provide details of the two programmes either side of the missing data?

My FIVE looks fine at first glance - and I set a record on for the football at 7.15pm a few days ago.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Platform: *Telewest Digital*
> Postcode: *WF1*
> Problem: There is a gap in my listings for _*five*_ on Wednesday 24th August. Days either side are fine, but nothing on that actual day.
> 
> To clarify...
> 
> The final listing before the gap is:
> Title: "Euro Seniors Golf"
> Time: 12:45am
> Date: Wednesday 24th August
> Duration: 50mins
> 
> Then, from 4am in four-hour blocks is generic "five" until:
> Title: "Football"
> Time: 05:00am
> Date: Thursday 25th August
> Duration: 60mins
> 
> Sorry, Oz. I thought it as you typed it


I have V8 Supercars at 1.35am on Wednesday 24th Aug.

It seems to be a problem between your TiVo and TiVo - listings are fine.


----------



## kitschcamp

pmk said:


> "Balls of Steel" is appearing as "B... of Steel"
> Channel 4
> 22:30
> 
> Will someone please switch off this stupid censor on the guide data! It is advertised on TV as "Balls Of Steel" it is in my paper based TV guide as "Balls of Steel" why the hell is it "B... of Steel" on my TiVo?


It's also a split season pass... The showings on the 19th and 26th August are on different season passes as of 9am this morning.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme : You and Yours
Channel Name : BBCR4FM 
Channel : Sky 854
Time : Weekdays @ 12:00pm

Broken SP

Programmes failing to be recorded and no mention whatsoever in Recording History, as to why.


----------



## browellm

Programme: On the Hour
Channel Name: BBCR7
Platform: Freeview
Time: Tuesdays 11pm, repeated Wednesday 4am

Tivo SP is recording both episodes.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> It seems to be a problem between your TiVo and TiVo - listings are fine.


Well, I've just noticed that I have the same "problem" this Friday; ie no data for five.

Some others have the same problem; as noted in the uk.tv.media.misc newsgroup.

Also noted in there is that re-running GS does not fix it. I'll still give it a go, though


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Well, I've just noticed that I have the same "problem" this Friday; ie no data for five.
> 
> Some others have the same problem; as noted in the uk.tv.media.misc newsgroup.
> 
> Also noted in there is that re-running GS does not fix it. I'll still give it a go, though


Can you provide the "either side" programmes again?


----------



## cwaring

Sure thing!

Last programme before gap:
Title: *Dutch Football*
Date: *Friday 19th August 2005*
Time: *00:50*

First programme after gap:
Title: *Russell Grant's Postcards*
Date: *Saturday 20th August 2005*
Time: *04:20*

Platform: *Telewest*
Postcode: *WF1*


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> Last programme before gap:
> Title: *Dutch Football*
> Date: *Friday 19th August 2005*
> Time: *00:50*
> 
> First programme after gap:
> Title: *Russell Grant's Postcards*
> Date: *Saturday 20th August 2005*
> Time: *04:20*
> 
> Platform: *Telewest*
> Postcode: *WF1*


Again, both my TiVo are complete.


----------



## 10203

Sky: DTrav
Program: Style World
Problem: Two SPs for the same series.

As far as I can tell the 4am showings (which are in the 2nd SP and all have generic data at the moment) are the same episode as the previous day.

P.S. Thanks for fixing the naming of "Balls of Steel".


----------



## GarySargent

LJ said:


> P.S. Thanks for fixing the naming of "Balls of Steel".


If there are other programmes that have been inappropriately censored then please report them.


----------



## steveroe

Platform: Sky 
Channels: 106 Sky One and 107 Sky Mix
Programme: Brainiac: Science Abuse
Problem: New series starts next Thursday at 8 pm. All showings of this programme seem to have generic data so I can't tell what's new and what's a repeat. TiVo wants to record them all.


----------



## cashew1970

SKY
All BBC1 (101)
Programme: Messiah
Problem: 3 part series on next weekend. Part 1 is on 1 SP and part 2 and 3 are on another


----------



## mrtickle

GarySargent said:


> If there are other programmes that have been inappropriately censored then please report them.


I'm still waiting for this to be fixed (reported 21st July):

Channel Callsign: FXUK
Programme Name: Penn & Teller: Bull****!
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Saturdays at 01:40
Problem type: Incorrect title

TiVo has this as "Penn & Teller: Bulls...!". This is wrong (either a mistake or deliberate censorship, which would be worse). The correct title is "Penn & Teller: Bull****!".

Also, it's not in the guide data yet but I'd like to put in a pre-emtive report for this one:

Channel Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: Who The f*** is Pete Doherty?
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sun 28th Aug 2005 22:00
Problem type: Incorrect title

Correct title is "Who The **** Is Pete Doherty". BBC3 is a channel aimed at adults and censorship of the title is not appropriate here.
[edit: I can't enter the title in this forum either  . However I expect you can guess which F-word it is  ]

Ta.


----------



## OzSat

mrtickle said:


> Also, it's not in the guide data yet but I'd like to put in a pre-emtive report for this one:
> 
> Channel Callsign: BBC3
> Programme Name: Who The f*** is Pete Doherty?
> Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sun 28th Aug 2005 22:00
> Problem type: Incorrect title
> 
> Correct title is "Who The **** Is Pete Doherty". BBC3 is a channel aimed at adults and censorship of the title is not appropriate here.
> [edit: I can't enter the title in this forum either  . However I expect you can guess which F-word it is  ]
> 
> Ta.


The listings from the BBC say F***


----------



## mrtickle

I expect they are applying the same censorship, as will the Radio Times, Digiguide, and the Sky EPG, and I'm swimming against the tide on that programme - I wanted to mention it though.

However "Penn & Teller: Bull****!" is _definitely_ called that, the continuity announcer speaks the title on-air, it's in the title sequence, etc. If we can win that one it'll be good!


----------



## sanderton

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/pete_doherty.shtml


----------



## iankb

mrtickle said:


> However "Penn & Teller: Bull****!" is _definitely_ called that, the continuity announcer speaks the title on-air, it's in the title sequence, etc. If we can win that one it'll be good!


For some reason, like public nudity and public sex, anything to do with animals is far more acceptable than the same thing in relation to humans.


----------



## mrtickle

sanderton said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/tv/pete_doherty.shtml


http://www.filter-mag.com/news/interior.2537.html
http://www.advalvas.be/fr/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=2049&Itemid=
http://www.music-news.com/ShowNews.asp?nItemID=7224


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme : Scunnered
Channel : BBC1Scotland
Channel Number : Sky 101
Time : 22ng August 10:35pm

Wrong Programme Name

The correct name is *Scunnered* which is part of the BBC Voices season, TiVo has it listed as *Voices* and *Scunnered* is in the episode description.

Digiguide also has it wrong....possibly because of the way they are both implementing the BBC Voices season.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listing...filename=20050822/20050822_2235_4220_12167_35

Edit: _On second thoughts, maybe TiVo is right.

If, for example, there was a season of programmes on the works of George Lucas.

The programme would perhaps be called 'The works of George Lucas', with the subject, say THX1138, in the episode description.

Or should it be 'THX1138' as the title and have 'Part of the Works of George Lucas Season' in the description._  

Anyway, BBC have trailed it on air as *Scunnered*...so I'll go with that I suppose.


----------



## sanderton

Programme: Horizon
Channels: UKHSTY, UKHSTY1, UKTVDOC, UKDOC1 (and BBC2, BBC4)

Programmes are split into two SPs, TmsIds SH545231 & SH195418. This is one series.


----------



## TiVoDataGuy

Just wanted to give you all a couple updates:

* Holes in the data have been filled in. See here for more details
* We've seen your complaints and are looking into the censorship issue. FYI, we've got the Penn & Teller program title censored here in the US, as well. That one's going to be a hard sell to get changed (IMO)
* We're working with our data provider to resolve the season pass issues

Sorry I don't have more for you at this time.

Cheers,
Marcel


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme : Classic Albums
Channel Name : The Biography Channel
Channel Number: Sky 229
Time : Friday 26th Aug @ 10:00pm

This programme is about the Never Mind The Bollocks album by The Sex Pistols, but only The Sex Pistols is mentioned in the episode description....the album title is missing. I wonder why??  So a Keyword Wishlist for Bollocks would not catch this programme.

_MUSIC: Classic Albums
Channel: Biography Channel 229
Date: Friday 26th August 2005
Time: 22:00 to 23:00 (starting in 5 days)
Duration: 1 hour.
Sex Pistols - Never Mind The Bollocks. 
These boys weren't pretty but they weren't vacant either, as John Lydon, Steve Jones and Malcolm McLaren explain.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide _

http://www.thebiographychannel.co.uk/new_site/biography.php?id=1363&showgroup=1553


----------



## bradleyem

of course, one could ask who would have a wishlist for bollocks??

Anway, so this is not a discussion,

Format: sky
Channel: Sky Sports
Program: The best of Soccer AM
Time: Various

It's recording each showing of this episode. There is only one episode per week. The rest are all repeats!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Maybe I wish to record this.....http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0208739/

What I have as a wishlist is absolutely none of your business.

The issue here is the censorship of guide data which has crept in by the backdoor.
What if I had a wishlist for bastard?

Due to the censorship it would not record.....

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0115633/

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0440484/

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0391461/

As to not turn this into a discussoin......

Programme : Cybil
Channel Name : Paramount
Channel Number : Sky 127
Time : Various

Has a date of 2005, which is wrong.


----------



## bradleyem

hey, wasn't having a go, just commenting on the fact it'd an odd one to have!


----------



## gadgetguy

Channel:ITV Scotland
Channel Number - 103
Programme:Scotsport SPL
Time 2300 - 0015 Mondays

This Mondays programme is wrongly called Scotsport First!


----------



## browellm

Channel: FIVE (Freeview)
Programme: Ultimatepoker.com showdown
Time: 00:05 Sunday 21st August, 9 weekly shows in total

TiVo thinks the following week's episodes are repeats. Please amend.


----------



## Karnak

I seem to have all the guide data missing for ITV1 and Channel 5 from 4am this morning to 4am tomorrow morning :/


----------



## AENG

Karnak - you don't say where you are or who provides your service but there's no problem on Freeview in SG17.


----------



## cwaring

No probs with Telewest Digital either


----------



## Karnak

I'm just on standard terrestrial in NE6 but I've spoken to Tivo Data Guy about it and it seems it's likely my tivo having a little fit as noone else is having a problem :/


----------



## cwaring

Well, a few of us did have this problem but it was solved a while ago 

Whoops! Sorry. Forgot which thread this was. I'll shut up now before the non-Mods start having another go!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Andy Leitch said:


> Programme - You And Yours
> Channel - BBCR4FM Ch854
> Provider - Sky Digital
> Time - Daily weekdays @12pm
> 
> Broken SP...progamme won't be recorded due to the 28 day rule.....but it's a DAILY programme!!


This SP is broken...again!!

Also I have only 7 days of data for ITV2...but have 14 days for ITV1.

DigiGuide has ITV2 data until 1st October!!



EDIT: Checking my TDL...it seems the You And Yours SP is only broken for next week..the programmes from 29/8 to 2/9 will NOT be recorded due to the 28 day rule....BUT the programmes for the following week WILL be recorded.   

Tribune....stop mucking about with the guide data...this is the third time in three weeks that this SP has broken. :down:


----------



## 10203

SkyD, postcode RH10.

853: BBCR3
Sat 27th Aug 14:00 
Discovering Music: TiVo has data from 2nd July. Correct data is here.

507: BBC24
Sun 28th Aug 04:30 etc
Click Online: TiVo has generic data. From the bottom of this page:
_Click Online is broadcast on BBC News 24: Saturday at 2030, Sunday at 0430 and 1630, and on Monday at 0030. A short version is also shown on BBC Two: Saturday at 0645 and BBC One: Sunday at 0730_

115: BBC3
Fri 2nd Sep 02:50 
Bionic Buildings: TiVo has generic data. Correct data is here.


----------



## 10203

SkyD, postcode RH10.

555 DISSCI
Sun 28th Aug 09:00 - 21:00
TiVo has showings every half hour of "How It's Made". The schedule here is completely different!

Maybe DISSCI postponed a "How It's Made" season, because Monday does have "How It's Made" on for most of the day! About a third of the episodes on TiVo are showing generic data, whereas the Discovery website seems to have all the details.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme: Brandeth Rules: Party Conferences
Channel : BBCR4FM
Channel Number : Sky 854
Time : Wed 7/9 8:45pm

This three-part series is not SP-able.

_POLITICAL: The Brandreth Rules: Party Conferences
Channel: BBC Radio Four 854
Date: Wednesday 7th September 2005
Time: 20:45 to 21:00 (starting in 9 days)
Duration: 15 minutes.
Conquering: Second of three programmes in which former MP Gyles Brandreth explains the rules for successfully negotiating the Party Conference season.
(Repeat)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide_

Programme : Place Your Bets
Channel : BBCR4FM
Channel Number : Sky 854
Time : 10/9 4:06am

This four-part series is not SP-able.

Programme : Hell's Kitchen USA
Channel : ITV2
Channel Number : Sky 118
Time : 5/9 9:00pm

Wrong programme title, Tivo has it listed as Hell's Kitchen, that would it make it the UK version......this is the USA version.

http://www.itv.com/listings/Program...3175208&channeldate=05/09/2005&channelid=ITV2


----------



## xxxx

Just wondering if I'm the only person who has no EPG data for Channel Five on Sky Digital from midnight tonight (Tuesday) until midnight tomorrow? I can't see any mention of it anywhere.

IIRC the same happened a week or so ago.


----------



## 10203

Channel 5 looks fine here in RH10.


----------



## cwaring

No problems in WF1  IIRC it was something to do with new server hiccups.


----------



## xxxx

Looks like I better move house before midnight then. :down:


----------



## mrtickle

xxxx said:


> Just wondering if I'm the only person who has no EPG data for Channel Five on Sky Digital from midnight tonight (Tuesday) until midnight tomorrow? I can't see any mention of it anywhere.


I don't have any problem either I'm afraid. Do you have placeholder data for that day, (ie series "Five" on at 04:00, 08:00, 12:00, 16:00 and 20:00) or is there a complete gap that jumps a day?


----------



## xxxx

I have:

04:00 Five No Episode Title 
08:00 Five No Episode Title 
12:00 Five No Episode Title 
16:00 Five No Episode Title 
20:00 Five No Episode Title 

My updates function perfectly over broadband and I had a service message (about ABC1 IIRC) just yesterday.


----------



## mrtickle

Hope it fixed itself.

A new, and exemplary, Split Season pass has appeared on Radio 4:

Channel Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The Armando Iannucci Charm Offensive
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Thu 15th Sep 23:00, Thu 8th Sep 23:00

TmsIds SH87560*7* & SH87560*8* - come on!


----------



## mccg

Programme: Wonderfalls
Channel : SkyOne
Time : Thu 1/9 00:00 - 01:00

More of a head-up really.

Possibly not actually a TiVo error... I suspect Sky's schedule changed at the last minute for hurricane related stuff...
I went to watch my recording, and it was something about the 80s.

It is on again tonight (2/9) at 20:00 on Sky Mix.

HTH,
Mike


----------



## DuncanCorps

Callsign: UKGLD / UKGLD1
Programme Name: Doctor Who / Doctor Who Omnibus
Date/Time: Weekend mornings
Problem:

The guide data for these showings on UKTV Gold regularly swaps between using Doctor Who's ID and Doctor Who Omnibus's ID. The difference is that Doctor Who Omnibus, shown in the mornings on UKTV Gold and UKTV Gold+1, is made up of several individual episodes edited together. It's distinctly different from a series made up of individual episodes and shouldn't be using its ID. This was merely very annoying, but now that Doctor Who is being shown as individual episodes again (and 2005's season is coming soon to UKTV Gold) it's important that the two series are not confused.

As an example, the following (copied and pasted from TiVoWeb) are down as Doctor Who, but should be Doctor Who Omnibus because they're not individual episodes;

Battlefield - UKGLD Sun 11th Sep 07:00
Battlefield - UKGLD1 Sun 11th Sep 08:00
Ghost Light - UKGLD Sat 17th Sep 07:00
Ghost Light - UKGLD1 Sat 17th Sep 08:00
The Curse of Fenric - UKGLD Sun 18th Sep 07:00
The Curse of Fenric - UKGLD1 Sun 18th Sep 08:00

And while I'm at it, Batman (starring Kevin Conroy - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0103359 ) and The Batman (starring Rino Romano - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0398417 ) are two different programmes which share a number of concepts but are otherwise not connected (even the titles are different). One is a "re imagining" of the other, much like Battlestar: Galactica (which I believe has separate IDs for the original series, the TV movie, the mini series and the new series despite sharing an identical title).

As an aside, I see many posts with glamourous, exciting and useful-looking TMSIDs in them (ep###, sh### and so forth). Are these useful for Tribune? And if so, how would get them via TiVoWeb 1.9.4 without installing the guide data checker? I can easily see the ID TiVoWeb provides (e.g. 10708 for Doctor Who and 286502 for Doctor Who Omnibus) but I don't see how, or even if, these map to the TMSID. Googling and searching hasn't helped me yet...


----------



## OzSat

DuncanCorps said:


> Callsign: UKGLD / UKGLD1
> Programme Name: Doctor Who / Doctor Who Omnibus
> Date/Time: Weekend mornings
> Problem:
> 
> The guide data for these showings on UKTV Gold regularly swaps between using Doctor Who's ID and Doctor Who Omnibus's ID. The difference is that Doctor Who Omnibus, shown in the mornings on UKTV Gold and UKTV Gold+1, is made up of several individual episodes edited together. It's distinctly different from a series made up of individual episodes and shouldn't be using its ID. This was merely very annoying, but now that Doctor Who is being shown as individual episodes again (and 2005's season is coming soon to UKTV Gold) it's important that the two series are not confused.


The problem is with automated systems - and the fact that it is UKTV who keep switching the titles of this programme.


----------



## mrtickle

DuncanCorps said:


> As an aside, I see many posts with glamourous, exciting and useful-looking TMSIDs in them (ep###, sh### and so forth). Are these useful for Tribune?


I trust they are (TMS=Tribune Media Services) but haven't actually heard either way . Those IDs are the only ones common across all our TiVos and the servers at their end. The series IDs you post below are created by your own TiVo when it downloads data and won't be the same on anyone else's unless by fluke.



> And if so, how would get them via TiVoWeb 1.9.4 without installing the guide data checker? I can easily see the ID TiVoWeb provides (e.g. 10708 for Doctor Who and 286502 for Doctor Who Omnibus) but I don't see how, or even if, these map to the TMSID. Googling and searching hasn't helped me yet...


I modified the UI module on my setup to display them for Episodes (GD checker only displays the Series parts - in a TMSID, the first 6 digits are the series no. The remaining 4 digits are the episode number). I posted it recently (*here - if you do use it and have any problems, please add to that thread).

Alternatively in TiVoWeb replace /showing/ in the URL with /object/ and then follow the "program" link.

Without using TiVoWeb you can always go to the programme description screen of any episode in the main TiVo user interface, press Enter to see all the meta-data, and the TmsID is included there.


----------



## 10203

SkyD, RH10

The Sky at Night:
TiVo has these four showings with the same TmsId:
BBC4 Sun 4th Sep 19:00 30 mins
BBC1 Mon 5th Sep 00:40 25 mins
BBC4 Tue 6th Sep 00:25 30 mins
BBC2 Sat 10th Sep 11:10 10 mins

The Beeb says 'Broadcast on BBC1, repeated on BBC2, with an extended repeat on BBC4' - so surely the two BBC4 showing should have a different TmsId as they are a different programme?

Also the BBC1 and BBC2 showings are listed as 20 minutes: details here.


----------



## sjp

the new season of Hex on Sky One seems to, already, have a fractured SP. Episode 1, without an episode title, is all my new SP is picking up. OK if you're aware but somewhat damaging if folks are expecting last years SP to work properly.


----------



## cwaring

All is okay here. Three eps currently in SP and no double-entry in the "Pick Progs. to record" list. Curiously though, the second episode is titled "Hex 202" but "202" refers to the episode title as it appears there also


----------



## sjp

Last dialin 6:10 this morning so possible correction overnight (?)

Only 2 eps in my data, Hex at the top of my SP list so no conflict but deleting the SP and recreating did pick up both eps that I currently have.


----------



## =CM=

BBC2 22:00 Sundays all platforms
Prog: Dead Ringers

First shown is set to the date of this showing - so 4 Sept for the last one, 11 Sept for next Sunday's showing.

In the programme body there is a clear (R) to show repeat, the description confirms this is from earlier this year but a First Showing Only is causing these to be recorded.


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> Last dialin 6:10 this morning so possible correction overnight (?)


Possible but unlikely. My last call was only around 80 mins after yours.


----------



## mrtickle

=CM= said:


> BBC2 22:00 Sundays all platforms
> Prog: Dead Ringers
> 
> First shown is set to the date of this showing - so 4 Sept for the last one, 11 Sept for next Sunday's showing.
> 
> In the programme body there is a clear (R) to show repeat, the description confirms this is from earlier this year but a First Showing Only is causing these to be recorded.


It's highly automated - I wouldn't be surprised the different synopsis ("(R)" added) has caused Tribune's system to think "ah, this is something I haven't seen before, must be new".


----------



## stevelup

Hi

Two weeks running now, my TiVo has failed to record Holby City. 

Last week, the reason given was "no longer exists in the programme guide"

This week, it simply didn't record it at all. There is no entry at all in the recording history.

The season pass doesn't show any forthcoming episodes either. I guess I need to delete it and recreate it?

Steve


----------



## mrtickle

It probably got split into two and you set a SP on the "other" series. The only Holby City series currently on my TiVo is the one with showings on UKGold/+1, BBC1 Scotland (which is Thurs at 21:00, a repeat of the one you missed?), the other BBC1 regions next Tuesday and then the same pattern again.

IIWY I wouldn't delete it, just create another one and put them next to each other in the SP manager priority list. Series like this can often flip-flop from ID to ID each week; keeping both increases your chances of getting a recording. (My record is having 4 Season Passes for the same series running concurrently)


----------



## stevelup

Hi

Great hint about BBC Scotland - I had no idea their schedule was so different to BBC South.

I've added a second season pass now - should definitely catch them.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## xxxx

And once again I have no guide data at all for Channel5 on Sky Digital from midnight last night till midnight tonight. I also have a complete 24hrs missing on the same channel next Wednesday.

That makes 4 times in less than one month, always with Channel5. I don't understand why no one else seems to have this.


----------



## cwaring

This isn't in the schedules yet.

Title: Shelter From The Storm
Channel: Sky One 120
Date: Saturday 10th September 2005
Time: 04:00 to 05:00
Duration: 1 hour.
Descr: Alicia Keys, Paul Simon, Rod Stewart and Sheryl Crow are expected to perform in this special charity concert for victims of Hurricane Katrina.

Repeated @ 10am


----------



## Andy Leitch

Programme : Cruise With Stelios
Channel : Sky One 106
Time : Mondays @ 8pm

Not able to set SP.

_REALITY SHOW: Cruise With Stelios
Channel: Sky One 106
Date: Monday 12th September 2005
Time: 20:00 to 21:00 (starting in 1 day)
Duration: 1 hour.
Follow the crew and passengers of easyCruiseOne as they make waves on the Med.
(New Series, Part 2 of 9, Widescreen, Subtitles, 2005)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from _


----------



## dieselnutjob

"Pulling Power" the ITV1 motoring program is always getting the end chopped off. I have had to put +15 minutes on the end for my season pass.

I think the series ended last week though............


----------



## BaggieBoy

Programme : Spooks (Series 4 Episode 3)
Channel : BBC3
Time : Thursday 15th September @ 10:30PM

Guide data thinks this is a 30 minute programme (should be 60 minutes). Data thinks that the following programme (Desperate Midwives) starts at 11PM and is an hour long, it actually starts at 11:30PM and is 30 minutes long.


----------



## juphill

Channel: E4 on NTL
Programme: Without a Trace
Date/Time: 21:00 on Tuesday 20th September
Problem: FROSP not picking up the new series

I posted this problem a month ago and it still has not been fixed. I have had to manually record every episode so far. Please fix this.


----------



## woodie

Most programs on the Community Access channels 26-30 for Menlo Park and Palo Alto 
are indicated as 'Community Access', but it seems that the schedule is provided here:
http://www.communitymediacenter.net/watch/schedules/

Maybe they can provide XML. Actually, I could do the work as a Volunteer, I suppose.
Note: I'm currently working to get RSS feed of their On-Demand content:
http://www.communitymediacenter.net/watch/menlo_webcast/


----------



## OzSat

woodie said:


> Most programs on the Community Access channels 26-30 for Menlo Park and Palo Alto
> are indicated as 'Community Access', but it seems that the schedule is provided here:
> http://www.communitymediacenter.net/watch/schedules/
> 
> Maybe they can provide XML. Actually, I could do the work as a Volunteer, I suppose.
> Note: I'm currently working to get RSS feed of their On-Demand content:
> http://www.communitymediacenter.net/watch/menlo_webcast/


We can only dealwith uK TiVo issues here.


----------



## 10203

Sky
RH10
Problem: The repeat of next weekend's F1 qualifying session has got into the wrong series:

ITV1LON 24 Sep 23:30 "Motor Racing" "Grand Prix Qualifying: Brazil"

..should be in the series called "Formula One Racing".


----------



## sjp

can't remember if i've checked after this weekends downloads but next Sundays new Top Gear on BBC2 was down as a 30 minute show with a TBA 30 minutes after... best check your existing SP's to see what they've picked up.


----------



## digital_S

sjp said:


> can't remember if i've checked after this weekends downloads but next Sundays new Top Gear on BBC2 was down as a 30 minute show with a TBA 30 minutes after... best check your existing SP's to see what they've picked up.


It's not a new series, it's just a "highlights from the last series" (as it says in the discription, on mine)


----------



## 10203

Sky
RH10
BBC4
Wed 28th Sep 2005 21:30
"The Music of the Primes"
Problem: TiVo has the episode as 30 minutes. It's too early for it to be on the BBC web site, but Digiguide has it as 60 minutes.


----------



## JonO

Callsign: Sky PremPlus (437)
Postcode: SO16
Programme Name: Premiership Football Birmingham vs Liverpool
Date/Time: 24/9 12:30
Problem: Not in programme guide at all.
Last sync 09:45


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *FIVE*
Channel Number: *5*
Programme: *Mega Structures*
Date & Time of Airing: *26/09/2005 19:15*
Problem:* Broken Season Pass*


----------



## nexstar

*Postcode :* SO32
*Channel :* BBC1STH(10)
*Programme Name:* CITY HOSPITAL (SH335054)
*Time/Date :* 10am Weekdays
*Problem:* All episodes appear to be seen as the same so will not get recorded as a SP or Wishlist

Actually, all episodes appear to be the same to me as well...but my wife likes it


----------



## leejordan

Title: Elizabeth I
Channel: C4
Date: Thursday 29th September 2005
Time: 21.00
Postcode: KT8
Provider: NTL

There are two Series IDs for this prog, one for "Elizabeth I" and the other for "Elizabeth 1".

Part 1 is on Thursday 29th and is repeated on Saturday 1st Oct.
Part 2 is on Thursday 6th Oct and is repeated on Saturday 8th Oct.

Lee.


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe

Hi,

Sky Digital, London area. Unmodified tivo. 

My BBC3 & 4 are just showing "BBC3 Television" and "BBC4 Television" for every show. Anyone any idea what is going on?

cheers!


----------



## cwaring

You're going to have to be a little more specific I think, Jerome. ie for what period are you seeing this problem. If it is within the next week then you may have a problem. However, as with BBCs 1 and 2, schedules are only released two weeks in advance.

For what it's worth, I haven't noticed any problems here, though I'm in Yorkshire AND with Telewest so it's not much help I suppose


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe

no listings until the end of time, as far as tivo is concerned, just blocks of 4 hours of "BBC3 Telelvision"


----------



## OzSat

BBC3 and BBC4 listings run up to (and including) 7th October on TiVo - which is correct as the BBC have gone no further.

If you have 'BBC3 Television' or 'BBC4 Television' listing before the 8th October - then you may have a problem with your daily calls.


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe

daily call happened at midnight, no other bother. this is extremely annoying!


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe

turns out my account was in deficit, thanks to a buggered-up direct debit. weird that those channels went first! Customer Services were FANTASTIC. First time in 3 years i've needed to call them, and they were great. Such a shame I will soon have to bin Tivo for Sky + :-(((


----------



## aerialplug

leejordan said:


> Title: Elizabeth I
> Channel: C4
> Date: Thursday 29th September 2005
> Time: 21.00
> Postcode: KT8
> Provider: NTL
> 
> There are two Series IDs for this prog, one for "Elizabeth I" and the other for "Elizabeth 1".
> 
> Part 1 is on Thursday 29th and is repeated on Saturday 1st Oct.
> Part 2 is on Thursday 6th Oct and is repeated on Saturday 8th Oct.
> 
> Lee.


Looking at the metadata, I think someone has gotten really confused with this one. It's been given a 2 star rating, something normally only given to films. How can they given a rating to a drama that hasn't even aired yet? There are quite a few movies and dramas about Elizabeth - I suspect someone has mixed it up with one of these.


----------



## RichieB

Callsign: Channel 5
Programme Name: Home and Away
Date/Time: 03 Oct 18:00
Problem: Did not record using the season pass last night. No info in the recording history and no previous problems (been running for 5 months now).

Irate wife


----------



## cwaring

It recorded fine here, but then I have my SP set to FR&R not FRO. I think the problem was that the OAD was set to *Mon 20th Sep 2004*. Did you remember to record the repeat today? If not there's always the Omnibus on Saturday. The rest of this week'd eps are fine, but I would suggest you change your SP


----------



## RichieB

Hi Carl,

Thanks for the info but what is the OAD? Forgot about the repeat but er' indoors may have remembered!!! 

We may have changed the SP because we were on 2 weeks holiday and forgot to reset it... You should have seen her eyes by the end of 8 straight episodes!!!

I'll make sure that she records the Omnibus if she's forgotten the repeat.


----------



## cwaring

OAD = Original Air Date. This is part of the meta-data by which Tivo decides if it should record something or not. Also, see PM.


----------



## OzSat

Not an error as its a late change - but worth a mention: BBC ONE on 4th October

2235 "...and it's goodnight from him" a tribute to Ronnie Barker.


----------



## ericd121

ozsat said:


> Not an error as its a late change - but worth a mention: BBC ONE on 4th October
> 
> 2235 "...and it's goodnight from him" a tribute to Ronnie Barker.


Here is the full list of changes on *BBC1 tonight*, from
*http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/*.

*BBC1 schedule changes*

10:35pm Ronnie Barker - a Tribute
11:30pm Medium - was 11:05pm
12:15am Film: Dead Heat - was 11:50pm
1:50am Sign Zone: See Hear - was 1:25am
2:35am Sign Zone: Bring Your Husband to Heel - was 2:10am
3:05am Sign Zone: No Waste like Home - was 2:40am
3:35am Sign Zone: Ray Mears's Bushcraft - was 3:10am
4:35am BBC News 24 - was 4:10am

*BBC1 Scotland schedule changes*

10:35pm Ronnie Barker - a Tribute
11:30pm The Adventure Show - was 11:05pm
12:20am Medium - was 11:55pm
1:05am BBC News 24 - was 12:40
1:50am Sign Zone: See Hear - was 1:25am
2:35am Sign Zone: Bring Your Husband to Heel - was 2:10am
3:05am Sign Zone: No Waste like Home - was 2:40am
3:35am Sign Zone: Ray Mears's Bushcraft - was 3:10am
4:35am BBC News 24 - was 4:10am

*BBC1 Northern Ireland schedule changes*

10:35pm Spotlight - as scheduled
11:05pm Ronnie Barker - a Tribute
12:00am Medium - was 11:50pm
12:45am Film: Dead Heat - was 12:35am
2:20am BBC News 24
2:35am Sign Zone: Bring Your Husband to Heel - was 2:10am
3:05am Sign Zone: No Waste like Home - was 2:40am
3:35am Sign Zone: Ray Mears's Bushcraft - was 3:10am
4:35am BBC News 24 - was 4:10am

Folks on the Hill at 11:05pm will now be showing tomorrow night.


----------



## RichieB

Thanks Carl


----------



## sjp

sticking this in here as I can't be the only one wondering...

when might the more4 channel be added and the listings be downloaded?

tia


----------



## OzSat

sjp said:


> sticking this in here as I can't be the only one wondering...
> 
> when might the more4 channel be added and the listings be downloaded?
> 
> tia


It will be added to TiVo when it is added to the EPG.

Freeview and Telewest users already have them.


----------



## cwaring

I am well aware that this one is three weeks away and may yet be fixed, but thought it worth a heads-up 

*Callsign:* SKYONE
*Programme Name:* Stargate SG1
*Date/Time:* 25th October, 2005 @ 20:00
*Problem*: Won't record. Thinks it's same ep as previous week. It's actually S9E3, "Origin"

EDITED TO ADD:
As I suspected, it's been sorted already


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> when might the more4 channel be added and the listings be downloaded?





ozsat said:


> It will be added to TiVo when it is added to the EPG.


Available now!

I've just used Tivoweb to set a SP for "The West Wing" on More4 

(Sorry, just had to share )


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *MORE4*
Channel Number: *13*
Programme: *The Daily Show with Jon Stewart*
Date & Time of Airing: *Mon-Thu 8:30pm; Repeated Tues-Fri 3am-ish*
Problem:* Generic OAD*

This is a topical programme broadcasting a different edition four days a week.

It's actually being broadcast a mere 30 minutes after its U.S. airing.

At the moment, only one episode, instead of the expected eight, is being picked up by the SP.

Do I win a prize for posting the first *MORE4* error?


----------



## nathan

Postcode: HA8
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV3
Channel Number: 34
Programme: Jeeves and Wooster
Problem: Broken Season Pass - two SPs for the same series are available


----------



## nathan

Postcode: HA8
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 2
Programme: Elusive Peace
Date: 10/10/2005 9pm
Problem: Broken Season Pass - part 1 of this series of 3 is on a different SP to part 2.


----------



## lcsneil

cwaring said:


> Available now!


Not here it isn't despite a forced call about 2 hours ago. 

Neil


----------



## cwaring

That's very odd  Here's my SP for "The West Wing"  It was created just before I posted that message.


----------



## sjp

not on Sky yet, who knows why - it's being trailed as being on channel 165... i guess carl has his 'cos he's on TeNleTweLst.

this is going to cost me precious sleep. i'll have left for work before it arrives on Mon AM (unless it arrives tomorrow) and I'll have to do a forced download when I get in 14 hours later which is 10 hours before I have to get up and do it all again. by the time the download finishes I'll not be able to get my must have 8 hours sleep.

and carl, no seaon pass for The Sopranos??? get a grip man


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> not on Sky yet, who knows why - it's being trailed as being on channel 165... i guess carl has his 'cos he's on TeNleTweLst.


I had assumed that all data was downloaded to all platforms at the same time. Wrong again, it seems!

Oh, and how do you pronounce "TeNleTweLst"?


----------



## OzSat

RE: More 4 - it will be in Monday morning's update for NTL and Sky - although it is looking likely that NTL may not have it for launch.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode: W12 
Platform: Sky 
Channel Name: Living (& Living +1) 
Channel Number: 112, 113 
Programme: Will & Grace 

Generic episode listings on nearly every occurrence, causes FRO on the SP to fail. 

Neil


----------



## DX30

My TiVo has the Freeview More4 listings, but on channel 35 rather than 13.

Since 35 is used in Wales I'm guessing there is some confusion between HTV West and HTV Wales. My other channels are correct for my SN5 postcode, so it looks like a problem with More4 only. It may resolve itself anyway as I believe More4 in Wales is to move to 13 with the upcoming Freeview EPG reshuffle.


----------



## blindlemon

Same here: SN16 has More4 on 35 when it should be 13.


----------



## alphabeta

Program: From Our Own Correspondent
Channel: BBCR4FM (Sky 854)
Problem: "Original Air Date" has been wrong on several (most?) shows causing recording problems.


----------



## warrenrb

Postcode: BT4
Platform: NTL Digital
Channel Name: MORE4
Programme: The Daily Show with Jon Stewart

Can I second the previous report for the Daily Show. Having tried (and failed) previously on this thread to get the season pass for the CNN version of this show fixed, can we PLEASE have this one fixed? PLEASE?

Or does someone in Tribune really hate Jon Stewart?


----------



## mrtickle

I'd like to echo that. I've been trying to get the CNN series fixed for years and never got anywhere. It's good to see the More4 series using the same Season Pass, but please let's have it fixed!


----------



## ericd121

*Heads Up*.

As I stated above, *The Daily Show with Jon Stewart* has been given Generic OADs, and is being broadcast Mon-Thu at 8:30pm and repeated Tues-Fri 3am-ish *except there is no 3am repeat in the early hours this Thursday; i.e. the Wednesday 12th Oct 8:30pm show is not being repeated.*

This wouldn't matter so much if the Season Pass worked... 

*[Edit]* I have just checked *The Daily Show's listing on TV.com* and it looks like the show is on hiatus, with no new show until Monday 17th Oct.

So...it looks like More4 is broadcasting the repeats also being broadcast in America this week; so if you've already, ahem, downloaded them or seen them on CNN, you don't need to panic till next week.


----------



## mrtickle

A small correction - the problem is nothing to do with the OAD(s), which only affect very rare "first run only" season passes (ie with old and new series being run concurrently on the same channel eg Simpsons on Sky One).

The problem with this Season Pass is that the Episode IDs are all the same, so the 28-day rule kicks in and decides not to record more than one because they are set as Duplicates. ie Every More4 broadcast is marked as Episode EP5302080174, and every CNN broadcast is marked as Episode EP5302080149.


----------



## Bogget

Ch166 NTL More 4
ch 167 More 4+
ch 174 Horror ch

all there and working but where is my EPG for them my EPG goes from 145 to 190 nothing in between its there on my Pace but not on my TiVo why?


----------



## cwaring

Code:


[B] Episode Num        Orig.Air Date     Channel    Date       Time  Mins [/B] 
 The Siege (1/2)   Fri 18th Mar 2005 SKYONE     Wed 12th Oct   20:00 60 
 The Siege (2/2)   Wed 12th Oct 2005 SKYONE     Wed 12th Oct   21:00 60

A FROSP will not the first episode.

On a personal note, can I say that it's great to be able to post stuff like this now that I have Tivoweb


----------



## OzSat

Bogget said:


> Ch166 NTL More 4
> ch 167 More 4+
> ch 174 Horror ch
> 
> all there and working but where is my EPG for them my EPG goes from 145 to 190 nothing in between its there on my Pace but not on my TiVo why?


It sounds as if you have not set up 'Channels I Receive' - what is your postcode?


----------



## mrtickle

cwaring said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [B] Episode Num        Orig.Air Date     Channel    Date       Time  Mins [/B]
> The Siege (1/2)   Fri 18th Mar 2005 SKYONE     Wed 12th Oct   20:00 60
> The Siege (2/2)   Wed 12th Oct 2005 SKYONE     Wed 12th Oct   21:00 60
> 
> A FROSP will not the first episode.


Yes. This is correct. The Seige part 1 and 2 is the last 2 episodes of Season 1, and they were shown earlier this year.

No-one should have a FRO SP for this series; it's not one of the very rare series that needs or benefits from a FRO SP. It's asking for trouble to set a FRO SP, see endless threads going back 3 1/2 years 

In this case it's actually part 2 which has wrong guide data, because its OAD should be March and not this week, but this will only affect people who haven't read the FAQ and have set up a FRO SP.



> On a personal note, can I say that it's great to be able to post stuff like this now that I have Tivoweb


Indeed. Have you spotted the one piece of guide data in TiVoweb (with no extra modules) that the TiVo UI never displays? (Hint - it's between the episode title and the OAD).

I realise you were only posting a heads-up so here is my part of that heads-up - please read the FAQ folks and DON'T use FRO SPs except in very very rare cases.


----------



## cwaring

mrtickle said:


> In this case it's actually part 2 which has wrong guide data, because its OAD should be March and not this week.


Indeed.



> I realise you were only posting a heads-up so here is my part of that heads-up - please read the FAQ folks and DON'T use FRO SPs except in very very rare cases.


So can I use one for SG1 then? (repeats on a weekend!) See, they are useful 

(Sorry, just got up. Sarcasm is high)


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *MORE4*
Channel Number: *13*
Programme: *The Daily Show with Jon Stewart*
Date & Time of Airing: *Mon-Thu 8:30pm; Repeated Tues-Fri 3am-ish*
Problem: *Generic Episode IDs*

This has been partially fixed - hurray! :up:

However, one episode still has a Generic Episode ID


Code:


  Orig.Air Date     Channel        Date         Time
Sun 23rd Jan 2005    MORE4	Mon 17th Oct	20:30
Sun 23rd Jan 2005    MORE4	Tue 18th Oct	02:30

and so will not be recorded.


----------



## sanderton

Rugby Union
Episode Title Tri-Nations: Great Britain v New Zealand 
Episode Description The Tri-Nations match between Great Britain and New Zealand at Loftus Road. Great Britain play their first game in this year's tournament against a side they beat twice in 2004. 
Episode Number 
Duration 2:00 
Original Air Date Sat 29th Oct 2005 
Genres Rugby, Sports Event 
Type Series 
Channel 404 SKYSPX 
Showing Date Sat 29th Oct 23:00 


This is not rugby union, it's rugby league. Understandable error as there's a union competition called the tri-nations too.


----------



## sanderton

W.I.T.C.H.
Channel 609 JETIXUK 
Showing Date Sat 22nd Oct 09:00 and many others

No episode data for this, so all record. Please save my hard disk from being filled with dozen copies of my daughters favourite.


----------



## andy80085

Postcode: G4
Platform: NTL
Channel Name: Scottish
Channel Number: 103
Programme: Scotsport SPL
Date: 17/10/2005
Problem: Episode did not record as "previously recorded within 28 days", however this was the first and only showing of this episode.


----------



## cwaring

*Bleak House*
This high-profile new series seems to have a broken SP already 



Code:


Episode          Num Orig.Air Date Channel Date           Time     Mins 
UNKNOWN (1/15)   Thu 27th Oct 2005 BBC1NTH Thu 27th Oct   20:00    60 
UNKNOWN (2/15)   Fri 28th Oct 2005 BBC1NTH Fri 28th Oct   20:30    30

Edit: Reported this yesterday and was fixed today. I assume the two events _weren't_ related


----------



## digital_S

Nothing major here, just a typo, maybe? 

Postcode: CT2
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: ITV1MER
Channel Number: 66
Programme: Nancy McPhee: Warts and All
Date & Time of Airing: Sun 23/10 4:30pm
Problem: The actual program title says 'Nancy McPhee' instead of 'Nanny McPhee'
Although, there's the same program with the correct title, on ITV2 - Sat 22/10 @ 4:15pm
(It says 'Nancy..." again, in the description, aswell)

BTW, I noticed this because I have a WL for "making of * "/"behind the scenes"


----------



## browellm

Platform: Freeview, NG13
Channel: BBC2
Prog: Later with Jools Holland
Date: 21/10 and weekly

Problem: An existing SP is not picking up the new series. Also the OAD for the first episode was wrong.


----------



## browellm

Platform: Freeview, NG13
Channel: 5
Prog: Fifth Gear
Date: Tuesday repeat, 11:55pm

This is a repeat of the 8pm Monday show. Please alter show id's to reflect this.


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: CNNEU
Programme Name: The Daily Show: Global Edition
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): see below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates
Previously reported: 23 Sep 2002, 14 Oct 2002, 04 Nov 2002, 24 Feb 2004, 05 Dec 2004 still not fixed

Seeing as how the More4 Daily Show error was fixed within days of it being reported, I thought I'd try this one more time! What the hell, might as well!



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId	
  1 CNNEU   	Sat 22nd Oct	00:30	EP5302080149
  2 CNNEU   	Sun 23rd Oct	22:30	EP5302080149

  3 CNNEU   	Sat 29th Oct	00:30	EP5302080149
  4 CNNEU   	Sun 30th Oct	12:30	EP5302080149
  5 CNNEU   	Sun 30th Oct	23:30	EP5302080149

  6 CNNEU   	Sat  5th Nov	01:30	EP5302080149
  7 CNNEU   	Sat  5th Nov	21:30	EP5302080149
  8 CNNEU   	Sun  6th Nov	12:30	EP5302080149
  9 CNNEU   	Sun  6th Nov	23:30	EP5302080149

1/2 is the first episode
3/4/5 is a different episode.
6/7/8/9 is a different episode.

Every CNN broadcast is wrongly set to the same Episode EP5302080149.

The 28-day rule and bad data means you only get this programme once every 28 days, instead of once a week.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (all regions)
Programme Name: Points of View
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sundays 17:15
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

The guide data has Episode EP4075970001 every week.

The 28-day rule and bad data means you only get this programme once every 28 days, instead of once a week.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBCR4
Programme Name: Money Box Live
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Mondays 15:00
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

The guide data has Episode EP5129675000 every week. (Unusual to have Episodic data for a radio series, and normally welcome, if all the episodes were set correctly.)

The 28-day rule and bad data means you only get this programme once every 28 days, instead of once a week.

========================

Channel Callsign: Five
Programme Name: The Wright Stuff
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Weekdays 09:25
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates

The guide data has all the episodes set the same for the 2nd week of data. Sometimes this is fixed in the nick of time, other times it is not and I've missed recordings.

This time:
The guide data has Episode EP3968630451 for all of next week's programmes (Mon 31st Oct-Fri 4th Nov).

The 28-day rule and bad data means you only get this programme on Monday, instead of every weekday.

========================

Channel Callsign: BBC2 (all regions)
Programme Name: Newsnight
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Weekdays 22:30 (in schedule, in reality deliberately 22:33 by BBC)
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates
Previously reported: 21 Jul 2005 still not fixed

A dog's breakfast of duplicates, this one:



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId
  1 BBC2    	Mon 24th Oct	22:30	EP5790535011
  2 BBC2    	Tue 25th Oct	22:30	EP5790535011
  3 BBC2    	Wed 26th Oct	22:30	EP5790535005
  4 BBC2    	Thu 27th Oct	22:30	EP5790535005
  5 BBC2    	Fri 28th Oct	22:30	EP5790535005

  6 BBC2    	Mon 31st Oct	23:30	EP5790535007
  7 BBC2    	Tue  1st Nov	23:30	EP5790535007
  8 BBC2    	Wed  2nd Nov	23:30	EP5790535005
  9 BBC2    	Thu  3rd Nov	23:30	EP5790535005
 10 BBC2    	Fri  4th Nov	23:30	EP5790535007

They should all be different. Newsnight is never repeated; it's a news programme with agenda set by the day's events, and so doesn't even need to be Episodic!

The 28-day rule and bad data means you only get this programme a random smattering of times every 28 days, instead of every weekday.


----------



## JeFurry

Channel Callsign: SkyOne
Programme Name: Nip/Tuck
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Sunday 23rd Oct 2005, 22:00
Problem type: Wrong series ID

This episode (season 3 episode 2), *and all repeats of it,* are not included in the existing Season Pass set up on the first episode of this series. Future episodes appear OK.


----------



## sjp

Channel Callsign: More4
Programme Name: West Wing
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): Friday 28th / Saturday 29th
Problem type: This Fridays West Wing overnight repeat in the wee small hours of Saturday morning is set to record as it is in the listaing as, what seems to be, the wrong episode.

The first showing Friday episode is correctly entitled Liftoff but the overnight episode seems to be completely spurious.


----------



## mrtickle

My listings for BBC4 run out at the end of this week. I expect they are due real soon now, but a heads-up in case...

Anyone with a SP for "Property Ladder" on C4 watch out - next week's episode (1st Nov) is in the "Property Ladder Revisited" SP. This is not an error but will catch you out if you don't have SPs for both.


----------



## steveroe

In a similar vein to mrtickle's "Property Ladder" (above), this week's "Grand Designs" (C4) is in the "Grand Designs Revisted" series.

My BBC4 listings also run out 6.00 a.m. on Saturday


----------



## kitschcamp

steveroe said:


> My BBC4 listings also run out 6.00 a.m. on Saturday


Same here, Sky, DE74


----------



## browellm

Channel: FIVE
Platform: Freeview, NG13
Dates: Today, Tomorrow and forseeable future:

Problem: Can someone have a look at the CH5 schedules for the morning kids "milkshake" progs. They are completely out of whack.
E.g. Fifi and the Flowertots is down as 7:45am on TIVO, it's not on until 8am, this is having a knock-on effect with the other programmes e.g. Noddy, Hi-5 etc.
Check Radio Times website for correct times.


----------



## OzSat

mrtickle said:


> My listings for BBC4 run out at the end of this week. I expect they are due real soon now, but a heads-up in case...


I am told these were late from the BBC and are in Wednesday morning's download.


----------



## cbpm

Call Sign: E4+1
Programme Name: All
Date/Time: 18 October 2005
Problem:
Freeview.
Since the line up change E4+1 which is on Channel 39, where Tivo think is still on Channel 32. 
Not all the channels have been upgraded and the Digital Box has been updated with the correct channel line up.


----------



## mjk

Callsign: BBC2SCD
Programme Name: Rome
Date/Time: November 2nd, 2100
Problem: EPG thinks it starts at 2200


----------



## OzSat

cbpm said:


> Call Sign: E4+1
> Programme Name: All
> Date/Time: 18 October 2005
> Problem:
> Freeview.
> Since the line up change E4+1 which is on Channel 39, where Tivo think is still on Channel 32.
> Not all the channels have been upgraded and the Digital Box has been updated with the correct channel line up.


On Freeview. E4+1 is on channel 32 - it you have it anywhere else then your set-top-box is wrong!


----------



## OzSat

mjk said:


> Callsign: BBC2SCD
> Programme Name: Rome
> Date/Time: November 2nd, 2100
> Problem: EPG thinks it starts at 2200


9pm is correct time!

Don't forget that from Sunday morning, the Sky EPG displays all times as being 1 hour later than British time until the clocks change on Sunday morning.


----------



## mjk

OK, ignore my previous post. It is just an artefact of the impending time change as we come off Summer Time. Clearly it has some scope for confusion of both software and hapless users!!


----------



## Jon DRAPER

No guide data for either True Movies or Matinee Movies (Digital Satellite). The sky epg gives full listings but Tivo shows nothing.


----------



## OzSat

browellm said:


> Channel: FIVE
> Platform: Freeview, NG13
> Dates: Today, Tomorrow and forseeable future:
> 
> Problem: Can someone have a look at the CH5 schedules for the morning kids "milkshake" progs. They are completely out of whack.
> E.g. Fifi and the Flowertots is down as 7:45am on TIVO, it's not on until 8am, this is having a knock-on effect with the other programmes e.g. Noddy, Hi-5 etc.
> Check Radio Times website for correct times.


I've looked at this and on my TiVo 'Fifi and the Flowetots is down for 8am - and matches the Five listings.


----------



## andy80085

andy80085 said:


> Postcode: G4
> Platform: NTL
> Channel Name: Scottish
> Channel Number: 103
> Programme: Scotsport SPL
> Date: 17/10/2005
> Problem: Episode did not record as "previously recorded within 28 days", however this was the first and only showing of this episode.


Same probelm this week and next week.


----------



## mrtickle

ozsat said:


> I am told these were late from the BBC and are in Wednesday morning's download.


Got it now, thanks.


----------



## erthis

According to the sky magazine, Threshold is starting at 21:00 on 9th November, tivo lists something else in that slot

Channel - 106 - Sky one
Postcode NE24


----------



## OzSat

erthis said:


> According to the sky magazine, Threshold is starting at 21:00 on 9th November, tivo lists something else in that slot
> 
> Channel - 106 - Sky one
> Postcode NE24


Sky listings say "Sgt Bilko" film


----------



## 10203

Sky
RH10
BBC4
Mind Games
Thu 3rd Nov 21:30 etc

All episodes have the same details and are being picked up by a FRO SP, but as the OAD says they were first shown in 2001.


----------



## mrtickle

erthis said:


> According to the sky magazine, Threshold is starting at 21:00 on 9th November, tivo lists something else in that slot
> 
> Channel - 106 - Sky one
> Postcode NE24


The Sky magazine is old fashioned paper media and is printed about 6 weeks in advance so shouldn't be relied upon for listings accuracy. There are often many changes between the magazine's schedule and the final broadcast, even if they are planned to be "pick of the day" programmes way in advance!

I bet that on the day the 9th November EPG listings are visible on the Sky EPG (2nd Nov?) the EPG will match TiVo for that timeslot.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Sky
DG1
Sky News 501
Saturday Live With Martin Stanford

This seems to be the old Technofile programme......but it's not listed. TiVo just has the generic news listing of News On The Hour.....a 7 hour programme!!!!!

EDIT::*Searching by Title*, the programme is listed but pressing the *Live TV Guide* doesn't list it.....it's just the standard *News on the Hour* programme.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *Radio 4*
Channel Number: *704*
Programme: *Excess Baggage*
Date & Time of Airing: *Saturday 10am*
Problem: *Incorrect OADs*
Not being recorded because of the 28 Day Rule, despite there being a new episode each week.
*---------------------------*
Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *Radio 4*
Channel Number: *704*
Programme: *Loose Ends*
Date & Time of Airing: *Saturday 6:15pm*
Problem: *Incorrect OADs*
Not being recorded because of the 28 Day Rule, despite there being a new episode each week.


----------



## steveroe

Postcode: HU1
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: BBC2 England
Channel Number: 102
Programme: Rough Science
Date and Time of Airing: Wednesday 3/11 19:30
Problem: Existing season pass did not pickup new series, I have now setup a new season pass in addition.


----------



## pmk

Not that this post will make any difference but Countdown is still not working. 

I am not going to write the details as the last 100 times over the past 12 months+ I have posted about it nothing has been done.

The only difference from previous reports is that it also appears a repeat is also on More4 now.

What the hell I might as well repeat myself...

C4 Countdown 15:30 (it is a different showing each weekday)
More4 Countdown ~13:30 (guessing this is a repeat of yesterdays show on C4 at 15:30)
C4 Countdown ~05:30 (if the same pattern as its always been this is a repeat of the show on C4, 36 hours previously)

Currently the shows are being caught by the 28 day rule. If the previous pattern follows the shows look okay up to the main weekend update where all the shows for the following week are broke and only the Monday show works.


----------



## andybev

My channel listings for BBC1 West Midlands cease early morning on Sat Nov 5th. I use it for local listings (have pegged it to 101 actually) so I'm a bit miffed. ALL the other BBC1 regions are fine!! I've resorted to using 101 BBC1 (listed as British Broadcasting Corp). 

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## OzSat

andybev said:


> My channel listings for BBC1 West Midlands cease early morning on Sat Nov 5th. I use it for local listings (have pegged it to 101 actually) so I'm a bit miffed. ALL the other BBC1 regions are fine!! I've resorted to using 101 BBC1 (listed as British Broadcasting Corp).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


I checked all the regions and only WM is missing - I have reported the problem.


----------



## dvdfever

Tonight's Watchdog on Sky channel 944 (BBC1 London) - for some reason I set it to this as a while back I used to record Eastenders afterwards and didn't want it to change channels from 101 to 101 and then chuck a mental, not finding the channel (stupid aspect of TiVo, that)

Anyway, it's the 28 days thing that catches it out, which is wrong. The only time they repeat it is overnight with the woman throwing her arms about in a bid to be politically correct.

Postcode: SK1
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: BBC1 London
Channel Number: 944
Programme: Watchdog
Date and Time of Airing: Tuesday 1/11 19:00


----------



## bradleyem

Post Code: E7
Platform: Sky
Channel : BBC4
Programme: The Avengers
Time: first ep 10th November, at 19:00

Bad guide data ahoy here. First, although the (generic) episode data is ok, the actors list suggest that this is the animated series from 99/00 about a group of American superheroes, not the spy series we all love. BBC trailers suggest it's the original 60s one!

Secondly, my Tivo wants to record both the showings (10/11 at 19:00 and 11/11 at 23:30). These are down as separate episodes, but looking at the times I'd say the second one was a repeat.


----------



## OzSat

bradleyem said:


> Post Code: E7
> Platform: Sky
> Channel : BBC4
> Programme: The Avengers
> Time: first ep 10th November, at 19:00
> 
> Bad guide data ahoy here. First, although the (generic) episode data is ok, the actors list suggest that this is the animated series from 99/00 about a group of American superheroes, not the spy series we all love. BBC trailers suggest it's the original 60s one!
> 
> Secondly, my Tivo wants to record both the showings (10/11 at 19:00 and 11/11 at 23:30). These are down as separate episodes, but looking at the times I'd say the second one was a repeat.


The cast has been reported and should be seen correctly in a couple of days.

Both screenings will be recorded at present until the BBC confirm episode details - as the current id is generic and TiVo can not tell the difference.


----------



## lcsneil

Postcode : W12
Platform Sky
Channel SKY TWO	
Programme *Nip/Tuck *
Date & Time Fri 4th @ 22:00	
Series 3 Ep 1 (the current series) starts again and according to sky.com & Digiguide the opening episode is 90 mins. Tivo has 60 mins. Which means you will miss the last 30 mins if that is true!

Neil


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *BBC2*
Channel Number: *2*
Programme: *Backlash*
Date & Time of Airing: *Saturdays 6:45pm-ish*
Problem: *Broken Season Pass*
Episodes not being picked up each week.


----------



## scoopuk

Postcode: S2
Platform: *Telewest Digital*
Channel Name: *Living TV*
Channel Number: *110*
Programme: *Increase Your House Price by Ten Grand*
Date & Time of Airing: *Thurs Nov 10 8.00pm*
Problem: Tivo listings show incorrect programme Charmed

Also a problem with Living TV+1 on channel 111

Living tv's website, Radio Times and digiguide show:

20:00 Increase Your House Price by Ten Grand

Property makeover show in which expert Andy Kane and his team of contractors must add ten thousand pounds to the value of a house with only one thousand pounds of the homeowner's money to transform it. The team work in a house in Surrey inhabited by a professional Posh Spice look-a-like.


----------



## cwaring

Postcode: *WF1*
Platform: *Telewest Digital*
Channel Name: *BBC1NTH*
Channel Number: *101*
Programme: *Casualty*
Date & Time of Airing: *Saturday November 12th, 08:25pm*
Problem: Orphaned episode. Assuming I'm reading this correctly, this ep has a TmsId of SH891048 instead of SH225322 which every other ep has, includng those other channels (UKTV Gold and UKTV Drama) and thus will not be recorded by a current SP.

Postcode: *WF1*
Platform: *Telewest Digital*
Channel Name: *BBC1NTH*
Channel Number: *101*
Programme: *Bleak House*
Date & Time of Airing: *Thurs/Fri 30 min & Sunday 1 hour*
Problem: The Sunday 1 hour slot is a repeat of the Thurs/Fri half-hour eps. However, the current SP is picking up _every_ episode. While not a real problem it is, technically, an error 

Edit: Fixed!


----------



## =CM=

BBC2 Fridays 19:00
Yup, that old bugbear the Money Programme issue. Last week's entry was on XBox but no hint of it being a Money Prog in the Tivo listings, however newspaper listings had it as Money Programme (Guardian, Metro). Previous week's entry has the words "Money" and "Programme" so a wishlist worked. Next Friday's (on premium phone scams) is back to normal, no mention of MP. 

This should really come with a season pass option. I suspect the Beeb is trying to live down any fuddy duddy MP mentions but Tribune should really have better data.


----------



## lcsneil

cwaring said:


> Postcode: *WF1*
> Platform: *Telewest Digital*
> Channel Name: *BBC1NTH*
> Channel Number: *101*
> Programme: *Casualty*
> Date & Time of Airing: *Saturday November 12th, 08:25pm*
> Problem: Orphaned episode. Assuming I'm reading this correctly, this ep has a TmsId of SH891048 instead of SH225322 which every other ep has, includng those other channels (UKTV Gold and UKTV Drama) and thus will not be recorded by a current SP.
> 
> Yep, same problem on Sky
> 
> Channel Name: *BBC1LDN*
> Channel Number: *101*
> Programme: *Casualty*
> Date & Time of Airing: *Saturday November 12th, 08:25pm*
> 
> Usual season pass has TmsID of SH225322 and Sat's episode is SH891048
> 
> Neil


----------



## digital_S

Postcode: *CT2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *BBC2SE*
Channel Number: *56 / 2*
Programme: *A1 Grand Prix Racing*
Date & Time of Airing: *Sun 13 Nov - 4:00pm*
Problem: *Incorrect Program Title*

The Sub-Title is correct though... "Grand Prix Masters" but as that should be the program title, then a sub-title of "South Africa" maybe!?


----------



## steveroe

digital_S said:


> Postcode: *CT2*
> Platform: *Freeview*
> Channel Name: *BBC2SE*
> Channel Number: *56 / 2*
> Programme: *A1 Grand Prix Racing*
> Date & Time of Airing: *Sun 13 Nov - 4:00pm*
> Problem: *Incorrect Program Title*
> 
> The Sub-Title is correct though... "Grand Prix Masters" but as that should be the program title, then a sub-title of "South Africa" maybe!?


The time is also wrong, BBC website shows this starting at 15:00 not 16:00



BBC Website said:


> Motorsport: Sunday Grandstand
> Sun 13 Nov, 3:00 pm - 5:20 pm 140mins
> 
> Inaugural race of the new Grand Prix Masters from the Kyalami Circuit in South Africa. Former Formula One world champions Nigel Mansell, Emerson Fittipaldi and Alain Prost are among the racers.
> 
> Subtitles Stereo Widescreen
> 
> Website: http://www.bbc.co.uk/grandstand/




Note: The saturday qualifying is live on Motors TV and the race is live on Sunday (Tivo description is wrong). The BBC showing is "as live".


----------



## digital_S

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/grandstand/4404024.stm

According to that, the time is 4pm! But yes... according to the BBC TV Schedules, it's 3pm!

Digiguide says 4pm to 5:20pm http://www.mydigiguide.com/dgx/wbl.dll?h=1&a=2&dt=4376d660

So which is it?


----------



## OzSat

I've spoken to BBC Sport scheduling who are looking into why there are two sets of listings. They say that 4pm is correct - but are double-checking.


----------



## andy80085

Originally Posted by andy80085
Postcode: G4
Platform: NTL
Channel Name: Scottish
Channel Number: 103
Programme: Scotsport SPL
Date: 17/10/2005
Problem: Episode did not record as "previously recorded within 28 days", however this was the first and only showing of this episode.



andy80085 said:


> Same problem last week, this week and next week.


I assume i'm going to have to start a wishlist if i want to record this.


----------



## sanderton

Won't help; 28 day rule applies to wishlists too.


----------



## aerialplug

National Geographic have for a while now been trailing a programme that was shown tonight about the original War of the Worlds radio broadcast and how it affected American listners, but TiVo always listed it as a repeat showing of "Seconds From Disaster", about the plane that crashed onto the M5, first shown a month or so ago.

I booked a manual recording tonight just to see what would appear - sure enough, National Geographic's trailers were right and TiVo was wrong.

This is increasingly starting to happen on these channels - Discovery, National Geographic and their subsidiary channels, where brand new keynote programmes are appearing on TiVo listed as repeats of old programmes, rather than what's actually being broadcast.

Are Tribiune not being informed of these changes any more? Is it a matter of the channels not bothering informing them or is it a matter of Tribune not bothering passing them onto TiVo?

I'd be interested to know more...


----------



## JanB

postcode NE21
channel BBC2 NE

There is no programme guide data for this week ending 18th November, returns at midnight on Saturday 19th.

Reported to Tivo helpdesk on Saturday morning who were to inform Tribune but not yet fixed.

JB


----------



## andy80085

sanderton said:


> Won't help; 28 day rule applies to wishlists too.


So scheduled manual recording is the only way?


----------



## mrtickle

andy80085 said:


> So scheduled manual recording is the only way?


It's 1 of 2 ways. The guide data being corrected is the other way...


----------



## cwaring

"..and this weeks 'statement of the blatently obvious' award goes to.... 
(Sorry! Only joking )


----------



## tartan_haggis

Postcode: *PE16*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *ITV Three*
Channel Number: *10*
Programme: *Framed*
Date & Time of Airing: *Saturdays 2315 and Sundays 0015*
Problem: *Should be a Season Pass but all episodes showing as individual films*

I originally thought this was a film at 2315 on Saturday as it showed up on guide listings with a 3 star rating etc. but then noticed that there was another one immediately afterwards at 0015 on Sunday. I recorded both programmes, thinking that it might be a single film split for some reason - like the CSI double bill the other night on Channel 5.

If you now do a search by title on "Framed", two programmes appear - one at 2315 next Saturday and the other at 0015 next Sunday. If you look at "upcoming episodes" for each of them, there is only one occurrence. But this is obviously a series, and therefore all these episodes should be linked and bookable with a season pass.


----------



## tartan_haggis

Postcode: *PE16*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *ITV2*
Channel Number: *6*
Programme: *The Xtra Factor*
Date & Time of Airing: *Various*
Problem: *Episode Titling means 28 day rule is applied even though episodes are unique*

Might have been raised elsewhere, but Xtra Factor has a number of editions, including Xtra Factor 24/7 and Xtra Factor Xcess All Areas which are weekly episodes but since Tribune has titled them as Programme "Xtra Factor" and Episode Title "24/7" or "Xcess All Areas" then the 28 day rule is applied and new episodes are not recorded unless forced manually.


----------



## cwaring

So, I'm sat in front of my TV waiting for the end of "Medusa's Child" on Sci-Fi and the supposed end-time of 23:35 is fast approaching. "Hmmm... shoulda finished by now. I think I'll go check DG". So I do that, and find that there's another FIFTEEEN MINTES of the show to go!!! Luckily, there's just time to change the end-padding to a hard 15 mins.

Tomorrow night's Part Two looks okay.

I know it's too late for anyone to do anything about but just wanted to vent, and hope that someone might see this and record the later showing (which also looks okay for timing) if they want to catch the end


----------



## =CM=

What the Papers Say, Sat (never the same time!), BBC2.

The presenter changes every week, Tivo almost never gets that right. Minor quibble; major one: last Sat's prog didn't record as a similar was caught by the 28-day rule. Shome mishtake since this nice prog is never repeated.


----------



## lcsneil

Location London W12
Channel BBC3
Platform Sky
Date Fri 25th Nov

Time 10:30pm onwards

Listings incorrect

*Tivo*

20:00	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
21:00	Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?	
22:00	EastEnders
22:30	Little Britain	(2/6)
23:00	The Comic Side of 7 Days
23:30	Man Stroke Woman	
00:00	Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
01:00	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
01:30	Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?
02:25	The Comic Side of 7 Days	
02:55	Spendaholics	
03:55	SIGN OFF

*Digiguide*
20:00	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
21:00	Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?	
22:00	EastEnders
22:30	Man Stroke Woman	
23:00	The Comic Side of 7 Days
23:30	Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps	
00:00	Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
00:30	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
01:00	Man Stroke Woman
01:30	The Comic Side of 7 Days	
02:00 Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?
02:55	Spendaholics	
03:55	SIGN OFF

*bbc.co.uk*
20:00	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
21:00	Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?	
22:00	EastEnders
22:30	Man Stroke Woman	
23:00	The Comic Side of 7 Days
23:30	Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps	
00:00	Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
00:30	The House of Tiny Tearaways with Tanya Byron
01:00	Man Stroke Woman
01:30	The Comic Side of 7 Days	
02:00 Would You Buy a House with a Stranger?
02:55	Spendaholics	
03:55	SIGN OFF

Neil


----------



## Zaichik

A season pass for Watchdog (ch 22 BBC1WM) lists all the episodes but never records any of them. There is no explanation for the failure to record in Recording History.


----------



## mrtickle

Zaichik said:


> A season pass for Watchdog (ch 22 BBC1WM) lists all the episodes but never records any of them. There is no explanation for the failure to record in Recording History.


I get the 28-day rule reason in my own recording history.

It's the same error as on loads of other series - every episode is set to the same TmsID, so you only get a programme once a month (because of the 28-day rule to filter duplicates) if you're lucky. I too missed What the Papers Say last Saturday, and I didn't realise I had until I read about it here  . This error is like a virus spreading through Tribune's database, ruining more and more Season Passes as time goes on. It's been reported many times, yet hardly a week goes by without another Season Pass being infected. Even with my armoury of TiVoweb and checking tools, I still miss recordings! 

This is/was affecting:
What the Papers Say
The Film Programme
Points of View
I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue
Money Box Live
Genius
The Wright Stuff
Airline

...plus more that I haven't spotted. Please be vigilant!


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview 12
UKTV History
Churchill's Bodyguard
Episode 1/13 shown 9.00 p.m. Monday 21 November

My disk seems to be filling up with multiple recordings of the first 2 episodes. Unless the episodes are labelled to allow the 28-day rule to work there's going to be something of a problem shortly.


----------



## Andy Leitch

DG1
Sky Digital
Sky News 501
Saturday Live with Martin Standford
26/11 10am

I set a manual repeating SP lasting 1 hour from 11am-12noon.
Checked TDL this morning, TiVo had cut this SP to 45 minutes starting from 11:15am.
I cancelled SP, re-set the manual repeating SP to 1 hour again, starting at 11am.
Checked TDL it said 11am start.
I've just played the recording and TiVo has again cut it short to 45 minutes and started recording at 11:15am. 
Why is TiVo not carrying out the SP correctly??
Bad TiVo, bad bad TiVo.


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview 708
BBC7
Code Of The Woosters

Title is given throughout as _Code Of The Woo*d*sters_


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview 9
BBC4
Night Of Numbers

Tue Dec 9, 9.05 pm

This episode doesn't seem to be linked to the rest of season, so doesn't get included in a season pass.


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *ITV1*
Channel Number: *3*
Programme: *Premiership Football*
Date & Time of Airing: *Tuesday 6th December, 2005 7:30pm*
Problem: *Incorrect Programme Title*

The match between 
*Premiership Football* club *Chelsea *and 
*Premiership Football* club *Liverpool* has been given the programme title 
*Premiership Football*.

The correct title is, obviously, *Champions League Live*.


----------



## DaveLane

Callsign: DaveLane
Programme Name: Today on Radio4
Date/Time: 05/12/2005 06:00
Problem: 

Can't record every day because the Season Pass info is such that my Tivo thinks the program's already been recorded "in the last 28 days". I am only getting 1 or 2 recordings per week because of this.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19
Platform: Ntl 
Channel Name: Five
Programme: The Gadget Show
Date & Time of Airing: Mon 7pm or 7-15pm, repeated Wed @ 11pm 
Problem: Generic data in the repeats guide data so Tivo records the repeat as well as the 1st showing thinking they are different shows.

This is a long running issue, just to say I've reported it in, it's just started to get on my nerves


----------



## mrtickle

=CM= said:


> What the Papers Say, Sat (never the same time!), BBC2.
> 
> The presenter changes every week, Tivo almost never gets that right. Minor quibble; major one: last Sat's prog didn't record as a similar was caught by the 28-day rule. Shome mishtake since this nice prog is never repeated.


Heads up: a few weeks have gone by so it's time to manually add entries to the To Do list again, because most have still not been fixed.

What the Papers Say (due to fail with a false duplicate this Saturday)
The Film Programme (ditto)
I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue (seems to be spared at the moment)
Money Box Live (due to fail for the next two weeks)
The Wright Stuff (all next week's programmes are duplicates, again)

Also an error for the Sky At Night:


Code:


No. Channel     Date            Time    TmsId           IsEp    Oiginal Air Date        1stRun  Episode title
  1 BBC4        Tue  6th Dec    20:35   EP3247925020    True    Sun  4th Dec 2005       Yes     "Celestial Zoo"
[b]  2 BBC4        Wed  7th Dec    01:40   EP3247925020    True    Sun  4th Dec 2005       Yes     "Celestial Zoo"[/b]
  3 BBC2        Sat 10th Dec    13:00   EP3247925020    True    Sun  4th Dec 2005       Yes     "Celestial Zoo"

Entry 2 is in TiVo's guide data as being 90 minutes long instead of 30 minutes, and the following programme "Je T'aime Europe" 02:10-03:00 is missing completely.


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview
BBC4 (9)
Sun 18/12 10.40, Mon 19/12 10:30, Tue 20/12 10:30
The Green Man

From what I remember of when this was first shown in 1991, I think this is a three-part mini-series. 

TiVo has none of the episodes linked together as a season. The title appears twice in the alphabetic listigs, the first occurence having just the Sun 18/12 episode, and the second occurrence having the other two (but not even those show as a "season").


----------



## ndunlavey

ndunlavey said:


> SE3
> Freeview
> BBC4 (9)
> Sun 18/12 10.40, Mon 19/12 10:30, Tue 20/12 10:30
> The Green Man


Nearly there - only one title in the EPG now, to which all episodes are linked, but still no season pass option.


----------



## Andy Leitch

DG2
Sky
BBC3 115
Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps
Tue 20/12 *10:30pm*

Censorship

The Proper episode title is * ****, Shags And Kebabs* but TiVo has censored it to *****, S... And Kebabs*.

Two Pints Of Lager And A Packet Of Crisps
Tue 20/12 *11:00pm*

Censorship

The Proper episode title is *Spunk* but Tivo has censored it to *S....*

These programmes are shown after the 9pm watershed and therefore are for an adult audience and should not be censored.

The censorship seems to be from the UK side rather than US.

*****, Shags* and *Spunk* have different meanings in the US to the UK usage.

The irony is Tribune has listed these programmes in the past uncensored....why the change??

The proper listings from a proper listings provider....

_SITCOM: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Channel: BBC 3 115
Date: Tuesday 20th December 2005
Time: 22:30 to 23:00 (starting this evening)
Duration: 30 minutes.
****, Shags and Kebabs. Series 1, episode 1.

SITCOM: Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Channel: BBC 3 115
Date: Tuesday 20th December 2005
Time: 23:00 to 23:30 (starting this evening)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Spunk. Series 1, episode 2.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide_


----------



## cwaring

If you have a FROSP for "CSI: Miami" on five, it won't have scheduled tonight's episode as the OAD is wrong. Only just noticed this yesterday.

Yes, I know I don't really _need_ a "FRO" SP for this, but it saves it picking up repeats whenever they're shown without me touching the SP


----------



## tivodavo

EXTRAs BBC 2 1120pm

Tivo data has this starting on Sunday 18th Dec and it actually started on 19th. All episodes are now one out and I will miss the last one as it is not listed.

useless.


----------



## KevinHopkins

tivodavo said:


> EXTRAs BBC 2 1120pm
> 
> Tivo data has this starting on Sunday 18th Dec and it actually started on 19th. All episodes are now one out and I will miss the last one as it is not listed.
> 
> useless.


Tivo was correct, though due to the late running snooker on Sunday evening (18th) Extras was about an hour late. Extras is running from Sunday to Friday (6 episodes) according to the BBC web site though the BBC have changed round the order they are being shown - Ross Kemp was on Sunday and Ben Stiller was on Monday. Ben Stiller's was first in the original UK run though I believe the US ordering was different - maybe this way round?

Kevin.


----------



## britcub

Channel: Paramount Comedy 1
Programme: Just for Laughs
Daily, multiple times!

This programme is incorrectly listed by TiVo as *Just For Laughs, Just For Paramount*, which is a stand up comedy show.

*Just For Laughs* is a completely different show (hidden camera).


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview
BBC7 (708)
Don Quixote

Sun 1/1. 1.00 pm, 10.00 pm
Mon 2/1, 5.00 am
Sun 8/1, 1.00 pm, 10.00 pm
Mon 9/1, 5.00 am
and possible others following

Problem: No season pass option

My guess is that is a series, but I don't know how many episodes.


----------



## cwaring

My pre-existing SP for "BATTLESTAR GALACTICA" is not picking up the new season which, for some inexplicable reason, has been given a completely new TmsId!

Tuesdays at 9pm from Jan 10th

Old: SH697658
New: SH618571


----------



## warrenrb

BT4
NTL Digital
BBC2 Northern Ireland (102)

I tried to record Match of the Day on BBC2 NI, 29/12 at 9:30am, but the programme didn't show up. Luckily, I can get a 'generic' BBC2 on channel 951, so I turned that on, and got the show I wanted.

Turns out BBC2 NI has BBC24 listings now, and until 2:30pm tomorrow (thurs). More of a heads up to anyone than something that can get fixed, but might be useful for Tivo/Tribune to investigate how this happened and prevent in future.

Cheers,
Warren.


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview
BBC2LDN (33)
Balderdash and Pifle [sic]
Mon 2/1 9.00pm

Problem: Title should be "Balderdash and Pif*f*le"


----------



## AENG

ndunlavey said:


> SE3
> Freeview
> BBC2LDN (33)
> Balderdash and Pifle [sic]
> Mon 2/1 9.00pm
> 
> Problem: Title should be "Balderdash and Pif*f*le"


That's not so bad. first off, on my machine, it was something like "Pi2le!


----------



## grannysmith

Having moved from Sky to Freeview, the wrong BBC1 regional service is listed. Guided setup shows BBC1 South instead of BBC1 East. ITV is correct showing ITV Central and ITV Anglia. Milton keynes is best served by Sandy Heath which broadcasts BBC1 East.

The Digital TV Group website shows:

Oxford
BBC Region: South (Oxford)
ITV Region: Central
Muxes received: 1
Distance: 36 kilometres

Sandy Heath
BBC Region: East
ITV Region: Anglia
Muxes received: ALL
Distance: 40 kilometres

Reported to Tivo Customer Services by phone yesterday, phoned again today, was told to wait 7-10 days.


----------



## OzSat

grannysmith said:


> Having moved from Sky to Freeview, the wrong BBC1 regional service is listed. Guided setup shows BBC1 South instead of BBC1 East. ITV is correct showing ITV Central and ITV Anglia. Milton keynes is best served by Sandy Heath which broadcasts BBC1 East.
> 
> The Digital TV Group website shows:
> 
> Oxford
> BBC Region: South (Oxford)
> ITV Region: Central
> Muxes received: 1
> Distance: 36 kilometres
> 
> Sandy Heath
> BBC Region: East
> ITV Region: Anglia
> Muxes received: ALL
> Distance: 40 kilometres
> 
> Reported to Tivo Customer Services by phone yesterday, phoned again today, was told to wait 7-10 days.


It takes 48 hours to get to you once the amendment is in the system.

It was done today so should be in Saturday's download.


----------



## lcsneil

Lost
Channel 4
Wed 11/1/06

22:00 (Exodus 2/3)
23:05 (Exodus 3/3)

My Series pass is not picking up the penultimate episode of this 25 part series!!

OAD of 2/3 is down as Mon 26th Sep 2005 

Neil


----------



## britcub

Channel 5
Daily, 7.15pm
World's Strongest Man

Generic data means some episodes not being picked up by season pass


----------



## steveroe

Sky
BBC2 102
Who do you think you are? 
Wed 11/1 21:00
Existing season pass does not pickup new series

E4 163
Smallville
Mon 9/1 21:00
Incorrect OAD (16/10/2001!) so FRO season pass does not record new series

BBC3 116
Tittybangbang
Various times
Generic data leads to each episode being recorded. Radio Times knows each is the same, why doesn't Tribune?


----------



## BaggieBoy

cwaring said:


> My pre-existing SP for "BATTLESTAR GALACTICA" is not picking up the new season which, for some inexplicable reason, has been given a completely new TmsId!
> 
> Tuesdays at 9pm from Jan 10th
> 
> Old: SH697658
> New: SH618571


So I set up a new SP and deleted the old one, now I find it isn't finding any episodes. Looks like they changed back to the original ID. So yet another SP created. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## =CM=

BBC1 weekend kids progs move to BBC2 from this weekend. Those SPs don't work anymore! Warning to any others whose offspring can put up quite a loud whinging wail if Scooby bloody Doo is not recorded


----------



## Richws

Hi,
New TIVO user, just setup in past 3 weeks & away over holiday. ITV3 is on Sky Ireland EPG but not on equivilent TIVO Programme guide. Is this likely to change as prevents selection for recording?

Hapy New Year All


----------



## tim123

Postcode: RH12
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: BBC1
Channel Number: 101
Programme: judge John Deed
Date & Time of Airing: Friday 13th 
Problem: OAD seems to be set to last year


----------



## ericd121

Postcode: *MK2*
Platform: *Freeview*
Channel Name: *BBCNews24*
Channel Number: *80*
Programme: *Click Online*
Date & Time of Airing: *Weekends 8:30 pm, 12:30 am & 4:30 am*
Problem: *Incorrect Title & Generic Data (possibly)*

Click Online has changed its name;
Tivo has changed it to *Online*
the BBC has changed it to *Click*.

As reported previously, each episode is broadcast 4 or 5 times each weekend, and Tivo will schedule every one that it can, due to Generic Data.


----------



## juphill

Postcode: *SG1*
Platform: *NTL*
Channel Name: *E4*
Channel Number: *144*
Programme: *ER*
Date & Time of airing: *Thursday 9:00pm, e.g. 12/1 and 19/1*
Problem: *FROSP not picking up new series*


----------



## pmk

BBC News 24 (and BBC One when simucasting)

"Click Online" has changed its name to "Click" I think (according to the BBC web site and TV listing). At the moment in my guide data it is called "Online". 

As I use a title wish list it is obviously failing. I do not know if people using SPs have been automatically updated.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

pmk said:


> I do not know if people using SPs have been automatically updated.


Just so you know, we have


----------



## ndunlavey

SE3
Freeview
BBC4 (9)
I, Samurai

Mon 9/1, 9.00 pm
Tue 10/1, 1.00 am
Sat 14/1, 12.25 am

Problem: A season pass picks up all the above - I suspect (but don't know) that the 10/1 and 14/1 instances are repeats.


----------



## sjp

BBC1 - Life On Mars - Mondays at 9pm - 1st 2 episodes on differing Season Passes (as of the 2nd ep. arriving Sat or Sun AM downloads)

edited to add... the 2nd episode's SP is also picking up the repeat broadcast a few days later.


----------



## OzSat

juphill said:


> Postcode: *SG1*
> Platform: *NTL*
> Channel Name: *E4*
> Channel Number: *144*
> Programme: *ER*
> Date & Time of airing: *Thursday 9:00pm, e.g. 12/1 and 19/1*
> Problem: *FROSP not picking up new series*


If these have already been shown in the UK on any channel - then that would be correct.

I don't know if they have.


----------



## browellm

ozsat said:


> If these have already been shown in the UK on any channel - then that would be correct.
> 
> I don't know if they have.


Don't think they have. If we could get this fixed, that would be great - there are currently 35 ER episodes available on C4, E4, E4+1 and MORE4, making it a pain to sort out manually.


----------



## cwaring

No they haven't. This is the Premier of Season... erm... 12 I think.


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> BBC1 - Life On Mars - Mondays at 9pm - 1st 2 episodes on differing Season Passes (as of the 2nd ep. arriving Sat or Sun AM downloads)
> 
> edited to add... the 2nd episode's SP is also picking up the repeat broadcast a few days later.


I was just going to report this. However, I will simply clarify 

LIFE ON MARS (SH895973) - BBC1NTH(1) - Orignal SP from yesterday's show
LIFE ON MARS (SH896792) - BBC1NTH(2) - Next week's ep.


----------



## OzSat

Life on Mars should have been fixed for Wednesday's download.


----------



## gadgetgaz

What happened to the "Life On Mars" repeat of the 1st episode? Guide data said BBC1 00:25 Fri 13th TiVo recorded the showing correctly but something about Michael Heseltine was actually aired. That was my last chance to get the 1st episode. Mates at work said it was great and a real blast from the past.


----------



## Furball

Your joking , thats what mine was due to pick up !!!


----------



## AMc

Gosh darn it - I'd been relying on that late night repeat but the Beeb deny it existed!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listings/index.shtml?service_id=4223&day=yesterday


----------



## OzSat

gadgetgaz said:


> What happened to the "Life On Mars" repeat of the 1st episode? Guide data said BBC1 00:25 Fri 13th TiVo recorded the showing correctly but something about Michael Heseltine was actually aired. That was my last chance to get the 1st episode. Mates at work said it was great and a real blast from the past.


Very late on 11th - the following was sent out by BBC.

00.25: MICHAEL HESELTINE: THE UNCOMMON GARDENER: Unbilled (replacing the billed edition of LIFE ON MARS which has been dropped.)

and for the following week

00.25: LIGHT FANTASTIC (Episode 3 of 4): An hour earlier than billed (replacing the billed edition of LIFE ON MARS which has been dropped).


----------



## Milhouse

Dragons Den
BBC2 (Sky 102)
Thursday @ 9.50pm

For the 12th and 19th Jan, TiVo is has this as a 10 minute programme when it should be 1 hour.

Oddly enough the Radio Times web site confirms this as a 10 minute showing but after viewing the 10 minute episode form 12th Jan it's pretty obvious it was meant to be a 1 hour showing.


----------



## KevinHopkins

I also viewed the Dragons Den episode on 12th and it really is meant to be just 10 minutes long. It's subtitled "Best Of" on screen and there are credits at the front and end of the 10 minute program.

In effect it is just one entepeneur's bid from series 1.

Kevin.

P.S. Did you view the whole program of were you a victim of the normal BBC2 evening late running and missed the end?


----------



## Milhouse

Thanks Kevin - I fell victim to the BBC2 late running, so missed the end too and having skipped the titles thought it was a normal full-length programme!

I reckon it was almost 5 minutes into the 10 minutes before the guy with the baby rocker even entered the Den!!


----------



## Paul555

Channel - ITV1/ITV2
Platform - Sky
Postcode - GL51
Programme: Surface
Problem - Wrong episode description/Season pass is not picking up properly

It appears that some episodes have been given the episode description for the first episode incorrectly. I cannot tell which are repeats and which are new episodes. I'm lost. Also on Saturday 21 Jan ITV1 shows a repeat and then ITV2 shows the next episode but these overlap by 5 mins so conflict. Can someone with TiVOWeb etc please check this.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Postcode: DG1

Service Provider: Sky Digital

Channel Name: BBC1

Channel Number: 101

Programme Name: Watchdog

Time/Date Of Airing: Tues 7pm

Problem Encountered: Broken SP

Won't be recorded due to the 28 day rule....*but it's a weekly programme!!*

Channel Name: BBCR4FM

Channel Number: 854

Programme Name: You And Yours

Time/Date Of Airing: Weekdays 12 noon

Problem Encountered: Broken SP

Won't be recorded due to the 28 day rule.....*but it's a daily weekday programme!!!*


----------



## ndunlavey

Stephen Poliakoff Season

The two Stephen Poliakoff dramas so far in the listings for BBC4's season of his work don't have him named as director, or indeed anywhere in the blurb, so neither a Director nor Keyword wishlist for "Poliakoff" picks them up.

The full season as remains to be aired is:

SHE'S BEEN AWAY (1989) Sunday 22 January 10pm-11.45pm

PERFECT STRANGERS (2001)
Part 1: Sunday 29 January 10pm-11.30pm
Part 2: Sunday 5 February 10pm-11pm TBC
Part 3: Sunday 5 February 11pm-12.30am TBC

CENTURY (1993) Sunday 12 February 10pm-11.55pm TBC

SHOOTING THE PAST (1999) Sunday 19 February 9pm-11.50pm TBC

CLOSE MY EYES (1991) Sunday 26 February 10.45pm-12.25am TBC

STRONGER THAN THE SUN Sunday 5 March TBC

BLOODY KIDS (1980) Sunday 12 March TBC

Postcode: SE3
Platform: Freeview
Channel: BBC4 (9)


----------



## cwaring

I was just amusing (and amazing ) myself by checking my Tivo over the internet when I found the following problem:

Callsign: *LIVING*
Programme Name: *Charmed*
Date/Time: *Thurs Jan 26, 9pm*
Problem: *FROSP won't pick it up as OAD is wrong * (Thu 21st Oct 1999)
Also, the cast list is out of date but that's a problem with other shows too


----------



## sjp

ditto the above Charmed report... The episode to be broadcast on Feb 9th also seems to be affected.


----------



## aleks

Postcode: W5 
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: BBC2
Channel Number: 33
Programme: Smile
Date & Time of airing: Sunday 22 January
Problem: Not recorded as already recorded last week. As this is a new live programme every Sunday I imagine that the programme number has not been incremented.


----------



## digital_S

Wasn't sure where to post this... Feel free to move, and/or copy to the best place, if it needs to be! (It's on tonight btw!)

Just to let anyone who records Celebrity Big Brother know (if they don't already), that the double eviction show is on as it has been, from 9pm to 10pm - but then there's another half hour, from 11:05pm to 11:35pm! (so add that 2nd show to your TiVo!)

[Listing from Channel4.com]

21:00 Celebrity Big Brother 
22:00 Desperate Housewives 
23:05 Celebrity Big Brother 
23:35 Rock School


----------



## ericd121

More *Celebrity Big Brother* alterations.

Tonight's *Channel 4* listings as now as follows:-

20:00 Everybody Loves Raymond
20:30 Celebrity Big Brother: The Live Final
21:30 My Name Is Earl
22:00 Celebrity Big Brother: The Live Final
23:05 The Friday Night Project

Quite why Channel 4 didn't issue this schedule last week is anybody's guess.


----------



## Furball

Well spotted , and many thanks guys , would have missed both days programs if it wasnt for the forum :up: 

Cheers 

Fur


----------



## =CM=

BBC2 Fridays 1900 "Money Programme" - 2 episodes with SP, next is standalone.

20 Jan on Google: SP works, title is MP
27 Jan on female millionaires: SP works, title is MP
3 Feb on computer dating: title is "the Love Bloom", no SP, wishlists won't work.

Doing so well with the first two!


----------



## etrigan

Callsign: BBC2
Programme Name: Horizon

Problem: The season pass I have for Horizon on BBC2 has been renamed "Moscow Theatre Siege". This is probably the usual problem of calling the programme by name of the episode - v. common for Horizon on the secondary channels, but wrong.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19 
Platform: Ntl
Channel Name: Boomerang
Programme: Dangermouse
Date & Time of airing: Frequently (filler material I guess) 3 or 4 a day

OAD is listed as various dates in 2002, and it's blatently wrong..


----------



## Major dude

browellm said:


> Don't think they have. If we could get this fixed, that would be great - there are currently 35 ER episodes available on C4, E4, E4+1 and MORE4, making it a pain to sort out manually.


I agree also the cast listing is way out of date as well which is also irritating 

Is there anyway of properly identifying the new series so it is properly sorted by when 'first showing only' is requested?


----------



## browellm

Major dude said:


> I agree also the cast listing is way out of date as well which is also irritating
> 
> Is there anyway of properly identifying the new series so it is properly sorted by when 'first showing only' is requested?


Indeed. The inability to fix the cast list is simply downright laziness on the part of the EPG writers. This week's new episode is showing as a 2002 launch date, making a FROSP even more useless.

The fact that:

1) It's on a major terrestrial channel
2) It's a US series (for which the epg is historically richer and more accurate)
3) Popular programme (subjective opinion, of course)

all means some effort should be given to having a proper tidy up.


----------



## mesaka

Just a "me too" comment on the subject of ER - its getting harder to keep SWMBO happy on this subject...she even threantened to start using the video recorder....


----------



## AENG

I've given up and just set a repeating manual recording (rather like I had to ensure getting _The Money Programme)._


----------



## AENG

SG17
Watchdog
BBC1 Tuesdays 7:00 p.m.

SP not picking up due to 28-day rule. I think this has been posted previously but has obviously not yet been fixed. Next week's episode will go the same way, too, it seems.


----------



## frogster

"Wake up to money" on BBCRadio5 via Sky Digital is incorrectly listed as being one weekly episode broadcast Monday and repeated every day from Tuesday to Friday.

It is, of course, a new programme daily.


----------



## manolan

ndunlavey said:


> Stephen Poliakoff Season
> 
> ... snip ...
> PERFECT STRANGERS (2001)
> Part 1: Sunday 29 January 10pm-11.30pm
> Part 2: Sunday 5 February 10pm-11pm TBC
> Part 3: Sunday 5 February 11pm-12.30am TBC
> 
> ... snip ...
> Platform: Freeview
> Channel: BBC4 (9)


And the second two episodes have a different series id from the first.


----------



## Gavin

Gavin said:


> Postcode: CM19
> Platform: Ntl
> Channel Name: Five
> Programme: The Gadget Show
> Date & Time of Airing: Mon 7pm or 7-15pm, repeated Wed @ 11pm
> Problem: Generic data in the repeats guide data so Tivo records the repeat as well as the 1st showing thinking they are different shows.
> 
> This is a long running issue, just to say I've reported it in, it's just started to get on my nerves


New Series Same issues

Mondays 7:15 repeats Sat 12:20

Generic guide data means repeats are recorded and bad OAD's are causing problems with season pass's

I'll phone it in later but this is a heads up for people. It's too late to catch the repeat of the 1st of the new series tommorow, but might get it resolved for the rest of the series...

EDIT: Called it in but not sure it will get fixed, it wasn't last time


----------



## nathan

Callsign: ITV1
Postcode: HA8
Source: Freeview
Programme Name: Agatha Christie's Marple
Date/Time: Sun Feb 5th

Neither of the previous season passes for this programme have picked up the new series.


----------



## cwaring

Looks like they changed the title. To be fair, that's not Tribune's fault


----------



## steveroe

C4
Sun Feb 12th
Scrappy Races

Problem: Orphaned Season Pass, existing pass does not pickup this episode.


----------



## nathan

cwaring said:


> Looks like they changed the title. To be fair, that's not Tribune's fault


I've three season passes now, one for Marple and two for Agatha Christie's Marple, one old and one I had to set up yesterday.

The programme is still titled Agatha Christie's Marple.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19
Platform: Ntl 
Channel Name: E4 ( and I guess E4+1)
Programme: Brat Camp Unseen
Date & Time of Airing: Wed 10Pm, (and 11pm on e4)
Problem: Not season passable. it's down as specials then in reality it's a tag on to the series


----------



## JonnyJackov

Postcode: L4
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: Living & Living +1
Channel Number: 112 & 113
Programme: Americas Next Top Model

Episode descriptions do not match episodes shown, they are either one episode in front or one episode behind, making manual recordings of this prog a nightmate.

Postcode: L4
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: UK Gold
Channel Number: 109
Programme: Wogan Now & Then

No Programme info so tivo is recording EVERY episode - and there are lots of repeats.


----------



## netnode

Postcode: AL2
Platform: NTL Digital Cable
Channel Name: SKY ONE
Channel Number: 140
Programme: Battlestar Galactica
Date & Time of Airing: Tuesdays 9-10pm
Problem: Broken Season Pass
New Season episodes are not being recorded as the OAD is set back in January
Is was ok till this weeks episode

Lucky there is still a couple of repeats to catch


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *LIVING*
Programme Name: *Charmed*, 
Date/Time: *Thurs 09/02/06 8pm* Ep title: "Kill Billie Vol 1"
Problem: *FROSP won't get this weeks episode.* OAD is wrong: Thu 1st Nov 2001. 
With so many showings of past seasons (171 as of this message) a working FROSP is _essential_.

The good news is that it looks like only this week's ep is affected


----------



## pmk

Tonights (Friday 10 Feb 06) Masterchef Goes Large on BBC2 is not recording due to 28 day rule. It is on at 17:30 instead of 18:30 due to Olympics coverage. This time change must have confused Tribune.


----------



## rondun

QI
BBC4
Sky
Thur 09/02/06 11:30pm

Was shown at 11pm


----------



## aerialcaro

Postcode: WC1
Platform: Telewest Digital Cable
Channel Name: SCIEU
Channel Number: 135
Programme: V
Date and Time of Airing: Fri 10/2 8:00 pm
Problem: Episode title "Liberation Day" and description refers to episode 1 of _V: The Series_ from 1984 but SciFi is showing the original miniseries from 1983. The next 2 episodes in the guide (17th and 24th Feb) are listed as episodes 10 and 3 from the 1984 series so they're also likely to be incorrect.


----------



## Crispin

Postcode: CB4
Platform: NTL digital
Channel Name: Sky Two
Programme: 24
Date and Time of Airing: All showings, e.g. Wed 15th Feb 21:00
Problem: None of the episodes on SkyTwo seem to have the details as the ones from SkyOne, they don't seem to have correct OADs, so they are always in the Todo list.


----------



## pmk

pmk said:


> Tonights (Friday 10 Feb 06) Masterchef Goes Large on BBC2 is not recording due to 28 day rule. It is on at 17:30 instead of 18:30 due to Olympics coverage. This time change must have confused Tribune.


Just a quick follow up on this (I have manually recorded these episodes now so I can't check if they have been fixed). The last time I looked Masterchef this Friday appears to have the same problem and same for upcoming weeks so be careful. Remember is on at odd times earlier or later than the usual 18:30 due to the Olympics etc.


----------



## JudyB

pmk said:


> Just a quick follow up on this (I have manually recorded these episodes now so I can't check if they have been fixed). The last time I looked Masterchef this Friday appears to have the same problem and same for upcoming weeks so be careful. Remember is on at odd times earlier or later than the usual 18:30 due to the Olympics etc.


This coming Friday (17th Feb) is OK, but it looks like *next* week's is not:

BBC2
Friday 24th February 2006 (4PM)
Masterchef Goes Large

Will not be recorded due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## =CM=

Tivo lists ep 7 next Monday 2100 BBC1 but also a Tues 0140 episode with generic data.

Could this be the deferred repeat of ep 1 which was zapped by a Heseltine gardening programme (be still my beating heart)? Needs prog data to know.


----------



## cwaring

Yes, I do believe it is, albeit with the flippy-flappy-person in-vision


----------



## lcsneil

Looks like it - Digiguide specific data says the same on the 0140 next Tue as it did on Ep 1 from 9/1/06. 

As Cwaring says it does have in vision signing though.

Neil


----------



## staffie2001uk

Postcode: PR2 
Platform: Freeview
Channel: E4 / E4+1
Programme: IT Crowd
Date & Time of Airing: All
Problem: Allways get My Name is Earl recorded (listed as IT Crowd in Now Showing)

Using a wishlist to record IT Crowd, when I come to watch it, it has recorded My Name Is Earl. Every time. Starting to get annoying now. C4 showings clash with other progs.


----------



## ndunlavey

*Postcode*: SE3
*Platform*: Freeview
*Channel*: BBC1LDN (26)
*Programme*: Gideon's Daughter
*Airing*: Sun 26/2 9:00pm
*Problem*: Not picked up by a Director wishlist for Stephen Poliakoff.


----------



## DuncanCorps

Postcode: SG3 6EA
Service Provider: Sky Digital
Channel Number: 109 (and 110)
Channel Name: UKTV Gold (and UKTV Gold (Plus 1 Hour))
Callsign: UKGLD (and UKGLD1)
Programme Name: Doctor Who/ Doctor Who Omnibus
Time/Date Of Airing: 25 February 06:00 (and 07:00), 26 February 06:00 (and 07:00)
Problem Encountered:

These programmes are incorrectly using the title and ID for Doctor Who (Series Server ID: 82042), but they are compilations of (older) episodes and should be using the title and ID for Doctor Who Omnibus (Series Server ID: 99576). Using the wrong details breaks season passes, invalidates thumbs ratings and complicates searches.

Showings before and after these are set up correctly, but I expect we'll see this problem again soon. As a general rule, showings on UKTV Gold (or UKTV Gold (Plus 1 Hour)) on weekend mornings are Doctor Who Omnibus, and should not be mixed up with individual episodes of Doctor Who. And yes, I know the broken information is coming from UKTV themselves- but surely TiVo/ Tribune can fix it?

I hope the "Series Server ID"s are useful.


----------



## Gavin

Postcode: CM19
Platform: Ntl 
Channel Name: C4 / E4 / E4+1 / More4/ More4 +1
Programme: ER
Date & Time of Airing: Various, 1St showing is usually Thurs @9pm (E4) 10PM (E4+1) Repeats at various times on different of the 4 variants, with the 1st analog terrestrial showing on C4 the following Monday @10pm

Also Older ER is shown a heck of a lot and this makes it hard to spot new ones.

Problem*S*: Cast list is almost always wrong, It either is generic or semi right but adds in a few people who are no longer in the show or misses out reoccuring actors. EG Current Series lists Alex Kingston (Corday) as a regular name but she left in 2004. Older series are better but the actors are still frequently wrong (or major guest starts missed) , but I doubt that would be fixed now they've "vintage" episodes

OAD is almost always wrong, next "real" new one (The Human Shield) is right (amazingly or someone has called it in., the following (Two Ships) has a OAD of 19th Sep 1994 (which is actually the OAD of the Pilot ER in the USA!) The following which should be I Do has an OAD of Sun 12th Feb 2006, well we're passed that date and it's not shown in the UK yet.

Typically the OAD is the US OAD NOT the UK OAD which is next to useless for us in the UK.

ER has been a continual pain, we've missed more than we've seen and to be honest it's just not good enough, it amazes me they can get it so different, theres just no consistency to how wrong they get it, if they were all US OAD's that would be fine but there not there a mismash.

This is a long running issue, just to say I've reported it in. Also Ozsat asked me to, it's been mentioned before repeatedly on this thread.

As I've said elsewhere *PLEASE* call tivo and register these errors if they don't get called in they won't get fixed, and if people who posted on here did call them in it would get reported back to Tivo who may do something, Just reporting in here does not count as it's not the official route..

I'll now get off my soapbox...


----------



## UncUgly

Postcode: SM7
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Name: CBBC (616)
Programme: Blue Peter
Date & Time of Airing: Everyday at 5:00pm
Problem: Every program has the same generic description, and the OAD is wrong, resulting in none of them being recorded as the all get caught by the 28 day rule 



the kids are not happy 

uu


----------



## OzSat

UncUgly said:


> Postcode: SM7
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel Name: CBBC (616)
> Programme: Blue Peter
> Date & Time of Airing: Everyday at 5:00pm
> Problem: Every program has the same generic description, and the OAD is wrong, resulting in none of them being recorded as the all get caught by the 28 day rule
> 
> 
> 
> the kids are not happy
> 
> uu


The problem here is that CBBC produce the same info for all Blue Peter episodes on their channel. Only BBC1 screenings get different information from BBC scheduling.


----------



## tartan_haggis

Postcode: PE16
Platform: Freeview
Channel Name: BBC2
Programme: The Apprentice
Date & Time of Airing: Wednesday 2100

I had this set up on Season Pass for the last series (ID 22266) but it did not pick up on the new episodes that start tonight. Had to create a new Season Pass (ID 108761) for the new series.

Thought Tribune would have used the same season pass ID for this?


----------



## =CM=

tartan_haggis said:


> Programme: The Apprentice
> Date & Time of Airing: Wednesday 2100
> 
> I had this set up on Season Pass for the last series (ID 22266) but it did not pick up on the new episodes that start tonight. Had to create a new Season Pass (ID 108761) for the new series.


I can't speak season pass IDs but my SP from the first series picked up this second series, even before the pre-pub began to roll. Sunday's extra on Tim was missed but that's not a surprise (from TiVo POV). Did you use an SP for the BBC3 airings by any chance?


----------



## cyril

=CM= said:


> I can't speak season pass IDs but my SP from the first series picked up this second series, even before the pre-pub began to roll. Sunday's extra on Tim was missed but that's not a surprise (from TiVo POV). Did you use an SP for the BBC3 airings by any chance?


My TiVo picked up the Tim episode and the new season. 

Not sure if it was because of a wishlist. Can check later.


----------



## UncUgly

ozsat said:


> The problem here is that CBBC produce the same info for all Blue Peter episodes on their channel. Only BBC1 screenings get different information from BBC scheduling.


Would it not be possible to simply set the OAD as the broadcast date, as they are only shown once ?

uu


----------



## cwaring

Further to Gavin's previous post about "ER", I have to report that my current Season Pass for the show on E4 - TMSID SH115131 - is now broken and is not showing _any_ upcoming episodes. It looks like the show has now been given a new TMSID of SH899732.

I will, of course, be reporting this tomorrow (0870 calls are cheaper on a weekend )


----------



## Mark Bennett

cwaring said:


> Further to Gavin's previous
> 
> I will, of course, be reporting this tomorrow (0870 calls are cheaper on a weekend )


http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php :up:


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> Further to Gavin's previous post about "ER", I have to report that my current Season Pass for the show on E4 - TMSID SH115131 - is now broken and is not showing _any_ upcoming episodes. It looks like the show has now been given a new TMSID of SH899732.
> 
> I will, of course, be reporting this tomorrow (0870 calls are cheaper on a weekend )


Erm Sorry this seems to be my fault, they've Semi fixed the OAD problem and the wrong actors in the list problems, but they've wrecked the season pass's in the process.. 

Should the OAD be set to the US OAD or the UK OAD? At the moment they are using the US OAD which menas FRO won't catch any episodes


----------



## cwaring

Gavin said:


> Should the OAD be set to the US OAD or the UK OAD? At the moment they are using the US OAD which menas FRO won't catch any episodes


UK. Also, it's not that a FRO isn't picking up any episodes (mine's not set to FRO anyway) but that my current SP is now to showing _any_ upcoming episodes at all on _any_ channel. Hoever, a search for ER in "Pick Progs to record" finds them.

See? Completely broked 



Mark Bennett said:


> http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php :up:


 Tried it with Tivo:


> Your search didn't match any records.


 
BTW, you're not the Mark Bennet on QMR are you?


----------



## Mark Bennett

cwaring said:
 

> _ Tried it with Tivo:
> Quote:
> Your search didn't match any records._


Darn - oh well, worth a try (It's useful for calling $ky though) :up:



cwaring said:


> BTW, you're not the Mark Bennet on QMR are you?


Sorry - I don't think so (I'm not sure what QMR is?)


----------



## cwaring

Well if you don't know you can't be him, can you 
www.qmr.fm - MB is on now and I'm on @ 4pm!


----------



## P63B

Postcode: HP13
Platform: Freeview
Channel: More4

Nick Broomfield's new doc on Eugene Terreblanche, His Big White Self (More4, 9pm Mon 27th Feb) is listed as his earlier film on the same subject, The Leader, The Driver And The Driver's Wife - although the listing gives 2006 as the date.

Also a Nick Broomfield director Wishlist does not bring up all the films in the Broomfield season this week on More4.


----------



## amh15

The IT Crowd on Saturday 25th recorded as 90 minutes rather than 30 minutes. The extra 60 mins was the end of Captain Corelli's Mandolin!


----------



## dave h-j

cwaring said:


> Further to Gavin's previous post about "ER", I have to report that my current Season Pass for the show on E4 - TMSID SH115131 - is now broken and is not showing _any_ upcoming episodes. It looks like the show has now been given a new TMSID of SH899732.
> 
> I will, of course, be reporting this tomorrow (0870 calls are cheaper on a weekend )


Also, the More4 "ER" Season IDs have changes as well, so an old on this channel season pass will not pick up the daily episodes (which my wife was not happy about).


----------



## cwaring

Yes. I didn't make it clear enough in my post, but ALL episodes of "ER" had dissapeared from the 'upcoming episodes' list which, as we all know, shows every ep on any channel regardless of what channel the specific SP is for


----------



## Gavin

cwaring said:


> Yes. I didn't make it clear enough in my post, but ALL episodes of "ER" had dissapeared from the 'upcoming episodes' list which, as we all know, shows every ep on any channel regardless of what channel the specific SP is for


  

I know and I called it in again (I actually got the same woman who remembered my first call) , Sorry, Maybe I should have never tried getting this fixed..

I also mentioned about the OAD being the US OAD too.


----------



## regatta

*Callsign: C4
Postcode: GL2
Source: Sky Digital Platform
Programme Name: No Angels
Date/Time: Tue 28 Feb 2006 @ 22:00*

When setting up SP (new episodes) TiVo picks up the new C4 episodes, but fails to detect the even newer episodes on E4 (28/02 @ 23:00) & E4+1 (01/03 @ 00:00).


----------



## sjp

(noticing your post count of "1") a C4 only SP for No Angels wouldn't pick up the E4 episodes as an SP is channel specific, you'd need a seperate SP for the E4 episodes.

Apologies if I've got the wrong end of your stick


----------



## regatta

Sorry, I didn't realise that, thanks. All fixed now.


----------



## cwaring

Gavin said:


> I know and I called it in again (I actually got the same woman who remembered my first call)


I called yesterday and the chap said that they were well aware of the problem.



> I also mentioned about the OAD being the US OAD too.


Oh, I didn't mention that bit 



> Sorry, Maybe I should have never tried getting this fixed..


LOL


----------



## OzSat

There was an error with the ER amendments and all should now be corrected - although you'll have to wait untl Thursday's (2nd Mar) download.

The correct id is SH115131


----------



## Foxy

ozsat said:


> There was an error with the ER amendments and all should now be corrected - although you'll have to wait untl Thursday's (2nd Mar) download.
> 
> The correct id is SH115131


  Just want to check I understand. I have to wait until after Thursday's download and then deleted the new SPs I've just created and recreate the SPs I've just deleted? 

Also, is there any way that, without TivoWeb, I can see the OAD, IDs, etc. ?


----------



## cwaring

Foxy said:


> Just want to check I understand. I have to wait until after Thursday's download and then deleted the new SPs I've just created and recreate the SPs I've just deleted?


Basically, yes. I haven't bothered re-doing the SP as I was hoping it might not be necessary.



> Also, is there any way that, without TivoWeb, I can see the OAD, IDs, etc. ?


Yes. Highlight a programme and press Select, then press Enter. Voila


----------



## Foxy

cwaring said:


> Highlight a programme and press Select, then press Enter. Voila


 :up:


----------



## nathan

Callsign: ITV1
Programme Name: Formula One Racing
Date/Time: 5th March 2006
Problem: Broken season pass. This is the opening programme, a preview to the new season. My Tivo has a thumbs up for against the programme, but my old season pass from last year no longer picks it up.


----------



## nathan

Callsign: C4
Programme Name: Dispatches
Date/Time: Monday 6th March
Problem: Broken season pass


----------



## mrtickle

nathan said:


> Callsign: ITV1
> Programme Name: Formula One Racing
> Date/Time: 5th March 2006
> Problem: Broken season pass. This is the opening programme, a preview to the new season. My Tivo has a thumbs up for against the programme, but my old season pass from last year no longer picks it up.


However the old season pass from 2002, 2003 and 2004 does pick it up(*). They have merely corrected the mistake! I've now deleted my 2005 SP which I always considered 'rogue' so I'd rather they didn't change anything 

Whilst it is nice to have fully working hibernating SPs so that you can catch programmes that return unexpectedly that you would have otherwise missed, this is just a bonus. Things like sporting seasons and Big Brother are not a surprise to anyone so it really isn't a hassle to recreate SPs at the right time of year. They are only intended to last a Season (even though they often work spanning across seasons).

*The 2005 SP which is now dormant was SH721138. This 2006 one is SH497944 which is much older (lower number). I have a saved SP backup file from August 2003 with SH497944 in it!


----------



## mrtickle

nathan said:


> Callsign: C4
> Programme Name: Dispatches
> Date/Time: Monday 6th March
> Problem: Broken season pass


I reported this to the call centre on the phone last Saturday, so fingers crossed that it will be fixed in the next day or so. I also reported the year-long Newsnight problem by voice for the first time too.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Jimmy's Farm
BBC2
28th Feb

Shows as (2004) and it has original air dates of this but the program covers 2005/2006!


----------



## dave h-j

ozsat said:


> There was an error with the ER amendments and all should now be corrected - although you'll have to wait untl Thursday's (2nd Mar) download.
> 
> The correct id is SH115131


Thanks - luckily I didn't delete the old season pass just in case is was fixed. The "belts and braces" approach as I think ER racks higher than my wellbeing in my wife eyes


----------



## OzSat

Heads up for GP fans really.

Formula One Qualifying is on ITV3 - at 5.30am on Friday 17th March. Original listings may have this as ITV2.

Check your SPs.


----------



## =CM=

BBC2 Apprentice Wed 2100 repeated Tues 1900

Tivo's picked up the original and repeat, so ep2 this week is listed to be re-recorded next Tuesday. Think it's the usual reason: the "(R)" on the end of the description has fooled the masterbrain at HQ. Still, this is failsafe, 2x the prog instead of 0x.

BBC2 Money Programme is back on Fri 1900 but isn't back if you believed your Tivo. No SPs, terse one-liner description, no hope for a Wishlist (I compared the terse desc for the next few weeks, crystal ball needed). Is it timely to abandon all hope here?


----------



## AENG

Is it timely to abandon all hope here?[/QUOTE]

I guess so. I set up a repeating record by time quite a while back. It's a pain having to delete programmes that sometimes use that slot but better than missing them altogether.


----------



## OzSat

The problem with the Money Programme is that BBC Scheduling issue a title and synopsis to everyone - and there is no reference in these listings to indicate it is a part of the Money Programme series.

The separate listings which the BBC directly upload to Sky EPG does refer to 'The Money Programme'.


----------



## =CM=

ozsat said:


> The problem with the Money Programme is that BBC Scheduling issue a title and synopsis to everyone - and there is no reference in these listings to indicate it is a part of the Money Programme series.


Thanks for that. Onscreen graphics etc do make it obvious it's a "season" of the MP. Guess this means it need a human to decide if 1900 Fridays + yesterday 2200 + random overnight repeats are MP. Your licence fee money at work - the more you pay, the less they offer. I'd be willing to email any "lost" MP eps but can't easily make phone calls to Tivo HQ.


----------



## Gavin

ozsat said:


> There was an error with the ER amendments and all should now be corrected - although you'll have to wait untl Thursday's (2nd Mar) download.
> 
> The correct id is SH115131


It's not.

It's still got US air dates as the OAD

Next/ Current Ep is I Do OAD 01 Dec 2005

Following that is All About Chrismas Eve OAD 08 Dec 2005

Next is If Not Now OAD 05 Jan 2006

Is there any chance they might actually get this fixed correctly???? Because there are so many ER's on the c4/e4/m4 family it's kinda really important it's right...


----------



## cwaring

My SP for the E4 showings is working fine. I don't think it's a FROSP but then there's no other season being shown on E4 at the moment anyway so that doesn't matter


----------



## AMc

Call sign: BBC4 (Channel 107)
Programme name: Charlie Brooker's Screen Wipe
Showing Date: Thur 2nd, Thu 9th Mar 22:30 

Problem: Is listed as a special but is a series. Listing means you can't set a season pass.
BTW the programme is very entertaining.


----------



## mrtickle

cwaring said:


> My SP for the E4 showings is working fine. I don't think it's a FROSP but then there's no other season being shown on E4 at the moment anyway so that doesn't matter


Indeed.

1. Are C4 showing two different seasons concurrently?
2. Are E4 showing two different seasons concurrently?
3. Are More4 showing two different seasons concurrently?

If the answer to any of those is "yes", then this is one of the rare cases where a First Run Only season pass might be useful (like the Simpsons on Sky One), and therefore one of the rare cases when the OADs need to be correct.

Otherwise, the OADs absolutely do not matter. Only a tiny minority of your season passes should be using "First Run Only".


----------



## Gavin

mrtickle said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 1. Are C4 showing two different seasons concurrently?
> 2. Are E4 showing two different seasons concurrently?
> 3. Are More4 showing two different seasons concurrently?


1. Are C4 showing two different seasons concurrently?

Yes at least 2 series's, Current series (12) and series 10

2. Are E4 showing two different seasons concurrently?

No think they are just showing the current one

3. Are More4 showing two different seasons concurrently?

And Again Yes at least 2 series's (1st series) and series 6

Overall there are 4 series running, a Latest series episode is shown 9 times in total, 8 times on E4 /e4+1 and once on C4



mrtickle said:


> If the answer to any of those is "yes", then this is one of the rare cases where a First Run Only season pass might be useful (like the Simpsons on Sky One), and therefore one of the rare cases when the OADs need to be correct.
> 
> Otherwise, the OADs absolutely do not matter. Only a tiny minority of your season passes should be using "First Run Only".


The OAD's matter as Tribune don't seem to be able to tag the series right so I end up relying on them to get new episodes.

I've given up on a season pass for ER and I'm relying on a wishlist to get them, but as the OAD's are wrong it never seems to get them right. I could set a Season pass for E4 but that only works until Tribune break the series ID (again!), or iuntil we come to the end of the current season and E4 starts showing repeats of a prior season.

It's compounded by the fact it's a filler program so having the right data is vital to get new ones and not end up with a tivo full of old ER's . Currently in the next two weeks there are 69 upcoming showings which consists of 21 unique shows (is they are repeated a lot to make up the 69 upcoming). As you say it's like the Simpsons and used a filler everywhere.


----------



## woody

Gavin, I have the same trouble with my ER SP on C4. I've decided to abandon it at the moment and set a manual auto record every week. simple and works.


----------



## lcsneil

Programme : No Angels (New Series)
Channel C4, E4 & E4+1

Problem Episode Desciptions

C4 ones are correct - it's the E4 ones that are wrong

E4 Tue 7th March @ 2300

OAD is incorrect and descriuption is wrong. Description is of episode 2 and not episode 3


E4+1 (as above)


E4 Tue 14th March @ 2300
OAD is correct. Episode number and description is incorrect (it should be episode 4/8 not 3/8)

E4+1 as above


Neil


----------



## cwaring

My Tivo wants to record this weekends Charmed-athon on LivingTV even though I have a SP set to FRO  Naughty Tivo 

Probably something to do with their being a choice between two episodes every time. 

I don't expect it can be fixed in time but just thought I'd mention it


----------



## maubp

New series "Planet Earth" on BBC1 and BBC2 doesn't list David Attenborough, so my wish list didn't pick it up.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/programmes/who/david_attenborough.shtml
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/programmes/planetearth/


----------



## andyharvey

Call sign: SKY Sports 1
Programme name: Live Test Cricket, England V India 2nd test
Showing Date: Thu 9/Fri 10/Sat 11/Sun 12/ March 2006, 04:15,

Also I think some of the highlights shows are missing.


----------



## OzSat

andyharvey said:


> Call sign: SKY Sports 1
> Programme name: Live Test Cricket, England V India 2nd test
> Showing Date: Thu 9/Fri 10/Sat 11/Sun 12/ March 2006, 04:15,
> 
> Also I think some of the highlights shows are missing.


For somebody who has no interest in cricket, you'll need to explain what the problem is so it can be looked at.


----------



## andyharvey

> For somebody who has no interest in cricket, you'll need to explain what the problem is so it can be looked at.


It would seem to be fixed by my daily call last night. Sky's website guide was wrong and has been updated, my TiVo now aligns with that so all is OK.
Cheers


----------



## pmk

I nearly missed My Family tonight at 20:30 BBC1 as it had not appeared in my Recording History as a conflict but it is listed as a programme in the guide. It is showing a conflicted programme (Just The Two Of Us 20:30) but this finished last weekend instead of the My Family conflict.


----------



## =CM=

AMc said:


> Call sign: BBC4 (Channel 107)
> Programme name: Charlie Brooker's Screen Wipe
> Showing Date: Thur 2nd, Thu 9th Mar 22:30
> 
> Problem: Is listed as a special but is a series. Listing means you can't set a season pass.


Still true for next week's entries 16 March 2230 and later at 0140. What's more, each of those is listed as separate progs too so no hope of automagically catching one if the other clashes. The 2230 has a full description, the 0140 is a one-liner with legandary "(R)". (Mine's BBC4 Freeview.)


----------



## pmk

The Games on Channel 4 returns this week on C4/E4 - first main show is 20:30 on Friday.

However, there is a special programme The Games: Celebrities In Pain each night at 20:00 on E4. I believe this is a four parter but TiVo is catching all episodes as repeats. New episodes Mon/Tue/Wed/Thu night at 20:00 I think.


----------



## ndunlavey

Postcode: SE3
Platform: Freeview
Channel: BBC4 (9)
Programme: The Cinema Show
Problem: A season pass picks up the repeated showings as well as the first airings


----------



## AMc

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by AMc
> Call sign: BBC4 (Channel 107)
> Programme name: Charlie Brooker's Screen Wipe
> Showing Date: Thur 2nd, Thu 9th Mar 22:30
> 
> Problem: Is listed as a special but is a series. Listing means you can't set a season pass.
> 
> Still true for next week's entries 16 March 2230 and later at 0140. What's more, each of those is listed as separate progs too so no hope of automagically catching one if the other clashes. The 2230 has a full description, the 0140 is a one-liner with legandary "(R)". (Mine's BBC4 Freeview.)


This from the BBC's site http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfour/listin...filename=20060316/20060316_2230_4544_41746_30 seems to suggest it's the last of 3 programmes.



BBC site said:


> Charlie Brooker's Screen Wipe
> 3/3. Another caustic look at television explaining why it smells like it does. It's an irreverent, authored look at all aspects of life on the small screen. Contains some strong language.
> 
> Thu 16 Mar, 22:30-23:00 30mins Stereo Widescreen
> 
> Subject Entertainment; Reviews
> Factual; Arts


Repeats of the last showing (look like) these - OADs are all 12th March and a different series ID from the Thu 16 Mar, 22:30-23:00 showing.

BBC4 Fri 17th Mar 00:40 
BBC4 Mon 20th Mar 23:10 
BBC4 Tue 21st Mar 02:05


----------



## cwaring

I've only just spotted that tonight's "Smallville" (9pm, E4) hasn't been recorded. It's a FROSP because there's another season being shown on weekdays. However, the OAD is set to "Tue 16th Oct 2001". Next week's is okay though.

Good job I set it to record on my TVDrive isn't it  (Of course, I could Tivo it on the +1 but I'm not going to bother )


----------



## AENG

SG17
Freeview 704 (BBCR4FM)
The Oak Tree
Daily 3:45 p.m., Mon. 20 to Fri. 24 March

Problem: The Tuesday episode is an orphan with its own one-episode "series".


----------



## regatta

A Touch Of Frost
Sky Digital
Original Air Date Wed 3rd Apr 2002
Channel	103 ITV1CEN
Showing Date	Fri 31st Mar 19:30

Problem - SP set to first run only, yet picking up this old episode on ToDo List.


----------



## Tiny Clanger

Call sign: TOONAM (Toonami)
Programme name: Parker Lewis Can't Lose
Showing Date: 15-03-2006 (and onwards, since it's affecting the entire series)

Programme name is showing as "Parker Lewis Can't Loose" - "Loose" should be "Lose".

(Also there's no episode data, so the daily repeat is not being excluded under the 28-day rule)


----------



## aerialplug

Battlestar Galactica on Sky Two is incorrectly listed on Thursday's showing. If TiVo's schedula is to be believed, they're showing the first part of a two part episode twice back to back. The (I strongly suspect) incorrectly listed episode is the second episode at 21:00 which should be part 2.

I relied on this up until now to record BSG as it clashes with CSI, which isn't repeated at all. This week on the first screening on Tuesday night they're showing 2 episodes back to back, with the first one showing in the slot vacated by Stargate which has come to the end of its season. This drew my attention as I normally have to wait for the Sky 2 showing of BSG it was then that I noticed that the second part (which clashes with CSI) wasn't scheduled to record until the Sky One repeat on Saturday.

Manual override time...


----------



## aerialplug

aerialplug said:


> Manual override time...


Looks like the initial scheduling problem has been fixed. The manual override had an unfortunate consequence though. Booking a manual recording for something it thought was part 1 but inreality was part 2 meant that it thoughtfully cancelled last night's recording of part 1. 

I guess it's my fault as I should have checked.


----------



## dcoleman

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: A for Andromeda
Date/Time: Monday @ 8pm

Problem:
This program does not appear in the 'Search by Title' listing, but it can be selected using the Manual Channel/Date/Time search.

Any ideas why?


----------



## bradleyem

Works for me (on Tivoweb) - however Tivoweb dropped the "A" - giving a title of "For Andromeda"

Tried looking under F?

Brad


----------



## cwaring

bradleyem said:


> Tried looking under F?


Just tried it and can confirm that that is exactly where it is; and it's a smal 'f' at that! Strange Tivo


----------



## ndunlavey

ndunlavey said:


> Postcode: SE3
> Platform: Freeview
> Channel: BBC4 (9)
> Programme: The Cinema Show
> Problem: A season pass picks up the repeated showings as well as the first airings


This problem continues.


----------



## Nebulous

Postcode: TA9
Platform: Freeview
Channel: BBC4 (9)
Date/Time: Thu 30th Mar 22:00
Programme: The Mark Steel Lecture
Problem: Series is not being picked up by my old season pass. I have had to add a new one to get it.


----------



## OzSat

Too late for TiVo - but ITV1 have pulled 'The Paul O'Grady Show' and will now show 'Poirot' instead (Thu and Fri).


----------



## tweety

Postcode: EH23
Platform: Sky
Channel: UK Living
Date/Time: Wed 29th - Thu 30th Mar
Programme: Charmed
Problem: Taping every episode. Yesterday the same episode was taped twice. Tapes six today. Probably due to episode titles being missing.


----------



## ljk76

BBC
Footballers Wives
Tues: 7:00 pm/11:00pm (PST)
Season Pass not picking up new episodes of the same season.


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *ITV4*
Programme Name: *Late Show with David Letterman*
Date/Time: *Friday	31st March	23:50*
Problem: *Wrong Duration*

According to Tivo, this 50 minute epsiode has a duration of *10 minutes*. 

I suggest you add an hour's padding if you want to catch the Flaming Lips. 

*[Edit]* On another subject, I'm not normally jingoistic, but I think this forum would benefit from having a large Union Jack at the top...


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *BBC4*
Programme Name: 
According to Tivo: *Life On Mars?*
According to DigiGuide: Time Shift
Date/Time: *Sunday April 2nd, 11:05pm*
Problem: *Wrong title (see above) and synopsis*:
DigGuide Synopsis
With its flares and Ford Cortinas, the time-travel cop show Life on Mars has been the surprise hit of 2006. Now the programme's creators reveal the story behind the show.

Tivo Synopsis
Revelations from outer space in this up-to-date report on the search for evidence of life on planet Mars. Back in the 1970s, space probes visited the planet and deemed it too cold for anything to survive.


----------



## DeadKenny

Postcode: GU22
Platform: Sky
Channel Name: Cartoon Network
Programme: Dexters Lab, Powerpuff Girls, and a lot more
Date & Time of Airing: Most evenings and various times but just as an example, Sunday 2nd April 2006 11pm - Dexters Lab
Problem: Programme listed is rarely the programme showing

Is this just a generally known issue, as it's been like this for years? Basically a lot of stuff on Cartoon Network is just the wrong programme listed.

As a snapshot example, today at 11pm the listing says Dexters Lab until midnight, but instead it's been so far Puffy-Ami-Yuni, Powerpuff Girls and Johnny Bravo (Sky's listing has the batch of programmes down as Cartoon Cartoons)

It's like this most nights.


----------



## =CM=

The episode for C4 next Sunday 9 April has no title so Tivo is thinking of recording it despite having the same ep "The Nest" already on its hard disk from E4 yesterday 2 April. All entries (E4, E4+1 & repeats on both) are correct, just the C4 entry is shorter and lacks a title. Safe error as it results in an extra recording. But obviously some problems in the programme data feed.


----------



## stretch_blues

Postcode CB4
Platform NTL
Channel Iplay TV

Tivo lists Iplay as being on channel 643 when it is actually on channel 634


----------



## Adder

Callsign: EUROGB
Platforms: All

Sunday April 9th Evening

British Eurosport seem to be adjusting the schedule for Sunday night to reflect a telephone campaign today to get them to see sense and show Brit Katherine Legge's debut in the Champ Car World Series live.

TiVo Schedule currently shows:

8.30pm MotoGP Series
9.30pm FIA World Rally Championship
10.00pm Motorsports Weekend
10.30pm Poker (scheduled end 11.30pm)

British Eurosport schedule now shows:

8.30pm Motorsports Weekend
9.00pm Champ Car World Series Racing
11.00pm FIA World Rally Championship (scheduled end 11.30pm)
11.30pm Return to published schedule


----------



## cwaring

Not an error per-se as both DigiGuide and Telewest's EPG list it in the same way, but SPs/WLs won't pick these programmes up!

DOCUMENTARY: Doctor Who Night
On: BBC3 
Date: Sunday 9th April 2006 (starting in 2 days)
Time: 19:00 to 22:00 (3 hours long)

Including _Doctor Who Confidential: One Year On_, _The Christmas Invasion_ and _The Story of Doctor Who_.

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide.


----------



## Adder

Thats for sorting out Eurosport, noticed also that from Sunday Motors TV (Sky Digital - 413 MOTORS) has no listings, which is a bit of a pain as I'd like to TiVo the British Touring Cars stuff as I'll actually be at the circuit...


----------



## andyjenkins

Adder said:


> Thats for sorting out Eurosport, noticed also that from Sunday Motors TV (Sky Digital - 413 MOTORS) has no listings, which is a bit of a pain as I'd like to TiVo the British Touring Cars stuff as I'll actually be at the circuit...


Ditto


----------



## aerialplug

Too late now, but tonight's CSI had a date of first broadcast in 2004, despite being a first run episode, so if you're relying on a first run only season pass, you've missed it. Doubly annoying as Five is one of the few channels that don't do re-runs/+1 channels so if you miss it you have to wait an awfuly long time for it to come around again.

When will these people learn that we RELY on the metadata they provide for these programmes and trust our electronic devices to make valid decisions based on that metadata. I don't want to micromanage my TiVo, but it seems I still have to hold its hand as it can only do its job properly if it gets the right information form "above".

I know it's not a good idea to rely on date of first broadcast, but Tribune have been good with CSI over the past few weeks - and it's only set because I downgraded the season pass last year when they started repeats.


----------



## sjp

Sky Digital
Living TV
Tuesday April 18th 3pm

Tivo showing Summerland as starting at this time when both the Sky EPG and the Living TV schedule make no mention of it. What it looks like is that it might have been starting on this date but has been moved back a week as tivo shows daily episodes through the following week.

Any SP currently set up on this data will get a bum recording Tuesday 18th and will not get the first episode the following week due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## OzSat

aerialplug said:


> Too late now, but tonight's CSI had a date of first broadcast in 2004, despite being a first run episode, so if you're relying on a first run only season pass, you've missed it. Doubly annoying as Five is one of the few channels that don't do re-runs/+1 channels so if you miss it you have to wait an awfuly long time for it to come around again.


Odd this one - the OAD was old and so First Run not picked up.

It is odd because by Sky+ also decided not to record it.


----------



## cwaring

Kinda lucky that TVDrive isn't that itelligent, so it recorded okay. Oh yeah, recorded "Commander In Chief" at the same time too


----------



## sjp

ozsat said:


> It is odd because by Sky+ also decided not to record it.


interesting 'cos I think my sky+ recorded it OK


----------



## avensys

Hi,

Hope this is the correct place to post.

Had a Tivo for ages but RF only. Now have Freesat and notice no EPF for the above two channels although the channels are correctly listed.

Searches didn't show anything.

Kind regards,

Mark


----------



## OzSat

They are not realiable at providing schedules.

They were added to TiVo when listings started for TM1 - but as they will not send them regularly, they will not be added.

Once the channel is reliable they will be added.



avensys said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope this is the correct place to post.
> 
> Had a Tivo for ages but RF only. Now have Freesat and notice no EPF for the above two channels although the channels are correctly listed.
> 
> Searches didn't show anything.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Mark


----------



## jonv

Platform: NTL 
Postcode: SG2
Channel: MotorsTV
No guide data from Sunday 30th onwards.


----------



## Mark Bennett

jonv said:


> Platform: NTL
> Postcode: SG2
> Channel: MotorsTV
> No guide data from Sunday 30th onwards.


Same on $ky and postcode GU14


----------



## Adder

Mark Bennett said:


> Same on $ky and postcode GU14


Likewise, I'd say over half my recording is from this channnel as well.


----------



## scoopuk

Sky Sports have confirmed a late change to this Thursday's evening schedule.

Date: 4th May 2006
Channel: Sky Sports 1
Time: 1930 - 2200 Premiership Football. Manchester City v Arsenal


----------



## GarySargent

The original air dates for Lost on C4 and E4 (Tue evenings) look like they are USA OAD's. This is a new series in the UK, but the OAD is set to Feb 2006.


----------



## warrenrb

Lost has already aired to (some) UK Tivo's on RTE (Half way through already and fantastic!), so perhaps that is where the date is coming from? Feb 2006 sounds about right for when it started on RTE.


----------



## GarySargent

RTE is only available in Ireland, and TiVo doesn't officially support Ireland does it?! Grrrr.


----------



## OzSat

RTE is available in Northern Ireland


----------



## sjp

Unable to set season pass on the following, programme seems to be shown 3 times per week - below is the first airing.

On subsequent weeks, DigiGuide does not have the handy 2am showing that TiVo has in the first week, is it actually being shown?

COMEDY: Never Mind the Full Stops
Channel: BBC 4 115
Date: Thursday 11th May 2006
Time: 22:30 to 23:00 (starting in 4 days)
Duration: 30 minutes.
Host Julian Fellowes is joined by Carol Thatcher, Ned Sherrin, Janet Street-Porter and David Aaronovitch for a new panel show looking at the quirks and idiosyncracies of the English language.
(Subtitles)

Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide available from http://www.getdigiguide.com/?p=1&r=33790
Copyright GipsyMedia Ltd.


----------



## BaggieBoy

Programme: Grown Ups
Channel: BBC3

The listed actors are from a 1999 US series of the same name.


----------



## =CM=

=CM= said:


> The episode for C4 next Sunday 9 April has no title so Tivo is thinking of recording it despite having the same ep "The Nest" already on its hard disk from E4 yesterday 2 April. All entries (E4, E4+1 & repeats on both) are correct, just the C4 entry is shorter and lacks a title. Safe error as it results in an extra recording.


Same problem now showing for E4 Wednesdays, the ep has no title but is a repeat of Sunday's.


----------



## OzSat

=CM= said:


> Same problem now showing for E4 Wednesdays, the ep has no title but is a repeat of Sunday's.


Can you provide channel name, dates and titles in each report as I don't have time to trace the history.


----------



## sjp

think it's a continuance of this Invasion report from previous page



=CM= said:


> The episode for C4 next Sunday 9 April has no title so Tivo is thinking of recording it despite having the same ep "The Nest" already on its hard disk from E4 yesterday 2 April. All entries (E4, E4+1 & repeats on both) are correct, just the C4 entry is shorter and lacks a title. Safe error as it results in an extra recording. But obviously some problems in the programme data feed.


----------



## OzSat

sjp said:


> think it's a continuance of this Invasion report from previous page


Yes - but I don't have time to back track trying to fill in missing information.


----------



## =CM=

ozsat said:


> Yes - but I don't have time to back track trying to fill in missing information.


Apologies. "Invasion" E4 Wed 9 May 2100 for DTT (might be generic but can't check that). Ep has no title.


----------



## b166er

Happy Families is showing every night for 6 nights on Paramount 2 (Sky channel 128) starting Sunday 14th May at 10:35pm (with a repeat about 4 hours later). It appears in Digiguide but NOT in TiVo listings.


----------



## cwaring

Just rung the BBC to find out, and BBC1 is now running 20 mins behind schedule thanks to the stupid footy  so you might need to pad stuff a bit 

EDIT: Damn! Looks like it's closer to 25 mins


----------



## eric23

I've got 30 minutes of effing Strictly Come Scrotum, instead of Doctor Who. Doctor Who Confidential also suffered from the overrun - they must have altered the BBC3 schedule.

Thank god it's all repeated tomorrow night.


----------



## cwaring

eric23 said:


> ..they must have altered the BBC3 schedule.


They did. I can see why, though. No point having DWC on at the same time a DW


----------



## hokkers999

eric23 said:


> I've got 30 minutes of effing Strictly Come Scrotum, instead of Doctor Who. Doctor Who Confidential also suffered from the overrun - they must have altered the BBC3 schedule.
> 
> Thank god it's all repeated tomorrow night.


good job I'm running softpadding at -5 & +30 then.....


----------



## =CM=

Right, more _Invasion_ oddities for anyone trying to pin down what needs recording and what doesn't.

Stations: C4, E4, E4+1 (but assume E4+1 is the same as E4 from here on). Listings are for DTT but I bet the same holds for sat/cab:

Sun 14 May 2100 E4 ep is called "Riders on the Storm" - wrong
Wed 17 May 2100 E4 ep is called "Riders on the Storm" - wrong
Sun 21 May 2000 C4 ep is called "Round Up" - right

All the descriptions on the above are the same, just the title varies and they're the same episode. According to http://epguides.com/Invasion/ the title should in fact be "Round Up" so C4 is right and E4 is wrong.


----------



## Gavin

BaggieBoy said:


> Programme: Grown Ups
> Channel: BBC3
> 
> The listed actors are from a 1999 US series of the same name.


looks like they have fixed this but if you had a season pass set it's been broke. Its only because I was watching Dr Who (for the 3rd time to see the ending) that I've realised they broke the "Grown ups" season pass and I assume that the fixing of prior problem this caused it.

3 pints is better though. I still see her as Janet


----------



## OzSat

I suspect that a new season pass had to be created as the US version will be different to the UK version.


----------



## 10203

Callsign: BBC1
Programme Name: Are We Changing Planet Earth?
Date/Time: Wed 24th May 21:00
Problem: Can't set a season pass even though the Beeb say it is a two parter.


----------



## 10203

Callsign: BBC4
Programme Name: Paul Merton's Silent Clowns
Date/Time: Thursday 25th May 21:00
Problem: Can*'t* set a season pass - it's billed as a four parter

_Edit: was too early on Saturday to be awake _


----------



## =CM=

LJ said:


> Callsign: BBC4
> Programme Name: Paul Merton's Silent Clowns
> Date/Time: Thursday 25th May 21:00
> Problem: Can set a season pass - it's billed as a four parter


Should read *can't* set SP! Each of the episodes is listed by Tivo as the same Buster Keaton one (for showings Thurs 25 May 2100, 2330, 0230 Fri 26th) so it would dangerously miss the other 3 over the next few weeks.


----------



## =CM=

Dead Ringers first airing for this series is Monday 2100 BBC2, repeated following Sunday 2330 (this is for BBC2 England - DTT & analogue, I see it's listed as one of those "except for viewers in..."). Tivo is not distinuishing between first show and its repeat so catching both. This holds for Mon 15 May and its Sun 21 May repeat, as well as 16 May and 28 May.

And... latest season of Money Programme (yes..) started Fri 19 May 1900 - successfully caught by a SP. However next Fri 26 May BBC2 showing (the real big brother) is orphaned and requires manual intervention.


----------



## RichardJH

I have a SP set up to record repeats and first run but have noted that it is not picking up any of this weeks episodes. I don't fully understand the series and prog id stuff available on the Tivo so can someone have a look and advise.


----------



## Gavin

ozsat said:


> I suspect that a new season pass had to be created as the US version will be different to the UK version.


I agree, question is why did they set it up as the US series in the first place?


----------



## richw

RichardJH said:


> I have a SP set up to record repeats and first run but have noted that it is not picking up any of this weeks episodes. I don't fully understand the series and prog id stuff available on the Tivo so can someone have a look and advise.


IIRC it thinks all of this weeks episodes are a repeat of last Friday. I had to manually force all of them to record.

Update: Just checked via Tivoweb, all this weeks episodes have an OAD of 19/5/2006.


----------



## 10203

Callsign: BBC1/BBC2
Programme Name: Have I Got News For You?
Date/Time: Friday 21:00, repeated Monday 22:00
Problem: SP is picking up all showings as new. Monday's showing is a repeat of the previous Friday's.


----------



## Roj

Cricket highlights on channel 5.

My Tivo thinks tonights highlights (Fri 26th) are from 1930-2000.

I thought all the highlights packages on 5 were meant to be 1915-2000?

Cheers,
Roj


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *ITV4* 
Programme Name:*World Cup Heaven and Hell* 
Date/Time: *Weekday Early Evenings* 
Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*

These are repeats of the showings at 11:00pm, Weekdays on *ITV1*.

The paper version of The Radio Times has these ITV4 showings at:-
6:15pm Tuesday 
7:00pm Wednesday 
8:00pm Thursday
8:00pm Friday

There appears to be no repeat of the Friday 11:00pm ITV1 showing. 

The *Radio Times* site doesn't have the 6:15pm Tuesday ITV4 showing, so maybe the data wasn't transferred properly?


----------



## OzSat

I think the programme has been pulled as nowhere lists in for ITV4 - TiVo matches the official ITV4 schedules at these times.



ericd121 said:


> Callsign: *ITV4*
> Programme Name:*World Cup Heaven and Hell*
> Date/Time: *Weekday Early Evenings*
> Problem: *Not in Tivo's Guide Data*
> 
> These are repeats of the showings at 11:00pm, Weekdays on *ITV1*.
> 
> The paper version of The Radio Times has these ITV4 showings at:-
> 6:15pm Tuesday
> 7:00pm Wednesday
> 8:00pm Thursday
> 8:00pm Friday
> 
> There appears to be no repeat of the Friday 11:00pm ITV1 showing.
> 
> The *Radio Times* site doesn't have the 6:15pm Tuesday ITV4 showing, so maybe the data wasn't transferred properly?


----------



## =CM=

LJ said:


> Callsign: BBC4
> Programme Name: Paul Merton's Silent Clowns
> Date/Time: Thursday 25th May 21:00
> Problem: Can*'t* set a season pass - it's billed as a four parter
> [/i]


Next Thursday's ep 2100 BBC4 now has SPability but this is still listed as Buster Keaton so if you recorded yesterday's excellent starter you will miss next week's by default. As well as having 1hr30mins since the listing was incorrectly long and took in League of Gentlemen.

ITV1 is showing some sort of Coronaton Street Secrets 1730 weekdays which my Tivo has decided to record. As this is not listed as a season or in any way linked, 3 red thumbs for one does not kill the rest. My hard disk was infested with 3 of these programmes by yesterday.


----------



## richw

Well it's a bit late to do anything about it now now, but Tivo thinks tonights CSI:NY on Five starts at 21:20, however it actually started at 21:10.

Luckily I changed over in time to catch the start.

BA2, Sky, Five etc etc.


----------



## Richardr

Roj said:


> Cricket highlights on channel 5.
> 
> My Tivo thinks tonights highlights (Fri 26th) are from 1930-2000.
> 
> I thought all the highlights packages on 5 were meant to be 1915-2000?


This error is repeated this Friday as well


----------



## Regor

Callsign: BBC1
Programme Name: Doctor Who
Date/Time: Saturdays - times vary
Problem: Unable to set a SP

and still problems with this one....

Callsign: E4
Programme Name: Lost
Date/Time: Tuesdays 11pm
Problem: Unable to set a SP

am having record both these individually every week.

edit - possibly ignore these - it may be just me. SP's have been set up but for some reason it won't record them.


----------



## cwaring

Regor said:


> Callsign: BBC1
> Programme Name: Doctor Who
> Date/Time: Saturdays - times vary
> Problem: Unable to set a SP


Just FYI, but existing SP is working fine. Dunno if that helps


----------



## Regor

Thanks Carl - have started another thread on this as i think it may be me!!


----------



## aerialplug

What happened to Prison Break on Five this week?

I've just stared watching watching this week's episode (recorded on Tuesday night) only to be told by the continuity announcer that I'm about to watch the second of a 2 parter, yet Tivo tells me that the episode that was recorded was the correct one. I've just started watching it and I've obviously missed out on something in the plot...

Even my paper TV guide says it's a normal episode - what gives?

If they did change the schedule this late this is yet another nail in the coffin for conventional broadcasting as far as I'm concerned. (<darkly>download download...)


----------



## Foxy

aerialplug said:


> What happened to Prison Break on Five this week?


Leading up to next week's series finale, 2 episodes per week.


----------



## aerialplug

Ah, OK. Season pass conflict for the first episode (because they changed their pattern and showed the first one an hour early) and I've missed the only repeat (the following day, also full of cconflicts with programmes I expect to see in their normal time schedule). 

Nice. I was really enjoying this series. I can't really blame Five as they did publish the change well in advance - it's more a shame on me I guess that I trust TiVo for my schedules too much. I guess I'll have to download the missing episode using bi******nt...


----------



## richw

RichardJH said:


> I have a SP set up to record repeats and first run but have noted that it is not picking up any of this weeks episodes. I don't fully understand the series and prog id stuff available on the Tivo so can someone have a look and advise.


It's wrong for next week as well. Tivo thinks the "episodes" are as follows.

5/6/06 OAD 19/5/06
6/6/06 OAD 19/5/06
7/6/06 OAD 19/5/06
8/6/06 OAD 8/1/03
9/6/06 OAD 19/5/06

Is there an easy way to force Tivo to record every episode and ignore the 28 day rule?


----------



## nickjs

My Tivo has stopped recording The Daily politics and Newsnight everyday as it says I have already recorded the programme within the last 28 days. It seams to not realise each day is a different programme. This became a problem a couple of weeks ago. Before that it recorded each edition OK.

Cheers Nick


----------



## Steve_K

Doctor Who and Casualty won't record tonight if you have them set for first showing only as they are listed with a March original airing date.


----------



## OzSat

Steve_K said:


> Doctor Who and Casualty won't record tonight if you have them set for first showing only as they are listed with a March original airing date.


This is worse that first apperances.

A number of new programmes today and tomorrow have old OADs - so best check everything.


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> Leading up to next week's series finale, 2 episodes per week.


In case I didn't make it clear, there are also 2 episodes on Monday.


----------



## cwaring

If you haven't checked your SP lately, you will not have noticed that there's no ep listed for Wednesday 14th June on BBC1. No, it's not because of the World Cup, on this occasion at least 

Normally, "Neighbours" has a TmsID of SH017876 for both BBC and UKG eps. However, the ep on 14th has, for some inexplicable reason, been given a TmsID of SH923106.



Code:


Episode Num Orig.Air Date    Channel  Date         Time  Mins 
UNKNOWN     Wed 14th Jun 2006 BBC1NTH Wed 14th Jun 13:40 25 
UNKNOWN     Wed 14th Jun 2006 BBC1NTH Wed 14th Jun 17:35 25


----------



## aleks

BBC2
Smile (Sunday Mornings)

Tivo doesn't record future episodes on a season pass

The same first broadcast date is shown for each programme. It should be the actual date of broadcast as this is a live show.


----------



## Richardr

Football:

Channel Five: various times this week, e.g. Weds night at 2:50am. Tivo has as the title UEFA Champions League, whereas it is coverage of the recent UEFA under 21 championship. There are 6 episodes this week.

World Cup Match of the Day Live (BBC One [LDN analogue]) - I notice that the Germany v Costa Rica game on Friday is part of a different series than the England v Paraguay game on Saturday. This has the capacity to cause a lot of disappointment amongst those who have set a season pass based on the first game, and then find the England game not recording.


----------



## ericd121

Richardr said:


> Football:
> World Cup Match of the Day Live (BBC One [LDN analogue]) - I notice that the Germany v Costa Rica game on Friday is part of a different series than the England v Paraguay game on Saturday. This has the capacity to cause a lot of disappointment amongst those who have set a season pass based on the first game, and then find the England game not recording.


Actually, it's the Germany v Costa Rica game which is the odd one out; 
all the other BBC1 games are in the other Season Pass.

I agree though, the odds on confusion and disappointment are high; not ideal.

Mind you, the uncertainties of the latter stages always tend to wreak havoc on the schedules, too, so best keep an eye on 
*http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/ *


----------



## mrtickle

nickjs said:


> My Tivo has stopped recording The Daily politics and Newsnight everyday as it says I have already recorded the programme within the last 28 days. It seams to not realise each day is a different programme. This became a problem a couple of weeks ago. Before that it recorded each edition OK.
> 
> Cheers Nick


Newsnight has been a problem for as long as I remember. It cycles between four Episodes (EP5790535005 / 6 / 7 / 11), even though ironically it doesn't even need to be Episodic. I have reported this here before, and on the telephone on 25th Feb and 2nd April. They are either unwilling or unable to fix it. What more can I say.


----------



## aerialplug

This one's minor, but nontheless it's an error in the metadata.

Day of the Triffids spoken word on BBC7 has the correct synopsis for each episode, however the cast listing and all the other metadata items are for the 1981 BBC television version of the programme.


----------



## Foxy

Freeview Channel 9 BBC4
Postcode ML8
Series: Masterpieces of the British Museum
14th & 21st June 20:30

There are 2 episodes (+repeats) each of which Tivo thinks is a separate series. I've only created an SP for the first, but, at the moment, Tivo is going to record 2 copies of the 1st (Sutton Hoo) episode, 14/06 20:30 & 19/06 00:55.

Can we get the data fixed or should I create an SP for the 2nd episode as well?


----------



## cwaring

Programme: 24
Channel: Sky One
Problem: A FROSP will not pick up the ep on Sunday 25th June.
Note: A FROSP is needed from next week as they are repeating the whole season daily.


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Programme: 24
> Channel: Sky One
> Problem: A FROSP will not pick up the ep on Sunday 25th June.
> Note: A FROSP is needed from next week as they are repeating the whole season daily.


Which episode title do you think is wrong as I'm can't see a problem?

The episode at 9pm is being picked up here.


----------



## cwaring

How very odd 

Anyway...

Episode Title	Day 5: 4:00AM to 5:00AM
Episode Description:


Spoiler



"With only two hours remaining, the escape of a prisoner from CTU has serious consequences."


----------



## steveroe

cwaring said:


> How very odd
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Episode Title	Day 5: 4:00AM to 5:00AM
> Episode Description:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With only two hours remaining, the escape of a prisoner from CTU has serious consequences.


Spoiler tags please!


----------



## cwaring

Done. To be fair, it's hardly a spoiler especially as it's in the EPG


----------



## mrtickle

No, to be fair it is a spoiler. The synopses in the series "24" (except maybe for the first episode each season) always contain horrible spoilers and in season one gave away almost the whole plot of each episode! IIRC it's the only case where users requested that the synopses were made *shorter*. Unfortuately I subscribe to this thread by email, and so I read it before I realised.

Anyway, onto my reason for posting. Last week I mentioned the long-running Newsnight data problem, and how even calling up to report via the offical channels twice made no difference. Since then something amazing has happened! The data is fixed from Mon 19th June onwards. I can't believe that was a coincidence, so whoever was responsible - my thanks.


----------



## pmk

>The data is fixed from Mon 19th June onwards. I can't believe that was 
>a coincidence, so whoever was responsible - my thanks.

Don't get your hopes up wait until the weekend update to be sure. I still do not know if the aged old Countdown problem was sorted (same as what you are describing) but if it is the same it all breaks again after the weekend download. I gave up and just do not record Countdown anymore so it may have been fixed (or not a problem anymore as its repeated on other channels now) or not I gave up after 12 months of reporting it.


----------



## mrtickle

I will monitor it yes. My reason for being pleased was in the data:



Code:


No. ChannelDateTimeTmsIdIs EPOiginal Air Date1stRun EPisode title
  1 BBC2    Wed 14th Jun 22:30 EP5790535015 True Wed 14th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  2 BBC2SCD Wed 14th Jun 22:30 EP5790535005 True Mon 18th Apr 2005 No(no title)
  3 BBC2    Thu 15th Jun 22:30 EP5790535016 True Thu 15th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  4 BBC2SCD Thu 15th Jun 22:30 EP5790535005 True Mon 18th Apr 2005 No(no title)
  5 BBC2    Fri 16th Jun 22:30 EP5790535012 True Fri 16th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  6 BBC2SCD Fri 16th Jun 22:30 EP5790535012 True Fri 16th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  7 BBC2    Mon 19th Jun 22:30 EP57905350[b]22[/b] True Mon 19th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  8 BBC2SCD Mon 19th Jun 22:30 EP5790535022 True Mon 19th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
  9 BBC2    Tue 20th Jun 22:30 EP57905350[b]23[/b] True Tue 20th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 10 BBC2SCD Tue 20th Jun 22:30 EP5790535023 True Tue 20th Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 11 BBC2    Wed 21st Jun 22:30 EP57905350[b]24[/b] True Wed 21st Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 12 BBC2SCD Wed 21st Jun 22:30 EP5790535024 True Wed 21st Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 13 BBC2    Thu 22nd Jun 22:30 EP57905350[b]25[/b] True Thu 22nd Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 14 BBC2SCD Thu 22nd Jun 22:30 EP5790535025 True Thu 22nd Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 15 BBC2    Fri 23rd Jun 22:30 EP57905350[b]26[/b] True Fri 23rd Jun 2006 Yes(no title)
 16 BBC2SCD Fri 23rd Jun 22:30 EP5790535026 True Fri 23rd Jun 2006 Yes(no title)

Previously it was cycling around the same Episode Ids. So for it to be EP5790535022, 23, 24, 25, 26 means someone in Tribune has definitely changed it. If a second download this weeked is also good and continues the sequence then chances are it's sorted.

Countdown - you have my sympathy . I see the data on More4/+1 isn't Episodic, so any SP set on those will always record unless there is a clash.


----------



## Foxy

Freeview Channel 7 BBC3
Postcode ML8
Series: Doctor Who Confidential

I noticed that, although next week's reruns, of the current series, of Doctor Who were being flagged by the 28 day rule, the parallel reruns of ..Confidential were neither being recorded nor flagged.
It would seem that these episodes, on BBC3 at 19:45 on 19th, 20th & 21st June, have become disconnected from the series.


----------



## OzSat

Foxy said:


> Freeview Channel 7 BBC3
> Postcode ML8
> Series: Doctor Who Confidential
> 
> I noticed that, although next week's reruns, of the current series, of Doctor Who were being flagged by the 28 day rule, the parallel reruns of ..Confidential were neither being recorded nor flagged.
> It would seem that these episodes, on BBC3 at 19:45 on 19th, 20th & 21st June, have become disconnected from the series.


Is it because there are the alternate (edit down) version?


----------



## cwaring

They are indeed the 15 min versions but have been given the TMSID of SH878199 insteasd of SH861567, which lists all other showings of both 15 and 30 min durations.


----------



## OzSat

The 15 and 30 minute version should always be different - the BBC actually call the 15 minute version Doctor Who Confidential (Cutdown)


----------



## Foxy

ozsat said:


> The 15 and 30 minute version should always be different - the BBC actually call the 15 minute version Doctor Who Confidential (Cutdown)


Ahh!, yes, I hadn't noticed the duration! That certainly explains it, although neither the RT (web or paper) nor Tivo data show the (Cutdown).

I'm not sure that I actually want them listed as separate series, but at least if they were obviously marked I could choose whether or not to create a separate SP.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> The 15 and 30 minute version should always be different - the BBC actually call the 15 minute version Doctor Who Confidential (Cutdown)


Well, as I said, they're not. They're in on the former TMSID, not the, orphaned, latter one


----------



## OzSat

The BBC listings do not list them as two different series - but the programme infomation does.

Last series they were two ids (eventually) - it better to have two than one - I think.

Who wants the cutdown episodes?


----------



## tobybatch

Callsign:Toby Batch
Programme Name: All of E4
Date/Time: All the time

Sorry if I'm posting to the wrong the new thread but I'm a total n00b and this looks like it's appropriate and if it's not I'm sure an admin will relocate it for me.

I've just lost all the listings for the channel E4. The programme guide for E4 has been replaced by the text "E4 Channel" broken down into 1 hour slots from 6:am on Sunday 18th

I have had a similar listing problems with some other channel (True movies and Movies for Men) but i assumed they where just shoddy channels and didn't have proper epg info with them.

What should I do?


----------



## OzSat

Is your TiVo dialling out correctly, E4 listings are complete here.


----------



## tobybatch

ozsat said:


> Is your TiVo dialling out correctly, E4 listings are complete here.


Yes it is dialing out. Here is the process I have followed:

Force daily call (to update by epg)
Call completes reporting success, hoorah!
The message says pending restart.
I do a manual restart and it reports that it's installing new software from tivi central (or something like that)
I go back to the phone status page and it looks OK.

I've just forced a hard restart (unplugging) and it's doing it's thing...
I'll post the results here when it's finished but htis time it's saying loading data that i suppose looks promissing so i suppose a hard restart was required.


----------



## tobybatch

tobybatch said:


> Yes it is dialing out. Here is the process I have followed:
> 
> Force daily call (to update by epg)
> Call completes reporting success, hoorah!
> The message says pending restart.
> I do a manual restart and it reports that it's installing new software from tivi central (or something like that)
> I go back to the phone status page and it looks OK.
> 
> I've just forced a hard restart (unplugging) and it's doing it's thing...
> I'll post the results here when it's finished but htis time it's saying loading data that i suppose looks promissing so i suppose a hard restart was required.


More to add, I've telneted onto the TiVo and had a look at the logs and it seems that it has new version of the system software that is not getting installed. Is there a way to force this?


----------



## OzSat

tobybatch said:


> More to add, I've telneted onto the TiVo and had a look at the logs and it seems that it has new version of the system software that is not getting installed. Is there a way to force this?


Unless you have requested a teletext upgrade, or have upgraded your disks - then you have a problem as they have been no, and will be no, new software.


----------



## nickjs

Radio Four Sunday 2000 Feedback
Listed as a new programme when it is a repeat of the programme on Friday at 1330

Radio Two Sunday 2300 David Jacobs
Listed as the same programme every Sunday evening when it is a new programme each week


----------



## ericd121

The World Cup is on... 

The TV schedules for the Second Round (Last 16) matches are dependant on the results of matches this week; therefore BBC and ITV listings have yet to reach our Tivos.

BBC's *World Cup Match of the Day Live* Season Pass has no episodes past Friday 23rd.

ITV's *World Cup* Season Pass has placeholders at 15:30 next week.

All I can say is that I think the TV schedulers are cutting it short.

*[Edit]* I should also point out that the unresolved scheduling affects not only *BBC1 *and *ITV1*, but also *BBC2 *with its coverage of *Wimbledon*, *ITV2 *with its coverage of *F1: Canadian Grand Prix*, and *ITV4 *with its showings of *Letterman *and bloke-friendly programming.


----------



## OzSat

The only 2nd round match confirmed for tv is that England is on BBC.


----------



## Ian_m

Channel: BBC3
Postcode: UK
Series: Dr Who
Sunday: 2nd July
Time: 19:00

The programm title is wrong, should be "Army of Ghosts" a repeat of Saturdays episode and is being picked up by TiVo as a different episode. Description is correct, matches Saturdays.

I checked via BBC's website.


----------



## Psioneer

Channel ITV1
Postcode UK
Series F1 Racing Highlights
Sunday 2nd July
Time 23.35

TiVo has the highlights program scheduled 45mins later at 00.20 but according to Digiguide & ITV's website, the highlights are due to be shown at 23.35


----------



## ericd121

Heads Up

C4 Big Brother 10:00pm - This has been extended, so Friday Night Project starts at 10:55pm, not 10:30pm as Tivo has it; subsequent progs have similar delays.

Check out 
*http://www.radiotimes.com/tvscheduleupdates/ *


----------



## pmk

>C4 Big Brother 10:00pm - This has been extended, so Friday Night Project 
>starts at 10:55pm

I checked this earlier today and it was correct on my TiVo


----------



## cashew1970

My guide data has it correct as a 55 min episode and FNP starting ar 10.55


----------



## ericd121

pmk said:


> >C4 Big Brother 10:00pm - This has been extended, so Friday Night Project
> >starts at 10:55pm
> 
> I checked this earlier today and it was correct on my TiVo


Ah. My "Last Successful Call" was 6 minutes past midnight; I'm guessing that was too early to download the updated data.


----------



## cwaring

Footy now in 'extra time', so be prepared for BBC1 to over-run by at least 15 mins. That's only my guess, by the way. Nothing official yet. Will keep this post updated.

EDIT (18:30): It's penalties, so all bets are off 
EDIT: (1926): Turns out my guess was right  15 mins padding should cover it.


----------



## frogster

I suppose it's all to do with the poxy Cup but are there any programmes (Click, FastTrack) that *aren't * wrong on BBCNews24 via Sky Digital at the moment?


----------



## cwaring

Not on Sky, but Click recorded okay for me last week on Cable. Same schedule, but I manuall record the 0430 Sunday showing.


----------



## pmk

re. Click & Talking Movies

I managed a 04:30 recording of Click but the earlier showings (e.g. 20:30) was football. I recorded all the Talking Movies episodes and they were all football coverage. The web site still has last weeks episodes I think so perhaps there was no Talking Movies this week and it was a listing error.


----------



## cwaring

Yeah well, my manual recording for "Newswatch" (2045 Fridays) has turned into "WC Sportsday" while I was away


----------



## ericd121

cwaring said:


> Yeah well, my manual recording for "Newswatch" (2045 Fridays) has turned into "WC Sportsday" while I was away


FYI My manual recording for "Newswatch" (0745 Saturdays) was unaffected... 

And there's video of some of it here:-
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/newswatch/ukfs/hi/default.stm*


----------



## cwaring

I'll try recording that one in future then


----------



## Zaichik

Postcode: GL52
Channel: BBC1WSM (West Midlands)

No guide data for this region after Friday, either on analogue or Sky. All the other BBC regions appear to be OK. I have rerun guided setup and it hasn't made any difference.


----------



## OzSat

Zaichik said:


> Postcode: GL52
> Channel: BBC1WSM (West Midlands)
> 
> No guide data for this region after Friday, either on analogue or Sky. All the other BBC regions appear to be OK. I have rerun guided setup and it hasn't made any difference.


This will be fixed on Thursday night's update - it is West and West Midlands regions.


----------



## Diamond Mike

*Callsign: ABC1
Programme Name: Commander in Chief
Date/Time: Many & Various
Problem: Programme Description Duplicated*

 
My "To Do" list is getting clogged up with multiple recordings of Commander in Chief. Trouble is that all episodes now have same description so I haven't a clue which is the new one until I have viewed the start of the programme. This just seems to be specific to this programme as I (for my sins) also record "Tool Time" on ABC1 & all episodes have full descriptions.

Is this a Tribune problem or down to ABC1? And can it be solved?


----------



## OzSat

Diamond Mike said:


> *Callsign: ABC1
> Programme Name: Commander in Chief
> Date/Time: Many & Various
> Problem: Programme Description Duplicated*
> 
> 
> My "To Do" list is getting clogged up with multiple recordings of Commander in Chief. Trouble is that all episodes now have same description so I haven't a clue which is the new one until I have viewed the start of the programme. This just seems to be specific to this programme as I (for my sins) also record "Tool Time" on ABC1 & all episodes have full descriptions.
> 
> Is this a Tribune problem or down to ABC1? And can it be solved?


I'm informed that the ABC1 provided schedule for July does not have full details but August does.


----------



## Graham V

Callsign: Bravo
Programme Name: Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
Date/Time: 10:00 W/C 03/07/06
Problem: Programme showed is Dukes of Hazzard.

Dukes is listed as starting at 09:00, which is when Zena is showing.
Correct info showing on Sky Guide

Tivo Listing
09:00 Dukes
10:00 Buck Rogers

Sky Listing
09:00 Zena
10:00 Dukes
No sign of Buck


----------



## cwaring

Diamond Mike said:


> *Callsign: ABC1
> Programme Name: Commander in Chief
> Date/Time: Many & Various
> Problem: Programme Description Duplicated*
> 
> 
> My "To Do" list is getting clogged up with multiple recordings of Commander in Chief. Trouble is that all episodes now have same description so I haven't a clue which is the new one until I have viewed the start of the programme. This just seems to be specific to this programme as I (for my sins) also record "Tool Time" on ABC1 & all episodes have full descriptions.
> 
> Is this a Tribune problem or down to ABC1? And can it be solved?


Yeah. I was annoyed by this, too. However, I think I'll wait for this to come to C4. At least they'll be showing it in W/S. I think last nights was the third new episode after they repeated some; if you see what I mean


----------



## Graham V

Graham V said:


> Callsign: Bravo
> Programme Name: Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
> Date/Time: 10:00 W/C 03/07/06
> Problem: Programme showed is Dukes of Hazzard.
> 
> Dukes is listed as starting at 09:00, which is when Zena is showing.
> Correct info showing on Sky Guide
> 
> Tivo Listing
> 09:00 Dukes
> 10:00 Buck Rogers
> 
> Sky Listing
> 09:00 Zena
> 10:00 Dukes
> No sign of Buck


Typical, I get around to posting this error that has been happening all week.
My Tivo does its daily download 30 mins later, and the problem is sorted


----------



## Zaichik

ozsat said:


> This will be fixed on Thursday night's update - it is West and West Midlands regions.


Great, thanks! You are a very nice moderator!


----------



## cwaring

Channel: E4
Programme: Scrubs
Date/Time: Thursday 13th April/9pm
Problem: OAD wrong (showing 13th MARCH) so FROSP not picking it up.

Yes, I know that a FROSP is not strictly necessary for this show on E4 but it is for a Wishlist


----------



## OzSat

cwaring said:


> Channel: E4
> Programme: Scrubs
> Date/Time: Thursday 13th April/9pm
> Problem: OAD wrong (showing 13th MARCH) so FROSP not picking it up.
> 
> Yes, I know that a FROSP is not strictly necessary for this show on E4 but it is for a Wishlist


April? - also which episode name/id ?


----------



## cwaring

Sorry, I Meant July, of course  

Ep Title: "My Intern's Eyes"
SeriesID: SH446160
Note: This is the new Season, not to be confused with the repeat of earlier seasons on ABC1 amd Sky One.


----------



## bradleyem

Channel: SkyOne
Programme: Deadwood
Date/Time: Thursday 6th July & repeats
Problem: TiVo has the programme lasting for an hour, when it's actually around 70 minutes long. Anyone who has no padding set (i.e me) will miss the last 10 minutes or so.


SECOND EDIT: Looks like it's been fixed for tonights repeat on Sky Two, but the Sky One showing for the third ep still is still 60 minutes long.


----------



## cwaring

Channel: SCIFI
Programme: Medium
Episode Name: "A Priest, a Doctor and a Medium Walk Into an Execution Chamber"
TMSID: SH885640
Date/Time: Monday 10th July/9pm
Problem: All the OADs are wrong so FROSP not picking it up.
Note: Only noticed this now because the channel are showing the series again from the beginning at 10pm daily; ie new ep 9pm, old ep 10pm every weekday so a FROSP is needed!


Not sure if those OADs are the from the UK BBC showings or the US dates.

I really wish I'd watched this on the BBC. W/S and no DOG


----------



## pmk

Can the guide data for BBC News 24 (and simultaneous cast on BBC1) be checked. 

TiVo has recorded "Talking Movies" twice this weekend and both times it is not "Talking Movies" being shown. 

This has been a problem for the past few weeks. It has also been occurred with "Click" but the episode I recorded this week was Click.

Looking at the guide data at bbc.co.uk TiVo data is wrong. e.g. one example Sunday 16th July 03:30 was Extra Time and not Talking Movies.

It is bad enough we get multiple recordings of Talking Movies and Click each week but it is even worse we get multiple records of a totally unrelated programme causing other programmes not to record due to conflicts.

Thanks


----------



## steveroe

Charlie Brooker's Screen Wipe, BBC4 (Sky 116) Thu 20/7 22:30

No season pass option available, this is a 5 part series.


----------



## b166er

Tivo thinks tonight's "The Bill" on ITV is a repeat. At least it does with Sky, don't know about freeview.


----------



## cwaring

Date: *Tues 25th July*
Time: *21:00*
Title: *CSI: Miami (TMSID SH524061)*
Episode Title: *Blood in the Water - S4E2* 
Problem: *FROSP not picking it up due to wrong OAD; "Wed 15th Mar 2006"*
Note: Yes, I know that a FROSP is not strictly necessary, and have now adjusted it accordingly, but a WL would still have a problem


----------



## grum

Title: Great British Bands
Channel 4

Misspelling - it should be "Great British *Brands*". I wondered why I'd not heard of a band called Bisto!


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *ITV1*
Programme Name: *Love Island*
Date/Time: *Friday 21st March	21:30*
Problem: *Start Time and Duration*

At the end of last night's Love Island, it was announced that there would be a one-hour eviction special at 9:30pm.

However, this is not reflected in the *Radio Times* listings, or in Tivo's, both of which still have two half-hour programmes at *10:00pm* and *11:00pm*.

*[Edit]* I emailed *[email protected]* who replied
*I can confirm that Love Island is on for one hour this evening
commencing at 2130 hrs and finishing at 2230 hrs.*


----------



## furybball

Callsign: TRBLER (Trouble)
Programme Name: Martin
Date/Time: Daily
Problem: 7:50 0.25min

This program 'Martin' has been on at different times than has been scheduled by TiVo for the last couple of weeks. Next week the TiVo schedule has it starting at 7:50 for 25 mins, but it is actually on at 7:30 for 30 mins. In fact most of the listings are either 30 mins out for Trouble in the mornings or completely incorrect. The trouble web page (http://www.trouble.co.uk/schedule/index.html?time=1&offset=1), has the correct listings on.

I also find MTV program data is pretty inconsistent as well.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## OzSat

furybball said:


> ...
> 
> I also find MTV program data is pretty inconsistent as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Can you post some examples?


----------



## pmk

pmk said:


> Can the guide data for BBC News 24 (and simultaneous cast on BBC1) be checked.


Completely wrong again this weekend TiVO recorded 4 showings of Talking Movies and not a single one of them was Talking Movies.

22nd 05:30
22nd 15:30
22nd 22:30
23rd 03:30

They were either Final Frontier or Fast Track.

Again the correct guide data is a http://www.bbc.co.uk/whatson/ but I can't believe you are not getting the correct data in the first place I think you are just not updating it.


----------



## ndunlavey

Channel: BBCR7 (708)
Platform: Freeview
Post code: SE3 7xx
Programme: The Frederica Quartet
Date/Time: Tue 25/7 1:45pm, Wed 26/7 5:45 am et seq
Problem: This is a 30-part series, but there is no Season Pass option


----------



## ndunlavey

Channel: BBCR4FM (704)
Platform: Freeview
Post code: SE3 7xx
Programme: The Art Of Pop
Date/Time: Tue 25/7 11:30 am et seq
Problem: This is a 3-part series, but there is no Season Pass option


----------



## furybball

There have been so many MTV errors. The next time I experience one, i'll be sure to post the full details. One of the problems that is most common though, is the Shows details seem to have a generic description rather than a episode description. This means i end up getting the same shows recorded about 4-5 times a week !

Andy


----------



## bradleyem

South Park being one of them.


----------



## b166er

furybball said:


> There have been so many MTV errors. This means i end up getting the same shows recorded about 4-5 times a week ! Andy


Same for me, I record the "spanking new music" and "euro top 20" shows and see them in my To Do list 4-5 times a week. I just set the season pass to only keep 1 episode but I'd rather not have to do that so I can keep one each week.


----------



## Gavin

Channel: SkyOne (140)
Provider: NTL
Programme: Brainiac series 4
Date/Time: Sun 8pm Plus repeats as it's Sky
Problem: TiVo has generic data and the OAD is wrong. Given its sky and they repeat ad infinitum the correct OAD and description are vital. Will phone in later but posting here as a heads up


----------



## SRB

Channel : BBC1 Northern Ireland
Sunday Night (6/8/06) programme listings from 22:50 were actually Monday Nights listings, none of the programmes listed were being shown on 6/8/06.


----------



## aerialplug

Channel: Film4
Platform: Sky Digital
Monday 14th August, Kiki's Delivery service is billed as being just short of 4 hours long! It seems the schedule has missed out The Dish, which follows it and has assumed that the movie is really 3 hours 55 minutes long!


----------



## cwaring

Not sure this should be in this thread as it's not actually a listings error, but it is kinda related as something that is supposed to record won't unless I intervene 

I'm currently enjoying the Season 1 (or is it 27? ) Dr Who re-runs on BBC3. 

They're going to start showing Season 2/28 from this Saturday, the 19th. However, even with a FR&RSP, my Tivo is refusing to record the first seven episodes due to the 28-day rule (".... another showing is/was available..." according to the Recording History)

Well, this is the first re-run of the show since it's debut on BBC1 in APRIL, so what gives with the 28-day rule?


----------



## SCOOBY.C

Postcode kw14
channel stv (still listed as grampian)
prog. scotsport
On from 2300 to 0030 every monday.
this started taping at the wrong time the last 2 weeks and this week wasn't even listed! Please help!


----------



## aleks

Callsign: *BBC1 LDN*
Programme Name: *Raven*
Date/Time: 14 Aug 2006 16:35 (Repeat CBBC 10:30)
Problem: Each day's new episde has the same broadcast date - so season passes don't work.

This is a new series with new episodes every day.


----------



## worm

Channel : BBC1 Scotland
Date : Thursday 17 August 2006

TiVo has :

21:00 - 00:05 - Sorted

When the correct lineup should be :

21:00 - 22:00 - Sorted
22:00 - 22:35 - BBC News; Regional News; Weather
22:35 - 00:05 - Three Fugitives (Film)


----------



## furybball

Callsign: Trouble (TRBLER)
Programme Name: Malcolm and Eddie
Date/Time: 08:00 & 08:30 daily
Problem: Programme not shown. Instead Clueless both times.

AND

Callsign: Trouble (TRBLER)
Programme Name: The Steve Harvey Show
Date/Time: 09:00 & 09:30 daily
Problem: Programme not shown. Instead Maybe Its Me both times.

http://www.trouble.co.uk/schedule/index.html has the up to date listings, but those two problems should correct the mornings.

ALSO, and example of how MTV data is generic and keeps recording the same shows all the time :

Hogan Knows Best
Description : The Hulkster faces his toughest challenge yet as he grapples with family life in Hogan Knows Best.

thanks


----------



## b166er

Show: Eureka

Channel(s): Sky One and Sky Two

Times: Various

Tivo is showing the program name as "A Town Called Eureka" when the show's name is just "Eureka".


----------



## pmk

b166er said:


> Tivo is showing the program name as "A Town Called Eureka" when the show's name is just "Eureka".


I believe the UK name of this show (a.k.a. Sky's name) is "A Town Called Eureka" so TiVo has it right.


----------



## b166er

pmk said:


> I believe the UK name of this show (a.k.a. Sky's name) is "A Town Called Eureka" so TiVo has it right.


Doh! Shoulda known


----------



## cwaring

Channel: BBC3
Title: Doctor Who Confidential
Problem: SP now broken

1. DOCTOR WHO CONFIDENTIAL (SH861567) - BBC3(1) 
2. DOCTOR WHO CONFIDENTIAL (SH878199) - BBC3(5)

#1 is my existing SP for the show. right from Season 1
#2 seems to have been created very recently.


----------



## Psioneer

Channel BBC1
Programme: Murphy's Law
Date: Sun 27th Aug 28th Aug 29th Aug
Time 9pm
Problem: Tivo still showing Silent Witness in Sun/Mon slots & Sorted in Tue slot


----------



## AENG

SG17 Freeview
708 BBCR7
26 Aug 12:00pm + many repeats
Garrison Keillor's Radio Show
The Season Pass seems to be broken (and possibly was for yesterday as well)


----------



## furybball

Channel : MTV (MTVUK)
Show : Laguna Beach

This show is on about 20 times a week, but there is only one new show a week on the Sunday. Because of the generic description for most of the MTV programs, i get all these episodes recorded.


----------



## OzSat

furybball said:


> Channel : MTV (MTVUK)
> Show : Laguna Beach
> 
> This show is on about 20 times a week, but there is only one new show a week on the Sunday. Because of the generic description for most of the MTV programs, i get all these episodes recorded.


This needs MTV to provide episode info - which they do not do.


----------



## b166er

ozsat said:


> This needs MTV to provide episode info - which they do not do.


I thought that's what this thread is for.

We know some channels (quite a lot of them really) aren't providing good enough data to tribune. So this thread is where we help them out. If one of us knows which episode in the week is the new one, and which are repeats of it, then that's what we do in this thread and they ought to be reading it. I assumed they were and whenever I've posted something I thought I was not just telling fellow TiVo users, but also Tribune themselves.

They might say they can't just blindly believe what we tell them, but I say they CAN. The data is for our benefit.

If we can get this mechanism working properly then we can all stop setting some of our season passes to "keep one episode only". If they say they'll listen then we can all put here the info we have for them.

Somehow I thought it was already working like this but now I realize it can't have been.


----------



## OzSat

This thread reports back to Tribune - but they can only fix there errors - MTV are one of the channels which does not provide good episodic data.


----------



## SCOOBY.C

THIS WEEK AGAIN NO SCOTSPORT!
same details as before but it has love island listed instead of scotsport. :down:


----------



## b166er

ozsat said:


> This thread reports back to Tribune - but they can only fix there errors - MTV are one of the channels which does not provide good episodic data.


You mean they can't listen to us when we're providing extra information on top of what MTV offers?


----------



## OzSat

I hardly have time to check this thread for errors - I'm sure Tribune would not have time to manually update every addition to data that users would like which was not provided by the channel.

The Tribune system is mainly automated - I'm sure TiVo are not prepared to pay extra for additionally manual work.

Call TiVo CS to provide feedback to if you wish - but as its not a listings error then this is not the place to report it.

The listing is as provided by MTV.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

*Callsign:* Sky Sports 1,2 & 3
*Programme Name:* Guiness Rugby Club
*Date/Time: *many
*Problem:* Too many episodes recorded when FRO

*Long Version...* 
Not sure if there is much that can be done. The Rugby Union season is restarting and SWMBO wants to watch Rugby Club on Sky Sports.

Regrettably this is repeated about six times a week on, variously, Sky Sports 1 2 and/or 3.

A new Season Pass for first run only picks up the first show on 7th September but also a repeat on Friday the 8th (on the same channel).

It will probably be a poor data from the channel response, but hears hoping!

At least I can tell the missus I asked


----------



## pmk

ozsat any news on why BBC News 24 has wrong guide data? e.g. Talking Movies listed when actually Click / Fast Track or other programme is being shown? It actually looks like Talking Movies is not actually shown on BBC News 24 anymore / at the moment. The data is correct on the BBC web site?


----------



## OzSat

pmk said:


> ozsat any news on why BBC News 24 has wrong guide data? e.g. Talking Movies listed when actually Click / Fast Track or other programme is being shown? It actually looks like Talking Movies is not actually shown on BBC News 24 anymore / at the moment. The data is correct on the BBC web site?


I have asked


----------



## dochall

*Callsign:* All in Sport
*Programme Name: * All
*Date/Time:*All
*Problem:* There's never any details on the channel at all it goes back to the default 2 hour slot all marked 'All in sport'.

Surely I can't be the only one to have got into televised poker?

Thanks


----------



## CeeBeeUK

*Callsign*: Channel 5
*Programme Name*: CSI Miami
*Date/Time*: All
*Problem*: FRO not picking up any channel 5 episodes.

Eager to avoid re-runs on Living, (frankly _all_ episodes, but SWMBO!) and have missed the last three weeks. Annoying as Ch.5 haven't got a USA themed channel to repeat it on!


----------



## cwaring

I assume you're using a WL? Don't


----------



## CeeBeeUK

No I wasn't using a WL. In fact your comment prompted a long buried piece of info, a SP will only record for the selected channel. 

Therefore changing the CH5 SP to include repeats is just what I need!

It would be helpful if the programs OADs were marked properly of course...


----------



## cwaring

Sorry, then. It was your comment about avoiding re-runs on Living that prompted the question


----------



## CeeBeeUK

No problem, it was me incoorrectly assuming that because the upcoming episodes listed the Living repeats, a SP with repeats would do them too.

I had forgotten that SPs are channel specific


----------



## AMc

Service Provider - Telewest 
Postcode - N16
Callsign - E4 and E4+1
Programme name - The Sopranos
Date/Time:All
Problem: Original Air Dates are all wrong. As far as I know this show is being premiered on E4 right now but the incorrect dates prevent my First Run Only Season Pass from picking them up.

Members Only Thu 13th Apr 2006 E4 Sun 3rd Sep 22:00 
Members Only Thu 13th Apr 2006 E4P1 Sun 3rd Sep 23:00 
Join the Club Thu 20th Apr 2006 E4 Thu 7th Sep 22:00 
Join the Club Thu 20th Apr 2006 E4P1 Thu 7th Sep 23:00 
Join the Club Thu 20th Apr 2006 E4 Fri 8th Sep 01:40 
Join the Club Thu 20th Apr 2006 E4P1 Fri 8th Sep 02:40


----------



## =CM=

Station: BBC2
When: twice a week, Weds & Thurs 23:20 & 23:50 (typical times)
Prog: Either _The Apprentice_, or _The Apprentice USA_

SP for Wed 30 Aug was successful in causing the Thurs showing to be recorded (2 eps a week). However next week's 5/6 Sept showings do not show up on the ToDo list. Looks like the 30/31 Aug programmes are titled "The Apprentice" whereas Sept's are "The Apprentice USA" and thus mishandled as different series.

This series is the DTrump (bewigged) US series, not the slightly less glossy Essex version


----------



## bignoise

Noted that True Movies 1 & 2 are deemed "too unreliable" to have any kind of listings carried by TiVo at all (which is a shame for such a prominent channel), but does the same apply for channels like Actionmax and Movies4Men? It does seem to be rather a big gap in coverage that TiVo has no listings for any of the free-to-air movie channels. (Except Film4, of course.) 

I hate to be one of those people who says "but Digiguide says..." - but if a small outfit like Digiguide can obtain and carry listings for all those channels, why can't TiVo?


----------



## darrin2101

pmk said:


> ozsat any news on why BBC News 24 has wrong guide data? e.g. Talking Movies listed when actually Click / Fast Track or other programme is being shown? It actually looks like Talking Movies is not actually shown on BBC News 24 anymore / at the moment. The data is correct on the BBC web site?


I've dumped the News 24 season pass in favour of a Saturday Lunchtime showing on BBC2. More reliable and less DOGs/Crawlers


----------



## pmk

darrin2101 said:


> I've dumped the News 24 season pass in favour of a Saturday Lunchtime showing on BBC2. More reliable and less DOGs/Crawlers


I am also recording the BBC2 lunchtime showing the main problem is in the past this has been very hit and miss with it not always being shown.

Recently its been good but I still have a wish list for Talking Movies just in case. It never records Talking Movies off BBC News 24 - some other programme (clearly Tribune must be unable to get the guide data from the BBC for some reason or they can't be bothered updating the data of a News channel) but it does incorrectly catch a showing of Click which is handy as the Click season pass is also obviously screwed.

I know whats going to happen by the time it is fixed the schedules will change again.


----------



## ericd121

bignoise said:


> It does seem to be rather a big gap in coverage that TiVo has no listings for any of the free-to-air movie channels. (Except Film4, of course.)


FILM4 listings run out on Saturday, 10th September.


----------



## OzSat

ericd121 said:


> FILM4 listings run out on Saturday, 10th September.


  reported


----------



## OzSat

ericd121 said:


> FILM4 listings run out on Saturday, 10th September.


This has been fixed and you should see them in Friday's download.


----------



## =CM=

ozsat said:


> This has been fixed and you should see them in Friday's download.


I've seen 1 problem with Film4: the film shown Sun 3 Sept 1500 was reshown Thurs 7 Sept 1500. Called "The Captain's <something or other>" (forgot the full name, sorry).

Tivo decided I'd like it twice. Should have been done once by the 28-day rule but obviously it's got different codes - all details are exactly the same: category, actors etc.


----------



## C.C.Johnson

Postcode :BT48
Channel :RTE
Program :NYPD Blue 2006
TIME :Friday early am.

Query: Although I have a SP AND programmes are listed in the schedule, I note that a blank (ie unfilled) time slot is recorded but no programme.

Under recordings done, the error message states the programme was "removed from the schedule".

What is happening? Any ideas as Ilove this programme.

PJ


----------



## wadge

Sorry to be brief but not many of the Indian/Asian channels are well supported by the Tivo guide.

The ones of interest to me and that I've noticed errors on are Star Plus and Zee TV. It would be nice if Tivo/Tribune were to list program data for Aastha and Zee Cinema.


----------



## cwaring

As previously noted, it is up to each station to provide listing to Tribune, not up Tribune to chase stations for the listings


----------



## threadkiller

BBC1 West all guide data for Monday 11th missing from 19:00 only, but only on Sky listings.
Freeview OK.


----------



## =CM=

Station: C4
Prog: King of the Hill
When: Tues & Wed 09:50

Existing SP is not picking these up. C4 really mess with showing of this fine series - tossed about in the schedules. My thumbs up and SP are from last year, this week's progs obviously have the wrong ids.


----------



## =CM=

BBC1 2-parter Sunday 10 Sept and Monday 11 September 21:00

Tivo sees them as unconnected programmes sharing only the same name. (Yea, I'm a little tardy with this but someone may profit from being able to manually grab them.)


----------



## cwaring

Programme: Scrubs
Channel: E4

This programme premiers on Thursday nights and is repeated early Friday morning and then again on Sunday evening. However, while this Thursday's episode is correctly titled "His Story II" the Sunday repeat (and only the Sunday repeat) is titled "Her Story II" and is therefore also set to record. 

It's not a "big thing" as I would normally rather get something twice than not at all  However, on this occasion it clashes with a new episode of something on another channel that isn't repeated.

Check your TDL people


----------



## cwaring

Programme: The Real Hustle
Channel: BBC3

New episodes of this show premier on a Thursday evening and are then repeated throughout the week.

First episode recorded fine last Thurdsay. However, my FROSP also scheduled the next repeat (midnight). Fine. As I said, I'd rather it record something twice than not at all. However,an OAD error is causing it to not record _any_ showing of this weeks (ie from this Thursday's) episode. (As you can see, I manually added one )


----------



## OzSat

threadkiller said:


> BBC1 West all guide data for Monday 11th missing from 19:00 only, but only on Sky listings.
> Freeview OK.


This would be a download issue with your TiVo - TiVo has no concept of a BBC1 West on sky and another on Freeview. It just has one BBC1 West.


----------



## richw

ozsat said:


> This would be a download issue with your TiVo - TiVo has no concept of a BBC1 West on sky and another on Freeview. It just has one BBC1 West.


It was missing for Sky on mine as well.

There was nothing from Inside Out at 19:30 Monday though to 06:00 this morning.

The data was definitely there at some point because Dalziel and Pascoe was in the To Do list at the end of last week, but had disappeared by Sunday evening.


----------



## threadkiller

richw said:


> It was missing for Sky on mine as well.
> 
> There was nothing from Inside Out at 19:30 Monday though to 06:00 this morning.
> 
> The data was definitely there at some point because Dalziel and Pascoe was in the To Do list at the end of last week, but had disappeared by Sunday evening.


same for me, all the other BBC regions were available, forced a new download & a reboot of the TiVo, but still nothing after 19:30 inside out. Not the first time its happened either  luckily I was able to use freeview for the 2nd part of Dalziel


----------



## OzSat

OK - but it would be all BBC1 West.

I have checked here and there is a very long Inside Out at 7.30pm.

If you Freeview BBC1 West was OK then it must not have been up to date.


----------



## Nebulous

I'm on freeview and there was NO program data on Monday evening for BBC 1 west


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *BBC1* 
Programme Name:*The Bigger Picture with Graham Norton* 
Date/Time: *Mondays 10:35pm* 
Problem: *The BBC changed the bleedin' name! *

Your Season Pass for 
*The Bigger Picture with Graham Norton*
won't record the new series as the BBC has renamed it 
*Graham Norton's Bigger Picture*


----------



## ericd121

Callsign: *C4* 
Programme Name:*Star Stories* 
Date/Time: *Fridays 9:00pm* 
Problem: *Two Season Passes*

Season Pass One will pick up episode 3.
Season Pass Two will pick up episode 2.


----------



## Pete77

bignoise said:


> Noted that True Movies 1 & 2 are deemed "too unreliable" to have any kind of listings carried by TiVo at all (which is a shame for such a prominent channel), but does the same apply for channels like Actionmax and Movies4Men? It does seem to be rather a big gap in coverage that TiVo has no listings for any of the free-to-air movie channels. (Except Film4, of course.)?


As one who uses a dual Freeview and Freesat arrangement with my Tivo (mainly only useful for UK History and E4 though as I personally never record programs on UK Bright Ideas or TMF or The Hits which are both also pay on the Sky platform but free on Freeview) I concur that it is very frustrating indeed that certain Sky FTA movie channels that contain programs that one very obviously might want to record and timeshift (compared to numerous Sky shopping channels that no one complains about there being no Tivo EPG details for) do not have data provided by Tribune.

I personally believe that Tribune and Tivo have an out of date position on these channels which they refuse to review even in the light of changes of channel ownership. For instance Zone Thriller on Sky Channel 322 is now under the same ownership as both Zone Horror (formerly just The Horror Channel) on channel 321 and Zone Reality and Zone Reality+1 on Ch 150 and Ch 151 and Zone Reality Extra on Ch 152 (formerly all just under the Reality brand) and yet Zone Thriller has no Tivo EPG information while all three Zone Reality Channels and Zone Horror have a fully EPG listing on Tivo.

I made a phone complaint to Sky's Tivo customer services line and insisted that they escalate it to Tivo in the USA or to Tribune only to be called back the following morning (when clearly they hadn't actually put the question to Tribune or had a proper answer) by a Sky Tivo supervisor to be given the stock answer (that they have always repeatedly used in previous complaints I made about True Movies that Tribune has had its requests to provide data turned down by the company concerned so there was nothing they could do about it. I then pointed out that Zone Thriller was owned by the same company as Zone Horror and the Zone Reality channels for which they had got EPG listings so they if they spoke to their contact at Zone they would surely then get Zone Thriller listings. The Sky Tivo supervisor refused to discuss this with me and basically stuck to the stock customers service line that any channel with no EPG data at all was not giving Tribune the data and then basically hung up on me.

As you correctly say it is totally unacceptable that Sky Tivo customer services and/or Tribune in the States refuse to put pressure on Tribune over the lack of listings for Zone Thriller (Ch 322) True Movies (Ch 323), True Movies2 (Ch324), Movies4Men (Ch325) and ACTIONMAX (CH327). One notes Tribune have no trouble at all sourcing data for a relatively obscure pay movie channel like Ch 329 - movies24.

This is a very small number of Sky channels that have no Tivo data but that people really do want to potentially record programs from and I think it is unacceptable that Tribune do not seem to actually be asking the question once again at a high level to people like True Movies who probably turned them down ages ago (if of course they actually did). After all Freesat/ex Sky subscriber viewer numbers are rising quite fast so these FTA channels may slowly become more concerned about potential loss of viewer numbers. Of course Sky have EPG data for all these Freeview channels so its clear the data does get produced by the channels and it can hardly be that much extra work for the channels concerned to fax or email it to Tribune too.

Any views on all this from ozsat would be very much appreciated.


----------



## cwaring

As previously stated, Tribune don't have the time to seek out listings from every obscure channel on satellite. If a channel cannot provide schedule data then they don't get listing in Tivo. Simple


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> As previously stated, Tribune don't have the time to seek out listings from every obscure channel on satellite. If a channel cannot provide schedule data then they don't get listing in Tivo. Simple


I don't agree with you Carl that these channels are obscure. They are in the main Movies section of the Sky EPG and I think you will find are relatively well watched in Freesat househoulds in particular in comparison to any shopping channel or 24 hour news channel for instance. Were we to be talking about some of the quite large number of specialist Asian language channels in the Sky EPG that don't have Tivo EPG listings I think we would be on slightly more tricky ground as I expect some of them don't have very high viewer figures at all and of course only 5% or so of the uk population are even potential viewers in the first place. Although I espect the Commission for Racial Equality might be interested if an Asian Tivo owner ever made the complaint to them.

My point though was that Zone now own both Zone Horror and Zone Thriller but the launch of Zone Thriller is recent in the last three or four months and Tribune also managed to get the listings for the Zone Reality channels. Unfortunately I have a concern that Tribune may not have spotted this new link and contacted their regular contact at Zone to also ask for their Thriller channel EPG data - it would not be the first time that Tribine have not been quite as energetic as they perhaps might be in an ideal world on our behalf.

Turn your statement on its head and if Tribine doesn't approach a new television channel through the correct channels in the first place (and these are all new movie channels that launched after Tivo stopped active uk marketing and Tivo development in mid 2002) then the channel may not ever know about the existence of Tribune or Tivo UK or that they are not getting their EPG data. After all these channel do produce 7 days of EPG listings for Sky so how much trouble can it be for them to also send this by email or fax to somewhere else. I am concerned that Sky's Tivo customer services department may in fact just be providing a stock response to customers who complain about lack of EPG data for any channel and not passing on the complaint to Tribune who may not therefore even be aware there is a problem.

That is why I was hopeful ozsat could use his Tribune contacts to do a bit more digging regarding the lack of EPG data for these channels.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> As previously noted, it is up to each station to provide listing to Tribune, not up Tribune to chase stations for the listings


Carl,

You could find the situation is more complicated than it first appears and that both Tribune, who provide the data, and Tivo, who pay Tribune's bill for the data, are not very keen to take on the cost (in Tivo's case) and the work (potentially unpaid in Tribune's case unless Tivo have a contract that says Tribune get more money every time a new channel appears they are then required to maintain) of supporting a large number of extra channels that were not envisaged in the original cost model of uk tv listings for Sky as things stood back in 2002 when Tivo marketing was last active.

Since then channel numbers of channels with program content (as opposed to dedicated shopping channels which almost no sane person wants to record) on the Sky EPG has gone up hugely and a lot of extra cost would be required to support them all.

I wouldn't be at all surprised to find if Tivo and Tribune have an unwritten or hidden policy of not bothering to support new Sky channels with program content that they perceive as being minority channels if it doesn't look they will attract too much interest and not too many people will complain about. Could that be why longstanding Zone Horror is supported and newish Zone Thriller is not?

Of course even now i hear the response from those forum members who will tell me that if we push the issue too much then this may hasten the day when Tivo decide to pull the plug on the whole UK Tivo EPG service............................


----------



## Pete77

Service Provider - Sky Digital
Postcode - RH5
Callsign - Sky Three
Programme name - Crash Files Series - Episode Problem = Duffy Street
Date/Time: 23rd September, 6.30am

Problem: The episode of the Crash Files series on Sky Three called Duffy Street has been given its own series id separate from all the other episodes listed under the other identically named Crash Files series. There are two series of Crash Files currently found by "Search by Title" - one which has "Duffy Street" and one which has all the other episodes screening over the next three weeks. Is this Sky's or Tribune's fault?


----------



## solaise

Platform: Freeview

Location BBC West

There aren't any details for the actual programs on Teachers tv nor are there any details for the BBC schools programming - both are available on Digiguide why not on Tivo?

Apologies if this has already been answered - I've tried to search and haven't found anything.


----------



## cwaring

See past comments wrt channels not providing data , though I am susprised by the lack of data from the BBC.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:



> See past comments wrt channels not providing data , though I am surprised by the lack of data from the BBC.


Carl,

However it may be a misassumption to think its always the channel that is at fault for the lack of any data and/or for wong program data.

It seems to me that Tribune/Tivo also think that either the existence of any data at all and/or the quality of that data on less well viewed channels is something they don't need to worry nearly as much about getting right?


----------



## pmk

cwaring said:


> See past comments wrt channels not providing data , though I am susprised by the lack of data from the BBC.


BBC News 24 is still wrong (programmes that are no longer on, programmes that are on but are the wrong times). I can't believe the BBC are not providing the correct data. It must be TiVo/Tribune basically not doing what they are paid to do. I wonder how quickly the guide data will be updated if we all complained to our credit card companies and asked for a chargeback on our lifetime service payment!


----------



## Pete77

pmk said:


> I wonder how quickly the guide data will be updated if we all complained to our credit card companies and asked for a chargeback on our lifetime service payment!


Now there's an idea but I wonder if there is a time limit as to how far into the past you can go to raise a fresh chargeback dispute?

The Lifetime sub on this machine dates from January 2003.

It seems likely to me that as BBC News 24 is a news channel that Tribune think they can get away with using generic grid type data and don't have to bother with updating the real schedule each week. For instance is the wrong information for these programs displayed on either Digiguide or on the Radio Times website?


----------



## cwaring

pmk said:


> I wonder how quickly the guide data will be updated if we all complained to our credit card companies and asked for a chargeback on our lifetime service payment!


Either that or it would disappear completely! No thanks


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Either that or it would disappear completely! No thanks


I wonder if fixing these problems involves that serious an effort or extra cost by Tribune, although I know little about them and who their other major clients are?

But on the basis that this is an old service for a legacy customer I expect there are the usual commercial pressures from management for their staff to spend more time on services that their customers are ordering more of and that are expanding. But if someone reminds management of the letter of their contract with Tivo then the necessary resources may be assigned to the Tivo work.

Having worked at a data and database company I know they are hellish things to maitain accurately for all customers all of the time and that the customers that tend to shout loudest about poor service get more of their problems fixed, especially with no dynamic database of a non mission critical service being supplied at a perhaps cut-throat price usually ever being perfect. The main problem seems to be that a lot of the feedback on these issues get blocked at the Sky Digital customer helpline level who tend to provide the stock answer that its the fault of the channels concerned rather than escalating fully to Tribune. The fact that the only customer support method is phone based does not exactly help this problem.

It doesn't seem to be much to ask that the program data for the two main UK news channels is maintained correctly, especially when both of them are increasingly heading in the direction of true themed program slots that interrupt the rolling news coverage for the second half of some program hours.


----------



## OzSat

pmk said:


> BBC News 24 is still wrong (programmes that are no longer on, programmes that are on but are the wrong times). I can't believe the BBC are not providing the correct data. It must be TiVo/Tribune basically not doing what they are paid to do. I wonder how quickly the guide data will be updated if we all complained to our credit card companies and asked for a chargeback on our lifetime service payment!


Can you post me (again) some actual dates and times of what TiVo says and what BBC actual had?

I get the same schedules as Tribune - so can see where the problem may be.


----------



## pmk

ozsat said:


> Can you post me (again) some actual dates and times of what TiVo says and what BBC actual had? I get the same schedules as Tribune - so can see where the problem may be.


Thanks for replying. I am just venting some of my anger mainly. BBC News 24 does appear to changing its schedule more regularly so it would be nice that when it does the data is updated.

I am using http://www.bbc.co.uk/whatson/ and http://www.radiotimes.com for reference and this appears to always be correct where TiVo has been wrong. In the past few weeks it has been recording many showings of Talking Movies that have never been on and missing possible showings of Click. There are several showings per long weekend (e.g. Fri-Mon) but it is the same "episode".

It does appear the data is better this week so someone maybe listening. The only mistake I can find is Saturday 05:30 Talking Movies (BBC News 24 and BBC1) is wrong it is actually Climate Refugees.

The following weeks guide data shows the usual pattern but as I do not have any guide data I do not know if the schedule is back to normal (it might be but guide data is a bit sparse for 7th October from other sources) or whether it is the numourous mistakes again. Hopefully the schedule is back to normal I miss Talking Movies.


----------



## ch34

Sky Box Office completely wrong

Sky listing as:

705 The Ringer
706 The Ringer
707 Transamerica
708 Transamerica
709 Good Night, And Good Luck
710 Good Night, And Good Luck
711 Tsotsi
712 Tsotsi

TiVo listing as:

705 Transamerica
706 Transamerica
707 Goodnight And Good Luck
708 Goodnight And Good Luck
709 The Pink Panther
710 The Pink Panther
711 The Pink Panther
712 The Pink Panther

These are the only ones I've looked at but I can't record and time shift as the film names AND times are all different. My listings are up to date this morning....is this a known problem with Sky Box Office?


----------

